# Dior Chat Thread



## nataliam1976

I figured that since Megs and Vlad let the designer subforums have one off topic thread, we shouldnt wait any longer with having one here ! 

I suggest we gossip about Mrs Beckham, purchases of other brands, emi´s avatars and everything else that comes to mind here !

Lemme start ...where are you all saying hello to year 2009? Im at home, stuck with my SO and his 10 year old son...I have a lot of good movies and caramel candy ready...maybe some dooleys too


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> I suggest we gossip about Mrs Beckham, purchases of other brands, *emi´s avatars* and everything else that comes to mind here !


HAHA 

I'm spending the first day of the new year being sick - gotta run out to get some meds soon ush:


----------



## Fashion Doctor

^^Bravo! A Dior Chat thread for the New Year! I'm in!!!  ....Let me get some food and drinks too ....


----------



## Fashion Doctor

^^I can see how you got sick Emi ...

jk ...hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

nataliam1976 said:


> I figured that since Megs and Vlad let the designer subforums have one off topic thread, we shouldnt wait any longer with having one here !
> 
> I suggest we gossip about Mrs Beckham, purchases of other brands, emi´s avatars and everything else that comes to mind here !
> 
> Lemme start ...where are you all saying hello to year 2009? Im at home, stuck with my SO and his 10 year old son...I have a lot of good movies and caramel candy ready...maybe some dooleys too



Sorry to have missed your post earlier Nat. You must be asleep now. Happy belated New Year! I'm at home and I still have one hour to go. How is 2009? ...should I stay in 2008 ...I wish! I don't want to grow anymore! ush:

Now on the purchases of other brands, you have some confession to do when you wake up women.


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Happy New Year Dior lovers! :kiss:


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;9149290 said:
			
		

> HAHA
> 
> I'm spending the first day of the new year being sick - gotta run out to get some meds soon ush:




aaaaw get better hun we have been constantly sick at home for like a month now, once I feel better my SO gets the virus, once he is better his son brings some cough and cold from school, then I catch it and its just a neverending story this winter ush: Hope the meds help you fast!


----------



## nataliam1976

Fashion Doctor said:


> Sorry to have missed your post earlier Nat. You must be asleep now. Happy belated New Year! I'm at home and I still have one hour to go. How is 2009? ...should I stay in 2008 ...I wish! I don't want to grow anymore! ush:
> 
> Now on the purchases of other brands, you have some confession to do when you wake up women.



Yeah I passed out around 3 am here, despite the loud music and some fireworks still...I was so tired after the previous night, I finally brought my cat from home to Denmark and the little mischievous ball of fur kept waking me up every 5 minutes, I will need to have a serious talk with him, mummy needs to go to work and actually function


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;9149290 said:
			
		

> HAHA
> 
> I'm spending the first day of the new year being sick - gotta run out to get some meds soon ush:




by the way, New Year, new avatar...hotness !


----------



## eminere

Happy new year to everyone! And thanks FD and Nat for your well wishes. I've been sucking on antibacterial lozenges with cough suppressor agents all day, and my tongue now feels numb. 

Gonna load up on my meds later before bed - it'll be fully dope! lol


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> by the way, New Year, new avatar...hotness !


Hahahaha was wondering when you'd get around to noticing my new 'tar


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;9151199 said:
			
		

> Hahahaha was wondering when you'd get around to noticing my new 'tar




I noticed it right after you changed it m´dear, right after !


----------



## Fashion Doctor

nataliam1976 said:


> Yeah I passed out around 3 am here, despite the loud music and some fireworks still...I was so tired after the previous night, I finally brought my cat from home to Denmark and the little mischievous ball of fur kept waking me up every 5 minutes, I will need to have a serious talk with him, mummy needs to go to work and actually function



Ahhhh the lovely fur ball is finally with mummy again ...no wonder he needs you every 5 minutes. No you cannot go to work!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

nataliam1976 said:


> I noticed it right after you changed it m´dear, right after !



I noticed it too! Maybe I did not make myself clear...



Fashion Doctor said:


> ^^I can see how you got sick Emi ...



^^kwim??


----------



## nataliam1976

Fashion Doctor said:


> Ahhhh the lovely fur ball is finally with mummy again ...no wonder he needs you every 5 minutes. No you cannot go to work!



thats exactly the attitude hes got ! I wonder who is going to pay for his special milk, his dentabits, his fresh meat or fish for dinner and other treats if mummy stays home  pets ! could somebody explai to them that food costs money? !


----------



## eminere

You girls are terrible!

Alright I'm getting a wee drowsy from my pills so I'm off to bed. Night all!


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;9152212 said:
			
		

> You girls are terrible!
> 
> Alright I'm getting a wee drowsy from my pills so I'm
> off to bed. Night all!




Good night sweetie get well soon! Tonight I will dream that those hands in black gloves are mine....


----------



## Fashion Doctor

nataliam1976 said:


> Good night sweetie get well soon! Tonight I will dream that those hands in black gloves are mine....



 ONE OF THEM is mine nat ...


----------



## nataliam1976

Fashion Doctor said:


> ONE OF THEM is mine nat ...




the guy in the tar is extremely spoiled, two hotties like us hitting on him hehehe!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

and he will be sick again in the morning hihi....


----------



## Fashion Doctor

nataliam1976 said:


> thats exactly the attitude hes got ! I wonder who is going to pay for his special milk, his dentabits, his fresh meat or fish for dinner and other treats if mummy stays home  pets ! could somebody explai to them that food costs money? !



Should I remind you the Fur Ball's Right? 

"Meow!"

"I have a right of all the yummy food you can find for me, and all your time that I can find for you! I don't care if you need to work but if you can afford Dior and any other flirt bags you can afford me. Meow!

"I have a right of being treated equal ...and quit calling me Fur Ball ...I have a name!  

"and as much as you want to talk to me in your language, I have a language of my own: Meow! means I'm hungry; Meow! means I wanna play; Meow! means I need some attention; and Meow! means I love you! Get it?? You really need to practice. Meeeeeooooow 

"I have a right of your attention when you and your friends are trying to have a conversation without me. Meow!

"I have a right of your daily pamper and I like it when you rub on my forehead, my ears, my neck, and under my chin, hmmmm! And if I'm in a good mood, you can even rub on my belly . Meow!

"I have a right to bite you when we play fight, and you can only let me win. Meow!

"Meow!!"


----------



## nataliam1976

OMG Fashion Doctor, so true !!!! You crack me up girl ! 

Love the kitty in your post btw


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Hugs we the uncurable smitten mommies.


----------



## nataliam1976

Fashion Doctor said:


> Hugs we the uncurable smitten mommies.



You just cant not love them...I just grabbed mine and started kissing him and he scratched me and ran away...


----------



## Fashion Doctor

lol. Sometimes they just make you wonder what you did wrong, don't they?!


----------



## nataliam1976

Fashion Doctor said:


> lol. Sometimes they just make you wonder what you did wrong, don't they?!


 

Looks like everything I do is wrong...except for filling up his plate the bugger woke me up like 10 times today, he is not getting any dinner !


----------



## Fashion Doctor

No dinner? Oh no! Either he or you are in trouble.... these little buggers are determined not to miss any meals and they are very on time! Mine does all these tricks like making the long Meeeooow with a high pitch in the end, running really fast across the room in front of me, and jumping as high as she can at the corner of the room, etc, etc, until I finally give up.


----------



## LaMissy

ooh ahh random chat.... 

um .. Nat do you still have your Blingy Paddy??


----------



## nataliam1976

LaMissy said:


> ooh ahh random chat....
> 
> um .. Nat do you still have your Blingy Paddy??



um...yes !!!!  why?


----------



## joviscot

Hallo - happy new year people!!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Welcome back, Jovi!  Did you get your Chanel goodies yet?


----------



## joviscot

Nope - thats not til the end of March/April .... and its only January!!  ARGH!!!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

I don't even want to think about April ....time flys too fast already. 

btw how do you like our new chat thread? Nice huh? We can talk about Chanel and anything else without worrying about eggs on our faces. 

So which Chanel bag you are lurking for?


----------



## joviscot

Not a Chanel handbag ...... go on guess!!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Hmmmmm a Chanel fishing pole bag?


----------



## joviscot

Oh yeah just what a vegetarian needs!!  ha!!

Ok - clues - costs around £2,000+ ................


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Ohhhhh I know I know, a Chanel watch!


----------



## joviscot

D*mmit!!  Yeah - black J12, no diamonds .........

Hey you have been peeking at my wish list!!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

joviscot said:


> D*mmit!!  Yeah - black J12, no diamonds .........



Ooooooo  I can't wait till April!!



joviscot said:


> Hey you have been peeking at my wish list!!



Hahaha not your wish list but it's this post in the other thread gave it away: 



joviscot said:


> Oh jings - better not tell you what *watch* I am buying in April then ....... dont hit me please!!



OMG just peeked at your wish list ...you've got some serious goodies lined up women!  Why don't I see a Dior in there? ...


----------



## joviscot

Give me time!!  Am saving for the Chanel watch - the rest of the money is coming from the money I get when I leave work (redundancy), so need to find another permenant job before I figure out what Dior I want!!

Love my Dior handbag so unless its the red one at over a £1000, then I havent seen a Dior I want ........ so far!!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

No worries Jovi I won't push you hihi.  And good luck on your job hunt while you contemplating on the Dior bags. 

btw there is a red Dior that is more than £1000 ...it's £7500 ...


----------



## joviscot

Am sure its made with some exotic skin that I wouldnt touch!!  The one I want is this one ........ remember?!  But unless its reduced by about 90% I wont be buying it!!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

^I know what you mean about the exotic skin but that color is tdf! 

Yeap I do remember the Dior 61 but just not sure if that's still what you wanted ...reduce by 90% ...on which planet?? 

Anyhow the booties you wanted should be on sale now.


----------



## joviscot

Fashion Doctor said:


> ^I know what you mean about the exotic skin but that color is tdf!
> 
> Yeap I do remember the Dior 61 but just not sure if that's still what you wanted ...reduce by 90% ...on which planet??
> 
> on planet earth!!!!
> 
> Anyhow the booties you wanted should be on sale now.


 
Dont tempt me woman!! I also want a pair from Gucci!!  But I have a pair of Chanels and Christian Loub ..... ach you know what i mean!!  So dont need another pair - after all, I only have 2 feet!!!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Alright alright I will zip it ...:censor:


----------



## joviscot

Fashion Doctor said:


> Alright alright I will zip it ...:censor:


 
Hey I was joking dear!!  Am easily tempted!!!  

"A fool and their money" and all that!!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

joviscot said:


> Hey I was joking dear!!  Am easily tempted!!!
> 
> "A fool and their money" and all that!!



D@&n it the smilies misrepresented my emotions (I forgot to put this  in there). I was joking with you too, Jovi. It is more fun to tempt than being tempted ...


----------



## joviscot

<<<< See my new wee picture then?!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

You mean the avatar? I was just about to say it's classy!! And it will be on your wrist ...


----------



## joviscot

Yup!!  Dragged hubby up to a posh jewelry store last week and we - well I - drooled all over the window at the hugs selection they had of Chanel watches!!!  

Hubby actually liked the watch - I asked him which one - the white or the black - we both said the black.  Looks more classy!!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Yeah! Hubby agrees with you too! I'm so happy for you women!


----------



## joviscot

As long as he isnt paying for it, he is happy!!  CHEEK!!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

As long as our DHs are not commenting on "why do you need it ..." and all, we are happy!


----------



## joviscot

He has his Tag watch so he cant complain about cost .......!!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

^Good for him! You'll need both the J12 and the bag to catch up.


----------



## joviscot

Actually the bag would take it over the limit!!

Am in Manchester in March for a concert, so have time to shop before I go out later.  Small purchases only tho!!!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Ooooo a night out ....time to dress up and take pictures!


----------



## joviscot

Oooh not taking my Lady Dior to a concert!!  I have a small messenger bag that i use for concerts.  Wraps round the body so is safer.  Am on my own so no photoes of me!!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

On your own? Where is the DH when Duty is needed?  Oh well, only if it's classical music ...I prefer to listen to it alone anyway.


----------



## joviscot

He isnt into concerts so am going alone ...... but he has work anyway.  While I will go and have a look at the J12 again, I am waiting till I get home before I buy it and he will be with me then.

Am down in Manchester the same day as the concert, back the next day.


----------



## joviscot

Have posted about this in the Chanel forum but thought it should be here too.  

As you know, I am buying a J12 in April, anyway, the Jewelry Store emailed me to say that there is a planned price increase by the Swiss Watchmakers due to the price of the Euro.  Price increases will be roughly between 10-15% ....... so this would probably affect Dior watches too ......


----------



## eminere

joviscot said:


> Have posted about this in the Chanel forum but thought it should be here too.
> 
> As you know, I am buying a J12 in April, anyway, the Jewelry Store emailed me to say that there is a planned price increase by the Swiss Watchmakers due to the price of the Euro.  Price increases will be roughly between 10-15% ....... so this would probably affect Dior watches too ......


Yes, there has been talk of prices going up for Dior watches. Not sure exactly when or by how much though.


----------



## joviscot

UPDATE PEOPLE!!

<<<<< We are going to buy the watch on Saturday!!  OMG am sooooooo excited now!!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

^Yeah! I'm so excited for you too!  Finally there is something good out of the price increase. I was wondering if you could wait till April haha. Please post pictures when you get this baby!


----------



## joviscot

I will post pix if I can get the watch off my wrist long enough!!  It was hubbys idea to get the watch on Saturday - was told the price increase could be between 5-15%.  

Never mind April, I cant wait til Saturday!!!!  I want to go NOW!!!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Go pick your hubby when he's off work and head off to Manchester right after!


----------



## joviscot

Am currently off work sick - back problems - so should be better by Saturday, so we are going then.  We are going to a posh jewelry store in Aberdeen to buy the watch - no Chanel store in Scotland!!  HMPH .......

Am not going to Manchester til end of March - had to book yet another hotel.  Third time lucky hopefully!!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

I'll be all eyes on you on Saturday! 

btw did you do something different with your avatar? ...the J12 looks a little blurry.


----------



## joviscot

Changed the picture - will change it to something else and wait for the J12 on Saturday - thanks!!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Oooo I love this one!


----------



## eminere

Speaking of watches, I'm hoping I get a Roadster myself... :wondering


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Oo a roadster? ....







jk . Do you have a picture of the one you are getting?


----------



## eminere

This would be nice:


----------



## joviscot

How much is the watch??


----------



## eminere

In Australian dollars and duty-free, the chrono is $10,730 while the two-timezone is $7,910.


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Haha that WOULD be nice!


----------



## eminere

I'd still love to get this someday though:


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Now we are getting down to business!  Definitely get this one first!


----------



## joviscot

Hate to ask but what price is that Dior watch?!


----------



## eminere

Are you shopping for watches too?


----------



## joviscot

Not now - getting my J12 on Saturday!!  But just wondered .......


----------



## Fashion Doctor

^One more day, jovi, ooooooonnnneeeee moooooorrrrrreeee dddday!!!


----------



## joviscot

I know, I know!!  But cat not well, so my thoughts are on his visit to the vet this afternoon .......


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Hope he's well. Guess he'll need a lot of TLC and please give him my hugs and kisses!


----------



## joviscot

I will thanks.  He is back on Monday at the vet - blood tests and xray ......... he is currently sleeping properly - not lying there as previously.  He is 16 and a half years old.  Have had him since he was 8 weeks old - we have been through a lot together and I have cried buckets in the last 2 days .......


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Awww jove, you're gonna make me cry.... 

Hope the two of you feel better soon. May be the J12 will cheer you up tomorrow?


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Love your new avatar, emi. 

So I was just wandering about the Dior wonderland online and guess what I've found, tada!


----------



## eminere

Thanks FD. 

That image you found is one of six from the new Summer 2009 campaign.


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Isn't that shirt crazy? I don't know why but I love it!


----------



## eminere

Probably cos it's so... revealing?


----------



## Fashion Doctor

lol oh you know I'm a good girl, emi.  ....but wouldn't it be nice if this started to be a new trend....


----------



## eminere

Yes all the designers should just do that and save on fabric HAHA


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Good idea! What a great benefit to the world, , and it will be a 'save the economy shirt'!


----------



## Elsie87

^^ 

That's a great idea!


----------



## joviscot

My joy at getting my J12 has been tempered quite a bit today, by the news that my baby - Charna (cat) is more sick than we realised. We had him back at the vets today - he has liver cancer and has around a month or more to live. I have had Charna for nearly 17 years and will miss him tremendously.

I would gladly trade in my watch if I could get him well again ......


----------



## Elsie87

Aww, I'm so sorry to hear that... :s


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Oh NO! Jovi, that is heartbreaking. I already felt attached to Charna by just looking at his pictures ...can't imagine how difficult it would be for you! I am sure that he has enjoyed every moment of his 17 years of life with you, and that he will be happy to know that you will be fine.


----------



## eminere

How stunning is this! 







*Panther Printed Perfumed Candle*
£85

Neroli fragrance perfumed candle
- Dark brown wax
- Panther printed container
- Panther printed grained paper box and gold 'Dior' logo
- Weight: 190gr


----------



## yesenia1070

That is freaken nice =)


----------



## Elsie87

Oooh! I love this!


----------



## joviscot

Fashion Doctor said:


> Oh NO! Jovi, that is heartbreaking. I already felt attached to Charna by just looking at his pictures ...can't imagine how difficult it would be for you! I am sure that he has enjoyed every moment of his 17 years of life with you, and that he will be happy to know that you will be fine.


 
Thank you for your kind words - you as well Elsie.


----------



## joviscot

eminere;9356903 said:
			
		

> How stunning is this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Panther Printed Perfumed Candle*
> £85
> 
> Neroli fragrance perfumed candle
> - Dark brown wax
> - Panther printed container
> - Panther printed grained paper box and gold 'Dior' logo
> - Weight: 190gr


 
For £85 each I would be scared to use them!!


----------



## eminere

joviscot said:


> For £85 each I would be scared to use them!!


Yeh I just checked and that converts to more than $188 - one expensive candle!


----------



## joviscot

They are more "for show" candles than "use" candles.  Well for us anyway .....


----------



## Fashion Doctor

eminere;9356903 said:
			
		

> How stunning is this!


----------



## joviscot

"Fashion Doctor" - you really must stop drooling on this forum, you are making such a mess here .......!!  

*gets mop and bucket out yet again* - *clean up on aisle 12 again*


----------



## Fashion Doctor

I'm on aisle 24 now ...


----------



## joviscot

Fashion Doctor said:


> I'm on aisle 24 now ...


 
Well can you get to aisle 12 and clean that up please ....... <sigh>


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Sorry ...too busy to check out the goodies at the moment ...


----------



## joviscot

Well sorry buy security on their way over to evict you from the store .........
no kicking or screaming please .....

*banned from store til cleans up own mess*


----------



## Fashion Doctor

ah oh ...maybe I can bribe the security with this? 






....................


----------



## joviscot

Security are male, they dont want candles so unless you clean up your mess, you can try again .......


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Of course they do.


----------



## joviscot

Remember walking up and down Lexington Avenue in NYC looking for the plaque where she did the above - couldnt find it - legs sore so gave up.


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Hmm I never thought about it but when I go back to NY again I'd look for it too. Isn't it supposed to be at Lexington Avenue and 52nd Street?


----------



## joviscot

Fashion Doctor said:


> Hmm I never thought about it but when I go back to NY again I'd look for it too. Isn't it supposed to be at Lexington Avenue and 52nd Street?


 
Well I looked and couldnt see it but then that doesnt mean anything!!

Ooh on the subject of MM, I stayed in her cabin at the Cal Neva Lodge in Lake Tahoe ....... spooky .....


----------



## eminere

Oh ladies is it true that the Christal watches in grey are being discontinued? Tell me it isn't so!


----------



## eminere

Is this guy for real?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...from=R40&_trksid=m38&_nkw=170294266603&_fvi=1

He's selling a Dior Homme bag for $1, but note the obscene postage cost! What an obvious circumvention of eBay fees! 

The following line from the product description is all the more laughable:

"PLEASE READ CAREFULLY BEFORE PLACING YOUR AUCTION, I CANNOT SELL THIS AUTHENTIC DIOR HOMME BAG FOR ONLY 1 DOLLAR. THE SHIPPING COST IS THERE!!!!!!! I HAD MET SEVERAL BUYER WHO ARGUE WITH ME ABOUT THE PRICE AND THAT'S REALLY RIDICULOUS BECAUSE NO ONE WILL SELL YOU AN AUTHENTIC DIOR HOMME PIECE FOR JUST 1 DOLLAR!!!!!!"

Idiot.


----------



## joviscot

eminere;9366732 said:
			
		

> Oh ladies is it true that the Christal watches in grey are being discontinued? Tell me it isn't so!


 
Havent heard anything .... is that the one you wanted??


----------



## eminere

joviscot said:


> Havent heard anything .... is that the one you wanted??


Yes it is.


----------



## joviscot

How much is the watch??  Is it still available online and/or in the Dior stores or has it been taken out of circulation already??  Maybe there is a newer model coming out??


----------



## eminere

joviscot said:


> How much is the watch??  Is it still available online and/or in the Dior stores or has it been taken out of circulation already??  Maybe there is a newer model coming out??


It's still showing up on the web sites and we still have some models in stock at our boutique, but word is that it's being discontinued. Haven't heard officially from our account manager though. I need to get my hands on one asap when I return! lol

The one I want is $5,995. We already have new models out, though I think they're limited edition and not intended to replace the grey colour.


----------



## joviscot

Expensive - with your discount, is the price "do-able" for you??


----------



## eminere

joviscot said:


> Expensive - with your discount, is the price "do-able" for you??


Oh yes that's not the issue - I'm just worried that by the time I return from my holidays I won't be able to order it anymore if it's going to be discontinued.

Let's hope that's not true!


----------



## joviscot

Can you not call the store and ask them to keep one aside for you??  

*sorry am tired and not thinking straight* !!!


----------



## eminere

No we actually have a separate procedure... I hope I'm not too late!


----------



## joviscot

I believe that if you were meant to get it, you will.  Fingers crossed and keep us updated.  When do you go back to work??


----------



## eminere

joviscot said:


> *I believe that if you were meant to get it, you will.*  Fingers crossed and keep us updated.  When do you go back to work??


That's what I always say! Hahaha great minds think alike  

In any case, if I can't get grey I'll just have to pick out another colour instead... 

I return in March.


----------



## joviscot

Oooh thats quite a wait ...... nervous times ahead .....


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Oh Emi, I hope you can get the watch. Why can't you just call the store and buy over the phone? It's a looooooong time till March...


----------



## eminere

Fashion Doctor said:


> Oh Emi, I hope you can get the watch. Why can't you just call the store and buy over the phone? It's a looooooong time till March...


Like I posted before, and without going into (confidential) detail, we have a separate procedure for ordering our watches. Keep your fingers crossed for me!

In the meantime, there's that matter of the Cartier Roadster...


----------



## Fashion Doctor

No no Roadster is not an excuse ....got to get the Dior! 

Fingers crossed for you ....I'm not sure if I can hold it till March though.


----------



## joviscot

No Cartier or Dior for me - I am very happy with my J12!!


----------



## eminere

Fashion Doctor said:


> No no Roadster is not an excuse ....got to get the Dior!
> 
> Fingers crossed for you ....I'm not sure if I can hold it till March though.


Hahaha I think I'll most likely end up with a Christal later, though I don't want to say anything now to jinx it 

If no Roadster then hopefully a Rolex!


----------



## joviscot

You have expensive tastes!!  Rolex?!  Oh my!!  Nice though but oh my!!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

eminere;9381024 said:
			
		

> Hahaha I think I'll most likely end up with a Christal later, though I don't want to say anything now to jinx it
> 
> If no Roadster then hopefully a Rolex!



Or hopefully all threeeeeee???


----------



## eminere

Fashion Doctor said:


> Or hopefully all threeeeeee???


Hahaha I think that'll be stretching it a little thin...


----------



## Fashion Doctor

joviscot said:


> You have expensive tastes!!  Rolex?!  Oh my!!  Nice though but oh my!!



Speaking of expensive tastes my hats off to both of you! I can only eye on the Dior ....I need to improve haha. So here you go some eye-openers I've found for myself ....






http://www.ballerhouse.com/2008/10/21/european-billionaire-commissions-worlds-most-expensive-watch/
An anonymous European billionaire has commissioned Swiss watchmaker Vacheron Constantin to create a one-of-a-kind timepiece that will run the buyer $6.5 million, making it the worlds most expensive new watch. According to Affluent Page, the watch, which could take years to complete, is expected to include the following:

Perpetual calendar and leap year
Star chart and celestial annual calendar
Tourbillon regulator
Sunrise and sunset indication
Perpetual time equation
Phases and age of the moon
Substantial power reserve
Multiple time zones and day-night indication
The $6.5 million watch is a big step up for Vacheron Constantin, which produced seven limited edition double-faced Tour de lIle watches back in 2005, the watchmakers most expensive timepieces to date (shown above).










http://images.google.com/imgres?img...E2%80%99s+%2425+million+watch&um=1&hl=en&sa=N

At a guess how much do you think this little ladies watch is worth?

This is the most expensive timepiece ever created and it came from Chopard of France. The watch is accurately enriched with diamonds on the interior, where the face of the watch is visible. Above the face there is a movable covering, which is full created of white and pink diamonds.

Chopards creation has three heart-shaped diamonds resting gracefully on the body of the watch: one is a 15 carats pink heart diamond, the second one is a 12 carats blue heart diamond and the third is a 11 carats white heart diamond. The bracelet is enriched with 163k of white and yellow diamonds that all together form little flowers. The price is quite affordable - only $25 million.


----------



## Fashion Doctor

eminere;9390658 said:
			
		

> Hahaha I think that'll be stretching it a little thin...



Still not stretching enough as $25 million ...or, could there be more expensive ones? I'm still searching.


----------



## eminere

Fashion Doctor said:


> Still not stretching enough as $25 million ...or, could there be more expensive ones? I'm still searching.


Hahaha wow those watches are just works of art, aren't they - and the price tags!


----------



## joviscot

For a watch costing $6.5m I would want a topless guy (tanned, nice) walking round with me all day as my bodyguard .........

The watch I really want is a Philipe Patiek (?) - costs around £18,000!!!


----------



## nataliam1976

Emi Im keeping my fingers crossed so that you get your watch! and if you dont, Im sure the Cartier will cheer you up !


----------



## nataliam1976

jovi, I am so sorry about your kitty mine is now 11 years old and Im having trouble with his health too, going to do x-rays on Friday...hugs and kisses for both you and the furry baby


----------



## eminere

joviscot said:


> For a watch costing $6.5m I would want a topless guy (tanned, nice) walking round with me all day as my bodyguard .........


Mmm only topless...?


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> Emi Im keeping my fingers crossed so that you get your watch! and if you dont, Im sure the Cartier will cheer you up !


Thanks Nat! Dad might be free next week to go shopping so we'll see what happens!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Oh good tpf is back ....I kept clicking on refresh last night during the maintenance and  started to have withdraw symptoms ...


----------



## Fashion Doctor

joviscot said:


> For a watch costing $6.5m I would want a topless guy (tanned, nice) walking round with me all day as my bodyguard .........






			
				eminere;9402669 said:
			
		

> Mmm only topless...?



Hahaha what would you want for the $25m one then jovi???


----------



## Fashion Doctor

My goodness, Jovi, 1,309 posts already? How do you do it!?

Emi, Love your new avatar ...so cozy for the winter. :okay:

Nat, welcome back!


----------



## eminere

Fashion Doctor said:


> Oh good tpf is back ....I kept clicking on refresh last night during the maintenance and  started to have withdraw symptoms ...


Hahaha yeh I was having trouble breathing this morning when I couldn't access TPF all day


----------



## eminere

Fashion Doctor said:


> Emi, Love your new avatar ...so cozy for the winter. :okay:


Aww you noticed  I'm in a Bottega Veneta phase at the moment heheh


----------



## joviscot

Fashion Doctor said:


> Hahaha what would you want for the $25m one then jovi???


 
The complete set of the chippendale strippers!!!!!!


----------



## joviscot

nataliam1976 said:


> jovi, I am so sorry about your kitty mine is now 11 years old and Im having trouble with his health too, going to do x-rays on Friday...hugs and kisses for both you and the furry baby


 
Thank you - let us know how you get on Friday ... *HUGS*


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;9405433 said:
			
		

> Aww you noticed  I'm in a Bottega Veneta phase at the moment heheh



for once, the model is not my type, but the clothes...swoon


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> for once, the model is not my type, but the clothes...swoon


Hahaha maybe the next window change then...


----------



## Fashion Doctor

^OMG another avatar! Ahhh I think we need to zoom out or move the camera down ....


----------



## Fashion Doctor

joviscot said:


> The complete set of the chippendale strippers!!!!!!



Haha forget the $25m watch, I am joining you!!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

eminere;9405433 said:
			
		

> Aww you noticed  I'm in a Bottega Veneta phase at the moment heheh



I thought that was from the Dior ad haha. I liked it ...too bad it did not last a day ....but the new nude dude is good too hahahah....

So which BV goodies are you lurking for?


----------



## eminere

Fashion Doctor said:


> I thought that was from the Dior ad haha. I liked it ...too bad it did not last a day ....but the new nude dude is good too hahahah....
> 
> So which BV goodies are you lurking for?


Weeell I figured, as the weather heats up, might as well put up something a bit more sizzling... 

I've got my eye on the Ash bag:


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Oooooo that bag is divine!! And the outfits are heavenly! I admire your taste!


----------



## eminere

Fashion Doctor said:


> Oooooo that bag is divine!! And the outfits are heavenly! I admire your taste!


It really is an exquisite bag, as one would expect from BV, but I'm still in two minds about whether I should get it - don't absolutely _need_ another bag right now ush:


----------



## pegasuscom

Um, do any of us really "need" a bag at this point in our obsessed little lives?   Now "desire", that is a whole other issue... Speaking of obsession and desire, since my beloved fiancé is a rather clean cut sort, may I place a request for a tattoo'd bad boy avi when you decide to make a change?


----------



## eminere

pegasuscom said:


> Um, do any of us really "need" a bag at this point in our obsessed little lives?   Now "desire", that is a whole other issue... Speaking of obsession and desire, since my beloved fiancé is a rather clean cut sort, may I place a request for a tattoo'd bad boy avi when you decide to make a change?


Hahahaha I'll see what I can come up with


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Ooooooooh I love this one ....he looks like the king of the mafia!!! :ninja:


----------



## Elsie87

^^ Ow yes! All hail the King!


----------



## joviscot

Forget the bag - I was looking at the men!!!


----------



## nataliam1976

I hope I meet him on my way to work tomorrow....


----------



## eminere

Hahaha you girls are funny!  Glad I could please...


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Long live the Dior Mafia King!!! Now we've found our man. :ninja::ninja:

Thank you for finding him Emi!


----------



## joviscot

Well if he is wearing the same jacket and blindfold, then you will have no problem finding him!!  He will stick out like a sore thumb!!


----------



## Elsie87

^^ 

Good!


----------



## joviscot

Found out my leaving date today for my job - 20th February ..... eekk!!  Fingers crossed I get another job ok or I will be selling my J12 and Lady Dior and the other stuff!!!


----------



## nataliam1976

joviscot said:


> Found out my leaving date today for my job - 20th February ..... eekk!!  Fingers crossed I get another job ok or I will be selling my J12 and Lady Dior and the other stuff!!!





aaaargh Im sorry hun ! arent you getting some leaving package from your company if you got laid off? hows the job search going so far?


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Oh no jovi, hope you get another job right away so no selling or parting with your J12 or Lady Dior!!


----------



## joviscot

nataliam1976 said:


> aaaargh Im sorry hun ! arent you getting some leaving package from your company if you got laid off? hows the job search going so far?


 
Yeah am getting a package but most of it is being put away in a years saving thingy.  

Couldnt look for a job until I knew my leaving date (if I got a job offer before my leaving date, it would have affected my severence - wouldnt get it!!) so will start searching now.


----------



## nataliam1976

good luck then sweetie ! Im sure you will find something in no time!


----------



## eminere

All the best,  joviscot!


----------



## Elsie87

Good luck, *jovi*! 

And holy moly *emi: *a great avatar once more!


----------



## nataliam1976

oh emi....


----------



## joviscot

Not fair - hubby doesnt look like that .....

Thanks for your kind comments guys.


----------



## eminere

Makes you wonder what lies south, doesn't it...?


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;9460649 said:
			
		

> Makes you wonder what lies south, doesn't it...?




I have no doubt it would be a discovery worth Columbus!


----------



## Elsie87

^^ 

I bet it will be...


----------



## eminere

Pity we have to keep things PG around here heheh


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Is it just me ....but I miss my King?! :ninja:

DH likes to tease me so when he puts on his sleep mask at night he says "let me put on my avatar"......


----------



## eminere

Fashion Doctor said:


> Is it just me ....but I miss my King?! :ninja:
> 
> DH likes to tease me so when he puts on his sleep mask at night he says "let me put on my avatar"......


Hahaha ok you might be able to see another version of the Dior Mafia King at the next avatar rotation


----------



## Fashion Doctor

eminere;9461319 said:
			
		

> Hahaha ok you might be able to see another version of the Dior Mafia King at the next avatar rotation



Oo a new version! I can't wait to see ...


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;9461319 said:
			
		

> Hahaha ok you might be able to see another version of the Dior Mafia King at the next avatar rotation



bring it on!


----------



## Elsie87

Ok, I LOVE this one! Truly the King...


----------



## Fashion Doctor

OMG the King is back! No wonder he needs to cover his eye .....that look is a killer!!!


----------



## nataliam1976

Fashion Doctor said:


> OMG the King is back! No wonder he needs to cover his eye .....that look is a killer!!!



he is back and he is even more banging hot than before!


----------



## eminere

You should see the closeup in higher-res, now that's one fierce look


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;9489346 said:
			
		

> You should see the closeup in higher-res, now that's one fierce look




emi any chance you could forward both mafia kings to my email addy pretty please?


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> emi any chance you could forward both mafia kings to my email addy pretty please?


Sure! Did you want to PM your email address or should I just PM you the links to the full-sized pictures?


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;9489831 said:
			
		

> Sure! Did you want to PM your email address or should I just PM you the links to the full-sized pictures?





oooh links would be great ! but I will PM you in case there are some important pictures I should see but there are no links to them


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> oooh links would be great ! but I will PM you in case there are some important pictures I should see but there are no links to them


Hahahahaha by "important" pictures did you mean anything above a PG rating?  

I've sent you by email the two Kings I've been using - lemme know when you receive it.


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;9490237 said:
			
		

> Hahahahaha by "important" pictures did you mean anything above a PG rating?
> 
> I've sent you by email the two Kings I've been using - lemme know when you receive it.




I would define "important" as oustanding drooling quality! Can be PG as in mum drooling along with the daughter haha


Emi, Ladies, I have received the pictures and I am telling you- you havent seen ANYTHING if you havent seen them ! Its not only the Mafia King, the whole King Court is there with him!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Ooooooh please PM me the link too .....I can't wait .....


----------



## nataliam1976

Fashion Doctor said:


> Ooooooh please PM me the link too .....I can't wait .....




I dont have a link but if you PM me your email...


----------



## Fashion Doctor

nataliam1976 said:


> I dont have a link but if you PM me your email...



Ok, sent you the email. Thank you hun!! 

......Waiting to get in the Whol King Court .....


----------



## nataliam1976

Fashion Doctor said:


> Ok, sent you the email. Thank you hun!!
> 
> ......Waiting to get in the Whol King Court .....



should be there now!!!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

.............. .....................






















............I think I just died and went to the Whol King Court heaven .......


----------



## eminere

Hahahaha you girls 

I must say though this is by far the most dressed I've ever seen the court...


----------



## Elsie87

Oooh, I wanna see it too! 

*Emi*, PM-ing you right now...


----------



## nataliam1976

Emi is a one busy guy these days ! Not only he has to work and live his own life but he has to cater to our demands !


----------



## eminere

Haha that's alright my pleasure


----------



## Elsie87

Received the pics! 

Oh my, that is some serious HOTNESS going on there! 

Thank you, *emi*!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

eminere;9498719 said:
			
		

> Hahahaha you girls
> 
> I must say though this is by far the most dressed I've ever seen the court...



You mean there are others of higher drooling quality?


----------



## eminere

Fashion Doctor said:


> You mean there are others of higher drooling quality?


Haha previous season campaigns had them in varying stages of undress...


----------



## Fashion Doctor

eminere;9501474 said:
			
		

> Haha previous season campaigns had them in varying stages of undress...



Including the King, I wish??  hahaha I'm so helpless....

....Sending you pm right now.


----------



## joviscot

nataliam1976 said:


> I suggest we gossip about Mrs Beckham,


 
Ok ready when you are Nataliam!!!!


----------



## nataliam1976

I am soooo f****ing annoyed right now!!! I just got my payslip and guess what? Payroll cut my salary by one third this month!!!! 
those morons forgot to charge me my retirement payments since I started working there in June! and they didnt even call me and apologize i just saw it on the payslip!!!
So not only they cut it this month, it turns out i actually earn less after tax then I thought because from now on I will have extra retirement payments.
And I found out that since i am foreigner i would not get support like a Danish employee if I get laid off because I am a freaking foreigner, no matter i am paying 45% taxes like everyone else!if I get laid and if i dont pay extra money to unions i get NOTHING!

And when i said that I really hate Denmark today because of all this, instead of some support my SO got angry with me for saying bad things about his country. Im almost ready to pack my bags aaaaaaargh!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Awww I'm sorry to hear that Nat.  It is their fault to have missed your retirement payments and it doesn't sound right to cut your month's payment just like that. Is there anyway you can adjust your retirement payment over a period of time, say the next 12 months?


----------



## eminere

So sorry to hear that, Nat  Can payroll still rectify those payments?


----------



## nataliam1976

thank you guys !!!! 

Im just going to work in two hours so I will call them first thing when I get there and make their lives hell hahaha

I wouldnt mind if they at least TOLD me you know and hopefully apologized but to do it like that without warning and just decide for themselves that they will take the whole lot in one go, is extremely annoying you know?


----------



## Elsie87

^^Ugh, *Nat *that sucks... ush:

Hopefully you can work things out... *fingers crossed*


----------



## nataliam1976

Do you know what I was told? That *I *should have known something was wrong when receiving my payslip. duh!!!! payslips in different countries look different!!!! God I hate this country ( and my SO at the moment too) , WTF am I doing here


----------



## joviscot

Sorry to hear about your problem - hope you get it sorted soon - give them h*ll!!


----------



## nataliam1976

joviscot said:


> Sorry to hear about your problem - hope you get it sorted soon - give them h*ll!!



and I had to go with my cat to the hospital and they told me to leave him overnight...what a freaking week !

how is your baby doing, hun?


----------



## joviscot

nataliam1976 said:


> and I had to go with my cat to the hospital and they told me to leave him overnight...what a freaking week !
> 
> how is your baby doing, hun?


 
Hope things get better for you soon.  Charna has his moments - one minute good, then bad.  When he is bad you think he wont survive the day or night, but he does.  I say he has lost weight, hubby says no, so who knows.

Hope your cats ok  *HUGS*


----------



## joviscot

nataliam1976 said:


> I suggest we gossip about Mrs Beckham,


 
Maybe doing the above will cheer you up?!?


----------



## nataliam1976

Let me dig some especially outrageous pics of her...in the meantime, what is your stance on Angelina, jovi?


----------



## joviscot

nataliam1976 said:


> Let me dig some especially outrageous pics of her...in the meantime, what is your stance on Angelina, jovi?


 
Put it this way, my tshirt is for "Team Anniston"!!!!!!

Oh no, I have to look at photoes of Posh?!?


----------



## nataliam1976

joviscot said:


> Put it this way, my tshirt is for "Team Anniston"!!!!!!
> 
> Oh no, I have to look at photoes of Posh?!?




I officially  you, girl! 

Yes you will, so that we can conduct an in depth analysis of different factors influencing her look


----------



## joviscot

nataliam1976 said:


> Yes you will, so that we can conduct an in depth analysis of different factors influencing her look


 
What like many sets of implants, disgusting bunions and lots of botox and lots and lots of make up?!?!


----------



## nataliam1976

joviscot said:


> What like many sets of implants, disgusting bunions and lots of botox and lots and lots of make up?!?!



sets of not just any but HIDEOUS implants, darling! as per bunions I will agree with disgusting,not only botox but a nose job, and make up covering horrible skin! can she not afford a dermatologist?


great tan too....


----------



## joviscot

nataliam1976 said:


> sets of not just any but HIDEOUS implants, darling! as per bunions I will agree with disgusting,not only botox but a nose job, and make up covering horrible skin! can she not afford a dermatologist? great tan too....


 
She has cr*p skin the amount of make up she wears.  

*lovely husband tho*


----------



## nataliam1976

im looking for a close up of her forehead....


----------



## joviscot

Oh oh!!  Give me a warning first so I dont get too much of a fright please!!!

Going sleeps now so will carry this on tomorrow after work.  Take care.


----------



## nataliam1976

goodnight...


----------



## eminere

HAHAHAHA Nat super find omg that's soooo gross 

Posh joins her husband and will model Emporio Armani underwear for the next collection. :s


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;9529198 said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHA Nat super find omg that's soooo gross
> 
> Posh joins her husband and will model Emporio Armani underwear for the next collection. :s




The pics are out already...a team of 10 highly skilled photoshop artists must have worked constantly for at least a week 24/7!














even her breasts look almost natural in the second pic!


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> even her breasts look almost natural in the second pic!


But but but what if she's shipwrecked while on a cruise and she needs a flotation device?


----------



## Elsie87

joviscot said:


> Put it this way, my tshirt is for "Team Anniston"!!!!!!
> 
> Oh no, I have to look at photoes of Posh?!?


 
Team Aniston, count me in!


----------



## Elsie87

Gosh, Vic's skin is really bad... 

I do love her bag collection and her yummie hubby though!


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;9529332 said:
			
		

> But but but what if she's shipwrecked while on a cruise and she needs a flotation device?



Dont worry hun its only natural-looking they will still work on the sea


----------



## joviscot

nataliam1976 said:


> goodnight...
> 
> img.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2007/10_02/spottyposhLL_468x613.jpg
> 
> 
> img.thesun.co.uk/multimedia/archive/00371/Post_spotty_371253a.jpg


 
ARGHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!  Goodnight?!  More like nightmares after looking at those photoes!!!


----------



## joviscot

She has had ANOTHER boob job ...... thats quite a few she is denying now!!

Well I bought hubby a pair of the Armani underwear for men last July in Chicago - still waiting for him to turn into David Beckham .....

As for the womens Armani underwear - well I wont be wasting my money on ANY Armani things now!!


----------



## joviscot

Elsie87 said:


> I do love her bag collection and her yummie hubby though!


 
Oooh I see I have competition for David now!!!


----------



## nataliam1976

joviscot said:


> Well I bought hubby a pair of the Armani underwear for men last July in Chicago - still waiting for him to turn into David Beckham .....




OMG  did they give you a guarantee it would happen?


----------



## joviscot

nataliam1976 said:


> OMG  did they give you a guarantee it would happen?


 
The SA didnt even know who David Beckham was!!  Where the h*ll has she been living?!?!


----------



## Elsie87

joviscot said:


> Oooh I see I have competition for David now!!!


 


Bring it on!


----------



## Elsie87

nataliam1976 said:


> Dont worry hun its only natural-looking they will still work on the sea


 


So true!


----------



## eminere

joviscot said:


> The SA didnt even know who David Beckham was!!  Where the h*ll has she been living?!?!


Tsk tsk naughty SA...


----------



## joviscot

Elsie87 said:


> So true!


 
Posh will always be safe if she finds herself in the water - she has her own floatation devices .......


----------



## eminere

Hey girls what do you think about this Paul Smith Guitar Buckle Belt?







But in black leather with black guitar buckle.

Would it be too casual if worn with a shirt? I don't want to get it if that means limiting myself to wearing tshirts only, and I don't even usually tuck in my tshirts at that.


----------



## Fashion Doctor

I like it! It totally rocks and I think it will work with a tie and jacket.  Here is a visual for you ...sorry I still need to learn how to edit with iPhoto.


----------



## eminere

OMG FD _you_ rock! What a great visual - and you've linked it back to Dior Homme as well. You could be a stylist. 

BTW can I ask where you found the picture of the belt in black? Could you give me the link to the whole pic please?  Been looking everywhere but no luck.


----------



## joviscot

Was trying to visualise the belt in black but what FD did is good and I can see it will look good.


----------



## Fashion Doctor

eminere;9571661 said:
			
		

> OMG FD _you_ rock! What a great visual - and you've linked it back to Dior Homme as well. You could be a stylist.
> 
> BTW can I ask where you found the picture of the belt in black? Could you give me the link to the whole pic please?  Been looking everywhere but no luck.



Sure, here is the link:

http://img523.imageshack.us/img523/6715/paulsmithguitarbucklebedv0.jpg









^
^
^Hahaha it's your own picture Emi! 

I just copied it, cropped it, made it black and white, reduced it  and attached it to the Dior Homme photo, and then took a screen shot. 

Glad you liked my technique lol. Hope you get the belt, and along with the 6.5 cm heels, you will be a rock star!!!


----------



## eminere

Fashion Doctor said:


> I just copied it, cropped it, *made it black and white*, reduced it  and attached it to the Dior Homme photo, and then took a screen shot.
> 
> Glad you liked my technique lol. Hope you get the belt, and along with the 6.5 cm heels, you will be a rock star!!!


Woah... How does one do that... Okay I think I've just revealed to everyone that I'm a complete n00b when it comes to Photoshopping and whatnot 

The belt's a distinct possibility but I'm still waiting for the heels to somehow pop up on eBay...


----------



## Fashion Doctor

^Cool! Please post pics when you get the belt.


----------



## Fashion Doctor

^^btw emi did you try my link and go ...wth??


----------



## eminere

Fashion Doctor said:


> ^^btw emi did you try my link and go ...wth??


Yes, my face went  >  > ush: >


----------



## Fashion Doctor

eminere;9583297 said:
			
		

> Yes, my face went  >  > ush: >



... ....


----------



## joviscot

Speaking of David ......... anyone think he will stay at Milan?!  Hope so, but he needs to ask her who thinks she should be obeyed .........!!


----------



## eminere

How stunning is the new tie-dyed Lady Dior?


----------



## Elsie87

^^ I saw that IRL! 

I literally stopped breathing for a while! 

Beautiful!


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;9599758 said:
			
		

> How stunning is the new tie-dyed Lady Dior?




aaaaaw perfect summer bag ! 

emi what with the weird avatar? I mean a GIRL?


----------



## kirkcaldy

does anyone have photos of the lady dior tote in bright red,and blood red?,i cant find photo anywhere,and am stlll waiting for pic's from manchester store,as i dont sure if i should get a large lady dior tote in black,or one of red"s if i can get a photo of it,thanks


----------



## LaMissy

joviscot said:


> Speaking of David ......... anyone think he will stay at Milan?! Hope so, but he needs to ask her who thinks she should be obeyed .........!!


 
hows he doin in Milan?? Not much news of him lately!


----------



## nataliam1976

LaMissy said:


> hows he doin in Milan?? Not much news of him lately!


 

I heard they want him there permanently, but I dont think the man in the family ( Vicky ) will agree!


----------



## LaMissy

nataliam1976 said:


> I heard they want him there permanently, but I dont think the man in the family ( Vicky ) will agree!


 

lol....must be hard for the kids moving about all the time.


----------



## eminere

Elsie87 said:


> ^^ I saw that IRL!
> 
> I literally stopped breathing for a while!
> 
> Beautiful!


I've yet to see it in real life yet! There's also an amethyst one


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> emi what with the weird avatar? I mean a GIRL?


Hahaha any specific requests...?


----------



## joviscot

Well the move to LA was for her and her alone.  Ruined his career.  Hope he gets his chance to move to Milan permenantly.  He only has a few years left, so should be able to enjoy his "twilight years".

I am getting fed up of it being "all about me" (her).


----------



## LaMissy

joviscot said:


> Well the move to LA was for her and her alone. Ruined his career. Hope he gets his chance to move to Milan permenantly. He only has a few years left, so should be able to enjoy his "twilight years".
> 
> I am getting fed up of it being "all about me" (her).


 

to be fair Real did treat him pretty bad towards the end, I thought it was about the money LA were offering .


----------



## joviscot

The standard of football in LA is not what he needs.  Even he has said that ......


----------



## LaMissy

yes but the have the $$$$

it was just like when Gary Liniker went to Japan.


----------



## kirkcaldy

the tie-dye tote is a great summer bag
 .......becks,went for the money,like any other player would have done given the chance,he's nearing the end of his playing days,so is just banking as much as he can,he'll allways make money from ad's and stuff they flog,but if he decides to manage,he'd never make that kind of money,but should stay away from mangement,that would be the death of brand beckham,posh(theres nothing posh about her) loves amercia,because she can play being the style queen,and love''s all the me focus,in her bubble world


----------



## LaMissy

I take it your not keen on Posh lol.

I am inpartial about her but I use to love the spice girls when I was a young girl hahaha


----------



## nataliam1976

especially for LaMissy


----------



## LaMissy

lol omg, I was very young!!!


----------



## eminere

Ah the good ol' days. I begged mum to get me their album, but she'd only buy for me the cassette lol

Victoria still looks human.


----------



## joviscot

ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!  We need a warning before photoes like that are posted .......!!


----------



## LaMissy

lol....


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;9619254 said:
			
		

> Ah the good ol' days. I begged mum to get me their album, but she'd only buy for me the cassette lol
> 
> Victoria still looks human.




She looked so much better then! I dont know how she can not realize that...


----------



## joviscot

Saw the better half on our news tonight.  His team were in Scotland playing a friendly and he gave an interview ......... he is wanting to stay in Milan (woo hoo!! as Teresa dreams of a weekend trip to Milan now!!) but OMG he looks good!!

*drooling*


----------



## LaMissy

yes I just heard on the news he wanted to stay at Milan


----------



## joviscot

Well here you go - no warning needed here!!!


----------



## LaMissy

omg  but I am sorry he shouldnt be spreading his legs like that it really draws attentions to his pants  if you know what I mean lol


----------



## pegasuscom

Why don't we have any of those in the US? *sigh*  And when you work for a tech firm, all you see all day is skinny, zit faced geeks that are 30 years old and have never kissed a girl (or a boy).  The utter lack of eye candy is so not fair!


----------



## LaMissy

lol....surely there must be a cute geek in your office?? maybe rough em up a little do abit of re-styling and a bit of hours down the gym will do the trick lol


----------



## Fashion Doctor

hmmmmm getting naughty here guys I see .....


----------



## nataliam1976

LaMissy said:


> omg  but I am sorry he shouldnt be spreading his legs like that it really draws attentions to his pants  if you know what I mean lol




Im sure Victoria stuffs it with his football socks before the photoshoots!


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> Im sure Victoria stuffs it with his football socks before the photoshoots!


She was once quoted in an interview as saying she's very pleased with her husband's physical proportions. According to her, David's hung like a "tractor exhaust pipe" - her words.

Now that's one class act.


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;9634354 said:
			
		

> She was once quoted in an interview as saying she's very pleased with her husband's physical proportions. According to her, David's hung like a "tractor exhaust pipe" - her words.
> 
> Now that's one class act.



well let me just say usually those who brag, they aint telling the truth! 

Yes, she is the epitome of class


----------



## LaMissy

nataliam1976 said:


> Im sure Victoria stuffs it with his football socks before the photoshoots!


 

he has a  body aswell


----------



## joviscot

well she wouldnt say even if he was small .......


----------



## nataliam1976

joviscot said:


> well she wouldnt say even if he was small .......




I bet he is, there must be at least one thing wrong with him hihi


----------



## joviscot

nataliam1976 said:


> I bet he is, there must be at least one thing wrong with him hihi


 
There is something wrong with him ....... he is with her!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nataliam1976

joviscot said:


> There is something wrong with him ....... he is with her!!!!!!!!!!!!



true dat !


----------



## eminere

joviscot said:


> There is something wrong with him ....... he is with her!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ahahahahahaha


----------



## LaMissy

joviscot said:


> There is something wrong with him ....... he is with her!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
lol to be honest he wouldnt be as famous as he is now without her.


----------



## joviscot

Sorry but I dont buy that!!  He was brilliant at Manchester United and is well known for his time and skills there.  It was him who got the contracts for advertising various items not her!!


----------



## LaMissy

Yes he had fans but his status doubled once he started to date Victoria.  

Common there are many great footballers even better then Beckham but they will never have the same status as him. They as a couple are a brand.


----------



## kirkcaldy

david was a big talent at manchester united before she came along,he had a lot of fans in south,gigs was the golden boy,but when beckham came,he took gigs crown,and really shined,i rember at the time,when he first started dating her,and a lot of fans werent happy,as all of  a sudden his hair was dyed blond ,and he suddenly was in all the fashion mags,when before he was just a jeans and jumper man,he suddenly started wearing high fashion,that didnt allways suit him,and fans thought he was still the golden boy,but victoria was putting him off his game a bit, hes still very much the golden boy,to a lot of fans,half my family support liverpool,quater arsnenal and rest manchester united,which is a b.........nightmare


----------



## LaMissy

I am not doubting his talent and status but he would never be who he is today without Victoria.


----------



## kirkcaldy

dont agree,manchester united has fans in places you least expect, and beckham was very well know all over the world,as a very talented player,who would go far before victoria,he joined manchester united young,he had clubs fighting over him at a young age,as his talent was spoted early,the money he has earned in football,far outweighs victoria's,or there joint ventures ,she opened him up to a new market,fashion world&differnt type of media, as a spice girl,but he was allready getting mega sponcer deals,and playing for england,thoes deals have contiued tenfold to this day,because of his playing,and the respect he gets from other players,that has nothing to do with victoria,he is highly reguarded by some of the best players in the world,that would not change in any way,if he wasnt with victoria,nor the money he can comand for sport ads or as a player,victoria hasnt help creact that,she's helped creact herself as a fashion icon&the brand b,now with her own clothing line ,perfumes ect,and the whole hollywood thing,that she loves,....but he doesnt seem to,but moneywise,its nothing compared to what he earns for ads and a player,no other player has been able to earn that kind of money to date,or has as many fingers in sporting ventures as him that work,there are many talented players in the world thats true,but only a handfull of truely great players within this timeframe that have lasted so long in premier league, or as a, internatioal player.we will just agree to disagree on this


----------



## LaMissy

Common look at players like Ronaldo, Ronaldinho, Zindane. All fantastic players but do they have the same brand or stardom as David Beckham???  They all make huge amounts of money from sponsers etc.... but its nothing compared to the Beckhams fame, they are a brand. I am thinking only people who follow the football knew about Beckham before he met Victoria. I for one never knew who he was.  Then he started dating a spice girl and he was headline front news for the rest of his life.  

But I agree lets agree to disagree.


----------



## kirkcaldy

LaMissy said:


> Common look at players like Ronaldo, Ronaldinho, Zindane. All fantastic players but do they have the same brand or stardom as David Beckham???  They all make huge amounts of money from sponsers etc.... but its nothing compared to the Beckhams fame, they are a brand. I am thinking only people who follow the football knew about Beckham before he met Victoria. I for one never knew who he was.  Then he started dating a spice girl and he was headline front news for the rest of his life.
> 
> But I agree lets agree to disagree.


yes they are all fantastic players,who have made serious amounts of money,and everyone knows are brillant players,
,but they have never had the same kind of support as beckham has from our fa and fifa, the money they earn is mega,,but not on same scale, ,moneywise from their own  countrys,or sponcers,or are being grommed for a long term position if they want it ,they are all well reguarded,but what is zindane doing now,its more politcs,pele still gets standing ovations,because of his skills& hes a people person,well liked,,beckham is well liked all over the world,&considered a people person,he may not be the best speaker,, but he is the chosen one,fifa will go with beck to be a paid spokeman than the other players,he apeals more,not just because hes with victoria,they like who he is,its very simple,there all fantastic players, ,he's been pushed to being who he's become from a young age,and has had more support from our FA and his clulbs over the years than the other players,you will allways rember great players,but who over the last 40 years,is stil in football getting earning good wages,and not just a memory from yesayear,very few,because they dont have the all round skill needed ,hes been groomed to be one of the faces your rember in football,im not a football fan,and if i didnt get bored non stop listening to what is going on in the football world every sunday when at home,i wouldnt speak,but as i know someone who works for   FA ,and has done for  so for many years,victoria present doesnt fill a ground,or get david some of the offers he has got,women arent going to buy a football shirt or boots or jeans because of victoria,yes you get the posh &becks media frenzy, but when you get down to it,its davids talent,she couldnt sing,and is like a muse,i say milk it while you can,but as one person put it,she sells a few jeans and hangs out with  hollywood &designers,but its her husband that has the talent,shes just a clothes horse,trying to become audrey hepburn,with a finger nail of talent,i say if you can sell magerzines,and get paid money for doing not much ,then go  for it victoria,we will agree to disagree,but then thats what makes a debate,forum intresting


----------



## nataliam1976

This is officially the longest sentence I have seen in my life


----------



## kirkcaldy

i guess we should have gone to speakers corner in hyde park


----------



## nataliam1976

LOL no thanks, not necessarily a record I need to be broken


----------



## heffalump221

David Beckham has a body do die for but when he opens his mouth, well oh dear. I would like to get into his pants though and to have their money so that i can spend it on designer bags lol. 

Its all about the brand Beckham, _I dont think that they would be this big without each other, I thiink that David is much more popular and gets the most advertising. If Victoria were to have married anyother footballer it would not be the same. _


----------



## LaMissy

OMG Kirk I just quickly glanced at your post and its sunday afternoon I cant do too much reading just want to relax 

I will leave it at that


----------



## LaMissy

OK Ladies I finally got my coffer will post photos soon. I know I cheated but I just cant help myself


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Ooooo congrats LM! Which color did you get? Please post pics soon!


----------



## LaMissy

Thank you FD

I got the dark burgundy and a red one  will post photos soon.


----------



## Elsie87

^^ Ooh, pretty! Can't wait for the pics!

Congrats, honey!


----------



## LaMissy

Thank you Elsie will do soo pretty soon.


----------



## nataliam1976

woohoo i have a sneaky feeling I will love the burgundy!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Ooooh burgundy! Can't wait to see ....


----------



## LaMissy

yes it more like black though, you can just about see the hint of burgundy.  When I get some time and so me good light will take photos for you lovely ladies.


----------



## joviscot

heffalump221 said:


> David Beckham has a body do die for but when he opens his mouth, well oh dear. I would like to get into his pants though and to have their money so that


 
He was in Scotland last week with his team and was interviewed - I was starting to cringe, but he must have been taking lessons or something, cos he spoke well !!


----------



## AudreyII

LaMissy, keeping an eye out for your pics, love the Coffer and in Burgundy, my favourite colour 

So I guess I have to contribute my feelings towards Posh & Becks 
I think Posh gets a hard time and Beckham is overrated - he has one move !(2 if you include sneaky kicks whilst wailing on the ground after someone pushed him over with a feather) And I am alone in finding David Beckham one of least fanciable people, even with his mouth shut...


----------



## LaMissy

AudreyII said:


> LaMissy, keeping an eye out for your pics, love the Coffer and in Burgundy, my favourite colour


 

Thank you Audrey, I am just so plain lazy to take photos of my bags nowadays but will so soon. ush:



AudreyII said:


> So I guess I have to contribute my feelings towards Posh & Becks
> I think Posh gets a hard time and Beckham is overrated - he has one move !(2 if you include sneaky kicks whilst wailing on the ground after someone pushed him over with a feather) And I am alone in finding David Beckham one of least fanciable people, *even with his mouth shut*...


 
 that made me laugh this morning

I dont really fancy him but I do think he is a good looking lad with a great body.


----------



## nataliam1976

AudreyII said:


> LaMissy, keeping an eye out for your pics, love the Coffer and in Burgundy, my favourite colour
> 
> So I guess I have to contribute my feelings towards Posh & Becks
> I think Posh gets a hard time and *Beckham is overrated* - he has one move !(2 if you include sneaky kicks whilst wailing on the ground after someone pushed him over with a feather) And I am alone in finding David Beckham one of least fanciable people, even with his mouth shut...





so true girl!!!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

AudreyII said:


> So I guess I have to contribute my feelings towards Posh & Becks
> I think Posh gets a hard time and Beckham is overrated - he has one move !(2 if you include sneaky kicks whilst wailing on the ground after someone pushed him over with a feather) And I am alone in finding David Beckham one of least fanciable people, even with his mouth shut...



 That is soooo funny! 

Well I don't have anything to say about the couple. Is is bad?


----------



## AudreyII

I'm here to amuse you


----------



## LaMissy

Audrey love your Dior collection and your Miu Miu


----------



## AudreyII

Thanks Missy, i need to do an update pic of my Diors, got my first pair of Dior Sandals for xmas and boots and a small bag and purse and belt, all black patent cannage style, my OH went crazy in the Dior sale


----------



## kirkcaldy

AudreyII said:


> LaMissy, keeping an eye out for your pics, love the Coffer and in Burgundy, my favourite colour
> 
> So I guess I have to contribute my feelings towards Posh & Becks
> I think Posh gets a hard time and Beckham is overrated - he has one move !(2 if you include sneaky kicks whilst wailing on the ground after someone pushed him over with a feather) And I am alone in finding David Beckham one of least fanciable people, even with his mouth shut...



your black wallet is nice,


----------



## LaMissy

AudreyII said:


> Thanks Missy, i need to do an update pic of my Diors, got my first pair of Dior Sandals for xmas and boots and a small bag and purse and belt, all black patent cannage style, my OH went crazy in the Dior sale


 

OMG you horded the sales and didnt share you goodies with us 

I demand you take some photos as soon as possible


----------



## Fashion Doctor

OMG Audrey I just saw your bag collection and they are fabulous! I second LM on the demand that you post your new Dior goodies here soon!!


----------



## nataliam1976

Aaaaaaaaaudrey ! where are pics !????


----------



## AudreyII

I shouldn't have mentioned it, will try to take pics next week, don't get too excited now


----------



## nataliam1976

AudreyII said:


> I shouldn't have mentioned it, will try to take pics next week, don't get too excited now




lol how can you not mention Dior purchases on a Dior subforum, honey?


----------



## LaMissy

nataliam1976 said:


> lol how can you not mention Dior purchases on a Dior subforum, honey?


 
yes thats just insane


----------



## AudreyII

haha, good point, if I was going to mention it anywhere....
Just remembered I got Dior sunglasses too.


----------



## LaMissy

wow ok so what are everyones plans for Saturday


----------



## AudreyII

My cousin is getting married on Saturday, so will have to spend it with my family, how romantic


----------



## LaMissy

OMG your cousin is getting married on Valentines Day! thats so romantic.


----------



## nataliam1976

LaMissy said:


> wow ok so what are everyones plans for Saturday


 
Im gonna sit at home, eat cheesecake and watch  some funny chick flick, while my SO is at the movies with his kid. My SO doesnt believe in Valentines day


----------



## AudreyII

I've just remembered I got a necklace and matching earrings too, my OH really went crazy, i'm so ungrateful, I know


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Oh good so I haven't missed any of your reveals ladies? Dior forum is getting busy now I can hardly catch up. 

And cheata, quit teasing, time to go for the kill lol!


----------



## LaMissy

nataliam1976 said:


> Im gonna sit at home, eat cheesecake and watch some funny chick flick, while my SO is at the movies with his kid. My SO doesnt believe in Valentines day


 
what... I dont believe in it either, I just use it as an excuse to have a nice meal and date with my OH.


----------



## pegasuscom

Ahem, it is the principle of Valentine's Day (to score more loot from unsuspecting males) that should be cherished and upheld.  To those of you with SO's, DHs, and all the rest of it who are non-believers, tell them you no longer believe in sex.  It is amazing how those few little words open up a veritable deluge of gifts, tributes, bad poetry, etc.


----------



## AudreyII

haha, pegasus, I completely agree. Maybe my OH will have more Dior for me...
I agree with any occasion where I get to unwrap presents


----------



## nataliam1976

LaMissy said:


> what... I dont believe in it either, I just use it as an excuse to have a nice meal and date with my OH.


 
yeah but mine refuses any extra events on that date  since he is not my hubby and I wouldnt accept any other gifts from him apart a birthday one anyway, I dont mind. We can always go for a meal some other day


----------



## eminere

A sugar daddy would be nice methinks...


----------



## LaMissy

nataliam1976 said:


> yeah but mine refuses any extra events on that date  since he is not my hubby and I wouldnt accept any other gifts from him apart a birthday one anyway, I dont mind. We can always go for a meal some other day


  awe.. since hes not you husband yet then more reason to get you a gift and do something special


----------



## LaMissy

AudreyII said:


> haha, pegasus, I completely agree. Maybe my OH will have more Dior for me...
> I* agree with any occasion where I get to unwrap presents*


 
 hear! hear!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

For me VD is another excuse to order more presents for myself too ....to help out my DH KWIM.


----------



## LaMissy

FD what have you ordered so far?


----------



## Fashion Doctor

LaMissy said:


> FD what have you ordered so far?



Haha nothing big but a cutie with Dior logos and embroidered flowers ....

It actually arrived a day early. Wanna see???


----------



## LaMissy

yes please 

please post photos.


----------



## eminere

Fashion Doctor said:


> Haha nothing big but a cutie with Dior logos and embroidered flowers ....
> 
> It actually arrived a day early. Wanna see???


But of course!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Okay guys. Photos coming up in a new thread.


----------



## nataliam1976

LaMissy said:


> awe.. since hes not you husband yet then more reason to get you a gift and do something special



haha no since he isnt my hubby, this is another reason to refuse accepting expensive gifts from him


----------



## LaMissy

awe Nat, theres nothing wrong with receiving expenisive gifts from any man let alone your SO


----------



## nataliam1976

LaMissy said:


> awe Nat, theres nothing wrong with receiving expenisive gifts from any man let alone your SO



oh I know that in general but not when it comes to me LOL 


aaaw look at your avatar ! we need bigger pics!


----------



## LaMissy

Why is that Nat??

ooh yes yes I am going to post a few more photos in the non dior thread


----------



## eminere

Hi guys, I need your opinion please!

I'm considering the Graffiti Tie:












It's from Louis Vuitton's Tribute Graffiti Collection&#8207;. It's the only item from the collection that I (realistically) want, and despite being a limited edition item the tie is priced the same as LV's other ties, £105/US$195.

However, when I went to try on the tie today, I discovered that it's actually really skinny! Skinny, not slim. A la Dior Homme and Topman. Not actually being a Dior Homme model myself, I dunno if I can pull it off. I do have many slim ties but only three skinny ones that I don't wear very often (though one of which is a black DH that I wear for work). So I'm not sure if I should get this for the collector's value or not... ush: I do really like it though, and imagine it would add an awesome pop of colour to, say, an outfit comprised of shades of grey and black.

What are you thoughts?


----------



## LaMissy

eminere;9781214 said:
			
		

> Hi guys, I need your opinion please!
> 
> I'm considering the Graffiti Tie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's from Louis Vuitton's Tribute Graffiti Collection&#8207;. It's the only item from the collection that I (realistically) want, and despite being a limited edition item the tie is priced the same as LV's other ties, £105/US$195.
> 
> However, when I went to try on the tie today, I discovered that it's actually really skinny! Skinny, not slim. A la Dior Homme and Topman. Not actually being a Dior Homme model myself, I dunno if I can pull it off. I do have many slim ties but only three skinny ones that I don't wear very often (though one of which is a black DH that I wear for work). So I'm not sure if I should get this for the collector's value or not... ush: I do really like it though, and imagine it would add an awesome pop of colour to, say, an outfit comprised of shades of grey and black.
> 
> What are you thoughts?


 
I am not really an LV fan but I really feeling this tie, I think it looks really classy and the gold lettering stands out and makes a statement.

But  Emi if your not into the skinny and you know you wont wear it then I go for something else.

Its like me and my Dior scarf, really love it but I hardly wear it and now its sitting in my drawer all lonely.


----------



## eminere

LaMissy said:


> I am not really an LV fan but I really feeling this tie, I think it looks really classy and the gold lettering stands out and makes a statement.
> 
> But  Emi if your not into the skinny and you know you wont wear it then I go for something else.
> 
> Its like me and my Dior scarf, really love it but I hardly wear it and now its sitting in my drawer all lonely.


Hahaha LM it's actually green lettering! ush: One of three colours used for the Graffiti collection.

I know what you mean about getting the most mileage out of a purchase. It's just that the design of the tie really struck me and I even have the perfect outfit planned for it already in my mind :shame:

What do you think about the Bandanas Set?






You can knot them round the neck or even use them as pocket squares! BUT silly LV only sells them in a set of three; I just want ONE! And eBaying is such a fuss...


----------



## LaMissy

Really my eyes are getting worse, I thought it looked like gold metallic lettering.

Well if you already have an outfit ready then what the heck go for it.. ooh please post photo's of the outfit, we need to have a drool.

Anyway I like the bandana's aswell, maybe you can keep the one you like and sell the others on ebay


----------



## hbomb3323

My wife lost the shoulder strap to her black leather lady dior tote bag. Where is the best place to find a replacement? 

Thank you!


----------



## LaMissy

have you tried calling the boutiques?


----------



## Fashion Doctor

eminere;9781214 said:
			
		

> Hi guys, I need your opinion please!
> 
> I'm considering the Graffiti Tie:



That's quite a stunning collection piece Emi! I like it better than the bandanas. I think for the bright color it's better skinny than thick. And I agree with you on dressing down the outfit with grey and black. But with the right proportion it may also work with a little orange or dark purple. 

Here is a picture I found on the net for reference but would love to see your outfit that you've planed out.


----------



## eminere

LaMissy said:


> Anyway I like the bandana's aswell, maybe you can keep the one you like and sell the others on ebay


Yeh that's what I was thinking but eBay can be such a pain and I'm lazy... 

Gosh don't know what to do! ush:


----------



## eminere

Fashion Doctor said:


> That's quite a stunning collection piece Emi! I like it better than the bandanas. I think for the bright color it's better skinny than thick. And I agree with you on dressing down the outfit with grey and black. But with the right proportion it may also work with a little orange or dark purple.
> 
> Here is a picture I found on the net for reference but would love to see your outfit that you've planed out.


Thanks for the pic.  Yeh something like that, or maybe even a white shirt.

My outfit to come later!


----------



## Elsie87

Ok, boys and girls: I passed my exams!!!! 

I just received a letter today which stated that I passed everything! I'm in my final year of journalism and these were my last exams; now it's only internship left. 

I'm so happy!


----------



## LaMissy

Congrats Elsie we should have a little mini party here. bring our bags too lol


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Elsie87 said:


> Ok, boys and girls: I passed my exams!!!!
> 
> I just received a letter today which stated that I passed everything! I'm in my final year of journalism and these were my last exams; now it's only internship left.
> 
> I'm so happy!



Congrats Elsie that's real good news!!! Oooooo Journalism  .....maybe you'd write something about our crazy crew at the forum?


----------



## Fashion Doctor

eminere;9794569 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the pic.  Yeh something like that, or maybe even a white shirt.
> 
> *My outfit to come later*!


----------



## nataliam1976

Elsie87 said:


> Ok, boys and girls: I passed my exams!!!!
> 
> I just received a letter today which stated that I passed everything! I'm in my final year of journalism and these were my last exams; now it's only internship left.
> 
> I'm so happy!


 

this is great news ! maybe we should all get those drinks with magic mushrooms thay joeyjimmy had and celebrate


----------



## eminere

Congratulations Elsie87


----------



## Elsie87

^^ Thank you all! Ow yes, a party sure sounds good! 



Fashion Doctor said:


> Congrats Elsie that's real good news!!! Oooooo Journalism  .....maybe you'd write something about our crazy crew at the forum?


 
Not a bad idea...


----------



## pegasuscom

Congratulations Elsie  !


----------



## Elsie87

^^ Thank you, honey!


----------



## pegasuscom

eminere;9781214 said:
			
		

> Hi guys, I need your opinion please!
> 
> I'm considering the Graffiti Tie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's from Louis Vuitton's Tribute Graffiti Collection&#8207;. It's the only item from the collection that I (realistically) want, and despite being a limited edition item the tie is priced the same as LV's other ties, £105/US$195.
> 
> However, when I went to try on the tie today, I discovered that it's actually really skinny! Skinny, not slim. A la Dior Homme and Topman. Not actually being a Dior Homme model myself, I dunno if I can pull it off. I do have many slim ties but only three skinny ones that I don't wear very often (though one of which is a black DH that I wear for work). So I'm not sure if I should get this for the collector's value or not... ush: I do really like it though, and imagine it would add an awesome pop of colour to, say, an outfit comprised of shades of grey and black.
> 
> What are you thoughts?


 
Looking at your fabulous collection on the other thread, I vote for the tie even if it is skinny!


----------



## Elsie87

^^Argh, how did I miss this? 

This tie is fab!!! Very funky! 

Go for it. I'm sure you will look great!!!


----------



## LaMissy

Shall we pour ourselves a glass of wine


----------



## eminere

pegasuscom said:


> Looking at your fabulous collection on the other thread, I vote for the tie even if it is skinny!


Aww thank you, P!


----------



## eminere

Elsie87 said:


> ^^Argh, how did I miss this?
> 
> This tie is fab!!! Very funky!
> 
> Go for it. I'm sure you will look great!!!


Hahaha I'm still in two minds about it, but I think it's only a matter of time before my will breaks down and I get it


----------



## Fashion Doctor

LaMissy said:


> Shall we pour ourselves a glass of wine



Better hurry LM there won't be any left ....:tispy:


----------



## pegasuscom

BUMP - Massive consumption of wine on a Ladies Night Out (on a Monday night no less) precludes me from typing anything more meaningful than a BUMP.  Aspirin?


----------



## nataliam1976

Aspirin on the way ! Tomato juice and masseur as well


----------



## pegasuscom

nataliam1976 said:


> Aspirin on the way ! Tomato juice and masseur as well



Bless You!  Don't mix the reds with the whites, don't mix the reds with the whites...


----------



## nataliam1976

pegasuscom said:


> Bless You! Don't mix the reds with the whites, don't mix the reds with the whites...


 

Seems like its so easy to remember, right ? yet somehow it never stucks in the head when needed LOL


----------



## Elsie87

Hey darlings!

I'm leaving for Luxembourg tomorrow (will be there from Friday till Sunday) and I'm going to have serious _tPF withdrawal symptoms_...  (I love this emoticon, haha!) But maybe I can take some 'Dior in action' shots, since I'm bringing along my blue Gaucho... 

See you guys on Sunday!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

And I'm going to have _Elsie withdrawal symptoms_... 

Have a nice trip hun, and come back with tons of Dior action pics!!


----------



## pegasuscom

Elsie - you and bluey have a grand time!


----------



## Elsie87

^^ Thank you both! 

I'm having a quick peek on tPF before I go...


----------



## nataliam1976

Elsie I hope you are going to have a great time sweetie!


----------



## eminere

OMG I found the 6.5cm heel boots on eBay!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/NWT-780-DIOR...ryZ63850QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Butbutbut it's one size too big and the price!


----------



## mariabdc

Fashion Doctor said:


> And I'm going to have _Elsie withdrawal symptoms_...
> 
> Have a nice trip hun, and come back with tons of Dior action pics!!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

^^Hehe my Elsie withdrawal symptoms are growing strong... so more Dior outfits coming up....


----------



## Fashion Doctor

eminere;9966494 said:
			
		

> OMG I found the 6.5cm heel boots on eBay!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/NWT-780-DIOR...ryZ63850QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Butbutbut it's one size too big and the price!



Awww what a torture! I can feel your pain... hopefully there will be more popping up.


----------



## eminere

Fashion Doctor said:


> Awww what a torture! I can feel your pain... hopefully there will be more popping up.


Hmm the listing's been removed by eBay...


----------



## Fashion Doctor

eminere;9975842 said:
			
		

> Hmm the listing's been removed by eBay...



Awww that's too bad. I hope you could find those heels someday so that we could see your modeling pics.


----------



## eminere

Alright... After a nearly two-month long hiatus, I'm finally back in Sydney! 

Sooo many shopping purchases to catalogue it's not funny ush:


----------



## Fashion Doctor

I can hardly tell that you've moved emi... seems you've been with us at tpf all this time.  How is it back to work at Dior? Are you able to get the grey christal?


----------



## eminere

Fashion Doctor said:


> I can hardly tell that you've moved emi... seems you've been with us at tpf all this time.  How is it back to work at Dior? Are you able to get the grey christal?


I resume work on Tuesday, and we have some major things happening too, so it's gonna be quite exciting for a bit.  Will update you guys on the watch as I hear more about it


----------



## pegasuscom

Hi Dior Mafia!  I am baaacccckkkkkk and I think I owe you a pic of my mystery purchase - well not a mystery to everyone...  Have to catch up on some reading, a lot of reading it would seem, and check out the outfits du jour from Miss Elsie!  Glad you are back Emi!  FD, another pool party?  Nat - have you scored anymore CLs?  And what has LaMissy been up to?  Scored a pair of Prada Degrades with jewel buckle last week, but I don't think they are tall enough for Nat!


----------



## Elsie87

^^ Welcome back, honey!!! 

Looking forward to the pics of your new purchase!


----------



## eminere

Welcome back P. Looking forward to the reveal...


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Welcome back P! (Hey I like "P" ) Waiting for your reveals!


----------



## nataliam1976

pegasuscom said:


> Hi Dior Mafia!  I am baaacccckkkkkk and I think I owe you a pic of my mystery purchase - well not a mystery to everyone...  Have to catch up on some reading, a lot of reading it would seem, and check out the outfits du jour from Miss Elsie!  Glad you are back Emi!  FD, another pool party?  Nat - have you scored anymore CLs?  And what has LaMissy been up to?  Scored a pair of Prada Degrades with jewel buckle last week, but I don't think they are tall enough for Nat!




Oh girl I need to see those Pradas nonetheless ! Stop slacking and show us PICS !!!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Hey Elsie, love your new avatar! That look draws me in.


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Oooooo emi... my eyes... my heart... help...! That full pic looks good too!


----------



## eminere

Fashion Doctor said:


> Oooooo emi... my eyes... my heart... help...! That full pic looks good too!


Hehehehe me likey too...


----------



## Elsie87

Fashion Doctor said:


> Hey Elsie, love your new avatar! That look draws me in.


----------



## Elsie87

Fashion Doctor said:


> Oooooo emi... my eyes... my heart... help...! That full pic looks good too!


 
Ow yeah!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

E and E, I can stare at your avatars all day... :kiss:


----------



## Elsie87




----------



## Fashion Doctor

<<Okay, trying a new avatar for the day hehe. You guys like it??


----------



## hinotori

I just uploaded a new avatar as well! Guess who it is on the pic? Yup that's me hehe... Photographed by my best friend Vicky


----------



## Necromancer

I'm liking your new user images.* Hintori*, that's a very nice pic of you. I change my pic everyday I'm on tPF...just because.


----------



## eminere

Wow Wendy your pic looks like it could be on the cover of an album


----------



## Necromancer

^^I know, doesn't it? It's a great pic.


----------



## hinotori

Thanks Emi! Yours looking good  Btw I was having a photoshoot that day


----------



## eminere

hinotori said:


> Thanks Emi! Yours looking good  Btw I was having a photoshoot that day


Very glamourous!


----------



## Elsie87

Wow, nice new avatars everyone!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

^^You guys got me started on the new 'tar thing haha. Emi I love your re-run too! That's one of my favorites.


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Hey has anyone noticed the new smillie arrangement? This one is so cool:


----------



## eminere

Fashion Doctor said:


> ^^You guys got me started on the new 'tar thing haha. Emi I love your re-run too! That's one of my favorites.


Me too - he's just so incredibly intense...


----------



## Elsie87

Fashion Doctor said:


> Hey has anyone noticed the new smillie arrangement? *This one is so cool:*


 
Haha, this is so cute!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Elsie87 said:


> Haha, this is so cute!



Symbol of the magic girl power, I think, hihi. 

Oooo and I have to use this one with you! ...


----------



## Elsie87

^^ 

Adorable!

This one's great too! -> :girlwhack::girlwhack::girlwhack:


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Elsie87 said:


> ^^
> 
> Adorable!
> 
> This one's great too! -> :girlwhack::girlwhack::girlwhack:



Hahaha you read my mind again... that's me when I _juggle_ to decide which Dior bag to buy...


----------



## Necromancer

^^ Haha, now you've mentioned it, that's me too.


----------



## pegasuscom

So what is everyone up to this evening?  Anything exciting, decadent, or shopping related???


----------



## Elsie87

I got quite a boring day planned today:

-go to college and distribute the local newspaper we made for our internship around the neighborhood (ugh, I hate this! ). But it isn't raining for a change! Woohoo!

-Search the net for news to put in the newspaper or on the website

-Plan my articles

-Excercise a bit

-watch Star Trek

As you can see, nothing exciting... ush:

But Friday it's my BFF birthday, and we're going to do a _'kroegentocht'_ (=going from one bar to another ), so that will be fun and exciting I think! 


How about you?


----------



## Necromancer

Well, *Elsie*, at least you're planning on watching Star Trek, which is a lot more fun than what I've been doing today. I love me some ST. *sigh* BTW, which ST are you going to watch?


----------



## eminere

Just got back from watching _Watchmen_. God was that movie long. And _explicit_.


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Haha Elsie, why don't I see "surfing and posting on tpf" anywhere on your list? I guess it must be the default setting in between your activities? :ninja:

I'd love to see your article some day... must be as fabulous and colorful as you are! 

What do you do for excercise? DH and I just bought our new bikes and we started cycling hihi. 

kroegentocht - ohhhh sounds fun!

Okay here is my list for today, with the tpf default setting of course 

- Cereal and Coffee
- Work
- Cycling
- Eat
- Watch Seinfeld
- Sleep
- Surfing on tpf in my dreams


----------



## Elsie87

Necromancer said:


> Well, *Elsie*, at least you're planning on watching Star Trek, which is a lot more fun than what I've been doing today. I love me some ST. *sigh* BTW, which ST are you going to watch?


 
Enterprise, Season 3 (my favourite! )

I just finished watching Voyager, Season 4 so I'm switching to ENT again...


----------



## Elsie87

Fashion Doctor said:


> Haha Elsie, why don't I see "surfing and posting on tpf" anywhere on your list? I guess it must be the default setting in between your activities?
> 
> I'd love to see your article some day... must be as fabulous and colorful as you are!
> 
> What do you do for excercise? DH and I just bought our new bikes and we started cycling hihi.
> 
> kroegentocht - ohhhh sounds fun!
> 
> Okay here is my list for today, with the tpf default setting of course
> 
> - Cereal and Coffee
> - Work
> - Cycling
> - Eat
> - Watch Seinfeld
> - Sleep
> - Surfing on tpf in my dreams


 
For excercise, I run on the elliptical trainer (and I watch Star Trek while doing that! ) and I also work on my abs with the ab trainer or whatever it's called. 

Yeah, you're right about tPF! That goes along with drinking, eating and sleeping, haha! 

My day was a little bit more interesting than originally planned; I passed the shops on my way home from college and found a lovely, cheap H&M maxi dress (that goes well with the patent Gaucho, must make a new outfit soon!) and some turquoise bracelets. 

Hahaha, _kroegentocht_! Your first Dutch word is one of the best there is!  

I'll make a toast to you guys when I'm out Friday, okay? 

I'm so tired now... Not gonna do much now: tPF, eat, watch NCIS & The Mentalist on tv, sleep,...


----------



## Elsie87

eminere;10230977 said:
			
		

> Just got back from watching _Watchmen_. God was that movie long. And _explicit_.


 
My next movie will be 'Confessions of a shopaholic'. Gonna see with my mum next week or so. 

Has anyone here seen it? Is it good? Is Dior well represented?


----------



## hinotori

hehe I understand dutch as well Elsie 

anyway I will watch the Shopaholic movie this coming tuesday....
I heard the book is better! Not sure if Dior is in the movie, will keep an eye on it!


----------



## pegasuscom

Well, it sounds like everyone is having fun while I have been working on my business and doing taxes!  Oh to be a trophy wife again! LOL

RoboElsie - I LOVE to "kroegentocht" - I just never knew the name for what I was doing!

Emi - Was watchmen explicit violence or sex?

Hinotori - Your pic is gorgeous!

FD - Any new shopping buys lately?  Please cycle safely; a cycler was run over and killed on the highway right by my house.  It has sparked a heated debate over cycling on roadways, bike vs. car, legal liability and all the rest of it.


----------



## eminere

Elsie87 said:


> My next movie will be 'Confessions of a shopaholic'. Gonna see with my mum next week or so.
> 
> Has anyone here seen it? Is it good? Is Dior well represented?


Loved _Confessions_!  Much more than _He's Just Not That Into You_ anyways. Didn't manage to spot any Dior though.


----------



## eminere

pegasuscom said:


> Emi - Was watchmen explicit violence or sex?


Very violent, frontal nudity of both sexes, and a rather humourous (but still quite naked) sex scene.


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Elsie87 said:


> For excercise, I run on the elliptical trainer (and I watch Star Trek while doing that! ) and I also work on my abs with the ab trainer or whatever it's called.
> 
> Yeah, you're right about tPF! That goes along with drinking, eating and sleeping, haha!
> 
> My day was a little bit more interesting than originally planned; I passed the shops on my way home from college and found a lovely, cheap H&M maxi dress (that goes well with the patent Gaucho, must make a new outfit soon!) and some turquoise bracelets.
> 
> Hahaha, _kroegentocht_! Your first Dutch word is one of the best there is!
> 
> I'll make a toast to you guys when I'm out Friday, okay?
> 
> I'm so tired now... Not gonna do much now: tPF, eat, watch NCIS & The Mentalist on tv, sleep,...



Oooooo new ab and new dress! Way to go girl! Can't wait to see some of your new outfits! 

Thanks for the first Dutch lesson ....it'll take me a while to learn how to say it hehe.

Have fun kroegentochting (is that right?) and cheers to you!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

pegasuscom said:


> Well, it sounds like everyone is having fun while I have been working on my business and doing taxes!  Oh to be a trophy wife again! LOL
> 
> RoboElsie - I LOVE to "kroegentocht" - I just never knew the name for what I was doing!
> 
> Emi - Was watchmen explicit violence or sex?
> 
> Hinotori - Your pic is gorgeous!
> 
> *FD - Any new shopping buys lately?  Please cycle safely; a cycler was run over and killed on the highway right by my house.  It has sparked a heated debate over cycling on roadways, bike vs. car, legal liability and all the rest of it.*



Oh pega, I'd be like this  doing taxes. 

I just bought more cycling gear and the little golden Trek bike dressed up nicely.  Thank you for your concern, P! We are just cycling around our neighborhood for now and hopefully will get on a bike trail soon.


----------



## Fashion Doctor

eminere;10238808 said:
			
		

> Loved _Confessions_!  Much more than _He's Just Not That Into You_ anyways. *Didn't manage to spot any Dior though.*



That one of the reasons I love Dior.


----------



## Elsie87

eminere;10238808 said:
			
		

> Loved _Confessions_!  Much more than _He's Just Not That Into You_ anyways. *Didn't manage to spot any Dior though.*


 
Aww that's too bad! Ah well, as long as it's good!


----------



## Elsie87

Fashion Doctor said:


> Oooooo new ab and new dress! Way to go girl! Can't wait to see some of your new outfits!
> 
> Thanks for the first Dutch lesson ....it'll take me a while to learn how to say it hehe.
> 
> *Have fun kroegentochting (is that right?) and cheers to you!*


 
Hahaha, that's a very nice anglification! 

The word itself is pronounced like this: the 'oe' from 'kroegen' is the same as the 'oo' from 'book', and 't_och_t' sounds the same as 'L_och_ Ness' (sorry couldn't find a better English word to explain it...) Hope that makes sense, lol! 

Cheers!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Elsie87 said:


> Hahaha, that's a very nice anglification!
> 
> The word itself is pronounced like this: the 'oe' from 'kroegen' is the same as the 'oo' from 'book', and 't_och_t' sounds the same as 'L_och_ Ness' (sorry couldn't find a better English word to explain it...) Hope that makes sense, lol!
> 
> Cheers!



oe.... oo.... o  ... oooo cool!  Thank you, Elsie, that helps!


----------



## eminere

Has anyone else heard from their SA or store about any updates to the impending increase on watch prices?


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Emi, is that your new watch?


----------



## eminere

Fashion Doctor said:


> Emi, is that your new watch?


Haha it'll be the same model as averagejoe's - and hopefully in my hot little hands within one to two weeks.


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Woohoo!!! Congrats Emi! I'm so happy for you. Please post tons of pics when it arrives!


----------



## eminere

Here's a modelling pic taken with my phone showing two of my recently-acquired goodies:







And Nat, if you're reading this, apologies that I haven't taken pictures of my Tiffany scarf knotted/worn yet. It's been so hot here in Sydney that I haven't had an occasion to wear it out yet!


----------



## Elsie87

^^ Stunning!


----------



## eminere

Fashion Doctor said:


> Woohoo!!! Congrats Emi! I'm so happy for you. Please post tons of pics when it arrives!


Ooops just realised it may seem as if I had ignored your reply - which wasn't my intention! Thank you for your nice wishes. Will certainly post pictures once I get it.


----------



## eminere

Elsie87 said:


> ^^ Stunning!


Thanks!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

eminere;10262210 said:
			
		

> Ooops just realised it may seem as if I had ignored your reply - which wasn't my intention! Thank you for your nice wishes. Will certainly post pictures once I get it.



No worries, emi. I went to work after my last post and didn't see your pic until now. 

Your Rolex is just simply stunning!


----------



## pegasuscom

*Emi* - Not only are those gorgeous selections, they look great on you!  Are you the most stylish man in Oz?


----------



## eminere

Fashion Doctor said:


> No worries, emi. I went to work after my last post and didn't see your pic until now.
> 
> Your Rolex is just simply stunning!


Hehe thanks - I was trying to sneak photos without anyone at the bus stop noticing why some dude was taking pictures of his wrist and hand...


----------



## eminere

pegasuscom said:


> *Emi* - Not only are those gorgeous selections, they look great on you!  Are you the most stylish man in Oz?


Hahaha hardly! Thanks bub


----------



## Fashion Doctor

eminere;10269048 said:
			
		

> Hehe thanks - I was trying to sneak photos without anyone at the bus stop noticing why some dude was taking pictures of his wrist and hand...



 hahaha I would be thrilled to see a dude taking pics of his wrist at the bus stop. I would have to go up to him and say: "Excuse me... but we have to talk... do you by chance work at Dior?"


----------



## nataliam1976

Fashion Doctor said:


> <<Okay, trying a new avatar for the day hehe. You guys like it??




who is in your tar? she looks a bit like Julia Dreyfuss from Seinfeld


----------



## nataliam1976

Elsie87 said:


> My next movie will be 'Confessions of a shopaholic'. Gonna see with my mum next week or so.
> 
> Has anyone here seen it? Is it good? Is Dior well represented?




she is wearing dior python heels on the poster ! at least the one we have in Denmark


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;10238828 said:
			
		

> Very violent, frontal nudity of both sexes, and a rather humourous (but still quite naked) sex scene.




hmm putting it on my must see list !


----------



## Fashion Doctor

nataliam1976 said:


> who is in your tar? she looks a bit like Julia Dreyfuss from Seinfeld



It is she.... Julia Dreyfus! Here is another pic of her - I just looove her laughs.


----------



## Fashion Doctor

nataliam1976 said:


> hmm putting it on my must see list !



hmmmm you sure you wanna watch this one?


----------



## eminere

Fashion Doctor said:


> hmmmm you sure you wanna watch this one?



There were sooo many penis shots the audience started laughing after a few such scenes. 

By the way, in one scene it's so realistic that it MOVES as he's walking.


----------



## eminere

Fashion Doctor said:


> hahaha I would be thrilled to see a dude taking pics of his wrist at the bus stop. I would have to go up to him and say: "Excuse me... but we have to talk... do you by chance work at Dior?"


Maybe if I was wearing my Dior Christal...


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> she is wearing dior python heels on the poster ! at least the one we have in Denmark


Ooohhhh are those really by Dior? How can you tell?

Fab shoes nonetheless.


----------



## nataliam1976

Fashion Doctor said:


> It is she.... Julia Dreyfus! Here is another pic of her - I just looove her laughs.



I absolutely love her ! I have all Seinfeld seasons on dvd!

I love Will and Grace, too and Meghan and Debra are fantastic


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> I absolutely love her ! I have all Seinfeld seasons on dvd!
> 
> I love Will and Grace, too and Meghan and Debra are fantastic


I  _Will & Grace_! Cried quite a bit when I got to the end...


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;10275856 said:
			
		

> Ooohhhh are those really by Dior? How can you tell?
> 
> Fab shoes nonetheless.











they look very much like those to me!


----------



## nataliam1976

Fashion Doctor said:


> hmmmm you sure you wanna watch this one?



YES !!!!


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere&#8482;;10275909 said:
			
		

> I  _Will & Grace_! Cried quite a bit when I got to the end...




Me too!!!! I didnt like the ending, among other stuff i wanted Jack to finally succeed and be a fabulous obnoxious star!


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> they look very much like those to me!


Python print shoes are quite common, but it'd sure be cool if Isla was indeed wearing a pair of Diors!


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> Me too!!!! I didnt like the ending, among other stuff i wanted Jack to finally succeed and be a fabulous obnoxious star!


I did cry at Jack and Karen's "Unforgettable" duet though - that was heart-rending 

And I thought it really... appropriate that Karen was the only character that looked exactly the same in the future, when everyone else has obviously aged lol.


----------



## eminere

OK random fun fact:

The Dior Christal Tourbillon costs AU$575,000 while the Dior Christal Amethyst is $182,000. That's some cool bling.


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;10275972 said:
			
		

> Python print shoes are quite common, but it'd sure be cool if Isla was indeed wearing a pair of Diors!




aaargh work with me here bub, you know how the sole in those heels doesnt touch the ground at the front of the shoe? it must be the same pair


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> aaargh work with me here bub, you know how the sole in those heels doesnt touch the ground at the front of the shoe? it must be the same pair


Hahahah you're funny bub


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;10275991 said:
			
		

> I did cry at Jack and Karen's "Unforgettable" duet though - that was heart-rending
> 
> And I thought it really... appropriate that Karen was the only character that looked exactly the same in the future, when everyone else has obviously aged lol.





LOL I know, the woman is undestructible, it couldnt be any other way I know some find her character offensive, but I am not ashamed to say but certain people just deserve the treatment she was serving them.


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> LOL I know, the woman is undestructible, it couldnt be any other way I know some find her character offensive, but I am not ashamed to say but certain people just deserve the treatment she was serving them.


I _loved_ the character of Karen - she was a shining beacon of darkness!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

I think you are right, nat, they are Dior heels... or at least I want to believe they are hihi. Now I want to watch this movie!


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;10260360 said:
			
		

> Here's a modelling pic taken with my phone showing two of my recently-acquired goodies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Nat, if you're reading this, apologies that I haven't taken pictures of my Tiffany scarf knotted/worn yet. It's been so hot here in Sydney that I haven't had an occasion to wear it out yet!



honey, whats this, whats going on, whats happening?


Im sorry emi, I am too charmed by dior crystal to appreciate this one...I hope you will get Dior too, I love it more  And I will wait patiently for the right weather to come to see how you rock your scarf...Im drooling just thinking about it


----------



## Fashion Doctor

eminere;10275847 said:
			
		

> There were sooo many penis shots the audience started laughing after a few such scenes.
> 
> By the way, in one scene it's so realistic that it MOVES as he's walking.



Ooooo and add this one to the list...


----------



## nataliam1976

Fashion Doctor said:


> I think you are right, nat, they are Dior heels... or at least I want to believe they are hihi. Now I want to watch this movie!




Thank you, now thats what I call the right attitude LOL

gee I wish we could go together !


----------



## Fashion Doctor

nataliam1976 said:


> honey, whats this, whats going on, whats happening?
> 
> 
> Im sorry emi, I am too charmed by dior crystal to appreciate this one...I hope you will get Dior too, I love it more  And I will wait patiently for the right weather to come to see how you rock your scarf...Im drooling just thinking about it



He's got the Dior crystal Nat!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

nataliam1976 said:


> Thank you, now thats what I call the right attitude LOL
> 
> *gee I wish we could go together !*



Me too!! That would be so much fun!!


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> honey, whats this, whats going on, whats happening?
> 
> 
> Im sorry emi, I am too charmed by dior crystal to appreciate this one...I hope you will get Dior too, I love it more  And I will wait patiently for the right weather to come to see how you rock your scarf...Im drooling just thinking about it


Hahahaha "Anastasia Beaverhausen; Anastasia as in Russian royalty, Beaverhausen as in... where the beaver live."

If all goes well and the stars and planets above are in cosmic alignment, I shall be the proud owner of a Dior Christal hopefully within two weeks!


----------



## nataliam1976

Fashion Doctor said:


> He's got the Dior crystal Nat!



*
OMG!!!!!*


where, where are the pics how did I miss it???????????


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;10276128 said:
			
		

> Hahahaha "Anastasia Beaverhausen; Anastasia as in Russian royalty, Beaverhausen as in... where the beaver live."
> 
> If all goes well and the stars and planets above are in cosmic alignment, I shall be the proud owner of a Dior Christal hopefully within two weeks!





ooh bless my panicking heart I thought I missed it !


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> *
> OMG!!!!!*
> 
> 
> where, where are the pics how did I miss it???????????


Haha it's not here yet, but my order has been processed. I let it slip earlier in this thread: Link to post


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;10276152 said:
			
		

> Haha it's not here yet, but my order has been processed. I let it slip earlier in this thread: Link to post




ooh this is great news! cant wait to see it


I wanted this cute Tag Heuer but I dream about Dior Chrystal now if I could find it anywhere, the male one...how big is it? maybe I could pull it off!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

nataliam1976 said:


> ooh bless my panicking heart I thought I missed it !



oooops, sorry nat, didn't mean to give you a attack. I thought you knew that you could not possibly miss it from emi as he gives us plenty of teasers before the show...


----------



## nataliam1976

OK lovelies, I need to share my joy... guess where Nat is going on the 8th May for a long weekend?


----------



## nataliam1976

Fashion Doctor said:


> oooops, sorry nat, didn't mean to give you a attack. I thought you knew that you could not possibly miss it from emi as he gives us plenty of teasers before the show...



hihi no worries I just didnt go through all the threads yet and i thought maybe I didnt read something properly...I hope he gets it real soon !


----------



## Fashion Doctor

nataliam1976 said:


> OK lovelies, I need to share my joy... guess where Nat is going on the 8th May for a long weekend?



Where? The Carribean?


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> ooh this is great news! cant wait to see it
> 
> 
> I wanted this cute Tag Heuer but I dream about Dior Chrystal now if I could find it anywhere, the male one...how big is it? maybe I could pull it off!


The Christal comes in three sizes - 28mm, 33mm and 38mm. A woman could absolutely wear the 38mm, in fact Galliano designed the Christal watch to be a glamorous rock chick accessory. 

As for availability, I imagine all the major Dior boutiques as well as large watch and jewellery stores would stock the watches.


----------



## eminere

Fashion Doctor said:


> oooops, sorry nat, didn't mean to give you a attack. I thought you knew that you could not possibly miss it from emi as *he gives us plenty of teasers before the show*...


That I shall endeavour to do...


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> OK lovelies, I need to share my joy... guess where Nat is going on the 8th May for a long weekend?


Somewhere where there's a Dior boutique? Or where you're gonna see Dr Manhattan's skyscraper?


----------



## nataliam1976

anyone recognize the entrance ?


----------



## nataliam1976

one more hint!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

^


----------



## eminere

Ooohhh the mothership???


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;10276426 said:
			
		

> Ooohhh the mothership???




yeah, baby, yeah !


----------



## Fashion Doctor

I'm already counting the days when you'll be back nat...


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> yeah, baby, yeah !


Please buy a Christal and a croc Lady Dior kthxlol.


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Oh Nat, now I really wish we could go together!


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;10276454 said:
			
		

> Please buy a Christal and a croc Lady Dior kthxlol.




LOLOL All I can afford these days is maybe a lady dior charm  I just counted and I spent a Christal watch on the vet bills for my kitty kat 

Im bringing shoes or a wallet or something nice Dior home anyway though!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

eminere&#8482;;10276242 said:
			
		

> That I shall endeavour to do...



Ohhh please do! Loooove all your teases lol.


----------



## Black_Swarmer

nataliam1976 said:


> LOLOL All I can afford these days is maybe a lady dior charm  I just counted and I spent a Christal watch on the vet bills for my kitty kat
> 
> Im bringing shoes or a wallet or something nice Dior home anyway though!


 
Oooohh sorry to hear about the kitty - is it OK now? (btw I can recommend some really good cat vets in Copenhagen if you ever need one!)

And of course you have to bring home some Dior, can't go to Paris without taking some home!!!

Am I the only one having a complete shopping frenzy these days? I think I saw the sun for just about a couple of minutes here in freezing Cph. and now my Ebay watchlist is full of sunnies  I just want them all! (the sun went away though, but I'm hoping it will come back soon). Maybe I need to go see 'Confessions ... ' just to get turned off! As if ...


----------



## nataliam1976

Black_Swarmer said:


> Oooohh sorry to hear about the kitty - is it OK now? (btw I can recommend some really good cat vets in Copenhagen if you ever need one!)
> 
> And of course you have to bring home some Dior, can't go to Paris without taking some home!!!
> 
> Am I the only one having a complete shopping frenzy these days? I think I saw the sun for just about a couple of minutes here in freezing Cph. and now my Ebay watchlist is full of sunnies  I just want them all! (the sun went away though, but I'm hoping it will come back soon). Maybe I need to go see 'Confessions ... ' just to get turned off! As if ...




Oh that would be great! Im still not convinced I paid so much money for the right treatment for him...we left one vet after one visit and then I took him to Dyrehospitalet in Valby, next to Ny Ellebjerg station...please enlgihten me because I have no friends here with cats so couldnt get any recommendations((.


----------



## Elsie87

*Nat*, I hope your kitty gets well soon! 

And Dior Paris? Awesome!!!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

nataliam1976 said:


> Oh that would be great! Im still not convinced I paid so much money for the right treatment for him...we left one vet after one visit and then I took him to Dyrehospitalet in Valby, next to Ny Ellebjerg station...please enlgihten me because I have no friends here with cats so couldnt get any recommendations((.


 
Dyrehospitalet in Valby is just about one of the most expensive places to go IMO but they do have some good vets. I've only been there in emergencies (ie. c-sections in the middle of the night or on national holidays etc.) which makes it even more expensive! I'll PM you some names etc. later with the vets I take my cats to - they're not inexpensive either but great with cats 

What was wrong with him? Hope they found out in the end ...


----------



## nataliam1976

Black_Swarmer said:


> Dyrehospitalet in Valby is just about one of the most expensive places to go IMO but they do have some good vets. I've only been there in emergencies (ie. c-sections in the middle of the night or on national holidays etc.) which makes it even more expensive! I'll PM you some names etc. later with the vets I take my cats to - they're not inexpensive either but great with cats
> 
> What was wrong with him? Hope they found out in the end ...



Yes thats how it started with emergency visit to them in the late evening...he had an UTI, but he also had blood in his poop so they ran all kinds of tests. 

Please PM me as they are ridiculous, I work office hours and they are not open long enough, when I went to get him some diet food they wanted to charge me 100DKK extra just for selling it, even though I had spent so much money with them already! They also made a big deal that i cant come and pick him up after work which would be after their opening hours again, but I explained to the beeeyotch on the phone that for the amount of money I paid there should be no issue with coming later lol and she shut up and changed her mind...

And he is sleeping all day today and not eating well so I might need this info soon aaargh


----------



## nataliam1976

Elsie87 said:


> *Nat*, I hope your kitty gets well soon!
> 
> And Dior Paris? Awesome!!!



I hope he doesnt get it back, I am so worried as he doesnt act normal today..

but yeah the thought about Dior Paris keeps my spirit high these days!


----------



## pegasuscom

Nat - I hope he feels better soon!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Sorry to hear about your cat, nat. Hope he gets better soon!


----------



## Elsie87

^^ *FD*, LOVE your new avatar!!! That is one fierce lady! :urock:


----------



## nataliam1976

Thank you gals! Looks like the kitty is fine for the time being, false alarm


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Elsie87 said:


> ^^ *FD*, LOVE your new avatar!!! That is one fierce lady! :urock:



Haha glad you like it. I was just mesmerized by the look of her: Catherine McNeil, wearing Dior jewelry, ...only Dior jewelry.


----------



## Fashion Doctor

nataliam1976 said:


> Thank you gals! Looks like the kitty is fine for the time being, false alarm



Glad to hear the kitty is fine.


----------



## eminere

Fashion Doctor said:


> Haha glad you like it. I was just mesmerized by the look of her: Catherine McNeil, wearing Dior jewelry, ...only Dior jewelry.


Don't you love the styling? I especially like the shot for the Diorette rings


----------



## eminere




----------



## Elsie87

^^ HOT!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

^^I love that one too!


----------



## nataliam1976

Oh and guess what? I saw a huge shopaholic poster on my way to work at the bus stop and completed a full close up analysis of the heels..everything checks out, they ARE Dior !


----------



## Elsie87

^^ Woohoo!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Ooooo I love your new tar Elsie!!


----------



## eminere

Hmmmm as it turns out, the watch I want is not in stock. They'll put out an enquiry but no promises. :cry:


----------



## Elsie87

Fashion Doctor said:


> Ooooo I love your new tar Elsie!!


 
Thanks!


----------



## Elsie87

eminere;10339413 said:
			
		

> Hmmmm as it turns out, the watch I want is not in stock. They'll put out an enquiry but no promises. :cry:


 
Ow noes!


----------



## eminere

I know it's silly to get upset over a watch, but truth be told I'm quite sad and disappointed actually...  This watch would've carried a special meaning too.


----------



## Elsie87

^^ I understand you completely.


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;10339413 said:
			
		

> Hmmmm as it turns out, the watch I want is not in stock. They'll put out an enquiry but no promises. :cry:




Emi I am so so sorry, hun We can still hope though, right?


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> Emi I am so so sorry, hun We can still hope though, right?


Yeh I'm gonna wait for two more weeks before I cancel my order...


----------



## Fashion Doctor

I am so sorry emi. Hope they could find one for you... or maybe there will be a new version of the grey crystal coming out later...


----------



## hinotori

lol i made a personal "Internet homepage" for my pink phone, with a pink Dior monogram background hehe!

/edit - i found an old thread about dior wallpapers, gonna post some of the Dior wallpapers there which i have!


----------



## eminere

How droolworthy are those shoes?!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

^Truly worthy! I wish I could wear them to work but I'm afraid they would scare people away lol.


----------



## pegasuscom

Fashion Doctor said:


> ^Truly worthy! I wish I could wear them to work but I'm afraid they would scare people away lol.



Those are totally buckets of drool worthy!  And so is the purse!  I want both!


----------



## eminere

The new SS09 shoes are truly statuesque! The key pieces are all online now.


----------



## pegasuscom

*Emi* - what is the status on your most wanted watch?


----------



## eminere

pegasuscom said:


> *Emi* - what is the status on your most wanted watch?


Still missing in action, I'm afraid.  No news on expected delivery date. :cry:


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Hi guys *waves*! I'm sitting in my car sending you this message from my new iPhone. This is so cool! I know that I'm late in getting this gaget but I couldn't wait any longer for the 32gb one.


----------



## pegasuscom

*FD* - you are totally cool sending us posts from your new iPhone!  Congrats!


----------



## eminere

Woohooo interesting development with my watch order - will keep you guys posted!


----------



## Elsie87

Fashion Doctor said:


> Hi guys *waves*! I'm sitting in my car sending you this message from my new iPhone. This is so cool! I know that I'm late in getting this gaget but I couldn't wait any longer for the 32gb one.


 
Very cool!


----------



## Elsie87

eminere;10529883 said:
			
		

> Woohooo interesting development with my watch order - will keep you guys posted!


 
Ooooh! I hope everything works out for you!


----------



## Elsie87

eminere;10455276 said:
			
		

> How droolworthy are those shoes?!


 
LOVE those!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Thank you Pega and Elsie!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

eminere;10529883 said:
			
		

> Woohooo interesting development with my watch order - will keep you guys posted!



Woohoo, good news coming soon?


----------



## eminere

Fashion Doctor said:


> Woohoo, good news coming soon?


Don't wanna jinx it, but got a call today from a very helpful and lovely colleague who's helping to arrange it


----------



## pegasuscom

<this post has been redacted for fear of a jinx, but the poster wishes you bonne chance in acquiring the most beautiful watch>


----------



## eminere

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## pegasuscom

eminere;10455276 said:
			
		

> How droolworthy are those shoes?!



*Emi* - do you know how much this bag will cost?  I can't find it online, well at least in the US online shopping.:ninja:


----------



## Fashion Doctor

pegasuscom said:


> <this post has been redacted for fear of a jinx, but the poster wishes you bonne chance in acquiring the most beautiful watch>





...redacted and sent from iPhone


----------



## eminere

pegasuscom said:


> *Emi* - do you know how much this bag will cost?  I can't find it online, well at least in the US online shopping.:ninja:


It's up on the UK web site, along with selected other pieces from the collection. This one retails for £1,475.


----------



## eminere

OMG guys have you seen this??? The new *Dior Christal Mystérieuse Watch*, unveiled at Baselworld 2009:






"Despite the fact that this watch is patently too hard to read, it is very pretty. If you spend enough time staring at the dial you will eventually see where the hands are pointing, but the design obfuscates the time telling function to a large degree. A large part of that has to do with the fact that the dial of the watch is always moving, just doing so at a slow rate. The Dior Christal Mysterieuse is named as such for the special Quinting manufacture movement that has three rotating plates. One for the hours, minutes, and day. With this constant altering look of the dial, it appears the same only once a month. This way you can never really have any frames of reference to read the hands.

Aside from this novel complication, the Dior Christal uses an geometric art deco themed design that looks beautiful. Inset in the steel case are black sapphire plates used to create the bezel design. Various shades of mother of pearl are used on the dial, placed inside of sapphire plates (6 ring plates total, 3 of which are mobile) on the face. I really like how Dior chose a classic 44mm wide diver watch style case as a base for the Christal Mysterieuse as it helps ground this item as art on top of a timepiece. The movement itself is a quartz. The case is water resistant to 50 meters, and is attached to an alligator strap. Sized with men in mind, the right woman will also be able to pull this look off. Price will be about 20,000 Euros when the watch is released in the fall."

_- Credits: Luxist_


----------



## Elsie87

^^ HOT!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Love it!


----------



## pegasuscom

eminere;10532583 said:
			
		

> It's up on the UK web site, along with selected other pieces from the collection. This one retails for £1,475.



Thanks *Emi*, oracle of all things Diorific!


----------



## eminere

pegasuscom said:


> Thanks *Emi*, oracle of all things Diorific!


 Soooo... That then begs the question: are you gonna get it?


----------



## pegasuscom

eminere;10544787 said:
			
		

> Soooo... That then begs the question: are you gonna get it?



As soon as it saunters its way across the pond__, my Fiance will buy it for me.  His fav quote: _"It is expensive for me being you."___


----------



## eminere

pegasuscom said:


> As soon as it saunters its way across the pond__, my Fiance will buy it for me.  His fav quote: _"It is expensive for me being you."___


Woohoo that's great! And you can tell your fiance that you're _totally_ worth it


----------



## eminere

Ooohh forgot this Christal update for you guys - a new addition to the vulcanised rubber Christal family:






_White vulcanised rubber, white sapphire crystals and rose gold setting_

Also, the red sapphire crystal family is expanding to include watches in the 28mm and 33mm sizes as well!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Oooooo yummy!!


----------



## Dior Addict

I love the rose gold.....


----------



## eminere

Dior Addict said:


> I love the rose gold.....


It's the first time Dior has ever used rose gold in its watches. How exciting, isn't it? I hope they plan to use it for the other Christals with metal bracelets.


----------



## Fashion Doctor

eminere;10550921 said:
			
		

> It's the first time Dior has ever used rose gold in its watches. How exciting, isn't it? I hope they plan to use it for the other Christals with metal bracelets.



That is very unique and I love it! So far most of my bags have silver hardware and now I need to think of this watch when I check out the next bag lol.


----------



## Dior Addict

eminere;10550921 said:
			
		

> It's the first time Dior has ever used rose gold in its watches. How exciting, isn't it? I hope they plan to use it for the other Christals with metal bracelets.



It is exciting? any other colors or just white?


----------



## eminere

Fashion Doctor said:


> That is very unique and I love it! So far most of my bags have silver hardware and now I need to think of this watch when I check out the next bag lol.


It's about time Dior started using gold on its watches because so many of the bags have golden hardware.


----------



## eminere

Dior Addict said:


> It is exciting? any other colors or just white?


Just the white rubber with rose gold for now.


----------



## eminere

Pictured with the purple:


----------



## Fashion Doctor

eminere;10557235 said:
			
		

> Pictured with the purple:





...I need to go get the purple bag! 

The white one with the rose gold is devine!! ...But I do not need another white watch ...ohhhhhh what to do??


----------



## eminere

Fashion Doctor said:


> ...I need to go get the purple bag!
> 
> The white one with the rose gold is devine!! ...But I do not need another white watch ...ohhhhhh what to do??


Get it get it get it - the official watch of choice for the Dior Mafia is the Christal!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

^Which one emi??? Purple or white??? :girlwhack::girlwhack:


----------



## eminere

Fashion Doctor said:


> ^Which one emi??? Purple or white??? :girlwhack::girlwhack:


Hmmm I love the colour of the purple one but the other one _is_ rose gold... Tough decision...


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Ahhhhh so much pain we are going through and I'm not even awake yet ...I need another cup of coffee.


----------



## Elsie87

Oooh, I love the purple one! 

The rose gold one not so much though... *ducks* A bit too 'girly' for my taste. 

Speaking of watches; my mum gave me the Tissot 'Swiss Army' watch she once bought for my brother (and which he never wore...tssss) yesterday!  It's nowhere near a Dior one but I think it's so cool; I love it! Will post pics in the "non-Dior purchases' thread.


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Purple ... so pretty! But that's no surprise when it comes to me, I love all things purple  Oddly I have no purple bags (yet - but I am eyeing the new Balenciaga collection in Raisin!)


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Hey cool picture Black_Swarmer!  Happy Easter to you too! 

I don't have any purple bag either and I don't know how long this color will stay in, kwim...


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Thanks FD  I love my little Easter kitten - actually it's a purple (= lilac/lavender) coloured European Burmese kitten! See, I *need* a purple bag if not for currently being in fashion then at least for matching the colour of my cats  

Now if only Dior would start making cat/pet carriers like the LV ones  I could just imagine some beautiful carriers with cannage patterns, or gaucho carriers with a flap covering a pocket for all the papers, or ...!


----------



## eminere

Black_Swarmer said:


> Now if only Dior would start making cat/pet carriers like the LV ones  I could just imagine some beautiful carriers with cannage patterns, or gaucho carriers with a flap covering a pocket for all the papers, or ...!


Wouldn't that be lovely! Though Dior probably wouldn't make such a thing, since it doesn't really make luggage goods now...


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Black_Swarmer said:


> Thanks FD  I love my little Easter kitten - actually it's a purple (= lilac/lavender) coloured European Burmese kitten! See, I *need* a purple bag if not for currently being in fashion then at least for matching the colour of my cats
> 
> Now if only Dior would start making cat/pet carriers like the LV ones  I could just imagine some beautiful carriers with cannage patterns, or gaucho carriers with a flap covering a pocket for all the papers, or ...!



Awww a purple kitten ...how cute! Yes you need a purple cannage cat carrier, and a purple Christal!


----------



## eminere

Oooohhh an update: my dream watch has landed in Australia today!  It's now being sent through the last stage of order processing before it gets couriered to my store. Can't hardly wait!!!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Yeah!! I am so happy for you! It is the grey Christal right? I can't wait to see tons of pics!


----------



## eminere

Fashion Doctor said:


> Yeah!! I am so happy for you! It is the grey Christal right? I can't wait to see tons of pics!


Thanks! Yep it's the elusive grey Christal... I'm so excited!!!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Congrats Emi - you must be very excited after waiting so long!


----------



## pegasuscom

Congratulations *Emi*!  I know you REALLY wanted that watch.


----------



## Fashion Doctor

*P*, here are all the good smilies for you... please show me your bags!

     :kiss:


----------



## pegasuscom

Fashion Doctor said:


> *P*, here are all the good smilies for you... please show me your bags!


----------



## eminere

Black_Swarmer said:


> Congrats Emi - you must be very excited after waiting so long!





pegasuscom said:


> Congratulations *Emi*!  I know you REALLY wanted that watch.


Thanks girls!  You'll know the watch is here when I hit you all with a photo avalanche.


----------



## Dior Addict

Black_Swarmer said:


> Thanks FD  I love my little Easter kitten - actually it's a purple (= lilac/lavender) coloured European Burmese kitten! See, I *need* a purple bag if not for currently being in fashion then at least for matching the colour of my cats
> 
> Now if only Dior would start making cat/pet carriers like the LV ones  I could just imagine some beautiful carriers with cannage patterns, or gaucho carriers with a flap covering a pocket for all the papers, or ...!


I would even settle for "dog collars", would it be great to have a patent collar with a dangling "D"


----------



## Dior Addict

Fashion Doctor said:


> ^Which one emi??? Purple or white??? :girlwhack::girlwhack:



White, white, white! I love it......


----------



## Dior Addict

eminere&#8482;;10589074 said:
			
		

> Oooohhh an update: my dream watch has landed in Australia today!  It's now being sent through the last stage of order processing before it gets couriered to my store. Can't hardly wait!!!



So excited for you!!! I love the feeling of wanting something so bad and then finally getting it! 

Please take lots of pics and post them as soon as you get it!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Dior Addict said:


> White, white, white! I love it......



I love it too! But I'm also in love with the purple one...


----------



## Fashion Doctor

eminere;10602006 said:
			
		

> Thanks girls!  You'll know the watch is here when I hit you all with *a photo avalanche*.


----------



## Fashion Doctor

pegasuscom said:


>



Hey those are the first four mean smilies I just got and I did not even go to the *bay forum...


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Ooooo Elsie I love your new 'tar... girl power is kick it up a notch... :robot:


----------



## pegasuscom

Fashion Doctor said:


> Hey those are the first four mean smilies I just got and I did not even go to the *bay forum...


 


Well, the first 2 smileys aren't really that mean, I think you are being oversensitive.  You know I am just teasing you and I know I have to get off my tax-shocked butt and start taking pics...  did you want my Dior collection (which pales in comparison to some I have seen here), or just the 3 recent bags?

And stay out of the dramarama *bay forum (or at least keep your head down), all hell has been breaking loose with a well-known scammer posing as a victim, 3 threads closed by Mods, and the usual cast of angry characters running amok.  I think everyone should pop a Xanax before entering...


----------



## Dior Addict

pegasuscom said:


> Well, the first 2 smileys aren't really that mean, I think you are being oversensitive.  You know I am just teasing you and I know I have to get off my tax-shocked butt and start taking pics...  did you want my Dior collection (which pales in comparison to some I have seen here), or just the 3 recent bags?
> 
> ~3 recent bags~ somebody has been busy shopping!
> I don't know about FD but I want to see them all!


----------



## Dior Addict

Fashion Doctor said:


> I love it too! But I'm also in love with the purple one...



Decisions, decisions, decisions.....


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Dior Addict said:


> Decisions, decisions, decisions.....



I know, painful, isn't it?! Maybe I should just wait till Emi post another killer Cristal here...


----------



## Fashion Doctor

pegasuscom said:


> Well, the first 2 smileys aren't really that mean, I think you are being oversensitive.  You know I am just teasing you and I know I have to get off my tax-shocked butt and start taking pics...  did you want my Dior collection (which pales in comparison to some I have seen here), or just the 3 recent bags?
> 
> And stay out of the dramarama *bay forum (or at least keep your head down), all hell has been breaking loose with a well-known scammer posing as a victim, 3 threads closed by Mods, and the usual cast of angry characters running amok.  I think everyone should pop a Xanax before entering...



Now isn't that something - with all the white flagging and friendly smiling, only tears did the trick?? No wonder they can be our weapon hihi ....I was playing with you too hun! 

No rush but when you do get to your pics, take tons of them and I wanna see them all! 

WOWOW... and thanks you've got my curiosity stirred up for the *bay forum ...


----------



## pegasuscom

*Emi* - We want full body modeling shots with you wearing a "Mankini" and your Christal 
*DA* - It was my birthday & liberation from rich, elderly ex-husband day celebration that netted the loot.  Oh great, now I have to take pics of EVERYTHING! 
*FD* - I wish tears worked on me or with me but I haven't cried since 1996, I think it was a Tuesday.  Corporate America squeezed all the emotion out of me!  

Here are the Cliff Notes version of the *bay drama-

http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/keeping-ebay-goyard-scammer-on-topic-430621.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/goyard-on-topic-449783.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-for...ers-remorse-scam-totally-confused-448392.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/ebay-chat-lounge-430780-158.html - this one is pretty much the ultimate smack down

See why I like to hide out here???


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Ooooo yes P show us EVERYTHING! 

And OH MY the *bay forum links - I couldn't finish even half of those long posts but I got your point of the dramarama...


----------



## eminere

pegasuscom said:


> *Emi* - We want full body modeling shots with *you wearing a "Mankini"* and your Christal


HAHA NOT gonna happen Missy!


----------



## hinotori

eminere;10614209 said:
			
		

> HAHA NOT gonna happen Missy!


 
haha borat style


----------



## pegasuscom

This is wrong on so many levels...


----------



## Elsie87

^^


----------



## Elsie87

Fashion Doctor said:


> Ooooo Elsie I love your new 'tar... girl power is kick it up a notch... :robot:


 
Thank you! :boxing:


----------



## Elsie87

eminere;10589074 said:
			
		

> Oooohhh an update: my dream watch has landed in Australia today!  It's now being sent through the last stage of order processing before it gets couriered to my store. Can't hardly wait!!!


 
This is great news!!! I'm so glad everything worked out!

And one more thing: :useless: , so post them when it arrives, will ya?


----------



## eminere

OMG that's gross, P 

Funny thing is, I think that picture was taken from an Australian radio station event.


----------



## eminere

Elsie87 said:


> This is great news!!! I'm so glad everything worked out!
> 
> And one more thing: :useless: , so post them when it arrives, will ya?


Absolutely!


----------



## hinotori

Omg i need to wash my eyes after seeing that pic


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;10455276 said:
			
		

> How droolworthy are those shoes?!


 
*starts licking the screen and faints from excessive loss of liquids in body*


----------



## nataliam1976

pegasuscom said:


> As soon as it saunters its way across the pond__, my Fiance will buy it for me. *His fav quote: "It is expensive for me being you."*__


 

Im sorry but i couldnt help but . Every time he says that he should get you another bag!


----------



## nataliam1976

Black_Swarmer said:


> Thanks FD  I love my little Easter kitten - actually it's a purple (= lilac/lavender) coloured European Burmese kitten! See, I *need* a purple bag if not for currently being in fashion then at least for matching the colour of my cats
> 
> Now if only Dior would start making cat/pet carriers like the LV ones  I could just imagine some beautiful carriers with cannage patterns, or gaucho carriers with a flap covering a pocket for all the papers, or ...!


 
can we see the pics of the fabulous purple kitty pretty please ! ?


----------



## nataliam1976

pegasuscom said:


> This is wrong on so many levels...


 
Im away for one single week and THIS is what Im coming back to !scandalous!


----------



## nataliam1976

Emi, sweetheart, I am so happy for you, I hope you get it SOON!!!!  and if you ever get bored with your Christal watch I will save you the trouble and take it for myself !


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> Emi, sweetheart, I am so happy for you, I hope you get it SOON!!!!  and if you ever get bored with your Christal watch I will save you the trouble and take it for myself !


Thanks Nat! Missed you around here!  How was your trip? You went to Paris right??? Do we have any reveals to look forward to...?


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;10616324 said:
			
		

> Thanks Nat! Missed you around here!  How was your trip? You went to Paris right??? Do we have any reveals to look forward to...?


 
No, I am only going to Paris in May still 3 weeks to go, it feels like eternity ! Was just visiting mum for Easter and didnt get a chance to be online...

but there will be smaller or bigger reveals coming soon!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

nataliam1976 said:


> No, I am only going to Paris in May still 3 weeks to go, it feels like eternity ! Was just visiting mum for Easter and didnt get a chance to be online...
> 
> but there will be smaller or bigger reveals coming soon!



Hey Nat, welcome back! Ooooo I can't wait for your reveals... putting it in my calender: Nat's boarding the mother ship in May!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

pegasuscom said:


> This is wrong on so many levels...



O - M - G! P! It is so wrong to wake up to this... 

I need a warning of _PG non-FD_ next time...


----------



## Dior Addict

nataliam1976 said:


> No, I am only going to Paris in May still 3 weeks to go, it feels like eternity !
> 
> I am so, so, so jealous! I am so hopelessly infatuated with PARIS and I don't know when I'll get to go back...... will you eat some macaroons at LaDurée for me!


----------



## nataliam1976

Dior Addict said:


> nataliam1976 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am only going to Paris in May still 3 weeks to go, it feels like eternity !
> 
> I am so, so, so jealous! I am so hopelessly infatuated with PARIS and I don't know when I'll get to go back...... will you eat some macaroons at LaDurée for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise on my Dior collection I will ! A lot of them!
> 
> I hope you will get to come back to Paris soon, sweets, it truly is the most magical place
Click to expand...


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> No, I am only going to Paris in May still 3 weeks to go, it feels like eternity ! Was just visiting mum for Easter and didnt get a chance to be online...
> 
> but there will be smaller or bigger reveals coming soon!


Ooohh looking forward to it


----------



## Dior Addict

nataliam1976 said:


> Dior Addict said:
> 
> 
> 
> I promise on my Dior collection I will ! A lot of them!
> 
> I hope you will get to come back to Paris soon, sweets, it truly is the most magical place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know!!! I feel there was a mistake, I should have been born in Paris! That's were I belong. Now I have to figure out a way to fix it!
Click to expand...


----------



## Black_Swarmer

nataliam1976 said:


> can we see the pics of the fabulous purple kitty pretty please ! ?


 
Sure thing, hon - http://forum.purseblog.com/animalicious/belated-happy-easter-449552.html


----------



## nataliam1976

Black_Swarmer said:


> Sure thing, hon - http://forum.purseblog.com/animalicious/belated-happy-easter-449552.html






ooooh its the cutest thing, easter kitten LOL


----------



## nataliam1976

Dior Addict said:


> nataliam1976 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know!!! I feel there was a mistake, I should have been born in Paris! That's were I belong. Now I have to figure out a way to fix it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just move over, I will join you hahah
Click to expand...


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Hey the mankini man is gone...


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Fashion Doctor said:


> Hey the mankini man is gone...


 
Not on my screen - unfortunately


----------



## Fashion Doctor

^^Ur kidding, right? :weird::couch::blink: me too hihi ...


----------



## pegasuscom

They took my mankini fiance down!?!?!?!   hmmm, I wonder what rule I violated?:tumbleweed: Perhaps good taste?

*NAT* - I was going to start a _"Where is Nat thread?"_  It is great to see you again!!!  We missed you!


----------



## nataliam1976

pegasuscom said:


> They took my mankini fiance down!?!?!?!  hmmm, I wonder what rule I violated?:tumbleweed: Perhaps good taste?
> 
> *NAT* - I was going to start a _"Where is Nat thread?"_  It is great to see you again!!! We missed you!


 

i would say it was more beauty overload ! 

thank you hun, I felt almost sick not being able to pop here on daily basis LOL


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> thank you hun, I felt almost sick not being able to pop here on daily basis LOL


Withdrawal symptoms! I get them too. :shame:


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;10629128 said:
			
		

> Withdrawal symptoms! I get them too. :shame:


 

i remember how you were on holidays and you were still here a lot!  we are obsessed !


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> i remember how you were on holidays and you were still here a lot!  we are obsessed !


Yes you'd literally have to beat me off with a stick 

Today was my first official day at head office - so naturally I had to plan my premiere outfit.  Would anyone like to see...?


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;10629189 said:
			
		

> Yes you'd literally have to beat me off with a stick
> 
> Today was my first official day at head office - so naturally I had to plan my premiere outfit.  Would anyone like to see...?


 

OMG !!!!!!! what kind of question is that ? POST IT IMMEDIATELY !!!

what do you mean head office , should we know about something?


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> OMG !!!!!!! what kind of question is that ? POST IT IMMEDIATELY !!!
> 
> what do you mean head office , should we know about something?


Butbutbut you must promise not to laugh at my fatness! 

Alright here goes nothing...:






_(Please excuse the slightly dirty mirror...)_

I've been appointed in a new position at head office.


----------



## nataliam1976

emi what fatness its pure hotness overload, you are so stylish and sharp I really need to send my SO over so that he can get some style lessons from you!

If you dont mind me pushing, head office as in i dont know Dior head office in Sydney or something equally exciting?


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> emi what fatness its pure hotness overload, you are so stylish and sharp I really need to send my SO over so that he can get some style lessons from you!
> 
> If you dont mind me pushing, head office as in i dont know Dior head office in Sydney or something equally exciting?


Hahaha awwwhh thanks bub 

And yep - head office at Dior in Sydney.


----------



## Fashion Doctor

eminere;10629244 said:
			
		

> Butbutbut you must promise not to laugh at my fatness!
> 
> Alright here goes nothing...:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(Please excuse the slightly dirty mirror...)_
> 
> I've been appointed in a new position at head office.





OMG Emi you look so chic and stunning! I love the outfit! I can see it's a perfect match for your grey Crystal! 

Andandand a new position at the Dior Head Office?!  Now I so wish I were in Sydney... Congrats!!


----------



## Dior Addict

eminere&#8482;;10629244 said:
			
		

> Butbutbut you must promise not to laugh at my fatness!
> 
> Alright here goes nothing...:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(Please excuse the slightly dirty mirror...)_
> 
> I've been appointed in a new position at head office.



How did I miss this!!! In my defense I already went for a run.... enough about me. 

*SO HAPPY FOR YOU "EMI"!*, Love the outfit and Congrats on your "*new position*" :urock:I'll tell you what.... I am definitely having a drink in your honor tonight. "*WOW*" Talk about a fabulous job!


----------



## eminere

Fashion Doctor said:


> OMG Emi you look so chic and stunning! I love the outfit! *I can see it's a perfect match for your grey Crystal!*
> 
> Andandand a new position at the Dior Head Office?!  Now I so wish I were in Sydney... Congrats!!


Speeeaking of which...


----------



## eminere

And thanks FD and DA for all your lovely comments! You're all too kind


----------



## Elsie87

*Emi* you look awesome!!!! And congrats on the new position!!!


----------



## Dior Addict

There you are *Elsie*, seems like it's been a while, hasn't it???


----------



## pegasuscom

eminere;10629244 said:
			
		

> Butbutbut you must promise not to laugh at my fatness!
> 
> Alright here goes nothing...:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(Please excuse the slightly dirty mirror...)_
> 
> I've been appointed in a new position at head office.


 
Emi - you hot studmuffin!   You are handsome and sooooooooo not fat!  And YOU can dress!  Congratulations on your promotion!  The next thing we know, you will be Galliano's executive assistant!


----------



## pegasuscom

nataliam1976 said:


> i remember how you were on holidays and you were still here a lot!  we are obsessed !


 
Well, I for one am obssessed because, without a doubt, the Dior Mafia are the most welcoming, nicest, most helpful, and of course fabulous people I have met on the Forum!  Here's to the Dior Mafia -


----------



## nataliam1976

I will drink to us too!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

^^Dior Mafia party... count me in!


----------



## eminere

Thanks Elsie and P!  Wouldn't working with Galliano be a dream...


----------



## Dior Addict

Fashion Doctor said:


> ^^Dior Mafia party... count me in!



Me too!!!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Cool! DA, can I get you a drink? Beer or Martini or what? :tispy:


----------



## Fashion Doctor

And thanks to Emi, I went Cristal shopping on my desktop this morning...


----------



## Dior Addict

^^ My favorite is still the white with rose gold..... 
oh...and I'll have a grey goose l'orange and tonic, I quit drinking martinis when I realized bartenders are very unreliable  have to go with a drink they can't mess up.....


----------



## eminere

Fashion Doctor said:


> And thanks to Emi, I went Cristal shopping on my desktop this morning...


So much sparkle!


----------



## nataliam1976

my favourite is still the grey...or the black one, second from the left in the bottom row, it looks fantastic


----------



## eminere

Wow you have a keen eye - and expensive taste: that's the limited edition Dior Christal Tourbillon and I think it retails for something like US$630,500


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;10661985 said:
			
		

> Wow you have a keen eye - and expensive taste: that's the limited edition Dior Christal Tourbillon and I think it retails for something like US$630,500


 

. I have nothing else to say in this post


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Better start saving, Nat! Or get a veeeery rich hubby


----------



## Elsie87

nataliam1976 said:


> my favourite is still the grey...or the black one, second from the left in the bottom row, it looks fantastic


 
I agree! The grey one is my favourite too, followed by the navy blue one.


----------



## pegasuscom

Re: the watches with the rubber band - *Emi* help me out here - How does the rubber band hold up? I mean if you wear your watch and are around horses, jetski's/water, and other messy life stuff?  $630,500 for a watch?  That is a house!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

I was wondering about the rubber band too. The white one is pretty but I'm afraid it will take color transfer too easily.


----------



## eminere

pegasuscom said:


> Re: the watches with the rubber band - *Emi* help me out here - How does the rubber band hold up? I mean if you wear your watch and are around horses, jetski's/water, and other messy life stuff?  $630,500 for a watch?  That is a house!


Aaahhh rushing off to work now, I promise I'll type up a full response when I get back k bub


----------



## eminere

OK P regarding your question:

We use vulcanised rubber for our rubber Christals, which is a specially treated form of leather designed to be more resistant to the elements. However, care should still be taken because the material isn't as hard-wearing as stainless steel. When the strap has come into contact with saltwater, you should rinse it out with freshwater as soon as you get an opportunity. Also, bear in mind that sunlight has a bleaching effect and may discolour the strap, particularly if it is a light colour, depending on your environment.

Rubber straps may look sporty but due care must still be taken. They won't scratch as easily (if at all) as steel, but if you wanted something virtually scratchproof, you should follow me and just get a three-row sapphire crystal bracelet instead. 

As with all jewellery, you should remove your watch prior to manual work activities such as gardening or grooming animals. Certain organic matter may stain lighter coloured straps.

Hope this helped!


----------



## pegasuscom

Thanks so much Emi!   You saved me from making an expensive mistake!  My lifestyle needs your watch.  Now I just have to hit a few truckstops to finance it...:shame:


----------



## pegasuscom

I really like this pink one...


----------



## eminere

Haha you're welcome, I personally would always pick a metal bracelet over a rubber strap for a more timeless and adaptable look. The pink Christals are really pretty, and some of them come with a mother-of-pearl dial!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Oh that pink one is so cute P!


----------



## Dior Addict

^^ I love it too! You should definitely get it and then bring it with you, right *FD*?


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Dior Addict said:


> ^^ I love it too! You should definitely get it and then bring it with you, right *FD*?



Haha I wish I could! But I can add it to my desktop wallpaper...


----------



## pegasuscom

*FD & DA* - I will require an inventory of your designer items before I sign the adoption papers.  Exactly how large are our combined collections?


----------



## Dior Addict

^^ I'd say we would be the envy of the sunshine state!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

^^ITA!

*P,* DA and I have been working our a**es off to show our inventory here. Now when do we get to see yours?


----------



## eminere

Does anyone know of a reputable online sunglasses vendor with competitive pricing? So far I've only surfed OtticaNet.


----------



## Fashion Doctor

eminere;10698809 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know of a reputable online sunglasses vendor with competitive pricing? So far I've only surfed OtticaNet.



So far my sunnies are from NM, Saks and Solstice boutique.


----------



## eminere

Fashion Doctor said:


> So far my sunnies are from NM, Saks and Solstice boutique.


I need some place that will deliver internationally.

I'm becoming obsessed with the Oliver Peoples Marclay:


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Ahhh those will look so cool on you! Where did you find them?


----------



## eminere

Fashion Doctor said:


> Ahhh those will look so cool on you! Where did you find them?


The Oliver Peoples web site.

Now I just need to find a local stockist so I can try them on and see if they actually fit...


----------



## pegasuscom

*DA* - The envy of the sunshine state... we have a LOT of bags!  

*FD* - NO one takes pics like you!  You are the! *sigh* I know, I need to take pics or I will be unceremoniously blackballed from the Dior Mafia 

*Emi* - I like the color of the second pair of sunnies.  Very cool!


----------



## eminere

pegasuscom said:


> *Emi* - I like the color of the second pair of sunnies.  Very cool!


Do you reckon the tortoiseshell effect is a bit much? I sorta prefer the first one... It's kinda softer?


----------



## pegasuscom

eminere;10700832 said:
			
		

> Do you reckon the tortoiseshell effect is a bit much? I sorta prefer the first one... It's kinda softer?



Well, I think it depends on the rest of the ensemble.  If you are monochromatic, I like the tortoise.  If you are more colorful, the first one would look better.  I know, buy both!

I don't know the shape of your face, but LVOE these







http://eluxury.com/estore/browse/product_detail_lv.jsp?id=11923636


----------



## eminere

pegasuscom said:


> Well, I think it depends on the rest of the ensemble.  If you are monochromatic, I like the tortoise.  If you are more colorful, the first one would look better.  I know, buy both!
> 
> I don't know the shape of your face, but LVOE these
> 
> http://eluxury.com/estore/browse/product_detail_lv.jsp?id=11923636


Hahaha I was just browsing the Vuitton web site and looking at their range of sunnies. They also have a similar-looking model but entirely sheathed in leather. 

Then of course I was distracted by this:






But I think I'll start out with the sunnies first, a thing I actually need


----------



## pegasuscom

eminere;10701067 said:
			
		

> Hahaha I was just browsing the Vuitton web site and looking at their range of sunnies. They also have a similar-looking model but entirely sheathed in leather.
> 
> Then of course I was distracted by this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I think I'll start out with the sunnies first, a thing I actually need



Well I don't know about you, but wrap something in leather and I am there!


----------



## eminere

pegasuscom said:


> Well I don't know about you, but wrap something in leather and I am there!


Mmmm hot leather pants


----------



## Fashion Doctor

eminere;10701067 said:
			
		

> Hahaha I was just browsing the Vuitton web site and looking at their range of sunnies. They also have a similar-looking model but entirely sheathed in leather.
> 
> Then of course I was distracted by this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I think I'll start out with the sunnies first, a thing I actually need



hmmm... hope you are not sending me a hint to get the phone Emi lol... but that is so beautiful!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

pegasuscom said:


> *FD* - NO one takes pics like you!  You are the! *sigh* I know, I need to take pics or I will be unceremoniously blackballed from the Dior Mafia



Why thank you!  And shhh... I really don't want to get my a** kicked by the robot girl. 

Yes P, time to take some pictures.


----------



## eminere

Fashion Doctor said:


> hmmm... hope you are not sending me a hint to get the phone Emi lol... but that is so beautiful!


You should see the diamant version - now that's a cool £15,000 worth of bling.


----------



## Dior Addict

pegasuscom said:


> *DA* - The envy of the sunshine state... we have a LOT of bags!
> 
> *FD* - NO one takes pics like you!  You are the! *sigh* I know, I need to take pics or I will be unceremoniously blackballed from the Dior Mafia
> 
> I know *P*, I wonder how many days we could go without wearing the same handbag......
> 
> And I totally agree with *FD* we need to see some pics soon!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

eminere;10702739 said:
			
		

> You should see the diamant version - now that's a cool £15,000 worth of bling.



This one?


----------



## eminere

Fashion Doctor said:


> This one?


I'd want to wear the whole damn thing as a pendant so it's always on display!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

eminere;10709408 said:
			
		

> I'd want to wear the whole damn thing as a pendant so it's always on display!



It will match your power suit perfectly!


----------



## pegasuscom

eminere;10709408 said:
			
		

> I'd want to wear the whole damn thing as a pendant so it's always on display!





As to the photos, how do we display our Dior collections?  A new thread, add to an old thread?  What about reveals?  I want to follow the rules so I don't get whacked by the Family!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

pegasuscom said:


> As to the photos, how do we display our Dior collections?  A new thread, add to an old thread?  What about reveals?  I want to follow the rules so I don't get whacked by the Family!



OMG OMG OMG, P, your photos are ready? 

I'm not aware of any rules but hopefully I haven't broken any hihi. 

Post them away... anywhere... I'll be following you!


----------



## eminere

Fashion Doctor said:


> It will match your power suit perfectly!


You mean like this...?


----------



## eminere

pegasuscom said:


> As to the photos, how do we display our Dior collections?  A new thread, add to an old thread?  What about reveals?  I want to follow the rules so I don't get whacked by the Family!


A new thread please - I think you certainly deserve your very own ogling space.


----------



## Fashion Doctor

eminere;10715888 said:
			
		

> A new thread please - I think you certainly deserve your very own ogling space.



Agreed!


----------



## Dior Addict

eminere;10715876 said:
			
		

> You mean like this...?



OMG That is my absolute favorite combination for a guy, love, love, love the lilac shirt with the oxford suit, matching tie and *THE* watch!
You are "fierce" EMI!!!


----------



## Dior Addict

pegasuscom said:


> As to the photos, how do we display our Dior collections?  A new thread, add to an old thread?  What about reveals?  I want to follow the rules so I don't get whacked by the Family!



Most definitely "a new thread".
Can't wait *P*, 
ohh This is going to be gooood!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

pegasuscom said:


> As to the photos, how do we display our Dior collections?  A new thread, add to an old thread?  What about reveals?  I want to follow the rules so I don't get whacked by the Family!



*P,* now that we've all agreed that we need a new thread from you, how much more enabling do you want before you show us your treasure?


----------



## eminere

Dior Addict said:


> OMG That is my absolute favorite combination for a guy, love, love, love the lilac shirt with the oxford suit, matching tie and *THE* watch!
> You are "fierce" EMI!!!


Awwwhh thanks muchly bub


----------



## pegasuscom

Fashion Doctor said:


> *P,* now that we've all agreed that we need a new thread from you, how much more enabling do you want before you show us your treasure?



Gifts and tributes generally work, no personal checks please!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

pegasuscom said:


> *Gifts and tributes generally work*, no personal checks please!



... jumping ship to join P's Piracy...


----------



## Samedi

pegasuscom said:


> I really like this pink one...



I love it!


----------



## eminere

A word to the wise: any Dior afficionados in Australia who are contemplating buying either sunglasses or watches would be well-advised to make their purchases _as soon as possible_ to avoid a price increase in the _very near future_.


----------



## Fashion Doctor

It seems the price has gone up in the US. The price for Lady Dior has increased since I got mine. And OMG all the Christals disappeared from eLux!!!?


----------



## eminere

Fashion Doctor said:


> It seems the price has gone up in the US. The price for Lady Dior has increased since I got mine. And OMG all the Christals disappeared from eLux!!!?


Australia is one of the last countries to have the prices on sunglasses and watches increase. Almost everywhere else prices have already gone up.

There was a price increase on most bags and small leather goods a few months ago.

I think in preparation of eLuxury ceasing online retail sales they're pulling out a lot of products. They don't even carry Dior costume jewellery anymore.


----------



## Fashion Doctor

^^That is so sad. I like eLux and their services. 

Not only we have a price increase, the new bags are coming out at a much higher price too. The Croisette Medium Bowler is listed at $2800 and you guys don't even like it.


----------



## eminere

Fashion Doctor said:


> ^^That is so sad. I like eLux and their services.
> 
> Not only we have a price increase, the new bags are coming out at a much higher price too. The Croisette Medium Bowler is listed at $2800 and you guys don't even like it.


Yeh prices are on the rise and rise, unfortunately...


----------



## nataliam1976

My wallet is NOT happy


----------



## Dior Addict

eminere;10777278 said:
			
		

> Yeh prices are on the rise and rise, unfortunately...


 very disappointing!


----------



## eminere

That's the unfortunate trend with a lot of brands at the moment... 

Prices of the sunglasses went up here yesterday.


----------



## Dior Addict

^^ Have to figure out a way to make more money then,
_got to have DIOR!_


----------



## pegasuscom

We can start shaking down the LV forum for protection money...


----------



## nataliam1976

pegasuscom said:


> We can start shaking down the LV forum for protection money...



 A true Mafia Donna you are SavannahJo ! By the way I just finished reading Omerta by Mario Puzo...I was thinking I was just buying a good read, but myabe my subconscious pushed me towards Mafia themed book


----------



## pegasuscom

nataliam1976 said:


> A true Mafia Donna you are SavannahJo ! By the way I just finished reading Omerta by Mario Puzo...I was thinking I was just buying a good read, but myabe *my subconscious pushed me towards Mafia themed book*


 
 
Next, we go after the Hermes forum...


----------



## nataliam1976

pegasuscom said:


> Next, we go after the Hermes forum...




I see lotta dough there to be earned :ninja:!!!


----------



## nataliam1976

OMG Im in love!!!


does anyone know when this bag is from?I have never seen it before, have you?

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:3|294:50



so impractical...but gorgeous!


----------



## nataliam1976

and this one !


http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## eminere

Nat those were from I think two seasons ago. I've definitely seen them around on the net but there wasn't much publicity here because we don't carry too many of the evening styles.


----------



## nataliam1976

I wish i had an evening bag lifestyle, so that I would be justified buying this baby !


----------



## nataliam1976

OK sweeties, Im back ! 

Paris was fantastic, although I must say I cheated on Dior and was really disappointed with what was in the D boutiques...I hope you will want to hear about it all nonetheless ! 

We kicked off with a tireless pilgrimage to all the well and less known vintage and designer shops all over town. Unfortunately, that hunt was fruitless as the items were usually in bad condition and ridiculously overpriced...( lots of Diors : Malice, monogramme, detective, girly, trotter romantique among others). Quite sad, we decided that we needed to lifted our spirits...first something for the body, then for the soul....


----------



## nataliam1976

then we moved on to...







and finally....


----------



## nataliam1976

And no, I am not a big fan on Louis Vuitton, but i know some bubs here who are, so this is for you!








you can actually see me in the window with my turq balenciaga


----------



## nataliam1976

I must say that even though I dont like most of LV designs, the store itself is amazing and the jewelry and watches section breathtaking....so are the prices. There were two lines I loved - and since we went to Printemps and had a first look at the new other designer collections and didnt really like anything or the choice was ridiculously small - I brought my first little treat home that day !







Since it suddenly got late, we treated ourselves to a delicious dinner and then a glass of white wine mixed with gossiping and oogling handsome Frenchies in a cosy bar du vin ...


----------



## nataliam1976

On Sunday almost everything is closed in France, we made it a sleep in and relaxing day...we started off with a lovely lunch in one of the best sushi restaurants in Paris, and you dont want to know the amount we ordered and actually ate !  I managed to take a few pics while nobody was looking....















after that we visited a Jacques Tati exhibition in Cinemathique Francaise, unofrtunately taking photos was forbidden, so only have the pic of the outside of the building. It was cool to see whole families including kids actually enjoying art. 







Paris provides bikes now for the citizens and tourists, I think they look cute - both design and colours wise.


----------



## nataliam1976

Then we realised that despite the fact that it was Sunday, Sephora at Champs Elysees was open until midnight...and of course we spent over 3 hours there, smelling and trying out every perfume and cream possible and getting our make ups done!

I discovered Bare Escentuals ( yes I know I know I am behind !) and I fell in love with how natural it looks  so i got myself a full set for the face and eyes, along with my favourite perfume, some classic French Roger Gallet soaps for my mum, la prairie creams,  a new Giorgio Armani Eyes to Kill mascara (that is only available in this one location in the world before its official launch in June) and countless everyday maintenance bits and pieces that are still packed somewhere...

Btw I tested the red Eyes to Kill version too and it does give an extremely funky look to the eye lashes ( its supposed to be mixed with black, not used on its own) but a its a bit too much for me


----------



## nataliam1976

Yesterday was planned to the very last minute...after all it was a day when we had to hit Faubourg Saint Honore and see all the boutiques and new collections !  but we started with Fauchon and Hediard, two lovely gourmet shops in Madeleine district, where I did some shopping for treats for my mum 


















hand made pralines, madeleines, macaroons....mmmmm!


----------



## hinotori

ohhh nice pics Nat!!! i haven't been to France for a while now... time to visit it soon hehe!


----------



## nataliam1976

Just round the corner we got straight into Passage Royal...guess what window is right outside ! 












Now I must say here that I didnt really like what was in Dior boutiques...sure, there were cute things, but nothing I would like to spend such amount of money on! So off we went in our crusade to burn some plastic



I started small but lovely ...






Then I almost cried when I found out Chanel didnt have my size of the heels I wanted ...







( some of the shoes were ridiculous, plastic high heels with bunny tail fur attached at the back...) but some were really beautiful


We skipped Hermes ( the decor in the windows was ridiculous, they were all covered in huge orange and black Herms logo and thats it, except for one corner turned into a jungle, with one silly Evelyne on display and not much else) but we snooped around in other places and had a hearty laugh at Prada new clothes collection.


----------



## AudreyII

loving all your pics, what did you get from LV?
I still haven't been to Paris, I could get a direct flight any day of the week and be there in a couple of hours and I still haven't been, what is wrong with me??

What is that crispy fried stuff, it looks delicious, is the white stuff edible too, like a big prawn cracker?


----------



## nataliam1976

I stopped laughing though when we moved to Prada accessories section, where Nat simply fell in love ! 








So even though I am not in Paris anymore, I brought my little love affair home with me !  It was a lovely trip...*sigh*


----------



## nataliam1976

AudreyII said:


> loving all your pics, what did you get from LV?
> I still haven't been to Paris, I could get a direct flight any day of the week and be there in a couple of hours and I still haven't been, what is wrong with me??
> 
> What is that crispy fried stuff, it looks delicious, is the white stuff edible too, like a big prawn cracker?



haha I am not telling ! LV fans must crack the mystery lol

it was a fried chicken salad starter, and the thingy is edible indeed

I dont know what is wrong with you but you better get on that flight asap, sister, Paris is fantabulous!


----------



## hinotori

hey Nat! that ring reminds me of the Dior Midnight charms perfume bottle somehow hehe...


----------



## AudreyII

yum, I love everything crispy fried. I am determined to go to Paris this year, maybe in September for my birthday...
A mystery LV... AND a mystery Prada? I just googled Prada this season and OMG, no wonder you were laughing, what were they thinking?
Acessories are good though, new shoes, a bag?


----------



## nataliam1976

hinotori said:


> hey Nat! that ring reminds me of the Dior Midnight charms perfume bottle somehow hehe...



Its not Dior, but the ring looks very much like it hun, you have a good eye !


----------



## nataliam1976

AudreyII said:


> yum, I love everything crispy fried. I am determined to go to Paris this year, maybe in September for my birthday...
> A mystery LV... AND a mystery Prada? I just googled Prada this season and OMG, no wonder you were laughing, what were they thinking?
> Acessories are good though, new shoes, a bag?




who cares about shoes...


----------



## eminere

Nat!  What a lovely pictorial spread so far! 

hinotori's made an interesting observation about your ring - who is it by? Is it Swarovski? It looks so gorgeous on your finger! 

And any clues for the LV and Prada shopping bags...?


----------



## AudreyII

I've lost touch with Prada recently, does it have big hardware?


----------



## hinotori

nataliam1976 said:


> who cares about shoes...


 
LOL 

oh i thought it would be from Dior since it was pretty much alike! nonetheless it's very pretty


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;10938472 said:
			
		

> Nat!  What a lovely pictorial spread so far!
> 
> hinotori's made an interesting observation about your ring - who is it by? Is it Swarovski? It looks so gorgeous on your finger!
> 
> And any clues for the LV and Prada shopping bags...?



Its quite cheap actually, made by brand quite famous in France but also accessible price wise, Agatha. I love its look!

Clues....hmmmm


----------



## nataliam1976

AudreyII said:


> I've lost touch with Prada recently, does it have big hardware?




no sweetie, not at all!


----------



## AudreyII

a purse or cles from LV. The round Roses zippy thingy? - can't think of the proper name 

So no big hardware, looks flat, I have no idea, but you just made me look at the bags on the Prada site and there are some gorgeous bags on there


----------



## eminere

I can only guess the LV is some small leather good; as for the Prada, is it one of their big flat clutches? Or one of their collapsible shopping totes...


----------



## hinotori

did you get a LV scarf Nat?


----------



## nataliam1976

I am horrible with making reveals !

Let me introduce my new beauty : 

with flash






and without


----------



## eminere

Ahhhh the French Purse in Amarante Monogram Vernis!  Amarante is one of my most favourite Vernis colours ever!


----------



## hinotori

congratz on your new LV baby Nat!!!


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;10938884 said:
			
		

> Ahhhh the French Purse in Amarante Monogram Vernis!  Amarante is one of my most favourite Vernis colours ever!





I so agree ! I almost bought an amarante alma to go with it, but the size they had in amarante was much bigger than the usual, and it was a bit too much for me .

Incredible though how expensive small goods at LV are compared to Prada or Dior or Chanel even. 475 Eur for only a medium sized wallet, thats almost half or more the price of many bags in there


----------



## nataliam1976

and the final buy shown here tonight, my new Prada gauffre mordore oversized clutch! Its gorgeous, chic and casual at the same time, you can dress it up or down..it was love at first sight












the inside lining is pink and satiny and there is a small mirror with pink ribbon included...cute!


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> I so agree ! I almost bought an amarante alma to go with it, but the size they had in amarante was much bigger than the usual, and it was a bit too much for me .
> 
> Incredible though how expensive small goods at LV are compared to Prada or Dior or Chanel even. 475 Eur for only a medium sized wallet, thats almost half or more the price of many bags in there


Yes it's very curious how LV decided to do the Vernis Alma in such large sizes, which I think is a bit much considering that the material _is_ patent leather, after all.

All the price increases have certainly escalated LV's prices; I had quite a few sticker shocks when I enquired about some items recently. I think Prada's small leather goods, particularly wallets, represents some of the best value for a luxury brand that your money can buy.


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> and the final buy shown here tonight, my new Prada gauffre mordore oversized clutch! Its gorgeous, chic and casual at the same time, you can dress it up or down..it was love at first sight
> 
> 
> the inside lining is pink and satiny and there is a small mirror with pink ribbon included...cute!


OMG I LOVE IT!  Love the colour, love Gauffre, love the oversized style! And the mirror with bow is just too cute 

See - I guessed right 

One of their deerskin totes is gonna be MINE grrrr


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;10939103 said:
			
		

> OMG I LOVE IT!  Love the colour, love Gauffre, love the oversized style! And the mirror with bow is just too cute
> 
> See - I guessed right
> 
> One of their deerskin totes is gonna be MINE grrrr



Emi, you are a pro, I knew you would know ! 


I will take some natural light pics tomorrow in the sun to show you how gorgeous it looks

Ooooooh a deerskin tote, shall I call them and ask to find you one?  the SA was trying to steal my macaroons, he owes me one !


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> Emi, you are a pro, I knew you would know !
> 
> 
> I will take some natural light pics tomorrow in the sun to show you how gorgeous it looks
> 
> Ooooooh a deerskin tote, shall I call them and ask to find you one?  the SA was trying to steal my macaroons, he owes me one !


Can't wait to see more of your pictures - what a lovely and fruitful trip you had! 

Hahaha I've already told my SAs at both my local stores to notify me IMMEDIATELY if and when the bag I want goes on sale


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;10939259 said:
			
		

> Can't wait to see more of your pictures - what a lovely and fruitful trip you had!
> 
> Hahaha I've already told my SAs at both my local stores to notify me IMMEDIATELY if and when the bag I want goes on sale



now thats what i call networking !


----------



## hinotori

your Prada clutch is to die for Nat!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

WOWOW Nat what a wonderful trip! Thank you for all the pictures. I am so happy for you! And ooooooo all those yummy treats mmmmm. 

That ring looks gorgeous on you. Is it Chanel?

Oh I love your Vernis French Purse! Glad to see it in the hands of a non-LV fan *lol* and hopefully it will turn you around. 

And congrats on the Prada clutch. Any modeling pics?


----------



## pegasuscom

*Nat* - AWESOME shopping trip!  I lvoe your LV; would go perfect with my giant honking Alma MM in Amarante (that handbag is an acquired taste due to its size)!  The Prada clutch just makes you want to use it for a pillow!  The leather looks so soft.  Did you see any Prada Degrade handbags?  Your ring is gorgeous!  Are those amethysts or crystals?  The stones are so clear and sparkly.  And the food, OMG, I gained 5 pounds looking at the pics!  Thanks for giving us a mini trip to Paris!


----------



## AudreyII

A Gauffre, stunning! Love the amarante purse too, it is the most gorgeous colour.


----------



## nataliam1976

Fashion Doctor said:


> WOWOW Nat what a wonderful trip! Thank you for all the pictures. I am so happy for you! And ooooooo all those yummy treats mmmmm.
> 
> That ring looks gorgeous on you. Is it Chanel?
> 
> Oh I love your Vernis French Purse! Glad to see it in the hands of a non-LV fan *lol* and hopefully it will turn you around.
> 
> And congrats on the Prada clutch. Any modeling pics?



ah no, the ring cost me 38  Eur in a costume jewelry boutique ! 

I think I am turned around a bit after that visit to LV, Im thinking of getting epi alma for work... if only the amarante was smaller ! 


Modelling pics maybe in a while, I lost a good bit of my hormonal treatment weight, but I need to lose a bit more before I do:shame:


----------



## nataliam1976

AudreyII said:


> A Gauffre, stunning! Love the amarante purse too, it is the most gorgeous colour.




thank you hun!


----------



## nataliam1976

pegasuscom said:


> *Nat* - AWESOME shopping trip!  I lvoe your LV; would go perfect with my giant honking Alma MM in Amarante (that handbag is an acquired taste due to its size)!  The Prada clutch just makes you want to use it for a pillow!  The leather looks so soft.  Did you see any Prada Degrade handbags?  Your ring is gorgeous!  Are those amethysts or crystals?  The stones are so clear and sparkly.  And the food, OMG, I gained 5 pounds looking at the pics!  Thanks for giving us a mini trip to Paris!




Savannah you crazy woman, I am not surprised you would have that hummer of a gorgeous bag ! do you have any pics? 

The Prada clutch is so soft and squishy you just wanna cuddle it all the time! No degrade though, just new lines and classics, I think you will need to research online for one like I did 

The ring is crystals


----------



## pegasuscom

A pic, just for Nat   I am so glad I have found a forum that embraces my inner lunatic!


----------



## nataliam1976

Arrrrgh I love, love, love this bag and I am embracing your lunatic with (bag)passion, girl!

thats what I dont understand, how my small wallet can cost almost half of the price of this ginormous beauty aaargh


----------



## Fashion Doctor

OMG Savannah that Alma is gorgeous! You've got some rocking hot bags girl!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

nataliam1976 said:


> ah no, the ring cost me 38  Eur in a costume jewelry boutique !
> 
> *I think I am turned around a bit after that visit to LV*, Im thinking of getting epi alma for work... if only the amarante was smaller !
> 
> 
> Modelling pics maybe in a while, I lost a good bit of my hormonal treatment weight, but I need to lose a bit more before I do:shame:



WOW what a steal for that beautiful ring! 

And woohoo for Nat joining the Dior-LV fans. 

I will be waiting for your modeling pics patiently.


----------



## pegasuscom

Fashion Doctor said:


> OMG Savannah that Alma is gorgeous! You've got some rocking hot bags girl!


*
FD* - Do you sense a theme with my bags?  They all have to be HUGE!  Do you think I should keep this Bbag?  It is a different sort of style and the darn thing weighs like 4 pounds empty...

*Nat* - As to LV prices, they are AWFUL and how do they get away with it?  I guess because they are LV!  Supply and demand!
















The little red thingie is the security tag.  I am leaving it on until I decide stay or go.


And does anyone have any idea how much to ask for my rather unfortunate purchase?\


----------



## Fashion Doctor

hmmmm on the Bbag, Savannah, you are asking the wrong person lol. You know I will be biased but if you don't mind me picking on the non-Dbag haha...

Okay I don't like the shape of the bag. And I'm not sure how the short chain, the small buckle, and the humongous hardware thing on the side could go together. So my vote would be to go.


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Wow Nat - great report! And really great stuff you got in Paris  As a fellow not-so-fond-of-LV-stuff-baglover I must say that I too really like your new LV. Love the colour and the patent leather (it would actually look great with my cell, a purple Nokia ...) - and the Prada  Yummy!!!

Sorry about the shoes, hope you find them somewhere else soon


----------



## Necromancer

*Pegasuscom*, I love that LV Alma in post #758. I saw it in one of the Sydney boutiques a while ago and it's stunning. *adds it to my wish list*


----------



## Elsie87

Wonderful pictures *Nat*!!!! It looks like you had a great time over there! 

LOVE the new wallet and bag!!!!  Great, elegant choices!

Oh, and that sushi dinner and all those pastries look delicious....


----------



## nataliam1976

Thank you all my lovelies, what a shame you couldnt have been there with me !


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Wow, looks like you had a great shopping expedition! I love everything, especially the LV vernis


----------



## snoopylaughs

I have no idea where to put this but this rug from williams-sonoma looks so much like the cannage quilting/threading, i just had to share!

http://www.wshome.com/products/p1750/index.cfm?pkey=crugs-braided-sisal-animal-print


----------



## Fashion Doctor

snoopylaughs said:


> I have no idea where to put this but this rug from williams-sonoma looks so much like the cannage quilting/threading, i just had to share!
> 
> http://www.wshome.com/products/p1750/index.cfm?pkey=crugs-braided-sisal-animal-print



That's so cool!  I wish they had it in darker color... I could use it for my closet lol.


----------



## Dior Addict

Hey *NAT*,
Thanks for all the nice Paris pics! Gave me a chance to do a little day-dreaming, you actually got me talking to my Fiance about going back to Paris, he's like, "Where did that come from???" 
Anyway.... I know what you mean about LV, over New Years I was staying at the Prince de Galles around the corner from the Champs LV and it took me three days to get in the store, every time I would go by there was a line out the door!!!! Seriously.... I am not waiting in line to spend that kind of money. Finally one morning there was no line!


----------



## Dior Addict

BTW..... good choice on the Vernis LV


----------



## pegasuscom

*DA* - Et tu?  We have matching LV Almas!  So when do we get to see the rest of your bags?  Perhaps some additions to the "Show us your non-Diors"?


----------



## LaMissy

I must check this thread more often, Nat your Paris photos are fantastic. 

The food looks so yummy.

Love the prada clutch too


----------



## LaMissy

snoopylaughs said:


> I have no idea where to put this but this rug from williams-sonoma looks so much like the cannage quilting/threading, i just had to share!
> 
> http://www.wshome.com/products/p1750/index.cfm?pkey=crugs-braided-sisal-animal-print


 

too cool.. come swith a hefty price tag aswell


----------



## nataliam1976

Dior Addict said:


> Hey *NAT*,
> Thanks for all the nice Paris pics! Gave me a chance to do a little day-dreaming, you actually got me talking to my Fiance about going back to Paris, he's like, "Where did that come from???"
> Anyway.... I know what you mean about LV, over New Years I was staying at the Prince de Galles around the corner from the Champs LV and it took me three days to get in the store, every time I would go by there was a line out the door!!!! Seriously.... I am not waiting in line to spend that kind of money. Finally one morning there was no line!


 

LOL send your fiance over to me, I will explain to him the dire need of going back to Paris for both of you! 

I actually stood in the queue imagine! but it goes pretty fast so it only lasted a few minutes despite the queue being quite long..and I can understand why they do it this way, the poor SAs would drop dead if they let everyone in at the same time and there would be no space to pass . Once I got in, i actually appreciated it.


OMG you have the alma too...this bag is stalking me....hmmmm


oh and please please post your other bags too!


----------



## nataliam1976

LaMissy said:


> I must check this thread more often, Nat your Paris photos are fantastic.
> 
> The food looks so yummy.
> 
> Love the prada clutch too


 

aaargh does it mean you dont read this thread religiously on daily basis, LaMissy?  you evil woman you


----------



## Dior Addict

pegasuscom said:


> *DA* - Et tu?  We have matching LV Almas!  So when do we get to see the rest of your bags?  Perhaps some additions to the "Show us your non-Diors"?



Will update soon! although I don't think I have much left to show....


----------



## Dior Addict

*Nat*, ITA shame on you LaMissy


as for the Alma Vernis, the only way to make her stop "stalking" you is "bringing" her home with you.....


----------



## LaMissy

nataliam1976 said:


> aaargh does it mean you dont read this thread religiously on daily basis, LaMissy?  you evil woman you


 

 I am ashamed to admit it....sorry hun! 

I guess I need to subscribe to this lovely thread.


----------



## nataliam1976

Dior Addict said:


> *Nat*, ITA shame on you LaMissy
> 
> 
> as for the Alma Vernis, the only way to make her stop "stalking" you is "bringing" her home with you.....




I think it will be an option at the next visit to Paris !


----------



## LaMissy

Dior Addict said:


> *Nat*, ITA shame on you LaMissy
> 
> 
> as for the Alma Vernis, the only way to make her stop "stalking" you is "bringing" her home with you.....


 

 I havent purcahsed a Dior in donkeys years. I am bad.


----------



## nataliam1976

LaMissy said:


> I am ashamed to admit it....sorry hun!
> 
> I guess I need to subscribe to this lovely thread.




aaaw please do, we need you more around here


----------



## LaMissy

nataliam1976 said:


> I think it will be an option at the next visit to Paris !


 

Love your LV Vernis, not really a fan of LV but I do love that line. I cant stand the Epi.


----------



## nataliam1976

LaMissy said:


> I havent purcahsed a Dior in donkeys years. I am bad.




Then we have the non Dior purchases thread for you!


----------



## nataliam1976

LaMissy said:


> Love your LV Vernis, not really a fan of LV but I do love that line. I cant stand the Epi.




LOL really? I know why I hate the monogram, but why epi?


----------



## cuteangel7777

*Hi Ladies!* I am a new Lady Dior fan.. i had a small black one that my mom bought me a long long time ago (i think 6+ years) and i have a few saddle bags but never thought about buying another lady dior until i got hit by the Large Navy Patent Lady Dior.. i think its around 26xx.. I was wondering if they go on sale? if so when? I know this is a chat thread but ididnt want to start a new thread soo if u could help another helpless new lady dior addict here.. please please please!!

thanks in advance!


----------



## LaMissy

nataliam1976 said:


> Then we have the non Dior purchases thread for you!


 

yay .. I should post my recent purchases... my Chanel Cambon Bowler and I got the Miu Miu Bow.


----------



## LaMissy

nataliam1976 said:


> LOL really? I know why I hate the monogram, but why epi?


 
I dunno maybe all those ridged lines ... lol


----------



## nataliam1976

LaMissy said:


> yay .. I should post my recent purchases... my Chanel Cambon Bowler and I got the Miu Miu Bow.




Miu Miu Bow? I love this bag! which colour did you get?


----------



## LaMissy

cuteangel7777 said:


> *Hi Ladies!* I am a new Lady Dior fan.. i had a small black one that my mom bought me a long long time ago (i think 6+ years) and i have a few saddle bags but never thought about buying another lady dior until i got hit by the Large Navy Patent Lady Dior.. i think its around 26xx.. I was wondering if they go on sale? if so when? I know this is a chat thread but ididnt want to start a new thread soo if u could help another helpless new lady dior addict here.. please please please!!
> 
> thanks in advance!


 
Hi Cuteangel and welcome to Dior Chat.

The Lady Diors hardly gets discounted, even if they do it would be a certain colour or discountiued style. Hope that helps also if you do aquick forum search there are a few threads that will have more details on the Lady Dior prices.


----------



## LaMissy

nataliam1976 said:


> Miu Miu Bow? I love this bag! which colour did you get?


 
its like a beige tan colour..  I am taking her to Singapore with me so will post some photos when I get back.


----------



## nataliam1976

LaMissy said:


> its like a beige tan colour..  I am taking her to Singapore with me so will post some photos when I get back.



AND you are going to Singapore ? OMG girl. Promise us a lot of pics from everywhere pretty please!


----------



## LaMissy

will do.. I am going on the Night Safari and Sentosa beach.


----------



## Dior Addict

LaMissy said:


> its like a beige tan colour..  I am taking her to Singapore with me so will post some photos when I get back.



Wait!!! Can we get some pics before you leave with it?


----------



## LaMissy

DA I am leaving in a few days time so I wont have much time... I will try but no promises.


----------



## pegasuscom

*LaMissy* - What will we do without you here?  I will have to tell all the people that want authentications that they do not have the correct photos of the interior tag!!!  I am glad you are subscribing to some more threads!  Your trip and new bags sound fabulous!  Chanel 
*
Cuteangel7777* - Welcome to the craziness that is the Dior forum!

*Nat* - I can't see any purse having the balls to stalk you... brave LV Amarante Alma

*DA* - You sound like FD, "Can we have pictures"?


----------



## LaMissy

pegasuscom said:


> *LaMissy* - What will we do without you here? I will have to tell all the people that want authentications that they do not have the correct photos of the interior tag!!! I am glad you are subscribing to some more threads! Your trip and new bags sound fabulous! Chanel
> 
> *Cuteangel7777* - Welcome to the craziness that is the Dior forum!
> 
> *Nat* - I can't see any purse having the balls to stalk you... brave LV Amarante Alma
> 
> *DA* - You sound like FD, "Can we have pictures"?


 
Hey Sav, I will be bringing my Laptop  so will check in with you lovely ladies.

yay I will try and post some photos of my latest transaction when I get back.

Try not to buy too many Diors whilst I am gone, I cant keep it up with your shopping as it is


----------



## Fashion Doctor

pegasuscom said:


> *LaMissy* - What will we do without you here?  I will have to tell all the people that want authentications that they do not have the correct photos of the interior tag!!!  I am glad you are subscribing to some more threads!  Your trip and new bags sound fabulous!  Chanel
> *
> Cuteangel7777* - Welcome to the craziness that is the Dior forum!
> 
> *Nat* - I can't see any purse having the balls to stalk you... brave LV Amarante Alma
> 
> *DA* - *You sound like FD, "Can we have pictures"?*



*P*recious, can we have more of your pictures? Ooooo and modeling pics please please please???


----------



## cuteangel7777

*Thank you La Missy!* 

OMG i am soo hooked.. i got a bag holder (the bee ones with tons and tons of crystals) from dior today!! Soo excited to hold my pretty bags with a pretty bag holder..lol


----------



## LaMissy

cuteangel7777 said:


> *Thank you La Missy!*
> 
> OMG i am soo hooked.. i got a bag holder (the bee ones with tons and tons of crystals) from dior today!! Soo excited to hold my pretty bags with a pretty bag holder..lol


 
sounds super cute... please post photos for use to drool


----------



## pegasuscom

Fashion Doctor said:


> *P*recious, can we have more of your pictures? Ooooo and modeling pics please please please???



More pics of what? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I am a simple single woman trying to eeek out a living in the wild wild midwest...


----------



## nataliam1976

pegasuscom said:


> More pics of what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a simple single woman trying to eeek out a living in the wild wild midwest...




liar and confabulator !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




now get off your cute aSS, stop slacking and show us what you got !


----------



## LaMissy

nataliam1976 said:


> liar and confabulator !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now get off your cute aSS, stop slacking and show us what you got !


 
 dontcha just love a woman who doesnt beat around the bush... and just gets straight to the point.


----------



## nataliam1976

LaMissy said:


> dontcha just love a woman who doesnt beat around the bush... and just gets straight to the point.



aaah now I just need beating around the bush smiley but I cant find it !


----------



## pegasuscom

nataliam1976 said:


> liar and confabulator !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now get off your cute aSS, stop slacking and show us what you got !



Dear Lord, *Nat* has gone all Hulkamania NWA wrestling on me and is beating me with a metal chair!!!  And calling me a confabulator no less!  The Dior Mafia takes its photographs VERY seriously. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Guess I will have to hire bodyguards...


----------



## nataliam1976

pegasuscom said:


> Dear Lord, *Nat* has gone all Hulkamania NWA wrestling on me and is beating me with a metal chair!!! And calling me a confabulator no less! The Dior Mafia takes its photographs VERY seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I will have to hire bodyguards...


 
My secret is out, I am a she-Hulk!!! 

well, did you think being in a mafia is only shiz and giggles? There are duties and codes of honour involved too...taking pictures of your collection is one of the most important, so hurry up if you dont want us to start planning vendetta


----------



## Dior Addict

Well said NAT!!!


----------



## hinotori

I am so excited! I just bought a brown metal Gaucho off ebay  many thanks to Nat for the authentication!!!


----------



## pegasuscom

nataliam1976 said:


> My secret is out, I am a she-Hulk!!!
> 
> well, did you think being in a mafia is only shiz and giggles? There are duties and codes of honour involved too...taking pictures of your collection is one of the most important, so hurry up if you dont want us to start planning vendetta





But I was thinking more along the lines of this Hulk...






Nothing scarier than a fake tan and a load of steroids!


----------



## pegasuscom

*Hinotori/Dior Princess* - Congrats on your metal Gaucho!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

pegasuscom said:


> But I was thinking more along the lines of this Hulk...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing scarier than a fake tan and a load of steroids!



Aaaah, I think he may need more steroids...


----------



## Fashion Doctor

hinotori said:


> I am so excited! I just bought a brown metal Gaucho off ebay  many thanks to Nat for the authentication!!!



Good news hinotori! I can see a gaucho storm coming soon...


----------



## hinotori

thanks pegasuscom and Fashion Doctor!
i requested the invoice with the seller, so hopefully she responds to it quickly.
i will definitely take modeling pics when i recieve it


----------



## Necromancer

^^ Congrats. I look forward to seeing your pics.


----------



## Elsie87

^^ Yeah, me too!


----------



## hinotori

hihi i am so looking forward to recieve it


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Elsie87 said:


> ^^ Yeah, me too!



Hey Elsie, while we are waiting for the gaucho storm hihi, can we see more of your outfit pics?


----------



## pegasuscom

More *Elsie*, more *Elsie*, more *Elsie*!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want to see the Hermes bag with a couple of outfits!


----------



## Elsie87

^^ Ok, I'll take some pics!!!


----------



## Elsie87

Here you go:


_H 'pochette' with:_






_Mango cropped cardigan, New Look vest, Miss Etam trousers, H&M jewelry and Gucci shoes._







_Hale Bob tunic, Miss Etam jeans, H&M jewelry and Gucci shoes.

_http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=782779&stc=1&d=1243528581


----------



## nataliam1976

Elsie what size shoes are you wearing?


----------



## Elsie87

They look huge, don't they?  I think it's because the shoes are closer to the camera than the rest of the outfit.

I wear 40-40.5-41. The two pairs above are 40.5. First pair is a tad to big though, need to buy heel grips for those.


----------



## nataliam1976

Elsie87 said:


> They look huge, don't they?  I think it's because the shoes are closer to the camera than the rest of the outfit.
> 
> I wear 40-40.5-41. The two pairs above are 40.5. First pair is a tad to big though, need to buy heel grips for those.




LOL no !!!! I was just asking, because if you were 38-38.5, I would be booking my ticket to Belgium for tomorrow and then I would dive into your shoe closet !


----------



## hinotori

nataliam1976 said:


> LOL no !!!! I was just asking, because if you were 38-38.5, I would be booking my ticket to Belgium for tomorrow and then I would dive into your shoe closet !


 
haha is there a diving smiley? i can't seem to find one, a flying one then? :buttercup: hihi...


----------



## Black_Swarmer

nataliam1976 said:


> LOL no !!!! I was just asking, because if you were 38-38.5, I would be booking my ticket to Belgium for tomorrow and then I would dive into your shoe closet !


 
I was thinking the exact same thing! Sadly I'm a 39 which means I won't even be able to raid you shoe closes Nat  how 'bout showing us some of your shoes hun?


----------



## pegasuscom

*Elsie* - You rock baby girl! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Are you SURE you are only 22?  I would have loved to have your wardrobe at that age!  Never settle and make sure if you get married he has a title AND a boatload of cash!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the outfits with the Hermes!  Thanks for taking the pics mon petit Dior Glamazon - you earned your title!

Oh and *Elsie *-- Run as far and as fast as you can!  The Evil *Nat* is after your shoes!  OMG, *Nat* and I wear the same size... loads the Sig Sauer 9mm with laser scope and camps out in front of my closet... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  hhhmmm, thinks I may perhaps be proliferating the American stereotype of the gun toting cowgirl... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Black_Swarmer *- LOVE your new title!


----------



## Elsie87

nataliam1976 said:


> LOL no !!!! I was just asking, because if you were 38-38.5, I would be booking my ticket to Belgium for tomorrow and then I would dive into your shoe closet !


 
Haha!  

Ok then, *I* thought they looked huge ! I saw that pic and I thought "Yikes, are my feet THAT big?"  Lousy camera perspective!

Thanks for the compliment, hun!


----------



## Elsie87

Black_Swarmer said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing! Sadly I'm a 39 which means I won't even be able to raid you shoe closes Nat  how 'bout showing us some of your shoes hun?


 
I agree! Would love to see some!


----------



## Elsie87

pegasuscom said:


> *Elsie* - You rock baby girl!  Are you SURE you are only 22? I would have loved to have your wardrobe at that age! Never settle and make sure if you get married he has a title AND a boatload of cash!!!  LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the outfits with the Hermes! Thanks for taking the pics mon petit Dior Glamazon - you earned your title!
> 
> Oh and *Elsie *-- Run as far and as fast as you can! The Evil *Nat* is after your shoes! OMG, *Nat* and I wear the same size... loads the Sig Sauer 9mm with laser scope and camps out in front of my closet...  hhhmmm, thinks I may perhaps be proliferating the American stereotype of the gun toting cowgirl...
> 
> *Black_Swarmer *- LOVE your new title!


 
Awww, thank you! :urock:

*"Never settle and make sure if you get married he has a title AND a boatload of cash!!!"* 

I was thinking the same thing... Dior Mafia telepathy! :ninja:

About the clothes & accessories: Well, I try to cut back on like everything my peers love to do: restaurant visits, booze + I take the bus instead of a taxi, I don't smoke, etc. so I can spend it ALL on clothes, bags and shoes (my TRUE LOVE)!  All my friends think I'm nuts but this is what I really want! 

That's why I have such a VAST collection! 

And I'm glad I can share it all with you crazy Dior Mafia members! 


Oh, and I'm leaving for Luxemburg again today. See you all on Monday!


----------



## nataliam1976

have a great trip Elsie, do a lot of shopping LOL !


----------



## nataliam1976

Black_Swarmer said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing! Sadly I'm a 39 which means I won't even be able to raid you shoe closes Nat  how 'bout showing us some of your shoes hun?


 

Aaaah, that is so unfair since we are both in Cph, we should have the same shoe size so that we could double our choices LOL

some of my favourite shoes here on page 7 and 8

http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/dior-lovers-show-us-your-non-dior-purchases-424358-7.html


when I get home, I will try and find more pics of my shoe babies, cant take any since most of them are packed away in boxes, waiting for the move.


----------



## nataliam1976

pegasuscom said:


> OMG, *Nat* and I wear the same size... loads the Sig Sauer 9mm with laser scope and camps out in front of my closet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hhhmmm, thinks I may perhaps be proliferating the American stereotype of the gun toting cowgirl...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> OMG Im sure you are just going to pretend that you are guarding your own closet and then you will sneak upon me and try and raid mine ! You are forgetting who you are dealing with, missy !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just kidding, loves ya, Precious Enabler Wild Child Cowgirl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


----------



## nataliam1976

OT but isnt this smiley just hilarious ?


----------



## Necromancer

*Nat*, I love that emoticon.


----------



## pegasuscom

nataliam1976 said:


> OT but isnt this smiley just hilarious ?



I have always wanted to use that smiley but could never think of an appropriate context...


----------



## Black_Swarmer

These one represents me best right now since I'm leaving for sunny Mallorca tomorrow! Looking forward to relaxing on a beach for a week (and maybe do some shopping ... no Dior boutiques though).

Try not to get into too much trouble while I'm away


----------



## Necromancer

^^ Sounds wonderful. Have fun.


----------



## nataliam1976

Black_Swarmer said:


> These one represents me best right now since I'm leaving for sunny Mallorca tomorrow! Looking forward to relaxing on a beach for a week (and maybe do some shopping ... no Dior boutiques though).
> 
> Try not to get into too much trouble while I'm away





oooh have fun sweetie ! we will miss you!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Black_Swarmer said:


> These one represents me best right now since I'm leaving for sunny Mallorca tomorrow! Looking forward to relaxing on a beach for a week (and maybe do some shopping ... no Dior boutiques though).
> 
> Try not to get into too much trouble while I'm away



Ooooo a week on the beach... I'm so jealous now! Have a wonderful time! We'll be thinking of you.


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Elsie87 said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> _H 'pochette' with:_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Mango cropped cardigan, New Look vest, Miss Etam trousers, H&M jewelry and Gucci shoes._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Hale Bob tunic, Miss Etam jeans, H&M jewelry and Gucci shoes.
> 
> _http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=782779&stc=1&d=1243528581



Love your outfits Elsie! You never fail to impress!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Thanks Necromancer, Nat and FD - I'll probably miss you guys a little bit too, this place is kind of addictive ... 

'See' you all in a week!


----------



## pegasuscom

Black_Swarmer said:


> Thanks Necromancer, Nat and FD - I'll probably miss you guys a little bit too, this place is kind of addictive ...
> 
> 'See' you all in a week!



Have fun on your trip Black_Swarmer aka Dior Hypnotist!


----------



## Elsie87

Thanks, *FD*!!! 


Have fun, *BS*!!!!


----------



## eminere

OMG guys!!! Those of you in Australia NEED to go to your nearest boutiques ASAP - the Dior Spring/Summer 2009 sale has commenced! The SHOES - I can't believe it but CURRENT season stock as well as Lady Dior and Miss Dior shoes are reduced!!!  And the bags - Plisse, My Dior, Diorita, and a couple other lines as well!


----------



## Elsie87

^^Aww, Australia is just a tad too far for me... :cry:

Btw *emi*, love the new avatar! Is that the guy from Star Trek perhaps?


----------



## eminere

Elsie87 said:


> ^^Aww, Australia is just a tad too far for me... :cry:
> 
> Btw *emi*, love the new avatar! Is that the guy from Star Trek perhaps?


I seriously couldn't believe my eyes - CDBee and Savane Chic shoes on sale!!! That's crazy ridiculous! 

Hehehe it sure is - you're the second person to notice. Chris Pine is looking mighty fiiiine


----------



## Elsie87

^^Ow yes! And the fact that he was on Star Trek makes him even more attractive to me (I'm a dork, I know )!


----------



## eminere

Elsie87 said:


> ^^Ow yes! And the fact that he was on Star Trek makes him even more attractive to me (I'm a dork, I know )!


He looks almost like a Ken doll in this shot:






But anatomically correct, we hope! 

And ooh-la-la:


----------



## Elsie87

eminere;11189346 said:
			
		

> He looks almost like a Ken doll in this shot:
> 
> 
> 
> *But anatomically correct, we hope! *
> 
> And ooh-la-la:


 
 We sure do!

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## nataliam1976

ohhh jeeee hunk porn


----------



## pegasuscom

Mr. Pine is just drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

^^Aww how cute!


----------



## pegasuscom

Opinions?  I just scored these Balmain shoes on elux for like 70% off!  I know they aren't Dior...


----------



## nataliam1976

pegasuscom said:


> Opinions? I just scored these Balmain shoes on elux for like 70% off! I know they aren't Dior...


 


sizzling HOT !


----------



## Elsie87

^^ Yup, I agree!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

That's super hot, Wild Child! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Do you have a front shot of the shoe? Now I wanna see how it looks on you!


----------



## jkaton3

OMG I just got these DIOR snakeskin cork wedges, NOW I KNOW THEY WERE PART OF A CAMPAIGN BUT I CANT FIND IT ANYWHERE! Does anyone remember these??? Was it Pamela who wore them? I'm trying to figure out the season and campaign they were from! Come on DIOR EXPERTS! THANK YOU!!!


----------



## LaMissy

Hey Dior Ladies I just got back from my mini Holiday in the far east. Didnt do much handbag shopping mainly sight seeing and local mall stuff.  Prices for Gucci and Dior is really high over there its crazy ... I was looking for a Gucci Pelham and it cost just over £1000 but it only cost £750 here in the UK and was in the sale for £400.


----------



## hinotori

I am gonna keep this short. I hope that i can take my baby home by wednesday. Will show pix... For now, don't ask  i am being mysterious huh? Hihi... ^_^


----------



## nataliam1976

hinotori said:


> I am gonna keep this short. I hope that i can take my baby home by wednesday. Will show pix... For now, don't ask  i am being mysterious huh? Hihi... ^_^






oooh what what what ! ?


----------



## nataliam1976

LaMissy said:


> Hey Dior Ladies I just got back from my mini Holiday in the far east. Didnt do much handbag shopping mainly sight seeing and local mall stuff.  Prices for Gucci and Dior is really high over there its crazy ... I was looking for a Gucci Pelham and it cost just over £1000 but it only cost £750 here in the UK and was in the sale for £400.




Hello hun, welcome back ! I hope you had a lovely time, please post some pics when you get a chance


----------



## hinotori

Pst... Can't tell yet Nat! But it has something to do with a number... 3 to be exact. But it is only 1 which i will take home by wednesday. Yup vague huh?


----------



## Elsie87

Welcome back, *LaMissy*! 


Ok, I'm curious now, *hino*...


----------



## Fashion Doctor

hinotori said:


> Pst... Can't tell yet Nat! But it has something to do with a number... 3 to be exact. But it is only 1 which i will take home by wednesday. Yup vague huh?



OMG did you get a Le 30?


----------



## Fashion Doctor

LaMissy said:


> Hey Dior Ladies I just got back from my mini Holiday in the far east. Didnt do much handbag shopping mainly sight seeing and local mall stuff.  Prices for Gucci and Dior is really high over there its crazy ... I was looking for a Gucci Pelham and it cost just over £1000 but it only cost £750 here in the UK and was in the sale for £400.



Welcome back Missy! Sorry you didn't get the Gucci but hey isn't it time for a Dior though?


----------



## pegasuscom

Hi *LaMissy*!  I don't care if you bought anything, I am just glad you are back!


----------



## hinotori

Fashion Doctor said:


> OMG did you get a Le 30?


 
hehe nope! in fact i got my baby for a fraction of a cost


----------



## Fashion Doctor

^^Oh I know I know, it's your 3rd Dior DTrick!


----------



## hinotori

Fashion Doctor said:


> ^^Oh I know I know, it's your 3rd Dior DTrick!


 
we have a winner!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pegasuscom

Yea!  Another reveal!


----------



## eminere

hinotori said:


> we have a winner!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ooohh can't wait for the reveal


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Yeah I win!! What did I just win lol??


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Oh my! tpf changed face again... I like that big Dior on the top.


----------



## hinotori

Fashion Doctor said:


> Yeah I win!! What did I just win lol??


 
well unfortunately we don't live near each other, so virtually cheers  and


----------



## nataliam1976

Dior Princess, where is the reveal ?


----------



## hinotori

nataliam1976 said:


> Dior Princess, where is the reveal ?


 
lol Nat you crack me up  i just got home and i will take pics later... but unfortunately there are some very light stains which the cleaner could not get out... maybe i could try another cleaner? or maybe u will have tips for me what to do about the lil stains..


----------



## nataliam1976

hinotori said:


> lol Nat you crack me up  i just got home and i will take pics later... but unfortunately there are some very light stains which the cleaner could not get out... maybe i could try another cleaner? or maybe u will have tips for me what to do about the lil stains..




aaaw run a search babe, there was a thread about getting stains out, beautifulbasics had some helpful suggestions...but before you do, please post pics, not matter the stains!


----------



## hinotori

here is my 3rd D'Trick... with satin lining... only the pearlstrap was not included... oh well! i still wanted the bag cuz of the beautiful satin lining and mirror...


----------



## nataliam1976

Beautiful! I cant really see the stains though, where are they?


----------



## hinotori

nataliam1976 said:


> Beautiful! I cant really see the stains though, where are they?


 
well they are very light, so hardly visible on the picture... wait i might take another pics to show you.... anyway the stains are luckily not too disturbing  does anyone know if Dior have any pearl straps when you bring it to repair? the line is discontinued for years, so hm...


----------



## pegasuscom

Beautiful bag *Hinotori!*  You are now the D'Trick Princess!


----------



## hinotori

thanks pegasus! i am honored 

somehow the last close up pic does not show up... strange!


----------



## nataliam1976

hinotori said:


> well they are very light, so hardly visible on the picture... wait i might take another pics to show you.... anyway the stains are luckily not too disturbing  does anyone know if Dior have any pearl straps when you bring it to repair? the line is discontinued for years, so hm...




Oh I can sort of see it now..what could this be, do you know?


----------



## hinotori

nataliam1976 said:


> Oh I can sort of see it now..what could this be, do you know?


 
 i am not sure... oil perhaps?


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Oh congrats hino, you are truly the D'Trick Princess!


----------



## hinotori

Fashion Doctor said:


> Oh congrats hino, you are truly the D'Trick Princess!


 
awww thanks


----------



## Elsie87

Fashion Doctor said:


> Oh my! tpf changed face again... I like that big Dior on the top.


 
So that's why I couldn't access tpf all afternoon... Ah well, the big "Dior" is worth it!!!!


----------



## Elsie87

Very cute, *hino*!!!! 

Congrats!


----------



## hinotori

Elsie87 said:


> Very cute, *hino*!!!!
> 
> Congrats!


 
Thanks Elsie


----------



## Elsie87

Ok my Dior lovelies, I'm just letting you know that I'm leaving for Sicily tomorrow morning (I'm getting up at 2 A.M., aaaargh!). I'll post pics as soon as I get back! 

I'll see you all on sunday the 5th! 


Oh, and I'm almost officially graduated in Journalism (on the 29th, will be missing gradutation though...)!


----------



## PriscillaW

hinotori said:


> here is my 3rd D'Trick... with satin lining... only the pearlstrap was not included... oh well! i still wanted the bag cuz of the beautiful satin lining and mirror...


 

So pretty! It's funny, because I have been trying to remember the name of that collection and I finally know now! D'Trick is one of my favs! I can NEVER find any of the shoes though. Do you have your entire collection posted?


----------



## nataliam1976

Elsie87 said:


> Ok my Dior lovelies, I'm just letting you know that I'm leaving for Sicily tomorrow morning (I'm getting up at 2 A.M., aaaargh!). I'll post pics as soon as I get back!
> 
> I'll see you all on sunday the 5th!
> 
> 
> Oh, and I'm almost officially graduated in Journalism (on the 29th, will be missing gradutation though...)!




Elsie, we are going to miss you sweets, have a fantastic time in Sicily! 


Congrats on the graduation, if I had to choose between Sicilian hunks and the ceremony I would choose the hunks too !


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Have a great vacation in beautiful Sicily - and congrats on the graduation!


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> Congrats on the graduation, if I had to choose between Sicilian hunks and the ceremony I would choose the hunks too !


That's a no-brainer


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;11492730 said:
			
		

> That's a no-brainer


 
wanna join me on a trip to Sicily emi?


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> wanna join me on a trip to Sicily emi?


Sure - if you're footing all the expenses 

Can anyone else believe MJ's passed??? The man was surely larger than life


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;11492919 said:
			
		

> Sure - if you're footing all the expenses
> 
> Can anyone else believe MJ's passed??? The man was surely larger than life


 
aaah I wish i could, maybe when Johnny G hires me as PA I will be able to !

yeah, its unbelievably sad bagsnshoo whose husband is a well known musician says that it was expected ( he was addicted to prescription drugs)  but they didnt think it would happen so fast. It breaks my heart to think how unhappy he was most of his life...


----------



## nataliam1976

btw where is all the Dior Mafia gone???!! did they all go hunk hunting to Sicily?


----------



## pegasuscom

Am being held captive by evil patent gaucho... HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Oh my - will immediately call the Dior Detective and tell him to bring the Samourai to get you out of this mess!


----------



## nataliam1976




----------



## Dior Addict

Black_Swarmer said:


> Oh my - will immediately call the Dior Detective and tell him to bring the Samourai to get you out of this mess!



Very good one!!!! Can't stop smiling


----------



## eminere

Haven't seen you in a while, DA


----------



## Dior Addict

I know, I've been a really bad member of the Dior Mafia, shame on me!!!
It's good to be back though


----------



## eminere

Good to have you back


----------



## Dior Addict

Thank you


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Who's that hot chick on your avatar Emi?


----------



## eminere

Fashion Doctor said:


> Who's that hot chick on your avatar Emi?


Laetitia Casta for Bvlgari's new Blv Eau de Parfum II.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Hello Dior fans! How would I find locations of Dior outlets? I'm in the Chicago area and wil be vacationing next month in Hilton Head, NC. Thanks for any info you have


----------



## eminere

it'sanaddiction said:


> Hello Dior fans! How would I find locations of Dior outlets? I'm in the Chicago area and wil be vacationing next month in Hilton Head, NC. Thanks for any info you have


If you do a search on the forums the locations and numbers have been posted quite a few times before.


----------



## pegasuscom

Black_Swarmer said:


> Oh my - will immediately call the Dior Detective and tell him to bring the Samourai to get you out of this mess!



  Does the Samourai come with a little sword?

*DA *- We might have to re-initiate you into the Mafia...


----------



## bebepunk

i wasn't quite sure where to post this.. but http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Auth-Dior-B...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1205|293:4|294:50

i really hope someone doesn't buy this as its crazily overpriced... i got that makeup bag in dior makeup set costing only $80 AUD.. O_o


----------



## eminere

bebepunk said:


> i wasn't quite sure where to post this.. but http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Auth-Dior-B...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1205|293:4|294:50
> 
> i really hope someone doesn't buy this as its crazily overpriced... i got that makeup bag in dior makeup set costing only $80 AUD.. O_o


What a rip! People always try to pass off makeup freebies as the "real thing"


----------



## Dior Addict

pegasuscom said:


> Does the Samourai come with a little sword?
> 
> *DA *- We might have to re-initiate you into the Mafia...




What do I have to do????? Is my love for Dior and you guys not enough???


----------



## nataliam1976

Dior Addict said:


> What do I have to do????? Is my love for Dior and you guys not enough???


 
NOT ENOUGH!!! we need at least 5 posts per day with a lot of smilies and hugs!


----------



## Dior Addict

That's fair enough!!! will do


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Dior Addict said:


> What do I have to do????? Is my love for Dior and you guys not enough???



Hahaha how about starting off with a new title for you my dear? I know you are known to be *Dior Addict* but since that's your username you'll still need a title, not just a _Member_. hmmmm... how about _Saddle Member_?!


----------



## Dior Addict

not sure about that title~


----------



## pegasuscom

I think she needs to be Dior Missing Person because we keep losing her...


----------



## Dior Addict

that's pretty funny, I could go by MIA!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Dior Addict said:


> not sure about that title~



I was just joking, you know, Saddle Member collects saddle bags, Gold Member collects gold...  (Please don't take offense, we are all Dior Members. )

_DMP_ or _MIA_ are funny too.


----------



## nataliam1976

Fashion Doctor said:


> I was just joking, you know, Saddle Member collects saddle bags, Gold Member collects gold...  (Please don't take offense, we are all Dior Members. )
> 
> _DMP_ or _MIA_ are funny too.








  FD you crack me up! 







this comes to mind, too


----------



## Elsie87

I'm back!!!!!!!!


Missed you all! 

And yes, there were some serious hunks on that island... 


Heard about MJ while I was boarding the plane - so sad! He's a legend! :cry:


----------



## eminere

Welcome back, Elsie!!!


----------



## Elsie87

Thank you, sweetie!


----------



## nataliam1976

welcome back hun!


any sneaky pictures of hunks for us by any chance !?


----------



## nighteyes

Hi ladies! I'm new to this part of tPF and wanted to share my story! 

I've been a long time lurker in the Dior forum. The first bag I've ever fallen in love with was a pink Dior, but at the time I was a poor student (still am, actually...) and I'd long given up on owning a Dior. HOWEVER... 

This afternoon I met up with the s/o, who wanted to show me a necklace picked up for me at a local mall. I was forced to close my eyes and wait for the surprise. But being in a bad mood and exhausted from lack of sleep, I was like, okaaay... What is it? And then... The s/o pulls out a Dior shopping bag and in it was the loveliest Lady Dior East/West in pale pink!!!!!! I'm SO in love with it, I think I'll cheat on my LVs and carry it everywhere now!!  It's not even a special occasion or anything, so when the s/o showed me the bag I was really confused... I thought it was for mom-in-law. Ahhhh!!! Sorry I'm ranting, SO HAPPY!!! I'm still in shock (in a very good way)!!!!!


----------



## Elsie87

^^ Aww, that's great!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Elsie87

nataliam1976 said:


> welcome back hun!
> 
> 
> any sneaky pictures of hunks for us by any chance !?


 
Thank you!

My BFF took a sneak pic of the hot bus driver, hahaha!  I'll see if can get my hands on it...


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Welcome back Elsie! 

Oooooo the pic of the hot bus driver... 

Aww your MJ pic makes me wanna cry again. :cry:


----------



## Fashion Doctor

nataliam1976 said:


> FD you crack me up!
> 
> alanjohns.fsnet.co.uk/goldmember/goldmember.jpg
> 
> 
> this comes to mind, too



haha glad you liked my silly humor. He is such a funny character isn't he!


----------



## nataliam1976

Fashion Doctor said:


> haha glad you liked my silly humor. He is such a funny character isn't he!



He is! I cherish my Austin Powers DVDs like no other, its time to watch them again soon I think remember the Japanese twins? me and SO never use the word twins anymore, we just say Fook Mi and Fook Yu


----------



## nataliam1976

Elsie, get the BF to find the pic, pretty pls!


----------



## Elsie87

^^I'll text her to see if she can send it to me tonight! 


It was so funny actually. We took the bus back from Catania (which was a bit dissapointing) and our driver was this gorgeous young man: tanned, dark hair, designer sunnies and his blue bus driver's shirt unbuttoned at the top... So me and the other three girls took the front seats (ofcourse!) and the only guy in the company could sit behind us (haha!). 

We commented (and drooled!) on the bus driver's every move the entire time: from his hair to his attire to his driving style... He must have know we were talking about him because he looked up at us a few times (aawww!). Anyway, I think he found it pretty flattering, because when we left the bus he said "Ciao!" with the biggest smile on his face...  Yup, that 2.5h bus drive was a lot less boring than the other times!


And thank you, *FD*! And yes, MJ is such a sad loss... I think he's one of the best artists of all times!


----------



## Elsie87

Today I'm going sales shopping! 


I'll show you guys the loot tonight! :ninja:


----------



## pegasuscom

LOOT?  Can't wait to see your sales haul (and random pics of hunks)!  Shop FIERCE!


----------



## nataliam1976




----------



## nataliam1976

and


----------



## nataliam1976

never enough gorgeous men here, dior or not dior related


----------



## **Chanel**

Did anyone call for a POTC lover ?
I'm here hehehe


----------



## nataliam1976

Lets sail away into the sunset...


----------



## nataliam1976

And the funny thing is, he never rocked my boat ( what an adequate expression) before POTC !


----------



## **Chanel**

nataliam1976 said:


> Lets sail away into the sunset...


 
Look at his eyes *sigh*....
*singing: I'm falling in love again... *


----------



## **Chanel**

nataliam1976 said:


> And the funny thing is, he never rocked my boat ( what an adequate expression) before POTC !


 
I love that expression hehehe and you know what, I had totally the same. But after the POTC, I was in love  (I hope I don't sound to desperate hehehe but I can't help it...)


----------



## nataliam1976

**Chanel** said:


> I love that expression hehehe and you know what, I had totally the same. But after the POTC, I was in love  (I hope I don't sound to desperate hehehe but I can't help it...)




nah, crushes on stars are fun! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFU078A3Hc4&feature=related


----------



## **Chanel**

^^ I've just watched, thanks for sharing 
Here's another one of part 2. I especially love 9, it's so funny IMO 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-K2anvlIJbc&feature=related


----------



## Dior Addict

Has anyone heard from *FD*?
It looks like she has pulled a disappearing act "a-la-moi"


----------



## nataliam1976

Dior Addict said:


> Has anyone heard from *FD*?
> It looks like she has pulled a disappearing act "a-la-moi"




she came back for a while and then she disappeared again :cry:


----------



## pegasuscom

*FD Dior Mommmmmmmmmmmmmmm*, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 please come back soon!  *Auntie Nat*





 is poking me with sticks (but then I stole her stick and hit her over the head with it) and the evil patent Gaucho told me he is going to steal *DAs*





 fabulous new shoes.  *Uncle Eminere* is displeased that I wore limited edition sunglasses to jetski and everything is in chaos!  You are the only one that keeps order in this place. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cooommmmeeeeeee   baaacccckkkkkkkkkkkk.......


----------



## nataliam1976

Dior Mafia Pandemonium !


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Awwww my lovelie Dior Babies  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 and Sisie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I missed you guys so much too! My last nap was a nightmare, with several days of crazy hours and then my hard drive went dead.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Luckily DH came to the rescue and backed up my computer! 





Now did I miss a lot? *Precious*, thank you for the summary of the recent events... wow the forum has gone wild! I need to catch up... it may take a while lol.

*DA* *ahem* Dior Saddle Member, I went to chase the _Dior Missing Person_ in vain... should've known that you are already back here.


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Nat and Chanel, your captain fling is hot! I'm check out his eyes...


----------



## pegasuscom

*FD Dior Moooooooooommmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!*  You're back, thank goodness!  Sorry to hear about long work hours and crashed hard drives.  Hopefully you can get the forum back under control! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And please take those friggin' sticks away from *Auntie Nat*





 !


----------



## Fashion Doctor

pegasuscom said:


> *FD Dior Moooooooooommmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!*  You're back, thank goodness!  Sorry to hear about long work hours and crashed hard drives.  Hopefully you can get the forum back under control!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And please take those friggin' sticks away from Auntie Nat*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !



Thank you hun! 

I'll see what I can do. Maybe my pics of the captain hotness and some mixed drinks  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 would do, you think?


----------



## nataliam1976

Fashion Doctor said:


> Nat and Chanel, your captain fling is hot! I'm check out his eyes...




Look what you made me do...Im trying to make out with my computer screen!


----------



## Dior Addict

Fashion Doctor said:


> Awwww my lovelie Dior Babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Sisie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I missed you guys so much too! My last nap was a nightmare, with several days of crazy hours and then my hard drive went dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily DH came to the rescue and backed up my computer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now did I miss a lot? *Precious*, thank you for the summary of the recent events... wow the forum has gone wild! I need to catch up... it may take a while lol.
> 
> *DA* *ahem* Dior Saddle Member, I went to chase the _Dior Missing Person_ in vain... should've known that you are already back here.



So good to have you back!!!!


----------



## **Chanel**

nataliam1976 said:


> Look what you made me do...Im trying to make out with my computer screen!


 
Hehehe LOL 
Thanks for sharing the picture *FD* 


Here's another one:






And another one, not as Cpt. Sparrow but just like himself, Mr. Depp :


----------



## purseinsanity

^Is that pic from his new movie?


----------



## **Chanel**

^^ I'm not 100% sure (haven't seen the movie yet), but I think it is


----------



## nataliam1976

Yes, its from Public Enemies, Bale and Depp, the casting person should get an Oscar just for that !


----------



## Dior Addict

^^And our very own Lady Dior girl Marion!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

For my fellow Johnny lovers, I've got more pics 
















If I had a son I would definitely name him Johnny hahaha. 

Now a daring question to my _Dior Goddess Sisie_: which Johnnie lol???


----------



## nataliam1976

Fashion Doctor said:


> For my fellow Johnny lovers, I've got more pics
> 
> 
> 
> If I had a son I would definitely name him Johnny hahaha.
> 
> Now a daring question to my _Dior Goddess Sisie_: which Johnnie lol???






NOOOOOOO!!!! You evil, evil woman ! Dont make me choose!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





BUT I think if you could hypnotise Johnny G and make him hetero or at least bi, I think I would go for him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (and have a fling with Captain Sparrow when his ship shows up in my harbour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !)


----------



## **Chanel**

nataliam1976 said:


> BUT I think if you could hypnotise Johnny G and make him hetero or at least bi, I think I would go for him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and have a fling with Captain Sparrow when his ship shows up in my harbour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !)


 
Okay, we really need to hypnotise Johnny G and make him hetero. Then you can go for him hehe, and I can go for Cpt. Sparrow 
Is that a good idea ?


----------



## nataliam1976

**Chanel** said:


> Okay, we really need to hypnotise Johnny G and make him hetero. Then you can go for him hehe, and I can go for Cpt. Sparrow
> Is that a good idea ?




as long as I can borrow him from time to time!


----------



## **Chanel**

nataliam1976 said:


> as long as I can borrow him from time to time!


 
Mmmm, not sure yet but I will think about that  LOL


----------



## nataliam1976

**Chanel** said:


> Mmmm, not sure yet but I will think about that  LOL




let me know what you decide haha


----------



## pegasuscom

*shaking head*  You women are totally and completely starstruck!  Are we going to have to start a special thread called "Dior Mafia Star Crushes"?


----------



## nataliam1976

pegasuscom said:


> *shaking head*  You women are totally and completely starstruck!  Are we going to have to start a special thread called "Dior Mafia Star Crushes"?




I only have a few Star crushes thank you very much! many more in real life...if you could see my neighbour, ladies...sometimes I feel like taking a hammer and making a hole in the wall!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

nataliam1976 said:


> I only have a few Star crushes thank you very much! many more in real life...*if you could see my neighbour*, ladies...sometimes I feel like taking a hammer and making a hole in the wall!



hmmmm I won't mind any sneak-peek pics!


----------



## nataliam1976

Fashion Doctor said:


> hmmmm I won't mind any sneak-peek pics!




Not possible...I usually see him at the fitness club ( ) and you cant take pics there...stupid rule


----------



## pegasuscom

Oh Nat!  That is completely barbaric that they will not let your immortalize some eye candy!


----------



## nataliam1976

pegasuscom said:


> Oh Nat!  That is completely barbaric that they will not let your immortalize some eye candy!



I know, right?!


----------



## purseinsanity

nataliam1976 said:


> i only have a few star crushes thank you very much:d! Many more in real life...if you could see my neighbour, ladies...sometimes i feel like taking a hammer and making a hole in the wall!


 lol!


----------



## nataliam1976

purseinsanity said:


> lol!



Its not funny, everytime I suggest to my SO to just join the apartments and live in one big family, he becomes very unhappy !


----------



## **Chanel**

pegasuscom said:


> Oh Nat! That is completely barbaric that they will not let your immortalize some eye candy!


 
I totally agree!
I'd love to see some pictures of this neighbour as well


----------



## **Chanel**

pegasuscom said:


> *shaking head* You women are totally and completely starstruck! Are we going to have to start a special thread called "Dior Mafia Star Crushes"?


 
Thank you pegasuscom lol 
I only have one Star crush so far, that's not too bad isn't?
And I don't have a hot neighbour like Nat, actually we don't have any hot neighbours in this street so far as I know, so please let me have my only Star crush hehe


----------



## pegasuscom

hhhmmm, I don't know if this guy is a star or not, but David Beckham is kinda hot!  And his wife will eventually die of starvation so he will be on the market - bonus!


----------



## nataliam1976

Id take him as long as he signs an agreement not to ever talk in front of me and use his squeaky mouse voice LOL


----------



## Elsie87

^^ Haha! I agree! 


But he's sexy as hell though!


----------



## pegasuscom

I have never heard him speak.  What a shame he is a squeaker.  I suggest a ball gag.  I am sure none of us are interested in anything he has to say anyway.  Nat, do you think he would look good in the dungeon?  Or would you prefer J Depp in pirate drag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 chained to the wall?


----------



## purseinsanity

pegasuscom said:


> I have never heard him speak. What a shame he is a squeaker. I suggest a ball gag. I am sure none of us are interested in anything he has to say anyway. Nat, do you think he would look good in the dungeon? Or would you prefer J Depp in pirate drag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chained to the wall?


 
 Count your blessings LOL.  It ruins the whole fantasy.


----------



## Dior Addict

^^When he looks that good! It is impossible to imagine him sounding that bad!


----------



## nataliam1976

its not that bad when he controls himself during public appearances , but when he relaxes its all squeeeak.


----------



## nataliam1976

pegasuscom said:


> I have never heard him speak.  What a shame he is a squeaker.  I suggest a ball gag.  I am sure none of us are interested in anything he has to say anyway.  Nat, do you think he would look good in the dungeon?  Or would you prefer J Depp in pirate drag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chained to the wall?



can I say prefer both!? but not a ball gag for Beckham, I will still need his mouth ! I guess I will just wear this shirt first...


----------



## pegasuscom

^^^ Oh the trouble we could get into if you lived in the US!


----------



## nataliam1976

pegasuscom said:


> ^^^ Oh the trouble we could get into if you lived in the US!


 

but just think of the fun we would have !


----------



## hinotori

hi guys!

do you have a weblog?? I know Emi has, but does anyone else has a weblog?
I just updated mine with of course a Dior layout 
WhyMeSweetie's Xanga Site


----------



## Elsie87

^^ I love your blog! 

Nope, I don't have one...


----------



## hinotori

Elsie87 said:


> ^^ I love your blog!
> 
> Nope, I don't have one...


 
Thank you Elsie!! ^^
Does anyone has Twitter? I am following the Lady Dior profile...


----------



## Dior Addict

:dots:Is it just me or it has been a really uneventful week at the Dior Forum?
Can someone please buy some Dior, do something scandalous or share some juicy gossip?
Anyone???


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Dior Addict said:


> :dots:Is it just me or it has been a really uneventful week at the Dior Forum?
> Can someone please buy some Dior, do something scandalous or share some juicy gossip?
> Anyone???



What else would you like to see DA? I think it's your turn...


----------



## pegasuscom

Ok, I cannot let my beloved Sis down if she is bored.  This happened to me 2 Friday nights ago and is one of those things I could have lived my entire life without ever happening.  I have (or had) a good friend who came from a really wealthy family and lived a super insulated, spoiled upbringing and is not blessed with any common sense or street smarts whatsoever.  Sooooooooo, she lives in a house on 5 acres and has these godawful hillbilly neighbors from hell (they are from the hills of West Virginia).  The only reason they are living there is because their sociopathic son Forrest Gump'd his way into dating a really wealthy woman and she bought the property for him and his redneck fam.  Otherwise, they would be residing in a trailer park.

I get a phone call at 12:30 at night from the friend sobbing hysterically telling me she was having drinks with them and fell of their deck.  She said that they were all laughing at her and would not call her an ambulance or take her home to her house so could I please come get her.  She thinks she may have broken her leg.  Mind you, we live about 20 miles apart.  

So I get there and these rednecks are being really obnoxious and no one is helping her to my car so I blow up and say "I am not in the mood for this cowboy bullsh*t.  She is really hurt and needs to get to the hospital.  Would one of you help her to my car?"  Wrong thing to say to a pack of drunk rednecks.  6 or 7 of them jump up (we are in the middle of a dark field and I can't hardly see a thing) and start yelling "You are disrespecting us on our property".  So a short one who looks like he is on meth and drunk comes around to the back of my car with his fists balled up and just starts screaming at me like a lunatic about me disrespecting him, calling my friend and I about every foul name in the book, he is pounding on the back of my car, and I figure all those self defense lessons I have had are going to have to be given a test drive.  This guys eyes are literally rolled up in his head and then he says "Get her license number and call the sheriff, she disrespected us on our property and I want her to go."  The odds are 50-50 at this point for me not getting a punch thrown at me so I start laughing at him and tell him to "Please call the sheriff, this will be priceless".  Someone up there was looking out for me because he backed down and walked off and someone got my soon to be ex-friend in the car and we left.

I am sitting in the hospital later questioning why she was at their house in the first place and where is her brain, when she passes out.  Come to find out the short redneck that wanted to punch me out had given her 2 high power Demerol pills and told her they were Advil.  I think he probably wanted to take advantage of her later and I ruined his plan, thus no one taking her home or calling an ambulance or wanting her to get in my car and leave.

All I could think was "If I still lived in DC, I would probably be at the Kennedy Center or out for a late night bite in Georgetown."  We live in such a strange world.

Hope you were entertained *DA!*  I can honestly say that was the first time in my life that I have ever been in such a situation and am probably lucky I am not sporting a broken nose.  Why am I the one that always gets called when there is trouble?


----------



## Elsie87

^^ Wow, what a story!  I'm glad you are ok!


----------



## nataliam1976

Precious Enabler, you truly are a Wild Child - and a 








on top of that!


----------



## Lovedior

after reading this story i was so shock , your friend should go see the police and file a complain against that guy; i can't beleiev he drug her . you were lucky to make it alive , especially by yourself . i admire your courage !  im glad to hear you are safe now , your friend should be more carefull from now on...


totally out of the subject anybody would happen to know if a belt size 80 would fit a french or european 36 ? or a us 4 ?


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Awwww *Precious*, I'm sorry to hear about your endeavor but glad that you made it safely. And don't you ever try it again!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw where is *DA*?


----------



## Dior Addict

pegasuscom said:


> Ok, *I cannot let my beloved Sis down if she is bored*.  This happened to me 2 Friday nights ago and is one of those things I could have lived my entire life without ever happening.
> 
> I cannot believe what you went through......
> You are one Crazy Wild Child alright! your friend is so incredibly lucky you were able to come and get her. I would hate to be her and have to live next door to those people after that. It's gotta be a pretty tense situation.
> 
> That was definitely entertaining and a little shocking! Can't complain about being bored anymore.... not after the last 72 hours I've had, but I'll save that story for another quiet day at the forum.
> 
> BTW that's why I haven't been around FD!


----------



## pegasuscom

Thx for the words of support *Robo Elsie, Auntie Nat, FD Dior Mom, Lovedior, and Sis DA!*  It was supposed to be a funny story, but I guess in retrospect it is scary as well.  Um *Nat*, I am NO superwoman.  I stayed calm during the incident but afterwards when I realized what I walked into, I was a mix of angry, incredulous, and yes, scared!

Things have gone from bad to worse since that night, one of the neighbors was caught peeping in the friends bedroom window last night.  I think this is a cautionary tale of be very careful who you associate with!  And, if you live to be 38 years old, even if you were spoiled and wealthy, try to grow a brain and some common sense!!!

Oh no *DA*... you do NOT get off that easily!  What happened to you?


----------



## nataliam1976

pegasuscom said:


> Thx for the words of support *Robo Elsie, Auntie Nat, FD Dior Mom, Lovedior, and Sis DA!*  It was supposed to be a funny story, but I guess in retrospect it is scary as well.  Um *Nat*, I am NO superwoman.  I stayed calm during the incident but afterwards when I realized what I walked into, I was a mix of angry, incredulous, and yes, scared!
> 
> Things have gone from bad to worse since that night, one of the neighbors was caught peeping in the friends bedroom window last night.  I think this is a cautionary tale of be very careful who you associate with!  And, if you live to be 38 years old, even if you were spoiled and wealthy, try to grow a brain and some common sense!!!
> 
> Oh no *DA*... you do NOT get off that easily!  What happened to you?




Sweetie, it doesnt matter that you were scared, it matters that you helped her nonetheless, ergo, you are still a superwoman!


----------



## Dior Addict

pegasuscom said:


> Thx for the words of support *Robo Elsie, Auntie Nat, FD Dior Mom, Lovedior, and Sis DA!*  It was supposed to be a funny story, but I guess in retrospect it is scary as well.  Um *Nat*, I am NO superwoman.  I stayed calm during the incident but afterwards when I realized what I walked into, I was a mix of angry, incredulous, and yes, scared!
> 
> Things have gone from bad to worse since that night, one of the neighbors was caught peeping in the friends bedroom window last night.  I think this is a cautionary tale of be very careful who you associate with!  And, if you live to be 38 years old, even if you were spoiled and wealthy, try to grow a brain and some common sense!!!
> 
> Oh no *DA*... you do NOT get off that easily!  What happened to you?



OMG Peg! I was just getting ready to tell you all about it when I got a call from my fiance's Mom, she is visiting and left for a walk about an hour ago... well turns out she is lost, good news id she has a cell, have to try to get her home now, but I'll be back shortly and tell you all about it! Promise!!!


----------



## **Chanel**

Just stopped by to say hi to all of you here .
I don't have any gossip story to share at the moment. My grandmother is in the hospital and I try to be there as much as possible.
But *Pega*, what a story!
I'm glad you're ok! What a crazy people, your friend should be more careful.

*DA, *can't wait to read your story, what happened to you?


----------



## nataliam1976

**Chanel** said:


> Just stopped by to say hi to all of you here .
> I don't have any gossip story to share at the moment. My grandmother is in the hospital and I try to be there as much as possible.
> But *Pega*, what a story!
> I'm glad you're ok! What a crazy people, your friend should be more careful.
> 
> *DA, *can't wait to read your story, what happened to you?


 

aaaw I hope your grandma gets to feel better soon, hunny!


----------



## pegasuscom

Thx *Nat*!  I will wear my cape proudly then!  *DA*, I hope you find your Fiance's Mom soon, she must have walked pretty far to have become lost! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Chanel*, thx for the kind words!  I wish your Grandmother a speedy recovery and quick discharge from the hospital! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I HATE hospitals!!! Later y'all.  Off to walk the hounds from hell...


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Wild Child - you definitely are Superwoman! Everybody should have a friend like you who's willing to take off in the middle of the night and come to the rescue


----------



## Dior Addict

pegasuscom said:


> Thx *Nat*!  I will wear my cape proudly then!  *DA*, *I hope you find your Fiance's Mom soon, she must have walked pretty far to have become lost! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chanel*, thx for the kind words!  I wish your Grandmother a speedy recovery and quick discharge from the hospital!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I HATE hospitals!!! Later y'all.  Off to walk the hounds from hell...



Hey Peg! No worries... she's fine. Like I said thankfully she had a cell phone with her. She recently decided she wanted to exercise and tries to walk everyday. Although she's come to visit many times, she's never just taken off walking and she just wasn't paying attention. I was concerned because she is older, it was 100 degrees outside and she had been walking for over an hour. She looked like she had ran a marathon by the time she made it home!


----------



## bebepunk

definitely agreeing what the others have said peg.. takes a good friend to do that for someone...

anyway on other news... i have broken my self imposed shopping bans... i've put bids on items that were on low prices... thinking no way in hell i'm gonna win these items...

turns out i have... got 2 new-to-me dior bags on the way...  a bit worried because my other bids still say I'm highest bidder ... I mean I can't complain about getting more dior darlings but ergh going to be a pain in the ass explaining to my mum why I suddenly getting all these packages when I told her I've stopped spending and in savings mode


----------



## nataliam1976

bebepunk said:


> definitely agreeing what the others have said peg.. takes a good friend to do that for someone...
> 
> anyway on other news... i have broken my self imposed shopping bans... i've put bids on items that were on low prices... thinking no way in hell i'm gonna win these items...
> 
> turns out i have... got 2 new-to-me dior bags on the way...  a bit worried because my other bids still say I'm highest bidder ... I mean I can't complain about getting more dior darlings but ergh going to be a pain in the ass explaining to my mum why I suddenly getting all these packages when I told her I've stopped spending and in savings mode



cant you say you are swapping bags with other PF members?


----------



## **Chanel**

*Pega *and* Nat, *thank you sweeties for the kind words  .
She have pancreatic cancer and she had a operation three weeks ago, but unfortunately they couldn't remove all the cancer. And chemotherapy was not an option.
We have a lot of questions, we have to make an appointment with her doctor to ask this questions. 
I really hate cancer, in the last 4 year, I lost 8 family members, they all had cancer. And now my Grandma, she never drinks or smokes before.
Only the thought that I'm going to lose her, makes me sick so I really hope for a miracle . You never know, right?


----------



## bebepunk

**Chanel** said:


> *Pega *and* Nat, *thank you sweeties for the kind words  .
> She have pancreatic cancer and she had a operation three weeks ago, but unfortunately they couldn't remove all the cancer. And chemotherapy was not an option.
> We have a lot of questions, we have to make an appointment with her doctor to ask this questions.
> I really hate cancer, in the last 4 year, I lost 8 family members, they all had cancer. And now my Grandma, she never drinks or smokes before.
> Only the thought that I'm going to lose her, makes me sick so I really hope for a miracle . You never know, right?



omigosh.. i can't imagine going through something like that... must be horrible for your family to go through so much suffering and loss..

hopefully you will get your miracle and she can beat it :boxing:


----------



## Fashion Doctor

WOW so much happening in the forum these days...

*Precious*, congrats for winning your second Dior forum title as our Superwoman!  Hope you come back and tell us more of your hero stories.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*DA Dior ***Member* lol, please don't leave us hanging here... more details and updates please!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Glad to hear your Fiance's Mom made it home alright.  

*Chanel*, hope your grandmother gets well soon! Good to see you back here.


----------



## **Chanel**

bebepunk and FD, thank you so much for your kind words .
You're all very kind and sweet, sometimes TPF is a great distraction.
But sometimes...TPF is not good for my wallet and bank account, lol.
There are a lot of bugs out there, Chanel bugs, Dior bugs, Hermès bugs...
Very dangerous, because if you're bitten by one of this bugs, there's no way back, at least that's my experience .


----------



## pegasuscom

Ok, I have been gone for awhile!  What is going on with everyone?  I need a thingie/life/pursuit of happiness/all the rest of it update!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I can't wait for fall to get here!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Um, and I need a new, well newer car.  Does anyone have an auto that they are in LOVE with?  *Nat*, I remember you saying you bought a new car, do you like it?


----------



## nataliam1976

pegasuscom said:


> Ok, I have been gone for awhile! What is going on with everyone? I need a thingie/life/pursuit of happiness/all the rest of it update!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait for fall to get here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, and I need a new, well newer car. Does anyone have an auto that they are in LOVE with? *Nat*, I remember you saying you bought a new car, do you like it?


 
What kind of car do you need? I bought an Alfa Romeo 147, and its a fantastic, fast and lovely to drive Italian chic car LOL But im thinking, do you need a city car or a 4x4 cruise machine?


----------



## Elsie87

Ugh cars... Can't stand them right now - I'm taking driving lessons (manual) this week and I'm such a klutz, haha!  Ah well, 3 lessons down, 7 more to go! 

Although I have to admit *Nat*: That's a fine care you have there!


----------



## nataliam1976

Elsie87 said:


> Ugh cars... Can't stand them right now - I'm taking driving lessons (manual) this week and I'm such a klutz, haha!  Ah well, 3 lessons down, 7 more to go!
> 
> Although I have to admit *Nat*: That's a fine care you have there!


 
Thanks hun! we test drove many cars but this just stole my heart ! And since I am a big fan of Top Gear and this one has love of Jeremy Clarkson, it was no contest really
Good luck with your driving lessons!


----------



## Elsie87

Thanks hun!


----------



## **Chanel**

Congratulations on the new car *Nat, *it's a lovely car* *!


*Elsie87: *Good luck with your driving lessons and *pega*, good luck with the car hunt !


----------



## nataliam1976

**Chanel** said:


> Congratulations on the new car *Nat, *it's a lovely car* *!
> 
> 
> *Elsie87: *Good luck with your driving lessons and *pega*, good luck with the car hunt !


 

thanks hunny!


----------



## Elsie87

Thank you *Chanel*!!!!

I just had my fourth lesson; it went pretty well!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Great Elsie - and don't worry about the lessons, when I first started taking lessons (at the ripe age of 25, if I remember correctly) I thought I'd never learn ... but of course I did and I just love to drive now!

Love my car as well, a big Suzuki Gran Vitare (SUV) - I wouldn't mind a car that uses less gas but that is not an option right now as it is just about impossible to sell due to the market. But it is MY car and I love driving it. DH has a Ford Focus so I can get more sporty (and go faster ) in that one.

*Superwoman* - have a great car hunt


----------



## pegasuscom

*Nat* - That is one hot little Alfa Romeo!  Unfortunately, in the US, there are hardly any dealers and maintenance would be a nightmare!  I am so not a 4x4 person and the Fiance has an old one that we use for hauling stuff.  After test driving, reading consumer reports and a ton of research, I think I am going to be boring and predictable.  I have always had BMWs and I think I am going to get a '07 325i BMW. Decent on gas mileage, fun to drive, not too expensive, and just old enough for some leasee to take the first 2 year depreciation hit.  I really want a Maserati coupe - in a life called fantasy!!!  hmmmm, how much money would one need to have to really be able to afford a $140k automobile?  I am thinking $5-$6 million liquid assets...







*Elsie* - Good luck with your manual driving classes and don't run over anything or anybody!

*Chanel & Ms. Hypnotist* - Thanks for your good lucks!  I am going to need it when I go to negotiate the price with the slimy car salesmen.  They are the worst in the Southern US.


----------



## Elsie87

^^That car!!! 

The BMW looks really nice too (had to look it up; I know nothing of cars )! I think BMWs are always classy and chic. Good luck! 

And thank you *BS* and *Pega*!!!


----------



## nataliam1976

pegasuscom said:


> *Nat* - That is one hot little Alfa Romeo! Unfortunately, in the US, there are hardly any dealers and maintenance would be a nightmare! I am so not a 4x4 person and the Fiance has an old one that we use for hauling stuff. After test driving, reading consumer reports and a ton of research, I think I am going to be boring and predictable. I have always had BMWs and I think I am going to get a '07 325i BMW. Decent on gas mileage, fun to drive, not too expensive, and just old enough for some leasee to take the first 2 year depreciation hit. I really want a Maserati coupe - in a life called fantasy!!! hmmmm, how much money would one need to have to really be able to afford a $140k automobile? I am thinking $5-$6 million liquid assets...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Elsie* - Good luck with your manual driving classes and don't run over anything or anybody!
> 
> *Chanel & Ms. Hypnotist* - Thanks for your good lucks! I am going to need it when I go to negotiate the price with the slimy car salesmen. They are the worst in the Southern US.


 


Aaaaaah, this is my dream car !!!!! oh and this, aston martin vanquish  


ha ! If I was to buy a BMW it would have to be this baby :


----------



## **Chanel**

^^^What a hot cars, they're beautiful! If I only had a money tree ....
*pega, *good luck again with the car hunt and the negotiation, I know you can do it .
And when you have your new car, don't forget to post it in the non-Dior purchases thread .


----------



## Elsie87

**Chanel** said:


> ^^^What a hot cars, they're beautiful! If I only had a money tree ....
> pega,good luck again with the car hunt and the negotiation, I know you can do it .
> *And when you have your new car, don't forget to post it in the non-Dior purchases thread .*


 
Please do!


----------



## bebepunk

been snapping away tonight.. my promised new dior family pics should be out... soonish


----------



## eminere

Why oh WHY doesn't Chanel make its costume jewellery available in different sizes???  There's a ring that I'm absolutely in love with but that doesn't fit!!! ARGH


----------



## Black_Swarmer

eminere;12326855 said:
			
		

> Why oh WHY doesn't Chanel make its costume jewellery available in different sizes???  There's a ring that I'm absolutely in love with but that doesn't fit!!! ARGH


 
That's sad Emi, and stupid of Chanel ...! - which one is it?


----------



## AudreyII

I also drive a 147! And even freakier that car above is what my OH drives (and no you don't need millions, just have to be a bit mental&#57431

good luck with your lessons elsie.


----------



## nataliam1976

AudreyII said:


> I also drive a 147! And even freakier that car above is what my OH drives (and no you don't need millions, just have to be a bit mental&#57431
> 
> good luck with your lessons elsie.




Hello 147 sis !  which of the other 3 cars above is your DH´s , the maserati?


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;12326855 said:
			
		

> Why oh WHY doesn't Chanel make its costume jewellery available in different sizes???  There's a ring that I'm absolutely in love with but that doesn't fit!!! ARGH




silly chanel!!!! Which is it?


----------



## AudreyII

Yeah, all cars have to be Italian in our household 
Though I think his is a newer model, i'm always being old off when I say I saw his car, no one else could possibly have _his _car 
When he bought it, in a great moment of deflection he asked me to look in the boot, I wouldn't believe how roomy it was (which it certainly isn't not that it matters)...

In there was a big Hermes box which contained






I couldn't stay mad at him after that, could I


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> silly chanel!!!! Which is it?


It's a plain silver ring with the double-C etched in black within a heart - simple and gorgeous.  Looks similar to Bvlgari's Monologo rings.


----------



## nataliam1976

AudreyII said:


> Yeah, all cars have to be Italian in our household
> Though I think his is a newer model, i'm always being old off when I say I saw his car, no one else could possibly have _his _car
> When he bought it, in a great moment of deflection he asked me to look in the boot, I wouldn't believe how roomy it was (which it certainly isn't not that it matters)...
> 
> In there was a big Hermes box which contained
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't stay mad at him after that, could I


 

NO you couldnt no way!  Same here, the only exception I would make, would be for an Aston


----------



## AudreyII

SO half swithered on an Aston Martin, now he just gets really p'ed off when people say to him, did you not fancy an Aston?
We were papped yesterday, there's a few young guys hang around on a Sunday taking pictures of cars that drive by, have seen them on Youtube, very strange the youth of today, suppose it keeps them off the drink!


----------



## nataliam1976

AudreyII said:


> SO half swithered on an Aston Martin, now he just gets really p'ed off when people say to him, did you not fancy an Aston?
> We were papped yesterday, there's a few young guys hang around on a Sunday taking pictures of cars that drive by, have seen them on Youtube, very strange the youth of today, suppose it keeps them off the drink!


 

lol tell him not to get angry, Aston is a beauty and maybe thats why people ask cos that would suit him, you know?


----------



## AudreyII

I think he just thinks his beloved Maserati is underappreciated. I've seen him eyeing up Lamborghini's recently, have to keep telling him Maserati is the best, don't think I could handle the attention an Orange Gallardo would bring...


----------



## nataliam1976

AudreyII said:


> I think he just thinks his beloved Maserati is underappreciated. I've seen him eyeing up Lamborghini's recently, have to keep telling him Maserati is the best, don't think I could handle the attention an Orange Gallardo would bring...


 

LOL I hope he doesnt get a Lambo! Maserati is so much more chic and doesnt scream mid life crisis lol! Maserati is underappreciated because many models looked beautiful but were either crap to drive or just not good quality overall. It will take a while before it gets its good name back.


----------



## AudreyII

Have to agree, have to try and get that across in a more subtle way, he's a wee bit sensitive about getting old. The GranSport and now the GeanTurismo are hopefully putting a bit of faith back into Maserati, time will tell...


----------



## **Chanel**

AudreyII said:


> Yeah, all cars have to be Italian in our household
> Though I think his is a newer model, i'm always being old off when I say I saw his car, no one else could possibly have _his _car
> When he bought it, in a great moment of deflection he asked me to look in the boot, I wouldn't believe how roomy it was (which it certainly isn't not that it matters)...
> 
> In there was a big Hermes box which contained
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't stay mad at him after that, could I


 
I couldn't stay mad either, what a lovely H. surprise .


----------



## **Chanel**

eminere;12326855 said:
			
		

> Why oh WHY doesn't Chanel make its costume jewellery available in different sizes???  There's a ring that I'm absolutely in love with but that doesn't fit!!! ARGH


 
That's sad, especially when you're really in love with it.
But I know what you mean, I really love the LV inclusion bracelets but they doesn't fit me either. The medium size is too big and the small size is only 2-4 mm too small. Perhaps when I use soap, it will fit but can you imagine, everytime when I want to wear it I have to use soap ?
It's too bad, because I really like them.


----------



## eminere

**Chanel** said:


> That's sad, especially when you're really in love with it.
> But I know what you mean, I really love the LV inclusion bracelets but they doesn't fit me either. The medium size is too big and the small size is only 2-4 mm too small. Perhaps when I use soap, it will fit but can you imagine, everytime when I want to wear it I have to use soap ?
> It's too bad, because I really like them.


I actually like the Inclusion rings, but once again the largest size in that is too small for me.

Maybe it's just my fat fingers


----------



## **Chanel**

Oh no *eminere, *I'm sure you don't have fat fingers, it's just their strange sizes. It's really too bad that they don't have more sizes.
At least we can save money on this jewelry and buy something else instead .


----------



## eminere

**Chanel** said:


> Oh no *eminere, *I'm sure you don't have fat fingers, it's just their strange sizes. It's really too bad that they don't have more sizes.
> At least we can save money on this jewelry and buy something else instead .


Indeed!  I'll just have to settle for Chanel's facial cotton for the moment...


----------



## **Chanel**

eminere;12404200 said:
			
		

> Indeed! I'll just have to settle for Chanel's facial cotton for the moment...


 
Sounds also great to me !  Are you eying something ATM? They have some beautiful stuff... 
Yesterday I saw a gorgeous Chanel jacket, I tried it on and I really liked it.
Unfortunately I had to made a choice, Chanel jacket or first Hermès bag. And how much I love Chanel, I choosed for the H. bag. But a Chanel jacket is on my wishlist from now on, that's for sure .


----------



## eminere

**Chanel** said:


> Sounds also great to me !  Are you eying something ATM? They have some beautiful stuff...
> Yesterday I saw a gorgeous Chanel jacket, I tried it on and I really liked it.
> Unfortunately I had to made a choice, Chanel jacket or first Hermès bag. And how much I love Chanel, I choosed for the H. bag. But a Chanel jacket is on my wishlist from now on, that's for sure .


Nothing major I'm afraid...

How amazing does Kate Winslet look in this new ad for Lancome's L'Absolu Rouge:


----------



## hinotori

eminere&#8482;;12435423 said:
			
		

> Nothing major I'm afraid...
> 
> How amazing does Kate Winslet look in this new ad for Lancome's L'Absolu Rouge:



She is fabulous, loved her in the movie The Holiday!


----------



## **Chanel**

^^ Yes, she looks good but I love the color of that lipstick too .


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;12435423 said:
			
		

> Nothing major I'm afraid...
> 
> How amazing does Kate Winslet look in this new ad for Lancome's L'Absolu Rouge:


 
I swear these days when I look at the adds first thing that comes to my mind is how many photoshop workdays each one took. I miss the art in advertisements when a skill was needed to take a beautiful pciture. *end rant*


----------



## **Chanel**

Just a quick hello to everyone .
It's a sunny day here and tonight POTC 2 is on the tv. Off course I'm going to watch, I think for the 33th time or something like that lol . Looking forward to see cptn. Sparrow again .

Just read that POT4 could be in danger, check it out:


21 September 2009Depp Says Pirates 4 Could Be In Danger
_Cook's Disney departure may delay movie_
Source: The LA Timesempireonline.com/images/image_index/150x180/19843.jpgempireonline.com/images/point.gifempireonline.com/images/point.gifIts early days yet, but it already seems that the sudden departure of Disney chairman, Dick Cook, could have a major effect on the companys upcoming roster  namely, *Pirates Of The Caribbean: On Stranger Tides*.
All seemed to be plain sailing for the fourth movie in the *Pirates* franchise  last week, at the Disney D23 Expo, Cook and Johnny Depp  in full Jack Sparrow regalia, as hes wont to do at Disney presentations  announced the new subtitle, and a sneak peek at the plot, in which Capn Jack will set off in search of the Fountain Of Youth.
But Depp himself cast doubt on the status of the new sequel over the weekend when he called the LA Times, in reaction to Cooks departure, and said, "There's a fissure, a crack in my enthusiasm at the moment It was all born in that office."
That office being Cooks, where the long-time Disney chairman had persuaded Depp to walk the Pirates plank in the first place, after a fruitless period of trying to get the star interested in Disney fare. "He said, 'We're thinking about doing this 'Pirates of the Caribbean' movie,'" Depp told the LA Times. "I said I was in. This was before there was a script or anything."
Depp went on to recall that Cook had protected him and shepherded him when other Disney suits were going nuts about the leftfield nature of his Sparrow turn. And with a deal for *Pirates 4 *only provisionally in place, and based on the quality of the script, it seems that Depps commitment to what had seemed like a set-in-stone tentpole may be wavering out of loyalty to his friend. And youd imagine that with no Depp, and no Capn Jack, therell be no audience appetite for a new Pirates movie.
But as we said above, its early days yet, and Depp may yet come around; especially as its almost certain that the new Disney boss  whoever that may be  will move heaven and earth to get the star on board.


I can understand the comment of Johnny but I also hope that everything works out and there's going to be a POTC4 with mr. Depp. Because without mr. Depp, no cptn. Sparrow IMO.
I can't imagine a cptn Sparrow played by someone else.


----------



## nataliam1976

Oh noes....POTC without Johnny is just another cheesy adventure flick...(((


----------



## **Chanel**

I know, keeping my fingers crossed that everything works out. I don't want a POTC without Johnny . 
I was so happy to see Cpt. Sparrow again tonight and I'm desperately in love again, *sigh* . 
I'm looking forward to next Monday, then there's POTC 3 on tv (hope I don't sound to desperate hehe) .


----------



## pegasuscom

Oh no, another Depp crisis!


----------



## **Chanel**

I hope not *pega, *if he decides not going to play cpt. Sparrow again, that would be a crisis for me lol .
I was really looking forward to see POTC4, well in the worst scenario there's still POTC 1,2 and 3 left to watch over and over again, how can I ever get rid of this addiction... :shame:
Probably when I meet my own cpt. Sparrow, but I think that's going to take a while... I don't have a hot neighbour (my neighbour is a grumpy old men) and in my neigbourhood is only one hottie but he already have a girlfriend so that's not gonna work either.
Perhaps I have to buy a bottle of rum, place it at my front door and see what happens .


----------



## pegasuscom

Here *Chanel*, some thread eye candy!  It is hard to find shirtless pics of JD, these are not very good quality.  Oh no Chanel!  Are you on the hunt for a boytoy?  Or a sugar daddy to help out with the purse and accessory purchases?  Or maybe one sort of in between?  It is hard to meet people these days because everyone is so busy!


----------



## nataliam1976

aaaaaah......


----------



## **Chanel**

Thank you so much for that eye candy *pega,  *just what I needed.
 I'm not on the hunt atm but if I meet a very nice person, who knows. You never know when you're going to meet mr or mrs Right, kwim? But in the meantime I can enjoy the pictures and the movies of Mr. Depp .
And my wishlist is growing (I'm seriously been bitten by a H. bug) so a sugar daddy would be nice too, j/k .


----------



## **Chanel**

nataliam1976 said:


> aaaaaah......


tell me about it.... he's so darn gorgeous.....*sigh*


----------



## **Chanel**

It's weekend again! I'm going out with the girls tonight, long time ago since I did that for the last time.
I'm really looking forward to it. Only, what do I have to wear, that's always a dilemma for me .
I want to look good tonight, you never know who's out there, right?
I hope someone like him :







Nah, just kidding, I'm not a desperate hunter lol, but I think it's going to be fun tonight.
Have a  nice weekend everyone !


----------



## An4

has anyone tried dior lip maximizer gloss? I'm thinking of getting it, but I'm PO because here in my country it costs 44$, but in NY it's 29.50$...


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> has anyone tried dior lip maximizer gloss? I'm thinking of getting it, but I'm PO because here in my country it costs 44$, but in NY it's 29.50$...


It's basically a translucent lip plumper - tingles and all that.

Personally, I prefer the Addict Lip Polish.


----------



## joviscot

Dunno if you guys saw this post I put up in Chanel but its a warning to you if you have an open top bag.

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/warning-to-those-with-open-chanel-bags-511186.html


----------



## Elsie87

*Joviscot*: That's terrible!  I'm glad everything turned out okay! 


*Chanel*: I hope you had a good time!!!! And were there any JD look-a-likes?


----------



## An4

eminere;12575604 said:
			
		

> It's basically a translucent lip plumper - tingles and all that.
> 
> Personally, I prefer the Addict Lip Polish.



thanks emi, I'll go check it out. I hate it that I can't try it on... (I've seen women apply a tester on their lips, can you believe it?! yuck!!!)


----------



## **Chanel**

Elsie87 said:


> *Joviscot*: That's terrible!  I'm glad everything turned out okay!
> 
> 
> *Chanel*: I hope you had a good time!!!! And were there any JD look-a-likes?


 
I had a good time, thank you. Unfortunately no JD look-a-likes but it was nice .
Tomorrow night is JD night, POTC 3 on tv .

*joviscot: *I already commented in the Chanel thread, still don't understand some people... What was she thinking? I'm really glad that everything turned out okay.


----------



## madchixrock

joviscot said:


> Dunno if you guys saw this post I put up in Chanel but its a warning to you if you have an open top bag.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/warning-to-those-with-open-chanel-bags-511186.html


 
OMG, scary thought!! 
Where were you at the time, not in Scotland I hope, only place I see people with real Chanels is in Edinburgh Harvey Niks 
Just glad the SA saw it all and saved you, admittedly after much embarrassment but could have been worse (police involvement and all)


----------



## joviscot

madchixrock said:


> Where were you at the time, not in Scotland I hope, only place I see people with real Chanels is in Edinburgh Harvey Niks  QUOTE]
> 
> Yes I was in Scotland at the time - Aberdeen to be precise!!


----------



## madchixrock

Yes I was in Scotland at the time - Aberdeen to be precise!![/QUOTE]

Will be careful the next time I'm back up then! But don't have any "open" bags....yet. Sometimes I think I'm just too niave for this world, or gormless might be a better description, I just walk along on my own little cloud when I'm shopping.


----------



## joviscot

madchixrock said:


> Will be careful the next time I'm back up then! But don't have any "open" bags....yet. Sometimes I think I'm just too niave for this world, or gormless might be a better description, I just walk along on my own little cloud when I'm shopping.


 
Prepare also for the dirty looks and tuts!!!!  Both from SAs and females in the streets and in stores!!


----------



## An4

I just won my first double gaucho people!!!


----------



## **Chanel**

An4 said:


> I just won my first double gaucho people!!!


 
Congratulations ! Can't wait to see some pictures of it.


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> thanks emi, I'll go check it out. I hate it that I can't try it on... (I've seen women apply a tester on their lips, can you believe it?! yuck!!!)


I see women here all the time who apply mascara testers directly to their lashes! 

I guess oral herpes and eye infections don't bother some people at all.


----------



## An4

**Chanel** said:


> Congratulations ! Can't wait to see some pictures of it.



thank you! I can't wait to get it!!! then I'll share. it's the turquoise one...


----------



## madchixrock

An4 said:


> thank you! I can't wait to get it!!! then I'll share. it's the turquoise one...


 Well done, was wondering who got it, watched auction until end just out of interest. It's a gorgeous colour.


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;12595445 said:
			
		

> i see women here all the time who apply mascara testers directly to their lashes!
> 
> I guess oral herpes and eye infections don't bother some people at all.


 


yuck!!!!!


----------



## AudreyII

Just back from my first tip to Paris, gorgeous weather all weekend, it was great! Dior store on Ave Montaigne is amazing, the floor in the makeup room is so stunning. Didn't take any pics, was scared Bruce Willis' bodyguard might have objected to that!

Did bring home a wee souvenir, little black ankle boots (Initiales)
Shoes were gorgeous but smallest they do is a 35 and they're just too big for me in most styles 

OH was slightly disappointed with Dior Homme, seemed to be mostly "safe" black & white stuff but he did manage to get a couple of quirky shirts.


----------



## eminere

AudreyII said:


> Just back from my first tip to Paris, gorgeous weather all weekend, it was great! Dior store on Ave Montaigne is amazing, the floor in the makeup room is so stunning. Didn't take any pics, was scared Bruce Willis' bodyguard might have objected to that!
> 
> Did bring home a wee souvenir, little black ankle boots (Initiales)
> Shoes were gorgeous but smallest they do is a 35 and they're just too big for me in most styles
> 
> OH was slightly disappointed with Dior Homme, seemed to be mostly "safe" black & white stuff but he did manage to get a couple of quirky shirts.


A reveal is in short order, ma'am! Chop chop


----------



## eminere

Came across this little ensemble of exquisite tailoring while I was trawling the net:







I think the drape of the fabrics is just beautiful.  Kudos to Kris!

(Or perhaps it's just the model...)


----------



## An4

madchixrock said:


> Well done, was wondering who got it, watched auction until end just out of interest. It's a gorgeous colour.



thank you! it was very intense at the end...




@AudreyII - congrats on the trip and a nice souvenir!


----------



## madchixrock

An4 said:


> thank you! it was very intense at the end..
> (QUOTE]
> 
> Could have been worse, the reason NYCshopGirl80 didn't go for it is revealed in the Chloe forum...that is one gorgeous colour of bag too, and much bigger than I thought. So smiles all round for the shoppers


----------



## joviscot

AudreyII said:


> Just back from my first tip to Paris, gorgeous weather all weekend, it was great! Dior store on Ave Montaigne is amazing, the floor in the makeup room is so stunning. Didn't take any pics, was scared Bruce Willis' bodyguard might have objected to that! QUOTE]
> 
> Bruce willis?!  Oooh can I get him as a souvenier?!?!  Hubba hubba!!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

AudreyII said:


> Just back from my first tip to Paris, gorgeous weather all weekend, it was great! Dior store on Ave Montaigne is amazing, the floor in the makeup room is so stunning. Didn't take any pics, was scared Bruce Willis' bodyguard might have objected to that!
> 
> Did bring home a wee souvenir, little black ankle boots (Initiales)
> Shoes were gorgeous but smallest they do is a 35 and they're just too big for me in most styles


 
Welcome back  Now please share your souvenir!

Oh, was kind of wondering what Bruce Willis was doing in the makeup room ... not checking hair products I'm sure  Can't wait to go and see it myself in November!


----------



## Elsie87

^^


I'm looking forward to seeing the ankle boots!!!


----------



## AudreyII

Black_Swarmer said:


> Welcome back  Now please share your souvenir!
> 
> Oh, was kind of wondering what Bruce Willis was doing in the makeup room ... not checking hair products I'm sure  Can't wait to go and see it myself in November!


 
LOL, Bruce Willis was in the mens dept which was just through the next rom but i'm sure this guy's eyes were following me everywhere, I must look like the crazy stalker type! I am not a fan of Bruce Willis, but my OH will generally want to watch anything with him in it, think it's because he's also follicly challenged

joviscot, he did look good but unfortunately his wife looks even better


----------



## An4

madchixrock said:


> An4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> thank you! it was very intense at the end..
> (QUOTE]
> 
> Could have been worse, the reason NYCshopGirl80 didn't go for it is revealed in the Chloe forum...that is one gorgeous colour of bag too, and much bigger than I thought. So smiles all round for the shoppers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I contacted her first, because I know how bad she wanted it and I was really willing to let her have it, but when she told me the reason (heloise ) I said great and went for it. You mean double gaucho is bigger than you expected? That would be great! I have no idea, it's my first, I never saw it, only in photos... :shame: The color is great, I agree.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lovedior

eminere;12595445 said:
			
		

> I see women here all the time who apply mascara testers directly to their lashes!
> 
> I guess oral herpes and eye infections don't bother some people at all.



this is disgusting thats why i never try anything at sephora . too many gross people ....some of them with bag hygiene , some use sephora and otehr shop to do their make up for the day . its like those people that buy "used dior make up " on ebay and dont even know where its been and what the person did with it ..... i only buy my make up in reputable store like macys and nordstoms nothing else .... im just too scrared lol


----------



## eminere

Lovedior said:


> this is disgusting thats why i never try anything at sephora . too many gross people ....some of them with bag hygiene , some use sephora and otehr shop to do their make up for the day . its like those people that buy "used dior make up " on ebay and dont even know where its been and what the person did with it ..... i only buy my make up in reputable store like macys and nordstoms nothing else .... im just too scrared lol


It's utterly disgusting, I agree.

Don't even get me started on those people selling used makeup on eBay.


----------



## madchixrock

An4 said:


> You mean double gaucho is bigger than you expected? That would be great! I have no idea, it's my first, I never saw it, only in photos... :shame: QUOTE]
> 
> Sorry I meant the heloise, I have no idea about the gaucho either but please let me know when you get it as have always wondered how the front works bag-wise (can you get much in there without distorting). Always looks large in celeb photos but they are a lot smaller than my typical "farmers daughter" frame!


----------



## An4

madchixrock said:


> Sorry I meant the heloise, I have no idea about the gaucho either but please let me know when you get it as have always wondered how the front works bag-wise (can you get much in there without distorting). Always looks large in celeb photos but they are a lot smaller than my typical "farmers daughter" frame!



lol I hear ya!  will def post pics!



@eminere - people sell USED makeup on ebay?! no, wait, people BUY that??  that's just disgusting!!! never crossed my mind... I'd never do it. it's like... sharing a toothbrush - that's not "love" that's bad higiene!


----------



## joviscot

AudreyII said:


> joviscot, he did look good but unfortunately his wife looks even better


 
Saw him in the Disney Store off Times Square (somewhere) years ago - he looked GOOD for sure!!  Hubba hubba!!


----------



## Elsie87

^^ I'm a Bruce fan too, *jovi*!!! 


And buying used makeup: ! I can understand buying new makeup or perfume from ebay or so (it has to be in it's _original package_ with _all the plastic_ still on - like the bottle of J'Adore hair mist I bought) but used makeup is a big no-no; ugh!!!!


----------



## AudreyII

I would never even think you could buy used makeup on ebay, that is pretty gross, I have wondered about selling open but little used bottles of perfume though


----------



## Black_Swarmer

AudreyII said:


> I would never even think you could buy used makeup on ebay, that is pretty gross, I have wondered about selling open but little used bottles of perfume though


 
Me too - I have an expensive one I've worn twice, but unfortunately I'm allergic to it ...


----------



## AudreyII

^^That's a shame and a waste too. I would never buy opened perfume, because you never know what would be in it, but maybe someone would? Probably not worth the hassle with ebay


----------



## An4

it's raining outside... I can't track my saddle... (TNT post, netherlands, thanks a lot...) 
just one of those days... plus it's been a month since I had chocolate, so no more comfort food to help... 
anyone else having... "just one of those days"?


----------



## joviscot

A month with no chocolate?!?  !!!! (well done you but I couldnt do it!!)


----------



## An4

joviscot said:


> A month with no chocolate?!?  !!!! (well done you but I couldnt do it!!)



if it was for a handbag you really really wanted and fell in love with you could 
but thanks for the support!


----------



## joviscot

An4 said:


> if it was for a handbag you really really wanted and fell in love with you could
> but thanks for the support!


 
I want a Kelly Blue Jean bag but even I dont eat that much chocolate!!  Well maybe in a year but I cant wait that long for the handbag!!!!!!

Well done you - am impressed and proud of you.


----------



## **Chanel**

joviscot said:


> I want a Kelly Blue Jean bag but even I dont eat that much chocolate!!


 
LOL .
Me neither, sometimes I need/want some chocolate but if I'd eat so much chocolate as a Kelly costs within a couple of months, I think I'd explode .


----------



## An4

you girls are funny  I think no one can eat so much chocolate in 6 months (that's how long I have to go) that would be worth the same as a designer bag, especially kelly! BUT, in my case, it's all about a bet  and I intend to win it!

hm, come to think of it, if you eat say 50 dollars worth of chocolate a month or just deny yourself something you really really like (maybe cigarettes?) which was the point of the bet, you actually could save 300 $...


----------



## joviscot

Hmmm .... maybe I could give up "cr*p" until I have saved enough for a blue Kelly bag .... crisps, chocolate, sweets, cakes (anything fattening) - my but I would be such a grumpy little you know what!!  Think hubby would divorce me, the kittens would pack their wee rucksacks and walk out in protest ..... I would have my Kelly bag but no husband or kittens .......!!!


----------



## **Chanel**

An4 said:


> you girls are funny  I think no one can eat so much chocolate in 6 months (that's how long I have to go) that would be worth the same as a designer bag, especially kelly! BUT, in my case, it's all about a bet  and I intend to win it!
> 
> hm, come to think of it, if you eat say 50 dollars worth of chocolate a month or just deny yourself something you really really like (maybe cigarettes?) which was the point of the bet, you actually could save 300 $...


 
I think it's a good bet and I hope you're going to win it .
I'd rather buy a new bag than some candy, chocolate or cigarettes, a new bag is better for my health, that's for sure. That means if I don't buy too much or else there's a chance that I'll get a hart attack when I see my CC bill and that's not good for my health .
But now I'm curious, if you win the bet (and I'm sure you can do it), what do you want to buy?


----------



## An4

@joviscot - lol I can imagine the kittens, too cute! I hope you get your kelly and keep the kittens and hubby. it's good that we have something to yearn for, otherwise where's the fun in it...

@**Chanel** - well, not IF but WHEN I win the bet  I get 800 $ no questions asked from my dear bf. plus we're also putting money I would normally spend on that yummy stuff in a little box - I wrote "no sugar, just baggies" on it and I'll get that too. my bf also puts money inside, he's so proud of me and says this is actually a great way to save money. I think I'll have a nice sum... only 5 more months to go. plus I really lost some weight, almost a whole one size 

it all started with a gaucho double saddle, it was the first bag my bf liked as much as I did lol so he thought it was a great idea to save money and get it. but I bought the blue saddle just the other day so now I'm browsing for a new love-at-first-site... suggestions are welcome, so far I really like the gaucho tote in black and karenina in purple.


----------



## joviscot

I told hubby what your B/F was doing and hubbys reply was "Dont try and tap me for anymore money.  You got your handbag (Chanel) so that it finished" - "If you want another handbag, get a job (easier said than done) and save for it" .........

So all I need is a job or win the lottery ........... <major sigh>


----------



## eminere

Does anyone here use any of Dior's compact foundations?


----------



## An4

joviscot said:


> I told hubby what your B/F was doing and hubbys reply was "Dont try and tap me for anymore money.  You got your handbag (Chanel) so that it finished" - "If you want another handbag, get a job (easier said than done) and save for it" .........
> 
> So all I need is a job or win the lottery ........... <major sigh>



oh, I'm sorry! but chanel - wow, nice, congrats!
just get a little box or a piggy bank, put in a visible place and whenever you have some coins or a dollar or two put it in. he'll start doing it also  

I know about the job - same here!


----------



## An4

eminere;12653873 said:
			
		

> Does anyone here use any of Dior's compact foundations?



no, and I know this doesn't help, but a lot of the people don't know it so - I use bourjois, they're part of chanel (actually older then chanel!), and a lot of the times have the exact same ingredients  I love it!
just like l'oreal and lancome - they're the same, only the price is different.


----------



## joviscot

Keep looking at the "handbag" piggy banks but they arent big enough for the amount of money needed to pay for the kelly!!!  Need to think of something tho!!


----------



## An4

joviscot said:


> Keep looking at the "handbag" piggy banks but they arent big enough for the amount of money needed to pay for the kelly!!!  Need to think of something tho!!



get a really big box and tape it around... and whenever is your birthday/christmas/something tell your friends they can contribute to the box fund instead of buying you a present.


----------



## joviscot

Thank you for the idea - just done quick sums on the calculateor - that will take roughly around 30-40 years with the amount they give me!!!  Telling you, this is hopeless!!  Annoys me - all I want is a Kelly bag and its totally out my reach!!

Need to win money on the lotto or get a highly paid job - its the only way!!

But thank you very much for your input - do appreciate it.


----------



## An4

:lolots:
thank YOU, you made me laugh and I'm currently home alone!

well... we tried... from now on fingers crossed for that lottery win or an insanely high salary!


----------



## joviscot

No problem - glad I could make you laugh.  If I was working, even applying for a CC, I never get a limit anywhere near the cost of a Kelly, so I could max out my CC!!  

Think hubby has been in touch with the companies to pre-warm them!!


----------



## fashion_mom1

I just bought my first dior-- gaucho medium saddle bag--my first dior ever. My hubby is not so happy. Oh well it makes me happy. I am a stay at home mom so what if I have a handbag addiction? Cant a girl have one addiction? I am now hooked on dior and searching for my second. 

I was going to try a gift box instead of presents and my bday but my family talked me out of it. If someone really does it I would love to know the details.


----------



## joviscot

Hubbys are never happy but thats up to them!!  Congrats on your first Dior bag.


----------



## An4

fashion_mom1 said:


> I just bought my first dior-- gaucho medium saddle bag--my first dior ever. My hubby is not so happy. Oh well it makes me happy. I am a stay at home mom so what if I have a handbag addiction? Cant a girl have one addiction? I am now hooked on dior and searching for my second.
> 
> I was going to try a gift box instead of presents and my bday but my family talked me out of it. If someone really does it I would love to know the details.



congrats!!! 

don't ASK them, like I said, just put the box in a visible place and write bag fund or something. it worked for me, whenever someone comes to my home they ask me what it is. even my mom put some money in there last time she visited  my best friend also, whenever she comes to my place, it's always something small, but bit by bit I managed to save 280 $ in a month!

I see you have two burberries, could you PLEASE tell me how is "Prorsum" pronounced? Is the first "r" silent? I read that it is, but a lot of the people pronounce it...


----------



## joviscot

My parents are dead and I have no family in this country, so thats out.  His parents do come up, but they dont like me much so wouldnt contribute to anything for me!!  Didnt even get a birthday present from them this year!!


----------



## fashion_mom1

joviscot said:


> Hubbys are never happy but thats up to them!! Congrats on your first Dior bag.


 

Thanks for the support. Love this site--I love having people understand how much you can love handbags


----------



## fashion_mom1

An4 said:


> congrats!!!
> 
> don't ASK them, like I said, just put the box in a visible place and write bag fund or something. it worked for me, whenever someone comes to my home they ask me what it is. even my mom put some money in there last time she visited  my best friend also, whenever she comes to my place, it's always something small, but bit by bit I managed to save 280 $ in a month!
> 
> I see you have two burberries, could you PLEASE tell me how is "Prorsum" pronounced? Is the first "r" silent? I read that it is, but a lot of the people pronounce it...


 
Still love the box idea I am going to try it. I do like Burberry too but it beats me how you say "prorsum"--If some one else know I would love to learn. Do you or anyone else know how to say Vachetta (as in vachetta leather on bags?). I say the CH in but I do not think that is right. I think the CH is supposed to make an S sound like vasetta? Who knows.


----------



## An4

joviscot said:


> My parents are dead and I have no family in this country, so thats out.  His parents do come up, but they dont like me much so wouldnt contribute to anything for me!!  Didnt even get a birthday present from them this year!!



oh hun that's just rude of them! you have us here, at least to talk to and who understand you 
so sorry about the family...


----------



## An4

fashion_mom1 said:


> Still love the box idea I am going to try it. I do like Burberry too but it beats me how you say "prorsum"--If some one else know I would love to learn. Do you or anyone else know how to say Vachetta (as in vachetta leather on bags?). I say the CH in but I do not think that is right. I think the CH is supposed to make an S sound like vasetta? Who knows.



if it's english "ch" sound like in "crunch" is fine, if it's french it's "sh" like in "wishing", if it's italian then it's vacchetta and the sound is "k" like in "brick". vacchetta is soft leather cowhide, but if the LV spells it "vachetta" I think they pronounce it with the "sh" sound. so it all depends what language the word belongs to. but it's def. not "s" as in "swift".


----------



## joviscot

An4 said:


> oh hun that's just rude of them! you have us here, at least to talk to and who understand you
> so sorry about the family...


 
Ach I get used to it (no choice - dont like it but anyway).  Thank you for your kind words - appreciate it.


----------



## fashion_mom1

An4 said:


> if it's english "ch" sound like in "crunch" is fine, if it's french it's "sh" like in "wishing", if it's italian then it's vacchetta and the sound is "k" like in "brick". vacchetta is soft leather cowhide, but if the LV spells it "vachetta" I think they pronounce it with the "sh" sound. so it all depends what language the word belongs to. but it's def. not "s" as in "swift".


 

thank you so much!!!!! I informed my bff purse buddy.


----------



## fashion_mom1

joviscot said:


> My parents are dead and I have no family in this country, so thats out. His parents do come up, but they dont like me much so wouldnt contribute to anything for me!! Didnt even get a birthday present from them this year!!


 
i agree--you have us here and we are a big old support group.


----------



## Elsie87

An4 said:


> congrats!!!
> 
> don't ASK them, like I said, just put the box in a visible place and write bag fund or something. it worked for me, whenever someone comes to my home they ask me what it is. even my mom put some money in there last time she visited  my best friend also, whenever she comes to my place, it's always something small, but bit by bit I managed to save 280 $ in a month!
> 
> I see you have two burberries, could you PLEASE tell me *how is "Prorsum" pronounced? Is the first "r" silent? I read that it is, but a lot of the people pronounce it*...


 
_Prorsum_ is Latin (it means "forward") and it's pronounced "pror-soom". I'm quite sure that the first "r" is not silent.


----------



## An4

Elsie87 said:


> _Prorsum_ is Latin (it means "forward") and it's pronounced "pror-soom". I'm quite sure that the first "r" is not silent.



Thank you, I had Latin long long time ago! I didn't even remember it might be Latin! 

You are right, the "r" is not silent. It was bugging me last night, so I wrote an email to Burberry CS  A kind lady answered me first thing in the morning:

"Dear Sir/ Madam,

The 'R' in Prorsum is not silent. Therefore the correct pronunciation is ''Proar -sum''

I hope this information has been of some assistance."

I LOVE it when they are so helpful and kind to answer even queries like this!! 
Today I even talked to Dior's head office in Greece, it amazing how they're all nice... 

(I'm one of those people who are not afraid to ask )


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> I figured that since Megs and Vlad let the designer subforums have one off topic thread, we shouldnt wait any longer with having one here !
> 
> I suggest we gossip about Mrs Beckham, purchases of other brands, *emi´s avatars *and everything else that comes to mind here !
> 
> Lemme start ...where are you all saying hello to year 2009? Im at home, stuck with my SO and his 10 year old son...I have a lot of good movies and caramel candy ready...maybe some dooleys too



oh well, I just saw this so I'll announce it publicly  -


----------



## Black_Swarmer

An4 said:


> oh well, I just saw this so I'll announce it publicly -


 
I so agree! Emi's sailor avi is yummy


----------



## eminere

LOL I'm still waiting for more people to notice...


----------



## An4

yeah, where is everybody?! they should all be here sighing and admiring!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

eminere;12677804 said:
			
		

> LOL I'm still waiting for more people to notice...


 
Bet they did notice already - just not done drooling in order to type


----------



## joviscot

Saw the avator earlier - sorry I didnt post a comment or drool!!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

joviscot said:


> Saw the avator earlier - sorry I didnt post a comment or drool!!


 
He he - don't worry about it, Emi just has flair for picking good looking avatars and they are usually noticed by some of the girls and guys here, specific names do come to mind (ones who haven't commented - yet)


----------



## An4

Black_Swarmer said:


> Bet they did notice already - just not done drooling in order to type



well, I must say, your avi is also very drool-provoking


----------



## Black_Swarmer

An4 said:


> well, I must say, your avi is also very drool-provoking


 
Guess I got a little inspired - angelic interference perhaps  and who couldn't use an angel these days?!


----------



## An4

Black_Swarmer said:


> Guess I got a little inspired - angelic interference perhaps  and who couldn't use an angel these days?!



well said


----------



## eminere

Black_Swarmer said:


> Bet they did notice already - just not done drooling in order to type


Gosh is your angel playing a game of peekaboo?


----------



## Black_Swarmer

eminere;12684244 said:
			
		

> Gosh is your angel playing a game of peekaboo?


 
Looks like it - playful angels, that's how I like 'em!


----------



## eminere

Black_Swarmer said:


> Looks like it - playful angels, that's how I like 'em!


With just a li'l bit of devil in 'em


----------



## nataliam1976

devilish angels, naked sailors, peekaboo around the waist - am I in heaven yet?


----------



## eminere

Hmmm should I unveil Act Two yet...? 

Maybe we'll look at Mr Sailor for just a while longer first...


----------



## AudreyII

Sorry but i'm not so keen on Mr Sailor, I still have this guy as my Desktop though, lot's of him 
Let's see Act II


----------



## eminere

AudreyII said:


> Sorry but i'm not so keen on Mr Sailor, I still have this guy as my Desktop though, lot's of him
> Let's see Act II


Hahaha Audrey!!! That one brings back fond memories... 

Act Two to follow after a brief interval...


----------



## nataliam1976

AudreyII said:


> Sorry but i'm not so keen on Mr Sailor




 I´ll take him!


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> I´ll take him!



ask him if he has a brother


----------



## pegasuscom

AudreyII said:


> Sorry but i'm not so keen on Mr Sailor, I still have this guy as my Desktop though, lot's of him
> Let's see Act II



Have to agree with you Ms. Audrey!  I like that guy too.  Sailors just don't do it for me.  Where is Act II?


----------



## herabebe

hi~
I know the medium (24cm) lady dior comes with the shoulder strap but does large lady dior also comes with the shoulder strap,too??


----------



## eminere

herabebe said:


> hi~
> I know the medium (24cm) lady dior comes with the shoulder strap but does large lady dior also comes with the shoulder strap,too??


_All_ the structured Lady Diors come with a removable shoulder strap.


----------



## eminere

pegasuscom said:


> Have to agree with you Ms. Audrey!  I like that guy too.  Sailors just don't do it for me.  Where is Act II?


Drum roll please...!

Is this any better...?


----------



## AudreyII

Is it hot in here 
Those abs! much better 
Probably better if I don't put this one on my Desktop though, poor OH might get an inferiority complex...


----------



## pegasuscom

eminere;12703092 said:
			
		

> Drum roll please...!
> 
> Is this any better...?



That guy is gorgeous!  You could eat dinner off those abs! :devil: Thanks *Eminere* for always providing us with quality eye candy


----------



## eminere

pegasuscom said:


> That guy is gorgeous!  *You could eat dinner off those abs!* :devil: Thanks *Eminere* for always providing us with quality eye candy


And so much more...!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Wow, Emi  my lil angel couldn't compete with those abs so you got me instead (sorry ...)

FD, if you're checking in - meet my dragon!


----------



## **Chanel**

Just popped in to say hi to everyone but is it me or is it getting hot in here ?


----------



## nataliam1976

**Chanel** said:


> Just popped in to say hi to everyone but is it me or is it getting hot in here ?





Sizzlin!!!! should we get some Johnny on board too?


----------



## **Chanel**

nataliam1976 said:


> Sizzlin!!!! should we get some Johnny on board too?


 
Well, if we do, maybe it's getting tooo hot in here don't you think? On the other hand, it's a very rainy day here so I have no problems with some more hottiness . And if it's getting too hot I can always open the door, walk in the rain and cool down lol.


----------



## An4

johnny... mmm... depp is equally appealing to men and women, that's rare. 
whenever I see depp, vaya con dios' song johnny comes to mind... so appropriate...


----------



## joviscot

I saw Johnny Depp in Dublin once!!  Crossing the road of all things - he was going the opposite way to me!!


----------



## An4

joviscot said:


> I saw Johnny Depp in Dublin once!!  Crossing the road of all things - he was going the opposite way to me!!



you lucky lucky girl  is he gorgeous irl?


----------



## joviscot

It was a quick look - he had his hat on and longish hair so was mostly covered up, but am sure he looked as good as usual!!


----------



## **Chanel**

joviscot said:


> I saw Johnny Depp in Dublin once!! Crossing the road of all things - he was going the opposite way to me!!


 
Oh, I'm so jealous (in a good way lol)! The only way I can see him is on tv or in Amsterdam in the wax museum .
Off course I hope to see him IRL one day ( a girl can dream, right ).


----------



## joviscot

Posted this elsewhere here - what do you think of the guy?!

I recently sold a designer bag on Ebay. Guy got it + then told me its a Christmas gift for his partner. He then continued to tell me that he is lying to her + saying he got from the actualy Designer store instead of Ebay!! Btw he got the bag about £150 cheaper than he would from the Designer Store.

Just wondering if he can lie about this to look good infront of her, what else will he lie about ....

What do you think?! Bad partner or so what who cares?!?! How would you feel if you got the bag and then discovered the truth???


----------



## **Chanel**

joviscot said:


> Posted this elsewhere here - what do you think of the guy?!
> 
> I recently sold a designer bag on Ebay. Guy got it + then told me its a Christmas gift for his partner. He then continued to tell me that he is lying to her + saying he got from the actualy Designer store instead of Ebay!! Btw he got the bag about £150 cheaper than he would from the Designer Store.
> 
> Just wondering if he can lie about this to look good infront of her, what else will he lie about ....
> 
> What do you think?! Bad partner or so what who cares?!?! How would you feel if you got the bag and then discovered the truth???


 
Mmm, nothing wrong with buying on *bay but why lie about it?
Did he already gave the bag to her? Maybe she asked him where he bought it and he didn't know what to say because maybe he was a little bit ashamed that he bought it on *bay?


----------



## An4

joviscot said:


> Posted this elsewhere here - what do you think of the guy?!
> 
> I recently sold a designer bag on Ebay. Guy got it + then told me its a Christmas gift for his partner. He then continued to tell me that he is lying to her + saying he got from the actualy Designer store instead of Ebay!! Btw he got the bag about £150 cheaper than he would from the Designer Store.
> 
> Just wondering if he can lie about this to look good infront of her, what else will he lie about ....
> 
> What do you think?! Bad partner or so what who cares?!?! How would you feel if you got the bag and then discovered the truth???



Depends on the girl actually. 
If she thinks the bag is from a boutique, she'll probably appreciate it more. New objects have that aura about them, I know a lot of the people here really want to be the first owner of a bag, it means a lot to them and I understand. 

I don't feel that way, providing that a bag is in great condition. If I like the bag, I appreciate the design, the beauty of it, I think it's actually exciting that it has a story, I wonder about how the previous owner treated it, did it make them happy as much as it makes me happy etc.; like the works of art - they change owners through time, but they're eternal. 

Of course, if I had a lot of money it would be equally exciting to be the first owner, to go on a trip and walk into a boutique and get the whole experience of buying a new bag. 

All I'm saying is if my boyfriend bought me a bag on ebay, I would equally appreciate it, like he bought a new one. BUT if I was a type of girl who would feel better not knowing a bag comes from ebay, I would love my boyfriend even more for not telling me.

That's a situation where I think it's ok to lie. A bad boyfriend IMO is someone who beats, cheats and/or molests his girlfriend in any way. Those are the situations I would walk away, no discussions. Everything else I would try to work out, if we love each other.


----------



## nataliam1976

**Chanel** said:


> Well, if we do, maybe it's getting tooo hot in here don't you think? On the other hand, it's a very rainy day here so I have no problems with some more hottiness . And if it's getting too hot I can always open the door, walk in the rain and cool down lol.



It is never too hot if its hot guys hotness, thats my opinion and I stand by it!


----------



## **Chanel**

nataliam1976 said:


> It is never too hot if its hot guys hotness, thats my opinion and I stand by it!


 
LOL, that's a good opinion but I can't use too much hotness now because I have a nasty cold and my nose is as red as the sole of a Louboutin heel .
Do you still have that hot neighbour btw ?


----------



## An4

**Chanel** said:


> LOL, that's a good opinion but I can't use too much hotness now because I have a nasty cold and *my nose is as red as the sole of a Louboutin heel* .
> Do you still have that hot neighbour btw ?



 great comparison **Chanel**!


----------



## joviscot

Speaking of Louboutin - why does the red sole come off when you have worn them a few times?!  What are you meant to use to keep the red??


----------



## nataliam1976

joviscot said:


> Speaking of Louboutin - why does the red sole come off when you have worn them a few times?!  What are you meant to use to keep the red??




you need to sole them with vibrams, otherwise say bye bye to red.


----------



## nataliam1976

**Chanel** said:


> LOL, that's a good opinion but I can't use too much hotness now because I have a nasty cold and my nose is as red as the sole of a Louboutin heel .
> Do you still have that hot neighbour btw ?




aaaw I hope you get to feel better soon, honey!

Hot neighbour is still there, cute as ever! But his girlfriend is crazy, she wakes us up on regular basis with yelling at him at the weirdest hours, I think everyone in the building can hear her Either he is an a-hole and she is stupid for sticking around or she is unstable and he is only staying with her for great sex, because I cant see any other reason why a guy would put up with it, especially that she isnt even pretty evil, I know


----------



## joviscot

nataliam1976 said:


> you need to sole them with vibrams, otherwise say bye bye to red.


 
Ok now I am totally confused!!  Did a quick google but couldnt find what i am meant to use!!  (am so stupid - sorry!!)


----------



## **Chanel**

nataliam1976 said:


> aaaw I hope you get to feel better soon, honey!
> 
> Hot neighbour is still there, cute as ever! But his girlfriend is crazy, she wakes us up on regular basis with yelling at him at the weirdest hours, I think everyone in the building can hear her Either he is an a-hole and she is stupid for sticking around or she is unstable and he is only staying with her for great sex, because I cant see any other reason why a guy would put up with it, especially that she isnt even pretty evil, I know


 
Thanks hun .
Had to go to Germany this weekend but I really couldn't go so I delayed the trip to next Thuesday, I hope I can go then.

Well, if they really had great sex I think you must have heard that too, right ?
Or maybe he's just deaf from all the yelling who knows, lol.
At least he has a lovely neighbour like you who doesn't yell at him .


----------



## **Chanel**

joviscot said:


> Ok now I am totally confused!! Did a quick google but couldnt find what i am meant to use!! (am so stupid - sorry!!)


 
Don't worry I'd love to know that too since I want to enjoy the red sole for a long long time. 
I'm thinking of buying my first CLs soon but before I do I really have to read the CL forum maybe I can find some great tips in there too .


----------



## joviscot

Just done another google including CLs name this time - found someone on Ebay that sells it.  Think might search for some-one nearer to home ....


----------



## **Chanel**

An4 said:


> great comparison **Chanel**!


 
Couldn't find a better comparison, I can only say that a CL sole looks much better in red than my nose .


----------



## nataliam1976

joviscot said:


> Just done another google including CLs name this time - found someone on Ebay that sells it.  Think might search for some-one nearer to home ....




there is definitely one PFer from Uk who sells vibram soles on ebay


----------



## nataliam1976

**Chanel** said:


> Well, if they really had great sex I think you must have heard that too, right ?
> Or maybe he's just deaf from all the yelling who knows, lol.
> At least he has a lovely neighbour like you who doesn't yell at him .



I actually havent, just the yelling!!! I think your deafness version is most probable lol she will also go out on the balcony in the evenings and call her friends and yap for an hour or two for everyone to hear every single word...crazy, I tell you


----------



## An4

**Chanel** said:


> Couldn't find a better comparison, I can only say that a CL sole looks much better in red than my nose .



I know, I hope you get better really soon! 
I just had the cold, now I can finally breathe without the nose drops, so I know how you feel. 


As for the red soles - *thanks for the tip Nat*, you're really useful, I learned a lot from you here  I still keep my CLs in a box, but that's gonna change soon thanks to the newly discovered vibrams...


----------



## **Chanel**

nataliam1976 said:


> there is definitely one PFer from Uk who sells vibram soles on ebay


 
Ahhh! I really have to practice my English, lol. I really had no idea what vibram soles were. But now I finally know what vibram soles are after a little searching.
I also saw a lot of useful information in the CL forum.  
CL, here I come! Need some shoes with red soles to match with my red nose .


----------



## **Chanel**

An4 said:


> I know, I hope you get better really soon!
> I just had the cold, now I can finally breathe without the nose drops, so I know how you feel.
> 
> 
> As for the red soles - *thanks for the tip Nat*, you're really useful, I learned a lot from you here  I still keep my CLs in a box, but that's gonna change soon thanks to the newly discovered vibrams...


 
Thanks *An4* .
I really like CLs, going to search for my first pair now. I hope I can find a little bit comfy pair.


----------



## joviscot

Get well soon Chanel.

In looking for these soles now I have seen a few CL shoes I want and cant afford <sigh> !!


----------



## **Chanel**

^^Thank you *j* .
Maybe you can wait until the sale, maybe they're still there by then?
Maybe I'll do that too, wait for the Jan. sale and see if I can find my first pair of CLs .


----------



## hinotori

hello my fellow Dior lovers! 
i have been a bit absent lately, i'm sorry for that!
i will be even more absent for the coming 3 weeks, cuz i'm going on holiday~!
leaving tomorrow and going to Hong Kong! will be back in november~
hope all is well! take care and will talk to you when i get back


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Have a great holiday, hino!


----------



## hinotori

thanks  Black_Swarmer~ i def need a holiday!


----------



## **Chanel**

Hi *hinotori,*

Have a great and safe trip and enjoy your holiday !
Hope you'll find something nice for yourself in Hong Kong .


----------



## hinotori

***Chanel*** thank you!! i hope i will find some nice stuff in HK indeed  talk soon ~


----------



## joviscot

**Chanel** said:


> ^^Thank you *j* .
> Maybe you can wait until the sale, maybe they're still there by then?
> Maybe I'll do that too, wait for the Jan. sale and see if I can find my first pair of CLs .


 
Before I  anything I need a job first - so boring!!


----------



## joviscot

hinotori said:


> thanks Black_Swarmer~ i def need a holiday!


 
Have a great vacation and happy shopping.


----------



## An4

hinotori have a great one and bring back some goodies to show off 


Chanel - if you're getting CLs, please make sure you try them on first, at least to know how the model feels, then try finding it online. and if you want something comfy buy the ones with a small platform! it is very soft and it makes a big difference! I have new simple pumps with 12 cm heel, but thanks to a small platform they feel great and stable.


----------



## An4

joviscot said:


> Before I  anything I need a job first - so boring!!



LOL I know how that feels... I'm supposed to be filling out applications... boring...


----------



## joviscot

Have had enough of that just now.  After many interviews and applications, you just give up for a while!!


----------



## An4

joviscot said:


> Have had enough of that just now.  After many interviews and applications, you just give up for a while!!



...and enjoy beautiful bags 

still waiting for my gaucho, I know I'm boring you guys already, but I have to vent somewhere where I'll be understood...


----------



## **Chanel**

An4 said:


> hinotori have a great one and bring back some goodies to show off
> 
> 
> Chanel - if you're getting CLs, please make sure you try them on first, at least to know how the model feels, then try finding it online. and if you want something comfy buy the ones with a small platform! it is very soft and it makes a big difference! I have new simple pumps with 12 cm heel, but thanks to a small platform they feel great and stable.


 
Thanks for that but I think I'll buy them in the store anyway. Really want to try shoes before I buy them and the Jan. sale is not so far away anymore so I'm patiently waiting .


----------



## **Chanel**

An4 said:


> ...and enjoy beautiful bags
> 
> still waiting for my gaucho, I know I'm boring you guys already, but I have to vent somewhere where I'll be understood...


 
Lol, and TPF is the perfect place for that, nobody will understand you better I guess .
Hope you'll have your Gaucho soon.


----------



## **Chanel**

joviscot said:


> Have had enough of that just now. After many interviews and applications, you just give up for a while!!


 
Crossing my fingers for you that you'll find your perfect job soon .


----------



## Black_Swarmer

^ My fingers are crossed as well! These times are so hard on everybody, my DH is also looking for job, his temp job ends on Monday, but he had an interview last week so we're hoping for the best ...


----------



## joviscot

Well I need a job that pays about £4000 a week, that way after 3 weeks, I could go to Paris for a weekend and buy the 2 Hermes bags that I want ........ not much to ask for is it?!?!


----------



## An4

**Chanel** said:


> Thanks for that but I think I'll buy them in the store anyway. Really want to try shoes before I buy them and the Jan. sale is not so far away anymore so I'm patiently waiting .



that's probably the best, I agree. 
Although, my experience was as nice as it was bad. I bought mine in the CL NYC boutique, I was trying on different pairs and at one moment a box fell right next to my foot, so I looked at the SA and he told me "omg you don't wanna know". then the other guy came and lifted the box... guess what was underneath it...
yep, a cockroach! and I have a phobia of those... and that's upper east side for you 

buying online is different with bags, but shoes you really have to try on and walk in a bit. so good luck!


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> ...and enjoy beautiful bags
> 
> still waiting for my gaucho, I know I'm boring you guys already, but I have to vent somewhere where I'll be understood...


 


LOL vent away anytime! 


and good luck with the job hunting both of you, ladies !


----------



## nataliam1976

Black_Swarmer said:


> ^ My fingers are crossed as well! These times are so hard on everybody, my DH is also looking for job, his temp job ends on Monday, but he had an interview last week so we're hoping for the best ...


 

and good luck to hubby, too ! He better find a job fast, so that he can go a bit crazy in Paris


----------



## nataliam1976

joviscot said:


> Well I need a job that pays about £4000 a week, that way after 3 weeks, I could go to Paris for a weekend and buy the 2 Hermes bags that I want ........ not much to ask for is it?!?!


 


not too much at all!  I want one like that, too!


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> LOL vent away anytime!
> 
> 
> and good luck with the job hunting both of you, ladies !



thank you Nat and everyone else for the support!

I feel like an idiot, every morning I wake up, brush my teeth and run down to the mailbox, hoping to see a little green note saying I should come pick something up at the post office... it's like having a christmas morning over and over but without the presents! 

still no real job... I hope you people have some better news... 
*joviscot*, I browsed through available jobs, so far no £4000 a week ones, but I'll let you know if I find anything!


----------



## joviscot

An4 said:


> *joviscot*, I browsed through available jobs, so far no £4000 a week ones, but I'll let you know if I find anything!


 
Thank you and the sooner the better cos I am slowly running out of patience!!


----------



## nataliam1976

OK ladies, listen. Just got a great job offer : tax free salary, apartment, bills, food paid by company, free plane tickets and other perks ( tax free shopping!!!!)....but its in UAE. 

I am so torn, I dont know what to do. I know my SO is against it because he doesnt want a LD relationship again, but its so tempting! I would really love to go, even if just for a year...my head is spinning now


----------



## joviscot

I have a friend out there just now as her husband works there.  She loves it but then she is with her husband.  Could your SO be able to make use of the flight tickets or are they just for you going "home"??  Easy for us to say "go" - its for a year ........ but I know how I would feel leaving hubby behind .... (hey he wouldnt be able to "tell me off" about shopping anymore!!!).  How often would you be able to get "home"??  

Sounds like a "once in a life-time" chance that you might regret saying "no" too ...... good luck with your choice ....


----------



## Black_Swarmer

nataliam1976 said:


> OK ladies, listen. Just got a great job offer : tax free salary, apartment, bills, food paid by company, free plane tickets and other perks ( tax free shopping!!!!)....but its in UAE.
> 
> I am so torn, I dont know what to do. I know my SO is against it because he doesnt want a LD relationship again, but its so tempting! I would really love to go, even if just for a year...my head is spinning now


 
Oh that sounds great, Nat - couldn't SO take a leave of absence from his job for a while and go with you/join you later? He wouldn't have to take time off the entire year, but perhaps a month or two and then combined with vacations ...? I def understand why your head is spinning! sounds like you need to have a talk with SO


----------



## nataliam1976

joviscot said:


> I have a friend out there just now as her husband works there. She loves it but then she is with her husband. Could your SO be able to make use of the flight tickets or are they just for you going "home"?? Easy for us to say "go" - its for a year ........ but I know how I would feel leaving hubby behind .... (hey he wouldnt be able to "tell me off" about shopping anymore!!!). How often would you be able to get "home"??
> 
> Sounds like a "once in a life-time" chance that you might regret saying "no" too ...... good luck with your choice ....


 

I know I would love it there...and you see, I dont really like living in Denmark on top of that, so its a big factor. And we cant move somewhere else, my SO´s kid is here. 

And my SO is not an ambitious person, so if I want money I need to make it myself. 


Im waiting for her to get back to me with the amount of holidays I would have. If its 4 weeks, then we could probably see each other every 6-7 weeks, if he used his holidays to come over - even if I had to pay for his tickets, no problem.

Yes, I have a lot of thinking to do. And guess what the job is - SPA manager in a 6 star resort, like I can say no to that!


----------



## nataliam1976

Black_Swarmer said:


> Oh that sounds great, Nat - couldn't SO take a leave of absence from his job for a while and go with you/join you later? He wouldn't have to take time off the entire year, but perhaps a month or two and then combined with vacations ...? I def understand why your head is spinning! sounds like you need to have a talk with SO


 

he has 50% custody of his 11 year old son, its out of question that he moves, thats why it makes it so much more difficult for me...

yes, we will have a talk once I know all the facts


----------



## pegasuscom

nataliam1976 said:


> OK ladies, listen. Just got a great job offer : tax free salary, apartment, bills, food paid by company, free plane tickets and other perks ( tax free shopping!!!!)....but its in UAE.
> 
> I am so torn, I dont know what to do. I know my SO is against it because he doesnt want a LD relationship again, but its so tempting! I would really love to go, even if just for a year...my head is spinning now



hmmmm, not to throw more gasoline on the fire, but please be certain that your company would ensure your safety.  I have had some weird experiences in DC with Saudi clients and you are playing in a whole new arena in an Arabic country.  Somehow, I can not see Auntie Nat in a burka...  The company needs to have an ironclad exit strategy should things get even more heated vis a vis tensions in the Middle East.

As to the long distance relationship thingie, it can be done but that is a really personal decision between you and the SO.  Bottom line, you have to do what is right for YOU.


----------



## joviscot

nataliam1976 said:


> I And we cant move somewhere else, my SO´s kid is here.


 
My friend who is over there has a son.  He flies over for vacations a few times a year (they pay for his ticket) and they speak by "skype" every night.


----------



## nataliam1976

pegasuscom said:


> hmmmm, not to throw more gasoline on the fire, but please be certain that your company would ensure your safety. I have had some weird experiences in DC with Saudi clients and you are playing in a whole new arena in an Arabic country. Somehow, I can not see Auntie Nat in a burka... The company needs to have an ironclad exit strategy should things get even more heated vis a vis tensions in the Middle East.
> 
> As to the long distance relationship thingie, it can be done but that is a really personal decision between you and the SO. Bottom line, you have to do what is right for YOU.


 

I know the gal who offered me the job and I dont think she would stay there if that was the case..but thank you for giving me another point of view to consider and check, hun, I knew I could count on you PF gals

We did LD in the first year and yes, its doable. And I am past the point in my life where I would always do things that were best for others, I learned the hard way. So he might have to just suck it up...


----------



## nataliam1976

joviscot said:


> My friend who is over there has a son. He flies over for vacations a few times a year (they pay for his ticket) and they speak by "skype" every night.


 

I wish it was an option here. My SO is complaining that he has to wait a week to see his son, so....


----------



## joviscot

I learnt the hard way too (through my last permenant job) do whats best for YOU - if your SO loves you as much as they say, your relationship will last through that year.  You get free flights, you will see each other often.


----------



## Black_Swarmer

pegasuscom said:


> hmmmm, not to throw more gasoline on the fire, but please be certain that your company would ensure your safety. I have had some weird experiences in DC with Saudi clients and you are playing in a whole new arena in an Arabic country. *Somehow, I can not see Auntie Nat in a burka...* The company needs to have an ironclad exit strategy should things get even more heated vis a vis tensions in the Middle East.
> 
> As to the long distance relationship thingie, it can be done but that is a really personal decision between you and the SO. Bottom line, you have to do what is right for YOU.


 
Ahhh, but if it was a Dior burka ...  Sorry, couldn't help it


----------



## Black_Swarmer

nataliam1976 said:


> and good luck to hubby, too ! He better find a job fast, so that he can go a bit crazy in Paris


 
Darn, another rejection  Well, back in the saddle and on with the applications!


----------



## joviscot

My friend over there has had a few things happen to her over there - atention from arab men - but nothing dangerous.  Just watch what you wear.  My friend is so like SJP (hair etc) so sticks out in a crowd!!


----------



## nataliam1976

Black_Swarmer said:


> Ahhh, but if it was a Dior burka ...  Sorry, couldn't help it


 


haha exactly!


----------



## nataliam1976

Black_Swarmer said:


> Darn, another rejection  Well, back in the saddle and on with the applications!


 

uuugh, its crazy with the job market at the moment, isnt it


----------



## joviscot

I give up looking for jobs.  Gets that way after lots of rejections, mind you, thats if the companies even bother to reply ......


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> I know I would love it there...and you see, I dont really like living in Denmark on top of that, so its a big factor. And we cant move somewhere else, my SO´s kid is here.
> 
> *And my SO is not an ambitious person, so if I want money I need to make it myself*.
> 
> 
> Im waiting for her to get back to me with the amount of holidays I would have. If its 4 weeks, then we could probably see each other every 6-7 weeks, if he used his holidays to come over - even if I had to pay for his tickets, no problem.
> 
> Yes, I have a lot of thinking to do. And guess what the job is - SPA manager in a 6 star resort, like I can say no to that!



first of all - OMG Nat!!!!  congrats on the offer and fingers crossed that you make the right decision for yourself.

as for the bolded part -  what you wrote is very very important, I know exactly how you feel (been there done that), and I read a lot from that. although you love him, sometimes it takes a lot more than that and at this point and because of what you wrote - you're in a position of power, i.e. YOU will have to make that decision, I'm sure your SO will go along. 

pegasuscom has a great point - make sure you check everything, safety first, and you should always have somewhere to go back to if it doesn't work out. 

I think the offer is great, UAE = a lot of money = a lot of goodies 
 also you had LD before, it worked fine, you don't like living in Denmark, the situation on the job market is bad, in the light of which this opportunity is even more amazing, and your SO is in a situation where he won't and understandably (because of his son) CAN'T move... 

Dior burka lol I wan't pics


----------



## An4

Black_Swarmer and joviscot - I have nothing to report myself, so...


----------



## joviscot

Update to my last post re the Ebay buyer ....... 

Questions from my buyer, now he says its a fake ....... 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Further to my last post here about the bag I was selling etc. The buyer emailed me back when he received the bag and asked why the designer companies carrier bag wasnt in the box. Told him it was cos I bought it online. I was sent the bag, a sleepy bag in a box and the ribbon which I wrapped round the box before sending it onto him.

He is now saying I sold him a fake and is asking for his money back. Have told him the bag is not fake. Definately real (my bank account at the time wished it wasnt real!!) - am trying to find some proof that I bought it now - what a carry on.


----------



## nataliam1976

joviscot said:


> Update to my last post re the Ebay buyer .......
> 
> Questions from my buyer, now he says its a fake .......
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Further to my last post here about the bag I was selling etc. The buyer emailed me back when he received the bag and asked why the designer companies carrier bag wasnt in the box. Told him it was cos I bought it online. I was sent the bag, a sleepy bag in a box and the ribbon which I wrapped round the box before sending it onto him.
> 
> He is now saying I sold him a fake and is asking for his money back. Have told him the bag is not fake. Definately real (my bank account at the time wished it wasnt real!!) - am trying to find some proof that I bought it now - what a carry on.




how did he pay and did you sell it on ebay?


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> first of all - OMG Nat!!!!  congrats on the offer and fingers crossed that you make the right decision for yourself.
> 
> as for the bolded part -  what you wrote is very very important, I know exactly how you feel (been there done that), and I read a lot from that. although you love him, sometimes it takes a lot more than that and at this point and because of what you wrote - you're in a position of power, i.e. YOU will have to make that decision, I'm sure your SO will go along.
> 
> pegasuscom has a great point - make sure you check everything, safety first, and you should always have somewhere to go back to if it doesn't work out.
> 
> I think the offer is great, UAE = a lot of money = a lot of goodies
> also you had LD before, it worked fine, you don't like living in Denmark, the situation on the job market is bad, in the light of which this opportunity is even more amazing, and your SO is in a situation where he won't and understandably (because of his son) CAN'T move...
> 
> Dior burka lol I wan't pics




Great post, thank you so much, sweetie. I know that I have to think logically here.


----------



## joviscot

He paid by paypal and yup - fleabay!!  

UPDATE is that he is now keeping the bag - took me long enough to tell him that you dont get a Designer carrier bag when buying online .....


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> Great post, thank you so much, sweetie. I know that I have to think logically here.



no problem, you're a smart girl, I know you'll be fine. keep us posted...


----------



## An4

joviscot said:


> He paid by paypal and yup - fleabay!!
> 
> UPDATE is that he is now keeping the bag - took me long enough to tell him that you dont get a Designer carrier bag when buying online .....



I hope you get to keep the money then. 

I read a lot of sellers are gone from ebay because they weren't protected enough... I'm still pretty new to all that, but I think I'm too polite and nice compared to some sellers, I hate that. I always ask questions before and I pay right away, but after that it's really hard to get a response... still waiting for my gaucho, I could kick the seller right now, I know it's her fault, I checked...


----------



## joviscot

I try to be one of the good sellers.  Answering all their questions, wrapping the items well, sending the items by Special Delivery.  I know not all are the same, so I just sell just now and dont buy.  

Money I have won so far is filling a gap in my overdraft just now!!

Hope you get your bag real soon.


----------



## nataliam1976

joviscot said:


> He paid by paypal and yup - fleabay!!
> 
> UPDATE is that he is now keeping the bag - took me long enough to tell him that you dont get a Designer carrier bag when buying online .....




If he paid by paypal then he has to prove to them the bag is fake to get the money back, which will not be possible lol

Looks like he understood he is in the wrong!


----------



## An4

joviscot said:


> I try to be one of the good sellers.  Answering all their questions, wrapping the items well, sending the items by Special Delivery.  I know not all are the same, so I just sell just now and dont buy.
> 
> Money I have won so far is filling a gap in my overdraft just now!!
> 
> Hope you get your bag real soon.



of course you're a good seller, you love your bags and you know what it feels like when someone is treating you badly so you try to be a better person! 

thanks, I hope so too...


----------



## La Comtesse

Is there a Dior reference library or anything like that?  I was thinking it would be nice if they had something like they have in the Hermes forum where you can look at various threads on certain bags, colors, etc.  Maybe they do and I haven't found it yet (lol)?  If not, it would be nice to start one.  Perhaps, for Lady Dior?  And I know Gaucho is very popular too...But maybe the Dior forum isn't popular enough yet to get enough members to post pictures?


----------



## An4

La Comtesse said:


> Is there a Dior reference library or anything like that?  I was thinking it would be nice if they had something like they have in the Hermes forum where you can look at various threads on certain bags, colors, etc.  Maybe they do and I haven't found it yet (lol)?  If not, it would be nice to start one.  Perhaps, for Lady Dior?  And I know Gaucho is very popular too...But maybe the Dior forum isn't popular enough yet to get enough members to post pictures?



what do you mean not popular? this is my favorite place! I also know a few great, very nice girls from gucci and LV, but that's it, I'm here at Dior all the time, to me it's very popular 

but great idea for a reference library! it would be nice and useful.


----------



## Black_Swarmer

My favourite place too, An4 - the best/nicest people on tPF come here  (but we do seem to have lost a couple ... DA-FD, come baaack!)

Yes, a reference library would be a great idea - in the Balenciaga forum there is a great and very extensive reference library, I don't think the Dior forum will ever have as many threads or pics as that one, but we all know that it is quality, not quantity, that counts!


----------



## La Comtesse

Ana and Black_Swarmer--

Ah, don't I know that the nicest people in tpf are in the Dior forum!  I ventured out once or twice and vowed never to do so again.  I love Dior myself, obviously.  But I don't see too many people posting pictures.  Maybe we could start the reference threads, and they would do so.  But I don't really know how to go about it.  So, I was hoping the Dior experts could do so.


----------



## An4

well, if I had something to show as a reference, I would, so I can promise to make photos of the bags I get. Since I'm new to this whole thing, it might take a while  why don't you start a thread, post your pics and ask others to join in with their contributions. I don't know if you can put it as a sticky, or you need the mods to do it, but just start and we'll figure it out from there.


----------



## nataliam1976

Im going to PM a mod and see if it would be ok to organize a Dior reference library


----------



## An4

great! I'll have to do some more shopping then...


----------



## La Comtesse

nataliam1976 said:


> Im going to PM a mod and see if it would be ok to organize a Dior reference library


 
O.K. then, I'm going to have to figure out how to prepare photos for posting, and improve my photography skills--I'm not sure I have too many worth posting.  Unlike Ana, I am not going to be shooping more .  I hope Nat can post a picture of that gorgeous little Lady Dior that was posted in the "Favorite Dior Poll" thread when the library is open.


----------



## nataliam1976

La Comtesse said:


> O.K. then, I'm going to have to figure out how to prepare photos for posting, and improve my photography skills--I'm not sure I have too many worth posting.  Unlike Ana, I am not going to be shooping more .  I hope Nat can post a picture of that gorgeous little Lady Dior that was posted in the "Favorite Dior Poll" thread when the library is open.





isnt she just the most beautiful? I will track her down again one day!

yes, I will post all the pictures I have on my drive, not just my bags, should be quite extensive amount.


----------



## myminimee

HI! I am lthinking of buying a Lady Dior bag. Does anyone have an idea how much the purple crocodile leather costs? how about the patent leather one? 

thank you!


----------



## joviscot

I wish I had held out for the patent leather one but I still love my Lady Dior!!  The one I got was the small one and it was around £5-6oo pounds or so.


----------



## An4

I'm too big for a small bag, if I ever decide to buy a lady dior, I'm gonna have to pay dearly for a big one... or buy granville...


----------



## La Comtesse

nataliam1976 said:


> isnt she just the most beautiful? I will track her down again one day!
> 
> yes, I will post all the pictures I have on my drive, not just my bags, should be quite extensive amount.


 
Oh, I'm so sorry to hear that you never got it!  From your post I thought maybe Fedex lost it for a few months or so, and you eventually received it.  It is such a gorgeous bag. 

I know Ana is waiting for a bag too.  Once I had an item "lost" in the mail for months.  I thought it was stolen or otherwise gone for good.  Three months later it finally arrived.  Hope that happens with you.


----------



## An4

La Comtesse said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry to hear that you never got it!  From your post I thought maybe Fedex lost it for a few months or so, and you eventually received it.  It is such a gorgeous bag.
> 
> I know Ana is waiting for a bag too.  Once I had an item "lost" in the mail for months.  I thought it was stolen or otherwise gone for good.  Three months later it finally arrived.  Hope that happens with you.



months?!  I hope that doesn't happen... I'm so frustrated as it is, I can't do anything, that's killing me. If I don't get it in a week I'm gonna open a dispute. but thank you for the support hun


----------



## La Comtesse

^^^
Ana- the item I won that was lost for over three months was coming from overseas, and I assume it got stuck in customs somewhere.  The seller was very responsive and immediately refunded my money.  I contaceted him to let him know when it arrived, and resent my pament at that time.

If you're waiting for a domestic shipment and it's very late, that is another story.  I had that happen too.  A seller wouldn't answer my questions regarding when an item was shipped, and it had been over two weeks on a domestic shipment.  Since the item was fairly expensive, I opened a dispute.  He started answering immediately after that.  It turned out he had just left the item with his postman and had underinsured it.  We couldn't track it.  But two weeks later it arrived.  

Be careful about opening a dispute as far as timing goes--because once I received the item, I doubted it's authenticity for a moment (particularly since the seller seemed a bit dishonest), and needed one day to verify it (i.e., take it to an expert). The PP rep told me that I couldn't hold the dispute open, since the item had been received. I could only open one or the other type of claims "not received" or "not as described" but not both.  I explained that was absurd, since I couldn't know if the item was authentic if I didn't receive it first.  But that is the way it was at the time.  Some members on tpf have said this has changed and now you can switch the claim.  But I would check first to be sure.  And hopefully, you paid by CC, as that would afford you more protection. 

It's tough dealing with ebay and PP sometimes.  I feel for the sellers that get bogus claims against them (and I never open a claim without trying very hard to work with the seller first), but it's difficult as a buyer sometimes too.  Fortunately, the item I bought turned out to be OK.  But now I am always careful to pay with a cc just in case.  And I never bought from that seller again.  So, I feel for you...


----------



## La Comtesse

myminimee said:


> HI! I am lthinking of buying a Lady Dior bag. Does anyone have an idea how much the purple crocodile leather costs? how about the patent leather one?
> 
> thank you!


 
If you go to Dior's official website and look under France or UK, you can see the prices in the local currencies-- that would give you an idea.  Or you can call a boutique nearby.


----------



## nataliam1976

La Comtesse said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry to hear that you never got it!  From your post I thought maybe Fedex lost it for a few months or so, and you eventually received it.  It is such a gorgeous bag.
> 
> I know Ana is waiting for a bag too.  Once I had an item "lost" in the mail for months.  I thought it was stolen or otherwise gone for good.  Three months later it finally arrived.  Hope that happens with you.




Stupid Fedex left the parcel in the street on the actual pavement outside the entrance door to my apartment building! That was 2 years ago, they gave me my money back but I wanted the BAG


----------



## An4

La Comtesse said:


> ^^^
> Ana- the item I won that was lost for over three months was coming from overseas, and I assume it got stuck in customs somewhere.  The seller was very responsive and immediately refunded my money.  I contaceted him to let him know when it arrived, and resent my pament at that time.
> 
> If you're waiting for a domestic shipment and it's very late, that is another story.  I had that happen too.  A seller wouldn't answer my questions regarding when an item was shipped, and it had been over two weeks on a domestic shipment.  Since the item was fairly expensive, I opened a dispute.  He started answering immediately after that.  It turned out he had just left the item with his postman and had underinsured it.  We couldn't track it.  But two weeks later it arrived.
> 
> Be careful about opening a dispute as far as timing goes--because once I received the item, I doubted it's authenticity for a moment (particularly since the seller seemed a bit dishonest), and needed one day to verify it (i.e., take it to an expert). The PP rep told me that I couldn't hold the dispute open, since the item had been received. I could only open one or the other type of claims "not received" or "not as described" but not both.  I explained that was absurd, since I couldn't know if the item was authentic if I didn't receive it first.  But that is the way it was at the time.  Some members on tpf have said this has changed and now you can switch the claim.  But I would check first to be sure.  And hopefully, you paid by CC, as that would afford you more protection.
> 
> It's tough dealing with ebay and PP sometimes.  I feel for the sellers that get bogus claims against them (and I never open a claim without trying very hard to work with the seller first), but it's difficult as a buyer sometimes too.  Fortunately, the item I bought turned out to be OK.  But now I am always careful to pay with a cc just in case.  And I never bought from that seller again.  So, I feel for you...



thank you so much for your support and sharing! 
I'm very careful, I payed with a CC, I checked the feedback and the bag was auth. here. of course IF I get it I will also check it myself and if I have doubts I will post pics for our dear Dior authenticators. I contacted the seller and told her that if I didn't receive the bag in a week I'd open a dispute since I can't get the money otherwise so she said she understood and that she was very sorry the bag still hadn't arrived. but I think she should have been more careful, you can't send a Dior bag without the tracking number, that's irresponsible. but that was her risk, since she advertised free shipping. it's not an overseas shipment, we are both in Europe... well, my country still isn't in the EU, so the bag might be stuck in the customs - I can't wait for my country to accede to the EU, then I'll be able to buy bags freely 

I agree with Nat - I'm not worried about the money, I just really really want that bag...


----------



## **Chanel**

An4 said:


> thank you so much for your support and sharing!
> I'm very careful, I payed with a CC, I checked the feedback and the bag was auth. here. of course IF I get it I will also check it myself and if I have doubts I will post pics for our dear Dior authenticators. I contacted the seller and told her that if I didn't receive the bag in a week I'd open a dispute since I can't get the money otherwise so she said she understood and that she was very sorry the bag still hadn't arrived. but I think she should have been more careful, you can't send a Dior bag without the tracking number, that's irresponsible. but that was her risk, since she advertised free shipping. it's not an overseas shipment, we are both in Europe... well, my country still isn't in the EU, so the bag might be stuck in the customs - I can't wait for my country to accede to the EU, then I'll be able to buy bags freely
> 
> I agree with Nat - I'm not worried about the money, I just really really want that bag...


 
I'm sorry to hear that your bag isn't arrived yet. I hope it arrives very soon, maybe it's stuck in the customs indeed.


----------



## **Chanel**

nataliam1976 said:


> OK ladies, listen. Just got a great job offer : tax free salary, apartment, bills, food paid by company, free plane tickets and other perks ( tax free shopping!!!!)....but its in UAE.
> 
> I am so torn, I dont know what to do. I know my SO is against it because he doesnt want a LD relationship again, but its so tempting! I would really love to go, even if just for a year...my head is spinning now


 
OMG Nat, just saw your post, sounds like a great offer .
This must be a tough decision for you, I wish I could help but you're the one that have to make this decision, I can only say go for the decision that makes you really happy. If this job is really what you want I think I'd give it a try, it really sounds like a great offer. I also agree with pega, safety first.
Good luck with your decision and please let us know what you decide


----------



## Elsie87

^^I agree 100% with *Chanel*. I also think it's a fabulous offer! 


*An4*: Aww, that's such bad luck! Hope everything works out for you, hun!


----------



## joviscot

Was just thinking about you today.  Any update on your job offier and your decision Nats??


----------



## nataliam1976

joviscot said:


> Was just thinking about you today.  Any update on your job offier and your decision Nats??




Thanks for remembering about my dilemma gals!

So I sent my CV...I didnt say yes or no, I told them I would like to hear their indiidual salary suggestions for me  I also scheduled a meeting with my manager regarding possible promotion and raise for me we were talking about... Im gonna play my cards right here and even if I end up not going to UAE, I will have something beneficial happening for me - thats the plan!


----------



## joviscot

Fingers crossed it works out for you Nat.  One way or the other you will hopefully end up with a good pay-raise.


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> Thanks for remembering about my dilemma gals!
> 
> So I sent my CV...I didnt say yes or no, I told them I would like to hear their indiidual salary suggestions for me  I also scheduled a meeting with my manager regarding possible promotion and raise for me we were talking about... Im gonna play my cards right here and even if I end up not going to UAE, I will have something beneficial happening for me - thats the plan!




like I said - smart girl  wonderfully played! 


Elsie and Chanel - thank you 
I almost broke my mailbox key this morning, that's how anxiously I was opening it  
a few days ago I ordered two pads for my LV speedy, I have a feeling they'll arrive sooner than this...

Elsie I can't get your CL flats out of my mind, could you please tell me if the size is true-to-size? Because when I got my new simple pumps 120 I  actually had to get half a size larger. I browsed online and I would like these LOVE flats http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/48272 so if any of you gals here spot them online in size 11-11.5 please let me know. I swear if they had them at this site I'd buy them right away! in a few days I'll also go check into the only store in my country that might have them but I won't get my hopes up. so wish me luck.


----------



## joviscot

An - hope you find the CL shoes.  Keep us updated ok??


----------



## joviscot

These are the CL flats I want but with not working full-time etc., I dont have the money so will never get them.

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/48574


----------



## An4

thanks! if I see yours I'll let you know! 

update on my bag - it was returned to the sender! I officially HATE the postal service in this country and I will report my mailman!  The seller contacted me and told me that she got the bag back with the note of failed delivery, i.e. it said I was notified (which obviously I wasn't) and I didn't come to collect. I know she's not lying because she described the note and wrote me the exact words in my language! Idiots! At least it's not lost. Now I decided to have it sent to my dear friend who lives in Slovenia, which is in the EU, so he'll give it to me. I'm so PO... I hope this time it goes well...
Thank you all again for the support and I will keep you posted. I swear if I get that gaucho I will NEVER sell it, even if I don't have anything to eat, I went through so much for it...


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> thanks! if I see yours I'll let you know!
> 
> update on my bag - it was returned to the sender! I officially HATE the postal service in this country and I will report my mailman!  The seller contacted me and told me that she got the bag back with the note of failed delivery, i.e. it said I was notified (which obviously I wasn't) and I didn't come to collect. I know she's not lying because she described the note and wrote me the exact words in my language! Idiots! At least it's not lost. Now I decided to have it sent to my dear friend who lives in Slovenia, which is in the EU, so he'll give it to me. I'm so PO... I hope this time it goes well...
> Thank you all again for the support and I will keep you posted. I swear if I get that gaucho I will NEVER sell it, even if I don't have anything to eat, I went through so much for it...




This is just ridiculous, I am so sorry! At least its not lost though Fingers crossed you get it this time


----------



## joviscot

Your Postal Service sounds as bad as ours!!  For goodness sakes, hope you get your bag real soon.

*HUGS*


----------



## Black_Swarmer

An4 said:


> thanks! if I see yours I'll let you know!
> 
> update on my bag - it was returned to the sender! I officially HATE the postal service in this country and I will report my mailman! The seller contacted me and told me that she got the bag back with the note of failed delivery, i.e. it said I was notified (which obviously I wasn't) and I didn't come to collect. I know she's not lying because she described the note and wrote me the exact words in my language! Idiots! At least it's not lost. Now I decided to have it sent to my dear friend who lives in Slovenia, which is in the EU, so he'll give it to me. I'm so PO... I hope this time it goes well...
> Thank you all again for the support and I will keep you posted. I swear if I get that gaucho I will NEVER sell it, even if I don't have anything to eat, I went through so much for it...


 
:grr: - sounds a bit like the Danish postal service! keeping fingers crossed it will get to you really soon, even if it has to go via Slovenia!


----------



## An4

you girls are great, you made me laugh - it's a bad thing, but I feel kinda relieved to hear that even in the EU countries postal service sucks 
maybe it's a universal postal service thing - you have to pass some kind of incompetence test to work there...




(I mean no disrespect to any possible postal workers on this forum, I'm just using humor so I don't go crazy and hurt my mailman)


----------



## madchixrock

An4 said:


> you girls are great, you made me laugh - it's a bad thing, but I feel kinda relieved to hear that even in the EU countries postal service sucks
> maybe it's a universal postal service thing - you have to pass some kind of incompetence test to work there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I mean no disrespect to any possible postal workers on this forum, I'm just using humor so I don't go crazy and hurt my mailman)


 
Oh my, don't upset the British postal workers anymore than they already are!! We all panicing as it is over this weeks 2 day strike, with more on way so it seems. Gets any worse and we may have to cancel christmas


----------



## joviscot

Hubby works for Royal Mail you know!!  And yup he was on strike today!!  He is also a Union Rep ..........!!


----------



## An4

omg joviscot I knew someone would be working there the minute I wrote it 

I was really just kidding, you know.  

I have friends working in the postal and courier services, I'm just bitter because I didn't get my bag... 
Oh maybe my mailman is also on strike so he doesn't deliver my packages? 

could you tell me in a gist what the problem is, why they're  on strike? 

my boyfriend for instance works in a really big tourist agency, but they owe him 3 salaries now... plus extras. they're also preparing a strike... I hate that - they cut his salary and then stretch it (it's always late more and more until they skip one). I could have had one more bag if it wasn't for that... :censor:


----------



## madchixrock

joviscot said:


> Your Postal Service sounds as bad as ours!!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Take your beloved doesn't read this then, . Seriously tho, I assume he's v stressed with all this, just hope it sorts itself out soon.
> (Of course I still have my xmas pressies lurking in the back of mind)


----------



## pegasuscom

Everyone loves everyone on the Dior forum,
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Everyone loves everyone on the Dior forum, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Everyone loves everyone on the Dior forum, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Everyone loves everyone on the Dior forum - well except me and Auntie Nat!


----------



## eminere

AAAAAHHHHHHH BIG Fendi haul today sooooo HAPPY


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;12909292 said:
			
		

> AAAAAHHHHHHH BIG Fendi haul today sooooo HAPPY


 

PICS !!!!!!


----------



## nataliam1976

pegasuscom said:


> Everyone loves everyone on the Dior forum,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone loves everyone on the Dior forum,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone loves everyone on the Dior forum,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone loves everyone on the Dior forum - well except me and Auntie Nat!


 
From Auntie Nat with love -


----------



## An4

you two are too cute,

when did this feud begin?


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> you two are too cute,
> 
> when did this feud begin?


 


When FD Mom couldnt manage naughty Dior Wild Child and Auntie Nat, as any good sis would do, had to intervene!


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> PICS !!!!!!


Pics to come in the other thread


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> When FD Mom couldnt manage naughty Dior Wild Child and Auntie Nat, as any good sis would do, had to intervene!



big kids - big headaches. well, you're doing a great job raising the youngsters auntie Nat!


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> big kids - big headaches. well, you're doing a great job raising the youngsters auntie Nat!


 

THANK YOU!


Have you seen that, Wild Child ?


----------



## pegasuscom

*ahem*  I have been abandoned by my Dior Mom & Sis. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I am back on the block, up for adoption!


----------



## nataliam1976

pegasuscom said:


> *ahem* I have been abandoned by my Dior Mom & Sis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am back on the block, up for adoption!


 

come to mama !


----------



## pegasuscom

nataliam1976 said:


> come to mama !



You just want to get your paws on my bag & shoe collection!  I will end up locked in the dungeon!


----------



## An4

pegasuscom said:


> You just want to get your paws on my bag & shoe collection!  I will end up locked in the dungeon!



if she has a dungeon, she must have a castle  so go and be adopted! you might even get a Dior burka  


auntie Nat, any news on the job situation?


----------



## joviscot

An4 said:


> omg joviscot I knew someone would be working there the minute I wrote it
> 
> I was really just kidding, you know.
> 
> could you tell me in a gist what the problem is, why they're on strike?


 
Hiya - sorry I wasnt around before this - computer problems.  Whole d*mn village was affected ...... not a happy bunny but its sorted now!!

Anyhoo - Bosses at Royal Mail are messing them about too much - changing shifts, working conditions etc., hence the strike.


----------



## An4

joviscot said:


> Hiya - sorry I wasnt around before this - computer problems.  Whole d*mn village was affected ...... not a happy bunny but its sorted now!!
> 
> Anyhoo - Bosses at Royal Mail are messing them about too much - changing shifts, working conditions etc., hence the strike.



glad you're back with us 

I hope the strike works, they're people, not machines, they should be treated better...
my dad runs a small company and he always says the employees are the most important and makes sure they're content.


----------



## nataliam1976

pegasuscom said:


> You just want to get your paws on my bag & shoe collection!  I will end up locked in the dungeon!




I would never !!!!


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> if she has a dungeon, she must have a castle  so go and be adopted! you might even get a Dior burka
> 
> 
> auntie Nat, any news on the job situation?



I will keep you posted gals I am supposed to have a meeting with my manager on Friday and we are going for a business trip to Mumbai for a week together in 3 weeks. I am planning on being brilliant with the project Im running now and use it as leverage


----------



## La Comtesse

Ana-Sorry to here about your bag.  I'm afraid to say that I have had that happen too.  I was beginning to think it was me and the mail. (I've had such bad luck with mail over the past several years). Anyway, I hope you get it soon.

Black_swarmer-What kind of cats do you have?  Did you have a picture of one posted a while ago?


----------



## pegasuscom

Since I have been abandoned by my Dior family, I need a new Dior name and am taking suggestions.  I guess that means I am up for adoption again as well.


----------



## Black_Swarmer

So sad for you Pegasus - and the rest of us - having been abandoned by Dior family! *hugs*

For you I think Dior Hot Legs are up for grabs, considering your new shoes  Or Dior Saviour (earlier stories come to mind), Dior Evil Samourai (starring two of your fab ones) ... Just off the top of my head this early morning


----------



## Swanky

I don't understand?


----------



## nataliam1976

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I don't understand?


 


We have special names we made up for each other here in Dior subforum, similar to the ones CL girls have. Since a few members stopped being active, some of them dont make sense anymore.


----------



## Swanky

Oh . . .  I'm so out of the loop, LOL!
Is there no chat thread in here?  This is chat thread material, we need a thread.


----------



## An4

thanks La Comtesse! what have you been up to? 
my gaucho should arrive any day now...

I bought a Dior Addict Lip Maximizer!! I was really curious and just had to try it. well, after one application it did not magically transform my lips into AJ's pillows  but I like it - has great texture, it's thick and it has a cooling effect, looks very nice. yay! 
next time I'll get a Dior serum de rouge.


----------



## La Comtesse

Hi, Ana--haven't been up to much.  I'm trying to resist the sales on bags here.  And I am spending to much time in other threads (which I promised myself I wouldn't do).  It's a little hostile outside of Dior sometimes.

Glad to hear a first-hand account of the Dior beauty products.  I've looked at the lipsticks, and heard rave reviews about the mascara.  But the only Dior beauty product I actually own is the Lady Dior Compact.  And I don't use what's inside.


----------



## pegasuscom

nataliam1976 said:


> We have special names we made up for each other here in Dior subforum, similar to the ones CL girls have. Since a few members stopped being active, some of them dont make sense anymore.



Thanks for explaining for me *Auntie Nat*!  Oh, and in case you didn't notice, we are STICKY now!


----------



## An4

La Comtesse said:


> Hi, Ana--haven't been up to much.  I'm trying to resist the sales on bags here.  And I am spending to much time in other threads (which I promised myself I wouldn't do).  It's a little hostile outside of Dior sometimes.
> 
> Glad to hear a first-hand account of the Dior beauty products.  I've looked at the lipsticks, and heard rave reviews about the mascara.  But the only Dior beauty product I actually own is the Lady Dior Compact.  And I don't use what's inside.



sometimes, but only sometimes, I'm glad I don't have stores such as Saks, NM, BG etc. in my country, because I know I would be spending too much time there... what I would like to have though are the outlets!  I'd feel less guilty buying there.

Oh I know it's hostile, that's why I mostly hang out in here. I really like the people! (and the bags )

what kind of compact do you use then?


----------



## An4

pegasuscom said:


> Thanks for explaining for me *Auntie Nat*!  Oh, and in case you didn't notice, we are STICKY now!



sticky!!  yay! who do we thank?


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> sticky!!  yay! who do we thank?


Probably Swanky Mama


----------



## An4

Swanky!


----------



## Swanky




----------



## joviscot

Thank you for the sticky 

Ok seeing as we are thinking of new names, if I wasnt Joviscot, what would you guys call me?!  Keep it clean please!!


----------



## An4

I need more info, since I've been here only for a few months I don't know how they made up the names, were there any rules or a pattern?


----------



## madchixrock

joviscot said:


> Thank you for the sticky
> 
> Ok seeing as we are thinking of new names, if I wasnt Joviscot, what would you guys call me?! Keep it clean please!!


 I have no idea how the names were originally set up but considering your lovely kittens and a scottish (Sean Connery) Bond connection, how about PussyGalore or is that deemed dirty??


----------



## An4

madchixrock said:


> I have no idea how the names were originally set up but considering your lovely kittens and a scottish (Sean Connery) Bond connection, how about PussyGalore or is that deemed dirty??



lol I like it!! I vote yes. others?


----------



## La Comtesse

^^^lol @ joviscot's new name.

I wish I could offer suggestions on names, but I'm too new here also.  But if someone more "in the loop" doesn't offer some soon, I may have to post my horrible suggestions.

Ana--Yes, you should be thankful you don't have as many shopping choices in your country.  After about a year, you would wish you didn't have the outlets too, trust me (lol).  I keep wishing I could be more disciplined and buy much less (I'm trying really, I am).  I don't need as much as I have.  But it is so hard for me to resist things on sale, particularly now when there are so many things that I have wanted forever (but not been willing to pay full price) on sale.  It doesn't look like the economy is getting any better either, unfortunately.  So be very thankful you don't live near an outlet.

I think the Lady Dior compact has a lip gloss/cheek color in it.  I wish it had a powder.  I use Lancome or other boring brands mostly for powders and lipsticks and Nars for blush.  I like the Lady Dior compact so much though (it's so cute) I am thinking of buying a spare to keep.  And I love the packaging of the Dior makeup--so I am always happy to hear a review of it in this forum.


----------



## nataliam1976

madchixrock said:


> I have no idea how the names were originally set up but considering your lovely kittens and a scottish (Sean Connery) Bond connection, how about PussyGalore or is that deemed dirty??




we just went silly one day and started inventing stuff for each other, not much backgorund needed PussyGalore is tongue in cheek but so cute!


----------



## An4

La Comtesse said:


> ^^^lol @ joviscot's new name.
> 
> I wish I could offer suggestions on names, but I'm too new here also.  But if someone more "in the loop" doesn't offer some soon, I may have to post my horrible suggestions.
> 
> Ana--Yes, you should be thankful you don't have as many shopping choices in your country.  After about a year, you would wish you didn't have the outlets too, trust me (lol).  I keep wishing I could be more disciplined and buy much less (I'm trying really, I am).  I don't need as much as I have.  But it is so hard for me to resist things on sale, particularly now when there are so many things that I have wanted forever (but not been willing to pay full price) on sale.  It doesn't look like the economy is getting any better either, unfortunately.  So be very thankful you don't live near an outlet.
> 
> I think the Lady Dior compact has a lip gloss/cheek color in it.  I wish it had a powder.  I use Lancome or other boring brands mostly for powders and lipsticks and Nars for blush.  I like the Lady Dior compact so much though (it's so cute) I am thinking of buying a spare to keep.  And I love the packaging of the Dior makeup--so I am always happy to hear a review of it in this forum.



Lancome is owned by L'Oreal, I read a few reviews by beauticians and they said they can't tell them apart, they thought Lancome is only made to appear expensive, but they were both of equal (good) quality. 
I use Bourjois (owned by Chanel) it just blends with my skin. Of course, everyone should try things out and decide what works on their skin. Even our skin changes over time, so maybe I'll be using La Prairie some day like aunty Nat  I also heard Shiseido is good. 

I don't have any trouble with my skin so I'm lucky I don't have to use makeup every day. I don't even use the moisturizing creme every day, although I do clean my face with tonic daily, scrub it once a week and occasionally apply a mask. but I think the less I fiddle with it the better.

oh hopefully you'll be reading a review of a Dior jazz club compact, I like the design  and yes, the Lady Dior compact is too cute, I just also wouldn't know what to do with it 

I'm supposed to have plumper lips in 15 days... ahem...


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> Even our skin changes over time, so maybe I'll be using La Prairie some day like aunty Nat  I also heard Shiseido is good.
> 
> ..


 


Shiseido is the best! I have used it before LaPrairie and I am going back to it after I use up the LaPrairie I have now. Honestly, every time I buy something else, I come back to Shiseido, I dont think I will ever cheat on them again.

And missy, coming from a former spa manager and present skincare freak and risking being a mean auntie Nat, I dont care how young you are, use moisturizing and SPF cream every day especially living where you are. You will thank me in 10 years!


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> Shiseido is the best! I have used it before LaPrairie and I am going back to it after I use up the LaPrairie I have now. Honestly, every time I buy something else, I come back to Shiseido, I dont think I will ever cheat on them again.
> 
> And missy, coming from a former spa manager and present skincare freak and risking being a mean auntie Nat, I dont care how young you are, use moisturizing and SPF cream every day especially living where you are. You will thank me in 10 years!



thank you. I'll think about it  It's very confusing you know, I can't apply the cream in the morning because I sweat a lot, trust me I tried it, whenever I leave the house it's horrible. I wipe it all off pretty soon, my skin can't breathe. I used an almond moisturizing creme and also tried one with spf, very light, but was still sweating after applying. so I only use it at night. and there are a lot of contradictory information, some say use it everyday, some say you don't have to. also I don't know how much truth is there about the quality of expensive products and how much it's marketing. I don't know anymore. my skin is mixed and acne free, what would you recommend? particular brand or?


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> thank you. I'll think about it  It's very confusing you know, I can't apply the cream in the morning because I sweat a lot, trust me I tried it, whenever I leave the house it's horrible. I wipe it all off pretty soon, my skin can't breathe. I used an almond moisturizing creme and also tried one with spf, very light, but was still sweating after applying. so I only use it at night. and there are a lot of contradictory information, some say use it everyday, some say you don't have to. also I don't know how much truth is there about the quality of expensive products and how much it's marketing. I don't know anymore. my skin is mixed and acne free, what would you recommend? particular brand or?


 

oooh I love doing this Im at work now, but I will write you with more questions later and Im sure we can find something out for you - you definitely have to use it on daily basis ESPECIALLY during the day when the sun is out.


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> thank you. I'll think about it  It's very confusing you know, I can't apply the cream in the morning because I sweat a lot, trust me I tried it, whenever I leave the house it's horrible. I wipe it all off pretty soon, my skin can't breathe. I used an almond moisturizing creme and also tried one with spf, very light, but was still sweating after applying. so I only use it at night. and there are a lot of contradictory information, some say use it everyday, some say you don't have to. also I don't know how much truth is there about the quality of expensive products and how much it's marketing. I don't know anymore. my skin is mixed and acne free, what would you recommend? particular brand or?


 


and any cream based on almond is definitely too heavy for such weather ! I will go crazy with suggestions tonight when you say mixed, do you mean T zone? adn what toners and masks do you use at the moment?


----------



## La Comtesse

An4 said:


> thank you. I'll think about it  It's very confusing you know, I can't apply the cream in the morning because I sweat a lot, trust me I tried it, whenever I leave the house it's horrible. I wipe it all off pretty soon, my skin can't breathe. I used an almond moisturizing creme and also tried one with spf, very light, but was still sweating after applying. so I only use it at night. and there are a lot of contradictory information, some say use it everyday, some say you don't have to. also I don't know how much truth is there about the quality of expensive products and how much it's marketing. I don't know anymore. my skin is mixed and acne free, what would you recommend? particular brand or?


 
Ana about what you said regarding Lancome and L'Oreal.  I am beginning to think the only thing you are paying for with many department store brands now it the packaging difference.  Like handbags, with cosmetics a few large companies own a lot of well-known brands.  Once I had an emergency that I had to leave town for right before I was scheduled to go on vacation.  When I arrived back home (hours before I had to leave on the vacation) I realized I had left my cosmetics bag in the other city.  So, I went to the drugstore and bought the essentials in drugstore make-up.  I figured if something didn't work well, I could buy the more expensive brand on my trip.  Well, I ended up not buying anything else.  And though I like some department store brands better, I discovered I like L'oreal's eyeliners, shadows, and lip liners, just as well.

I have always wanted to try Shisedo.  But everytime I go to the make-up counter, I seem to get an SA who doesn't match colors correctly, doesn't seem to know (or care) what they are doing, etc.?  And I have wasted too much money on things that I get home and don't match my skin, don't work, etc.  So, I tend to stick with what matches my skin, even though I don't love the product.  That is why I always like hearing what other people recommend.  It gives me some direction when I go to the beauty counter.


----------



## nataliam1976

La Comtesse said:


> Ana about what you said regarding Lancome and L'Oreal. I am beginning to think the only thing you are paying for with many department store brands now it the packaging difference. Like handbags, with cosmetics a few large companies own a lot of well-known brands. Once I had an emergency that I had to leave town for right before I was scheduled to go on vacation. When I arrived back home (hours before I had to leave on the vacation) I realized I had left my cosmetics bag in the other city. So, I went to the drugstore and bought the essentials in drugstore make-up. I figured if something didn't work well, I could buy the more expensive brand on my trip. Well, I ended up not buying anything else. And though I like some department store brands better, I discovered I like L'oreal's eyeliners, shadows, and lip liners, just as well.
> 
> I have always wanted to try Shisedo. But everytime I go to the make-up counter, I seem to get an SA who doesn't match colors correctly, doesn't seem to know (or care) what they are doing, etc.? And I have wasted too much money on things that I get home and don't match my skin, don't work, etc. So, I tend to stick with what matches my skin, even though I don't love the product. That is why I always like hearing what other people recommend. It gives me some direction when I go to the beauty counter.


 

Shiseido is mostly great with their skin care. Regarding make up since I tried minerals, I threw out everything else I had. The coverage is great, the skin can still breathe, it doesnt cake up like the other kinds and the most important you don need to use foundation! Once you try mineral ( powders and eye shadows, you never go back


----------



## La Comtesse

^^What brand do you recommed for minerals, Nat?


----------



## nataliam1976

La Comtesse said:


> ^^What brand do you recommed for minerals, Nat?


 

Bare Escentuals are my fave. The wonderful thing is even if the colour of your complexion changes, you can mix the amount of powders accordingly. And the eye shadow powders are beautiful.


----------



## nataliam1976

A pair of certain Balenciaga heels is on the way to Nat.....


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> and any cream based on almond is definitely too heavy for such weather ! I will go crazy with suggestions tonight when you say mixed, do you mean T zone? adn what toners and masks do you use at the moment?




first - I don't live on the coast  I'm in the continental part. I don't go to tanning salons or sunbathe. In the summertime I do use a facial cream with SPF every day. Now you inspired me so today I cleaned my face and applied a new light moisturizing chamomile cream and my skin didn't turn greasy afterward, so you're definitely right - almond is not working for me anymore. 
here's what it says for this chamomile cream -  
MOISTURIZING cream for sensitive skin Anti-stress
Parabens & Paraffin Free 
dermatologically tested
Natural combination of camomile and bisabolol, its most precious ingredient, actively calms and soothes irritated, tensed and sensitive skin. With its intensive moisturizing formula, it strengthens the natural skin resistance against external influences. The built-in UV filter additionally increases the effective skin protection against premature aging. The skin is deeply moisturized, vital and more tensed, while small wrinkles are significantly less visible. 
*Without parabens, paraffin, additional pigment and alcohol.*

 					      	main active ingridients: 				      	
* - BISABOLOL*
soothes and calms irritated skin.
* - CHAMOMILE EXTRACT*
calms and wonderfully refreshes the skin.

yes, t-zone mixed. but we generally get along fine 

masks - I used some honey-based ones for skin nutrition, geomar's mud one for cleaning (have you tried their thalasso scrub? I swear it's THE BEST scrub EVER, my whole skin feels so soft after that!)

for cleaning and makeup removal I use L'Oreal's Happy Derm Foam - it removes everything and it's so mild I can remove eye make up with it, no irritations, love it! And tonic - alcohol free of course.

what are minerals? (I know generally, but now - is it a brand or a product what?)


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> A pair of certain Balenciaga heels is on the way to Nat.....







you're nuts, we are sooooo meeting one day


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> you're nuts, we are sooooo meeting one day


 
Mind you, not EXACTLY the ones we posted here so far, with a little twist added

Umm yeah, Im coming over in the summer !


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> Mind you, not EXACTLY the ones we posted here so far, with a little twist added
> 
> Umm yeah, Im coming over in the summer !



yay! that'll be great! 

which ones then? pics dear, PICS!


btw I just applied for Dr. Hauschka skin consultation  have you ever tried that brand? I only hear positive things about it...


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> yay! that'll be great!
> 
> which ones then? pics dear, PICS!
> 
> 
> btw I just applied for Dr. Hauschka skin consultation  have you ever tried that brand? I only hear positive things about it...




hmm shouldnt I wait with pics until they are here?

Another great brand, I used their Intensive Treatment and it worked miracles on my skin.


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> hmm shouldnt I wait with pics until they are here?
> 
> Another great brand, I used their Intensive Treatment and it worked miracles on my skin.



great, thank you, I'm inclined to them at the moment. 

Nat, you know how I'm impatient, the waiting is the worst punishment for me... can I get a glimpse? There have to be some pics online!


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> great, thank you, I'm inclined to them at the moment.
> 
> Nat, you know how I'm impatient, the waiting is the worst punishment for me... can I get a glimpse? There have to be some pics online!



oh ok, you terrorist , I give up!


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> oh ok, you terrorist , I give up!





I'm such a sucker for patent... Nat they're divine!!! color is great! congrats hun!


edit: my BF said "mmmmm" (yummy noise )


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> I'm such a sucker for patent... Nat they're divine!!! color is great! congrats hun!
> 
> 
> edit: my BF said "mmmmm" (yummy noise )



thank you ! I cant wait to get them!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Nat - wow!  They look so beautiful! Are they with plateau as well - they look sky high, love it


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> oh ok, you terrorist , I give up!


OMG I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## nataliam1976

I wish my SO appreciated my taste in shoes as you do ! For him as long asn is high heel its "nice"


----------



## nataliam1976

Black_Swarmer said:


> Nat - wow!  They look so beautiful! Are they with plateau as well - they look sky high, love it




Yes, 11 cm heel, but with a plateau - I wanted the plateau the most, I think thats what makes this shoe droolworthy


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> first - I don't live on the coast  I'm in the continental part. I don't go to tanning salons or sunbathe. In the summertime I do use a facial cream with SPF every day. Now you inspired me so today I cleaned my face and applied a new light moisturizing chamomile cream and my skin didn't turn greasy afterward, so you're definitely right - almond is not working for me anymore.
> here's what it says for this chamomile cream -
> MOISTURIZING cream for sensitive skin Anti-stress
> Parabens & Paraffin Free
> dermatologically tested
> Natural combination of camomile and bisabolol, its most precious ingredient, actively calms and soothes irritated, tensed and sensitive skin. With its intensive moisturizing formula, it strengthens the natural skin resistance against external influences. The built-in UV filter additionally increases the effective skin protection against premature aging. The skin is deeply moisturized, vital and more tensed, while small wrinkles are significantly less visible.
> *Without parabens, paraffin, additional pigment and alcohol.*
> 
> main active ingridients:
> * - BISABOLOL*
> soothes and calms irritated skin.
> * - CHAMOMILE EXTRACT*
> calms and wonderfully refreshes the skin.
> 
> yes, t-zone mixed. but we generally get along fine
> 
> masks - I used some honey-based ones for skin nutrition, geomar's mud one for cleaning (have you tried their thalasso scrub? I swear it's THE BEST scrub EVER, my whole skin feels so soft after that!)
> 
> for cleaning and makeup removal I use L'Oreal's Happy Derm Foam - it removes everything and it's so mild I can remove eye make up with it, no irritations, love it! And tonic - alcohol free of course.
> 
> what are minerals? (I know generally, but now - is it a brand or a product what?)




OOOK, long post coming up.

It doesnt matter if you live on the coast or not, nor does it matter if its summer or winter, SPF/UV filter is a must regardless. UV rays do the damage all year round. Chamomille based cream is a great idea, does it say anywhere what kind of UV filter it has and how high it is?

Do you think your skin is sensitive and/or dry? (  oily/mixed skin can be sensitive too). How often do you use the honey mask? depending on your skin condition you may be overloading it if you do it too often - hence part of the troubles with almond cream. Almond is extremely nutritious and heavy, thats why your skin "sweats" underneath. I would still keep it for colder weather or apply it from time to time for the night, just to give the skin a bit of a boost.

And if you dont mind me asking , how old are you and how much liquids do you drink per day? Once I know the replies to all above, I can recommend you some nice products. 

Sea based cosmetics are always good, so keep using the mud mask. I use thalgo myself. I always have a bottle or two of Reviving Marine Mist, it refreshes the skin beautifully and reinforces the effect of the face creams.

Mineral make up is organic, made from plant extracts and mineral pigments. You dont need to use foundation with it co it doesnt clog your pores as traditional make up would. Its hard to explain but if you go to Sephora and ask for one half or the face made up with traditional cosmetics and other with mineral, the difference will be obvious. You get great coverage without having to use 5 products and having a mask on your face, too. and it takes much less time as well, I really love it. And event he small jars last a very long time.


----------



## maria-mixalis

*Hello Dior Lovers..*

*I just bought a Dior Lady..It measures 32x25x11cmm,i think it is the large size,right???I am a bit confused if it comes with strap or not because the seller told me that there is no strap in this style..Is it true???Can you help me,please???*


----------



## pegasuscom

nataliam1976 said:


> thank you ! I cant wait to get them!



*Nat* - Those shoes are absolutely gorgeous.  Congrats!


----------



## eminere

maria-mixalis said:


> *Hello Dior Lovers..*
> 
> *I just bought a Dior Lady..It measures 32x25x11cmm,i think it is the large size,right???I am a bit confused if it comes with strap or not because the seller told me that there is no strap in this style..Is it true???Can you help me,please???*


All structured Lady Diors come with a strap, across all the sizes.


----------



## nataliam1976

pegasuscom said:


> *Nat* - Those shoes are absolutely gorgeous.  Congrats!




I can walk all over bodies of my slaves in the dungeon with those heels lol


----------



## alexiaxalexia

I broke my Diorito 1 sunglasses =( does anyone know where I can order a new lens to put on...I did this with my pradas but I'm not having any luck with these


----------



## La Comtesse

^^^Did you try taking the sunglasses to an optician to see if the lenses could be replaced?--Or maybe try a Dior boutique first, to see what they say?

Nat-
Gorgeous shoes, congratulations!  I'm going to give the minerals a try.  I'll also be watching your recommendations for Ana for more tips.


----------



## eminere

alexiaxalexia said:


> I broke my Diorito 1 sunglasses =( does anyone know where I can order a new lens to put on...I did this with my pradas but I'm not having any luck with these


Safilo might be able to replace the lenses for you; contact the store where you purchased your sunglasses from.


----------



## joviscot

Hallo everyone - have been missing in action again cos the stupid monitor broke!!  Hubby bought a new monitor today and everything is obviously fitted up and working!!  WOO HOO!!

The monitor for the PC is 23 inches!!  D*mn big!!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Welcome back, joviscot  Must be great to look at all the goodies at such a big screen


----------



## joviscot

I had to go check out a few purchases around this website to see how it looked on the 23 inch screen and all I can say is "OMG"!!!  Oh yeah its nice seeing everything bigger!!


----------



## zeusthegreatest

congrats on 23"!!! i am waiting on 27" imacs to come out... there r some out already but not the quad processor ones!  
what is your opinion on dior hardcore bags? there r a few on ebay and i cannot decide whether i luv them or hate them. some of the piercing appears to be too much looking at the photos. have u seen them in person? is it ugly( sorry if its offensive to some dior fans, i did not mean it) or really groovy??? while i luv my first dior, which is a single gaucho in red brick, i need to get something lighter to carry for summer as gaucho is not that light or summerish, so any suggestion for a groovy every day dior would be really appreciated!


----------



## pegasuscom

joviscot said:


> Hallo everyone - have been missing in action again cos the stupid monitor broke!!  Hubby bought a new monitor today and everything is obviously fitted up and working!!  WOO HOO!!
> 
> The monitor for the PC is 23 inches!!  D*mn big!!



Great to have you back sporting your giant monitor -- all the better to online shop with!


----------



## joviscot

pegasuscom said:


> Great to have you back sporting your giant monitor -- all the better to online shop with!


 
Oooh I wish!!  But once I get a job that pays good money again, I will be out shopping again!!

But I hope to save up a bit of money to buy myself something small and nice on one of our trips next year!!


----------



## nataliam1976

welcome back jovi ! I have 24" monitor at home and a smaller one at work and I hate it now! I need my inches lol


----------



## nataliam1976

zeusthegreatest said:


> congrats on 23"!!! i am waiting on 27" imacs to come out... there r some out already but not the quad processor ones!
> what is your opinion on dior hardcore bags? there r a few on ebay and i cannot decide whether i luv them or hate them. some of the piercing appears to be too much looking at the photos. have u seen them in person? is it ugly( sorry if its offensive to some dior fans, i did not mean it) or really groovy??? while i luv my first dior, which is a single gaucho in red brick, i need to get something lighter to carry for summer as gaucho is not that light or summerish, so any suggestion for a groovy every day dior would be really appreciated!


 

Dior hardcore personally is  for me.


----------



## nataliam1976

GRATZ on 4000 posts, emi!


----------



## zeusthegreatest

thanks nat! some of hardcores look really ugly in terms of i think its overdone.... there is something i like about it.. colors? red/white? i am still looking for something light and easy for summer.. there r a few straw bags on ebay with huge diff in price like about $600 diff in price for what it looks like the same bag from dior.. not sure why such diff like the most expensive one is about $900 and what it looks like same bag from the cleapest seller is $259...have u seen them in person? i also saw some gypsy bags, i like the one in red.. but i think i will get sick and tired of it too soon....i do luv the color! do u have any suggestions for a summer bag? has to be dior!


----------



## nataliam1976

zeusthegreatest said:


> thanks nat! some of hardcores look really ugly in terms of i think its overdone.... there is something i like about it.. colors? red/white? i am still looking for something light and easy for summer.. there r a few straw bags on ebay with huge diff in price like about $600 diff in price for what it looks like the same bag from dior.. not sure why such diff like the most expensive one is about $900 and what it looks like same bag from the cleapest seller is $259...have u seen them in person? i also saw some gypsy bags, i like the one in red.. but i think i will get sick and tired of it too soon....i do luv the color! do u have any suggestions for a summer bag? has to be dior!


 

i will post some pics when I get home


----------



## joviscot

nataliam1976 said:


> welcome back jovi ! I have 24" monitor at home and a smaller one at work and I hate it now! I need my inches lol


 
Tsk 24 inch - your monitor is bigger than ours!!  Not fair!!  HA!!


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> GRATZ on 4000 posts, emi!


LOL I didn't even realise!


----------



## **Chanel**

Just popping in to say hi and hope everyone is doing well .
I wanted to see Confessions of a Shopaholic for a long time and I bought the movie last week, now I only have to make some time to watch it. 
No more new purchases from me (okay only two little things), I'm trying to be good and save money for the December month .


----------



## joviscot

Hallo Chanel - hope you are doing well.  Christmas is cancelled for me this year (unless I win the lottery!!).


----------



## **Chanel**

Hi *joviscot ***waves**, I'm fine thank you for asking, hope you're doing well too  . I really hope you'll win the lottery one day, I know you have a few gorgeous bags on your wishlist and winning the lottery would be fantastic to make that dream come true wouldn't it? How's the job hunt going btw?


----------



## joviscot

Hiya Chanel :salute: I would be over to Hermes in Paris so fast after winning the lottery, the store probably wont have opened yet!!!  ha!!

Still job-hunting.  had interviews.  Applied for another 3 jobs so wait and see.  Thank you for asking - so sweet.


----------



## **Chanel**

^^ Lol, I can totally imagine that! If I would win the lottery I would be over to Hermès too, after that I would finally buy my first Chanel jacket, some nice Chanel bags and some pairs of CL's .
Sorry to hear that you haven't found a job yet, I think it's very hard to find a good job at the moment isn't? I'm crossing my fingers for you that you'll find a nice and good job soon .


BTW, speaking about jobs, calling *nataliam , *any updates about your job offer *nat*?


----------



## joviscot

**Chanel** said:


> ^^ Lol, I can totally imagine that! If I would win the lottery I would be over to Hermès too, after that I would finally buy my first Chanel jacket, some nice Chanel bags and some pairs of CL's .


 
Oh I saw my Chanel jacket in one of the stores in Paris so would be off there too!!  Nice handbag there too - then off to Hermes ...... went to the CL store in Paris but wasnt at all happy with the SA there.  Couldnt care less if I bought anything or not.  They both walked through to the back to chat and left us alone so we walked out!!!


----------



## **Chanel**

joviscot said:


> Oh I saw my Chanel jacket in one of the stores in Paris so would be off there too!! Nice handbag there too - then off to Hermes ...... went to the CL store in Paris but wasnt at all happy with the SA there. Couldnt care less if I bought anything or not. They both walked through to the back to chat and left us alone so we walked out!!!


 
Yes, the additude of some SA's... I also must admit that I prefer Dusseldorf over Amsterdam.
Besides that it's closer to the place where I live, the SA's in Dusseldorf are much more friendly. 
For example, once I was asking a Chanel SA in Amsterdam for a specific bag. They didn't have it and I asked if she could order it from another store because I really wanted to have it. She looked in the computer and she said it was sold out and impossible to get. A few weeks later I saw at least two reveals here on TPF with that bag. Bought it Europe .
A couple of weeks later I was visiting Dusseldorf and asked again for that bag. They told me they just sold one not so long ago. But they were much more friendly and offered me to call me when another one came in or if they could find one in another store.
Unfortunately they didn't find one but at least they were much more friendly than in Amsterdam.


----------



## joviscot

Have had bad SAs too - they were at Chanel Harrods (London), one in Chicago and maybe its me but which ever Gucci Store I go into in whichever country, I feel like walking out once they look me up and down ...... no need for it at all.


----------



## **Chanel**

You're absolutely right to walk out. It's not you, it's really the additude of them. Never had problems with Gucci SAs before, except in the Gucci store in Antwerpen, another story. 
A few years ago I was dying for a Gucci Indy bag. But I didn't want to pay the full retail price for it and one week before the sale starts I saw a nice one in the Gucci store in Antwerpen. So I asked the SA if there was a possibility that it would go on sale. She told me that Indy bags never goes on sale. So not true.... I bought my Indy in another store because I don't like if someone is lying to me. One week later I was in Antwerpen again and I went to the Gucci store. There were 2 Indy bags left from the sale, yes, both were on sale...


----------



## joviscot

The one Gucci bag I have, I bought at "Cruise" in Aberdeen NOT in a Gucci store.  Payback for the snotty attitudes in Munich + Rome!!

Could it be the SA lied cos they wanted more commission??


----------



## **Chanel**

joviscot said:


> The one Gucci bag I have, I bought at "Cruise" in Aberdeen NOT in a Gucci store. Payback for the snotty attitudes in Munich + Rome!!
> 
> Could it be the SA lied cos they wanted more commission??


 
Actually, I did the same, bought my Gucci bag at SN3 in Antwerpen, one of my favorite stores. Have a lovely SA there.

I don't know if the SA lied because of any commission but I guess she thought that I was stupid or something . Which reminds me of Legally Blonde 1 or 2. Elle Woods goes shopping and when she find a dress the SA removes the price, and says to Elle that the dress was just arrived and that it is from their newest collection (she also thinks that Elle is a spoiled blonde woman). But then Elle tells her the true, that she saw this dress a while ago and that it's not from their newest collection etc.
The SA don't know how to look anymore .

I also must say that I've met very very lovely SAs. My SA at Hermès in Dusseldorf is one of them, she's such a doll.


----------



## eminere

I still don't have Gucci anything 

Well, except for the ice cube trays...


----------



## An4

http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/44/gaucho009.jpg


----------



## **Chanel**

eminere;13036315 said:
			
		

> I still don't have Gucci anything
> 
> Well, except for the ice cube trays...


 

The Januari sales are not far away anymore, maybe you'll find something then . I hope to score a nice pair of CLs in the sale .
I have the luck that they opened a Gucci outlet store this year, near the place where I live. But ATM they don't have something very interesting for me, they have a lot of Queen bags but they're not my style.


----------



## **Chanel**

An4 said:


> http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/44/gaucho009.jpg


 
Nice picture! Is that you with the new Gaucho? Is it finally arrived?


----------



## joviscot

When I first moved up here, I was out and about and tried to get entry into a boutique.  It was one of the "ring the bell, they look you up and down then you might get in or not"!!  Well the woman wouldnt let me in so I left!!

Fast forward to August this year.  I was dressed casually (jeans, tshirt, trainers etc).  So tried at their new store ...... but this didnt have a bell you just walked in.  Well I opened the door and the SA came up to me and said I couldnt come in ..... no explanation nothing ...... as I turned to go back out the door, she then saw my Chanel GST and my J12 on my wrist and practically begged me to come in!!

I said "too late dear - thats twice you have refused me entry, never again".

I was ranting on my mobile to hubby walking down the road!!  Took me ages to calm down!!


----------



## joviscot

Been looking at a pair of CLs on Net a Porter but they STILL havent gone on sale - I mean come on!!


----------



## An4

**Chanel** said:


> Nice picture! Is that you with the new Gaucho? Is it finally arrived?




thank you. yep, that's us, me and my baby  
here are two more - 

http://img689.imageshack.us/img689/7359/gaucho008.jpg
http://img689.imageshack.us/img689/2905/gaucho006.jpg

I didn't use flash, that's why they're grainy. but I like that effect. when the sun finally comes out I'll take new ones. I'm in love with it!

oh yeah - it's in amazing shape! still smells like new leather!


----------



## joviscot

An4 said:


> http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/44/gaucho009.jpg


 
Congratulations - lovely bag.  Happy it has finally arrived.


----------



## **Chanel**

joviscot said:


> When I first moved up here, I was out and about and tried to get entry into a boutique. It was one of the "ring the bell, they look you up and down then you might get in or not"!! Well the woman wouldnt let me in so I left!!
> 
> Fast forward to August this year. I was dressed casually (jeans, tshirt, trainers etc). So tried at their new store ...... but this didnt have a bell you just walked in. Well I opened the door and the SA came up to me and said I couldnt come in ..... no explanation nothing ...... as I turned to go back out the door, she then saw my Chanel GST and my J12 on my wrist and practically begged me to come in!!
> 
> I said "too late dear - thats twice you have refused me entry, never again".
> 
> I was ranting on my mobile to hubby walking down the road!! Took me ages to calm down!!


 
OMG, that's horrible what were they thinking ? I can totally imagine that it took you ages to calm down...luckily you could call hubby to rant.
You must have felt terrible!
Luckily I never had something like that, I don't know how I would react if that would happen to me. I don't like when they thread people like that.
Speaking about Chanel, just got a call that they received the Cruise red flap and if I was interested.
They couldn't pick a worser moment, I'm so on a ban ATM, so I let the red flap go, can't believe I just said that but I have to let it go because something else is coming up for X-mas .


----------



## joviscot

**Chanel** said:


> OMGI'm so on a ban ATM, so I let the red flap go, can't believe I just said that but I have to let it go because something else is coming up for X-mas .


----------



## **Chanel**

An4 said:


> thank you. yep, that's us, me and my baby
> here are two more -
> 
> http://img689.imageshack.us/img689/7359/gaucho008.jpg
> http://img689.imageshack.us/img689/2905/gaucho006.jpg
> 
> I didn't use flash, that's why they're grainy. but I like that effect. when the sun finally comes out I'll take new ones. I'm in love with it!
> 
> oh yeah - it's in amazing shape! still smells like new leather!


 
Congratulations ! I'm so glad it has finally arrived! Love the color of it too. Enjoy and I hope for you the sun comes out very soon .


----------



## **Chanel**

joviscot said:


>


 
Thanks hun ! I wanted a red flap for so long but sometimes you have to make decisions. 
I think I'm going to cross my fingers all night long, praying that you and me are going to win the lottery (off course then I have to play the lottery first because I don't play the lottery ATM) .


----------



## nataliam1976

**Chanel** said:


> ^^ Lol, I can totally imagine that! If I would win the lottery I would be over to Hermès too, after that I would finally buy my first Chanel jacket, some nice Chanel bags and some pairs of CL's .
> Sorry to hear that you haven't found a job yet, I think it's very hard to find a good job at the moment isn't? I'm crossing my fingers for you that you'll find a nice and good job soon .
> 
> 
> BTW, speaking about jobs, calling *nataliam , *any updates about your job offer *nat*?



Thanks for remembering hun!

I put all the decisions on hold at the moment, as I am finishing a big project this week and then off to Delhi for 10 days to start implementing it ... I cant wait !


----------



## nataliam1976

aaw...this is how true love looks like !


----------



## nataliam1976

joviscot said:


> When I first moved up here, I was out and about and tried to get entry into a boutique.  It was one of the "ring the bell, they look you up and down then you might get in or not"!!  Well the woman wouldnt let me in so I left!!
> 
> Fast forward to August this year.  I was dressed casually (jeans, tshirt, trainers etc).  So tried at their new store ...... but this didnt have a bell you just walked in.  Well I opened the door and the SA came up to me and said I couldnt come in ..... no explanation nothing ...... as I turned to go back out the door, she then saw my Chanel GST and my J12 on my wrist and practically begged me to come in!!
> 
> I said "too late dear - thats twice you have refused me entry, never again".
> 
> I was ranting on my mobile to hubby walking down the road!!  Took me ages to calm down!!




This is unacceptable, I would write a letter to corporate in a blink of an eye.:censor:


----------



## nataliam1976

zeusthegreatest said:


> thanks nat! some of hardcores look really ugly in terms of i think its overdone.... there is something i like about it.. colors? red/white? i am still looking for something light and easy for summer.. there r a few straw bags on ebay with huge diff in price like about $600 diff in price for what it looks like the same bag from dior.. not sure why such diff like the most expensive one is about $900 and what it looks like same bag from the cleapest seller is $259...have u seen them in person? i also saw some gypsy bags, i like the one in red.. but i think i will get sick and tired of it too soon....i do luv the color! do u have any suggestions for a summer bag? has to be dior!




summer bags ...hmmm


----------



## nataliam1976

more summer bags


----------



## **Chanel**

nataliam1976 said:


> Thanks for remembering hun!
> 
> I put all the decisions on hold at the moment, as I am finishing a big project this week and then off to Delhi for 10 days to start implementing it ... I cant wait !


 
Take your time sweetie, it's a tough decision. 
Congratulations on finishing the big project, the trip to Delhi sounds great too, good luck! Can I come with you btw, I need a trip too . Just kidding, can't go anywhere these days, too busy with a lot of things.
But after that, I really need a trip even when it's just to the mall .


----------



## **Chanel**

nataliam1976 said:


> summer bags ...hmmm


 
I like this one:


----------



## nataliam1976

**Chanel** said:


> Take your time sweetie, it's a tough decision.
> Congratulations on finishing the big project, the trip to Delhi sounds great too, good luck! Can I come with you btw, I need a trip too . Just kidding, can't go anywhere these days, too busy with a lot of things.
> But after that, I really need a trip even when it's just to the mall .




sure you can !  I dont care about anything else but the fact that its 30 degrees there now and i will get away from the wind and rain and freezing cold for some time


----------



## nataliam1976

from newer bags how about a panarea?


----------



## **Chanel**

nataliam1976 said:


> sure you can !  I dont care about anything else but the fact that its 30 degrees there now and i will get away from the wind and rain and freezing cold for some time


 
Ohhh 30 degrees sounds great .
I hate the freezing cold and most of the time it's only raining here since a couple of days now.
The rain is not the biggest problem you know, but my dog hates rain too and when I have to go for a walk and it's raining it's almost impossible to get him out of the door. He thinks that he's melting so he really refuse to step out of the door when it's raining. And if I'm walking with him and then it starts to rain...o boy....then he runs the marathon to get home asap . I even bought a rain coat for him, but it doesn't help, he still thinks that he's melting.
I must admit, sometimes it looks hilarious, my dog has big eyes and if something is bothering him, he make his eyes bigger and bigger.


----------



## **Chanel**

Just found this crazy pic of my dog on my computer, look at his eyes :


----------



## **Chanel**

nataliam1976 said:


> from newer bags how about a panarea?


 
I like this bag too and would love to see one IRL but unfortunately I have to travel to Brussel if I want that.
I heard you can change the shape of this bag so I would love to see pictures of that.


----------



## An4

thank you joviscot, Chanel and Nat!  I was so busy and couldn't post but I couldn't wait to tell you my agony was over. thanks again for the support :kiss:

well, I go for my driving lesson and come back and you girls already made so many posts!

joviscot - I can't believe SAs act like that! it's horrible! idiots, that's what I think. I loved the stores in NYC, everyone was really helpful and professional, made eye contact and smiled, I wanted to just tell them "here's the money, do what ever you want" 

Chanel - your dog is adorable!!!! and funny, lol he thinks he's melting that's too precious! what's his name? 

Nat - I posted only a LINK for a reason   
I hope you'll enjoy Delhi, I want pics!!! and new buys of course 
as for the skin etc. - thank you, I see you know so much, I'll go back to that post and give you the info you need. I'm applying my chamomile cream almost every day now, you'd be so proud 
my skin is noticeably smoother and softer already.


----------



## nataliam1976

**Chanel** said:


> Just found this crazy pic of my dog on my computer, look at his eyes :




I love your pup, beautiful eyes !


----------



## nataliam1976

**Chanel** said:


> Ohhh 30 degrees sounds great .
> I hate the freezing cold and most of the time it's only raining here since a couple of days now.
> The rain is not the biggest problem you know, but my dog hates rain too and when I have to go for a walk and it's raining it's almost impossible to get him out of the door. He thinks that he's melting so he really refuse to step out of the door when it's raining. And if I'm walking with him and then it starts to rain...o boy....then he runs the marathon to get home asap . I even bought a rain coat for him, but it doesn't help, he still thinks that he's melting.
> I must admit, sometimes it looks hilarious, my dog has big eyes and if something is bothering him, he make his eyes bigger and bigger.




I think your doggy must be my brother, because I feel like that too I usually try and work from home when it rains


----------



## **Chanel**

An4 said:


> Chanel - your dog is adorable!!!! and funny, lol he thinks he's melting that's too precious! what's his name?
> 
> Nat - I posted only a LINK for a reason
> I hope you'll enjoy Delhi, I want pics!!! and new buys of course
> as for the skin etc. - thank you, I see you know so much, I'll go back to that post and give you the info you need. I'm applying my chamomile cream almost every day now, you'd be so proud
> my skin is noticeably smoother and softer already.


 
Wow a cream that really works for a smoother and softer skin ?
Please tell me the secret... I can use that too . Hope your driving lessons are going well. Speaking about that, if I'm correct I thought *Elsie *had driving lessons too. I wonder how's that going. Calling for *Elsie*...

Thank you for the compliment about my dog, his name is Max .
I got him from the shelter (hope I say this in correct English, here we call it asiel) because when I was searching for a dog I wanted to give a shelter dog a second chance. 
His original name was Igor, but he didn't listen to that so I changed it in Max and I think he really like that name. He's more a Max than a Igor anyway, don't you think ?


----------



## **Chanel**

nataliam1976 said:


> I think your doggy must be my brother, because I feel like that too I usually try and work from home when it rains


 

 Lol. 
BTW, he's not a puppy anymore, I got him when he was one year old and now he's turning 6 this month. But I told him that you thought he was a puppy and he's feeling very happy now (maybe he's using a secret creme for his face or something, lol) and gives you a big kiss .


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> thank you joviscot, Chanel and Nat!  I was so busy and couldn't post but I couldn't wait to tell you my agony was over. thanks again for the support :kiss:
> 
> well, I go for my driving lesson and come back and you girls already made so many posts!
> 
> joviscot - I can't believe SAs act like that! it's horrible! idiots, that's what I think. I loved the stores in NYC, everyone was really helpful and professional, made eye contact and smiled, I wanted to just tell them "here's the money, do what ever you want"
> 
> Chanel - your dog is adorable!!!! and funny, lol he thinks he's melting that's too precious! what's his name?
> 
> Nat - I posted only a LINK for a reason
> I hope you'll enjoy Delhi, I want pics!!! and new buys of course
> as for the skin etc. - thank you, I see you know so much, I'll go back to that post and give you the info you need. I'm applying my chamomile cream almost every day now, you'd be so proud
> my skin is noticeably smoother and softer already.




Im so sorry hun, but this pic was just too gorgeous not to post ! 

I dont think there will be any buys, I will be probably working like 12 hours per day so then I just want to relax and maybe do some sightseeing and of course enjoy the food, there are 4 different restaurants int he hotel we will staying in.

Im so proud of you, hunny, keep up the good work with moisturizing !


----------



## An4

**Chanel** said:


> Wow a cream that really works for a smoother and softer skin ?
> Please tell me the secret... I can use that too . Hope your driving lessons are going well. Speaking about that, if I'm correct I thought *Elsie *had driving lessons too. I wonder how's that going. Calling for *Elsie*...
> 
> Thank you for the compliment about my dog, his name is Max .
> I got him from the shelter (hope I say this in correct English, here we call it asiel) because when I was searching for a dog I wanted to give a shelter dog a second chance.
> His original name was Igor, but he didn't listen to that so I changed it in Max and I think he really like that name. He's more a Max than a Igor anyway, don't you think ?



I wrote about it here - http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/dior-chat-thread-404302-88.html#post12963842
and the producer is here - http://www.kozmetika-afrodita.com/e...e-moisturizing-cream-for-sensitive-skin-1.php but I think they're only exporting it in our region. my beautician likes their products, and a lot of salons here use their professional line.

I bought it in August, because I needed something with a UV filter (it doesn't say what the SPF is) and I didn't expect much from it since it was only about 7 euro, so I only applied it a few times, but Nat convinced me I should use it more often, so I decided to try it out until I get a consult from Dr. Hauschka people (they have free consult you just have to apply for it) and so far it works. I posted you the links so you can look for something similar according to the ingredients. 

driving is ok so far, it's my 28th lesson, and I took my SO with me tonight, he was scared at first but later admitted I was good  I think I'll pay for some extra lessons before the test, 35 lessons is just not enough.

Max is so much better, Igor sounds too rough. plus he probably feels bigger when you call him Max  you did such a nice this saving him, and yes it's shelter, pound or asylum, it's all fine. we use asylum (azil) here also.


----------



## joviscot

**Chanel** said:


> Thanks hun ! I wanted a red flap for so long but sometimes you have to make decisions.
> I think I'm going to cross my fingers all night long, praying that you and me are going to win the lottery (off course then I have to play the lottery first because I don't play the lottery ATM) .


 
I do the lottery 3xs a week so fingers crossed I win the Euro Lotto tonight - £90m !!  OH MY!!


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> Im so sorry hun, but this pic was just too gorgeous not to post !
> 
> I dont think there will be any buys, I will be probably working like 12 hours per day so then I just want to relax and maybe do some sightseeing and of course enjoy the food, there are 4 different restaurants int he hotel we will staying in.
> 
> Im so proud of you, hunny, keep up the good work with moisturizing !



thank you love (said in that gorgeous London accent ), I'm still a bit self-conscious I guess, but I just had to share my baby with you, I had to depict that love... it really is an amazing bag. and I'm so happy I got it in that color! 

hmmm, food you say? will it be to weird if you took pics of that?  you just enjoy yourself as much as you can, you really work hard!
deal, I'll be here translating and moisturizing!


----------



## An4

joviscot said:


> I do the lottery 3xs a week so fingers crossed I win the Euro Lotto tonight - £90m !!  OH MY!!



ok I'll pray for you, if you win you buy me a bag!

seriously, fingers crossed for you jovi! 


my dear girls (and our darling absent boy), I'm off. there's a party... and there'll be food and liquor, yay! 
the only bad thing is the rain, it just won't stop... 
have a nice evening!


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> thank you love (said in that gorgeous London accent ), I'm still a bit self-conscious I guess, but I just had to share my baby with you, I had to depict that love... it really is an amazing bag. and I'm so happy I got it in that color!
> 
> hmmm, food you say? will it be to weird if you took pics of that?  you just enjoy yourself as much as you can, you really work hard!
> deal, I'll be here translating and moisturizing!




of course it wont ! I posted pics from my trip to Paris in May and there was a lot food pics there !


----------



## **Chanel**

An4 said:


> I wrote about it here - http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/dior-chat-thread-404302-88.html#post12963842
> and the producer is here - http://www.kozmetika-afrodita.com/e...e-moisturizing-cream-for-sensitive-skin-1.php but I think they're only exporting it in our region. my beautician likes their products, and a lot of salons here use their professional line.
> 
> I bought it in August, because I needed something with a UV filter (it doesn't say what the SPF is) and I didn't expect much from it since it was only about 7 euro, so I only applied it a few times, but Nat convinced me I should use it more often, so I decided to try it out until I get a consult from Dr. Hauschka people (they have free consult you just have to apply for it) and so far it works. I posted you the links so you can look for something similar according to the ingredients.
> 
> driving is ok so far, it's my 28th lesson, and I took my SO with me tonight, he was scared at first but later admitted I was good  I think I'll pay for some extra lessons before the test, 35 lessons is just not enough.
> 
> Max is so much better, Igor sounds too rough. plus he probably feels bigger when you call him Max  you did such a nice this saving him, and yes it's shelter, pound or asylum, it's all fine. we use asylum (azil) here also.


 
I'll have a look at that creme .
Glad that shelter was the right word, my English is not very good you know, sometimes I'm afraid I say something weird .
Good luck with the driving lessons and have fun tonight !


----------



## **Chanel**

joviscot said:


> I do the lottery 3xs a week so fingers crossed I win the Euro Lotto tonight - £90m !! OH MY!!


 
Wow, that's a lot of money !
I'll pray for you too, if you play 3 times a week you must win something nice one day .


----------



## joviscot

You would think but am still waiting!!  <sigh>


----------



## **Chanel**

^^ Crossing my fingers for you. If you believe, maybe one day it will happen, you never know right ?
Have a nice weekend .


----------



## joviscot

Well 2 pople from the UK split the 90m jackpot but I wasnt one of them - *!*!@!**


----------



## madchixrock

joviscot said:


> Well 2 pople from the UK split the 90m jackpot but I wasnt one of them - *!*!@!**


Glad to see you're so happy for the winners, lol


----------



## An4

sorry you didn't win anything jovi... keep trying, we'll help 

the party I went to was nothing special. my friend insists on these parties for her birthday, but she mixes different people who have little in common, so they usually just group into 2-3 with people they know. the food was scarce, but at least the booze was there 
I was wondering - what's it like in your culture regarding food? for instance, here we really try to make our guest feel welcome and we love treating them. there's always a lot of food (of course, that depends whether you came to visit or just for a cup of coffee, in which case we'll offer cookies/cakes) but we make sure you never leave hungry. I've heard that in some countries, for instance in protestant cultures etc., guests are asked, before they come to dinner, how much they would eat. I understand this, people don't like to waste food, but how do you know how much you'll eat? sometimes I'm not that hungry, sometimes I could eat a horse, so how do you know in advance? 
here people usually say that if all the food is gone before the party is over your guest were probably left hungry


----------



## La Comtesse

joviscot said:


> When I first moved up here, I was out and about and tried to get entry into a boutique. It was one of the "ring the bell, they look you up and down then you might get in or not"!! Well the woman wouldnt let me in so I left!!
> 
> Fast forward to August this year. I was dressed casually (jeans, tshirt, trainers etc). So tried at their new store ...... but this didnt have a bell you just walked in. Well I opened the door and the SA came up to me and said I couldnt come in ..... no explanation nothing ...... as I turned to go back out the door, she then saw my Chanel GST and my J12 on my wrist and practically begged me to come in!!
> 
> I said "too late dear - thats twice you have refused me entry, never again".
> 
> I was ranting on my mobile to hubby walking down the road!! Took me ages to calm down!!


 
This is disgusting.  I can't believe that people are still being treated this way.  And Joviscot, it seems like you are not alone--there are posts all over the forum claiming the same kind of treatment from all different boutiques.  What are the managers of these places thinking?  In my experience, the people with the most money rarely dress up to go shopping.  So, how can they determine who is going to buy?--And furthermore, why should it matter?   I think part of the brand image should be polite SAs and great service for everyone.

I give you credit, because I would not have tried to gain entry twice.  And I doubt I would buy anything from a brand that treated potential customers that way--unless I received some kind of sincere apology from corporate headquarters.

I can only recall having simiilar (but not as bad) treatment twice.  One was in a boutique in an area known for "fake wealth."  The SA's there are mostly obnoxious to everyone (but I imagnine they are very nice with people buying on stolen credit cards because I don't think they are very good at assessing their customers, and should stick to waiting on them instead).  The other was in a small town when I was on vacation.  There is an old thread somewhere in tpf where someone did a scientific study on whether rude SAs were part of a marketing psychology--something along the lines of-- the more you have to go through (i.e., painful treatment from rude SAs) to get something, the more perceived value it has to you.  If this is a new part of brand marketing, I think they would be better off with other strategies.


----------



## La Comtesse

Ana- I'm happy to see your new bag has arrived.  It's beautiful, and your pictures are lovely.

I don't know if I can comment on cultural differences regarding food (and maybe you were directing that question to Chanel?) but I find that with every different culture I have been exposed to, there is always an abundance of food served.  But maybe that is because of the individuals I have known and not a cultural difference.  I have never heard of someone being asked in advance how much they would eat .  I'm curious if others have experienced that.


----------



## An4

thank you La Comtesse. 

no, my question was asked generally, I'd like to hear people's experiences. I also never had that experience, being asked how much I would eat, so I was curious was it true, because I often heard of it. it might just be some myth. the relationship to food is very important part of every culture, so I think it's one of the nicer ways to explore it. 

I remember my dad was in Prague once, and he really loves it there. he was planning on going to a dinner in a pub together with three of his friends. the beer and food are great, so they were all looking forward to it. but the wife of one of their friends from a town near Prague insisted they all come to their house for dinner, she said she had been cooking and planned on having them. they didn't want to offend her or their friend so they went, but after dinner was served they felt uncomfortable, because the food was scarce and they were really hungry. the lady served them something like 4-5 pieces of lean meat with lettuce and bread (there were 5 of them at the table). I mean, I laughed, I told him she probably was very concerned about their health, because there's nothing wrong with that dinner, but still... like I said, sometimes you're not hungry, sometimes you are, it's nice to have a choice.
they did appreciate the gesture, but why bother cooking if you're not going to make enough? Prague has such wonderful pubs, I'd rather take my friends there or just meet with them for beer afterwards if I didn't have the money for dinner.
I don't mean to offend anyone, I love Prague, this was an isolated case and it's really curious I think.

I personally don't remember any experiences like that from abroad (I had a couple here in my country though, which is really unorthodox). Everyone was always very thoughtful and I always tried something new.

so, how about your experiences?


----------



## La Comtesse

I wonder if the family that invited him was having money problems?  Or maybe they just eat very little themselves and thought they were serving plenty of food?  In my own family, people get annoyed at how often they are offered more and more food when you go to someones house.  And whenever I visit my favorite cities I have a list of places to go eat first, even before shopping.  I do have friends who eat much less than I do.  When I visit them, I bring a lot of food back to their house from my favorite bakeries and places in the area.


----------



## An4

my grandmother is like that - no matter how much you eat she keeps offering you more, it's really annoying but in a sweet way 

I know, I asked my dad that, but they weren't having money problems, they're well off. they're really nice people, I guess they're just different, that's why I was curious - is it like a cultural or an individual thing? like you said, maybe they just eat little.
well, even if you have money problems, I think it's better not to insist on having people come to dinner. no one will blame you. I don't like it when something is done "because it's supposed to be done". why? 

I felt pushed into a lot of things because I didn't want to hurt those people... where's the line? I don't want to burden my friends and I'm very understanding, e.g. when it's my birthday I'm sincerely happy when they remember it and send me a text message. that's it. or if we're supposed to meet and they change their mind - it's fine, they just have to let me know an hour before. my point is - I'm flexible and I'm there for my friends. that's why I'm annoyed when people are not understanding when it comes to somethings that I don't want to do. I don't like weddings, so I avoid them. the only wedding I liked was a small wedding in Rhode Island, completely opposite of the tacky fests we have here. I also don't like big parties with a bunch of people I don't know and really have no interest in knowing. I know it's a great way to meet people, but it's usually very loud and crowded, so it doesn't work. I sound so old right? 
I love my friends, but I like intimate gatherings, small parties at someone's home or at a local pub, I like feeling cozy. theater, movies... sign me up. 
I have to learn to say no...


----------



## La Comtesse

Chanel-I just saw the picture of your dog, Max.  He is adorable.  Is he a French Bulldog?


----------



## La Comtesse

^^I understand what you mean completely, Ana.  You don't sound old.  I think you just reach an age where you value your time more than meeting a lot of new people or living your life to please others.

My grandparents and great-grandmother were the greatest offenders when it came to offering too much food also.  But it was in a very sweet way.  I just tell my house guests (who are staying with me for a period of time) to help themselves to any food in the house (since I don't want to constantly be asking if they are hungry).  And before they arrive, I ask them what they would like me to get them from the store.  Probably because of my grandparents, I am always conscious that a visitor may be hungry.


----------



## An4

La Comtesse, I think we'd get along really nicely!  
I often have guests and I always make sure they have everything they need. I bought a new comfortable couch, when it's spread out it's 160x200 cm so my friends or siblings have a comfortable place to sleep when they visit (I have one-bedroom apartment, but when I grow up I'll have a guest room ). 
I just know how wonderful it feels when I'm welcomed in a nice way. 
Thanks for the support sweety!


----------



## **Chanel**

La Comtesse said:


> Chanel-I just saw the picture of your dog, Max. He is adorable. Is he a French Bulldog?


 
Thank you and yes he is a French Bulldog . I really love him, he's my mate.

*An4: *If I invite guests I always want that they're feeling welcome too .
But I also must admit that I haven't invite guests for a dinner for ages, just because everyone is too busy. But when I invite people for a dinner, I make sure that I know what they like and what they absolutely don't like so that I can treat them and give them what they like .


----------



## La Comtesse

I bet we would get along well, Ana.  I have friends from many different countries, and we are all alike in many ways.  I hate hearing people stereotype certain cultures.  Even though there certainly are cultural differences, I find individuals that are very much alike from very different cultures.

Try not to make your home too comfortable for your guests, Ana.  (You may not want a guest room if you are too generous).  In time you may find that some of them come very often for long periods of time, and bring more and more friends with them.  This can get dangerous too.


----------



## La Comtesse

Oh, I love French Bulldogs.  You're very lucky to have adopted him, Chanel (and he's lucky too).  I love too many animals.  If I win the lotto I'm buying a huge house just for the animals I'd like to adopt and the caretakers I would need to hire to take care of them all.  This is the purse forum, and I am having more pet envy than bag envy.


----------



## **Chanel**

^^ Pet envy, lol . I'm so glad that I've adopted him and I love to treat him. So sweet of you that you would buy a big house just for animals if you would win the lotto. Sometimes I watch Animal Cops and programs like that, and sometimes it makes me so mad when I see what some people are doing to animals! 
The previous owner of my dog kicked him out of the house just like that.... They found him on the road. But because he had a chip they could trace the owner, but the owner didn't want him back, unbelieveable, I never met such a sweet dog as Max. He's so unique, I have him for 5,5 year now and I don't want to miss him anymore .


----------



## An4

La Comtesse said:


> I bet we would get along well, Ana.  I have friends from many different countries, and we are all alike in many ways. * I hate hearing people stereotype certain cultures.  Even though there certainly are cultural differences, I find individuals that are very much alike from very different cultures.*
> 
> Try not to make your home too comfortable for your guests, Ana.  (You may not want a guest room if you are too generous).  In time you may find that some of them come very often for long periods of time, and bring more and more friends with them.  This can get dangerous too.



well said! 

oh I had one bad experience, really really bad, but that person is out of my life. I'll give my friends anything, but if they betray me - so long, I won't look back. we're all human beings and not perfect, I'm always open for conversation. but in this case the other side was just mean, a human leech, so he's out. I'm nice but I know how to stand up for myself or my friends. 

thanks for the input Chanel! it's nice you ask people what they like. plus some people are allergic to some food, it's good to ask 
I don't like meat very much, and people always act like I'm some kind of a weird snob when I refuse to eat something. it's silly. I'd never force someone to eat something, for whatever reason. it's their body, their decision. so I also always ask.


----------



## La Comtesse

Chanel--
That is a crazy story.  Max is very lucky you adopted him.  I know another family that adopted a French Bulldog.  They owned English Bulldogs (which I--surprise--also love) that they had purchased from breeders.  Their oldest dog had just died, and they were looking for a new dog.  A friend was walking her dog and spotted someone walking a French Bulldog.  When the friend commented to the owner of the Frenchie how cute he was, etc., the owner said, "Oh, do you want him?"  They said they didn't want the dog anymore.  Since the friend was a dog lover she accepted to take the dog (even though she wasn't looking for one) for fear of what might happen to the dog.  She asked the English Bulldog owners if they wanted him, and they did.  He found a very good home.  The people said when they took him to the vet for a check-up he had all kinds of worms and problems.  It's amazing that these people kept him that way.  Obviously, they paid money for the dog, bought him from a breeder, etc.  It's shocking that they didn't care for him at all.  I find it difficult to watch all those animal cop programs too.  How do people treat living creatures this way?  And I can't even talk about what happens to children.  Seems like we need to start a tpf revolution for a better world. 

Ana-Happy to see you know when to stand up for yourself too. When you are too generous you sometimes encounter problems, unfortunately.


----------



## An4

that's horrible! poor dog! what is wrong with people? living creatures are not toys, and that goes for pets and kids. I think people should take a test before they're allowed to become parents. I know it's not doable, but you have to pass a test to get a job or drive a car but there's no test for creating and raising a human being? that goes for pets too!
it really makes me feel angry and helpless!


----------



## La Comtesse

^^^ITA, Ana.  If I was a monarch, I'd require the test.    Yes, you have to be a certain age to drink or drive, but there are no requirements for being able to take care of living creatures.  It's just sad that people don't realize for themselves that they are in no position to take care of someone or something else.  All we can do is pray for them .  But when I see the cruelty out there it makes me


----------



## **Chanel**

La Comtesse said:


> Chanel--
> That is a crazy story. Max is very lucky you adopted him. I know another family that adopted a French Bulldog. They owned English Bulldogs (which I--surprise--also love) that they had purchased from breeders. Their oldest dog had just died, and they were looking for a new dog. A friend was walking her dog and spotted someone walking a French Bulldog. When the friend commented to the owner of the Frenchie how cute he was, etc., the owner said, "Oh, do you want him?" They said they didn't want the dog anymore. Since the friend was a dog lover she accepted to take the dog (even though she wasn't looking for one) for fear of what might happen to the dog. She asked the English Bulldog owners if they wanted him, and they did. He found a very good home. The people said when they took him to the vet for a check-up he had all kinds of worms and problems. It's amazing that these people kept him that way. Obviously, they paid money for the dog, bought him from a breeder, etc. It's shocking that they didn't care for him at all. I find it difficult to watch all those animal cop programs too. How do people treat living creatures this way? And I can't even talk about what happens to children. Seems like we need to start a tpf revolution for a better world.
> 
> Ana-Happy to see you know when to stand up for yourself too. When you are too generous you sometimes encounter problems, unfortunately.


 
What a story too, I'm so glad to hear that the French Bulldog founds a new good home, really they have such a great character. I love English Bulldogs too, and pugs. Max doesn't like bigger dogs than him and he also prefers to be the only dog in the house, plus he needs a lot of attention that's why I don't have another dog. Because I really want that he's happy and gets everything that he need.
And about the vet, I'm going to tell you this story, please excuse me for my English. 

Two months after I adopted Max, he needed a difficult surgery. He had a bone fracture, and I found out that he already had this in the shelter but then he didn't had any problems with it. But then we were playing in the garden one day and then it went wrong when he jumped and I saw there was something terrible wrong with him. In the US they can do a lot more for animals than the place where I live. A lot of vets that I visited couldn't help him. But I didn't gave up and continued visiting other vets. Finally I found one vet and he told me to go to a clinic, but it didn't look good. There was only 30% chance that it was going to be okay. But I prayed and I had faith and when Max came out of the clinic after two months he needed revalidation. It was the question if he would ever walked again, because he had a serious fracture. But now he's running and walking again just like every other dag, I'm so graceful for that. I never knew if the shelter knew that he had this or that they didn't knew that either. But I guess every animal that goes to the shelter gets a check-up, so it's strange. 

But I must admit, if I knew this all before, I still would adopted him, I'm so happy that I could help him. I really love my dog, can't stop saying it .
When I go to bed he goes with me and sleeps in the bedroom too.
Thuesday is his Birthday, then he's turning 6. At that day I'll give him some special delicious food, I hope I can find something for doggies with cheese in it, he really loves cheese.

*An4: *I totally agree with you. I can't understand why people can do some horrible things to animals. Animals are helpless, it really makes me angry too.
And you're right about the food too. It's your body and you decide what to eat. That's also the reason why I always ask people what they like and what not if I invite them to dinner. Because I know more people who doesn't eat meat. And some people are not eating pasta or other food, so for me it's always good to know what people like and what not.
And like you said, some people are allergic for some food too.


----------



## La Comtesse

Chanel-

First, no need to apologize for your English, as it is very good.  And second, I am so happy that Max found you and that you were able to get him help.  Right now, I have two pet birds (one of which we found and another that we bought to keep him company).  I would love to have a dog, but one of the birds has health problems and I don't want to stress him more by bringing in a dog.  But I can't wait until I can adopt one (or two ) dogs.  Occasionally, I look online to see what dogs are up for adoption and the only French Bulldog I have seen was one with a lot of health problems (poor thing, that is probably why his family gave him up--fortunately he is in "foster care" in someone's home).  French Bulldogs are such a popular breed that I am surprised when I hear people have been able to adopt them.

About the vets, I think sometimes they can miss things.  Animals hide their pain, etc.  But I sympathize with you because I know how stressful it is to have a sick pet.  And it's difficult sometimes to find a good vet no matter where you live.  Oh, I hope one day (soon) I can get a dog.  (But needy animals seem to find me before I can actually go looking for one).  Again, Max is just adorable.  I hope he has a very happy 6th Birthday.  It makes me smile just to think of him.  How could anyone give that cute face up to a shelter?  I'm glad you found each other.


----------



## An4

Max is one lucky doggy! I wish him a happy 6th b-day! and many more to come!

my friends labrador retriever was put to sleep the other day  he was 6 but he had lung cancer. I'm gonna miss him, he was such a nice dog, very caring, well behaved and cuddly. my friend and her hubby are devastated... 

but that's just too sad so moving on to a trivial subject - has anyone seen gossip girl's latest episode? there was a threesome, which was probably the last threesome I would ever think of in that show. I can't wait to read Amanda's review!


----------



## **Chanel**

*La Comtesse: *Thank you for your kind words . I always like birds that can talk especially the grijze roodstaart (I don't know how they call it in English, but we call it a grijze roodstaart).
You're right about that animals can hide their pain, they can hide it very well even when they're suffering. My granny had 5 cats a long time ago. One of them was ill too, she found out when she was at the vet for a check-up. She had cancer and they couldn't do anything for the cat anymore so she had to let her go . But even when the cat was so sick, my granny didn't see anything weird at her before, she was playing with the other cats and she didn't act different than normal.
I hope you'll find your dog soon, I can't imagine my life without dog anymore 

*An4: *Thank you for your kind words too .
So sorry to hear about the golden retriever, what a horrible decision to make. I don't want to think that something like that can happen to my dog too, I really hope Max is getting 100 years old or something like that .

Oh, I wish there was GG here too, we're still waiting for the new season to start so we're way behind here.....
The last GG here on tv was that Chuck and Blair finally came together, so like I said way behind.
I heard a lot of rumours about the threesome, I wonder who was having it? I always love GG .


----------



## An4

you should watch it online! I'll recommend a good site if you want, I use it. I'm so inpatient I couldn't wait for it to come on regular TV! I love movies and tv shows, but I watch them all online or in theaters (if it's a good film I want to see it on the big screen).

I hope Max turns 100 too


----------



## **Chanel**

I can do that, but I'm too far behind so I think I'll wait until they start with the next season on regular TV (and I hope it will be very soon).
But I really have to find out who had that threesome, I'm too inpatient to wait for that .


----------



## An4

people, I went to the greatest show last night! it was in the theater (only 500 people fit in there, so it was an intimate atmosphere), a very famous singer from our region here, he did a stand up performance and he blended it with his songs which he sang as intermezzos to the stand up parts, but related to them (a guy followed him on the piano, just the two of them on the stage). it was hilarious, everyone was laughing to tears, but then he would start singing... 
he's songs are one of those you've listened to ever since you were 14 and just started to explore life, friends, first loves (there are more right? )...  all of which changed in time, but you still had those songs that connected you to those people and that time that was so great and carefree but passed by so quickly. 
so, you get older, you understand the songs better and you can discover them all over again, but you always have that bitter-sweet feeling when you hear them, because you have a past together. 
that's what he mixed last night - nostalgia, longing, laugh, funny stories and beautiful songs.


----------



## joviscot

Sounds like you had a lovely evening and would go through it all again?!


----------



## An4

I would, jovi! in a heartbeat! it was worth every cent and second.  oh right - I didn't mention this - it lasted 4 HOURS without a break! 
my boyfriend agreed it was amazing... I hope I'll go again after a while.

any luck with the lottery?


----------



## joviscot

Nope not yet, but my hand has been itchy for days now (right one) and doesnt that mean getting money?!?!  Getting desperate here!!!

Four hours without a break?!  Hubby would be grumbling big time for a beer and I would probably be bursting for the bathroom!!


----------



## nataliam1976

An, sounds like a magical night !


----------



## An4

jovi - yes, but you mustn't scratch it! 

Nat - it was, I'm still smiling... how's your big project going?


----------



## joviscot

An4 said:


> jovi - yes, but you mustn't scratch it!


 
Ach d*mn it!! Oh well no lottery win for me then .....!!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Just wanted to say au revoir for a couple of days - leaving for Paris very early tomorrow morning, be back Sunday!  Don't make too many new threads so I can't keep up ... See ya soon!


----------



## joviscot

Have fun in Paris and dont spend too much!!


----------



## An4

Black_Swarmer said:


> Just wanted to say au revoir for a couple of days - leaving for Paris very early tomorrow morning, be back Sunday!  Don't make too many new threads so I can't keep up ... See ya soon!



yay  buy some goodies for us to enjoy!!! bon voyage, bon appetit!


----------



## **Chanel**

Black_Swarmer said:


> Just wanted to say au revoir for a couple of days - leaving for Paris very early tomorrow morning, be back Sunday!  Don't make too many new threads so I can't keep up ... See ya soon!


 
Have fun, I hope you'll find something nice for yourself!
Bon voyage .


----------



## pegasuscom

*Ana* - Love your new Gaucho, such a pretty color!  I don't know about protestant cultures in Europe, but in the Southern US we usually have 3 times the amount of food anyone will actually eat and end up sending people home with food. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Sounds like you had a really fun evening at the concert!

*Auntie Nat* - Will you or won't you be wearing a burka? :ninja: Will you or will you not toss the SO out the door? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Will you or will you not take over a small European country and become Empress? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And why are you traveling to Delhi? Enquiring minds want to know...

*Jovi* - What a bunch of a-holes at the boutique. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope you never give them a dime or a look backwards. 
*
Chanel* - your doggie Max is sooooo cute!  You are such a great and loving person for rescuing a dog. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Post more pics in "Show us your Dior mascot " thread!  Do you watch Animal Cops too?  I could never be an Animal Cop because I would just shoot the humans and take the dogs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Black Swarmer* - Have a safe and wonderful trip!


----------



## joviscot

pegasuscom said:


> *Jovi* - What a bunch of a-holes at the boutique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you never give them a dime or a look backwards.


 
Nope told them being refused entry twice was more than enough and left!!


----------



## eminere

Yay going to Britney's concert for FREE on Monday night, thanks to a kind invitation by a work associate


----------



## An4

pegausus, thank you. next time I'm in the states I'm gonna go south.  
Although, I didn't have bad experiences in the states, the east coast was very nice, kind and hospitable! 

I have to say your post is great, made me laugh, 
do you write? you should... :reading:


emi, such great news! enjoy the show and let us know how it went!


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> emi, such great news! enjoy the show and let us know how it went!


Reviews of her shows here haven't exactly been glowing so far, but I'm just so excited I don't really care lol 

Plus - it's free, so can't really complain haha


----------



## joviscot

Heard the stories about her gigs so far, but hopefully you will enjoy yourself anyway!!


----------



## An4

eminere;13104143 said:
			
		

> Reviews of her shows here haven't exactly been glowing so far, but I'm just so excited I don't really care lol
> 
> Plus - it's free, so can't really complain haha



who cares - it's britney (*****! ), it's a show and it's free!

 who cares what reviews say, I'm sure for instance mona lisa isn't as appealing as she used to be, due to the mass production and overuse of her image on every imaginable product, but I'd still like to see her irl. does that make sense?


----------



## **Chanel**

pegasuscom said:


> *Chanel* - your doggie Max is sooooo cute! You are such a great and loving person for rescuing a dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post more pics in "Show us your Dior mascot " thread! Do you watch Animal Cops too? I could never be an Animal Cop because I would just shoot the humans and take the dogs!


 
Thanks dear for your sweet words and I'll post more pictures of him very soon. Sometimes I watch Animal Cops too, but just like you if I was a Animal Cop I think I would shoot some humans too and kick their *sses for what they're doing to animals . 
I think we could be a good team for that lol .

I like the thing that in the US sometimes people can go to jail for those things. In the place where I live, they would never send somebody to jail for animal cruelty but I hope that's going to change one day.

*eminere: *Have fun at the show and let us know how it was !


----------



## nataliam1976

pega I can see you werent reading auntie Nat´s posts attentively or you would know why Im going away!

Im off to pack and flying out tomorrow, so I am really busy now Dont think I will be on much while Im there, take care, darlings and ( dont ) be good


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> who cares - *it's britney (*****!* ), it's a show and it's free!
> 
> who cares what reviews say, I'm sure for instance mona lisa isn't as appealing as she used to be, due to the mass production and overuse of her image on every imaginable product, but I'd still like to see her irl. does that make sense?


I love that song! 

Live performances are certainly an experience in itself


----------



## An4

eminere;13113820 said:
			
		

> I love that song!
> 
> Live performances are certainly an experience in itself



me too!  piece of me, break the ice... plus, her music is GREAT for working out!


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> me too!  piece of me, *break the ice*... plus, her music is GREAT for working out!


Love the remix with Fabolous!


----------



## An4

people, how do you pronounce designers? do you use the original French pronunciation (for French brands) or do you modify it?

if I say "lon-ve" (short o, short e) people look at me strangely. Do you say "Dio" or do you pronounce the "r" in Dior?

I just got off the phone with a lady from a store that sells Loboutin here (I'm trying to get those love flats, no luck) and she was very nice and polite, but I kept saying "Loo-boo-ten" (n should be silent but that's a slight modification I can agree to, because of my mother tongue and because I think people again wouldn't understand me if I used correct French) and she kept saying "Loo-boo-taan" (vowel "a" like in car). I know it shouldn't be "a", any French person would tell you that, it's something between a and e but more e and silent n. But the lady insisted it was "a" because that's how their supplier thought her... 

what do you think? any French people here? French as a second language? 

plus here is a nice useful link - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5aUKhgCHIDY


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> people, how do you pronounce designers? do you use the original French pronunciation (for French brands) or do you modify it?
> 
> if I say "lon-ve" (short o, short e) people look at me strangely. Do you say "Dio" or do you pronounce the "r" in Dior?
> 
> I just got off the phone with a lady from a store that sells Loboutin here (I'm trying to get those love flats, no luck) and she was very nice and polite, but I kept saying "Loo-boo-ten" (n should be silent but that's a slight modification I can agree to, because of my mother tongue and because I think people again wouldn't understand me if I used correct French) and she kept saying "Loo-boo-taan" (vowel "a" like in car). I know it shouldn't be "a", any French person would tell you that, it's something between a and e but more e and silent n. But the lady insisted it was "a" because that's how their supplier thought her...
> 
> what do you think? any French people here? French as a second language?
> 
> plus here is a nice useful link - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5aUKhgCHIDY


 

hmm what is "lon-ve"  ?

Dior even in original French version has the final R pronounced.

But LOL definitely no a in Louboutin! 

I think for some reason Christian Dior functions well in English with English pronunciation, i can imagine Yves Saint Laurent said this way though...


----------



## nataliam1976

by the way, hello from Delhi ! Its extremely hot in a humid sunless way, I have just arrived and I am going to pop in the shower and then have a nice dinner and check out the spa...hugs for everyone!


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> hmm what is "lon-ve"  ?
> 
> Dior even in original French version has the final R pronounced.
> 
> But LOL definitely no a in Louboutin!
> 
> I think for some reason Christian Dior functions well in English with English pronunciation, i can imagine Yves Saint Laurent said this way though...



ha! that's exactly what I thought!!! I ALWAYS pronounced Dior with an "r" and never heard anyone pronounce it without it until that lady on the phone, but I just figured "well, I just told her about louboutin and she was still convinced she was right, I can't now correct her again and claim something to be true without first checking, it wouldn't be ok", so now I can  she works in a store with all those brands and she doesn't pronounce them right... 

THANK YOU so much Nat! 

lon-ve (e is muffled, something between a/e) was supposed to be Lanvin (here's the link, that's where I heard it - http://forvo.com/word/lanvin/)
but I'm not even sure about that one anymore, because I have read so many versions - lon-win, lahn-van, etc.
can you tell me what is the right one?

YSL is commonly mispronounced here as "eve-san-loraan", but I insist on "eve-san-laro" (short a and short o, and uvular trill, I love that ) and then they look at me strangely again...


so glad you arrived there safely! mmm, what's for dinner?


----------



## joviscot

nataliam1976 said:


> by the way, hello from Delhi ! Its extremely hot in a humid sunless way, I have just arrived and I am going to pop in the shower and then have a nice dinner and check out the spa...hugs for everyone!


 
Oooh Delhi - fancy!!  Lucky you!!  Have fun working and enjoying the Spa - hugs back.


----------



## Black_Swarmer

An4 said:


> people, how do you pronounce designers? do you use the original French pronunciation (for French brands) or do you modify it?
> 
> if I say "lon-ve" (short o, short e) people look at me strangely. Do you say "Dio" or do you pronounce the "r" in Dior?
> 
> I just got off the phone with a lady from a store that sells Loboutin here (I'm trying to get those love flats, no luck) and she was very nice and polite, but I kept saying "Loo-boo-ten" (n should be silent but that's a slight modification I can agree to, because of my mother tongue and because I think people again wouldn't understand me if I used correct French) and she kept saying "Loo-boo-taan" (vowel "a" like in car). I know it shouldn't be "a", any French person would tell you that, it's something between a and e but more e and silent n. But the lady insisted it was "a" because that's how their supplier thought her...
> 
> what do you think? any French people here? French as a second language?
> 
> plus here is a nice useful link - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5aUKhgCHIDY


 
Fresh home from Paris - and from visiting almost all of the Diors in the Paris area - I definitely know that the 'r' in Dior is pronounced  But in French it is pronounced a little bit different from English with more pressure on 'Di' and a slight "in the throath sound" on 'r'.

And yes, 'in' is pronouned like 'an' but not necessarily with a long a-sound - French pronounciation is really difficult so don't worry if you don't pronounce it correctly  Though I must say that I really love listening to Americans pronounce French words - I'm sorry, but it certainly is funny sometimes (and I'm no better!)


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> ha! that's exactly what I thought!!! I ALWAYS pronounced Dior with an "r" and never heard anyone pronounce it without it until that lady on the phone, but I just figured "well, I just told her about louboutin and she was still convinced she was right, I can't now correct her again and claim something to be true without first checking, it wouldn't be ok", so now I can  she works in a store with all those brands and she doesn't pronounce them right...
> 
> THANK YOU so much Nat!
> 
> lon-ve (e is muffled, something between a/e) was supposed to be Lanvin (here's the link, that's where I heard it - http://forvo.com/word/lanvin/)
> but I'm not even sure about that one anymore, because I have read so many versions - lon-win, lahn-van, etc.
> can you tell me what is the right one?
> 
> YSL is commonly mispronounced here as "eve-san-loraan", but I insist on "eve-san-laro" (short a and short o, and uvular trill, I love that ) and then they look at me strangely again...
> 
> 
> so glad you arrived there safely! mmm, what's for dinner?


 

aaah lanvin !  yes, definitely just check pronunciation online, transcribing French nasal vowels into English is a nightmare and it still doesnt really show what sound it should be IMHO. Just try and repeat after the guy - a in lan is very nasal, feels a bit if you had a cold. Easy way to make this sound proper is to practise saying "a" sound with lips a bit more rounded as if saying "o". In vin say "e" but put the lips as if you were getting ready to say final "n" but you never do, you just make this transition. Im sorry, french pronunciation is hard to explain in writing


Im afraid their pronunciation of Laurent is more correct than yours, its not a short "a" first but a long "o", and not a short "o" following but similar nasal sound to Lan in Lanvin, only even more rounded to "o".


Food was fantastic! First we got a platter of mixed king prawns, lamb, chicken and fish grilled in spices and marinades, then basmati rice with vegetables baked in the oven and saffron ice cream ! Its actually delicious, tastes a bit like nougat but not too sweet. And tomorrow I have a facial and on Tuesday a massage..Im not sure I want to leave India!


----------



## nataliam1976

Black_Swarmer said:


> Fresh home from Paris - and from visiting almost all of the Diors in the Paris area - I definitely know that the 'r' in Dior is pronounced  But in French it is pronounced a little bit different from English with more pressure on 'Di' and a slight "in the throath sound" on 'r'.
> 
> And yes, 'in' is pronouned like 'an' but not necessarily with a long a-sound - French pronounciation is really difficult so don't worry if you don't pronounce it correctly  Though I must say that I really love listening to Americans pronounce French words - I'm sorry, but it certainly is funny sometimes (and I'm no better!)


 


HOW-WAS-PARIS!?


----------



## joviscot

posted twice - sorry!!  see below .....


----------



## joviscot

Black_Swarmer said:


> Fresh home from Paris


 
Oooh love Paris. Was there as you know last July and am trying to save up and get a ticket for Bon Jovi in Paris next June!!

Any goodies to show us?!?!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Nat, Paris was great - though I must say that city-wise I do like London better ... but there certainly was some beautiful things to see 






Hope you are having a great time in Delhi - sounds like it so far! 

Joviscot 




A reveal is on the way ...


----------



## joviscot

Black_Swarmer said:


> Nat, Paris was great - though I must say that city-wise I do like London better ... but there certainly was some beautiful things to see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you are having a great time in Delhi - sounds like it so far!
> 
> Joviscot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A reveal is on the way ...


 
Awww the Eiffel Tower ........






And as for your Dior boxes - OM bloody G !!


----------



## An4

thanks for the input girls! 

maybe I didn't describe it well. Trying to explain pronunciation in writing is really hard, but Nat you did a great job. Actually in Laurent I pronounce this first "vowel" as something that is closer to schwa - neutral sound (like the 'a' in about [&#601;&#712;ba&#650;t]) I just didn't know how to write it, but it's def. neither "a" nor "o", but people who are not French just have to simplify it.

to make the long story short, here are the links I relied on and this is exactly how I learned to pronounce it (also Lanvin like that guy in the recording, yay) -

YSL - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kvS1PmNlsI
Loboutin - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5aUKhgCHIDY

plus I checked with a French professor and "in" shouldn't be "a" but between "a and e", like in these links.

thanks again for your help, on to the more fun stuff 

Nat - saffron ice cream???  I never tried that! sounds delicious! so, instead of a burka you might be wearing a sari? 


Black_Swarmer - I like it how you posted everything someone needs to know when visiting Paris  now please OPEN THE BOXES!!!!!!


----------



## eminere

OMG Britney was FREAKIN AWESOME!!!


----------



## joviscot

Glad someone liked Britney - from the press it seems like everyone in Australia hated her!!  Sounds like you had a wonderful time - how close to the stage were you??


----------



## An4

eminere;13144532 said:
			
		

> OMG Britney was FREAKIN AWESOME!!!



well finally!!!! did you jump, dance, scream? 




			
				jovi said:
			
		

> how close to the stage were you??


what she said


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;13144532 said:
			
		

> OMG Britney was FREAKIN AWESOME!!!


 

OMG say MORE!!!


----------



## An4

dear people, need help - my boyfriend is having a bday in 11 days - I need suggestions. 
after I hear yours I'll give you a few of my old ideas. I can't use them but you can 
I don't want it to be expensive, plus if money weren't an option I'd have no problems 
creativity is valued here... all naughty suggestions are welcome but on PM, there are very young people who might be reading this.

I was thinking of making a wish bag with 30 notes - one per day for a month, so he could pull one out every day and I would do what it says, I'd put in some fun stuff (like you get a full control of the remote for an entire hour etc.) but also some serious stuff like a massage, cooking his favorite meal or taking him out to dinner etc. (I'm being very polite here )
what do you think about that one?


----------



## Black_Swarmer

I think it's a great idea, An4! 

Last year I made a 'december calendar' for my DH (a little present every day from Dec. 1 - 24. (the 24. is Christmas Day in DK)), and some of the presents were coupons for all kinds of stuff  - only problem is that I think I've forgotten to collect the coupons even though the deeds are long done  Your idea is better that way since he would choose one for each day!


----------



## An4

Thanks! I think I'll definitely make it then. plus his favorite cake. 
Today I found a great site (they have a local store here also) with all sorts of fun gadgets, so I'll get something there also. 

I know he loves shirts (he's so nice, he just ironed his shirt for tomorrow! I'm a horrible housewife ) but I think it's tricky to buy clothes for people, it's best if they try it first... I don't know... do you buy clothes for others or your SO?


----------



## Black_Swarmer

An4, I'm a horrible housewife in that way too - I hate ironing! I buy shirts that doesn't need ironing for myself for that reason, so if DH wants his shirts ironed he will do it himself 

I do buy clothes for my DH, but I make sure he can return it if he doesn't like it or if it doesn't fit ... and I of course try to match his taste - even if I sometimes would like him to try something a little different  I would never get him anything that I love if I know he would probably dislike it.

Go check his collar size (if you don't already know it) and what type of shirts he has now (slimfit, regular etc.) and go for it!


----------



## eminere

joviscot said:


> Glad someone liked Britney - from the press it seems like everyone in Australia hated her!!  Sounds like you had a wonderful time - how close to the stage were you??


I was seated in a corporate box with our own adjoining private suite - while we weren't particularly close to the stage, we had an unparalleled commanding view of the entire stage and setup.


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> well finally!!!! did you jump, dance, scream?
> 
> 
> what she said





nataliam1976 said:


> OMG say MORE!!!


It was really, really great.  Just such an awesome experience.

It really was a circus - a three-ringed circus!  Britney even brought the Big Apple Circus on the tour, so we were treated to a mini circus performance in addition to the concert.

We all know Britney's not striving to be a dramatic vocalist, but there was absolutely no denying that this was brilliant entertainment.

I want someone to take me againnnnnnnn


----------



## An4

Black_Swarmer said:


> An4, I'm a horrible housewife in that way too - I hate ironing! I buy shirts that doesn't need ironing for myself for that reason, so if DH wants his shirts ironed he will do it himself
> 
> I do buy clothes for my DH, but I make sure he can return it if he doesn't like it or if it doesn't fit ... and I of course try to match his taste - even if I sometimes would like him to try something a little different  I would never get him anything that I love if I know he would probably dislike it.
> 
> Go check his collar size (if you don't already know it) and what type of shirts he has now (slimfit, regular etc.) and go for it!



really??  I'm so glad to hear that! I think partners should be partners in everything, so my boyfriend and I do the work around the house together. we always split it - you do this, I'll do that, and if someone is very busy with other obligations, the other one pitches in. he was so great when I had my final exams and preparing my diploma paper. 

OK, I'll have to check the shirts then, thanks for the advice! I agree, we should respect their wishes, but maybe sometimes give them a nudge in the right direction, ahem


----------



## An4

eminere;13167507 said:
			
		

> It was really, really great.  Just such an awesome experience.
> 
> It really was a circus - a three-ringed circus!  Britney even brought the Big Apple Circus on the tour, so we were treated to a mini circus performance in addition to the concert.
> 
> We all know Britney's not striving to be a dramatic vocalist, but there was absolutely no denying that this was brilliant entertainment.
> 
> I want someone to take me againnnnnnnn



this sound sooooo amazing! I told you - the spectacle is worth it! 
I'm really glad you had fun! the seats sound awesome! 

what did you wear? what bag had the honor of escorting you to the show? 

as for going again - I see it's on the 20th and I always wanted to visit Australia...


----------



## joviscot

Havent been about as much last few days.  Looking for a hotel in Rome for next year (my birthday) and its driving me NUTS!!


----------



## An4

joviscot said:


> Havent been about as much last few days.  Looking for a hotel in Rome for next year (my birthday) and its driving me NUTS!!



try this - http://www.hrs.com/web3/

and then check this for reference - http://www.tripadvisor.com/

just breathe hun


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> this sound sooooo amazing! I told you - the spectacle is worth it!
> I'm really glad you had fun! the seats sound awesome!
> 
> what did you wear? what bag had the honor of escorting you to the show?
> 
> as for going again - I see it's on the 20th and I always wanted to visit Australia...


The Bollywood remix of 'Me Against the Music' was my favourite! 

I took my Lady Dior pouch


----------



## joviscot

An4 said:


> try this - http://www.hrs.com/web3/
> 
> and then check this for reference - http://www.tripadvisor.com/
> 
> just breathe hun


 
Thanks for the website.  been checking LOTS and LOTS of hotels on Tripadvisor, Venere and other "comment" websites - am going NUTS!!

Looking beside the Spanish Steps this time (well the shops are close by!!!)


----------



## madchixrock

joviscot said:


> Thanks for the website. been checking LOTS and LOTS of hotels on Tripadvisor, Venere and other "comment" websites - am going NUTS!!
> 
> Looking beside the Spanish Steps this time (well the shops are close by!!!)


 
Let me know if you want me to check any out, and what you are looking for specifically (price range helps) as there are some verrrry nice places by Spanish Steps but some can have very small, basic rooms. Hotels here are very different in star rating to UK. Don't stay by Termini, but Piazza Navona/Pantheon also nice areas to stay.
I'm in Rome over this weekend doing an "Angels & Demons Tour" with lots of Irish pubs en route, do miss my cider and the lads love Guinness.


----------



## joviscot

Its the Spanish Steps/Trevi Fountain area we (sorry "I" want)!!!  We are there for 2 days (well 1.5 days) and then onto Sorrento!!

I want to stay at the "Inn at the Spanish Steps" but cant find it cheap enough!!  Some of the hotels at the Steps are just out our price range!!


----------



## madchixrock

joviscot said:


> Its the Spanish Steps/Trevi Fountain area we (sorry "I" want)!!! We are there for 2 days (well 1.5 days) and then onto Sorrento!!
> 
> I want to stay at the "Inn at the Spanish Steps" but cant find it cheap enough!! Some of the hotels at the Steps are just out our price range!!


 
Nice, never mind the view of Steps it's across the street from Dior!!  I have no idea what prices are like, site won't let me in but it all depends on time of year.
How about the Hotel Condotti Palace on Via della Croce, 2 blocks up from Via Condotti, outside looks grotty but this is a lively street with what I think is the best wine bar (will have a look over my glass of red this weekend) in Rome and several small boutiques and restaurants. Pretty reasonable price wise.
For location/view you can't beat the Scalinata Di Spagna, who cares what rooms are like it's at the top of the steps..breathtaking view down the steps. Price wise, not cheap but well it's worth it.


----------



## An4

joviscot said:


> Its the Spanish Steps/Trevi Fountain area we (sorry "I" want)!!!  We are there for 2 days (well 1.5 days) and then onto Sorrento!!
> 
> I want to stay at the "Inn at the Spanish Steps" but cant find it cheap enough!!  Some of the hotels at the Steps are just out our price range!!



why is that location so important? sorry if it's personal. I'd rather be a few bus stops away and spend the money on shopping and food.


----------



## An4

eminere;13167942 said:
			
		

> The Bollywood remix of 'Me Against the Music' was my favourite!
> 
> I took my Lady Dior pouch



bollywood? that was one  hell of a circus show! (meant in a positive way)

as for the pouch - I approve


----------



## joviscot

An4 said:


> why is that location so important? sorry if it's personal. I'd rather be a few bus stops away and spend the money on shopping and food.


 
We arrive late on the Monday night so really just dump the luggage, eat and a few drinks then sleep.  Tuesday - my birthday, hubby has been told he is buying my present so best to be near all the shops!!!!!!!  We leave on Wednesday for Sorrento.

I also want to see the Trevi Fountain at night - never seen it at night.


----------



## joviscot

madchixrock said:


> Nice, never mind the view of Steps it's across the street from Dior!!  I have no idea what prices are like, site won't let me in but it all depends on time of year.
> How about the Hotel Condotti Palace on Via della Croce, 2 blocks up from Via Condotti, outside looks grotty but this is a lively street with what I think is the best wine bar (will have a look over my glass of red this weekend) in Rome and several small boutiques and restaurants. Pretty reasonable price wise.
> For location/view you can't beat the Scalinata Di Spagna, who cares what rooms are like it's at the top of the steps..breathtaking view down the steps. Price wise, not cheap but well it's worth it.


 
Hubby away for a few days so have been tasked with finding a hotel in Rome!!  I know his budget so definately wont be going for the Hotel I really want - d*mn!!

Will check out the other ones you mentioned - thank you!!


----------



## An4

joviscot said:


> We arrive late on the Monday night so really just dump the luggage, eat and a few drinks then sleep.  Tuesday - my birthday, hubby has been told he is buying my present so best to be near all the shops!!!!!!!  We leave on Wednesday for Sorrento.
> 
> I also want to see the Trevi Fountain at night - never seen it at night.



oh OK, I get it. well, maybe you should just skip the hotel and be up whole night admiring Rome?  

I hope you find the right hotel.


----------



## joviscot

So do I!!  This is our 3rd trip to Rome and the hotels we stayed in before were in different areas.  Cant be bothered checking hotels just now (same old hotels, I have had enough now!!) 

Hope you are having a good day!!


----------



## An4

I had a nice day. Went to that Dr. Hauschka consult... I hope our *Dior Goddess* is back, alive and kicking, because I need her advice 

so my skin is mixed, t-zone etc. like I thought. but the lady said she suspects the capillaries on my cheeks close to my nose might be a problem in 20 years, so I should protect my skin, especially in that area and in special conditions (hot-cold, dry etc.).
 I suppose it means I might look like a drunk in 20 years? oh yay... 
anyway, she recommended their cleansing almond cream (exfoliates?) then tonic then rose cream. quince cream for extra protection during winter. in the evening they have this policy that the skin should be cleansed and that's it, no creams.

I told her I'm not giving up my L'Oreal Happy Derm foam, because when I go out and wear makeup, that foam is the best mildest and fastest way to remove it all, even from my eyes, and she laughed and said it was fine. I bought a small pack of rose cream, I'll see how my skin likes it.

I heard so many different opinions on Dr. Hauschka, so I have to decide. BTW, everything smells so nice, I can't believe a lot of people think it smells bad. I love it - very natural, lavander, rose etc. - so nice, how can that smell bad?

So, my dear aunty Nat - what do I do? Is it worth it or you think I should try something better than that? Have you heard of AVENE? I read good reviews...
Please recommend me some hydration mist also, I need it ASAP, this cold weather and central heating is not doing me a favor...


----------



## joviscot

Am not a skin expert so will leave your dilema for Nat!!  

Well folks, finally booked our hotel in ROMA BABY!!  We are staying near the Collusium (again!!) but I got a good deal on a 4 star luxery hotel - half price with breakfast thrown in, so couldnt pass it up!!


----------



## madchixrock

joviscot said:


> Am not a skin expert so will leave your dilema for Nat!!
> 
> Well folks, finally booked our hotel in ROMA BABY!! We are staying near the Collusium (again!!) but I got a good deal on a 4 star luxery hotel - half price with breakfast thrown in, so couldnt pass it up!!


 
Lovely area, so much to see every time.
 It's only a 10-15 walk to shops, all uphill mind but at least it's downhill on way back Let me know when to avoid Dior so no enabling done, lol.


----------



## joviscot

madchixrock said:


> Lovely area, so much to see every time.
> It's only a 10-15 walk to shops, all uphill mind but at least it's downhill on way back Let me know when to avoid Dior so no enabling done, lol.


 
July 20th - my birthday!!  So where exactly is the Dior Store??  I know where the YSL store is (on the corner) and the D+G store (down on the right I think) so just need to find the Chanel store and am all set!!


----------



## madchixrock

joviscot said:


> July 20th - my birthday!! So where exactly is the Dior Store?? I know where the YSL store is (on the corner) and the D+G store (down on the right I think) so just need to find the Chanel store and am all set!!


 
As you stand on the Spanish Steps and look directly down Via Condotti the Dior store is the first store on the left hand corner (door is on corner) windows on both Piazza and Via Condotti. 
Again standing on steps look across piazza to extreme right corner, this is the street leading towards Piazza Del Popolo, about 1-200 yds down here on right is Chanel, not very obvious but directly opposite Tiffanys.
Damn, this is making me want to shop tomorrow. I'm actually heading to Habit-art, small boutique down Via Del Croce which does funky clothes, my friend who also lives out here(from Banff!) has just bought a fabulous reversible wool winter coat. I never knew reversible could actually work!! And I may be stalking the store next July 20th, so if a strange woman appears to be following you don't be too scared


----------



## An4

joviscot said:


> July 20th - my birthday!!  So where exactly is the Dior Store??  I know where the YSL store is (on the corner) and the D+G store (down on the right I think) so just need to find the Chanel store and am all set!!



I was born in July also, we should celebrate together  4 star hotel you say?  I'm so glad you finally found a hotel! I'm sorry I can't help much, I've never been to Rome. But I'm sure you'll have a great time and a nice shopping spree!


----------



## madchixrock

Ok ladies & Emi,
I've been holding off on this as long as I can but so excited now I can't contain myself any longer.
I'm off on the 30th for a 6 week trip ( for a birthday that daren't speak it's name). I'm visiting...Rio de Janerio, Buenos Aires, Santiago, Auckland (for birthday), Brisbane (for Xmas), Sydney for New Year of course and finally a spa in Bangkok to chill out before I return to work (if I do).
Now I've got that off my chest my question is where do you recommend for shopping? Both price and availability of shops please. Or is there any fab day trips you can advise on.


----------



## joviscot

Hey Maddy I kept meaning to reply to your pm - sorry ...... BAD TERESA!!  Have a fantastic time on your "Round the World" trip - you lucky b*gger!!  Ha!!  Havent been to any of the places you are going to so cant comment on the shopping or trips so hope someone can help you ...... well our friend from the Dior store in Sydney will !!  Be safe on your travels, keep in touch if you can and we will welcome you with open arms when you get home!!


----------



## joviscot

madchixrock said:


> And I may be stalking the store next July 20th, so if a strange woman appears to be following you don't be too scared


 
I will be pulling my GST closer to me if you come too close!!!!!!!  Ha!!  Be good to meet ya for a drink before we leave??


----------



## joviscot

An4 said:


> I was born in July also, we should celebrate together  4 star hotel you say?  I'm so glad you finally found a hotel! I'm sorry I can't help much, I've never been to Rome. But I'm sure you'll have a great time and a nice shopping spree!


 
Roma is lovely - this is our 3rd trip and cant wait!!  Boy it will be HOT but not as HOT as Sorrento - oh boy!!

When in July is your birthday??  We do need to celebrate together sometime!!


----------



## madchixrock

joviscot said:


> I will be pulling my GST closer to me if you come too close!!!!!!! Ha!! Be good to meet ya for a drink before we leave??


 
I'll be in L'Enoteca Antica on Via Del Croce wearing....hmmm the choice is killing me...can't match you're GST so I will go with Red Lady Dior...or....well will have to make my decision nearer time. It;s the shoes that are the problem, cobbles in Rome are a b***h.And I only know about the GST trick since you told me!! Thanks for good wishes on trip, will try and drop in every now and then. Probably with shopping issues


----------



## joviscot

Its summer - will have my boring old flippies on!!  Would wear my flats but too hot in July so no flats!!


----------



## An4

madchixrock said:


> Ok ladies & Emi,
> I've been holding off on this as long as I can but so excited now I can't contain myself any longer.
> I'm off on the 30th for a 6 week trip ( for a birthday that daren't speak it's name). I'm visiting...Rio de Janerio, Buenos Aires, Santiago, Auckland (for birthday), Brisbane (for Xmas), Sydney for New Year of course and finally a spa in Bangkok to chill out before I return to work (if I do).
> Now I've got that off my chest my question is where do you recommend for shopping? Both price and availability of shops please. Or is there any fab day trips you can advise on.




 I'm speechless!!!!!!! I just... WOW!!! 

congrats! It sounds so amazing! I really envy you, in the best way  Please send us reports regularly in a special thread!


----------



## An4

joviscot said:


> Roma is lovely - this is our 3rd trip and cant wait!!  Boy it will be HOT but not as HOT as Sorrento - oh boy!!
> 
> When in July is your birthday??  We do need to celebrate together sometime!!



On the 7th! yep, we should def celebrate some time! shopping included!


----------



## joviscot

See what we can do in 2011 then!!


----------



## An4

joviscot said:


> See what we can do in 2011 then!!



hopefully I'll have a job and more money then...


----------



## joviscot

An4 said:


> hopefully I'll have a job and more money then...


 
I know that feeling!!  Hopefully we can both have good jobs by then.


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> I had a nice day. Went to that Dr. Hauschka consult... I hope our *Dior Goddess* is back, alive and kicking, because I need her advice
> 
> so my skin is mixed, t-zone etc. like I thought. but the lady said she suspects the capillaries on my cheeks close to my nose might be a problem in 20 years, so I should protect my skin, especially in that area and in special conditions (hot-cold, dry etc.).
> I suppose it means I might look like a drunk in 20 years? oh yay...
> anyway, she recommended their cleansing almond cream (exfoliates?) then tonic then rose cream. quince cream for extra protection during winter. in the evening they have this policy that the skin should be cleansed and that's it, no creams.
> 
> I told her I'm not giving up my L'Oreal Happy Derm foam, because when I go out and wear makeup, that foam is the best mildest and fastest way to remove it all, even from my eyes, and she laughed and said it was fine. I bought a small pack of rose cream, I'll see how my skin likes it.
> 
> I heard so many different opinions on Dr. Hauschka, so I have to decide. BTW, everything smells so nice, I can't believe a lot of people think it smells bad. I love it - very natural, lavander, rose etc. - so nice, how can that smell bad?
> 
> So, my dear aunty Nat - what do I do? Is it worth it or you think I should try something better than that? Have you heard of AVENE? I read good reviews...
> Please recommend me some hydration mist also, I need it ASAP, this cold weather and central heating is not doing me a favor...




Uuugh I am back ! Havent slept all night and had disgusting food on the plane, so hardly ate and was starving all 8 hours flight! Never flying Swiss again, Lufthansa service and plane were so much better .


No designer buys ( except for some perfume sins- Alien and my beloved Emporio Armani She that is a staple for me), but will still post the pics from the trip if you wish


My honest opinion on what the consultant said: its BS. Night is the BEST time to apply creams/treatments because the skin regenerates faster and is more responsive to the active ingredients. I also dont believe in using only 100% natural products on the skin, but rather one or two products that compliment and reinforce other lines that you use ( and if you have a face cream that you love from one brand and a face wash from another and derum from another, by all means, go for it) - some skins just dont respond well and fast enough to 100% natural cosmetics.

If you like Avene, go for their spring water ! Its a lovely treat for the skin and Avene in general has my both thumbs up. (  they also have anti redness line). Make sure you provide your skin enough vitamin A and K as well! Other hydration mists that i like are thalgo and vichy.


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> Uuugh I am back ! Havent slept all night and had disgusting food on the plane, so hardly ate and was starving all 8 hours flight! Never flying Swiss again, Lufthansa service and plane were so much better .
> 
> 
> No designer buys ( except for some perfume sins- Alien and my beloved Emporio Armani She that is a staple for me), but will still post the pics from the trip if you wish
> 
> 
> My honest opinion on what the consultant said: its BS. Night is the BEST time to apply creams/treatments because the skin regenerates faster and is more responsive to the active ingredients. I also dont believe in using only 100% natural products on the skin, but rather one or two products that compliment and reinforce other lines that you use ( and if you have a face cream that you love from one brand and a face wash from another and derum from another, by all means, go for it) - some skins just dont respond well and fast enough to 100% natural cosmetics.
> 
> If you like Avene, go for their spring water ! Its a lovely treat for the skin and Avene in general has my both thumbs up. (  they also have anti redness line). Make sure you provide your skin enough vitamin A and K as well! Other hydration mists that i like are thalgo and vichy.



welcome back!!! 

I like Lufthansa as well. So sorry you starved, but it's better than making yourself sick I guess. It happened to me, so from then on I started bringing some snacks with me - salty sticks and dry cookies, something that doesn't have a strong smell so others around me don't have a problem with it.

Yes, post pics, by all means! 

Thanks for the advice, I really appreciate it! I don't wanna waste money. I also thought it was BS, I guess they just needed some kind of theory that will make them different than others in the market. I'm not saying their products are bad, I don't now. 
So you think I should try AVENE then? I'm def. getting the mist, maybe  some moisturizing creme then? I haven't use them yet.

oh, one more thing - should I start worrying about wrinkles now? Should I get a stronger cream with collagen or something like that or should I just focus on moisture and vitamins for now? I'm 25.


----------



## An4

joviscot said:


> I know that feeling!!  Hopefully we can both have good jobs by then.



you know what, we should definitely come here in two years and see where we stand! it's gonna be fun to see what changed! so remember the date


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> welcome back!!!
> 
> I like Lufthansa as well. So sorry you starved, but it's better than making yourself sick I guess. It happened to me, so from then on I started bringing some snacks with me - salty sticks and dry cookies, something that doesn't have a strong smell so others around me don't have a problem with it.
> 
> Yes, post pics, by all means!
> 
> Thanks for the advice, I really appreciate it! I don't wanna waste money. I also thought it was BS, I guess they just needed some kind of theory that will make them different than others in the market. I'm not saying their products are bad, I don't now.
> So you think I should try AVENE then? I'm def. getting the mist, maybe  some moisturizing creme then? I haven't use them yet.
> 
> oh, one more thing - should I start worrying about wrinkles now? Should I get a stronger cream with collagen or something like that or should I just focus on moisture and vitamins for now? I'm 25.



I got spoiled by Lufthansa and I didnt think of bringing my own snacks...and then in Zurich we only had 50 minutes between planes and I chose grabbing Alien rather than food on the way hahah


25 is a very good age to stop just moistuirizing and start thinking about wrinkle prevention. Lines such as Beaute Initiale Chanel, Shiseido The Skincare, Lancome Primordiale, Guerlain Happylogy and the best ever Kanebo Sensai Silk . From Avene, this is a good moisturizer that will delay first wrinkles as well http://www.aveneusa.com/hydrance-optimale-spf-25-hydrati/ .


----------



## joviscot

An4 said:


> you know what, we should definitely come here in two years and see where we stand! it's gonna be fun to see what changed! so remember the date


 
We will see each year when it gets near July - hey we may even come visit Croatia!!  Ha!!


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> I got spoiled by Lufthansa and I didnt think of bringing my own snacks...and then in Zurich we only had 50 minutes between planes and I chose grabbing Alien rather than food on the way hahah
> 
> 
> 25 is a very good age to stop just moistuirizing and start thinking about wrinkle prevention. Lines such as Beaute Initiale Chanel, Shiseido The Skincare, Lancome Primordiale, Guerlain Happylogy and the best ever Kanebo Sensai Silk . From Avene, this is a good moisturizer that will delay first wrinkles as well http://www.aveneusa.com/hydrance-optimale-spf-25-hydrati/ .



hahaha I don't blame you! I almost missed a flight from London because I forgot about the time at a duty free shop  I did manage to get a few perfumes and a big toblerone though 

I'll start with AVENE then, this cream sounds amazing and the price is great! I hope my skin likes it. Then I'll "climb up"  
Nat, thanks a bunch!


----------



## An4

joviscot said:


> We will see each year when it gets near July - hey we may even come visit Croatia!!  Ha!!



that would be sooo great!  I'd be your guide! wine tasting is a must!


----------



## joviscot

Hallo, hallo <knocking on computer screen> is anyone there <<< echo>>>


----------



## An4

yeah, where is everyone? you all busy? my new laptop killed it's screen! so I'm back on my old one, so weird to go back, the new one has 17" screen. I was in the middle of my work when the screen went black. nothing helped. and my deadline for this what I'm working on is tomorrow!
I have a warranty and all but still - it was NEW! only a month old... I'm really PO!
so I gotta go work, but you ladies and gents better activate your keyboards, this sticky could be easily removed you know...


----------



## joviscot

Dont wanna lose the sticky cos of inactivity (big word spelt wrongly probably!!) - that totally sux about your laptop - what make was it??  Hope you get it sorted soon but that doesnt help you just now.

Hope you get your work done in time - good luck.  *HUGS*


----------



## nataliam1976

Both busy and sick ! and have guests coming over for the weekend, when all I want to do is curl up under the duvet and feel better ...aaargh!


----------



## joviscot

Aww Nats, hope you get well soon *gentle hugs*


----------



## An4

thanks, jovi! *hugs* to you too 
laptop is HP, I had two of their laptops prior to this one and I was really happy with them. I don't know why this one is misbehaving... They said that it will take at least 2 weeks to repair it, I'm really PO... I managed to finish my work and send it on time from my old laptop, before it went blue screen on me... 

so sorry to hear your sick Nat  I hope you feel better soon. maybe you're working to hard? 

tomorros is BF's bday, I have a perfect gift, can't wait! we also have guests, but I'm glad we do, we love those people!


----------



## joviscot

Happy birthday to Ans boyfriend.  Hope you guys have a nice day.

Nothing much happening here - we are boring!!

Forgot to say (old age!!) - glad you got your work done in time.


----------



## leikili

Hi Ladies,
I hope I am in the right post. 
I just saw this Dior bikini on this webpage: http://www.kicksultimate.com/cheap-Women-Dior-Bikini-discount-on-sale15904.html
I assume this is a fake but my question is: do you know if this item (i mean not this one in particular, but the design) had been really produced by Dior, and if so do you remember which season/year? 

Thanks!!


----------



## An4

joviscot said:


> Happy birthday to Ans boyfriend.  Hope you guys have a nice day.
> 
> Nothing much happening here - we are boring!!
> 
> Forgot to say (old age!!) - glad you got your work done in time.



well, boring can be good - it means nothing bad or stressful is happening 

boyfriend says thanks for the nice wishes.  I've been pampering him the whole morning, so he's "using" it, like "can you get this for me? and that? etc." we're laughing all the time  I did make that "wishing bag", gave it to him, among other presents, so for today he pulled out a note that says "foot massage", he loves the idea and can't wait to see what's gonna be next. 

have a good one, dear people!


----------



## An4

leikili said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I hope I am in the right post.
> I just saw this Dior bikini on this webpage: http://www.kicksultimate.com/cheap-Women-Dior-Bikini-discount-on-sale15904.html
> I assume this is a fake but my question is: do you know if this item (i mean not this one in particular, but the design) had been really produced by Dior, and if so do you remember which season/year?
> 
> Thanks!!



hi, try at the Authenticate this Dior thread. but I doubt this is legit.


----------



## joviscot

An - too much information!!!!!!  Ha!!  Hope you both have a good day!!


----------



## An4

what?? why? I see nothing wrong with a foot massage 
come over and have some cake, it's really good!


----------



## joviscot

Maybe its just the massages in Scotland then!!  ha!!  I know, tmi !!

Cake?!  I will be right over!!  Leave it outside the door so i dont interupt the foot massage!!


----------



## eminere

I'm back everyone!  Had a short business trip to Melbourne to open the first ever Dior store there 

Reveals to follow soon...


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Welcome back Emi  looking forward to seeing the goodies you've brought home! Is there perhaps a little tassel for your drawstring?


----------



## eminere

Black_Swarmer said:


> Welcome back Emi  looking forward to seeing the goodies you've brought home! Is there perhaps a little tassel for your drawstring?


Nope - something (or should I say some thing_s_) much better...


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Oh, sounds great Emi - don't be such a tease, let's see!


----------



## An4

hi emi, welcome back! c'mon, spill the beans!

jovi, was the cake good? you like the chocolate?


----------



## joviscot

Welcome back Emi.  We missed you!!

An - still waiting for the cake ....... <<sigh>> !!


----------



## Elsie87

Welcome back, *emi*! 

Show us the goodies!!!


----------



## eminere

Gonna go take photos now!


----------



## eminere

First, my new Veronique Branquinho belt that I bought in Melbourne as a memento:


----------



## eminere

Now just what on earth could these little boxes be...?


----------



## pegasuscom

Welcome back *Eminere*!  Wow, a store opening!  Very impressive for the Curriculum Vitae!


----------



## joviscot

The supermarket I have a job in opens its doors today.  Start at 10:45 (part-time hours) - not looking forward to it!!  AT ALL!!

Nice belt Emi - cant wait to see whats in the Dior boxes!!


----------



## eminere

joviscot said:


> Nice belt Emi - cant wait to see whats in the Dior boxes!!


Check out my reveal thread


----------



## An4

joviscot said:


> The supermarket I have a job in opens its doors today.  Start at 10:45 (part-time hours) - not looking forward to it!!  AT ALL!!
> 
> Nice belt Emi - cant wait to see whats in the Dior boxes!!



is there anything good about it? 
my laptop is still in repair, so my friend lent me his, he's so nice!

I thought you guys would write pages and pages by today, but nothing, so quiet here! 

*Nat*, I bought Avene Hydrance Optimale Legere, when I came home I realized it doesn't have a UV protection ush: but I'll keep it and get the UV one also. I didn't even see it, maybe they didn't have it at that pharmacy... Oh and I bought the Avene thermal mist, I LOVE it, so refreshing, I just keep spraying it all over myself  thanks again for the advice!

now I have to go see what's in emi's boxes...


----------



## joviscot

I worked two shifts yesterday so was too tired!!  Why am I up so early on a day off??  one word - KITTENS.  They are mega hyper this morning ....... <<yawn>>


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> is there anything good about it?
> my laptop is still in repair, so my friend lent me his, he's so nice!
> 
> I thought you guys would write pages and pages by today, but nothing, so quiet here!
> 
> *Nat*, I bought Avene Hydrance Optimale Legere, when I came home I realized it doesn't have a UV protection ush: but I'll keep it and get the UV one also. I didn't even see it, maybe they didn't have it at that pharmacy... Oh and I bought the Avene thermal mist, I LOVE it, so refreshing, I just keep spraying it all over myself  thanks again for the advice!
> 
> now I have to go see what's in emi's boxes...


 

Youre welcome anytime , hun!


Jovi, aaaaw, maybe you had to get up earlier but you get to spend more time with the KITTENS this way! just the word kittens makes me melt


----------



## joviscot

Am so tired, they are sleeping but I cant be bothered going back to sleep now!!  Have got a busy schedule coming up over the next few days with extra starts and double shifts so might not be about much.  BUT I have 3 days off next week so will be back!!


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> Youre welcome anytime , hun!
> 
> 
> Jovi, aaaaw, maybe you had to get up earlier but you get to spend more time with the KITTENS this way! just the word kittens makes me melt




exactly, kittens, sooooo cute! can't wait to adopt!

*
jovi*, hang in there! think of the bags, and Italy, and...


----------



## joviscot

Well hubby has to buy me something nice in Roma for my birthday!!  Anyone know if there are designer stores in Capri?!

Now have a tickly throat - d*mmit - stupid cold!!  Just what I need with a heavy schedule coming up - wish it was Monday next week already!!


----------



## An4

just try it, maybe it works out, any money is better than no money.

I was wondering, do you people read books? 

I love reading before I go to sleep, it calms me down. But it has to be a book, if I'm in front of a laptop I'm edgy.
At the moment I'm reading Baricco, Ocean Sea, it's amazing.


----------



## joviscot

I used to read autobiographies and books by Daniella Steel, but now just read magazines.  Have tons of books I have never read!!

I relax by having a bath in my rolltop!!  My luxury!!


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> just try it, maybe it works out, any money is better than no money.
> 
> I was wondering, do you people read books?
> 
> I love reading before I go to sleep, it calms me down. But it has to be a book, if I'm in front of a laptop I'm edgy.
> At the moment I'm reading Baricco, Ocean Sea, it's amazing.




i read constantly! And I wont be able to fall asleep if I dont read. Give me a book and I will be off in 5 minutes, turn the light off without reading and I will be rolling around for hours, no matter how tired I am


----------



## Black_Swarmer

I read all the time too, almost every night before I go to sleep - only problem is that I mostly read thrillers/crime novels and sometimes I find that an hour or two passed without me noticing it  Besides the thrillers/crime novels I read some chick-lit, books are definitely another of my obsessions!
And my favourite thing is taking a hot bath and read at the same time - bless bath tubs!


----------



## joviscot

Black_Swarmer said:


> And my favourite thing is taking a hot bath and read at the same time - bless bath tubs!


 
I read magazines in the bath - cant take books in there cos the amount of times I have dropped my magazines in the bath!!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Oh, you just need a new accessory - a tub 'shelf' (don't know what it is called in English ...) - I have one made of hard wood you can 'hang' across the tub and place your things in  I bring a lot of stuff when I take my loooong baths - it takes a lot of water to fill a tub so when I do, I make sure to enjoy it as much as possible!


----------



## joviscot

I wanted one of these but as we have a white roll top bath, hubby says it would take away from the beauty of the bath!!  So I have to hold my magazines!!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

But he doesn't have to use it  and it does come off so it doesn't have to just sit there when you're not using it ...


----------



## joviscot

I will try again after Christmas + the New Year to get one - let you know what happens!!

Anyway, am signing off for the evening - got a cold and my bones are cold.  Need to be somewhere VERY warm just now!!


----------



## An4

I'm so glad you read! I like all sorts of stuff, too. I learned to approach the book (or a movie for that matter) and agree to the rules of the genre, that way I can really enjoy it, that's why respect every genre  - willing suspension of disbelief (google it, my brother loved it when I showed it to him ). 

*Nat*, what are you reading now?

*Black_Swarmer* I know exactly what you mean, if the book is interesting it's really hard to put it down! I once read one book from midnight (I figured it will be an easy read before falling a sleep) and ended up finishing the book in 7 a.m.  I was in college then so I just skipped classes the other day. but it was worth it.

I can't take baths... don't like them, I just get very dizzy, plus I can't be still for long and I have to prepare everything etc., too much work for me. I do love pools, jacuzzi, welness etc., don't mind those at all 

*jovi *I hope you get well soon *hugs*


----------



## nataliam1976

Black_Swarmer said:


> I read all the time too, almost every night before I go to sleep - only problem is that I mostly read thrillers/crime novels and sometimes I find that an hour or two passed without me noticing it  Besides the thrillers/crime novels I read some chick-lit, books are definitely another of my obsessions!
> *And my favourite thing is taking a hot bath and read at the same time - bless bath tubs*!


 

Youre my kind of girl!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

nataliam1976 said:


> Youre my kind of girl!


 
Were there ever any doubt  And btw hot bath and reading is on my schedule for tonight - need some relaxing!


----------



## nataliam1976

Black_Swarmer said:


> Were there ever any doubt  And btw hot bath and reading is on my schedule for tonight - need some relaxing!




hehe no, sometimes I just need to say it again and again!


----------



## An4

get a room you two!


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> get a room you two!



hey wanna join for a threesome, you are my kind of girl, too!


----------



## An4

hmmm... tempting! ok, if it's not gonna be like that gossip girl one


----------



## joviscot

<< covering ears as they are being corrupted with the above talk>> !!!!!!!!


----------



## nataliam1976

joviscot said:


> << covering ears as they are being corrupted with the above talk>> !!!!!!!!




aaaw, lighten up darlin, wanna join?


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> hmmm... tempting! ok, if it's not gonna be like that gossip girl one




oh no, that one was disgusting ! This one would be fun and involve a lot of Dior !


----------



## joviscot

nataliam1976 said:


> aaaw, lighten up darlin, wanna join?


 
Not unless you want me to breathe my germs all over you guys?!  (stinking cold).


----------



## joviscot

Hey An - from next May we get direct flights to your country!!  The place thats expensive!!


----------



## nataliam1976

joviscot said:


> Not unless you want me to breathe my germs all over you guys?!  (stinking cold).




ok, lets wait with the craziness then, get better first!


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> oh no, that one was disgusting ! This one would be fun and involve a lot of Dior !



yay let's do it as soon as jovi gets better.

*jovi*, that's great! don't worry, from that expensive place you can get anywhere really fast, we have amazing roads


----------



## joviscot

Wont be next year cos we have everything planned already - maybe the year after (if the flights are still on).

<<cough>> <<splutter>> am getting better thanks guys.


----------



## An4

joviscot said:


> Wont be next year cos we have everything planned already - maybe the year after (if the flights are still on).
> 
> <<cough>> <<splutter>> am getting better thanks guys.



I'll be too old then  ah well. I'll have to go up north then


----------



## joviscot

I am already old never mind being old in a few years .........


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Ah, all done with the bath - started a new book and made it all the way to chapter 19 (ok, chapters are quite short ...). I'm afraid that I wouldn't have made a good tub-mate being all concentrated on my reading 

Well, off to bed any minute now - Christmas party tomorrow so I'd better try to get some sleep so that I can be all rested for some all night dancing 

Joviscot - hope you feel better tomorrow!


----------



## joviscot

My voice is sounding quite "gruff" today - so much for sleep, kittens are in a hyper mood and running about all over the house so that didnt work.

Camilla have a great time tonight at your Christmas party.  Hope your feet last the evening!!


----------



## joviscot

Hubby took a bag I had sold on Ebay into work to pack and send (he works in Special Delivery) - he has just phoned to say he spilt coffee on it and there is now a lovely stain on the fabric .......... ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH - so have told him to email the lass to apologise but cant send the bag now.  MEN.


----------



## pegasuscom

Let me see, trying to catch up on "As the Dior Turns".  We have illnesses, a BF birthday, more skin care tips, threesomes, bad food on airplane flights, no pics from Auntie Nat's trip yet <slacker>, and an Eminere return from opening a Melbourne Dior. So, did I omit anything?  Oh, and Jovi may or may not murder her husband soon over the coffee spill heard round the world.


----------



## eminere

eminere's also returned from Brisbane recently


----------



## An4

pegasuscom said:


> Let me see, trying to catch up on "As the Dior Turns".  We have illnesses, a BF birthday, more skin care tips, threesomes, bad food on airplane flights, no pics from Auntie Nat's trip yet <slacker>, and an Eminere return from opening a Melbourne Dior. So, did I omit anything?  Oh, and Jovi may or may not murder her husband soon over the coffee spill heard round the world.




 :lolots:
my friend is looking at me wondering should she call the paramedics or not... pegasus, you're one crazy wonderful woman...


*jovi*, so sorry to hear about the bag! hope it can be fixed.

*Camilla*, I finished Ocean Sea, I love it!!! what was your book? I'll be reading Doctorow's City of God next, let you know about it. I love Doctorow so much! This is his 4th novel I bought.

*emi*, how come? you just travel and travel you lucky lucky... 

well, I'm hanging out with one of my dearest friends today, she also used to be my roommate, we're gonna go to a mall and the movies, we feel 14 today...


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> *emi*, how come? you just travel and travel you lucky lucky...


Another work function.  It was great! 

No further travel scheduled for the immediate future though...


----------



## Lovedior

pegasuscom said:


> Let me see, trying to catch up on "As the Dior Turns".  We have illnesses, a BF birthday, more skin care tips, threesomes, bad food on airplane flights, no pics from Auntie Nat's trip yet <slacker>, and an Eminere return from opening a Melbourne Dior. So, did I omit anything?  Oh, and Jovi may or may not murder her husband soon over the coffee spill heard round the world.



thank you for the amazing sum up i was quite lost too....shame on me lol


----------



## nataliam1976

shucks ! I knew I forgot something! Will upload them today, pwomise!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

An4; I haven't read any Doctorow - may have to look into that  I just started a Patricia Cornwell and it is great so far - love my late night murders


----------



## joviscot

Was told today by my manager that I have messy hair .....!!  (they mean curly) so I have to "tidy it up" in future ......!!!!!!!


----------



## An4

joviscot said:


> Was told today by my manager that I have messy hair .....!!  (they mean curly) so I have to "tidy it up" in future ......!!!!!!!



  can you pull it back? is it naturally curly? 
I hope you're ok, that you didn't take it personally. it's about the marketing, people who work for a company represent it, so they have to look neat and tidy.
I know that one TV network has a very strict policy about their anchors' hair, they dictate the maximum length precisely, the style etc. so, it's not uncommon, but it's a bit weird if it's just an ordinary store. if you could see the ladies that work in the grocery stores here... their hair is always messy, greasy etc. but I don't judge them, because with their paychecks they can't afford to see the hairdresser regularly, plus I'm sure a lot of them are struggling and have tons of stuff to do at home. 

anyway, what will you do?

I just bought a pair of black patent Chloe' Prince Buckle flats...  I got tired waiting for Louboutin, they didn't even bother to reply to my emails, so I took my money elsewhere. I checked the available Dior flats here, but I just didn't like them enough. I'll take pics when I get my camera back.


----------



## Elsie87

^Would love to see the pics!


----------



## Drummer

Hi girls! I am so excited because I am going to buy my first Dior bag for Christmas. I have LV, Blaneciaga, Loewe, Fendi and Burberry bags, but I haven´t got any Dior bag. I wanna buy one ¡Gaucho! 
I wanna the medium or big Gaucho, but I dont know if choose the chocolat o black colour. What do your recommend me?
At first I was going to buy a second hand gaucho bag from a friend, but I have to pay for it 1200$ and the bag has been used for 2 years, so it is well preserved, but with a lot of signs of use. Now, I have decided to buy it from Ebay, I see that a lot of you have bought bags on Ebay, so you have convinced me. Some years ago I bought a lot of things on Ebay, but I have never bought there anything more expensive than 150$.
I have seen one Ebay seller that sells one new black medium Gaucho bag. I have posted his announcement in the "authenticate Dior bags sticky" and it looks authentic, but what do you think about a seller that have sold 4 similar bags in the last 4 months?


----------



## nataliam1976

Drummer said:


> Hi girls! I am so excited because I am going to buy my first Dior bag for Christmas. I have LV, Blaneciaga, Loewe, Fendi and Burberry bags, but I haven´t got any Dior bag. I wanna buy one ¡Gaucho!
> I wanna the medium or big Gaucho, but I dont know if choose the chocolat o black colour. What do your recommend me?
> At first I was going to buy a second hand gaucho bag from a friend, but I have to pay for it 1200$ and the bag has been used for 2 years, so it is well preserved, but with a lot of signs of use. Now, I have decided to buy it from Ebay, I see that a lot of you have bought bags on Ebay, so you have convinced me. Some years ago I bought a lot of things on Ebay, but I have never bought there anything more expensive than 150$.
> I have seen one Ebay seller that sells one new black medium Gaucho bag. I have posted his announcement in the "authenticate Dior bags sticky" and it looks authentic, *but what do you think about a seller that have sold 4 similar bags in the last 4 months?*



When you say similar, do you mean identical - colours/pictures wise? or just gauchos but different? which auction is that?

Oh and 1200$ is waaay too much for a gaucho used for 2 years ! where are you located, maybe you can just grab one from the outlet?


----------



## Drummer

I live in Spain. I have talked with Dior Europe and there are no more Gauchos here. In Spain there are not Dior outlets... I am desperate!!!
This is the auction:
http://cgi.ebay.es/1750-NEW-CD-CHRI...WH_Handbags?hash=item335428c3be#ht_5679wt_734

You can see in the right side: 4 vendidos, what means 4 just sold.

It is suspicius... but the bag looks original and he has 4120 rewards.


----------



## nataliam1976

Drummer said:


> I live in Spain. I have talked with Dior Europe and there are no more Gauchos here. In Spain there are not Dior outlets... I am desperate!!!
> This is the auction:
> http://cgi.ebay.es/1750-NEW-CD-CHRI...WH_Handbags?hash=item335428c3be#ht_5679wt_734
> 
> You can see in the right side: 4 vendidos, what means 4 just sold.
> 
> It is suspicius... but the bag looks original and he has 4120 rewards.



OK, first of all if you are in Spain, dont buy from the States - wont you have custom duties to pay on top of everything else? you can spot authentic gauchos on Italian, French, German, UK ebay no probs. 

Also, what irks me is that the seller has used exactly the same pictures of the same bag on all auctions - its not a good sign. Yes, they could be authentic , it looks like the seller has some kind of source for Gucci, Swarovsky and Dior merchandise, but its impossible to authenticate if the pics are reused which means that what you get in the parcel wont be the bag from pics.

And here is a link from Gucci forum where the authenticators say the seller was accused of selling fakes before

http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/authenticate-this-gucci-470475-334.html#post12491176

Contact Dior outlet in Bicester, UK too.


----------



## Drummer

I have just been talking with Bicester Dior outlet.
They have told me that they have one Dior Gaucho bag with the reference WAC44523 and that I can see it in their web. Do you know what bag is this? I have been surfing Dior web but I cannot find it there.


----------



## nataliam1976

Drummer said:


> I have just been talking with Bicester Dior outlet.
> They have told me that they have one Dior Gaucho bag with the reference WAC44523 and that I can see it in their web. Do you know what bag is this? I have been surfing Dior web but I cannot find it there.




thats silly cant they tell you what colour/shape it is?


----------



## An4

hey Drummer, hope you get the perfect gaucho! It's my favorite bag now, I have a double one in blue. Like Nat said - try and find one in Europe, I got mine from the north of Europe, just be patient. plus the seller you're talking about is suspicious, selling more bags with same pics, that's never good, also check toolhaus.org.
as for the color - it depends on your style, do you have a black bag already, what kind of colors you usually wear, is your style more casual or elegant etc. for instance, I wear a lot of black - my boots and coat are black, so I wanted something to "break" it a bit, I have a pashmina scarf the same blue color as my gaucho and it looks great with all the black


----------



## An4

Elsie87 said:


> ^Would love to see the pics!



I'll get them, I left my camera at my friend's, hope she's not too nosy... 
but speaking of photos, *aunty Nat's* should be somewhere here by now, am I right?


----------



## Drummer

An4 said:


> hey Drummer, hope you get the perfect gaucho! It's my favorite bag now, I have a double one in blue. Like Nat said - try and find one in Europe, I got mine from the north of Europe, just be patient. plus the seller you're talking about is suspicious, selling more bags with same pics, that's never good, also check toolhaus.org.
> as for the color - it depends on your style, do you have a black bag already, what kind of colors you usually wear, is your style more casual or elegant etc. for instance, I wear a lot of black - my boots and coat are black, so I wanted something to "break" it a bit, I have a pashmina scarf the same blue color as my gaucho and it looks great with all the black



I always use to wear dark colours (especially black). I have 3 brown bags (Loewe Heritage crossbody bag and LV Speedy and Neverfull) and 2 black bags (Fendi and Blaneicga City). Most of them are elegant style and maybe brown Gaucho is more casual (as Balenciaga City bag), so it could be a break for having something different (maybe black Gaucho looks less casual than the brown one).


----------



## An4

yep, I agree. black is the (non)color that's serious, elegant... gaucho in itself has a different and unusual design, that's why I think you can't go wrong when it comes to it's color. so in this case, maybe you should go with the brown one because I have a feeling you're more attracted to it, and I think it's def. more casual, I can see it with the whole boho chic kinda look... plus, I think it's a softer color than black so you can wear it in combos where a black bag would be "too heavy".


----------



## Drummer

Yeah An4, I agree with you! Now, I "only" have to find it. Thank you!
I will tell you what bag I have found.


----------



## An4

no problem, good luck sweety! can't wait to see the pics once you get it


----------



## Black_Swarmer

*Drummer*, just be a patient - it will shop up when you least expect it  Meanwhile, have fun looking for it!


----------



## pegasuscom

*Jovi *- Your new job is discriminating against curly haired people???


----------



## joviscot

Nah curly is fine as long as its pinned back and not too near the face!!!!


----------



## Drummer

Hi girls! Finally I am going to buy 2 Gauchos (yes, I am crazy). I am going to buy the classic one in brown chocolate, but I have a doubt about the second Gaucho. I dont know if buy the classic bag in black or bugundy, or buy the saddle one... Is the saddle bag useful?

And I need your help. I dont understand this sentence: "We have the one in picture on the left in black and burgundy and we do have the same one as in seconde photo".

What does it mean? Do they have the bag on the left pic in black and in burgundy, and they have the bag on the right pic in the same colours?
Or do they want to mean that they have the bag on he right pic in the same colour as in the picture?

Thank you and please forgive my poor English.


----------



## pegasuscom

Drummer - could you give us a link?  I am confused by their statement as well!


----------



## Drummer

Sorry, I have been so busy this week. Finally I have ordered dark brown and black classic Gaucho bags (they only had the double saddle bag in burgundy colour). I am so excited and so impatient.


----------



## joviscot

Look forward to seeing photoes of your new bags Drummer!!


----------



## An4

congrats Drummer, I know you'll love them 

*jovi*, how's work? 

I finally found the time to take pics of my new flats (yay!), I'll post at the non-Dior thread.


----------



## joviscot

Work is busy.  Start new shifts and job on Tuesday - not sure what I am doing but its to learn more about the store!!  Turned down 2 extra shifts today to have a day off - money wasnt as important as my health to be honest!!


----------



## An4

joviscot said:


> Work is busy.  Start new shifts and job on Tuesday - not sure what I am doing but its to learn more about the store!!  Turned down 2 extra shifts today to have a day off - money wasnt as important as my health to be honest!!



oh I agree - health comes first, no money in the world can help you if you get very sick! stay strong hun and keep us posted!


----------



## An4

I did it, I passed my driving test!!!  in snow and bad weather! look out now ladies, I might be driving in your neighborhood. I think only *emi *is safe since he's on a different continent


----------



## Black_Swarmer

An4 said:


> I did it, I passed my driving test!!!  in snow and bad weather! look out now ladies, I might be driving in your neighborhood. I think only *emi *is safe since he's on a different continent


 
Congratulations 
I was in my mid-20'es when I got my drivers license - didn't want to get it until we actually could afford a car - it was so liberating being able to get in the car and go where ever I wanted to and not being dependent on others to drive me. I love to drive


----------



## joviscot

An4 said:


> I did it, I passed my driving test!!!  in snow and bad weather! look out now ladies, I might be driving in your neighborhood. I think only *emi *is safe since he's on a different continent



Well done you!!  CONGRATULATIONS!!  Happy for you!!


----------



## An4

thanks girls! 

Camilla, I'm 25 and I went to college in our capital and I just didn't have the need to drive, public transportation was cheap, faster and a better solution. well, I still don't have a car, I need a job first.  I also enjoy driving, feels sooo good.


----------



## Lovedior

AN4 congratulation for your driver licence !


----------



## An4

thanks Lovedior! 
what have you been up to? 

It's very quiet here in our thread, is everyone preparing for holidays or what?


----------



## pegasuscom

It is Christmas Time in Hell for a lot of us, I am guessing.  So I want a full report.  How is everyone's love life going?  Any spouses buried in the backyard, torrid affairs, or are the single members dating someone different every night?  Those questions should get the chat thread going again!  Someone was playing this stupid South Park Christmas song and now I can't get it out of my head...

http://www.mp3-codes.com/play/217013/South_Park_-_Christmas_Time_In_Hell

*Ana* - Congrats on your status as a new driver!   I find it so interesting that people in other countries can actually rely on public transportation.  The US sooooooo needs to work on ours.


----------



## An4

thanks *peg*! you're right, we need some juice in here, with vodka in it  
or at least some gin tonic! speaking of which... ahem... I was so nervous when I was taking my test (I flunked the first time in the first minute of it), I didn't sleep the night before, I had the biggest knot in my stomach, so I took a sip of gin that's been in my fridge since my birthday in July to calm my nerves (I'm not a big drinker)! funny thing was - it was 9 A.M.! 
it helped, but I think it was only psychologically. just to be clear - I think alcohol and driving should strictly be kept apart. 

and I agree about the U.S. - I couldn't believe that there wasn't a bus to every place, I was in PA for a few days, and there was no way to get to our friend's but by car. I guess that's because you can drive since you're 16 and the gas wasn't expensive (btw, it's still cheaper than here).
in bigger cities the connections were fine, but I don't live there so I assume you mean there are problems when you have to get to work? it's very crowded, I'll give you that.


----------



## nataliam1976

An, congrats on your driving licence, girl , wooohooo! ( click on the attachment for full special effects )


----------



## nataliam1976

I know I havent been on much so I need to confess - got a new job, better job grade and better money -still within the same company. Dubai is put ont he shelf for now, I will see how it goes with the new position. 

For now I am overworked and overstressed, monitoring the office in India, doing my regular stuff and taking over duties from the new position. SO is driving me crazy with his inability to man up, think logically and take matters in his own hands - there might be some buried bodies soon if he doesnt pull through! Car broke down, payroll screwed up my insurance refund, house is a mess and I am really counting hours until I have two weeks off starting next week - feel like putting marks on the wall as prisoners do. On top of that I dont really like living in Denmark ( not offense to our lovely Cam) and I am only here for my SO - kkkif this is not working out I have no motivation. Everything altogether is driving me mad and depressed at the same time.

2010 better kick ass cos I have had enough of 2009 BS !



Uumph, rant over.


----------



## joviscot

pegasuscom said:


> How is everyone's love life going?
> 
> Any spouses buried in the backyard, torrid affairs, or are the single members dating someone different every night?  Those questions should get the chat thread going again!



Depends if hubby is home or not as to whether my love life is going well or not!!  Havent buried him in the back-garden - Y-E-T but give me time ......!!

Been busy with work but when not working, I chill out totally in my jammies and booties and dont do anything!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> I know I havent been on much so I need to confess - got a new job, better job grade and better money -still within the same company. Dubai is put ont he shelf for now, I will see how it goes with the new position.
> 
> For now I am overworked and overstressed, monitoring the office in India, doing my regular stuff and taking over duties from the new position. SO is driving me crazy with his inability to man up, think logically and take matters in his own hands - there might be some buried bodies soon if he doesnt pull through! Car broke down, payroll screwed up my insurance refund, house is a mess and I am really counting hours until I have two weeks off starting next week - feel like putting marks on the wall as prisoners do. On top of that I dont really like living in Denmark ( not offense to our lovely Cam) and I am only here for my SO - kkkif this is not working out I have no motivation. Everything altogether is driving me mad and depressed at the same time.
> 
> 2010 better kick ass cos I have had enough of 2009 BS !
> 
> 
> 
> Uumph, rant over.



oooh *Nat*  hang in there, I know you're a fighter and you'll get through :boxing:
put you foot down, it's now or never for you SO to start taking you two seriously! you need and deserve someone who can keep up. life shouldn't just be happening around a person. hope you work it out.

congratulations on a new job 

and thanks for the lovely congrats card, I love it!


----------



## joviscot

nataliam1976 said:


> I know I havent been on much so I need to confess - got a new job, better job grade and better money -still within the same company



Congrats on the new job, more money etc.  Hope everything works out for you next year and you finally get what you are looking for.  *HUGS*


----------



## joviscot

I dont drive (health reasons) and remember in Los Angeles, it took us 3 buses to get to where we wanted to go (and 3 buses back!!) - you really need to drive there.  Useless without a car as the "underground" system doesnt go through the whole city.


----------



## An4

joviscot said:


> Depends if hubby is home or not as to whether my love life is going well or not!!  Havent buried him in the back-garden - Y-E-T but give me time ......!!
> 
> Been busy with work but when not working, I chill out totally in my jammies and booties and dont do anything!!!!!!!!!!



men. 


and then 

what happened with the bag?


----------



## joviscot

An4 said:


> men.
> 
> and then
> 
> what happened with the bag?



Sounds about right!!  The bag I was selling on *bay??  Sent it and never heard back since so guess everything is hokey-dokeys!!


----------



## An4

joviscot said:


> Sounds about right!!  The bag I was selling on *bay??  Sent it and never heard back since so guess everything is hokey-dokeys!!



yep, that one. glad everything went well. poor clumsy hubby...


----------



## joviscot

Our Christmas cards finally arrived today so just need to write them now!!  Watching a programme about Christina Onassis and making dinner.


----------



## An4

it's nice to hear people still send cards! I never got a christmas card by mail, people always call, send sms or mails. I miss primary school, we used to make cards for everything and everyone! 

movies and popcorn for tonight (at home), a nice winter evening with bf.


----------



## Black_Swarmer

nataliam1976 said:


> I know I havent been on much so I need to confess - got a new job, better job grade and better money -still within the same company. Dubai is put ont he shelf for now, I will see how it goes with the new position.
> 
> For now I am overworked and overstressed, monitoring the office in India, doing my regular stuff and taking over duties from the new position. SO is driving me crazy with his inability to man up, think logically and take matters in his own hands - there might be some buried bodies soon if he doesnt pull through! Car broke down, payroll screwed up my insurance refund, house is a mess and I am really counting hours until I have two weeks off starting next week - feel like putting marks on the wall as prisoners do. On top of that I dont really like living in Denmark ( not offense to our lovely Cam) and I am only here for my SO - kkkif this is not working out I have no motivation. Everything altogether is driving me mad and depressed at the same time.
> 
> 2010 better kick ass cos I have had enough of 2009 BS !
> 
> 
> 
> Uumph, rant over.


 
 Sounds like you need one! I suppose you have GF's to talk to - but if you ever need an ear, just tell me  And no offence taken, if I could choose freely on where I wanted to live, I would pick some place with more sun ... 2010 definitely should be better for you and everyone else!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

pegasuscom said:


> It is Christmas Time in Hell for a lot of us, I am guessing. So I want a full report. How is everyone's love life going? Any spouses buried in the backyard, torrid affairs, or are the single members dating someone different every night? Those questions should get the chat thread going again! .


 
Ah well, no spouse in the back yard - but a really obnoxious, impatient, depressed etc. out-of-a-job one in the house!

Me ... working like mad - work is crazy the next couple of months or 5, lots and lots of annual reports and GA's are waiting ahead!

But first up is Christmas, time for a little relaxing with family and friends


----------



## nataliam1976

Thank you for the nice words, my girlies, hugs to all


Cam, I am always free for some nice coffee and sportskage in La Glace and comparing purses lol Let me know if you want to have a breather from moaning hubby one day and we can have a girlie afternoon and maybe even pop over to Holly Gollightly


----------



## joviscot

Nat your offer to Cam sounds lovely - pity I live in another country!!  Its always nice to get a break from a moaning hubby!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pegasuscom

*Auntie Nat!*  I am worried about you!  If you get depressed, who will help me manage the slaves?  I think the SO is in need of some corrective behaviour therapy -- with a studded flogger and instructions on the Nat is Goddess new world order!  PLEASE don't get down -- you deserve the best and think of your new life married to the CEO of some company and playing a lady who lunches for a little break from your career!  Congrats on the new job!  Wish you lived in the US, we would go out for some retail therapy, followed by some drinking therapy, followed by us getting in trouble therapy!  All done in good taste and with great style of course!


----------



## nataliam1976

joviscot said:


> Nat your offer to Cam sounds lovely - pity I live in another country!! Its always nice to get a break from a moaning hubby!!!!!!!!!


 

And Im gonna torture you even further muahaha ! This is my favourite there:

"The Sports Cake consists of crushed nougat, whipped cream, macaroon bottom and caramelized choux pastry."

Why it is called sports cake, I will never understand! Unless they mean you need to do a lot of sports after you eat it


----------



## joviscot

Not into macaroon but the rest of the cake sounds wonderful!!  I would eat what I could and leave the macaroon for you!!


----------



## nataliam1976

pegasuscom said:


> *Auntie Nat!* I am worried about you! If you get depressed, who will help me manage the slaves? I think the SO is in need of some corrective behaviour therapy -- with a studded flogger and instructions on the Nat is Goddess new world order! PLEASE don't get down -- you deserve the best and think of your new life married to the CEO of some company and playing a lady who lunches for a little break from your career! Congrats on the new job! Wish you lived in the US, we would go out for some retail therapy, followed by some drinking therapy, followed by us getting in trouble therapy! All done in good taste and with great style of course!


 

Sweetie pie, I can always fly in for the therapy ( especially the trouble part lol ) - oh no I cant I need visa! 

Im not depressed as such, not that kind of person, I am more seriously pi$$ed off at many things and many people - you are right, time to get the whip out!


----------



## joviscot

nataliam1976 said:


> I am more seriously pi$$ed off at many things



Oh I know that feeling alright!!  Whats the answer?!  No idea but not having to work 5 days out of 7 might help for a start but I need the money!!  <sigh>


----------



## nataliam1976

joviscot said:


> Oh I know that feeling alright!! Whats the answer?! No idea but not having to work 5 days out of 7 might help for a start but I need the money!! <sigh>


 

well I take matters in my own hands and change them  next year will be year of changes, both in my relationship and at work. Im not wasting time on sucky things in my life.


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> well I take matters in my own hands and change them  next year will be year of changes, both in my relationship and at work. Im not wasting time on sucky things in my life.



exactly!  


I'd like to participate in the whole therapy thing - shopping, cakes, drinking and getting into trouble (is that the part where the policeman asks us whether we're aware of the trouble we're in and starts taking his clothes off?)


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> exactly!
> 
> 
> I'd like to participate in the whole therapy thing - shopping, cakes, drinking and getting into trouble (is that the part where the policeman asks us whether we're aware of the trouble we're in and starts taking his clothes off?)


 

I really think we need to get this trip to Amsterdam going! A perfect place for all of those activities hehe


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> I really think we need to get this trip to Amsterdam going! A perfect place for all of those activities hehe



yeah, why not? it's not impossible, we should just plan it and put some money on the side for it. and in a few months...


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> yeah, why not? it's not impossible, we should just plan it and put some money on the side for it. and in a few months...


 


we definitely need a warmer weather for that...and we need to know when Wild Child is available to come over!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

nataliam1976 said:


> Cam, I am always free for some nice coffee and sportskage in La Glace and comparing purses lol Let me know if you want to have a breather from moaning hubby one day and we can have a girlie afternoon and maybe even pop over to Holly Gollightly


 
Yes please! and soon ... No 'I'll be wearing a red rose blah' - this will be 'I'll be wearing a Dior xxx' 

I completely understand why hubby is depressed with being out of a job - believe me, I don't think it's fun either ... mortgage etc. can't wait for him to get a new one, but he is getting quite moody and that bugs me. Just had another 'crisis' as he was writing our Christmas cards (yes - the paper ones that goes in the snail-mail!) and was about to write the one for his mother. He told me that he was going to write that we were looking forward to seeing more of each other next year - and I told him that that wasn't necessarily true ...  Loooong story, so let's just say that his mother isn't very fond of me and my feelings for her are mutual. He can go visit all he wants, but do I have to be there every time - I don't think so ...

On the upside - I just sold my Mulberry Bayswater so I am now one step closer to evil patent Gaucho


----------



## joviscot

Black_Swarmer said:


> let's just say that his mother isn't very fond of me and my feelings for her are mutual.



Oh I know that feeling too!!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

You too - sorry to hear that ... but I guess it's not a new thing for MIL's to dislike DIL's 

However *this* woman is particularly strange in her behaviour! From the very beginning she has been completely prejudiced towards me because of my tattoos and the fact that I have been married before - she was sure I was some kind of 'rocker girl', hmmm ... She has taken loooong talks with DH telling him that he should dump me - and when she didn't get her way she tried the ultimative chick trick - crying her eyes out! Come on, a grown woman doing that to her adult son - get over yourself! She was certain I was going to ruin his life as I did 'force' him to buy half of the house I owned with my ex husband - it was on the market for quite a while but didn't sell. When we got the house we decided to get married to get out of doing a lot of paper work and she kind of gave up a little ...

Lately she's been telling DH that I do seem OK but she need to get to know me better - but she never invites us over for a coffee or anything, and I really don't feel the need to take the next steps since I think she isn't completely truthful ... I think she just realized that there is nothing to do about it and figures that she might as well try to get the best out of it, she will never learn to like or accept me, and I don't really care 

Oh - nearly forgot about another funny one ... DH told her that we were planning on having a child at some point, she asked if that was really a good idea considering his receding hairline and my thin hair (which I do have) - WTF? I had no ideas there were hair criterias that needed to be met when you plan for a child - lord knows the world certainly does not need *another* person with thin hair! Psycho, huh?


----------



## nataliam1976

Black_Swarmer said:


> Yes please! and soon ... No 'I'll be wearing a red rose blah' - this will be 'I'll be wearing a Dior xxx'
> 
> I completely understand why hubby is depressed with being out of a job - believe me, I don't think it's fun either ... mortgage etc. can't wait for him to get a new one, but he is getting quite moody and that bugs me. Just had another 'crisis' as he was writing our Christmas cards (yes - the paper ones that goes in the snail-mail!) and was about to write the one for his mother. He told me that he was going to write that we were looking forward to seeing more of each other next year - and I told him that that wasn't necessarily true ...  Loooong story, so let's just say that his mother isn't very fond of me and my feelings for her are mutual. He can go visit all he wants, but do I have to be there every time - I don't think so ...
> 
> On the upside - I just sold my Mulberry Bayswater so I am now one step closer to evil patent Gaucho





Yay lets do it ! Im going away for two weeks for xmas and new years, but when I am back lets spoil ourselves a bit! 

No, in your case hubby being crabby is totally understandable, my xmas wish to you is so that he finds a job and you catch a break


----------



## nataliam1976

Black_Swarmer said:


> You too - sorry to hear that ... but I guess it's not a new thing for MIL's to dislike DIL's
> 
> However *this* woman is particularly strange in her behaviour! From the very beginning she has been completely prejudiced towards me because of my tattoos and the fact that I have been married before - she was sure I was some kind of 'rocker girl', hmmm ... She has taken loooong talks with DH telling him that he should dump me - and when she didn't get her way she tried the ultimative chick trick - crying her eyes out! Come on, a grown woman doing that to her adult son - get over yourself! She was certain I was going to ruin his life as I did 'force' him to buy half of the house I owned with my ex husband - it was on the market for quite a while but didn't sell. When we got the house we decided to get married to get out of doing a lot of paper work and she kind of gave up a little ...
> 
> Lately she's been telling DH that I do seem OK but she need to get to know me better - but she never invites us over for a coffee or anything, and I really don't feel the need to take the next steps since I think she isn't completely truthful ... I think she just realized that there is nothing to do about it and figures that she might as well try to get the best out of it, she will never learn to like or accept me, and I don't really care
> 
> Oh - nearly forgot about another funny one ... DH told her that we were planning on having a child at some point, she asked if that was really a good idea considering his receding hairline and my thin hair (which I do have) - WTF? I had no ideas there were hair criterias that needed to be met when you plan for a child - lord knows the world certainly does not need *another* person with thin hair! Psycho, huh?




She is one weird cookie, this one! I have a few horror stories about my MIL too, I wish I could just never see her in my life again.


----------



## joviscot

My MIL said at the start that "I was too independent" - I am not needy like the other DIL who is truly pathetic at times!!  

*HUGS* to all - think we all need them!!


----------



## An4

*hugs* to all you girls! I don't have a MIL, because she died when my boyfriend was 17, but from what I hear she was a strong, amazing woman, so I'm actually kinda sorry I haven't met her. she wasn't too clingy with her kids. I think that's the problem with most parents - they just don't realize that the umbilical cord was cut. every child is growing into a person and parents should respect his/her choices. yes, help, give advice but let them live their lives. at least that's how I was raised. 
well, anyway, I can relate with your problems, because although my boyfriend's mom is not alive, he has two sisters who are a lot older and they are kinda mother like figures in his life. so at first I thought - great, I didn't get one but two MILs 
it took them 3 years to accept me, to start taking me seriously. they were never cold or rude, but I could feel that they were distant, I wasn't "in", kwim?
the thing with most women is - they can't connect unless they have shared some difficult experience. these two have opened up to me in the past few months and I listened, I was there, I helped - I they told me that now they realize why their brother appreciates me so much. we're good now. so - some people just need time, some are just weird cookies. hang in there girls, look forward to our little get-together and all the nice things next year will bring (bags included )


----------



## joviscot

My MIL/FIL still havent accepted me.  The other SIL is the Queen in their eyes who can do no wrong.  I didnt tell them when I got promotion at the last job, I didnt tell them why I am being referred to hospital - they have no idea.  They show they dont care about me, so as far as I am concerned they dont need to know.


----------



## Black_Swarmer

nataliam1976 said:


> Yay lets do it ! Im going away for two weeks for xmas and new years, but when I am back lets spoil ourselves a bit!
> 
> No, in your case hubby being crabby is totally understandable, my xmas wish to you is so that he finds a job and you catch a break


 
Can't wait - will look forward to a little treat in January 

I'm hoping for DH to get a job soon too, he will, it just takes time - and we all know these days aren't exactly the easiest times to take on a new carrier ... so many people are out of jobs now - I hope they all get a second chance soon!

And yes, MIL is a weirdo ... but what the heck, I don't have to live with her, so who cares! We're getting together during Christmas and then probably for DH's birthday in January, but not at our house since that is an hour away by train (she doesn't have a car) and all of our cats are 'wild' (ie wants to cuddle and jump on your lab! - except for Mary who'll jump on your shoulder, guess that can be kind of scary if you're not used to cats ).


----------



## Black_Swarmer

joviscot said:


> My MIL/FIL still havent accepted me. The other SIL is the Queen in their eyes who can do no wrong. I didnt tell them when I got promotion at the last job, I didnt tell them why I am being referred to hospital - they have no idea. They show they dont care about me, so as far as I am concerned they dont need to know.


 
Sorry to hear that - my MIL is unfortunately a little too interested in what we do, but I think it's because she can then use it against me later  Let her, have nothing to hide!


----------



## An4

Black_Swarmer said:


> and all of our cats are 'wild' (ie wants to cuddle and jump on your lab! - except for Mary who'll jump on your shoulder, guess that can be kind of scary if you're not used to cats ).



I love your cats  I can't wait to get a kitteh...


----------



## Black_Swarmer

An4 said:


> I love your cats  I can't wait to get a kitteh...


 
Thank you  Just uploaded a few for you in the Dior Mascot thread!


----------



## An4

what are your christmas wishes? and I don't mean those obvious non-material ones (anyone else hearing madonna's song right now?)

I just realized the things I really really want are not happening (apartment, car, birkin... modest, I know...) so I figured I should be more creative, and I crated - a corset! I want a corset. I have a cheap but nice looking one used for obvious stuff () but this time I want something more wearable.

so what would you really really like and what would you like when you adapt to the situation?


----------



## eminere

Is $490 still a little dear for a pair of Dolce&Gabbana black leather shoes?  They were $909 before...


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Hey Emi - doing a lot of Christmas shopping lately, or just working your fanny off, haven't seen you for a while 

490 from 900 is a major discount - I say go!


----------



## eminere

Black_Swarmer said:


> Hey Emi - doing a lot of Christmas shopping lately, or just working your fanny off, haven't seen you for a while
> 
> 490 from 900 is a major discount - I say go!


Mainly working the fanny 

I know it's quite a big discount, but I can't help but feel a little jipped that women here can get much better bargains on their designer shoes - sometimes from as little as $250 for a leading luxury brand.

We men still have to pay a lot! Sigh...


----------



## An4

eminere;13514313 said:
			
		

> Mainly working the fanny
> 
> I know it's quite a big discount, but I can't help but feel a little jipped that women here can get much better bargains on their designer shoes - sometimes from as little as $250 for a leading luxury brand.
> 
> We men still have to pay a lot! Sigh...




*emi*, I know how you feel. I'm size US 11 (41) and those shoes are always first to go, so I just have to grab them when I run into the ones I like. If you really really like the D&G shoes just go for them, it's almost 50% down, not bad


----------



## joviscot

Emi, If the fit and you like them , then go for it - good discount.  Any chance there are many pairs and may go down in price again??


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;13514064 said:
			
		

> Is $490 still a little dear for a pair of Dolce&Gabbana black leather shoes?  They were $909 before...



gogogogo get them !


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> what are your christmas wishes? and I don't mean those obvious non-material ones (anyone else hearing madonna's song right now?)
> 
> I just realized the things I really really want are not happening (apartment, car, birkin... modest, I know...) so I figured I should be more creative, and I crated - a corset! I want a corset. I have a cheap but nice looking one used for obvious stuff () but this time I want something more wearable.
> 
> so what would you really really like and what would you like when you adapt to the situation?




Im in such a similar situation  No birkin and no house under the tree this year, so I am getting kindle and tickets to see Michael Buble in May


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> Im in such a similar situation  No birkin and no house under the tree this year, so I am getting kindle and tickets to see Michael Buble in May



I had to google both of those LOL I love it how I learn new stuff here! 
no one around me has kindle, I haven't seen it yet, so now I'm curious. you'll let me know how you like it, k?
and michael... molto carino...


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Christmas wishes  well, my mother sent me a generous amount of money to get Chrismas presents for DH and myself (she lives in a very small town and since she is sick she doesn't go anywhere too far - makes it quite difficult for her to get anything nice ...). So I had to figure out what to get myself and DH (from mom and me) for Christmas - DH was easy, he's getting a Dior Homme Sport, a Hilfiger knit sweater and 2 cd's with Norah Jones and Melody Gardot. Me, not so easy - found a perfect present: the new MJ 'Lola' and today I wanted to go and get it and DH just looked at me and said: I don't think that is such a great idea ...  I got the drift but then I'm back to square 1 *sigh* I have found a little something for me, the new Michael Buble - love his voice! And since I had so little success coming up with ideas DH and I are going shopping tomorrow!


----------



## An4

mj lola - perfume or bag? 
mom is very thoughtful


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Perfume  Christmas presents definitely doesn't include bags (and I had no idea there was a Lola bag ...). Perfume is very expensive here, that particular one is app. USD 130!


----------



## nataliam1976

Black_Swarmer said:


> Perfume  Christmas presents definitely doesn't include bags (and I had no idea there was a Lola bag ...). Perfume is very expensive here, that particular one is app. USD 130!




Im flying to Ireland tomorrow, if you want anything from duty free just let me know


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Thanks for the offer, Nat - so kind of you! 

I think I'm covered for now, I usually do all my perfume shopping online, but they just don't have Lola yet ... they probably will if I should ever need to restock!


----------



## An4

I love Lola, loved it at first smell! I'm nuts about perfumes but I have to be careful, because I don't like to over do it, and I don't want them to turn. I try to limit myself to 3 perfumes that I use at one point (not all at once ) and I buy a new one only after I spend one. so Lola's gotta wait a bit...


----------



## joviscot

Wasnt about this weekend much cos I was V-E-R-y sick.  Vomiting a lot, couldnt sit or stand up, only lie down.  Thankfully seem to be better now.  Scary moments.

I wanted hubby to pay for a flight to Paris and buy me a ticket to see Bon Jovi next June, but unfortunately I have to pay myself if I want to go!!  I also wanted my usual Baby Blue Kelly bag but that aint gonna happen either.

Majority of the airports in the UK are either closed or on delays due to the snow, not sure about Ireland but hope you manage to get across ok Nat.


----------



## An4

oh jovi, so sorry to hear that, this year just isn't your year...  I hope 2010 brings some nice news, goodies and no sickness!


----------



## joviscot

Am up for the nice news, no sickness and goodies!!  Thank you!!


----------



## nataliam1976

hello gals, got to Dublin ok, beautiful weather here, no snow and lots of sun! Hugs and kisses for everyone


----------



## GG714

nataliam1976 said:


> hello gals, got to Dublin ok, beautiful weather here, no snow and lots of sun! Hugs and kisses for everyone



glad to hear. Please take pictures


----------



## joviscot

Maybe the snow found it too hard to travel over the water to Ireland!!  Glad you got there ok and enjoy yourself.  Oh you HAVE to go to Browns if you can!!  NICE store!!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

nataliam1976 said:


> hello gals, got to Dublin ok, beautiful weather here, no snow and lots of sun! Hugs and kisses for everyone


 
Good to hear - have a great time in Dublin with your family and friends!


----------



## An4

we miss you Nat, but you have fun for all of us there! and yes, photos photos, you still owe us some from the previous trip, right?

btw my skin says hello, it's very grateful to you! it will enjoy some Dior now


----------



## nataliam1976

Thank you, huns! I know i still owe you pictures from India, I promise I will post them soon! there will be no pics from here, cos Im just having friends and family time, no sightseeing ( since I used to live here and know everywhere )

Merry Xmas to all of you!


----------



## An4

my dear ladies and gent, 
I wish you all merry Christmas, lots of fun, happiness, health, peace and love for Christmas and next year. and lots and lots of goodies that make life so much nicer...
 and  to all!


----------



## joviscot

Same to you Ani and everyone else here - dont eat and drink too much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

And the same wishes from me too  - can't promise I won't eat too much though, that's part of the tradition 

 all around!


----------



## joviscot

Couldnt decide this morning (after the morning grocery shop) whether to have a proper breakfast or a couple of slices of a lemon meranque (sp?!) pie so had the proper breakfast then 2 slices of pie for dessert!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elsie87

Merry Christmas, my Dior lovelies!!!! 

 I hope Santa brought lots of yummie goodies for you all...


----------



## nataliam1976

I hope you are having lovely time unpacking gifts and eating delicious food, hunnies ! Jovi I started the day today with two slices of lemon cheesecake, gotta love xmas !


----------



## joviscot

Nat - nothing wrong with lemon cheesecake for breakfast!!  

I got soooooo much chocolate from hubby I have my very own chocolate mountain!!!!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Ha - definititely nothing wrong with either lemon merengue or lemon cheesecake for breakfast, except I didn't have either so had to make do with regular bread


----------



## joviscot

Bread??  Boring!!  JOKE!!  I had scrambled eggs and toast followed by 2 bars of chocolate and a wee bag of sweets!!!


----------



## Drummer

Hi everybody!

I would like you to meet my two new babies. These two classic Gauchos have been my Chritsmas present.


----------



## Elsie87

^Wow, nice Christmas present! 

Congrats!!!


----------



## joviscot

Nice presents - enjoy using them.


----------



## nataliam1976

Drummer, you got yourself real beauties there!


----------



## Necromancer

Nice Xmas pezzies, *Drummer*. Congratulations.


----------



## Lovedior

congratulation drummer those are real beauty


----------



## Drummer

Thank you so much!

I am so excited  They have been very wanted bags. And now they are with me at last!

Yesterday I weared the brown one and today the black. They are at this precise moment my favourite bags.


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Congrats *Drummer* - your Gauchos look beautiful!


----------



## An4

congrats to *Drummer*! and a happy hello to all my dear people here, I'm still in chocolate&twinkle lights heaven...


----------



## joviscot

Nice bags - congrats. Still in chocolate heaven myself too - not that I am complaining as I love chocolate!!


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> congrats to *Drummer*! and a happy hello to all my dear people here, I'm still in chocolate&twinkle lights heaven...



Im right there with you! 

Just back from Dublin and off to mama´s house tomorrow for more treats and I just booked tickets for Michael Buble´s concert in Berlin in May as part of her xmas pressie gotta love hols!


----------



## joviscot

Hubbys Christmas present from me was a trip to Berlin next November - cos I booked the hotel a year in advance, we are staying in a Junior Suite - it was only £7 a day (staying 4 days) more than a basic room!!

Checked the cost yesterday and the rooms had doubled in price!!


----------



## nataliam1976

jovi, you got yourself a fantastic deal hun!


----------



## joviscot

Cant wait to stay in a Junior Suite!!  Soooo very posh!!  The bathroom is marble - so beautiful!!  Very, very excited already!!


----------



## nataliam1976

joviscot said:


> Cant wait to stay in a Junior Suite!!  Soooo very posh!!  The bathroom is marble - so beautiful!!  Very, very excited already!!





ohh please post the link to the hotel!


----------



## joviscot

Here are photoes of the bathroom taken by others who have stayed there .......

















Heres the bed in a Junior Suite .....






And heres the link for the hotel ........

http://www.sofitel.com/gb/hotel-5342-sofitel-berlin-gendarmenmarkt/index.shtml


----------



## Black_Swarmer

*Jovi* - nice hotel! Looks like you are going to have a great time there, even if the hotel room is not the place where you spend most time


----------



## An4

I LOVE nice hotels, I'd live in one if I could. *jovi*, I'm sure you'll have a great time  hotel looks very nice!


----------



## Elsie87

Oooh what a nice hotel!


----------



## joviscot

HAPPY NEW YEAR my friends!!  Hope you had a great NYE!!  I made hubby watch George Michael Live in London on tv so he wasnt very happy!!  I had a good NYE - he didnt!!  Ha!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Happy New Year!

*Jovi*, sounds like you celebrated NYE like we did - at home, with some good food and some tv. We saw a Pink concert though since there was no GM concert on our channels - maybe DH would have enjoyed that more? I would have gladly switched with him, love GM


----------



## joviscot

Hubby not really a "music" fan so wouldnt have enjoyed Pink more!!  It was too cold to go out and it had snowed yet again so we stayed in for a change!!  As did most of the street from what we could see!!

I have booked our hotel for next NYE in Edinburgh, Scotland.  A best friend of mine from America is coming over again and the two of us have done the "Edinburgh NYE" before, but hubby hasnt.


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Edinburgh NYE sounds like fun - and hopefully DH will enjoy that more! 

Luckily my DH loves music (he's a former dancer of both ballroom and latin so he actually is somewhat a music freak!) and we both enjoy going to concerts - I've seen GM twice, would go again in a heartbeat if possible! I hope he'll make at least a couple more 'last tours'


----------



## joviscot

I saw GM about 6 times - Dublin, Manchester, London (2 shows), Roma and Chicago!!  He is playing Australia soon so fingers crossed he decides to tour again!!


----------



## An4

hello my dears! I had such a nice celebration! BF and I traveled to my hometown and spent the NYE with my folks. (if someone told me 5 years ago I was gonna do that...) dad and I had a "concert" of our own - he has karaoke with full equipment - mics, mixing/amp board, big speakers etc  we had wine, champagne, good food... we had fun. 
I do something different every year, I never had a same NYE twice or at the same place, so this was also something new.

I wish you all a lot of happiness and success in the new year (you got the rest of the good wishes for christmas )


----------



## joviscot

So much for hubby not liking music!!  We are currently watching the Royal Philharmonic Concert from Vienna!!  This music he likes!!


----------



## KeiraIsabelle

I hope I'm in the right thread....I am watching a Dior Carnage Tote on Ebay. It's listed by fashionphile. Does anyone know if they sell fakes, or is this a trusted Dior seller?
Thanks for ANY and ALL help!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Fashionphile is a trusted seller, however you can post a link to the auction in the authentification thread if you want the experts here to check it out for you


----------



## KeiraIsabelle

Black_Swarmer said:


> Fashionphile is a trusted seller, however you can post a link to the auction in the authentification thread if you want the experts here to check it out for you


Thanks....I will do that!


----------



## eminere

Guys! I need everyone's opinion on this, please!

I'm really tempted to get this knot ring from Gucci:






It's aged sterling silver and is on sale at the boutique at less than half the original retail price for about $200.

It has two sides and can be worn either with the knot facing up as pictured, or the other rectangular side which has the Gucci logo engraved on it.

Waddyall reckon: yay or nay? ush:


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;13678071 said:
			
		

> Guys! I need everyone's opinion on this, please!
> 
> I'm really tempted to get this knot ring from Gucci:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's aged sterling silver and is on sale at the boutique at less than half the original retail price for about $200.
> 
> It has two sides and can be worn either with the knot facing up as pictured, or the other rectangular side which has the Gucci logo engraved on it.
> 
> Waddyall reckon: yay or nay? ush:




definitely YES ! I would wear it with the knot side up myself !


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> definitely YES ! I would wear it with the knot side up myself !


Too quick! Just messaged you 

I like that it's chunky and antiqued - sort of like the Gaucho style, you know?

But I need to make sure that if I'm buying it it's cos I really love it, and not just cos it's on sale and I wanna score a bargain for bargain's sake ush:


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;13678121 said:
			
		

> Too quick! Just messaged you
> 
> I like that it's chunky and antiqued - sort of like the Gaucho style, you know?
> 
> But I need to make sure that if I'm buying it it's cos I really love it, and not just cos it's on sale and I wanna score a bargain for bargain's sake ush:




I dont know how to describe it, but it manages to be manly, yet still pretty, KWIM? its not uber macho, and not every guy could pull it off ( you certainly could! ) let us know what you decide, hun!


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> I dont know how to describe it, but it manages to be manly, yet still pretty, KWIM? its not uber macho, and not every guy could pull it off ( you certainly could! ) let us know what you decide, hun!


Yeh I tried it on and it's a perfect fit on my third finger, which is where I normally wear my rings.  It's quite a fashionable statement piece I think, and what can I say - the flesh is willing but the mind is weak!  Might not hold out for much longer...


----------



## nataliam1976

No pressure, but get it, get it, get it...


----------



## joviscot

Me likey Eminere


----------



## Black_Swarmer

I like that one, Emi!


----------



## eminere

Cool - three yeses so far on here!


----------



## joviscot

So you going for them Emi??  Better not hesitate too long incase it sells out .........!!


----------



## An4

eminere;13678071 said:
			
		

> Guys! I need everyone's opinion on this, please!
> 
> I'm really tempted to get this knot ring from Gucci:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's aged sterling silver and is on sale at the boutique at less than half the original retail price for about $200.
> 
> It has two sides and can be worn either with the knot facing up as pictured, or the other rectangular side which has the Gucci logo engraved on it.
> 
> Waddyall reckon: yay or nay? ush:



heeeellooooooo!  I vote a definite YES! love it!


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> heeeellooooooo!  I vote a definite YES! love it!


LOL! I like the highlighted parts too 

Jovi - am very tempted indeed!


----------



## Elsie87

*Emi* I love that ring! Seems like a great deal too!


----------



## joviscot

Emi are you buying the ring???  Have we tempted you enough?!


----------



## eminere

Went back today to the boutique with my colleague to try on the ring again... Hmmm... For some reason it didn't look as impressive on my hand as I thought... Not really in _love_ with it, so am going to wait it out some more.

Thank you to everyone though who chimed in - sorry that there's no reveal for now!


----------



## miyale30

Hi everyone!  I'm wondering what you think of the new lock bags.


----------



## eminere

miyale30 said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm wondering what you think of the new lock bags.


_LOVE_ the ones without the perforation and frills


----------



## nataliam1976

miyale30 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm wondering what you think of the new lock bags.


 

not a fan at all.


----------



## joviscot

No Dior store near me in Scotland but will check the website later and get back to you.


----------



## eminere

Guess who's home sick and feeling awful... 

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

... and guess who's decided to pass the time and make himself feel better by buying new Dolce&Gabbana shoes online...?


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Hope you get better soon, Emi  - and I bet it did work just a little bit getting a new pair of shoes


----------



## pegasuscom

Hi Everyone!  Have been at the other house for awhile and am now back and snowed in!  *Eminere*, I am sorry you are feeling poorly but shoe shopping always helps me to feel much better!  I was not in love with the Gucci ring so I am glad you passed.  Hi *Black Swarmer*, hope you had wonderful holidays!  *Auntie Nat*, hope things at home are going to your liking and all is well with the stressful job!  *Jovi*, how goes the new job and hope you had wonderful holidays as well!


----------



## eminere

I'm glad also that the money that might've gone into the ring is now "invested" in a practical new pair of kicks - and in one of my favourite brands too! 

Being sick sucks majorly guys... I feel like lying in bed all day :cry:


----------



## joviscot

Get well swoon Emi and cant wait to see your new shoes!!

Am off to work soon - as soon as I can shovel the cereal down my mouth!!! - hate working the weekends.  So speak later - hope everyone else is doing goood.


----------



## eminere

joviscot said:


> Get well swoon Emi and cant wait to see your new shoes!!
> 
> Am off to work soon - as soon as I can shovel the cereal down my mouth!!! - hate working the weekends.  So speak later - hope everyone else is doing goood.


Have a fab day at work hun!


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere&#8482;;13749438 said:
			
		

> Guess who's home sick and feeling awful...
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> ... and guess who's decided to pass the time and make himself feel better by buying new Dolce&Gabbana shoes online...?






aaaw me and SO are both home sick , too! maybe I should go for some online shopping too  heehheee You just go, lie in bed, relax and look after yourself, hunni...int he meantime how about a small pics of D&G shoes for us?


----------



## eminere

Galliano's Fall 2009 haute couture show was a reenactment of how Mr Dior dressed his cabine of mannequins for shows:







This fascination with all things lace and lingerie carried over to the Spring 2010 ready-to-wear show, which played a similar game of peekaboo:






Accessories soon followed in its sexy footsteps:






And now the look is complete with the new Spring 2010 makeup collection:






Presenting the Dior Lace Poudrier Dentelle Illuminating Lace-Effect Powder For Face:









Just gorgeous!


----------



## An4

hi *emi*, are you feeling better? did the shopping help? I like how you featured the poudrier 
Dior really amazed me with their cosmetics! also, I had no idea I could pull a line with a brush that looks like it was made by a liquid eyeliner  
I'm discovering new possibilities... 

*nat*, how about you and SO? I've noticed it's a new wave of sickness and colds, everyone around me is sick. good thing the flu craze is over.

*jovi*, how's work? feeling better about it?


I finally got my new laptop back  oh dear technology, how you make me happy... do you guys remember windows 98? well, I had to finish my work and my friend lent me his ancient laptop (64 mb ram) - talking 'bout a techno shock... the thing didn't know what a usb stick is. but now my baby's back, phew.


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> aaaw me and SO are both home sick , too! maybe I should go for some online shopping too  heehheee You just go, lie in bed, relax and look after yourself, hunni...int he meantime how about a small pics of D&G shoes for us?


I hate feeling all lazy and unproductive and wasting my weekend away... 

I bought these in black:


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> hi *emi*, are you feeling better? did the shopping help? I like how you featured the poudrier
> Dior really amazed me with their cosmetics! also, I had no idea I could pull a line with a brush that looks like it was made by a liquid eyeliner
> I'm discovering new possibilities...


Still a bit out of sorts, and I think I have a mild cough now grrr

I'm looking forward to getting a faster computer for work!


----------



## Elsie87

eminere;13750724 said:
			
		

> Galliano's Fall 2009 haute couture show was a reenactment of how Mr Dior dressed his cabine of mannequins for shows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now the look is complete with the new Spring 2010 makeup collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just gorgeous!


 
I love that 'lingerie-esque' look! Simply beautiful! 

Oooh, I need that lipstick in my life; gorgeous daytime colour!


----------



## Lovedior

i love that first dress from the new collection it looks absolutly stunning . i love that lace powder too. is it avaible in store yet ? the color looks so pretty .


----------



## eminere

Lovedior said:


> i love that first dress from the new collection it looks absolutly stunning . i love that lace powder too. is it avaible in store yet ? the color looks so pretty .


It's available at Sephora now.


----------



## joviscot

pegasuscom said:


> *Jovi*, how goes the new job



Job is fine but looking for full-time now.  Need the money, am used to buying things (dont mean shoes, clothes or bags), just everyday "things" when I need them but now I have to put off buying things or go into my overdraft.

Wish me luck people!!


----------



## joviscot

nataliam1976 said:


> aaaw me and SO are both home sick , too!



Hope you guys get well soon - maybe some online purchases might make you feel better!!!!


----------



## joviscot

eminere;13750724 said:
			
		

> Presenting the Dior Lace Poudrier Dentelle Illuminating Lace-Effect Powder For Face:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just gorgeous!



The powder is just beautiful - love it!!


----------



## joviscot

eminere;13758729 said:
			
		

> I hate feeling all lazy and unproductive and wasting my weekend away...
> 
> I bought these in black:



Nice shoes - you arent wasting the weekend away, you are resting which you obviously needed to do!!  Hope you get much better soon.  Take care.


----------



## eminere

joviscot said:


> Nice shoes - you arent wasting the weekend away, you are resting which you obviously needed to do!!  Hope you get much better soon.  Take care.


Thanks bub! Good luck with your job hunting


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;13758729 said:
			
		

> I hate feeling all lazy and unproductive and wasting my weekend away...
> 
> I bought these in black:




black is the way to go ! I dont know whay I dont appreciate brown shoes at all... and especially worn the way many men in Denmark do...with grey/black suits and pink/blue shirts. I feel like coming over to them and saying : this does NOT go together !


----------



## nataliam1976

joviscot said:


> Job is fine but looking for full-time now.  Need the money, am used to buying things (dont mean shoes, clothes or bags), just everyday "things" when I need them but now I have to put off buying things or go into my overdraft.
> 
> Wish me luck people!!





Lots of good luck hunny, keep trying, somethings gotta give !


----------



## nataliam1976

joviscot said:


> Hope you guys get well soon - maybe some online purchases might make you feel better!!!!




I was thinking about it and I even went online to look for some nice heels but nothing stroke my fancy. So I ended up ordering those booties to protect me from the weather as they go along with my new winter jacket and north face hat and scarf set







Cant be bothered thinking about fashion when its minus 5 and piles of snow outside lol


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;13750724 said:
			
		

> Galliano's Fall 2009 haute couture show was a reenactment of how Mr Dior dressed his cabine of mannequins for shows:
> 
> 
> 
> This fascination with all things lace and lingerie carried over to the Spring 2010 ready-to-wear show, which played a similar game of peekaboo:
> 
> 
> 
> Accessories soon followed in its sexy footsteps:
> 
> 
> 
> And now the look is complete with the new Spring 2010 makeup collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Presenting the Dior Lace Poudrier Dentelle Illuminating Lace-Effect Powder For Face:
> 
> 
> 
> Just gorgeous!




I wont get the powder as I only use mineral make up, but Im definitely getting this nail polish ! will go great with my grey balenciaga stilettos


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> black is the way to go ! I dont know whay I dont appreciate brown shoes at all... and especially worn the way many men in Denmark do...with grey/black suits and pink/blue shirts. I feel like coming over to them and saying : this does NOT go together !


Hehehe I wear dark brown shoes (never, ever, _ever_ tan or beige!) only when my suit's grey


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> I wont get the powder as I only use mineral make up, but Im definitely getting this nail polish ! will go great with my grey balenciaga stilettos


It's a very chic grey, isn't it?


----------



## eminere

Gorgeous colours!






Some pretty lipstick for Elsie:






And these pretty glosses for me:






Nat these shadows would go great with your polish and shoes as well:


----------



## joviscot

nataliam1976 said:


> I was thinking about it and I even went online to look for some nice heels but nothing stroke my fancy. So I ended up ordering those booties to protect me from the weather as they go along with my new winter jacket and north face hat and scarf set
> 
> se.thenorthface.com/media/catalog/product/cache/12/small_image/341x256/5e06319eda06f020e43594a9c230972d/A/H/AHDQ_Y69_0.jpg
> 
> 
> Cant be bothered thinking about fashion when its minus 5 and piles of snow outside lol



Nice boots - want modelling photoes!!  Hubby bought a North Face ski hat yesterday too!!


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;13763327 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous colours!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some pretty lipstick for Elsie:
> 
> 
> 
> And these pretty glosses for me:
> 
> 
> 
> Nat these shadows would go great with your polish and shoes as well:




The shopping list just got longer !


----------



## Black_Swarmer

eminere;13763327 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous colours!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some pretty lipstick for Elsie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these pretty glosses for me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nat these shadows would go great with your polish and shoes as well:


 
Wow - I def need that grey nailpolish and the eyeshadows!  Emi, I'll let you keep the glosses, but only because I have 6 different colours already


----------



## eminere

Black_Swarmer said:


> Wow - I def need that grey nailpolish and the eyeshadows!  Emi, I'll let you keep the glosses, but only because I have 6 different colours already


Well the glosses are the only things I can wear!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

eminere;13764064 said:
			
		

> Well the glosses are the only things I can wear!


 
Nah, you can always make it a hobby to go drag and enjoy the other beautyproducts as well! A friend of mine does, it is great fun to go shopping for heels in size huge and coordinate outfits and makeup etc.


----------



## An4

Elsie87 said:


> I love that 'lingerie-esque' look! Simply beautiful!
> 
> Oooh, I need that lipstick in my life; gorgeous daytime colour!



try the serum  

http://www.dailyluxury.it/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/BELLUCCI.jpg
the colors are nice (I think two of them would be great for daytime) and they really nourish the lips.


*emi* you read my mind with the nail polishes  please tell me is Dior cosmetics more expensive there? compared to US prices, it costs about 35% more here 
oh, I like the shoes btw and I'm also not a fan of brown, I don't know why.


----------



## eminere

Black_Swarmer said:


> Nah, you can always make it a hobby to go drag and enjoy the other beautyproducts as well! A friend of mine does, it is great fun to go shopping for heels in size huge and coordinate outfits and makeup etc.


Hahaha I don't think I'm that adventurous... yet


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> try the serum
> 
> http://www.dailyluxury.it/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/BELLUCCI.jpg
> the colors are nice (I think two of them would be great for daytime) and they really nourish the lips.
> 
> 
> *emi* you read my mind with the nail polishes  please tell me is Dior cosmetics more expensive there? compared to US prices, it costs about 35% more here
> oh, I like the shoes btw and I'm also not a fan of brown, I don't know why.


I can vouch for the Serum de Rouge - gorgeous soft colours in a very chic applicator that apply smoothly and evenly and leave your lips looking in the pink of health.  The nude/rosewood colour is next on my to-get list. 

All beauty products (cosmetics and skincare) is much more expensive here in Australia, unfortunately, due to the high luxury taxes/import tariffs.   That's why I always try to stock up when I'm overseas in Asia otherwise I try to buy online or internally.


----------



## An4

eminere&#8482;;13765090 said:
			
		

> I can vouch for the Serum de Rouge - gorgeous soft colours in a very chic applicator that apply smoothly and evenly and leave your lips looking in the pink of health.  The nude/rosewood colour is next on my to-get list.
> 
> All beauty products (cosmetics and skincare) is much more expensive here in Australia, unfortunately, due to the high luxury taxes/import tariffs.   That's why I always try to stock up when I'm overseas in Asia otherwise I try to buy online or internally.



I got the rosewood. it's actually darker than I thought and has a brownish hue, so maybe nude or soft pink would be better if you want the natural look.  
so it's not better over there... next time I travel I'll get supplies, I learned my lesson.

oh my, I just noticed a new hunk in the av! well... thank you


----------



## joviscot

An4 said:


> oh my, I just noticed a new hunk in the av! well... thank you



Come over all hot and bothered have you?!?!


----------



## nataliam1976

perfection


----------



## joviscot

Just seen this piccie - Dior snow-boots!!

http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2010/01/10/article-0-07CFC83D000005DC-66_468x642.jpg


----------



## joviscot

nataliam1976 said:


>



STORE ANNOUNCEMENT - "clean up on aisle 4"


----------



## Black_Swarmer

He he  and that guy is sizzling!


----------



## An4

joviscot said:


> Come over all hot and bothered have you?!?!



oh I'm not bothered at all 

 (I know what you meant and yes, I have, who wouldn't )


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> oh I'm not bothered at all
> 
> (I know what you meant and yes, I have, who wouldn't )



well my boyfriend wouldnt lol


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> well my boyfriend wouldnt lol



interesting, mine isn't impressed either, I just showed him the av. we do "share" interest in johnny depp, gerard butler, jensen ackles and robert pattinson


----------



## eminere

Well that just means there's more _meat_ for us girls 

An4 - give me Jensen mmmm


----------



## eminere

joviscot said:


> Just seen this piccie - Dior snow-boots!!
> 
> http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2010/01/10/article-0-07CFC83D000005DC-66_468x642.jpg


Ooohh how cute!


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;13772392 said:
			
		

> Well that just means there's more _meat_ for us girls
> 
> An4 - give me Jensen mmmm




Your wish is my command


----------



## eminere

Nat, those are _waaay_ too tame - let's take things straight to the bedroom, shall we...?


----------



## pegasuscom

My, my, my -- I am gone for only a little while and the Chat thread has become a Dior debauchery orgy!  

*Jovi* - I have been looking all over the net for those snow boots!  I love them and they are sold out everywhere!  I like the gray better than the white or black.  You have to love any boot with fur pom poms on them.  I wonder if the outlets might have a pair?

*Eminere* - I love the pink and gray nail polish!

*Auntie Nat* - You HAVE to get the gray polish for the new shoes.


----------



## joviscot

pegasuscom said:


> My, my, my -- I am gone for only a little while and the Chat thread has become a Dior debauchery orgy!
> 
> *Jovi* - I have been looking all over the net for those snow boots!  I love them and they are sold out everywhere!  I like the gray better than the white or black.  You have to love any boot with fur pom poms on them.  I wonder if the outlets might have a pair?



Speaking of debauchery whats happening with the trip to Amsterdam?!?

You might need to try an Outlet for the boots or maybe our favourite Dior SA can help you??


----------



## An4

eminere;13775449 said:
			
		

> Nat, those are _waaay_ too tame - let's take things straight to the bedroom, shall we...?



well hello there dean! supernatural indeed... 
I haven't seen this one yet, thx for making my day *emi *


----------



## An4

pegasuscom said:


> My, my, my -- I am gone for only a little while and the Chat thread has become a Dior debauchery orgy!



so you're game? 
contributions please...


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;13775449 said:
			
		

> Nat, those are _waaay_ too tame - let's take things straight to the bedroom, shall we...?



I like taking things slow from time to time, emi, it has its charm you know?


----------



## nataliam1976

pegasuscom said:


> My, my, my -- I am gone for only a little while and the Chat thread has become a Dior debauchery orgy!
> 
> *Jovi* - I have been looking all over the net for those snow boots!  I love them and they are sold out everywhere!  I like the gray better than the white or black.  You have to love any boot with fur pom poms on them.  I wonder if the outlets might have a pair?
> 
> *Eminere* - I love the pink and gray nail polish!
> 
> *Auntie Nat* - You HAVE to get the gray polish for the new shoes.




Oh I will, lovely, I will !


----------



## nataliam1976

speaking of debauchery and orgies...


----------



## nataliam1976

Yeah Amsterdam! Pega, when can you come over?


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> speaking of debauchery and orgies...



yummy. and demi moore is one lucky lady.

why don't hot guys walk around shirtless all the time?


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> yummy. and demi moore is one lucky lady.
> 
> why don't hot guys walk around shirtless all the time?


Shirtless?  It's _bottoms up_ for me honey


----------



## An4

eminere;13776206 said:
			
		

> Shirtless?  It's _bottoms up_ for me honey


----------



## joviscot

I am speechless!!  <shock> covering my ears and eyes too ........ tsk tsk!!!!


----------



## An4

stop peeking then!


----------



## joviscot

Well the thread didnt have a 18 rating!!  There was no warning!!


----------



## An4

joviscot said:


> Well the thread didnt have a 18 rating!!  There was no warning!!



you're over 18 hun!


----------



## joviscot

Barely!!! Ha!!


----------



## pegasuscom

nataliam1976 said:


> Yeah Amsterdam! Pega, when can you come over?








Amsterdam?  Can Sponge Bob come with?


----------



## joviscot

Can we each bring someone or something with us to Amsterdam?!?!


----------



## eminere

joviscot said:


> Can we each bring someone or *something* with us to Amsterdam?!?!


Pants optional


----------



## pegasuscom

Ok -- here is my contrib to the male model orgy and then I need to get back to work!


----------



## eminere

pegasuscom said:


> Ok -- here is my contrib to the male model orgy and then I need to get back to work!


G_uuur_l!  ->  ->  ->  ->  ->  -> :weird: -> 

Ding ding ding I think we have a winner...!


----------



## An4

eminere;13777403 said:
			
		

> ->  ->  ->  ->  ->  -> :weird: ->



my thoughts exactly!!!


----------



## joviscot

Huh??  didnt know it was a competition!!  What was the prize?!


----------



## An4

*pegasus *-


----------



## An4

joviscot said:


> Huh??  didnt know it was a competition!!  What was the prize?!



the prize are the pics and whatever you make in your mind of them


----------



## joviscot

I am getting old cos they were a bit young for me!!!!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Boy, I'm glad I didn't open this while office was full of people and phones ringing off the hook (it's 4.30 pm now so most have left to go home) - not easy answering phones while drooling heavily and laughing out loud! 

Thanks for the lovely pics and the laughs


----------



## joviscot

Black_Swarmer said:


> not easy answering phones while drooling heavily and laughing out loud!  D



I used to leave the room until I stopped laughing before answering any phones!!  Infact, once my Line manager INSISTED I left the room until I had calmed down!!!


----------



## joviscot




----------



## nataliam1976

No need to bring anything jovi, they have weed legal there ! 

As for company, I would suggest it to be PF meeting, who did you have in mind? I would like to be there will people I know, KWIM?


Pega ! Sponge Bob can come as an exception, book the tickets!!!! Surely you or fiance have spare miles to use?


----------



## joviscot

I was only joking!!  I saw that Sponge Bob was going, so wanted to bring Bugs Bunny or Bart Simpson?!?!


----------



## An4

sooooo, when will this "meeting" (getting blazed) take place? :sunnies


----------



## joviscot

I dont drink so will be on hand "hopefully" to watch over everyone else ......


----------



## nataliam1976

joviscot said:


> I dont drink so will be on hand "hopefully" to watch over everyone else ......





we wont be drinking...


----------



## nataliam1976

joviscot said:


> I was only joking!!  I saw that Sponge Bob was going, so wanted to bring Bugs Bunny or Bart Simpson?!?!



ONly if I can bring Homer !


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> sooooo, when will this "meeting" (getting blazed) take place? :sunnies




(in a laid back blazed manner as well) I was thinking maybe April-May? not too touristy of a season but already nice and warm Still hoping for Pega to join us !


----------



## joviscot

nataliam1976 said:


> (in a laid back blazed manner as well) I was thinking maybe April-May? not too touristy of a season but already nice and warm Still hoping for Pega to join us !



Jings am bad enough "sober" without any additives ......... April is out for me - not sure about May yet ....


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> we wont be drinking...



exactly. I mean, we might :blazed manner: who knows, whatever floats your boat... 



oh speaking of dates - I'm not working at the moment so anything's good for me, but who knows until spring... so for now - I'm in.


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> exactly. I mean, we might :blazed manner: who knows, whatever floats your boat...


----------



## joviscot

I see "cafes" being visited, strip shows being visited ....... stop me if I am wrong!!!


----------



## nataliam1976

joviscot said:


> I see "cafes" being visited, strip shows being visited ....... stop me if I am wrong!!!




I cant stop you, girl ! you are so right !


----------



## joviscot

Is the window shopping still there??  heard they were trying to get rid of it?!


----------



## An4

joviscot said:


> I see "cafes" being visited, strip shows being visited ....... stop me if I am wrong!!!



why would we stop you? please do go on!


----------



## joviscot

Are you visiting "Teezers"??  Well apart from the cafes, window shopping, strip joints, I cant think of anything else in Amsterdam!!


----------



## An4

I just read this. nat are you ok? 

http://justjared.buzznet.com/2010/01/11/michael-buble-engaged-to-luisana-lopilato/


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> I just read this. nat are you ok?
> 
> http://justjared.buzznet.com/2010/01/11/michael-buble-engaged-to-luisana-lopilato/




pfft engagements dont mean nothin´!


----------



## joviscot

nataliam1976 said:


> pfft engagements dont mean nothin´!



These days marriages mean nothing!!


----------



## pegasuscom

*Eminere *- which one of the male model's caught your eye?  I was trying to throw up a diverse selection.

*Auntie Nat* - The money is not the prob for the flight, but I sort of have a family crisis (health issue) that has me grounded for a bit.  Please go ahead and get together and set a time for all the Euro's and if I can make it great and if not, we will do a second one!  And don't forget, the trip is known as the "2010 Dior Debauchery Tour".  This is the last known list of people who expressed interest --

Black Swarmer
Nat
Ana
Elsie
Chanel
Papertiger
Joviscot
Me


----------



## Black_Swarmer

And I'm still on - only issue could be if DH still hasn't found a job, then I'd probably have to stay home ... but I hope that everything is in order by then


----------



## Elsie87

^I'm definitely in!


----------



## eminere

pegasuscom said:


> *Eminere *- which one of the male model's caught your eye?  I was trying to throw up a diverse selection.


The last one.


----------



## eminere

I love this shot:


----------



## nataliam1976

pegasuscom said:


> *Eminere *- which one of the male model's caught your eye? I was trying to throw up a diverse selection.
> 
> *Auntie Nat* - The money is not the prob for the flight, but I sort of have a family crisis (health issue) that has me grounded for a bit. Please go ahead and get together and set a time for all the Euro's and if I can make it great and if not, we will do a second one! And don't forget, the trip is known as the "2010 Dior Debauchery Tour". This is the last known list of people who expressed interest --
> 
> Black Swarmer
> Nat
> Ana
> Elsie
> Chanel
> Papertiger
> Joviscot
> Me


 

I hope everything turns out well, hunni...and then you can join us !  I suggest beginning of May then, is everyone on board?


----------



## Roxana

^I know I'm not a lot on the Dior forum like most of you, but can I come?


----------



## nataliam1976

Roxana said:


> ^I know I'm not a lot on the Dior forum like most of you, but can I come?




Never too late to start visiting here and getting to know us better!


----------



## Elsie87

^The more, the merrier!


----------



## Elsie87

nataliam1976 said:


> I hope everything turns out well, hunni...and then you can join us !  I suggest beginning of May then, is everyone on board?


 
Beginning of May is fine for me (preferably a weekend). Not June: exams! July and August are great too!


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> I hope everything turns out well, hunni...and then you can join us !  I suggest beginning of May then, is everyone on board?



I will post my big 1000th and say - YAY!!!! we're doing it, not doing it is not an option!


----------



## An4

pegasuscom said:


> *Auntie Nat* - The money is not the prob for the flight, but *I sort of have a family crisis (health issue) that has me grounded for a bit.*  Please go ahead and get together and set a time for all the Euro's and if I can make it great and if not, we will do a second one!  And don't forget, the trip is known as the "2010 Dior Debauchery Tour".  This is the last known list of people who expressed interest --
> 
> Black Swarmer
> Nat
> Ana
> Elsie
> Chanel
> Papertiger
> Joviscot
> Me



I hope everything will be ok, please keep us posted!


----------



## joviscot

I have to pull out  hopefully next trip though


----------



## joviscot

Roxana said:


> ^I know I'm not a lot on the Dior forum like most of you, but can I come?



Do you know what you are letting yourself in for?!?!?!  JOKE!! The more the merrier.


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> I will post my big 1000th and say - YAY!!!! we're doing it, not doing it is not an option!




congrats on a 1000th and let me say - fantastic - post! Time to get those PAs of ours check the calendars and suggest dates


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> congrats on a 1000th and let me say - fantastic - post! Time to get those PAs of ours check the calendars and suggest dates



oh Nat if I had a PA I would be flying there right now! well, some day... first I need a job, right?


----------



## An4

I just checked - it's a 2 hour flight for me. which is great. we'll do it over weekend right? that way even if do get a job I'll still be able to go. the whole thing should cost as much as a nice Dior handbag, but I'm willing to make the sacrifice!


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> I just checked - it's a 2 hour flight for me. which is great. we'll do it over weekend right? that way even if do get a job I'll still be able to go. the whole thing should cost as much as a nice Dior handbag, but I'm willing to make the sacrifice!



I think less than a handbag, we can make it a bit of budget trip so that we can still visit Dior boutique while we are there What are everyones expectations accommodation wise?


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> I think less than a handbag, we can make it a bit of budget trip so that we can still visit Dior boutique while we are there What are everyones expectations accommodation wise?



 no cockroaches, clean, with shower and windows. that's about it.  
I'm not too demanding. 
I was just checking some cheap flight options, I could  take ryanair to brussels (2 hrs) and then a train from there to amsterdam, the journey would take about 7 hours total but at least it would be broken into three parts so I think it wouldn't be all that bad. plus it would cost three and a half times less than a direct flight with our regular airline! 
then we could pay a visit to Dior 
btw train from here to amsterdam would take 17 hours (!)


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> no cockroaches, clean, with shower and windows. that's about it.
> I'm not too demanding.
> I was just checking some cheap flight options, I could  take ryanair to brussels (2 hrs) and then a train from there to amsterdam, the journey would take about 7 hours total but at least it would be broken into three parts so I think it wouldn't be all that bad. plus it would cost three and a half times less than a direct flight with our regular airline!
> then we could pay a visit to Dior
> btw train from here to amsterdam would take 17 hours (!)




17 hours - insane!

My company has a deal with SAS so I could get nice price hopefully on the tickets, maybe put Black-Swarmer as a friend on the deal too. 

About hotels, our lovely hinotori can surely recommend something !


----------



## Black_Swarmer

nataliam1976 said:


> congrats on a 1000th and let me say - fantastic - post! Time to get those PAs of ours check the calendars and suggest dates


 
I agree - fantastic post! Well, I just checked for some flight options and it seems that Norwegian can get me and Nat from Cph to Amsterdam on Friday May 7. and back again on Sunday the 9. for only DKK 765! The next couple of weekends after are more expensive for some reason ... How about that?!


----------



## nataliam1976

Black_Swarmer said:


> I agree - fantastic post! Well, I just checked for some flight options and it seems that Norwegian can get me and Nat from Cph to Amsterdam on Friday May 7. and back again on Sunday the 9. for only DKK 765! The next couple of weekends after are more expensive for some reason ... How about that?!



let me check what deal SAS can get us, must log from work though tomorrow...


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Please do, Nat! I liked the time schedule from Norwegian though (arrives 21.00 in Amsterdam Friday evening - departs from Amsterdam 21.30 Sunday evening), I think the other airlines had early Sunday flights? But it might be a little late arrival though ... We'll figure it out 

Btw. this is my post #1000!


----------



## nataliam1976

Black_Swarmer said:


> Please do, Nat! I liked the time schedule from Norwegian though (arrives 21.00 in Amsterdam Friday evening - departs from Amsterdam 21.30 Sunday evening), I think the other airlines had early Sunday flights? But it might be a little late arrival though ... We'll figure it out
> 
> Btw. this is my post #1000!




double 1000th post anniversary, yay!!! well maybe we should just book it then, we couldnt ask for a better schedule


----------



## Black_Swarmer

My thoughts exactly - almost 2 full days of fun in Amsterdam  But we'd better wait for the rest of the gang to chime in regarding that particular weekend! I'm game though!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Okay, now I got bitten by the Amsterdam-bug and checked out some hotels as well ... found this one that doesn't look too bad pice wise: http://www.hemhotels.nl/en/index.html - 175 Euro for 2 nights (single rooms, breakfast not included and non-refundable) ... It is possible to find cheaper hotels but then they're located app. 30 min. away from the city, closer to the airport.

Maybe someone else can locate a more central hotel cheaper or within the same pricerange?


----------



## An4

Black_Swarmer said:


> I agree - fantastic post! Well, I just checked for some flight options and it seems that Norwegian can get me and Nat from Cph to Amsterdam on Friday May 7. and back again on Sunday the 9. for only DKK 765! The next couple of weekends after are more expensive for some reason ... How about that?!



I was checking the same dates!!!  that weekend would be great. 
I just spent hours researching and checking for connections, cheap traveling options won't work for the return route  so I need a new plan.
our regular airline has some special prices if you book early, so I'll check that tomorrow. SO will also try and work something out. he's coming with me but *not *to our little debauchery - he'll have a day off then  he's never been to amsterdam and wants to see it, I don't blame him. we'll probably arrive there on thursday and enjoy some sightseeing before you all come


----------



## An4

Black_Swarmer said:


> Okay, now I got bitten by the Amsterdam-bug and checked out some hotels as well ... found this one that doesn't look too bad pice wise: http://www.hemhotels.nl/en/index.html - 175 Euro for 2 nights (single rooms, breakfast not included and non-refundable) ... It is possible to find cheaper hotels but then they're located app. 30 min. away from the city, closer to the airport.
> 
> Maybe someone else can locate a more central hotel cheaper or within the same pricerange?



this hotel is great!! prices are great! 
they have a special offer for 3 nights in a twin room with breakfast for 283!
is it well connected to the city center? I've never been there, they say 15 minutes, but is it by car or what?


----------



## Black_Swarmer

An4 said:


> this hotel is great!! prices are great!
> they have a special offer for 3 nights in a twin room with breakfast for 283!
> is it well connected to the city center? I've never been there, they say 15 minutes, but is it by car or what?


 
On their website it says that there is tram and metrostations near by http://www.hemhotels.nl/en/route-planner-engels.html - I think it is by tram, car would probably take longer ...?


----------



## An4

Black_Swarmer said:


> On their website it says that there is tram and metrostations near by http://www.hemhotels.nl/en/route-planner-engels.html - I think it is by tram, car would probably take longer ...?



tram and metro are all we need 

I like it, it all sounds doable. if I get the airline deal - I'm booking it!


----------



## miyale30

Amsterdam sounds like so much fun!   Have you all met in other places before?


----------



## Black_Swarmer

miyale30 said:


> Amsterdam sounds like so much fun!  Have you all met in other places before?


 
Not that I know of - but it would be great to meet IRL  I know a lot of the other sub forums have tPF meets occasionally! Are you joining in?


----------



## nataliam1976

Im going to PM hinotori


----------



## Roxana

nataliam1976 said:


> Never too late to start visiting here and getting to know us better!


I know, I think I will! looks like a lot of fun here... 
Well, guess since I'm working on my second dior piece I can call myself somewhat a dior lady right? 

But dang! this thread goes fast! I have to catch up with reading when I'm at work later... hehe... *have to hurry now*


----------



## Elsie87

Girls, whatever you decide it's all fine by me!  I'm a bit busy atm with exams so please excuse my lack of participation. 

Some hotel chains:

http://www.hotels.com/de934558-ba/all-hotel-brands-in-amsterdam-netherlands/

http://www.ibishotel.com/gb/home/index.shtml 

http://www.mercure.com/gb/home/index.shtml

They always have at least one in the centre of a city. Maybe something we could look at?

I'll be taking the train from Antwerp to Amsterdam (either high velocity or regular) and this will take max. 2hrs.

So exited!


----------



## Roxana

Ok, I caught up...

Maybe a dumb question, but do we actually have a Dior boutique here? I've never seen it. But then again, I don't shop in A'dam that much...

about cheap hotels, 
Have you guys checked booking.com?
They usually have the cheapest/best locations in their database
Also, the 'Botel' is quite cheap. It is right near the center, it is a bote/hotel and looks quite modern (I went past it for years when traveling to A'dam by train)

http://www.amstelbotel.nl/


----------



## nataliam1976

Roxana said:


> I know, I think I will! looks like a lot of fun here...
> Well, guess since I'm working on my second dior piece I can call myself somewhat a dior lady right?
> 
> But dang! this thread goes fast! I have to catch up with reading when I'm at work later... hehe... *have to hurry now*




oh you can definitely call yourself a dior lady!


----------



## nataliam1976

Elsie87 said:


> Girls, whatever you decide it's all fine by me!  I'm a bit busy atm with exams so please excuse my lack of participation.
> 
> Some hotel chains:
> 
> http://www.hotels.com/de934558-ba/all-hotel-brands-in-amsterdam-netherlands/
> 
> http://www.ibishotel.com/gb/home/index.shtml
> 
> http://www.mercure.com/gb/home/index.shtml
> 
> They always have at least one in the centre of a city. Maybe something we could look at?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be taking the train from Antwerp to Amsterdam (either high velocity or regular) and this will take max. 2hrs.
> 
> So exited!




so is the 7 May ok with you hun?


----------



## nataliam1976

and who wants single and who doesnt mind twin rooms?


----------



## nataliam1976

Roxana said:


> Ok, I caught up...
> 
> Maybe a dumb question, but do we actually have a Dior boutique here? I've never seen it. But then again, I don't shop in A'dam that much...
> 
> about cheap hotels,
> Have you guys checked booking.com?
> They usually have the cheapest/best locations in their database
> Also, the 'Botel' is quite cheap. It is right near the center, it is a bote/hotel and looks quite modern (I went past it for years when traveling to A'dam by train)
> 
> http://www.amstelbotel.nl/





shucks, no Dior ! but we will have Chanel, Hermes and a store that carries Loubies to cheer ourselves up !


----------



## Elsie87

nataliam1976 said:


> so is the 7 May ok with you hun?


 
I checked and yes; May the 7th is fine!


----------



## Elsie87

nataliam1976 said:


> and who wants single and who doesnt mind twin rooms?


 
I wouldn't mind twin rooms! And besides, it's cheaper...


And about Dior: Maybe they have multi-brand boutiques that carry Dior? And they gotta have Dior makeup and perfume in their beauty shops, so we can always indulge in that!


----------



## An4

no deals with the airline  but that hotel Black_Swarmer suggested sounds ok.
it's gonna be quite the trip for me, probably May 6-11 (since I'm there I might as well see something). chanel and hermes? I'll just enjoy the view, thank you 
has anyone been to Amsterdam? I haven't, don't know where to start. where are those shops and cafes located anyway? any recommendations?


----------



## An4

Elsie87 said:


> I wouldn't mind twin rooms! And besides, it's cheaper...
> 
> 
> And about Dior: *Maybe they have multi-brand boutiques that carry Dior? And they gotta have Dior makeup and perfume in their beauty shops, so we can always indulge in that!*



wiki says - Amsterdam's high-end shops are found in the streets _Pieter Cornelisz Hooftstraat_ and _Cornelis Schuytstraat_, which are located in the vicinity of the Vondelpark. we might as well check it out!


----------



## Roxana

^Yep those are the two high end streets in A'dam. I always feel a bit of 'replacement' embarrasment when I think of it, because it seems so sesame street-like (when all the other european cities are so grand), LOL! 
But it is typical dutch as well and very cosy, hehe! And the rest of A'dam does make up for it, because it is a really lovely city to spend your free time in!

I'm not the only dutchy here, or am I???


----------



## Roxana

nataliam1976 said:


> oh you can definitely call yourself a dior lady!


 
ahhh, thanks hun, I love hearing that! (I secretly wanted to be a dior lady ever since I saw that episode where Carry fell flat on her nose in the boutique! I think it was when she was in Paris?!... loved how she talked so lovingly 'bout her purse then )


----------



## Elsie87

I have been to Amsterdam a couple of times, so I know a few places we can go. I'm not an expert though, so don't expect too much! 

Girls, I encountered a problem: I just remembered that a friend of mine is getting married on May 8 and would hate to miss that. *Is it possible to move the date?* Either a week later (May 14) or 2 weeks earlier (April 23) or another date is fine too. One thing: you don't want to go on April 30, it's Queen's Day then: NOT a good idea!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

I could go on May 14-16 as well - and maybe Ana can get a deal on her flights then?

I prefer a single room ...


----------



## pegasuscom

*sigh*  Not to change the subject, but has anyone ever heard from my Mom and Sis, Fashion Doctor and Dior Addict? They seemed to just poof out of existence and I am wondering if someone sent them creepy PMs or something.  I had a recent altercation on the *bay forum, so I know that there are some seriously delusional mental cases that hang out on tPF (but never on the Dior forum, I truly believe that this is by far the coolest & best forum on tPF!).


----------



## miyale30

Black_Swarmer said:


> Not that I know of - but it would be great to meet IRL  I know a lot of the other sub forums have tPF meets occasionally! Are you joining in?



Unfortunately because I live in the San Francisco Bay Area I probably won't be able to get in on the fun this time.  Definitely let me know if you plan a meet in California!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

pegasuscom said:


> *sigh* Not to change the subject, but has anyone ever heard from my Mom and Sis, Fashion Doctor and Dior Addict? They seemed to just poof out of existence and I am wondering if someone sent them creepy PMs or something. I had a recent altercation on the *bay forum, so I know that there are some seriously delusional mental cases that hang out on tPF (but never on the Dior forum, I truly believe that this is by far the coolest & best forum on tPF!).


 
Nope, they've been away forever!  I hope their just busy and will get back to us when they have time again 
Sorry to hear about the mental cases ...


----------



## Black_Swarmer

miyale30 said:


> Unfortunately because I live in the San Francisco Bay Area I probably won't be able to get in on the fun this time. Definitely let me know if you plan a meet in California!


 
Okay, that's a bit far away  We def will let you know if we plan to go to SF/CA - would actually love to, but it's not in my cards right now ...


----------



## nataliam1976

Black_Swarmer said:


> I could go on May 14-16 as well - and maybe Ana can get a deal on her flights then?
> 
> I prefer a single room ...




I can too! Ana, please check your schedule and flight deals hunny.

Blackie, I was thinking if we go on Friday evening and leave on Sunday that doesnt really leave us too much time in Amsterdam you know? Its a day and a half really. If Im going Id rather go for at least 3 nights, what do you think?


----------



## joviscot

Pmd Fashion Doctor but she never got back to me - hope they are both ok.

A meet up[ in California?!  Anytime!!  Love it there only been once but would go tomorrow if I had the money!!

Been to Amsterdam once - all I remember is constantly getting run over by bikes and not being able to find food for me - so I starved basically!!  I am a vegetarian.  Also remember Anne Franks House and being taken up and down the street where the Posh Shops are but not being allowed in!!


----------



## eminere

emi feels left out of the party... 

In other news, guess what arrived today in a big black box...?


----------



## An4

Roxana said:


> ^Yep those are the two high end streets in A'dam. I always feel a bit of 'replacement' embarrasment when I think of it, because it seems so sesame street-like (when all the other european cities are so grand), LOL!
> But it is typical dutch as well and very cosy, hehe! And the rest of A'dam does make up for it, because it is a really lovely city to spend your free time in!
> 
> I'm not the only dutchy here, or am I???



you have to give us some tips then!!  
ahem, maybe I'll have to PM you about some of the info 
would you recommend visiting Brussels while I'm in A'dam? I read that the connections are great and it take about 2 and half hours by train. Is there another place/town near A'dam you'd recommend visiting?

girls, I told you - I'm in and gonna make it happen. I did some research and HEM Hotel Black_Swarmer suggested seems to have the best deal, good price, good location and everyone is praising their breakfast lol
but if you're staying there you have to watch your stuff and lock everything in a suitcase, I read some reviews where things went missing. there are also a lot of good reviews. I won't be carrying any valuable stuff, so should be ok.
it's non refundable, no changes etc. so you all better come to A'dam!

I was thinking of maybe going on the 12th then and back on the 17th. no flight deals I'm afraid, but that's why I wanna make the best out of my trip so I'll stay longer.


----------



## pegasuscom

*Eminere* - I am sure you are invited to the meet if you can get away from work.  hmmmm, I can't figure out the measurements of that box. Could you provide them so that educated guesses can be made?


----------



## An4

eminere;13820159 said:
			
		

> emi feels left out of the party...
> 
> In other news, guess what arrived today in a big black box...?



shoes?!  OPEN!!!

oh emi 
I'd LOVE it if you could come, but I know all about traveling to and from Oz... we'll think of you!


----------



## An4

pegasuscom said:


> *Eminere* - I am sure you are invited to the meet if you can get away from work.  hmmmm, I can't figure out the measurements of that box. Could you provide them so that educated guesses can be made?



I'd love it if you all could come so we can meet, but I know I wouldn't travel overseas for a few days. Two weeks would be a minimum stay. *pegasus*, how's the health issue going?


----------



## Lovedior

or maybe a dress shirt ? i can't wait to see more


----------



## pegasuscom

Thanks for asking Ana, you are so sweet!  It is going to be a long drawn out thing, unfortunately, plus it adds to my workload having to step in a run another biz.  So I am on trip standby and will come if I can! Is anyone bringing a male along to walk 10 paces behind and carry packages?  I have this mental image of some guy carrying packages towering over his head trailing behind a bunch of gorgeous, fabulous, brownied women who are laughing and strutting down the street!  Does anyone actually shop in their Louboutins?


----------



## eminere

Wish I could travel as well for the meetup, but what are you gonna do eh...

All is revealed here: http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/dio...on-dior-purchases-424358-99.html#post13820176


----------



## nataliam1976

Ok then guys, new date 13/14-16/17 May I can be there, An will be there, Elsie will be there, Blackie, others? Tickets need to be booked!

Pming hinotori now for hotels


----------



## nataliam1976

pegasuscom said:


> I have this mental image of some guy carrying packages towering over his head trailing behind a bunch of gorgeous, fabulous, brownied women who are laughing and strutting down the street! Does anyone actually shop in their Louboutins?


 
Sex and the city in Amsterdam! My mum does, but her Loubies are flats lol

PS. did you get my PM, hunni?


----------



## joviscot

eminere;13820159 said:
			
		

> emi feels left out of the party...
> 
> In other news, guess what arrived today in a big black box...?



Its the D+G shoes!!  See Emi I do pay attention - sometimes!!


----------



## joviscot

I feel left out too but am sure there will be other meet ups!!


----------



## nataliam1976

joviscot said:


> I feel left out too but am sure there will be other meet ups!!


 

but hun, its still possible you will come, right?


----------



## joviscot

nataliam1976 said:


> but hun, its still possible you will come, right?



No Nat I cant manage this trip  sorry.


----------



## nataliam1976

joviscot said:


> No Nat I cant manage this trip  sorry.





Im so sorry hun ! We can make the next meeting in UK then !


----------



## joviscot

Oh er!!  What about Monaco?!?!  Roma baby?!?!  Would say Edinburgh but theres no Dior store there ....... hmmm ,,,,, oh oh Dublin?!?!  Browns store <sigh> !!


----------



## Glamourpusss

*Hello Dior Dames, Guys and Dolls,*

*I wasn't sure where to post this but I won't post it on more than one thread - lest I be reprimanded - as has happened before. *

*I own two Dior Gamblers in large. The red velvet/pony hair leopard and the black leather one. Both in large. *

*The pony hairs code is 11-MA-OO94 and the black one is 05-MA-0094.*

*I am interested in purchasing the pink/purple python. (on Ebay). The code for this one is 05-MA-0074 - yet it APPEARS to be the measurements of the large according to the listing and my correspondence with the seller.*

*She has been very accommodating. I had received some feedback from Eminere regarding the Gamblers RE: the codes and that they don't necessarily indicate size? (I need to re read his response.) *

*I am selling a medium gambler on ebay right now and the code is 05-MA-0074 but definitely a medium and does not match the measurements of the pink/purple gambler I am interested in right now. (Which is also 05-MA-0074). *

*However, she has a photo of the receipt for her bag and it says "medium gambler". She said she purchased it from eluxury in 2005.*

*She sent me the front and back of the tag via email and it is definitely authentic.*

*There are three other pink python large gamblers on ebay right now and two end in 0094 and one in 0074. According to the measurements on the listing they are all the same size.*

*Here are the listings. I am interested in the one that is the least expensive. (of course.)*

*Also I get so many contradictory price ranges on the ORIGINAL retail prices of the various bags. I realize they differ according to style - however - I am getting contradictory feedback on the very same style RE: price. *

*Some say the velvet leopard was originally over 3000 and same with the pink python. Yet the sellers of the red velvet pony hair gambler said he bought it at the dior boutique for around 1800 dollars - and the receipt from eluxury has the dior python gambler at 1690. *

*I know the medium black gambler that I am selling retailed for 1375 at Neiman Marcus. (As I have proof from the catalogue from back then and have it listed on my listing.)*

*So basically I want to know if the various codes on the back of the tag indicate size and style - or both or one or the other? Or not at all?*

*Many Thanks!*

*Regards,*

*Vivi*

*Item name: Christian Dior Purple Gambler Bag & Matching Necklace*

*Item number: 130358366511

**Seller ID: **myredstarsga*

*Direct URL link: **http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130358366511&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT*



 

*Item name: *
*Christian Dior Gambler Bag with Dice*


*Item number: 320445213978*

*Seller ID: desertredbull*
 
*Direct URL link:*
*http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-Gambler-Bag-with-Dice_W0QQitemZ320445213978QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9c05ed1a*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9c05ed1a 

************f0000] [/COLOR]


*Item name: * *CHRISTIAN DIOR GAMBLER Dice bag Pinks exotic skin trim*

*Item number: 380135137161*

*Seller ID: mightykismet*

*Direct URL link:*

*http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-GAMBLER-Dice-bag-Pinks-exotic-skin-trim_W0QQitemZ380135137161QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item5881d1df89*


 


*Item name: *
*AUTH CHRISTIAN DIOR BAG RUNWAY PINK ANIMAL DICE $3K+*

*Item number: 400023072186*

*Seller ID: **shopitbeverlyhills* 

*Direct URL link:*

*http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-CHRISTIAN-DIOR-BAG-RUNWAY-PINK-ANIMAL-DICE-3K_W0QQitemZ400023072186QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item5d233badba*

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item5881d1df89 
 
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-CHRISTIAN-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item5d233badba 



*(my listing below)*

*Item name: *
*<H1 class=vi-is1-titleH1>Christian Dior Black Leather Gambler Dice Handbag! sz M*

</H1> 


*Item number: 160393128173*

*Seller ID: glamourgarbs*

*Direct URL link: **http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-Black-Leather-Gambler-Dice-Handbag-sz-M_W0QQitemZ160393128173QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item25582ce8ed*



http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item25582ce8ed


----------



## nataliam1976

Glamourpusss, eminere already replied to you in one of the threads that the code is only production date


----------



## nataliam1976

this is also why we recommend posting in one place, otherwise the info is scattered all over and you can miss it. But then you must have seen it cos you thanked him for it


----------



## Glamourpusss

*Thanks Nat.*

*I have been looking for his reply b/c I wasn't sure what he had said about it.*

*Ok so it doesn't indicate anything else then yes?*

*Just production date.*

*There's a girl in England who has the black gambler and it's 0074 and mine is 0094 and yet they are the same size. So I should know this by now but I am so meticulous.*

*Ok anyway good to know! I was getting so confused.*

*I didn't even realize you knew Eminere responded to me! Looks like I am starting to be recognized around here!*
**

*Thanks Again,*

*Vivian*


----------



## nataliam1976

Glamourpusss said:


> *Thanks Nat.*
> 
> *I have been looking for his reply b/c I wasn't sure what he had said about it.*
> 
> *Ok so it doesn't indicate anything else then yes?*
> 
> *Just production date.*
> 
> *There's a girl in England who has the black gambler and it's 0074 and mine is 0094 and yet they are the same size. So I should know this by now but I am so meticulous.*
> 
> *Ok anyway good to know! I was getting so confused.*
> 
> *I didn't even realize you knew Eminere responded to me! Looks like I am starting to be recognized around here!*
> **
> 
> *Thanks Again,*
> 
> *Vivian*




you are the only one using such big font and such colours in Dior subforum ( not that I mind!), so its easy to remember


----------



## Glamourpusss

*LOL!*

*Thanks! *


----------



## An4

pegasuscom said:


> Thanks for asking Ana, you are so sweet!  It is going to be a long drawn out thing, unfortunately, plus it adds to my workload having to step in a run another biz.  So I am on trip standby and will come if I can! Is anyone bringing a male along to walk 10 paces behind and carry packages?  I have this mental image of some guy carrying packages towering over his head trailing behind a bunch of gorgeous, fabulous, brownied women who are laughing and strutting down the street!  Does anyone actually shop in their Louboutins?



don't worry, I'm sure there'll be more opportunities for all of us to meet, just work out the things at home  I'm sure I'll come to the US again, I just loved it, and people here are easily persuaded to travel 

you're one of the rare people who make me LOL when I read them! thank you for that! I'm bringing my BF, I thought of leaving him to do whatever while I'm with the girls, but this idea of yours is definitely worth considering, much more useful


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> Im so sorry hun ! We can make the next meeting in UK then !



YES please!!!! there are really cheap flights to London! I wouldn't mind Ireland also, I've never been to Dublin.

so, I just wanna make sure - it's def. 13/14 and-so-on May? once I book the hotel and the plane tickets it's over, they're all non refundable. 

and may I just say once again - YAY!


----------



## **Chanel**

Hi everyone,

It's been a while ago.
Just stopping by to say hi to all of you, hope everyone is doing well .


----------



## Black_Swarmer

An4 said:


> so, I just wanna make sure - it's def. 13/14 and-so-on May? once I book the hotel and the plane tickets it's over, they're all non refundable.
> 
> and may I just say once again - YAY!


 
Those would be the dates  - I'm now negotiating with myself and DH whether to take an extra day in Amsterdam, but then I would really need it to be the least expensive hotel ... Ana, are you booking at the Hem hotel?


----------



## Black_Swarmer

joviscot said:


> No Nat I cant manage this trip  sorry.


 
Sorry about that - you'll join in next time!


----------



## nataliam1976

Black_Swarmer said:


> Those would be the dates  - I'm now negotiating with myself and DH whether to take an extra day in Amsterdam, but then I would really need it to be the least expensive hotel ... Ana, are you booking at the Hem hotel?


 

least expensive is fine with me ! I would love to book that today


Hey, how about that coffeee, girl?


----------



## nataliam1976

http://www.booking.com/searchresult...1;si=ai,co,ci,re;radius=0;order=price_for_two


on booking.com we have twin rooms for 3 nights from 180 Eur !  240 in Hem Hotel, this one is 3 stars though, which is nice. Or we could add 8 euro to that and stay at Ibis - I like chain hotels.


----------



## Elsie87

pegasuscom said:


> Thanks for asking Ana, you are so sweet! It is going to be a long drawn out thing, unfortunately, plus it adds to my workload having to step in a run another biz. So I am on trip standby and will come if I can! Is anyone bringing a male along to walk 10 paces behind and carry packages? I have this mental image of some guy carrying packages towering over his head trailing behind a bunch of gorgeous, fabulous, brownied women who are laughing and strutting down the street! *Does anyone actually shop in their Louboutins?*


 
I like that image, haha! 

I can always bring a pair of Louboutins, but I won't last long though...


----------



## Elsie87

nataliam1976 said:


> http://www.booking.com/searchresult...1;si=ai,co,ci,re;radius=0;order=price_for_two
> 
> 
> on booking.com we have twin rooms for 3 nights from 180 Eur !  240 in Hem Hotel, this one is 3 stars though, which is nice. Or we could add 8 euro to that and stay at Ibis - I like chain hotels.


 
All is fine by me!  Does anyone have a preference?


----------



## Elsie87

**Chanel** said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> It's been a while ago.
> Just stopping by to say hi to all of you, hope everyone is doing well .


 
Hi *Chanel*!

Are you coming with us to Amsterdam on May 13/14?


----------



## nataliam1976

**Chanel** said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> It's been a while ago.
> Just stopping by to say hi to all of you, hope everyone is doing well .


 


Hello hunny ! You simply have to join us in May!


----------



## Roxana

An4 said:


> you have to give us some tips then!!
> ahem, maybe I'll have to PM you about some of the info
> would you recommend visiting Brussels while I'm in A'dam? I read that the connections are great and it take about 2 and half hours by train. Is there another place/town near A'dam you'd recommend visiting?
> 
> girls, I told you - I'm in and gonna make it happen. I did some research and HEM Hotel Black_Swarmer suggested seems to have the best deal, good price, good location and everyone is praising their breakfast lol
> but if you're staying there you have to watch your stuff and lock everything in a suitcase, I read some reviews where things went missing. there are also a lot of good reviews. I won't be carrying any valuable stuff, so should be ok.
> it's non refundable, no changes etc. so you all better come to A'dam!
> 
> I was thinking of maybe going on the 12th then and back on the 17th. no flight deals I'm afraid, but that's why I wanna make the best out of my trip so I'll stay longer.


 
I'd be happy to help you girls out with finding fun places. Though I don't go out that often in A'dam that I know of all the current 'must go' places. I'll make sure to consult some of my connections for you girls though 

About other places to visit, if you want to go to Belgium I'd recommend Antwerpen, beautiful big city with big shopping streets and it's even closer to Amsterdam than Brussels (Maybe half way, not too far away from the Dutch border).
Another close place I could recommend is Dusseldorf in Germany. Also just across the border (only go east this time ). I prefer this over both other options, they have plenty of high-end boutiques and the shopping area is just beautiful as is the rest of the city (Also, the people are dressed wayyyy better than in Holland, lol! Chances to encounter ladies in loubs are def.higher here ).

I want to recommend another thing to the ladies that come from far and want to make the most of their european trip:
with Ryanair you can get a planeflight to e.g. Berlin or Spain for under 100 euros (if you are lucky to find one, sometimes even for only 20/30 euros!), the earlier you book, the better deals you can find. You have to travel light though, luggage costs extra.


----------



## **Chanel**

Elsie87 said:


> Hi *Chanel*!
> 
> Are you coming with us to Amsterdam on May 13/14?


 


nataliam1976 said:


> Hello hunny ! You simply have to join us in May!


 
Hi sweeties ! Thank you for inviting me. I see I missed a lot here huh, you're planning a meeting in Amsterdam .
I'll stay in a hotel near Amsterdam for a couple of days in April but I hope I can make it in May too. It would be so much fun to meet all of you guys .


----------



## **Chanel**

Roxana said:


> About other places to visit, if you want to go to Belgium I'd recommend Antwerpen, beautiful big city with big shopping streets and it's even closer to Amsterdam than Brussels (Maybe half way, not too far away from the Dutch border).
> Another close place I could recommend is Dusseldorf in Germany. Also just across the border (only go east this time ). I prefer this over both other options, they have plenty of high-end boutiques and the shopping area is just beautiful as is the rest of the city (Also, the people are dressed wayyyy better than in Holland, lol! Chances to encounter ladies in loubs are def.higher here ).


 
Dusseldorf is one of my favorite places to shop. I have a lovely SA in the Hermès store there and the people in Dusseldorf are much more friendly and helpfull than in Amsterdam IMHO.
For the Dior lovers, if you want to visit a Dior boutique, you have to go to Brussel.
You can find Dior in other stores in Amsterdam/ Dusseldorf/ Antwerpen, but they don't have so much choice.


----------



## Elsie87

^*Chanel*: Hope you can join us! I would love to meet you!


----------



## pegasuscom

Hi *Chanel*!  I haven't been on in a while.  Did you ever reveal the contents of the orange boxes?  I would love to visit Hermes Heaven for a bit!  

*Nat & Elsie*, I know you what you mean!  I have a pair of Maggie CLs and I tried to run in a store during Christmas season to grab a cashmere scarf present.  Well of course it started raining (they are suede), and of course my foot went out from under me when I hit the tile in the store, and then it was a scene with everyone running around wanting to pick me up because I am sure they thought I was going to sue them, and of course, I turned lobster red.  And even on the floor in a pitiful heap of shoes, mink coat and giant LV Thunder purse, one of those really annoying perfume spraying ladies was going to spray me!  I made the sign of the cross at her like people do to vampires and I think she thought I was completely MAD!  So I admire ladies who can shop in 140mm Loubs (without making a spectacle of one's self).


----------



## nataliam1976

I accidentally scrolled to the bottom page and guess what ladies...its our Elsie´s birthday today!!!!!


We will of course properly celebrate all birthdays for 2010 in Amsterdam, but for now wishing you the happiest loveliest Brithday, hun !


----------



## Elsie87

^Aww, thank you!


----------



## Elsie87

pegasuscom said:


> Hi *Chanel*! I haven't been on in a while. Did you ever reveal the contents of the orange boxes? I would love to visit Hermes Heaven for a bit!
> 
> *Nat & Elsie*, I know you what you mean! I have a pair of Maggie CLs and I tried to run in a store during Christmas season to grab a cashmere scarf present. Well of course it started raining (they are suede), and of course my foot went out from under me when I hit the tile in the store, and then it was a scene with everyone running around wanting to pick me up because I am sure they thought I was going to sue them, and of course, I turned lobster red. And even on the floor in a pitiful heap of shoes, mink coat and giant LV Thunder purse, one of those really annoying perfume spraying ladies was going to spray me! I made the sign of the cross at her like people do to vampires and I think she thought I was completely MAD! So I admire ladies who can shop in 140mm Loubs (without making a spectacle of one's self).


 
You poor thing!  

I know what you mean; those leather soles are *so* slippery, ugh! When I wear my high heels I walk verrry slowly. I'm scared to death of falling flat on my face, lol! I hope you didn't hurt yourself?  And the shoes, did they come out alright?


----------



## joviscot

Happy Birthday Elsie - hope you are having a good day.


----------



## Elsie87

^Thank you! 

Meh, it could be better: have to study political History...


----------



## Roxana

Happy Bday *Elsie*!!  
edit: sucks that you have to study today. do you study pol.science?

*
**Chanel**: *you are right about the SA's being nicer in Dusseldorf, in A'dam most of them are quite snobby... I never understood what's up with that.


----------



## joviscot

Elsie87 said:


> ^Thank you!
> 
> Meh, it could be better: have to study political History...



Hey its a day with presents and people usually being nice to you!!  Sux about the Political History tho.


----------



## joviscot

artyhat:    

For you Elsie !!


----------



## pegasuscom

*Have a great day Elsinator!​*


----------



## **Chanel**

Elsie87 said:


> ^*Chanel*: Hope you can join us! I would love to meet you!


 
Thank you sweetie, would love to meet you too if I can make it. 
Didn't know it was your Birthday today, happy Birthday sweetie, hope you'll have a nice day with a lot of presents .
No study today lol, just party, you deserve it  ( but don't drink too much, otherwise you can't study tomorrow anymore ).




pegasuscom said:


> Hi *Chanel*! I haven't been on in a while. Did you ever reveal the contents of the orange boxes? I would love to visit Hermes Heaven for a bit!


 
Hello dear, hope you're doing well .
Yes, I did a H. X-Mas reveal (and now I'm quite broke) , here's the link:

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/reveal-i-see-orange-boxes-i-see-lot-540944.html

I guess that I'm seriously addicted, I already have a new H. wishlist in my mind, how bad is that?


----------



## Elsie87

Thank you, thank you, thank you! 

Hahaha, the *Elsinator*! That's a good one!


----------



## An4

Black_Swarmer said:


> Those would be the dates  - I'm now negotiating with myself and DH whether to take an extra day in Amsterdam, but then I would really need it to be the least expensive hotel ... Ana, are you booking at the Hem hotel?



yes, I'll book it! you should come there too, it really is the best option, I spent hours researching, and considering the reviews, the location and the offer this is the best one. they have some kind of special offer for minimum stay of 3 nights that includes breakfast and 72 hour transportation ticket. you're bringing DH? so I'm not the only one?


----------



## Elsie87

Roxana said:


> Happy Bday *Elsie*!!
> edit: sucks that you have to study today. do you study pol.science?
> 
> 
> ***Chanel**: *you are right about the SA's being nicer in Dusseldorf, in A'dam most of them are quite snobby... I never understood what's up with that.


 
Nope, I study Law, but we have to take this course called 'Institutional and Political History of Belgium and the Netherlands' (yawn! ).

And those snobby SA's better watch out or I will kick them with my CLs, haha!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

*Happy Birthday, Elsie!* 

Hope you got some great presents to make up for the hard studying!


----------



## Roxana

^^O ok, well we only have a little part of our study in common then, I had law courses in my pol.science too 

Hehe! happy to hear you are willing to defend the girls, they better be nice to a tPF delegation... lol!


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> http://www.booking.com/searchresult...1;si=ai,co,ci,re;radius=0;order=price_for_two
> 
> 
> on booking.com we have twin rooms for 3 nights from 180 Eur !  240 in Hem Hotel, this one is 3 stars though, which is nice. Or we could add 8 euro to that and stay at Ibis - I like chain hotels.



I was looking at the prices for 5 nights, double room, and Ibis is 615 for double room, while Hem has it for 442 (for 4 nights it's 362, I still haven't decided whether to stay for 4 or 5 nights). 3* is minimum for me, because we're staying for more than 2 nights, if we were to just spend a night or two then I wouldn't mind 

I have some bad news - I'm probably gonna have to undergo a procedure, I'll tell you all about it when we meet, so at this point shopping probably  is not an option, I'm gonna need the money. but I'm sure the trip and meeting you will be worth some sacrifice.


----------



## Elsie87

Thank you, *Black_Swarmer*!

And no presents yet (except for the cash my grandma sent me, which is always nice ), but my mum is taking me shopping next week to take a look at this beautiful Burberry trench I've been eyeing for a while... 


Aww, *Ana*! So sorry to hear that! Don't worry, we will have fun anyway!


----------



## An4

I never read the last page, I apologize for my ramblings, 
*dear Elsie, I hope you're having a happy wonderful birthday!!! * I wish you all the best!!!!


----------



## Elsie87

^Thank you!


----------



## An4

Roxana said:


> I'd be happy to help you girls out with finding fun places. Though I don't go out that often in A'dam that I know of all the current 'must go' places. I'll make sure to consult some of my connections for you girls though
> 
> About other places to visit, if you want to go to Belgium I'd recommend Antwerpen, beautiful big city with big shopping streets and it's even closer to Amsterdam than Brussels (Maybe half way, not too far away from the Dutch border).
> Another close place I could recommend is Dusseldorf in Germany. Also just across the border (only go east this time ). I prefer this over both other options, they have plenty of high-end boutiques and the shopping area is just beautiful as is the rest of the city (Also, the people are dressed wayyyy better than in Holland, lol! Chances to encounter ladies in loubs are def.higher here ).
> 
> I want to recommend another thing to the ladies that come from far and want to make the most of their european trip:
> with Ryanair you can get a planeflight to e.g. Berlin or Spain for under 100 euros (if you are lucky to find one, sometimes even for only 20/30 euros!), the earlier you book, the better deals you can find. You have to travel light though, luggage costs extra.



thank you for all the tips, if you have a few important places or landmarks in A'dam, please feel free to let us know. also some interesting quirky places that only locals know about? I know about the royal palace, ann frank and van gogh house and museum. 

yep, I know about ryanair and wizzair, it wouldn't be a problem in one direction, but it would be a problem for me to go back. I checked every possible available option, and when I consider all the factors I'm just gonna go with our local airline - two tickets round trip for 520 . the flight is direct and lasts 2 h.


----------



## nataliam1976

is there anyone who is coming without SOs?


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> is there anyone who is coming without SOs?



you should also bring your little pet


----------



## Black_Swarmer

nataliam1976 said:


> is there anyone who is coming without SOs?


 
I wasn't planning on bringing DH - he has to take care of the cats


----------



## nataliam1976

Black_Swarmer said:


> I wasn't planning on bringing DH - he has to take care of the cats




thats exactly what mine will be doing hehe


----------



## pegasuscom

I made the mistake of telling the Fiance about the possibility of the trip and I got the hang dog look with the feet shuffle and the pitiful "Well I would like to go to Amsterdam and eat some brownies".  So I told him if he wanted to go, that I would be shopping on his credit card and that I thought there was a Hermes store nearby.  Funny, he didn't seem too jacked about going anymore! <feel free to borrow this tactic with any DFs, SOs, or DHs>


----------



## nataliam1976

pegasuscom said:


> I made the mistake of telling the Fiance about the possibility of the trip and I got the hang dog look with the feet shuffle and the pitiful "Well I would like to go to Amsterdam and eat some brownies".  So I told him if he wanted to go, that I would be shopping on his credit card and that I thought there was a Hermes store nearby.  Funny, he didn't seem too jacked about going anymore! <feel free to borrow this tactic with any DFs, SOs, or DHs>




if he is coming my shopping goes on his cc as well!


----------



## joviscot

An4 said:


> I have some bad news - I'm probably gonna have to undergo a procedure, I'll tell you all about it when we meet, so at this point shopping probably  is not an option, I'm gonna need the money. but I'm sure the trip and meeting you will be worth some sacrifice.



Sorry to hear that *HUGS*


----------



## joviscot

pegasuscom said:


> So I told him if he wanted to go, that I would be shopping on his credit card and that I thought there was a Hermes store nearby.



Hubby wouldnt let me do that either!!


----------



## An4

I like it that my BF/SO (so annoying, I really don't know what to call him) is coming, I'm still not tired of him. 
I have no intention of dragging him along while I'm with the girls, and he has no intention of coming with us 
I just thought I'd make the best of my trip, stay a few days, because the girls said they'd come on friday night and leave on sunday, I wouldn't get to see anything because of my flight schedule, I'd literally have one whole day there and that'd be it.


----------



## An4

joviscot said:


> Sorry to hear that *HUGS*



thanks hun!  I'll send you a PM since you can't come


----------



## joviscot

I am still trying to think what I could ask hubby for my birthday when we are in Rome this summer!!  Any ideas ladies??  Nothing too expensive obviously!!

Thanks An4 - take care.


----------



## Elsie87

nataliam1976 said:


> is there anyone who is coming without SOs?


 
I'm coming solo!


----------



## Elsie87

joviscot said:


> I am still trying to think what I could ask hubby for my birthday when we are in Rome this summer!! Any ideas ladies?? Nothing too expensive obviously!!
> 
> Thanks An4 - take care.


 

Hmmm... A wallet? Or a scarf?


----------



## Roxana

*An4*: other ideas: there is a purse-museum in A'dam. Haven't been there yet, but maybe it is a fun idea.. 
Typical tourist things:
-round trip through the waters of A'dam by boat (candlelight tour is most pretty)
-Rijksmuseum
-Vondelpark, next to shopping area (nice to have a picknick or drinks when the weather is good)
-Madam Tusseaud's
-there are Irish pubs (but they are probably in every big european city!)


Is the date 14th of May set? If so keep in mind the 13th (thursday) is Ascension day and I'm not 100% sure, but I think that day everything will be closed as it is a holiday. 
You might want to check if you plan around the 14th...


----------



## Roxana

^Just to add to Ascension day, if you want to do a typical dutch thing, you get up the 13th at the break of dawn and go cycling for miles (and bring a picknick), LOL!
It's not practiced a lot anymore, but the die-hards still continue with this lovely tradition


----------



## joviscot

Elsie87 said:


> Hmmm... A wallet? Or a scarf?



Still got my Chanel wallet but see what I can find in a scarf.  Maybe a longer one from Chanel!!  

I need new flip flops (as such for the summer - anyone seen any good ones??  They have to be wearable for the summer and extreme heat.  Took my birkenstocks to the South of France and couldnt wear them cos it was too hot and they hurt my feet and skinned my toes!!


----------



## Roxana

^ In hot weather, leather flip-flops are the best to wear. 
Gucci has some cute and comfy ones now and then...


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> I like it that my BF/SO (so annoying, I really don't know what to call him) is coming, I'm still not tired of him.
> I have no intention of dragging him along while I'm with the girls, and he has no intention of coming with us
> I just thought I'd make the best of my trip, stay a few days, because the girls said they'd come on friday night and leave on sunday, I wouldn't get to see anything because of my flight schedule, I'd literally have one whole day there and that'd be it.




I am definitely coming for longer than Friday- Sunday, at least one more day But one man to carry the bags will definitely be an asset!  I dot know why I thought others are bringing their SOs too


----------



## Elsie87

nataliam1976 said:


> I am definitely coming for longer than Friday- Sunday, at least one more day But one man to carry the bags will definitely be an asset!  I dot know why I thought others are bringing their SOs too


 
I'll only come from Friday to Sunday; got classes on Monday...


----------



## nataliam1976

Elsie87 said:


> I'll only come from Friday to Sunday; got classes on Monday...




thats ok hunny! Im thinking of taking Friday off work so that i can fly in Thursday evening or Friday morning


----------



## Black_Swarmer

nataliam1976 said:


> thats ok hunny! Im thinking of taking Friday off work so that i can fly in Thursday evening or Friday morning


 
I'm considering that too  Norwegian also has flights on Thursday evening which would be perfect for me!

And yes, how about that coffee - I'll PM you


----------



## nataliam1976

Black_Swarmer said:


> I'm considering that too  Norwegian also has flights on Thursday evening which would be perfect for me!
> 
> And yes, how about that coffee - I'll PM you




Pmed you back, if you dont get it I will just shoot you my mobile numer here and then edit it


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> I am definitely coming for longer than Friday- Sunday, at least one more day But one man to carry the bags will definitely be an asset!  I dot know why I thought others are bringing their SOs too



I told him we have a task for him. he looked at our posts and said - who's this SO?  when he realized he should be carrying bags during shopping his face went -  (he hates shopping)
when we went to London I took his 2 older sisters with us and he spent 2 days shopping with us, he's still traumatized:lolots: 

it's fine, I'll spend some time with him and then some time with you, we'll agree on everything when we get there. it's good that more of us are coming so no one will have to be alone there.


----------



## An4

Roxana said:


> *An4*: other ideas: there is a purse-museum in A'dam. Haven't been there yet, but maybe it is a fun idea..
> Typical tourist things:
> -round trip through the waters of A'dam by boat (candlelight tour is most pretty)
> -Rijksmuseum
> -Vondelpark, next to shopping area (nice to have a picknick or drinks when the weather is good)
> -Madam Tusseaud's
> -there are Irish pubs (but they are probably in every big european city!)
> 
> 
> Is the date 14th of May set? If so keep in mind the 13th (thursday) is Ascension day and I'm not 100% sure, but I think that day everything will be closed as it is a holiday.
> You might want to check if you plan around the 14th...



my hotel is close to vondelpark, that's great! thank you so much for all the tips! I wanted to come on the 13th, but now I'm worried the whole city will be closed. I'll send an email to the hotel and ask them, maybe they know.

*purse museum*??? girls are we going there?


----------



## Black_Swarmer

An4 said:


> *purse museum*??? girls are we going there?


 
Pretty much sounds like a must for a tPF meet!


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> my hotel is close to vondelpark, that's great! thank you so much for all the tips! I wanted to come on the 13th, but now I'm worried the whole city will be closed. I'll send an email to the hotel and ask them, maybe they know.
> 
> *purse museum*??? girls are we going there?




definitely !!!! 

so what, should we book the airplane tickets?


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> I told him we have a task for him. he looked at our posts and said - who's this SO?  when he realized he should be carrying bags during shopping his face went -  (he hates shopping)
> when we went to London I took his 2 older sisters with us and he spent 2 days shopping with us, he's still traumatized:lolots:


----------



## eminere

Awww you girls! I'm so envious


----------



## An4

eminere;13854069 said:
			
		

> Awww you girls! I'm so envious



you could go on a trip around europe and include amsterdam in it in say May


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> you could go on a trip around europe and include amsterdam in it in say May


I wish Europe was only a hop, skip and jump away! And the costs...


----------



## Elsie87

An4 said:


> *I told him we have a task for him. he looked at our posts and said - who's this SO?*  when he realized he should be carrying bags during shopping his face went -  (he hates shopping)
> when we went to London I took his 2 older sisters with us and he spent 2 days shopping with us, he's still traumatized:lolots:
> 
> it's fine, I'll spend some time with him and then some time with you, we'll agree on everything when we get there. it's good that more of us are coming so no one will have to be alone there.


 
Poor guy! 

And yes, *Purse Museum*!!!!!


----------



## An4

eminere;13854169 said:
			
		

> I wish Europe was only a hop, skip and jump away! And the costs...



I know, I totally get it! I have a cousin in Sidney, he told me I could come whenever, but it's just insanely expensive and too far away. I barely survived 9 hours on a plane. well, I'm just saying if you ever decide to come you have friends in Europe


----------



## joviscot

As I said before, I need flat, open flip-flops for the summer trip to Italy.  Anyway, what do you think of these??  Dunno the price tho.


----------



## joviscot

What about these??  

Edited - trying again!!  Sorry An!!


----------



## An4

jovi, I only see the first two, chanel black and red. the other post doesn't show pics to me.
 I like the red ones.


----------



## joviscot

Ani have edited my first post - sorry!!


----------



## An4

it's fine now  I also like the first white ones in the second post, what brand are those? the black gladiators are just too... "heavy" I guess, don't like them. gucci's are cute, but if you wanna walk around flip flops are the worst option, they strain the feet. it's better to have sandals for walking (these with ankle straps)


----------



## joviscot

The first lot (2) are all Chanels, the second lot are all Guccis.  Working my way through the designers!!  Want something that will look smart during the day and at night.  Do love the black gladiators tho!!


----------



## Elsie87

I like the first pair of Guccis (brown sandals) best. But the soles seem quite thin, so you're going to feel that after a day on your feet. I actually have the 3rd pair of Guccis (the white/beige flip flops) but I wouldn't recommend those for lots of walking; the soles are very hard. The red Gucci flip-flops look a bit like my Havaianas and those are very comfortable and I can walk all day in them + I brought them with me on my trip to Sicily (=very hot) and it was fine! But they're not really an evening shoe though... I also like the black gladiators. Don't know about the Chanels... If had to choose, I would go for the 2nd pair.


----------



## joviscot

Thank you for your advice Elsie.  Appreciate it.  I liked the first Gucci pair but your comments have made me think again!!  We have no designer stores (Chanel, Gucci etc) in Scotland, so will probably not be able to buy anything until I am in Rome!!

Could buy online (well hubby will be buying for my birthday!!) but would rather see the shoes first-hand.

Thank you Ani and Elsie.


----------



## An4

well, I vote for red chanel and white gucci sandals  I tried gladiators like those once, they looked nice on the shelf but bad on the feet, too closed up, kwim? maybe that's why I don't like them. edit: don't buy online, better wait so you can try them on, a whole different story then!


----------



## joviscot

Have wanted Glads for YEARS!!  Guess I wont know for sure until I try them on - but I know they will be way too hot for Rome and Sorrento in July!!  Bare foot would be best me thinks!!


----------



## Elsie87

^Or Havaianas; they're cheap, comfortable (they give some sort of 'bounce' with each step), come in great colours and work well in hot weather!  And you can always get a dressier pair when you are in Italy.


----------



## joviscot

I have a pair of Birkenstocks to get me to Roma and the next day is my birthday so wont be wearing the Birkies for long!!


----------



## An4

Elsie87 said:


> ^Or Havaianas; they're cheap, comfortable (they give some sort of 'bounce' with each step), come in great colours and work well in hot weather!  And you can always get a dressier pair when you are in Italy.



I second this! Love Havaianas!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

An4 said:


> I second this! Love Havaianas!


 
Me three 

Basically I love wearing flip flops during summer - I know they're not particularly pretty, but they're so comfortable and easy to wear!


----------



## joviscot

Thats why I want something dressier than Birkenstocks or flip-flops for the summer.  Saw the photoes from our trip last summer and while I had smart summer dresses on, the flip-flops let me down in my opinion!!


----------



## joviscot

Jerry (kitten) lost some fur and has a wee bald patch.  Hubby took her to the vets today and the vets not sure whats up with Jerry, she got a steroid injection. we have to bathe her wound + put cream on it daily.  As for me, I am up for 2 more ops (yuk), apparently I have less than 10% vision in my left eey - cataracts.  Am too young for this!!


----------



## An4

joviscot said:


> Jerry (kitten) lost some fur and has a wee bald patch.  Hubby took her to the vets today and the vets not sure whats up with Jerry, she got a steroid injection. we have to bathe her wound + put cream on it daily.  As for me, I am up for 2 more ops (yuk), apparently I have less than 10% vision in my left eey - cataracts.  Am too young for this!!



poor Jerry  and poor you jovi so sorry to hear that  will the op help you?
it's gonna cost a pretty penny I assume?


----------



## joviscot

Operations wont cost me a penny.  I am getting it done through our National Health Service.  The doctor said that after my first operation, my eyesight will be much better and with both eyes done ..... hopefully my prescriptions for the contact lenses wont be as bad as they are now!!


----------



## nataliam1976

Wth is going on, I was really hoping for a better start in 2010 full of nice jobs and a lot of shopping and instead you both need procedures, I had my wisdom tooth surgically removed and it was just not supposed to be that way.


----------



## Elsie87

*Jovi*: I hope everything turns out ok for you and Jerry!


----------



## joviscot

I know Nat, life is screwed up!!  Dont worry, am sure the nice things are coming and plenty buys on the way!!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Sorry to hear about the ops and the bald spotted Jerry!

I'm going crazy waiting for my Extremes to arrive - I have heard *nothing* from the postoffice/tax bureau and according to NM my parcel was shipped express on Dec. 29! I want those babies so bad and if they are lost somewhere I don't know who to kill ... they're sold out on NM too I've asked NM for a tracking no so I can do a search for them online somewhere - I really hope it's just the Danish authorities taking their good time and that they will arrive safe and sound soon!

On the upside DH got a temp job today - starts tomorrow!  It'll be great for him (and me ...) to get out of the house and have something to get up to in the morning. It is only 4 weeks so far but he was told that they would probably need assistance so there could be a possibility of extending if they all liked each other - he is going to be an a assistant in a children's day care center (childen 0-6 years of age), hasn't tried that before, but I think he will be great at it (and maybe the kiddos can tire him out a bit  in a good way, he's been at home for so long).

*Jovi* - I really do hope your new job comes along in a hurry!

Oh, btw *Nat* - heard from hino? Guess she's busy with her new job, it's been quite a while since she was here ... and can't wait for Thursday to come!  sorry to hear about the tooth - dentists are :censor: people!


----------



## An4

girls, it's official!!!!!! my hotel has been booked!!! I'm buying plate tickets tomorrow (gotta transfer some funds to BF's CC :shame: ) and that is IT!!!!! 

*Camilla*, I can't wait for your Extremes to arrive, I wanna know how they feel and how comfy they are. keep us posted.

*Nat*, we're meeting this year and I'll remember it for that, that's a great big thing! sorry about the tooth, I had the same thing 2 yrs ago - dentist told me to just get high on pills as much as possible for a few days, she was like "oh yeah, doctors get high on legit drugs all the time, it's normal, why suffer the pain"


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> *Nat*, we're meeting this year and I'll remember it for that, that's a great big thing! sorry about the tooth, I had the same thing 2 yrs ago - dentist told me to just get high on pills as much as possible for a few days, she was like "oh yeah, doctors get high on legit drugs all the time, it's normal, why suffer the pain"




Im booking the tickets tomorrow then! 

Yes ur right, that meeting is a fantastic thing to look forward to!  

Oh I have been high for two weeks now on painkillers and the sucker gum still hurts...


----------



## nataliam1976

Black_Swarmer said:


> Sorry to hear about the ops and the bald spotted Jerry!
> 
> I'm going crazy waiting for my Extremes to arrive - I have heard *nothing* from the postoffice/tax bureau and according to NM my parcel was shipped express on Dec. 29! I want those babies so bad and if they are lost somewhere I don't know who to kill ... they're sold out on NM too I've asked NM for a tracking no so I can do a search for them online somewhere - I really hope it's just the Danish authorities taking their good time and that they will arrive safe and sound soon!
> 
> On the upside DH got a temp job today - starts tomorrow!  It'll be great for him (and me ...) to get out of the house and have something to get up to in the morning. It is only 4 weeks so far but he was told that they would probably need assistance so there could be a possibility of extending if they all liked each other - he is going to be an a assistant in a children's day care center (childen 0-6 years of age), hasn't tried that before, but I think he will be great at it (and maybe the kiddos can tire him out a bit  in a good way, he's been at home for so long).
> 
> *Jovi* - I really do hope your new job comes along in a hurry!
> 
> Oh, btw *Nat* - heard from hino? Guess she's busy with her new job, it's been quite a while since she was here ... and can't wait for Thursday to come!  sorry to hear about the tooth - dentists are :censor: people!





fingers crossed on extremes being close to Denmark hun! and YAY for hubby getting a job


no word from hino I am afraid, I hope she shows up soon ... at least Thursday is almost round the corner !


----------



## Roxana

^Please stop talking about those horrible wisdom tooth removals! Yikes! I still have all, some haven't even come through all the way (I'm freakin' 31! lol! )and just the thought of a surgical removal makes me 

What are those 'Extremes' you are talking about Black_Swarmer? I'm curious to hear!! Whatever it is, I'm sure it will be in customs. Dutch customs holds my items (when there are up for dutypayment) hostage for 2/3 weeks sometimes!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Roxana said:


> ^Please stop talking about those horrible wisdom tooth removals! Yikes! I still have all, some haven't even come through all the way (I'm freakin' 31! lol! )and just the thought of a surgical removal makes me
> 
> What are those 'Extremes' you are talking about Black_Swarmer? I'm curious to hear!! Whatever it is, I'm sure it will be in customs. Dutch customs holds my items (when there are up for dutypayment) hostage for 2/3 weeks sometimes!


 
Heh, have had 3 wisdom teeth taken out, 2 pulled out, 1 surgically removed - wasn't too bad, fortunately! 1 is still in there somewhere - probably never will show ...

The Extremes are these babies:





- found them on Nieman Marcus on sale and had to order them - took a couple of calls since the first person I reached in their CS wasn't very helpful, the next one was though  They'd better be in customs and get here fast otherwise Nat and me won't be able to be shoe twins for SATC2


----------



## Elsie87

^LOVE those! 

You could bring them with you on our trip?


----------



## nataliam1976

So Elsie, wanna share a room in Amsterdam? 


Blackie, do you know if you are taking an extra day off ?


----------



## Elsie87

^I would love to share a room with you!  But isn't it going to be a problem if I stay only 2 nights and you stay longer?


----------



## Roxana

Black_Swarmer said:


> Heh, have had 3 wisdom teeth taken out, 2 pulled out, 1 surgically removed - wasn't too bad, fortunately! 1 is still in there somewhere - probably never will show ...
> 
> The Extremes are these babies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - found them on Nieman Marcus on sale and had to order them - took a couple of calls since the first person I reached in their CS wasn't very helpful, the next one was though  They'd better be in customs and get here fast otherwise Nat and me won't be able to be shoe twins for SATC2


 
whoaaaa! those are hot indeed!!!  Hope I will be seeing you (and Nat ofcourse!) on them strolling around A'dam...


----------



## nataliam1976

Elsie87 said:


> ^I would love to share a room with you!  But isn't it going to be a problem if I stay only 2 nights and you stay longer?


 

the price for twin room is the same as for single hun ! and will help us save a bit


----------



## nataliam1976

and I suggest we dont take breakfast in the hotel and have lovely breakfasts in town


----------



## Elsie87

nataliam1976 said:


> the price for twin room is the same as for single hun ! and will help us save a bit


 
Ow okay! I'll be your room mate then! 

And I agree about the breakfast!


----------



## Elsie87

Roxana said:


> whoaaaa! those are hot indeed!!! Hope I will be seeing you (and Nat ofcourse!) on them strolling around A'dam...


 
Yes, we should all bring a HOT pair of shoes!


----------



## nataliam1976

Elsie87 said:


> Yes, we should all bring a HOT pair of shoes!


 

I am definitely bringing my extremes !  I just dont know who will carry me around after a few hours...


----------



## Elsie87

^Ana's boyfriend...


----------



## An4

^ 

he said, laughingly, and I really do quote (we speak english at home a lot) "well, your ***** is coming with ya, I'm just gonna leave my balls at home..."


update for A'dam debauchery tour - tickets and hotel - all payed for! 

in what hotel will you girls stay?


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> ^
> 
> he said, laughingly, and I really do quote (we speak english at home a lot) "well, your ***** is coming with ya, I'm just gonna leave my balls at home..."
> 
> 
> update for A'dam debauchery tour - tickets and hotel - all payed for!
> 
> in what hotel will you girls stay?


 
same as you and your *****, darling !


----------



## Elsie87

^Hahaha!


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> same as you and your *****, darling !



I'm having so much fun here, I literally LOL when I read our posts here 

that's such great news! I can see us already, returning to the hotel, trying to enter other people's rooms, leaving brownie crumbs as we go, brownies falling out of our Diors, my BF wearing Camilla's Extremes, we made some tranny friends in the red light district so we brought them along, falling asleep in the hallways, Nat hugging a stolen wax figure... 
we're waking up in prison, they tell us why they had us arrested... we're still ROFLing...

why don't you use that special offer then? it includes breakfast (supposedly very yummy) and public transport ticket for 72 hours, you just have to stay min. 3 nights. you said you wanted to stay longer 
we're staying 4 nights - 13th to 17th.


----------



## Elsie87

An4 said:


> I'm having so much fun here, I literally LOL when I read our posts here
> 
> *that's such great news! I can see us already, returning to the hotel, trying to enter other people's rooms, leaving brownie crumbs as we go, brownies falling out of our Diors, my BF wearing Camilla's Extremes, we made some tranny friends in the red light district so we brought them along, falling asleep in the hallways, Nat hugging a stolen wax figure... *
> *we're waking up in prison, they tell us why they had us arrested... we're still ROFLing...*
> 
> why don't you use that special offer then? it includes breakfast (supposedly very yummy) and public transport ticket for 72 hours, you just have to stay min. 3 nights. you said you wanted to stay longer
> we're staying 4 nights - 13th to 17th.


 
My kind of holiday, haha!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

An4 said:


> I'm having so much fun here, I literally LOL when I read our posts here
> 
> that's such great news! I can see us already, returning to the hotel, trying to enter other people's rooms, leaving brownie crumbs as we go, brownies falling out of our Diors, *my BF wearing Camilla's Extremes*, we made some tranny friends in the red light district so we brought them along, falling asleep in the hallways, *Nat hugging a stolen wax figure*...
> we're waking up in prison, they tell us why they had us arrested... we're still ROFLing...


 
 We all know who that stolen wax figure is  and your BF is only wearing my shoes because he can't carry both Nat and me ... doubt that I'll be able to go shopping in those babies - but can't wait to get them!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Finally got a tracking no. from Nieman Marcus and the tracking info said that my long awaited parcel was attempted delivered today - haven't seen/heard anyone though and no slip in the mailbox, but at least now I know they're here!

And I guess I'll have to break them in straight away when I get them so I can bring them to A'dam ...


----------



## Elsie87

^Yay! Can't wait to see them!


----------



## Roxana

Elsie87 said:


> Yes, we should all bring a HOT pair of shoes!


 


nataliam1976 said:


> I am definitely bringing my extremes !  I just dont know who will carry me around after a few hours...


 

In the name of fashion, that is a GREAT idea!!

But PRACTICALLY I have to warn you all, I think Amsterdam is like the most high'heel unfriendly city in Europe! There are a quite a bit of streets and plaza's that are covered in little bricks. There was this trendwatch lady on tv some time ago openly complaining about this, lol!

But let that not put you off! I say bring those high heels!!! (just make sure to throw some flats or flipflops in your purse, just in case )


----------



## An4

*Camilla*, so glad to hear about the extremes!!!! yay!!

*Roxana*, thank you for the input, I'm not bringing high heels, no way. converse and ballerinas will be fine, I love walking and I still haven't heard of high heels comfy enough to walk miles in them. I have this image of A'dam as a laid back place, so I think converse will fit in 
maybe high heels would be good for that street with posh shops?


----------



## Roxana

^Converse will fit in just perfect, don't worry   High heels will too though 

BTW, there ARE comfy heels, though I'm not talking stiletto's, but 'Camper' shoes has really cute shoes withs some high heels, made of rubber! I walked miles (really miles!) on them in Rome on my trip there, not a problem! And I don't even wear heels that often...


----------



## Elsie87

An4 said:


> *Camilla*, so glad to hear about the extremes!!!! yay!!
> 
> *Roxana*, thank you for the input, I'm not bringing high heels, no way. converse and ballerinas will be fine, I love walking and I still haven't heard of high heels comfy enough to walk miles in them. I have this image of A'dam as a laid back place, so I think converse will fit in
> *maybe high heels would be good for that street with posh shops?*


 
Yes, exactly!


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> I'm having so much fun here, I literally LOL when I read our posts here
> 
> that's such great news! I can see us already, returning to the hotel, trying to enter other people's rooms, leaving brownie crumbs as we go, brownies falling out of our Diors, my BF wearing Camilla's Extremes, we made some tranny friends in the red light district so we brought them along, falling asleep in the hallways, Nat hugging a stolen wax figure...
> we're waking up in prison, they tell us why they had us arrested... we're still ROFLing...
> 
> why don't you use that special offer then? it includes breakfast (supposedly very yummy) and public transport ticket for 72 hours, you just have to stay min. 3 nights. you said you wanted to stay longer
> we're staying 4 nights - 13th to 17th.


 

you just made my day with that post! 

Im definitely considering that special offer now!


Completely changing the subject: we finally have a buyer for our apartment that we have been trying to sell for a year and a half now! But of course the new place we were looking at and loved is sold and was on the website by mistake, and there is nothing else we would like to buy at the moment. Freaking hell...


----------



## joviscot

Happy you got your apartment sold but not happy at your other news.  Hope you find something soon


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> you just made my day with that post!
> 
> Im definitely considering that special offer now!
> 
> 
> Completely changing the subject: we finally have a buyer for our apartment that we have been trying to sell for a year and a half now! But of course the new place we were looking at and loved is sold and was on the website by mistake, and there is nothing else we would like to buy at the moment. Freaking hell...



glad I did 

so about the apartment - have you searched high and low for the new place or just casually browsed? I don't own an apartment but I moved a lot and whenever I was about to give up something came up. but it took A LOT of research, energy and time.


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> glad I did
> 
> so about the apartment - have you searched high and low for the new place or just casually browsed? I don't own an apartment but I moved a lot and whenever I was about to give up something came up. but it took A LOT of research, energy and time.



we have searched all available offers in the location we need to live in ( close to boyfriends son´s school) and this was the one that really made us go oooh. Of course we had to be a few days too late !  I would rather lose the sale and keep waiting than buy something I am not happy with, you know?


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> we have searched all available offers in the location we need to live in ( close to boyfriends son´s school) and this was the one that really made us go oooh. Of course we had to be a few days too late !  I would rather lose the sale and keep waiting than buy something I am not happy with, you know?



of course, it's not like you can return it after a few days in case you don't like it  

in that case better pass on the offer. who knows what's waiting for you, maybe it's better you were late for this one


----------



## twoodcc

dior chat forum finally........... something i can relate to my self.... the best thing abt dior is that is fashion oriented and it matches ewith anything u wear


----------



## Black_Swarmer

nataliam1976 said:


> we have searched all available offers in the location we need to live in ( close to boyfriends son´s school) and this was the one that really made us go oooh. Of course we had to be a few days too late ! I would rather lose the sale and keep waiting than buy something I am not happy with, you know?


 
Would it be an option to get a rental while looking for something to buy?


----------



## nataliam1976

Black_Swarmer said:


> Would it be an option to get a rental while looking for something to buy?




only if he paid us VERY well for this apartment, basically over the price and he wont. Otherwise with no guarantees when we could move and all the double move hassle and additional costs I cant be bothered.


----------



## joviscot

How much time do you have before the person would want to move into your apartment??


----------



## nataliam1976

joviscot said:


> How much time do you have before the person would want to move into your apartment??




he wants to move in  on 1 March and he wants a confirmation from us NOW that this will be possible...


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> he wants to move in  on 1 March and he wants a confirmation from us NOW that this will be possible...



tell him -


----------



## pegasuscom

An4 said:


> ^
> 
> he said, laughingly, and I really do quote (we speak english at home a lot) *"well, your ***** is coming with ya, I'm just gonna leave my balls at home..."*
> 
> 
> update for A'dam debauchery tour - tickets and hotel - all payed for!
> 
> in what hotel will you girls stay?



:lolots:


----------



## joviscot

I hate when people put pressure on others.  He should back on to give you time to think.  *HUGS*


----------



## Elsie87

*Nat* I hope everything turns out okay for you!


----------



## pegasuscom

Poor *Auntie Nat*!  Out on the street with her shopping cart filled full of Dior, Balenciaga & Hermes!  Seriously, in this economy, is the offer too good to pass up?  Is it hard to find quality apts?  Maybe a house instead?  If you go the house route, don't forget it must have a dungeon and a stable!


----------



## pegasuscom

twoodcc said:


> dior chat forum finally........... something i can relate to my self.... the best thing abt dior is that is fashion oriented and it matches ewith anything u wear



Welcome!


----------



## nataliam1976

haha the apartment we wanted and thought was sold, isnt! having a look at it on Sunday



Guess what ladies, me and Blackie went for dinner tonight and it turns out we live 10 mins away from each other!it was a blast!


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> haha the apartment we wanted and thought was sold, isnt! having a look at it on Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what ladies, me and Blackie went for dinner tonight and it turns out we live 10 mins away from each other!it was a blast!





now this is a good day...


----------



## Black_Swarmer

nataliam1976 said:


> haha the apartment we wanted and thought was sold, isnt! having a look at it on Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what ladies, me and Blackie went for dinner tonight and it turns out we live 10 mins away from each other!it was a blast!


 
I really hope you get this appt! :fingers_crossed:

And yeah, it was a blast  Can't wait to do it again and of course the trip to A'dam


----------



## Elsie87

nataliam1976 said:


> haha the apartment we wanted and thought was sold, isnt! having a look at it on Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what ladies, me and Blackie went for dinner tonight and it turns out we live 10 mins away from each other!it was a blast!


 
Yay, that's great news! 

I'm glad you girls had fun; can't wait for Amsterdam! *Roommate Nat*, how are we going to arrange the booking of the hotel?


----------



## joviscot

Good day for you Nat - fingers crossed for Sunday.


----------



## An4

I'm kinda jealous, I wanna go to dinners and hang out with you all! we should have an online dinner party before A'dam


----------



## eminere

Anyone interested in a reveal...? And it ain't _small_ either honey


----------



## joviscot

Em you in the D+G store again???!?!


----------



## eminere

joviscot said:


> Em you in the D+G store again???!?!


Nope - this is 100% pure Dior goodness, all 60 x 50cm of it!


----------



## joviscot

Ok its W-A-Y too early in the morning and I havent had my chocolate yet, so I cant even think what you bought despite the measurements!!


----------



## An4

eminere&#8482;;13927468 said:
			
		

> nope - this is 100% pure dior goodness, all 60 x 50cm of it!



do it!!!!


----------



## eminere

joviscot said:


> Ok its W-A-Y too early in the morning and I havent had my chocolate yet, so I cant even think what you bought despite the measurements!!


Just think _B-I-G_ 

And the best part - it wasn't even a buy!


----------



## joviscot

Big - car?!?!  Ha!!

Scarf??


----------



## eminere

joviscot said:


> Big - car?!?!  Ha!!
> 
> Scarf??


Nope!


----------



## joviscot

A football player (with too much money) bought this car for himself.  What do you think of the colour?!?!  I think it screams "bad taste" but thats me!!


----------



## joviscot

Ach Emi - pjs, coat, bag, tie ......


----------



## Black_Swarmer

*Go Emi, go Emi* (insert pom poms ...)!


----------



## eminere

joviscot said:


> A football player (with too much money) bought this car for himself.  What do you think of the colour?!?!  I think it screams "bad taste" but thats me!!


Eww. How vulgar.


----------



## joviscot

Emi I need to go to work soon so please reveal soon otherwise I have to wait til tonight!!


----------



## eminere

joviscot said:


> Emi I need to go to work soon so please reveal soon otherwise I have to wait til tonight!!


Hahaha sorry, I haven't even taken photos yet!  I actually just got back _from_ work and am absolutely tired, might have to wait til tomorrow for a reveal.

But I promise it'll be worth the wait. 

Oh, and it _is_ a bag.


----------



## joviscot

Pah no excuse - hmph!!!!  JOKE!!

So I was right - woo hoo!!  Well I am sure I can wait til tomorrow but need something to keep me going until then ......... ok off to work - blah!!


----------



## eminere

joviscot said:


> Pah no excuse - hmph!!!!  JOKE!!
> 
> So I was right - woo hoo!!  Well I am sure I can wait til tomorrow but need something to keep me going until then ......... ok off to work - blah!!


Have a great day at work! 

Mine was quite a nightmare...


----------



## Lovedior

joviscot said:


> A football player (with too much money) bought this car for himself.  What do you think of the colour?!?!  I think it screams "bad taste" but thats me!!



it does scream bad taste and its almost hurting my eyes LOLLLLL so much ugliness......


----------



## nataliam1976

Black_Swarmer said:


> I really hope you get this appt! :fingers_crossed:
> 
> And yeah, it was a blast  Can't wait to do it again and of course the trip to A'dam


 

thanks to you I am going to see the lawyer first, find out how it works in Denmark with inheritance laws...

Im coming over to see the kitties very soon, get ready for the invasion


Dang, ladies, we should all live nearby and have fun together !


----------



## nataliam1976

Elsie87 said:


> Yay, that's great news!
> 
> I'm glad you girls had fun; can't wait for Amsterdam! *Roommate Nat*, how are we going to arrange the booking of the hotel?


 


I will book the room, hunny, and then you can just pay me back your part`? how about that?


----------



## nataliam1976

joviscot said:


> A football player (with too much money) bought this car for himself. What do you think of the colour?!?! I think it screams "bad taste" but thats me!!


 


It makes me wanna puke, ostentatious and garish


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;13927775 said:
			
		

> Have a great day at work!
> 
> Mine was quite a nightmare...


 



oooh poor emi....then taking pictures should be a ralxing way of spending your evening, not just going to sleep!


----------



## nataliam1976

Thank you so much all of you sweeties, I have some legal ( and relationship ) stuff to clarify before we take the plunge, but I am looking forward to having a look at this place !


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> thanks to you I am going to see the lawyer first, find out how it works in Denmark with inheritance laws...
> 
> Im coming over to see the kitties very soon, get ready for the invasion
> 
> 
> Dang, ladies, we should all live nearby and have fun together !




oh I wanna see kittens!!! we should live closer, I agree! I wanna move. you think I could find work in denmark? do you need a secretary or an intern?


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> Thank you so much all of you sweeties, I have some legal ( and relationship ) stuff to clarify before we take the plunge, but I am looking forward to having a look at this place !



ugh. but it has to be done! you have my full support. and you know where you can stay and rest when you come to your favorite holiday/vacation country


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> oooh poor emi....then taking pictures should be a ralxing way of spending your evening, not just going to sleep!


As you wish! 











I think a reveal thread is in order...!


----------



## An4

eminere;13928395 said:
			
		

> As you wish!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think a reveal thread is in order...!



I jumped a bit and clapped my hands and my BF gave me this weird look "what?" and I told him you had bought a new bag and I couldn't wait to see it! now he wants to see it too


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;13928395 said:
			
		

> As you wish!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think a reveal thread is in order...!


 

You are such a good boy, emi !


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> oh I wanna see kittens!!! we should live closer, I agree! I wanna move. you think I could find work in denmark? do you need a secretary or an intern?


 


you can always apply ! or apply in Croatia and then move to Denmark, so that you can have interviews there and then you would be close to us and kitties hehe

where in Croatia do you live hun?


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> ugh. but it has to be done! you have my full support. and you know where you can stay and rest when you come to your favorite holiday/vacation country


 

thank you...I am so going to take you up on the offer one day


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> you can always apply ! or apply in xxx and then move to Denmark, so that you can have interviews there and then you would be close to us and kitties hehe
> 
> where in xxx do you live hun?



don't say that here so... publicly! we're a tiny country, people will know who I am  I'll PM you! edit the message please.

how do I apply? what do I do? go to the embassy and say hi I wanna work in Denmark?


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> thank you...I am so going to take you up on the offer one day



the invitation stands


----------



## joviscot

Emi whats in the box <drumming fingers on desk> !!!

We all need to move to DiorLand !!!  Ha!!


----------



## Elsie87

nataliam1976 said:


> I will book the room, hunny, and then you can just pay me back your part`? how about that?


 
Sure thing!


----------



## joviscot

Doubt anyone will come visit Scotland cos there are no Dior stores here


----------



## An4

joviscot said:


> Doubt anyone will come visit Scotland cos there are no Dior stores here



I wanna meet the people


----------



## Black_Swarmer

nataliam1976 said:


> Im coming over to see the kitties very soon, get ready for the invasion


 
You - and BF - are welcome  Just don't wear Chanel or anything else expensive clothing since Mary is always test riding our guests and the rest of the gang joins in the efforts to shed as much as possible on anyone who comes through the door ...


----------



## Black_Swarmer

An4 said:


> I wanna meet the people


 
Me too, I'd love to go the Scotland


----------



## joviscot

Ani and Black be great to see you guys!!


----------



## hinotori

woah I have been absent for more than a week here and I missed out so much!
I am sorry ush:
But when will you guys visit Amsterdam?
I have stayed in Amsterdam too and I stayed at the NH Krasnapolsky hotel which is right in the middle of the Amsterdam City!
If you guys haven't booked any hotels yet, I can sure check out the prices for you!
Oh by the way I don't think there is a Dior boutique in Holland, my bad :cry:


----------



## joviscot

Dont feel bad Hinotori, theres no Dior store in Scotland either!!


----------



## nataliam1976

Black_Swarmer said:


> You - and BF - are welcome  Just don't wear Chanel or anything else expensive clothing since Mary is always test riding our guests and the rest of the gang joins in the efforts to shed as much as possible on anyone who comes through the door ...





sweatpants and a shirt with holes it is!


----------



## nataliam1976

hinotori said:


> woah I have been absent for more than a week here and I missed out so much!
> I am sorry ush:
> But when will you guys visit Amsterdam?
> I have stayed in Amsterdam too and I stayed at the NH Krasnapolsky hotel which is right in the middle of the Amsterdam City!
> If you guys haven't booked any hotels yet, I can sure check out the prices for you!
> Oh by the way I don't think there is a Dior boutique in Holland, my bad :cry:





14-17 May and we are staying at the Hem hotel


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> don't say that here so... publicly! we're a tiny country, people will know who I am  I'll PM you! edit the message please.
> 
> how do I apply? what do I do? go to the embassy and say hi I wanna work in Denmark?




sorry, i was sure you mentioned here before where you lived ! I will ask a mode to edit my post


----------



## hinotori

Ah that sounds awesome Nat!!! I have never stayed in the HEM hotel before, but I will be sure to meet up with you guys~ Planning on shopping and sightseeing?


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> sorry, i was sure you mentioned here before where you lived ! I will ask a mode to edit my post



no problem hun, I doubt many people saw it, but still... I don't mind telling my friends though 
 ever since I recognized, in one forum, my acquaintance who attempted suicide (they never told me this, so I pretend I don't know, it's very personal and not my place to pry) I'm kinda paranoid when it comes to personal info and identity online.


----------



## Elsie87

hinotori said:


> Ah that sounds awesome Nat!!! I have never stayed in the HEM hotel before, but I will be sure to meet up with you guys~ Planning on shopping and sightseeing?


 
Shopping, sightseeing, drinking cocktails, eating brownies, strutting around in insanely high heels, etc. 


I would love to meet you!


----------



## Elsie87

*Ana*: That's horrible... I understand you completely dear!


----------



## hinotori

Elsie87 said:


> Shopping, sightseeing, drinking cocktails, eating brownies, strutting around in insanely high heels, etc.
> 
> 
> I would love to meet you!



Ah can't wait Amsterdam is quite close to my home, I can be there within 1 1/2 hours  how many ppl will be going to Amsterdam in may?
can't wait to meet you all!!


----------



## Elsie87

^Let's see: Me, Natalia, Black_Swarmer, Roxana, Ana + her boyfriend and now you. 

I'm lucky too: Antwerp-Amsterdam is about 2 hours by train!


----------



## An4

Elsie87 said:


> *Ana*: That's horrible... I understand you completely dear!



thanks hun 

*hino* can't wait to meet you too! like *Elsie *said, we'll do whatever comes naturally in Amsterdam


----------



## eminere

What the hell kind of a friend is it who:

1. Calls you at 8.50pm to ask if you'd like to have a late dinner later on, and at a fine dining restaurant at that (which you're ok with),

2. Msgs you later at 9.40pm to arrange a place and tells you that he is leaving to come meet you now,

3. You get ready in anticipation for the dinner - fresh change of clothes, hair and makeup and all that,

4. Said friend then msgs you at 10:15pm from his house as he HASN'T LEFT YET but has gotten the details of the restaurant wrong, and says he will leave right away,

5. THEN at 10:35pm msgs you again FROM HIS HOME to say that SOMEONE ELSE - his best friend, who is a complete stranger to you - will be joining?

Can anyone answer me this?  Is this normal behaviour???

This so-called friend has all the emotional sensitivities of a CHILD.

ARGH SO IRRITATED!

Needless to say, I am NOT doing the dinner with him.

Or should I say, them.

Thank you for letting me vent, I know everyone on here is now chatting about the upcoming meet and I am interrupting.


----------



## Elsie87

^No problem dear! 

I'm also irritated by the behaviour of some of my friends. This actually sounds familiar, and it's certainly not-done in my book...


----------



## eminere

Elsie87 said:


> ^No problem dear!
> 
> I'm also irritated by the behaviour of some of my friends. This actually sounds familiar, and it's certainly not-done in my book...


And this is the umpteenth time he has pulled this kind of :censor: on me.

Maybe next time I should make HIM wait an hour for me and then at the last minute turn up with one of my friends


----------



## Roxana

joviscot said:


> Doubt anyone will come visit Scotland cos there are no Dior stores here


 


Elsie87 said:


> Shopping, sightseeing, drinking cocktails, eating brownies, strutting around in insanely high heels, etc.
> 
> 
> I would love to meet you!


 

*joviscot*: I would come to Scotland! Has been on my want-to-go-to-places-list for a while now! Do they have the 'cosy' pubs there like the Irish ones ('cause I love those, lol!)?

*Elsie*: I like your dayplan


----------



## An4

eminere&#8482;;13941581 said:
			
		

> What the hell kind of a friend is it who:
> 
> 1. Calls you at 8.50pm to ask if you'd like to have a late dinner later on, and at a fine dining restaurant at that (which you're ok with),
> 
> 2. Msgs you later at 9.40pm to arrange a place and tells you that he is leaving to come meet you now,
> 
> 3. You get ready in anticipation for the dinner - fresh change of clothes, hair and makeup and all that,
> 
> 4. Said friend then msgs you at 10:15pm from his house as he HASN'T LEFT YET but has gotten the details of the restaurant wrong, and says he will leave right away,
> 
> 5. THEN at 10:35pm msgs you again FROM HIS HOME to say that SOMEONE ELSE - his best friend, who is a complete stranger to you - will be joining?
> 
> Can anyone answer me this?  Is this normal behaviour???
> 
> This so-called friend has all the emotional sensitivities of a CHILD.
> 
> ARGH SO IRRITATED!
> 
> Needless to say, I am NOT doing the dinner with him.
> 
> Or should I say, them.
> 
> Thank you for letting me vent, I know everyone on here is now chatting about the upcoming meet and I am interrupting.



you're not interrupting hun, we need a new turn 

you're absolutely right and I second what you did. we're not always in a mood for everything - sometimes I like meeting new people, sometimes I wanna be in a familiar territory. I respect everyone's time, wishes and preferences but I really expect the same of them when it comes to my time and wishes. so whatever it is that they wanna do I need to know so I can decide how I feel about it and whether I want it. there's a fine line between spontaneity and recklessness, your "friend" seems to be in the latter category, he just showed that he doesn't respect you, so I'd reconsider the relationship.


----------



## An4

eminere;13941628 said:
			
		

> And this is the umpteenth time he has pulled this kind of :censor: on me.
> 
> Maybe next time I should make HIM wait an hour for me and then at the last minute turn up with one of my friends



I wouldn't waste time and energy on such people. nice clean cut should do it. you won't live forever, better spend time and love on people who are true friends, who make you feel good and who don't upset you (well, at least not a lot )


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> you're not interrupting hun, we need a new turn
> 
> you're absolutely right and I second what you did. we're not always in a mood for everything - sometimes I like meeting new people, sometimes I wanna be in a familiar territory. I respect everyone's time, wishes and preferences but I really expect the same of them when it comes to my time and wishes. so whatever it is that they wanna do I need to know so I can decide how I feel about it and whether I want it. there's a fine line between spontaneity and recklessness, your "friend" seems to be in the latter category, he just showed that he doesn't respect you, so I'd reconsider the relationship.


YES thank you you actually understand where I'm coming from.

It's not that I'm trying to be deliberately anti-social or difficult, but you just don't spring this kind of thing on people like that!  It's just not POLITE! I'm already pretty introverted and get quite uncomfortable around people I don't know, and he knows this!


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> I wouldn't waste time and energy on such people. nice clean cut should do it. you won't live forever, better spend time and love on people who are true friends, who make you feel good and who don't upset you (well, at least not a lot )


Yes I think I need to do a lot of weeding this new year.


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;13941713 said:
			
		

> Yes I think I need to do a lot of weeding this new year.




Im so sorry your friend is an insensitive jerk, hunA few years ago I got so sick and tired of so called "friends" like that surrounding me, that I decided to stop wasting my time on anyone who doesnt deserve it. I got rid of them and bad energy they were bringing in and it feels much better now, I highly recommend it.


----------



## An4

eminere;13941704 said:
			
		

> YES thank you you actually understand where I'm coming from.
> 
> It's not that I'm trying to be deliberately anti-social or difficult, but you just don't spring this kind of thing on people like that!  It's just not POLITE! I'm already pretty introverted and get quite uncomfortable around people I don't know, and he knows this!



I really do understand, so whenever you need to vent/talk I'm here. politeness is the key, we live in a society, not a jungle.


----------



## Roxana

^^ I totally second that. 
I stopped giving my energy to people that don't give it back. I cut off quite a bit of people the last few years, but it makes me so much happier! I rather invest in the quality of the few people that surround me than waste my minutes on this planet with the ones that are not worth it anymore. 

I have to admit, I give people plenty of opportunities even though there are already things out of balance(sometimes even for years), but there just comes a point when it has reached a certain (time) level and when it's gone, the love is just really gone... they will remain nothing more than just an acquantaince.


----------



## Roxana

On another note:
Wasn't there a reveal in the making?
Can't remember having seen the outcome...


----------



## joviscot

Roxanna - plenty "cosy pubs" in Scotland like in Dublin etc!!

Emi - I got rid of friends who caused me stress.  Lifes too short for putting up with their behaviour and cr*p.  *HUGS*  You dont deserve treatment like this.


----------



## An4

it's nice to see strong people here - we're not doormat material, yay!


----------



## hinotori

woah what kind of friend is that Emi? get loose!!


----------



## hinotori

Elsie87 said:


> ^Let's see: Me, Natalia, Black_Swarmer, Roxana, Ana + her boyfriend and now you.
> 
> I'm lucky too: Antwerp-Amsterdam is about 2 hours by train!



i can't wait to meet you guys! 
since I live close to Amsterdam, i always can bring some home baked stuff along if you guys like!


----------



## nataliam1976

hinotori said:


> i can't wait to meet you guys!
> since I live close to Amsterdam, i always can bring some home baked stuff along if you guys like!





I never say no to home baked goodies !


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> Im so sorry your friend is an insensitive jerk, hunA few years ago I got so sick and tired of so called "friends" like that surrounding me, that I decided to stop wasting my time on anyone who doesnt deserve it. I got rid of them and bad energy they were bringing in and it feels much better now, I highly recommend it.


Yes too much bad energy around... I discovered over _Christmas_ another two so-called friends for who they really are.  It was a very disappointing Christmas.  Another two to weed out...


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> I really do understand, so whenever you need to vent/talk I'm here. politeness is the key, we live in a society, not a jungle.


Thank you kindly An4


----------



## eminere

Roxana said:


> ^^ I totally second that.
> I stopped giving my energy to people that don't give it back. I cut off quite a bit of people the last few years, but it makes me so much happier! I rather invest in the quality of the few people that surround me than waste my minutes on this planet with the ones that are not worth it anymore.
> 
> I have to admit, I give people plenty of opportunities even though there are already things out of balance(sometimes even for years), but there just comes a point when it has reached a certain (time) level and when it's gone, the love is just really gone... they will remain nothing more than just an acquantaince.


I am the same, unfortunately, I give people way too much credit and way too much benefit of the doubt sometimes...  And when it comes to the breaking point there's already a lot of accumulated hurt.


----------



## eminere

joviscot said:


> Emi - I got rid of friends who caused me stress.  Lifes too short for putting up with their behaviour and cr*p.  *HUGS*  You dont deserve treatment like this.


Thank you


----------



## eminere

Roxana said:


> On another note:
> Wasn't there a reveal in the making?
> Can't remember having seen the outcome...


Reveal here: http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/a-big-reveal-550490.html


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Emi, I hope you figure things out - life really is too short to put up with inconsiderate 'friends' like that ... but I do understand about wanting to give people the benefit of the doubt, perhaps a little to many times, but there is a limit - sounds like you've reached it which is probably good for you! Then you will be able to concentrate on the people who are truly your friends


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Does anyone know how to remove 'extremely waterproof' makeup?! Went to my GF's birthday party in 80's style this evening, and I'm still wearing very 80's blue eyeliner despite attacking it with L'Oreal's cleansing napkins for waterproof and long-lasting makeup, regular liquid makeup remover and water/soap ... Guess I'll have a very long-lasting memory of a great party


----------



## eminere

Black_Swarmer said:


> Emi, I hope you figure things out - life really is too short to put up with inconsiderate 'friends' like that ... but I do understand about wanting to give people the benefit of the doubt, perhaps a little to many times, but there is a limit - sounds like you've reached it which is probably good for you! Then you will be able to concentrate on the people who are truly your friends


Too short indeed!  Not gonna waste any more time or energy on such people


----------



## eminere

Black_Swarmer said:


> Does anyone know how to remove 'extremely waterproof' makeup?! Went to my GF's birthday party in 80's style this evening, and I'm still wearing very 80's blue eyeliner despite attacking it with L'Oreal's cleansing napkins for waterproof and long-lasting makeup, regular liquid makeup remover and water/soap ... Guess I'll have a very long-lasting memory of a great party


I hear MAC's wipes are great.  I use Clinique's Take The Day Off bi-phase myself.  Otherwise you could always just use some olive, corn, sesame or other non-volatile plant oils in your kitchen.


----------



## Black_Swarmer

eminere;13950393 said:
			
		

> I hear MAC's wipes are great. I use Clinique's Take The Day Off bi-phase myself. Otherwise you could always just use some olive, corn, sesame or other non-volatile plant oils in your kitchen.


 
Once again, amazed by your knowledge  Will try the oil for now (since it's 3.47 am here ...) and consider getting some Mac's or Clinique for the next time around! It is an otherwise great eyeliner, it stays in place for as long as you want it to, and then some!


----------



## An4

hinotori said:


> i can't wait to meet you guys!
> since I live close to Amsterdam, i always can bring some home baked stuff along if you guys like!



by all means yes, bring some! will they be the special kind or regular?


----------



## An4

my dear peeps, I went to see Avatar last night... I loved it! 
is it me or did they make jake sully look like robert pattinson?


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> my dear peeps, I went to see Avatar last night... I loved it!
> is it me or did they make jake sully look like robert pattinson?




OMG I did too!  did you like it? we saw it in 3d. I didnt see Pattinson in there thank all the gods on earth and pandora, lol


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> OMG I did too!  did you like it? we saw it in 3d. I didnt see Pattinson in there thank all the gods on earth and pandora, lol



yes, LOVED it! also in 3D, but they could have made it more 3Dish. 
and I like pattinson  not the character edward and all the craze of twilight but I think rob is sooo pretty


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> yes, LOVED it! also in 3D, but they could have made it more 3Dish.
> and I like pattinson  not the character edward and all the craze of twilight but I think rob is sooo pretty




I agree with the 3d part, but Rob...you can have him all, he does less than nothing to me if its possible hihi


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> I agree with the 3d part, but Rob...you can have him all, he does less than nothing to me if its possible hihi



great, if you ever meet him give him my number! who should I send in your direction if I ever run into him?


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> great, if you ever meet him give him my number! who should I send in your direction if I ever run into him?




These days, it will have to be Matt Bomer ( or Boner as i like to call him ) from White Collar.... he is that type of guy that doesnt look very handsome on the pics but oozes enormous charm in the movie.


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> These days, it will have to be Matt Bomer ( or Boner as i like to call him ) from White Collar.... he is that type of guy that doesnt look very handsome on the pics but oozes enormous charm in the movie.



he's cute. I know what you mean, that's how I noticed "Dean" (Jensen Ackles) - he's hot but his character on supernatural is just... beyond words


----------



## hinotori

An4 said:


> by all means yes, bring some! will they be the special kind or regular?



I love to bake cupcakes and brownies! I shall bring them both


----------



## nataliam1976

hinotori said:


> I love to bake cupcakes and brownies! I shall bring them both




this will be heaven !


----------



## pegasuscom

*Eminere* - I adopted the philosophy that I no longer wanted friends that would help me move, I wanted friends that would help me move the bodies.  I think a person is blessed if they have 5 really good friends that will be there for you in a crisis.  Anyone can have a legion of acquaintances.  

*Auntie Nat* - Did you see the holy grail of apartments today?  I have to agree with you on Pattinson, nothing.  But then I guess I am drawn to the big muscled bad boys that aren't so pretty.

*To Everyone Else *- Hi!  Hope you are having a great weekend!  Sounds like the 2010 Dior Debauchery Tour is really taking flight.  Amsterdam will never be the same!


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> These days, it will have to be Matt Bomer ( or Boner as i like to call him ) from White Collar.... he is that type of guy that doesnt look very handsome on the pics but oozes enormous charm in the movie.


I've been in love with Matt ever since _Chuck_ omg... Those eyes...  Among other features


----------



## eminere

pegasuscom said:


> *Eminere* - I adopted the philosophy that I no longer wanted friends that would help me move, I wanted friends that would help me move the bodies.  I think a person is blessed if they have 5 really good friends that will be there for you in a crisis.  *Anyone can have a legion of acquaintances.*


Oh how true!  Especially in these days of Facebook and such...


----------



## An4

hinotori said:


> I love to bake cupcakes and brownies! I shall bring them both



heaven indeed! thank you *hino*!


----------



## An4

eminere;13960830 said:
			
		

> Oh how true!  Especially in these days of Facebook and such...



I don't have a facebook profile and I don't want to. I like being with people, having coffee, walking, going out... if we're not in the same city there's mobile phones, email, chat, skype etc. - if someone wants me in their life and wants to know how I've been they'll find me and ask me. I think sharing certain personal info and pics is a privilege and I don't want some random people to have access to that just because I'm part of their "biggest friends list" project. I know it helped a lot of people find some old friends and school buddies, and the preferences and options can be adjusted, but I really don't care. if I lost touch with someone... well I guess we just didn't care enough about the relationship so we let it go. people change, move on.

and I don't get those people on twitter who write EVERYTHING they do during the day. seriously?


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;13960798 said:
			
		

> I've been in love with Matt ever since _Chuck_ omg... Those eyes...  Among other features


 


Well if anyone from this subforum scores with him it will be you, not me!


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> I don't have a facebook profile and I don't want to. I like being with people, having coffee, walking, going out... if we're not in the same city there's mobile phones, email, chat, skype etc. - if someone wants me in their life and wants to know how I've been they'll find me and ask me. I think sharing certain personal info and pics is a privilege and I don't want some random people to have access to that just because I'm part of their "biggest friends list" project. I know it helped a lot of people find some old friends and school buddies, and the preferences and options can be adjusted, but I really don't care. if I lost touch with someone... well I guess we just didn't care enough about the relationship so we let it go. people change, move on.
> 
> and I don't get those people on twitter who write EVERYTHING they do during the day. seriously?


 

I so agree with you! I have facebook profile but my privacy settings are set to the highest and only I can invite people to be my friends. I have a lot of friends living abroad in different countries and facebook saves me a lot of money on texting and calling since they check their profiles more often than email

Twitter is the worst idea ever and another boost to our already extremely self absorbed society...


----------



## Roxana

An4 said:


> I don't have a facebook profile and I don't want to. I like being with people, having coffee, walking, going out... if we're not in the same city there's mobile phones, email, chat, skype etc. - if someone wants me in their life and wants to know how I've been they'll find me and ask me. I think sharing certain personal info and pics is a privilege and I don't want some random people to have access to that just because I'm part of their "biggest friends list" project. I know it helped a lot of people find some old friends and school buddies, and the preferences and options can be adjusted, but I really don't care. if I lost touch with someone... well I guess we just didn't care enough about the relationship so we let it go. people change, move on.
> 
> and I don't get those people on twitter who write EVERYTHING they do during the day. seriously?


 
I totally agree! Although I do have facebook (only since a year or so), I sort of have it get keep/get in touch with the people I know abroad (especially relatives). We have a same thing for the dutch people (it's called hyves) and I am hardly on it, but everyone else seems to.

I saw two women passing each other once on the street in my hometown, one wanted to say hi and the other said, "oh hi, long time no see, I'm going to hyve you later today" and then just walked by the other one. I really thought ' something is wrong in this picture...'

And twitter, well let's just say I agree with you... to put it mildly


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> I don't have a facebook profile and I don't want to. I like being with people, having coffee, walking, going out... if we're not in the same city there's mobile phones, email, chat, skype etc. - if someone wants me in their life and wants to know how I've been they'll find me and ask me. I think sharing certain personal info and pics is a privilege and I don't want some random people to have access to that just because I'm part of their "biggest friends list" project. I know it helped a lot of people find some old friends and school buddies, and the preferences and options can be adjusted, but I really don't care. if I lost touch with someone... well I guess we just didn't care enough about the relationship so we let it go. people change, move on.
> 
> and I don't get those people on twitter who write EVERYTHING they do during the day. seriously?


No Twitter for me 

And FB is only for friends I actually talk to lol


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> Well if anyone from this subforum scores with him it will be you, not me!


Whatwhatwhat??? Really???


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;13967641 said:
			
		

> Whatwhatwhat??? Really???


 

thats what I heard


----------



## joviscot

I have a Facebook Profile but only my friends can see anything I write and my photoes.  I only have those I have met and know as my friends on FB.  I have rejected many requests to be friends from people who i have never heard off!!

Forgot to say, Facebook keeps me in touch with friends from America/Canada and also with family in Poland, as well as friends in Scotland and England.


----------



## An4

I understand and support that part - it's easier and faster to keep in touch with friends/family living far away, especially if they're on a different continent! I have a few people in the US, but we email each other here and there it works fine for now. not like my life is so spectacular that I have to share every minute with them.  (oh twitter... )
I remember reading that all the information put on facebook remains somewhere even after you delete your account. that was too freaky for me.
maybe I'll create a bogus highly private profile after our get-together  

but you should see my sister (I actually rolled my eyes when I wrote that, she's a teenager) - she has 50 "siblings" (and gazillion friends), they're all on facebook all the time, they go to school together and then they also meet in the evening. and they're all obsessed with who commented on their photos. I think the photos are the main reason a lot of people have facebook - to see and to be seen. 
I know it's fun and normal, but photos are always more interesting if we're in them KWIM?


----------



## joviscot

Guess with busy lives and families, its not easy for my friends to email!!  I am bad with emails (take AGES to reply at times!!).  So a quick comment and reply on FB is easier!!

Good to see photoes and videos of my friends children in Dundee too when they are posted on FB.


----------



## zippy14u

Anyone who calls @8:50PM for a late dinner, without advance notice, isn't very thoughtful of you. Probably thinks you have no life(you do, of course ) and can spring at a moments notice. If it were me, I would just politely decline, saying I've plans for the evening(even if I don't) Let him know I have a life, plans made in advance and are kept are important.


----------



## An4

joviscot said:


> Guess with busy lives and families, its not easy for my friends to email!!  I am bad with emails (take AGES to reply at times!!).  So a quick comment and reply on FB is easier!!
> 
> Good to see photoes and videos of my friends children in Dundee too when they are posted on FB.



how did we get so busy? we have all this stuff that's supposed to make our lives easier and we still don't have time. cars, trains, trams, buses... machines and computers for everything.
even when I think about housework - there are dishwashers, washing machines, driers, mixers, juicers, vacuum cleaners and all that jazz and I still complain how it's tough and I never have time  how did people do it a hundred years ago??


----------



## nataliam1976

For one they didnt have purse forum to take up half of their daytime, hun !


----------



## Elsie87

^Hahaha, so true! 

Speaking of which, I'm supposed to be studying but I'm on tPF again...


----------



## joviscot

Posted this in Chanel today (no its not a reveal!!) OMG I WSH!!

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/people-shouldnt-judge-me-cos-where-i-currently-551573.html


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> For one they didnt have purse forum to take up half of their daytime, hun !


Now _that_'s something I'm grateful for today, however busy I am or not


----------



## eminere

joviscot said:


> Posted this in Chanel today (no its not a reveal!!) OMG I WSH!!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/people-shouldnt-judge-me-cos-where-i-currently-551573.html


Some people can be absolutely awful indeed!  I find that more often than not, the people that fervently wish that what you're carrying is fake and sometimes even vehemently claim that to your face are themselves the ones that use fakes - fox crying sour grapes.

Or they are just really ill-bred and ill-mannered! Which in my books is even worse than jealousy.

At my old job I once had a colleague, whom I know of from the same department but who has never talked to me a day since I started, come up to me at the security cloakroom where we were retrieving our bags at the end of our shift and ask me if my LV was a fake, after giving it a really obvious once-over.  Stupid woman.


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> For one they didnt have purse forum to take up half of their daytime, hun !





I know. and they didn't have the movies, internet, tv... the books were very long though, so I think they did have a lot of time. well, it's true I spend a lot of time enjoying myself, doing stuff I love. so to quote *a certain wise Dior hunk* - gimme fun and frivolous any day


----------



## An4

joviscot said:


> Posted this in Chanel today (no its not a reveal!!) OMG I WSH!!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/people-shouldnt-judge-me-cos-where-i-currently-551573.html



I know a lot of people disagreed in one thread, but I still believe designer bags are status symbols. we may not be buying them to show off, but we do know about them and appreciate the design and quality, and that puts us in a different social position than people who are struggling on a daily basis trying to make ends meet - I doubt they know what a lady dior is. very often those people are manual workers or in the service sector etc. so you just don't expect them to earn enough money to buy a luxury item. HOWEVER, we don't have a caste society, social mobility is a normal thing, so I *try *not to judge people at a first glance. I'm very successful at it most of the time (I had trouble with homeless people while I was in Philly, I couldn't help it, I was scared, a lot of them were talking gibberish so I had no desire to explore their personalities). 

Anyway *jovi*, people generalize, it's how our brains work, we can't help it, so don't take it personally, because that girl doesn't know you. we operate with the available info and a lot of the times we're wrong. that said, I think
there isn't a job in this world that would make the person doing it less valuable or worse than someone else (criminal actions excluded ). I really appreciate everyone's job, because if that person is doing it, it means that a need for that work exists, they contribute and that's why it matters.


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> I know. and they didn't have the movies, internet, tv... the books were very long though, so I think they did have a lot of time. well, it's true I spend a lot of time enjoying myself, doing stuff I love. so to quote *a certain wise Dior hunk* - gimme fun and frivolous any day


Ahahahaha sounds like a game plan! 

I've actually been curled up in bed all night and day with my new book - thank heavens it's a public holiday today - good times!


----------



## An4

eminere;13977870 said:
			
		

> Ahahahaha sounds like a game plan!
> 
> I've actually been curled up in bed all night and day with my new book - thank heavens it's a public holiday today - good times!



that sounds soooo good! what's the book called?


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> that sounds soooo good! what's the book called?


Dan Brown's latest book, _The Lost Symbol_.

At 30+10% off, it's a cheap thrill


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;13982632 said:
			
		

> Dan Brown's latest book, _The Lost Symbol_.
> 
> At 30+10% off, it's a cheap thrill


 


That book saved my life on my 20 hour trip to India !


----------



## An4

yep, dan brown is something you read in one breath 

*Nat *- I had the weirdest dream last night - I dreamt of rob pattinson but he was kinda bluish and there was water and he was trying to help some people, anyway I think my dear brain merged rob and jake sully  but I loved it


----------



## nataliam1976

Funny how the stuff from here gets imprinted in our brains... but Im happy I didnt have this dream !


----------



## An4

^ exactly, it's not just "something out there", it's really an important part of my life. 
I know you are, feel free to dream about matt


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> ^ exactly, it's not just "something out there", it's really an important part of my life.
> I know you are, feel free to dream about matt


 

oh I do !


----------



## pegasuscom

I have been dreaming about Dior shoes that I should NOT buy!  One in gray, one in black, already got one in violet, a couple of Hermes bags... and my Fiance is on this fiscal responsibility kick recently.  Sometimes, he is just NO fun!  If I get something icky for my birthday, he may be history!


----------



## Elsie87

^

Got my final exam (of the semester) today! Finally.


----------



## joviscot

Elsie - good luck with your exam today.


----------



## An4

Elsie87 said:


> ^
> 
> Got my final exam (of the semester) today! Finally.



good luck and let us know how it goes!


----------



## Roxana

Elsie87 said:


> ^
> 
> Got my final exam (of the semester) today! Finally.


 
Good for you!! Yeah do let us know how it turns out! 
Now you can chat away here without feeling guilty (I know I always did when I had to study)


----------



## Elsie87

Okay ladies and gents, I'm finished with my exams! And they went pretty well!


----------



## eminere

Elsie87 said:


> Okay ladies and gents, I'm finished with my exams! And they went pretty well!


And let the shopping begin!


----------



## nataliam1976

Elsie87 said:


> Okay ladies and gents, I'm finished with my exams! And they went pretty well!





Congratulations hun !!!! Celebration time !


----------



## Elsie87

^^Thank you! 

The shopping has already begun... Actually, it was the first thing I did right after my final exam, haha!


----------



## An4

Elsie87 said:


> Okay ladies and gents, I'm finished with my exams! And they went pretty well!



oh I still remember that amazing feeling!!!
*CONGRATS*!!! 
looking forward to the new reveals


----------



## joviscot

Congrats on the exams going well - and BAD Elsie on shopping again!!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

*Congrats Elsie* - now you deserve some shopping


----------



## papertiger

Elsie87 said:


> Okay ladies and gents, I'm finished with my exams! And they went pretty well!



Congratulations Elsie  I'm soooo pleased for you.


Isn't it a WONDERFUL feeling? I received the letter that I passed all final exams my a couple of months ago and hopefully will be getting my certificate next week. Fingers crossed.


----------



## joviscot

Papertiger - what a clever person you are - congratulations!!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

*Papertiger*, congrats to you too! - you def. deserve a major shopping spree as well


----------



## joviscot

Hey not fair - everyone is getting to go on major shopping sprees!!


----------



## papertiger

Black_Swarmer said:


> *Papertiger*, congrats to you too! - you def. deserve a major shopping spree as well


 
er...you should have seen me yesterday   I need no encouragment 

After 7 1/2 years of studying I AM DONE STUDYING !!!!!!!!!!! but will ever be done shopping?


----------



## papertiger

joviscot said:


> Hey not fair - everyone is getting to go on major shopping sprees!!


 

Thank you *jovi* 

Go grrrl - no need for an excuse


----------



## An4

joviscot said:


> Hey not fair - everyone is getting to go on major shopping sprees!!



I'm not *jovi*, not even close 


*papertiger *congrats to you too. I hope you girls will have more luck than me. what were your majors? 

I'm bummed out because I graduated almost a year ago and still no real work for me...


----------



## eminere

Elsie87 said:


> ^^Thank you!
> 
> The shopping has already begun... Actually, it was the first thing I did right after my final exam, haha!


Someone's got her priorities right


----------



## eminere

papertiger said:


> er...you should have seen me yesterday   I need no encouragment
> 
> After 7 1/2 years of studying I AM DONE STUDYING !!!!!!!!!!! but will ever be done shopping?


Wow 7.5 years... that's intense!  Maybe you should just spend the next 7.5 years shopping to make up for it


----------



## papertiger

eminere;14036245 said:
			
		

> Wow 7.5 years... that's intense! Maybe you should just spend the next 7.5 years shopping to make up for it


 

:lolots: Don't tempt me


----------



## Elsie87

papertiger said:


> Congratulations Elsie  I'm soooo pleased for you.
> 
> 
> Isn't it a WONDERFUL feeling? I received the letter that I passed all final exams my a couple of months ago and hopefully will be getting my certificate next week. Fingers crossed.


 
Thank you!

Oooh, congrats to you too!


----------



## Elsie87

An4 said:


> I'm not *jovi*, not even close
> 
> 
> *papertiger *congrats to you too.I hope you girls will have more luck than me. *what were your majors?*
> 
> I'm bummed out because I graduated almost a year ago and still no real work for me...


 
I gratuated in Journalism in June 09 and started Law School last September, and it's going pretty well I must say. To tell you the truth, if I were to try and find a job as a journalist I wouldn't find any either (sadly, very few classmates have found a job), so that's why I went back to school. Darn crisis! ush:


----------



## Elsie87

eminere;14036236 said:
			
		

> Someone's got her priorities right


 
Hahaha, she sure has!


----------



## papertiger

An4 said:


> I'm not *jovi*, not even close
> 
> 
> *papertiger *congrats to you too. I hope you girls will have more luck than me. *what were your majors? *
> 
> *I'm bummed out* because I graduated almost a year ago and still no real work for me...


 

Majors: undergrad - music, postgrad - musicology, PhD - musicology (can't say I'm not consistent). 

*An4* - you didn't bum outat all - the recesscion has meant that it was a terrible time for all. It's still not a great time to graduate. Besides, you have your whole future, you go grrrl!!! :boxing:


----------



## An4

Elsie87 said:


> I gratuated in Journalism in June 09 and started Law School last September, and it's going pretty well I must say. To tell you the truth, if I were to try and find a job as a journalist I wouldn't find any either (sadly, very few classmates have found a job), so that's why I went back to school. Darn crisis! ush:



I started studying journalism but one editor told me you could be a journalist with just about any college if you were talented and really wanted to do it, so I finished English and CompLit. 
I think you did a good thing going back to school, law sounds useful


----------



## An4

papertiger said:


> Majors: undergrad - music, postgrad - musicology, PhD - musicology (can't say I'm not consistent).
> 
> *An4* - you didn't bum outat all - the recesscion has meant that it was a terrible time for all. It's still not a great time to graduate. Besides, you have your whole future, you go grrrl!!! :boxing:



thanks for the encouragement hun! 

PhD - wow, YOU go girl! congrats!

I have a friend, she's also a musicologist, she found work immediately after graduating, she's really happy and enjoys it, when I hear her talk about old music sheets with so much love and passion I really envy her for choosing the right path


----------



## eminere

Speaking of music, I've just been viewing some YouTube clips of Norah Jones performing "Don't Know Why".  That song and voice just gets me every time


----------



## An4

eminere;14042967 said:
			
		

> Speaking of music, I've just been viewing some YouTube clips of Norah Jones performing "Don't Know Why".  That song and voice just gets me every time



to me that song captures rain. it's perfect. 
lazy afternoon here...


----------



## joviscot

Just back from work - blah!!  Hopefully a quiet night in at this household.  Snow getting on my nerves again!!


----------



## eminere

Has anyone else seen the new Gucci SS10 ad campaign?  OK I can't believe I'm saying this but these are some of the HOTTEST (non-Dior) shoes I've seen in a long, long time!  Frida has really outdone herself this time:


----------



## eminere

Oh, and they look AMAZING on Natasha Poly


----------



## eminere




----------



## joviscot

Some nice heels there but I would need someone alongside me to hold me up if I was wearing them!!


----------



## Elsie87

^Yes, exactly; those are some dangerously high and thin heels! However they do look stunning, esp. the last 4 pairs of sandals... And I love the ad! Aaah, I wish it was summer again!


----------



## An4

eminere;14070295 said:
			
		

>



 

I'm having dirty naughty bi and shoe thoughts


----------



## Black_Swarmer

I love the sandals - tower high and all, don't think I would be able to go anywhere in them though but I could look great sitting 

I also love the look of the tall boots but I do have a hard time grasping the concept of boots/booties with peeptoe! Maybe because of the climate here, but I would never find a perfect occasion to wear them as it would be either too cold, too wet or too hot for them!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

An4 said:


> I'm having dirty naughty bi and shoe thoughts


 
He he


----------



## Roxana

eminere;14070295 said:
			
		

>


 
 whoa, these are HOT!


----------



## eminere

Black_Swarmer said:


> I love the sandals - tower high and all, don't think I would be able to go anywhere in them though *but I could look great sitting *


Just like Natasha's doing in the campaign


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;14070234 said:
			
		

> Has anyone else seen the new Gucci SS10 ad campaign?  OK I can't believe I'm saying this but these are some of the HOTTEST (non-Dior) shoes I've seen in a long, long time!  Frida has really outdone herself this time:




Im in love....speechless.


----------



## An4

ok this much heat in here can't end well so I'll go in a completely different direction. I'm reading the catcher in the rye again (in english) and I can't help it but I "hear" everyone in the book speaking british english! if I try and focus to hear them in american english it's just tiring. 
and they should be speaking american, it's PA and NY! does this happen to you? do you "hear" the characters in your head when you read?


----------



## joviscot

Ani can you hear me speaking in my Scottish English?!


----------



## eminere

How gorgeous are these new scarves?


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> ok this much heat in here can't end well so I'll go in a completely different direction. I'm reading the catcher in the rye again (in english) and I can't help it but I "hear" everyone in the book speaking british english! if I try and focus to hear them in american english it's just tiring.
> and they should be speaking american, it's PA and NY! does this happen to you? do you "hear" the characters in your head when you read?


When a book is truly engaging I can certainly "hear" the characters narrate their lines to me.


----------



## joviscot

Loving the red one the most!!  Trying to tell myself I do not need another scarf .....


----------



## An4

joviscot said:


> Ani can you hear me speaking in my Scottish English?!



YES, every time I read your posts! I really do! and I hear *emi *speaking australian english, and *nat *speaking british


----------



## An4

eminere;14084750 said:
			
		

> When a book is truly engaging I can certainly "hear" the characters narrate their lines to me.



thank you, so I'm not crazy. I love those scarves, but I don't own any silk scarves, I really don't know how to wear them... any suggestions?
here mostly ladies over 40 wear silk scarves, so I guess I always associated that to them. and my teachers. 
I wear cotton scarves, shawls, thin pashminas etc.

I bought a nice big bangle at max mara today. I love accessories, they always fit...


----------



## Black_Swarmer

An4 said:


> YES, every time I read your posts! I really do! and I hear *emi *speaking australian english, and *nat *speaking british


 
*lol* Nat isn't very British, so you might wanna find her another accent  Btw. I hope I don't sound like a true Dane in either your head or IRL ... 'Danglish' at it's worst is really terrible!

I also imagine characters in books 'speaking' to me, but I must admit that I don't hear you guys speaking to me - but maybe after A'dam


----------



## An4

Black_Swarmer said:


> *lol* Nat isn't very British, so you might wanna find her another accent  Btw. I hope I don't sound like a true Dane in either your head or IRL ... 'Danglish' at it's worst is really terrible!
> 
> I also imagine characters in books 'speaking' to me, but I must admit that I don't hear you guys speaking to me - but maybe after A'dam



I know she's not, but I just can't help it. she told me she did live there so I must be sensing that brit vibe in her posts 

oh no, *you*, *Elsie*, *pegasus*... I hear you all with an american accent. I never met anyone with a dane accent, I don't know how that would sound, so don't worry.


----------



## Black_Swarmer

An4 said:


> thank you, so I'm not crazy. I love those scarves, but I don't own any silk scarves, I really don't know how to wear them... any suggestions?
> here mostly ladies over 40 wear silk scarves, so I guess I always associated that to them. and my teachers.
> I wear cotton scarves, shawls, thin pashminas etc.
> 
> I bought a nice big bangle at max mara today. I love accessories, they always fit...


 
The new Dior scarfs are really beautiful - would love to have all of them 

Ana, for tips on how to wear scarfs check the Hermés subforum, there are lots of threads and pics of gorgeous scarves and how to tie them! Very inspirational to us scarf novices


----------



## An4

Black_Swarmer said:


> The new Dior scarfs are really beautiful - would love to have all of them
> 
> Ana, for tips on how to wear scarfs check the Hermés subforum, there are lots of threads and pics of gorgeous scarves and how to tie them! Very inspirational to us scarf novices



noooo, please don't, I can't, I need a job first... there's too much I like and I'm still so new to all of it and I want it all and I want it now, but I just can't... 
sometimes I think I should have fallen in love with a millionaire, that would only be fair and it would satisfy my designer hunger. but as usual the universe has it's own little twisted plans...


----------



## Black_Swarmer

An4 said:


> oh no, *you*, *Elsie*, *pegasus*... I hear you all with an american accent. I never met anyone with a dane accent, I don't know how that would sound, so don't worry.


 
Ha, funny! If anything I must have the most mixed accent since I've had about 7-9 different English teachers and at least half of them have been very British minded (one particular comes to mind - he forced us to sing and recite Penny Lane by The Beatles with all the ups and downs that comes with it ...). The other half didn't care as long as we spoke something that sounded English  But of course all of us are influenced by movies and tv so I guess we pick up on American Englist mostly - except obviously the Danish politicians who all sound really stupid when they speak English!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

An4 said:


> noooo, please don't, I can't, I need a job first... there's too much I like and I'm still so new to all of it and I want it all and I want it now, but I just can't...
> sometimes I think I should have fallen in love with a millionaire, that would only be fair and it would satisfy my designer hunger. but as usual the universe has it's own little twisted plans...


 
I hear ya! I'm still waiting for my DH to get some kind of millionaire job - think that will hard to find in these days of financial crisis?  Ok, I'll settle for him to find a permanent job then ...


----------



## An4

Black_Swarmer said:


> Ha, funny! If anything I must have the most mixed accent since I've had about 7-9 different English teachers and at least half of them have been very British minded (one particular comes to mind - he forced us to sing and recite Penny Lane by The Beatles with all the ups and downs that comes with it ...). The other half didn't care as long as we spoke something that sounded English  But of course all of us are influenced by movies and tv so I guess we pick up on American Englist mostly - except obviously the Danish politicians who all sound really stupid when they speak English!



but they thought you well  people here write in such great english, that's why it's so easy to imagine you all with native american/british accents.

as for the hubby - yep, a steady job is a start. 
I made my SO go back to college and study finance. he's doing well so I'm hoping he'll get somewhere in a few years


----------



## eminere

Black_Swarmer said:


> The new Dior scarfs are really beautiful - would love to have all of them
> 
> Ana, for tips on how to wear scarfs check the Hermés subforum, there are lots of threads and pics of gorgeous scarves and how to tie them! Very inspirational to us scarf novices


That's what I was gonna suggest too - the Hermes forums are an amazing source of information 

Otherwise, this is what Dior suggests:















I want the blue one! ush:


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> YES, every time I read your posts! I really do! and I hear *emi *speaking australian english, and *nat *speaking british


My real accent is actually not truly Australian but rather a hodgepodge of Western accents - I get asked if I'm American or British sometimes


----------



## Roxana

I kind of hear you all with an accent too. But most have the american accent. Sometimes I read posts on the forum (not so much here though) in 'bad' english, I can hear them say it in that exact 'touristy' way 

Even though I'm from Europe, I hear from british and american people they think I have an american way of talking english (I blame the tv/music industry for that!LOL almost everything is american here)


----------



## joviscot

The scarves are beautiful!!  Too many enablers on here .........!!!


----------



## Roxana

O and can someone post a link to that hermes thread how to wear scarves?

I love wearing scarves too, but most of the time I don't know how to tie it the right way.
I love it on other people and want to wear it more often myself! I did buy a cute brooch recently especially for it. It was the only way I could think of to make it stay 'together'..


----------



## An4

An4 said:


> but they thought you well  people here write in such great english, that's why it's so easy to imagine you all with native american/british accents.



I meant "taught" of course  
ah well, it happens... hihi

*emi*, nooo, you were my rare chance to hear a true australian! 

yep, too much american influence... I chose american as my accent, but I can also do british quite well. I had a major english crisis when I was in london - I had to decide which accent is mine. so due to the omnipresent american pop culture I had to go with that one, it was a bit more closer to me than british. but when I watch harry potter, absolutely fabulous or monty python I get all british


----------



## An4

joviscot said:


> The scarves are beautiful!!  Too many enablers on here .........!!!



I know, I want the red one! And I agree - too many enablers!


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> I meant "taught" of course
> ah well, it happens... hihi
> 
> *emi*, nooo, you were my rare chance to hear a true australian!
> 
> yep, too much american influence... I chose american as my accent, but I can also do british quite well. I had a major english crisis when I was in london - I had to decide which accent is mine. so due to the omnipresent american pop culture I had to go with that one, it was a bit more closer to me than british. but when I watch harry potter, absolutely fabulous or monty python I get all british



hehe same here, normally I would sound more American, but if I hear British around me, I will switch. And since I lived in Ireland too if I am around Irish for a while, the beautiful Irish West Coast twang kicks in. Currently since i speak most of the time with Danes, my accent got a bit harder though.


----------



## iqaganda

Hi ladies! I just want to ask what are the guidelines when spotting if the Dior bag is authentic or not? Thanks!


----------



## nataliam1976

iqaganda said:


> Hi ladies! I just want to ask what are the guidelines when spotting if the Dior bag is authentic or not? Thanks!




http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/authentication-tips-67655.html


----------



## nataliam1976

just saw that and thought I would post here...priceless !


----------



## nataliam1976




----------



## Black_Swarmer

now what did she expect ...


----------



## Roxana

^LOL at the 'men advice'! That's priceless


----------



## Elsie87

Hahaha!


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> just saw that and thought I would post here...priceless !





thanks for posting this *nat*, it's really priceless! SO likes it too


----------



## eminere

That lying, cheating pig of a husband is going straight to hell


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;14105786 said:
			
		

> That lying, cheating pig of a husband is going straight to hell


 

Now emi would be the right guy to give advice !


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> Now emi would be the right guy to give advice !


I just hate reading stories of philandering spouses.  I just hope Sheila above doesn't have children - it's always the children that suffer the brunt of marriage breakups.


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> Now emi would be the right guy to give advice !



definitely! 

and I agree - I don't support a third person in a relationship, for me it would be the end of it, no second chances. it just ruins the intimacy IMO.

I met one couple who have been together for ages and they have sort of an "open" relationship and they were both fine with it and so conceited about it (they said I was "cute, young and naive". I said that we were just different people.)
in their case, I think she was fine with it just because she didn't want to feel "cheated", so if you go along with it you're this great open-minded  person who can also sleep around but in reality doesn't want to.  
I don't know how I'll feel in 20 years, but for now I'm against it.


----------



## nataliam1976

Ladies ( and yes I mean emi too this time ) let me present the new guy for Samantha in Sex and the city 2...thoughts?


----------



## Elsie87

^


Did it just get hot in here or what?


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Oooooh my - might wanna look to D&G 

I think it is funny that the men I immediately like the look of are all dark haired, but the ones I've married have both been blond ...


----------



## An4

Black_Swarmer said:


> Oooooh my - might wanna look to D&G
> 
> I think it is funny that the men I immediately like the look of are all dark haired, but the ones I've married have both been blond ...




this same thing happened to my late grandmother and now me  
maybe we're all in the same irony club?

*nat*, I thought filip kleva was her new lover? are there more?  
go samantha! this guy is yummy. I nominate him for *emi*'s new av!


----------



## Roxana

Oh, is that her new lover? A bit young isn't he? Although I get he's hot for some, but he's a bit too thin and curvy (or maybe that's his pose) for my taste...

When is the new movie coming out anyway? I can't wait!


----------



## An4

I miss this one (with short hair) 

http://www.ltcconline.net/lukas/gender/objectify/males/pics/objectifymale14.jpg


----------



## Roxana

Ok, if you are all posting hotties, i'll add one too.... 

also a really young one, but hawt hawt hawwwwt nonethelessss


----------



## An4

^ soooorry, I'm a chuck girl!  aah when he speaks in that british accent... 

nat is hot, but they all look a bit too young for me.


----------



## Roxana

O I know, he's too young for me too, but I forgive him for that  

seriously chuck?! he's hilarious with his accent, my bff loves him too though... hehe
*
edit: oh oh oh, look at me! I have my 3333rd post!!! *


----------



## An4

Roxana said:


> O I know, he's too young for me too, but I forgive him for that
> 
> seriously chuck?! he's hilarious with his accent, my bff loves him too though... hehe
> *
> edit: oh oh oh, look at me! I have my 3333rd post!!! *



aaa congrats!!!  you think we spend too much time here? hihi

yep, chuck... I just... I don't know... but yes. yes, please. 

I have this weird taste, actually. e.g. I like chuck. but I also like javier bardem. I loooove jensen. but I also like rob pattinson. and they're all completely different!! I love men... 
stupid society and it's indoctrination...


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> I miss this one (with short hair)
> 
> http://www.ltcconline.net/lukas/gender/objectify/males/pics/objectifymale14.jpg


 

I miss him with long hair!!!


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> ^ soooorry, I'm a chuck girl!  aah when he speaks in that british accent...
> 
> nat is hot, but they all look a bit too young for me.


 


Young is GOOD  as long as its not under legal age lol


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> I love men...
> stupid society and it's indoctrination...


 


I am sooo there with you! My dream is to have a harem


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> Ladies ( and yes I mean emi too this time ) let me present the new guy for Samantha in Sex and the city 2...thoughts?
> 
> img.perezhilton.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/noahmills3__oPt.jpg


OMG that's supermodel slash megahunkgod Noah Mill!   Is he really gonna be in SATC2???

He's been in many Dolce&Gabbana ad campaigns and frequently walks the runway for the brand as well.  He made news and scandal when he appeared one season in ultra low-crotch jeans - the jeans were cut so low that you could see... *ahem*






Swoon...


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> ^ soooorry, I'm a chuck girl!  aah when he speaks in that british accent...
> 
> nat is hot, but they all look a bit too young for me.


I loooove Chuck!   Have been in love with Zachary Levi ever since he appeared as Kipp Steadman in _Less Than Perfect_.


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;14125609 said:
			
		

> OMG that's supermodel slash megahunkgod Noah Mill!  Is he really gonna be in SATC2???
> 
> He's been in many Dolce&Gabbana ad campaigns and frequently walks the runway for the brand as well. He made news and scandal when he appeared one season in ultra low-crotch jeans - the jeans were cut so low that you could see... *ahem*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swoon...


 


yes he will be Samanthas new man ! aaaah those jeans....


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> yes he will be Samanthas new man ! aaaah those jeans....


Poor Noah, being pawed by Samantha's slimy meathooks


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;14125648 said:
			
		

> Poor Noah, being pawed by Samantha's slimy meathooks


 
sorry emi, cant be with you on this one, I will to one day be a cougar looking for shot of young hotness.


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> sorry emi, cant be with you on this one, I will to one day be a cougar looking for shot of young hotness.


Ah, I don't have anything against looking for some fresh... _meat_... but - not a fan of Kim Cattral and the Samantha character at all


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;14126473 said:
			
		

> Ah, I don't have anything against looking for some fresh... _meat_... but - not a fan of Kim Cattral and the Samantha character at all


 

I didnt like some of her stunts, but I did love a lot of others ( used to be a bit like her when it comes to, ahem, relationships) And her line when she was getting out of the toxic thing with the hotels owner : I love you, but I love myself more was classic, I wish more women felt empowered to give up on a relationship that makes them unhappy, love is not everything.


----------



## Roxana

^totally agree!


----------



## pegasuscom

Air kissies All!  Life is very stressful and hectic lately but I thought I would pop in and say hello so Auntie Nat won't poke me with a friggin' stick again!  Ana, my accent is pretty much Scarlett O' Hara on crystal meth... Good to see the trend of half naked men pics has become a tradition and the Dior Debauchery continues!


----------



## eminere

What's with the recent preponderance of all those "what colour Gaucho should I get" threads...?  Must be Gaucho fever at the outlets...


----------



## Lovedior

^definatly outlet fever  and its very contagious apparently 

gaucho have one of the best design , they are a MUST and have tons of great colors ( which makes the choice really difficult )


----------



## Black_Swarmer

And wouldn't I love to join in the Gaucho fever, if I lived anywhere near an outlet ... it just shows that even if a certain design is discontinued it certainly is not outdated! Love that about Gauchos


----------



## Roxana

An4 said:


> aaa congrats!!!  *you think we spend too much time here? hihi*
> 
> yep, chuck... I just... I don't know... but yes. yes, please.
> 
> I have this weird taste, actually. e.g. I like chuck. but I also like javier bardem. I loooove jensen. but I also like rob pattinson. and they're all completely different!! I love men...
> stupid society and it's indoctrination...


 
Nah! Don't be silly!  OK, maybe just a eetsiebitsie tiny bit too much...


----------



## eminere

Has anyone noticed the new Dior Spring/Summer 2010 advertising in their local magazines?


----------



## joviscot

Though I have recent magazines, I have been too busy and lazy afterwards to even look at them!!  Bad me!!


----------



## Lovedior

eminere;14153293 said:
			
		

> Has anyone noticed the new Dior Spring/Summer 2010 advertising in their local magazines?



not yet but im sure within next month they should be everywhere 

do you have the scan or some preview of it ?


----------



## eminere

Lovedior said:


> not yet but im sure within next month they should be everywhere
> 
> do you have the scan or some preview of it ?


----------



## joviscot

Love the coat (jacket)?! and the bag.  Cant afford either but love them!!

The hair etc is very Lauren Bacall!!  (sp?!)


----------



## nataliam1976

Hollywood glamour is back !


----------



## eminere

joviscot said:


> Love the coat (jacket)?! and the bag.  Cant afford either but love them!!
> 
> The hair etc is *very Lauren Bacall*!!  (sp?!)


Very well picked up!  That was indeed one of the inspirations.


----------



## joviscot

Emi thank you!!  Seems like my brain is in operation today unlike yesterday!!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

eminere;14165793 said:
			
		

>


 
Stunning! Love that bag ... *Nat*, looks like the lingerie look is still going strong, get ready for gorgeous shoes too!


----------



## eminere

Black_Swarmer said:


> Stunning! Love that bag ... *Nat*, looks like the lingerie look is still going strong, get ready for gorgeous shoes too!


That's the new Dior Chri-Chri bag


----------



## Black_Swarmer

eminere;14166316 said:
			
		

> That's the new Dior Chri-Chri bag


 
Funny name for it - is there going to be a Di-Di bag too  I do love it though, can - unfortunately for for bank account - vividly imagine this beauty in a gorgeous bright purple or fuschia or red or ... standing right next to Granville on my new 'display' 

But if I start saving for it now I will perhaps be able to make it my reward for reaching my goal weight!


----------



## An4

pegasuscom said:


> Air kissies All!  Life is very stressful and hectic lately but I thought I would pop in and say hello so Auntie Nat won't poke me with a friggin' stick again!  Ana, my accent is pretty much Scarlett O' Hara on crystal meth... Good to see the trend of half naked men pics has become a tradition and the Dior Debauchery continues!



glad to see you're still breathing hun  how's the superbowl craze going over there?


----------



## An4

Black_Swarmer said:


> But if I start saving for it now I will perhaps be able to make it my reward for reaching my goal weight!



great idea and a great motivator! 
I'll think about applying that method myself 

did you have a chance to pay a visit to marc j?


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> I am sooo there with you! My dream is to have a harem



*nat*, I think you and I won't come back from A'dam on schedule


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> *nat*, I think you and I won't come back from A'dam on schedule


 



I sort of have to...lol but I wish I didnt!


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> I sort of have to...lol but I wish I didnt!



if we get a harem we won't have to 

I was thinking, if I get a job now (still waiting for the call) - how will I get them to let me go to A'dam? what do I do/say? it's a bit weird to work for only a month or two and then ask for 3 days off... any advice?


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> if we get a harem we won't have to
> 
> I was thinking, if I get a job now (still waiting for the call) - how will I get them to let me go to A'dam? what do I do/say? it's a bit weird to work for only a month or two and then ask for 3 days off... any advice?


 


call in SICK !


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> call in SICK !



that's one of the options. but the thing is I would have to go to my doctor the same day so she can put me on a sick leave. it can't be done AFTER I'm "done" being sick. so I should convince my doctor I'm sick? 

what if I tell them my BF payed for the trip 6 months ago (when I didn't have a job) as a surprise present for our anniversary? would that work?

I was never seriously employed, I don't know how these things work


----------



## Black_Swarmer

An4 said:


> I was thinking, if I get a job now (still waiting for the call) - how will I get them to let me go to A'dam? what do I do/say? it's a bit weird to work for only a month or two and then ask for 3 days off... any advice?


 
I would tell straight away! I have switched jobs several times, and more than once I have planned holidays not long after starting the new job ... All business owners/bosses know that their employees are going on vacations at some point - some will even appreciate if you take time off outside the school holiday period where all the parents wants to have their vacations  Besides, in your case it's only 3 days - shouldn't be a problem!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

An4 said:


> great idea and a great motivator!
> I'll think about applying that method myself
> 
> did you have a chance to pay a visit to marc j?


 
I think it is a great motivator too! and it will give me pleeeeenty of time to get some doe saved ...

Haven't gotten around to MJ yet, but plan on hijacking Nat for a trip in there sometimes during the next couple of weeks  I think she'll go voluntarily though


----------



## An4

thank you *Cam * I feel a bit better now. 

if you and Nat go together I'm sure you'll hijack MJ himself


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Ha! Sure will, and we'll stick him in my dungeon (since we never heard if Nat got around to finish hers) and force him to design beautiful bags and accessories in our preferred colours!  Let's just say, he'd better not be in Cph when we go there ...


----------



## Lovedior

eminere&#8482;;14165793 said:
			
		

>



thanks emi 

that woman scared the crap out of me  i dont know if its the fact its been overphotoop +the scrary look 

however i LOVE THE JACKET !! I HAVE TO HAVE THIS NEW BAG !!! i have to put this next on my list . it seems big and roomy . its so chic and elegant this bag is a MUST .definatly a timeless design . dior always amaze me with their new models its getting better and better 
do you know the name of this new model ?


----------



## eminere

Lovedior said:


> thanks emi
> 
> that woman scared the crap out of me  i dont know if its the fact its been overphotoop +the scrary look
> 
> however i LOVE THE JACKET !! I HAVE TO HAVE THIS NEW BAG !!! i have to put this next on my list . it seems big and roomy . its so chic and elegant this bag is a MUST .definatly a timeless design . dior always amaze me with their new models its getting better and better
> *do you know the name of this new model ?*


The Dior Chri-Chri, as in my post above


----------



## Lovedior

thats a really cute name for a bag . i thought it was a nickname lol


----------



## Elsie87

I have news boys and girls: I passed for all of my exams, with good grades! 

Such a relief...


----------



## nataliam1976

Elsie, big congratulations, honey, lots of hugs and hip hip hurras !


----------



## joviscot

Well done Elsie - think you deserve a treat so away you go and shop!!!


----------



## An4

Elsie87 said:


> I have news boys and girls: I passed for all of my exams, with good grades!
> 
> Such a relief...



 congrats!!

Elsie -   

c'mon, we need new reveals, make us who can't go shopping happy!


----------



## Lovedior

elsie congratulation !!!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Elsie87 said:


> I have news boys and girls: I passed for all of my exams, with good grades!
> 
> Such a relief...


 
Congratulations sweetie  Now time for celebrating/shopping ...


----------



## Elsie87

Thanks girls! 

That reminds me: I still have a non-Dior purchase to show you...


----------



## Necromancer

Elsie87 said:


> I have news boys and girls: I passed for all of my exams, with good grades!
> 
> Such a relief...


 
Hey, that's great news, *Elsie*. Congratulations.


----------



## miyale30

Congrats Elsie, great job!!   I love the new CL's!


----------



## pegasuscom

*Elsie* - Congratulations on your exams!  Or do we refer to you as Barrister Elsie at this point?


----------



## eminere

Woohoo! Virtual champers all around


----------



## Roxana

Wohooo! Congrats Elsie!! 
Now show the goodies


----------



## Elsie87

pegasuscom said:


> *Elsie* - Congratulations on your exams! Or do we refer to you as Barrister Elsie at this point?


 
Hahaha, I wish!  

The Elsinator is fine for now...


----------



## Elsie87

Thanks guys!


----------



## joviscot

The Elsinator?!  Madam Elsinator?!


----------



## Elsie87

Yes, that's it: *Madam Elsinator!* :borg1:


----------



## joviscot

Hokey dokey, Madam Elsinator it is then!!

Nice bag but not something I would buy.  I know a lot of you will drool over the bag tho.


----------



## An4

anyone there you guys? I need help ASAP. should I get these?

http://forum.purseblog.com/louboutin-shopping/authenticate-these-louboutin-shoes-read-1st-post-553930-31.html#post14197429

I like them, they look very summery. the price is also very nice. but I just can't decide.
please contribute with your opinions.


----------



## An4

...


----------



## pegasuscom

I think they are terribly cute! They would be great with jeans.


----------



## nataliam1976

they are very cute and for a great price hun!


----------



## An4

omg that's it, I'm doing it! 
thank you so much my lovelies!!! so glad you're here


----------



## nataliam1976

haha torturing my Dutch friend about details re Amsterdam as I write this! getting recommendations for quirky locations and good quality uhmm coffee shops !


----------



## An4

^ copy paste print


----------



## Black_Swarmer




----------



## Elsie87

Okay, I'm late but: YAY for those CL flats! They are adorable!

I see bidding has ended. Did you get them?


----------



## An4

^ thanks hun! I DID!!! 
I figured I can't have too many flats  and the price was just too good.


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> ^ thanks hun! I DID!!!
> I figured I can't have too many flats  and the price was just too good.


 

wooot, big grats!


----------



## Elsie87

An4 said:


> ^ thanks hun! I DID!!!
> I figured I can't have too many flats  and the price was just too good.


 


Congrats, sweetie!


----------



## eminere

My friend scored the Valentine's Day 2010 classic flap:







Ain't she just gorgeous?


----------



## Black_Swarmer

It sure is, Emi!


----------



## An4

thank you *nat *and *Elsie * 


*emi *your friend is very lucky!


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;14208652 said:
			
		

> My friend scored the Valentine's Day 2010 classic flap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't she just gorgeous?


 

swwwoooon ! my next bag must be a chanel flap, thats the end of story.


----------



## An4

http://www.simplyamsterdam.nl/news/Chanel_opens_shop_in_Amsterdam.htm


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> http://www.simplyamsterdam.nl/news/Chanel_opens_shop_in_Amsterdam.htm


 

this little dior goddess is on a BAN maybe for xmas....


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> this little dior goddess is on a BAN maybe for xmas....



whoaaat? you?! 
I bet all bets will be off in A'dam! 
besides, you can't answer for your behavior (and purchases) after a few brownies...


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> whoaaat? you?!
> I bet all bets will be off in A'dam!
> besides, you can't answer for your behavior (and purchases) after a few brownies...


 

No, I am being a good girl, not having much choice really. Im really reconsidering going to Dubai, I hate that everything here is twice as expensive that the prices I am used to and salaries are similar to other countries. scr*w that, I am not someone who can live on a budget.


----------



## An4

^ I'm rooting for Dubai and you all things considered


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> ^ I'm rooting for Dubai and you all things considered


 

thanks babe, it means a lot to me, been having tough last few weeks, going back and forth...


----------



## joviscot

eminere;14208652 said:
			
		

> My friend scored the Valentine's Day 2010 classic flap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't she just gorgeous?



Oooh very nice!!


----------



## joviscot

nataliam1976 said:


> I am not someone who can live on a budget.



Me neither but I need a lottery win!!


----------



## An4

Alexander McQueen is dead 

I'm so sorry to hear that. I liked his stuff, but never could afford anything.


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> thanks babe, it means a lot to me, been having tough last few weeks, going back and forth...



if you need a little vacation you know where you're welcome!


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> Alexander McQueen is dead
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear that. I liked his stuff, but never could afford anything.




and just a week after his mum died. So horrible


----------



## joviscot

An4 said:


> Alexander McQueen is dead
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear that. I liked his stuff, but never could afford anything.



Hubby told me when I came in from work.  So sad.  He obviously missed his mum.  I also dont have any of his clothes.


----------



## Black_Swarmer

An4 said:


> Alexander McQueen is dead
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear that. I liked his stuff, but never could afford anything.


 
That is definitely a sad story, and a huge loss to the fashion industry.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

omg !!!i am shocked i adore  his scarves


----------



## eminere

OMG I turned on my telly this morning as usual after stumbling out of bed, pop on the news, and what do I hear?  RIP Alexander McQueen


----------



## Lovedior

it 's surch a shock .we lost a great designer ....


----------



## joviscot

Need your help people.  I have a pair of hiking boots for the winter and I am buying a ski jacket from Northface to match.  Anyway, my boots are both light/dark gray, so which jacket would go better with it??  I have a pale blue ski hat/scarf to match with everything as well!!  Thank you.


----------



## nataliam1976

Blue hands down!


----------



## Roxana

I was so shocked to hear as well! I was just on the hunt for one of his skull clutches for a decent price since I missed that übercute one on the Outnet (with all the leather flowers)... now all of his bags are all sold out and I think they will def. be collecters item more that they ever were....
It's so sad to hear he made this decision, he must have had a real hard time with the loss of his mom


----------



## joviscot

nataliam1976 said:


> Blue hands down!



Does light blue go with gray??  I have a hard time seeing it but will trust the judgement of you guys.  Thank you!!


----------



## Roxana

^I can see blue with gray too, but it depends on you I think. I'm thinking if you are a blonde, go for the red, if you are a brunette, you can do both 
Ok I know, that probably didn't help... haha


----------



## nataliam1976

joviscot said:


> Does light blue go with gray??  I have a hard time seeing it but will trust the judgement of you guys.  Thank you!!




I think both red and light blue do, but light blue is my more favourite option


----------



## joviscot

Roxana said:


> ^I can see blue with gray too, but it depends on you I think. I'm thinking if you are a blonde, go for the red, if you are a brunette, you can do both
> Ok I know, that probably didn't help... haha



I am a red head Roxanna!!  Just to confuse you!!  I do wear red tho, tend to forget about my hair colour at times!!  The light blue suits me better facially, so I am leaning towards the blue myself!!

Will be buying the jacket later tonight online.


----------



## Elsie87

I vote blue!


----------



## Roxana

joviscot said:


> I* am a red head *Roxanna!! Just to confuse you!! I do wear red tho, tend to forget about my hair colour at times!! The light blue suits me better facially, so I am leaning towards the blue myself!!
> 
> Will be buying the jacket later tonight online.


 
In that case, my vote is for the red


----------



## Black_Swarmer

I say go for blue as well  I think grey matches with all colours, depending on the shades of colours though if you know what I mean ... but then again I might just be a walking fashion disaster, completely in the dark mis-matching away with all my grey stuff!


----------



## An4

joviscot said:


> I am a red head Roxanna!!  Just to confuse you!!  I do wear red tho, tend to forget about my hair colour at times!!  The light blue suits me better facially, so I am leaning towards the blue myself!!
> 
> Will be buying the jacket later tonight online.



is it too late? I also vote blue! definitely blue!! please buy blue. ok, did you buy blue? 

*jovi*, you still owe me some info on certain band members  (pretty please!)

I have some good news, I finally found someone from the U.S. who will ship foot petals sole stopperz to me for only 3$!!!  I ordered 4 pairs, so my CLs will have at least some protection. I'm still looking for gaffers tape so if you know where to get it PM me please!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Hey - link please! I'm also in need of some Foot Petal stuff


----------



## An4

here it is:

http://myworld.ebay.com/suzie232425/

she's so sweet, we're emailing now, she'll also help me buy the red gaffers tape for CL soles!! and she's a TPF member, go figure!!!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Thanks Ana - I see she has several FP items, great


----------



## An4

Black_Swarmer said:


> Thanks Ana - I see she has several FP items, great



I know, yay!!!! 

btw, BIG congrats on your ticker! I KNOW how hard it is!
any great tips you wanna share? 
I have a new one - Tony Horton, Power 90, I work out with him every day, 
even my BF started! I love it! It's not too complicated and it's very effective!


----------



## joviscot

An4 said:


> is it too late? I also vote blue! definitely blue!! please buy blue. ok, did you buy blue?
> 
> *jovi*, you still owe me some info on certain band members  (pretty please!)



Ok people I ordered the blue cos it "lightens" my complexion!!  Thank you guys for your input - appreciate it.

Been working for 10 days in a row, 2 more to go then I get 2 days off so will reply to your pm soon - honest!!


----------



## An4

joviscot said:


> Ok people I ordered the blue cos it "lightens" my complexion!!  Thank you guys for your input - appreciate it.
> 
> Been working for 10 days in a row, 2 more to go then I get 2 days off so will reply to your pm soon - honest!!



10?? and 2 more?? oh so sorry to hear that, hang in there hun! don't worry about pm, first get some REST! 

and I'm glad you got the blue one! congrats!!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

An4 said:


> I know, yay!!!!
> 
> btw, BIG congrats on your ticker! I KNOW how hard it is!
> any great tips you wanna share?
> I have a new one - Tony Horton, Power 90, I work out with him every day,
> even my BF started! I love it! It's not too complicated and it's very effective!


 
Well, as we 'speak' I'm heading for a major set-back ... been sick for about a week now with a flu-thing so my appetite has been very low and I've been eating pretty much what I craved for atm just to get something, and it hasn't been carrots! I haven't been eating that much though, so I should be able to straighten it out pretty quickly. My craving today was white bread in the form of freshly baked rolls and kiddy candies (haven't had any of those things since Jan. 4) - I just have to start over on sugar detox next week *sigh* Since I refuse to record any set-backs on the ticker I guess it will just stand still for a while 

Tips are just vegetables, vegetables, vegatables and lean meat! And of course no sugar, excess fat or 'cheap' carbs. Eat often and not too much at the time. I don't follow any particular diet, just common sense really - and a lot of practise saying 'no, thank you'  I'm seriously bad at excercising, but I know I will have to put my fitness card into use again soon to get this going!


----------



## An4

^ being sick sucks. I understand. I think your body is retaliating  mine does it every time I start eating right - I get sick. 
thanks for all the tips, it really is common sense. I know all that, but I'm terrible without carbs. I can't do it. so I substitute bad ones for the good ones - chocolate muesli, whole wheat bread, brown rice etc. but I like Tony Horton because he doesn't advocate a no-carb diet, he actually includes good carbs in every meal, so I'm hoping it will work. proteins and veggies are a must, yes.
my only "vice" now is soy pudding. 

the workout... tell me about it. I hate going to the gym, it takes up too much time, so I bought the elliptical (I had it for a while now, it really helped eliminate the back pain while I was studying, so really I use it a lot) and now I downloaded this workout program. I like working out at home, it's the best for me, so I adjusted.

good luck to us both hun!


----------



## Elsie87

^Make that three of us! 

I'm following the same thing as *Ana*: replacing bad carbs with good, eating lots of fruit and veggies, eating lean meat/tofu, drinking lots of water, etc. And I also love chocolate soy pudding! I'm also not a fan of going to the gym. I have an elliptical at home, but I started to get bored so I bought Wii Fit (which I absolutely LOVE). I do yoga, muscle workouts and cardio training daily; and it's fun actually!

But it's so hard getting back on track after the exams, ugh! ush:


Good luck my darlings!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Hey girls - so that makes 3 of us with the carbs, can't do no carbs either ... and that is one of my big problems, I love white bread and pasta etc., but that is now replaced with whole wheat everything and the amounts are smaller than I used to have - and it does work, just takes some time


----------



## An4

Elsie87 said:


> ^Make that three of us!
> 
> I'm following the same thing as *Ana*: replacing bad carbs with good, eating lots of fruit and veggies, eating lean meat/tofu, drinking lots of water, etc. And I also love chocolate soy pudding! I'm also not a fan of going to the gym. I have an elliptical at home, but I started to get bored so I bought Wii Fit (which I absolutely LOVE). I do yoga, muscle workouts and cardio training daily; and it's fun actually!
> 
> But it's so hard getting back on track after the exams, ugh! ush:
> 
> 
> Good luck my darlings!



whoaat?  you look AMAZING!!! I told you that! but I get it, you wanna be healthy and fit so fine, I'll support you  I can't believe we're in such similar situation, lol

unfortunately, I know how studying can affect your body. I payed for my education dearly... too much sitting down... 
I have tricks for elliptical - I play a movie and get to half of it, and then I have to work out the next day to see the other half. or I make a very good playlist on youtube - I have to have videos to watch (beyonce works like a charm for some reason!)
but my absolute favorite is mr. tony horton  I really love his workouts, it also combines power yoga, weight training and cardio, powerful workout 30-40 mins every day. I mean, I found something that works great for me, that's important. so *Elsie*, when you get tired of Wii and I get tired of tony we can switch?


----------



## An4

Black_Swarmer said:


> Hey girls - so that makes 3 of us with the carbs, can't do no carbs either ... and that is one of my big problems, I love white bread and pasta etc., but that is now replaced with whole wheat everything and the amounts are smaller than I used to have - *and it does work, just takes some time *



I know, I complain every day, but my BF reminds me "you didn't get it over night so it can't go away over night" 

gotta stay motivated...:boxing:


----------



## Black_Swarmer

An4 said:


> I know, I complain every day, but my BF reminds me "you didn't get it over night so it can't go away over night"
> 
> gotta stay motivated...:boxing:


 
But it does come on a lot faster than it comes off ... I'm right back on track on Monday, just need this weekend to pig out  And what better way to do that than while stretching my Extremes? Looking veeeery hot in ugly sweatpants, purple socks and Extremes :lolots: But it's working! Gotta love good quality leather footware that will just mould to fit your feet


----------



## joviscot

Going back to Alexander McQueen briefly.  Found a scarf I bought at Browns in Dublin years ago.  It was one of the skulls one.


----------



## Elsie87

An4 said:


> whoaat?  you look AMAZING!!! I told you that! but I get it, you wanna be healthy and fit so fine, I'll support you  I can't believe we're in such similar situation, lol
> 
> unfortunately, I know how studying can affect your body. I payed for my education dearly... too much sitting down...
> I have tricks for elliptical - I play a movie and get to half of it, and then I have to work out the next day to see the other half. or I make a very good playlist on youtube - I have to have videos to watch (beyonce works like a charm for some reason!)
> but my absolute favorite is mr. tony horton  I really love his workouts, it also combines power yoga, weight training and cardio, powerful workout 30-40 mins every day. I mean, I found something that works great for me, that's important. so *Elsie*, when you get tired of Wii and I get tired of tony we can switch?


 
Aww, thank you! :shame: But I really am overweight, I just carry it pretty well. And notice that in my pictures I cleaverly use my bag to hide my thighs, hahaha!  I have hypothyroidism (a badly working thyroid) so I've had weight problems for as long as I can remember. I wasn't diagnosed until last year and given medicaction, which I had to increase about 2 weeks ago. The meds are doing their job pretty well: no more unexpected weight gain, less tires and less cold, better concentration, etc. and with healthy food and some exercise I'm slowly getting on the right track. 

I used to watch a movie or tv-show on my elliptical but I still got bored after a while. Wii Fit is the thing for me! Sure, we can switch, but I'm not bored yet (and it will probably take a long time!).


----------



## Elsie87

Black_Swarmer said:


> But it does come on a lot faster than it comes off ... I'm right back on track on Monday, just need this weekend to pig out  *And what better way to do that than while stretching my Extremes? Looking veeeery hot in ugly sweatpants, purple socks and Extremes :lolots:* But it's working! Gotta love good quality leather footware that will just mould to fit your feet


 
I do this too with my CLs, haha! Nothing more fun than being on tPF/playing World of Warcraft while wearing a pair of CLs and your pajamas or a pair of sweatpants.


----------



## Elsie87

joviscot said:


> Going back to Alexander McQueen briefly. Found a scarf I bought at Browns in Dublin years ago. It was one of the skulls one.


 
I love those scarves! 

He's a such a sad loss to the fashion world...


----------



## eminere

Happy Valentine's Day everyone!  Much love to all


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;14243161 said:
			
		

> Happy Valentine's Day everyone!  Much love to all




Happy Valentines to you emi and all the girlies! hope you all have a fantastic day


----------



## nataliam1976

Elsie87 said:


> I do this too with my CLs, haha! Nothing more fun than being on tPF/playing World of Warcraft while wearing a pair of CLs and your pajamas or a pair of sweatpants.




 well hello fellow gamer! only here everquest 2, not WoW


----------



## joviscot

Happy Valentines people - well I got a card with no envelope but no present!!  Oh well ...... at least I got a card I guess!!


----------



## An4

Elsie87 said:


> Aww, thank you! :shame: But I really am overweight, I just carry it pretty well. And notice that in my pictures I cleaverly use my bag to hide my thighs, hahaha!  I have hypothyroidism (a badly working thyroid) so I've had weight problems for as long as I can remember. I wasn't diagnosed until last year and given medicaction, which I had to increase about 2 weeks ago. The meds are doing their job pretty well: no more unexpected weight gain, less tires and less cold, better concentration, etc. and with healthy food and some exercise I'm slowly getting on the right track.
> 
> I used to watch a movie or tv-show on my elliptical but I still got bored after a while. Wii Fit is the thing for me! Sure, we can switch, but I'm not bored yet (and it will probably take a long time!).





this is just freaky, I also have hypothyroidism. 

and like *Cam *said - the weight goes off soooooo slowly.
and it comes on so fast it would shame usain bolt. 

*Cam*, how's the stretching going? I can imagine you walking around the house in those gorgeous shoes in your bathrobe and handkerchiefs all over the place 

I don't celebrate valentine's day, but I wish you all a nice day and a lot of love in your life, all kinds of love


----------



## nataliam1976

Im going for thyroid testing next month because they think I have hyperthyroidism


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> Im going for thyroid testing next month because they think I have hyperthyroidism



wow we're one crazy bunch! fingers crossed you *don't *have it hun! 

hyper is much more serious than hypo, it can damage the heart and the whole body works in overtime. one "good" thing about hyper (this is a bit of dark humor really) is that your metabolism is very fast and you lose weight rapidly. so I often joke that if I had to have one of those it would have been better to have the one that makes you thin


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> wow we're one crazy bunch! fingers crossed you *don't *have it hun!
> 
> hyper is much more serious than hypo, it can damage the heart and the whole body works in overtime. one "good" thing about hyper (this is a bit of dark humor really) is that your metabolism is very fast and you lose weight rapidly. so I often joke that if I had to have one of those it would have been better to have the one that makes you thin



scratch that, I meant HYPO


----------



## Black_Swarmer

An4 said:


> *Cam*, how's the stretching going? I can imagine you walking around the house in those gorgeous shoes in your bathrobe and handkerchiefs all over the place


 
I think it worked - I sat mostly though  Those babies are not made for sitting around in the sofa doing stuff on the 'puter, my knees were in the way all the time since they were way higher than than the table with the pc on it 

And I've missed you guys all day ... my 'puter refused to log in on tPF :cry: took forever to get back in here!


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> scratch that, I meant HYPO



either way, they're both illnesses, so I hope they find nothing and you're healthy. 

whatever happens we'll be here.


----------



## An4

Black_Swarmer said:


> I think it worked - I sat mostly though  Those babies are not made for sitting around in the sofa doing stuff on the 'puter, my knees were in the way all the time since they were way higher than than the table with the pc on it
> 
> And I've missed you guys all day ... my 'puter refused to log in on tPF :cry: took forever to get back in here!



could it be that virus that was on tPF? I'm having trouble also, it keeps logging me out. so I ran a complete scan with avira, it had 2 detections, deleted them so I hope it will be fine. maybe it's their server?

lol for the knees, I always feel they come up to my ears when I sit down in high heels!  
my BF is looking forward to wearing your extremes, he says just keep stretching them, he's size 47. and he's worried it might be too cold in A'dam in may so we better bring some tights.


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Don't think my problems are due virus - I scan my pc with McAfee once a week ...

Size 47  my shoes are 38,5, will have get about 17 pairs of ski socks to wear of stretching :lolots: He'd better bring a pair of very thick socks since he will only be able to get his big toe in there!


----------



## An4

^


----------



## Roxana

Happy V-day girls and guys !

Anyone else celebrating Carnaval? I went yesterday, we had a great time, but resting a bit today to go and pick up where we left tomorrow (dancing, joking and drinking can be a bit exhausting, hehe).. 
the bf wouldn't come, he thinks carnaval is ridiculous, so it was just girls! :tispy:


----------



## joviscot

Carnival in Venice??  if so, you are one lucky lady being in Venice.  Soooo very jealous!!


----------



## An4

Portugal?


----------



## joviscot

Hey guys, what do you think of these sandles for our summer holidays in Italy??


----------



## An4

^ LOVE them! I still remember those styles you suggested some time ago, and I have to say these are my favorite now! 
leather looks gorgeous, the color too and I think they offer better support for the foot.


----------



## Lovedior

HAPPY VALENTINE DAY  EVERYONE !!!


----------



## Roxana

^^love the sandals *joviscot*! who are they from? I want!

No, not carnaval in Venice or Portugal, just plain old Holland, LOL. Although I have been invited to go to Spain next week to celebrate it there (they have 2 weeks I think, or at least they have their fests a week later as here), but unfortunately I couldn't go because I had to work (I'm going a week later though  just not in time to catch their part of carnaval ).


----------



## Lovedior

^joviscot i love them. great color ! they look very comfortable to wear


----------



## eminere

Guys! I need your help!  Can you ID the last two people in this picture?  I know the first is KVA:






Thanks!


----------



## nataliam1976

no clue, emi, sorry !


So I have had the worst weekend and it looks like week will be the same. My cold that I have been trying to get rid of for weeks now intensified about a gazillion times and I am just about half dead with all the sneezing, swollen throat, nose and other unpleasant bodily special effects. Can the winter just please please go away finally!?


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;14251549 said:
			
		

> Guys! I need your help!  Can you ID the last two people in this picture?  I know the first is KVA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




found it ! Raphael Enthoven and Chloe Lambert, Getty Images is the best


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> found it ! Raphael Enthoven and Chloe Lambert, Getty Images is the best


You. Are. AMAZING. 

Can you teach me how you found it?


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;14253281 said:
			
		

> You. Are. AMAZING.
> 
> Can you teach me how you found it?





anything for you, my sweet!

You go to www.gettyimages.com , put Dior homme in search (editorial pics) and it returns all the events they have documented that are related to Dior homme. Then you choose the event in question from the list on the left, browse through pics and find what you need - they give names of everyone who is on the particular picture.


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> anything for you, my sweet!
> 
> You go to www.gettyimages.com , put Dior homme in search (editorial pics) and it returns all the events they have documented that are related to Dior homme. Then you choose the event in question from the list on the left, browse through pics and find what you need - they give names of everyone who is on the particular picture.


Aaahhhhhhhhh amazing! Gotta remember this one - how incredibly useful!

Thank you muchly my love


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> no clue, emi, sorry !
> 
> 
> So I have had the worst weekend and it looks like week will be the same. My cold that I have been trying to get rid of for weeks now intensified about a gazillion times and I am just about half dead with all the sneezing, swollen throat, nose and other unpleasant bodily special effects. Can the winter just please please go away finally!?




it should get better not worse... is your body also retaliating for something? 
 

btw amazing job on finding the pic info!!


is there a job that involves browsing though web and getting payed for it? I should really get payed for all the time I spend online.
edit: ha, of course there is, but I live in a wrong country.


----------



## joviscot

To those who are sick, please get well soon.  We dont want you to get worse.   

I wish I could get paid for being at home at working on the computer!!


----------



## An4

joviscot said:


> To those who are sick, please get well soon.  We dont want you to get worse.
> *
> I wish I could get paid for being at home at working on the computer!!*



exactly! translating is something like that, but it's unstable, I haven't had work yet this year.
I'd like to just surf the web, enjoy fashion, explore it and get paid


----------



## Elsie87

nataliam1976 said:


> no clue, emi, sorry !
> 
> 
> So I have had the worst weekend and it looks like week will be the same. My cold that I have been trying to get rid of for weeks now intensified about a gazillion times and I am just about half dead with all the sneezing, swollen throat, nose and other unpleasant bodily special effects. *Can the winter just please please go away finally!?*


 
I know, right? It's getting sooo depressing, argh! I'm so sick of my winter coats (which are a size to big for me now), thick sweaters and fugly snow boots... I want to wear bright summer clothes and Louboutin peep-toe pumps again! 


Feel better, hun!


----------



## Elsie87

An4 said:


> either way, they're both illnesses, so I hope they find nothing and you're healthy.
> 
> *whatever happens we'll be here.*


 
This is true! 


*Ana* are you taking medication for your condition?


----------



## Elsie87

joviscot said:


> Hey guys, what do you think of these sandles for our summer holidays in Italy??


 
LOVE these!


----------



## Elsie87

Roxana said:


> Happy V-day girls and guys !
> 
> Anyone else celebrating Carnaval? I went yesterday, we had a great time, but resting a bit today to go and pick up where we left tomorrow (dancing, joking and drinking can be a bit exhausting, hehe)..
> the bf wouldn't come, he thinks carnaval is ridiculous, so it was just girls! :tispy:


 
Ooh, Carnaval is so much fun! Didn't celebrate it now though, but I used to love it as a child!


----------



## An4

Elsie87 said:


> This is true!
> 
> 
> *Ana* are you taking medication for your condition?





Elsie87 said:


> I know, right? It's getting sooo depressing, argh! I'm so sick of my winter coats (*which are a size to big for me now*), thick sweaters and fugly snow boots... I want to wear bright summer clothes and Louboutin peep-toe pumps again!
> 
> 
> Feel better, hun!



 congrats! I just realized my coat is very loose now and I could BARELY button it when I bought it (it was a great deal ) yay for us!

yep, taking meds, levothyroxine, 100 mcg/day. I read a lot, did some research, I learned about the natural approach (dried thyroids of pigs) but I consulted my endocrinologist and she's very much against it because it is very hard to control and monitor the hormone amounts and effects of it. 
I was also worried about the risk of osteoporosis (http://www.thyroid-info.com/articles/osteoporosis.htm) but the doc ensured me I was young and if I take precautions just like any other person would (stay healthy, eat right, include calcium and work out) I'll live a long and healthy life.
providing no accidents happen to me of course.


----------



## An4

I found my above mentioned coat online! 
http://www.cinquestore.de/large.php?productcode=35565273-99-42

I love Internet!


----------



## joviscot

Lovely coat Ani.  I also cant wait til the winter is over.  Keep thinking of our summer vacation!!  Gets me through the cold spell!!


----------



## An4

^ thank you *jovi *! I really love it! it's the first coat I found that has a V-neck AND a flap with a button so you can cover it! 

I thought of you today, my friend got married and moved to Italy, we were chatting today, so if you need any info or recommendations I can ask her.


----------



## joviscot

Thank you Ani.  What part of Italy has she moved too??  We have our hotels booked but can always use recommendations for places to eat etc.  We are going to Rome (again but only really there for one day) and then down to Sorrento for a week.


----------



## An4

she's in Milan, but she's been all around Italy. so you need some tips for Rome then?

it's so quiet around here, is everyone at work?


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> she's in Milan, but she's been all around Italy. so you need some tips for Rome then?
> 
> it's so quiet around here, is everyone at work?




Im in bed under 2 duvets !  watching will and grace for the umpteenth time


----------



## joviscot

They must be - either work or sick.  Hmmm we know of resturaunt near the Spanish Steps that we found last time and one on the other side of the Forum that we are going back to.  So Rome is sorted thanks.

If she has any tips for Sorrento???  Never been there so no idea where to eat!!

Want to go to Milan but wouldnt be this year.


----------



## joviscot

nataliam1976 said:


> Im in bed under 2 duvets !  watching will and grace for the umpteenth time



Get well soon Nat.  Being under 2 duvets sounds good to me!!


----------



## nataliam1976

joviscot said:


> Get well soon Nat.  Being under 2 duvets sounds good to me!!




except for the fact that i feel like my brain is made of cotton its actually quite nice! thinking of ordering some lunch and treating myself lol


----------



## An4

joviscot said:


> They must be - either work or sick.  Hmmm we know of resturaunt near the Spanish Steps that we found last time and one on the other side of the Forum that we are going back to.  So Rome is sorted thanks.
> 
> If she has any tips for Sorrento???  Never been there so no idea where to eat!!
> 
> Want to go to Milan but wouldnt be this year.



ok, I'll go ask her right away.


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> except for the fact that i feel like my brain is made of cotton its actually quite nice! thinking of ordering some lunch and treating myself lol



oh cotton is so nice and soft, you should enjoy that state!  it's exhausting to be sharp all the time!
and yes, order some nice lunch, get some strength back.
will and grace will do. I just watched friends. and then when BF comes back we're gonna watch house (looove hugh laurie). speaking of shows, did you watch gilmore girls? I miss that show. it had great soundtrack.


----------



## joviscot

Nat spoil yourself.  Its what we need when we arent feeling well.  Sending you lots of gentle "hugs".


----------



## eminere

I am furious with this online shop that I frequent (or should I say, used to frequent).  I have placed more than 50 orders with them in the past before and shipping has always been prompt, never taking more than five working days.  My second last order however took ten days and I am now still waiting to receive this current one - it's been almost two weeks!   So I write to them, asking for an update, and what do I get in response? A standard script, lazy copy-and-paste template of an answer telling me to wait for 14 working days first before making another enquiry, and that they "hope this information helps".  :censor: idiots.


----------



## joviscot

Think they would do more to help their good, regular customers.  Sometimes you wonder why you bother eh??  

My Northface jacket is still in Belguim.  Hope it makes it here before we go away on holiday on March the 1st!!


----------



## eminere

joviscot said:


> Think they would do more to help their good, regular customers.  Sometimes you wonder why you bother eh??
> 
> My Northface jacket is still in Belguim.  Hope it makes it here before we go away on holiday on March the 1st!!


This is one of the things that deters me from shopping online more often - the lack of instant gratification and having to play the waiting game. "It's in the mail"; "It's the postal system's fault"; "Delays in the post are not our responsibility" - all poobah.


----------



## joviscot

I know and businesses wonder why they lose customers?!  Its all about money not customer service now.


----------



## An4

*jovi *- my friend is sorry but has never been to sorrento and neither has her hubby. so no luck. but she told me you should be fine since Italians are very hospitable people 
I guess you should check tripadvisor for info.

*emi *that's horrible! I'm so sorry to hear that. what will you do? I know you're too well mannered to stoop to their level.
I'm very pi**ed at louboutin, the worst CS EVER! never even bothered to send me at least an automatic reply...


----------



## joviscot

Dont get me started on CL.  Went to their store in Paris for a look, the girls couldnt be bothered to help so went to the back of the store for a chat with each other!!  We left!!

Will check Tripadvisor - no worries Ani.


----------



## An4

^ well obviously the business is going great, so they don't have to try too hard. some SAs should get over themselves, they're SELLING the stuff, not designing and making it with their hands.
but I still love CL shoes... in all fairness SAs at the NYC boutique (Mad.Av.) were very nice and helpful. I'll always be grateful to them for saving me from the big cockroach


----------



## joviscot

Cockroach?!  Do tell!!


----------



## An4

^ I can't find the old post, I wrote about it somewhere here. anyhoo:

I was trying on a lot of CLs, trying to decide which ones to take, and while I was walking around the boutique checking the shoes on my feet suddenly a louboutin box falls 20 cm away from my foot. I look up and the male SA has his hands over his mouth with a shocked look on his face. he looks at me, then at his colleague. I asked what was going on and he starts waving his hands all around saying "omg omg omg get it away" (he was so cute! ) I look at the other guy and he's laughing, walks over to the box, lifts it up and a big fat cockroach starts running towards the back room. the guy caught it with his HANDS and took it away. I have no idea what he did to it, but I was really disgusted, I have a phobia of cockroaches. 
the boutique is on the ground level, actually a bit in the ground, so it's a perfect place for those horrible creatures. there you have it - posh CL shoes, posh neighborhood and cockroaches. how very NYC...


----------



## joviscot

Eugh remind me never to go to the stores in that area of NYC!!  YUK!!


----------



## Swe3tGirl

An4 said:


> ^ well obviously the business is going great, so they don't have to try too hard. some SAs should get over themselves, they're SELLING the stuff, not designing and making it with their hands.



I totally agree with you, An4. SAs think they are all that that or own the place just because they work at a particular place. I was so mad at one SA whom I asked the price of a cocktail ring, and she replied: "Do you really want to know?" So I looked at the price myself since she did not give it to me and she looked at me and said "yeah, it's expensive". Ughh if that ring was in another stone, I would have gotten it. SAs should be careful to who they are talking to sometimes...or else they might have lost a valuable sale.

On a positive note, I turned a rude SA into a really nice one. I went in the Dior boutique a long time ago, and asked her the price of a Lady Dior bag. She answered in a snobby tone of voice and so I never came back to her again. Recently I wanted to indulge myself in a Dior bag, and since there's only one Dior boutique where I'm from, I went in and purchased some items from the same SA from before (I contacted the boutique manager beforehand to help with my decision on which bag to get). Now whenever I bump to the SA inside Holts or pass by the boutique, she smiles and greets me. I am so pleased with her assistance that I will purchase from her again! =D


----------



## Black_Swarmer

I've only encountered very few snobbish SA's - a couple in different Gucci boutiques, a Chanel one and a Balenciaga one ... or rather, the Balenciaga SA wasn't exactly snobby, she just wandered off to deal with some other customers who did look more like they had more money than me, so I found another SA and got my bag and accessory from her, and the 'money costumers' went without buying anything.

All the Dior SA's I've met have been great  especially Gordana in London, Sloane Street (will never forget her ) such a nice person, soooo patient and helpful, and just made you (well, me ...) feel like a princess while trying on bags and shoes etc. When I get get to go to London again someday, I will definitely go to her again if she is still there - she won't remember me, but I will remember her!


----------



## An4

Swe3tGirl said:


> I totally agree with you, An4. SAs think they are all that that or own the place just because they work at a particular place. I was so mad at one SA whom I asked the price of a cocktail ring, and she replied: "Do you really want to know?" So I looked at the price myself since she did not give it to me and she looked at me and said "yeah, it's expensive". Ughh if that ring was in another stone, I would have gotten it. SAs should be careful to who they are talking to sometimes...or else they might have lost a valuable sale.
> 
> On a positive note, I turned a rude SA into a really nice one. I went in the Dior boutique a long time ago, and asked her the price of a Lady Dior bag. She answered in a snobby tone of voice and so I never came back to her again. Recently I wanted to indulge myself in a Dior bag, and since there's only one Dior boutique where I'm from, I went in and purchased some items from the same SA from before (I contacted the boutique manager beforehand to help with my decision on which bag to get). Now whenever I bump to the SA inside Holts or pass by the boutique, she smiles and greets me. I am so pleased with her assistance that I will purchase from her again! =D



I wish you could have bought that ring! 

as for the snobby  SA, I think you didn't "turn" her, you just came in with the intention of buying so she was all over you. I bet that if you send someone in there who doesn't look like they're gonna buy he'd be snobby again.


----------



## An4

Black_Swarmer said:


> I've only encountered very few snobbish SA's - a couple in different Gucci boutiques, a Chanel one and a Balenciaga one ... or rather, the Balenciaga SA wasn't exactly snobby, she just wandered off to deal with some other customers who did look more like they had more money than me, so I found another SA and got my bag and accessory from her, and the 'money costumers' went without buying anything.
> 
> All the Dior SA's I've met have been great  especially Gordana in London, Sloane Street (will never forget her ) such a nice person, soooo patient and helpful, and just made you (well, me ...) feel like a princess while trying on bags and shoes etc. When I get get to go to London again someday, I will definitely go to her again if she is still there - she won't remember me, but I will remember her!



I'll remember this, thanks! so nice to hear...

LOL for balenciaga, I bet she learned her lesson!

everyone should be able to walk into a store and feel welcomed, even if it's just for a look-see, why not enjoy the nice things? like going into a gallery.
that's what I liked about NYC, everywhere I went all the SAs were very nice, polite and they made me feel very welcome, even though I was dressed very sporty and casual.


----------



## joviscot

Everytime I go into a Gucci store, the SAs look me up and down as soon as I open the door!!  I have never bought anything from them and walked out!!  How dare they!!

Had a few snobby and rude Chanel SAs.  Chicago, London Harrods and Munich.  ARGH!!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

An4 said:


> I'll remember this, thanks! so nice to hear...
> 
> LOL for balenciaga, I bet she learned her lesson!
> 
> everyone should be able to walk into a store and feel welcomed, even if it's just for a look-see, why not enjoy the nice things? like going into a gallery.
> that's what I liked about NYC, everywhere I went all the SAs were very nice, polite and they made me feel very welcome, even though I was dressed very sporty and casual.


 
You're welcome  If you go anytime soon there is a chance she actually might remember the crazy Dane with Visa problems, who got served coffee while waiting for right sized shoes to be brought from a nearby boutique (gave me the chance to try on several other pairs meanwhile ).

And you're right about customers should feel good when going in a boutique, but I also think that a lot of it has to do with yourself - if you are feeling out of place, you will be treated as such ... I'm always very casually dressed (typical tourist with rainproof ugly stuff and all) but always with a good bag since I don't really use my non-designer bags anything else than concerts and other huge crowds of drunks


----------



## An4

of course it has, I always walk in there with my head held high and a smile. I just feel great when I go to nice stores and it shows I guess 

sounds like it was a memorable shopping, I'm sure she'd remember you!

*jovi*, next time you eye them head to toe and take your time in the store!!


----------



## Swe3tGirl

An4 said:


> I wish you could have bought that ring!
> 
> as for the snobby  SA, I think you didn't "turn" her, you just came in with the intention of buying so she was all over you. I bet that if you send someone in there who doesn't look like they're gonna buy he'd be snobby again.



I know! I wish I would've bought that ring too! Too bad it was topez with diamonds and not aquamarine! 

I guess you're right about the SA. It's a good thing that she is nice to me now. I've always wanted to show her that I can buy Dior bags too! (Sadly, I look like I'm 14 years old). I really do hate it when SAs look at people on how they are dressed and whatnot. It just goes to show how shallow people are in this day and age. You look around and even notice little girls carrying LV and Chanel bags =( *sigh*


----------



## Swe3tGirl

Oh, I forgot to introduce myself to all of you! You can call me Ly (Pronounced Lee). I am a full-time university student in Canada and I work part-time. My first luxury purse was my Nova check Burberry tote I got 2 years ago. I first started loving Dior handbags ever since I saw the Lady Dior, and I am in love since! My first Dior and most recent purchase is my medium sized black Panarea tote. (I made a thread on it if you haven't visited it yet). 

It is a pleasure to meet you all! =)


----------



## eminere

Swe3tGirl said:


> Oh, I forgot to introduce myself to all of you! You can call me Ly (Pronounced Lee). I am a full-time university student in Canada and I work part-time. My first luxury purse was my Nova check Burberry tote I got 2 years ago. I first started loving Dior handbags ever since I saw the Lady Dior, and I am in love since! My first Dior and most recent purchase is my medium sized black Panarea tote. (I made a thread on it if you haven't visited it yet).
> 
> It is a pleasure to meet you all! =)


Welcome to the Dior forums!


----------



## An4

Swe3tGirl said:


> Oh, I forgot to introduce myself to all of you! You can call me Ly (Pronounced Lee). I am a full-time university student in Canada and I work part-time. My first luxury purse was my Nova check Burberry tote I got 2 years ago. I first started loving Dior handbags ever since I saw the Lady Dior, and I am in love since! My first Dior and most recent purchase is my medium sized black Panarea tote. (I made a thread on it if you haven't visited it yet).
> 
> It is a pleasure to meet you all! =)





Swe3tGirl said:


> I know! I wish I would've bought that ring too! Too bad it was topez with diamonds and not aquamarine!
> 
> I guess you're right about the SA. It's a good thing that she is nice to me now. I've always wanted to show her that I can buy Dior bags too! (Sadly, I look like I'm 14 years old). I really do hate it when SAs look at people on how they are dressed and whatnot. It just goes to show how shallow people are in this day and age. You look around and even notice little girls carrying LV and Chanel bags =( *sigh*



it's very nice to meet you Ly  what do you study? was it something you loved and wanted to study?

I understand about the SA, I think we all want to have that "Pretty Woman" moment of rubbing it in their smirky faces! 

I don't get it with the little girls carrying designer bags... what's the point? my favorite bags when I was a little girl were any sparkly ones that had barbie on them.


----------



## joviscot

An4 said:


> *jovi*, next time you eye them head to toe and take your time in the store!!



Will remember that one for the summer when we are in Italy!!  Ha!!  

Hallo Ly - welcome


----------



## joviscot

An4 said:


> I understand about the SA, I think we all want to have that "Pretty Woman" moment of rubbing it in their smirky faces!



Kinda had that moment in a boutique in Aberdeen!!  Long story short.  

Years ago, I tried to get into a boutique in Aberdeen (you have to ring the bell, and if they approve you, you get in.  Well I was refused entry after a quick look up and down!!  Hmph!!

Years later, they open a store on the main street in Aberdeen, so I had time to kill and decided to go in.  One of the SAs, stepped forward to refuse me entry again (what the h*ll, the door was opened!!).  Thought "ok stuff it, I'm leaving" and turned to leave.  She then saw my J12 and my GST and motioned for me to come into the store.  Told her "they had refused me entry twice so I would take my money elsewhere"!!  Never been back!!

Cheek!!


----------



## eminere

I want a J12 harrumph.

Does anyone here use tinted moisturiser? Any recs?


----------



## nataliam1976

Love reading all the shopping stories!  I seem to have good luck with SAs, never had a bad experience and the ones at Dior in Dublin are just the sweetest.

and hello Swe3tGirl, welcome to the Dior subforum, hun!


----------



## joviscot

When I remember to use it, I use one by Clarins.


----------



## An4

joviscot said:


> Kinda had that moment in a boutique in Aberdeen!!  Long story short.
> 
> Years ago, I tried to get into a boutique in Aberdeen (you have to ring the bell, and if they approve you, you get in.  Well I was refused entry after a quick look up and down!!  Hmph!!
> 
> Years later, they open a store on the main street in Aberdeen, so I had time to kill and decided to go in.  One of the SAs, stepped forward to refuse me entry again (what the h*ll, the door was opened!!).  Thought "ok stuff it, I'm leaving" and turned to leave.  She then saw my J12 and my GST and motioned for me to come into the store.  Told her "they had refused me entry twice so I would take my money elsewhere"!!  Never been back!!
> 
> Cheek!!



 this is so great! go jovi!!!!!


----------



## Swe3tGirl

An4 said:


> it's very nice to meet you Ly  what do you study? was it something you loved and wanted to study?
> 
> I understand about the SA, I think we all want to have that "Pretty Woman" moment of rubbing it in their smirky faces!
> 
> I don't get it with the little girls carrying designer bags... what's the point? my favorite bags when I was a little girl were any sparkly ones that had barbie on them.




Thank you for all the warm welcomes my new Dior friends! I already feel at home in the Dior forums ^_^

To answer your question An4, I initially studied Arts and Contemporary studies (which is like majoring in social sciences and minoring in a business program). The program was complete crap and so I switched to Early Childhood Education. I want to become a teacher after I graduate, so it is where I want to be now in life! I have roughly 1 and 1/2 years to go if I fast track to where I want to be, because technically I am two years behind since none of my credits from my previous program got transferred, which sucks =(

Yes yes, whenever I go to designer boutiques or go shopping for something nice, I HAVE to dress nice in order to get the kind of respect you want from SAs. It's terrible because most of the time I get lazy dressing up, being a full-ime student and all >_<

Same here, when I was little, I was not into designer goods and such, but going to school in the big city, makes you want them because there are so many females my age that carry Gucci, LV, Chanel. Everywhere I look there's always a girl carrying designer items or dressing nicely in EVERY corner. I was a very simple girl and school changed me in a way. It's unfortunate since I can't change back to the old me. My mom was right. Ever since I got my Burberry tote, she told me: "Once you buy one designer item, you will want more, no matter how many times you tell me you only want that Burberry" =S


----------



## An4

your mom sounds like a smart woman! 

as for your studies - as long as it's something you love, you'll be fine. I changed my mind half way through college, so even though I started studying something I love (english and literature) I realized that that doesn't pay off in my country and that I don't love it THAT much, so I regret it now. I wish I studied business (marketing or PR) because I'm sure I'd do great at that, I just didn't know that when I was 18, I was a different person then. I'm trying to get a job related to that what I'm interested now, I'm still hoping someone will give me a chance to learn the trade, because it is after all something that can be learned best through practice and work.


----------



## An4

*nat*, feeling any better? did you order that nice lunch? 

I went to see Valentine's Day today, the cast is great but the movie is a typical rom-com cliche with a lot of errors (in montage). but I did like it that they used a lot of references - e.g. julia roberts is in the movie so they did a reference to "pretty woman" and they had a few more for other actors, but I won't tell so I don't ruin it for someone. it was a nice touch. oh and eric dane... oh eric dane... omg... there are  no words...

oh yeah, there were CL shoes in there also. do you have the feeling they're in every movie now (set in the present)?


----------



## Swe3tGirl

An4, may I ask what trade you are interested in now?


----------



## Swe3tGirl

I have a quick question: Does Dior come with an annual price list or catalogue?


----------



## eminere

Swe3tGirl said:


> I have a quick question: Does Dior come with an annual price list or catalogue?


No price lists, catalogues are generally produced every two seasons or in conjunction with key collection launches.


----------



## Swe3tGirl

=O How do you get these catalogues?


----------



## eminere

Swe3tGirl said:


> =O How do you get these catalogues?


They're sent automatically to selected clients.


----------



## An4

Swe3tGirl said:


> An4, may I ask what trade you are interested in now?



marketing and PR  when I learn enough I could be a manager


----------



## An4

eminere;14288346 said:
			
		

> They're sent automatically to selected clients.



so how do we become selected clients? buy a bunch of stuff?


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> so how do we become selected clients? buy a bunch of stuff?


Yeh the qualifying criteria varies from country to country.  Of course, if there are excess copies available some stores may be allowed to distribute them freely.


----------



## An4

eminere;14289658 said:
			
		

> Yeh the qualifying criteria varies from country to country.  Of course, if there are excess copies available some stores may be allowed to distribute them freely.



oh so I can ask them really really nicely with a cherry on top and if they have extra I might get it? 
just kidding. thanks *emi.

*peeps, what do you use to protect your bags? I'm asking because a lot of the people use apple guard products, but what should we do in europe? is there anything good around here? I'm thinking of buying MbMJ sasha and they told me at the MJ forum that there's a color transfer. so would it help to put some leather care product on the bag? 
this is why I LOVE gaucho, baby wipes are enough for that baby


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Everytime I purchased something in a Dior boutique I've been asked to fill in a form with name, address, email etc. - and since my London shopping spree I've received a couple of catalogues by mail!


----------



## Swe3tGirl

I was asked to fill out a form too. Maybe I will receive a catalogue as well! =)


----------



## Swe3tGirl

An4 said:


> marketing and PR  when I learn enough I could be a manager


 
And then you can hire me! JK! Good luck on pursuing your dream trade An4. It's good to know that you're really passionate about it.


----------



## Black_Swarmer

While we're waiting for the movie here's a few pics of what is to look forward to in SATC2 

















I have no idea if there's any Diors in this photo, just love the 80's look


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Swe3tGirl said:


> I was asked to fill out a form too. Maybe I will receive a catalogue as well! =)


 
Maybe you will


----------



## An4

Swe3tGirl said:


> And then you can hire me! JK! Good luck on pursuing your dream trade An4. It's good to know that you're really passionate about it.



I am, I just need the right people to hear me and give me a chance to show them what I can do. 
I'll hire you, sure, as soon as I figure out what exactly it is that I'm managing


----------



## An4

thanks for the pics *Cam*!!  
I can't wait to see them in the 80s. they're playing themselves as young women, lol


----------



## nataliam1976

Good morning boy and girls feeling a bit better finally, fingers crossed it stays this way! 


Blackie, thanks for posting Sex and the City 2, I naturally understand I finally have someone to go see it with here!  My snob friends from work wouldnt go with me, I guess its not "artistic" enough for them pffft

This dress is one of most fantastic dresses ever made, I would have given up a kidney for it....


----------



## An4

^ hello dear aunty *nat*, glad to hear things are looking up! 
but are you sure the fog has been lifted of the brain? a kidney for that dress?! 
please don't come close to any knives or sharp objects. please! ... ple... aunty *nat*?
dialing 112...


----------



## Roxana

^LOL

Hi everyone! haven't been on for a few days (carnaval, recovery and work), but.... I'm back with some good news! I just heard my 2nd dior piece is coming my way! It should be here in about a week... Hope it gets here before I go to Spain so I can show it off to you girls!! 

Thanks for the pics Black Swarmer, I love the pink one Charlotte is carrying  I'd love to own of those some day!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

nataliam1976 said:


> Good morning boy and girls feeling a bit better finally, fingers crossed it stays this way!
> 
> 
> Blackie, thanks for posting Sex and the City 2, I naturally understand I finally have someone to go see it with here!  My snob friends from work wouldnt go with me, I guess its not "artistic" enough for them pffft


 
Great to hear you're feeling better - so am I  I've dragged myself to work all week since I had so many things I had to do that I just couldn't stay home - and finally today I actually felt OK! Still coughing and sniffling though, but so much less now ... If we keep it up we could perhaps get together next week?

Of course we will go to see SATC2 together, and 3 for that matter  Think DH is happy to be replaced on this one  None of my other friends are particularly interested in bags/fashion etc. so they would probably go with me if I asked, but they wouldn't get the same kick out of it. And who says everything in life has to be artistic ...?


----------



## joviscot

Well we got more stupid snow here today.  Will this winter ever end?!


----------



## An4

Black_Swarmer said:


> And who says everything in life has to be artistic ...?



couldn't agree more! I was surrounded by intellectual snobs throughout the college - god forbid you should enjoy anything oh so trivial as mainstream movies or books  I can't wait to see SATC2!!! and 3!!! 

*jovi*, snow is melting here but it's so dark and depressing, kinda rainy... misery is creeping in...


----------



## Swe3tGirl

Everyone seems to be ill. I am starting to have a tickle in my throat as well, and there's literally no snow over her yet =S


----------



## joviscot

An4 said:


> *jovi*, snow is melting here but it's so dark and depressing, kinda rainy... misery is creeping in...



Our snow had gone.  No ice.  All clear.  Back to square one AGAIN!!  ARGHH!!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

We're not exactly back to square one snow-wise, but close enough *sigh* ... All the snow from the past month or so is piled up everywhere, and right now I'm watching the local news regarding the problems with snow piling up on roofs making green houses etc. collapse - and now the local weather report, more snow on the way!


----------



## joviscot

I keep thinking it will be snowing in the summer here!!  Just when you think its away it comes back.  Enough already!!

Anyhoo, am off sleeps - tired!!  Night night friends!!


----------



## An4

^ 

I wouldn't be surprised, everything is going to hell. 

sweet dreams dear jovi!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

An4 said:


> ^
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised, everything is going to hell.


 
Hey, that place is supposed to be hot - bring it on!


----------



## An4

LOL 
I think after A'dam we'll all have a direct connection to the place


----------



## eminere

Reading Paulo Coehlo's _The Alchemist _now.  Can't believe I've never heard of it before!  What a truly magical book...


----------



## An4

^ really? well, now you found it.
I read it when I was 15, I remember I felt like I was reading some secret book of wisdom that is being passed on for generations.

so you're enjoying your saturday already? mine comes tomorrow. 
I'm online all the time but I'm still fascinated by the internet and how it brings people together...


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> ^ really? well, now you found it.
> I read it when I was 15, I remember I felt like I was reading some secret book of wisdom that is being passed on for generations.
> 
> so you're enjoying your saturday already? mine comes tomorrow.
> I'm online all the time but I'm still fascinated by the internet and how it brings people together...


As a reviewer has said, it really is a modern-day _The Little Prince_.  Truly poetic and fabled but written so elegantly.  Finished reading it in about three hours - just couldn't stop!

Yep it is indeed Saturday here now... Don't know what I should do today! ush:


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> ^ hello dear aunty *nat*, glad to hear things are looking up!
> but are you sure the fog has been lifted of the brain? a kidney for that dress?!
> please don't come close to any knives or sharp objects. please! ... ple... aunty *nat*?
> dialing 112...




An my dearest, would you give up your kidney for your true love? well then, here you go....


----------



## nataliam1976

Roxana said:


> ^LOL
> 
> Hi everyone! haven't been on for a few days (carnaval, recovery and work), but.... I'm back with some good news! I just heard my 2nd dior piece is coming my way! It should be here in about a week... Hope it gets here before I go to Spain so I can show it off to you girls!!
> 
> Thanks for the pics Black Swarmer, I love the pink one Charlotte is carrying  I'd love to own of those some day!






Oooh I cant wait to see what you got ! we need more reveals


----------



## nataliam1976

Black_Swarmer said:


> Great to hear you're feeling better - so am I  I've dragged myself to work all week since I had so many things I had to do that I just couldn't stay home - and finally today I actually felt OK! Still coughing and sniffling though, but so much less now ... If we keep it up we could perhaps get together next week?
> 
> Of course we will go to see SATC2 together, and 3 for that matter  Think DH is happy to be replaced on this one  None of my other friends are particularly interested in bags/fashion etc. so they would probably go with me if I asked, but they wouldn't get the same kick out of it. And who says everything in life has to be artistic ...?





yes, im still coughing too but at least i dont feel like my throat was bitten by a swarm of bees!  Im so glad youre feeling better, hunni ( and yes lets meet soon - hey the Valentines Day movie is in the cinemas now... - but I wanna see the kitties too!). 

Artistic schmartistic, sometimes people just need pure fun Its a date,then!


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;14312146 said:
			
		

> As a reviewer has said, it really is a modern-day _The Little Prince_.  Truly poetic and fabled but written so elegantly.  Finished reading it in about three hours - just couldn't stop!
> 
> Yep it is indeed Saturday here now... Don't know what I should do today! ush:





Emi, you really should get transfer at Dior to the Headquarters...you belong in Europe with all of us, you would have plenty to do then ( and yes Dior Wild Child should move, too)


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> LOL
> I think after A'dam we'll all have a direct connection to the place



:ninja::devil:


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> Emi, you really should get transfer at Dior to the Headquarters...you belong in Europe with all of us, you would have plenty to do then ( and yes Dior Wild Child should move, too)


Can you just _imagine_ all the shenanigans I could get up to...?


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> An my dearest, would you give up your kidney for your true love? well then, here you go....



absolutely not. but I would be willing to give up a few of my eggs


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> Emi, you really should get transfer at Dior to the Headquarters...you belong in Europe with all of us, you would have plenty to do then ( and yes Dior Wild Child should move, too)



*emi*, can you hint to them that you're interested?


----------



## Roxana

nataliam1976 said:


> Oooh I cant wait to see what you got ! we need more reveals


 
I can't wait to show you! I can tell you this, it's an 'oldie', but classic one (well, at least to me it is )

Hope everyone here is getting better soon. The weather here is very slightly getting better. Although, the snow melted the last to days, it has snown again during the night. But melting again!
I swear, I can already smell spring in the air!!! (even though the temp. has not been over 5 degrees Celsius) 
It made me want to change my avater in a happy one


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;14315786 said:
			
		

> Can you just _imagine_ all the shenanigans I could get up to...?





Honey what do you mean "I" ? WE!!!


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> absolutely not. but I would be willing to give up a few of my eggs




Oh never !!! rather take both my kidneys


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> *emi*, can you hint to them that you're interested?


Ohh I wish it were that easy... :wondering


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> Honey what do you mean "I" ? WE!!!


Haha Europe will never know what hit it!


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;14316008 said:
			
		

> Haha Europe will never know what hit it!




:ninja:


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> Oh never !!! rather take both my kidneys



so what you're saying is we should set up a website where we offer our organs and parts for luxury items? I'm in


----------



## An4

eminere;14316002 said:
			
		

> Ohh I wish it were that easy... :wondering



maybe if we wrote them a bunch of letters and said that we needed you here? a petition maybe? you know they have a great CS, maybe they'd do it for us 
I really wish you could be closer!


----------



## Roxana

Anyone been shopping for some Sonia Rykiel at HM today??


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> maybe if we wrote them a bunch of letters and said that we needed you here? a petition maybe? you know they have a great CS, maybe they'd do it for us
> I really wish you could be closer!


That's a lovely sentiment 

How nice it must be to live in Europe - you could visit a new _country _every weekend for shopping!


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> so what you're saying is we should set up a website where we offer our organs and parts for luxury items? I'm in




Yes this is EXACTLY what I am saying !


----------



## nataliam1976

Roxana said:


> Anyone been shopping for some Sonia Rykiel at HM today??




no, not my style so I am sitting at home, sipping vanilla coffee and thinking about buying Jimmy Choo for H&M heels...the ones in the front


----------



## An4

eminere&#8482;;14316220 said:
			
		

> That's a lovely sentiment
> 
> How nice it must be to live in Europe - you could visit a new _country _every weekend for shopping!



yes, we _could_, but we don't.  
stupid recession.


----------



## Roxana

^^ oh I say go for it! I have been strolling ebay too for some. I like the other patent black ones, they are just a bit less high as ^those.
I totally regret not getting them when I could from HM directly. In stead I only bought the flats with pythonlook and studs, unfortunately they never sold out and were reduced in price ush:


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> no, not my style so I am sitting at home, sipping vanilla coffee and thinking about buying Jimmy Choo for H&M heels...the ones in the front



I would have to see them on feet, this way they're doing absolutely nothing for me. the leather looks kinda plain plus they don't have a platform, and for a heel like that there should be at least 1 cm platform.

good idea, I'll have BF make chocolate coffee now! hehe


----------



## Roxana

An4 said:


> I would have to see them on feet, this way they're doing absolutely nothing for me. the leather looks kinda plain plus *they don't have a platform, and for a heel like that there should be at least 1 cm platform*.
> 
> good idea, I'll have BF make chocolate coffee now! hehe


 
I have the same problem, I can only go max. 10cm, but I prefer 10cm with at least 1cm platform, that way they stay comfortable for at least a few hours 

I recently got these, the black a while back and the gray ones when I saw them on sale 2 weeks ago, since I love them so much I thought I might as well get more colors and who can resist sale anyway, hehe...
no high end label, just by Tango, but still quality for that price IMO


----------



## nataliam1976

Roxana said:


> ^^ oh I say go for it! I have been strolling ebay too for some. I like the other patent black ones, they are just a bit less high as ^those.
> I totally regret not getting them when I could from HM directly. In stead I only bought the flats with pythonlook and studs, unfortunately they never sold out and were reduced in price ush:



I love the other, patent,  ones too but I have a very high foot arches and would have to try them on before I buy and most likely they wouldnt fit anyway


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> I would have to see them on feet, this way they're doing absolutely nothing for me. the leather looks kinda plain plus they don't have a platform, and for a heel like that there should be at least 1 cm platform.
> 
> good idea, I'll have BF make chocolate coffee now! hehe




ha Thank you !!! I found them on a model and I dont like them anymore - I like the side view but not the front! the boots are the best, but Im not buying those.


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> I would have to see them on feet, this way they're doing absolutely nothing for me. the leather looks kinda plain plus *they don't have a platform, and for a heel like that there should be at least 1 cm platform.*
> 
> good idea, I'll have BF make chocolate coffee now! hehe


I'm loving the look of the shoe, but I completely agree that a platform is essential for comfort.


----------



## Roxana

Do you mean the gray suede ones with open toe? If so I LOVE those! you should def. get them. 
I saw that the 'normal' JC collection has almost identical ones (same goes for some other models)


----------



## Roxana

http://www.jimmychoo.com/Sale/Pixie/invt/083pixiemle

do you guys think there will be a huge quality difference? Like Ana noted on the HM ones?


----------



## joviscot

An4 said:


> LOL
> I think after A'dam we'll all have a direct connection to the place



You guys will need to go to confession when you get back!!


----------



## nataliam1976

joviscot said:


> You guys will need to go to confession when you get back!!




I havent been to confession in years, i cant risk the church exploding once I start saying whats on my list !


----------



## joviscot

Ha!!  The minister/priest might not be able to stay for the whole time either!!  Ha!!


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> ha Thank you !!! I found them on a model and I dont like them anymore - I like the side view but not the front! the boots are the best, but Im not buying those.



ha there you go, more money for something that will knock you down the moment you see it!
those knee high boots do look good. I never tried those, how do they size them? I don't think my logs would fit in there.


----------



## An4

joviscot said:


> Ha!!  The minister/priest might not be able to stay for the whole time either!!  Ha!!



I bet they would become unordained in matter of minutes


----------



## An4

Roxana said:


> http://www.jimmychoo.com/Sale/Pixie/invt/083pixiemle
> 
> do you guys think there will be a huge quality difference? Like Ana noted on the HM ones?



love your new avi! it was one of my favorite cartoons when I was a kid.

the link just takes me to the jc home page, what was your question about?


----------



## An4

eminere;14316550 said:
			
		

> I'm loving the look of the shoe, but I completely agree that a platform is essential for comfort.



what's your shoe size sweetie? did you ever try wearing high heels?


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> what's your shoe size sweetie? did you ever try wearing high heels?




, If he did I bet he rocked them!


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> , If he did I bet he rocked them!



well of course, he's our *emi*, dior homme par excellence! I bet he can pull anything off.
I was just curious, AFAICT he likes beautiful timeless fashion pieces, classic elegance, so I wanna know if there's a daring fashionista in there


----------



## Roxana

An4 said:


> love your new avi! it was one of my favorite cartoons when I was a kid.
> 
> the link just takes me to the jc home page, what was your question about?


 
Oh, when I click it it shows the 'pixie' which is actually exactly the same shoe as the HM one (the one nat liked, but now not anymore  so I guess it is not that relevant anymore, also because only size 36 is left...) but I just wondered.

yeah don't you just love the care bears?! My boyfriend always compares me to one, which I think is so sweet


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> well of course, he's our *emi*, dior homme par excellence! I bet he can pull anything off.
> I was just curious, AFAICT he likes beautiful timeless fashion pieces, classic elegance, so I wanna know if there's a daring fashionista in there


Well, I've always liked those Hedi Slimane for Dior Homme 2.5" heeled boots, too bad they hardly ever pop up on eBay.


----------



## eminere

How gorgeous is the new Cherry Blossom Spring/Summer 2010 makeup collection from Guerlain?


----------



## Lovedior

this make up is so pretty i think if i buy it its only to collect i woudnt want to damage the inside


----------



## nataliam1976

Now, Natalia Vodianova, this is a model I would like to see with Dior


----------



## An4

eminere;14323009 said:
			
		

> Well, I've always liked those Hedi Slimane for Dior Homme 2.5" heeled boots, too bad they hardly ever pop up on eBay.



ah so you remain faithful to the timeless classics. I was right!
boots look very cool, macsuline. hope you find them. 
if I run into them on ebay I'll let you know


----------



## An4

Lovedior said:


> this make up is so pretty i think if i buy it its only to collect i woudnt want to damage the inside



looks really beautiful. but I'd take its picture and use it.  I know some people collect it (like *hinotori*. hey where is she?) but I love the fact that fashion is artistic and useful, I appreciate the synergy and enjoy it, it makes life nicer.


----------



## Swe3tGirl

Does anyone know if the Dior Baguella costume jewelry line is still available at Dior boutiques?


----------



## Lovedior

An4 said:


> looks really beautiful. but I'd take its picture and use it.  I know some people collect it (like *hinotori*. hey where is she?) but I love the fact that fashion is artistic and useful, I appreciate the synergy and enjoy it, it makes life nicer.



yes i remember she have an amazing and gorgeous dior colection.

id love to try the colors they look really warm . i think they will be great for this spring and summer 

anyone got the chance to try them yet ?

for some reason i would have imagine this ad more dior more than for guerlain if i only see the first picture .


----------



## An4

^ nope, I'm still enjoying my Jazz Palette. I think I won't be able to spend it all, there's so much of it. 
and such great quality!
but if anyone gets guerlain I'd love to know what it feels like!


----------



## eminere

OK Crush du Jour goes to...

Dave Annable of _Brothers & Sisters_!






Can he get any more gorgeous??? 

And scruffy...






And biker-tough...






Swoon...


----------



## nataliam1976

aaah, he looks very very much like my best friend who is gay and we always say we would be the best couple - we love spending time with each other so we would live together and all, but we will go for uhm physical fun outside the relationship  He just broke up with his boyfriend, my relationship is on the rocks, who knows if this wont be our next step !


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> aaah, he looks very very much like my best friend who is gay and we always say we would be the best couple - we love spending time with each other so we would live together and all, but we will go for uhm physical fun outside the relationship  He just broke up with his boyfriend, *my relationship is on the rocks*, who knows if this wont be our next step !


Sorry to hear that! Hope you're alright.


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;14353016 said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear that! Hope you're alright.




You know hunny, boyfriends come and go, as long as I have my friends, Im ok thank you for the huggies


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> You know hunny, *boyfriends come and go*, as long as I have my friends, Im ok thank you for the huggies


Well hun, as I always say:

A good man is hard to find, but
A hard man is good to find.


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;14353129 said:
			
		

> Well hun, as I always say:
> 
> A good man is hard to find, but
> A hard man is good to find.




And this is the line I used to live by, maybe its time to go back to old habits


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> aaah, he looks very very much like my best friend who is gay and we always say we would be the best couple - we love spending time with each other so we would live together and all, but we will go for uhm physical fun outside the relationship  He just broke up with his boyfriend, my relationship is on the rocks, who knows if this wont be our next step !



that's a good friend. some relationships are even better without the "physical fun"  
hope you'll figure things out soon hun


----------



## An4

eminere;14353129 said:
			
		

> Well hun, as I always say:
> 
> A good man is hard to find, but
> A hard man is good to find.



 I never heard this before!

I'm so sad today, but this cheered me up a bit, so thank you *emi*.


----------



## joviscot

Ani hope you feel better 

Nat - hope you find someone nice soon 

Oh my summer sandles are on their way!!


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> I never heard this before!
> 
> I'm so sad today, but this cheered me up a bit, so thank you *emi*.





aaaw dont be sad hunni, plenty of hugs sent your way


----------



## nataliam1976

thanks girlies, we did give ourselves another chance as our first 3 years were fantastic and only last few months were really bad. As they say its not an achievement to stay in a relationship when things go great, so we will work on it and see what happens. I am being realistic though, so sorting a few back up plans out...


----------



## An4

joviscot said:


> Ani hope you feel better
> 
> Nat - hope you find someone nice soon
> 
> Oh my summer sandles are on their way!!



thank you dear.  

are the blue ones on their way?


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> aaaw dont be sad hunni, plenty of hugs sent your way



thank you aunty *nat*, I just have no luck finding a job and it's becoming too much for me, I feel useless and miserable. you'd think graduating and being an A grad student would help... nope, not in this world 


I'm glad to hear you guys are trying, just be honest and know when enough is enough (if it gets to that of course ) you know what I want? what's best for YOU, that's what I'm keeping my fingers crossed for. whatever happens, I hope it will be the best possible solution for you, your life and your peace of mind.


----------



## Swe3tGirl

Good afternoon ladies and gentlemen! I have a mid-term in 1 hour, so wish me luck! =)


----------



## nataliam1976

Swe3tGirl said:


> Good afternoon ladies and gentlemen! I have a mid-term in 1 hour, so wish me luck! =)





oooh good luck !


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> thank you aunty *nat*, I just have no luck finding a job and it's becoming too much for me, I feel useless and miserable. you'd think graduating and being an A grad student would help... nope, not in this world
> 
> 
> I'm glad to hear you guys are trying, just be honest and know when enough is enough (if it gets to that of course ) you know what I want? what's best for YOU, that's what I'm keeping my fingers crossed for. whatever happens, I hope it will be the best possible solution for you, your life and your peace of mind.



I know how you feel, sweetie, I had a 7 month period of looking for full time job after i graduated and a good while as well before I found a job here in DenmarkFingers crossed something comes up soon...


I will be honest, I am realistic and dont believe neither in fairy tales nor in forcing to stay together. I want to absolutely sure before I make this move, you know? and I have a job with great opportunities here at the moment, so have to take this into consideration as well. But yes, 2010 will be a year of decisions and changes


----------



## joviscot

An4 said:


> thank you dear.
> 
> are the blue ones on their way?



Oh yeah!!  Hubby hopes they dont fit so I have to send them back!!  He said it was a lot of money to pay for sandels - well he asked the price so I told him (after taking about a hundred price off the price!!!)


----------



## joviscot

Swe3tGirl said:


> Good afternoon ladies and gentlemen! I have a mid-term in 1 hour, so wish me luck! =)



Good luck.  Am sure you will do well.


----------



## joviscot

nataliam1976 said:


> I know how you feel, sweetie, I had a 7 month period of looking for full time job after i graduated and a good while as well before I found a job here in DenmarkFingers crossed something comes up soon...
> 
> 
> I will be honest, I am realistic and dont believe neither in fairy tales nor in forcing to stay together. I want to absolutely sure before I make this move, you know? and I have a job with great opportunities here at the moment, so have to take this into consideration as well. But yes, 2010 will be a year of decisions and changes



Best of luck Nat.  It wont be easy but I am sure you will make the correct decision for yourself.  We are here for you if you need us to chat ok??


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> I know how you feel, sweetie, I had a 7 month period of looking for full time job after i graduated and a good while as well before I found a job here in DenmarkFingers crossed something comes up soon...
> 
> 
> I will be honest, I am realistic and dont believe neither in fairy tales nor in forcing to stay together. I want to absolutely sure before I make this move, you know? and I have a job with great opportunities here at the moment, so have to take this into consideration as well. But yes, 2010 will be a year of decisions and changes



it better be, it started pretty lousy for the most of us! so it better bring some good changes! 

thanks for the support!

I know you'll be great *nat*, you're a smart, strong, beautiful person, you'll work it all out, I believe in you.


----------



## An4

joviscot said:


> Oh yeah!!  Hubby hopes they dont fit so I have to send them back!!  He said it was a lot of money to pay for sandels - well he asked the price so I told him (after taking about a hundred price off the price!!!)



this is so exciting, those were my favorite! congrats *jovi*! can't wait to see them here!


----------



## An4

Swe3tGirl said:


> Good afternoon ladies and gentlemen! I have a mid-term in 1 hour, so wish me luck! =)



good luck! enjoy college, it's the best time! sweet worries, meeting people and learning something new every day... 
let us know how it goes!


----------



## joviscot

An4 said:


> good luck! enjoy college, it's the best time! sweet worries, meeting people and learning something new every day...
> let us know how it goes!



And then its all down hill from there ........ !!!!!!  JOKING!!


----------



## Swe3tGirl

So I just finished my mid-term. There were so many terms and concepts =S My weakness is multiple choice...hopefully I pass! Thank you for your wishes! =D


----------



## Swe3tGirl

joviscot said:


> And then its all down hill from there ........ !!!!!!  JOKING!!



Haha, I actually laughed out loud =P


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Oh girlies - so sorry to hear some of you are going through such rough times, makes me sad too :cry: Hope everyone feeling blue pulls through soon! In this day and age I guess we all have our 'bad days/weeks/months' but hopefully they will pass soon  Here things have brightened a bit since DH has had his temp job prolonged til end of March with half a promise of making it longer. It won't make us rich in any way, but the salary is better than none and DH isn't going crazy from spending time alone ...

Nat - you know where I am if you need me! Think we need a talk soon  I'm feeling much better - in fact I went to the doctor today because I've had a sore throath for 2½ weeks now, turns out to be some kind of virus so nothing can be done - hope it will go away soon, very tired of wearing turtlenecks to keep my neck warm(er)!

Aaaaand I look so much forward to meeting some of you girls (and a guy with huge feet!) in A'dam soon! Flight and hotel is booked so I'm ready to go 

 all around!


----------



## joviscot

Camilla good news about your hubbys temp job.  Hope it lasts a long time!!


----------



## An4

glad to hear things are better over there *Cam*! 
try gargling the throat with hexoral (hexetidin antiseptic), it did wonders for me! 

guy with huge feet is also looking forward to meeting all of you. he's going to Berlin in March, he promised to bring me a present to cheer me up.  I'm feeling better already!


----------



## An4

some info if someone needs it: my weight loss was going terribly slow, so now I ditched the soy pudding and musli, I'm taking whey protein (if it replaces one meal; with milk and whole wheat bread/toast, and after workout with just water) and liquid l-carnitine (2 spoons a day 1 hour before workout) - hope it workes, will let you know.
my brother knows his onions


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> I never heard this before!
> 
> I'm so sad today, but this cheered me up a bit, so thank you *emi*.


Sending you plenty of hard men your way hun


----------



## joviscot

An  hope this diet works for you.  Keep us updated.  We are also going to Berlin but not til November.  

Heating broke down yesterday evening so the house is COLD!!  No hot water for a shower so lots of fun!!  Doing my shift waiting for the Heating repair man (or woman!!) to come up and make this house warm again.

As for the blue sandels, they are now at the DHL depot in Aberdeen.  Keep refreshing the page to see if they are out for delivery!!


----------



## joviscot

My sandels are now with the Delivery Driver!!  Woo hoo!!


----------



## An4

eminere;14361607 said:
			
		

> Sending you plenty of hard men your way hun





thanks babe!


----------



## An4

joviscot said:


> My sandels are now with the Delivery Driver!!  Woo hoo!!




 can't wait! 
hope they fix the heating so you can walk around the house in them


----------



## joviscot

Heating man gone now.  Needs to order a new part, back Friday.  So no heating and no hot water and I am meant to be getting my hair done tonight ....... boil the kettle!!

DHL man came but I need to go to work, so photoes later!!


----------



## nataliam1976

joviscot said:


> Heating man gone now. Needs to order a new part, back Friday. So no heating and no hot water and I am meant to be getting my hair done tonight ....... boil the kettle!!
> 
> DHL man came but I need to go to work, so photoes later!!


 

at least you have the thought about your new fantastic sandals keeping you warm, hun! cant wait for the pics


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> it better be, it started pretty lousy for the most of us! so it better bring some good changes!
> 
> thanks for the support!
> 
> I know you'll be great *nat*, you're a smart, strong, beautiful person, you'll work it all out, I believe in you.


 

Thank you so much for this, hun


----------



## nataliam1976

Black_Swarmer said:


> Nat - you know where I am if you need me! Think we need a talk soon  I'm feeling much better - in fact I went to the doctor today because I've had a sore throath for 2½ weeks now, turns out to be some kind of virus so nothing can be done - hope it will go away soon, very tired of wearing turtlenecks to keep my neck warm(er)!
> 
> 
> all around!


 

woohoo on DH´s job, hun! And Im so happy you are feeling better If you have time, lets meet soon and catch up, it wouild be fantastic, just let me know when


----------



## joviscot

Ok girls and guy.  Have posted my photoes on the other topic.


----------



## An4

bf's dad's cancer is back. 
I'll keep you posted, I'll try and spend more time with him now.

*hugs* to all!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

So sorry to hear that Ana! Extra big hugs to you!


----------



## joviscot

Sorry to hear that Ana.  Take care and *HUGS* to all.


----------



## Swe3tGirl

Aww I am so sorry to hear that. Best wishes to you and your bf An4 *BIG HUGS*


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> bf's dad's cancer is back.
> I'll keep you posted, I'll try and spend more time with him now.
> 
> *hugs* to all!


 


Hugs, sweetie, lots of love


----------



## minnata

Hi Dior Fans,

Anyone knows where to get dior shoulder purse/bag? I'd like to get one but I don't really see it on ebay or anywhere else due to discontinue item. I saw my gf is using it but I didn't ask her where she got it from. 
Also, anyone knows dior outlet closed by Vancouver area. I'd love to go there.....Thanks everyone!


----------



## nataliam1976

minnata said:


> Hi Dior Fans,
> 
> Anyone knows where to get dior shoulder purse/bag? I'd like to get one but I don't really see it on ebay or anywhere else due to discontinue item. I saw my gf is using it but I didn't ask her where she got it from.
> Also, anyone knows dior outlet closed by Vancouver area. I'd love to go there.....Thanks everyone!



but which one? We wont be able to tell you where to get a bag if we dont know which one you are talking about, Dior has a lot of models. I dont think you have Dior outlets in Canada.


----------



## An4

thank you my dear peeps for the support 
bf also says thank you! he's a bit better, love and humor are the best medicine I guess.

well we know one thing - surgery is not an option due to several medical reasons.
so now the docs have to sit down and decide what to do.

*how are you all doing?* where's *emi*?

I went shopping with my mom yesterday (she came to visit) and I bought some clothes - the weight loss is finally noticeable! yay!


----------



## Lovedior

i can't wait to see your new clothes . dont forget to post some pics in the non dior purchase


----------



## An4

^ oh I'm sorry but they're not a high end brand so no point posting them.
I wish they were, the pics would already be up there! 
see, I also can't fit into those french/italian/spanish clothes 
not yet at least!


----------



## joviscot

Good news about your weight loss - congratulations.  Congrats also on your new clothes.  

Keep us updated re your bfs father.  Our thoughts are with you all.

I have a day off today.  Waiting for the man to come up to hopefully fit the part he had to order and our heating will finally work!!


----------



## eminere

Hmmm... Rough week at work guys... Will y'all miss me if I'm no longer Mr Dior...? :wondering

On a lighter note, just finished watching another episode of _White Collar_. Matthew Bomer. Seriously.


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;14394754 said:
			
		

> Hmmm... Rough week at work guys... Will y'all miss me if I'm no longer Mr Dior...? :wondering
> 
> On a lighter note, just finished watching another episode of _White Collar_. Matthew Bomer. Seriously.


 

Watched it yesterday when BF went to sleep. Drooled so much the keyboard keys are stuck now.

You will always be our Ultimate Mr Dior, no matter what  Hope next week will be better for you hunny.


----------



## joviscot

Hope this was just a blip Mr Cool Dior and next week is better for you.  *HUGS*


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> Watched it yesterday when BF went to sleep. Drooled so much the keyboard keys are stuck now.
> 
> You will always be our Ultimate Mr Dior, no matter what  Hope next week will be better for you hunny.


The man is simply a god. 

It might be time for a change work-wise... Once trust is broken, it can never be fully put back together, and I can't see myself working for someone I no longer respect.


----------



## An4

eminere;14395140 said:
			
		

> It might be time for a change work-wise... Once trust is broken, it can never be fully put back together, and I can't see myself working for someone I no longer respect.



change can be very good.
for me you will always be the ultimate dior man, no matter where you worked. style, elegance and sophistication can't be bought.
and I completely support you on this one - people spend one third (at least!) of their day in a work place, so it's important to feel good there, not wake up with a knot in your stomach and cringe your teeth on your way to work. 
our subconscious remembers everything and she can be a retaliating *****.
good luck hun!


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> change can be very good.
> for me you will always be the ultimate dior man, no matter where you worked. style, elegance and sophistication can't be bought.
> and I completely support you on this one - people spend one third (at least!) of their day in a work place, so it's important to feel good there, *not wake up with a knot in your stomach and cringe your teeth on your way to work*.
> our subconscious remembers everything and she can be a retaliating *****.
> good luck hun!


That's what I'm starting to feel now, and that's a sign for me to get out I think.

Thank you for your kind words


----------



## Black_Swarmer

eminere;14395231 said:
			
		

> That's what I'm starting to feel now, and that's a sign for me to get out I think.
> 
> Thank you for your kind words


 
Sorry to hear that, Emi - that is definitely not the way things should be!

I've been there as well some years ago, decided to quit that job and it was the best thing ever for me. Had the same feeling 1-1½ year ago in my current job, but at that time I knew why (divorce, unsuccesful house sale, new BF, my dad died ... a whole lot of personal issue all at once) and my colleagues and bosses was luckily very supportive so I didn't feel the same need to just get out of there, even if dragging myself to the office each day was a plague.

Please do what is best for you, and if that is quitting your job, consider it seriously - no one will thank you for staying in a job that wears you out, but you will probably thank yourself if you don't. It's tough but worthwhile when you get out on the other side!

And you will always be Mr. Dior to us


----------



## eminere

Black_Swarmer said:


> Sorry to hear that, Emi - that is definitely not the way things should be!
> 
> I've been there as well some years ago, decided to quit that job and it was the best thing ever for me. Had the same feeling 1-1½ year ago in my current job, but at that time I knew why (divorce, unsuccesful house sale, new BF, my dad died ... a whole lot of personal issue all at once) and my colleagues and bosses was luckily very supportive so I didn't feel the same need to just get out of there, even if dragging myself to the office each day was a plague.
> 
> Please do what is best for you, and if that is quitting your job, consider it seriously - no one will thank you for staying in a job that wears you out, but you will probably thank yourself if you don't. It's tough but worthwhile when you get out on the other side!
> 
> And you will always be Mr. Dior to us


Thank you bub 

The job itself is actually great - I love what I'm doing and of course the brand and its products are fantastic as well - but it's the... organisational and management issues that have become apparent now that are putting me off.

Oh well. Had a good run.

And what I'm going through sounds nowhere near as massive as what you went through!  Kudos on coming out so well.


----------



## An4

eminere;14395231 said:
			
		

> That's what I'm starting to feel now, and that's a sign for me to get out I think.
> 
> Thank you for your kind words



I meant it.  

I love our little group here, I know we can count on each others support, it's so nice! *
Camilla *wow, you had it rough, it wasn't so long ago either! but kudos, you're also a fighter, glad to hear you worked things out!:boxing:


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;14395140 said:
			
		

> The man is simply a god.
> 
> It might be time for a change work-wise... Once trust is broken, it can never be fully put back together, and I can't see myself working for someone I no longer respect.


 
I can totally understand what you mean adn Im with you all the way.

Back to Boner though, I swear I would give up all my bags for a weekend away with him !


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> I can totally understand what you mean adn Im with you all the way.
> 
> Back to *Boner *though, I swear I would give up all my bags for a weekend away with him !


A Freudian slip...? 

I don't think one weekend would hardly be enough - and surely all your bags are worth a much longer tradeoff


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;14396740 said:
			
		

> A Freudian slip...?
> 
> I don't think one weekend would hardly be enough - and surely all your bags are worth a much longer tradeoff


 


lol no thats how we the girls in drool and white collar threads call him ! 

beggars cant be choosers, i will take even one weekend if given heheh


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> I can totally understand what you mean adn Im with you all the way.
> 
> Back to *Boner *though, I swear I would give up all my bags for a weekend away with him !





I wish women had an instant reaction equivalent.


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> lol no thats how we the girls in drool and white collar threads call him !
> 
> beggars cant be choosers, i will take even one weekend if given heheh


Us girls too 

Oooohhhh all the naughty things that recall to mind...


----------



## Swe3tGirl

eminere;14394754 said:
			
		

> Hmmm... Rough week at work guys... Will y'all miss me if I'm no longer Mr Dior...? :wondering
> 
> On a lighter note, just finished watching another episode of _White Collar_. Matthew Bomer. Seriously.



If you don't mind me asking Emi, you work at Dior?


----------



## An4

http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1929476
adorable lazy cat


----------



## minnata

Hi nataliam1976,
I like something like messenger bag with dior logo or hobo but also has strip that I can use like handbag or shoulder bag. I also attache pictures. Does it make sense? I don't really find it on ebay but I see people use it. I don't have specific bag that I like from dior. Any suggestion? Which outlet it's closest to Canada? 


saksfifthavenue.com/main/context_chooser.jsp


Thank you


----------



## minnata

Hi everyone,?

How to add image on the chat thread?


----------



## eminere

Swe3tGirl said:


> If you don't mind me asking Emi, you work at Dior?


Yes.


----------



## eminere

minnata said:


> Hi everyone,?
> 
> How to add image on the chat thread?


Images must first be uploaded to an image hosting site, such as ImageShack or PhotoBucket, then copy and paste the new image link into your message and wrap the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 tags around the link.


----------



## minnata




----------



## minnata




----------



## minnata

hi eminere,
i still cannot post the image. i tried the way you told me but it didn't work. also, is there anyway that i can delete the post?


----------



## minnata




----------



## minnata

http://


----------



## minnata

http://i573.photobucket.com/albums/ss180/minnata/beand2003912867_p4_v1_m565775698318.jpg
I think i got it this time. did i?


----------



## eminere

No, the end tag is [*/*IMG] - you're forgetting the */*

You can't delete posts.


----------



## Elsie87

Here you go!


----------



## nataliam1976

minnata said:


> Hi nataliam1976,
> I like something like messenger bag with dior logo or hobo but also has strip that I can use like handbag or shoulder bag. I also attache pictures. Does it make sense? I don't really find it on ebay but I see people use it. I don't have specific bag that I like from dior. Any suggestion? Which outlet it's closest to Canada?
> 
> 
> saksfifthavenue.com/main/context_chooser.jsp
> 
> 
> Thank you



I dont know which outlet is closest to Canada, you have all addresses in the outlet thread so you are welcome to check.

Im not sure what else are you asking me, would you like us to recommend shoulder bags from Dior that are messenger style or are you looking for one particular that you see people in the street carrying it?


----------



## nataliam1976

Especially for emi :


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Yeeeehaw! There, my first horseback riding adventure in 20-some years is now well over and it was such fun! There wasn't that much 'yeehaw' going on during since I was paired with an oooold, very calm, horsie who would really rather stand in his box or in the middle of the hall doing nothing  But we did get some trotting out of him which was fast enough for me for today  According to the instructor I did just fine and she would put me on a different horse next time, one with a little more go ... not really sure I agree but we'll see! I am definitely going again, and knowing myself I will soon go shopping for a helmet, whip and boots


----------



## joviscot

Glad you enjoyed yourself Camilla!!

Emi even if and when you leave Dior, you will always be "Mr Dior" to us and dont you ever leave this forum cos we would miss you (wouldnt we girls?!)  You are right though, once the trust has gone, its time to look elsewhere.  Hopefully it wont be too long before you do.


----------



## An4

Black_Swarmer said:


> Yeeeehaw! There, my first horseback riding adventure in 20-some years is now well over and it was such fun! There wasn't that much 'yeehaw' going on during since I was paired with an oooold, very calm, horsie who would really rather stand in his box or in the middle of the hall doing nothing  But we did get some trotting out of him which was fast enough for me for today  According to the instructor I did just fine and she would put me on a different horse next time, one with a little more go ... not really sure I agree but we'll see! I am definitely going again, and knowing myself I will soon go shopping for a helmet, whip and boots



 this is so good! 
take some pics, I wanna see you in action, going 2 km per hour 
ooooh, and you gonna go shopping soon, yay! 

I bought some shelves today and finally put the books on them, cleared some space in the cupboard and this apartment became a bit more tolerable.


----------



## minnata

Hi nataliam1976,
what would u recommend for shoulder bag? i like something like elsie87 post the picture. it can be handbag and shoulder bag. i wish i live in europe so i can buy many purses.

thanks,


----------



## minnata

hi eminere,
i got it. i can post the image now. thanks for helping me to learn a new thing. i read the forum i notice that u said u r working at dior. does it mean that u get a good price on purses when u buy them? jealous :shame:


----------



## Black_Swarmer

An4 said:


> this is so good!
> take some pics, I wanna see you in action, going 2 km per hour
> ooooh, and you gonna go shopping soon, yay!
> 
> I bought some shelves today and finally put the books on them, cleared some space in the cupboard and this apartment became a bit more tolerable.


 
Don't mention the war ... DH was there too, didn't ride (today ) so he had *lots* of time to shoot pics of me bumping away on the old horsie, most of them blurry though, I did get the old boy to move - oh, and getting on the horse, by chair  You know, bad stuff happens with your flexibility when you pass 30 years of age and has 20 kg that has to go ... I'm going to be so sore tomorrow I'm sure!

And I'm hoping DH will get the courage to saddle up, the instructor told me that I could do with a less placid horse and to leave the 'old rocking horse' (her words, not mine) to DH next week 

Ana, good thing with the shelves - it's great to get things done, small and big! DH been busy hanging speakers and tv etc. here, not because of me though, he's the hi-fi nerd ...


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> Especially for emi :


Why thank you my dear


----------



## eminere

joviscot said:


> Emi even if and when you leave Dior, you will always be "Mr Dior" to us and dont you ever leave this forum cos we would miss you (wouldnt we girls?!)  You are right though, once the trust has gone, its time to look elsewhere.  Hopefully it wont be too long before you do.


Thank you 

I need to start preparing applications this coming week...


----------



## An4

Black_Swarmer said:


> Don't mention the war ... DH was there too, didn't ride (today ) so he had *lots* of time to shoot pics of me bumping away on the old horsie, most of them blurry though, I did get the old boy to move - oh, and getting on the horse, by chair  You know, bad stuff happens with your flexibility when you pass 30 years of age and has 20 kg that has to go ... I'm going to be so sore tomorrow I'm sure!
> 
> And I'm hoping DH will get the courage to saddle up, the instructor told me that I could do with a less placid horse and to leave the 'old rocking horse' (her words, not mine) to DH next week
> 
> Ana, good thing with the shelves - it's great to get things done, small and big! DH been busy hanging speakers and tv etc. here, not because of me though, he's the hi-fi nerd ...



your DH sound's like quite the handyman - send him over here, I need more shelves, some more lights and, sure why not, an audio system 

and that chair and getting on the horse, I can picture you 
but still - PICS PLEASE! 
are you sore?


----------



## Swe3tGirl

I thought you might like this, Emi =)


----------



## nataliam1976

Swe3tGirl said:


> I thought you might like this, Emi =)




I dare say there are more here who like it...


----------



## An4

^ 
I need to see more skin


----------



## eminere

Swe3tGirl said:


> I thought you might like this, Emi =)


Hmmm... I don't quite like the hair... :wondering

But thank you for posting.


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> ^
> I need to see more skin


HAHA maybe that's it! That's what's wrong with the picture.


----------



## eminere

OMG where's everyone????? So boreddddd


----------



## nataliam1976

At work !!!  actually WORKING!  well, most of the time...


----------



## An4

^^ you know how many times I feel like I'm talking to myself here? 

it's pouring outside so I'm home. I found an ancient movie, teen witch, on youtube, I loved it when I was a kid, so I'm watching it again with a silly smile on my face.

oh and I have a cold AGAIN! what's up woth that? it's the 3rd time in 4 months, is that normal?


----------



## nataliam1976

An I have had a constant cold for the last 9 weeks, I actually counted ! At this stage I feel like its permanent and will never go away.

Its cold and snowing here...so I just had to treat myself to a piece of an apple pie with custard somebody brought...HOW can I say no?

On a good note, I got the promotion to the job grade I wanted yesterday and a ( not as big as I wanted) raise, but I guess its better than nothing...I will give it a while and then push for my target salary hehe !


----------



## eminere

Urgh having to prepare cover letters and resumes is SO annoying! ush:

$90 tickets to Lady Gaga - yes please!


----------



## Elsie87

It's actually sunny and quite "warm" here for change!  I wonder how long it will last... It feels so nice to see the sun again; I was getting really depressed! 

My sweet *Nat*, congrats on the promotion! We should celebrate it in Amsterdam with brownies and lots of booze...

Oh, and yesterday I spotted another pair of shoes: the lower heeled YSL Tribute in nude. Hmmm, maybe I'll go check them out tomorrow...


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> An I have had a constant cold for the last 9 weeks, I actually counted ! At this stage I feel like its permanent and will never go away.
> 
> Its cold and snowing here...so I just had to treat myself to a piece of an apple pie with custard somebody brought...HOW can I say no?
> 
> On a good note, I got the promotion to the job grade I wanted yesterday and a ( not as big as I wanted) raise, but I guess its better than nothing...I will give it a while and then push for my target salary hehe !



 what is up with our bodies?! 
you sure you're not allergic? deviated septum? sinuses? 
well, in any case, I'm not going to see the doctor, it's annoying so I'll ignore it until it goes away. 

mmmm, apple pie... I haven't had that in... I really can't remember the last time. nevermindthat - CONGRATS on the promotion hun!!!!! yay!!!!! 
yep, something is better than nothing. my bf got promoted and salary remained the same. stupid recession. just enjoy your success, and then when they are lulled in the comfortable situation and realize they can't function without you, you attack!


----------



## An4

Elsie87 said:


> It's actually sunny and quite "warm" here for change!  I wonder how long it will last... It feels so nice to see the sun again; I was getting really depressed!
> 
> My sweet *Nat*, congrats on the promotion! We should celebrate it in Amsterdam with brownies and lots of booze...
> 
> Oh, and yesterday I spotted another pair of shoes: the lower heeled YSL Tribute in nude. Hmmm, maybe I'll go check them out tomorrow...



glad to hear you're well Elsie and enjoying the sun! send some over here please!!
and please post pics of those shoes - I wanna see the lower heel because the original one is insanely high!


----------



## An4

eminere;14444097 said:
			
		

> Urgh having to prepare cover letters and resumes is SO annoying! ush:
> 
> $90 tickets to Lady Gaga - yes please!



I know, I hate it, I never know what to say, everything seems like bragging and empty cliches... 

but hey, lady gaga, let's go!!


----------



## Elsie87

^^Will do (if I decide to get them; which I probably will, lol )!

Ugh those nasty colds!!! Luckily the Illness Gods have spared me this winter; I only had a minor cold. Feel better girls! 

I think I'm going to make me some guacemole now...Mmmm!


----------



## An4

have you seen this? I wanna!!!!! 

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/78870?cm_mmc=Email-_-WhatsNew030310-_-WhatsNewIntlWed-_-WhatsNewIntlWed


----------



## Elsie87

^Adorable!


----------



## Elsie87

So I got the YSLs today... :shame:

...and they're fabulous!!! 


Will post pics tomorrow; too dark now.


----------



## An4

Elsie87 said:


> So I got the YSLs today... :shame:
> 
> ...and they're fabulous!!!
> 
> 
> Will post pics tomorrow; too dark now.



I knew you would 
CONGRATS!!!! 
oh can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Swe3tGirl

An4 said:


> have you seen this? I wanna!!!!!
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product...New030310-_-WhatsNewIntlWed-_-WhatsNewIntlWed


 
Very cute! I've always loved Barbie. =)


----------



## Roxana

Hi everyone!!! ***waving***  Just stopping by from a (mostly) sunny spain. Just had some drinks and tapas and turning in in a bit, but wanted to stop by tpf first ofcourse!

Hope everyone is having a good time here, I didn't catch up on all the posts (I don't allow myself when on holiday )  but I'm sure everything is as chatty as always!

Anyway, talk to everyone later (maybe in the morning with my breakfast )


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Hi Roxana! Have a great vacation - hope you get some very much needed sun!  I'm surfing the travel agents websites these days looking for a summer holiday, thinking about Turkey (Alanya) in August ... ahhhh, lots of sun, great food and nice people! Can't wait for spring and summer to arrive


----------



## Elsie87

Roxana said:


> Hi everyone!!! ***waving*** Just stopping by from a (mostly) sunny spain. Just had some drinks and tapas and turning in in a bit, but wanted to stop by tpf first ofcourse!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good time here, I didn't catch up on all the posts (I don't allow myself when on holiday ) but I'm sure everything is as chatty as always!
> 
> Anyway, talk to everyone later (maybe in the morning with my breakfast )


 
Oooh, I hope you have a great time there in Spain! 

It's sunny here too; can you believe it??? I saw on the weather report that our February had only 28 hours of sun. Twenty-eight friggin' hours!!!  Anyway, I hope our we have a good Spring to compensate... 

Enjoy your holiday sweetie!!!


----------



## Roxana

^ Thanks girls!! 
It looks like another sunny day today, so I'll be out soon :0)

Alanya should be fun, I've never been to turkey, but always hear great things about it.

Elsie, I hope that sun will continue to shine when I get back next week (and shine all across the border to holland  ), I am so in need of some more warm days after this long long winter!


----------



## An4

hi *Roxana*! are you enjoying the spanish coast or the continental part?
will you do some shopping?

it's raining here... I can't wait for the real spring to kick in! 
at least my annoying cold is over! ha!


----------



## Roxana

^Hi Ana! 
I'm at the south/east coast of Spain. The weather has been pretty good so far (except for one extremely rainy day!), but according to the forecast it won't be as sunny for the rest of the week, but that changes everyday, so I have my hopes up 

I have been shopping a bit, but not that much, I'm enjoying the food and going out the most here!


----------



## pegasuscom

Hey wenches and Eminere!  Thanks for the sweet message Ms. Ana, things are still a mess but I wanted to drop in and see what was going on with Dior Debauchery.  Any break-ups, hook-ups, marriages or divorces?  Any untimely deaths of mother in laws in bizarre household accidents?  Anyone scored any fierce loot recently?  Does Elsie still have more CLs than the Kardashians?  Has Auntie Nat killed anyone for making authentication requests without sufficient photos?  Have Blackie & Auntie Nat gone on any wild drinking binges and run off with random hot guys?  Is Ana's BF still trying to crossdress in her shoes?  Let me know what is going on with everyone and I EXPECT RESPONSES TO ALL THE AFOREMENTIONED QUESTIONS!  This means you new posters as well!


----------



## Lovedior

^pegasus with story and plot like that we could start a new drama . after the "real house wife" we should have the" real dior fans" or something lol


----------



## Elsie87

^Yes, hahaha! 

And to answer your question: Yes, Elsie still has more Louboutins than the Kardashians! Eleven pairs to exact. And she recently added a pair of YSL Tribute sandals to her collection... 

And I also scored a pretty good loot of consignment/vintage clothing: 2 DVF dresses, 2 Hale Bob tops and a silver 'snake' ring. Hope to take some pics today but first I gotta go drive a bit (I'm still learning, blech! ), work out (been so lazy this week) and play World of Warcraft (I'm hopelessly addicted that game again, lol!).


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Hey *Pegasus*, great to have you back  We've all missed you 
Don't want to disappoint you, but no, me and Nat haven't been drinking and chasing hot guys - we will though! We have both been out cold with the flu and had to get better before we can go wild  (yesterday my sore throath came back *grrrr* I'm literally going crazy soon!).

My only fun these past few weeks have been taking up horseback riding again - and *Ana*, I got the thing by myself yesterday, no chair  it was a different one and today I'm quite sore in my 'sitting area' ... Will also have to go and get some equipment since I have now paid the membership fee and one months lessons!


----------



## An4

pegasuscom said:


> Hey wenches and Eminere!  Thanks for the sweet message Ms. Ana, things are still a mess but I wanted to drop in and see what was going on with Dior Debauchery.  Any break-ups, hook-ups, marriages or divorces?  Any untimely deaths of mother in laws in bizarre household accidents?  Anyone scored any fierce loot recently?  Does Elsie still have more CLs than the Kardashians?  Has Auntie Nat killed anyone for making authentication requests without sufficient photos?  Have Blackie & Auntie Nat gone on any wild drinking binges and run off with random hot guys?  Is Ana's BF still trying to crossdress in her shoes?  Let me know what is going on with everyone and I EXPECT RESPONSES TO ALL THE AFOREMENTIONED QUESTIONS!  This means you new posters as well!



you know how I HEAR people when I read their posts? well I heard your post read in Stewie Griffin's voice in the manner of him teasing Brian about his book 

and you got it all right, as usual.

sorry to hear about the mess, we have some mess here too.

as for bf - he progressed, got tired of my shoes so he'll be strutting around a'dam in Elsie's and Cam's shoes, he's very excited.


----------



## An4

Black_Swarmer said:


> Hey *Pegasus*, great to have you back  We've all missed you
> Don't want to disappoint you, but no, me and Nat haven't been drinking and chasing hot guys - we will though! We have both been out cold with the flu and had to get better before we can go wild  (yesterday my sore throath came back *grrrr* I'm literally going crazy soon!).
> 
> My only fun these past few weeks have been taking up horseback riding again - and *Ana*, I got the thing by myself yesterday, no chair  it was a different one and today I'm quite sore in my 'sitting area' ... Will also have to go and get some equipment since I have now paid the membership fee and one months lessons!



 go Cam! I'm proud of you! 

um, wait, does this mean you need one of those funny donut cushions when you sit down?


----------



## eminere

pegasuscom said:


> Hey wenches and Eminere!  Thanks for the sweet message Ms. Ana, things are still a mess but I wanted to drop in and see what was going on with Dior Debauchery.  Any break-ups, hook-ups, marriages or divorces?  Any untimely deaths of mother in laws in bizarre household accidents?  Anyone scored any fierce loot recently?  Does Elsie still have more CLs than the Kardashians?  *Has Auntie Nat killed anyone for making authentication requests without sufficient photos?*  Have Blackie & Auntie Nat gone on any wild drinking binges and run off with random hot guys?  Is Ana's BF still trying to crossdress in her shoes?  Let me know what is going on with everyone and I EXPECT RESPONSES TO ALL THE AFOREMENTIONED QUESTIONS!  This means you new posters as well!


HAHAHA that's funny 

I'm still in the long and painful process of getting my resume ready ush:


----------



## Black_Swarmer

An4 said:


> go Cam! I'm proud of you!
> 
> um, wait, does this mean you need one of those funny donut cushions when you sit down?


 
He he - thank you my dear  It did not look elegant I'm sure, but I got on it  and not so much soreness that i need donut cushion, soft leather couch or standing is fine ... will test bath tub in a couple of minutes, all sweaty from vacuuming the entire house and scaring the cats silly! Funny that they (some of them) never seems to get used to us vacuuming.


----------



## Black_Swarmer

eminere;14510896 said:
			
		

> I'm still in the long and painful process of getting my resume ready ush:


 
Hope you find the perfect job when you're done! Looking for jobs is hard work, but it will be worth it when the perfect job comes along


----------



## An4

Black_Swarmer said:


> He he - thank you my dear  It did not look elegant I'm sure, but I got on it  and not so much soreness that i need donut cushion, soft leather couch or standing is fine ... will test bath tub in a couple of minutes, all sweaty from vacuuming the entire house and scaring the cats silly! Funny that they (some of them) never seems to get used to us vacuuming.



oh I have to vacuum, why did you remind me? 

well, you're doing great hun if you don't need the cushion!

how many kitties you have now? I love cats, they're such funny creatures, they all have a different personality.

I made chinese food lunch and we ate it with the sticks! bf's first time, he did good. 
and I also baked bread, first time! 
we eat such healthy food now, whole wheat etc. so I have to make it more interesting by trying out new stuff...


----------



## An4

eminere&#8482;;14510896 said:
			
		

> HAHAHA that's funny
> 
> I'm still in the long and painful process of getting my resume ready ush:



emi, what kind of format you use? I just discovered this europass format and I love it! http://europass.cedefop.europa.eu/europass/home/vernav/Europass+Documents/Europass+CV.csp

just a tip - if you save it in the word format you can easily make changes and then from word convert it to pdf (it took me a while before I remembered I can do that... I kept correcting it online and saving it in pdf  )


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> emi, what kind of format you use? I just discovered this europass format and I love it! http://europass.cedefop.europa.eu/europass/home/vernav/Europass+Documents/Europass+CV.csp
> 
> just a tip - if you save it in the word format you can easily make changes and then from word convert it to pdf (it took me a while before I remembered I can do that... I kept correcting it online and saving it in pdf  )


Thanks for the link, I'll have to check it out in more detail later. 

There are a couple of standard templates in Microsoft Word that I like, though I can't remember their names now!  There's also a nifty Microsoft add-in that you can install for Office 2007 that allows you to directly publish your Office documents in PDF format: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...11-3E7E-4AE6-B059-A2E79ED87041&displaylang=en


----------



## joviscot

Hallo people!!  Thats us back from Krakow.  Bought a few bits of clothing - DKNY.  Hubby bought a few things too including a jacket by Lagerfeld!!


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;14510896 said:
			
		

> HAHAHA that's funny


 


Its funny, because its true ! :ninja: 

Just checking in and sending hugs to all the lovely gals and your highness King Emi, I am SWAMPED with work these days! It should be better in a month or two when I sort out all the mess that was left for me to deal with, but at the moment its using up all my sanity thats still around... 

It doesnt help that a new expansion to my hidden vice, an online RPG came out and Im trying to fit in my schedule too...plus I started a diet and playing is good because it occupies my mind and hands, not time for thinking or grabbing forbidden food. 

Keeping fingers crossed for the spring to start soon!


----------



## nataliam1976

joviscot said:


> Hallo people!! Thats us back from Krakow. Bought a few bits of clothing - DKNY. Hubby bought a few things too including a jacket by Lagerfeld!!


 

how was Krakow, hunny? where did you go?


----------



## An4

thanks for the tip *emi*. 

*jovi*, welcome back! will there be any pics? 

*nat*, I figured you were busy, sorry to hear that. what's up with the diet? did we inspire you with all our talk here?


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> thanks for the tip *emi*.
> 
> *jovi*, welcome back! will there be any pics?
> 
> *nat*, I figured you were busy, sorry to hear that. what's up with the diet? did we inspire you with all our talk here?


 

Busy is an understatement of the year hun !   The good thing is that once I get all the issues smoothed out , it should be a pleasure coming to work. Till then...ush:

Ah the diet is long planned and overdue, I gave it up for winter, but its getting warmer now and the excuse is gone With me being down lately I couldnt be bothered, but I figured I need to do it for myself. So when me and Blackie meet again, we will be sipping on evian and munching on carrotts!


----------



## joviscot

Krakow was fine.  Hotel had a jacuzzi!!  We went to the Jewish Quarter, done the Schindler Tour, shopping (!) and went to both Auschwitz and Birkenau.  

While at Auschwitz I had a look at the Prisioners Register and discovered that my dad was there.  I had no idea so it was a h*ll of a shock.


----------



## Elsie87

^Oh my, that's horrible! 

I hope you still enjoyed the rest of your trip. And grats on the new goodies!


*Nat*: Good luck on your diet, sweetie! I too I'm trying to get back on the right track after my exams. And I know what you mean about gaming; I mean, all the yelling and swearing (+the matching arm movements) at the opponent (the Alliance! ) burns a lot of calories, haha!


----------



## An4

oh *nat * 
hang in there! trust me, I'd rather be sorting out some mess at work than be in this situation of having no work at all. soon you'll enjoy it, plus you'll probably look even hotter by the time you're finished (with the diet and all) so you'll be able to reward yourself with some shopping after such hard work 

*jovi*, that's horrible, so sorry to hear that! 
are you sure it was your dad? could it have been someone who had the same name?

*Elsie*, what is this game you're playing??


----------



## Elsie87

^I play World of Warcraft (Horde side).


----------



## An4

^ cool. I knew that game was addictive so I never wanted to start playing it. when get into something I'm in all the way, I'm never moderate at the things I love.


----------



## Roxana

Last day of my holiday and now I have caught a cold here! :s Well, at least it is a sunny day again, last 2 were quite cloudy.
It sure goes around the world I guess, I hear that my bf and mom in Holland are also not feeling too well these days.... and then there were you guys all with a cold/flu.

Ok, well, don't want to stop by to complain, haha, so I'll just go out and catch some sun!


----------



## nataliam1976

Elsie87 said:


> ^I play World of Warcraft (Horde side).




Everquest 2 here, hello fellow gamer!


----------



## joviscot

An4 said:


> *jovi*, that's horrible, so sorry to hear that!
> are you sure it was your dad? could it have been someone who had the same name?



Nope had other details and other family members.  He was Polish so dont understand why.  He survived but still .......

Am taking a few days out from here.  Still not "with it".


----------



## An4

joviscot said:


> Nope had other details and other family members.  He was Polish so dont understand why.  He survived but still .......
> 
> Am taking a few days out from here.  Still not "with it".



I'm so sorry. quite a shock to find out like that...


----------



## Elsie87

nataliam1976 said:


> Everquest 2 here, hello fellow gamer!


----------



## Elsie87

joviscot said:


> Nope had other details and other family members. He was Polish so dont understand why. He survived but still .......
> 
> Am taking a few days out from here. Still not "with it".


----------



## pegasuscom

*Lovedior* - We could start our own soap opera!  I don't know if we could do the Dior Housewives because we aren't all married <yet> 

*Elsinator* - You rule in your CLs as tall as you are.  Do you wear them while gaming?  The driving is still not going well? ush: We start driving in the US when we are still babies, such a car culture we have.  What kind of car are you going to buy when you are done with classes?

*Blackie *- You and Nat need to get on the stick and have a pre Amsterdam test run of partying. I mean it would just be to ensure that everyone would have a good time...  Sorry you have been ill.  Yea!  A fellow horsewoman - I love my horsies.  Sometimes I think that dogs and horses are the only thing that keep me sane, well relatively speaking on the sanity issue.

*Ana* - I am not sure who Stewie Griffin is... off to Google.  *ahem* according to Wikipedia - "Though he was originally an evil child-genius bent on world domination, the writers in more recent episodes usually ignore that aspect of his personality, instead focusing on a more flamboyant and eccentric character. Stewie is considered to be the show's breakout character.[4] Wizard magazine rated him the 95th greatest villain of all time."

On my, I have a bad reputation online as well in real life!  What is your mess, Ana dear?  It seems that everyone I know is going thru a ****fest of some sort.  hmmm, are Cam & Elsie down with the BF using their shoes?

*Eminere* - Say it isn't so!  Why are you updating your resume?   Are you *sniff* changing jobs? 

*Jovi* - What a trip you had.  That is rather mindboggling news and something of a shock.  Are you OK?  

*Auntie Nat* - I miss trading barbs with you -- no one else quite appreciates my twisted sense of humor.  How are thingies? :feminist:


----------



## An4

*pegasus *my dear, you haven't been attentively reading our little thread!
well, I'll let others speak for themselves. yes, Cam and Elsie will let BF strut around in their shoes. can't wait to see how he'll fit his boats size 13 into their fragile little girlie size shoes but hey that's the fun part.
here's the little clip I meant, that voice and manner  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qb296WeSowY
(I love stewie)


----------



## nataliam1976

hello my Wild Child ! Will PM you at the weekend, things are hectic with work at the moment ( at least Im enjoying it, rather have challenges than snoozefest at the desk). The only good thing I managed to find time for is a concert we went to yesterday, Danish band Nephew, they rocked my socks off, but I am paying for half sleepless night today...wanna go home !


----------



## ngaged

hello everybody!could someone please tell me,if Dior makes caps,and if yes,is there any place i could view them?thanks


----------



## eminere

ngaged said:


> hello everybody!could someone please tell me,if Dior makes caps,and if yes,is there any place i could view them?thanks


Yes, though designs obviously vary between seasons.  Best to enquire at a boutique as the web site doesn't usually display these.


----------



## pegasuscom

*Ana* - ok, little Stewie is totally scary!  What is with his elliptical shaped head?

*Auntie Nat* - So good to hear you are alive.  I look forward to your PM!


----------



## An4

pegasuscom said:


> *Ana* - ok, little Stewie is totally scary!  What is with his elliptical shaped head?



here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9TkOlfYsyc 

try watching family guy, you can start with the latest season, the plot's not that important, it's really funny, great satirical view of the western society, mostly deals with the american culture and their view of other cultures, but  anything and anyone can become the target. it just gives you a different perspective on things and often goes to extremes, but if you're open-minded you'll love it. it took me a few episodes to get into it though.


----------



## eminere

pegasuscom said:


> *Eminere* - Say it isn't so!  Why are you updating your resume?   Are you *sniff* changing jobs?


Time will tell, just going with the flow at the moment...


----------



## pegasuscom

*Ana* - Thanks for the link!

*Eminere* - Well, best of luck to you and overwhelming success whatever you decide to do!


----------



## Roxana

Wow, *Jovi*, that is some intensive information to deal with. Take your time to give it a place.

It's good to hear everyone is up and running again, unfortunately I could a very bad cold the last day of my trip and have been sick at home (back in holland though) since. The good side is that the worst part seems to be over, but I had to miss some stuff I came home for early after all 

Anyway, do you guys also feel spring coming? I see little colorful (purple, yellow and white) flowers popping out of the ground around the streets, makes me so happy!

Can't talk with you guys about computergames, I hardly ever play them, I guess I'm too restless for that...


----------



## An4

sorry to hear you're sick. it got to us all.

BF was in Berlin and tried to find a few things I told him to check for me, but no luck. I wanted something by marc jacobs and louboutin, but he couldn't find it, so he went to DIOR to ask for help  so cute. and of course - everyone there was really nice and helpful. 
I told him it was a blasphemy to do that but he had no one to ask so he figured we all talk so nicely about dior, he felt it was familiar ground so he might as well try asking for help there  he almost bought a clutch for me at dior, he liked it, but it was too small (wallet size) so I didn't want it. anyway, he figured I better buy something while we're in A'dam, he didn't want to make a mistake now. he went shopping for me


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> I told him it was a blasphemy to do that but he had no one to ask so he figured we all talk so nicely about dior, he felt it was familiar ground so he might as well try asking for help there  he almost bought a clutch for me at dior, he liked it, but it was too small (wallet size) so I didn't want it. anyway, he figured I better buy something while we're in A'dam, he didn't want to make a mistake now. he went shopping for me


 


aaaaw, he is real sweetheart, this one!

I had a horror moment this morning, I hopped on the scale and the digits were way over a 100 ! I freaked out but then I thought to myself one pizza couldnt have done that lol It turns out that for some reason the scale switched to pounds...was really scared there for a moment though


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> aaaaw, he is real sweetheart, this one!
> 
> I had a horror moment this morning, I hopped on the scale and the digits were way over a 100 ! I freaked out but then I thought to myself one pizza couldnt have done that lol It turns out that for some reason the scale switched to pounds...was really scared there for a moment though


I had that same scare before one trip - was weighing my luggage to make sure it came within the limit and was shocked that it was in excess by so much.  Flew into a panic before Dad asked if I was reading the right scale


----------



## bebepunk

lurking back at the forums again... 

finally settled in Melbourne... obviously had more urgent things to be spending money on so no new purchases.. first time living out of home.. so darn expensive *sigh*

Found out DJs in town (a large department store in Aus) has a Dior section.. was ridiculously hard not to go in and buy a lady dior or two... so to tame the beast inside, i made a smaller purchase off eBay.. will post snaps once arrived


----------



## eminere

bebepunk said:


> Found out DJs in town (a large department store in Aus) has a Dior section.. was ridiculously hard not to go in and buy a lady dior or two... so to tame the beast inside, i made a smaller purchase off eBay.. will post snaps once arrived


Do you like?  It's the newest store in Australia and features the latest concept furnishings.


----------



## Roxana

nataliam1976 said:


> aaaaw, he is real sweetheart, this one!
> 
> I had a horror moment this morning, I hopped on the scale and the digits were way over a 100 ! I freaked out but then I thought to myself one pizza couldnt have done that lol It turns out that for some reason the scale switched to pounds...was really scared there for a moment though


 
LOL, now that is scary (I was even a bit scared for you until I got to the last sentence haha!).

I had a bit of a scare myself yesterday. I really like to lose about 3kg but I hate dieting (and the good food in Spain wasn't helping ), so I'm waiting for the weather to get better to go running again. I have been on my lazy a** all winter...


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> I had a horror moment this morning, I hopped on the scale and the digits were way over a 100 ! I freaked out but then I thought to myself one pizza couldnt have done that lol It turns out that for some reason the scale switched to pounds...was really scared there for a moment though





thank you nat, I'm on the train ATM laughing to tears and the guy across me just gave me a weird look 

but speaking of our bodies - have you had your thyroid checked?


----------



## nataliam1976

Roxana said:


> LOL, now that is scary (I was even a bit scared for you until I got to the last sentence haha!).
> 
> I had a bit of a scare myself yesterday. I really like to lose about 3kg but I hate dieting (and the good food in Spain wasn't helping ), so I'm waiting for the weather to get better to go running again. I have been on my lazy a** all winter...


 

hihi

Its just sooo hard to exercise in winter or do anything physical for that matter...I really feel like hibernating for a few months every year and waking up in April!

Rox, and who is this cut face in your signature? Say woof woof from me!


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> thank you nat, I'm on the train ATM laughing to tears and the guy across me just gave me a weird look
> 
> but speaking of our bodies - have you had your thyroid checked?


 

*sigh* no, my testing has been rescheduled...its normal here to have things rescheduled a few times before you actually get your appointment...you´d think that with the taxes we pay there would be enough money to provide less crappy healthcare:censor:


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> *sigh* no, my testing has been rescheduled...its normal here to have things rescheduled a few times before you actually get your appointment...you´d think that with the taxes we pay there would be enough money to provide less crappy healthcare:censor:



that's just... I can't believe it! like you don't have a life and just wait around the house for them to reschedule and make arrangements for you. 
I was very surprised when you told me how high the taxes are over there, I thought we had it rough... 
come over here, you can use my insurance, they don't know whose blood they're testing


----------



## Swe3tGirl

I realized I haven't been on this forum for a while! How has everyone been? Spring-like weather is starting to appear. I'm soo excited for warm weather! I'm also in the midst of looking for another part-time job =S


----------



## Roxana

nat, that's my little chi (he says 'woof woof' back!), I have 2 doggies (chi and iggy)
The loves of my life  






That signature pic was taken last week in Spain


----------



## Lovedior

Roxana said:


>



they are so cute !!!!  what kind of bread is the one next to chi ?


----------



## bebepunk

eminere;14609382 said:
			
		

> Do you like?  It's the newest store in Australia and features the latest concept furnishings.




its gorgeous from what i could see! I didn't go inside as I pretty sure I would be walking away with bags!


I drooled from afar  will go in once its tax return time


----------



## eminere

bebepunk said:


> its gorgeous from what i could see! I didn't go inside as I pretty sure I would be walking away with bags!
> 
> 
> I drooled from afar  will go in once its tax return time


Gotta love those tax refunds   Pity they don't last very long (nor go very far)...


----------



## Roxana

Lovedior said:


> they are so cute !!!!  what kind of bread is the one next to chi ?


 
He's an italian greyhound ('iggy' for short), he is getting pretty grey the last few years, he used to be all black (he's is 9.5, the chi almost 6).


----------



## nataliam1976

Roxana said:


> nat, that's my little chi (he says 'woof woof' back!), I have 2 doggies (chi and iggy)
> The loves of my life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That signature pic was taken last week in Spain


 
Give them hugs and kisses from Auntie Nat, they are so precious


----------



## nataliam1976

Guys, do you believe in tarot and cards reading?


----------



## Roxana

I will! the iggy will give you lots of hugs back (he LOVES attention )


I don't really believe in reading cards, but I do like finding some truth in it (a bit contradicting right?!) Do you?


----------



## nataliam1976

Roxana said:


> I will! the iggy will give you lots of hugs back (he LOVES attention )
> 
> 
> I don't really believe in reading cards, but I do like finding some truth in it (a bit contradicting right?!) Do you?


 

Yes, I just had a reading and I am FLOORED. Except for one thing that I dont know yet if its true - but it possibly is - everything else the cards said were true and specific to my situation. Im honestly shocked.


----------



## Black_Swarmer

nataliam1976 said:


> Guys, do you believe in tarot and cards reading?


 
No ... not really - but I do think that the people doing this for a living are very good at 'reading' their clients and the reactions of the clients and build the session from there.

I'm not saying it's all hokus pokus, just that I'm a big ole sceptical


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Btw. I hope you were told good stuff!


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> Yes, I just had a reading and I am FLOORED. Except for one thing that I dont know yet if its true - but it possibly is - everything else the cards said were true and specific to my situation. Im honestly shocked.



was it very specific? 
I don't really believe in reading cards, but I do believe in psychic people, and, to an extent, in those horoscopes made according to your exact hour and minute of birth. I do believe there are things bigger than us, had too much weird stuff happen to me not to.


----------



## An4

*Roxana*, those doggies are too cute!!! 

do you guys click on that link for animals in *nat's* siggy? I click every day!


----------



## nataliam1976

Black_Swarmer said:


> No ... not really - but I do think that the people doing this for a living are very good at 'reading' their clients and the reactions of the clients and build the session from there.
> 
> I'm not saying it's all hokus pokus, just that I'm a big ole sceptical


 


thing is I didnt have to pay as its a colleague of mine  !


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> thing is I didnt have to pay as its a colleague of mine  !



even better! I'm so curious now what they told you!


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> even better! I'm so curious now what they told you!


 


Mostly things I already knew - what amazed me was that I was the one pulling the cards out - she just read what they said  - and every round the key cards I was pulling out were the same out of the whole bunch. One of them - new beginning


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> Mostly things I already knew - what amazed me was that I was the one pulling the cards out - she just read what they said  - and every round the key cards I was pulling out were the same out of the whole bunch. One of them - new beginning



cool. 
I've been rooting for your new beginning for a while now  I hope you get one soon!


----------



## Elsie87

pegasuscom said:


> *Elsinator* - You rule in your CLs as tall as you are. Do you wear them while gaming?  The driving is still not going well? ush: We start driving in the US when we are still babies, such a car culture we have. What kind of car are you going to buy when you are done with classes?


 
Yes, I wear my CLs while gaming; it's the perfect opportunity to break them in, haha!  The driving is going better now (didn't drive at all during my exams though). I'm planning on getting my license in August. I don't think us Belgians have a car culture (well, atleast me and my friends don't). We're all pretty late on getting our license. Our public transportation is pretty good and cars/gas/insurance are so expensive + I don't need a car to go to college, so I haven't really felt the need to learn how to drive at an early age. 


It's sunny and pretty warm today, yay! 
Makes me think of our trip in May; can't wait!


----------



## eminere

Elsie! Is that you in your avatar?


----------



## An4

eminere&#8482;;14635089 said:
			
		

> Elsie! Is that you in your avatar?



I was going to ask the same thing  

and I wanted to ask you something *emi *- you once said that you didn't wear beige shoes, could you please tell me why? is that some unwritten male fashion rule?


----------



## Elsie87

Yup, that's me! :shame:

Oh, and I forgot to say: I'm thinking of getting something Japanese as my first car, like a small Honda, Toyota or Mazda. Anyway, it will take a while before I actually purchase one. Like I said before, I don't really need a car right now and if I do, I'll just borrow my dad's SUV, haha!


----------



## eminere

Elsie87 said:


> Yup, that's me! :shame:


Wow you're pretty!  I thought that was Avril Lavigne at first...!


----------



## An4

wow Elsie  you're beautiful!

*emi *stop ignoring me


----------



## nataliam1976

An, on the shows subject from TV forum lol

When I moved to Denmark and took 6 months off work to adjust I watched  all the shows I hadnt managed to see before that...bliss   I just rewatched Friends and Will and Grace for the umpteenth  time, seen all The L Word and Mad Men seasons and rewatching White Collar daily for some Boner goodness and  starting Leverage and True Blood. Im a movie/tvshow junkie too!  And it comes in handy when i have to commute daily and would otherwise die of boredom on the way


----------



## An4

lol

you unleashed the beast... ok, I'm with you on the friends and w&g, L word and mad men I watched a few times while they were on tv but never got hooked. leverage, WC and TB I've never seen, they sound really interesting but I'm reluctant because of my addictive nature. at the moment I'm religiously watching GG, house, supernatural (jensen  ), grey's (I know I know, but mcsteamy...), ugly betty (last season), family guy, south park... so you see why I can't get hooked on yet another one? 

my friend keeps talking about brothers&sisters... 

tell you what, choose ONE for me to start watching and I'll give you one. say... rules of engagement. it's really funny, witty, I "discovered" it while I was in the US and there aren't too many episodes.

have you ever watched absolutely fabulous? I watched it recently again. and I still miss gilmore girls...


----------



## An4

oh I forgot to mention 30 rock! 


hey, where's *jovi*? joooooviiiii what's going on?


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> and I wanted to ask you something *emi *- you once said that you didn't wear beige shoes, could you please tell me why? is that some unwritten male fashion rule?


Personally I think they're very John Travolta circa _Grease_ and _Saturday Night Fever_ - a little too pimp for my liking.

A beige suit deserves so much better - and there is a broad spectrum of lovely brown shoes to choose from besides beige, from cognac to chocolate to burgundy.


----------



## eminere

OK seriously guys, how HOT does this model look? 







I just want to peel off every delicious layer of clothing off him... 

Just as well that he's starring in the latest ad campaign of my favourite Australian menswear label, Saba.  Inspired me today to buy two brand new lovely suits! 











You like?  Am visiting the store again on the weekend to get the pants fitted and altered.

The first suit is actually a grey checked suit, and I must confess that I'd normally never give a checked suit a moment's thought.  But something about this one caught my eye and it actually looked good on (if I may say so myself!).  I'm going to complete the sexy professor look sans waistcoat with a really eye-popping shirt and brightly coloured tie - all with varying check patterns, perhaps gingham and plaid.


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> lol
> 
> you unleashed the beast... ok, I'm with you on the friends and w&g, L word and mad men I watched a few times while they were on tv but never got hooked. leverage, WC and TB I've never seen, they sound really interesting but I'm reluctant because of my addictive nature. at the moment I'm religiously watching GG, house, supernatural (jensen  ), grey's (I know I know, but mcsteamy...), ugly betty (last season), family guy, south park... so you see why I can't get hooked on yet another one?
> 
> my friend keeps talking about brothers&sisters...
> 
> tell you what, choose ONE for me to start watching and I'll give you one. say... rules of engagement. it's really funny, witty, I "discovered" it while I was in the US and there aren't too many episodes.
> 
> have you ever watched absolutely fabulous? I watched it recently again. and I still miss gilmore girls...


 

and we have two beasts in one thread now !  ok where to start...

At the moment yes of course GG although it irritates me more and more its like watching a car crash, gotta watch  Also, The good wife, fantastic Julianna Margulies and a good script, Cougar Town for shiz and giggles ( Monica form Friends and fun cast in general), Ugly Betty ( love love love Wilhelmina), White Collar as its brilliant and sparkly, Desperate Housewives and looking forward to Drop Dead Diva to be back soon, too You should still get hooked on at least few more, you wont have time once you find a job hunny, use that spare time to the max!

Cant watch Grey, McSteamy does nothing for me (and I hate Heigl, she rubs me the wrong way), Mr Moyer from True Blood on the other gand...*faint*.
Brothers and Sisters, Supernatural, Absolutely Fabulous and Rules of Engagement ( oh yes, thanks for recommendation ) are on my next to watch list. Not sure about Gilmore girls, teenage girls and her mom? doesnt sound like my type of stuff, what is good about this show, hunny?


----------



## nataliam1976

Oh yes, and Southpark a classic of course !


----------



## An4

eminere;14647690 said:
			
		

> Personally I think they're very John Travolta circa _Grease_ and _Saturday Night Fever_ - a little too pimp for my liking.
> 
> A beige suit deserves so much better - and there is a broad spectrum of lovely brown shoes to choose from besides beige, from cognac to chocolate to burgundy.



ooooh, I get it, thank you! the ones you mention I call "white"  and I agree!
cognac and chocolate are great  my BF is fair-haired with light complexion and black shoes on his 47 sized foot look very heavy, so I was worried I'm styling him badly.


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> ooooh, I get it, thank you! the ones you mention I call "white"  and I agree!
> cognac and chocolate are great  my BF is fair-haired with light complexion and black shoes on his 47 sized foot look very heavy, so I was worried I'm styling him badly.


Wow 47? That's some good feet!


----------



## An4

eminere&#8482;;14647713 said:
			
		

> OK seriously guys, how HOT does this model look?
> 
> I just want to peel off every delicious layer of clothing off him...
> 
> Just as well that he's starring in the latest ad campaign of my favourite Australian menswear label, Saba.  Inspired me today to buy two brand new lovely suits!
> 
> *You like*?  Am visiting the store again on the weekend to get the pants fitted and altered.
> 
> The first suit is actually a grey checked suit, and I must confess that I'd normally never give a checked suit a moment's thought.  But something about this one caught my eye and it actually looked good on (if I may say so myself!).  I'm going to complete the sexy professor look sans waistcoat with a really eye-popping shirt and brightly coloured tie - all with varying check patterns, perhaps gingham and plaid.



I'm loving!!! wow. congrats on your new suits!
ok, I NEED my BF to wear those suits. I'll peel it off, promise  not the checked ones because it's not his thing, but mono-colored ones would work great! send some over!


----------



## An4

eminere;14648654 said:
			
		

> Wow 47? That's some good feet!



hehehe I know


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> I'm loving!!! wow. congrats on your new suits!
> ok, I NEED my BF to wear those suits. I'll peel it off, promise  not the checked ones because it's not his thing, but mono-colored ones would work great! send some over!


Checks are also normally not my thing at all, but this recalled those fabulous suits from Gucci's SS08 collection - oh how I'd kill for them babies:











But really it was the shoes that slayed me:






Was so upset I missed out on them! Sold out before I could make them mine


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> and we have two beasts in one thread now !  ok where to start...
> 
> At the moment yes of course GG although it irritates me more and more its like watching a car crash, gotta watch  Also, The good wife, fantastic Julianna Margulies and a good script, Cougar Town for shiz and giggles ( Monica form Friends and fun cast in general), Ugly Betty ( love love love Wilhelmina), White Collar as its brilliant and sparkly, Desperate Housewives and looking forward to Drop Dead Diva to be back soon, too You should still get hooked on at least few more, you wont have time once you find a job hunny, use that spare time to the max!
> 
> Cant watch Grey, McSteamy does nothing for me (and I hate Heigl, she rubs me the wrong way), Mr Moyer from True Blood on the other gand...*faint*.
> Brothers and Sisters, Supernatural, Absolutely Fabulous and Rules of Engagement ( oh yes, thanks for recommendation ) are on my next to watch list. Not sure about Gilmore girls, teenage girls and her mom? doesnt sound like my type of stuff, what is good about this show, hunny?



oh yes, cougar town, I've seen a few episodes and I liked it!

gilmore girls has so many pop culture references, great music and fastest dialogues ever. for instance, a usual hour long show's script is 40 - 50  pages; a typical _*gilmore girls *_script is close to 80.  it was a smart and witty show, a dramedy. plus there's lauren graham. I remember one episode where Logan gives Rory a pink ostrich birkin but she's clueless about what a birkin bag is:
_(Logan is visiting Rory at the pool house with a big orange shopping bag)_
*Rory*: For me?
*Logan*: For you.
*Rory*: Wow, what's the occasion?
*Logan*; Where is it written I need an occasion.
*Rory*: Wow, you did it. You brought me the head of Alfredo Garcia.
*Logan*: Open it, Ace.
*Rory*:  Wow, cool a bag.
*Logan*: Look inside!
*Rory*: Ok. Wow, cool a bag! _(Rory looks inside the bag)_
*Logan*: I'm sorry but there isn't a bag inside the bag inside the bag inside the box inside the bag.
_(When they're ready to go, Rory grabs her old small purse, so she can put all the stuff inside her new purse. Then she sees that the new purse is so big, she puts the whole old purse in her new big one)_
*Rory*: Let's go.

and then later she talks to her grandma:

*Rory*: Logan's very nice, he bought me this terrific gift just completely out of the blue.
*Emily*: Is that so?
*Rory*: Totally unexpected. It's called a Birkin bag.
*Emily*: A Birkin bag? Oh my God. A Birkin bag?
*Rory*: You've heard of it?
*Emily*: Of course! That's a _very_ nice purse.
*Rory*: Oh, maybe I shouldn't use it.
*Emily*: Oh no, a Birkin bag is meant to be used. _And_ seen.
*Rory*: I had no idea.


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;14647713 said:
			
		

> OK seriously guys, how HOT does this model look?
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to peel off every delicious layer of clothing off him...
> 
> Just as well that he's starring in the latest ad campaign of my favourite Australian menswear label, Saba. Inspired me today to buy two brand new lovely suits!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You like?  Am visiting the store again on the weekend to get the pants fitted and altered.
> 
> The first suit is actually a grey checked suit, and I must confess that I'd normally never give a checked suit a moment's thought. But something about this one caught my eye and it actually looked good on (if I may say so myself!). I'm going to complete the sexy professor look sans waistcoat with a really eye-popping shirt and brightly coloured tie - all with varying check patterns, perhaps gingham and plaid.


 


OOOOH me like ! This one the most, casual but oh so sharp! He looks a bit like my uncle, bit older now but so stylish and with great bod...no I dont have a crush on my own uncle lol but I do appreciate his style and handsomeness


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> oh yes, cougar town, I've seen a few episodes and I liked it!
> 
> gilmore girls has so many pop culture references, great music and fastest dialogues ever. for instance, a usual hour long show's script is 40 - 50 pages; a typical _*gilmore girls *_script is close to 80.  it was a smart and witty show, a dramedy. plus there's lauren graham. I remember one episode where Logan gives Rory a pink ostrich birkin but she's clueless about what a birkin bag is:
> _(Logan is visiting Rory at the pool house with a big orange shopping bag)_
> *Rory*: For me?
> *Logan*: For you.
> *Rory*: Wow, what's the occasion?
> *Logan*; Where is it written I need an occasion.
> *Rory*: Wow, you did it. You brought me the head of Alfredo Garcia.
> *Logan*: Open it, Ace.
> *Rory*: Wow, cool a bag.
> *Logan*: Look inside!
> *Rory*: Ok. Wow, cool a bag! _(Rory looks inside the bag)_
> *Logan*: I'm sorry but there isn't a bag inside the bag inside the bag inside the box inside the bag.
> _(When they're ready to go, Rory grabs her old small purse, so she can put all the stuff inside her new purse. Then she sees that the new purse is so big, she puts the whole old purse in her new big one)_
> *Rory*: Let's go.
> 
> and then later she talks to her grandma:
> 
> *Rory*: Logan's very nice, he bought me this terrific gift just completely out of the blue.
> *Emily*: Is that so?
> *Rory*: Totally unexpected. It's called a Birkin bag.
> *Emily*: A Birkin bag? Oh my God. A Birkin bag?
> *Rory*: You've heard of it?
> *Emily*: Of course! That's a _very_ nice purse.
> *Rory*: Oh, maybe I shouldn't use it.
> *Emily*: Oh no, a Birkin bag is meant to be used. _And_ seen.
> *Rory*: I had no idea.


 


LOL thats cute  although my addict brain says : HOW does she not know about birkin !


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;14648860 said:
			
		

> Checks are also normally not my thing at all, but this recalled those fabulous suits from Gucci's SS08 collection - oh how I'd kill for them babies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But really it was the shoes that slayed me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was so upset I missed out on them! Sold out before I could make them mine


 


Ooooh, I know why and how you feel ... gorgeous.


----------



## Elsie87

Thanks *emi* & *Ana*!


----------



## An4

*emi*, those shoes!!! 
is there a way to get them? you want me to call frida? 

*nat*, forgot to tell you - heigl is not on grey's anymore, I can't remember when I last saw her on the show.

*elsie*, your name suits you, I pictured you kinda like that!


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> *nat*, forgot to tell you - heigl is not on grey's anymore, I can't remember when I last saw her on the show.



lol at least this is good news, but I like watching shows from the beginning, you know? so will pass and just munch on House instead


----------



## An4

^ 

house was love at first watch for me. don't you just wish you could be so brilliant that you didn't have to mind your manners?


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> ^
> 
> house was love at first watch for me. don't you just wish you could be so brilliant that you didn't have to mind your manners?



Ha ! I dont mind my manners and I explain it with being brilliant !


----------



## An4

^  good one!

check this out - http://goamsterdam.about.com/od/wheretoshopinamsterdam/tp/topshopping.htm
we have all we need! off to bed now.


----------



## Elsie87

^Great idea! 

Haha nice one, *nat*!


----------



## nataliam1976

posting email I got from my friend

When you&#8217;re planning to discover the city I advise you to rent a bicycle causs it&#8217;s a small town and with a car it&#8217;s a hell, to drive and to park (5 euro or more per hour), the link below has also nice maps to guide you thru the area.
http://www.yellowbike.nl/fietsverhuur-amsterdam
when you don&#8217;t like to ride yourself and want to use the public transport you should know you need a OV-chipknip, it&#8217;s a card wich you can buy by the VVV (tourists information) with several values.
You have to use it when you get in a metro/tram/bus, but you also have to use it when you leave the metro/tram/bus.
More info about that on this site http://www.ov-chipkaart.nl/nieuws/l...36D0768A078A4BD27F712D75C.site_live_2&taal=en
Ok now you wanna go out, here are some nice places to go
De melkweg  http://www.melkweg.nl/voorpagina.jsp?language=nederlands&disciplineid=muziek
Paradiso http://www.paradiso.nl/web/show
Buldog café&#8217;s and coffeshops (they own half of Amsterdam) http://www.thebulldog.com/
Ofc there are many more places but I suggest you buy a city guide for that
Must sees 
Vondelpark nice park&#8230;small but hey everything is small here
De Dam (near the station) and ofc the palace on it&#8230;.it&#8217;s the work residence of the queen
Leidscheplein small too but you have to say you were there  (and there is a Haegen Dass shop on it)
P.C. Hoofdstraat, and the Kalverstraat, the 2 most expensive shopping streets in the Netherlands
And my favorite the Sarphatipark, great horeca surround it
The Albert Cuyp Market another thing you must have seen http://www.albertcuypmarkt.com/
Another nice thing to do is take a canal tour with the boot, wich will show you some nice typical dutch art buildings (after all that&#8217;s why you go to Amsterdam &#8230;.right?) - yeah, right! , there is a link for that on the link I put in above.

Other nice cities near Amsterdam
Haarlem      http://www.haarlem.nl/language/english-visiting-haarlem/
Leiden         http://portal.leiden.nl/en
Gouda      http://www.gouda.nl/Over_Gouda/Welcome_Willkommen_Bienvenue

I really don&#8217;t know how long you will be staying in Amsterdam, but there are some amazing PoI&#8217;s here in this small country.
The Delta Works, the fantastic construction with makes us keep our feet dry http://www.deltawerken.com/English/10.html?setlanguage=en
Think you need to rent a car to get there but well I found it very impressive when I went there
The Efteling  many years crowned as the most beautifull theme parc in Europe 
http://www.efteling.com/EN/EN-Home.html
well I guess you now have the most basic information, for the taxi prices I need more info so I will send that later.


----------



## An4

wow, great stuff! my friend also told me to rent a bike, but I heard they're crazy over there, driving like madmen etc. so I'm kinda scared. my other friend who traveled the whole world also told me she was scared and just used public transport.

"yeah right!" lol


----------



## An4

this is just hilarious - have you seen this bag? http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-CHRISTIAN-DIOR-Leather-HANDBAG-Tote-Bag-CD-Purse_W0QQitemZ310208072478QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4839d78b1e
it's been on ebay since forever!!! I remember when I first joined in I saw this bag.
it's ridiculous! and the price has been the same for that entire time.


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> this is just hilarious - have you seen this bag? http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-CHRISTIAN-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4839d78b1e
> it's been on ebay since forever!!! I remember when I first joined in I saw this bag.
> it's ridiculous! and the price has been the same for that entire time.


 


LOL I wonder how much their ebay fees are by now !


On the other note, I have managed to see two episodes of rules of engagement and I am HOOKED, its absolutely hilarious ! Thanks so much for recommending this, hunny, I love David Spade´s charecter the most, ah good old days hehe


----------



## An4

^ I'm so glad you like it hunny! 
hehe, so he appeals to your inner samantha ha?


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> ^ I'm so glad you like it hunny!
> hehe, so he appeals to your inner samantha ha?


 

He is like a male Samantha indeed !  And yes he appeals to my inner city girl with, uhm, a lot of fun lol


----------



## Roxana

Love that GG-quote on the birkin! I was so hooked on that show when it aired here a couple of years ago. That was a great episode. I understand how she reacted though, before my step into the world of tPF I wasn't so filled in on all the demand on some brands either, LOL!

It's funny to hear you are also so hooked to watching these shows, me too! They are all so addictive and just relaxing to watch.
Btw, don't some (or maybe just the 'newer' generation) mean Gossip Girl with 'GG'? I use to use it for both, but found it was a bit confusing since some don't necessarily think of Gilmore Girls anymore....


----------



## Roxana

Oh and nat, 
I won't join you guys if you go and rent those bikes, LOL! That just SCREAMS 'look at me, I'm a tourist!!!!'


----------



## nataliam1976

Roxana said:


> Oh and nat,
> I won't join you guys if you go and rent those bikes, LOL! That just SCREAMS 'look at me, I'm a tourist!!!!'


 


No way I would be biking hehe just posting what he wrote!


----------



## An4

Roxana said:


> Love that GG-quote on the birkin! I was so hooked on that show when it aired here a couple of years ago. That was a great episode. I understand how she reacted though, before my step into the world of tPF I wasn't so filled in on all the demand on some brands either, LOL!
> 
> It's funny to hear you are also so hooked to watching these shows, me too! They are all so addictive and just relaxing to watch.
> Btw, don't some (or maybe just the 'newer' generation) mean Gossip Girl with 'GG'? I use to use it for both, but found it was a bit confusing since some don't necessarily think of Gilmore Girls anymore....



yep, GG is gossip girl, but it was in my post about the gilmore girls so it ws obvious what I was talking about and didn't wanna write the full title all the time.
I also didn't know about the birkin, I remember watching that episode and I also went like "cool, a bag", but later when I got here and learned all that, and became a designer bag junkie, I went back to watch that episode again, because it was referenced on wikipedia in the birkin article


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> No way I would be biking hehe just posting what he wrote!



we'll be busy shopping and enjoying... erm... their famous culinary treats.


----------



## pegasuscom

eminere;14647713 said:
			
		

> OK seriously guys, how HOT does this model look?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to peel off every delicious layer of clothing off him...
> 
> Just as well that he's starring in the latest ad campaign of my favourite Australian menswear label, Saba.  Inspired me today to buy two brand new lovely suits!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You like?  Am visiting the store again on the weekend to get the pants fitted and altered.
> 
> The first suit is actually a grey checked suit, and I must confess that I'd normally never give a checked suit a moment's thought.  But something about this one caught my eye and it actually looked good on (if I may say so myself!).  I'm going to complete the sexy professor look sans waistcoat with a really eye-popping shirt and brightly coloured tie - all with varying check patterns, perhaps gingham and plaid.



I'd totally do him but, alas, all of the REALLY gorgeous, well-dressed men of this world tend to like other men.  It is sooooo not fair!  Congrats on the suits and new potential male model for your sofa!


----------



## pegasuscom

nataliam1976 said:


> An, on the shows subject from TV forum lol
> 
> When I moved to Denmark and took 6 months off work to adjust I watched  all the shows I hadnt managed to see before that...bliss   I just rewatched Friends and Will and Grace for the umpteenth  time, seen all The L Word and Mad Men seasons and rewatching White Collar daily for some Boner goodness and  starting Leverage and True Blood. Im a movie/tvshow junkie too!  And it comes in handy when i have to commute daily and would otherwise die of boredom on the way



LOVE LOVE LOVE True Blood!  I don't have much time to watch TV, but that is a must see.  I grew up with a lot of guys like the Jason character and he just makes me laugh.  Good thing I seem to have immunity to dumb men, it is such a turn-off, even if they have like 10-pack abs.


----------



## pegasuscom

An4 said:


> we'll be busy shopping and enjoying... erm... their famous culinary treats.



*Ana* - Bike riding and brownies and wicked traffic DO NOT MIX!  If I can't come, I am gonna give you guys my cell number and you can call me when you are at your brownie best!  We can get Eminere in on a conference call and anyone else who can't be there!


----------



## An4

pegasuscom said:


> *Ana* - Bike riding and brownies and wicked traffic DO NOT MIX!  If I can't come, I am gonna give you guys my cell number and you can call me when you are at your brownie best!  We can get Eminere in on a conference call and anyone else who can't be there!



haha I know they don't mix, so bike ride is OUT! good idea about the call! 
I'd bring my laptop and we could skype but I'm too scared to leave it in the room, it's still so new and shiny.


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Changing subject for a sec ... 

I just got a NM catalogue in the mail and it had a tester for the new Balenciaga Paris perfume - it is really great! Can't stop sniffing my wrist ... must have this perfume!

Do you girls - and guy  - feel the same way about fragrances or do you stick to a couple of favourites? I have a lot of different ones and use them all depending on my mood (and time of day - some of mine are not meant for daywear IMO).


----------



## Elsie87

I'm pretty loyal to one scent at a time. Right now I'm using Chanel Allure Sensuelle, which I absolutely love! My previous signature scent was J'Adore, and before that it was Miss Dior, Escada Island Kiss and Baby Doll by YSL.


----------



## An4

Black_Swarmer said:


> Changing subject for a sec ...
> 
> I just got a NM catalogue in the mail and it had a tester for the new Balenciaga Paris perfume - it is really great! Can't stop sniffing my wrist ... must have this perfume!
> 
> Do you girls - and guy  - feel the same way about fragrances or do you stick to a couple of favourites? I have a lot of different ones and use them all depending on my mood (and time of day - some of mine are not meant for daywear IMO).



I agree, I love perfumes and I divide them according to season, time of day etc. my favorite summer perfume is lacroix bazar, my favorite for any time any season is hugo boss woman (flask), it's very light on the nose, very comfy, marc jacobs perfume is very nice and springy, bvlgari omnia (brown one) is great for winter, ninna ricci is sweet, nice for daytime... those are my current ones. I still have chanel mademoiselle and dior j'adore but I don't wear them much anymore, perfumes trigger a lot of memories for me, I'm very olfactive.


----------



## eminere

Does anyone here have the Bang & Olufsen earphones?






If you do, could you share your experience with them?


----------



## Roxana

I vary on perfumes as well. Somehow I get bored with a scent if I wear it everyday. And some perfumes are just to heavy (or seductive ) for daytime...


----------



## pegasuscom

Total perfume ho!  I like the small sizes so I can have about 20 diff ones.  Got a Jo Malone gift set from a friend for X-mas with 6 different bottles.  Love the clean, fresh scents especially for spring and summer.


----------



## eminere

pegasuscom said:


> Total perfume ho!  I like the small sizes so I can have about 20 diff ones.  Got a Jo Malone gift set from a friend for X-mas with 6 different bottles.  Love the clean, fresh scents especially for spring and summer.


Ahh Jo Malone... The good ol' days...


----------



## pegasuscom

Ok, Mr. Eminere - I may be a little older than you but what is the "good ol' days" with Jo Malone???


----------



## eminere

pegasuscom said:


> Ok, Mr. Eminere - I may be a little older than you but what is the "good ol' days" with Jo Malone???


I used to work for them.


----------



## An4

^ how's the job hunt going *emi*?

I'm freaking out again, I don't want a job to stop me from going to A'dam... first there's nothing for months, and now people start calling...


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> ^ how's the job hunt going *emi*?
> 
> I'm freaking out again, I don't want a job to stop me from going to A'dam... first there's nothing for months, and now people start calling...


Please keep your fingers crossed for me - will start applying this week! ush:


----------



## An4

I will, I promise. I'll include you in my daily mantras. 

Please keep yours crossed for me to get the job after A'dam


----------



## Roxana

^oh you HAVE to tell them you need those days off! BTW, do you remember the exact dates (I'm to lazy to search through the threads)? I have 14 of  may in my thoughts, don't know if that is correct?

I'm bored at my temp job atm, so I just created a Twitter account. I have no idea what to do with it though, I don't even like following news on twitter and that sort of websites, but I thought I might as well go with the flow since I wasn't busy. I took me at least half an hour to find a decent username that wasn't taken! :s


----------



## Roxana

^never mind I'll do a search, it's not that I have better things to do right now!


----------



## An4

^ sorry, I'm here, I just get easily distracted when online 

yes, 13th to 16th of May.

I don't have a job yet, and I'm focusing all my energy on getting it AFTER A'dam, it's just to complicated to start working somewhere and ask for 2 days off right away


----------



## Roxana

Oh I know what you mean! I have applied to a job (*crossing my fingers I will be accepted*) that starts in may too! Although a fulltime job has some great (financial) benefits, I am already a bit anxious about not being able to plan my time as I am used to.

But has the meet been set already on a particular day? Maybe we should take the Saturday to be safe?


----------



## An4

^ ok, crossing fingers for you too!
I know, I need the money, and I don't mind working and contributing but I really don't want to miss this, I already payed for everything, plane tickets, hotel and I wanna meet everyone... it has to happen! I'm going! 

I don't know when, we still have time for those details.


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> I will, I promise. I'll include you in my daily mantras.
> 
> Please keep yours crossed for me to get the job after A'dam


Of course hun!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Roxana said:


> But has the meet been set already on a particular day? Maybe we should take the Saturday to be safe?


 
A specific meeting haven't been arranged since a lot of us (Ana + huge feet BF Marco, Nat, Elsie and me (am I forgetting someone?)) are staying at the same hotel so I guess we will more or less hang out together for 3 days  so I think it's mostly up to you when you want to see us!


----------



## Roxana

^ Oh great, that takes any worries away!! Hey, and no sliding down any stairs on upsidedown tables in that hotel, you girls behave!!  hehe...


----------



## nataliam1976

Black_Swarmer said:


> Changing subject for a sec ...
> 
> I just got a NM catalogue in the mail and it had a tester for the new Balenciaga Paris perfume - it is really great! Can't stop sniffing my wrist ... must have this perfume!
> 
> Do you girls - and guy  - feel the same way about fragrances or do you stick to a couple of favourites? I have a lot of different ones and use them all depending on my mood (and time of day - some of mine are not meant for daywear IMO).




Let me put it this way - I stick to a lot of different favourites lol I have about 10 must have scents and then rotate them depending on the mood


Good luck to all the job hunters, Im keeping my fingers crossed for you, guys


----------



## An4

*Nat & Cam* - you made my day  
thank you 
was it fun?


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> *Nat & Cam* - you made my day
> thank you
> was it fun?





aaaw hun, we got you the elephant lol It was fun but we were both knackered so no crazy stuff, just a bit of essentials, MJ, Gucci and then nice smoothie and gossip


----------



## Black_Swarmer

An4 said:


> *Nat & Cam* - you made my day
> thank you
> was it fun?


 
You're welcome, sweetie  Shopping is always fun! We celebrated with smoothies and a lot of talking (and a parking ticket  stupid stupid stupid!)


----------



## An4

sounds like fun!

BF is not that happy though


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> sounds like fun!
> 
> BF is not that happy though





lol the elephant got him after all !


----------



## nataliam1976

Black_Swarmer said:


> You're welcome, sweetie  Shopping is always fun! We celebrated with smoothies and a lot of talking (and a parking ticket  stupid stupid stupid!)




oh no !!! did you deserve one? or were they just being PITA?


----------



## Black_Swarmer

An4 said:


> sounds like fun!
> 
> BF is not that happy though


 
But he should be - now he can go to Berlin etc. without being sent shopping (or can he ... )


----------



## Black_Swarmer

nataliam1976 said:


> oh no !!! did you deserve one? or were they just being PITA?


 
Of course I didn't deserve it  but I did miss a 'no parking' sign because of all the work they're doing everywhere in the city - there were clear signs on the other side of the street so I parked on the opposite side ... like I said, stupid! Worst thing is that I even paid for parking *sigh*


----------



## An4

Black_Swarmer said:


> But he should be - now he can go to Berlin etc. without being sent shopping (or can he ... )



oh he could now, I have to behave until I get a job. so this was my last purchase until then.


----------



## eminere

New Spring/Summer 2010 collection catalogue is out!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

So pretty  Thanks for sharing Eminere!


----------



## Elsie87

That bag is gorgeous! Thanks for posting, *emi*!


----------



## nataliam1976

that necklace...


----------



## Swe3tGirl

eminere;14742397 said:
			
		

> New Spring/Summer 2010 collection catalogue is out!


 
BEAUTIFUL PICTURE! Thanks Emi. If only I could get my hands on that handbag =)


----------



## pegasuscom

*Eminere* - What other colors does it come in <and thanks for sharing>?


----------



## Roxana

OMG!!! ^^ that bag!  thnx for that pretty picture emi!


On another note: here's what happening, so I applied to two different functions within one organisation (one was a tiny bit out of my league, let's call it x), both with the same closing date. Today I got a letter from them that I was not elected for the function x. And I have not received any word yet on the other function.

Do you think there is a possibility this means I am elected for the other function?
Or am I jumping to conclusions?  It's just that I was soooo disappointed when I read this note that when I realised I hadn't gotten the same letter about the other one I kinda have my hopes up again!! Makes me a bit nervous!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Roxana said:


> OMG!!! ^^ that bag!  thnx for that pretty picture emi!
> 
> 
> On another note: here's what happening, so I applied to two different functions within one organisation (one was a tiny bit out of my league, let's call it x), both with the same closing date. Today I got a letter from them that I was not elected for the function x. And I have not received any word yet on the other function.
> 
> Do you think there is a possibility this means I am elected for the other function?
> Or am I jumping to conclusions? It's just that I was soooo disappointed when I read this note that when I realised I hadn't gotten the same letter about the other one I kinda have my hopes up again!! Makes me a bit nervous!


 
I'd say there is definitely a possibility - and I'm keeping my fingers crossed you will get it!


----------



## Roxana

Thank you! Oh I do hope so!!


----------



## An4

I also reacted to the necklace first. I'm in some kind of jewelry phase...

*emi *got some more beautiful pics? 

*Rox*, fingers crossed for you hun!

btw, I'm in a beautiful hotel by the seaside  
so I was reading through some old threads and I'm curious - where is Fashion Doctor? 
why did she stop coming here? it seems you guys had so much fun, what happened?


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> that necklace...


From the SS10 Retroglam collection.


----------



## eminere

Swe3tGirl said:


> *BEAUTIFUL PICTURE!* Thanks Emi. If only I could get my hands on that handbag =)


That was my first reaction too!


----------



## eminere

pegasuscom said:


> *Eminere* - What other colors does it come in <and thanks for sharing>?


Black and also latte IIRC.


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> I also reacted to the necklace first. I'm in some kind of jewelry phase...
> 
> *emi *got some more beautiful pics?
> 
> *Rox*, fingers crossed for you hun!
> 
> btw, I'm in a beautiful hotel by the seaside
> so I was reading through some old threads and I'm curious - where is Fashion Doctor?
> why did she stop coming here? it seems you guys had so much fun, what happened?


That's the only pic I have atm... Hope you can get your hands on the catalogue from your local Dior boutique!

Yeah where _is_ FD hmmm...


----------



## eminere

Glad you like the picture, Black_Swarmer, Elsie, and Roxana


----------



## nataliam1976

Roxana said:


> OMG!!! ^^ that bag!  thnx for that pretty picture emi!
> 
> 
> On another note: here's what happening, so I applied to two different functions within one organisation (one was a tiny bit out of my league, let's call it x), both with the same closing date. Today I got a letter from them that I was not elected for the function x. And I have not received any word yet on the other function.
> 
> Do you think there is a possibility this means I am elected for the other function?
> Or am I jumping to conclusions?  It's just that I was soooo disappointed when I read this note that when I realised I hadn't gotten the same letter about the other one I kinda have my hopes up again!! Makes me a bit nervous!



Dont jump to conclusions yet, hun, you say the functions are within the same organisation but is it the same person/department recruiting? Because if not it might be just as well that they didnt get around to it yet. I saw a lot of people get their hopes up and explaining HR actions as favorable when in reality we had completely different reasons for not getting back to them. Sorry if I am bursting your bubble but its better to have a nice surprise than to be disappointed again!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Wheeee - just came back from my Saturday riding lesson which was a success today since I was brave enough to gallop  It's a great feeling to overwin a 'fear' and just do it!


----------



## An4

eminere;14748055 said:
			
		

> That's the only pic I have atm... Hope you can get your hands on the catalogue from your local Dior boutique!
> 
> Yeah where _is_ FD hmmm...



(no local Dior I'm afraid...)

sooo, we have a Dior mystery... people missing...


----------



## An4

Black_Swarmer said:


> Wheeee - just came back from my Saturday riding lesson which was a success today since I was brave enough to gallop  It's a great feeling to overwin a 'fear' and just do it!




wheeeeeeeee, go Cam!!! 
how's hubby's riding going? still on that poor old horse or?


----------



## Black_Swarmer

An4 said:


> sooo, we have a Dior mystery... people missing...


 
We certainly do - both FD and Hinotori has been MIA for quite a while! or they're just quiet as :ninja: ...?


----------



## Black_Swarmer

An4 said:


> wheeeeeeeee, go Cam!!!
> how's hubby's riding going? still on that poor old horse or?


 
Thanks  Still quite proud of myself, and next Saturday I'll just ride like the wind ... at least that is what I say now!

Hubby's ditched the horsies, he has never tried riding and I think he got a little scared with the size of them ... don't blame him and it's fine that he stays at home while I do my thing.

I wasn't on the very old horse this time but one who is a bit younger and faster - but veeeeery stubborn none the less, today I was just being even more stubborn!


----------



## Roxana

^oh horse back riding sounds like so much fun! Unfortunately I could never really give it a real try since I'm very much allergic to the beautiful animals 

Ana: where are you?! Is the weather any good? 

Nat, you are right, I should temper my hopes, with the economy right now I will probably have to keep in mind that there might be A LOT of competition. It did have the same contact person though...

O we'll see what happens, will keep you girls updated!

And to end this post with some happy DIOR news... I can finally show you girls my latest addition that I got months ago (and took somewhat of a detour to get to me!). I will ask the BF to make some pics later on and will post them tomorrow


----------



## An4

Black_Swarmer said:


> Thanks  Still quite proud of myself, and next Saturday I'll just ride like the wind ... at least that is what I say now!
> 
> Hubby's ditched the horsies, he has never tried riding and I think he got a little scared with the size of them ... don't blame him and it's fine that he stays at home while I do my thing.
> 
> I wasn't on the very old horse this time but one who is a bit younger and faster - but veeeeery stubborn none the less, today I was just being even more stubborn!



ha, horsie met his match - you know when people say "as stubborn as a horse"? well now the horsies will frighteningly whisper among themselves "as stubborn as Cam!"

I completely understand hubby - when I first saw a stallion I thought it was the most beautiful scary creature ever!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Ana, in Denmark the saying goes 'stubborn as a donkey' - our horses are supposed to be obedient, too bad someone forgot to tell Apache (name of the patched horse I rode today)!


----------



## An4

^ oh we have that one too. but "horse" also. interesting how those saying appear in so many cultures. hihi, maybe Apache is not from Denmark?


----------



## nataliam1976

hello girls and boys, how is everyone? 

I finally had my blood taken for the possible thyroid issues/hormonal imbalance today and have another appointment with the doctor for 3 May, when the results are in ( apparently some tests they will be running take over three weeks for the results to be ready). I cant wait ! 

Other news, I have made up my mind about moving out from my boyfriend,
started searching for an apartment to rent short term  ( until I am able to decide what next, if Im keeping my job and location, getting transfer, leaving the company and country altogether) and I think I found something already: I was dead set on renting a small place just for myself and then I heard about a room for rent - in a 100m2 apartment in a beautiful old building in the centre of the city, 5 minutes walk through the park from my work and with yasmin trees garden outside. The owner is hardly ever there, he travels a lot, owns a shop in Copenhagen, used to be a dancer in New York and Paris, doesnt mind my cat and has a lovely dog he rescued in India and we just clicked instantly. He gave me an incredible boost of energy, he has had an amazing life and somehow that dug out all my dreams and yearnings that were in a way sedated for a long time now.  

I will most likely be moving after Easter and let me tell you, I havent felt so alive in a long time ! I am so looking forward to this, it really feels like a new beginning, I cant wait  Regarding BF, we are not breaking up completely but we definitely need time apart and judging by my emotions right now and the fact that i realized how much I changed myself for this relationship and went against my nature, Im not sure we will be able to survive this. The thing is though that I can accept this now and move on. Just thought you deserve an update


----------



## eminere

Wow Nat that's a big move ahead!  All the best with that and with regards to the bf I am sure you will figure out what's best for *you* very soon. 

I hope your blood tests come back in the all-clear as well!

I have some news to report as well: after lots of research and a healthy dose of procrastination, my cover letter and resume are finally ready!   Gosh, must've been one of the hardest things I've had to do...  Tooting your own horn and being "creative" can be really hard!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

to new beginnings!

*Nat* - I hope everything works out for you the best way possible, preferably without you leaving DK, but that is for my sake  You need to do what is best for you and from what I've heard, this sounds right! The rental sounds great, and how fantastic that it can be yours so fast!

*Eminere* - yes, tooting your own horn is hard work! Hope your resume gets you all the interwievs you hope for so you can do some more tooting  better gear up for it!


----------



## Elsie87

*Natalia* honey, it sounds like you're doing the right thing for you. That new place sounds really exciting! I wish you the best of luck! And I hope everything turns out okay with your health issues! 

And well done, *emi* darling!


----------



## Roxana

Wow* nat*, I'm so proud of you that you are choosing to follow your heart. It sounds like it's a good decision. The fact that it makes you so happy to think about this new beginning really means you need it.  And somehow I have a feeling you are going to meet a lot of new and exciting people!

*Emi*: good for you! It's such a nice feeling when you finish something like that!


----------



## An4

I leave the house for one afternoon and all hell breaks loose here!

*Nat*, I'm sending you mental hugs and applauds! I'm so proud of you! it takes big cohones to do what you did, I hope this new energy will bring more joy and positive things into your life! it's about time, right? 

*emi*, I know exactly  how you feel, kudos to you too, hard part is done, now you just have to send it out and wait for someone to recognize your awesomeness. feel free to use us as your references! 

well... I'm broke and unemployed, but totally zen. I had such a great day today! sending you my good vibes!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Oh joy!

Just checked my mail and found a mail from the CS manager, my strap has finally been fixed! Just thought it was a bit funny that the CS manager wrote that because it had taken so long for them to fix it, she would return it to me free of charge - I was kind of expecting them to anyway ... the bag was bought in September last year and I think that if something breaks within the first 4 months the least they could do is return it free of charge! Anyhow, now I'll just have to wait for it to arrive from London  Can't wait to be able to carry my Granville again, perfect timing as spring is arriving!


----------



## Elsie87

^Oh that's good news!


----------



## An4

^^ yaaay!! I expect some modeling pics when you get it!  I wanna see it on your arm, cross-body, on the shoulder...


----------



## Black_Swarmer

*Happy Easter everybody!*










It is such a wonderful day here - sun is shining, birds are singing and in a couple of hours I'll be enjoying it all from horseback (a friend of mine volunteered her horse to me and my friend, brave of her since we are total amateurs!). What more could you wish for on this beautiful day? Maybe for two of my girls to *not* be in heat and yowling as if their lifes depended on it ... ah well, the wonderful sounds of Mother Nature 

Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## nataliam1976

Thank you so much for all the lovely words, I am so happy I have all of you, the encouragement and support I got from you helped me so much

Blackie, oh I am staying ( sex and the city2 evening is planned, I couldnt possibly miss it ) and then even if I dont stay in DK...think about it, you will have a reason to fly over to visit me for get away weekends and spend some time in duty free ...


----------



## nataliam1976

Black_Swarmer said:


> *Happy Easter everybody!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is such a wonderful day here - sun is shining, birds are singing and in a couple of hours I'll be enjoying it all from horseback (a friend of mine volunteered her horse to me and my friend, brave of her since we are total amateurs!). What more could you wish for on this beautiful day? Maybe for two of my girls to *not* be in heat and yowling as if their lifes depended on it ... ah well, the wonderful sounds of Mother Nature
> 
> Hope you all have a great day!




Aaaw, Happy Easter to you too, hun! For once I love Denmark, everyone else is working today and Im off already hihihi


----------



## joviscot

Just a flying visit.  I am having my operation tomorrow on my left eye.  I have a cataract in my left eye, so they are removing that, but they are also "manipulating my eyesight in my left eye" so I can see better.   My eyesight is bad - currently minus 12.50 in contact lenses!!  

So will be back after I have recovered.  Hubby is taking me to hospital and off with me for over a week too - waiting on me hand and foot!!  

Have bought 2 DKNY dresses for summer and a top.  Ordered size 12 (UK) and had to go down a size would you believe to a 10 (UK) - so have re-ordered and they will be with me Saturday.  I will also photograph the stuff I bought in Poland when I have recovered including hubbys Lagerfeld jacket.

Be back once I have recovered.  Major hugs to everyone.  Have a good Easter and dont eat too many Easter Eggs like I have done already!!


----------



## eminere

Thank you everyone for your kind encouragement 

Happy Easter to all!


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;14805600 said:
			
		

> Thank you everyone for your kind encouragement
> 
> Happy Easter to all!





so hun, you know that now once all the papers are ready, time to start sending them ? any plans on where you would like to work now? Maybe Hermes...


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> so hun, you know that now once all the papers are ready, time to start sending them ? any plans on where you would like to work now? Maybe Hermes...


Have already applied to this big investment bank, apparently they will endeavour to contact me within ten working days... Will be looking for vacancies at other big banks over the long Easter break too.

Would love to work in fashion again but it seems that no one else is hiring.


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;14805817 said:
			
		

> Have already applied to this big investment bank, apparently they will endeavour to contact me within ten working days... Will be looking for vacancies at other big banks over the long Easter break too.
> 
> Would love to work in fashion again but it seems that no one else is hiring.





aaaw bank...hopefully that means more money to stay in touch with fashion hihi


----------



## An4

joviscot said:


> Just a flying visit.  I am having my operation tomorrow on my left eye.  I have a cataract in my left eye, so they are removing that, but they are also "manipulating my eyesight in my left eye" so I can see better.   My eyesight is bad - currently minus 12.50 in contact lenses!!
> 
> So will be back after I have recovered.  Hubby is taking me to hospital and off with me for over a week too - waiting on me hand and foot!!
> 
> Have bought 2 DKNY dresses for summer and a top.  Ordered size 12 (UK) and had to go down a size would you believe to a 10 (UK) - so have re-ordered and they will be with me Saturday.  I will also photograph the stuff I bought in Poland when I have recovered including hubbys Lagerfeld jacket.
> 
> Be back once I have recovered.  Major hugs to everyone.  Have a good Easter *and dont eat too many Easter Eggs like I have done already*!!





you do know who you're talking to here? how else would we prepare for easter?

I hope everything goes well and I wish you a fast recovery


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> aaaw bank...hopefully that means more money to stay in touch with fashion hihi



hehe I think this is actually a better way to do it!


----------



## An4

why is it easter over there already? you have collective leaves in DK?

happy easter to you all and I hope spring brings lots of good news for everyone! 

I can't wait to have some ham! my mom sent me a big chocolate egg and bunny, yay! 
this healthy food is sooooo boring so I can't wait to let go of it for a couple of days.


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> aaaw bank...hopefully that means more money to stay in touch with fashion hihi


Yeah that's the general idea... Thinking about the moolah now!


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> why is it easter over there already? you have collective leaves in DK?
> 
> happy easter to you all and I hope spring brings lots of good news for everyone!
> 
> I can't wait to have some ham! my mom sent me a big chocolate egg and bunny, yay!
> this healthy food is sooooo boring so I can't wait to let go of it for a couple of days.


Thanks to some generous friends, I've been stuffing myself full of chocolate all week - and it isn't even officially Easter yet!  Bad news for my tummy 

Looking forward to the four-day weekend woohoo!


----------



## An4

^^ me too! oh I know what you mean... I'm trying but the chocolate call is sooo strong... ush:

and slipping is such sweet sorrow! 

(pun intended )


----------



## Roxana

Good luck *jovi*! And get well soon, lots of hugs back! 

And now on to some not so great news, got the 2nd letter yesterday of my application and I wasn't chosen :cry: Felt soooo bad all day that I ate myself a tummy-ache on chocolate! (yes I guess all the chocolate easter eggs made me do that also! )
 Now I really have to go running today, gotta get into bikini-shape again. If I can't have the job I want, I darn well will get the tight a** I want!!


----------



## eminere

Roxana said:


> Good luck *jovi*! And get well soon, lots of hugs back!
> 
> And now on to some not so great news, got the 2nd letter yesterday of my application and I wasn't chosen :cry: Felt soooo bad all day that I ate myself a tummy-ache on chocolate! (yes I guess all the chocolate easter eggs made me do that also! )
> Now I really have to go running today, gotta get into bikini-shape again. If I can't have the job I want, I darn well will get the tight a** I want!!


Sorry to hear that... I'll be in the same boat very soon as well!  Keep your chin up and keep on trying!


----------



## eminere

joviscot said:


> Just a flying visit.  I am having my operation tomorrow on my left eye.  I have a cataract in my left eye, so they are removing that, but they are also "manipulating my eyesight in my left eye" so I can see better.   My eyesight is bad - currently minus 12.50 in contact lenses!!
> 
> So will be back after I have recovered.  Hubby is taking me to hospital and off with me for over a week too - waiting on me hand and foot!!
> 
> Have bought 2 DKNY dresses for summer and a top.  Ordered size 12 (UK) and had to go down a size would you believe to a 10 (UK) - so have re-ordered and they will be with me Saturday.  I will also photograph the stuff I bought in Poland when I have recovered including hubbys Lagerfeld jacket.
> 
> Be back once I have recovered.  Major hugs to everyone.  Have a good Easter and dont eat too many Easter Eggs like I have done already!!


Hope the operation goes smoothly, looking forward to having you back soon with us!


----------



## An4

*Roxana*, so sorry to hear that, but I agree - I'm doing the same thing: work on yourself (mentally and physically) if you can't work otherwise


----------



## Roxana

Thanks emi, thanks Ana! I know, I just have to reset my mind again at this point. Not to worry, I'll figure something out what to do next...


----------



## Elsie87

My dear Dior lovelies,

I'll be going on vacation to Luxemburg for a week (fancy, I know! ). I wish you all the best of luck on your job hunting and I hope everything works out soon with your surgeries and health issues. I'm sending lots of  your way!

See you all in a week!


----------



## eminere

Elsie87 said:


> My dear Dior lovelies,
> 
> I'll be going on vacation to Luxemburg for a week (fancy, I know! ). I wish you all the best of luck on your job hunting and I hope everything works out soon with your surgeries and health issues. I'm sending lots of  your way!
> 
> See you all in a week!


Lucky duck! Have a lovely holiday


----------



## Black_Swarmer

*Have a great time Elsie!* 

I'll be right here taking care of my blue heel and sore behind ...


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Black_Swarmer said:


> I'll be right here taking care of my blue heel and sore behind ...


 
And if anyone is wondering about this - today I came of the old horsie in a very untimely way ... We were in the forest, all horsies were very alert and happy, I was on the 'trotting team' and we were heading back and all of a sudden a horse with no rider comes galoping towards us which of course set our horses on fire! My old guy just took off and for a while it was fine - but then a huge mud hole came up and my old guy tripped in it and off I went! So I had my first crash landing today and I have a blueish heel from the boot and a sore behind/thigh + a whole lot of mud everywhere ... but nothing serious happened with any of us and I did get back on him  I think I'll go sit in the bath tub now - I need it ...


----------



## eminere

Black_Swarmer said:


> And if anyone is wondering about this - today I came of the old horsie in a very untimely way ... We were in the forest, all horsies were very alert and happy, I was on the 'trotting team' and we were heading back and all of a sudden a horse with no rider comes galoping towards us which of course set our horses on fire! My old guy just took off and for a while it was fine - but then a huge mud hole came up and my old guy tripped in it and off I went! So I had my first crash landing today and I have a blueish heel from the boot and a sore behind/thigh + a whole lot of mud everywhere ... but nothing serious happened with any of us and I did get back on him  I think I'll go sit in the bath tub now - I need it ...


Ouch! Lucky you're okay 

Have a nice long soak!


----------



## nataliam1976

oh no, emi, where did the gorgeous Boner avatar go? 


Blackie, Im glad youre ok hun, hope you are spoiling yourself now

Elsie, have fun sweetie! 


An thanks so much one more time for getting me to watch rules of engagement, Im up to current episodes now and I cant get enough of it, rewatching all of them


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Thanks Eminere and Nat - I'll be couch potatoing the rest of the day/evening on some painkillers ... DH is making us dinner right now and then we have a couple of movies to see  I just know it's gonna hurt more tomorrow so we'll see if I can get out of bed in the morning - good thing there is still a couple of days till work starts again ...


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> oh no, emi, where did the gorgeous Boner avatar go?


I have a new crush now


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;14829813 said:
			
		

> I have a new crush now





aaaah you dont deserve Matt then !


----------



## Roxana

Black_Swarmer said:


> And if anyone is wondering about this - today I came of the old horsie in a very untimely way ... We were in the forest, all horsies were very alert and happy, I was on the 'trotting team' and we were heading back and all of a sudden a horse with no rider comes galoping towards us which of course set our horses on fire! My old guy just took off and for a while it was fine - but then a huge mud hole came up and my old guy tripped in it and off I went! So I had my first crash landing today and I have a blueish heel from the boot and a sore behind/thigh + a whole lot of mud everywhere ... but nothing serious happened with any of us and I did get back on him  I think I'll go sit in the bath tub now - I need it ...


 
Ouch! Yes I was wondering what you ment actually . Well, glad you're ok! That sort of things would have made me quite scared.. Enjoy your nice hot bath!


----------



## nataliam1976

Not sure, if I told you but I caught a cold again, lost my voice completely, so I am spending Easter at home bundled up and surfing a lot...not safe for my wallet ! 

I am trying to be good but I couldnt resist and got a few of those, I m sure they will look cool in my kitchen


----------



## eminere

Wow the Kaiser really gets around, doesn't he?


----------



## eminere

Where's everyoneeee


----------



## Black_Swarmer

On my couch being - ehmm, having - a pain in the a$$ and just about everywhere else ... sigh!


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;14838872 said:
			
		

> Where's everyoneeee




Im here...woke up at 1 pm lol its 7.30 pm now and I feel like having lunch We ordered in as we cant be bothered cooking...or doing anything else for that matter. I love Easter, but boy, will it be hard to get back to regular schedule on Tuesday !


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> Im here...woke up at 1 pm lol its 7.30 pm now and I feel like having lunch We ordered in as we cant be bothered cooking...or doing anything else for that matter. I love Easter, but boy, will it be hard to get back to regular schedule on Tuesday !


Oooohhh I know what you mean - it's 2pm here and I just got up not ten minutes ago!  If only every day could start off as lazily as these few days have been, sigh... Don't want to go to work tomorrow! ush:


----------



## eminere

Black_Swarmer said:


> On my couch being - ehmm, having - a pain in the a$$ and just about everywhere else ... sigh!


How you feeling today hun


----------



## Black_Swarmer

eminere;14845263 said:
			
		

> How you feeling today hun


 
I think a little better, thank you  I am dreading tomorrow though, don't know what shoes I'll be able to wear and how I'm supposed to be on a chair all day ... Oh, and I have a budget meeting at 9 am so I'll have to be in at 7 to prepare - great!  Guess I'll just have to relax today so I can get ready for tomorrow, at least I'm good at that


----------



## An4

hello my da'lings! 

bf and I went to the countryside over the weekend, just came back. 


*Elsie*, hope you're having fun you fancy vacationer.

*Cam*, that horse better be more careful with you, you could've been seriously hurt! tell him he doesn't want to meet me if he keeps up with this kind of behavior! 
feel better soon!

*nat*, you're welcome  I'm really glad you like it! I think you would have liked gilmore girls as well.

*emi*, I've noticed those boys changing in our av and profile pics  I'm liking so keep it up  

*jovi*, how did the surgery go? make hubby type (hi jovi's hubby!) and let us know!

I love holidays and great noms but going back to reality hurts... 
*nat*, I'm having a 6th throat infection and I've had it, I'm going to the doctors tomorrow and I'll demand a throat smear to see what the hell's going on in there. this is just unbearable! maybe we both have some kind of bacteria that keeps activating itself. but you know, you should do a thorough test too (smear) because the antibodies your body is producing in the event of infection actually attack the healthy tissue of your internal organs as well and can lead to their damage. don't play with that stuff, have it checked because having constant infections and colds is not normal.


----------



## eminere

Black_Swarmer said:


> I think a little better, thank you  I am dreading tomorrow though, don't know what shoes I'll be able to wear and how I'm supposed to be on a chair all day ... Oh, and I have a budget meeting at 9 am so I'll have to be in at 7 to prepare - great!  Guess I'll just have to relax today so I can get ready for tomorrow, at least I'm good at that


OMG I'm starting late today - just couldn't get up!  Don't know how you can drag yourself to the office by 7 in the morning! ush:

Hope the meeting goes/went well!


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> *emi*, I've noticed those boys changing in our av and profile pics  I'm liking so keep it up


I'm glad someone's paying attention


----------



## Roxana

^Oh I noticed too , I loved your previous one, who was he?


----------



## eminere

Roxana said:


> ^Oh I noticed too , I loved your previous one, who was he?


Did you mean Mr Matthew Bomer?


----------



## Roxana

ohh, yyyyyyummie! eh I meant, ohhh, yyyyes!!


----------



## eminere

Roxana said:


> ohh, yyyyyyummie! eh I meant, ohhh, yyyyes!!


He really is a looker, isn't he...? Sigh


----------



## An4

eminere&#8482;;14857905 said:
			
		

> Did you mean Mr Matthew Bomer?



:runningmyfingersthroughhishair, downtheneckovertheshoulders,downoverthechestdown...: 

oh my... they should have a matthew bomer emoticon, you agree?


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> :runningmyfingersthroughhishair, downtheneckovertheshoulders,downoverthechestdown...:
> 
> oh my... they should have a matthew bomer emoticon, you agree?


Oh I've seen some pretty naughty Bo_n_er emoticons around, believe me


----------



## Roxana

O yes, gosh, he is so perfect to look at it is almost tortuous! haha!!

emi: naughty?!! where??


----------



## nataliam1976

I need to rewatch White Collar again...


----------



## eminere

Roxana said:


> O yes, gosh, he is so perfect to look at it is almost tortuous! haha!!
> 
> emi: naughty?!! where??


Out and about on the net heheheheh 

I absolutely loooove these promo stills from _White Collar_:


----------



## Roxana

O wait, I think I didn't read your post just right emi!
I was hoping for some naughty Bo_m_er pics, not the 'regular' ones!
Bad EMI!  LOL!


----------



## An4

eminere;14858008 said:
			
		

> Oh I've seen some pretty naughty Bo_n_er emoticons around, believe me





emi


----------



## An4

*nat*, did you see the new episode of the rules? I was laughing the whole time, it's great!


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> *nat*, did you see the new episode of the rules? I was laughing the whole time, it's great!


 


the one with the therapist? or even newer one? I loved the therapist one - the red jumpers Audrey and Jeff put on to distract Russell were priceless! currently rewatching season 3


----------



## An4

lol those sweaters! 
but I meant the newer one. you'll see, let me know when you do.


----------



## hinotori

hello fellow Dior lovers!

how have you all been?
sorry for being so absent lately, yes I am still alive!
have you purchased any Dior lately?
i haven't unfortunately, but I have booked a short trip to Miami!
I'm so excited! I haven't been there for a while, my last visit was 10 years ago hehe.
I am planning to go shopping and visit the Orlando outlet 

When will you guys be in Amsterdam??


----------



## Roxana

hi hinotori! A'dam will be around de 14th of May. Are you coming? don't I remember some brownies that were promised? hehe 

Yes and I did my contribution to the Dior purchases, see my thread on my lovely-new-to-me Dtrick


----------



## eminere

Oh. My. God. Guys. I have died and gone to heaven.  Lady Gaga was 

E
F
F
I
N
G

AMAZING!


----------



## hinotori

Hi Roxana!

I will come to Amsterdam, but on 14th i will be there in the evening!
On the 15th I will go to the Lady Gaga concert in Arnhem, so I won't be in Amsterdam on the 15th. But untill when will you be in Amsterdam?
I will try to go to Amsterdam om sunday the 16th as well!


----------



## Roxana

^I live close to A'dam (30 min) so I can come whichever day is convenient for everyone 

So another lady Gaga-groupie  Sounds like so much fun going to a concert of her!!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

hinotori said:


> Hi Roxana!
> 
> I will come to Amsterdam, but on 14th i will be there in the evening!
> On the 15th I will go to the Lady Gaga concert in Arnhem, so I won't be in Amsterdam on the 15th. But untill when will you be in Amsterdam?
> I will try to go to Amsterdam om sunday the 16th as well!


 
Hi Hinotori!

Nat and me will be arriving in Amsterdam on the 13. around 5 pm and leaving on the 16. at 5.30 pm - I don't know when Ana and Mario () + Elsie will arrive ...? Looking so much forward to meeting you all!


----------



## An4

eminere;14872053 said:
			
		

> Oh. My. God. Guys. I have died and gone to heaven.  Lady Gaga was
> 
> E
> F
> F
> I
> N
> G
> 
> AMAZING!



why is no one reacting to this??  

talk, give me the dirty details


----------



## An4

hi *hino*, where have you been?? glad to hear about your trip, looking forward to the reveals afterward! 

dammit *Cam *how am I supposed to stay incognito here?!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

An4 said:


> hi *hino*, where have you been?? glad to hear about your trip, looking forward to the reveals afterward!
> 
> dammit *Cam *how am I supposed to stay incognito here?!


 
Oh, sorry! Didn't think of that  I of course meant Marco!


----------



## An4

Black_Swarmer said:


> Oh, sorry! Didn't think of that  I of course meant Marco!



 I know hun but it's sooo funny don't worry about it


----------



## hinotori

Woah 30 min from Amsterdam is pretty close indeed, where are u located Roxana? I live in The Hague 

An4, yeah i have been a bit absent lately... work still sucks and i hope to find a new job very soon!


----------



## nataliam1976

Emi, you went to see Gaga without me !!!!????? J/k I am sooo jealous though...maybe I should go with hino on the 15th lol

Hino, hello again sweetie ! Im sorry your new job sucks, but hey at least you have something to hang on to while you are looking for something better... take care of yourself, hun


An4, saw the new episode lol it was hilarious, Im loving the series more and more, if thats even possible !


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> why is no one reacting to this??
> 
> talk, give me the dirty details


Oohhh hun it was a sensory feast! Sooo freakin awesome!  And the DANCERS! 

I am now more than ever in love with Gaga.


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> Emi, you went to see Gaga without me !!!!????? J/k I am sooo jealous though...maybe I should go with hino on the 15th lol


Ooooooohhh Nat you MUST go!!! Absolutely, positively must!  Get a ticket - lie, cheat, steal if you have to!


----------



## hinotori

Nat, yeah sure come with me to Gaga's concert hihi.... 
I am still stuck at my old job, but i am on a job hunt still! Hopefully good news soon!


----------



## nataliam1976

hinotori said:


> Nat, yeah sure come with me to Gaga's concert hihi....
> I am still stuck at my old job, but i am on a job hunt still! Hopefully good news soon!


 


is it very far from A´dam? I so want to see her !


----------



## hinotori

nataliam1976 said:


> is it very far from A´dam? I so want to see her !


 
it is about 1 hour by train to Arnhem


----------



## An4

eminere;14883197 said:
			
		

> Oohhh hun it was a sensory feast! Sooo freakin awesome!  And the DANCERS!
> 
> I am now more than ever in love with Gaga.



I'm so glad you loved it! I hope I'll get to experience that. I mean, I get a kick out of just watching her videos, seeing it irl.. wow, can't wait!


----------



## An4

*hino*, I hope you'll get a better job. but trust me, you're better off working atm, no matter what, in this situation it's a big thing to even have a job. I do wish you all the luck in finding a better one!


*nat* I can't get enough of the shows.  I hate it when they have hiatuses. ush:


----------



## Roxana

hinotori said:


> Woah 30 min from Amsterdam is pretty close indeed, where are u located Roxana? I live in The Hague
> 
> An4, yeah i have been a bit absent lately... work still sucks and i hope to find a new job very soon!


 
'Utreg' my dear...


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> I'm so glad you loved it! I hope I'll get to experience that. I mean, I get a kick out of just watching her videos, seeing it irl.. wow, can't wait!


 The live experience is truly something extraordinary.


----------



## nataliam1976

guys should we go and see Gaga with hino ?


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> guys should we go and see Gaga with hino ?


Yes yes YES!!!


----------



## hinotori

eminere;14894426 said:
			
		

> Yes yes YES!!!


 
YEAH! 

The tickets are still available~

http://www.livenation.nl/event/12708/lady-gaga-the-monster-ball-tour-tickets


----------



## Black_Swarmer

nataliam1976 said:


> guys should we go and see Gaga with hino ?


 
Could be so much fun!  I'm game!


----------



## nataliam1976

hinotori said:


> YEAH!
> 
> The tickets are still available~
> 
> http://www.livenation.nl/event/12708/lady-gaga-the-monster-ball-tour-tickets


 

I dont understand this page - which tickets should I buy? Help! Blackie, lets do it !!!!


----------



## eminere

hinotori said:


> YEAH!
> 
> The tickets are still available~
> 
> http://www.livenation.nl/event/12708/lady-gaga-the-monster-ball-tour-tickets


That's amazing, tickets in Australia sold out within days of being released!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Btw. I am so disappointed with Dior CS right now ... after waiting for months for the return of my repaired strap, I finally got a delivery this afternoon, which of course is great. But when I opened my little package the strap is the wrong colour! It is grey, but the new dark grey - not at all the light grey colour of my bag  Called the UK CS who said 'oh, but you said a grey strap' ... yeah, but preferably the same grey as the strap I returned!

Soooo, I'm back to square 1 - have to return this new strap and be patient again (I'm not really good at that ...) *sigh*


----------



## Black_Swarmer

nataliam1976 said:


> I dont understand this page - which tickets should I buy? Help! Blackie, lets do it !!!!


 
Is this better?
http://www.eventim.nl/cgi-bin/lady-...&fun=tdetailb&doc=evdetailb&key=350821$947895

There are both seated and standing - I prefer standing if possible!


----------



## nataliam1976

Black_Swarmer said:


> Is this better?
> http://www.eventim.nl/cgi-bin/lady-...&fun=tdetailb&doc=evdetailb&key=350821$947895
> 
> There are both seated and standing - I prefer standing if possible!


 


oh yes, standing ! shall we buy?


----------



## eminere

Black_Swarmer said:


> Btw. I am so disappointed with Dior CS right now ... after waiting for months for the return of my repaired strap, I finally got a delivery this afternoon, which of course is great. But when I opened my little package the strap is the wrong colour! It is grey, but the new dark grey - not at all the light grey colour of my bag  Called the UK CS who said 'oh, but you said a grey strap' ... yeah, but preferably the same grey as the strap I returned!
> 
> Soooo, I'm back to square 1 - have to return this new strap and be patient again (I'm not really good at that ...) *sigh*


How disappointing to hear that hun 

Write a strongly worded letter to accompany the wrong strap you're returning and hopefully that speeds up the second exchange a bit.


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> oh yes, standing ! shall we buy?


Yes buy buy buy!


----------



## hinotori

nataliam1976 said:


> oh yes, standing ! shall we buy?


 
I bought standing tickets as well! Hope I can stand as close as possible to the stage


----------



## eminere

Let's make a sandwich!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

eminere;14896006 said:
			
		

> How disappointing to hear that hun
> 
> Write a strongly worded letter to accompany the wrong strap you're returning and hopefully that speeds up the second exchange a bit.


 
Thanks - and I think I will do just that. And to make it 'worse' (I know, it's not the end of the world, just annoying!) I have to pay for postage again which they will refund as I requested that and it is actually someone elses used strap they've sent me! 
Just got home from work and wanted to take a pic of the strap with the bag to send with the letter to let them know I'm not just being anal about some slight colour difference, and then saw that there were clear markings in the strap where the buckle had been moved to a different position - so it's not even like they sent me a new strap. Maybe that person has my strap now ...?

Here's the pic btw. the indentations from the buckle are not that obvious on the pic, but they are IRL ...


----------



## eminere

Black_Swarmer said:


> Thanks - and I think I will do just that. And to make it 'worse' (I know, it's not the end of the world, just annoying!) I have to pay for postage again which they will refund as I requested that and it is actually someone elses used strap they've sent me!
> Just got home from work and wanted to take a pic of the strap with the bag to send with the letter to let them know I'm not just being anal about some slight colour difference, and then saw that there were clear markings in the strap where the buckle had been moved to a different position - so it's not even like they sent me a new strap. Maybe that person has my strap now ...?
> 
> Here's the pic btw. the indentations from the buckle are not that obvious on the pic, but they are IRL ...


From the picture, it looks like they've given you the strap in pigeon, when your Granville is really the grey colour. 

Make sure you include in your letter the fact that you received the strap with the indentations already there, so they don't turn around and accuse you of damaging it.


----------



## nataliam1976

^unfreakingbelievable. I would be livid, dont let them get away with this lightly. I will be happy to help you write the letter if you need extra venom lol


----------



## Roxana

I'll pass on the concert girls, even though I love lady Gaga, I'm really not a concert-kinda girl. I have tried, but it's just not 'me'. I made that conclusion after years of waiting for a Madonna concert. I always thought it would be the one concert I could enjoy. And even though it was a nice passing of time, I wouldn't go again.

It's too much work, too much ado and too little comfort... Oh sorry! I hope you guys understand and don't think I'm some spoiled bratt or something! Haha, I WOULD love to hear your stories and about the fun you had there though!!!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Roxana said:


> I'll pass on the concert girls, even though I love lady Gaga, I'm really not a concert-kinda girl. I have tried, but it's just not 'me'. I made that conclusion after years of waiting for a Madonna concert. I always thought it would be the one concert I could enjoy. And even though it was a nice passing of time, I wouldn't go again.
> 
> It's too much work, too much ado and too little comfort... Oh sorry! I hope you guys understand and don't think I'm some spoiled bratt or something! Haha, I WOULD love to hear your stories and about the fun you had there though!!!


 
No problems Roxana, and you will hear the stories after  funny how different it is - I love going to concerts, even with performers I don't really know/like since I find the experience often changes my view about them! That's how I came to like Robbie Williams and Justin Timberlake  and of course - for me - it is heaven to go see some of the bands/artists that I'm really into! I do get disappointed sometimes, but that goes with the live experience ...

I'm not too familiar with the GaGa, but I will look forward to go-go'ing with her and seeing the show!


----------



## nataliam1976

hey I texted you but Im not sure you got it, Cam. So I should buy the ticket now, yes?


----------



## nataliam1976

ladies ( and yes I mean Emi too) the new trailer for sex and the city 2 is out ! I just cant wait, it look FABULOUS !!!

http://perezhilton.com/2010-04-09-new-sex-the-city-trailer


Charlotte : How are you gonna swallow those? 

Samantha : have we met?

Priceless!!


----------



## hinotori

nataliam1976 said:


> ladies ( and yes I mean Emi too) the new trailer for sex and the city 2 is out ! I just cant wait, it look FABULOUS !!!
> 
> http://perezhilton.com/2010-04-09-new-sex-the-city-trailer
> 
> 
> Charlotte : How are you gonna swallow those?
> 
> Samantha : have we met?
> 
> Priceless!!



Yeah I saw it too and Aidan is back?!


----------



## nataliam1976

hinotori said:


> Yeah I saw it too and Aidan is back?!




I KNOW !


----------



## Roxana

OMG! That trailer promises something! Gosh, I thought the movie was about how they met, but this is even wayyyy better, can't wait to see it!!! When is it out in Europe?


----------



## nataliam1976

Roxana said:


> OMG! That trailer promises something! Gosh, I thought the movie was about how they met, but this is even wayyyy better, can't wait to see it!!! When is it out in Europe?





3 June in Denmark !


----------



## Roxana

Yayy! That's less than 2 months! I guess it will be the same time here?! If not I'm coming to Denmark to watch it! Haha!


----------



## eminere

Hehe I don't really follow SATC, though I did watch the first movie.


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;14905970 said:
			
		

> Hehe I don't really follow SATC, though I did watch the first movie.





oh emi, how is that possible ! I think I will send you an all seasons gift box for our next birthday !


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> oh emi, how is that possible ! I think I will send you an all seasons gift box for our next birthday !


Yeah, never really bought into the premise...


----------



## joviscot

I am a VERY , VERY lucky girl  My surgeon took out my cloudy cataract + replaced it with a Implantable Contact Lenses. I can see out my left eye now without the need for either a contact lense or glasses now  Happy  Happy  Happy  Second op to follow 

Still resting at home.


----------



## eminere

joviscot said:


> I am a VERY , VERY lucky girl  My surgeon took out my cloudy cataract + replaced it with a Implantable Contact Lenses. I can see out my left eye now without the need for either a contact lense or glasses now  Happy  Happy  Happy  Second op to follow
> 
> Still resting at home.


Yay! Just think of all the fabulous Dior sunnies you could get - all without the need for prescripted lenses


----------



## nataliam1976

joviscot said:


> I am a VERY , VERY lucky girl  My surgeon took out my cloudy cataract + replaced it with a Implantable Contact Lenses. I can see out my left eye now without the need for either a contact lense or glasses now  Happy  Happy  Happy  Second op to follow
> 
> Still resting at home.


 
Such great news !!! Rest, look after yourself, honey and get better fast ! We miss you


----------



## Roxana

That's great news jovi!! When is the second one?


----------



## joviscot

Thank you guys.  Roxanna my 2nd lense has been ordered and takes 6-8 weeks to arrive.  I am still waiting for word of the date of my 2nd op.

I dont feel the lense in my eye anymore and still need to watch when bending or carrying things.  Also no water near my eye.  

Strangest things irritate my eye but am learning.  (bubble bath etc).


----------



## Elsie87

I'm back! 


*Jovi*: I'm glad the operation went so well! Yay!


----------



## eminere

Guys, any recs for my next fragrance purchase?  It shall be winter here soon.

I'm almost done with my miniature of Prada Infusion d'Iris, have just bought Hermès Jardin en Méditerranée and am thinking of getting Prada Infusion d'Homme next.


----------



## An4

*Elsie*, welcome back!

*jovi *- I'm so glad you're ok, I was worried!

*emi *- I like lighter fragrances, like chanel allure, aqua di gio, versace man (eau fraiche) and ck be. it's really hard to recommend you something without smelling it first, so I'll go check the prada one you mentioned these days and let you know how I like it. 

I've been away for a few days, we had some serious issues here, a few sleepless nights and a close family member in a hospital fighting for life. 
(stable for now, we'll see what happens).


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> ladies ( and yes I mean Emi too) the new trailer for sex and the city 2 is out ! I just cant wait, it look FABULOUS !!!
> 
> http://perezhilton.com/2010-04-09-new-sex-the-city-trailer
> 
> 
> Charlotte : How are you gonna swallow those?
> 
> Samantha : have we met?
> 
> Priceless!!






thank you for the trailer! I can't wait!! 
speaking of priceless: 
"Big: I don't know which is worse - samantha or the baby.
Carrie: Samantha, the baby will tire eventually."



*nat*, how have you been? have you moved in to the new place already?


----------



## joviscot

An sorry to hear your news.  Keep us updated re your family member.  *HUGS* to all.


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Hi everybody 

I've been busy the past couple of days, so it was great to check in and see you all again!

*Jovi*, so good to 'see' you again - and apparantly you can 'see' us too  Great news about the surgery, hope the next one will come fast so you're fit for sunnies soon!

*Ana*, sorry to hear about your family member - hope everything will be fine again soon.

*Nat*, sorry I was so pre-occupied the other day on the phone, was a little tired and about to make dinner ... waaay past dinner time ... and was sad that I'm still in pain and couldn't go riding. Haven't been able to wear anything else but All Stars for over a week because of my heel. Think I might need to go see the doctor about it. Haven't gotten the GaGa ticket yet, but will get it tomorrow - how about you? 

*Eminere*, Prada is great! Also I really like Paul Smith Story, but that is perhaps more of a summer scent to you ...? Oh, and Tom Ford's Black Orchid, yummy 

And I think I'll be off to bed now - it's about time!


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> *emi *- I like lighter fragrances, like chanel allure, aqua di gio, versace man (eau fraiche) and ck be. it's really hard to recommend you something without smelling it first, so I'll go check the prada one you mentioned these days and let you know how I like it.


I have used all the fragrances you mentioned before, except CK - not a fan of CK. 

In general I like aquatic/marine, citrus and woody scents, with the occasional oriental thrown in for good measure.


----------



## eminere

Black_Swarmer said:


> *Eminere*, Prada is great! Also I really like Paul Smith Story, but that is perhaps more of a summer scent to you ...? Oh, and Tom Ford's Black Orchid, yummy


I've tried Paul Smith Story before as well.  Prefer the Original though.

Also used Tom Ford Black Orchid before.  Hahaha I've pretty much been round the fragrance block all too many times...


----------



## Black_Swarmer

eminere;14933539 said:
			
		

> I have used all the fragrances you mentioned before, except CK - not a fan of CK.
> 
> In general I like aquatic/marine, citrus and woody scents, with the occasional oriental thrown in for good measure.


 
 sounds like we have the exact same taste in fragrances - and I have yet to sniff a CK that I really like, in general I find them to sweet/feminine or blah and not 'edgy' enough.

Won't even ask if you have tried Gucci by Gucci as well, of course you have 

Seems you have to visit your local perfume boutique and see if you can find something new and exciting - or take another trip around the block and find something old that others have forgotten!


----------



## eminere

Black_Swarmer said:


> sounds like we have the exact same taste in fragrances - and I have yet to sniff a CK that I really like, in general I find them to sweet/feminine or blah and not 'edgy' enough.
> 
> Won't even ask if you have tried Gucci by Gucci as well, of course you have
> 
> Seems you have to visit your local perfume boutique and see if you can find something new and exciting - or take another trip around the block and find something old that others have forgotten!


I don't like CK fragrances because I find almost all of them to be too bland and generic to be compelling.

My favourite Gucci men's fragrance is Pour Homme II, in the blue bottle - absolutely brilliant.

There's a huge department store next to where I work, but I have been feeling so uninspired lately...  Used to get so excited about smelling new fragrances but now they all seem rather droll...

Funny you should say something old because Hermès Jardin en Méditerranée is an oldie but a goodie, having been the first of the Jardin fragrances.  And now I finally have it!


----------



## eminere

How gorgeous is the dress Charlize is wearing in the new J'Adore visual?


----------



## An4

bad news guys - bf's dad died today. thank you all for your love and support, it meant a lot to us both.

sorry to bring such sad news here, but I just thought you'd like to know.
I don't want this great thread to stop at this, even though I couldn't write these days I read everything and you always cheer me up, so please keep posting about perfumes, bags, horses (-*Cam *I hope your heel heals soon!) and some better news.

I'll be away for a few days. *hugs* to you all!


----------



## joviscot

Ani so very sorry to hear your news.  Lots of *HUGS* to you and your bf and his family.
Take your time away from here and we will "see" you when you get back.  Take care.


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Ana, I'm so sorry to hear that! All the best to you and BF + families


----------



## Elsie87

Terrible news, *Ana*.  My condolences to you, your BF and his family.


----------



## eminere

So sorry Ana


----------



## nataliam1976

An, I am so so sorry, my lovely. I will be thinking about you both, lots of hugs...


----------



## nataliam1976

Lots of hugs and kisses for everyone else, our reconvalescent ladies, jovi and blacki I hope you get to feel better soon!

I bought a bike and in spirit of being heathy and fit for summer will be biking to work everyday! I suspect I might be bent in half with all the muscle cramps by the end of first week, but hell, it will be worth it!


----------



## joviscot

I bought a skipping rope with weights to tone up for the summer.  Cos of the operation, I cant use it yet.  D*mmit!!

Get well soon Camilla *HUGS*


----------



## Roxana

OMG Ana, I'm so sorry to hear that. I wish you, your bf and his family lots of strength the coming time! 

And yes, please come back soon and let us cheer you up!


----------



## Roxana

Only 4 more weeks girls, before we'll paint Amsterdam red!!!


----------



## Roxana

Where's everyone?

I need some input. I've been thinking of getting some cream colored (skin-tone) heels for the summer and want them to be able to match about anything.

I really like these pradas:






What do you guys think? Please be honest!!


----------



## An4

thank you all my lovelies, bf says thank you also 

Rox, I like those pradas, I'd also like to get something like that, I've been browsing wedges for a while. these look really nice and very comfy, I'm all for that!


----------



## eminere

Love the vintage flavoured heel - very Prada indeed.


----------



## Roxana

Thanks guys! I think I will be getting these...


----------



## joviscot

Lovely shoes Roxanne.  Remember to post photoes.

Ani - how is B/F??  Its a tough time but he will get through it.


----------



## An4

thanks *jovi*, he's sad but I'm there for him. last night we cried and laughed remembering his dad. he'll be fine over time, I think he's being very strong. we will come to A'dam, maybe we won't be in much of a festive mood, but we won't cancel the trip.

how are you? how's the eye?

Rox, can't wait to see the shoes on your feet


----------



## nataliam1976

Guys, I really start freaking out, that thing better go away before our A'dam trip ! 

"But with the source of the ash - a  volcano 700 miles away in Iceland - still spewing smoke into the  atmosphere, there are already fears the chaos could go on for days if  not weeks. 

Some  experts said there could be disruption for six months as a result of  contaminated air drifting over northern Europe.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...lcanic-ash-falling-Britain.html#ixzz0lMj9RkSr"


----------



## eminere

So many flights to and from Europe have been cancelled or diverted...


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Nat, I know! I have two friends stuck in US right now, one in Tucson and one i NY ... and now some Islandic volcano expert is saying that it probably won't change before Wednesday/Thursday! Let's hope the wind blows differently when we're going to A'dam 

And I so overestimated my a$$'s ability to heal today ... after only half of the riding lesson it forced me to give up! I guess this is proof that there actually are muscles in there somewhere  The heel is almost back to normal, I actually wore my Extremes to a company party yesterday - they have open heel, still not good with closed heel on shoes. Damn, I feel old with all my pains ...


----------



## nataliam1976

Black_Swarmer said:


> Nat, I know! I have two friends stuck in US right now, one in Tucson and one i NY ... and now some Islandic volcano expert is saying that it probably won't change before Wednesday/Thursday! Let's hope the wind blows differently when we're going to A'dam
> 
> And I so overestimated my a$$'s ability to heal today ... after only half of the riding lesson it forced me to give up! I guess this is proof that there actually are muscles in there somewhere  The heel is almost back to normal, I actually wore my Extremes to a company party yesterday - they have open heel, still not good with closed heel on shoes. Damn, I feel old with all my pains ...




My SO just read online that some experts say this could be happening on and off for the next two years...I have no words!

And on top of everything I was so busy at work that i forgot to get the lady gaga ticket ! have you gotten yours? 


Im so sorry you are still in pain...but hey if you can wear extremes then it cant be that bad !


----------



## Swe3tGirl

I've been back-tracking through this thread, because I've missed so much! 

An4, I am so sorry to hear the bad news...condolences to you and your family >_<

Emi, I absolutely love Giorgio Armani's Acqua Di Gio Pour Homme! It's soo light and refreshing. For a woodsy scent, DSquared He Wood is nice as well!

I am still waiting for my next Dior handbag -__-;; I've been waiting for it for over a month now...My SA did e-mail me back stating she just had new stock on some items. I will stop by the boutique to check it out! =D


----------



## Black_Swarmer

nataliam1976 said:


> My SO just read online that some experts say this could be happening on and off for the next two years...I have no words!
> 
> And on top of everything I was so busy at work that i forgot to get the lady gaga ticket ! have you gotten yours?
> 
> 
> Im so sorry you are still in pain...but hey if you can wear extremes then it cant be that bad !


 
The volcano has been erupting (in eruption ...?) since March so it is just really bad luck that the wind is blowing the ashes this way now. If it is still a problem in May we'll just go by car - it's not too long 

I just heard from my friend in Tucson that they're probably stuck till the 24.! They're happy they get to stay in Tucson and don't have to go to Denver and wait it out.

Got caught up in work too - we're so busy this time of year and I was just told that I have to pull 3 days from the work calendar to go to Aalborg to teach our new colleagues our it-system on May 10-12 - guess DH will have a lot of alone time that week! Ie. no Ga-Ga tickets for me either yet ... will go check if they're still available.

Couldn't wear the Extremes right now, think my a$$ would fall off if I tried heels that high  but they were ok on my foot since there is no pressure on the heel


----------



## eminere

Swe3tGirl said:


> Emi, I absolutely love Giorgio Armani's Acqua Di Gio Pour Homme! It's soo light and refreshing. For a woodsy scent, DSquared He Wood is nice as well!
> 
> I am still waiting for my next Dior handbag -__-;; I've been waiting for it for over a month now...My SA did e-mail me back stating she just had new stock on some items. I will stop by the boutique to check it out! =D


I've used Acqua di Gio before - it _is_ lovely but it's become far too common now I think.  He Wood is too woody on my skin, like pine based detergent...

Let us know how your bag hunt goes.


----------



## nataliam1976

An, sweetie, just a fair word of warning - if you start watching Brothers and Sisters, be ready to put your life on hold ! I started season 1 on Friday and I am almost done now, but I havent done anything else - just watching watching watching - its sooo cool and addictive !


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> An, sweetie, just a fair word of warning - if you start watching *Brothers and Sisters*, be ready to put your life on hold ! I started season 1 on Friday and I am almost done now, but I havent done anything else - just watching watching watching - its sooo cool and addictive !


Two words: Dave Annable.


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere&#8482;;14996856 said:
			
		

> Two words: Dave Annable.




he looks so much like my gay best friend lol ! I like Matthew Rhys and his character, too, he is so good and lovely and such a sweetheart. And it doesnt hurt to see Jason Lewis again!


----------



## An4

hi peeps!

*nat*, I'm definitely starting to watch that show! ugly betty is over, for good, so I have an empty slot  and since I'm not working... (I'm not even looking for a job now because I don't want it to ruin my trip to A'dam :shame: )
I'll let you know how fast I'm hooked. 
I hope these ashes go away, a car is not an option for me, I need that plane to fly!!!

*Cam*, how's your a$$? lol

*emi*, sorry I couldn't check some new perfumes for you, I really wanted to but I've been with bf and his family all the time. I hope I'll go next week 

*Swe3tGirl* thank you! happy bag hunt!


----------



## Roxana

Ohhh you guys, I have a flight planned to Spain on thursday. My friend and I were supposed to go there for a short holiday, but I wonder if it'll change into holiday in Holland, luckily the weather is nice here!!

I just heard that our airline has cancelled all flights until wednesdayevening to let passengers know if they can or can't expect to go. 
So we can maybe still go....


----------



## joviscot

We are already worrying about our trip to Italy this summer.  Roxanna I hope you get away ok.  Things can change hourly - some airlines have been doing test flights so see what the results are today.  

We had our wedding anniversary over the weekend (6 years) and went to Loch Lomond in Scotland for Saturday then drove over to other parts of Scotland before getting home.  Beautiful scenery in Scotland.

So if Italy doesnt work out in the summer, we are holidying in Scotland!!


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> *emi*, sorry I couldn't check some new perfumes for you, I really wanted to but I've been with bf and his family all the time. I hope I'll go next week


No worries, hope your boyfriend and family are doing ok.


----------



## eminere

joviscot said:


> We are already worrying about our trip to Italy this summer.  Roxanna I hope you get away ok.  Things can change hourly - some airlines have been doing test flights so see what the results are today.
> 
> We had our wedding anniversary over the weekend (6 years) and went to Loch Lomond in Scotland for Saturday then drove over to other parts of Scotland before getting home.  Beautiful scenery in Scotland.
> 
> So if Italy doesnt work out in the summer, we are holidying in Scotland!!


Happy anniversary!


----------



## joviscot

Thank you Emi.  Appreciate the thought.


----------



## eminere

Dior eye candy of the day:


----------



## nataliam1976

6 years! Woot, jovi, youre my herothe longest I last was 3 and 1/2 years with a break in between lol congratulations hun!


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;15004181 said:
			
		

> Dior eye candy of the day:


'

this definitely gave me a boost to work hard today and prove Im worth to get the big raise Im asking for (got 10% raise already, asking for further 25%). If I do, boy am I rewarding myself!


----------



## An4

joviscot said:


> We are already worrying about our trip to Italy this summer.  Roxanna I hope you get away ok.  Things can change hourly - some airlines have been doing test flights so see what the results are today.
> 
> We had our wedding anniversary over the weekend (6 years) and went to Loch Lomond in Scotland for Saturday then drove over to other parts of Scotland before getting home.  Beautiful scenery in Scotland.
> 
> So if Italy doesnt work out in the summer, we are holidying in Scotland!!



congratulations *jovi*!!! 
Loch Lomond is gorgeous, I wouldn't mind spending my anniversary there!
we could switch countries for a vacation - you come here I'll go there 

if you don't mind me asking - what was your wedding like? 
I don't like traditional weddings here so I like learning about what people do in other countries.


----------



## An4

eminere;15004113 said:
			
		

> No worries, hope your boyfriend and family are doing ok.



they're trying, but they're very sad. thank you hun.

and thank you for that eye candy, I don't even wanna know the price, 
I'll just dream and admire!


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> 6 years! Woot, jovi, youre my herothe longest I last was 3 and 1/2 years with a break in between lol congratulations hun!



breaking your record soon


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> breaking your record soon


 
break away, the next record I will be breaking is the shortest relationship ever I had and looking at some of my one night stands this will be a tough one !


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> break away, the next record I will be breaking is the shortest relationship ever I had and looking at some of my one night stands this will be a tough one !



will the guy even know what hit him?


----------



## Roxana

congrats on your anniversary* jovi*!
Actually, it made me think about going to Scotland again. It has been on my want to go list and maybe if our flight is cancelled we should take a boat there!

And omg that watch emi! I'm with Ana, don't want to know the price (or maybe I do, but am afraid to ask ). I hope nat will get it, so we can drool over hers...


----------



## joviscot

eminere;15004181 said:
			
		

> Dior eye candy of the day:



Lovely watch but will stick with my J12 !!


----------



## joviscot

nataliam1976 said:


> 6 years! Woot, jovi, youre my herothe longest I last was 3 and 1/2 years with a break in between lol congratulations hun!



My longest relationship was 7 years so we are slowly getting there!!  Thank you for the congrats - appreciate it.


----------



## joviscot

An4 said:


> congratulations *jovi*!!!
> Loch Lomond is gorgeous, I wouldn't mind spending my anniversary there!
> we could switch countries for a vacation - you come here I'll go there
> 
> if you don't mind me asking - what was your wedding like?
> I don't like traditional weddings here so I like learning about what people do in other countries.



Thank you everyone for the congratulations.  Thank you.

Scotland has such amazing scenery, its breath-taking at times,  Anyone of you guys thinking of coming over, let me know.  Be nice to meet up etc.

Ani - our wedding - well we were married in a small library in a nice hotel up here.  We had our meal and evening thingy at the same hotel.  Guess it was traditional to a point.


----------



## An4

joviscot said:


> Ani - our wedding - well we were married in a small library in a nice hotel up here.  We had our meal and evening thingy at the same hotel.  Guess it was traditional to a point.



but that sounds like a nice tradition 

here people go to the house of the bride, than to the church, then to dinner, the celebration lasts until 3,4,5 etc. A.M.!
accompanied by horrible music... (a band plays and it all sounds the same)
I like all music except the one that they play on weddings - there are usually no songs in english, maybe one or two


----------



## joviscot

We had a disco at our wedding.  Your tradition sounds like the same in Poland.


----------



## Swe3tGirl

WOW! Happy anniversary Jovi!!! 6 years is a LONG time! =)


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Boy, do I feel old - my longest relationship was 17 years!!! But then I haven't had that many others of course - I'm not _that_ old ... but I also started somewhat early 

Congratulations on your 6. anniversary *Jovi*! In this day and age it is quite an accomplishment


----------



## joviscot

17 years??  Wow thats quite an achievement!!


----------



## Roxana

I just found out my flight has been cancelled. And me and my friend were actually pretty relieved since we were a bit nervous on flying anyway with the volcano ashes still in the air...


----------



## An4

sorry to hear that *Rox*! will you get your money back?

I just came back from the emergency room - I broke a toe, I hit it hard against the couch,  it was an accident, I was walking across the room. seriously... 
I didn't get a cast, they immobilized it with a bandage and some adhesive bandage. now bf is joking and teasing me - much ado 'bout nothing  but it's broken and it really hurts, I have it in writing 
I hope nothing ruins A'dam, seems like it's gonna be the only good thing this year... I hate 2010!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

*Ana*, sorry to hear about the broken toe - it hurts like *beep*! Hope it will get better quick, without too much teasing from BF ... don't worry, it won't be too long till you can kick him again if he does tease you


----------



## An4

thank hun  
you know that saying - every cloud has a silver lining? well, bf and his sis joked and laughed so hard, to tears, I haven't heard that since the whole thing with their dad, it was nice to hear them do that again. you should've heard them: "it's ok, her cheek color is coming back, she'll make it. I think.", "if you could take the day off from work and come visit her, help clean up", "will you be able to sleep tonight?" "how will we ever go through this one?"


----------



## Roxana

^ahhh, sounds like you made them have a good time, your poor toe sacrificed himself  which one did you break?

I actually don't know if we'll get a refund. In the media with the first cancellations they suggested it, but in their 'rules' it says that they don't have to refund when due to weather/environment/security issues, so we'll see. It was a cheap ticket though, so it's not THAT bad.


----------



## An4

yep, it really did, for the greater good  I broke the fourth one.
but I can't stand on my foot, it's all connected, so I'm hopping around. 
you never think about the ordinary stuff, but taking a shower was an adventure now


----------



## Swe3tGirl

I got a new job!!! Whoohoo!!!  Time to celebrate...I'm actually very excited to go DIOR shopping this Friday ^_^  Stopping by the boutique to see the new goods. Will keep you guys posted if I buy anything!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Swe3tGirl said:


> I got a new job!!! Whoohoo!!!  Time to celebrate...I'm actually very excited to go DIOR shopping this Friday ^_^ Stopping by the boutique to see the new goods. Will keep you guys posted if I buy anything!


 
Congratulations!  Hope you find something good on your shopping trip!


----------



## joviscot

Roxanne - sorry to hear about your flight.  Now will I be seeing you on the boat to Scotland anytime soon?!

Ani - for goodness sake woman!!  Watch yerself.  Get well soon.

Swe - major congrats and enjoy your shopping trip!!


----------



## Roxana

Sweetgirl: Congrats on your new job! SHOP AWAY!!! 

jovi, we did talk about about that possibility, but I have to see if it will happen the coming week since we concluded that probably all the alternative traveloptions are pretty full atm and I guess that will mean expensive tickets as well. Unfortuantely I do not have a new job right now... 

I have decided I will finish my masterthesis that has been on the shelf for too long (collecting major dust :shame the coming weeks, maybe this was a sign and opportunity for me to do that

Oh and I need to get that ticker moving again, lol!


----------



## nataliam1976

Roxana said:


> I just found out my flight has been cancelled. And me and my friend were actually pretty relieved since we were a bit nervous on flying anyway with the volcano ashes still in the air...


 


Not good news, but you are soo right, better safe than sorry, hun ! Or maybe the whole volcano ashes shebang was a plot form your abandoned thesis to make you go back and finish her !


Swe3tgirl ! Big congrats, girlie, shopping spree is in order alright


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> I just came back from the emergency room - I broke a toe, I hit it hard against the couch, it was an accident, I was walking across the room. seriously...
> 
> I hate 2010!


 
Uh honey, dont be so hard on yourself, walking IS hard to master *pat pat*


seriously though, I know what you mean, I was hoping 2010 would deliver better than 2009, but it looks like we have a sh*te year so far


----------



## An4

Swe3tGirl said:


> I got a new job!!! Whoohoo!!!  Time to celebrate...I'm actually very excited to go DIOR shopping this Friday ^_^  Stopping by the boutique to see the new goods. Will keep you guys posted if I buy anything!



this is huge! congrats!!! I wish you a happy shopping! 


*jovi*, thank you, how are you recovering?


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> *Uh honey, dont be so hard on yourself, walking IS hard to master *pat pat**
> 
> 
> seriously though, I know what you mean, I was hoping 2010 would deliver better than 2009, but it looks like we have a sh*te year so far



  

*nat*... 

maybe we should freeze ourselves and wake up next year?


----------



## joviscot

Anyone got a hotel in Central Berlin they can recommend please?!


----------



## An4

bf stayed at Castell, it was ok, clean, good food, nothing special but it wasn't too expensive and it's right in the center, shopping area. why you ask hun?


----------



## joviscot

Its for hubbys (last) Christmas present.  A trip to Berlin.  I have a hotel booked but its not including breakfast, so am looking for one central that includes breakfast each day.


----------



## nataliam1976

joviscot said:


> Its for hubbys (last) Christmas present. A trip to Berlin. I have a hotel booked but its not including breakfast, so am looking for one central that includes breakfast each day.


 

dont go for hotel breakfast! Research cafes around the hotel and have authentic brunches instead of generic food every day - just my humble suggestion, I think its much more fun this way


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> *nat*...
> 
> maybe we should freeze ourselves and wake up next year?


 

right back at ya, sweets 

As long as you can guarantee it wont be as crap as this one...sigh lets try and stay positive lol 


Where is Wild Child again? I hope she pops back to see us soon...


----------



## Roxana

omg, I just thought of something! 

So I ordered those prada's and another thingy from an online store in England and was like 'why didn't I get a dispatch note yet, it's been days!?!' But silly me, they probably have issues too with transportation since they always use fedex or ups and I think that's airmail.... Ohhh *sigh* guess it might take a bit longer then


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> right back at ya, sweets
> 
> As long as you can guarantee it wont be as crap as this one...sigh *lets try and stay positive lol *
> 
> 
> Where is Wild Child again? I hope she pops back to see us soon...



ok, sure. ................ you go first


----------



## Roxana

I was complaining too soon, my new shoes came today! 

So how's that for some good news (lol, sorry I know it's not much, but just trying to add to the positive vibe  )

Now look at that pretty box:


----------



## nataliam1976

rip that bubble off and OPEN!


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> ok, sure. ................ you go first





aargh I am trying !


----------



## Roxana

Hehe... just teasing. Ofcourse that was ripped open 1 sec. after I took the pic 

Tadaaaaaaaaa :





They do run a bit large, but they are soooo comfy!
(hope you guys are not horrified by this HUGE pic of my feet, lol!)


----------



## nataliam1976

they look like the comfiest sandals on Earth, congrats hun ! Its weird that they run large, all my pradas are tts.


----------



## Roxana

Yeah I know, my others do too. But it is just that little space extra at the heel. Maybe I am exagerating it, but I thought that made them look a bit on the large side. Anyhooooo I love them!


----------



## An4

GORGEOUS!!! love them! congrats *Rox*!!!
and they look sooooo comfy...


----------



## joviscot

Nice shoes Rox - congrats.  Enjoy wearing them - they look comfortable!!


----------



## Swe3tGirl

I couldn't wait until tomorrow, so I went shopping today!!! I made some purchases! Will do a reveal thread soon! =)


----------



## Elsie87

^Yay, can't wait!  Congrats on the new job!

*Roxana*: Those Pradas are FAB! 

Ugh, I hurt my foot yesterday while going to the bus after classes (stupid, impossible-to-walk-on streets of Antwerp ). The side has turned blue and purple, yikes! But I'm doing better already, so don't worry: I will be back in shape for Amsterdam!  I'm so glad I wasn't wearing CLs, hahaha!


----------



## eminere

Lovely Pradas! 

There's been another nasty development at work and I really feel like crying now... I can't understand why they are being so horrible all of a sudden!  And no one's come back to me yet on all those other job applications I've submitted.


----------



## Roxana

Thanks everyone for the sweet compliments!

What's with all those broken feet/toes/etc?! Girls, watch yourself, we need you to be in good shape in A'dam!! Speaking of which, I just agreed to work the 13th, so can only meet up in the evening or friday/rest of the weekend.

Emi: sorry to hear about your working situation, just try to ignore it, I know that might be hard, but keep in mind you will be off soon to another job! Keeping my fingers crossed for you because I know how hard it is to find one right away!


----------



## joviscot

Emi hope you get another job sooner rather than later *HUGS*

Hubby had a good birthday yesterday.  He loved his present and cake!!


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;15055163 said:
			
		

> Lovely Pradas!
> 
> There's been another nasty development at work and I really feel like crying now... I can't understand why they are being so horrible all of a sudden!  And no one's come back to me yet on all those other job applications I've submitted.




I am so sorry, hunny...I hope you find something much better soon


----------



## nataliam1976

joviscot said:


> Emi hope you get another job sooner rather than later *HUGS*
> 
> Hubby had a good birthday yesterday.  He loved his present and cake!!




you are such a good wife, sweetie ! 


Elsie, look after yourself, hun! looks like by the time we go to A'dam we will all be in need of desperate break and relaxation!


----------



## joviscot

nataliam1976 said:


> you are such a good wife, sweetie !



Trying telling hubby that!!  Ha!!  His present was 2 tickets for the Championship Open Golf thingy in St Andrews this July.  He has tickets for Saturday + Sunday (Sunday is the final).


----------



## eminere

Thanks everyone... I just feel so deceived and betrayed and frustrated aarrrrggghhhh


----------



## Chararin

Hi Everyone, 

I would like to learn how to read the Lady Dior interior tag code.  I tried searching on the net found nothing, just read from somewhere that it works the same way with the LV code as below link.

http://74.125.153.132/search?q=cach...+lady+dior+date+code&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=th

Does anybody know about how to read the tag, or is it true that it is the same as LV?  Please let me know, I am dying to know 

Lady Dior Lover


----------



## An4

eminere;15056575 said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone... I just feel so deceived and betrayed and frustrated aarrrrggghhhh



oh hun I really feel for you! 
I wish we were on the same continent at least, some chocolate and venting with a friend would do the trick. 

here's some long-distance "chocolate" - josh kloss - to cheer you and everyone else up! can I pick 'em or what?


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> oh hun I really feel for you!
> I wish we were on the same continent at least, some chocolate and venting with a friend would do the trick.
> 
> here's some long-distance "chocolate" - josh kloss - to cheer you and everyone else up! can I pick 'em or what?


OMG Ana you saucy minx you!  Where did you find this beefsteak?!


----------



## An4

Elsie87 said:


> ^Yay, can't wait!  Congrats on the new job!
> 
> *Roxana*: Those Pradas are FAB!
> 
> *Ugh, I hurt my foot yesterday while going to the bus after classes *(stupid, impossible-to-walk-on streets of Antwerp ). The side has turned blue and purple, yikes! But I'm doing better already, so don't worry: I will be back in shape for Amsterdam!  I'm so glad I wasn't wearing CLs, hahaha!





I'm so sorry Elsie, but I have to laugh, it's really freaky!!!! if you can walk it's probably just a strain. hope you get better soon! 
wow we're all having some bad luck here... 

except for *Swe3tGirl *- what's your secret? 

*jovi*, that's a nice present! your hubby's lucky!


don't you think women should have some kind of PMS Association that would deliver chocolate when a fellow lady is in need and stuff like that? 
it should work 24/7!
I'm thinking of hopping to the nearest store... literally. damn foot!


----------



## An4

eminere;15057202 said:
			
		

> OMG Ana you saucy minx you!  Where did you find this beefsteak?!



there's this wonderful site I go to when I want to cheer myself up! 
YVY magazine, it's about fashion and male photography. they say it's a magazine, but it's not meant to be _read _KWIM? 

here, feast your eyes hun - http://www.yvymag.com/


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> there's this wonderful site I go to when I want to cheer myself up!
> YVY magazine, it's about fashion and male photography. they say it's a magazine, but it's not meant to be _read _KWIM?
> 
> here, feast your eyes hun - http://www.yvymag.com/


Ohhh you naughty girl! Definitely NSFW


----------



## Elsie87

Thanks guys!  Yes, Amsterdam will be such a nice break!

*Emi*: I'm sorry to hear that. Lots of hugs! 

*Ana*: Just what I needed!


----------



## nataliam1976

Chararin said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I would like to learn how to read the Lady Dior interior tag code.  I tried searching on the net found nothing, just read from somewhere that it works the same way with the LV code as below link.
> 
> http://74.125.153.132/search?q=cach...+lady+dior+date+code&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=th
> 
> Does anybody know about how to read the tag, or is it true that it is the same as LV?  Please let me know, I am dying to know
> 
> Lady Dior Lover




Dior code shows the date of production : 1 and 3 digit is the month, 2 and 4 digit is the year


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> there's this wonderful site I go to when I want to cheer myself up!
> YVY magazine, it's about fashion and male photography. they say it's a magazine, but it's not meant to be _read _KWIM?
> 
> here, feast your eyes hun - http://www.yvymag.com/




now this link is going into my special magic folder in favourites...


Im oficially in love.


----------



## Elsie87

An4 said:


> sorry to hear that *Rox*! will you get your money back?
> 
> I just came back from the emergency room - I broke a toe, I hit it hard against the couch, it was an accident, I was walking across the room. seriously...
> I didn't get a cast, they immobilized it with a bandage and some adhesive bandage. now bf is joking and teasing me - much ado 'bout nothing  but it's broken and it really hurts, I have it in writing
> I hope nothing ruins A'dam, seems like it's gonna be the only good thing this year... I hate 2010!


 
I just read this...I'm so behind! Awww sweetie such bad luck! What a freaky coincidence really...  My foot is just strained: I went to the doctor's and radiologist's and nothing was broken or torn, so I've been lucky. It hurt like hell the first day but I can walk now with minimum pain. It looks worse than it feels: all swollen and blue/green/red/purple lol! It was quite embarrassing though because classes had just ended that day and bam!, I fell in the middle of street and I had to limp back to the bus... 

Anyway, I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Chararin

nataliam1976 said:


> Dior code shows the date of production : 1 and 3 digit is the month, 2 and 4 digit is the year



Thank you so much, Nataliam1976


----------



## An4

eminere&#8482;;15057521 said:
			
		

> Ohhh you naughty girl! Definitely NSFW



I know!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I'm really glad you all like our hunk du jour. and I expanded your internet horizon a bit 
aah good day today...

*Elsie*, thanks hun. don't worry, it can happen to anyone (we should know right?). 
sooo do you have someone special to pamper you while you recover?
I'm torturing BF a bit with all my wants. I think he enjoys it. 

*nat*, that guy was on O.C.


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> I know!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really glad you all like our hunk du jour. and I expanded your internet horizon a bit
> aah good day today...
> 
> *Elsie*, thanks hun. don't worry, it can happen to anyone (we should know right?).
> sooo do you have someone special to pamper you while you recover?
> I'm torturing BF a bit with all my wants. I think he enjoys it.
> 
> *nat*, that guy was on O.C.


Yes, until your post I had never heard of this guy... A Google search does bring up his part on _The OC_ but little else - especially not these loverly pics


----------



## hinotori

ah i have been absent for a while again...

I just read about the sad news now, my condolences to you and your bf An4

further this wednesday i recieved a call from a company where i have been for an interview and guess what? i got a new job woohoo!

but first i will go on holiday to Miami for 10 days, leaving this sunday and will be back on 5 may. i think almost all planes are flying again, fingers crossed!


----------



## An4

thank you *hino*

CONGRATS on the new job! 

well, on the one side we're breaking ourselves and NOT getting calls about job interviews, and on the other people ARE getting new jobs and enjoy vacations... 
there's only one thing to do - all you lucky ones start sending some good luck our way! NOW! please?


----------



## An4

I LOVE these:

http://justjared.buzznet.com/photo-gallery/2445041/gwyneth-paltrow-iron-man-2-la-photo-call-02/

and I found who makes them - georgina goodman!


----------



## joviscot

Congrats Hino on your new job.  Have a good time in Miami. 

I am back at work tomorrow after being off for over 3 weeks - not looking forward to it!!


----------



## eminere

Congrats to all who got job offers - please send some good luck my way ush:


----------



## Swe3tGirl

Good luck Emi! Where have you applied to??

Oh, I was invited to a Lady Dior event next week and I am excited! I will take pics and post them up.


----------



## eminere

Swe3tGirl said:


> Good luck Emi! Where have you applied to??
> 
> Oh, I was invited to a Lady Dior event next week and I am excited! I will take pics and post them up.


Practically everywhere there are suitable vacancies! ush:

I think I know what event it'll be - looking forward to seeing the photos


----------



## Elsie87

hinotori said:


> ah i have been absent for a while again...
> 
> I just read about the sad news now, my condolences to you and your bf An4
> 
> further this wednesday i recieved a call from a company where i have been for an interview and guess what? i got a new job woohoo!
> 
> but first i will go on holiday to Miami for 10 days, leaving this sunday and will be back on 5 may. i think almost all planes are flying again, fingers crossed!


 
Great news! 

Congrats on the new job and enjoy the holiday!


----------



## Elsie87

An4 said:


> I LOVE these:
> 
> http://justjared.buzznet.com/photo-gallery/2445041/gwyneth-paltrow-iron-man-2-la-photo-call-02/
> 
> and I found who makes them - georgina goodman!


 
Fab!!!!


----------



## Elsie87

Swe3tGirl said:


> Good luck Emi! Where have you applied to??
> 
> Oh, I was invited to a Lady Dior event next week and I am excited! I will take pics and post them up.


 
Oh that sounds like fun! Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

eminere;15067000 said:
			
		

> Practically everywhere there are suitable vacancies! ush:


 
Eminere - sorry to hear about the development at work, I really hope you get some positive responses to your applications soon!


----------



## Roxana

Congrats* Hino*! Yes and please send some of that good luck our way too!!!


----------



## nataliam1976

Hino, congrats on the new job, enjoy your holidays, hun! You certainly deserve them ! 


An, hmm I never watched O.C. , is it any good except for hunky dory hunks?


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> An, hmm I never watched O.C. , is it any good except for hunky dory hunks?



never watched it either, I tried but it was just not my cup of tea. I mentioned that just so you could find more pics easily 
hey did you see those sandals I posted? I wanna!!

*
Elsie*, who's that in your av? I like it. how's your foot doing? I can almost walk now, limping still but much better and I finally took a shower standing up, yay! ah the little joys...


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> never watched it either, I tried but it was just not my cup of tea. I mentioned that just so you could find more pics easily
> hey did you see those sandals I posted? I wanna!!




aaah thank you sweetie! uuugh I must have missed the sandals !  omw to find them...


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> I LOVE these:
> 
> http://justjared.buzznet.com/photo-gallery/2445041/gwyneth-paltrow-iron-man-2-la-photo-call-02/
> 
> and I found who makes them - georgina goodman!





found it ! I love them, but I couldnt buy them, i refuse to wear anything stuck up veg skinny meanie Gwynnie does lol


----------



## Elsie87

An4 said:


> never watched it either, I tried but it was just not my cup of tea. I mentioned that just so you could find more pics easily
> hey did you see those sandals I posted? I wanna!!
> 
> 
> *Elsie*, who's that in your av? I like it. how's your foot doing? I can almost walk now, limping still but much better and I finally took a shower standing up, yay! ah the little joys...


 
It's Marilyn Monroe in her early days. 

I'm doing pretty great; the pain is almost gone, yay! Don't worry hun, it will get better every day. Small steps!


----------



## Elsie87

nataliam1976 said:


> found it ! I love them, but I couldnt buy them, i refuse to wear anything stuck up veg skinny minnie Gwynnie does lol


----------



## nataliam1976

Elsie87 said:


>





ooops I meant skinny MEANIE !


----------



## An4

*nat *you defined her right 

*Elsie*, so glad you're better!

*emi *-  yummy av!

on to more bad news (seriously?! what the hell did I do wrong karma??) - my landlord just called - we have to move out. he's ok, giving us enough time... he's son decided to live here.


----------



## joviscot

Lovely shoes - not a fan of her either!!  I am the same way with another celeb!!  

Enjoy your event Swe3tGirl - no one ever invites me to events ...!!

Am also looking for a new job with more money so send some good luck my way!!


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> *emi *-  yummy av!
> 
> on to more bad news (seriously?! what the hell did I do wrong karma??) - my landlord just called - we have to move out. he's ok, giving us enough time... he's son decided to live here.


Glad you noticed 

Isn't it such a pain to move? My landlord is increasing my rent by $20 a week come June.  Grrrr for irritating landlords


----------



## joviscot

Ani sorry I missed this post.  Fingers crossed you find somewhere much better than where you currently are.  What a cheek he has.

Emi - just cos the landlord has money problems, doesnt mean you guys should pay for them!!


----------



## eminere

joviscot said:


> Emi - just cos the landlord has money problems, doesnt mean you guys should pay for them!!


Yeh this is not the best of times for me for a rent increase...


----------



## nataliam1976

oh emi, I thought you bought that apartment ! Silly landlords 

An, maybe this is because there is some fab apartment waiting to be rented by you guys for a great price? Somebody smack that year across the head, seriously...


And emi, I either have to find a fb like today or I have to stop looking at your avatars...I need to score soon lol


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> oh emi, I thought you bought that apartment ! Silly landlords
> 
> An, maybe this is because there is some fab apartment waiting to be rented by you guys for a great price? Somebody smack that year across the head, seriously...
> 
> 
> And emi, I either have to find a fb like today or I have to stop looking at your avatars...I need to score soon lol


Ooohhhh I wish I owned this apartment! That would be an absolute dream... But the units in my building are very expensive, and the strata even more, well, stratospheric. 

Will this do for now...?


----------



## An4

oh *emi*...  how I sympathize... luckily, we have hotties to make us feel better, at least for a second...
yep, I moved 7 times, I'm so tired... I was really hoping that I'll be moving to my own place from this apartment. 
if I had a job I could. damn recession! :censor:

*jovi*, thank you! 

*nat* I normally try to think that way, but I'm looking at the ads atm and it seems apartments are getting more and more expensive...  and I don't wanna live in a dump.
I just hope we don't end up with a psycho landlord, this one was the best so far, never bothered us.


----------



## An4

*emi*, if it's not too personal, how much are the rents over there?

*others *please chip in if you'd like, 
I'd like to know for reference.

here apartments are let not by "n-bedroom" but by "room", so a normal 1-bedroom apartment (with one bedroom and a living room) is here considered to be a 2-room apartment 
so we're in a 1-bedroom and we're paying 350 euro/month (470$). an average salary here is 620 euro/month (830$). and now I'm browsing through the ads and the prices have gone up by ~ 50 euro.


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> *emi*, if it's not too personal, how much are the rents over there?
> 
> *others *please chip in if you'd like,
> I'd like to know for reference.
> 
> here apartments are let not by "n-bedroom" but by "room", so a normal 1-bedroom apartment (with one bedroom and a living room) is here considered to be a 2-room apartment
> so we're in a 1-bedroom and we're paying 350 euro/month (470$). an average salary here is 620 euro/month (830$). and now I'm browsing through the ads and the prices have gone up by ~ 50 euro.


Renting can be quite expensive in Australia, though if you share with a few people it can work out to about $2x0 a week in, say, a three-bedroom unit about 30 minutes from the city.  One-bedroom units, especially with facilities, tend to go for upwards of $3x0.

The closer you get to the city or if you're in a waterfront property, the higher the rent generally gets.


----------



## An4

that really is expensive! 

I like it that in a lot of the countries you don't have to own an apartment, you can live in a rented apartment for a  very long time since you're protected. here we're not.


----------



## hinotori

thank you all!!! 

have to sleep soon, im flying in less than 12 hours


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;15071657 said:
			
		

> Will this do for now...?





No, it just made me more desperate lol


----------



## Black_Swarmer

I'm so behind in this thread ... but do keeps those hot guys coming, they definitely made my very early Monday morning so much better! 
Nat, we'll hunt one down for you in A'dam 

Ana, sorry to hear about your appartment, hope you find a new place soon!

I don't think this year started out too well either, really hope it will pick up any day now - DH is ending his temp job this week so he's back to being home, jobhunting and feeling blue ...


----------



## An4

*Cam*, fingers crossed for your hubby to find something great soon!

I found a great place today - we're taking it, the rent is even a bit less than here, in a year that would mean a save of 770$ (which would make a nice bag  )

it's definitely an upgrade from this place, it's relatively new (7 years old, looks new), and the people who are leasing it are great, young, open and flexible. they're hiring a professional cleaners to clean it for us so I just have to come and unpack.

now off to A'dam and then I can find a job afterward


----------



## joviscot

Good news about your new place Ani.  

Cam - hope your hubby finds a new job soon.


----------



## An4

joviscot said:


> Good news about your new place Ani.
> 
> Cam - hope your hubby finds a new job soon.



 thanks! did you have a hiccup? I was just mentioning you to my best friend, we wanna go to bon jovi concert here, but she's working and lives in a different city and the concert is in the middle of the week :/
I told her you would have no problems going!


----------



## Swe3tGirl

An4, I am so glad tha tyou found a place! Congrats =)

Black_Swarmer, good luck to your hubby on getting a new job! 

Emi, any callbacks for new jobs?? And have you chosen your spring/summer frangrance yet?

I was working the whole weekend, and I accidently slipped on the wet floor...almost sprained my ankle >_<  Luckily it only hurts a bit and it wasn't too bad. Apparently I got two job offers within the past week. I went to both trainings, and signed papers for both places, but I am going to choose one place over the other. I hope I won't sound unprofessional in declining one job offer >_< I was too excited to work at my new job to the point that I did not tell them I was planning to stay at my current job for one day a week LOL! I will go on Friday for trainin and tell them...hopefully it won't be too much trouble...


----------



## joviscot

I wouold love to go see Bon Jovi this tour but I cant even afford to see them in London - times are tough.  Not a happy bunny!!

Whats the date of the gig??


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> *Cam*, fingers crossed for your hubby to find something great soon!
> 
> I found a great place today - we're taking it, the rent is even a bit less than here, in a year that would mean a save of 770$ (which would make a nice bag  )
> 
> it's definitely an upgrade from this place, it's relatively new (7 years old, looks new), and the people who are leasing it are great, young, open and flexible. they're hiring a professional cleaners to clean it for us so I just have to come and unpack.
> 
> now off to A'dam and then I can find a job afterward


 

you see? Karma does work from time to time !


----------



## nataliam1976

Swe3tie, I hope you are ok, leg injuries spread like virus in Dior subforum these days ! Im gonna be very careful walking home today


----------



## Swe3tGirl

nataliam1976 said:


> Swe3tie, I hope you are ok, leg injuries spread like virus in Dior subforum these days ! Im gonna be very careful walking home today


 
Haha I didn't know that Nat, I will be careful next time then! My leg is ok, it just hurts a bit...I'm sure it will heal very soon. Thanks for the concern hun =)


----------



## An4

thanks *Swe3tGirl*, hope your leg is doing fine -  you, Elsie and me hurt our legs, that's why *nat *said to be careful.


*jovi *- sadly it was a misinformation, they're not coming  
am I seeing it right - he's performing in London during whole June (12 concerts!!) and all the tickets have been sold out?! 

*nat *- I'm always glad when you're right!  my friend told me accidents come in threesomes, so hope they're over for this century!!


----------



## joviscot

An4 said:


> t*jovi *- sadly it was a misinformation, they're not coming  am I seeing it right - he's performing in London during whole June (12 concerts!!) and all the tickets have been sold out?!



Yeah - not happy.  Hubby was to pay for a ticket for me, flight to London, hotel and also to see Grace Kellys clothes at an exhibition (as an early Birthday Present) but cant get a ticket so am not happy!!  He should have gotten a ticket when they first came out but noooooo - he waited ........ well he was told he is being stung in Rome at the nice shops instead!!!!


----------



## eminere

Swe3tGirl said:


> Emi, any callbacks for new jobs?? And have you chosen your spring/summer frangrance yet?


Nope.  I should start calling them to follow up, right?

No further inroads on the fragrance front either...


----------



## eminere

Group shot! :greengrin:







Front row: my beloved Dolce&Gabbana babies (including one very obviously well-worn pair... )

The rest are a mix of Ballys, Converses and others.

And I still have shoes in boxes in my cupboard that I can't fit onto my shoerack! ush:


----------



## An4

eminere;15115636 said:
			
		

> Nope.  I should start calling them to follow up, right?
> 
> No further inroads on the fragrance front either...



 call them, show you care about the job.

sorry, I haven't been to any shops, I'm still limping and in the middle of moving, but I haven't forgotten about it hun


----------



## An4

eminere;15115638 said:
			
		

> Group shot! :greengrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front row: my beloved Dolce&Gabbana babies (including one very obviously well-worn pair... )
> 
> The rest are a mix of Ballys, Converses and others.
> 
> And I still have shoes in boxes in my cupboard that I can't fit onto my shoerack! ush:




yay *emi*!!!

nice group shot!


----------



## nataliam1976

I swear being worn only adds to the character of those shoes! Lovely group shot emi, a nice change of subject after staring at excel sheets all day today


----------



## Roxana

Ana: Congrats on finding a new place! And how nice that it will be all clean when you move in!


----------



## Swe3tGirl

An4 said:


> call them, show you care about the job.
> 
> sorry, I haven't been to any shops, I'm still limping and in the middle of moving, but I haven't forgotten about it hun


 
Yes yes I agree! You should call them back asking if they are considering a position for you...if anything else, keep handing out those resumes! Love your shoe collecion btw Emi! =)


----------



## Swe3tGirl

I forgot to tell everyone, I got an e-mail from DIOR stating that on May 15, Chapter 3 of the Lady Dior saga: Blue Shanghai will be revealed! I am soo excited =)


----------



## eminere

Swe3tGirl said:


> I forgot to tell everyone, I got an e-mail from DIOR stating that on May 15, Chapter 3 of the Lady Dior saga: Blue Shanghai will be revealed! I am soo excited =)


As I've said before, the ad visual for this will simply blow you away


----------



## Swe3tGirl

eminere;15119017 said:
			
		

> As I've said before, the ad visual for this will simply blow you away


 
I was just on the official website...the smoke is breath-takingly mysterious!


----------



## eminere

Swe3tGirl said:


> I was just on the official website...the smoke is breath-takingly mysterious!


And that's not even the best part!


----------



## Elsie87

SHOES! 

Very, very nice collection, *emi*! 


*Ana*: That new place sounds great! I'm happy for you! 


*Swe3tGirl*: Sorry to hear about your leg.  Yes, it really is the 'hurt lower limb' section in here!


----------



## Swe3tGirl

Elsie87 said:


> SHOES!
> 
> Very, very nice collection, *emi*!
> 
> 
> *Ana*: That new place sounds great! I'm happy for you!
> 
> 
> *Swe3tGirl*: Sorry to hear about your leg.  Yes, it really is the 'hurt lower limb' section in here!


 
*hugs* Thanks Elsie, I hope everyone else's (you and An4) leg is ok too! What a coincidence! =P

On a good note, I am going to the Lady Dior Tour tonight! Woohhoo! I should be getting ready...I need to go through my closet and decide on what to wear! Hehe...will take lots of pics to post! =D


----------



## An4

*jovi *- at least you've seen them perform, NEW goodies in rome seem like a good compensation 

*Roxana *and *Elsie *- thank you, I feel so relieved and can't wait to move now!

*Swe3tGirl *- thanks, but my leg will be healing for the next two weeks... 
you have fun at Dior event and yes, post pics please!!!


peeps, are you working out? how's that going? I'm so bummed, there was easter, then that family thing I don't wanna think about and then I broke my toe. I worked out twice this month, I feel soooo bad. but my toe hurts, I barely walk, so I can't work out 
and with my metabolism... I'm gonna have to work out twice as hard when my toe heals...

*nat*, have you  checked everything regarding your health? are you ok?


----------



## amrita01

*hi there does anyone know where i can purchase the dior fragrance bois d'argent online?? its my mums favourite and i cant find it anywhere!! i've tried saks, browns, barneys, neiman and markus, eluxury everywhere and i cant find it....any tips??*


----------



## joviscot

An4 said:


> *jovi *- at least you've seen them perform, NEW goodies in rome seem like a good compensation



I know but am desperate to see the Grace Kelly Exhibition ...... see where else its going.

No idea what I want in Rome.  Dont really need anything.  Have you guys any idea what I can look for?!  Hubby paying BUT nothing as expensive as my GST so summit cheaper but nice!!  Dont need a handbag - got enough.


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> peeps, are you working out? how's that going? I'm so bummed, there was easter, then that family thing I don't wanna think about and then I broke my toe. I worked out twice this month, I feel soooo bad. but my toe hurts, I barely walk, so I can't work out
> and with my metabolism... I'm gonna have to work out twice as hard when my toe heals...
> 
> *nat*, have you checked everything regarding your health? are you ok?


 

hey babe, thanks for remembering! I am still waiting for my blood test results and shamelessly stress eating. You are going to see a fat happy chocolate filled Nat in A'dam I am afraid ! 

On a good note though, I am picking up my brand new bike on Saturday and will be cycling to and from work starting Monday ( 17 km each day! ) so Im hoping this will whip me out into shape no matter what!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

nataliam1976 said:


> hey babe, thanks for remembering! I am still waiting for my blood test results and shamelessly stress eating. You are going to see a fat happy chocolate filled Nat in A'dam I am afraid !
> 
> On a good note though, I am picking up my brand new bike on Saturday and will be cycling to and from work starting Monday ( 17 km each day! ) so Im hoping this will whip me out into shape no matter what!


 
That must be 17 km each way ...  - I've been thinking about getting my old bike fixed up and ready for use again, I 'only' have about 10 km each way ...

Hope you get the results soon


----------



## Elsie87

nataliam1976 said:


> hey babe, thanks for remembering! I am still waiting for my blood test results and *shamelessly stress eating. You are going to see a fat happy chocolate filled Nat in A'dam I am afraid* !
> 
> On a good note though, I am picking up my brand new bike on Saturday and will be cycling to and from work starting Monday ( 17 km each day! ) so Im hoping this will whip me out into shape no matter what!


 
Make that two of us, haha!  I wanted to lose a little more weight before Amsterdam but with my foot injury and stress eating (exams coming up, ugh!) that's not going to happen I'm afraid... 

Congrats on the new bike!


----------



## An4

I  you girls so much 

good, we'll be a happy chocolate bunch then!!!


----------



## An4

*jovi*, I have no idea what you could get... 
maybe some jewelry if you don't need bags?


----------



## joviscot

Dont really wear jewelry - hey maybe lipo?!?!  Save me having to worry about exercise etc!!!!!!!!!


----------



## An4

joviscot said:


> Dont really wear jewelry - hey maybe lipo?!?!  Save me having to worry about exercise etc!!!!!!!!!






you too?! this is sooo funny! hmmm... lipo is risky. just get some spanx and a nice LBD!


----------



## nataliam1976

joviscot said:


> Dont really wear jewelry - hey maybe lipo?!?!  Save me having to worry about exercise etc!!!!!!!!!





you know what they say, a woman can never have enough shoes! or maybe a wallet or a clutch instead of a big bag?


----------



## nataliam1976

Black_Swarmer said:


> That must be 17 km each way ...  - I've been thinking about getting my old bike fixed up and ready for use again, I 'only' have about 10 km each way ...
> 
> Hope you get the results soon




oh yes, a little bit over an hour cycling each way ! I am so excited to start! I dont like physical exercise just for the sake of so having one with an actual purpose is something Im very happy about


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> I  you girls so much
> 
> good, we'll be a happy chocolate bunch then!!!






 you and, gosh,  that smiley so much !


----------



## Elsie87

^So cute!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Oh, and count me in as another chocolate filled girlie on the run in A'dam - my weight loss is really not going anywhere atm ...


----------



## joviscot

nataliam1976 said:


> you know what they say, a woman can never have enough shoes! or maybe a wallet or a clutch instead of a big bag?



Theres only one bag I still want - Kelly bag (Hermes) (!) - have my Lady Dior for evenings and a Chanel purse/wallet.  Thoughts of another pair of Loubs but we dont really go out on fancy evenings out so not sure if I could justify the spending on hubbys part!!!

Am dragging him in every designer store by the Spanish Steps, so hopefully I will spot something!!


----------



## Roxana

Ohh, you should really go to the Fendi store there, I walked passed it everyday when I was there couple of years ago because it was en route from our hotel to the citycentral. A really beautiful large store. They had mostly spy's on display then, but since they are not that hot anymore I think they will be having a bunch of cute other ones! 

The kelly is really a beautifull piece. I can see myself getting one one day in the future. Although I can't really justify the price, especially since I've seen the largest yacht owned by Hermes a little while ago (price 116 million euros)..... :s

Today is queensday here and we have no idea what we will be doing (we are starting quite late, lol!, but it was raining in the morning anyway so no fun in that)


----------



## Roxana

Wally Hermes Yachts: (sponsored by Hermesbuyers  )
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vt6Ok3pVy1E&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## nataliam1976

Roxana said:


> Wally Hermes Yachts: (sponsored by Hermesbuyers  )
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vt6Ok3pVy1E&feature=player_embedded#!




amazing work of art. I love the furniture as well, this is the style I want my future home to be.


----------



## joviscot

No wonder the bags are so expensive!!  OMG what a strange shape yacht!!


----------



## An4

that yacht is beyond words... amazing. I do kinda feel that money would be better somewhere else considering the recession and all... but I appreciate the craftsmanship and the design! 
I agree with you *nat*, that's the style I'd like to see in my home too.

I'm surrounded by boxes and bags... I can't believe I have so much stuff! the biggest problem are my books and readers from college, I can't part with them, its like a little library, I like returning to it from time to time, if need an info I know where to look, I organized it all. but there's just so much of it... I need a house with a study room 

*Cam*, don't worry, we've all hit a rough patch, and chocolate helps!
I'm hoping we've done our share of bad luck for this year, it better get better from now on!


----------



## eminere

OMG Julia Roberts is the new face of Lancôme:






Barf.


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;15164259 said:
			
		

> OMG Julia Roberts is the new face of Lancôme:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barf.






lol tell us how you really feel about Julia


----------



## An4

^ lol

to me excessive  retouching is


----------



## eminere

Today's cutie-babe: Dave Franco.

(Yes, _that_ Franco - meet James Franco's younger brother.)











He really looks like James in this promo shot for the ninth season of _Scrubs_, in which he plays med student/playboy Cole Aaronson:






Digging the heavy brows and clearly the smouldering good looks run in the family.


----------



## joviscot

I like Julia - could have been a lot worse really!!


----------



## Roxana

Don't like the too much retouching either...

Dave is cute, not liking the huge eyebrows up close though, lol!


----------



## eminere

Roxana said:


> Don't like the too much retouching either...
> 
> Dave is cute, not liking the huge eyebrows up close though, lol!


Awwwhhh I think I have a small crush on him now...


----------



## nataliam1976

I think I will be nice and leave the younger brother to emi and focus on older Franco instead...


Guys it was my first day on the bike going to work and I blobbed out less than halfway to the office !!! Im still proud of myself as I am completely out of shape so will just bike every day and push it a bit further until I make the whole 17 km. Give me a month or two!  and for lunch I am munching ecological crispy bread instead of cookies! Insane.


----------



## An4

^ "just remember that every day in every single way you're making a progress" - that's what my driving instructor told me every time I sat in a car.
I'm also proud of you! 

and def leaving the younger brother to *emi*. I need to _not _feel like a man next to a guy. 

people, it's MAY! 10 more days...


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> ^ "just remember that every day in every single way you're making a progress" - that's what my driving instructor told me every time I sat in a car.
> I'm also proud of you!
> 
> and def leaving the younger brother to *emi*. I need to _not _feel like a man next to a guy.
> 
> people, it's MAY! 10 more days...


 

thanks hun, I will remember that !

Im sure emi wouldnt mind feeling like a man next to him 


10 more days wooohooo!


----------



## joviscot

I love this dress that Jennifer Aniston is wearing


----------



## nataliam1976

joviscot said:


> I love this dress that Jennifer Aniston is wearing


 

I love everything she is wearing and I love her lol


----------



## joviscot

I have found out it is a Calypso Jada print dress - just need to google it and find someone in the UK that sells it.  I am a big fan of hers too!!


----------



## Roxana

ehmm, maybe a dumb question, but can I see of pic of the older Franco, I have no idea who you guys are talking about. We don't seem to know him here under my rock..heheh...

OMG, yes! A'dam meet is soooooooooo close!!! I'm really looking forward to it!
So are we meeting on friday the 14th then?


----------



## eminere

Roxana said:


> ehmm, maybe a dumb question, but can I see of pic of the older Franco, I have no idea who you guys are talking about. We don't seem to know him here under my rock..heheh...


Click: http://images.google.com/images?sou...F-8&rlz=1T4GGLL_enAU328AU328&q="james+franco"


----------



## eminere

Ooohhh new fine jewellery visual!


----------



## Elsie87

Roxana said:


> ehmm, maybe a dumb question, but can I see of pic of the older Franco, I have no idea who you guys are talking about. We don't seem to know him here under my rock..heheh...
> 
> OMG, yes! A'dam meet is soooooooooo close!!! I'm really looking forward to it!
> So are we meeting on friday the 14th then?


 
I'm coming to A'dam on the 14th, but I think Nat, Blackie, Ana & her BF are all going on the 13th, or am I wrong?

Anyway, it's going to be so much fun!


----------



## pegasuscom

Hi All!  Trying to catch up on everything that has been going on... forgive me if I have missed something!

Ana - I am so sorry about BFs Father, you have my deepest sympathies and prayers.  How is the toe?
Jovi - Is the eye all good now? 
Blackie - how are your equestrienne injuries?  What type of horsie do you ride? 
Elsinator - did you fall off your Loubies? 
Emi - How goes the job hunt?  Fab shoe collex! 
Hinotori - congrats on the job! 
Hi Roxana & Sweetgirl! 
Auntie Nat - I have missed my weekly stick pokes and owe you a PM or 2.  How are thingies? 

Gwynneth definitely needs a surgery to remove the stick from her as* 

If I give Auntie Nat my cell number, will you all give me a call from A'dam when you get your brownies on?


----------



## nataliam1976

OMG Wild Child !  where the hell have you been, you little monster?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 you let you internet family worry about you like that ! 

Of course we will call you from A'dam send me a pm with the number (and hopefully a bit of news ), I will update you, too. Good to see, you, hon


----------



## joviscot

Pegas - my eye is all fine now thank you for asking.  Dont even feel it in my eye anymore!!

Guys remember the dress I wanted - here is a picture again.







Well they only seem to sell it in America and dont ship internationally!!  Typical!!


----------



## nataliam1976

pffft jovi, of course ! Have you thought of forwarding service?


----------



## joviscot

Not sure if one of my friends would help - ach I probably wouldnt look as good as Jen in the dress anyway!!!


----------



## Roxana

Oh ofcourse I know him! Just didn't register his name 




			
				eminere;15184039 said:
			
		

> Click: http://images.google.com/images?sou...F-8&rlz=1T4GGLL_enAU328AU328&q="james+franco"


 

Nat: have you ever used such a forwarding service? I looked for it once, but wasn't eager to really use it since I had no experience in it. Can you recommend a good one? I guess you never know when you might need one!


----------



## nataliam1976

Roxana said:


> Oh ofcourse I know him! Just didn't register his name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nat: have you ever used such a forwarding service? I looked for it once, but wasn't eager to really use it since I had no experience in it. Can you recommend a good one? I guess you never know when you might need one!



I know that plenty of gals use it on the forum, run a search and you will surely find reliable ones I will definitely use one if I wont have another solution!


----------



## eminere

OMG has anyone else heard this news?



> Model Ambrose Olsen passed away unexpectedly last Thursday, April 22, due to unknown causes. The 24-year-old was born in Alaska and appeared in ad campaigns for Armani Exchange, Hugo Boss, Burberry, and Louis Vuitton, among others. [Fashionologie]



Ambrose was also the face of Dior Homme's skincare range and Giorgio Armani's Attitude and Attitude Extreme fragrances.

RIP Ambrose - Armani Exchange would never have been the same without you.


----------



## nataliam1976

This is horrible news... I wonder what happened.


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Elsie87 said:


> I'm coming to A'dam on the 14th, but I think Nat, Blackie, Ana & her BF are all going on the 13th, or am I wrong?
> 
> Anyway, it's going to be so much fun!


 
Nat and me are arriving in A'dam on the 13. and leaving again on the 16. - think Ana and BF will be there before us ...? Since none of us know anything about A'dam I think it will be up to you local gals to name the place and time  Oh, and let's exchange cell no. (on PM) just in case we get lost ... :girlwhack:


----------



## Swe3tGirl

*Sigh* I hope everyone has been doing well. I've been stressing out a lot lately because of summer classes and along with work, it's so tiring! Just imagine commuting from work to school in the same day twice, and each commute is an hour and a half long! >_< 

*Joviscot*, that pic of Jennifer Aniston is pleasant. She looks very summery! I recently went with a girlfriend of mines to watch the Bounty Hunter, and I can't help it but think she was really cute in that movie!

*Emi*, that's really sad news for such a young person with so much potential =(


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> This is horrible news... I wonder what happened.


There are rumours that he hung himself.


----------



## joviscot

Swe3tGirl said:


> *Sigh* I hope everyone has been doing well. I've been stressing out a lot lately because of summer classes and along with work, it's so tiring! Just imagine commuting from work to school in the same day twice, and each commute is an hour and a half long! >_< =(



You have my sympathies -I hate long commutes too.  *HUGS*


----------



## An4

hi peeps, I moved, the new place is great, so much better than the old one, but I'm still waiting for my internet... I'm so tired of all the unpacking, so I took a break - I went back to the old empty apartment, I'm currently alone in here with my laptop 
the landlord still didn't take the keys 

*pegas*, so glad you checked in! thank you. toe is recovering very slowly, I'm to blame, I can't sit still...

*emi*, that guy is gorgeous, I'm so sorry he passed away  it's such a tragedy.

*jovi*, that dress is beautiful! hope you figure out how to get it. how's the eye?

*nat and cam* we're arriving on the 13th before noon, but there's some kind of holiday there, so there won't be much to do, we'll probably ask at the hotel what is open. we thought of taking a boat canal ride, walk around, see where's what... I don't like strict plans, so we'll see.


----------



## joviscot

An4 said:


> hi peeps, I moved, the new place is great, so much better than the old one, but I'm still waiting for my internet... I'm so tired of all the unpacking, so I took a break - I went back to the old empty apartment, I'm currently alone in here with my laptop
> the landlord still didn't take the keys
> 
> *jovi*, that dress is beautiful! hope you figure out how to get it. how's the eye?



Congrats on moving - hope you love the new place.

Eye is fine thanks - am at the optitions soon to find out what strength my eye is.


----------



## eminere

Are there any other Aussies on here?


----------



## eminere

I've got my winter fragrance - actually, make that fragrance_s_, and lots of it too! 

The local authorised distributor of Prada fragrances (among other brands such as Hermes, Thierry Mugler and Versace) had their huge warehouse clearance sale starting today, with everything in stock at up to 75% off! 

I grabbed me some lovely Prada goodies:
. 100ml Infusion d'Iris EDP and 100ml body lotion for $70
. 200ml Infusion d'Homme EDT for $50 
. 3 x 10ml Prada Tendre Parfum de Sac for $40






So happy!!! :greengrin:


----------



## nataliam1976

I LOVE Prada fragrances ! Lucky you and jealous me  !


----------



## Roxana

Oh lucky you emi!


----------



## An4

eminere;15213752 said:
			
		

> I've got my winter fragrance - actually, make that fragrance_s_, and lots of it too!
> 
> The local authorised distributor of Prada fragrances (among other brands such as Hermes, Thierry Mugler and Versace) had their huge warehouse clearance sale starting today, with everything in stock at up to 75% off!
> 
> I grabbed me some lovely Prada goodies:
> . 100ml Infusion d'Iris EDP and 100ml body lotion for $70
> . 200ml Infusion d'Homme EDT for $50
> . 3 x 10ml Prada Tendre Parfum de Sac for $40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So happy!!! :greengrin:



that is WONDERFUL!!! so happy for you *emi*!

I found a cafe close to my new apartment with wireless internet, so yay for that too! 

how is everyone? you haven't been very active here!


----------



## Elsie87

^I'm studying atm. Exams start on May 28th... 


Congrats on such a great deal, *emi*!


----------



## eminere

Thanks everyone! I'm going back again tomorrow with some friends for round 2!!


----------



## Roxana

I've been working the past week (temp job) so haven't been posting that much, time flies! And my house is still a big mess, need to continue cleaning!


----------



## Roxana

oh, and I think that next thursday (Hemelvaartsdag/ascention day) the shops will be open in A'dam. Normally they are open on thursdayevening till 9pm. So maybe we could even meet in the evening! I'll check tomorrow if everything will be open as normal that day.


----------



## Black_Swarmer

And I've been swamped in work ... *sigh* and to make it worse I've been assigned to go to our Aalborg office (Jutland) from Monday to Wednesday - which gives me less than a day at home before taking off to A'dam, might as well just stay in the airport! Hubby's probably going to be bored out of his mind next week, or really have a ball, not sure which I prefer 

But I did have time to go get my hair done today  and hubby just had to take a pic while it was still fresh from the hairdresser, knowing me I will never be able to style it like that again! Annoying! So here's me with my new do:


----------



## Roxana

^Oh cute coupe! And also nice to have a face with the username, lol!

I need to get my hair cut as well. I recently got a 'metarmorfose' from really long to a 'bob', but she left it a bit longer because I didn't know how my hair would fall that way, but it def. needs to be shortened a bit more. Maybe I can go before next week too if I get around to it.


----------



## eminere

Someone's got really pretty eyes!


----------



## An4

*Cam *you look great!! LOVE the new do! 

*Rox*, congrats on moving the ticker!  please let us know about thursday.

*Elsie*, good luck with the studying!


----------



## nataliam1976

Camster !  You look beautiful in dark hair ! 


An, seriously, you have to start watching Brothers and Sisters, I have nobody to discuss the drama with !


----------



## Roxana

Haha, thanks for noticing *ana*!  I do feel my muscles still today, because I haven't been running too much lately! 


How's the cycling to your work going *nat*? Have you noticed any difference yet?


----------



## nataliam1976

Roxana said:


> Haha, thanks for noticing *ana*!  I do feel my muscles still today, because I haven't been running too much lately!
> 
> 
> How's the cycling to your work going *nat*? Have you noticed any difference yet?




hehe yes i did! My butt and knees hurt much more than 3 days ago ! it will be a while before I can cycle all the way, but I am enjoying it so much and trying to go further every day.

On the bad note of course my blood tests arrived but the appointment with the doctor was rescheduled for when I am visiting my mum! so the next available date...14 June ! I hope they dont reschedule again...


----------



## miyale30

Black_Swarmer said:


> And I've been swamped in work ... *sigh* and to make it worse I've been assigned to go to our Aalborg office (Jutland) from Monday to Wednesday - which gives me less than a day at home before taking off to A'dam, might as well just stay in the airport! Hubby's probably going to be bored out of his mind next week, or really have a ball, not sure which I prefer
> 
> But I did have time to go get my hair done today  and hubby just had to take a pic while it was still fresh from the hairdresser, knowing me I will never be able to style it like that again! Annoying! So here's me with my new do:



I love your new cut and color, it looks fantastic!


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> An, seriously, you have to start watching Brothers and Sisters, I have nobody to discuss the drama with !



I know hun, I will as soon as I get my internet account! I pulled all my connections to try and speed up the process. administration is a b!tch here.
thank god for this cafe, it's great, I'm currently sitting here alone with my laptop 

sorry to hear about your doctor's appointment. can you read the test results yourself? do they have some reference ranges?

oh and do you watch the news? seems like that Icelandic cloud is on a rampage again...  I hope we'll be able to fly in.
my foot is healing poorly, and on top of that I got a UTI! I'm so down because of it.
I'm ordering the herbal drops that kill the stubborn bacteria so I should be better by A'dam.


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> I know hun, I will as soon as I get my internet account! I pulled all my connections to try and speed up the process. administration is a b!tch here.
> thank god for this cafe, it's great, I'm currently sitting here alone with my laptop
> 
> sorry to hear about your doctor's appointment. can you read the test results yourself? do they have some reference ranges?
> 
> oh and do you watch the news? seems like that Icelandic cloud is on a rampage again...  I hope we'll be able to fly in.
> my foot is healing poorly, and on top of that I got a UTI! I'm so down because of it.
> I'm ordering the herbal drops that kill the stubborn bacteria so I should be better by A'dam.



I hope you get the internet back on soon, you should have top priority !

I cant read the results because I dont even have them They went straight to the doctors office and are waiting for me there...

I really hope that silly volcano stops! It looks like its mainly transatlantic flights at the moment but it can spread anytime

Whats up with your foot hun? is it bad?

Oh the pesky UTIs ! I had constant issues with them for years, I would recommend you try and get this

http://www.ompharma.com/uro-vaxom/urinary-tract-infection.html

After 2 months treatment 5 years later and not a single UTI in sight for me - its a real life saver !


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> I hope you get the internet back on soon, you should have top priority !
> 
> I cant read the results because I dont even have them They went straight to the doctors office and are waiting for me there...
> 
> I really hope that silly volcano stops! It looks like its mainly transatlantic flights at the moment but it can spread anytime
> 
> Whats up with your foot hun? is it bad?
> 
> Oh the pesky UTIs ! I had constant issues with them for years, I would recommend you try and get this
> 
> http://www.ompharma.com/uro-vaxom/urinary-tract-infection.html
> 
> After 2 months treatment 5 years later and not a single UTI in sight for me - its a real life saver !



thanks! 

that's not fair, it's a crappy system! the suspense would kill me!! I'm always the first one to get my test results, I have the lab phone me them, read them and then send them by mail.

some flights here from the coast were canceled. 

I know about that medicine you mentioned, but I can't get it here myself, I would have to consult the doc and order it from abroad.
I'll try with these drops again and if they don't work I'll get that 
I like the drops, I was trying everything for year and nothing helped until I got those those drops, they cured me in a week and I was ok for a year.

my foot, i.e. my toe is healing so slowly, I don't know how I'll walk around A'dam. I feel most comfortable in my anatomic slippers  I'll go have the foot checked on Tuesday, see what they say. I just can't sit still, I have to walk at least to the local store. plus I had a lot of work with the movie and cleaning, so I over did it I guess, the foot doesn't have time to just be still and heal.


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> some flights here from the coast were canceled.
> 
> I know about that medicine you mentioned, but I can't get it here myself, I would have to consult the doc and order it from abroad.
> I'll try with these drops again and if they don't work I'll get that
> I like the drops, I was trying everything for year and nothing helped until I got those those drops, they cured me in a week and I was ok for a year.
> 
> my foot, i.e. my toe is healing so slowly, I don't know how I'll walk around A'dam. I feel most comfortable in my anatomic slippers  I'll go have the foot checked on Tuesday, see what they say. I just can't sit still, I have to walk at least to the local store. plus I had a lot of work with the movie and cleaning, so I over did it I guess, the foot doesn't have time to just be still and heal.




I hope that the flights from Croatia to Holland will work...


If you want to, I can try and get you Uro Vaxom from Poland, its available there, I think about 25 euro per box of 30 pills. You would need 3 for the full treatment

Dont worry about the foot we will carry you around, plus coffee shops are everywhere, it wont be a long distance to go teheehe


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> I hope that the flights from Croatia to Holland will work...
> 
> 
> If you want to, I can try and get you Uro Vaxom from Poland, its available there, I think about *25 euro per box of 30 pills*. You would need 3 for the full treatment
> 
> Dont worry about the foot we will carry you around, plus coffee shops are everywhere, it wont be a long distance to go teheehe



that's NOTHING, I read that it was 75 euro per box of 30 
OK, we'll talk about it in A'dam (fingers crossed)

LOL you guys couldn't carry me if my life depended on it, but thank you for the thought  I'll just rent a bike and stroll/push myself around teeheehee

I'm going home now, so :kiss:


----------



## Black_Swarmer

An4 said:


> LOL you guys couldn't carry me if my life depended on it, but thank you for the thought  I'll just rent a bike and stroll/push myself around teeheehee
> 
> I'm going home now, so :kiss:


 
There are more of us than of you, so we would def give it a go  or we'll get you a wheel chair and just wheel you around ... 

Don't worry about what shoes to wear, just wear what you're comfy in - I'll be in my All Stars or other sneakers, don't want to walk long distances in heels!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Thanks for the sweet replys on my new do, I was very satisfied with it straight from the hair dresser - next morning it looked soooo much different 

I'm getting ready to go working in Aalborg the next 3 days, I will bring my computer but I don't know if I'll have the time/energy to check in very much ... but I'll be home Wednesday evening just in time to get packing for A'dam!


----------



## joviscot

Nice hair cut Camilla


----------



## An4

Black_Swarmer said:


> There are more of us than of you, so we would def give it a go  or we'll get you a wheel chair and just wheel you around ...
> 
> Don't worry about what shoes to wear, just wear what you're comfy in - I'll be in my All Stars or other sneakers, don't want to walk long distances in heels!



I like my havaianas flip flops, they cushion the blow to the foot when I walk 
I'll see. thanks for your concern 

have a safe trip and I hope you'll be able to rest a bit before A'dam.


----------



## eminere

Should I get the new Keep It bracelet?


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;15254954 said:
			
		

> Should I get the new Keep It bracelet?


 

YES ! Love them


----------



## An4

^ me too! get them!


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> ^ me too! get them!


 

An, PM me your contact details for THURSDAY !


----------



## hinotori

Hey guys!!!
How have you been?
I am back from my holiday in Miami and it was wonderful!
Will you guys be able to fly to Amsterdam??
I will pm you my details Nat!
Tomorrow is my first day at my new job, hope everything will be ok!


----------



## nataliam1976

hinotori said:


> Hey guys!!!
> How have you been?
> I am back from my holiday in Miami and it was wonderful!
> Will you guys be able to fly to Amsterdam??
> I will pm you my details Nat!
> Tomorrow is my first day at my new job, hope everything will be ok!



We need to see pics from Miami, hun ! 

Pming you back with my number... good luck with the first day at work tomorrow!


----------



## hinotori

nataliam1976 said:


> We need to see pics from Miami, hun !
> 
> Pming you back with my number... good luck with the first day at work tomorrow!



Here are some pics 
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=426951&id=503010251&l=51693a161c


----------



## Roxana

I really hope the volcano will keep quiet! 

I'll pm nat my nr. as well and I guess she'll give it to the others. 
Too bad the weather is not as warm as normally in may... 
Oh and I totally forgot to call the stores, I'll do so in the morning and report back!


*Emi*: YES! def. get that bracelet, I love them! I was seriously considering getting my brother one b/c I thought it was a really nice piece for a guy. Which one do you prefer, the brown or azur?


----------



## eminere

Roxana said:


> *Emi*: YES! def. get that bracelet, I love them! I was seriously considering getting my brother one b/c I thought it was a really nice piece for a guy. Which one do you prefer, the brown or azur?


The Azur, because you can see the pattern more clearly. 

Besides Azur and Ebene, it also comes in the Graphite.  Maybe I should get one of each colour and wear them stacked hmmmm...


----------



## Elsie87

Hi girls and boy!


Oh my, Amsterdam is getting so close!  

I need a little confirmation on a few things though: 

We are staying at the Hem Hotel (Voorburgstraat 250), right? http://www.hemhotels.nl/en/index.html

And is everyone going on Thursday the 13th or are there some, like me, who'll arrive on Friday the 14th? 

And where will we meet up? I've just checked, and it appears my train will be arriving at Amsterdam Central Station at 11.07h on Friday the 14th. Any chance on meeting up at the station, or do we meet somewhere else?

Is Nat going to be our phone number distibuting person? PMing her mine right now then!


----------



## nataliam1976

Elsie87 said:


> Hi girls and boy!
> 
> 
> Oh my, Amsterdam is getting so close!
> 
> I need a little confirmation on a few things though:
> 
> We are staying at the Hem Hotel (Voorburgstraat 250), right? http://www.hemhotels.nl/en/index.html
> 
> And is everyone going on Thursday the 13th or are there some, like me, who'll arrive on Friday the 14th?
> 
> And where will we meet up? I've just checked, and it appears my train will be arriving at Amsterdam Central Station at 11.07h on Friday the 14th. Any chance on meeting up at the station, or do we meet somewhere else?
> 
> Is Nat going to be our phone number distibuting person? PMing her mine right now then!


 


yes, hun, this is where we are staying - I know that me and Blackie and An with her bf will be there on Thursday  ! I think we should just meet up at the hotel if thats ok with you


----------



## Elsie87

nataliam1976 said:


> yes, hun, this is where we are staying - I know that me and Blackie and An with her bf will be there on Thursday ! I think we should just meet up at the hotel if thats ok with you


 
Sure, that's fine by me! Maybe the others (Roxana and Hino) and I can meet up at the station and share a cab or so?


----------



## Roxana

Hi girls,

Unfortunately I have to tell you guys the high end stores are closed on thursday 
There probably will be enough other stores open (at least the department stores are), but only untill 6/7 pm (not untill 9pm like normally on a thursday).

Shall we all meet up on Friday then?


----------



## Roxana

elsie: I can get a train that arrives at 11.07 as well. We could meet up there and walk to the hotel together if you want.


----------



## Elsie87

^That would be perfect!


----------



## hinotori

I will meet you guys on friday in the evening! How many of us will be there?


----------



## Elsie87

^Me, Nat, Blackie, Ana + BF, Roxana and you = 7 people


----------



## nataliam1976

what is with the weather !!! So annoying((( Im putting back all my spring clothes in the closet and pulling a warm jacket out aargh


----------



## An4

wow, 7*C!!! that's like winter! what do I do - take the winter coat or the rain coat?

plus, I'm gonna have to walk around in sneakers, because of my toe, doctor told me I have to, no ballerina flats or anything else 

oh and I just realized BF and I are leaving on MONDAY... I forgot about that.


----------



## Elsie87

^^I know, it's bloody freezing out there! I've checked for Amsterdam: 15°C and sunny this weekend, which is pretty good I guess. 

I will also be in sneakers most of the time. I'll bring a pair of CL heels and flats for going out though. I hope I'm not the only one in heels? I wanna see those Dior Extremes, girls! 

I've started packing and I hate it; I never know what to take!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Hey guys and girls  I'm home from Aalborg - now I just need to unpack and re-pack ... DH and cats are delighted to see me, even if it is a brief visit!

Great to see that you've figured out all kinds of details, I'll just follow Nat like a shadow 

Nat - we'll talk about what time we'll meet at the airport or if we go together, right now I just need to lay back on the couch for while ... and watch some Desperate Housewifes


----------



## Elsie87

^Welcome back! 

For Friday: my train arrives at 11.07h and I'm meeting up with Rox at the station. If we take public transportation it will take about 20 minutes until we get to the hotel, so I guess we'll be there around 11.40h-12.00h. So I'll see you guys there? If anything changes: Nat has my phone number, so lemme know okay? 

Have a nice flight and have fun tomorrow! So excited to meet you all!


----------



## nataliam1976

Elsie87 said:


> For Friday: my train arrives at 11.07h and I'm meeting up with Rox at the station. If we take public transportation it will take about 20 minutes until we get to the hotel, so I guess we'll be there around 11.40h-12.00h. So I'll see you guys there? If anything changes: Nat has my phone number, so lemme know okay?
> 
> Have a nice flight and have fun tomorrow! So excited to meet you all!





We will !!!!


----------



## nataliam1976

Black_Swarmer said:


> Hey guys and girls  I'm home from Aalborg - now I just need to unpack and re-pack ... DH and cats are delighted to see me, even if it is a brief visit!
> 
> Great to see that you've figured out all kinds of details, I'll just follow Nat like a shadow
> 
> Nat - we'll talk about what time we'll meet at the airport or if we go together, right now I just need to lay back on the couch for while ... and watch some Desperate Housewifes




Brian says he will drive me, but we can go together hun, no worries ! I am just home from work, and I wont be doing much tonight, packing tomorrow...soooo tired!

so what, is everyone wearing sports clothes? Im packing my sweats, jeans and trainers then hehe


----------



## hinotori

I will be in Amsterdam on friday 14th around 18.30 in the evening! Will bring some cupcakes and brownies


----------



## hinotori

ps its so cold in Holland now! i am wearing my scarf and wintercoat, how crazy is that~!


----------



## Roxana

Oh, you guys should be happy it has been so cold the past days... the garbage collectors are on a strike (I think for 2 weeks already) so the city is a mess and hot weather would only make it stinkier! They are also on a strike where I live, and it seems it will take another week...

elsie: I'm getting back to your pm in a minute!


----------



## Roxana

Let me add that apart of the not so stinky garbage mess, it sucks that is has been so cold this week. But like Elsie said, it looks like it will get better this weekend!

Has anyone made a list yet about the dayplan or will it be like 'whatever happens'?


----------



## nataliam1976

Roxana said:


> Let me add that apart of the not so stinky garbage mess, it sucks that is has been so cold this week. But like Elsie said, it looks like it will get better this weekend!
> 
> Has anyone made a list yet about the dayplan or will it be like 'whatever happens'?



I think the dayplan is whatever happens lol


----------



## Elsie87

nataliam1976 said:


> Brian says he will drive me, but we can go together hun, no worries ! I am just home from work, and I wont be doing much tonight, packing tomorrow...soooo tired!
> 
> *so what, is everyone wearing sports clothes? Im packing my sweats, jeans and trainers then hehe*


 
Hey, don't you dare forget those Extremes darling! 

I'm wearing comfy clothes during the day (jeans-tunic-trainers-trench-Gaucho) and a bit more dressy stuff in the evening. And I'm bringing a pair of CL Very Privé heels, haha! 

Okay, slight change of plans: I will be arriving at the hotel by myself, and Rox will meet up with us later on.


----------



## Elsie87

Roxana said:


> Oh, you guys should be happy it has been so cold the past days... *the garbage collectors are on a strike* *(I think for 2 weeks already) so the city is a mess and hot weather would only make it stinkier!* They are also on a strike where I live, and it seems it will take another week...
> 
> elsie: I'm getting back to your pm in a minute!


 
LOL! Yeah, maybe slightly colder weather isn't so bad after all...


----------



## An4

Elsie87 said:


> Hey, don't you dare forget those Extremes darling!
> 
> I'm wearing comfy clothes during the day (*jeans-tunic-trainers-trench-Gaucho*) and a bit more dressy stuff in the evening. And I'm bringing a pair of CL Very Privé heels, haha!
> 
> Okay, slight change of plans: I will be arriving at the hotel by myself, and Rox will meet up with us later on.



 this is exactly what I'll be wearing! 

but no nice shoes for me  damn toe...

good luck on your trips, see you soon!


----------



## nataliam1976

Emi and jovi, since we are going today, you need to hold the fort so to speak  Have a lovely weekend, guys and see you on Sunday !


----------



## joviscot

Have a great time you guys and please try to behave!!!!!!!!!  Be safe!!


----------



## joviscot

nataliam1976 said:


> Emi and jovi, since we are going today, you need to hold the fort so to speak



Emi - its up to us!!  

Hey just as well I didnt book for Amsterdam cos my team made the Scottish Cup Final so I will be watching that - bet we lose - again ........!!


----------



## Elsie87

joviscot said:


> Have a great time you guys and please try to behave!!!!!!!!! Be safe!!


 
Thanks sweetie! 


I hope your team plays well!


----------



## joviscot

So do I Elsie or there will be trouble!!!  Ha!!


----------



## hinotori

Ah it was so wonderful to meet you all in Amsterdam! 
I had a lovely evening!! Thank you so much for the sweets Ana! 
Hope you will have a blast in Amsterdam this weekend


----------



## Roxana

I really had a great time too! It sure was nice to put a face to all the chatter here 
I wish I could have stayed a bit longer, but really wanted to have some time to see the bf (he left to the US for a week). I hope the others will have another great day today there and looking forward to hear their report back!

Hino, was your dad able to pick you up last night?


----------



## joviscot

Its turned into a BRILLIANT weekend - MY TEAM WON THE SCOTTISH CUP!!  They beat the other team 3:0 !!  OMG!!


----------



## eminere

The stunning new Lady Blue Shanghai campaign:


----------



## Roxana

Congrats Jovi!!!

nice ad emi, the bag looks gorgious on her arm!


----------



## pegasuscom

:cry:  Auntie Nat's phone call didn't go thru this morning and 3 Verizon reps later I still cannot call her back!  *sigh*  I hope all of you ladies had a safe, fun, shopalicious trip, ate tons of brownies and met some steamy hot guys!  I am with you in spirit.


----------



## joviscot

Emi love the picture - nice bag!!

Dont normally drink but nearly finished a bottle of Champagne by myself last night!!  Boy did I pay for that this morning at work!!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Hi guys and girls :waving:

We're back! or at least some of us are since we left An and BF in A'dam, they're going back tomorrow. 

It was a great trip and it was so fun meeting all of you!  *Roxana*, hope you got to say goodbye to BF and *Hino*, hope you had a blast at the Lady Gaga concert! *Pega*, it would have been so great to say hi to you on the phone - we were all there, next time we will succeed! 

I'm beat now, so pics will come later - Elsie and me broke all the 'laws' at the Purse Museum and took a lot of pics from there (we didn't know we weren't allowed to ...) and of course we will reveal our A'dam goodies too 

*Jovi* and *Eminere* - looks like you guys have been holding the fort in our absense! and *Jovi*, congrats on the victory  you might have had some hangovers from the bubbly, but I hope you had fun before that 

It was fun to be in A'dam, but it's gooood to be home!


----------



## hinotori

Hi welcome back home Camilla! Hope you had a wonderful time in Amsterdam 

Luckily my dad did picked me up Rox  

Gaga's concert was awesome!

I took a few pics, but bear the quality!

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=430639&id=503010251&l=1e759d24b8


----------



## Roxana

Welcome back blackie!!! 
It's too bad we weren't able to make the pursemuseum on friday so I'm looking forward to your pics! Did you guys make the boat trip too?

Yes I was happy that I had some quality time with the bf, he was also really sweet to pick me up from the station so I didn't have to ride the bike in the night...
He had a good flight and talked to him on the phone already today 

Hino: my gosh! those pics are great, were you THAT close?!


----------



## hinotori

Yeah I was standing very close to the stage, but at the side though... She had a lil catwalk, which I didn't knew beforehand... Otherwise I would be standing there! Bummer!


----------



## Roxana

Oh, I think it is a pretty great spot already, but I get what you mean.

And I just remembered I made pics with my phone of your wonderfull cupcakes (yes everyone, hino spoiled us rotten with delicious homemade cupcakes AND brownies, hehe!), I will try to post them this week when I figure out how to get them off this phone (still need to read the manual, lol!)


----------



## Elsie87

Hi girls and boy!


Okay, Amsterdam was the BEST! I really had a blast meeting you all! 

I will post some pics (without people on it) on the forum and those who have requested some pics will get them by PM. But I'm a little short for time right now (need to study and have to go to class), so you'll probably see those tonight (and if not that, definitely tomorrow then). 


Here's a little preview though:


----------



## eminere

Loving the crazy techno electropop colours!

Awww my name's on the card


----------



## nataliam1976

Hello everyone ! It was a fantastic weekend, thanks so much for all the great fun! and lots of hugs for the ones who couldnt make it, we missed you, guys And as you can see on Elsie's picture, we were thinking about you! 


Emi, we took the picture in Ben and Jerry, the violet sofas were so pretty


----------



## eminere

Wish I could have been there!


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;15330850 said:
			
		

> Wish I could have been there!




If you ever come to Europe we will adjust to your schedule and organize a special Dior meeting just for you!


----------



## An4

we're alive!!!!! 


guys, seriously, BF and I LOVED A'dam and ALL OF YOU! I'm so glad we got to meet, it was so much fun! thank you all for being so great  

our flight was supposed to leave at 11.20 and we took off at 18.20! we had turbulence, I was horrified again, but somehow we made it. I might become Amish after this...

we missed you *Elsie*, *Cam*, and *Nat *when you left, but we did manage to go to Rijksmuseum (or as we like to call it KHJKHKH museum), go to Hard Rock for a bite to eat, walk around A'dam, visit the red light district again (yes, we did) and I discovered a store - Van Ravenstien (something like that) with BALENCIAGAS and givenchy among other brands. I was drooling for a good 15 minutes. it was sunday afternoon so it was closed and my drooling went unnoticed...
we also found a perfect little coffeshop with a solitary girl in it so high and serene we had the urge to join her, but didn't in the end.

*Hino*, we're still talking about those cupcakes and brownies! 
*Rox*, that wine at the park was so special, thank you for that!
you local ladies really made us feel welcome!

soooo tell me *you all*- which candy did you like the best? there will be more to come 


*emi*, we really missed our little Dior crew so we decided to show you all we were thinking of you! 

*jovi *congrats to your team!

*pegasus*, you should really kick some american operators ass, we tried and tried to reach you... guess you have to come 


big hug to all of you, I'm so tired...

xx


p.s. I got that beautiful Addicted to Dior lip gloss charm thingy at the airport!


----------



## hinotori

Ah I am glad to hear that you all got safely home!

I was watching the news today and thought of you Ana, so terrible that you had to wait so long for your flight! But luckily you could fly back the same day and did not had to wait a few more days! Turbulence again? Scary!

Haha really are you still talking about the cupcakes and brownies? 

I havent tried the sweets yet, but will soon! Ate so much this weekend and today!


----------



## Roxana

Poor Ana! I totally understand what you feel about the flying.
Thank you too for the chocolate goodies from your country!
I've only had the Bajadera so far. That stuff is sweet!!  only 1 at a time! HAHA!

I actually asked the bf to look out for that Dior-thingy at the airport too, I thought that was soooo cute! I'd love to have it if only to remind me of the lovely meet (well, actually I do already have my inclusion that has the memory of being bought in great company ofcourse )

An, Did you find the M.Kors things you were looking for the next day?
And funny, when I was just walking the dogs I remembered your bf's popcorn story, which made me lol again!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

And isn't it about time to show people exactly what they missed from Hino's bakery?  Again, thanks Hino, and you should consider opening a goodie store 

Gorgeous and very tasty muffins!






I ate this ... cute little piece of cake art!





The brownies - soooo good!





And before you all think this is going to turn into 'cake-talk' extravaganza, here's a little somethin' else ... before leaving to A'dam we joked a lot about Bigfoot (formerly known as Ana's BF) wearing my Extremes so I of course had to bring them for him to try  it was such a pretty sight and here's the proof!





That's all the pics I got for now, too tired edit the rest of them ... will post link when I get them done!


----------



## hinotori

Ah the pics are very lovely ! Thanks for taking them Camilla, sweet memories 

Lol the extremes picture is fab


----------



## An4

*hino*, yes, we really are still talking about them!  I think your cakes would have helped me on the plane, at least the sugar would kick in and I would forget about being up in the air. please open a goodie store!

*Rox*, yep, that chocolate is very sweet, but I love it and the great thing is you don't need to much of it, I think that's the point of a treat. I can control myself when it comes to that, unlike regular chocolate 

*Cam* LOL that pic is great!!!
how's hubby and the kitties?


----------



## eminere

Ana! Your bf has sexy feet


----------



## An4

I'll tell him!

I think anyone would with those extremes 

how are you hun? any luck with the job hunt?


----------



## pegasuscom

I am so glad that the Dior family made it back safely from A'dam!  Thanks for the sweet note on the pile o purses!  I would love to see more pics and feel free to PM me the naughty ones!  Is Hino a professional baker?  Those sweets look better than some I have seen in the store.  Ana, your BF is gonna have to go up a size or 5 if he really wants to wear heels!  Thanks for trying to call me -- I apologize on behalf of myself, Verizon & the US.  The Verizon reps had NO idea what to do... scary.  Cupcakes, crossdressing, and shopping?  It just doesn't get any better!  Did you all meet any hot guys?


----------



## An4

^ darling, there were also diamonds and a purse museum... and a certain brownie 

I saw a few hot guys at the stores we went into... we also had a Cosmopolitan (the magazine) and some hotties in there so Nat tried to make one of them come to life 

we had such a great time! are you afraid of flying? if not I hope you can come next time!

BF will probably have some CLs custom made in the future


----------



## pegasuscom

Not afraid to fly at all.  I have some family health issues going on right now that prohibit me from doing most everything except working (and why I haven't been online much).  I haven't even been shopping in like forever!  My Fiance wanted to come to A'dam when I told him about it and I would have preferred it to be a bachelorette party!  He was mumbling something about me being loose in Amsterdam with a bunch of purse women eating brownies and shopping...  :feminist: so next time I will have to be sneaky about the trip  

For every pair of CLs the BF gets, you get two!


----------



## nataliam1976

I swear that cutie sleeping on the side in Cosmo spread...if I ever have one dream to wish anything I want is him being transferred immediately to my bed! 

Still waiting for the modelling pics of boyfriend in CLs so that I can make it my avatar hehehe


An, Im so sorry you had to wait so long, but Im happy you made it home safe, hunny!

Pega, why dont I just show modern technology what I think of it and call you anyway from the office? We can chat and I will tell you all about the trip hihi


----------



## nataliam1976

pegasuscom said:


> Not afraid to fly at all. I have some family health issues going on right now that prohibit me from doing most everything except working (and why I haven't been online much). I haven't even been shopping in like forever! My Fiance wanted to come to A'dam when I told him about it and I would have preferred it to be a bachelorette party! He was mumbling something about me being loose in Amsterdam with a bunch of purse women eating brownies and shopping... :feminist: so next time I will have to be sneaky about the trip
> 
> For every pair of CLs the BF gets, you get two!


 

oh he can come...if he foots the shopping bills! 

CL selection in Amsterdam was ridiculously poor, I ended up with ferragamos for work and Im loving them, so wont complain anyway


----------



## joviscot

Glad you guys had a great time in Amsterdam.  The muffins look delish!!  The goodies as well!!

Have finally sobered up after the weekend so am feeling human again!!


----------



## An4

oh so sorry to hear that *pegas*!
I hope everything will be OK and then you can reward yourself with a trip! and some shopping  I love duty free zones at the airports! 

*nat*, thanks! I was the happiest person on earth when that plane landed!
I wanna walk around A'dam and have some cafe latte with you... and then pay a visit to ben&jerrys! hehe


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> I wanna walk around A'dam and have some cafe latte with you... and then pay a visit to ben&jerrys! hehe


 

I know... I miss you !


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> I'll tell him!
> 
> I think anyone would with those extremes
> 
> how are you hun? any luck with the job hunt?


No luck yet 

Might write an open letter to Chanel tomorrow hmmm


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;15342629 said:
			
		

> No luck yet
> 
> Might write an open letter to Chanel tomorrow hmmm


 

CHANEL !!!! YES please do ! but you wont cheat on us with Chanel ladies if you get a job there though, will you?


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> CHANEL !!!! YES please do ! but you wont cheat on us with Chanel ladies if you get a job there though, will you?


No way! It's so much more friendly in these parts.


----------



## Elsie87

Ok guys, I'm so sorry for the pics delay; college is murder... The professors are all throwing in classes at the last minute and all my free time goes to studying (hadn't had time to study in A'dam you know ). But trust me, you will all get your requested pics! 

Here are a few more:


_Boat ride_


















_Purse museum_







_And a pair of sexy feet!_







More are coming soon!


----------



## Elsie87

Hmmm, PM's don't seem to let me attach pics so those who've requested specific pics just PM me your email address and I'll send them to you that way. 


I've prepared your new avatar already Nat.  This was the one you wanted, right?


----------



## hinotori

*An4*, i wish i could open a goodie store!!! Too bad I didn't made any extra for you to eat in the plane hehe!!!

*Pegasus*, no I am not a professional baker at all hihi... But thanks for the compliment! It's just one of my hobbies to bake I guess!


----------



## Roxana

Whahaha! For a brief second I didn't realize that was bigfoot again and I was like


----------



## nataliam1976

Elsie87 said:


> Hmmm, PM's don't seem to let me attach pics so those who've requested specific pics just PM me your email address and I'll send them to you that way.
> 
> 
> I've prepared your new avatar already Nat.  This was the one you wanted, right?



Thank you Elsie, yes it is lol


----------



## eminere

HAHAHAHA you guys are hilarious! 

_Ana, I hope your bf didn't enjoy the experience TOO much..._


----------



## hinotori

Ana, thank you for the yummy sweets! I tried them all, i love them, all 3!


----------



## pegasuscom

nataliam1976 said:


> I swear that cutie sleeping on the side in Cosmo spread...if I ever have one dream to wish anything I want is him being transferred immediately to my bed!
> 
> Still waiting for the modelling pics of boyfriend in CLs so that I can make it my avatar hehehe
> 
> 
> An, Im so sorry you had to wait so long, but Im happy you made it home safe, hunny!
> 
> *Pega, why dont I just show modern technology what I think of it and call you anyway from the office? We can chat and I will tell you all about the trip hihi*



Sounds great Auntie Nat!  I am going to PM you another number that may work better and we can try to set up a time (I am in and out of nuclear medicine at the hospital and you have to kill your phones or it interferes with their equipment)!    Um, Auntie Nat?  I have just one word for you - WAXING! 

Keep the pics coming ladies!  Ana, your boyfriend sounds like he is lots of fun and a good sport!


----------



## nataliam1976

pegasuscom said:


> Sounds great Auntie Nat!  I am going to PM you another number that may work better and we can try to set up a time (I am in and out of nuclear medicine at the hospital and you have to kill your phones or it interferes with their equipment)!    Um, Auntie Nat?  I have just one word for you - WAXING!
> 
> Keep the pics coming ladies!  Ana, your boyfriend sounds like he is lots of fun and a good sport!



Silly its not me in the' tar ! My feet arent that small!!! 

yeah lets have a proper chat when you have time, its not like you live at the other end of the wo...ahem


----------



## Elsie87

More pics coming up tonight! 

By the way *Ana*: I liked Napolitanke best!


----------



## An4

eminere;15350136 said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHA you guys are hilarious!
> 
> _Ana, I hope your bf didn't enjoy the experience TOO much..._



hahahahaha it was sooo much fun!

actually *emi*, he did!!
BF once tried my black thick tights and was amazed at how great his legs look. and he once kissed a boy and he liked it 
I think it's all healthy curiosity, part of experimenting. but I don't label people, so I don't feel threatened. as long as we function in _all _departments it's all good.


----------



## An4

hinotori said:


> Ana, thank you for the yummy sweets! I tried them all, i love them, all 3!



you're welcome hun, so glad you do. I'll bring more next time


----------



## An4

pegasuscom said:


> Sounds great Auntie Nat!  I am going to PM you another number that may work better and we can try to set up a time (I am in and out of nuclear medicine at the hospital and you have to kill your phones or it interferes with their equipment)!    Um, Auntie Nat?  I have just one word for you - WAXING!
> 
> Keep the pics coming ladies!  *Ana, your boyfriend sounds like he is lots of fun and a good sport!*



thanks, I think so too. we've been laughing and having fun for 4 years now...
that's why I felt it was OK to bring him to meet the girls, because he's very calm and fun to be with.
so you're coming next time?


----------



## An4

Elsie87 said:


> More pics coming up tonight!
> 
> By the way *Ana*: I liked Napolitanke best!



thanks for the pics Elsie! hope you pass all the exams 

OK, you're getting a big box of those


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> hahahahaha it was sooo much fun!
> 
> actually *emi*, he did!!
> BF once tried my black thick tights and was amazed at how great his legs look. and he once kissed a boy and he liked it
> I think it's all healthy curiosity, part of experimenting. but I don't label people, so I don't feel threatened. as long as we function in _all _departments it's all good.


Wow you are such a great (and open-minded) girlfriend!


----------



## eminere

Elsie87 said:


> More pics coming up tonight!
> 
> By the way *Ana*: I liked Napolitanke best!


More pics, more pics!!!


----------



## nataliam1976

Next meeting I wanna see An's boyfriend make out with a guy while wearing CLs....


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> Next meeting I wanna see An's boyfriend make out with a guy while wearing CLs....



 we'll just need some booze!
but if he gets to make out with a cute guy I wanna make out with a cute girl!
or a guy. whatever


----------



## An4

eminere&#8482;;15366025 said:
			
		

> Wow you are such a great (and open-minded) girlfriend!



:kiss:


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> I wanna make out with a cute girl!
> or a guy. whatever


 
same here. As long as I make out !


----------



## Elsie87

As promised, some more pics:


*Boat ride*


----------



## Elsie87

*The garbage problem*












*The best quote ever!*






_Homo sapiens non urinat in ventum - A wise man does not pee into the wind_


----------



## Elsie87

*The Tibetan/Nepalese restaurant we visited*







*Nightlife* 







More pics from the purse museum will follow later on!


----------



## joviscot

Loving the photoes!!


----------



## hinotori

Love the pics Elsie


----------



## An4

wow, Elsie the pics are great! 

I'm PMing you my email, send me everything you have from A'dam, petty please!
I wanna show it to my friends.

*nat*, did you know angelina is a HUGE fan of ferragamo? 
guess you'll have to give me those shoes now!


----------



## joviscot

Got the date yesterday for my 2nd eye operation - Wednesday, 23rd June.


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> *nat*, did you know angelina is a HUGE fan of ferragamo?
> guess you'll have to give me those shoes now!


 
No, because I know Ferragamo only sells to her because they have no choice....keeping my shoes lol


----------



## nataliam1976

joviscot said:


> Got the date yesterday for my 2nd eye operation - Wednesday, 23rd June.


 

Thats great hun! How is your 1 eye doing?


----------



## joviscot

Nat - before I answer your question, your wee photo always makes me laugh!!  sorry!!

My one eye is doing great.  Was at the optomotrist and was told that it had gone from minus 16 to minus 1.5 !!  Woo hoo!!


----------



## Elsie87

^Great news! 


So I wore my Savane Chic pumps today for my last day of class (I've been wearing sneakers all week, wanted to wear something nice). Result: a big blister... 

I'm leaving for Luxemburg to study tomorrow. So I will see you all again on Monday!


----------



## Elsie87

nataliam1976 said:


> No, because I know Ferragamo only sells to her because they have no choice....keeping my shoes lol


 
Haha!


----------



## nataliam1976

Elsie87 said:


> ^Great news!
> 
> 
> So I wore my Savane Chic pumps today for my last day of class (I've been wearing sneakers all week, wanted to wear something nice). Result: a big blister...
> 
> I'm leaving for Luxemburg to study tomorrow. So I will see you all again on Monday!



see you babe! 


Jovi, this is such great news, hun, I hope your other eye will improve enormously as well


----------



## Roxana

Great pics girls, thnx for posting!

Jovi: wow, what an improvement! GL with the second one too!!


----------



## eminere

A reveal is soon in order...


----------



## joviscot

Roxana said:


> Jovi: wow, what an improvement! GL with the second one too!!



I know - the pain when I woke up from the op was worth it!!  Its also the fact I can see out my left eye without any contact lenses or glasses!!  Totally changed my life!!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

joviscot said:


> I know - the pain when I woke up from the op was worth it!! Its also the fact I can see out my left eye without any contact lenses or glasses!! Totally changed my life!!


 
That is so great, jovi! and now it won't be long before both eyes are fixed


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;15387742 said:
			
		

> A reveal is soon in order...




Emi, in non Dior or Dior purchases? !


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> Emi, in non Dior or Dior purchases? !


Dior


----------



## Black_Swarmer

eminere;15390212 said:
			
		

> Dior


 
Yeah  - let's see it!


----------



## eminere

It will also be a first on the forum


----------



## Black_Swarmer

eminere;15390240 said:
			
		

> It will also be a first on the forum


 
Tease!!!


----------



## eminere

All is revealed! 

(And I promise without any further teasing )

http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/reveal-a-forum-first-590797.html


----------



## joviscot

Nice pouch Emi - congrats.


----------



## An4

I had the best day!!! I held 8 tiny kittens in my hands  
I'll post pics when I get them. I was with my first cousins (we grew up together, we're practically sisters, it was fun) and 2 of their cats had babies recently. 

*jovi*, so happy to hear about your eyes! 

*Elsie*, hope the blisters heals soon  have a great stay/study in Luxembourg. 

*nat* first - LOL; second - but don't you feel kinda dirty wearing the same things like her? your shoes would be happier with me, I promise


----------



## Roxana

Good news everyone! I have a job interview this week!
It's a parttime job and the description seems like a nice job. I heard they can be 'hard' on interviews and since I am NOT that experienced with interviews I'd love to hear any tips  I'm so excited!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Great to hear about the interview Roxana! I haven't had too much experience with interviews either so I don't have any tips ... just a bunch of good luck wishes


----------



## hinotori

Roxana said:


> Good news everyone! I have a job interview this week!
> It's a parttime job and the description seems like a nice job. I heard they can be 'hard' on interviews and since I am NOT that experienced with interviews I'd love to hear any tips  I'm so excited!



Ah good luck girl!!!
Well most of the time when I have an interview, I try to prepare myself for it by checking the companys website. Try to write down a few questions they might ask  (voorbeeld: wat zijn je sterke/zwakke punten? waarom zouden wij jou moeten aannemen?) Good luck girl!


----------



## nataliam1976

Roxana said:


> Good news everyone! I have a job interview this week!
> It's a parttime job and the description seems like a nice job. I heard they can be 'hard' on interviews and since I am NOT that experienced with interviews I'd love to hear any tips  I'm so excited!



aaaw good luck ! what kind of company is it? if you give more info maybe I can give you some tips on the interview


----------



## joviscot

I have had lots of interviews recently but never get the jobs, so I have no tips!!  Sorry!!  

Check the website.  A lot of companies have asked me questions about the company, so I have been able to answer - and they were impressed (still didnt get the jobs but thats me not you!!).  Look at the job description, do you have questions??  Write them down and ask at the interview.

Good luck.


----------



## Roxana

Thanks you all for the sweet words and tips! I did check the website (most of us here in Holland kinda have to use it, so I knew it already)
Can't share too much details of the company here in the open though, since there is only 1 and for everyone and any description would kinda reveal it (it's not a commercial company), but I'll let you all know at the next meet or through pm 
Yes, and hino, you're right, strong/weaks are probably a good point, although I HATE that question, lol! Never know what to say about that, imo all answers would sound silly (either you love yourself too much or you are stupid enough to tell them your weak points).... Guess I'll have to do some homework before I go there! Yikes...


----------



## Roxana

O and on another note, it's 20+ degrees outside and I'm 'working' at my current job, man! the hours seem to pass soooooo slowly, I wanna go outside into the sun!!

Only 30 more minutes...


----------



## An4

Rox, good luck!!! be prepared as some interviewers like to be rude to see how you handle pressure


----------



## An4

*nat*, have you seen gossip girl finale yet? I wanna discuss it with you! c'mon!


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> *nat*, have you seen gossip girl finale yet? I wanna discuss it with you! c'mon!



haha just finished watching it !!! I dont know what to think, if it was hilariously bad or good ! I mean, Nate getting two hookers for a threesome, really!? And what, Blair couldnt text Chuck that Dorota is in labour and she is on her way to him? I swear Chuck is more melodramatic that me at the age of 13 lol How did you like it hun?


----------



## pegasuscom

*Elsinator* - You are a great photog, beautiful photos!  
*Jovi* - Great news on the eye!  I am sure you will be so happy when both eyes are corrected. 
*Ana* - Are you getting a kitty or just window shopping? 
*Roxana* - Congrats on the job interview! 
*Nat* - When do we get to see the A'dam loot?


----------



## nataliam1976

An you HAVE TO see new Rules of Engagement asap, its hilarious!!!


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> An you HAVE TO see new Rules of Engagement asap, its hilarious!!!


Oliver Hudson's cute


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;15420439 said:
			
		

> Oliver Hudson's cute



he is ! but he plays such a goofball, its influencing my attraction to him lol


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> haha just finished watching it !!! I dont know what to think, if it was hilariously bad or good ! I mean, Nate getting two hookers for a threesome, really!? And what, Blair couldnt text Chuck that Dorota is in labour and she is on her way to him? I swear Chuck is more melodramatic that me at the age of 13 lol How did you like it hun?



it was annoying! well, still better than grey's anatomy, that was the dumbest finale ever. 
anyway, I agree with you on all points - these people text each other practically every 5 minutes, you'd expect gossip girl to at least text everyone that dorota is in labor, let alone blair. so I don't buy it. and yes, nate with those two (ugly) hookers (please, I've seen at least 10 hotter ones in A'dam  he has the money, he could've gotten some better ones but I'm digressing) makes no sense, he's hot and rich, he could've just gone out and picked up some nice girls after crying on their shoulder. chuck does the hookers, not nate... nate played videogames with jenny, chuck f* little jenny, KWIM? and I wanna see girls with some hot naked guys in paris after shopping, why wouldn't they heal a broken heart like that? 

good thing is they're getting rid of jenny for a while. I hope vanessa won't come back either, maybe she'll go lesbian...

georgina was a nice twist, that's a good way to stir some drama and get a few episodes. shooting chuck also good. but I really really hated him sleeping with little jenny. plus I think amanda missed the point of jenny removing her sheets - she didn't do it, like amanda wrote, out of teenage shame, but because there was some physical evidence of sex, after all - she did lose her V card. much ado 'bout nothing.

this show desperately needs some new characters, I mean, these people can't be the only rich people on manhattan, right?



nataliam1976 said:


> An you HAVE TO see new Rules of Engagement asap, its hilarious!!!



which one? I have to download the yesterday's one, but I watched the last week's episode - timmy was hilarious!


----------



## An4

pegasuscom said:


> *Elsinator* - You are a great photog, beautiful photos!
> *Jovi* - Great news on the eye!  I am sure you will be so happy when both eyes are corrected.
> *Ana* - Are you getting a kitty or just window shopping?
> *Roxana* - Congrats on the job interview!
> *Nat* - When do we get to see the A'dam loot?



not yet, I play with them whenever I can, these were sooo cute and tiny...


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> it was annoying! well, still better than grey's anatomy, that was the dumbest finale ever.
> anyway, I agree with you on all points - these people text each other practically every 5 minutes, you'd expect gossip girl to at least text everyone that dorota is in labor, let alone blair. so I don't buy it. and yes, nate with those two (ugly) hookers (please, I've seen at least 10 hotter ones in A'dam  he has the money, he could've gotten some better ones but I'm digressing) makes no sense, he's hot and rich, he could've just gone out and picked up some nice girls after crying on their shoulder. chuck does the hookers, not nate... nate played videogames with jenny, chuck f* little jenny, KWIM? and I wanna see girls with some hot naked guys in paris after shopping, why wouldn't they heal a broken heart like that?
> 
> good thing is they're getting rid of jenny for a while. I hope vanessa won't come back either, maybe she'll go lesbian...
> 
> georgina was a nice twist, that's a good way to stir some drama and get a few episodes. shooting chuck also good. but I really really hated him sleeping with little jenny. plus I think amanda missed the point of jenny removing her sheets - she didn't do it, like amanda wrote, out of teenage shame, but because there was some physical evidence of sex, after all - she did lose her V card. much ado 'bout nothing.
> 
> this show desperately needs some new characters, I mean, these people can't be the only rich people on manhattan, right?
> 
> 
> 
> which one? I have to download the yesterday's one, but I watched the last week's episode - timmy was hilarious!



The yesterdays one - I watched it twice one after another hehe it was sooo cool.

There is something about Georgina that drives me absolutely bonkers, I cant put my finger on it, so I actually didnt want her to come back ever...but I will take her if it means Jenny will be gone !  Chuck should have made her clean his apartment after he got her in bed! And ack I actually forgot amanda does recaps of it, Im gonna read it tomorrow on the way to Poland and post again lol


----------



## Roxana

I got the job!! It was totally unexpected actually since I didn't really have that 'yay' feeling when I left yesterday, but apparantly they were really enthusiastic about meeting me and today I heard they want me to start next week! Now hopefully the salary can be adjusted a bit more to my liking


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Congratulations Roxana! That is great  Hope everything goes the way you want it to


----------



## Roxana

Thnx Camilla!


----------



## joviscot

Congrats Rox - well done you.


----------



## Roxana

^thanks jovi!

so what's the news here? 
Elsie, are you almost done with your exams yet? Or not quite yet? If not, hang in there, it's almost summer!

And Ana, did you take our advice about the sliced frozen bread?


----------



## nataliam1976

Rox, this is great news, hun, congrats ! 


Im home visiting mum for two weeks now, taking mummy to a Michael Buble concert in Berlin tomorrow, catching up on reading books and relaxing - I slept 16 hours when I arrived and then almost most of the day, I didnt realize I was soo tired ! 

Cant wait to come back to Denmark this time because its me and Cami Sex and the city ladies night then !!!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

nataliam1976 said:


> Cant wait to come back to Denmark this time because its me and Cami Sex and the city ladies night then !!!


 
Exactly! The weather has to clear and get summery by then if we are to sport our Extremes for SATC2 

Have a great vacation and concert - hope you are not too bothered by the overflown rivers ...


----------



## Roxana

Thanks nat! And have a good time at you mom's, enjoy the rest!

An SATC! Ofcourse! I think it is out here now too, have to make plans to go asap


----------



## nataliam1976

Black_Swarmer said:


> Exactly! The weather has to clear and get summery by then if we are to sport our Extremes for SATC2
> 
> Have a great vacation and concert - hope you are not too bothered by the overflown rivers ...




no, we are lucky because there is no river nearby enough to cause us trouble ! Its a nightmare in many other places though


Thank Rox, I will enjoy as much as I can !


----------



## An4

Roxana said:


> ^thanks jovi!
> 
> so what's the news here?
> Elsie, are you almost done with your exams yet? Or not quite yet? If not, hang in there, it's almost summer!
> 
> And Ana, did you take our advice about the sliced frozen bread?




Rox, CONGRATS on the new job!!!!  I'm so happy for you, that's such great news! you can PM me about the details, what will you be doing etc. if it's not a problem of course 

I still haven't frozen any bread because I haven't been eating it much lately. but I'm gonna do it soon, I told my mom about it also and she loved the idea, so she'll try it too! but old habits die hard so it'll take a while for this to catch on.


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> Rox, this is great news, hun, congrats !
> 
> 
> Im home visiting mum for two weeks now, t*aking mummy to a Michael Buble concert in Berlin tomorrow*, catching up on reading books and relaxing - I slept 16 hours when I arrived and then almost most of the day, I didnt realize I was soo tired !
> 
> Cant wait to come back to Denmark this time because its me and Cami Sex and the city ladies night then !!!



that's soo sweet! *nat*, I love it that we can text, because I only come here every few days 

wow, you really were exhausted! hope you get some good rest over there! and then you should come over here 

and I envy you on the ladies night, I'm gonna have to do something here, I can't wait for the movie! I might take BF 

I've been going around hospitals and doctors, this time they'll hopefully figure out why I can't breathe. they found that I have higher blood pressure /no more salt for me *nat*,  /
so we'll see why that is, because I never had trouble before (it might me heart or the kidneys). anyway, I should know more after June 1st so I'll let you guys know.


----------



## hinotori

Congratulations on your new job *Rox*!! I am so happy for you


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> that's soo sweet! *nat*, I love it that we can text, because I only come here every few days
> 
> wow, you really were exhausted! hope you get some good rest over there! and then you should come over here
> 
> and I envy you on the ladies night, I'm gonna have to do something here, I can't wait for the movie! I might take BF
> 
> I've been going around hospitals and doctors, this time they'll hopefully figure out why I can't breathe. they found that I have higher blood pressure /no more salt for me *nat*,  /
> so we'll see why that is, because I never had trouble before (it might me heart or the kidneys). anyway, I should know more after June 1st so I'll let you guys know.




just back from the concert, it was AMAZING ! I love this guy...*dreamy eyes*

hello, hormonal medication ! how can they not figure out where your high blood pressure comes from? D'uh!


----------



## Swe3tGirl

Hi everyone!!! I've been MIA for quite a while because school and work was really killing me...I did have time to stop by the forums to check up on your purchases and whatnot! How have you all been?? I've missed you!

Emi, did you finally get a job??

An4, How is the new place coming along? 

So I e-mailed my SA at Dior and she said that the only handbag collections going on sale are the Demi Lune and Soft woven =( I was reading how the Dior sales in other countries are sooo big compared to the one near me! Sometimes living in Canada sucks =P


----------



## Elsie87

^You were not the only one MIA, haha! Stupid exams! 

Okay, I think everybody has their requested pics now, right? If I've forgotten someone, just let me know! 

I've finished two exams so far; both went well! 

Congrats on the new job, *Rox*!


----------



## Roxana

Thanx hinotori and Elsie! I'm starting this week (wednesday) for the 1st time.

Elsie: I got the pics, many thanks!


----------



## pegasuscom

Elsie87 said:


> ^You were not the only one MIA, haha! Stupid exams!
> 
> Okay, I think everybody has their requested pics now, right? If I've forgotten someone, just let me know!
> 
> I've finished two exams so far; both went well!
> 
> Congrats on the new job, *Rox*!



*Elsinator* - How did the exams go?  Thanks so much for the link and for the e with the fabulous pics!  You all are so beautiful and look like you had a great time! 

*Rox* - Congrats on your new job! 

*Ana* - How are you feeling? 

Hi to *Everyone*!


----------



## Swe3tGirl

I know what you mean...having to take 3 summer courses and on top a job, its sooo exhausting! How did your exams go?



Elsie87 said:


> ^You were not the only one MIA, haha! Stupid exams!
> 
> Okay, I think everybody has their requested pics now, right? If I've forgotten someone, just let me know!
> 
> I've finished two exams so far; both went well!
> 
> Congrats on the new job, *Rox*!


----------



## Elsie87

My exams are going well so far! 


Thanks girls!


----------



## Swe3tGirl

Aww that's good to hear! 

On a bad note: I was strongly considering on dropping one of the course I am currently taking, becuase I cannot handle the amount of stress, but the last day to drop course with good academic standing was last week! I am so mad right now...I have to write an essay, but all the books in my univeristy library are taken out by other students, and the largest public library in my city is closed down for renovations...how sad is that!?!? I am really stuck on how to continue on and write that essay! =(



Elsie87 said:


> My exams are going well so far!
> 
> 
> Thanks girls!


----------



## brintee

Hi ladies, im not sure where to post this but I was wondering if you knew what the discount on shoes was at the boutiques? I am wanting a pair of wedges. Does anyone have a good SA that I can use?? Thanks


----------



## Roxana

Hey everyone!

Wow, the weather here today is beautiful, such a warm sunny day! So, is it like that all over Europe with u guys? Makes me really dream about summer holidays


----------



## nataliam1976

Roxana said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Wow, the weather here today is beautiful, such a warm sunny day! So, is it like that all over Europe with u guys? Makes me really dream about summer holidays





beautiful weather here too hunny, 22 degrees! the doggie spent the whole day on the terrace enjoying the sun with me


----------



## nataliam1976

pegasuscom said:


> Hi to *Everyone*!





Hello !


----------



## nataliam1976

brintee said:


> Hi ladies, im not sure where to post this but I was wondering if you knew what the discount on shoes was at the boutiques? I am wanting a pair of wedges. Does anyone have a good SA that I can use?? Thanks




sorry hon, we only have one US gal here and not sure when she will be online next.


----------



## brintee

Ohh ok, thank you!! 



nataliam1976 said:


> sorry hon, we only have one US gal here and not sure when she will be online next.


----------



## Roxana

nataliam1976 said:


> beautiful weather here too hunny, 22 degrees! *the doggie* spent the whole day on the terrace enjoying the sun with me


 
OMG, did I miss something? Do you have a doggy? I wanna see pics! (or is it you mom's?)


----------



## nataliam1976

Roxana said:


> OMG, did I miss something? Do you have a doggy? I wanna see pics! (or is it you mom's?)



yes, its my mum's min pin, here she is !


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Roxana said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Wow, the weather here today is beautiful, such a warm sunny day! So, is it like that all over Europe with u guys? Makes me really dream about summer holidays


 
Great weather here too - waaay to great for sitting in the office and even a GA in the evening - came home from work at almost 10 pm   tomorrow is time for company summer party, so first we have a couple of hours listening to the CEO etc., then something in the city which is probably some kind of team building and in the evening dinner and dancing  Hope we get to spend the afternoon outside in the sunshine! 
Last year we went to Sweden and was divided into 8-10 teams, our assignment was to make a commercial film about the company, complete with acting, filming, directing, music and cutting etc. - so fun - and during dinner we had Oscar night  I hope tomorrow will be just as fun, we've been so busy the past 4-5 months so we need it ...


----------



## An4

heeeeeeeeeeey!!!


guess who has internet again 

congrats *Rox *on your new job and congrats to you *Elsie *on those exams 

*swe3tgirl *- thanks, the new place is great, BF and I love it!

aunty *Nat * hope you're having fun over there, kiss the doggy for me!
did you by any chance get that medicine? will you be able to?

*Cam*, what will you wear to the party? 
how are the kitties?
I just remembered something - can I use two of your photos of the elephant and post them in non-Dior purchases? I'm too lazy to take new pics 

where's *emi*?

*pegas* hope you're OK, how's the family member doing? 
my results came back - I'm fine. they checked my heart and it's ticking just peachy! that was a big relief! so I still don't know why I can't breathe properly. neither do doctors. maybe my thyroid is suffocating me 

hi to *everyone *else


----------



## Roxana

nataliam1976 said:


> yes, its my mum's min pin, here she is !


 
Ahhhhh, what a cutie!! She looks a bit like my doggy! I love mini pinschers! They are such brave doggies


----------



## Black_Swarmer

An4 said:


> heeeeeeeeeeey!!!
> 
> guess who has internet again
> ---
> 
> *Cam*, what will you wear to the party?
> how are the kitties?
> I just remembered something - can I use two of your photos of the elephant and post them in non-Dior purchases? I'm too lazy to take new pics
> 
> ---
> my results came back - I'm fine. they checked my heart and it's ticking just peachy! that was a big relief! so I still don't know why I can't breathe properly. neither do doctors. maybe my thyroid is suffocating me
> 
> hi to *everyone *else


Hey gorgeous!

Great to have you back, we've missed you 

So glad to hear nothing is wrong with the old ticker, hope they will be able to figure out what else it could be ... have you been tested for allergies/asthma?

Party dresses ... it was quite odd, but when I came back from A'dam I went to my local shopping mall again looking for outfits for company party and a B-day I'm going to tonight - not expecting to find anything since I had already been there earlier - and in 40 minutes picked up two outfits!  Yesterday I wore my Extremes, tonight I will wear some more dancing-/feet-friendly shoes so I can jive with DH, he loves dancing and will be very disappointed if I can't follow him on the floor, and so would I 

Kitties are great, 3 of them are on the couch with me right now looking for a cuddle - gotta love that! 

Of course you can use the pics, just throw in a mod shot!


----------



## nataliam1976

An so glad you have the net back wooohooo!


My doctor is on holidays unfortunately, I might be able to catch him before I leave, but if I dont, it will have to be July ( Im coming back for a christening...)


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> where's *emi*?


Hello hello!


----------



## An4

Black_Swarmer said:


> Hey gorgeous!
> 
> Great to have you back, we've missed you
> 
> So glad to hear nothing is wrong with the old ticker, hope they will be able to figure out what else it could be ... have you been tested for allergies/asthma?
> 
> Party dresses ... it was quite odd, but when I came back from A'dam I went to my local shopping mall again looking for outfits for company party and a B-day I'm going to tonight - not expecting to find anything since I had already been there earlier - and in 40 minutes picked up two outfits!  Yesterday I wore my Extremes, tonight I will wear some more dancing-/feet-friendly shoes so I can jive with DH, he loves dancing and will be very disappointed if I can't follow him on the floor, and so would I
> 
> Kitties are great, 3 of them are on the couch with me right now looking for a cuddle - gotta love that!
> 
> Of course you can use the pics, just throw in a mod shot!



you just made my day with this entire post!!! thank you sweetie! 

awww kitties sound sooooo cute 

here are some of the cuties from me:

this is my best friend's new baby, she got her for her birthday just the other day:







she's so clumsy, when she runs she trips over every time 
I can't wait to go back to my home town and meet her.

and here are the tiny kitties I went to visit at my cousin's:











sorry for the bad quality, my cell sucks at night :/

but aren't they cute? soo tiny...


I'm glad to hear you found two outfits, now that's great shopping!
BF misses your extremes  
have fun tonight! who's the lucky baggie?

BTW, everyone here just LOVES the elephant, I got so many compliments for it!


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> An so glad you have the net back wooohooo!
> 
> 
> My doctor is on holidays unfortunately, I might be able to catch him before I leave, but if I dont, it will have to be July ( Im coming back for a christening...)



me too,  it's great to be back in the 21st century.

no problem hun, thank you. I'm fine now, but I wanna get that thing so I can have years of care-free hanky panky  

have you heard anything about your test results?


----------



## An4

eminere;15538939 said:
			
		

> Hello hello!



..._you fool_,_ I love you! Come on join the joyride, join the joyride...
_


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> ..._you fool_,_ I love you! Come on join the joyride, join the joyride...
> _


I feel like I should know this song, but I don't...


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;15540063 said:
			
		

> I feel like I should know this song, but I don't...



aaaw thats Roxette !!!  maybe you're too young to know it hihi


----------



## An4

eminere;15540063 said:
			
		

> I feel like I should know this song, but I don't...



here you go sweetie, a little trip to the past:

(hope you like it )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=su9IwORWYFI

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roxette


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> here you go sweetie, a little trip to the past:
> 
> (hope you like it )
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=su9IwORWYFI
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roxette


A blast from the past indeed...!


----------



## An4

lazy cat

LOOOOL


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> lazy cat
> 
> LOOOOL






lololol I do exactly the same thing on the treadmill !


----------



## Black_Swarmer

nataliam1976 said:


> lololol I do exactly the same thing on the treadmill !


 
Me too! I totally get kitty's resistance


----------



## nataliam1976

Black_Swarmer said:


> Me too! I totally get kitty's resistance



Hey Blackie, when do you want to go and see SATC2? Im back on Thursday!


----------



## eminere

Nat, every time I see your avatar and user title, I think "men love loube"


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;15547756 said:
			
		

> Nat, every time I see your avatar and user title, I think "men love loube"



Emi, I love your dirty mind !


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> Emi, I love your dirty mind !


Those legs are so very distracting...


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;15548202 said:
			
		

> Those legs are so very distracting...



An's boyfriend ROCKED those shoes!


----------



## hinotori

Hi guys,

How have all you been??
Yesterday it was very hot in The Netherlands and of course today it's been raining again... ush:
Further I haven't done much lately... But things are doing well and also at my new job, so that's nice. Talking about SATC2, i will watch it this tuesday... Hope it's good!
Hope you had a great weekend~


----------



## An4

*emi *you and my BF have to meet! 

*cam *and *nat *have you seen those tiny cuties I posted on the previous page? you can slack on the treadmill but don't do it here! 

hi *hino*! have you made any new delicacies? glad to hear about the new job!


----------



## nataliam1976

I checked the previous page but nothing loads for me hun aaargh!


----------



## Roxana

An, I saw them  Toooooooo cute!! 

I think I need to give my friend a call to see if she wants to join me and see SATC. I actually can't wait to see it, but for some reason I keep forgetting to call her and make a date...
I NEED to know how that rendez-vous with Aidan is going to turn out!

Oh and today is the WORLDCUP kickoff for Holland 
Guess who will get some ass kicked today..... ............ Denmark!

GO HOLLAND GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!  LOL!


----------



## nataliam1976

lol GO HOLLAND !!!  how can I not support the country that has a purse museum !


----------



## Roxana

LOL! Seriously, my head is just as big a mess as my house is atm!! The games don't start until next week monday, I seriously thought it was the 14th today already. Gosh I really need to organize.... LOL!

I'll just copy-paste my post next week again :lolots:

Thanks though nat! I'm glad you are on our side!


----------



## An4

Roxana said:


> LOL! Seriously, my head is just as big a mess as my house is atm!! The games don't start until next week monday, I seriously thought it was the 14th today already. Gosh I really need to organize.... LOL!
> 
> *I'll just copy-paste my post next week again* :lolots:
> 
> Thanks though nat! I'm glad you are on our side!





I totally understand!


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> I checked the previous page but nothing loads for me hun aaargh!




here you go hun, just the links:

http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/3567/slika000xz.jpg

http://img22.imageshack.us/img22/113/slika011y.jpg

http://img63.imageshack.us/img63/1504/lunawq.jpg


----------



## hinotori

*An4*, no i am afraid I havent baked anything since our last meeting!
I might soon, since my dad's birthday is in a few weeks!


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> here you go hun, just the links:
> 
> http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/3567/slika000xz.jpg
> 
> http://img22.imageshack.us/img22/113/slika011y.jpg
> 
> http://img63.imageshack.us/img63/1504/lunawq.jpg



oh emm geee....arent they the most precious? Please please tell me you are taking them home once they grow up!


----------



## An4

*hino *- great, if you do post pics!

*nat *- no, they're much happier at my cousin's - they have a big house and a big yard there. and lots of friends. but they're adorable so I'll visit...


----------



## Black_Swarmer

*Ana*, such little cuties!  the pic of the pup reminds me of a certain poster ad from A'dam


----------



## pegasuscom

nataliam1976 said:


> Hello !



*AUNTIE NAT* - Oh NO you din't just slap me with a bag! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








HELLO AUNTIE NAT MOST SUPREME AND POWERFUL DIOR GODDESS!





I have prepared a home for your coming to the new Mt. Olympus.  All subjects will be bowing!

OMG, the kittehs and the min pin are precious!


----------



## nataliam1976

pegasuscom said:


> *AUNTIE NAT* - Oh NO you din't just slap me with a bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HELLO AUNTIE NAT MOST SUPREME AND POWERFUL DIOR GODDESS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have prepared a home for your coming to the new Mt. Olympus.  All subjects will be bowing!
> 
> OMG, the kittehs and the min pin are precious!



I so did muahahaha all with love though, all with love !


----------



## Swe3tGirl

I don't know if anyone has seen these, but they are just too gorgeous so I thought I'd share =) It's the new advertisement for Dior joaillerie-Bois de Rose collection! I love how elegant it looks!


----------



## eminere

Swe3tGirl said:


> I don't know if anyone has seen these, but they are just too gorgeous so I thought I'd share =) It's the new advertisement for Dior joaillerie-Bois de Rose collection! I love how elegant it looks!


Beat me to it 

You should see the price for the necklace...


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;15581351 said:
			
		

> Beat me to it
> 
> You should see the price for the necklace...



Im estimating 2 bazillion dollars! 


gorgeous collection, but love the dress the most!


----------



## joviscot

Go on them Emi let us know the price!!  I also prefer the dress - would have been nice for the wedding years ago.  Hey just as well I am not getting married now cos everything would be different!!


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> Im estimating 2 bazillion dollars!





it all looks very "rosy" and delicate, the girl is like a little porcelain doll. so I guess this collection is not meant for me


----------



## Elsie87

^My thoughts exactly! Not for me either. Very pretty though. 


Hey sweet boys and girls! 

Just dropping by to say "hi". I've done 5 out of 8 exams so far and they all went pretty well, yay! I had my toughest one yesterday (family law, book of 500 pages). I couldn't believe how ugly that professors' suit was, hahaha! It was SALMON PINK, with stripes. The things is, he's quite young and during the year he always wears dark suits which make him look kinda cute...  But now, not so much anymore, haha!  Anyway, I still have 3 to go, which aren't that hard so I'm feeling pretty optimistic about them. I can't wait for it to be over though because I want to go shopping and take lots of pictures again! 

Love,

Elsie


----------



## An4

dear Elsie, hang in there! 
I'm so proud of you - 5 out of 8, that's wonderful! 
oh I'm also looking forward to your shopping and pics 

I went to see SATC2 yesterday, it was fun, so much better than the first one.
they overdid some stuff but I won't analyze a movie that was made to make us laugh and show us a beautiful imaginary fashion mishmash. I wore my blue gaucho and my blue CL flats.

well off I go on a trip with my dad, will be back on Monday!

xx


----------



## Elsie87

^Have fun!


----------



## eminere

joviscot said:


> Go on them Emi let us know the price!!  I also prefer the dress - would have been nice for the wedding years ago.  Hey just as well I am not getting married now cos everything would be different!!


It's more than a cool AU$1.6m


----------



## eminere

Elsie I love your new avatar - I'm a big fan of Laetitia Casta.  Such a beautiful woman


----------



## Roxana

Great news Elsie! You really have some discipline studying so hard for so many exams in a short period of time (AND having done them good at the same time)! Luckily I never had so many tests at once during my studies (mostly papers anyway) I'm sure I would have freaked out! 

Anyway wishing you a lot of good luck with the last ones and let us know how they turned out.
Oh and if you need a shopping buddy afterwards just lmk, I might just hop on the train and join you hehe...


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;15604580 said:
			
		

> It's more than a cool AU$1.6m


 


they must be way on back order lol


----------



## nataliam1976

Elsie87 said:


> ^My thoughts exactly! Not for me either. Very pretty though.
> 
> 
> Hey sweet boys and girls!
> 
> Just dropping by to say "hi". I've done 5 out of 8 exams so far and they all went pretty well, yay! I had my toughest one yesterday (family law, book of 500 pages). I couldn't believe how ugly that professors' suit was, hahaha! It was SALMON PINK, with stripes. The things is, he's quite young and during the year he always wears dark suits which make him look kinda cute...  But now, not so much anymore, haha!  Anyway, I still have 3 to go, which aren't that hard so I'm feeling pretty optimistic about them. I can't wait for it to be over though because I want to go shopping and take lots of pictures again!
> 
> Love,
> 
> Elsie


 

get on with those exams, Elsie, its time to start summer partying !

Seriously, I want another dior subforum meetingI had so much fun and I miss you all!


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> dear Elsie, hang in there!
> I'm so proud of you - 5 out of 8, that's wonderful!
> oh I'm also looking forward to your shopping and pics
> 
> I went to see SATC2 yesterday, it was fun, so much better than the first one.
> they overdid some stuff but I won't analyze a movie that was made to make us laugh and show us a beautiful imaginary fashion mishmash. I wore my blue gaucho and my blue CL flats.
> 
> well off I go on a trip with my dad, will be back on Monday!
> 
> xx


 

Hey hon, I am so jealous you already saw SATC! me and Camster are going next week! 

Let me know when youre back from your trip, I wanna ask you about visiting your lovely country soon


----------



## Roxana

^^Me too nat! I had a great time and we really should do another meet soon!

Hmmm where should that one lead us... Paris maybe?


----------



## nataliam1976

Roxana said:


> Me too nat! I had a great time and we really should do another meet soon!
> 
> Hmmm where should that one lead us... Paris maybe?


 


Paris ... *faints*


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> they must be way on back order lol


Not really - it should be a unique piece.


----------



## eminere

Ok ladies (and any other gent lurkers):

iPhone 4: white or black?


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;15608696 said:
			
		

> Not really - it should be a unique piece.


 

nah hunny was just kidding, I dont think you would have as many customers for it with this price tag as for a new bag for example


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> nah hunny was just kidding, I dont think you would have as many customers for it with this price tag as for a new bag for example


Haha we would have exactly the _one_ customer for it!


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;15608723 said:
			
		

> Haha we would have exactly the _one_ customer for it!


 
I wanna know who buys that piece !


----------



## eminere

eminere;15608704 said:
			
		

> Ok ladies (and any other gent lurkers):
> 
> iPhone 4: white or black?


Vote plsssss pplllllll


----------



## bebepunk

white!!!


----------



## Roxana

White...


----------



## bebepunk

ola~ reebonz will be having a dior sale on 15/6 

rebonz is invite only... soo if u need one... -> 
http://www.reebonz.com/referrer/MaggieMTChu@gmail.com

ergh dont spam me please only chucking it up since i be away on a road trip


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;15608704 said:
			
		

> Ok ladies (and any other gent lurkers):
> 
> iPhone 4: white or black?


 


Black !  and then some custom case for it anyway lol


----------



## joviscot

eminere;15604580 said:
			
		

> It's more than a cool AU$1.6m



What the?!  Holy moly!!  Whats it made of?!  Champagne and caviar?!?!?!


----------



## joviscot

eminere;15608927 said:
			
		

> Vote plsssss pplllllll



I'm going to be different and say black!!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

eminere;15608927 said:
			
		

> Vote plsssss pplllllll


 
Black! I do like the white as well, but they just don't stay white ... at least not with me


----------



## eminere

joviscot said:


> What the?!  Holy moly!!  Whats it made of?!  Champagne and caviar?!?!?!


Nope - merely white gold, diamonds, emeralds and pink sapphires.


----------



## eminere

Black_Swarmer said:


> Black! I do like the white as well, but they just don't stay white ... at least not with me


You mean the white changes colour?!?!


----------



## Swe3tGirl

Congrats Elsie! I'm so happy that you finish most of your exams =) GOODLUCK on your upcoming ones! Yes, after all that hard studying, a girl needs some shopping therapy! hehehe Can't wait to see your purchases =)

As for me, I had a rough week with all my assignments being due! I had like 2 sleepless nights...I managed to finish one assingment on time, but for my essay, I handed it in 4 hours late. I talked to the prof about not penalizing me for it because I have talked to her about an extension before, and all she told me was that she'll think about it =S I made such an effort to hand it in that day though =( I have another essay and exams coming up as well, so it's going to be another rough week, but I'll be mostly FREE after that!!! =D 



Elsie87 said:


> ^My thoughts exactly! Not for me either. Very pretty though.
> 
> 
> Hey sweet boys and girls!
> 
> Just dropping by to say "hi". I've done 5 out of 8 exams so far and they all went pretty well, yay! I had my toughest one yesterday (family law, book of 500 pages). I couldn't believe how ugly that professors' suit was, hahaha! It was SALMON PINK, with stripes. The things is, he's quite young and during the year he always wears dark suits which make him look kinda cute...  But now, not so much anymore, haha!  Anyway, I still have 3 to go, which aren't that hard so I'm feeling pretty optimistic about them. I can't wait for it to be over though because I want to go shopping and take lots of pictures again!
> 
> Love,
> 
> Elsie


----------



## eminere

OK personally I'm leaning more towards the white at the moment.  I do love the sleekness of the black, but I was thinking: since the iPhone 3GS is available only in black, getting the iPhone 4 in white would stand out more because then one would definitely be able to tell at a glance its a 4, not a 3GS, KWIM? 

Yes I'm shallow and superficial like that


----------



## Elsie87

eminere;15604791 said:
			
		

> Elsie I love your new avatar - I'm a big fan of Laetitia Casta. Such a beautiful woman


 
I know, right? She's my girl crush.


----------



## Swe3tGirl

I like the white one too Emi!!! With all the phones that I've had, they were all white hehehe


----------



## Elsie87

And thanks for the sweet words, my lovelies! Yes, we should DEF. have a new Dior meeting! I had such a great time in A'dam! 

*Emi* I vote black - for the same reason as *Blackie*...


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;15610641 said:
			
		

> OK personally I'm leaning more towards the white at the moment. I do love the sleekness of the black, but I was thinking: since the iPhone 3GS is available only in black, getting the iPhone 4 in white would stand out more because then one would definitely be able to tell at a glance its a 4, not a 3GS, KWIM?
> 
> Yes I'm shallow and superficial like that


 


lol so shallow and superficial, thats why we love you ! 

I have seen used white phones before and i dont think its pretty, the scratches are so much more visible and its as if the scratch fills in with dirt and can be noticed even more. Unless they are made of something scratch resistant I would go for black  or depends how often you change phones hehe


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> lol so shallow and superficial, thats why we love you !
> 
> I have seen used white phones before and i dont think its pretty, *the scratches are so much more visible and its as if the scratch fills in with dirt* and can be noticed even more. Unless they are made of something scratch resistant I would go for black  or depends how often you change phones hehe


Ohhhhh I know exactly what you mean...! Hmmm this changes everything...

Would using an Hermes case help minimise the scratching...?


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;15616544 said:
			
		

> Ohhhhh I know exactly what you mean...! Hmmm this changes everything...
> 
> Would using an Hermes case help minimise the scratching...?



haha up to you hon, I know Im too much of a klutz to deal with this :S


----------



## eminere

After Elsie's girl crush, I feel obliged to present the boy crush of the day.

Ladies, may I present the ever delectable Brandon Beemer:





















Mmmm...


----------



## Elsie87

^Yum!


----------



## nataliam1976

OK if anyone has his phone number dont be a beyootch and share !


----------



## eminere

LOL the third pic was too hot to be hosted hahahaha

I guess that's what happens when you show Brandon coming out of a pool in nothing but tight wet jeans with the fly open dangerously close...


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Great way to - almost - end your weekend, pics of hot dude!  Thanks Eminere!


----------



## bebepunk

ohh brandon beemer.. owen from the bold and the beautiful... yes i am a fan.. been watching it since high school.. thoo read up on it more these days tho...


----------



## Roxana

I'm all set behind the tele now  JETZT GEHTS LOOOOOSSSSSS! LOL!

You danish girls WILL be watching won't you?! gl!!


----------



## joviscot

I am watching the game but supporting Holland!!  They play in tangerine like my Dundee United!!  Ordered a Holland top but it wont arrive til tomorrow.


----------



## nataliam1976

hehe I dont watch football except for finals where the stakes are high and I get adrenaline rush (or if there is a particularly handsome set of players in the team )

So, I am just back from the doctor and my hormone levels suck. Not thyroid, but most likely my ovaries have gone wild, my testosterone levels are too high. So now off to another queue, my doc sent an email to a PCOS specialist in the area to set up an appointment for me...ah well, at least things are moving in the right direction *sigh*.


----------



## joviscot

Hope you get seen quickly and that any treatment is administered asap.


----------



## Roxana

Yay!! We won!  I felt sorry for Denmark though, for making a goal in their own net ush:

nat, sorry to hear about your results! I really hope things will turn out good.
Sending good vibes your way


----------



## joviscot

Am also pleased Holland won - also looking forward to seeing my other team play their first game tonight - ITALY!!


----------



## Roxana

^ Good luck!!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Roxana said:


> You danish girls WILL be watching won't you?! gl!!


 
Nope ... my attention span is a liiiittle to short to be stuck in front of the tv for a football match - for semi-/finals my attention span somehow gets longer 

But it was a very peaceful couple of hours at the office - both the phones and the office were kind of dead ... Our mangement has decided to show all the matches where DK is playing on big screen so that all the guys and girls who wanted to could go see it - they were surprisingly quiet afterwards as well *giggles* I just knew Holland would win, I mean come on, we can't even stop the ball from going in to our own goal ... jeeez


----------



## An4

and I'm back!

you've been busy little bees here, so much to read! 

*nat *hunny, so sorry about the results, but I'm glad something is moving, I hope they'll fix those hormone levels! you can come here whenever you want  I'm still not working, so we can hang out all we want. 

*emi *- I like the white iphone better. aren't they scratch resistant anyway? for that price and knowing the perfectionist behind it they should be. and yes, hermes case would help 

I miss you all too (*hi y'all! *) , but I can't go to another meeting this year! plus, no more planes for me!


----------



## pegasuscom

*Auntie Nat* -   I hope you feel better and those doctors can figure out a good treatment plan, darlin.

*Eminere* (Your Royal Shallowness) - Get the white and then get a blinged out crystal case to protect it!
*
Football People* - since I have no knowledge on the aforementioned topic, I hope your chosen teams win!

*Hi to Everyone else* (no purse slaps, please)


----------



## nataliam1976

Thank you so much guys! I booked an appointment with a specialist here but also one when I go home in July...never hurts to get a second opinion (and will be able to get your vaccine from him, An )


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> Thank you so much guys! I booked an appointment with a specialist here but also one when I go home in July...*never hurts to get a second opinion* (and will be able to get your vaccine from him, An )



true 

thanks hun! and when you get here we'll drink to a lot of bacteria-free and pregnancy-free sex 

*pegasus *hi


----------



## nataliam1976

Pega...hi !


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> Thank you so much guys! I booked an appointment with a specialist here but also one when I go home in July...never hurts to get a second opinion (and will be able to get your vaccine from him, An )


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> *emi *- I like the white iphone better. aren't they scratch resistant anyway? for that price and knowing the perfectionist behind it they should be. and yes, hermes case would help





pegasuscom said:


> *Eminere* (Your Royal Shallowness) - Get the white and then get a blinged out crystal case to protect it!


Thank you dears


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> Pega...hi !


These emoticons remind me of Terrance and Phillip in _South Park_


----------



## Roxana

An4 said:


> and I'm back!
> 
> you've been busy little bees here, so much to read!
> 
> *nat *hunny, so sorry about the results, but I'm glad something is moving, I hope they'll fix those hormone levels! you can come here whenever you want  I'm still not working, so we can hang out all we want.
> 
> *emi *- I like the white iphone better. aren't they scratch resistant anyway? for that price and knowing the perfectionist behind it they should be. and yes, hermes case would help
> 
> I miss you all too (*hi y'all! *) , *but I can't go to another meeting this year! plus, no more planes for me*!



I understand!!
Ofcourse we could always meet in your beautiful country! Any good shopping cities around?


----------



## joviscot

Good shopping cities - Glasgow??  Edinburgh??


----------



## Roxana

Yeah, Scotland! Ofcourse, that would be a great option too!!


----------



## joviscot

oh oh Dublin!!  The shopping at Browns is NICE


----------



## An4

Roxana said:


> I understand!!
> Ofcourse we could always meet in your beautiful country! Any good shopping cities around?



yes, the one I live in or the southern one where all the celebs like to come  

there are no dior bags, but there are dior shoes! and a lot of other brands.


----------



## nataliam1976

Paris, Scotland, Dublin, An's country....if we could quit our jobs and only have Dior subforum meetings!


----------



## Roxana

^Can I vote for that?!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Roxana said:


> ^Can I vote for that?!


 
I'll go for that! Now if only someone would find me a rich lover to tie me and DH over - anyone ...?


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> Paris, Scotland, Dublin, An's country....if we could quit our jobs and only have Dior subforum meetings!



what job? I'm in!!


----------



## eminere




----------



## nataliam1976

Emi, was just at a meeting with a colleague and he has a white iphone and its not the new one!


----------



## An4

*emi*,

open sesame


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;15676074 said:
			
		

>


 

O.O ...im drooling already!


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> Emi, was just at a meeting with a colleague and he has a white iphone and its not the new one!


Ohh perhaps it was the 3G...


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> *emi*,
> 
> open sesame





nataliam1976 said:


> O.O ...im drooling already!


----------



## nataliam1976

shoes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## An4

I went to the store and back just to pass the time but you're torturing us!!!


----------



## Elsie87

Oooh *Emi*, I can't wait to see what you got! 


Boys and girls, I'm finally done with my exams for this year (I hope )! All went well except for one, but we'll just have to wait and see. Now, let the shopping and partying commence, haha! :girlwhack:


----------



## eminere

Elsie87 said:


> Oooh *Emi*, I can't wait to see what you got!
> 
> 
> Boys and girls, I'm finally done with my exams for this year (I hope )! All went well except for one, but we'll just have to wait and see. Now, let the shopping and partying commence, haha! :girlwhack:


Woohoo! I always celebrated end-of-exams with some quality retail therapy


----------



## eminere

LOL OK no more torturing, presenting my new sandals 







I like the hardware:






And the cris-cross straps:











Hermes orange on the soles:






They're so comfy and are a perfect fit.  I just love leather sandals and these look great both with jeans and shorts


----------



## Elsie87

^^It's the only way, hun!  Well, that and an excessive amount of alcohol (I'm a bad girl, I know), haha! 


LOVE the new sandals! The leather is super gorgeous. Congrats!!!


----------



## eminere

Elsie87 said:


> ^^It's the only way, hun!  Well, that and an excessive amount of alcohol (I'm a bad girl, I know), haha!
> 
> 
> LOVE the new sandals! The leather is super gorgeous. Congrats!!!


Thanks hun!

I popped into the store on my lunch break and walked away with these after ten minutes - 60% off is just too hard to resist!  Had to hide my new purchase in another bag so I could go back to work without too much attention


----------



## Elsie87

^Wow, great deal!


----------



## nataliam1976

LOL I love the look of the sole the most, it rocks, how weird am I 


Elsie, congrats on the exams hun, I wanna see some shopping spree results!


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> LOL I love the look of the sole the most, it rocks, how weird am I


I like the soles too - didn't even look at them in the store and only noticed them when I unboxed at home, what a surprise!

My favourite kind of detail is the type that only the wearer knows about, such as a brightly coloured/patterned lining inside a shoe or jacket.


----------



## An4

eminere;15677335 said:
			
		

> Had to hide my new purchase in another bag so I could go back to work without too much attention



 you cheating little trollop


----------



## An4

eminere;15677277 said:
			
		

> LOL OK no more torturing, presenting my new sandals





I love the color, and that detail on the soles really is special!




Elsie87 said:


> Boys and girls, I'm finally done with my exams for this year (I hope )! All went well except for one, but we'll just have to wait and see. Now, let the shopping and partying commence, haha! :girlwhack:



go *elsie*!!!!! congrats!!!!


----------



## Roxana

Yay Elsie!! Now go and enjoy the summer (OK, it doesn't officially start untill monday, but who CARES?! ) Congrats and show us the results of your shopping spree!

Love the sandals emi!! And wow, 60% off?!  you lucky duck!!


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> you cheating little trollop


Ahahahaha couldn't help myself


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> I love the color, and that detail on the soles really is special!





Roxana said:


> Love the sandals emi!! And wow, 60% off?!  you lucky duck!!


Thank you guys!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

*Elsie* -  you will of course do GREAT in that last final and you of course deserve a huge shopping spree and what ever else you want! 

*Eminere* - Finally!!! a pair of sandals for men that aren't some kind of ugly but just gorgeous! congrats on your score  Had to laugh when you wrote about how you had to sneak the orange bag back to work


----------



## eminere

Black_Swarmer said:


> *Eminere* - Finally!!! a pair of sandals for men that *aren't some kind of ugly* but just gorgeous! congrats on your score  Had to laugh when you wrote about how you had to sneak the orange bag back to work


Hahahahaha that's funny


----------



## Elsie87

Thanks girls! I  you all!


----------



## joviscot

Hate today - its not only Fathers Day but it was on June 20th 1993 that I found my dad dead when I went up with his Fathers Day card + present.  I  broke down at work today but it was to be expected ..... I was grateful for the understanding + concern shown by both co-workers + my line manager,.  Also the hugs + flowers from my Line Manager.


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Sorry to hear about that Jovi  I'm not into Fathers Day either since my dad passed away in February last year ... good thing your co-workers were understanding and helped you through the day!


----------



## Elsie87

*Jovi*: I'm so sorry to hear that. Sending you lots of love and hugs!


----------



## An4

*jovi *and *Cam* - I'm sending you lots of love! 
we don't have a father's day tradition here, guess it's better we don't...

Cam, congrats on the moving thingy


----------



## Black_Swarmer

An4 said:


> Cam, congrats on the moving thingy


 
Thanks Sweetie! And now I've finally started using my new bike, did 10 k Friday, 15 k today and I'm planning on biking to/from work from now on (17 k a day) - hopefully that will help keep it moving!


----------



## An4

what are you doing my dear peeps?

my friends from Philadelphia are visiting today, they'll spend a day here and then off they go towards the coast in the morning. so I'm having a nice day here. although the weather has been terrible for DAYS now!! 
no sun, just wind and rain. I haven't left the house, except to go to the store. 
so I've been watching a lot of movies and I wanna recommend I LOVE YOU PHILLIP MORRIS!  
it had my attention start to finish, it was campy at moments, funny but very moving, I really enjoyed it a lot!  and I'd give ewan mcgregor an oscar for his performance!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Ana, hope you had (have) a great day with your friends 

I'm just busy, busy, busy - and tired from all the biking! Been going strong for 2 days now  Luckily the new bike has a very comfy saddle so I have no pains in my 'lower back' - and the weather has been perfect the past couple of days so I have even started working on a tan!


----------



## Elsie87

^Keep going!  I'm also back on track with my excersises: a combo of yoga and muscle workout on the Wii + weight training with dumbells + high interval training on the elliptical + walks with my dog (vet says she has to lose weight too, haha!)


So I went shopping... And here's a little preview of what I got: 









And I also got a vintage dress. Pics coming soon in the non-Dior purchases thread!


----------



## An4

thanks, *Cam*, we had so much fun, we stayed out until 3 a.m.! 
glad to hear you're doing OK, keep it up! I have to get back on track, you girls have just inspired me 

*Elsie*, please don't make us wait too long!


----------



## eminere

joviscot said:


> Hate today - its not only Fathers Day but it was on June 20th 1993 that I found my dad dead when I went up with his Fathers Day card + present.  I  broke down at work today but it was to be expected ..... I was grateful for the understanding + concern shown by both co-workers + my line manager,.  Also the hugs + flowers from my Line Manager.


Sorry to hear that hun  It's wonderful your colleagues are so understanding and thoughtful.


----------



## eminere

Elsie87 said:


> ^Keep going!  I'm also back on track with my excersises: a combo of yoga and muscle workout on the Wii + weight training with dumbells + high interval training on the elliptical + walks with my dog (vet says she has to lose weight too, haha!)
> 
> 
> So I went shopping... And here's a little preview of what I got:


Ooohhh Chanel goodies!

Sigh there's a bag I really, really want but it's so bloody expensive here in Australia! It's been reduced only by less than 30% and the sale price is more expensive than what the bag originally cost at full price in the US!!! Grrrr


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;15746169 said:
			
		

> Ooohhh Chanel goodies!
> 
> Sigh there's a bag I really, really want but it's so bloody expensive here in Australia! It's been reduced only by less than 30% and the *sale price is more expensive than what the bag originally cost at full price in the US*!!! Grrrr



Whhaaa ? this just doesnt make any sense ! what bag is it...?


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> Whhaaa ? this just doesnt make any sense ! what bag is it...?


It's outrageous! Grrrr

It's the tote from the Unlimited leather line.


----------



## An4

sorry to hear that *emi *. 
maybe you could have pegasus come visit you and bring it from the US


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> sorry to hear that *emi *.
> maybe you could have pegasus come visit you and bring it from the US


As expensive as Chanel already is, the prices here are even more ridiculous!


----------



## Roxana

wow, I feel like I haven't been here for a longgg time, I guess I didn't even miss that much, everybody's doing their thing! 

Good work *Cam*! I biked a lot of k's last week too (don't know how much exactly) but it was a good 1.5 hours back and forth!
*
Jovi*, sorry to hear about your experience, that's awfull, you have sweet coworkers though 
*
Elsie:* girl show those goodies!!
Or did you hide them in another thread? *off to search immediately*


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Wheee - summer finally hit Denmark  I was supposed to work from home half day today, in between taking cats to the vet, but _unfortunately_ I just couldn't get our network to keep me logged in so I went outside and weeded a little in the garden instead, got myself a little tan going  Tomorrow I have a day off work so I can keep an eye on the two girls who's be spayed today - but I'll probably get time to go in the garden tomorrow as well and get some more sun! So great that summer is here


----------



## Roxana

^enjoy it! Hope the kitties will recover quickly  It is a hot day here too, I need to get my but moving and go and enjoy it as well!


----------



## Elsie87

Hello my Dior Darlings!

Yes, summer finally hit Europe! Great, isn't it? 

So I'm leaving for Switserland tomorrow; will stay there for a week. I went on a quick shpping trip this morning and I came home with, you'll never guess, a pair of shoes from my favourite brand (you guys probably already know which one I'm talking about, haha! ). But you'll have wait until next week for the pics since have to go to my cousin's wedding tonight (just came home for a quick change of clothes) and I'm leaving for Switserland first thing in the morning. 

So I hope you guys enjoy the lovely weather and I will see you all next week!


----------



## An4

enjoy your vacation hun! can't wait to see which one of those beauties you got 

I'm enjoying the nice weather too. I had some relatives here, 17-year-olds plus my younger sister - I felt like I was babysitting  I'm soooo not in the having kids phase, I like taking care of BF and myself now and that's it. kitties will be welcome once we have our own place.

*nat *where are you? stop avoiding our dear little thread, it's fun and carefree, come share some interesting shoes and bags with us!


----------



## nataliam1976

LOL im here nothing new to share, been travelling last 3 days so not much online, not complaining though


----------



## An4

have you guys seen this? it's hilarious! 

*nat *I wanted to post it in the other thread but I think it would be perceived as provocation, so I'm posting here in our oasis where people get the joke:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJRzBpFjJS8

the girls are funny, check their other stuff too


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> have you guys seen this? it's hilarious!
> 
> *nat *I wanted to post it in the other thread but I think it would be perceived as provocation, so I'm posting here in our oasis where people get the joke:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJRzBpFjJS8
> 
> the girls are funny, check their other stuff too




It was already posted there once, I just dont remember anymore if anyone complained lol I love them !


----------



## Roxana

^That was hilarious! And soooo true, at my new job there are currently 5 women pregnant (seriously I have NEVER seen a company with so many pregnant women at the same time, it's ridiculous) and the company is really not that big (or at least this department isn't). I was just having lunch the other day with 2 of them at the table, so annoying, lol!

Elsie: have a great time on your holiday!

Everyone, I hope you are all happy for me that we won the quarter finales . Friday Holland will be playing Brasil... We need all the support we need, so be on our side pretty please!!!


----------



## nataliam1976

Roxana said:


> ^That was hilarious! And soooo true, at my new job there are currently 5 women pregnant (seriously I have NEVER seen a company with so many pregnant women at the same time, it's ridiculous) and the company is really not that big (or at least this department isn't). I was just having lunch the other day with 2 of them at the table, so annoying, lol!
> 
> Elsie: have a great time on your holiday!
> 
> Everyone, I hope you are all happy for me that we won the quarter finales . Friday Holland will be playing Brasil... We need all the support we need, so be on our side pretty please!!!



Oh I am rooting for Holland my friend...Brasil will be tough to win with though, keeping fingers and toes crossed !


----------



## Roxana

Thanks nat! I know, I'm actually scared! Will be all orange friday and sending good vibes to our team, hopefully it helps a bit !!


----------



## An4

Roxana said:


> ^That was hilarious! And soooo true, at my new job there are currently 5 women pregnant (seriously I have NEVER seen a company with so many pregnant women at the same time, it's ridiculous) and the company is really not that big (or at least this department isn't). I was just having lunch the other day with 2 of them at the table, so annoying, lol!
> 
> Elsie: have a great time on your holiday!
> 
> Everyone, I hope you are all happy for me that we won the quarter finales . Friday Holland will be playing Brasil... We need all the support we need, so be on our side pretty please!!!




LOL for the preggies!

don't worry, my dad and I are rooting for holland!


----------



## Roxana

You guys HAVE TO see this, this is be cutest dog act I have ever seen! It's really heartwarming AND entertaining to watch  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGq1641reC8


----------



## eminere

Indulgence of the day: http://us.burberry.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3912571


----------



## nataliam1976

Roxana said:


> You guys HAVE TO see this, this is be cutest dog act I have ever seen! It's really heartwarming AND entertaining to watch
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGq1641reC8



This is the absolutely cutest video ever!


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;15830099 said:
			
		

> Indulgence of the day: http://us.burberry.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3912571



Hay candle, eh? planning to do some frolicking in the hay?


----------



## Black_Swarmer

nataliam1976 said:


> Hay candle, eh? planning to do some frolicking in the hay?


 
Warning's in order - do _*not*_ bring candles for doing that!


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> Hay candle, eh? planning to do some frolicking in the hay?


Unfortunately, it's going to be a very pretty gift for someone else, not me


----------



## eminere

Black_Swarmer said:


> Warning's in order - do _*not*_ bring candles for doing that!


LOL!  Not a good idea eh...


----------



## An4

Roxana said:


> You guys HAVE TO see this, this is be cutest dog act I have ever seen! It's really heartwarming AND entertaining to watch
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGq1641reC8




thank you so much, I have tears in my eyes, can't believe it!! 

so precious! 

EDIT: *Rox*, off I go now to root for Holland


----------



## Roxana

Thanks girls for rooting for Holland!! I know it helped! WOW, what a match right?!

I'm so euforic right now!


----------



## An4

it was AMAZING!!!! 

such a great match, I really loved it! I was so proud of holland, they were great in the second half, outplayed brasil, plus they were psychologically stronger, it made a huge difference!


----------



## hinotori

Yay Holland won!


----------



## eminere

Look! It's our girl Karlie Kloss for YSL Summer Look 2010:


----------



## eminere

Came across this wonderful quote in an article that I'd like to share with you all:



> &#8220;Style is a simple way of saying complicated things.&#8221; - Jean Cocteau



Beautifully succint and well-stated, isn't it?


----------



## Roxana

^Beautifully said!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

What a freaking day!

Well, it started yesterday really - for some reason one of our cats, our oldest female who is the queen of da house, suddenly freaked in the garden and decided to b*tchslap anyone who came near her! First in line was Vincent, and when he finally got away she went for Blackie - both are her sons and she is three times smaller than Blackie, but she kicked his hiny! Finally got them settled, Mary put in a box and confined in our bedroom. Vincent was scared and sat on his scratching post with huuuuge eyes - Blackie had forgotten everything in a minute ...

When I closed the door to the garden for the night I believe I checked if everyone was in - but obviosly I had not checked good enough because this morning I realised Vincent was gone! I ran to the garden and called him, no cat ...

Panicked - woke husband - called work and said I had to find my cat, went to look for him around the neighbourhood and called all the local organisations dealing with cats etc. We also turned off the electricity on our fence so that Vincent would not get zapped on his way in if should try to climb the fence again.

At 1.30 or so I went to the garden again to spread some cat litter for Vincent to smell if he was near - and WTF - there he was! He was kind of scared and ran away from me when I got too close, DH brought out the food bowl and finally I could pick him up and take him inside. He was still spooked by the nigth outside and maybe also the fight yesterday, so now he is cooling down in our bedroom - and my heart rate is getting normal 

Aaaaand all of this on the very day of a scheduled quitting to smoke! Ok, that was postponed for one day since I just couldn't go through all that on the same day - so tomorrow is our quit smoking day! I apologize in advance for near future *****y remarks from me


----------



## Roxana

wow, what a day indeed! I was happy to read he came back. But what's with the behaviour of your female oldest? Is she ill or just pms-ing? 

Good luck with losing the bad habit smoking, you won't regret it! Everything will smell sooo good again (the flowers, food, everyting!)


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Thanks Roxana 

I actually don't think that he ever got out of the garden! We have quite a big garden (app. 800 square meters) and even though we don't have that many hiding places there are obviously enough places he could have hid when we went looking for him!
I have no clue what happened to Mary, definitely not pms'ing as she was spayed 1½ week ago  she has become more and more territorial through the years - maybe she smelled or saw something outside the garden?

Quitting smoking is going to be so difficult I'm sure, but we're motivated and have bought different kinds of nicotine products to get us through the next couple of weeks (months?). I will look forward to not being a slave of the cigarettes!


----------



## An4

Black_Swarmer said:


> What a freaking day!
> 
> Well, it started yesterday really - for some reason one of our cats, our oldest female who is the queen of da house, suddenly freaked in the garden and decided to b*tchslap anyone who came near her! First in line was Vincent, and when he finally got away she went for Blackie - both are her sons and she is three times smaller than Blackie, but she kicked his hiny! Finally got them settled, Mary put in a box and confined in our bedroom. Vincent was scared and sat on his scratching post with huuuuge eyes - Blackie had forgotten everything in a minute ...
> 
> When I closed the door to the garden for the night I believe I checked if everyone was in - but obviosly I had not checked good enough because this morning I realised Vincent was gone! I ran to the garden and called him, no cat ...
> 
> Panicked - woke husband - called work and said I had to find my cat, went to look for him around the neighbourhood and called all the local organisations dealing with cats etc. We also turned off the electricity on our fence so that Vincent would not get zapped on his way in if should try to climb the fence again.
> 
> At 1.30 or so I went to the garden again to spread some cat litter for Vincent to smell if he was near - and WTF - there he was! He was kind of scared and ran away from me when I got too close, DH brought out the food bowl and finally I could pick him up and take him inside. He was still spooked by the nigth outside and maybe also the fight yesterday, so now he is cooling down in our bedroom - and my heart rate is getting normal
> 
> Aaaaand all of this on the very day of a scheduled quitting to smoke! Ok, that was postponed for one day since I just couldn't go through all that on the same day - so tomorrow is our quit smoking day! I apologize in advance for near future *****y remarks from me



wow what a story! 
BF and I send you and the cats hugs!! 

hope you quit smoking, feel free to vent and ***** around here whenever you need to!


----------



## An4

eminere;15862389 said:
			
		

> Came across this wonderful quote in an article that I'd like to share with you all:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautifully succint and well-stated, isn't it?



 love it!


----------



## Elsie87

Hi darlings, I'm back!

Switserland was great but the weather was a bit too hot for my taste. When I got back I found my results in the mailbox: I passed!!!  I was so happy I had to treat myself with a bit of shopping (I've got a bag + another pair of shoes to show you guys) + I'm going vintage shopping this afternoon and who knows what I might find...  

*Blackie*: I'm glad your cat is okay! And I wish you the best of luck on your quest for a smoke-free life!


----------



## An4

yay congrats Elsie!!!! 

see, I told you you're gonna do great 

can't wait to see the goodies! 

my b-day is tomorrow, I'm gonna get rayban aviator mirror sunnies. that's all I want ATM  
and BF is gonna get a beautiful hugo boss suit, but he doesn't know it yet!


----------



## joviscot

Happy birthday when it comes Ana.  Hope you have a great day.

Cam - glad your cat came home - what a story!!

Well FIL was taken to hospital in an ambulance yesterday.  He had a ECG, they found something but are still doing more tests so no idea whats up.

Hubby had to go to Accident + Emergency.  Lump the size of a golf-ball on his right elbow.  Arm sore to move, so have to help him just now.  tried to get tomorrow off work but they refused ...........

Was following the DKNY PA on twitter - what a b*tch she is!!  So sent her a tweet with my thoughts and now blocked her!!


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;15859430 said:
			
		

> Look! It's our girl Karlie Kloss for YSL Summer Look 2010:



To be honest she never rocked my boat, so its just as well she is off to another campaign


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere&#8482;;15862389 said:
			
		

> Came across this wonderful quote in an article that I'd like to share with you all:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautifully succint and well-stated, isn't it?



OK I will bite : what complicated things does one's style convene about the person? And is style always really simple?


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> To be honest she never rocked my boat, so its just as well she is off to another campaign


She's actually fronting Dior's upcoming FW10 ad campaign and opened the haute couture FW10 show.


----------



## nataliam1976

Go Holland ! 

Blackie, so happy that the kitty saga ended well - and sure it delayed stopping to smoke but it will happen nonetheless, I believe in your will strength ( and I will be a happy camper to go out with you and not have to run away from cigarette smoke )

Jovi - when it rains it pours, huh? Hope both hubby and FIL get to feel better soon! 

Elsie, welcome back darling, I cant wait to see your shopping trophies

An, my sweetheart, have a fantastic birthday, we will celebrate when I visit you in September 


I went absolutely crazy about LV vernis alma recently, I dont think I can set myself free without getting one I am not sure yet if I want a bigger or a smaller one and what colour (most likely amarante) but I need you Blackie to have a trip with me to LV and check this out, girl!


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere&#8482;;15879911 said:
			
		

> She's actually fronting Dior's upcoming FW10 ad campaign and opened the haute couture FW10 show.



bleh !  I miss models with distinctive beauty, not carbon copies of each other...


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> bleh !  I miss models with distinctive beauty, not carbon copies of each other...


Really?  You think Karlie's look is homogenous? I actually think her look is very different.  And she has a distinctive walk.


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;15880258 said:
			
		

> Really?  You think Karlie's look is homogenous? I actually think her look is very different.  And she has a distinctive walk.



Yeps, I actually find her very generic. Maybe I dont have the eye for it, but all those anorexic long haired high cheekbones dolls look the same to me. I miss Laetitia Casta and Karen Mulder on the runways and in the ads.


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Woohooo - first day of non-smoking is almost over  I'm 'hooked' on a nicotine patch and chewing gum so I'm not exactly off nicotine, but still ... 

*Nat* - let's go next week! I definitely want to help you pick out your Alma!


----------



## An4

thank you *jovie*.  so sorry to hear about the bad things, 
sending you hugs, hope everyone recovers soon!

*nat*, thank you, can't wait!  BF still didn't check the hotels, it's busy at their office this time of year, but he's taking a day off for me tomorrow (I really love my b-days ) so he'll check it from home and we'll let you know.
get the vernis alma, that's a gorgeous bag!  amarante gets my vote too! 
and as much as I hate their policy and monograms, LV really does have good quality bags, so you won't regret it.

*Cam*, congrats!!!! fingers crossed for you, you'll make it this time! keep chewing!

today was a good day - holland won, I went to the movies with a dear friend, I got the sunnies... mmm they're so hot!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

*Ana* 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! 
Congratulations sweetie, hope you have a great day with family, friends, good food and of course great presents


----------



## nataliam1976

Black_Swarmer said:


> Woohooo - first day of non-smoking is almost over  I'm 'hooked' on a nicotine patch and chewing gum so I'm not exactly off nicotine, but still ...
> 
> *Nat* - let's go next week! I definitely want to help you pick out your Alma!



Cool !!! cant wait ! 

In the meantime when I was bored, got myself those Guess heels : not a designer item but love the zippers and the edginess !


----------



## An4

Black_Swarmer said:


> *Ana*
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!
> Congratulations sweetie, hope you have a great day with family, friends, good food and of course great presents



thank you hunny! 
nice wishes, I'll see what I can do 

you're up early! hope the kitties are doing ok


----------



## eminere

How is everyone today?


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> Cool !!! cant wait !
> 
> In the meantime when I was bored, got myself those Guess heels : not a designer item but love the zippers and the edginess !
> 
> shoeperwoman.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/guess-zipper-platforms.jpg



in my country guess is considered designer by the wider audience, since they're more expensive than regular shoes 
I don't like their bags, but they do have nice shoes here and there. I like these hun, yep - edgy. remind me of balenciaga.


----------



## An4

eminere;15891070 said:
			
		

> How is everyone today?



great! how are things down under?


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> in my country guess is considered designer by the wider audience, since they're more expensive than regular shoes
> I don't like their bags, but they do have nice shoes here and there. I like these hun, yep - edgy. remind me of balenciaga.



cool, designer then!

what movie did you see hun ?


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;15891070 said:
			
		

> How is everyone today?



Working from home, which means surfing the net mostly and scratching kitty behind fluffy ears ( oh and ordered lunch delivery too lol ) Life is hard ! 

How are you, sweetie pie?


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> great! how are things down under?


Partly cloudy and 11 deg C! 

Hope you're having a fabulous day!


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> Working from home, which means surfing the net mostly and scratching kitty behind fluffy ears ( oh and ordered lunch delivery too lol ) Life is hard !
> 
> How are you, sweetie pie?


Going through a tumultous time! ush: Old boss is outgoing, new boss is incoming... Interesting times...


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;15891383 said:
			
		

> Going through a tumultous time! ush: Old boss is outgoing, new boss is incoming... Interesting times...



blah...hopefully things will change for better with the new boss, you never know, hun

In the meantime especially for you...


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> cool, designer then!
> 
> what movie did you see hun ?



I won't tell you, you'll just tease me. 

ok, fine I'll write it very tiny and whiten it - twilight eclipse. fire away 

but it's a guilty pleasure *nat*, it's only because I find RP insanely hot, I can't help it, I have a crush. yummy...
and I'm curious what will happen, since I started watching it and I have no intention of reading the books, it's all very shallow and cheesy 




			
				eminere;15891363 said:
			
		

> Partly cloudy and 11 deg C!
> 
> Hope you're having a fabulous day!



can't complain so far 

sorry to hear about the craziness at work hun. still no luck finding a new job?

well *nat *is certainly a good friend, hello matt!!


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> blah...hopefully things will change for better with the new boss, you never know, hun
> 
> In the meantime especially for you...


Oh. My. God.

If I had been standing... 

Where on earth is this picture set from?  Is it new???

Giggity.


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> I won't tell you, you'll just tease me.
> 
> ok, fine I'll write it very tiny and whiten it - twilight eclipse. fire away
> 
> but it's a guilty pleasure *nat*, it's only because I find RP insanely hot, I can't help it, I have a crush. yummy...
> and I'm curious what will happen, since I started watching it and I have no intention of reading the books, it's all very shallow and cheesy
> 
> 
> 
> can't complain so far
> 
> sorry to hear about the craziness at work hun. still no luck finding a new job?
> 
> well *nat *is certainly a good friend, hello matt!!




oh darling ! I will never tease if drooling over a crush is involved ! Im going through a double crush myself at the moment (House MD, 5 seasons in less than two weeks, no time for eating or sleeping, just watching watching watching - both unusual crush for grumpy but so hot in his troubled self House himself as well as yummy Australian hottie dr Chase.. )


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;15891585 said:
			
		

> Oh. My. God.
> 
> If I had been standing...
> 
> Where on earth is this picture set from?  Is it new???
> 
> Giggity.



just from some magazine ... isnt he the most delicious lunch meat ever!?


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> sorry to hear about the craziness at work hun. still no luck finding a new job?
> 
> well *nat *is certainly a good friend, hello matt!!


I'm gonna wait it out a little longer and see how things go with this new boss


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> just from some magazine ... isnt he the most delicious lunch *meat* ever!?


Gimme a big ol' slab!


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> oh darling ! I will never tease if drooling over a crush is involved ! Im going through a double crush myself at the moment (House MD, 5 seasons in less than two weeks, no time for eating or sleeping, just watching watching watching - both unusual crush for grumpy but so hot in his troubled self House himself as well as yummy Australian hottie dr Chase.. )



well that's awfully sweet of you to support my nutty crush! 
(I feel so british today, can you tell? )

oh I totally get the House crush, had it myself  he kinda makes you wanna NOT fix him but just have him fall for you...


----------



## An4

eminere&#8482;;15891585 said:
			
		

> Oh. My. God.
> 
> If I had been standing...
> 
> Where on earth is this picture set from?  Is it new???
> 
> *Giggity*.




he's last name should not have an "m" in it but an "n"!

*emi*, do you watch family guy?

oh and I hope the new boss will make things better!


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> well that's awfully sweet of you to support my nutty crush!
> (I feel so british today, can you tell? )
> 
> oh I totally get the House crush, had it myself  he kinda makes you wanna NOT fix him but just have him fall for you...



My dear, I am chuffed to bits ! both for you feeling British and getting my crush...and oh yes, i dont want him fixed, i want him troubled and dark and torn


----------



## nataliam1976

just for me and An ( and anyone else who likes House)


----------



## hinotori

Happy birthday to you An4


----------



## An4

thank you *nat * 

and thank you *hino*!
I wished I could have bought your cake for today


----------



## NemoAndChula

nataliam1976 - My daughter just read "House and Philosophy : Everybody Lies."

I am begging her for the book so I can read it next.


----------



## nataliam1976

NemoAndChula said:


> nataliam1976 - My daughter just read "House and Philosophy : Everybody Lies."
> 
> I am begging her for the book so I can read it next.




hello hun ! oooh , now I want it...Im waiting for my kindle to arrive maybe I could just download it


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> he's last name should not have an "m" in it but an "n"!
> 
> *emi*, do you watch family guy?
> 
> oh and I hope the new boss will make things better!


But of course!  Best show ever


----------



## lolakitten

I have trouble seeing him as anything other than the Prince of Whales on Blackadder.


----------



## nataliam1976

^lol. The visuals were not really necessary though!


----------



## eminere

lolakitten said:


> I have trouble seeing him as anything other than the Prince of Whales on Blackadder.


Woah... Just... OFF.


----------



## lolakitten

He was also George on another chapter of Blackadder, but he was far funnier as the Prince.


----------



## nataliam1976

Some men just get better with age.


----------



## lolakitten

Very true


----------



## An4

eminere&#8482;;15898932 said:
			
		

> But of course!  Best show ever



giggity goo


----------



## Roxana

wow, I really had to catch up here...

Congrats Ana!! (sorry I'm a day too late :shame

Nat: wow, you're getting the vernis alma?! That is really one of the prettiest bags (if not THE) lv has atm! What color are you thinking of? I think the mm is a great size.

Can you guys believe it? HOLLAND VS SPAIN in the WorldCup final! 

Talk about a win-win situation, Holland nr. 1 en Spain nr. 2, my two favourites!!! I was really hoping for this, just couldn't imagine it would happen for real! 
Give them all the support you can this sunday girls!!!! (HOLLAND that is ofcourse )


----------



## nataliam1976

Go Holland !  this is going to be exciting!!!


I was just surfing the LV section and I found a thread where they mention the new vernis colour coming in August and on the pic it looks amazing ! 

I might have to hold out for this one...


----------



## An4

^ it's gorgeous! a bit lighter, more purple than the amarante. I love it!
get it before september so I can hold it!

*Rox*, thanks! it's never too late, I love my b-day. go netherlands! I'm so happy they're in the finale! it's gonna be a great game! they play sooo well, they deserve to win the world cup. first time ever right?


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> ^ it's gorgeous! a bit lighter, more purple than the amarante. I love it!
> get it before september so I can hold it!



If I love it in reality I will get it the first day it hits the stores lol especially since I already have the wallet in amarante...


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> If I love it in reality I will get it the first day it hits the stores lol especially since I already have the wallet in amarante...




oh that's right! well pack a lot of stuff hon 'cause you'll be staying here indefinitely


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> oh that's right! well pack a lot of stuff hon 'cause you'll be staying here indefinitely



I wish...I cant wait to see you hon !


----------



## An4

^ same here


----------



## lolakitten

The octopus is saying Spain & appearently he's 100% right & it's making the Germans angry, lol. 

The new LV colour is so gorgy!


----------



## pegasuscom

nataliam1976 said:


> Go Holland !  this is going to be exciting!!!
> 
> 
> I was just surfing the LV section and I found a thread where they mention the new vernis colour coming in August and on the pic it looks amazing !
> 
> I might have to hold out for this one...



hmmm, I was told Fall for arrival and the color is called "Rouge Fauvista" aka Cranberry. The color is supposed to be a blend of Amarante and Violette.  There may be a wallet, business card holder and suitcase in this color.  I think you would def need to see that in person.


----------



## nataliam1976

pegasuscom said:


> hmmm, I was told Fall for arrival and the color is called "Rouge Fauvista" aka Cranberry. The color is supposed to be a blend of Amarante and Violette.  There may be a wallet, business card holder and suitcase in this color.  I think you would def need to see that in person.



yes, thats the colour, rouge fauvista Maybe LV subforum doesnt have such a good intel after all !


----------



## eminere

Cranberry! How juicy


----------



## hinotori

An4 said:


> thank you *nat *
> 
> and thank you *hino*!
> I wished I could have bought your cake for today



Ah if I lived nearby I would totally have baked a cake for you!


----------



## An4

hinotori said:


> Ah if I lived nearby I would totally have baked a cake for you!



thank you


----------



## Roxana

That cranberry is a great new color and I'm thinking it would be a really good color choice on you, nat. But I do wonder too how it looks in real life, you never know...


----------



## Roxana

I seriously couldn't figure out what you were talking about at first, but then I saw it on the news yesterday : 
http://www.nu.nl/buitenland/2288823/octopus-paul-kiest-spanje-als-winnaar-wk.html


Oh well, you know what they say, the exception confirms the rule .


lolakitten said:


> The octopus is saying Spain & appearently he's 100% right & it's making the Germans angry, lol.
> 
> The new LV colour is so gorgy!


----------



## Elsie87

^Haha, that octopus is too cute! 

Happy belated Bday, my sweet *Ana*! artyhat:


----------



## Elsie87

Ok, I have to say it: it's too hot! 34°C over here... 

Hence the new avatar with my dog playing in the snow, haha!


----------



## pegasuscom

It is always comforting to visit the Dior thread.  There are a few things you can rely on such as pics of hot models, reviews of various TV shoes with hot men, and everyone in a decent mood (well most of the time, but even crises are handled with humor).
*
Ana* - Happy belated birthday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







*
Blackie* - I am so glad you found your kitteh!  There is nothing scarier than a missing pet.  Has the fighting stopped between the kitties?  Good luck on quitting smoking, it is a tough habit to break.  How much do ciggies cost in Europe? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Elsie* - Congrats on passing the exams, you intelligent and gorgeous thing!  The snow looks fabulous!  It is a 100 degrees here.  Try keeping your look together all day when you are melting!

*Eminere* - Love your Hermes sandals.  In the US, we women generally cringe when men wear sandals because (1) they are usually really cheap and ugly and (2) most men do not take care of their feet and viewing such a grotesque thing is stomach churning at best.  You, no doubt, get weekly pedicures and have stunning feet!

Hi to *Everyone Else!*

Oh, I forgot, *Auntie Nat* - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seriously, the color on that LV looks photoshopped or something.  It is kind of murky so it may not be the real color.  Maybe you can take a sneaky pic when you see it in person.  If I can find the real deal, I will send you a pic.  I LOVE my amarante alma because it is almost a neutral.  I think the cranberry would be more outfit specific.  Puffsies  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am going to PM you NOW!


----------



## An4

thank you my sweets, *E&P*


----------



## eminere

pegasuscom said:


> It is always comforting to visit the Dior thread.  *There are a few things you can rely on such as pics of hot models*, reviews of various TV shoes with hot men, and everyone in a decent mood (well most of the time, but even crises are handled with humor).
> 
> ...
> 
> *Eminere* - Love your Hermes sandals.  In the US, we women generally cringe when men wear sandals because (1) they are usually really cheap and ugly and (2) most men do not take care of their feet and viewing such a grotesque thing is stomach churning at best.  You, no doubt, get weekly pedicures and have stunning feet!


 The trusty pics of hot men never fail to help, don't they?

Thank you my dear!


----------



## An4

Elsie87 said:


> Ok, I have to say it: it's too hot! 34°C over here...
> 
> Hence the new avatar with my dog playing in the snow, haha!



Elsie, to me it looks like he's playing on the beach, in the foam, waves splashing against the shore, rocks in the background. it's sooo hot I forgot what snow looks like


----------



## lolakitten

pegasuscom said:


> *Eminere* - Love your Hermes sandals.  In the US, we women generally cringe when men wear sandals because (1) they are usually really cheap and ugly and (2) most men do not take care of their feet and viewing such a grotesque thing is stomach churning at best.  You, no doubt, get weekly pedicures and have stunning feet!



Those ARE beautiful sandals! I wish I could get DH to wear them. He actually has beautiful feet, it make me jealous. He does nothing to them, but they are perfectly soft & narrow & he has perfect ankles. I want my DHs feet  (except...um... smaller, lol)

OK confession - there's something that has been chewing my brain for months. A girlfriend and I went to TOronto in the spring to shop & the last place we were, I found the most GORGEOUS Roger Vivier flats in my size... and so heavily discounted (last pair) but I was so exhausted, I passed. I've been kicking myslef ever since


----------



## eminere

lolakitten said:


> Those ARE beautiful sandals! I wish I could get DH to wear them. He actually has beautiful feet, it make me jealous. He does nothing to them, but they are perfectly soft & narrow & he has perfect ankles. I want my DHs feet  (except...um... smaller, lol)
> 
> OK confession - there's something that has been chewing my brain for months. A girlfriend and I went to TOronto in the spring to shop & the last place we were, I found the most GORGEOUS Roger Vivier flats in my size... and so heavily discounted (last pair) but I was so exhausted, I passed. I've been kicking myslef ever since


Ana's boyfriend has sexy feet too! Lol 

Lesson #1: _Never_ pass up Roger Vivier shoes.


----------



## eminere

Uh oh... Guess who went shopping... And where...


----------



## lolakitten

eminere;15927022 said:
			
		

> Lesson #1: _Never_ pass up Roger Vivier shoes.



I learned.... the hard way 


Oooo what's in the bag???


----------



## eminere

lolakitten said:


> I learned.... the hard way
> 
> 
> Oooo what's in the bag???


All is revealed here: http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/dio...n-dior-purchases-424358-134.html#post15928303


----------



## Elsie87

An4 said:


> Elsie, to me it looks like he's playing on the beach, in the foam, waves splashing against the shore, rocks in the background. *it's sooo hot I forgot what snow looks like*


 


Let's see if I can help you refresh your memory:
¨






It was 36°C today...  God, I miss Switserland already. When it was 30°C in the valley you could go up to the mountains (where it was only 18°C) and roll in the snow. 

And I remember me complaining in this thread a few months ago about that darn snow that wouldn't go away, haha!


----------



## Elsie87

Thank you, sweet *pegasus*! 

*Emi*: Ooooh! I'm off to the non-Dior purchases thread!


----------



## An4

eminere&#8482;;15927022 said:
			
		

> Ana's boyfriend has sexy feet too! Lol
> 
> Lesson #1: _Never_ pass up Roger Vivier shoes.




he really does, the lucky bastard! 

I'm also off to see the goodies in prada bag!!!

*Elsie *thank you, but I still see waves and sun  
how did we live before air conditioners were invented?


----------



## eminere

Good afternoon everyone!!!


----------



## lolakitten

Good evening 

Gorgeous jacket & LOVE the ties - especially the tulip!! 

Ok - I'm confused - is there a difference between "Bordeaux" & "Rouge"? I have two sa's with different opinions on this :S


----------



## nataliam1976

Hello ! Looks like its another day of cold showers for me in order to try and survive this weather At least I have an excuse to jump on the couch and relax all day lol

I would go to the beach which is just round the corner but I am already annoyed at the thought how many people and screaming kids will be there so I opt out.


----------



## lolakitten

Good morning!

It's supposed to be lovely here today - not as hot as it's been... but still hot 30C. I'm sureDH will insist we go outside as much as possible. I wish I could find a sunscreen my skin likes - I hate wearing a hat!!! Ah, life's dillemas, lol.


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> Hello ! Looks like its another day of cold showers for me in order to try and survive this weather At least I have an excuse to jump on the couch and relax all day lol
> 
> I would go to the beach which is just round the corner but I am already annoyed at the thought how many people and screaming kids will be there so I opt out.



you little lazy cat 

any update on the vacation?


----------



## lolakitten

Looks like the octopus was right again!


----------



## Swe3tGirl

Ughh I was rooting for the Netherlands...oh well, I guess Spain deserved the win =) Due to the world cup final, my store literally had _no_ traffic! 

oooo, and I got in trouble for wearing the wrong print today! I had to call my mother to get me some clothes to change into >_< Such a bad day lol


----------



## Roxana

I can't believe that octupus was right again! 
I was sooo disappointed yesterday. But I am happy for Spain though, if Holland can't have the cup, they are the 1st I would have wanted it to go too. The match was really stressfull to watch though, with no earlier goals for either parties to relief some tension....


----------



## An4

it was so tense... I was rooting for holland but, I'm sorry to say this Rox, - the better team won. I'm glad there was no penalty shootout, that would be a sucky way to decide on the champion.


----------



## eminere

How cute is this!


----------



## nataliam1976

Ladies and gent, I need HELP!!!



First, I cant decide which kindle cover I should buy...love them both for different reasons lol

http://www.amazon.com/Cole-Haan-Han...e=UTF8&s=fiona-hardware&qid=1279012403&sr=1-6

http://www.amazon.com/Cole-Haan-Han...e=UTF8&s=fiona-hardware&qid=1279012403&sr=1-7

And now, more important - Dior heels - grey or black? I am soo torn I could use both ! but can only buy 1 pair...

fast replies appreciated so that I can pull the trigger


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;15960898 said:
			
		

> How cute is this!


 

this is so summery and pretty !


----------



## nataliam1976

or even better, Emi, would you by any chance know the code for those heels? I could call around and see if I could buy it anywhere in Europe and save on customs....


----------



## An4

I vote for golden/bronze cole haan and grey diors!

cole haan because I LOVE the color.

as for diors - black ones like that can be found anywhere so since you're paying so much pay for something special - the grey ones have more prominent features because of the color and again, look very special. the color is gorgeous.


----------



## An4

eminere;15960898 said:
			
		

> How cute is this!



*emi* is this your way of telling us you're thinking of becoming a parent?


----------



## zerodross

nataliam1976 said:


> Ladies and gent, I need HELP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> First, I cant decide which kindle cover I should buy...love them both for different reasons lol
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Cole-Haan-Han...e=UTF8&s=fiona-hardware&qid=1279012403&sr=1-6
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Cole-Haan-Han...e=UTF8&s=fiona-hardware&qid=1279012403&sr=1-7
> 
> And now, more important - Dior heels - grey or black? I am soo torn I could use both ! but can only buy 1 pair...
> 
> fast replies appreciated so that I can pull the trigger


 
nattycakes! re: dior heels - BLACK! i've seen the black pair recently in HK (and on sale) and they were GAWWWWWGEOUS!!!!


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> *emi* is this your way of telling us you're thinking of becoming a parent?


_HELL *NO*_! lol


----------



## nataliam1976

zerodross said:


> nattycakes! re: dior heels - BLACK! i've seen the black pair recently in HK (and on sale) and they were GAWWWWWGEOUS!!!!


 

sweetie hello!!!! 


geeez just shoot me now, I want both lol


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> *emi* is this your way of telling us you're thinking of becoming a parent?


 


I wouldnt think so lololol


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> Ladies and gent, I need HELP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> First, I cant decide which kindle cover I should buy...love them both for different reasons lol
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Cole-Haan-Han...e=UTF8&s=fiona-hardware&qid=1279012403&sr=1-6
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Cole-Haan-Han...e=UTF8&s=fiona-hardware&qid=1279012403&sr=1-7
> 
> And now, more important - Dior heels - grey or black? I am soo torn I could use both ! but can only buy 1 pair...
> 
> fast replies appreciated so that I can pull the trigger


Bronze (hands down) and black (for sure).


----------



## zerodross

nataliam1976 said:


> sweetie hello!!!!
> 
> 
> geeez just shoot me now, I want both lol


 
are u a size 37 m'dear? surely if the black is on sale at the moment, you could squeeze both pairs in the shopping list? 

the grey is a classic dior colour and it's a neutral shade that would go great with a whole bunch of colours. 

and black, well... it's black! it goes with anything, lasts forever and has more class than a whole bunch of celebrities at the moment  

pick the shade that goes best with your bag selection?


----------



## An4

zerodross said:


> nattycakes! re: dior heels - BLACK! i've seen the black pair recently in HK (and on sale) and they were GAWWWWWGEOUS!!!!



I want that ring in your avatar sooo baaaad!


----------



## nataliam1976

zerodross said:


> are u a size 37 m'dear? surely if the black is on sale at the moment, you could squeeze both pairs in the shopping list?
> 
> the grey is a classic dior colour and it's a neutral shade that would go great with a whole bunch of colours.
> 
> and black, well... it's black! it goes with anything, lasts forever and has more class than a whole bunch of celebrities at the moment
> 
> pick the shade that goes best with your bag selection?


 

size 38 or 38.5 ... yes they are on sale but with customs they would cost me full price anyway you know?

Here is the deal...they both match my bags collection perfectly  maybe I should just close my eyes and pick...


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> or even better, Emi, would you by any chance know the code for those heels? I could call around and see if I could buy it anywhere in Europe and save on customs....


"So Dior" nappa peeptoes, 9cm heel, KCA096NAP.


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;15961202 said:
			
		

> "So Dior" nappa peeptoes, 9cm heel, KCA096NAP.


 

 you... So, turns out freaking Bluefly doesnt ship to Denmark or to Poland, so its out of question...will order the black ones I think and look for greys in Europe somewhere...ush:


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> you... So, turns out freaking Bluefly doesnt ship to Denmark or to Poland, so its out of question...will order the black ones I think and look for greys in Europe somewhere...ush:


Good luck on the hunt hun!


----------



## nataliam1976

Emi, thanks so much for the code once again! I called Avenue Montaigne and had a lovely SA help me out ! She is hunting down a pair of blacks for me and will call back in an hour or so

I guess speaking French helped lol, she told me it was so nice of me to speak French and so well  And she was shocked when I said I want them in nappa leather, I was like hello, Dior Goddess here !


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> Emi, thanks so much for the code once again! I called Avenue Montaigne and had a lovely SA help me out ! She is hunting down a pair of blacks for me and will call back in an hour or so
> 
> I guess speaking French helped lol, she told me it was so nice of me to speak French and so well  And she was shocked when I said I want them in nappa leather, I was like hello, Dior Goddess here !


Ooohh progress! I didn't know you spoke French! *eminere&#8482; approves* 

OK in other news, is there a mod we can PM to add the "required photos" condition to our Authenticate This thread title?! I am up to _there_ just sick and tired of people posting auctions without the required photos all the time!


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;15961553 said:
			
		

> Ooohh progress! I didn't know you spoke French! *eminere approves*
> 
> OK in other news, is there a mod we can PM to add the "required photos" condition to our Authenticate This thread title?! I am up to _there_ just sick and tired of people posting auctions without the required photos all the time!


 

I am lucky to be fluent ( guess who lived in Paris for a year in older better times? ) and happy to have your approval

Just PM Swanky with exactly what you would want changed and she will do it, she is the best and the fastest


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> I am lucky to be fluent ( guess who lived in Paris for a year in older better times? ) and happy to have your approval
> 
> Just PM Swanky with exactly what you would want changed and she will do it, she is the best and the fastest


Ooohhh how lucky! If only I were European... =/

Have already PMed her - let's see what happens...


----------



## Swe3tGirl

And now, more important - Dior heels - grey or black? I am soo torn I could use both ! but can only buy 1 pair...

fast replies appreciated so that I can pull the trigger [/QUOTE]

OMG, I love those heels! How much are they, and do they have smaller sizes available?


----------



## nataliam1976

Swe3tGirl said:


> And now, more important - Dior heels - grey or black? I am soo torn I could use both ! but can only buy 1 pair...
> 
> fast replies appreciated so that I can pull the trigger


 
OMG, I love those heels! How much are they, and do they have smaller sizes available?[/QUOTE]

Check our rafaello network...


----------



## nataliam1976

I am such a sucker ...


----------



## An4

^ yay you got the grey ones 

congrats hun!!!


----------



## Elsie87

Great choice, sweet *Nat*!  Congrats!


----------



## nataliam1976

Well the nice SA hasnt called me back... if she does who knows what might happen ! 


thank you hunnies !


----------



## lolakitten

^^^Congrats!! 

I went looking for Dior boots in the crrent look book @ holts and they are not getting them in black 
I hope I can find them in Germany this fall.


----------



## Roxana

I voted the grey ones too, great u got them!


----------



## zerodross

An4 said:


> I want that ring in your avatar sooo baaaad!


 
 the fully blinged version is also as yummy.


----------



## zerodross

nataliam1976 said:


> I am such a sucker ...


 
Nice one hun! modelling pictures are in order and you know the black ones are beckoning.


----------



## nataliam1976

zerodross said:


> Nice one hun! modelling pictures are in order and you know the black ones are beckoning.



Yes...will call Paris again today methinks....


----------



## lolakitten

Nat - they look very similar to the Valentino bow peep toe. 
If you can't find black, I bet you would like those!

I just picked up the Paris Vogue issue with all the runway photos (the bit one that's 30 euros) Now to find a quiet hiding place at home tonight to read it, lol.


----------



## lolakitten




----------



## eminere

Wow the Valentinos are very Jessica Rabbit


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;15981355 said:
			
		

> Wow the Valentinos are very Jessica Rabbit


 
oh yes, very much so! 


Emi, have you seen the new episode of White Collar yet?


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> oh yes, very much so!
> 
> 
> Emi, have you seen the new episode of White Collar yet?


Nope, it's not screening on free-to-air here yet... Is it better than before?


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;15985227 said:
			
		

> Nope, it's not screening on free-to-air here yet... Is it better than before?


 

Its the same fun and deliciousness... it !


----------



## pegasuscom

*Auntie Nat!*  You scored new shoes?  Congrats!  *ahem* are you having steamy vamp fantasies involving a freakishly tall Swedish dude?


----------



## nataliam1976

pegasuscom said:


> *Auntie Nat!* You scored new shoes? Congrats! *ahem* are you having steamy vamp fantasies involving a freakishly tall Swedish dude?


 

Yes! I felt I have been cheating on Dior for too long so I had to get something to support Johnny G 


hehe I could never understand the fascination with Askars until I saw this pic! so yes I am having steamy fantasies with him looking exactly like in my avatar  and yes, the vampire teeth do get to be used at some point...


ETA: I am also having a few fantasies about my new boss...who is around daily...now thats what I call fun at work!


----------



## eminere

Special delivery:







"Cleanliness is next to godliness."

Therefore, Alex must be a god.


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;15997294 said:
			
		

> Special delivery:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Cleanliness is next to godliness."
> 
> Therefore, Alex must be a god.


 

Hmm i have never been a morning person when it came to "these things" but it turns out I can be if the right stimulus is delivered!


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> Hmm i have never been a morning person when it came to "these things" but it turns out I can be if the right stimulus is delivered!


Notice how much... _maneuvering_... Alex must do down there... What a dirty, dirty boy he must be... Or perhaps there's just _lots_ to clean...


----------



## zerodross

nataliam1976 said:


> Yes! I felt I have been cheating on Dior for too long so I had to get something to support Johnny G
> 
> 
> hehe I could never understand the fascination with Askars until I saw this pic! so yes I am having steamy fantasies with him looking exactly like in my avatar  and yes, the vampire teeth do get to be used at some point...
> 
> 
> ETA: I am also having a few fantasies about my new boss...who is around daily...now thats what I call fun at work!


 
ahem, nattycakes... 

it is imperative that you view this video (particularly at 4:03):




and as a prelude to the video above:
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=19852245


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;15997314 said:
			
		

> Notice how much... _maneuvering_... Alex must do down there... What a dirty, dirty boy he must be... Or perhaps there's just _lots_ to clean...


 

I am...willing to bet...*catches breath* that he is both a dirty boy and has lots to clean!


----------



## nataliam1976

zerodross said:


> ahem, nattycakes...
> 
> it is imperative that you view this video (particularly at 4:03):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and as a prelude to the video above:
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=19852245






WHY!? WHY was this shower curtain there?!


----------



## pegasuscom

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2smz_1L2_0

Video is embedded in next post...


----------



## pegasuscom

You get Alex and Gaga!  And I do believe Gaga is wearing the coveted Dior rings!


----------



## zerodross

nataliam1976 said:


> WHY!? WHY was this shower curtain there?!


 
y'know part 3 of om sara on youtube had a very nice shot of him putting on his underpants (with a snap no less!). unfortunately, that video may have been removed by youtube. pfft.

but.. here's a bit of (drunken) sauciness for you:


----------



## nataliam1976

pegasuscom said:


> You get Alex and Gaga! And I do believe Gaga is wearing the coveted Dior rings!


 


I cant wait for the Gaga concert in October! Askars should be touring with her and dance on the stage to this song lol

Zero - I have a sneaky feeling that I will just have to find dvd of this movie here and watch it all!

Im actually considering buying a place in Sweden ( who knows maybe Askars has an unknown twin living there? ) and commuting to CPH as everything is half cheaper there...there could be endless opportunities there to hunt those tall blonde swedish genes ...


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> I am...willing to bet...*catches breath* that he is both a dirty boy and has lots to clean!


Can't believe ImageShack deleted my image


----------



## eminere

pegasuscom said:


> You get Alex and Gaga!  And I do believe Gaga is wearing the coveted Dior rings!


Oh really?!  Could someone pleeease do a screengrab?


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;15998740 said:
			
		

> Can't believe ImageShack deleted my image


 

did they delete it? I can still see it !


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> did they delete it? I can still see it !


On my screen it says the image was removed due to a violation of ImageShack's terms of use oooops 

Maybe you're viewing a cached version of the page...?  Either way, quick - save it before it's really gone!


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;15998819 said:
			
		

> On my screen it says the image was removed due to a violation of ImageShack's terms of use oooops
> 
> Maybe you're viewing a cached version of the page...? Either way, quick - save it before it's really gone!


 


lol thanks for the heads up, saved !


----------



## An4

^ do it hun!


----------



## An4

eminere;15998740 said:
			
		

> Can't believe ImageShack deleted my image



yeah I couldn't see it


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> yeah I couldn't see it




Will send it to you by email hun !


----------



## An4

^ mmmm goody! thanks


----------



## lolakitten

I'm at work & can't see any of this 
I used to fantasize of a tall hansome house hand named Sven who would peel grapes for me, lol. Somehow I don't think that's ever going to happen now, LMAO.


----------



## eminere

lolakitten said:


> I'm at work & can't see any of this
> I used to fantasize of a tall hansome house hand named Sven who would peel grapes for me, lol. Somehow I don't think that's ever going to happen now, LMAO.


If I had a tall hansome house hand named Sven he would do more than peel grapes for me


----------



## lolakitten

eminere;16000490 said:
			
		

> If I had a tall hansome house hand named Sven he would do more than peel grapes for me


But of course


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;16000490 said:
			
		

> If I had a tall hansome house hand named Sven he would do more than peel grapes for me



he would be ..yhmm..peeling your grapes?


----------



## D3stiny

does any one have the dior ultimate rendez-vous wallet in fuscia??? im thinking abt getting it from saks : D wondering if you're satisfied with your purchase and in feedback : D


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> he would be ..yhmm..peeling your grapes?


LOL...


----------



## pegasuscom

Alex would be dressed in a French maids costume in 5" stilettos and cleaning my house!  Then I would send him to the dungeon for *Auntie Nat!*  I just noticed the reference to what sounds like a new hot boss for Auntie Nat?  Spill the scoop...

*Miss Ana* - I noticed you have been posting in the *bay thread.  A word to the wise, you are swimming with the sharks.  Be careful, they can turn on someone that they do not know (and people they do know)!  PM for specifics if you are so inclined.


----------



## An4

pegasuscom said:


> Alex would be dressed in a French maids costume in 5" stilettos and cleaning my house!  Then I would send him to the dungeon for *Auntie Nat!*  I just noticed the reference to what sounds like a new hot boss for Auntie Nat?  Spill the scoop...
> 
> *Miss Ana* - I noticed you have been posting in the *bay thread.  A word to the wise, you are swimming with the sharks.  Be careful, they can turn on someone that they do not know (and people they do know)!  PM for specifics if you are so inclined.



thank you sweetie 

I know what they're like, that's why don't usually post there. I'm just posting in that one thread that got me interested. when we get a closure I doubt I'll go back. 

if you think I should be careful about something specifically please PM me.
because I am clueless, no bad intentions whatsoever.


----------



## lolakitten

Anyone up far a laugh? Look at the "retail value" on these:
http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Di...iss-Dior-flats/cat950080/308921401/detail.fly
:lolots:

Pretty though....


----------



## eminere

lolakitten said:


> Anyone up far a laugh? Look at the "retail value" on these:
> http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Di...iss-Dior-flats/cat950080/308921401/detail.fly
> :lolots:
> 
> Pretty though....


HAHAHA maybe in Monopoly dollars...


----------



## Elsie87

^LOL!


----------



## eminere

Has anyone here flown on the Airbus A380?







Which deck would you prefer to travel in - the upper or the lower?


----------



## An4

^ whoa!! 

idk... I'm scared of flying since I went to amsterdam... I'd fly in the deck that shakes the least and offers sleeping pills


----------



## lolakitten

^^ What happened in Amsterdam????

The biggest plane I've ever been on is a 747.


----------



## nataliam1976

lolakitten said:


> Anyone up far a laugh? Look at the "retail value" on these:
> http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Di...iss-Dior-flats/cat950080/308921401/detail.fly
> :lolots:
> 
> Pretty though....




LOLOLOL did they have an office party when they were uploading those on the website?


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;16015463 said:
			
		

> Has anyone here flown on the Airbus A380?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which deck would you prefer to travel in - the upper or the lower?



I think this one can only land on a few airports in Europe! Where will you be flying to, hun?


----------



## An4

lolakitten said:


> ^^ What happened in Amsterdam????
> 
> The biggest plane I've ever been on is a 747.



too much turbulence. very strong and nasty


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> I think this one can only land on a few airports in Europe! Where will you be flying to, hun?


I've got family visiting! 

I think in a plane with this large a capacity it'd be wise to be seated as close as possible to the exits - getting off the plane would take ages otherwise...


----------



## nataliam1976

pegasuscom said:


> Alex would be dressed in a French maids costume in 5" stilettos and cleaning my house!  Then I would send him to the dungeon for *Auntie Nat!*  I just noticed the reference to what sounds like a new hot boss for Auntie Nat?  Spill the scoop...




aaaaah...my boss. he is tall and gorgeous and smart - and married with kids, so anything in reality is out of question, but at least I can look at him and daydream All conversations with him are intelectually challenging and I just enjoy his company so much - all our meetings start with work stuff and end  with talking about travelling and cars as these are passions for both of us. That together with a great team I work with now and I love going to work every day !


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;16017190 said:
			
		

> I've got family visiting!
> 
> I think in a plane with this large a capacity it'd be wise to be seated as close as possible to the exits - getting off the plane would take ages otherwise...



Good point! I dont know which deck is better safety wise...but Im jealous you will fly one !


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> aaaaah...my boss. he is tall and gorgeous and smart - and married with kids, so anything in reality is out of question, but at least I can look at him and daydream All conversations with him are intelectually challenging and I just enjoy his company so much - all our meetings start with work stuff and end  with talking about travelling and cars as these are passions for both of us. That together with a great team I work with now and I love going to work every day !


Lucky you!


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> Good point! I dont know which deck is better safety wise...but Im jealous you will fly one !


Unfortunately I won't be the one travelling this time - mum's coming to visit me - but I have flown in the A380 before and it's great!


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> aaaaah...my boss. he is tall and gorgeous and smart - and married with kids, so anything in reality is out of question, but at least I can look at him and daydream All conversations with him are intelectually challenging and I just enjoy his company so much - all our meetings start with work stuff and end  with talking about travelling and cars as these are passions for both of us. That together with a great team I work with now and I love going to work every day !



you just had to get a hot boss on top of everything?! I hate you


----------



## An4

eminere&#8482;;16017274 said:
			
		

> Unfortunately I won't be the one travelling this time - mum's coming to visit me - but I have flown in the A380 before and it's great!




yay, finally!! she'll get her presents!!! and see you of course. but you know - presents!!!


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> yay, finally!! she'll get her presents!!! and see you of course. but you know - presents!!!


You have a great memory!  Yes, I issued mum an ultimatum - come get your pressies OR ELSE...!


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> you just had to get a hot boss on top of everything?! I hate you





yeah and its like licking a lollipop with the wrapping still on ! Not feeling lucky at all, hun! 

Emi, so the big day is finally coming ! Im sure your mum will have the time of her life


----------



## An4

eminere;16017328 said:
			
		

> You have a great memory!  Yes, I issued mum an ultimatum - come get your pressies OR ELSE...!



of course hun, I can't see you, but I care 
some day *nat *and I will make you come to europe, or we'll hop on a plane and visit you. be prepared :ninja:


----------



## caliq1

ok guys thank you for helping me with authenicating now i need some help making a choice. not sure if this is where i should post this. but i do not own a dior bag ....yet and love both of these bags. can you help?
which is better buy? 
which one is better long term do you think?
up keep on white leather ? hard?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160455181614&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260633174396&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

thanks


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> yeah and its like licking a lollipop with the wrapping still on ! Not feeling lucky at all, hun!



:lolots: 

at least you have food for your daydreams


----------



## lolakitten

An4 said:


> :lolots:
> 
> at least you have food for your daydreams




Exactly! I work in an office full of big headded workaholic architects. My boss has a shoe fettish though, so theres a bit of fun in that.

(Although I can't complain too much since a have a tall german james bond at home.... )


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> yeah and its like licking a lollipop with the wrapping still on ! Not feeling lucky at all, hun!
> 
> Emi, so the big day is finally coming ! Im sure your mum will have the time of her life


Well, you can still _smell_ a lollipop even with its wrapper on... 

I can't wait to finally see mum again!


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> of course hun, I can't see you, but I care
> some day *nat *and I will make you come to europe, or we'll hop on a plane and visit you. be prepared :ninja:


Awwwhh thank you hun!


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;16018245 said:
			
		

> Well, you can still _smell_ a lollipop even with its wrapper on...
> 
> I can't wait to finally see mum again!




Gosh, you are going to laugh but I actually smelled his suit on Friday before I left the office...he smells lovely! 


so how long havent you seen your mummy, hun?


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> Gosh, you are going to laugh but I actually smelled his suit on Friday before I left the office...he smells lovely!
> 
> 
> so how long havent you seen your mummy, hun?


HAHA sniff freak!  They say a man's virility is somewhat revealed in the wake he leaves behind... 

It's been about a year I think, which is far too long for me as I'm used to seeing the family two to four times a year.


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;16018647 said:
			
		

> HAHA sniff freak!  They say a man's virility is somewhat revealed in the wake he leaves behind...
> 
> It's been about a year I think, which is far too long for me as I'm used to seeing the family two to four times a year.



Oh, smell is incredibly important to me! I totally agree with what you're saying  


A year is definitely too long! I have see my mum at least every 6 months, too


----------



## pegasuscom

caliq1 said:


> ok guys thank you for helping me with authenicating now i need some help making a choice. not sure if this is where i should post this. but i do not own a dior bag ....yet and love both of these bags. can you help?
> which is better buy?
> which one is better long term do you think?
> up keep on white leather ? hard?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160455181614&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260633174396&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> thanks



I like the butterfly saddle the best but I think it should depend on which bag you feel you will wear the most. Let us know which one you choose and post a reveal!  Good luck!


----------



## pegasuscom

*Eminere* - Mom is coming!  Has the pressie stack gotten even higher?  Do you have some fun things planned for her trip?

*Auntie Nat* - sniffin' the bosses jacket.  Naughty!  I am sorry he is married with fam.  Bummer.  But at least the workplace is pleasant and there is some eye candy!  

*Lola* - Does your boss stare at your shoes?  Do you torment him with high heels and toe cleavage?

*Ana* - Are you and Auntie Nat going to do a round the world tour of all the people that could not come to Adam?

Where is *Blackie?*  I haven't seen her for awhile.


----------



## nataliam1976

Blackie is busy with her new kitten! Its absolutely beautiful! Also, she quit smoking, so i presume thats a bit tough on her, but I hope not too much

For now, Im going to visit An in September - we will hit designer outlets and plot the take over the world plan ! Pega, I need a visa to go over and visit you and I most likely wouldnt get it, so you darling have to fly your cute ass over here one day !


----------



## nataliam1976

caliq1 said:


> ok guys thank you for helping me with authenicating now i need some help making a choice. not sure if this is where i should post this. but i do not own a dior bag ....yet and love both of these bags. can you help?
> which is better buy?
> which one is better long term do you think?
> up keep on white leather ? hard?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160455181614&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260633174396&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> thanks



What do you need this bag to be? office bag, cute bag for summer? what is your everyday style? personally I would get the leather one hands down, but so much depends on how you would use it and what you need it for


----------



## An4

pegasuscom said:


> *Ana* - Are you and Auntie Nat going to do a round the world tour of all the people that could not come to Adam?




oh why do you ask sweetie?


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> Blackie is busy with her new kitten! Its absolutely beautiful! Also, she quit smoking, so i presume thats a bit tough on her, but I hope not too much
> 
> For now, Im going to visit An in September - we will hit designer outlets and plot the take over the world plan ! Pega, I need a visa to go over and visit you *and I most likely wouldnt get it*, so you darling have to fly your cute ass over here one day !




baaad, baaad *aunty nat*!


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> baaad, baaad *aunty nat*!



Lol for once thats not the reason. With my nationality and me having lived in so many countries and having virtually no ties anywhere, USA will laugh their a$$ off if I applied. A friend who has quite a similar lifestyle was denied visa 8 times. No way am I feeding fat bellies of the embassy workers with all the fees when I can spend the money on shoes


----------



## caliq1

nataliam1976 said:


> What do you need this bag to be? office bag, cute bag for summer? what is your everyday style? personally I would get the leather one hands down, but so much depends on how you would use it and what you need it for


 

i think the leather one is the most beautiful bag! i love it. i am not the "office type" i dont have to wear suits to work etc. my idea of dressed up is designer jeans, trendy heals and a blouse. i just want to treat myself to a dior bag. i have always wanted one since a trip to london with my brother. i like the butterfly bag for total different reasons. i think i would use it more then leather. i am afraid the leather one will get marked up? how would you care for the leather? as you can tell i am torn between the two
thanks for the help ! i love this forum!


----------



## nataliam1976

Go for this one you will use more !  I would still go for the leather gaucho and just be careful with it and use some leather protectant, but thats just me.


----------



## pegasuscom

nataliam1976 said:


> Go for this one you will use more !  I would still go for the leather gaucho and just be careful with it and use some leather protectant, but thats just me.



I still say BUTTERFLY! 

*Auntie Nat* - I can see me arriving at JFK with a battalion of attorneys to spring you from jail!  Auntie Nat gets sent to Guantanamo Bay... did you ever see Harold & Kumar Escape from GB?  If you see Blackie, tell her air kissies and please don't icepick her husband over quitting smoking.

*Ana* - well if you guys were planning to fly over, then I don't have to come see you!


----------



## caliq1

nataliam1976 said:


> Go for this one you will use more !  I would still go for the leather gaucho and just be careful with it and use some leather protectant, but thats just me.


n


i will check out leather protectant. i think with the shade white it is i could use it summer or winter? or am i crazy? did the leather one cost more originally? i would think it had to of.

maybe save a little more and get both ! lmao


----------



## lolakitten

pegasuscom said:


> *Eminere* - Mom is coming!  Has the pressie stack gotten even higher?  Do you have some fun things planned for her trip?
> 
> *Auntie Nat* - sniffin' the bosses jacket.  Naughty!  I am sorry he is married with fam.  Bummer.  But at least the workplace is pleasant and there is some eye candy!
> 
> *Lola* - Does your boss stare at your shoes?  Do you torment him with high heels and toe cleavage?
> 
> *Ana* - Are you and Auntie Nat going to do a round the world tour of all the people that could not come to Adam?
> 
> Where is *Blackie?*  I haven't seen her for awhile.



He does! And he's not subtle either. 

Funny story - when I bought the ones in my Av, I was showing a collegue after work & he walked past. After a few times walking past my desk asking little Q's on this & that (work stuff) he stopped & asked if those were _real_ Louboutins...
Well anyway, after a bit of back & forth, I asked something about his cufflinks (hey if he can ask about me shoues, right??) & he was clueles, saying he knew nothing of designer..... but he then said " But I _like _shoes  "

He he...


----------



## nataliam1976

pegasuscom said:


> I still say BUTTERFLY!
> 
> *Auntie Nat* - I can see me arriving at JFK with a battalion of attorneys to spring you from jail!  Auntie Nat gets sent to Guantanamo Bay... did you ever see Harold & Kumar Escape from GB?  If you see Blackie, tell her air kissies and please don't icepick her husband over quitting smoking.
> 
> *Ana* - well if you guys were planning to fly over, then I don't have to come see you!



I say LEATHER ! 


The worst punishment would be to lock me up in Saks or Neimans without any credit cards!


----------



## caliq1

pegasuscom said:


> I still say BUTTERFLY!
> 
> love the purse fight icon...i feel like that is what is going on in my head with these two purses!


----------



## An4

pegasuscom said:


> *Ana* - well if you guys were planning to fly over, then I don't have to come see you!



I know what you meant, silly; but you're not getting us that easy  
you're coming here! there's so much we wanna show you!


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> Lol for once thats not the reason. With my nationality and me having lived in so many countries and having virtually no ties anywhere, USA will laugh their a$$ off if I applied. A friend who has quite a similar lifestyle was denied visa 8 times. No way am I feeding fat bellies of the embassy workers with all the fees when I can spend the money on shoes



how about canada? we don't need a visa for that! oh wait, even better, we find you a hottie here and you "marry" him so the US thinks you have someone to come back to


----------



## lolakitten

An4 said:


> how about canada? we don't need a visa for that! oh wait, even better, we find you a hottie here and you "marry" him so the US thinks you have someone to come back to


Are you in Canada too? Where?

I agree - come to Canada!


----------



## eminere

pegasuscom said:


> *Eminere* - Mom is coming!  Has the pressie stack gotten even higher?  Do you have some fun things planned for her trip?


The dark blue Lady Dior wallet was the last present, I think!


----------



## eminere

Speaking of sexy, naughty bosses, imagine working for this bunch...!







I think the gentleman swooning at the lower right is being... ahem interviewed...


----------



## Elsie87

^Talk about naughty...


----------



## pegasuscom

eminere;16022522 said:
			
		

> Speaking of sexy, naughty bosses, imagine working for this bunch...!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the gentleman swooning at the lower right is being... ahem interviewed...



Interviewed for WHAT???


----------



## joviscot

Hiya - just a quick post.  We are off to Italy soon.  Rome for 2 days then Sorrento.  I get to spend my birthday in Rome for the 2nd time!!


----------



## eminere

pegasuscom said:


> Interviewed for WHAT???


A very exciting role, no doubt


----------



## eminere

joviscot said:


> Hiya - just a quick post.  We are off to Italy soon.  Rome for 2 days then Sorrento.  I get to spend my birthday in Rome for the 2nd time!!


So envious! Have a lovely time celebrating your birthday


----------



## An4

lolakitten said:


> Are you in Canada too? Where?
> 
> I agree - come to Canada!



nope, but *nat *and I will travel the world. I just need a job first


----------



## An4

joviscot said:


> Hiya - just a quick post.  We are off to Italy soon.  Rome for 2 days then Sorrento.  I get to spend my birthday in Rome for the 2nd time!!



have a blast *jovi*!!


----------



## Elsie87

*Jovi* that sounds like fun! I hope you have a fabulous time and happy birthday from me! 

Another hot day today - so we went to the Dutch coast (Belgian coast is way too crowded and the average age of the visitors is 65 ) for a little swim. We even spotted a seal enjoying the sun at one of the oyster banks: soooo cute!


----------



## An4

Elsie87 said:


> *Jovi* that sounds like fun! I hope you have a fabulous time and happy birthday from me!
> 
> Another hot day today - so we went to the Dutch coast (Belgian coast is way too crowded and the average age of the visitors is 65 ) for a little swim. We even spotted a seal enjoying the sun at one of the oyster banks: soooo cute!



I love seals  one time when I was at the zoo one young seal let me pet him, I was really surprised, he was soooo cute.


----------



## eminere

Oh my... I just saw the most wonderful thing... 

I dare anyone to type "Aitor Mateo" into Google Images


----------



## An4

^ great body, but I don't like his face. so my vote goes to Jon Kortajarena Redruello  google THAT if you dare!


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> ^ great body, but I don't like his face. so my vote goes to Jon Kortajarena Redruello  google THAT if you dare!


Oh believe me, I'm very well-acquainted with dear Jon already


----------



## An4

eminere;16038005 said:
			
		

> Oh believe me, I'm very well-acquainted with dear Jon already



well, m'sieu eminere, there's just no surprising you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







btw I recently bought chanel allure sport for BF, it's very light and summary and I love how it smells on his skin. have you tried it?


----------



## Roxana

Is this an add for real? Com'on! Seriously! This is way beyond fashion or perfumes, this is just porn waiting to happen! LOL! 
It's a disgrace 




			
				eminere&#8482;;16022522 said:
			
		

> Speaking of sexy, naughty bosses, imagine working for this bunch...!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the gentleman swooning at the lower right is being... ahem interviewed...


----------



## Roxana

I'll just stick to some proper romance... 

I'm loving my latest dior addi(c)tion


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> btw I recently bought chanel allure sport for BF, it's very light and summary and I love how it smells on his skin. have you tried it?


 I've used all the Allures in the past before: Allure Homme, Allure Homme Sport, and Allure Homme Edition Blanche (my favourite of the lot).


----------



## eminere

Roxana said:


> Is this an add for real? Com'on! Seriously! This is way beyond fashion or perfumes, this is just porn waiting to happen! LOL!
> It's a disgrace


I'm loving the boys at Dolce&Gabbana


----------



## eminere

Roxana said:


> I'll just stick to some proper romance...
> 
> I'm loving my latest dior addi(c)tion


Beautiful! The original Trotter Romantique collection was always my favourite.


----------



## lolakitten

Roxana said:


> Is this an add for real? Com'on! Seriously! This is way beyond fashion or perfumes, this is just porn waiting to happen! LOL!
> It's a disgrace


Well, if you look to the root of perfume or fashion... isn't it all just about the pursuit of sex?


----------



## lolakitten

Roxana said:


> I'll just stick to some proper romance...
> 
> I'm loving my latest dior addi(c)tion



Oh so pretty! 
I'm still on the hunt for the bear in this fabric. I know, silly, but I want it.


----------



## Roxana

^thanks guys!

There is a bear?


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> well, m'sieu eminere, there's just no surprising you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw I recently bought chanel allure sport for BF, it's very light and summary and I love how it smells on his skin. have you tried it?



I LOVE that scent !


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;16022522 said:
			
		

> Speaking of sexy, naughty bosses, imagine working for this bunch...!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the gentleman swooning at the lower right is being... ahem interviewed...



They could all boss me around !


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> I LOVE that scent !




glad to hear it! spoiled noses think alike 

I can't wait for you to come here! I wanna gab, rant and trash people :censor:

you can shop of course 


*Rox *- congrats on your new baggie, hope you're enjoying it! it's very summery.


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> glad to hear it! spoiled noses think alike
> 
> I can't wait for you to come here! I wanna gab, rant and trash people :censor:
> 
> you can shop of course
> 
> 
> *Rox *- congrats on your new baggie, hope you're enjoying it! it's very summery.



aaaw I cant wait either !  

Speaking of ads, I found it on the net...think its hilarious !


----------



## An4

OMG I can't stop laughing!!!!!!!! :lolots:

LOLOLOL *nat *this is GREAT!


----------



## eminere

OMG Nat I just threw up a little


----------



## lolakitten

EEEEeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwww 

(although to be fair most CK scents in reality are as yucky)


----------



## Lovedior

eminere;16046510 said:
			
		

> OMG Nat I just threw up a little



same here 

is this their real add ??? or is it a fake made by people ? 

seriously this add is a "sexy mood" killer lol


----------



## Roxana

LOL at that ad! ^No it is made by Calvin *Klien*, pretty disgusting indeed, but very funny!


----------



## Elsie87

*Rox*: LOVE the new addition! So pretty! 

*Nat*: Best.Avatar.Ever! Hahaha! :lolots:


----------



## nataliam1976

Elsie87 said:


> *Rox*: LOVE the new addition! So pretty!
> 
> *Nat*: Best.Avatar.Ever! Hahaha! :lolots:





everyone else, toughen up, lol, An and Else


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> everyone else, toughen up, lol, An and Else



:sunnies

seriously you guys, like you have stomachs of the 19th century ladies 

read "love in the time of cholera" by marquez, it'll put things in perspective for you regarding bodies and aging.
I just finished it, it's brilliant!
*Rox *you speak spanish right? have you read it?


----------



## Roxana

^no haven't read it, never heard of it either actually... is it a novel?


----------



## An4

Roxana said:


> ^no haven't read it, never heard of it either actually... is it a novel?



 and a great one! *El amor en los tiempos del cólera 

*it's so good that I want to read it in spanish, even though I don't know spanish


----------



## pegasuscom

*Nat* - That avatar is hysterical!  It looks like the neighbor that lives behind me and is hairy as a bear, has old man titties that flap in the breeze,a stomach than hangs down to mid thigh and insists on cutting his grass in a Speedo... it makes my eyeballs burn!

*Rox* - Love your Romantique!


----------



## eminere

Would reeeally _love_ these for my desk:







But no space at home 

Oh well, will probably end up buying them for dad for Father's Day


----------



## An4

*emi *that looks very elegant! maybe some day when you have your own fashion concept store? 


dear Dior peeps, I started a new thread and would like your input too:

http://forum.purseblog.com/health-a...-something-different-610102.html#post16070386

thank you!


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> *emi *that looks very elegant! maybe some day when you have your own fashion concept store?


Hahaha I can't wait that long!  When I have a bigger desk! 

The name of the collection is aptly named Wave.


----------



## Swe3tGirl

Hi everyone! How are y'all doing? I just wanted to share with you that I had the honour of meeting Alexander Wang the other day while he was doing an in-peron appearance for his fashion collection!


----------



## eminere

Swe3tGirl said:


> Hi everyone! How are y'all doing? I just wanted to share with you that I had the honour of meeting Alexander Wang the other day while he was doing an in-peron appearance for his fashion collection!


Wow he seems to be so lovely to oblige with a photograph


----------



## An4

*Swe3tGirl *you both look great. did you get a chance to ask him anything?


now - am I missing something? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHANEL-Tweed-Lu...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5adaf65e66

because I just don't get it. 
I can't justify it. only as a marketing added value...


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;16070423 said:
			
		

> Would reeeally _love_ these for my desk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But no space at home
> 
> Oh well, will probably end up buying them for dad for Father's Day



ooooh Danish stuff


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> *Swe3tGirl *you both look great. did you get a chance to ask him anything?
> 
> 
> now - am I missing something?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHANEL-Tweed-Lu...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5adaf65e66
> 
> because I just don't get it.
> I can't justify it. only as a marketing added value...




1 its fashionpile lol 2. is it LE or something?


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> 1 its fashionpile lol 2. is it LE or something?



lol

I think so, but I would limit it to the production facility's internal joke.


----------



## Swe3tGirl

Emi: oh, yes. He was definitely very nice and humble =)

An4: aww thanks hun! Unfortunately I didn't get a chance to ask him a question bucause I was too nervous and shy! Although he did comment on how good of a handshake I have =P


----------



## lolakitten

Good morning ladies & gentlemen 
So in the past couple of days I've cut my long hair into a shortish VB-esque bob & gone back to my natural colour of black... I almost didn't recognise myself this am.

I'm so ready for fall & it's only July


----------



## An4

lolakitten said:


> Good morning ladies & gentlemen
> So in the past couple of days I've cut my long hair into a shortish VB-esque bob & gone back to my natural colour of black... I almost didn't recognise myself this am.
> 
> I'm so ready for fall & it's only July



do you like it? it's nice to change something occasionally. 
but it's hair, you can change it whenever you want. 
how did your SO react?


----------



## lolakitten

An4 said:


> do you like it? it's nice to change something occasionally.
> but it's hair, you can change it whenever you want.
> how did your SO react?



I do! 
He really liked the cut, but I think he is not used to the colour. I've been semi-blondish for a long time. 

I think I will miss my ponytails though... but my hair grows fast & the dry ends are gone now.


----------



## Elsie87

*Sweet*: Omg, that's sooo cool! 

*Lola*: Your new haircut sounds great! I'm a big fan of the bob: cute, stylish and practical.  Had one myself for years (also a VB-esque one, among others) but I'm letting my hair grow now for change. 

Guys, I'm so excited: StarCraft II is coming out tomorrow, 12 years after the first one and 3 years after its announcement (it's been a long wait, haha!).  The original StarCraft is my all-time favourite game (watched my brother play it and eventually got into it myself) and I'm expecting no less from its follow-up. So if you guys find me less active on the board, you know the reason...


----------



## nataliam1976

Elsie87 said:


> *Sweet*: Omg, that's sooo cool!
> 
> *Lola*: Your new haircut sounds great! I'm a big fan of the bob: cute, stylish and practical.  Had one myself for years (also a VB-esque one, among others) but I'm letting my hair grow now for change.
> 
> Guys, I'm so excited: StarCraft II is coming out tomorrow, 12 years after the first one and 3 years after its announcement (it's been a long wait, haha!).  The original StarCraft is my all-time favourite game (watched my brother play it and eventually got into it myself) and I'm expecting no less from its follow-up. So if you guys find me less active on the board, you know the reason...



Woohooo have fun! said nat, firing up her eq 2


----------



## An4

^^ game junkies


----------



## Elsie87

^^


----------



## Swe3tGirl

Ohhh no wonder there were a bunch of guys lining up near my store =S


----------



## eminere

OK random question, but does anyone recall seeing on the Fall/Winter runways cuffs with seashells...?


----------



## An4

eminere;16111453 said:
			
		

> OK random question, but does anyone recall seeing on the Fall/Winter runways cuffs with seashells...?



nope. you're looking for something in particular?


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> nope. you're looking for something in particular?


Yeh, trying to find out which designer could possibly have made them...


----------



## An4

eminere&#8482;;16112296 said:
			
		

> Yeh, trying to find out which designer could possibly have made them...



hmm... you mean cuffs or cuff-links? 

this is what I found:

http://www.astleyclarke.com/Store/Designer+Jewellery/Daisy+Knights

and this:

http://www.itsagirlyworld.com/chalseashco.html

http://www.divasjewelryblog.com/2010/05/charles-albert-bracelets.html


----------



## An4

as for cuff links this site is interesting...

the prices - 

http://oakgem.com/Products/Trianon_18K_Gold_Citrine_Seashell_Cufflinks_842.aspx


----------



## eminere

Thanks for the links Ana!

Yep I was after cuffs, not cufflinks, and they are by a big French fashion house I think... I'll see if I can post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## An4

eminere;16112493 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the links Ana!
> 
> Yep I was after cuffs, not cufflinks, and they are by a big French fashion house I think... I'll see if I can post some pics tomorrow.



no problem, sorry I couldn't help more. 
at least we got to see some nice shiny things! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






hope you find them and yes, please post!


----------



## lolakitten

eminere;16111453 said:
			
		

> OK random question, but does anyone recall seeing on the Fall/Winter runways cuffs with seashells...?


Possibly Lanvin?
I'm looking through my Paris Vogue Collections Issue FW 2010 & there's something like that on pg 30...


----------



## joviscot

I am BAAAAAAACCCCCCCKKKKK !!  Hallo friends 

Thank you for my birthday wishes.


----------



## daliah

Oh Hi,i am a new member and i need help!

In these days my mind is busied up with question marks.My question is about an old advert of Dior.
This was a lipstick advert.Unfortunately i did not remember the model.The only thing i remember about the advert is , it is a lipstick advert,the model was a black hair and blue eyed beauty with a plum toned rouge.

can u pleaseeeeeeee help meeeeeeeeee


----------



## eminere

daliah said:


> Oh Hi,i am a new member and i need help!
> 
> In these days my mind is busied up with question marks.My question is about an old advert of Dior.
> This was a lipstick advert.Unfortunately i did not remember the model.The only thing i remember about the advert is , it is a lipstick advert,the model was a black hair and blue eyed beauty with a plum toned rouge.
> 
> can u pleaseeeeeeee help meeeeeeeeee


Did Google Images turn up anything?

Only person with black hair I can think of is Monica Bellucci, but she has hazel eyes, not blue, and she's a relatively recent face of Dior...


----------



## An4

joviscot said:


> I am BAAAAAAACCCCCCCKKKKK !!  Hallo friends
> 
> Thank you for my birthday wishes.



hey jovi, glad you're back! how was it? what did you see? 
how about the flight?
what did you buy?


----------



## daliah

eminere;16134769 said:
			
		

> Did Google Images turn up anything?
> 
> Only person with black hair I can think of is Monica Bellucci, but she has hazel eyes, not blue, and she's a relatively recent face of Dior...


 
no it is in 2000s,not bellucci.Unfortunately google does not help me


----------



## nataliam1976

daliah said:


> no it is in 2000s,not bellucci.Unfortunately google does not help me


 

I posted a link in the other thread you asked your question in, maybe it will be helpful.


----------



## nataliam1976

joviscot said:


> I am BAAAAAAACCCCCCCKKKKK !! Hallo friends
> 
> Thank you for my birthday wishes.


 


Welcome baaaack!!!! How was your birthday trip hun!?


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> no problem, sorry I couldn't help more.
> at least we got to see some nice shiny things!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope you find them and yes, please post!


You helped plenty!


----------



## eminere

lolakitten said:


> Possibly Lanvin?
> I'm looking through my Paris Vogue Collections Issue FW 2010 & there's something like that on pg 30...


Thanks for responding!  I had a look on Style.com and it's not Lanvin, or YSL...


----------



## lolakitten

Just wanted to share


----------



## eminere

Very pretty lolakitten


----------



## pegasuscom

*Auntie Nat* - If you go to louisvuitton.com and type in "fauviste"  the bags are in that come in the new color!  Enjoy!


----------



## nataliam1976

pegasuscom said:


> *Auntie Nat* - If you go to louisvuitton.com and type in "fauviste"  the bags are in that come in the new color!  Enjoy!



I think it looks fab! I cant wait to see it in rl!


----------



## Elsie87

*Lola*: What a lovely combo! 

*Nat*: I still chuckle everytime I see your avatar...


----------



## nataliam1976

Elsie87 said:


> *Lola*: What a lovely combo!
> 
> *Nat*: I still chuckle everytime I see your avatar...



hey girl ! how is playing starcraft 2 ? are you enjoying it? 

Oh I love my avatar, think its the best so far heheh


----------



## An4

*Lola *very pretty! 

guys how's the weather over there? 
here, it's been raining for days (and I love it! )


----------



## eminere

I've been watching my friend play Starcraft 2 and I so wish I had a Void Ray (or a fleet of 24...) of my own...


----------



## eminere

Oooohhh can't wait for the October issue of _Harper's Bazaar_ to come out! 

Dita Von Teese is the cover star and wears a Dior leather dress from the Winter 2010-11 show


----------



## BadRomance93

eminere;16160238 said:
			
		

> Oooohhh can't wait for the October issue of _Harper's Bazaar_ to come out!
> 
> Dita Von Teese is the cover star and wears a Dior leather dress from the Winter 2010-11 show


 
Everything in those two sentences sounds too fabulous for words!!!


----------



## lolakitten

Thanks Emi Elsie & Ana!



> Oooohhh can't wait for the October issue of Harper's Bazaar to come out!
> 
> Dita Von Teese is the cover star and wears a Dior leather dress from the Winter 2010-11 show



Oooooo thanks for the heads up!!!


----------



## lolakitten

The 3 of us spend the day at the Glengary Highland Games today. Fun! But, OMG I got too much sun  (even w/ sunscreen and a massive hat)

The Toronto Police Pipe Band were amazing!!! (as usual, hehe) *feels homesick*


----------



## lolakitten

An4 said:


> *Lola *very pretty!
> 
> guys how's the weather over there?
> here, it's been raining for days (and I love it! )



Cooler, but suuuuper sunny here. Ugh, I can't stand it. We could use the rain.


----------



## eminere

It's one of my favourite looks too from the show:


----------



## lolakitten

^^^ Gorgeous!!!
This is one of my favorites...
http://goddesstasha.com/onlyhighheelsblog/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/Dior-Fall-2010-RTW-23.jpg
&
http://www.vogue.com/blogs/voguedaily/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/00370m_sized.jpg


----------



## eminere

lolakitten said:


> ^^^ Gorgeous!!!
> This is one of my favorites...
> http://goddesstasha.com/onlyhighheelsblog/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/Dior-Fall-2010-RTW-23.jpg
> &
> http://www.vogue.com/blogs/voguedaily/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/00370m_sized.jpg


There were so many beautiful looks from the show, weren't there? 

I've held this claret and burgundy dress in my hands, and the workmanship in all the embroideries is nothing short of amazing:






No wonder it costs $18,500.


----------



## Elsie87

nataliam1976 said:


> hey girl ! how is playing starcraft 2 ? are you enjoying it?
> 
> Oh I love my avatar, think its the best so far heheh


 
I am LOVING it! Seriously, I just can't get away from my computer. The story is just so...epic! I just finished playing the campaign for a second time (lol I'm such a freak ).




			
				eminere;16160215 said:
			
		

> I've been watching my friend play Starcraft 2 and I so wish I had a Void Ray (or a fleet of 24...) of my own...


 
Hahaha! Yes, those Void Rays are pretty cool; I love the Protoss!


----------



## eminere

Elsie87 said:


> Hahaha! Yes, those Void Rays are pretty cool; I love the Protoss!


Yeh I reckon they have the coolest animations


----------



## Elsie87

An4 said:


> *Lola *very pretty!
> 
> guys how's the weather over there?
> here, it's been raining for days (and I love it! )


 
The weather here is...weird. Also lots of rain with periods of sunshine, while being pretty warm (25°C) and windy. I'm not loving it so much, haha!


----------



## Elsie87

eminere&#8482;;16166974 said:
			
		

> Yeh I reckon they have the coolest animations


 
Yeah it's really amazing! I love their voices. It's so funny when you click several times on a unit, it gets "pissed" and starts insulting you: "It is said that ignorance is bliss. Tell me, is that true? How peaceful it must be for you to have a mind unburdened by thought!" 

Can you tell I love StarCraft?


----------



## eminere

Elsie87 said:


> Yeah it's really amazing! I love their voices. It's so funny when you click several times on a unit, it gets "pissed" and starts insulting you: "It is said that ignorance is bliss. Tell me, is that true? How peaceful it must be for you to have a mind unburdened by thought!"
> 
> Can you tell I love StarCraft?


Oh yes my friend showed me the funny one-liners from Starcraft 1 - we haven't heard all the new ones yet


----------



## Elsie87

The funniest of them all has got to be the Thor: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zta1FYndYaA

"I am herrrre! Click me!" :lolots:


----------



## An4

eminere;16164160 said:
			
		

> There were so many beautiful looks from the show, weren't there?
> 
> I've held this claret and burgundy dress in my hands, and the workmanship in all the embroideries is nothing short of amazing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder it costs $18,500.



oh, be still my beating heart...


----------



## eminere

Anyone else heard of this...?

*Two moons on 27 August 2010*






Mars will be the brightest in the night sky starting August. It will look as large as the full moon to the naked eye. This will culminate on 27 August when Mars comes within 34.65 million miles off Earth. Be sure to watch the sky on 27 August at 12:30 am. It will look like Earth has 2 moons.

The next time Mars may come this close is in 2287.  That means no one alive today will ever see it again.


----------



## nataliam1976

^ only 34.65 million miles away? 

I will definitely watch it, thanks for the heads up, hun ! 


Have you guys seen that ad for Dior Poison before? I love how they arranged the set to look like a skull !


----------



## An4

^ whoa that looks amazing!  
haven't seen it! 

as for Mars - that email has been around for several years now, here's what NASA says:

http://science.nasa.gov/science-news/science-at-nasa/2005/07jul_marshoax/

and astronomers here: http://earthsky.org/astronomy-essentials/will-mars-appear-as-large-as-a-full-moon-in-august-2010


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> ^ whoa that looks amazing!
> haven't seen it!
> 
> as for Mars - that email has been around for several years now, here's what NASA says:
> 
> http://science.nasa.gov/science-news/science-at-nasa/2005/07jul_marshoax/
> 
> and astronomers here: http://earthsky.org/astronomy-essentials/will-mars-appear-as-large-as-a-full-moon-in-august-2010


 

"So how did this rumor of Mars-as-big-and-bright-as-the-moon get started? It started with an actual event, in 2003. On August 27 of that year, Earth and Mars came very slightly closer than theyd been in nearly 60,000 years. Our two worlds, center-to-center, were less than 35 million miles apart  just over three light-minutes apart. The last people to come so close to Mars were Neanderthals. Astronomy writers like me had a field day that year, talking about Mars at its closest. Was it a spectacular sight? Yes! It looked like a dot of flame in the night sky. But was Mars as big and bright as the moon, even at its closest in 2003? Never.
On August 27, moon near Jupiter  not Mars
What is happening on August 27 of 2010? Nothing, really. By coincidence, there will be a brilliant planet near the moon on August 27, the king planet Jupiter. Will some people look outside on the night of August 27  see Jupiter near the moon  and think this brilliant world _is_ Mars? "


ah well, I will look at Jupiter then


----------



## An4

why not


----------



## eminere

Oh dear, now I feel silly for posting that


----------



## eminere

Elsie87 said:


> The weather here is...weird. Also lots of rain with periods of sunshine, while being pretty warm (25°C) and windy. I'm not loving it so much, haha!


Argh it has been pouring and gusting all evening and night here - made going out for a friend's birthday dinner such hassle!


----------



## An4

eminere;16176336 said:
			
		

> Oh dear, now I feel silly for posting that



there's no need to hun, you're among friends 

I happen to know about that hoax because I got it in the email a few years ago, that's all.


----------



## R_R

heya! 
I dont know if this is the right place to ask; but would anyone happen to know a Dior saks SA, email address or phone number would be helpful! am looking to purchase over the phone as i am currently residing outside the US  TIA


----------



## Swe3tGirl

Hey everyone! It's been really rough for me in the past couple of weeks, so I went on a little shopping spree. Ended up bringing home a pair of gorgeous Barbara Bui platform high heels and an Alexander McQueen jacket. Will post pics when I get the chance =)


----------



## An4

^ sorry to hear that, hope you're better now!

there was a big storm here last night, and our basement was flooded this morning, we spent 5 hours today cleaning it


----------



## lolakitten

An4 said:


> ^ sorry to hear that, hope you're better now!
> 
> there was a big storm here last night, and our basement was flooded this morning, we spent 5 hours today cleaning it



Oh no - I'm so sorry. I hope nothing was ruined


----------



## An4

^ thank you. well nothing important, I do feel sorry about a few books...

where is everyone? enjoying the summer?


----------



## nataliam1976

working like a dog! thank Dior the weekend is here !

Im planning on a) doing nothing b)having fun c) resting after having fun!


----------



## lolakitten

Working here too, with sporadic TPF breaks, hehe.
This weekend is the Merrickville Fair. We are taking DD tomorrow. I am also in the process of reorganising my shoe & handbag area at home & desperately looking for nice display options that are a) toddler proof b) don't require any renovations c) expandable


----------



## An4

we had another flood  this is the ****tiest summer ever! why did we even clean when it's all dirty again 

*nat *I'm glad to hear you'll rest and enjoy yourself  
btw I'm hooked on brothers and sisters 

*lola* good luck with reorganization!


----------



## lolakitten

^^ Oh no!!! Do you have a sump pump? Water Alarm?


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> we had another flood  this is the ****tiest summer ever! why did we even clean when it's all dirty again
> 
> *nat *I'm glad to hear you'll rest and enjoy yourself
> btw I'm hooked on brothers and sisters
> 
> *lola* good luck with reorganization!



Im so sorry about the stupid floods honey! 

Im worried about Brothers and Sisters next season, actors are leaving and I think its most likely gonna be a crap storyline..


Im hooked on Lie to Me now, Tim Roth is BRILLIANT!


----------



## An4

lolakitten said:


> ^^ Oh no!!! Do you have a sump pump? Water Alarm?



I don't think those would help in this case. luckily it was just in the basement.
I just saw on the news there were floods in other parts of Europe, poor people, their whole houses were ruined!


*nat *thanks!
I'm only watching season 2, so I can still enjoy it. gonna check lie to me


----------



## Elsie87

An4 said:


> I don't think those would help in this case. luckily it was just in the basement.
> *I just saw on the news there were floods in other parts of Europe, poor people, their whole houses were ruined!*


 
I saw this too on the news today... Terrible! 

I'm sorry to hear about your basement. Sending you lots of hugs!


----------



## An4

^ thank you sweetie! 
are you enjoying your summer?


----------



## Elsie87

^Well, yes actually! The weather is a bit so-so over here but I've got StarCraft II to keep me busy...


----------



## eminere

A word to the wise: if you are considering a Dior purchase you would be well-advised to make your purchases sooner rather than later...


----------



## Elsie87

^Oh dear, price increase incoming?


----------



## eminere

Let's just say it's better to get it in quick...!


----------



## nataliam1976

Well, I just paid the yearly insurance on the car so Im in no mood for spending! It was an outrageous amount


----------



## lolakitten

Looks like getting my Lady recently (instead of waiting till fall like I had originally planned) was a good idea


----------



## An4

*Elsie * - the Dior gamer  enjoy it, you worked so hard! 
I've been watching the big bang theory like crazy! can't get enough!

thanks *emi*. until I can afford it again the prices will be down again 

*nat *move the hell out of that country! I vote for London


----------



## eminere

lolakitten said:


> Looks like getting my *Lady* recently (instead of waiting till fall like I had originally planned) was a good idea


----------



## eminere

*Dior Tailleur Bar Palette
exclusively at Selfridges London*







150 Tailleur Bar limited edition coffrets will be available exclusively at the Dior counter at Selfridges London from 2nd August 2010.

Signed by Christian Dior and René Gruau, each make-up palette is individually numbered, making it a true collectors item.

The intricately designed eyeshadow celebrates Chritsian Diors  bar jacket from his 1947 New Look Collection and pays tribute to the favourite colours of the designer: black, the most useful and timeless colour, pink, the most feminine, grey, simply elegant and easy-to-wear, and mauve, soft and flattering. The eyeshadow is complemented by a new lip shade, Rouge Dior Serum de Rouge in Pearly Pink Serum, both presented in a chic white Dior box.

To reserve this exclusive collectors item, call the Dior counter at Selfridges London on 0207 318 3696


----------



## eminere

Isn't it just gorgeous?  Lucky Londoners...

Below, the original Gruau illustration that served as the inspiration:


----------



## An4

it is, a real little art work


----------



## nataliam1976

OK who do we have in London?  Gotta watch ebay for those...


----------



## Roxana

^Hi everyone! How are you all? 
I'm back from my summerholiday, it was great, really hot weather and time went by too fast! I miss that crazy heat already....

Any important updates I have missed the last 3 weeks?


----------



## eminere

Haha please don't feed the models! 






Backstage at the Givenchy Fall/Winter 2009-2010 haute couture show


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> OK who do we have in London?  Gotta watch ebay for those...



well *jovi *is in the UK 

*emi *that's funny, where did you get that?

*Rox *welcome back. well... everyone is either playing video games or working or still vacationing. 
not much chatting here.


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> *emi *that's funny, where did you get that?


Heheh a Google Images search turned up that picture from Bryanboy's web site


----------



## lolakitten

eminere;16283283 said:
			
		

> *Dior Tailleur Bar Palette
> exclusively at Selfridges London*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 150 Tailleur Bar limited edition coffrets will be available exclusively at the Dior counter at Selfridges London from 2nd August 2010.
> 
> Signed by Christian Dior and René Gruau, each make-up palette is individually numbered, making it a true collectors item.
> 
> The intricately designed eyeshadow celebrates Chritsian Diors  bar jacket from his 1947 New Look Collection and pays tribute to the favourite colours of the designer: black, the most useful and timeless colour, pink, the most feminine, grey, simply elegant and easy-to-wear, and mauve, soft and flattering. The eyeshadow is complemented by a new lip shade, Rouge Dior Serum de Rouge in Pearly Pink Serum, both presented in a chic white Dior box.
> 
> To reserve this exclusive collectors item, call the Dior counter at Selfridges London on 0207 318 3696



They have these at my local counter too in Canada. I got the sparkly nail polish & couple of lipsticks too.


----------



## eminere

lolakitten said:


> They have these at my local counter too in Canada. I got the sparkly nail polish & couple of lipsticks too.


Lucky you!


----------



## joviscot

Yup me live in the UK!!  Well my op on my 2nd eye has been done (2 weeks today) so I am ok.  Just tired from the anesthetic yet.  Still off work but back a week on Wednesday - unless I win the lottery before then ........ please!!

Hope everyone is hokey dokeys.


----------



## eminere

Could a guy pull off this shade?


----------



## An4

hmmm I don't know... I like neat, nicely done nails, but gentle natural hues work better for guys IMO.


----------



## eminere

You girls always get so many more pretty things to play with!


----------



## An4

^ but you boys have less body fat, no boobs (so clothes looks better) and simpler clothes - less to work with, less chance for mistakes and horrors.


----------



## Roxana

Great to hear your 2nd op went wel Jovi!

Today's news: I just quit my job (before I had to start again after vacation).
It was too boring and I was really not looking forward to starting again.
I am focussing on some own entrepeneurship now  no more payrolling for me (at least for now, unless a true dreamjob comes along ofcourse!), I'm having so much more fun doing things for myself again!


----------



## joviscot

I also want to work for myself but have no idea what o do - no money to buy stuff so am stuck.  

Scarey times for you Roxanne but wishing you all the best - you will do well.


----------



## nataliam1976

Emi, I can totally see this colour on a guy 

Rox, good luck honey, Im sure you will pull this off, let us know how it goes

Jovi, im so happy you're doing ok after the surgery...good luck with winning the lottery!


----------



## daliah

oh hiiii i want to ask a question about the new dior 2010 collection.
Anybody know the name of this lipstick ?


----------



## eminere

Hello my lovelies, could you please give me your thoughts on this? 

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/baume-and-mercier-riviera-618442.html


----------



## lolakitten

daliah said:


> oh hiiii i want to ask a question about the new dior 2010 collection.
> Anybody know the name of this lipstick ?


It's called "Blossom".


----------



## daliah

thank u ! the color is great !
but there is nothing about the new colors on the Dior website


----------



## lolakitten

daliah said:


> thank u ! the color is great !
> but there is nothing about the new colors on the Dior website


Yes, I know - the Dior website is painfully out of date for cosmetics (especially the US site) We've already got the new colours in the store & the Euro bloggers are much more helpfull as well. Dior cosmetics is quite a bit more expansive in the European market.


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere&#8482;;16353113 said:
			
		

> Hello my lovelies, could you please give me your thoughts on this?
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/baume-and-mercier-riviera-618442.html


 
hello sweetheart ! I like this watch - except for this weird dodecagonal shape of the case, makes me think of some mechanical tools - and that me not likey All in all for this price I think you could find much better looking watch


----------



## An4

eminere;16353113 said:
			
		

> Hello my lovelies, could you please give me your thoughts on this?
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/baume-and-mercier-riviera-618442.html



BF loves it (he has a thing for watches, he's grandfather was a clocksmith), I like it but agree with *nat *- for that price I'd go for something that would wow me. so, if it wows YOU go for it!


----------



## nataliam1976

OK, latest episode of White Collar, Matt Boner shirtless walking around - HEAVEN !


----------



## eminere

Thanks for taking the time to comment, Nat and Ana 

Didn't end up getting the watch... Better things to come I guess!


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> OK, latest episode of White Collar, Matt Boner shirtless walking around - HEAVEN !


Uh oh...


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;16364027 said:
			
		

> Thanks for taking the time to comment, Nat and Ana
> 
> Didn't end up getting the watch... Better things to come I guess!


 

good choice, darling!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Woot woot! yep, it's me - back again  sorry for having been gone for so long ... have been BUSY at work, with the trying to quit smoking (which was leaving me completely spineless about resisting everything else besides smokes - just couldn't afford that! First attempt failed, but will give it a go again after vacation), and the cats ... have started showing again, and now I have a cat that needs baths for chrissakes!

Also, this past week was spent in Alanya, Turkey - holiday MUCH needed! it was great with some sunshine to load the batteries before coming back to all the rain here.

But we've also had good things happen - DH finally got a longer term job, he is starting a 1 year temp job on September 1. Still only a temp job but much better than the shorter term ones he's had so far.

Hope you're all doing fine! Will try to catch up with all you've been up to while I've been away, but knowing you that is not possible


----------



## Elsie87

Hi *Blackie*! I'm glad you had a nice vacation! And yay at your DHs new job!  Best of luck at your new attempt at quitting smoking: you can do it! :boxing:


I'm still keeping myself busy with StarCraft II. I even got a headset for voice chat now like those pro gamers, haha!


----------



## An4

welcome back *Cam*! great news, finally!

I hope the quitting will go better next time. don't worry, it's hard, just don't give up.

how are the kitties? any pics of them? 

oh *Elsie *hi, nice to "see" you, glad you're ok. you may go back to your game now


----------



## eminere

How amazing does Monica Bellucci look in the new ads for Hypnotic Poison Eau Sensuelle:













In the second visual she actually looks a little like Kim Kardashian I reckon...


----------



## An4

lol she does!! or is it kim that went for monica look? hmmm 

gorgy pics thx emi!


----------



## Bottega-Veneta

*Effective August 30, 2010*

There will be a price increase in the U.S. for all leather and patent Lady Dior.

Medium Size: $2,250 to *$,2500.
*
Large Size: $2,500 to *$2,800.*

Keep in mind though, Lady Dior is a timeless piece in which the value will only get higher as the years past.


----------



## nataliam1976

Blackie, congrats on your hubby's job! This is great news


Elsie, Im playing a LOT these days, too, isnt it fun lol

Emi, beatiful pictures indeed, I just wish this one wasnt photoshopped so badly that is hard to recognize Monica, you know?

Update from me: we split up for good. Im looking for an apartment and will hopefully move beginning of September. Then its only 2.5 weeks until my holiday which I know is going to be super cool since Im gonna see An again! Straight after the holiday I am going home to see Sting live and then in October a week in Dublin

I also got a promotion from 1 November and I am quite excited to start my new job. However, I dont think I want to stay in Denmark so Im looking into possibilities of transfer to our other offices : my main targets : London and Singapore!  It might not happen or not happen now, but this is my long term plan. Keep your fingers crossed for me, guys


----------



## An4

*please let it be London, please let it be London* :fingers crossed eyes closed:


----------



## Roxana

Congrats everyone! (blackie for your hubby and nat with ur promotion!)

Blackie, I wondered what you meant with your cat 'showing again'? what is she showing? (or did I just miss something)

Nat: yeah, I am hoping London as well! It has been my favourite city trip place and will def. visit you when you move there! Besides, you will have so much fun there, there is always so much to do!


----------



## nataliam1976

Hehe I will see what I can do! Im gonna send out a few emails, put feelers out. Dont know when its going to happen, but I will move out of Denmark for sure


----------



## Black_Swarmer

An4 said:


> *please let it be London, please let it be London* :fingers crossed eyes closed:


 
Definitely London! Such a great place  if it wasn't for their stupid quaranteen rules for pets I'd consider moving there myself!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Roxana said:


> Congrats everyone! (blackie for your hubby and nat with ur promotion!)
> 
> Blackie, I wondered what you meant with your cat 'showing again'? what is she showing? (or did I just miss something)


 
Thanks Roxana  and what I meant was that I have started showing my cats again (ie attending cat shows as an exhibitor) - that takes up a lot of my weekends and time, but it's fun and I get to spend time with a lot friends I haven't seen for some time now ...


----------



## An4

*Cam *Bowie is the funniest cat! BF and I laughed so hard! do you have more pics of him? do you take him to shows?


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> I also got a promotion from 1 November and I am quite excited to start my new job. However, I dont think I want to stay in Denmark so Im looking into possibilities of transfer to our other offices : my main targets : London and Singapore!  It might not happen or not happen now, but this is my long term plan. Keep your fingers crossed for me, guys


Having grown up in Singapore, you'll know what my preference is.  Unbeatable for food and shopping.


----------



## Roxana

^*emi *I didn't know you were from Singapore! Well I'd visit her too there, but it is just so darn far! Maybe if she is in London you should also come over and cook singaporean, that would be best solution 
Ok, I think I'm might be planning this too far, lol!

*blackie*: o that's what you meant (I feel so silly, I initially thought she had some sort of illness or something ush!
That's really cool, I've taken my iggy to some clubmeetings in the past, some people there do shows a lot, and did one informal show with him once (the prettiest dog of holland, he got third ), I never come around to doing that again, but it was a lot of fun


----------



## eminere

Roxana said:


> ^*emi *I didn't know you were from Singapore! Well I'd visit her too there, but it is just so darn far! Maybe if she is in London you should also come over and cook singaporean, that would be best solution
> Ok, I think I'm might be planning this too far, lol!


 Not born but definitely bred (in part, at least).

Sigh, I wish I lived in Europe as well, all these beautiful cities just a short commute away... My weekends would be infinitely more gratifying...


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;16434540 said:
			
		

> Not born but definitely bred (in part, at least).
> 
> Sigh, I wish I lived in Europe as well, all these beautiful cities just a short commute away... My weekends would be infinitely more gratifying...



No offense to Australia, but...drop it and come over here!!!


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;16430545 said:
			
		

> Having grown up in Singapore, you'll know what my preference is.  Unbeatable for food and shopping.



If I manage to get a job offer in our office there, I wont think twice, emi!


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> No offense to Australia, but...drop it and come over here!!!


I wish!!!


----------



## eminere

Monica Bellucci for new Rouge Dior Haute Couleur:







The 32-colour palette has been inspired by the haute couture collections:


----------



## An4

^ I want both of those!!!


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> ^ I want both of those!!!


The gowns, the lippies, or both?


----------



## An4

^ hihi the lippies would do! 
maybe aunty Nat and I go shopping a bit when she gets here


----------



## AverageHuman

i prefer the gown on left side


----------



## eminere

Does anyone else here use SK-II skincare?


----------



## AverageHuman

used the facial treatment essence and facial treatment repair c while i was in high school.


----------



## eminere

kellyng said:


> used the facial treatment essence and facial treatment repair c while i was in high school.


Did you like them?


----------



## AverageHuman

not good not bad.

i think that it depends on your skin type.if your skin dont have big problems(only a little acnes,spots....etc),facial treatment essence could make your skin better and glowing


----------



## Black_Swarmer

An4 said:


> *Cam *Bowie is the funniest cat! BF and I laughed so hard! do you have more pics of him? do you take him to shows?


 
He is a lot of fun, a huge goofy cat who def think he is lighter on his feet than in reality ... I have no more funny pics of him since he comes running to the camera every time I grab it, silly cat!

He is the one I showed last time, and I have planned a lot more shows for him in future - his breeder asked me to show him on specific shows and I want to get him used to all the fuss. But he needs baths before every show and I am not used to that - it is serious business in the world of cat showing!


----------



## An4

LOL I love him already


----------



## eminere

the new Fall 2010 colours from Giorgio Armani Beauty:


----------



## Dior Addict

Is that Navy, I love it!!! Went to the Premiere Beauty Show a few months ago, I looked for Navy nail polish all over but nothing, had to settle for Oxford Grey, which is fabulous too. But this Navy looks so delish..... I can already picture my toes with it!


----------



## eminere

It does look like navy with a wash of dark teal, doesn't it? I love it - so dramatic!


----------



## Dior Addict

Good call, it does have a bit of teal in it! Would make a great patent bag!!!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Wow!




			
				eminere;16493641 said:
			
		

> the new Fall 2010 colours from Giorgio Armani Beauty:


----------



## Elsie87

^^^^LOVE it!


----------



## Elsie87

Hey darlings,

Me and a friend decided on short notice to have a party weekend in Amsterdam this weekend.  Aaah, so many nice memories there!


----------



## An4

*emi *gorgeous pic! 
I'm buying that nail polish - to go with my new sandals 

*Elsie *- you lucky girl, I soooo wanna go back there


----------



## Roxana

Have a great weekend *Elsie*! Im sure you will and it will be great weather this weekend over here so you are lucky!


That nailpolish! Wow! I must have, it would look great with my blue patent gucci hobo!!


----------



## eminere

Happy weekend everyone!!! 

How is everybody doing?


----------



## An4

procrastinating... 

how are you sweetie?


----------



## pegasuscom

*ahem* in case you all didn't notice, my wonderful Dior sis *Dior Addict* is baaccckkkkkkkk!  She was the good twin.  Now we just have to find Fashion Doctor and let the mayhem begin!  Oh I forgot, hi *Auntie Nat*   And good to see *Blackie* back as well!  I am trusting you did not icepick your husband when you quit smoking?  *Ana* - how are thingies?  Any new shopping sprees or male model's in your life *Eminere*?


----------



## eminere

Just spending a very lazy, very unproductive day indoors this Sunday afternoon 

Look what I found for Dior's Holiday 2010 makeup collection:







Amazing, no?


----------



## AudreyII

^^YES, this is gorgeous!!


----------



## An4

^ *emi *pack it and send it over here! kthxbye 

*pegasus *- hey there! I'm having a nice sunday - BF and I went for a walk, got hungry, so went to a restaurant for lunch. 
I told him I love our life  you know, *aunty nat* will visit me soon, maybe we could skype you


----------



## eminere

Hehe I do wish they had retained the single cabochon style clasp of the "real" Dior Minaudiere though:


----------



## An4

^ that would have been much nicer!


----------



## eminere

Yeh the two round golden balls for the clasp kill it for me... Makes the compact look more like a toy :wondering


----------



## nataliam1976

Hello all darlings! Emi, love love love the lipstick in Armani ad, beautiful


So, I have moved to my temporary new apartment, looking for my new permanent place, trying to figure out the finances to be able to keep my beautiful alfa and in general moving on. Spent the whole weekend driving to Poland and back as I cant keep the kitty here for the time being, almost impossible to find an apartment where they accept pets.

I found out last week that my ex is a pile of scum and cheated on me at his sister's wedding when I was up in the hotel room asleep. Its been tough but Im getting on with my life and looking forward to being single and fabulous!  and to tasting some Scandinavian hotness I have been denying myself so far


----------



## nataliam1976

Emi, your AVATAR !!! this vid is hilarious, I have seen it millions of times


----------



## Dior Addict

Sorry I've been MIA! Great to be back, missed you ALL! Have lots of catching up to do....


----------



## Dior Addict

eminere;16518356 said:
			
		

> Just spending a very lazy, very unproductive day indoors this Sunday afternoon
> 
> Look what I found for Dior's Holiday 2010 makeup collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing, no?



It is AMAZING! When will it be available? And how much will it set us back?


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> Hello all darlings! Emi, love love love the lipstick in Armani ad, beautiful
> 
> 
> So, I have moved to my temporary new apartment, looking for my new permanent place, trying to figure out the finances to be able to keep my beautiful alfa and in general moving on. Spent the whole weekend driving to Poland and back as I cant keep the kitty here for the time being, almost impossible to find an apartment where they accept pets.
> 
> I found out last week that my ex is a pile of scum and cheated on me at his sister's wedding when I was up in the hotel room asleep. Its been tough but Im getting on with my life and looking forward to being single and fabulous!  and to tasting some Scandinavian hotness I have been denying myself so far


Are you serious?!?!  Did you get a chance to chop his balls off?


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> Emi, your AVATAR !!! this vid is hilarious, I have seen it millions of times


I  Andy Samberg!  I actually think he's quite the studmuffin in the video


----------



## eminere

Dior Addict said:


> It is AMAZING! When will it be available? And how much will it set us back?


No idea I'm afraid, I found the picture off some blog which didn't mention a price or ETA


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;16526189 said:
			
		

> Are you serious?!?!  Did you get a chance to chop his balls off?


 
I was thinking about but he is not worth my time or energy, so I am leaving this behind and moving on. Those two are worth each other and you lose them how you get them, so I will laugh all the way when either she cheats on him or he on her (if they last longer than a month!)


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere&#8482;;16526196 said:
			
		

> I  Andy Samberg! I actually think he's quite the studmuffin in the video


 

Emi, you and I have such similar taste in studmuffins lol I cant write on a public forum what i would do to Andy 


Dior Addict, welcome back sweetie !


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> I was thinking about but he is not worth my time or energy, so I am leaving this behind and moving on. Those two are worth each other and you lose them how you get them, so I will laugh all the way when either she cheats on him or he on her (if they last longer than a month!)


That's a very positive, mature response to a crappy situation - good on you!


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> Emi, you and I have such similar taste in studmuffins lol *I cant write on a public forum what i would do to Andy*




I've always liked him but almost died when I realised that was him in the video - he looks _bangin'_ with shorter hair!  Those cheekbones, that chiselled jawline, those LIPS, them manly hands and fingers sigh... 

Am I beginning to sound creepy yet...?


----------



## eminere

OMG I think the designers are just having an absolute field day with their nail polishes - here's a stunning from Chanel titled "Les Khakis de Chanel":







In celebration of Vogue's Fashion Night Out on 8 September and available exclusively at Selfridges Chanel Makeup Studio, London and at Chanel fashion boutiques.

 I want to get them all!


----------



## joviscot

Hallo to everyone and those who have come back again - missed you all.

Me has a dilema.  We have a wedding next year in Poland and I know which dress I want, but not which colour!!  I attach links to photos - the dress, shoes and bag I want to use - just want your opinion as to which colour dress to buy.  Thank you.

I have reddish blond hair just now, olive skin (tanned just now).

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v318/joviscot/Bits n Pieces/


----------



## nataliam1976

joviscot said:


> Hallo to everyone and those who have come back again - missed you all.
> 
> Me has a dilema. We have a wedding next year in Poland and I know which dress I want, but not which colour!! I attach links to photos - the dress, shoes and bag I want to use - just want your opinion as to which colour dress to buy. Thank you.
> 
> I have reddish blond hair just now, olive skin (tanned just now).
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v318/joviscot/Bits n Pieces/


 
jovi, I love this dress ! both colours are stunning, but I would skip the navy IMHO, it would be quite a dark look if you ask me. Go for the cream/beige one especially if you will be tanned as well then!


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;16526824 said:
			
		

> Those cheekbones, that chiselled jawline, those LIPS, them manly hands and fingers sigh...


 

Stop reading my mind !  With this guy - anywhere and anytime


----------



## Elsie87

Welcome back, *DA*! 

*Nat:* Omg, that's terrible! :censor: But I can see you already have the right attitude: you're right, he's DEF. not worth it! I wish you all the best on your new start, sweetie! 

*Jovi*: Stunning dresses! But the navy is my personal favourite though.

*Emi*: Oooh, I'm liking the khaki vert... 


So I'm back from my trip to Amsterdam. It was fun, but not as fun as I hoped it would be: my friend got sick quite early in the evening so we ended up back at the hotel by 22.00h. Bye bye party weekend... ush:  Anyway, we did some great shopping: De Bijenkorf ('the Beehive') is my new favourite department store! They just opened their new luxury accessories department with Louis Vuitton and Burberry. Gucci, Fendi and I'm guessing Hermès (orange walls) will open later this fall. The women's clothing department was also fab: Armani, Burberry, Michael Kors, Hugo Boss, DKNY (got myself a black tunic top, will post tomorrow), etc. I was like :girlwhack:! And the pastry at the top floor restaurant was yum! I can't believe we didn't go there on our trip in May, lol!


----------



## An4

*jovi *- I agree with *Nat *- go for the beige dress!


----------



## joviscot

> *Jovi*: Stunning dresses! But the navy is my personal favourite though.



My worry about the navy dress is that I might look too dark!!  What with the shoes and bag - hubbys suit is black so dont want us to look too dark!!  It might be fine - after all, what do i know!!


----------



## Dior Addict

*Dior Addict, welcome back sweetie ! [/QUOTE]*

*Thanks Hon!* Sorry to hear about your "ex", but you should be relieved about not wasting any more of your precious self with him. A few years ago I found out my then husband had been seen kissing (not me) and making out at a bar, to make things worse I was the last one to find out in my office, you know how gossip gets around like wild fire, finally a friend of mine heard and thought I should know, especially considering (everyone knew)! Looking back, I wish I could thank the girl. A couple of months after I started seeing my now fiance and absolute love of my life, the one I was meant to be with!
*I have no doubt it will work out for you the same way!*


----------



## Dior Addict

Elsie87 said:


> Welcome back, *DA*!
> 
> Thanks Elsie! Glad you had a good time in Amsterdam, I love it there! Wish I lived just a short train ride away, I'd visit all the time! Ever been to the Handbag Museum?


----------



## eminere

joviscot said:


> Hallo to everyone and those who have come back again - missed you all.
> 
> Me has a dilema.  We have a wedding next year in Poland and I know which dress I want, but not which colour!!  I attach links to photos - the dress, shoes and bag I want to use - just want your opinion as to which colour dress to buy.  Thank you.
> 
> I have reddish blond hair just now, olive skin (tanned just now).
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v318/joviscot/Bits n Pieces/


Hmmm do you know what colour the bridesmaids will be wearing?  The beige might be hitting a little too close to home...


----------



## Elsie87

Elsie87 said:


> Welcome back, *DA*!
> 
> Thanks Elsie! Glad you had a good time in Amsterdam, I love it there! Wish I lived just a short train ride away, I'd visit all the time! *Ever been to the Handbag Museum?*


 
Yes, last May actually! Together with Nat, Blackie, Ana and her BF. It was fun!


----------



## Dior Addict

^Nice! sounds like you were only missing *me*....


----------



## nataliam1976

Dior Addict said:


> *Dior Addict, welcome back sweetie ! *




*Thanks Hon!* Sorry to hear about your "ex", but you should be relieved about not wasting any more of your precious self with him. A few years ago I found out my then husband had been seen kissing (not me) and making out at a bar, to make things worse I was the last one to find out in my office, you know how gossip gets around like wild fire, finally a friend of mine heard and thought I should know, especially considering (everyone knew)! Looking back, I wish I could thank the girl. A couple of months after I started seeing my now fiance and absolute love of my life, the one I was meant to be with!
*I have no doubt it will work out for you the same way!*[/QUOTE]

Elsie, DA and everyone else, thanks so much DA, I really needed to hear something like your story, I dont have a very optimistic view on relationships and trust at the moment..but its getting better every day, and I might be seeing my new permanent apartment tomorrow! pls keep your fingers crossed for me !


----------



## An4

just a quick hi and kisses all around - wish me luck tomorrow - I have no preparation, no book, nothing really and I'm gonna have 2 classes  oh joy...


----------



## Roxana

*Jovi:* get the beige dress! The navy will be too dark with those accessories. Especially if your hubby is wearing dark colors as well.

*Nat:* wow, what a scumbag that ex of yours! Hopefully it will only make it easier to move on. Please don't lose faith in good relationships, I know they can be hard to find, but it will come along when it is the right time for you. I was single for years before I found my sweetie and he found me. 
You are a beautiful girl with a strong personality, I know for sure there are a lot of amazing guys that would love to be with you 100%, they just haven't found you yet... give them time


----------



## joviscot

eminere;16536666 said:
			
		

> Hmmm do you know what colour the bridesmaids will be wearing?  The beige might be hitting a little too close to home...



Will ask my god-daughter before I buy the dress.  Think things are done differently in Poland but not sure.


----------



## nataliam1976

joviscot said:


> Will ask my god-daughter before I buy the dress. Think things are done differently in Poland but not sure.


 

Since I am Polish and I have lived there for almost 20 years I can assure you there will be no problem with you wearing that cream dress if you want to.


----------



## nataliam1976

Roxana said:


> *Jovi:* get the beige dress! The navy will be too dark with those accessories. Especially if your hubby is wearing dark colors as well.
> 
> *Nat:* wow, what a scumbag that ex of yours! Hopefully it will only make it easier to move on. Please don't lose faith in good relationships, I know they can be hard to find, but it will come along when it is the right time for you. I was single for years before I found my sweetie and he found me.
> You are a beautiful girl with a strong personality, I know for sure there are a lot of amazing guys that would love to be with you 100%, they just haven't found you yet... give them time


 

Thanks darling...I sure hope you are right!


----------



## joviscot

nataliam1976 said:


> Since I am Polish and I have lived there for almost 20 years I can assure you there will be no problem with you wearing that cream dress if you want to.



Dziendobry!!  Ok have heard back, the colours are white and pink so am fine with the cream dress me thinks!!  Everyone in agreement with me?!?!


----------



## nataliam1976

joviscot said:


> Dziendobry!! Ok have heard back, the colours are white and pink so am fine with the cream dress me thinks!! Everyone in agreement with me?!?!


 
Dzien dobry kotku!  I completely agree you will look great in cream!


----------



## joviscot

Hey we were in Krakow in March - loved it!!  Felt good to speak Polish again!!  Ha!!

Ok have ordered the dress, it will be here Monday so need to exercise and not eat cr*p between now and then!!!


----------



## Dior Addict

So, *NAT* how did it go with the apartment?


----------



## nataliam1976

HAHA I got the apartment ! It might be just for 6 months but I might decide to stay there longer Its not big but nice and quirky ( the kitchen's walls are purplish blue lol) and its top floor so it has a nice feel with the ceiling windows and so on) - and there is a lovely swimming pool just round the corner. I am moving some of my stuff today, then off to visit An and her lovely boyfriend tomorrow and then see Sting in Poland - two weeks holiday! 

Hugs and kisses for all


----------



## Dior Addict

^Congrats on the apartment, assuming it is pet friendly and you will be bringing your kitty? See... things are looking up already! Have a great time on Holiday!


----------



## nataliam1976

Dior Addict said:


> ^Congrats on the apartment, assuming it is pet friendly and you will be bringing your kitty? See... things are looking up already! Have a great time on Holiday!


 

No, had to give the kitty back to my mom. Nobody here wants pets in rented apartments...

Off to get packing!


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> HAHA I got the apartment ! It might be just for 6 months but I might decide to stay there longer Its not big but nice and quirky ( the kitchen's walls are purplish blue lol) and its top floor so it has a nice feel with the ceiling windows and so on) - and there is a lovely swimming pool just round the corner. I am moving some of my stuff today, then off to visit An and her lovely boyfriend tomorrow and then see Sting in Poland - two weeks holiday!
> 
> Hugs and kisses for all



yay for the apartment!!!!! 

call me about the vacation hun, you could come at least for a weekend here... we have flights to Poland...


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> No, had to give the kitty back to my mom. *Nobody here wants pets in rented apartments...
> *
> Off to get packing!



sad but true. like cats would wreck the place


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> HAHA I got the apartment ! It might be just for 6 months but I might decide to stay there longer Its not big but nice and quirky ( the kitchen's walls are purplish blue lol) and its top floor so it has a nice feel with the ceiling windows and so on) - and there is a lovely swimming pool just round the corner. I am moving some of my stuff today, then off to visit An and her lovely boyfriend tomorrow and then see Sting in Poland - two weeks holiday!
> 
> Hugs and kisses for all


I've learnt the hard way that when you fall in love with an apartment at first sight it is sometimes better to get a longer term lease - otherwise some unscrupulous landlords may increase your rent after your lease expires. 

Congrats on the new place!


----------



## nataliam1976

Thanks emi! Here is a little special thanks from me to you...


----------



## eminere

*thud*


----------



## Dior Addict

*Nat*, I really hate to hear that! Maybe it won't be a permanent thing. Ridic, what's the poor kitty going to do, throw parties and play loud music???


----------



## eminere

Has anyone ever been to an Apple Store workshop?


----------



## An4

*emi*... please bring the prettiness back to your av


----------



## Dior Addict

I am so exited I couldn't contain myself. I just had to show you my new Karenina, isn't she fabulous?


----------



## Elsie87

^Ooooh pretty! Congrats *DA*! 

*Lovely Nat*: Congrats on the appartment!  Sorry to hear about the kitty though...


----------



## An4

Dior Addict said:


> I am so exited I couldn't contain myself. I just had to show you my new Karenina, isn't she fabulous?



 LOVE it, the color is great and the leather looks soooooo supple...

congrats!!!


----------



## Dior Addict

Thank you ELSIE and ANA! I can't wait to carry it out.


----------



## pegasuscom

Dior Addict said:


> I am so exited I couldn't contain myself. I just had to show you my new Karenina, isn't she fabulous?



*DA*, do I get to borrow your new bag, most wonderful and generous of all sisters?  I am so psyched that you finally got her.  She is just beautiful!  What kind of interior compartments does the Karenina have?

*Auntie Nat* - If I can ever find any free time, I promise to fly to you and torture your ex, make him transfer all his money into your bank account, and make him beg for his life.  The evil patent Gaucho has given me a copy of "Torture Techniques of the Spanish Inquisition" which I do believe will be of great help. It never ceases to amaze me how worthless men cannot value the best thing that ever happened to them and cannot realize that they once had something that they did not deserve and was far too good for them.  However, I do believe everything happens for a reason and I see a Count, Duke or Prince in your near future. Or perhaps *Eminere* has a spare male model laying around.  Sorry about having to relocate the kitteh, renting sucks!  Hope to talk to you soon!

Hi to *Ana, Blackie, Elsie, Roxie, Jovi, Eminere,* and anyone else I did not see!


----------



## Dior Addict

^You most definitely can, the interior is part of what makes it so nice, there's a center zipper bag area, with 2 pockets on one side on the inside and a flat zipped one on the other, plus 2 large non zipped areas on the outside on each side. That sounds a little confusing, I'll take some pics for you soon.


----------



## eminere

Hello P long time no see!


----------



## eminere

OMG has anyone else noticed the hottie that Katy Perry gets to straddle in her "Teenage Dream" music video?! 

Without further ado, ladies may I present the new male perfection that is Josh Kloss:











And just a little lower... 











 *thud*


----------



## An4

*emi *I posted this guy months ago  I still have him in my favorite pics 

hi *pega*! how's the family?


----------



## Dior Addict

eminere;16613403 said:
			
		

> OMG has anyone else noticed the hottie that Katy Perry gets to straddle in her "Teenage Dream" music video?!
> 
> Without further ado, ladies may I present the new male perfection that is Josh Kloss:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just a little lower...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *thud*



Me Like!!! Thanks for the eye candy EMI!


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> *emi *I posted this guy months ago  I still have him in my favorite pics


Oh dear, I'm obviously very late to the party


----------



## eminere

Dior Addict said:


> Me Like!!! Thanks for the eye candy EMI!


I'm still in shock...!


----------



## Roxana

eminere&#8482;;16574550 said:
			
		

> Has anyone ever been to an Apple Store workshop?


 
No, but I have looked into it in the past when I needed a new pc. But then I decided I really shouldn't go for apple-products, I'm really a microsoft girl* 

Thanks for the eyecandy, I totally needed that and you can dust him up and post him again in another couple months, I don't mind! 

(*although I'm so tempted to get an iphone, the bf's one is just so handy!)


----------



## Dior Addict

Are you making the switch to Mac EMI? I've never been to one of their workshops but I've needed different services and help at the store and have always been super happy, can't imagine the workshop being anything other than great!


----------



## eminere

Thanks Roxana for chiming in! 

I too am just too used to the PC though I have used Mac when I was in high school, and have found them to be great.

DA, I actually just got an iPhone 4 - my first iAnything really.  Can you believe it, even mum (who's almost completely non techy) has an iPod Shuffle!  I think I must be the only one in my group of friends who hasn't taken a bite out of the Apple before my new phone.

That's why I was looking at the workshops as I thought it might be a good intro to using it - still getting used to many aspects of it.  But I don't want to be all alone and surrounded by strangers in a class either... :wondering


----------



## Dior Addict

^ I hear you! for what it's worth I think the iPhone is great but their computers are much greater!!! That may just be because touch screens don't like my fingers too much. But in any case I switched to Mac about 6 years ago, I was unsure but thought their laptops where pretty, (deep! I know). Well, I couldn't imagine going back, they are so much more user friendly and just plain make sense. For their anniversary we bought a Mac for my fiances' parents and they learned how to use it in no time, they absolutely love it. Anyhow, hope I talked you into it by now (kidding..... not really). You'll be glad!!!


----------



## An4

Dior Addict said:


> ^ I hear you! for what it's worth I think the iPhone is great but their computers are much greater!!! That may just be because touch screens don't like my fingers too much. But in any case I switched to Mac about 6 years ago, *I was unsure but thought their laptops where pretty, (deep! I know).* Well, I couldn't imagine going back, they are so much more user friendly and just plain make sense. For their anniversary we bought a Mac for my fiances' parents and they learned how to use it in no time, they absolutely love it. Anyhow, hope I talked you into it by now (kidding..... not really). You'll be glad!!!





this made my day!


----------



## eminere

Dior Addict said:


> ^ I hear you! for what it's worth I think the iPhone is great but their computers are much greater!!! That may just be because touch screens don't like my fingers too much. But in any case I switched to Mac about 6 years ago, I was unsure but thought their laptops where pretty, (deep! I know). Well, I couldn't imagine going back, they are so much more user friendly and just plain make sense. For their anniversary we bought a Mac for my fiances' parents and they learned how to use it in no time, they absolutely love it. Anyhow, hope I talked you into it by now (kidding..... not really). You'll be glad!!!


Oh I think it might only be a matter of time before I get a Mac. 

I too think the MacBook Pro is a very pretty toy - practicality and usefulness are secondary


----------



## eminere

Yay new nail lacquers! 

I got Fash Pack (taupe) and Pink Ribbon (beige-pink): http://www.butterlondon.com/lacquers/choose


----------



## Roxana

^oh I still need to look that nailpolish from your avatar up. Any idea where they sell it online? I am too lazy to stroll the shops for it...


----------



## janwyq

Want to share one news with Dior fans: currently TJmax has runway sections. I got a beautiful rose red large Dior lady bag from there (the price is so good compared to that at Saks). Also I saw some Gucci and  Prada handbags. Go to check if interested.


----------



## eminere

Roxana said:


> ^oh I still need to look that nailpolish from your avatar up. Any idea where they sell it online? I am too lazy to stroll the shops for it...


No idea I'm afraid... As it is here in Australia Giorgio Armani Cosmetics are already hard enough to find!


----------



## Dior Addict

An4 said:


> this made my day!



Hi *Ana*, Glad you found it entertaining! 
*Emi*, keep us posted on your Mac "conversion".


----------



## Dior Addict

Weird! Armani's Beauty site doesn't even have that nail polish, only pink. What's up with that!
http://www.giorgioarmanibeauty.com/


----------



## eminere

Dior Addict said:


> Weird! Armani's Beauty site doesn't even have that nail polish, only pink. What's up with that!
> http://www.giorgioarmanibeauty.com/


It probably hasn't been updated yet? I got that picture from their official Facebook page.


----------



## eminere

Inspiration of the day:







How is everyone doing?


----------



## Dior Addict

eminere;16664183 said:
			
		

> It probably hasn't been updated yet? I got that picture from their official Facebook page.



I see! I'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## An4

*emi *that girl just makes me think of chocolate!

I like the look


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> *emi *that girl just makes me think of chocolate!
> 
> I like the look


I love it, it's such a divine look


----------



## eminere

Hahaha I freaken *love* this scene


----------



## Dior Addict

^Too funny! thanks for the laugh..... I've haven't yet been successful at painting my dog's toes. Maybe I need to play her the song


----------



## eminere

Striptease scheduled in the non-Dior purchases thread


----------



## Dior Addict

^Can't wait Emi


----------



## Elsie87

My darlings, I just passed my drivers exam!


----------



## Dior Addict

^Good for you sweetie! Any inaugural drives planned for the weekend?


----------



## Elsie87

^Thank you! 

Yup, gonna take a trip up to the coast. :sunnies


----------



## Dior Addict




----------



## Roxana

Congrats Elsie!


----------



## Elsie87

^Thanks Rox!


----------



## An4

Elsie87 said:


> My darlings, I just passed my drivers exam!



congratulations!!!!!! I'm so happy for you!!! 


I'm having a hello of a month... wedding after wedding... and my computer died - I got some terrible virus and I couldn't start my OS (linux or windows) so I had to format my c drive and install windows again. I don't get it, no matter what I do and no matter how careful I am I always get something. my brother doesn't use anti virus programs on his computer, he says they're a waste of time, and he really never has any problems, but I do and I use anti virus progs. mac sounds very inviting right now


----------



## Roxana

what program are you using?
I have been using McAfee for a few years and it is really good.


----------



## pegasuscom

*Elsie* - You have a license!  Now what kind of ride are you going to buy?  I see a convertible for some reason...  Congrats my fav Glamazon!  

*DA* - Does it feel good to be back? 

*Ana* - Sorry to hear about your computer virus... btw, no one has seen or heard from Nat for awhile.  Did you and BF chain her up in the basement and are keeping her as a sex slave?  :ninja:

*Eminere* - How goes life as a fabulous single man living in a stylish apartment?  Any new household item buys?  I am running to check out your striptease in the other thread.  Making us work for it, aren't you? :devil:


----------



## eminere

pegasuscom said:


> *Eminere* - How goes life as a fabulous single man living in a stylish apartment?  Any new household item buys?  I am running to check out your striptease in the other thread.  *Making us work for it, aren't you?* :devil:


Hopefully it'll be worth it...! 

Life's alright, still with Dior, for now... 

No fancy homewares added recently, only organisational stationery like files and storage boxes - boring stuff!  Must say the place looks neater for it though.

And what's news in your world?


----------



## Dior Addict

*Hi Everyone! Hope we all had a nice weekend!* 
It's good to hear from you *Peg*! and yes! it is good to be back. I was just wondering about Nat myself, I believe, last we heard she was planning a 2 week vacation.
*Emi*, what do you mean by "still with Dior, for now...." anything we should know? 
*Ana*, you definitely need a Mac, us Mac people don't even know what a virus is, and that is a good thing 'cause I would have no idea what to do about it!


----------



## An4

*Rox *I used avira, then AVG, then avast and all three failed.  I might try mcafee or nod next... thanks.

*Pega*, aunty Nat has been naughty and below radar for a while... she didn't come to visit because I started working (PM for details) and had a terrible schedule so if she had come she would have been practically on her own here, which would really suck, so she decided to stay with her family instead. I'm still sorry about that, but the job will help with my purchases, so aunty Nat was full of understanding...

*DA *- I hope I get it, I'm so tired of this...

*emi *- hi :waving:


----------



## Dior Addict

Where is everybody at? I can hear the crickets in this thread........


----------



## An4

working I guess. someone's got to make some money for all those goodies 

I got new miu miu leather wedges but I'm so lazy when it comes to showing them 
also I never had a reveal of my MbMJ elephant clutch... procrastinating...
 it's because we all met in amsterdam so now we're waiting for a new chance to meet - there's always too much we wanna talk about. which brings us back to being lazy when it comes to typing


----------



## Dior Addict

^ I guess so. We'd love to see your new goodies.....Amsterdam sounds like fun!!!! Definitely in my top 10 Favorite Places.


----------



## An4

ok, I'll snap a few with my phone.

I've just noticed that since I started working and attending weddings my pretty shoes have been out, and right now they're all out of their boxes lined in the hallway  
(except new simple CLs, those I return in the box every time!)

here:








and my new wedges:











without the flash:






I love the color. now all I need is an electric blue balenciaga to go with them


----------



## eminere

Dior Addict said:


> *Emi*, what do you mean by "still with Dior, for now...." anything we should know?


Oh, it's an ongoing saga... I mentioned it in this thread before, still unresolved.  I have a feeling this last quarter of the year will have big changes in store for me...


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> *emi *- hi :waving:


Hello my dear, nice new shoes


----------



## Dior Addict

Very cute *Ana*, I really like those black flats with the buckle. 
Hey *Emi*, sorry to hear there some issues, I hope it all works out for the best!!! Keep us posted if you will.


----------



## An4

thanks *emi*! hope the job situation improves for you 

DA - thanks! those black ones are chloe prince buckle, got them last year - they hurt like only french shoes can...


----------



## theringmaster1

Hi, I'm new on PF so forgive me if this has been asked many times before, but do the Dior boutiques or Saks or Neiman ever have a sale? I've never bought a designer bag before.

I've been saving money since the Lady Dior (the new one with Marion Cotillard) debuted, and being a student, trying to save $2450 (for the medium) is super hard!

Also, are Dior bags really worth all the hype? I really think want the Black Lady Dior in medium because it is amazingly stunning, but are Dior bags hard to take care of? Are their qualities good?

Lol, sorry for so many questions...


----------



## eminere

Ahhhh I finally own an item from Alexander McQueen!! 

Reveal to follow soon on the non-Dior thread...


----------



## eminere

theringmaster1 said:


> Hi, I'm new on PF so forgive me if this has been asked many times before, but do the Dior boutiques or Saks or Neiman ever have a sale? I've never bought a designer bag before.
> 
> I've been saving money since the Lady Dior (the new one with Marion Cotillard) debuted, and being a student, trying to save $2450 (for the medium) is super hard!
> 
> Also, are Dior bags really worth all the hype? I really think want the Black Lady Dior in medium because it is amazingly stunning, but are Dior bags hard to take care of? Are their qualities good?
> 
> Lol, sorry for so many questions...


The Dior boutiques do have seasonal markdowns, but the Lady Diors are usually excluded.  If you can get to an outlet though you may be able to find some older seasonal Lady Diors there - for a list of outlets and contact details please do a search.

If you also do a search for "Lady Dior" you will find many, many threads on the bag with lots of discussion on the merits of the bag.


----------



## eminere

Dior Addict said:


> Hey *Emi*, sorry to hear there some issues, I hope it all works out for the best!!! Keep us posted if you will.


Thank you, will do


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> thanks *emi*! hope the job situation improves for you


Thank you hun 

How's Mr Sexy-legs Boyfriend doing lately?


----------



## An4

eminere;16773314 said:
			
		

> Thank you hun
> 
> How's Mr Sexy-legs Boyfriend doing lately?



 he's fine sweetie, thank you for asking! he can't get his feet into my new miu miu's, that made him sad 

his best friend is getting married in a week so he went to the countryside with the guys - he doesn't like it, it's all very juvenile to him, but he has to respect his friend's wishes. 
do you have that in Oz? something like stag night? do people like it?


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> he's fine sweetie, thank you for asking! he can't get his feet into my new miu miu's, that made him sad
> 
> his best friend is getting married in a week so he went to the countryside with the guys - he doesn't like it, it's all very juvenile to him, but he has to respect his friend's wishes.
> do you have that in Oz? something like stag night? do people like it?


Oh yes, a night filled with general debauchery and drunkeness.  I'm sure it's another "usual" night to some people, but I try to steer well clear of these kinds of things.


----------



## An4

I still hate weddings and most of the things that come with them...


----------



## eminere




----------



## An4

eeeevil *emi * 

peeps, this is the 4000th post of our thread!!


----------



## theringmaster1

eminere;16773310 said:
			
		

> The Dior boutiques do have seasonal markdowns, but the Lady Diors are usually excluded. If you can get to an outlet though you may be able to find some older seasonal Lady Diors there - for a list of outlets and contact details please do a search.
> 
> If you also do a search for "Lady Dior" you will find many, many threads on the bag with lots of discussion on the merits of the bag.


 
thank you so much for all the info. ahh, i am sad that the lady diors are excluded from the sales...i really like the new lady dior so if the prices are similar, i'd rather save and buy the new season's LD. Thank you!


----------



## Swe3tGirl

Hiiiii everyone!!! Wow, I missed out on ALOT of stories and discussion here =( I've been so busy with school and working 2 jobs which only leaves me time to browse and not chat. I hope everything is good with you all! Other than my busy schedule, I recently celebrated my 3 year anni w/ my bf. For his gift, I hired a celebrity chef (my bf is in the culinary industry) to do a cooking session w/ us both. Unfortunately, the chef burnt his hands while cooking for an event, so he gave us a complimentary dinner at his restaurant and will have to post-phone the cooking session another day. How sweet is that?!? I was extremely thrilled at how generous and kind the chef was =D That day did not end there-we accidently stumbled on the set of Nikita and I was able to meet Maggie Q! I am a big fan of hers, and was extremely star-strucked! I couldn't believe my eyes =) Here's a pic of Maggie Q and I to share.


----------



## eminere

Swe3tGirl said:


> Hiiiii everyone!!! Wow, I missed out on ALOT of stories and discussion here =( I've been so busy with school and working 2 jobs which only leaves me time to browse and not chat. I hope everything is good with you all! Other than my busy schedule, I recently celebrated my 3 year anni w/ my bf. For his gift, I hired a celebrity chef (my bf is in the culinary industry) to do a cooking session w/ us both. Unfortunately, the chef burnt his hands while cooking for an event, so he gave us a complimentary dinner at his restaurant and will have to post-phone the cooking session another day. How sweet is that?!? I was extremely thrilled at how generous and kind the chef was =D That day did not end there-we accidently stumbled on the set of Nikita and I was able to meet Maggie Q! I am a big fan of hers, and was extremely star-strucked! I couldn't believe my eyes =) Here's a pic of Maggie Q and I to share.


Wow you must move in high circles! It must've been amazing meeting Maggie Q - how is she?

I'm still waiting for her new show to air here, she looked sizzling in the trailers!

Congratulations on the anniversary


----------



## Swe3tGirl

Aww, thanks Emi! Kind comments are much appreciated! =) Yes, it was amazing to meet Maggie Q. She is really beautiful, outgoing and friendly in real life! I kind of felt bad because I interrupted her meal and conversation in asking for a photograph w/ her, but she completely obliged! She even wished my bf and I a happy anniversary and gave us hugs. In my mind, she would make a really cool friend just because of her personality =P oh, the show has not aired yet in your country? Maybe you should try casttv.com. It has all the shows streamed and updated for your viewing pleasure! Let me know if the site works for you.




			
				eminere;16779064 said:
			
		

> Wow you must move in high circles! It must've been amazing meeting Maggie Q - how is she?
> 
> I'm still waiting for her new show to air here, she looked sizzling in the trailers!
> 
> Congratulations on the anniversary


----------



## eminere

Swe3tGirl said:


> Aww, thanks Emi! Kind comments are much appreciated! =) Yes, it was amazing to meet Maggie Q. She is really beautiful, outgoing and friendly in real life! I kind of felt bad because I interrupted her meal and conversation in asking for a photograph w/ her, but she completely obliged! She even wished my bf and I a happy anniversary and gave us hugs. In my mind, she would make a really cool friend just because of her personality =P oh, the show has not aired yet in your country? Maybe you should try casttv.com. It has all the shows streamed and updated for your viewing pleasure! Let me know if the site works for you.


She sounds lovely!   It's always nice when celebrities turn out to be personable should you get a chance to meet them.

I can't watch streaming TV because I have a puny internet data allowance.


----------



## An4

*Swe3tGirl *hi nice to see you  
you both look beautiful in that pic, you could easily be a celebrity yourself 
congrats on your anniversary!!

ETA: THANK YOU for the link, I was looking for something like that!


----------



## Swe3tGirl

It's nice to see you too, *An4! *How are things with you lately? Thank you for the kind compliments-I wish I was a celebrity! =P 

My pleasure, I know how difficult it is for one to find their favourite shows streamed online, but this site works wonders! =)



An4 said:


> *Swe3tGirl *hi nice to see you
> you both look beautiful in that pic, you could easily be a celebrity yourself
> congrats on your anniversary!!
> 
> ETA: THANK YOU for the link, I was looking for something like that!


----------



## Dior Addict

An4 said:


> I still hate weddings and most of the things that come with them...



So nice to find out I am not the only one! My fiance and I have been engaged for a couple of years now and still can't even fathom the idea of planning the smallest wedding. So overrated! It will probably end up being in Vegas with Elvis as a witness.


----------



## An4

well I'm glad too! we are the minority you know... I've been to the states - women there really care for the wedding and the whole being a bride thing. and poor guys just get lost in the whole hubbub - it's always about the girl and what she wants.
I just don't see myself parading around in a white dress surrounded by kitsch and drunk relatives...
ah well... to each their own. glad to share this with someone who gets it


----------



## An4

Swe3tGirl said:


> It's nice to see you too, *An4! *How are things with you lately? Thank you for the kind compliments-I wish I was a celebrity! =P
> 
> My pleasure, I know how difficult it is for one to find their favourite shows streamed online, but this site works wonders! =)



I've been very busy but hopefully it's gonna get easier once I settle in... 

I need to start saving for a balenciaga...


----------



## Swe3tGirl

Omg! Ur going to get a Balanciaga next?! Lucky u!!! I want one too, but there are so many colours to choose from...



An4 said:


> I've been very busy but hopefully it's gonna get easier once I settle in...
> 
> I need to start saving for a balenciaga...


----------



## Dior Addict

An4 said:


> well I'm glad too! we are the minority you know... I've been to the states - women there really care for the wedding and the whole being a bride thing. and poor guys just get lost in the whole hubbub - it's always about the girl and what she wants.
> I just don't see myself parading around in a white dress surrounded by kitsch and drunk relatives...
> ah well... to each their own. glad to share this with someone who gets it



Do you know how many bags you can buy and keep for the price of a one evening wedding????


----------



## Elsie87

^I honestly don't want to know!  



Dior Addict said:


> So nice to find out I am not the only one! My fiance and I have been engaged for a couple of years now and still can't even fathom the idea of planning the smallest wedding. So overrated! *It will probably end up being in Vegas with Elvis as a witness.*


 
I always say that too; but replace 'Elvis' with 'a Klingon'. Now that would be fun! 

I don't like traditional weddings (and wedding dresses!) either.


----------



## An4

oooooh, yes, women should just have a day with their friends to dress up, try on dresses and shoes, have their pics taken...  and then in the end we should just buy a nice bag (or a few) and some shoes...
that's what the whole hubbub is about anyway, right?
this way it would be more fun and we wouldn't bug the guys for anything.


----------



## Elsie87

^I'm in!


----------



## eminere

OMG Elsie! Where you been guuurl


----------



## Elsie87

Hi *emi* darling!


----------



## eminere

Ladies! (And AJ, if you happen to be reading)

Please give me your suggestions!

I'm attending the wedding of my cousin soon and I need to get a wedding gift.  He is one of my favourite cousins and has been a great help in the past, and his fiancee is also a friend.

What should I get... I was thinking maybe a nice luxury candle, but is that too common?  Ideally I'd like to get them something they could both use, such as something for the home - they'll be moving into a new home soon too.

Any ideas please?


----------



## Dior Addict

An4 said:


> oooooh, yes, women should just have a day with their friends to dress up, try on dresses and shoes, have their pics taken...  and then in the end we should just buy a nice bag (or a few) and some shoes...
> that's what the whole hubbub is about anyway, right?
> this way it would be more fun and we wouldn't bug the guys for anything.



That sounds more like it!


----------



## Dior Addict

eminere;16811178 said:
			
		

> Ladies! (And AJ, if you happen to be reading)
> 
> Please give me your suggestions!
> 
> I'm attending the wedding of my cousin soon and I need to get a wedding gift.  He is one of my favourite cousins and has been a great help in the past, and his fiancee is also a friend.
> 
> What should I get... I was thinking maybe a nice luxury candle, but is that too common?  Ideally I'd like to get them something they could both use, such as something for the home - they'll be moving into a new home soon too.
> 
> Any ideas please?



Hi *EMI*! Do you guys have Wedding Registries? Here in the land of Starbucks, people getting married go to stores and do a registry of things they would like as a gift. Then people shop at the store off their list. If you are spending the money on something nice, might as well be something they actually want. Otherwise I think something significative of their day and that can be kept as a heirloom is nice. Once I bought a nice cake knife and had it engraved with the names of the couple and the date, not only was it used at the wedding but they can always use it for special occasions that call for cake!


----------



## Dior Addict

Since we are speaking of weddings...... a little story.
Last wedding gift I bought was for my better half's niece, we didn't attend but I sent a gift picked from her registry. Well, later on we found out they split and he moved out a week into it, talk about "much ado about nothing", anyhow....this was a few months ago. About a week ago, I found out she just went to the court house and married her ex-husbands best friend (who attended the wedding) and didn't even tell anyone. 
Does anybody else think this is crazy????


----------



## An4

eminere;16811178 said:
			
		

> Ladies! (And AJ, if you happen to be reading)
> 
> Please give me your suggestions!
> 
> I'm attending the wedding of my cousin soon and I need to get a wedding gift.  He is one of my favourite cousins and has been a great help in the past, and his fiancee is also a friend.
> 
> What should I get... I was thinking maybe a nice luxury candle, but is that too common?  Ideally I'd like to get them something they could both use, such as something for the home - they'll be moving into a new home soon too.
> 
> Any ideas please?



I wouldn't go with a candle, but maybe that's a cultural thing. I'm more into DA's line of thinking - get them something they will be able to use and think of you. if they're moving in something for their home would be perfect. here in my country we usually give a card and money so that the couple can buy what they need the most and cover the wedding expenses. or go on a honeymoon. paintings are also common. 
first ask them if there's anything they need. I know I would love to get something personalized, like nice monogrammed bathrobes or linen, but that's just me


----------



## An4

Dior Addict said:


> Since we are speaking of weddings...... a little story.
> Last wedding gift I bought was for my better half's niece, we didn't attend but I sent a gift picked from her registry. Well, later on we found out they split and he moved out a week into it, talk about "much ado about nothing", anyhow....this was a few months ago. About a week ago, I found out she just went to the court house and married her ex-husbands best friend (who attended the wedding) and didn't even tell anyone.
> Does anybody else think this is crazy????



sadly, this isn't unheard of. crazy - yes!


----------



## eminere

Dior Addict said:


> Hi *EMI*! Do you guys have Wedding Registries? Here in the land of Starbucks, people getting married go to stores and do a registry of things they would like as a gift. Then people shop at the store off their list. If you are spending the money on something nice, might as well be something they actually want. Otherwise I think something significative of their day and that can be kept as a heirloom is nice. Once I bought a nice cake knife and had it engraved with the names of the couple and the date, not only was it used at the wedding but they can always use it for special occasions that call for cake!


We do have wedding registries here but it is not part of our culture to use them. 

Yes, I would love to get something meaningful and commemorative of the special day - it's just so hard to find the perfect gift! ush:


----------



## eminere

Dior Addict said:


> Since we are speaking of weddings...... a little story.
> Last wedding gift I bought was for my better half's niece, we didn't attend but I sent a gift picked from her registry. Well, later on we found out they split and he moved out a week into it, talk about "much ado about nothing", anyhow....this was a few months ago. About a week ago, I found out she just went to the court house and married her ex-husbands best friend (who attended the wedding) and didn't even tell anyone.
> Does anybody else think this is crazy????


Madness.


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> I wouldn't go with a candle, but maybe that's a cultural thing. I'm more into DA's line of thinking - get them something they will be able to use and think of you. if they're moving in something for their home would be perfect. here in my country we usually give a card and money so that the couple can buy what they need the most and cover the wedding expenses. or go on a honeymoon. paintings are also common.
> first ask them if there's anything they need. I know I would love to get something personalized, like nice monogrammed bathrobes or linen, but that's just me


Ah, money would be something the elders - grandparents, parents, uncles, aunts - would give in our culture. 

The monogrammed linen and bathrobes sound good too! Dear oh dear...


----------



## pegasuscom

crystal dolphin bowl from Tiffany's, that is my standard wedding pressie.  everyone can use a crystal bowl for something, dolphins are wonderful, and it comes in the coveted box.


----------



## eminere

I think I've found it!









> *Georg Jensen
> 'Heart' Picture frame*
> 
> Pictures of our loved ones deserve to be framed in the most beautiful, loving way. With this is mind, Todd Bracher has created a clean elegant picture frame designed to stand on a table, a window sill or any other place of your choice. The built-in picture stand means that the picture frame can be placed horizontally or vertically on any surface. Design: Todd Bracher Size: 18cm x 24 cm



I love the subtlety of the heart placed at a corner of the frame.

Plus, it'd be great for them to display a wedding photo in their new home - a gift for both the wedding and the new home.


----------



## eminere

pegasuscom said:


> crystal dolphin bowl from Tiffany's, that is my standard wedding pressie.  everyone can use a crystal bowl for something, dolphins are wonderful, and it comes in the coveted box.


I was actually considering the Elsa Peretti Heart leather box or the Tiffany Blue Box in porcelain.  I saw the Elsa Peretti Bean leather box instore and the leather and construction were quite disappointing... The porcelain was gorgeous but too small.

Crystalware has unfortunately been discontinued and they only had the apple paperweight on display.


----------



## An4

*emi *that looks very nice. I'm still coveting monogrammed bathrobes though, so when I invite you to my shopping spree/photo taking you know what to get 
I think it's great you guys give each other gifts - I think that's much nicer and more personal than money. I told you I was living in a wrong culture!

my BF and I are attending his best friends wedding on Saturday. 
I actually got him a personalized card signed by his favorite singer here.
BF is giving him a ton of money of course 

so I'm curious - is there a certain amount you are expected to spend on a wedding gift in your culture? I'm asking all of you. because here if you're coming to a wedding (you plus 1) it is considered polite to give the money, about a 100 euro (150 $) or a gift worth something like that. keep in mind that an average monthly salary is 900$! isn't that a little crazy? not to mention all the other expenses (hair, clothes...)


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> *emi *that looks very nice. I'm still coveting monogrammed bathrobes though, so when I invite you to my shopping spree/photo taking you know what to get
> I think it's great you guys give each other gifts - I think that's much nicer and more personal than money. I told you I was living in a wrong culture!
> 
> my BF and I are attending his best friends wedding on Saturday.
> I actually got him a personalized card signed by his favorite singer here.
> BF is giving him a ton of money of course
> 
> so I'm curious - is there a certain amount you are expected to spend on a wedding gift in your culture? I'm asking all of you. because here if you're coming to a wedding (you plus 1) it is considered polite to give the money, about a 100 euro (150 $) or a gift worth something like that. keep in mind that an average monthly salary is 900$! isn't that a little crazy? not to mention all the other expenses (hair, clothes...)


Personally, I don't mind getting cold hard cash... 

But a thoughtful gift is always appreciated! 

In my culture, cash gifts are normally determined by the giver's income and wealth, the reason for the gift, who the recipient is, etc.

I guess the tricky bit is getting the amount just right - too much and you end up raising a few eyebrows, too little and it's insulting!


----------



## An4

eminere;16820368 said:
			
		

> Personally, I don't mind getting cold hard cash...
> 
> But a thoughtful gift is always appreciated!
> 
> In my culture, cash gifts are normally determined by the giver's income and wealth, the reason for the gift, who the recipient is, etc.
> 
> I guess the tricky bit is getting the amount just right - too much and you end up raising a few eyebrows, too little and it's insulting!



LOL okay, got it 

but exactly - it's so complicated! of course, if someone is in a difficult situation no one will hold it against them if their gift is not in line with others. but still, I think it's a burden. one more reason to NOT do it to my dear friends  
I wanna send notification cards - "hi dear friends/family, BF and I tied the knot - take yourselves out for a lovely dinner and drink one for us. kthxbye"


----------



## Dior Addict

eminere;16819283 said:
			
		

> I think I've found it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the subtlety of the heart placed at a corner of the frame.
> 
> Plus, it'd be great for them to display a wedding photo in their new home - a gift for both the wedding and the new home.



I think you did! and did good! Me like!


----------



## Dior Addict

So ANA, where is "here"? and BTW I love the sending out notes to let people know you got married.  When you think about it, there is so much "walking on egg-shells" when it comes to weddings, so unnecessary. Especially when most people don't even take marriage seriously. Of all the weddings J and I have attended in the past 6 years, only 2 of the couples are still together, a little discouraging..... IMO people should give it a try, live and stay together for at least... say 5 years, then have a reason to celebrate!


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> LOL okay, got it
> 
> but exactly - it's so complicated! of course, if someone is in a difficult situation no one will hold it against them if their gift is not in line with others. but still, I think it's a burden. one more reason to NOT do it to my dear friends
> I wanna send notification cards - "hi dear friends/family, BF and I tied the knot - take yourselves out for a lovely dinner and drink one for us. kthxbye"


 You won't be requesting shoes for Mr Sexylegs Bf?


----------



## eminere

Dior Addict said:


> I think you did! and did good! Me like!


Thank you!


----------



## Swe3tGirl

I really like the picture frame Emi!!! Very classy and elegant. We're not too keen about gift registries either (depends on your culture and preference I suppose), but in Asian cultures, cash is most acceptable when one attends weddings! I also liked the bathrobe idea too...its really hard choosing a gift, and like Emi stated: you don't want to be too generous but at the same time you don't want to insult anyone!


----------



## eminere

Charlize has a new look!


----------



## An4

eminere;16824870 said:
			
		

> You won't be requesting shoes for Mr Sexylegs Bf?




nope, I'll get him those myself 

he's actually warming up to the idea of buying heels in his size!


----------



## Swe3tGirl

Saw that ad in a recent fashion magazine. I must say she looks stunning!




			
				eminere;16841246 said:
			
		

> Charlize has a new look!


----------



## pegasuscom

*Eminere* -  love the frame!  If they have discontinued the crystalware, I am in big trouble for the next wedding invite!  Would you mind checking out an authenticity request for plushay?  Not really comfortable with the bags. 

Charlize would look great in a brown paper sack covered in mud.  That girl def won the genetic lottery!

Hi Everyone!  Will any of you ever come visit me?


----------



## eminere

pegasuscom said:


> *Eminere* -  love the frame!  If they have discontinued the crystalware, I am in big trouble for the next wedding invite!  Would you mind checking out an authenticity request for plushay?  Not really comfortable with the bags.
> 
> Charlize would look great in a brown paper sack covered in mud.  That girl def won the genetic lottery!
> 
> Hi Everyone!  Will any of you ever come visit me?


 Are there people missing my services in the thread?

I'm on a leave of absence from there as I've been feeling a little underappreciated.


----------



## An4

pegasuscom said:


> Hi Everyone!  Will any of you ever come visit me?



of course, you just have to be patient.   
a lot of the things have to come together for something like that. 

hope your family's ok.


----------



## pegasuscom

eminere;16849133 said:
			
		

> Are there people missing my services in the thread?
> 
> I'm on a leave of absence from there as I've been feeling a little underappreciated.



Well I support you in your bid for a vacation, but who is making you feel underappreciated?  I know it can't be me because I haven't been here!


----------



## pegasuscom

An4 said:


> of course, you just have to be patient.
> a lot of the things have to come together for something like that.
> 
> hope your family's ok.



Father's still very ill unfortunately but thanks for asking.  I didn't mean a trip to casa de Savannah silly.  I meant my other online home!


----------



## An4

pegasuscom said:


> Father's still very ill unfortunately but thanks for asking.  I didn't mean a trip to casa de Savannah silly.  I meant my other online home!



sorry to hear that  

oooh... well...that's easily doable then,
but I'm still coming to the States 

ETA - all I'm getting are yachts, can't help you there


----------



## eminere

pegasuscom said:


> Well I support you in your bid for a vacation, but who is making you feel underappreciated?  I know it can't be me because I haven't been here!


Of course it's not you, silly!

Just getting a little weary of some of the newcomers.


----------



## Swe3tGirl

Good morning everyone, I hope you are all doing well. 

Lots of things have been happening to me lately. My bf and I just broke up last night. I guess he kind of dumped me. He stressed that this was a "break" but you know how those end up...I'm trying to be strong about it and not cry, but it's the most difficult thing ever when that feeling is inside you.


----------



## Dior Addict

Hi all!
First of all, *Swe3tGirl *sorry to hear about your BF, hang in there, things have a way to work themselves out for the best. 
*EMI*, who cares about the newcomers, we all love you here and would never take you for granted, so just dust it off.
*PEG*, had no idea about your dad, will keep him in my prayers, and we'll come visit (well..... at least me), if you tell us where of course. 
and *ANA* how was the Saturday wedding? anything fun or scandalous to share...


----------



## An4

I just wrote a whole post and pressed the wrong button 

*Swe3tGirl *- I'm sending you a big hug, I hope you have some good friends to be with you now please, take some time to feel sad. keep us posted!

*DA *- thank you. something very nice happened - BF and I danced together for the first time, it was so beautiful - he held me close, I let him lead me (I usually can't do that ) and we just laughed and kissed, it was so special and intimate. we never dance at weddings, because the music is terrible, but there were a few songs in the end that were nice, so we jumped in. everything else was pretty standard. the food and the place were great. but the ceremony was sterile and cold, with an obnoxious priest.

how have you been?


----------



## pegasuscom

Hey *Wenches & Eminere!* *Ana*, I still think you have Nat tied up in your basement.  The story about her visiting her Mom is just a ploy.  I am on to you and have phoned Interpol and John Galliano. 

*DA* - It makes me so happy to see you back!  Do you have any hidden loot you acquired on your sabbatical that we have not seen? 

*Sweet* -   I am so sorry to hear that your boyfriend has obviously lost his mind.  You are gorgeous inside and out and perhaps this will open new opportunities to find someone who will truly value you and treat you like a Queen.

*Eminere* - thanks for the male model eye candy.  The lips just didn't move me.


----------



## eminere

pegasuscom said:


> Father's still very ill unfortunately but thanks for asking.  I didn't mean a trip to casa de Savannah silly.  I meant my other online home!


Hope your dad will enjoy a speedy recovery soon


----------



## eminere

Swe3tGirl said:


> Good morning everyone, I hope you are all doing well.
> 
> Lots of things have been happening to me lately. My bf and I just broke up last night. I guess he kind of dumped me. He stressed that this was a "break" but you know how those end up...I'm trying to be strong about it and not cry, but it's the most difficult thing ever when that feeling is inside you.


What can I say - boys (except me, of course ) are stupid.

You'll get a superstar bf very soon I'm sure.   Try to feel better in the meantime!


----------



## eminere

pegasuscom said:


> *Eminere* - thanks for the male model eye candy.  The lips just didn't move me.


Awww share with us some of your own


----------



## eminere

Dior Addict said:


> *EMI*, who cares about the newcomers, we all love you here and would never take you for granted, so just dust it off.


It just gets a little tiring sometimes you know?

But thanks for the love


----------



## Swe3tGirl

*Dior Addict*, *An4*, *pegasuscom*, and *Emi*- Thank you all for your support. It's difficult trying to get over a long-term relationship; especially when we still love each other, but I am taking it one day at a time. I'm just very disappointed that it had to be this way. He told me that we needed to grow as individuals to be successful in our lives, and that we would rarely see each other because of his hectic schedule (he's in the culinary industry). When it was our anniversary, I had asked for a promise ring, and he told me that he wasn't ready for that kind of commitment. We are still young, and I am still in school-so obviously I am not asking for an engagement ring. I am well aware of our situation, but it's nice to know if we would have a future together. A promise ring for a 3 year relationship IMO is not too much to ask for, is it? He wants a 1-2 year time apart, and I really don't know what to do. I've been managing to go to classes though-trying to get myself distracted and not think/cry over this...


----------



## An4

eminere;16868426 said:
			
		

> What can I say - boys (*except me, of course* ) are stupid.
> 
> You'll get a superstar bf very soon I'm sure.   Try to feel better in the meantime!



of course!!!


----------



## An4

Sweet, you're very young, relax. your ex probably thinks so too. maybe he'll realize he's made a mistake and maybe you'll realize it's the best thing that ever happened. take it easy, like you said - a day at a time. I know how you feel, that's why I told you to feel sad, it's fine, live through it, it will make you stronger, you'll realize you are an amazing person and can enjoy yourself on your own.


----------



## Swe3tGirl

I know, I'm actually surprised at how well I'm handling this. I'm not crying over it anymore. You're right, things happen in life which you will have to go through. This break or break up might be something that will make or break this relationship. I might be planning a girls night out with my close girlfriends so that's an event to look foreward to. In the meantime, I guess I deserve a much needed shopping spreeee?!?!? =P



An4 said:


> Sweet, you're very young, relax. your ex probably thinks so too. maybe he'll realize he's made a mistake and maybe you'll realize it's the best thing that ever happened. take it easy, like you said - a day at a time. I know how you feel, that's why I told you to feel sad, it's fine, live through it, it will make you stronger, you'll realize you are an amazing person and can enjoy yourself on your own.


----------



## Dior Addict

*Ana*, nice to hear you guys had a good time at the wedding. Come to think of it, J & I have never danced, hmmm.... I'll have to mention it to him.
I've been good, spent the last 3 days cleaning my kitchen, just organizing and getting rid of stuff that doesn't get used. I am at the stage where there's stuff everywhere, so I am ready to be done! 
&
*Swe3tGirl*, I am glad you are taking things one day at a time. As for the year to 2 apart, IMO that is beyond ridiculous, in a year you'll have a hard time remembering this guys name! When it comes to relationships, nobody deserves anybody they don't appreciate. This guy clearly doesn't value you or your relationship. Good news is there's tons of guys out there, don't waste your time or your tears.
Have fun with your girlfriends, definitely go shopping, I am a firm believer in the therapeutic powers of a new dress or bag and be glad he won't be wasting any more of your precious time.
And NO! asking for a promise (ring) after 3 years is not a lot to ask for. Don't let anyone tell you otherwise.


----------



## eminere

Swe3tGirl said:


> I know, I'm actually surprised at how well I'm handling this. I'm not crying over it anymore. You're right, things happen in life which you will have to go through. This break or break up might be something that will make or break this relationship. I might be planning a girls night out with my close girlfriends so that's an event to look foreward to. In the meantime, I guess I deserve a much needed *shopping spreeee*?!?!? =P


You know it girl - bring it!


----------



## Dior Addict

eminere;16868445 said:
			
		

> It just gets a little tiring sometimes you know?
> 
> But thanks for the love



I can only imagine being _"THE Great Eminere Dior Extraordinaire" _can be a bit much at times, but  you do a fabulous job at it!


----------



## An4

Swe3tGirl said:


> I know, I'm actually surprised at how well I'm handling this. I'm not crying over it anymore. You're right, things happen in life which you will have to go through. This break or break up might be something that will make or break this relationship. I might be planning a girls night out with my close girlfriends so that's an event to look foreward to. In the meantime, I guess I deserve a much needed shopping spreeee?!?!? =P



you do!! go indulge yourself!!!



Dior Addict said:


> *Ana*, nice to hear you guys had a good time at the wedding. Come to think of it, J & I have never danced, hmmm.... I'll have to mention it to him.
> I've been good, spent the last 3 days cleaning my kitchen, just organizing and getting rid of stuff that doesn't get used. I am at the stage where there's stuff everywhere, so I am ready to be done!



thanks. you should try it  oh wow, you've been busy! hmm, now you deserve some pampering too! I finally went to my beautician's today!! I'm so happy! and I scheduled some other stuff... I miss not working...


----------



## Dior Addict

*DA* - It makes me so happy to see you back!  Do you have any hidden loot you acquired on your sabbatical that we have not seen? 

Hi Peg, unfortunately no new goodies since the grey Karenina, but is anything comes along I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Dior Addict

An4 said:


> you do!! go indulge yourself!!!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks. you should try it  oh wow, you've been busy! hmm, now you deserve some pampering too! I finally went to my beautician's today!! I'm so happy! and I scheduled some other stuff... I miss not working...



You days sure beats mine! I will need some TLC after I am done. It's a lot of work but I am sure it'll be nice to have a perfect kitchen (if only for a little while).


----------



## Swe3tGirl

I know! I also believe that 1-2 years apart is also ridiculous. This is just a call for a break-up. Honestly, He thinks I am desperate enough to wait for him that long? I am still so upset about how he can think that he can just say and do whatever he wants to the relationship. Thank you for the kind words an encouragement; it is true that I don't need anyone that doesn't value me and the relationship...

I have an update for you all: My best friend (who brought us together) called him (I was unaware of this) and she told me that he told her that he can't give me what I'm asking for (promise ring, long-term commitment), and that he felt like he had to take care of me all the time. He also told her that he misses me though. She told him that this 'break' will basically mean that he's giving me over to someone else, and he will lose me for good. He told her that if I move on, he will move on...She also told me that right now, I have the upperhand in the relationship. He thinks of this as a break, but he doesn't know what I want (a break or a break-up). I do not want to make decisions anymore...I've been in an emotional rollercoaster for the past week, and I am still shocked that this all happend so quickly. Btw, he has not called or messaged me in any format all. This just shows that he doesn't care about me or the relationship anymore. 

I took myself shopping on Friday, but due to my bummy mood, I did not buy anything at all! I don't feel that anything will make me happy right now. I am currently so focused on saving money and just hanging out with my friends. Its just that even though I keep myself busy and distracted, at the end of the day I will end up crying alone in bed. 



Dior Addict said:


> *Swe3tGirl*, I am glad you are taking things one day at a time. As for the year to 2 apart, IMO that is beyond ridiculous, in a year you'll have a hard time remembering this guys name! When it comes to relationships, nobody deserves anybody they don't appreciate. This guy clearly doesn't value you or your relationship. Good news is there's tons of guys out there, don't waste your time or your tears.
> Have fun with your girlfriends, definitely go shopping, I am a firm believer in the therapeutic powers of a new dress or bag and be glad he won't be wasting any more of your precious time.
> And NO! asking for a promise (ring) after 3 years is not a lot to ask for. Don't let anyone tell you otherwise.


----------



## Dior Addict

^Sweetie, it really breaks my heart that you are having to go through this, but we all go through stuff like that at some point or another, and it's always tough. All I can say is it will all make sense and you'll realize this was all for the best one day. Take care of *yourself* and hang in there, the hard part is done, you'll start feeling better little by little every day. Keep us posted!


----------



## An4

^ couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## Swe3tGirl

Yes, you were right Dior Addict. The hard part is done and over, but I just keep analyzing what went wrong. So yesterday I posted my status as 'single' on Facebook, and after that he changed his profile pic. It's not of us anymore. He hasn't contacted me or anything. He doesn't care at all. I can't believe how selfish he is. Would the relationship still be okay if I had NEVER brought up the promise ring? Would it still work if I called him and told him that I still love him, miss him and would want to change, and respect his decision to focus on his career and travelling? There are so many what if's...There is no closure, and I refuse to contact him if he didn't even want to talk to me. This break thing was an excuse for a break up for sure. I just feel so bad that this relationship had to end the way it did. It was his and my longest. 

On a good note, I went to see Kim Kardashian yesterday for her mall appearance. I stood pretty far and my pics were blurry, but there are really good ones in her thread. She looked phenomenal! It was really quick though, she stood, posed for pictures, signed 200 autographs, and dashed out of there. I was pushed by a security guard as well. Security was tight! So much trouble for a reality star IMO...Funny thing was, I stood next to an agent who books extras for tv shows, she said she would book me for Nikita!!! She got my contact info and gave me her business card. I can't believe it, first meeting Maggie Q in person, and now I get the chance to be in her show?!?!? hmmm things are looking up for me I guess.


----------



## Roxana

^ wow, that's great news *swe3tgirl*! Who knows, maybe it was supposed to be this way, you with new job/life offers and no time for a relationship yourself!
I hope you're feeling better though about the break up. I am convinced that if it is really meant to be you will find each other again. Just enjoy your freedom now, you are young and a relationship can withhold you from a lot of amazing experiences 

BTW, where is *NAT*? seriously Ana, do we have to come look for her in your basement?


----------



## An4

*SweetGirl *just enjoy your new life, I'm glad you met this agent.

btw I can't believe Kim K. is so popular 

*Rox *- lol, no! *Nat *is just working a lot and a lot is happening to her, I think she just took some time for herself.


----------



## Roxana

ah, I see, I understand that, I haven't been on much lately either, so many other things to focus on!

I hope she is ok, but probably no news is good news in this case


----------



## Swe3tGirl

Thank you for your support everyone! I really appreciate it! I've been great lately, and I am planning on taking yoga classes next week, so I'm really excited! 

I have a little treat for you all: Viola! The new advertising campaign for the Lady Grey Dior! The advertisements have taken us to Paris, New York, Shanghai, and now London.

Marion Cotillard  Looks stunning, doesn't she? She reminds me of Elizabeth Hurley in this photo! I also really like the new shoulder straps that the Lady Diors have this season. Very unique and fresh!

*Photo credits to Butterboom blog*


----------



## Dior Addict

^Glad to hear (or read) you are feeling better!


----------



## eminere

Evening Gold New Look - Christmas 2010 by Dior:


----------



## averagejoe

eminere;17075361 said:
			
		

> Evening Gold New Look - Christmas 2010 by Dior:


 
Is this Karlie Kloss? I can't tell from this overly digitalized picture but some parts of her face resemble her. Doesn't look like any of the other Dior faces.


----------



## eminere

averagejoe said:


> Is this Karlie Kloss? I can't tell from this overly digitalized picture but some parts of her face resemble her. Doesn't look like any of the other Dior faces.


That's who I'm thinking too.


----------



## averagejoe

I looked up the collection on the internet, and yes, it is Karlie Kloss.

Dior should make a new bag called the Kloss bag (just like the Stam bag from Marc Jacobs after Jessica Stam) since Galliano seems to adore her so much.


----------



## eminere

averagejoe said:


> I looked up the collection on the internet, and yes, it is Karlie Kloss.
> 
> Dior should make a new bag called the Kloss bag (just like the Stam bag from Marc Jacobs after Jessica Stam) since Galliano seems to adore her so much.


Karlie certainly seems like the model of the moment, doesn't she?


----------



## averagejoe

eminere;17083194 said:
			
		

> Karlie certainly seems like the model of the moment, doesn't she?


 
Yes she does. I've seen her in so many other ads for other designers.

After opening every Dior show since the Spring/Summer 2010 couture show (including the cruise collection), I thought that Galliano would find a new muse for Spring/Summer 2011 RTW. So when I saw the show, I was quite surprised that she opened the show again.


----------



## eminere

averagejoe said:


> Yes she does. I've seen her in so many other ads for other designers.
> 
> After opening every Dior show since the Spring/Summer 2010 couture show (including the cruise collection), I thought that Galliano would find a new muse for Spring/Summer 2011 RTW. So when I saw the show, I was quite surprised that she opened the show again.


I was so happy she opened the show again


----------



## averagejoe

eminere;17087053 said:
			
		

> I was so happy she opened the show again


 
Me too. She's one of my favourite models along with Gisele Bundchen, Jessica Stam, Coco Rocha, and Daria Werbowy.


----------



## eminere

averagejoe said:


> Me too. She's one of my favourite models along with Gisele Bundchen, Jessica Stam, Coco Rocha, and Daria Werbowy.


Did you see Coco in the show too?


----------



## averagejoe

eminere;17088887 said:
			
		

> Did you see Coco in the show too?


 
Yes I did. She was carrying a smile which I thought was perfect for the mood of the collection.


----------



## eminere

averagejoe said:


> Yes I did. She was carrying a smile which I thought was perfect for the mood of the collection.


I think she was the only one (or one of the very few) who smiled...!


----------



## Swe3tGirl

Hi everyone, it's been a while since I've heard from this thread! I just had to post this, because it is new and it is very exquisite. The new Dior phone; made with gold leaf and assembled in Paris:


----------



## Elsie87

^LOVE this!


----------



## averagejoe

Swe3tGirl said:


> Hi everyone, it's been a while since I've heard from this thread! I just had to post this, because it is new and it is very exquisite. The new Dior phone; made with gold leaf and assembled in Paris:


 
Wow this is very artistic and beautiful!


----------



## satinchic20

I am maybe on a wrong place, but can someone suggest SA for me? ThanksInAdvance))


----------



## CathyMissDior

Err, quick question about the lady diors. I have always seen the square LDs at the boutique have only four metal feet (on the bottom surface) but sometimes on ebay or other sites, I have seen the same LD square bags have some metal rivet or something on the front and back (towards the bottom) close to where the feet are on the underside. Does that mean its a fake? 

ThAnks in advance!


----------



## eminere

CathyMissDior said:


> Err, quick question about the lady diors. I have always seen the square LDs at the boutique have only four metal feet (on the bottom surface) but sometimes on ebay or other sites, I have seen the same LD square bags have some metal rivet or something on the front and back (towards the bottom) close to where the feet are on the underside. Does that mean its a fake?
> 
> ThAnks in advance!


Need pictures and if you have a specific authentication request it should be posted in the relevant thread.


----------



## CathyMissDior

well it was  not a specific authentication request...just a general remark...but ofcourse a picture speaks a thousand words, so here goes... 

this was just posted on the dior outlet items page 173, post 2583. I've seen many more like these in the pages around here, but since this one was the latest one, I just borrowed it for reference.Ri

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1254296&d=1290282746

Here is my marking on it...






So what are these? Rivets?? Is it specific to some model years? None of the boutique bags ever seem to have them. So I'm confused. 

Any hows, thanks so much in advance!


----------



## eminere

That's an old model of the Lady Dior.  Those front rivets are decorative. The current Lady Diors don't have these anymore.

I don't know the years it was made but can tell if you have a picture of the production code.


----------



## CathyMissDior

Oh, that explains it. Thanks eminere!


----------



## Swe3tGirl

Wow, this thread has been dead since November last year! How is everyone doing?? I haven't heard from you all for a while. I've been really busy w/ school and work all holiday season, and now it starts all over again for me. Just so you know, I've recently started a Toronto-based fashion blog called Pose+Poise, and I could really use all your support! You can check it out here: Hey! Check out and support my fashion blog @ http://posepoise.blogspot.com/ Any feedback would be really nice. Thanks again guys =)


----------



## Elsie87

Hey everyone! It's been a while, hasn't it? :shame: 

Oooh, fun blog *SweetGirl*!  I've been busy with school too; just finished my exams. Had a (pretty wild) belated birthday party yesterday, haha!


----------



## eminere

Happy birthday Elsie!!! How's it goinggg


----------



## Roxana

Heyyyy, how's everyone?! Emi, sorry we left you here alone! 

Maybe you need to post some new spicey pics here to start the fire again, we know you're good at that, lol


----------



## eminere

Haha I've missed all you girls! Boooo for abandoning me here all alone :cry:

Hmm spicey pics...  I dunno if this qualifies, but this is my current obsession:


----------



## Roxana

ahhh, thank you!  That's a start... Now let me think if I can make a contribution...


----------



## Roxana

Btw, how are you holding up there? Any bad weather troubling you? Or is the Sydney area spared?


----------



## eminere

Roxana said:


> Btw, how are you holding up there? Any bad weather troubling you? Or is the Sydney area spared?


It's alright here in Sydney, thanks for asking 

Although we did have a terrible heatwave the past week - temperatures reaching as high as 41 deg C, which is quite intense.

Between this and the floods and cyclones happening it's all just a _bit_ much...!


----------



## Roxana

Ok, here some eyecandy from our little country:
Arie Boomsma:


----------



## Roxana

^maybe a little refresher for the heat waves


----------



## An4

*emi *the message got through  love your new obsession!

*Rox *great pics


----------



## eminere

Roxana said:


> ^maybe a little refresher for the heat waves


Nothing like a good old-fashioned wet tshirt contest...


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> *emi *the message got through  love your new obsession!
> 
> *Rox *great pics


Yay you're back too!


----------



## Elsie87

eminere;17952224 said:
			
		

> Happy birthday Elsie!!! How's it goinggg


 
Thank you!

Good good! Bit tired from yesterday, LOL!


----------



## Elsie87

eminere;17952724 said:
			
		

> It's alright here in Sydney, thanks for asking
> 
> Although we did have a terrible heatwave the past week - temperatures reaching as high as 41 deg C, which is quite intense.
> 
> Between this and the floods and cyclones happening it's all just a _bit_ much...!


 
 

*hugs* 

I guess living in the most boring climate on earth isn't so bad after all...


----------



## averagejoe

Happy belated Birthday Elsie!!!


----------



## Swe3tGirl

Happy Be-lated Birthday Elsie! Thanks for visiting my blog btw =) I hope you did well on your exams! I'm procrastinating right now haha =P 

Those pics are hot! Keep 'em coming


----------



## Elsie87

Thank you both! 

I did pretty well on my exams I think. Have to wait till the 18th the get my result.


----------



## An4

eminere;17952724 said:
			
		

> It's alright here in Sydney, thanks for asking
> 
> Although we did have a terrible heatwave the past week - temperatures reaching as high as 41 deg C, which is quite intense.
> 
> Between this and the floods and cyclones happening it's all just a _bit_ much...!



oh *emi *I just heard the news - now there's fire on top of everything. poor people.


----------



## tumblingbear

dear ladies,

today i bought my first dior bag. i was looking for a tote good enough for work primarily. I couldn't resist the pale pink panarea medium tote and chose it over the black.

Now i am kinda worried that pink may be too frivolous for work. What do you girls think of it? would you feel comfortable to use it for work?


----------



## krisvan8

tumblingbear said:


> dear ladies,
> 
> today i bought my first dior bag. i was looking for a tote good enough for work primarily. I couldn't resist the pale pink panarea medium tote and chose it over the black.
> 
> Now i am kinda worried that pink may be too frivolous for work. What do you girls think of it? would you feel comfortable to use it for work?



Which boutique you went? I call the NACity, they said they only have red & black!


----------



## tumblingbear

krisvan8 said:


> Which boutique you went? I call the NACity, they said they only have red & black!



try ion


----------



## krisvan8

tumblingbear said:


> try ion



Thank you. Do you know what colours are available?


----------



## love_mari3

Hi everyone,

I have a question, I got a yellow gold Oui ring for my birthday last month and last night I noticed that there was two chips at the five and seven o' clock areas. Is this normal? Should I take it back to the store?


----------



## Dior Addict

Hi guys! Hope all is well, it's been a really long time..........
Anyhow, does anyone have any idea why the Dior site has been down? I noticed it yesterday and it is still down today.


----------



## JessieRose

Roxana said:


> Ok, here some eyecandy from our little country:
> Arie Boomsma:
> liangb.files.wordpress.com/2009/07/blog-arie.jpg



Whoa! I should visit this thread more often!! 

Okay guys and gals, 

I am considering purchasing the white gold Dior "oui" necklace. I just found one and it struck my fancy...I can't stop thinking about it. Does anyone know what it originally retailed for and when it came out? I couldn't find anything when I was researching it. Do you think $785 for a pre-owned necklace is a good deal? Any info would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## sandyeggo

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/02/26/business/global/26dior.html?src=busln


----------



## averagejoe

sandyeggo said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/2011/02/26/business/global/26dior.html?src=busln


 
Oh no! What about the show next week? 

I don't think that they should jump to conclusions until he is proven guilty. People make false accusations of others all the time.


----------



## Aelfaerie

Quick question about the Shanghai Exclusive collection: is the LD there just the sapphire one?  And is it available in New York?


----------



## averagejoe

Aelfaerie said:


> Quick question about the Shanghai Exclusive collection: is the LD there just the sapphire one? And is it available in New York?


 
The Shanghai exclusive collection includes a blue lambskin LD with a military-inspired messenger strap. I'm not sure if it's available in New York as well, but maybe your Dior boutique may be able to order overseas items for you (?).


----------



## eminere

Aelfaerie said:


> Quick question about the Shanghai Exclusive collection: is the LD there just the sapphire one?  And is it available in New York?


No, this is the Shanghai exclusive Lady Dior:







The sapphire blue Lady Dior, as seen in the Marion Cotillard ad campaign, is available everywhere:






It is also available in matte lambskin.


----------



## RunwayQueen

Can you believe what has happened to John Galliano, he was a genius at Dior, but a stupid one for making such disgusting comments.


----------



## CHANELllie

RunwayQueen said:


> Can you believe what has happened to John Galliano, he was a genius at Dior, but a stupid one for making such disgusting comments.



after a rehab and a public apology i believe he will be reinstated ... guy's a genius ... but yeah nasty genius though


----------



## Dior Addict

*All* we have seen is a really *"short & funny"* video. And by "funny" I don't mean HA-HA-HA! funny. But as in, "Hmm..... that smells funny". Had we seen, heard and been there when it happened, we would (maybe) have a better understanding of what really went down. 
We all have said pretty awful things for whatever reason or situation - maybe granted - maybe not, at some point.  We are just lucky there was no camera around. The man was clearly, drunk and agitated. In my eyes he is still one of the most talented designers of all times, and that is my only opinion about Galliano.


----------



## eminere

DA!!! How are you!!! Miss you


----------



## Dior Addict

Hi Hun,
Are you still as fab as always? Miss U 2


----------



## Sweetie2010

Hi,
I will be making my 1st ever designer bag purchase next week.
However, can somebody help me? Basically, I want to invest in a bag where I can sell it for the maximum return possibly next year. Out of these choices, which is the best to opt for as I like them all?
1) Chloe Elsie bag (Black or beige?) http://www.ly.st/bags/chloe-elsie-new-small-top-handle-bag-brown
2) Christian Dior Panarea (Black or a lighter colour?)
3) Jimmy Choo Rosalie (Black or beige?)
4) Chloe Paraty Medium (Black or Flamingo?)
OR go straight for the Chanel 2.55 CC lock black caviar jumbo - gold hardware?
I have olive tanned skin and black hair (Oriental descendant)
Your help is appreciated!


----------



## Dior Addict

Hi Sweetie, 
Very exciting news to be getting a new bag! For what it's worth,
I would suggest buying the bag you like best. Designer bags are not
investments, they are luxuries. 
Good luck making up your mind.


----------



## averagejoe

Sweetie2010 said:


> Hi,
> I will be making my 1st ever designer bag purchase next week.
> However, can somebody help me? Basically, I want to invest in a bag where I can sell it for the maximum return possibly next year. Out of these choices, which is the best to opt for as I like them all?
> 1) Chloe Elsie bag (Black or beige?) http://www.ly.st/bags/chloe-elsie-new-small-top-handle-bag-brown
> 2) Christian Dior Panarea (Black or a lighter colour?)
> 3) Jimmy Choo Rosalie (Black or beige?)
> 4) Chloe Paraty Medium (Black or Flamingo?)
> OR go straight for the Chanel 2.55 CC lock black caviar jumbo - gold hardware?
> I have olive tanned skin and black hair (Oriental descendant)
> Your help is appreciated!


 
Get the Dior Panarea! If you like black bags, get the black. If you want a lighter color, go for coral or begonia (a very nice light pink).


----------



## eminere

If your sole purpose of buying a bag now is so you can resell it later for as high a price as possible, you should go for the 2.55, no question about it. 

Otherwise, buy what you love, without being overly concerned about its secondhand resell value. Bags are generally a poor store of value. You'd be much better off investing in fine jewellery or watches.


----------



## Elsie87

Hello boys and girls!

How's everybody doing these days?


----------



## newmommy_va

Eeeek... My Dior SA from Saks (USA) just e-mailed me with a price increase! All Dior handbags will go up this Monday, May 16th!

Ugh... Sounds eerily similar to the Chanel price increase for June....


----------



## AverageHuman

newmommy_va said:


> Eeeek... My Dior SA from Saks (USA) just e-mailed me with a price increase! All Dior handbags will go up this Monday, May 16th!
> 
> Ugh... Sounds eerily similar to the Chanel price increase for June....


 
but dior has better quality than chanel


----------



## serene

How much are the regular size lady diors now in £? not sure are they called small or medium 
Apparently dior chose not to show the prices anymore on the website


----------



## sflint

Just ran into an old friend from college and she works for Dior in Atlanta. And she showed me a one of kind bag they have in the store and they are the only ones who have it. It is called the Tahiti she sent me a picture. It is not my style , but I told her I would help her sell it. Call Christina at Dior Atlanta and she can help you. She is an old friend and who knows her Dior make sure to ask for her


----------



## sflint

love dior


----------



## joviscot

Hiya  Just dropping through again.  Hope everyone is well


----------



## knowitall99

A friend of mine told me that Neiman Marcus stores will no longer be selling dior handbags.... IS this true ??


----------



## joviscot

I was very disappointed when I was in Brown Thomas (Dublin) last week + was told that the Dior store had gone   Whats up with Dior now???


----------



## averagejoe

knowitall99 said:


> A friend of mine told me that Neiman Marcus stores will no longer be selling dior handbags.... IS this true ??


 
This is just a rumour at best, since Neiman Marcus is currently carrying Dior collections and has new arrivals at the moment for pre-Fall.


----------



## newmommy_va

My local NM doesn't sell Dior handbags, but Dior handbags are still available online from NM. hth



knowitall99 said:


> A friend of mine told me that Neiman Marcus stores will no longer be selling dior handbags.... IS this true ??


----------



## averagejoe

A feature in what appears to be Cosmopolitan Korea includes several Dior Spring 2011 ready-to-wear pieces and Lady Dior bags:


----------



## averagejoe




----------



## Elsie87

^Those bags are stunning; great colours!


----------



## Dior Addict

Those are so cute, I really like the thicker, longer strap. Thanks for the eye candy Joe & Hey Elsie, been a while..... hope all is well.


----------



## eminere

Yay the forums are back up! But some threads have become corrupted and don't load anymore


----------



## eminere

Dior Addict said:


> Those are so cute, I really like the thicker, longer strap. Thanks for the eye candy Joe & Hey Elsie, been a while..... hope all is well.


Hope _you_ are well!


----------



## Shela Bella




----------



## eminere

Wow look at that shade of blue on croc!


----------



## averagejoe

The blue almost looks electric! What a drop-dead gorgeous croc Lady Dior!


----------



## MALZ

Hello Lovely Ladies!

Im from london and will be visiting Canada(Toronto) soon...I wanted to buy a Large Black Patent Lady Dior Bag...was wondering if the prices are cheaper in Canada compared to London??? Would reallyyyyyy appreciate it if any of you knowledgeable gals could help me out here!  

*kisses*


----------



## dcfl33445

Does anyone have or know where I might be able to get a Black Dior Gambler Wallet to go with the large gambler bag?  I am also looking for a small Black Dior Gambler Bag.

Any help would be immensely appreciated! 

Thank You!


----------



## averagejoe

dcfl33445 said:


> Does anyone have or know where I might be able to get a Black Dior Gambler Wallet to go with the large gambler bag? I am also looking for a small Black Dior Gambler Bag.
> 
> Any help would be immensely appreciated!
> 
> Thank You!


 
Try Ebay. I've seen some pop up every once in a while, for great prices, too. Type in "Dior wallet" in the Ebay search every once in a while and eventually one of the search results will be a Gambler wallet. If you type in "Gambler wallet", you may not find one because some sellers do not know the name of the line.


----------



## isomza

Can i ask question here?

I am new for Dior, Does anyone know the price of : 

- Lady Dior "10 Lambskin,Patent Leather,Silver Hardware-Howmuch for EUR and GBP 
- Lady Dior "12 Lambskin,Patent Leather,Silver Hardware-Howmuch for EUR  and GBP

where is the best palce to by Dior UK or France or Italy?

Thank in advance for your kindly me.


----------



## fashiongaga

averagejoe said:


> Try Ebay. I've seen some pop up every once in a while, for great prices, too. Type in "Dior wallet" in the Ebay search every once in a while and eventually one of the search results will be a Gambler wallet. If you type in "Gambler wallet", you may not find one because some sellers do not know the name of the line.


i've tried on ebay but not found the related purse for you..


----------



## fashiongaga

absolutely in pairs if you convenience to go there, or directly to search on internet, a plenty listings available for it.


----------



## fashiongaga

knowitall99 said:


> A friend of mine told me that Neiman Marcus stores will no longer be selling dior handbags.... IS this true ??


yes, seems true, no dior bad listings available on there now..


----------



## eminere

fashiongaga said:


> yes, seems true, no dior bad listings available on there now..


Yes there are: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...510751&parentId=cat3410736&masterId=cat000226


----------



## Dior Addict

eminere;19415341 said:
			
		

> Hope _you_ are well!



Doing good EMI thank you. And you? Still fabulous as always?


----------



## eminere

Dior Addict said:


> Doing good EMI thank you. And you? Still fabulous as always?


A little under the weather at the moment but otherwise OK


----------



## joviscot

Hey Emi, you still working at Dior or elsewhere now??


----------



## eminere

joviscot said:


> Hey Emi, you still working at Dior or elsewhere now??


Still hanging in there.


----------



## babybluegirl

hi there. 

i have been drooling after a saddle gaucho for the longest time.  i finally saw one that's within my budget, the problem is it's white that's already yellowing on top.  is it possible to have it dyed black or something?

TIA!


----------



## eminere

babybluegirl said:


> hi there.
> 
> i have been drooling after a saddle gaucho for the longest time.  i finally saw one that's within my budget, the problem is it's white that's already yellowing on top.  is it possible to have it dyed black or something?
> 
> TIA!


No Dior boutique would do that for you and it's not something I'd recommend.


----------



## iamwright

I have a vintage Dior detective bag (white) that I really love.  However, the colour is wearing off on the leather along the top and I have a very small tear in the leather on the edge of one of the handles of the bag.  Question:  if I take it to a Dior store could they do this repair?  I expect to pay - anyone have any idea how much this might cost me?  Thanks for the help.  Love this bag  - really cute and I have gotten lots of compliments on it.


----------



## babybluegirl

eminere;19602903 said:
			
		

> No Dior boutique would do that for you and it's not something I'd recommend.



ah, i see. i guess the search continues then 

thanks!


----------



## pumpkie

I'm thinking of taking the plunge i have been lusting after a lady dior purse.  I have mostly Lv (had one too many horrible customer service problems with them not going to give them anymore of my money) coach, and kate spade.   I'm loving the look of the lady dior can you give any feedback on the dior?  Positive and negative all  is welcome.  I'm thinking the patent leather black hopefully with the double strap if it comes that way.  i do love the eggplant color one but I'm wondering if I would get tired of it and if I should just stay safe and get a classic.  I have never bought dior but have looked many times.  My hubby is a fan of LV and I have a lot of them and truth be told they really all look alike and I'm very grateful he thinks enough of me to buy something I like but regretting he has bought so many of the same type and on top of having terrible customer service with them.  At least dior, channel, burberry look a little different.   I would really appreciate any input from you  the experts convince me to take the dior plunge


----------



## joviscot

pumpkie said:


> I'm thinking of taking the plunge i have been lusting after a lady dior purse.  I have mostly Lv (had one too many horrible customer service problems with them not going to give them anymore of my money) coach, and kate spade.   I'm loving the look of the lady dior can you give any feedback on the dior?  Positive and negative all  is welcome.  I'm thinking the patent leather black hopefully with the double strap if it comes that way.  i do love the eggplant color one but I'm wondering if I would get tired of it and if I should just stay safe and get a classic.  I have never bought dior but have looked many times.  My hubby is a fan of LV and I have a lot of them and truth be told they really all look alike and I'm very grateful he thinks enough of me to buy something I like but regretting he has bought so many of the same type and on top of having terrible customer service with them.  At least dior, channel, burberry look a little different.   I would really appreciate any input from you  the experts convince me to take the dior plunge


I have a Lady Dior handbag (take it thats what you mean by purse??) and I love it.  It gets many an admiring glance when out and about at home or in Europe!!

Classic bag


----------



## newmommy_va

Hi *pumpkie*! If you're thinking about taking the plunge... Good luck finding the one for you! I don't know if this will help, but when I'm trying to decide on my next handbag, I like looking at how other ladies wear their bags (i.e. http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/how-about-we-open-thread-your-diors-action-134212.html and http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/celebrities-and-their-diors-32224.html)

Have fun shopping!


----------



## Everlong

i just have to share some lady dior eye candy i found on tumblr. incredible!


----------



## averagejoe

Everlong said:


> i just have to share some lady dior eye candy i found on tumblr. incredible!
> 
> 26.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lmziixr5DJ1qfullio1_500.jpg
> 25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lo8ruwkpBS1qfullio1_500.jpg


 
WOW! The python with the crystals is STUNNING!!!


----------



## averagejoe

Here is a video for Karlie Kloss' photo shoot for the Blue Tie make-up collection.


UPDATE: I can't seem to get the Youtube link to work through TPF, so here is the actual link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-h929e2RwE


----------



## Everlong

Some intel about special bags at Saks Fifth Avenue for Fall:

There will be a tri-colored croc medium Lady Dior with pinks, blues, and greens? for a whopping $45,000. Also, there will be a white wool Lady Dior with the pearl charms across for about $5,400.


----------



## Everlong

Would anyone happen to know how much a python Le Trente retails? This may be an incredible deal!

http://luxury.malleries.com/christian-dior-red-snakeskin-bag-i-44754-s-346.html


----------



## averagejoe

Everlong said:


> Would anyone happen to know how much a python Le Trente retails? This may be an incredible deal!
> 
> http://luxury.malleries.com/christian-dior-red-snakeskin-bag-i-44754-s-346.html


 
Oh my! That IS a good deal! The bag retails for over $5200 USD (maybe more). Whoever purchased it is lucky!


And the Saks limited editions that you mentioned sound amazing, but the price of the crocodile one is close to Hermes!!!


----------



## Everlong

i was shocked at the price, also! i always thought a croc Lady Dior in medium was around $15K to $20K. I was on either the UK or French site when they listed prices and remember it to be 9800 Euro or Pounds.

On a side note, I have a small beige cannage east west bag and it is missing the lock. Does Dior offer replacements for sale? Here is a picture from Ebay:


----------



## Pradawattana

Hey guys I'm so desperate right now, 

I want a black patent lady Dior strap so bad, sadly my Mini lady Dior patent doesn't come with a strap. I look everywhere from eBay, bag shops and CD store, they told me I have to order them and waited almost 3-4 months (I'm currently in Thailand right now) 

Does anyone know where I can get them or order them or whatever that not going to take 3-4 months?

Thank you


----------



## Ana Noonsh

Hello Dior  ppl :greengrin:

I need your help 

Am considering a new bag (smth from 2200 $ and UP )

Any suggestion?


----------



## averagejoe

Ana Noonsh said:


> Hello Dior ppl :greengrin:
> 
> I need your help
> 
> Am considering a new bag (smth from 2200 $ and UP )
> 
> Any suggestion?


 
I recommend the Granville bag. It's functional as a versatile everyday bag, and can look dressed up when hand-held.


----------



## AverageHuman

thats a good choice  and i love the 3rd pic!


----------



## eminere

Going to a friend's wedding soon...  It will be the first coupla months of Spring and will be at a reception area overlooking the sea... Which outfit should I go for?






I'm partial to the second one but my tux is black, not navy... The effect won't be quite the same, right?


----------



## averagejoe

You should go for outfit #3. Although it would be nice to wear navy tones next to the sea (or even light grey), the classic black and white look is the sharpest. It also looks very sophisticated and masculine.


----------



## cocobean1793

eminere;19797315 said:
			
		

> Going to a friend's wedding soon...  It will be the first coupla months of Spring and will be at a reception area overlooking the sea... Which outfit should I go for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm partial to the second one but my tux is black, not navy... The effect won't be quite the same, right?


I think the 2nd look would be fab with ablack tux. Is it a day to night event or strictly night? I really like the shirt on the second look for a day to evening reception.


----------



## eminere

averagejoe said:


> You should go for outfit #3. Although it would be nice to wear navy tones next to the sea (or even light grey), the classic black and white look is the sharpest. It also looks very sophisticated and masculine.


 That's my failsafe go-to formal look.


----------



## eminere

cocobean1793 said:


> I think the 2nd look would be fab with ablack tux. Is it a day to night event or strictly night? I really like the shirt on the second look for a day to evening reception.


It's a sunset wedding so I s'pose that qualifies as a day-to-evening reception.   That's why I was thinking the second look...


----------



## cocobean1793

I like the second look best. The third is definitely a classic look, but the second has that little bit of unexpected color that will make people take a second look


----------



## namie

I like the 3rd one. Conservative yet stylish.


----------



## brisamy

Hi all

Im looking for some help. I picked up a pair of Dior Sunnies and they are in need of some love can anyone suggest a creditable repairer for these babies


----------



## averagejoe

brisamy said:


> Hi all
> 
> Im looking for some help. I picked up a pair of Dior Sunnies and they are in need of some love can anyone suggest a creditable repairer for these babies


 
Hi Brisamy,

As for repairs, if the sunglasses are broken, you can try to take them to a Dior boutique or an authorized dealer of Dior sunglasses, and they MAY be able to fix them for you. 

If the temples are scuffed, I'm afraid that there isn't much that can be done. Trying to buff out scuffs may ruin the resin or acetate frame.

If the lenses are scratched, you can see if you can replace the lense at a Lenscrafters or an optical store. You may even be able to change them to prescription sunglasses if the design of the sunglasses allows it. I already change a pair of Gucci wayfarers into prescription sunglasses at Lenscrafters, and they did an amazing job. They even replicated the gradient tint on the lenses.


----------



## eminere

cocobean1793 said:


> I like the second look best. The third is definitely a classic look, but the second has that little bit of unexpected color that will make people take a second look


Yeah I'm leaning more towards colour...


----------



## eminere

brisamy said:


> Hi all
> 
> Im looking for some help. I picked up a pair of Dior Sunnies and they are in need of some love can anyone suggest a creditable repairer for these babies


Contact your local Safilo office for assistance.


----------



## cocobean1793

eminere;19821063 said:
			
		

> Yeah I'm leaning more towards colour...


I think you will look fabulous with a touch of color. Share your final choice with us!


----------



## Blo0ondi

i just have a question.. why there isnt a dior ref liabrary here?


----------



## averagejoe

Blo0ondi said:


> i just have a question.. why there isnt a dior ref liabrary here?


 
There's the "Name that Dior" thread at the moment. It would be nice to have a Dior Reference Library. Perhaps we should ask a moderator to open a thread which is "stickied" on top of the Dior forum like the "Authenticate This" thread.


----------



## eminere

averagejoe said:


> There's the "Name that Dior" thread at the moment. It would be nice to have a Dior Reference Library. Perhaps we should ask a moderator to open a thread which is "stickied" on top of the Dior forum like the "Authenticate This" thread.


We need more impassioned Dior addicts on the forum!


----------



## eminere

cocobean1793 said:


> I think you will look fabulous with a touch of color. Share your final choice with us!


Haha ok I'll try to remember to get my friends to take some snaps


----------



## AverageHuman

eminere;19829015 said:
			
		

> Haha ok I'll try to remember to get my friends to take some snaps


 im sure you look great in any look! enjoy with your friends!


----------



## eminere

kellyng said:


> im sure you look great in any look! enjoy with your friends!


Thank you dear


----------



## Blo0ondi

averagejoe said:


> There's the "Name that Dior" thread at the moment. It would be nice to have a Dior Reference Library. Perhaps we should ask a moderator to open a thread which is "stickied" on top of the Dior forum like the "Authenticate This" thread.


 
yes we should and we should ask for a one like chanel ref library!


----------



## eminere

Some very, very, _very_ old scarf styles have just been listed on The Outnet: http://www.theoutnet.com/Shop/Designers/Christian_Dior

I wonder who their supplier is for some of these products...  There are many brands and items on the site that are not sold through NAP so clearly they must be sourcing these through a grey market channel.


----------



## averagejoe

eminere;19928755 said:
			
		

> Some very, very, _very_ old scarf styles have just been listed on The Outnet: http://www.theoutnet.com/Shop/Designers/Christian_Dior
> 
> I wonder who their supplier is for some of these products... There are many brands and items on the site that are not sold through NAP so clearly they must be sourcing these through a grey market channel.


 
I really like the grey Dior Ethnic one! It's also at a great price!


----------



## ELboy

just got back from paris and finally bought my first DIOR bag...the granville in grey!!! yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## averagejoe

ELboy said:


> just got back from paris and finally bought my first DIOR bag...the granville in grey!!! yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


 
Ooooo! PICTURES, please!!!


----------



## eminere

From the Dior beauty thread:







LOVE.


----------



## hightea_xx

eminere;20017488 said:
			
		

> From the Dior beauty thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE.



haha i KNEW you would comment!!


----------



## Nightowl

ELboy said:


> just got back from paris and finally bought my first DIOR bag...the granville in grey!!! yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy



Let's see it!!


----------



## eminere

hightea_xx said:


> haha i KNEW you would comment!!


Can't help it


----------



## ELboy

averagejoe said:


> Ooooo! PICTURES, please!!!


 

will do it later yaa...need to have dinner first


----------



## ELboy

Nightowl said:


> Let's see it!!


 
will do it later


----------



## Dior Addict

I'll be waiting to see those pics too!


----------



## Everlong

a fun sighting in the Monte Carlo movie trailer at 1:37:

Medium Lady Dior in Purple, Large Lady Dior in White, Dark Red Le Trente...alll stuffed in a suit case

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rxm_bVVhbr8


----------



## eminere

Everlong said:


> a fun sighting in the Monte Carlo movie trailer at 1:37:
> 
> Medium Lady Dior in Purple, Large Lady Dior in White, Dark Red Le Trente...alll stuffed in a suit case
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rxm_bVVhbr8


Amazing, though I'd be loathe to cram my bags like that...! 

I wonder how much Dior and Bvlgari had to pay to be involved in wardrobe...


----------



## averagejoe

eminere;20031785 said:
			
		

> Amazing, though I'd be loathe to cram my bags like that...!
> 
> I wonder how much Dior and Bvlgari had to pay to be involved in wardrobe...


 
WOW! When I saw the trailer, I only noticed the purple Lady Dior. Didn't see the other bags until I clicked on the picture.

It's nice to see Dior in movies


----------



## Dior Addict

Everlong said:


> a fun sighting in the Monte Carlo movie trailer at 1:37:
> 
> Medium Lady Dior in Purple, Large Lady Dior in White, Dark Red Le Trente...alll stuffed in a suit case
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rxm_bVVhbr8



Good eye!


----------



## eminere

Dior Addict said:


> Good eye!


Hahaha not even my love for Dior will persuade me to watch a movie based on such a premise and with those "actresses"


----------



## Dior Addict

eminere;20032704 said:
			
		

> Hahaha not even my love for Dior will persuade me to watch a movie based on such a premise and with those "actresses"



I know!!! I had to go back an edit after watching the trailer


----------



## averagejoe

eminere;20032704 said:
			
		

> Hahaha not even my love for Dior will persuade me to watch a movie based on such a premise and with those "actresses"


 
Well said!


----------



## Addy

Hi everyone! I am in Dior to help out. Please send any suggestions for this forum to me.


----------



## Dior Addict

Has anyone had a chance to see the Dior Spring 12 Collection? Though it shows some signs of hope, the absence of JG is still deeply evident. The sense of direction and cohesion is just not there. Guess I am still mourning the loss..... 
You can see the show pics here. What are your thoughts?


----------



## AverageHuman

Dior Addict said:


> Has anyone had a chance to see the Dior Spring 12 Collection? Though it shows some signs of hope, the absence of JG is still deeply evident. The sense of direction and cohesion is just not there. Guess I am still mourning the loss.....
> You can see the show pics here. What are your thoughts?


 much more better than the haute couture fall but still.........ush:
those amazing details are not there and i personally have doubt about the sales volume of ready-to wear. consumers hard to carry the clothes as most of those outfits from this collection make them look fatter. normal women arent as thin as model....


----------



## eminere

kellyng said:


> much more better than the haute couture fall but still.........ush:
> those amazing details are not there and i personally have doubt about the sales volume of ready-to wear. consumers hard to carry the clothes as most of those outfits from this collection make them look fatter. normal women arent as thin as model....


Agreed. The collection was pretty but still lacked the creative fire normally associated with Dior. Some gorgeous cuts but you're right - you'd have to have proportions approaching model-esque in order to wear some of the pieces.


----------



## averagejoe

I agree with the comments above. Some of the clothes are pretty, but can make people who are not models look a bit chubby. 

And I found that some of the dresses had unnecessary patterns that weaken their designs:

The jacket would look perfect in solid black, but the black and white box pattern makes the ensemble look dated.





I really dislike the grid pattern on this design. A lot of designers are using organic prints which look very modern and chic, but this dress uses a structured pattern that looks unstylish.





I dislike the "curtain-like" design that covers the bust on the following dresses.









A perfect dress to be, until the addition of a strane horizontal pink stripe along the knees that Galliano would have never done.


----------



## eminere

averagejoe said:


> The jacket would look perfect in solid black, but the black and white box pattern makes the ensemble look *dated*.


"Fifties glamour" is what British _Vogue_ calls it.


----------



## averagejoe

eminere;20044631 said:
			
		

> "Fifties glamour" is what British _Vogue_ calls it.


 
I would prefer a much more modern interpretation of 50s glamour. 

It's not that I don't like the design. I do like the sheer black shirt beneath the jacket, but the pattern on the jacket is just undesirable.


----------



## AverageHuman

eminere&#8482;;20043899 said:
			
		

> Agreed. The collection was pretty but still lacked the creative fire normally associated with Dior. Some gorgeous cuts but you're right - you'd have to have proportions approaching model-esque in order to wear some of the pieces.


 
Lol~~thanks for praising! just back from 2days 1night trip and have just read your post of the S/S 2012 ready-to wear. you and averagejoe both have great sense.I am sure the house of Dior would be proud that you work for them 



averagejoe said:


> I agree with the comments above. Some of the clothes are pretty, but can make people who are not models *look a bit chubby. *
> 
> And I found that some of the dresses had unnecessary patterns that weaken their designs:
> 
> The jacket would look perfect in solid black, but the black and white box pattern makes the ensemble look dated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really dislike the grid pattern on this design. A lot of designers are using organic prints which look very modern and chic, but this dress uses a structured pattern that looks unstylish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dislike the "curtain-like" design that covers the bust on the following dresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A perfect dress to be, *until the addition of a strane horizontal pink stripe along the knees *that Galliano would have never done.


 
very well said! honestly those prints look ok to me,but definitely dont like the weird pinky stripe on the sexy temptation dress  and also the volume design of the grid pattern skirt. women usually buy clothes to make themselves look taller/slimmer and also sexier/prettier/ more cute/.....etc...but not many women are adventurous enough to try volume design


----------



## eminere

Looking at the picture of the sheer black dress with the pink strip around the knees, I can't help but wonder perhaps it would look better in motion...? I imagine that the pink strip could've been envisioned as a sliver of pink _ribbon_ encircling the dress, and when one moved it would seem to sensuously undulate, almost float above the transparency of the sheer silk. Do you remember the previous Miss Dior Cherie ads, in which the name was spelt out in pink ribbon? I think if executed well the dress could actually be really beautiful in real life.

Just my opinion.


----------



## eminere

I also love that it adds a touch of whimsy to what could've been just another black lace and silk evening dress.


----------



## AverageHuman

great idea! I'd prefer the model wearing the dress and black lace silk hat with pink ribbon or roses on it. the whole collection maybe will look better if they decorate the stage in french garden style.

just my very own imagination ;P


----------



## eminere

Melanie Laurent, the new face of Hypnotic Poison:







The makeup look is flawless.


----------



## Dior Addict

Beautiful campaign ad picture, very minimalistic and glamorous.


----------



## averagejoe

After seeing this ad again, I have to say that I;m beginning to really like it. It's very contemporary, and yet suggestive (looks like she's holding forbidden fruit). 

I wish a video commercial came out with this campaign.


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> After seeing this ad again, I have to say that I;m beginning to really like it. It's very contemporary, and yet suggestive (looks like she's holding forbidden fruit).
> 
> I wish a video commercial came out with this campaign.



ask and you shall receive....  http://youtu.be/VnnRNj8ZUNc

the 1 minute video is much better imo, which seems to currently only be accessible on the iphone app....  but lovely none the less!!


----------



## hightea_xx

there's also this cute but weird little video for dior beauty.... http://youtu.be/AsJJ3iNA0_4  perhaps it will be launched with the new website?


----------



## eminere

The video is directed by John Cameron Mitchell, who last worked with Dior on Lady Grey London.


----------



## BagInVain

Can somebody tell me if the Dior boutique in hong kong international airport is open 24hrs? I'm stopping over there and I want to get the lady Dior bag


----------



## AverageHuman

BagInVain said:


> Can somebody tell me if the Dior boutique in hong kong international airport is open 24hrs? I'm stopping over there and I want to get the lady Dior bag


 dont think so....i had been there before (around 11pm )and its closed


----------



## Dior Addict

hightea_xx said:


> there's also this cute but weird little video for dior beauty.... http://youtu.be/AsJJ3iNA0_4  perhaps it will be launched with the new website?



This is a really funny video! I've never been one to play video games, but the one I did like was Tetris, for a little while anyway.


----------



## averagejoe

Thank you for the video links! I don't have an iPhone so I can't see the 1 minute version, but it looks amazing even in the 30-second version (much better than the Monica Bellucci one).

And the Dior Makeup video is so cute! I would never have imagined a Dior video could use video games as inspiration. I really love the concept!


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> Thank you for the video links! I don't have an iPhone so I can't see the 1 minute version, but it looks amazing even in the 30-second version (much better than the Monica Bellucci one).
> 
> And the Dior Makeup video is so cute! I would never have imagined a Dior video could use video games as inspiration. I really love the concept!




correction, it popped up online!

http://www.dior.com/beauty/usa/en/w.../hypnotic-poison/hypnotic_poison/tv21-13.html


----------



## Dior Addict

Could it be true? Do you guys think Marc Jacobs could be the new captain at the currently adrift Dior? I find this "rumor" very encouraging, I think he would be a fantastic man for the job.  _What do you guys think?_


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> correction, it popped up online!
> 
> http://www.dior.com/beauty/usa/en/w.../hypnotic-poison/hypnotic_poison/tv21-13.html


 
Thanks for posting this video! The long version is beautifully done! I don't know why they chose to cut our the part where she leads the man into the room in the short version, but chose to keep the last part with her walking out wih the dog. It makes more sense if she leads the man into the room.


----------



## averagejoe

Dior Addict said:


> Could it be true? Do you guys think Marc Jacobs could be the new captain at the currently adrift Dior? I find this "rumor" very encouraging, I think he would be a fantastic man for the job. _What do you guys think?_


 
I would love Marc Jacobs for the Dior job. He's exceptionally talented, and he has an ability to make incredibly successful accessories as well. Just look at Louis Vuitton, Marc Jacobs, and Marc by Marc Jacobs; all three brands that he designs for have sought-after bags and chic wearable clothes.

My other two choices were Riccardo Tisci and Alber Elbaz. Both of them make remarkable clothes


----------



## averagejoe

averagejoe said:


> Thanks for posting this video! The long version is beautifully done! I don't know why they chose to cut our the part where she leads the man into the room in the short version, but chose to keep the last part with her walking out wih the dog. It makes more sense if she leads the man into the room.


 
Oh it's not a dog. It's a panther. I just watched the commercial again.


----------



## eminere

I for one would prefer Tisci or Elbaz. I don't like Jacobs's aesthetic. Tisci in fact would be ideal as he is experienced in haute couture also.


----------



## Dior Addict

Riccardo and Alber are both great designers, I also thought Jean Paul Gaultier would have been a good candidate. Still I am excited about it possibly being MJ, he would for sure come up with some stunning bags and fashion "SHOWS" for real, not just models walking down the runway..... will see what happens!


----------



## honey

Does any one know when the new Dior.com will be up and running??? I hope they start shipping to Canada.


----------



## eminere

honey said:


> Does any one know when the new Dior.com will be up and running??? I hope they start shipping to Canada.


Relaunching Wednesday, 12 October.  I hear it's going to be amazing...!


----------



## averagejoe

eminere;20100932 said:
			
		

> Relaunching Wednesday, 12 October. I hear it's going to be amazing...!


 
It looks amazing from the small sneak peak on their site!


----------



## AverageHuman

girls,guys, just ignore me.

wanna shout here as theres someone in my school imitating my works,i should feel proud and happy of it,but still feel angry ......its not the 1st time.....arrghhhh!!! wahhhhh!!! yeeeee!!!!


----------



## Everlong

kellyng said:


> girls,guys, just ignore me.
> 
> wanna shout here as theres someone in my school imitating my works,i should feel proud and happy of it,but still feel angry ......its not the 1st time.....arrghhhh!!! wahhhhh!!! yeeeee!!!!



imitation is the highest form of flattery. i am sure that others who have seen your work will know that the imitator was inspired by you.


----------



## eminere

kellyng said:


> girls,guys, just ignore me.
> 
> wanna shout here as theres someone in my school imitating my works,i should feel proud and happy of it,but still feel angry ......its not the 1st time.....arrghhhh!!! wahhhhh!!! yeeeee!!!!


Hugs. I don't see imitation as flattering in any way whatsoever and would be intensely annoyed as well. Plagiarism is very poor work ethic. Have a good vent to your friends and family and hope you feel better after.


----------



## AverageHuman

Everlong said:


> imitation is the highest form of flattery. i am sure that others who have seen your work will know that the imitator was inspired by you.


 
thanks!! 
feel better now. i used to ignore those imitators,as i tell myself "if you arent good enough,they will not imitate you ",but this time.....without any reason,i really feel annoyed.






			
				eminere;20102667 said:
			
		

> Hugs. I don't see imitation as flattering in any way whatsoever and would be intensely annoyed as well. Plagiarism is very poor work ethic. Have a good vent to your friends and family and hope you feel better after.


 
thanks eminere!!! great that you understand! i finally could chat with my parents tonight! a long wait since our last conversation!!


----------



## averagejoe

eminere&#8482;;20102667 said:
			
		

> Hugs. I don't see imitation as flattering in any way whatsoever and would be intensely annoyed as well. Plagiarism is very poor work ethic. Have a good vent to your friends and family and hope you feel better after.


 
Well said.

It's like Forever 21 copying a designer directly without crediting the designer, which according to the source below, happens all the time with their collections.

http://jezebel.com/5822762/how-forever-21-keeps-getting-away-with-designer-knockoffs

If I were the designer of these knocked-off clothes, I would be very angry because someone stole my designs and made money off of it. And the customers may think that Forever 21 actually designed these pieces.


Is there a way that you can inform your instructors of this so that they won't think that the other person's work was original?


----------



## AverageHuman

averagejoe said:


> Well said.
> 
> It's like Forever 21 copying a designer directly without crediting the designer, which according to the source below, happens all the time with their collections.
> 
> http://jezebel.com/5822762/how-forever-21-keeps-getting-away-with-designer-knockoffs
> 
> If I were the designer of these knocked-off clothes, I would be very angry because someone stole my designs and made money off of it. And the customers may think that Forever 21 actually designed these pieces.
> 
> 
> Is there a way that you can inform your instructors of this so that they won't think that the other person's work was original?


 
i once had a long talk with my instructor while i was freshman and she said "if theres someone imitate your works while you are working for a design company in the future,what will you do? stay cool....thats not a big deal" 
anyway,my classmates and some instructors know that i designed it (as my style is kinda easy to recognise in my class,Lol~ )

asians,especially japanese arent like westerners,they tend to be quiet although they feel angry and unsatisfied with something. i sometimes ask myself " why should i pretend like nothing's  happened? its cruel to me seeing someone sitting in front of me copying my design and i have to witness the whole process!!!"


----------



## averagejoe

eminere;20100932 said:
			
		

> Relaunching Wednesday, 12 October. I hear it's going to be amazing...!


 
On Women's Wear Daily, there is an article about the new Dior site launching this week. The new website will combine all of Dior's lines (Haute Couture, accessories, fragrances, watches, Dior Homme, etc.) together under one website, unlike before where the fragrance website is different from the fashion one. The images on the website are very high-definition and large, allowing browsers to see the intricate details of each piece.

Sounds like this website took a lot of planning and work before it was even announced. Can't wait to see it this Wednesday!

http://www.wwd.com/markets-news/des...he-web-5276001?src=rss/recentstories/20111010


----------



## Dior Addict

This is very exciting, can't wait 'til Wednesday!


----------



## eminere

averagejoe said:


> On Women's Wear Daily, there is an article about the new Dior site launching this week. The new website will combine all of Dior's lines (Haute Couture, accessories, fragrances, watches, Dior Homme, etc.) together under one website, unlike before where the fragrance website is different from the fashion one. The images on the website are very high-definition and large, allowing browsers to see the intricate details of each piece.
> 
> Sounds like this website took a lot of planning and work before it was even announced. Can't wait to see it this Wednesday!
> 
> http://www.wwd.com/markets-news/des...he-web-5276001?src=rss/recentstories/20111010


That's right - this is part of the public implementation of the "One Dior" policy which came into effect beginning of this year.


----------



## hightea_xx

eminere;20113463 said:
			
		

> That's right - this is part of the public implementation of the "One Dior" policy which came into effect beginning of this year.



sounds very arnault-ian.  lol.

can't wait for the website, looks like it will be magnificent!


----------



## eminere

hightea_xx said:


> *sounds very arnault-ian*.  lol.
> 
> can't wait for the website, looks like it will be magnificent!


Ooohhh you have no idea  lol


----------



## johnnjohn2011

hey does the new dior.com starts up and running from today?


----------



## Everlong

johnnjohn2011 said:


> hey does the new dior.com starts up and running from today?






			
				eminere;20100932 said:
			
		

> Relaunching Wednesday, 12 October.  I hear it's going to be amazing...!


----------



## eminere

johnnjohn2011 said:


> hey does the new dior.com starts up and running from today?


Did you read the previous posts??? http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/dior-chat-thread-404302-284.html#post20100932


----------



## eminere

Everlong said:


>


LOL beat me to it


----------



## Everlong

eminere;20116152 said:
			
		

> LOL beat me to it



i just had to repost your informative tidbit! i am anxiously awaiting the launch. the current version leaves a lot to be desired for. 

i remember a previous version of the website a couple of years ago listed prices. i hope the new version has some sort of thorough product catalog.


----------



## johnnjohn2011

eminere;20116152 said:
			
		

> LOL beat me to it



i have asked because when i tried to go on that site, i couldn't find any way to actually enetr the site. it just shows a short vedio. thats all!!


----------



## eminere

johnnjohn2011 said:


> i have asked because when i tried to go on that site, i couldn't find any way to actually enetr the site. it just shows a short vedio. thats all!!


Yeah, and if you read further averagejoe posted that the video is simply a trailer before the site is relaunched and is the only content currently available.


----------



## Everlong

the new site is utterly hopeless. i understand that today is the first launch so there is room for error but it is extremely hard to navigate the product catalog. the scrolling is a bit annoying to see the available styles. i was looking through women's sunglasses and there were dior homme shoes and clothing in the mix. 

one thing i like were the built in videos and over all it's aesthetics are much better than the previous design.


----------



## Dior Addict

I've actually been playing with it quite a bit and seemed to work just fine..... love all the videos, my favorite is the one where the guy is making a bag from scratch.


----------



## Everlong

Dior Addict said:


> I've actually been playing with it quite a bit and seemed to work just fine..... love all the videos, my favorite is the one where the guy is making a bag from scratch.



i love that red croc lady dior video. the dramatic art makes me appreciate the bag even more. if i remember correctly the price range is  in the neighborhood of $12,000 for a medium Lady Dior in croc. which is relatively affordable in regards to other brand's classic designs (chanel's medium flap for ~$28,000 and gucci's new bamboo for ~$15,000)


----------



## Dior Addict

Everlong said:


> i love that red croc lady dior video. the dramatic art makes me appreciate the bag even more. if i remember correctly the price rage is  in the neighborhood of $12,000 for a medium Lady Dior in croc.




I feel the same way, so much artistry and craftsmanship goes into every piece.


----------



## hightea_xx

eminere;20115283 said:
			
		

> Ooohhh you have no idea  lol



lol oh i'm definitely not surprised.


----------



## eminere

Ooohh I love the navigation on the new site, so much easier now!


----------



## Dior Addict

eminere;20128734 said:
			
		

> Ooohh I love the navigation on the new site, so much easier now!



It's almost addicting..... can't quit playing with it!


----------



## averagejoe

Dior Addict said:


> It's almost addicting..... can't quit playing with it!


 
I came home and spent over one and a half hours on the website!!! I LOVE IT! 

The pictures are SO much bigger. You can enlarge each picture as well. The videos are fantastic. I LOVE the making of the red crocodile Lady Dior, as well as the Chiffre Rouge D01. The Shanghai video showing the launch party of the Plaza 66 boutique was amazing. Kelis performed at the party, and several other celebrities were present.

The Dior Panarea and Le Trente lines were there, but they did not make it to the main "collections" drop-down list (you can still find them in the "All handbags" feature).


----------



## namie

Went into the new site before stepping out for work. While I am still contemplating if I should buy the New Lock in Cannage, the purple New Lock with stitching attracted me. The Granville too.


----------



## Dior Addict

averagejoe said:


> I came home and spent over one and a half hours on the website!!! I LOVE IT!
> 
> The pictures are SO much bigger. You can enlarge each picture as well. The videos are fantastic. I LOVE the making of the red crocodile Lady Dior, as well as the Chiffre Rouge D01. The Shanghai video showing the launch party of the Plaza 66 boutique was amazing. Kelis performed at the party, and several other celebrities were present.
> 
> The Dior Panarea and Le Trente lines were there, but they did not make it to the main "collections" drop-down list (you can still find them in the "All handbags" feature).



It will be a while before I make it through the whole site but I am sure I will!


----------



## Dior Addict

Have you guys seen this Dior game video? I love it!


----------



## Everlong

Dior Addict said:


> Have you guys seen this Dior game video? I love it!



that is an amazing necklace. if i recall, the retail is about $3,000+.


----------



## Dior Addict

Everlong said:


> that is an amazing necklace. if i recall, the retail is about $3,000+.



no idea, but I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## averagejoe

Women's Wear Daily reports that Dior's sales are 17.6% higher for the third quarter of this year compared to 2010. 

http://www.wwd.com/business-news/financial/dior-sales-up-176-5313640

As a result, there are some people on the internet who think that this means that the brand does not need Galliano.

I disagree with this, because at the moment their income is coming from strong collections designed by Galliano (pre-Fall and Fall 2011). It won't be until December when the Cruise 2012 collection (first collection for Dior that is NOT designed by Galliano) arrives at the boutiques. 

In fact, Dior's sales have been higher since Galliano's ouster, but this could also be because of the strong Spring/Summer 2011 collection that Galliano designed (which I think is his strongest Spring collection for Dior to date). Sales for this collection may have accounted for part of the increase in sales.

What do you think?


----------



## honey

I agree with you averagejoe! I think most would want to buy Galliano's designs while they can.


----------



## Dior Addict

averagejoe said:


> Women's Wear Daily reports that Dior's sales are 17.6% higher for the third quarter of this year compared to 2010.
> 
> http://www.wwd.com/business-news/financial/dior-sales-up-176-5313640
> 
> As a result, there are some people on the internet who think that this means that the brand does not need Galliano.
> 
> I disagree with this, because at the moment their income is coming from strong collections designed by Galliano (pre-Fall and Fall 2011). It won't be until December when the Cruise 2012 collection (first collection for Dior that is NOT designed by Galliano) arrives at the boutiques.
> 
> In fact, Dior's sales have been higher since Galliano's ouster, but this could also be because of the strong Spring/Summer 2011 collection that Galliano designed (which I think is his strongest Spring collection for Dior to date). Sales for this collection may have accounted for part of the increase in sales.
> 
> What do you think?



I think it is because Galliano left and people are looking to purchase from his last collection at Dior, that sales are up. Sort of like people buying lots of Versace right after his death. Of course not the same. My point is everybody knows there won't be another Collection from Galliano for Dior, making his last, that much more desirable. I "know" sales will not be strong from the first Collection without him.


----------



## averagejoe

http://www.wwd.com/fashion-news/des...y-5363482?module=today&browsets=1321039661062

According to WWD, talks between Marc Jacobs and Dior have stalled again, signalling that he "may' not be the new designer for Dior.

Reading this, I can't help but wonder why the Dior management team can't speed up the process. The rumours are getting tiring. Tim Blanks' review of the recent Dior RTW show said that the rumours have turned the house into a "fashion soap opera". I feel that there comes a point when the brand must make a decision to avoid damaging the image of the brand. Rumours can spin out of control.

Maybe Dior is currently profitting from this increased awareness of the brand. This may be good for sales, but like Britney Spears' out-in-public scandals, this awareness may not be a good thing.

It's been 8 months since Galliano was fired. Initially, the suspense was nice, since a major fashion label should recruit one of the top designers, and that may take some time. But now, it's as if they can't attract a top designer.

And whoever the new designer is will know that he/she was NOT the first choice.

Overall, the designer of a brand may not have a great influence on the profitability of the brand. For instance, many handbags and accessories were not designed by Galliano when he was the designer. Special teams within the brand are responsible for different products, even those that have become best sellers. But many customers may not know that. I guess it can be argued that some customers may not even know who John Galliano is, so sales will continue without a designer. But Galliano's tenure at Dior saw unprecedented sales. This may show that the designer is still important to the brand.

Seems like the only thing that may rush them into making a decision is if sales dropped. This is difficult to predict since they are still selling Galliano's collections.


----------



## Dior Addict

It's hard to understand why they've gone about "it" the way they have. But I agree with you AJ the need for a designer is becoming more and more evident. It will be interesting to look at sales numbers once the first non-Galliano collection goes for sale.


----------



## alwaysadira

How much are the Lady Diors nowadays?


----------



## Everlong

alwaysadira said:


> How much are the Lady Diors nowadays?



pricing information can be found here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/dior-prices-worldwide-691602-6.html


----------



## alwaysadira

Thanks Everlong... not sure if I can get my hands on one


----------



## Everlong

alwaysadira said:


> Thanks Everlong... not sure if I can get my hands on one



there are many preloved lady diors online for reasonable prices although there is a pending price increase soon. what size are you looking for? color of hardware? lambskin or patent?


----------



## alwaysadira

I drooled over a large burgundy patent with silver hardware. 

I'd really like a large one that's not black. Not picky with leather or hardware. How soon is the price increase?


----------



## Everlong

alwaysadira said:


> I drooled over a large burgundy patent with silver hardware.
> 
> I'd really like a large one that's not black. Not picky with leather or hardware. How soon is the price increase?



the price increase will definitely hit before christmas in the US for the shopping season. the large lady dior is already $3,600 and i think it will at least be $3,800, but it is just my guess since the euro price jumped 100 euros already and historically the lady dior increases by a couple hundred or more each time in the US.


----------



## averagejoe

Dior has launched wonderful versions of the Lady Dior for Christmas. 

Pale Beige Lady Dior with pearl necklace











Mink Grey Lady DIor with rope-like cannage embroidery





Pale Gold python Lady Dior










My favourite is the gold python!!!


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> Dior has launched wonderful versions of the Lady Dior for Christmas.
> 
> Pale Beige Lady Dior with pearl necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mink Grey Lady DIor with rope-like cannage embroidery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Gold python Lady Dior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favourite is the gold python!!!



now THIS is the definition of dior porn : D


----------



## eminere

Those are _stunning_!


----------



## averagejoe

Dior Spring 2012 makeup collection with Karlie Kloss:






The colours are very pretty, and add a very nice splash of colour to the Spring 2012 Dior ready-to-wear collection.


----------



## Lady_Dana

Hi everyone, i have a question: how can i make sure when buying a used dior or any other bag that the serial number isn't fake? Because what i know when buying brand bags that they all come with serial number that's how a person can diffrenciate a fake and authentic, but some fakes do come with serial number which makes it harder to know wheather it's real or fake. Hope somebody would help and many thanks im advance


----------



## michi_chi

Lady_Dana said:


> Hi everyone, i have a question: how can i make sure when buying a used dior or any other bag that the serial number isn't fake? Because what i know when buying brand bags that they all come with serial number that's how a person can diffrenciate a fake and authentic, but some fakes do come with serial number which makes it harder to know wheather it's real or fake. Hope somebody would help and many thanks im advance


 
I think it's really difficult to tell whether a bag is authentic or not just by looking at the serial number, or just one exterior shot of the bag. The best way to know whether or not it's authentic is to post it on the 'Authenticate This' thread with as many photos as possible. There are tell-tale marks that the bag is genuine or not, from a different handle, poor stitching, different feet studs if there are meant to be any, the lining, the zipper etc. 

IMO the best way to know whether or not a bag is authentic, before I discovered TPF, was to go and see the bag at the boutique and compare the details to the photos you see.


----------



## Ashire

omg.... i am really in love with the pale beige with necklace dior! are they out in the stores already? have not seen it in singapore yet.  maybe i should sell the older bags for the beige one. they are getting more and more expensive...


----------



## eminere

Ashire said:


> omg.... i am really in love with the pale beige with necklace dior! are they out in the stores already? have not seen it in singapore yet.  maybe i should sell the older bags for the beige one. they are getting more and more expensive...


It should be available already - you can ask an SA at a boutique to check stock for you.


----------



## Ashire

eminere;20568579 said:
			
		

> It should be available already - you can ask an SA at a boutique to check stock for you.



thanks dear!


----------



## Lady_Dana

michi_chi said:
			
		

> I think it's really difficult to tell whether a bag is authentic or not just by looking at the serial number, or just one exterior shot of the bag. The best way to know whether or not it's authentic is to post it on the 'Authenticate This' thread with as many photos as possible. There are tell-tale marks that the bag is genuine or not, from a different handle, poor stitching, different feet studs if there are meant to be any, the lining, the zipper etc.
> 
> IMO the best way to know whether or not a bag is authentic, before I discovered TPF, was to go and see the bag at the boutique and compare the details to the photos you see.



Thank u soo much!! i totally agree with u  !!


----------



## Ashire

averagejoe said:


> Dior has launched wonderful versions of the Lady Dior for Christmas.
> 
> Pale Beige Lady Dior with pearl necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mink Grey Lady DIor with rope-like cannage embroidery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Gold python Lady Dior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favourite is the gold python!!!




I have just checked with my SA in Ion Singapore. They insisted this bag was last year's collection. I told them that it's different. I figure it hasn't reached Singapore yet so they did not see that the pearls are different. Will email them the clearer picture. Any idea if i can order the bag from overseas?-- the beige one with pearls.


----------



## eminere

Ashire said:


> I have just checked with my SA in Ion Singapore. They insisted this bag was last year's collection. I told them that it's different. I figure it hasn't reached Singapore yet so they did not see that the pearls are different. Will email them the clearer picture. Any idea if i can order the bag from overseas?-- the beige one with pearls.


The SA must be misinformed - this model is current and from the Winter 2011 collection.  You can give them the style reference M0550OLCR/029 and ask them to check again for you.  This bag style was a limited/small order so it may be that they have sold out.


----------



## michi_chi

eminere;20585436 said:
			
		

> The SA must be misinformed - this model is current and from the Winter 2011 collection. You can give them the style reference M0550OLCR/029 and ask them to check again for you. This bag style was a limited/small order so it may be that they have sold out.


 
I agree, or that it's not available in some countries, I bought my lock and key bracelet from Milan and it was the last one available at 50% off, but it was never sold in Hong Kong. I went to all 4 boutiques and 4 jewellery counters and they kept showing me a variation of my bracelet (the one I have is a silver bangle with the lock and key on either side of the opening, but I was always shown different coloured elastic cords tied to a lock and key pendant, with the key attached to the lock). It appears it was available in Europe at least, but was never sold in Hong Kong.

Take the reference number and ask your SA and see what they say.


----------



## Ashire

eminere;20585436 said:
			
		

> The SA must be misinformed - this model is current and from the Winter 2011 collection.  You can give them the style reference M0550OLCR/029 and ask them to check again for you.  This bag style was a limited/small order so it may be that they have sold out.



Thank you soooo much! I have just texted my SA. i hope he gets back quickly. and crossing my fingers..


----------



## namie

Nothing to do with Dior. Just want to say my cat passed away this morning.


----------



## michi_chi

namie said:


> Nothing to do with Dior. Just want to say my cat passed away this morning.



i'm sorry to hear that :cry: how are you doing?


----------



## namie

michi_chi said:
			
		

> i'm sorry to hear that :cry: how are you doing?



I am fine. I witness something. When the cat was crying out this morning, my 3 other cats crowded around it and put their
paws on it


----------



## averagejoe

namie said:


> I am fine. I witness something. When the cat was crying out this morning, my 3 other cats crowded around it and put their
> paws on it


 
I'm sorry for your loss  

Your other cats sound very supportive of one another.


----------



## michi_chi

namie said:


> I am fine. I witness something. When the cat was crying out this morning, my 3 other cats crowded around it and put their
> paws on it



animals, esp dogs and cats, are especially sensitive to these situations, i believe your other cats knew the one was in pain and was showing that they were sharing in the moment. i hope you're doing okay, i always get really upset when my dogs passed away before, now we have 2 cats, i would be devastated if anything happened to them


----------



## AverageHuman

erm....found my pics in someone's blog ush:

http://bagbrag.blogspot.com/2011/12/year-of-dragon.html#comment-form

http://bagbrag.blogspot.com/2011/12/sakura-katana.html


----------



## AverageHuman

hmmm....seems like my photos aren't that bad,Lol~~

another post which using my pics XDDDDD ,and the topic is " honey,shall we make babies tonight?"
http://bagbrag.blogspot.com/2011/10/honey-shall-we-make-babies-tonight.html


----------



## namie

Kelly

Are the Samurai bags available in Japan's outlets? How much are they? I am considering if I should go to the outlets. If they are not available, I may not go there.


----------



## michi_chi

hmmm, it's nice that your bag photos are showcased in their blog, but i think it's wrong that they've put photos up without your permission. i think you should contact them and say, please credit my photos, otherwise i will report you for infringement of copyright of my property


----------



## averagejoe

kellyng said:


> hmmm....seems like my photos aren't that bad,Lol~~
> 
> another post which using my pics XDDDDD ,and the topic is " honey,shall we make babies tonight?"
> http://bagbrag.blogspot.com/2011/10/honey-shall-we-make-babies-tonight.html


 
The blogger takes pictures from people's Ebay auctions as well. I've seen some of those pictures on Ebay before.

You can try to contact them, or you can watermark your pictures from now on so that they say Kellyng@TPF or something like that.

When I used to sell on Ebay, I started to watermark all of my pictures after I found my pictures stolen and used for another auction.


----------



## AverageHuman

namie said:


> Kelly
> 
> Are the Samurai bags available in Japan's outlets? How much are they? I am considering if I should go to the outlets. If they are not available, I may not go there.



Namie~~ sorry for my late reply

unfortunately,no... 

but US outlet still have some and their price is around $1980. i think this is the cheapest price which we can get from outlet. michi_chi told me that Italy and Dubai also have a little samourais but all of them are even more pricy than retail price,which are around $5000. 


actually i plan to get myself a grey one but only Italy has it and i will go to boutique and ask them try to arrange for me in the end of this month i think..... currently is a bit busy with school assignments. instead of calling the SA,i think talking face to face could be better.


----------



## AverageHuman

michi_chi said:


> hmmm, it's nice that your bag photos are showcased in their blog, but i think it's wrong that they've put photos up without your permission. i think you should contact them and say, please credit my photos, otherwise i will report you for infringement of copyright of my property


haha..actually i had mailed them last night but haven't received reply yet.




averagejoe said:


> The blogger takes pictures from people's Ebay auctions as well. I've seen some of those pictures on Ebay before.
> 
> You can try to contact them, or you can watermark your pictures from now on so that they say Kellyng@TPF or something like that.
> 
> When I used to sell on Ebay, I started to watermark all of my pictures after I found my pictures stolen and used for another auction.



my bad....i want to use those photos in other ways,that's why i dont watermark them.   but i just don't understand why they don't use stock pics,there are thousand of pics on google


----------



## averagejoe

kellyng said:


> haha..actually i had mailed them last night but haven't received reply yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my bad....i want to use those photos in other ways,that's why i dont watermark them.  but i just don't understand why they don't use stock pics,there are thousand of pics on google


 
Because your pictures are nicer and more artistically arranged than stock photos.


----------



## AverageHuman

averagejoe said:


> Because your pictures are nicer and more artistically arranged than stock photos.



thanks for praising~


----------



## michi_chi

namie said:


> Kelly
> 
> Are the Samurai bags available in Japan's outlets? How much are they? I am considering if I should go to the outlets. If they are not available, I may not go there.



As *kellyng* has said further down, I had already phoned the UK Customer Service number (although it took me to a French phone number when they phoned me back) to ask about availability of Samourai bags worldwide. it's post #29 on this thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/advice-please-719553-2.html


----------



## johnnjohn2011

kellyng said:


> erm....found my pics in someone's blog ush:
> 
> http://bagbrag.blogspot.com/2011/12/year-of-dragon.html#comment-form
> 
> http://bagbrag.blogspot.com/2011/12/sakura-katana.html





hi Kellyng. not only those pics, but have seen you dior samourai in a couple of other sites aswell. im not talking about yahoo japan...but other blogging sites. cant remember which one but if you search in google, you may find it.


----------



## averagejoe

Here are some new colours from teh Dior website. The yellow is called "Sorbet Yellow"; the red is called "Geranium"; and the blue is called "Light Cobalt". These colours are so pretty, and make me want Spring to arrive right away! And the python Miss Dior is gorgeous!


----------



## averagejoe

Oops forgot two of them...


----------



## miki66

The colors are just TDF! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## AverageHuman

LOVE the python miss dior!!!


----------



## michi_chi

very nice! the sorbet yellow and geranium are definitely spring colours! I can already see Dior bag daffodils in the field!


----------



## hightea_xx

Oh.  My.  God.  Yellow panarea.  Amazing.


----------



## eminere

All the Cruise colours are so pretty, aren't they


----------



## michi_chi

I believe this may be another spring colour, just saw it on the UK online Dior boutique (wasn't on the list when I bought my silver one): *the small Panarea in Mauve* (colour ref M297) for £710 (at 6 Dec)





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## averagejoe

I just saw two more colours for the Panarea; Frosted White and Light Cobalt. I love all of these new colours!


----------



## michi_chi

I saw those as well when I saw the Mauve, but wasn't sure if the blue and white were new


----------



## CoachCruiser

Hi there,

I saw the geranium the other day in the new lock pouch, and it was beautiful. I bought the petrol blue because that was the color I had been lusting after, but the geranium really pops and is so fresh and pretty for spring. I'm also in love with the Panarea tote in the light cobalt, even though I have a pouch in the same color. Then again, the frosted white is so clean and elegant...oh dear, too many choices!! LOL


----------



## CoachCruiser

namie said:


> Nothing to do with Dior. Just want to say my cat passed away this morning.


 
Namie,

I just saw this post of yours and wanted to extend my condolences. I have a cat that has been with me for 13 years and I don't even want to think about what I'd do if.....

At any rate, I am so sorry. Pets are like little friends that greet us at the end of a long day, and I know the sorrow that you must be feeling. They are wonderful to have but the sadness when they leave us is hard to take. I hope you are feeling a bit better and know that time will come when you will think of your kitty and smile fondly at her memory.


----------



## namie

CoachCruiser said:


> Namie,
> 
> I just saw this post of yours and wanted to extend my condolences. I have a cat that has been with me for 13 years and I don't even want to think about what I'd do if.....
> 
> At any rate, I am so sorry. Pets are like little friends that greet us at the end of a long day, and I know the sorrow that you must be feeling. They are wonderful to have but the sadness when they leave us is hard to take. I hope you are feeling a bit better and know that time will come when you will think of your kitty and smile fondly at her memory.


 
Thanks for your kind words. We are all coping fine. But there were times we forgot it has left us forever. It was with us for less than a year (we found it at the ground floor of our apartment) but it left us with good memories. But we told ourselves at least it didn't die outside. Imagine it being all alone, crying out in pain with no owner around.

Saw that you got another Dior. Congrats. Petrole is a nice color.


----------



## CoachCruiser

averagejoe said:


> Dior Spring 2012 makeup collection with Karlie Kloss:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colours are very pretty, and add a very nice splash of colour to the Spring 2012 Dior ready-to-wear collection.


 
Kloss looks amazing!! Thanks for the lovely photos. I'm dying to get my hands on a beautiful eyeshadow and lip gloss compact that they have advertised in a "Dior Garden" email I received from their website. Can't wait to see it in the dept stores!!


----------



## CoachCruiser

namie said:


> Thanks for your kind words. We are all coping fine. But there were times we forgot it has left us forever. It was with us for less than a year (we found it at the ground floor of our apartment) but it left us with good memories. But we told ourselves at least it didn't die outside. Imagine it being all alone, crying out in pain with no owner around.
> 
> Saw that you got another Dior. Congrats. Petrole is a nice color.


 
I'm glad you're doing better and thank you, I do obsess over this petrol color!


----------



## hightea_xx

natalie portman for diorshow new look mascara and accompanying collection of 5-colour eyeshadows!  (snagged from the britishbeautyblogger)


----------



## eminere

hightea_xx said:


> natalie portman for diorshow new look mascara and accompanying collection of 5-colour eyeshadows!  (snagged from the britishbeautyblogger)


LOVE.  Not the world's biggest fan of Natalie but she looks incredible here.


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> natalie portman for diorshow new look mascara and accompanying collection of 5-colour eyeshadows! (snagged from the britishbeautyblogger)


 
Thank you for sharing! The ad looks nice!


----------



## brisamy

eminere;19821065 said:
			
		

> Contact your local Safilo office for assistance.



Thank you!! I will do


----------



## brisamy

averagejoe said:


> Hi Brisamy,
> 
> As for repairs, if the sunglasses are broken, you can try to take them to a Dior boutique or an authorized dealer of Dior sunglasses, and they MAY be able to fix them for you.
> 
> If the temples are scuffed, I'm afraid that there isn't much that can be done. Trying to buff out scuffs may ruin the resin or acetate frame.
> 
> If the lenses are scratched, you can see if you can replace the lense at a Lenscrafters or an optical store. You may even be able to change them to prescription sunglasses if the design of the sunglasses allows it. I already change a pair of Gucci wayfarers into prescription sunglasses at Lenscrafters, and they did an amazing job. They even replicated the gradient tint on the lenses.



Hi 

I have only just had time to check my replies thank you so much for you help. The lenses are actually in really great condition and the frames are also. the only disappointing thing about them is the crystals have fallen out in some places.  to a Dior dealer I feel. I really want to get them authenticated so that I can cover them on my insurance


----------



## michi_chi

I'm not sure whether or not an authorised dealer would be able to authenticate it for you. I would go with eminere's suggestion and contact Safilo for support on replacing the crystals


----------



## Elsie87

hightea_xx said:


> natalie portman for diorshow new look mascara and accompanying collection of 5-colour eyeshadows! (snagged from the britishbeautyblogger)


 
Amazing!!!!


----------



## calisnoopy

BTW has anyone seen Turquoise leather Lady Dior in the U.S. Dior boutiques yet?

Or the Rose Sorbet (hot pink) leather Lady Dior?

Thanks!!!


----------



## AverageHuman

just wanted to share ;D 
me today and make-up by me


----------



## averagejoe

Wow you are very artistic! Ever consider being a movie makeup artist as well?

How did you use makeup to transform your nose like that?


----------



## michi_chi

kellyng said:


> just wanted to share ;D
> me today and make-up by me



I agree with *averagejoe*, you are obviously very talented in your art! Did you use an attachment for the noses and paint over then to make them look natural? My only claim to fame was I once painted a kid's face for their school fair to look like a tiger, the mum was really impressed, but as much as I like art and fashion, I can't draw people and my previous attempts at fasion design when I was young was amateur at best 

 Hope it wasn't part of your chinese new year outfit! Speaking of which, I miss having tong yuen and am going to stop by the chinese shop to see if I can get some frozen ones for dessert tonight and rice flour to make my own


----------



## hightea_xx

kellyng said:


> just wanted to share ;D
> me today and make-up by me



wow these look great!!

on another note, did anyone see the Dior Homme FW 2012/2013 show?  Really enjoyed the military style and the appearance of the bird print!  Of course the presentation itself was also great (loving that they used Iron (Gucci Vump Mix) by Woodkid...  one of my fave tracks from 2011!)


----------



## AverageHuman

thanks my sweet buddies~~~ the whole process was same with the cat musical's one. 

joe,Lol~~~ never think of it.my dream jobs are fashion designer,stylist and illustrator 
as for the process,we have to cast partner's face 1st and make  animal's face on the mold. after that,apply latex around 25 layers. after the latex dried off,pull it out and stick on partner's face.then,start "painting" 

here  are some pics 


michi_chi,thanks~i posted these pics as promised,its part of my assignments. oh...i love tong yuen!!! XDDD i had a dinner on sunday night,together with other foreign students. recently students of japan univeristies have to sit for exams,so we all dont have mood to celebrate CNY.


----------



## averagejoe

Wow you have really interesting classes at school. I don't recall any of my classes being this fun.


----------



## averagejoe

Dior unveiled Victoire de Castellane's latest collection for Dior Joaillerie. Here are 4 pieces from Style.com:


----------



## michi_chi

averagejoe said:


> Dior unveiled Victoire de Castellane's latest collection for Dior Joaillerie. Here are 4 pieces from Style.com:



I LOVE Victoire de Castellane's roses rings! they always look so beautiful!


----------



## calisnoopy

Is there a Dior "Shopping/Finds/Intel" thread for people to post what they've seen and where (incase another tpfer is looking for that item etc?)


----------



## michi_chi

calisnoopy said:


> Is there a Dior "Shopping/Finds/Intel" thread for people to post what they've seen and where (incase another tpfer is looking for that item etc?)



you can post any finds here

http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/authentic-dior-outlet-and-auction-finds-54561.html


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

is there any online website that you can purchase dior bags??and any place you can purchase dior with a discount maybe?


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

wow i just called the bloomingdales dior bag store and the Sa was very mean geeez!!i asked her if she can hold the bag and she said no and den she asked me wen i'll be able to come in and said someone else already want the bag but if i come in earlier she'll give it to me. and i asked her about the store exchange and return policy she refused to tell me and keep on say8ing just come to the store. i told her i never see the bag in real life so i dono if i'll like the color wow!! i dono now a days dior got such rude SA.


----------



## calisnoopy

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> wow i just called the bloomingdales dior bag store and the Sa was very mean geeez!!i asked her if she can hold the bag and she said no and den she asked me wen i'll be able to come in and said someone else already want the bag but if i come in earlier she'll give it to me. and i asked her about the store exchange and return policy she refused to tell me and keep on say8ing just come to the store. i told her i never see the bag in real life so i dono if i'll like the color wow!! i dono now a days dior got such rude SA.


 
if you want a super sweet SA from a Dior boutique, PM me...no discounts though...sorry and i dont see Dior bags (authentic ones) sold online anywhere


----------



## eminere

averagejoe said:


> Dior unveiled Victoire de Castellane's latest collection for Dior Joaillerie. Here are 4 pieces from Style.com:


I love that earring!


----------



## calisnoopy

hmm were there ever pics posted of the metallic Lady Dior colors from Fall Winter 2011?

I heard there was a metallic grey (anthracite? not sure whats the official name), metallic black and a metallic gold?

and ive been told that the metallics only came in the small/evening lady dior size but today the dior boston store told me they came in medium and large too?

does anyone know more info and/or have pics of these 3 metallic colors?


----------



## averagejoe

calisnoopy said:


> hmm were there ever pics posted of the metallic Lady Dior colors from Fall Winter 2011?
> 
> I heard there was a metallic grey (anthracite? not sure whats the official name), metallic black and a metallic gold?
> 
> and ive been told that the metallics only came in the small/evening lady dior size but today the dior boston store told me they came in medium and large too?
> 
> does anyone know more info and/or have pics of these 3 metallic colors?


 
I wonder if the pictures that I have attached below are the metallic grey and gold that you're talking about (?). Perhaps another PFer can confirm. The gld version that I posted looks like it could have come from a season before Fall 2011.


----------



## calisnoopy

^^thanks....that looks like the metallic grey (anthracite) and i heard there was a metallic blk too?

do these metallics ALL come in all sizes of Lady Diors?


----------



## averagejoe

calisnoopy said:


> ^^thanks....that looks like the metallic grey (anthracite) and i heard there was a metallic blk too?
> 
> do these metallics ALL come in all sizes of Lady Diors?


 
The metallic black probably looks like the same black for the Anselm Reyle Lady Dior (pictured on the left).

Perhaps Eminere knows if these colours came for all sizes. He may even have pictures


----------



## calisnoopy

averagejoe said:


> The metallic black probably looks like the same black for the Anselm Reyle Lady Dior (pictured on the left).
> 
> Perhaps Eminere knows if these colours came for all sizes. He may even have pictures


 
ahhh yes ive seen these, thanks for posting the pics!!

theyre super cool but i was just not sure about adding them to my collection...especially since im a relative "Dior newbie" and am just adding the 2 Lady Diors to my Dior collection thus far...

but theyre def very "wow" pieces...the type Id usually go for in Chanel since I have so many of the classic leather ones in different colors...

are you getting any Anselm Reyle pieces?


----------



## averagejoe

calisnoopy said:


> ahhh yes ive seen these, thanks for posting the pics!!
> 
> theyre super cool but i was just not sure about adding them to my collection...especially since im a relative "Dior newbie" and am just adding the 2 Lady Diors to my Dior collection thus far...
> 
> but theyre def very "wow" pieces...the type Id usually go for in Chanel since I have so many of the classic leather ones in different colors...
> 
> are you getting any Anselm Reyle pieces?


 
I'm actually a guy, so I would probably not get something from the collection, although I really love some of the pieces. Dior used to make a lot more accessories that I felt were more unisex, like the large Gaucho styles, the Rebelle messenger and tote, etc. But as of late, they have made a lot of extremely feminine pieces. And the collection may not match my mom's style either; my mom likes a lot of neutral colours. So there isn't something that I can get for her from the collection.

Besides, they are not available at the Holt Renfrew here in Toronto.


----------



## eminere

calisnoopy said:


> hmm were there ever pics posted of the metallic Lady Dior colors from Fall Winter 2011?
> 
> I heard there was a metallic grey (anthracite? not sure whats the official name), metallic black and a metallic gold?
> 
> and ive been told that the metallics only came in the small/evening lady dior size but today the dior boston store told me they came in medium and large too?
> 
> does anyone know more info and/or have pics of these 3 metallic colors?


I don't have pictures but yes, the Lady Dior did come in metallic lambskin for Winter 2011.  It was available in anthracite/noir and skin/noir in both the small and medium sizes. It was also available in metallised python in anthracite, cuivre and or clair/sahara, in the medium and large sizes.

There was no metallic black.

Note that these styles have nothing to do with the Anselm Reyle for Dior Lady Dior bags, which are completely different.


----------



## eminere

averagejoe said:


> I'm actually a guy, so I would probably not get something from the collection, although I really love some of the pieces. Dior used to make a lot more accessories that I felt were more unisex, like the large Gaucho styles, the Rebelle messenger and tote, etc. But as of late, they have made a lot of extremely feminine pieces. And the collection may not match my mom's style either; my mom likes a lot of neutral colours. So there isn't something that I can get for her from the collection.
> 
> Besides, they are not available at the Holt Renfrew here in Toronto.


I can see you rocking the travel duffel bag with your Galliano jacket and combat boots:


----------



## eminere

For those who prefer something a little more low-key from the collection, the matte cannage I think is quite lovely:


----------



## averagejoe

eminere;20965745 said:
			
		

> I can see you rocking the travel duffel bag with your Galliano jacket and combat boots:


 Hmmm...this one does look more masculine than the others. Oh gosh...I think I have a new bag on my wishlist!


----------



## calisnoopy

averagejoe said:


> I'm actually a guy, so I would probably not get something from the collection, although I really love some of the pieces. Dior used to make a lot more accessories that I felt were more unisex, like the large Gaucho styles, the Rebelle messenger and tote, etc. But as of late, they have made a lot of extremely feminine pieces. And the collection may not match my mom's style either; my mom likes a lot of neutral colours. So there isn't something that I can get for her from the collection.
> 
> Besides, they are not available at the Holt Renfrew here in Toronto.


 
ahhh totally understandable!

oh I just noticed you're in Toronto...I love Toronto!!  The food there is amazing!!!




			
				eminere;20965707 said:
			
		

> I don't have pictures but yes, the Lady Dior did come in metallic lambskin for Winter 2011. It was available in anthracite/noir and skin/noir in both the small and medium sizes. It was also available in metallised python in anthracite, cuivre and or clair/sahara, in the medium and large sizes.
> 
> There was no metallic black.
> 
> Note that these styles have nothing to do with the Anselm Reyle for Dior Lady Dior bags, which are completely different.


 
ahhh thanks!! you're like the resident Dior expert here...i dont know why so many Dior SAs said it only came in small lady dior size then for the anthracite and the other one...

what color is "skin/noir"?  is that the metallic gold?

well, hopefully i'll catch the metallic for Fall/Winter 2012...would love to add a metallic Lady Dior medium to my collection after having the Rose Sorbet and the Turquoise to the new family hehe


----------



## eminere

calisnoopy said:


> ahhh thanks!! you're like the resident Dior expert here...i dont know why so many Dior SAs said it only came in small lady dior size then for the anthracite and the other one...
> 
> what color is "skin/noir"?  is that the metallic gold?


It's a nude beige colour, sort of like "skin" I suppose.  Not gold at all.


----------



## AverageHuman

my dear Dior fellows,as promised!
here are pics of the dress which i completed recently.

honestly i really feel weird while posting my works in Dior forum,as here's a place for us to chat about Dior,plus....my standard is way tooo low,comparing to Dior designs.
pls bear with me,it's my very first bra cup dress.


----------



## Everlong

WOW kellyng, you are extremely talented. i love the honeycomb pleating. i have never seen that executed on dressing before. how unique!


----------



## michi_chi

kellyng said:


> my dear Dior fellows,as promised!
> here are pics of the dress which i completed recently.
> 
> honestly i really feel weird while posting my works in Dior forum,as here's a place for us to chat about Dior,plus....my standard is way tooo low,comparing to Dior designs.
> pls bear with me,it's my very first bra cup dress.


 
wow that's gorgeous kelly! i love the pleating you've put into the waist of the dress skirt! It reminds me of the origami inspired haute couture/ready to wear runway collection (can't remember which one!) that Dior had some years back!


----------



## eminere

Everlong said:


> WOW kellyng, you are extremely talented. i love the honeycomb pleating. i have never seen that executed on dressing before. how unique!


Love the pleating too!


----------



## averagejoe

kellyng said:


> my dear Dior fellows,as promised!
> here are pics of the dress which i completed recently.
> 
> honestly i really feel weird while posting my works in Dior forum,as here's a place for us to chat about Dior,plus....my standard is way tooo low,comparing to Dior designs.
> pls bear with me,it's my very first bra cup dress.


 
Beautiful!!! If I'm not mistaken, there is a degrade effect where the top is nude and transitions into a warm yellow by the bottom (?). 

And I love the dramatic volume! 

You have great talent!


----------



## bagchic1

Kelly - you are so talent!  I hope you're working with some design house and protect your design.  The only risk with posting your work here is somebody may copy your design without your permission.


----------



## AverageHuman

Everlong said:


> WOW kellyng, you are extremely talented. i love the honeycomb pleating. i have never seen that executed on dressing before. how unique!


thanks for your sweet compliment~ 
the lecturer said it's me who designed it,all those techniques are not in their teaching scope and i have to do it all by myself.  luckily i completed it at last! 



michi_chi said:


> wow that's gorgeous kelly! i love the pleating you've put into the waist of the dress skirt! It reminds me of the origami inspired haute couture/ready to wear runway collection (can't remember which one!) that Dior had some years back!


thanks michi_chi,i know which collection you meant. it was haute couture,year 2007 spring,a Japanese inspired collection. (although they didn't use this kinda pleating in this collection but the origami is simply stunning!)




			
				eminere&#8482;;20998682 said:
			
		

> Love the pleating too!


thanks,it's one of the design points in this dress  



averagejoe said:


> Beautiful!!! If I'm not mistaken, there is a degrade effect where the top is nude and transitions into a warm yellow by the bottom (?).
> 
> And I love the dramatic volume!
> 
> You have great talent!


yeah,yeah and you got the second design point  
it was my very 1st time to dye as well,luckily i didn't spoil the cloth  



bagchic1 said:


> Kelly - you are so talent!  I hope you're working with some design house and protect your design.  The only risk with posting your work here is somebody may copy your design without your permission.



aww~~ bagchic1~~thanks~
Lol~ unluckily i'm still a fashion student who is  at the bottom of fashion industry. posting my works here at least can prove that i'm the origin of this design idea ,anyway...maybe this is the last time i post my works here :shame:


----------



## johnnjohn2011

kellyng said:


> my dear Dior fellows,as promised!
> here are pics of the dress which i completed recently.
> 
> honestly i really feel weird while posting my works in Dior forum,as here's a place for us to chat about Dior,plus....my standard is way tooo low,comparing to Dior designs.
> pls bear with me,it's my very first bra cup dress.


honestly kellyng, i like your production...and your choice to make it a ball gown.. i love ball gowns....,keep it up


----------



## averagejoe

Some new bags on Dior.com, with a new colour called Caribbean Blue which looks as bright as the Caribbean beaches!!! I think this is the turquoise colour that was discussed in the forum.

The first picture is of the hard-to-find Rose Sorbet Lady Dior.

As pictured:
1) Lady Dior in Rose Sorbet
2) Granville in Foulard
3) New Lock in Sorbet Yellow
4) New Lock in Caribbean Blue


----------



## eminere

averagejoe said:


> Some new bags on Dior.com, with a new colour called Caribbean Blue which looks as bright as the Caribbean beaches!!! *I think this is the turquoise colour that was discussed in the forum.*


Yep that's the bleu caraibes I've been posting about.


----------



## cbk021726

quick question .. is the medium panarea same size as the LV NF MM- i mean the straps ??? tnx


----------



## averagejoe

cbk021726 said:


> quick question .. is the medium panarea same size as the LV NF MM- i mean the straps ??? tnx


 
I would assume that they are relatively the same size. 

A member posted a picture which compared the Neverfull and Panarea side-by-side. You may find this picture if you do a forum search.


----------



## cbk021726

averagejoe said:


> I would assume that they are relatively the same size.
> 
> A member posted a picture which compared the Neverfull and Panarea side-by-side. You may find this picture if you do a forum search.


 
tnx averaejoe.. i'll search for it ..


----------



## calisnoopy

averagejoe said:


> Some new bags on Dior.com, with a new colour called Caribbean Blue which looks as bright as the Caribbean beaches!!! I think this is the turquoise colour that was discussed in the forum.
> 
> The first picture is of the hard-to-find Rose Sorbet Lady Dior.
> 
> As pictured:
> 1) Lady Dior in Rose Sorbet
> 2) Granville in Foulard
> 3) New Lock in Sorbet Yellow
> 4) New Lock in Caribbean Blue


 
love all these pictures...the rose sorbet and bleu caraibes/turquoise is just sooo stunning!!!


----------



## johnnjohn2011

averagejoe said:


> I would assume that they are relatively the same size.
> 
> A member posted a picture which compared the Neverfull and Panarea side-by-side. You may find this picture if you do a forum search.



Hi Averagejoe, do you think that suede or microfibre lady dior can be dry cleaned? will it effect the colour? i mean does it fade? if so on which one? suede or microfibre? please advice as you are online..thanks a lot


----------



## averagejoe

johnnjohn2011 said:


> Hi Averagejoe, do you think that suede or microfibre lady dior can be dry cleaned? will it effect the colour? i mean does it fade? if so on which one? suede or microfibre? please advice as you are online..thanks a lot


 
Suede bags should be taken to a leather specialist - not a dry cleaner - for cleaning, since dry cleaners are often not specialized in cleaning leather. Since suede has a tendency to stain, and lighter suede has a tendency to darken, the colour of the suede after cleaning won't look brand new. It may be a slightly different shade. At the same time, dark stains on suede cannot be completely removed.

Microfibre bags can be dry cleaned, but ask your local Selfridges or Harrods for a place that they recommend. Some dry cleaners may ruin your bag, while others may put hot iron marks on the fabric (my local dry cleaner ruined one of my ties. Looks like parts of it were exposed to equipment that was too hot, perhaps a really hot iron).


----------



## johnnjohn2011

averagejoe said:


> Suede bags should be taken to a leather specialist - not a dry cleaner - for cleaning, since dry cleaners are often not specialized in cleaning leather. Since suede has a tendency to stain, and lighter suede has a tendency to darken, the colour of the suede after cleaning won't look brand new. It may be a slightly different shade. At the same time, dark stains on suede cannot be completely removed.
> 
> Microfibre bags can be dry cleaned, but ask your local Selfridges or Harrods for a place that they recommend. Some dry cleaners may ruin your bag, while others may put hot iron marks on the fabric (my local dry cleaner ruined one of my ties. Looks like parts of it were exposed to equipment that was too hot, perhaps a really hot iron).



thank u soo much for your valuable advice Averagejoe, some of my lady diors cannot be even taken out as they are soo dirty..ya harrods and selfridges in london and dior boutique in birmingham  are  not too far away from me..both of my lady diors which needs cleaning are in very light colours and one is in suede...as u said, im worried about changing colours on the bag during cleaning..anyway..i let u know after i find a solution and will try to post those bags in my thread...thanks again


----------



## averagejoe

Here is the newer version of the Natalie Portman Miss Dior ad (to launch the Miss Dior Eau Fraiche). 

I like this version better than the other one.


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> Here is the newer version of the Natalie Portman Miss Dior ad (to launch the Miss Dior Eau Fraiche).
> 
> I like this version better than the other one.



I love love love this visual; so glad they updated it!  to be honest, i didn't like the first set of visuals for the Miss Dior with Natalie....  they were just so boring.  this one is fresher and more interesting!!


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> I love love love this visual; so glad they updated it! to be honest, i didn't like the first set of visuals for the Miss Dior with Natalie.... they were just so boring. this one is fresher and more interesting!!


 
When I saw the first Natalie Portman Miss Dior Cherie ad, I thought that it was a teaser for the actual ad. I didn't know that it was the ad itself.

This one is so much better.


----------



## eminere

How stunning does Monica Bellucci look in her new campaign for Dolce&Gabbana's latest lipstick collection:







Sad that she's no longer a face of Dior but couldn't think of a better brand for her to embody.


----------



## averagejoe

eminere;21096195 said:
			
		

> How stunning does Monica Bellucci look in her new campaign for Dolce&Gabbana's latest lipstick collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad that she's no longer a face of Dior but couldn't think of a better brand for her to embody.


 
I love the Dolce & Gabbana Monica Bellucci ads. They really embody an "Italian" look.

This image looks better than her super-Photoshopped ads for Dior Rouge.


----------



## eminere

averagejoe said:


> I love the Dolce & Gabbana Monica Bellucci ads. They really embody an "Italian" look.
> 
> This image looks better than her super-Photoshopped ads for Dior Rouge.


Yes, it's a totally new direction they're taking, isn't it?  Usually Dolce&Gabbana ads are hyper sexed up, but it's so nice to see everyday family life being depicted in the new Summer 2012 campaign... Sort of like postcards from Italy


----------



## averagejoe

eminere;21096530 said:
			
		

> Yes, it's a totally new direction they're taking, isn't it? Usually Dolce&Gabbana ads are hyper sexed up, but it's so nice to see everyday family life being depicted in the new Summer 2012 campaign... Sort of like postcards from Italy


 
I much prefer this new image. The hyper sexed-up image of their previous ads are too 90s and early 2000s, in my opinion. Reminds me of Guess ads that are everywhere in malls.


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> I love the Dolce & Gabbana Monica Bellucci ads. They really embody an "Italian" look.
> 
> This image looks better than her super-Photoshopped ads for Dior Rouge.




yes looking back a lot of her ads for rouge dior were kind of horrendous...  i always felt she looked different from shot to shot, but not in a good way...


here are some shots from the ad campaign for the new addict extreme lip stick!  there is something i don't like about her straight-on face in the first shot (i think her face looks oddly round and not as pointed as it usually is) but i love all the other shots (especially the last one....  so powerful!)


----------



## eminere

hightea_xx said:


> yes looking back a lot of her ads for rouge dior were kind of horrendous...  i always felt she looked different from shot to shot, but not in a good way...
> 
> 
> here are some shots from the ad campaign for the new addict extreme lip stick!  there is something i don't like about her straight-on face in the first shot (i think her face looks oddly round and not as pointed as it usually is) but i love all the other shots (especially the last one....  so powerful!)


I think Kate's face looks fuller than usual in the first pic is because they highlighted the _heck_ out of her forehead!  She looks so broad/wide across the face as a result.

Not really feeling any of these images, to be honest... They don't really tell you anything about the new lipstick.  Maybe it's powerful a la the Wonder Woman pose in the last pic? 

It's also incredibly strange that LVMH would have no issues with Kate releasing her own lipstick under the Rimmel brand when she's the face of Dior lipstick - I would've thought she would have been presented with an ironclad contract by the Group's lawyers.  Ms Moss must have some terrific bargaining powers.


----------



## averagejoe

eminere;21099780 said:
			
		

> I think Kate's face looks fuller than usual in the first pic is because they highlighted the _heck_ out of her forehead!  She looks so broad/wide across the face as a result.
> 
> Not really feeling any of these images, to be honest... They don't really tell you anything about the new lipstick. Maybe it's powerful a la the Wonder Woman pose in the last pic?
> 
> It's also incredibly strange that LVMH would have no issues with Kate releasing her own lipstick under the Rimmel brand when she's the face of Dior lipstick - I would've thought she would have been presented with an ironclad contract by the Group's lawyers. Ms Moss must have some terrific bargaining powers.


 
I like the "Wonder Woman" post the most, but it's hard to tell what it's selling because it could be selling the dress and/or nail polish at the same time. 

I'm guessing from the images that the new Dior Addict Extreme offers bold colour (?).

With the first image, Dior has overdone the Photoshopping again! Almost looks like a computer-generated image of Moss. 

As for the LVMH contract, I think that Dior contracts are not very restrictive on the stars themselves. Charlize Theron doesn't always wear Dior to premieres and other events where the media is present. Natalie Portman rarely wears Dior, especially after the Galliano scandal, and yet she still models for Miss Dior.


----------



## michi_chi

bornpretty said:


> Hi, anybody can tell me the price of the perfume Miss Dior?


 
There are different types of perfume within the Miss Dior perfume range. The prices in the UK are below (this may change between countries):

Miss Dior Eau de Toilette 50ml £49
Miss Dior Eau de Toilette 100ml £69.50

Miss Dior L'Eau Spray 50ml £46
Miss Dior L'Eau Spray 100ml £65.50

Miss Dior Eau de Parfum 30ml £44
Miss Dior Eau de Parfum 50ml £60.50

Miss Dior Blooming Bouquet Eau de Toilette 50ml £49
Miss Dior Blooming Bouquet Eau de Toilette 100ml £69.50


----------



## AverageHuman

girls~~boys~~~~ how are you doing~?


just back from vacation!!

was interviewed by a blogger and here's the link.
of course,it's about Dior and me~~~~


was interviewed by a blogger and here's the link~~
http://www.featherfactor.com/2012/02...-kelly-ng.html


----------



## eminere

kellyng said:


> girls~~boys~~~~ how are you doing~?
> 
> 
> just back from vacation!!
> 
> was interviewed by a blogger and here's the link.
> of course,it's about Dior and me~~~~
> 
> 
> was interviewed by a blogger and here's the link~~
> http://www.featherfactor.com/2012/02...-kelly-ng.html


You need to repaste the link - it's broken.


----------



## AverageHuman

eminere&#8482;;21137891 said:
			
		

> You need to repaste the link - it's broken.



thanks,emi 


here  it is
http://www.featherfactor.com/2012/02/interview-with-kelly-ng.html


----------



## michi_chi

kellyng said:


> girls~~boys~~~~ how are you doing~?
> 
> 
> just back from vacation!!
> 
> was interviewed by a blogger and here's the link.
> of course,it's about Dior and me~~~~
> 
> 
> was interviewed by a blogger and here's the link~~
> http://www.featherfactor.com/2012/02...-kelly-ng.html


 
wow, kelly, that's amazing, congratulations! I feel like I know so much more about you and your lovely Samourais are on full display! Did you finally get that grey croc one? Did you decide on one that you wanted?


----------



## eminere

kellyng said:


> thanks,emi
> 
> 
> here  it is
> http://www.featherfactor.com/2012/02/interview-with-kelly-ng.html


WOW what a _fantastic_ profile on you the writer did, congratulations!! Thank you for sharing and for letting us take a glimpse into your utterly fabulous life!  You truly have incredible talent. 

I almost died at the picture of your Saddles (you have my all-time favourite country saddle, the Egyptian).  May I ask why you have two of the same fuchsia Samourais?


----------



## averagejoe

kellyng said:


> thanks,emi
> 
> 
> here it is
> http://www.featherfactor.com/2012/02/interview-with-kelly-ng.html


 
The picture of you with the Kimono dress and suede Samourai is stunning! I love it!!!! And I loved reading your answers, too!

Dior should re-name the Samourai 1947 bag to the KellyNg bag!


----------



## AverageHuman

michi_chi said:


> wow, kelly, that's amazing, congratulations! I feel like I know so much more about you and your lovely Samourais are on full display! Did you finally get that grey croc one? Did you decide on one that you wanted?


thanks michi~~   was surprised while receiving message from the blogger through this forum.as for the grey croc samourai.... haven't yet,just back from vacation and the SA  hasn't replied me yet(since that day i received your message)! 
honestly a bit annoyed... 




			
				eminere&#8482;;21138150 said:
			
		

> WOW what a _fantastic_ profile on you the writer did, congratulations!! Thank you for sharing and for letting us take a glimpse into your utterly fabulous life!  You truly have incredible talent.
> 
> I almost died at the picture of your Saddles (you have my all-time favourite country saddle, the Egyptian).  May I ask why you have two of the same fuchsia Samourais?


thanks emi~~~ it means coming from you!!! honestly i always think that you&#12288;and joe both have exquisite taste and an eye for fashion!

i love the Egypt saddle too! it's design looks much more practical (comparing to other country saddles), elegant and refinement yet at the same time.a dress and an egyptian saddle are enough for a party! 
as for the samourai.... ...... i accidentally found the 2nd one from an online shop just for $1200 in new condition



averagejoe said:


> The picture of you with the Kimono dress and suede Samourai is stunning! I love it!!!! And I loved reading your answers, too!
> 
> Dior should re-name the Samourai 1947 bag to the KellyNg bag!



awww~~~~thanks for the sweet compliments joe~~~
haha~i'm not Princess Diana nor Grace Kelly,and Dior absolutely won't notice a nobody kelly  
try to create my own brand,design my very own bag and name it as kellyng bag would be faster i think(although it takes yearssss) 

by the way,how was your break? hope you enjoy your new boots !!!


----------



## eminere

kellyng said:


> thanks emi~~~ it means coming from you!!! honestly i always think that you&#12288;and joe both have exquisite taste and an eye for fashion!
> 
> i love the Egypt saddle too! it's design looks much more practical (comparing to other country saddles), elegant and refinement yet at the same time.a dress and an egyptian saddle are enough for a party!
> as for the samourai.... ...... i accidentally found the 2nd one from an online shop just for $1200 in new condition


I think _you_ are the one with exquisite taste and an eye for fashion my dear. 

This is my favourite quote from your interview:
"Life is like a long drama, so please ignore what others think about you. Who is the main character in your drama?"

That's a very mature and intelligent outlook on life. 

I love the Egypt Saddle for its gold "plates" - it all looks just so incredibly luxe.

Is the second Samourai your backup?


----------



## AverageHuman

eminere&#8482;;21143865 said:
			
		

> I think _you_ are the one with exquisite taste and an eye for fashion my dear.
> 
> This is my favourite quote from your interview:
> "Life is like a long drama, so please ignore what others think about you. Who is the main character in your drama?"
> 
> That's a very mature and intelligent outlook on life.
> 
> I love the Egypt Saddle for its gold "plates" - it all looks just so incredibly luxe.
> 
> Is the second Samourai your backup?



haha....thanks  there are lots of ladies older than me,and i feel it's weird that a 22 years old girl telling readers about the life thingy. 

yeah,especially while the light hit those gold plates,ah.......(fainted)

haha...you read my mind!! it's backup. but i baby my bags and wondering  the 1st fuchsia would never show signs of wear 

p/s:love your new avatar!! wahoo~~~a charming boy is looking at me!


----------



## eminere

kellyng said:


> haha....thanks  there are lots of ladies older than me,and i feel it's weird that a 22 years old girl telling readers about the life thingy.
> 
> yeah,especially while the light hit those gold plates,ah.......(fainted)
> 
> haha...you read my mind!! it's backup. but i baby my bags and wondering  the 1st fuchsia would never show signs of wear
> 
> p/s:love your new avatar!! wahoo~~~a charming boy is looking at me!


I don't think age and wisdom are necessarily correlated. 

It's definitely a good idea to have a backup of such a rare and precious bag as the Samourai, you never know when it'll come in handy... Particularly since the line has been long discontinued there's no option to repair either.  Glad that your bags are holding up so well though!

Hehe it's the same model from my previous avatar.  Those cheekbones slay me... :shame:


----------



## averagejoe

kellyng said:


> thanks michi~~  was surprised while receiving message from the blogger through this forum.as for the grey croc samourai.... haven't yet,just back from vacation and the SA hasn't replied me yet(since that day i received your message)!
> honestly a bit annoyed...
> 
> 
> thanks emi~~~ it means coming from you!!! honestly i always think that you&#12288;and joe both have exquisite taste and an eye for fashion!
> 
> i love the Egypt saddle too! it's design looks much more practical (comparing to other country saddles), elegant and refinement yet at the same time.a dress and an egyptian saddle are enough for a party!
> as for the samourai.... ...... i accidentally found the 2nd one from an online shop just for $1200 in new condition
> 
> 
> 
> awww~~~~thanks for the sweet compliments joe~~~
> haha~i'm not Princess Diana nor Grace Kelly,and Dior absolutely won't notice a nobody kelly
> try to create my own brand,design my very own bag and name it as kellyng bag would be faster i think(although it takes yearssss)
> 
> by the way,how was your break? hope you enjoy your new boots !!!


 

Awww thanks for your compliments, Kelly! 

I haven't actually worn the new boots yet. The ground has had salt on it for a while due to colder temperatures and precipitation, and makes me nervous to use my boots. I guess they will have to wait till Spring. It's sad that they have been sitting in their original box, considering how they are more expensive than any other pair of shoes that I own at the moment (I'm definitely not getting my money's worth at the moment).

$1200? What a bargain! I wish I came across that too! I'd buy a second of something too if I saw it for an irresistable price, one to wear and one as a back-up in case I scratched/damaged the original. But so far I haven't found the greatest deals to encourage me to do that. 

I hope that you eventually get the crocodile Samourai. I haven't seen a picture of the actual bag before. I've only seen the Dior official pictures, which are sometimes quite different from the real thing.


----------



## AverageHuman

eminere;21144799 said:
			
		

> *I don't think age and wisdom are necessarily correlated.*
> 
> It's definitely a good idea to have a backup of such a rare and precious bag as the Samourai, you never know when it'll come in handy... Particularly since the line has been long discontinued there's no option to repair either.  Glad that your bags are holding up so well though!
> 
> Hehe it's the same model from my previous avatar.  Those cheekbones slay me... :shame:



couldn't agree with you more ! glad that someone lastly stand by my side!  seems like i need not worry so much,Lol~ 

as for samourai,it's getting harder to find them and i'd like to add more if by any chance.  

haha...i understand as my face is chubby and some models really look attractive  with their cheekbones. by the way,i also love his "wicked " smile




averagejoe said:


> Awww thanks for your compliments, Kelly!
> 
> I haven't actually worn the new boots yet. The ground has had salt on it for a while due to colder temperatures and precipitation, and makes me nervous to use my boots. I guess they will have to wait till Spring. It's sad that they have been sitting in their original box, considering how they are more expensive than any other pair of shoes that I own at the moment (I'm definitely not getting my money's worth at the moment).
> 
> $1200? What a bargain! I wish I came across that too! I'd buy a second of something too if I saw it for an irresistable price, one to wear and one as a back-up in case I scratched/damaged the original. But so far I haven't found the greatest deals to encourage me to do that.
> 
> I hope that you eventually get the crocodile Samourai. I haven't seen a picture of the actual bag before. I've only seen the Dior official pictures, which are sometimes quite different from the real thing.



haha~you deserve it!

never mind never mind...you can still wear other shoes and still look great in them as you are the one who set off your outfit! it's YOU who rock them!!! 

thanks...i'm still waiting for the reply as i'm worrying about the customs problem. i'll send you the pics i have and would love to hear your opinion!


----------



## michi_chi

kellyng said:


> eminere;21143865 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think _you_ are the one with exquisite taste and an eye for fashion my dear.
> 
> This is my favourite quote from your interview:
> "Life is like a long drama, so please ignore what others think about you. Who is the main character in your drama?"
> 
> That's a very mature and intelligent outlook on life.
> 
> I love the Egypt Saddle for its gold "plates" - it all looks just so incredibly luxe.
> 
> Is the second Samourai your backup?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha....thanks  there are lots of ladies older than me,and i feel it's weird that a 22 years old girl telling readers about the life thingy.
> 
> yeah,especially while the light hit those gold plates,ah.......(fainted)
> 
> haha...you read my mind!! it's backup. but i baby my bags and wondering  the 1st fuchsia would never show signs of wear
> 
> p/s:love your new avatar!! wahoo~~~a charming boy is looking at me!
Click to expand...


I thought so too! your answer to the last part was exactly what I think of things! Some people just follow fashion trends, but in order to live your life and find individuality, you have to find which items look good on YOU, not what other people like!

I wish I had enough money to get back ups for my favourite bags  Let me know if they don't reply within a few days time, I'll phone them up again and chase them up. I e-mailed them to tell them you were going to contact them once you've decided on a design and they e-mailed back and said they were looking forward to assisting you


----------



## averagejoe

kellyng said:


> thanks...i'm still waiting for the reply as i'm worrying about the customs problem. i'll send you the pics i have and would love to hear your opinion!


 
Can't believe there are 2 versions of the crocodile Samourai! WOW! I hope you find it so we can see MODELING PICS!!!

The duties may be outrageous for an item of that price. The Canadian customs charge for this type of product is 25% to 30% of the declared value, which would make the item cost more than a car after duties!!!!


----------



## michi_chi

averagejoe said:


> Can't believe there are 2 versions of the crocodile Samourai! WOW! I hope you find it so we can see MODELING PICS!!!
> 
> The duties may be outrageous for an item of that price. The Canadian customs charge for this type of product is 25% to 30% of the declared value, which would make the item cost more than a car after duties!!!!



I've got the photos on my computer, will post them up when I get home  I thought when I had spoken to UK customer service they had one at the outlet in Leccio, but they sent me 2 different photos!


----------



## michi_chi

kellyng said:


> thanks...i'm still waiting for the reply as i'm worrying about the customs problem. i'll send you the pics i have and would love to hear your opinion!



oops just read Kelly's post, I'll leave the posting of the grey croc Samourai photos up to Kelly then


----------



## averagejoe

Hedi Slimane, the former designer for Dior Homme, has replaced Stephano Pilati as the Creative Director of YSL. So one of the rumours that surfaced when Galliano got fired are true after all! And it also shows the Hedi Slimane wanted to design women's clothes. It was rumoured that one of his reasons for leaving Dior Homme is that he wanted to design women's wear at Dior, but Dior preferred Galliano's aesthetic. Slimane finally gets an opportunity.

He's going to give Phoebe Philo at Celine some competition with his focus on clean lines and geometry, much like Philo at Celine. I'm glad he's returned to fashion, but I wish he was working for an LVMH brand (would be nice if he returned to Dior Homme, too).

And Raf Simons has left Jil Sander. I wonder if it's for Dior.

http://www.vogue.it/en/magazine/daily-news/2012/02/hedi-slimane-replaces-pilati-at-ysl


----------



## eminere

averagejoe said:


> Hedi Slimane, the former designer for Dior Homme, has replaced Stephano Pilati as the Creative Director of YSL. So one of the rumours that surfaced when Galliano got fired are true after all! And it also shows the Hedi Slimane wanted to design women's clothes. It was rumoured that one of his reasons for leaving Dior Homme is that he wanted to design women's wear at Dior, but Dior preferred Galliano's aesthetic. Slimane finally gets an opportunity.
> 
> He's going to give Phoebe Philo at Celine some competition with his focus on clean lines and geometry, much like Philo at Celine. I'm glad he's returned to fashion, but I wish he was working for an LVMH brand (would be nice if he returned to Dior Homme, too).
> 
> And Raf Simons has left Jil Sander. I wonder if it's for Dior.
> 
> http://www.vogue.it/en/magazine/daily-news/2012/02/hedi-slimane-replaces-pilati-at-ysl


This is so strange! I was aware Raf had left Jil Sander but had no idea Stefano was leaving YSL - much less Hedi gunning to be his replacement.  To me, Stefano is such an intrinsic part of YSL and Hedi the designer of ultra-sharp men's clothing.


----------



## averagejoe

eminere&#8482;;21151814 said:
			
		

> This is so strange! I was aware Raf had left Jil Sander but had no idea Stefano was leaving YSL - much less Hedi gunning to be his replacement.  To me, Stefano is such an intrinsic part of YSL and Hedi the designer of ultra-sharp men's clothing.


 
I don't know why YSL didn't like Stefano. His direction may not have brought the brand to the same level of recognition that Pheobe Philo brought to Celine, but his designs were distinctively YSL. And he's been designing for YSL for years. 

At Jil Sander, it makes sense, since Jil Sander herself is taking the reigns once again (it's been confirmed). It makes sense to replace a designer if the brand's founder comes back.

There are also indications that Raf is not going to Dior at all. When will Dior finally decide?! Other brands have named replacements within days (or even minutes) of announcing the loss of their Creative Director. s the Dior job that bad that no one wants to take it?


----------



## AverageHuman

averagejoe said:


> Can't believe there are 2 versions of the crocodile Samourai! WOW! I hope you find it so we can see MODELING PICS!!!
> 
> The duties may be outrageous for an item of that price. The Canadian customs charge for this type of product is 25% to 30% of the declared value, which would make the item cost more than a car after duties!!!!



thanks for the info and your advice in choosing the grey croc!
i think the same thing and is glad that i make the right choice! and now,waiting for reply from Dior customer service.



michi_chi said:


> oops just read Kelly's post, I'll leave the posting of the grey croc Samourai photos up to Kelly then



michi,really thanks for your help. it's really annoying that i had asked them twice but still haven't received any reply. i once said will go to the Dior boutique but now....after back from vacation,my friend came to Tokyo and i have to show him around.


----------



## AverageHuman

averagejoe said:


> Hedi Slimane, the former designer for Dior Homme, has replaced Stephano Pilati as the Creative Director of YSL. So one of the rumours that surfaced when Galliano got fired are true after all! And it also shows the Hedi Slimane wanted to design women's clothes. It was rumoured that one of his reasons for leaving Dior Homme is that he wanted to design women's wear at Dior, but Dior preferred Galliano's aesthetic. Slimane finally gets an opportunity.
> 
> He's going to give Phoebe Philo at Celine some competition with his focus on clean lines and geometry, much like Philo at Celine. I'm glad he's returned to fashion, but I wish he was working for an LVMH brand (would be nice if he returned to Dior Homme, too).
> 
> And Raf Simons has left Jil Sander. I wonder if it's for Dior.
> 
> http://www.vogue.it/en/magazine/daily-news/2012/02/hedi-slimane-replaces-pilati-at-ysl



i think Hedi did great job at Dior Homme and is looking forward to his designs for YSL.


----------



## bonny_montana

Hello, I need some help please, Does any one here know what these numbers in my lady dior bag stand for....it is the year of manufacture if so how do decipher it...Thank you so much in advance

MA-1927  Found inside the bag behind its dior tag


----------



## eminere

bonny_montana said:


> Hello, I need some help please, Does any one here know what these numbers in my lady dior bag stand for....it is the year of manufacture if so how do decipher it...Thank you so much in advance
> 
> MA-1927  Found inside the bag behind its dior tag


I have answered your question where you posted in the other thread. There is no need to post multiple times.


----------



## bonny_montana

eminere;21155855 said:
			
		

> I have answered your question where you posted in the other thread. There is no need to post multiple times.


 


Hello, Thank you very much, sorry I posted twice...wasn't really sure the best place to post it, so thought I would try both.
Very grateful for your help.


----------



## averagejoe

To celebrate the opening of Dior's Beijing Shin Kong boutique last month, and Chinese New Year, Dior introduced a number of exclusive limited edition products, including a stunning crocodile Lady Dior set with rubies, and a Dior VIII watch with gold, rubies, and diamonds. 

The limited edition products also include ready-to-wear.


----------



## michi_chi

averagejoe said:


> To celebrate the opening of Dior's Beijing Shin Kong boutique last month, and Chinese New Year, Dior introduced a number of exclusive limited edition products, including a stunning crocodile Lady Dior set with rubies, and a Dior VIII watch with gold, rubies, and diamonds.
> 
> The limited edition products also include ready-to-wear.



wow the shift dress is amazing! I like the subtle rubies set into the hardware of the croc Lady Dior, means the beauty of the shape of the bag itself and the luxury of the croc skin is still prominent and that the rubies don't detract from this but enhances its refined elegance as a luxurious Dior item. Do you know how many of these were produced?


----------



## averagejoe

michi_chi said:


> wow the shift dress is amazing! I like the subtle rubies set into the hardware of the croc Lady Dior, means the beauty of the shape of the bag itself and the luxury of the croc skin is still prominent and that the rubies don't detract from this but enhances its refined elegance as a luxurious Dior item. Do you know how many of these were produced?


 
I don't know, but with the rubies, it actually could be a one-of-a-kind piece.


----------



## michi_chi

kellyng said:


> michi,really thanks for your help. it's really annoying that i had asked them twice but still haven't received any reply. i once said will go to the Dior boutique but now....after back from vacation,my friend came to Tokyo and i have to show him around.


 
You've got a reply from Dior...they sent *me* a reply instead to the e-mail you sent them, I think  I've forwarded you the e-mail they sent me, but I think what I might need to do is phone them and actually ask Catia to send you the form


----------



## AverageHuman

michi_chi said:


> You've got a reply from Dior...they sent *me* a reply instead to the e-mail you sent them, I think  I've forwarded you the e-mail they sent me, but I think what I might need to do is phone them and actually ask Catia to send you the form



thanks michi!
i also received a reply from them,calling me Ms Tang (although i had written my name )

seems like they had read my mail and wondering why they don't reply my questions.( i had asked them to send me more pics so i can know how the condition is) 

never mind,i will reply them and see what they do next


----------



## johnnjohn2011

i have been watching this show now...
www.diormag.com click on live show....ready to wear collection...what is your opininion about the dresses? i think after Galliano left, the artwork seems dead....like some of the dresses but not the lady diors


----------



## averagejoe

johnnjohn2011 said:


> i have been watching this show now...
> http://www.diormag.com click on live show....ready to wear collection...what is your opininion about the dresses? i think after Galliano left, the artwork seems dead....like some of the dresses but not the lady diors


 
I'm getting used to the new direction at Dior. Instead of dramatic colours and shapes, Dior under Bill Gaytten's direction is a lot more understated. In a way, it is more marketable since the feminine silhouette with the cinched waist that is so iconic to Dior is dramatic enough on its own. When these silhouettes are decorated more, then the look is extravagant, which normally makes women hesitant to invest in such pieces.

I miss the asymmetry that Galliano infused in his designs. His designs draped over the body beautifully.

Now, instead of looking organic, the clothes under Gaytten's direction look more structured and a bit too "balanced". They're beautiful, but in a very restrained way. Almost a bit masculin.


And I don't know why Dior can get away with increasedsales without a head designer. It's important to have a new vision as well. Gaytten's designs, as beautiful as they are, are too much on the "safe" side.


----------



## johnnjohn2011

averagejoe said:


> I'm getting used to the new direction at Dior. Instead of dramatic colours and shapes, Dior under Bill Gaytten's direction is a lot more understated. In a way, it is more marketable since the feminine silhouette with the cinched waist that is so iconic to Dior is dramatic enough on its own. When these silhouettes are decorated more, then the look is extravagant, which normally makes women hesitant to invest in such pieces.
> 
> I miss the asymmetry that Galliano infused in his designs. His designs draped over the body beautifully.
> 
> Now, instead of looking organic, the clothes under Gaytten's direction look more structured and a bit too "balanced". They're beautiful, but in a very restrained way. Almost a bit masculin.
> 
> 
> its true that they are more wearable rather than a display item in an exhibition centre....so im sure more people will buy it. but i would like to see a bit more variety in the way they are created.. lets wait n see....
> 
> And I don't know why Dior can get away with increasedsales without a head designer. It's important to have a new vision as well. Gaytten's designs, as beautiful as they are, are too much on the "safe" side.



its true that these clothes are wearable rather than an item which can only be kept in an exhibition centre..so im sure more people will buy it.but i would like to see a bit more variety clothes...lets wait n ceee


----------



## eminere

averagejoe said:


> I miss the asymmetry that Galliano infused in his designs. His designs draped over the body beautifully.
> 
> Now, instead of looking organic, the clothes under Gaytten's direction look more structured and a bit too "balanced". They're beautiful, but in a very restrained way. Almost a bit masculin.
> 
> 
> And I don't know why Dior can get away with increasedsales without a head designer. It's important to have a new vision as well. Gaytten's designs, as beautiful as they are, are too much on the "safe" side.


Excellent points, couldn't agree more.


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> I'm getting used to the new direction at Dior. Instead of dramatic colours and shapes, Dior under Bill Gaytten's direction is a lot more understated. In a way, it is more marketable since the feminine silhouette with the cinched waist that is so iconic to Dior is dramatic enough on its own. When these silhouettes are decorated more, then the look is extravagant, which normally makes women hesitant to invest in such pieces.
> 
> I miss the asymmetry that Galliano infused in his designs. His designs draped over the body beautifully.
> 
> Now, instead of looking organic, the clothes under Gaytten's direction look more structured and a bit too "balanced". They're beautiful, but in a very restrained way. Almost a bit masculin.
> 
> 
> 
> And I don't know why Dior can get away with increasedsales without a head designer. It's important to have a new vision as well. Gaytten's designs, as beautiful as they are, are too much on the "safe" side.



I agree.  The looks are very pretty, definitely very wearable.  However, there isn't a lot of flair, just like with the Haute Couture collection.  The focus seems to be all on the construction, and all the silhouettes are in the classic "8" shape that Monsieur Dior loved.  However, there isn't a lot of variation, and some of the Bar Jackets look white boxy and manly.  I also feel some of the sleeves are too slouchy, and would prefer them to be more tapered.

there were a couple of looks i did really like, included below!  also i love how karlie saunters down the runway now with such confidence and spunk.  she really stands out and i think she knows that she owns the dior runway!


----------



## johnnjohn2011

hightea_xx said:


> I agree.  The looks are very pretty, definitely very wearable.  However, there isn't a lot of flair, just like with the Haute Couture collection.  The focus seems to be all on the construction, and all the silhouettes are in the classic "8" shape that Monsieur Dior loved.  However, there isn't a lot of variation, and some of the Bar Jackets look white boxy and manly.  I also feel some of the sleeves are too slouchy, and would prefer them to be more tapered.
> 
> there were a couple of looks i did really like, included below!  also i love how karlie saunters down the runway now with such confidence and spunk.  she really stands out and i think she knows that she owns the dior runway!



yes, i was watching the show and these are the dresses i liked, apart from the red one...they are soo beautiful...with more flares....the model in long gown looks extremely sexy in that...dress


----------



## averagejoe

Wow Tim Blanks wasn't very kind to the collection in his review for Style.com. I agree with his view. It IS frustrating to wait for Dior's news of their new designer. The company is not doing anything to control the rumours. At this point, it's as if they can't attract anyone to work for the brand, and that all they care about is sales, not creativity. If Christian Dior himself thought that, then there would be no such thing as the "New Look". In fact, his brand would not have made it very far.

Sadly, I fell in love with Dior years ago because of creativity. Now, it's so commercialized that the house offers nothing new. At least well-established brands like Balenciaga and Chanel are able to produce new trends each season. With Gaytten, everything is too classic and safe. After the Spring 2012 show, it was promised that a new designer would be chosen in a "few weeks". What a lie. 

Gaytten is talented, but with his wild Fall 2011 couture show to haunt him, he won't be able to show anything new for Dior.

And some people attribute Gaytten to the increased sales. I think that the increased sales have to do with their advertising campaigns and their new designer rumours, which inevitably bring attention to the brand (even if the attention is negative). After a while, people won't even care if Dior chose a new designer, because it's like waiting too long for something to happen. When it does happen, people are not interested anymore.


----------



## eminere

I am very disappointed with this new collection.

I agree with Tim Blanks. I generally find his reviews, along with those from a small handful of other critics, to be a bellwether for a particular collection's (editorial) popularity. And after reading his review for this collection I wouldn't be surprised if other journalists and fashion editors are similarly unimpressed.

Sure, there were the classic cinched waists and full skirts that are Dior hallmarks, and I liked the smattering of pretty berry hues, but beyond that Tim hit the nail on the head when he said the collection as a whole was lifeless and restrained. Bill Gaytten showed again more of the same - the same disparate styles even within the one collection, without harmony and lacking excitement. The clothes look like they could've come from any label, and that is nothing short of a tragedy for a house that was once esteemed and revered for being so directional and fashion-forward.

What started out as an intriguing tease while we waited for a new creative director to be announced is now really turning into an annoyance. And the clothes aren't good enough to distract us from this. I fear this is going to be an ever-expanding blight in the Dior annals.


----------



## eminere

Cathy Horyn's review at _The New York Times_ makes for great reading too: A New Look, but Is It Dior?

Essentially the same complaint:



> But in the main, the clothes didn&#8217;t look like Dior. The leathers, most of the coats, and the trousers had a hard, anonymous look to them: maybe a little of Céline, maybe a little of a commercial Italian line, but without the finesse of either. Dior is lightness, femininity (tailored, too) and gorgeous colors &#8212; or, at least, it was.
> 
> Mr. Gaytten obviously wanted to put some oomph in the ready-to-wear, but his judgment suggests that, while he can execute a specific style (garments with contrasting panels, for example), he apparently cannot see Dior whole. He does not have a more compelling or up-to-date vision for it.


----------



## averagejoe

eminere;21210041 said:
			
		

> What started out as an intriguing tease while we waited for a new creative director to be announced is now really turning into an annoyance. And the clothes aren't good enough to distract us from this. I fear this is going to be an ever-expanding blight in the Dior annals.


 
Well said! Maybe they should switch Sydney Toledano with a new CEO to give the brand a new direction. I'm not a fan of Sydney, because of what he said about Galliano. To distance Galliano from the brand when he was first fired, Sydney said that Galliano hardly communicated with him. It was as if Galliano has his own agenda, which is not true considering how Galliano's creations were all reviewed and "edited" to death by Sydney and Bernard Arnault before they are shown to the world. I see that as Sydney's fault. Based on what he said, he had identified a problem early on and never bothered to fix it. 

And everyone at Dior forgot that it is Galliano's work that is still pushing the brand forward. The Dior VIII came from the ultra successful Dior Christal which was designed by Galliano (who else would've thought of the pyramids on the bracelet?). The attention that Dior gets as a fashion house is attributed to Galliano, who shot the brand from a dusty old label to one worthy of materialistic worship. Galliano drew the world's attention on the Lady Dior bag with the Lady Dior Saga, allowing the price of the bag to double within 2 years while seeing increased demand. Dior is still using Galliano's muses, like Charlize Theron, Marion Cotillard, Natalie Portman, and Karlie Kloss to drive the success of the brand. 

Dior's Joaillerie line, designed by the brilliant Victoire de Castellane, will not be what it is if Galliano did not make drama Dior's agenda again (drama had died at Dior after the departure of Yves Saint Laurent in the 60s). Had Galliano been a minimalist designer, Victoire's jewelry will seem a bit oddly dramatic for the codes of the House of Dior.

I hope that the fashion world can give negative pressure to Dior to encourage them to hire a new creative director. When I looked at the pictures of the new collection again today, I thought of the mass market brand Reitmans, especially with all the safe muted colours. I generally don't like Reitmans because their styles are very boring, let alone dull in colour.


A few more seasons of this, and Dior becomes as dull as when Marc Bohan and Gianfranco Ferre designed for the brand. If those boring clothes didn't sell well back in those days, then I wonder why Dior's management thinks that they will sell well now.


----------



## eminere

And the review from that other great fashion critic, Suzy Menkes of _The International Herald Tribune_, is in: Lightening Up That Old New Look

Menkes was kinder:



> In one way the collection was faultless. The embroideries were icons of craftsmanship; the tailoring was impeccable, and there was a lightness to the collection that lifted it from the weight of history.
> 
> What it lacked was any pizazz, any zingy connection to fashion as entertainment, an essential element of today. Even a celebrity front row or a red carpet appearance cannot create magic on the runway.


----------



## averagejoe

eminere;21212260 said:
			
		

> And the review from that other great fashion critic, Suzy Menkes of _The International Herald Tribune_, is in: Lightening Up That Old New Look
> 
> Menkes was kinder:


 
Thanks for sharing this quote 

Suzy Menkes summed it up perfectly. Mila Kunis in the front row will get people to talk about the show, but not so much the clothes (which is what the show is supposed to be about!).


----------



## eminere

averagejoe said:


> Well said! Maybe they should switch Sydney Toledano with a new CEO to give the brand a new direction. I'm not a fan of Sydney, because of what he said about Galliano. To distance Galliano from the brand when he was first fired, Sydney said that Galliano hardly communicated with him. It was as if Galliano has his own agenda, which is not true considering how Galliano's creations were all reviewed and "edited" to death by Sydney and Bernard Arnault before they are shown to the world. I see that as Sydney's fault. Based on what he said, he had identified a problem early on and never bothered to fix it.


I doubt Sidney is going anywhere. 

Personally, I think he said and did the right thing when Galliano was removed. It was completely necessary from a PR point of view, and management needed to do damage control. So it might have come across as clinical, detached, even ruthless, but it was nonetheless important for the future of the brand and the company that people were made aware that Galliano's personal views had nothing to do with Dior and were indeed dissonant with the house's values, and of course those of modern society.

While senior management may have had vetting access to the collections before they were shown, do we know for a fact that Galliano communicated his racist tendencies to Sidney?  I certainly don't think Mr Arnault would ever have imagined in a thousand years that Galliano would be shamed so publicly.  What could Sidney have done to prevent that moment forever caught on tape? Short of keeping someone on a permanent leash under house arrest it is impossible to control the person's actions at all times.



averagejoe said:


> And everyone at Dior forgot that it is Galliano's work that is still pushing the brand forward. The Dior VIII came from the ultra successful Dior Christal which was designed by Galliano (who else would've thought of the pyramids on the bracelet?). The attention that Dior gets as a fashion house is attributed to Galliano, who shot the brand from a dusty old label to one worthy of materialistic worship. Galliano drew the world's attention on the Lady Dior bag with the Lady Dior Saga, allowing the price of the bag to double within 2 years while seeing increased demand. Dior is still using Galliano's muses, like Charlize Theron, Marion Cotillard, Natalie Portman, and Karlie Kloss to drive the success of the brand.


This is why I think the days where a designer is lauded to celebrity, even a god-like status at Dior are well and truly over.  Mr Arnault would never allow someone to become so glorified again for fear of history repeating itself. As Karl Lagerfeld said, for someone who believed in a young and then-unknown Galliano and painstakingly cultivated his talent, it was as much a personal betrayal for Mr Arnault as it was a professional one.

I don't think anyone can deny Galliano's genius nor the fact that he did great work at Dior. In fact, it is precisely because of this that we may find Bill's collections so underwhelming, because we've had the privilege of witnessing all the previous truly sublime ones under Galliano and we can compare. Had Galliano never existed at Dior, Bill's clothes could've been perfectly acceptable and welcome. But he has some pretty big shoes to fill and it seems he is not filling them as well as we'd like - or how we imagine we'd like him to fill them. And this is why the brand is finding it difficult to prove to the world that it is greater than the sum of its parts and that it can survive well without the mystique of a famous designer.


----------



## averagejoe

On a brighter topic (literally), Dior's new book "Dior Joaillerie" is simply divine.I received my pre-ordered copy this week. 

The book uses a lot of catalogue pictures, unlike the Dior Couture book by Patrick Demarchelier. It also breaks down Victoire de Castellane's creations into chapters. Each chapter provides a story for her creations (and their inspiration), including Milly-La-Foret, Fiancee du Vampir, Milly Carnivora (my favourite lin), Reines et Rois, Belladone Island, and La Rose Dior. Overall, the book is a must-have for any fan of Victoire de Castellane.

(The pictures I have provided are not of the one that I own. I took these pictures from another website)


----------



## eminere

averagejoe said:


> On a brighter topic (literally), Dior's new book "Dior Joaillerie" is simply divine.I received my pre-ordered copy this week.
> 
> The book uses a lot of catalogue pictures, unlike the Dior Couture book by Patrick Demarchelier. It also breaks down Victoire de Castellane's creations into chapters. Each chapter provides a story for her creations (and their inspiration), including Milly-La-Foret, Fiancee du Vampir, Milly Carnivora (my favourite lin), Reines et Rois, Belladone Island, and La Rose Dior. Overall, the book is a must-have for any fan of Victoire de Castellane.
> 
> (The pictures I have provided are not of the one that I own. I took these pictures from another website)


Congrats!  I can't wait to receive our copies as well.

Fans of Victoire de Castellane will be extra pleased because the book features many of her original sketches or _gouaches_. And the narrative provided by jewellery historian Michele Heuze for each collection is simply a delight to read too.


----------



## averagejoe

eminere;21212497 said:
			
		

> Personally, I think he said and did the right thing when Galliano was removed. It was completely necessary from a PR point of view, and management needed to do damage control. So it might have come across as clinical, detached, even ruthless, but it was nonetheless important for the future of the brand and the company that people were made aware that Galliano's personal views had nothing to do with Dior and were indeed dissonant with the house's values, and of course those of modern society.


 
You're right. In a world where people judge others so harshly without applying the same judgement to themselves, it was necessary for Dior to do what they did to Galliano. It did feel cold and ruthless, but had it not been done, the image of the brand goes down with the designer.




			
				eminere;21212497 said:
			
		

> And this is why the brand is finding it difficult to prove to the world that it is greater than the sum of its parts and that it can survive well without the mystique of a famous designer


 
I hope that the Dior management team sees this as well. They seem to think everything is fine, although the fashion world's patience says otherwise. After waiting more than a year, it's time to resolve this issue once and for all.


----------



## eminere

averagejoe said:


> I hope that the Dior management team sees this as well. They seem to think everything is fine, although the fashion world's patience says otherwise. After waiting more than a year, it's time to resolve this issue once and for all.


I am dying for a resolution as well but all too often management concerns itself only (or primarily) with sales performance not press editorial, and I'm sure the most recent record of profits helped bolster their confidence that all is still functioning well. Let's hope the bottom line isn't all they're looking at and that they _are_ searching for a new creative director.


----------



## averagejoe

eminere;21212676 said:
			
		

> I am dying for a resolution as well but all too often management concerns itself only (or primarily) with sales performance not press editorial, and I'm sure the most recent record of profits helped bolster their confidence that all is still functioning well. Let's hope the bottom line isn't all they're looking at and that they _are_ searching for a new creative director.


 
Something tells me that they're not even looking for one. After all, it's not that hard to find one. Haute Couture may not be on everyone's resume, but it also wasn't on Riccardo Tisci's when he was first hired by LVMH, and yet he was able to impress season after season.


----------



## averagejoe

eminere;21212623 said:
			
		

> Congrats!  I can't wait to receive our copies as well.
> 
> Fans of Victoire de Castellane will be extra pleased because the book features many of her original sketches or _gouaches_. And the narrative provided by jewellery historian Michele Heuze for each collection is simply a delight to read too.


 
The book also features a picture of Mila Kunis with a Dior ring. I thought it was her, but had to confirm on the internet since the book doesn't have a lot of captions.


----------



## michi_chi

those are amazing photos of Victoire de Castellane's work with Dior's jewellery! I was undecided about whether or not to purchase the book; I love the detail shoe puts into her designs and I did buy it from Amazon UK, but on the off chance, I decided to check the Dior Couture book by Patrick Demarchelier again (when I ordered it previously, dispatch time was 3-4 weeks, but at 3 weeks waiting time, Amazon informed me my order was cancelled as the publisher was out of stock). Luckily for me, the book is once again in stock and the price has dropped from £68 to now *£45.50*! I immediately cancelled my order for the Joaillerie book and placed an order for Demarchelier's book!

I'm a big fan of the clothes before the jewellery (could never afford them), but if the book is still available by the end of the month, I'm getting that one too, but judging by how fast Demarchelier's books were selling like hotcakes, I'm hoping Rizzoli Publications either produced enough (ie more) stock to meet demand, or will as they did with the Demarchelier book, produce more to meet disappointed customers who couldn't buy the book the first time around!

*edit:* forget what I said above, couldn't help myself, ordered the Joaillerie book with my credit card, only 4 copies left, but the last time, Amazon stated on their site that more stock was to come, but it didn't and I didn't want to take the chance of losing not having both of these amazing and inspiring books from my bookcase, especially since I technically got 2 books for the price of one (I still have a £30 Amazon gift voucher for Christmas that ended up not getting used when my order for the Dior Couture book was cancelled), so the Joaillerie book is technically free!


----------



## averagejoe

michi_chi said:


> those are amazing photos of Victoire de Castellane's work with Dior's jewellery! I was undecided about whether or not to purchase the book; I love the detail shoe puts into her designs and I did buy it from Amazon UK, but on the off chance, I decided to check the Dior Couture book by Patrick Demarchelier again (when I ordered it previously, dispatch time was 3-4 weeks, but at 3 weeks waiting time, Amazon informed me my order was cancelled as the publisher was out of stock). Luckily for me, the book is once again in stock and the price has dropped from £68 to now *£45.50*! I immediately cancelled my order for the Joaillerie book and placed an order for Demarchelier's book!
> 
> I'm a big fan of the clothes before the jewellery (could never afford them), but if the book is still available by the end of the month, I'm getting that one too, but judging by how fast Demarchelier's books were selling like hotcakes, I'm hoping Rizzoli Publications either produced enough (ie more) stock to meet demand, or will as they did with the Demarchelier book, produce more to meet disappointed customers who couldn't buy the book the first time around!
> 
> *edit:* forget what I said above, couldn't help myself, ordered the Joaillerie book with my credit card, only 4 copies left, but the last time, Amazon stated on their site that more stock was to come, but it didn't and I didn't want to take the chance of losing not having both of these amazing and inspiring books from my bookcase, especially since I technically got 2 books for the price of one (I still have a £30 Amazon gift voucher for Christmas that ended up not getting used when my order for the Dior Couture book was cancelled), so the Joaillerie book is technically free!


 
Good decision! I'm so glad that I pre-ordered the Dior Couture book. The book is completely out of stock at Indigo (the Canadian bookstore chain). That's why I pre-ordered the Dior Joaillerie book as well.

I didn't know that Dior books were generally rare. During Dior's 60th Anniversary, the boutiques stocked up on the Dior book ($250 USD) that was new at the time. I decided not to buy it. But when I wanted it, it was sold out completely in Canada (including Amazon). I ended up getting the book in Las Vegas at the Assouline store, 4 years later. To this day, the book has not been re-stocked in Canada.


----------



## michi_chi

averagejoe said:


> Good decision! I'm so glad that I pre-ordered the Dior Couture book. The book is completely out of stock at Indigo (the Canadian bookstore chain). That's why I pre-ordered the Dior Joaillerie book as well.
> 
> I didn't know that Dior books were generally rare. During Dior's 60th Anniversary, the boutiques stocked up on the Dior book ($250 USD) that was new at the time. I decided not to buy it. But when I wanted it, it was sold out completely in Canada (including Amazon). I ended up getting the book in Las Vegas at the Assouline store, 4 years later. To this day, the book has not been re-stocked in Canada.



I thought it wouldn't be so exclusive either, especially with Dior books selling out so quickly and the publishers' informing Amazon that there's no more stock and I wasn't told there were going to be more! When I read your post about the Couture book, I was really excited and saw it on Amazon, but the price tag of £68.25 made me hesitate - I've never spent so much on a book in my life, so when I got the gift card, I was over the moon, by then it was too late and my only option in believing further copies weren't going to be published, the price of £150 on Ebay made me give up. I do think third time's the charm (with my Ballet, D'Trick and now the books ) I can get my first choice Dior book again at approx 30% off!

Basically I paid full price for the Joaillerie book and only £15 for the Couture book, so with the gift card it's like paying for the Couture book and getting the Joaillerie book for free


----------



## averagejoe

michi_chi said:


> I thought it wouldn't be so exclusive either, especially with Dior books selling out so quickly and the publishers' informing Amazon that there's no more stock and I wasn't told there were going to be more! When I read your post about the Couture book, I was really excited and saw it on Amazon, but the price tag of £68.25 made me hesitate - I've never spent so much on a book in my life, so when I got the gift card, I was over the moon, by then it was too late and my only option in believing further copies weren't going to be published, the price of £150 on Ebay made me give up. I do think third time's the charm (with my Ballet, D'Trick and now the books ) I can get my first choice Dior book again at approx 30% off!
> 
> Basically I paid full price for the Joaillerie book and only £15 for the Couture book, so with the gift card it's like paying for the Couture book and getting the Joaillerie book for free


 
I normally don't like spending so much money on a book, but the Dior books are absolutely worth their price. 

I purchased the Alexander McQueen Savage Beauty book too. Even though it was significantly cheaper, the book just doesn't wow me. The clothes are displayed on mannequins, giving the dresses a lifeless quality to them. What's worse is that the background behind the mannequins is the same solid grey wall throughout the book. Even though the dresses are exceptional, they cannot stand on their own in comparison to a Dior Haute Couture dress, or a Dior Joaillerie piece. Whereas McQueen's designs are based on death and the human anatomy, Dior's designs (with the exception of Bill Gaytten's) focus on fantasy and dreams.


----------



## eminere

averagejoe said:


> The book also features a picture of Mila Kunis with a Dior ring. I thought it was her, but had to confirm on the internet since the book doesn't have a lot of captions.


Yes, this picture previously appeared in an editorial in _W_ magazine.


----------



## eminere

michi_chi said:


> those are amazing photos of Victoire de Castellane's work with Dior's jewellery! I was undecided about whether or not to purchase the book; I love the detail shoe puts into her designs and I did buy it from Amazon UK, but on the off chance, I decided to check the Dior Couture book by Patrick Demarchelier again (when I ordered it previously, dispatch time was 3-4 weeks, but at 3 weeks waiting time, Amazon informed me my order was cancelled as the publisher was out of stock). Luckily for me, the book is once again in stock and the price has dropped from £68 to now *£45.50*! I immediately cancelled my order for the Joaillerie book and placed an order for Demarchelier's book!
> 
> I'm a big fan of the clothes before the jewellery (could never afford them), but if the book is still available by the end of the month, I'm getting that one too, but judging by how fast Demarchelier's books were selling like hotcakes, I'm hoping Rizzoli Publications either produced enough (ie more) stock to meet demand, or will as they did with the Demarchelier book, produce more to meet disappointed customers who couldn't buy the book the first time around!
> 
> *edit:* forget what I said above, couldn't help myself, ordered the Joaillerie book with my credit card, only 4 copies left, but the last time, Amazon stated on their site that more stock was to come, but it didn't and I didn't want to take the chance of losing not having both of these amazing and inspiring books from my bookcase, especially since I technically got 2 books for the price of one (I still have a £30 Amazon gift voucher for Christmas that ended up not getting used when my order for the Dior Couture book was cancelled), so the Joaillerie book is technically free!


You will not regret your two purchases. Both books offer breathtaking, beautiful imagery that really capture the different types of artistry involved and are definite collectables for any Dior fan.


----------



## michi_chi

eminere;21215236 said:
			
		

> You will not regret your two purchases. Both books offer breathtaking, beautiful imagery that really capture the different types of artistry involved and are definite collectables for any Dior fan.



thanks, I know I won't regret it! I knew if I were to keep any reference books, they'd be the Dior ones; I'm not a big fan of any other fashion houses as much as I am Dior! I'm hoping Amazon keeps its promise to despatch my books tomorrow, I'm anticipating the arrival of the books by the end of the week, going by their 3-5 day estimated delivery! I'm eagerly awaiting for my books to arrive so I can pore over them as much as I eagerly await the arrival of my bags!


----------



## JadeCrystal0610

anyone knows rose sorbet also comes in patent leather? I just saw some reseller on fb posting the picture..


----------



## averagejoe

Dior's first quarterly results are in or 2012.

According to Fashionista which quoted WWD, 



> profits had more than doubled to $118.4 million and in-store sales increased by 28%.



Dior is on it's way to becoming one of the top 10 most valuable luxury companies. Maybe they'll beat Fendi or Burberry this year.

And this news is also bad news for those of us who want to find out who Dior's next designer will be; looks like they may just make us wait longer (and at the end of it, probably say that Bill Gaytten is the new designer). By that day, this Dior drama would feel like an awfully long and painful movie with a dull ending.

Looks like profit always drives away creativity. No wonder people were so outraged when LVMH bought 21% of Hermes' shares.


----------



## _blush_

EDIT: Sorry guys! Managed to post a new thread instead!


----------



## michi_chi

averagejoe said:


> Dior's first quarterly results are in or 2012.
> 
> According to Fashionista which quoted WWD,
> 
> 
> 
> Dior is on it's way to becoming one of the top 10 most valuable luxury companies. Maybe they'll beat Fendi or Burberry this year.
> 
> And this news is also bad news for those of us who want to find out who Dior's next designer will be; looks like they may just make us wait longer (and at the end of it, probably say that Bill Gaytten is the new designer). By that day, this Dior drama would feel like an awfully long and painful movie with a dull ending.
> 
> Looks like profit always drives away creativity. No wonder people were so outraged when LVMH bought 21% of Hermes' shares.



Wow, that amount is....amazing! But at the same time, a bit disappointing, like you said, because this shows that sales are through the roof and they probably won't be quick on their heels to find a new creative director anytime soon and they can attribute their sales to the brand itself, not the creativity. But at the same time, since Galliano took over from 1997, I have to say that a lot of Bill's success is building on the staples Galliano came up with and he's just updating them to suit different age ranges and personal styles! It might last for a while, but it won't last forever. Soon people will be biting at the bit to know what else Dior can come up with, not those non-identifiable envelope clutches with large gemstones that could have been borrowed from Prada's runway


----------



## averagejoe

michi_chi said:


> Wow, that amount is....amazing! But at the same time, a bit disappointing, like you said, because this shows that sales are through the roof and they probably won't be quick on their heels to find a new creative director anytime soon and they can attribute their sales to the brand itself, not the creativity. But at the same time, since Galliano took over from 1997, I have to say that a lot of Bill's success is building on the staples Galliano came up with and he's just updating them to suit different age ranges and personal styles! It might last for a while, but it won't last forever. Soon people will be biting at the bit to know what else Dior can come up with, not those non-identifiable envelope clutches with large gemstones that could have been borrowed from Prada's runway


 
Yes. Eventually, brands that don't have new direction lose lustre, and become dusty old labels again. 

Pheobe Philo's influence on Celine and Tisci on Givenchy are evidence that labels need a talented designer. They both shot their brands to critical acclaim and skyrocketing sales.


----------



## _blush_

Hey guys,

Is there a link to a post or thread that has tips on how to tell a fake Dior from a real one? I have this girl I know who wants to sell off her Lady Dior, but I know she has a combination of Fake and Real bags..

I won't be able to take photos in her presence, so I'd like to examine for myself whether or not it's real.. So, any tips??


----------



## michi_chi

naachyan said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Is there a link to a post or thread that has tips on how to tell a fake Dior from a real one? I have this girl I know who wants to sell off her Lady Dior, but I know she has a combination of Fake and Real bags..
> 
> I won't be able to take photos in her presence, so I'd like to examine for myself whether or not it's real.. So, any tips??



Unfortunately, as many members have posted over time, we do not endorse posting tips for identifying fakes from authentic Diors on the forum. This is because there are some lurking members who are in the industry of producing and selling fakes and the forum as a whole does not support this trade. In providing such updated information on the forums mean that these members are able to improve their products to look more genuine, so I'm afraid if you want when the Lady Dior is sold, you can ask for more photos or post the listing on the Authenticate This Dior thread following the instructions in post #1.

If you feel she's deliberately selling a fake Lady Dior, you should maybe advise her against it, if she's a friend she'll maybe listen to you, but if she's not sure whether what she's selling is a fake, then you could try to encourage her to post photos of her bag on the thread


----------



## _blush_

michi_chi said:


> Unfortunately, as many members have posted over time, we do not endorse posting tips for identifying fakes from authentic Diors on the forum. This is because there are some lurking members who are in the industry of producing and selling fakes and the forum as a whole does not support this trade. In providing such updated information on the forums mean that these members are able to improve their products to look more genuine, so I'm afraid if you want when the Lady Dior is sold, you can ask for more photos or post the listing on the Authenticate This Dior thread following the instructions in post #1.
> 
> If you feel she's deliberately selling a fake Lady Dior, you should maybe advise her against it, if she's a friend she'll maybe listen to you, but if she's not sure whether what she's selling is a fake, then you could try to encourage her to post photos of her bag on the thread



I see! That totally makes sense! Thank you!
The girl doesn't speak English so I doubt she'll post them here even if I ask her to, but I'll just be blunt with her and ask her permission to take photos!

Thanks again!!


----------



## averagejoe

WHOA! I just saw this bag on the Dior site and my heart stopped! It's so beautiful! I love the metallic frame!


----------



## michi_chi

averagejoe said:


> WHOA! I just saw this bag on the Dior site and my heart stopped! It's so beautiful! I love the metallic frame!



wow, it's a nice more updated look for the Granville, almost futuristic! But I see it as more coming into like with the Diorissimo and not a big fan unfortunately


----------



## honey

averagejoe said:
			
		

> WHOA! I just saw this bag on the Dior site and my heart stopped! It's so beautiful! I love the metallic frame!



This is a sexy looking bag!!!! lol


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> WHOA! I just saw this bag on the Dior site and my heart stopped! It's so beautiful! I love the metallic frame!



the love child of diorissimo and granville!


----------



## eminere

averagejoe said:


> WHOA! I just saw this bag on the Dior site and my heart stopped! It's so beautiful! I love the metallic frame!


I was wondering when this would be uploaded to the web site.  It's from Cruise 2012 and is a special "silver edition" of the Granville.  It is available exclusively in the medium size in black or gris glace deerskin.


----------



## averagejoe

eminere&#8482;;21549215 said:
			
		

> I was wondering when this would be uploaded to the web site. It's from Cruise 2012 and is a special "silver edition" of the Granville. It is available exclusively in the medium size in black or gris glace deerskin.


 
Do you know the price of this bag, and is it less than the hand-stitched Granville?

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## ELboy

hi, i hope im posting this in the right thread..

can anyone tell me the reference numbers for both Lady Dior medium size
in geranium and grenade colours? i tried to look for it in the website but
can't seem to find it. a friend is going to Paris next month, am hoping
that she could find either bag for me.. thanks!


----------



## eminere

averagejoe said:


> Do you know the price of this bag, and is it less than the hand-stitched Granville?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!


It's about EUR2,900; I don't have the exact price for this on hand at the moment. It's a little more expensive than the regular Granville.


----------



## eminere

ELboy said:


> hi, i hope im posting this in the right thread..
> 
> can anyone tell me the reference numbers for both Lady Dior medium size
> in geranium and grenade colours? i tried to look for it in the website but
> can't seem to find it. a friend is going to Paris next month, am hoping
> that she could find either bag for me.. thanks!


The colour codes are:

Geranium = 271
Grenade = 303


----------



## ELboy

eminere;21552063 said:
			
		

> The colour codes are:
> 
> Geranium = 271
> Grenade = 303



thank you! thank you!!! will email her these references now!


----------



## averagejoe

eminere;21552039 said:
			
		

> It's about EUR2,900; I don't have the exact price for this on hand at the moment. It's a little more expensive than the regular Granville.


 
 Oh my. The price is too high for me. It means that it will be around $3700 Canadian. 

Sigh...


(thanks for the info, Emi)


----------



## eminere

averagejoe said:


> Oh my. The price is too high for me. It means that it will be around $3700 Canadian.
> 
> Sigh...
> 
> 
> (thanks for the info, Emi)


It's about USD4,300. Quite the pretty penny...


----------



## PiaG

The Dior chat


----------



## averagejoe

eminere;21559316 said:
			
		

> It's about USD4,300. Quite the pretty penny...


 
Oh my! It's almost as expensive as the Diorissimo!

Thank you again for the info.


----------



## _blush_

OK this might sound stupid but...

I've decided that I want a Lambskin Lady Dior for my 30th birthday 

The thing is, I'm 28.

Should I wait till my 30th to purchase it, even though It may have increased in price.. (But I may have gotten a raise at my job by then so I might be able to save up for it), or should I get one now at the current price and open the box when I turn 30?


----------



## averagejoe

naachyan said:


> OK this might sound stupid but...
> 
> I've decided that I want a Lambskin Lady Dior for my 30th birthday
> 
> The thing is, I'm 28.
> 
> Should I wait till my 30th to purchase it, even though It may have increased in price.. (But I may have gotten a raise at my job by then so I might be able to save up for it), or should I get one now at the current price and open the box when I turn 30?


 
Get it at the current price, and use it now (unless you really want to open the gift 2 years later).

In 2 years, the bag may go up by $1000, so get it now and use the $1000 that you can save towards another bag in the future.


----------



## michi_chi

naachyan said:


> OK this might sound stupid but...
> 
> I've decided that I want a Lambskin Lady Dior for my 30th birthday
> 
> The thing is, I'm 28.
> 
> Should I wait till my 30th to purchase it, even though It may have increased in price.. (But I may have gotten a raise at my job by then so I might be able to save up for it), or should I get one now at the current price and open the box when I turn 30?


 
I agree, another member has noted in the Dior Prices Worldwide thread that the prices of Lady Dior have gone up by £300 at the last price increase in March, personally I've noted that the prices of Panareas have gone up by £80 with each price increase, starting originally at £560 2 years ago, it's gone up to its current price of £710. Personally, knowing how much prices have gone up, I prefer to buy it now before it gets any more expensive: in 2 years time, the price will have gone up £600!

Like *averagejoe* says, buy it now and use it now, why would you want to wait till you're 30? It's a pretty bag and hard to resist if you kept it in storage


----------



## _blush_

averagejoe said:


> Get it at the current price, and use it now (unless you really want to open the gift 2 years later).
> 
> In 2 years, the bag may go up by  so get it now and use the  that you can save towards another bag in the future.





michi_chi said:


> I agree, another member has noted in the Dior Prices Worldwide thread that the prices of Lady Dior have gone up by  at the last price increase in March, personally I've noted that the prices of Panareas have gone up by  with each price increase, starting originally at  2 years ago, it's gone up to its current price of  Personally, knowing how much prices have gone up, I prefer to buy it now before it gets any more expensive: in 2 years time, the price will have gone up !
> 
> Like *averagejoe* says, buy it now and use it now, why would you want to wait till you're 30? It's a pretty bag and hard to resist if you kept it in storage



Thanks for the replies guys!

I think I might bite the bullet and buy it now, which will mean NO PURCHASES for the next few months xP The thing is that there's a pre-loved classic Chanel flap on its way to me and I don't wanna use both right way.. that'll take all excitement away for me. (I like something new every once in a while).. So, I'll probably keep it in it's box for at least one year if I decide to get it soon.

The thing is, I've been looking at pre-loved Lady Diors on eBay and they look slouchy and haven't kept their shape! I dunno if that's because of lambskin or is it that the previous owner didn't keep it stuffed while stored..?? I think the patent versions keep their shape better in the long run, but they aren't half as elegant as the lambskin versions... what do you think??


----------



## michi_chi

naachyan said:


> Thanks for the replies guys!
> 
> I think I might bite the bullet and buy it now, which will mean NO PURCHASES for the next few months xP The thing is that there's a pre-loved classic Chanel flap on its way to me and I don't wanna use both right way.. that'll take all excitement away for me. (I like something new every once in a while).. So, I'll probably keep it in it's box for at least one year if I decide to get it soon.
> 
> The thing is, I've been looking at pre-loved Lady Diors on eBay and they look slouchy and haven't kept their shape! I dunno if that's because of lambskin or is it that the previous owner didn't keep it stuffed while stored..?? I think the patent versions keep their shape better in the long run, but they aren't half as elegant as the lambskin versions... what do you think??



It depends on the pre-loved Lady Diors you're looking at, a lot of the ones that I've seen have kept their shape really well. The Lady Dior, whether in lambskin or patent leather, are structured bags and hold their shape over time. All luxury bags need love and care and will lose its shape if it's not been taken care of. This includes how it's being stored. So when it's not being used, it should be stored safely: stuffed inside, put in its dustbag, out of sunlight in a cool and dry place and avoid having it stored where it will be under a lot of weight. This can all soften the leather and the structure a lot.

I have a storage box for all my designer bags, but I make sure the ones that aren't supple and have a structure to it are on the top so they don't get loaded with the weight of other bags. An example of a bag that has been stored well and one that hasn't is my own small silver Panarea and that of another member on this forum:

the other member had babied her bag, and apart from a pen mark on the inside bottom of the lining, the bag looks pretty much brand new. Mine has been kept immaculate, I kept it well and made sure nothing goes in my bag that could possibly sully it. However, I've been using my bag everyday and have sprayed waterproofing spray on the leather handles to keep it from getting water damaged, you can see the bottom corners start to develop slight folds from being used everyday.

It all depends on how much you're willing to pay for a pre-loved Lady Dior from Ebay. I've seen a lot of good ones go for less than retail price, although you'll want to make sure it's been authenticated on this forum before purchase, otherwise you might find you've bought yourself a very expensive fake Lady Dior


----------



## averagejoe

michi_chi said:


> It depends on the pre-loved Lady Diors you're looking at, a lot of the ones that I've seen have kept their shape really well. The Lady Dior, whether in lambskin or patent leather, are structured bags and hold their shape over time. All luxury bags need love and care and will lose its shape if it's not been taken care of. This includes how it's being stored. So when it's not being used, it should be stored safely: stuffed inside, put in its dustbag, out of sunlight in a cool and dry place and avoid having it stored where it will be under a lot of weight. This can all soften the leather and the structure a lot.
> 
> I have a storage box for all my designer bags, but I make sure the ones that aren't supple and have a structure to it are on the top so they don't get loaded with the weight of other bags. An example of a bag that has been stored well and one that hasn't is my own small silver Panarea and that of another member on this forum:
> 
> the other member had babied her bag, and apart from a pen mark on the inside bottom of the lining, the bag looks pretty much brand new. Mine has been kept immaculate, I kept it well and made sure nothing goes in my bag that could possibly sully it. However, I've been using my bag everyday and have sprayed waterproofing spray on the leather handles to keep it from getting water damaged, you can see the bottom corners start to develop slight folds from being used everyday.
> 
> It all depends on how much you're willing to pay for a pre-loved Lady Dior from Ebay. I've seen a lot of good ones go for less than retail price, although you'll want to make sure it's been authenticated on this forum before purchase, otherwise you might find you've bought yourself a very expensive fake Lady Dior


 
I agree!

I've seen Chanel flap bags sag over time too. All bags eventually do this with age. Patent is a bit more stiff so it may keep its shape better, though.

And you can actually alternate between the Chanel and Dior (so you can use both of them right away). If you waited to wear the Dior, then you're not getting as much use out of the bag for the money that you paid for it.


----------



## _blush_

I truly appreciate the time you guys are taking to reply to my questions!
I guess it's just something I'll have to deal with eventually, but I'm planning to take good care of my bags so hopefully they won't sag for a long time  

However, I'm still set on a lamb skin version. I'm still deciding on the color.. Won't be anything light, certainly not white or beige. The Chanel is black lambskin with GHW, so I might get a Black lambskin with SHW Lady Dior...


----------



## averagejoe

naachyan said:


> I truly appreciate the time you guys are taking to reply to my questions!
> I guess it's just something I'll have to deal with eventually, but I'm planning to take good care of my bags so hopefully they won't sag for a long time
> 
> However, I'm still set on a lamb skin version. I'm still deciding on the color.. Won't be anything light, certainly not white or beige. The Chanel is black lambskin with GHW, so I might get a Black lambskin with SHW Lady Dior...


 
Excellent choice! The black with SHW is timeless and goes well with everything.


----------



## margaritas

Another Dior newbie here! I might be able to get a Rose Sorbet Lady Dior. I love the colour but I am not sure if it will go well with my clothes so now I can't decide if I should get that or a red lambskin Lady Dior instead. I like this season's Grenade but not sure if I love it - looks orange to me sometimes? But it could the store's lighting. I am looking for a true red. Or I could get a black patent Lady Dior. But I already have a lot of black bags... none in patent leather though! See, I can't decide!

Regardless, I hope to get a Lady Dior soon before the next price increase. But there was one recently so the next will not be so soon I guess, so if I decide to pass on the Rose Sorbet, should I wait for the perfect red to be released?


----------



## averagejoe

margaritas said:


> Another Dior newbie here! I might be able to get a Rose Sorbet Lady Dior. I love the colour but I am not sure if it will go well with my clothes so now I can't decide if I should get that or a red lambskin Lady Dior instead. I like this season's Grenade but not sure if I love it - looks orange to me sometimes? But it could the store's lighting. I am looking for a true red. Or I could get a black patent Lady Dior. But I already have a lot of black bags... none in patent leather though! See, I can't decide!
> 
> Regardless, I hope to get a Lady Dior soon before the next price increase. But there was one recently so the next will not be so soon I guess, so if I decide to pass on the Rose Sorbet, should I wait for the perfect red to be released?


 
The Rose Sorbet is difficult to come by (sold out in a lot of places), so if you can get your hands on one, then you should buy it first. The colour would be easy to match if you have other bright-coloured pieces in your wardrobe. Goes well with all-black or all-white ensembles, too.


----------



## lumlum_87

I have a light used Dior bag that I got as a gift a few years back.  I have no idea what the name is but if any of you wanted to see I can upload a picture later.  It's just too small for me.  Any suggestions where I can sell it?


----------



## averagejoe

lumlum_87 said:


> I have a light used Dior bag that I got as a gift a few years back. I have no idea what the name is but if any of you wanted to see I can upload a picture later. It's just too small for me. Any suggestions where I can sell it?


 
You can upload the picture in the Identify This Dior thread if you wish.

And the place where you may get the most money from your bag is probably Ebay.


----------



## lumlum_87

averagejoe said:


> You can upload the picture in the Identify This Dior thread if you wish.
> 
> And the place where you may get the most money from your bag is probably Ebay.



Thanks! Will do.  I'll upload a picture as soon as possible.


----------



## nasheenash

Hi Girls!

I LOVE WALLETS so much! i have like a tons of wallet in my room. Anyway, my mom gave me a dior wallet, i know its authentic because of the texture, stitches as well as the serial number engrave on it. But i just wanna know if you guys can tell me what's the "name" of my christian dior wallet! All answers are very well appreciated! &#9829;

http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d92/purplenash/dior.jpg


----------



## johnnjohn2011

Guys and girls, what is your idea about cleaning a suede and microfibre Dior bags in a dry cleaning department? My suede Lady Dior is very dirty and i asked a shop nearby whether they can dry clean it for me...same with my microfibre lady. They said it is possible but its about 500usd for the two bags together....considering the cost of the actual bags, i sort of said it is fine, then i asked them about the color change and they said there may be minor change if the bag is new...but it is not very new....also the suede Lady Dior is made of lambskin on the sides where the zipper is, underneath and the handles......so is the chemical going to touch that part? if so, is it going to damage the leather? has anyone came across the same problem? please advice....it will be considered very very valuable......thank you


----------



## michi_chi

johnnjohn2011 said:


> Guys and girls, what is your idea about cleaning a suede and microfibre Dior bags in a dry cleaning department? My suede Lady Dior is very dirty and i asked a shop nearby whether they can dry clean it for me...same with my microfibre lady. They said it is possible but its about 500usd for the two bags together....considering the cost of the actual bags, i sort of said it is fine, then i asked them about the color change and they said there may be minor change if the bag is new...but it is not very new....also the suede Lady Dior is made of lambskin on the sides where the zipper is, underneath and the handles......so is the chemical going to touch that part? if so, is it going to damage the leather? has anyone came across the same problem? please advice....it will be considered very very valuable......thank you



I think with having any leather or suede product dry cleaned, it is possible for the colour to get lighter because of the products they use to clean it. Depending on the dry cleaner, some are more cautious and will stop once they feel they can't do anymore without damaging the material (which is what our local dry cleaner told us when my OH took his velvet jacket there).

Have you tried asking Barbara at Lovin' My Bags what her quote would be? Her name has been mentioned quite a lot in the Balenciaga forum and she's quite good with cleaning designer bags and items. The only thing is you'll need to post your bags to US to have it cleaned:

http://www.lovinmybags.co.uk/ukservices.html


----------



## johnnjohn2011

michi_chi said:


> I think with having any leather or suede product dry cleaned, it is possible for the colour to get lighter because of the products they use to clean it. Depending on the dry cleaner, some are more cautious and will stop once they feel they can't do anymore without damaging the material (which is what our local dry cleaner told us when my OH took his velvet jacket there).
> 
> Have you tried asking Barbara at Lovin' My Bags what her quote would be? Her name has been mentioned quite a lot in the Balenciaga forum and she's quite good with cleaning designer bags and items. The only thing is you'll need to post your bags to US to have it cleaned:
> 
> http://www.lovinmybags.co.uk/ukservices.html



thank you very much Michi_chi, for the advice about the price of Anselm Reyle as well as the cleaning adice. the price seems huge for the dry cleaning in local. any idea what the price for the service offered by US lady? also considering the postage price and usually they charge a huge amount of duty and tax and what if it gets lost? let me ask another dry cleaner nearby and see what the price is..thank you again


----------



## margaritas

averagejoe said:


> The Rose Sorbet is difficult to come by (sold out in a lot of places), so if you can get your hands on one, then you should buy it first. The colour would be easy to match if you have other bright-coloured pieces in your wardrobe. Goes well with all-black or all-white ensembles, too.



Thank you for your opinion! Sorry I took so long to reply, been thinking about which colour to go for all this while!  I had another look at Grenade in another store and I am in love! So now I'm set on red, a safer/more classic choice too.

As this is my first Dior, can someone share with me what I should expect to receive with my bag? Box, dustbag etc. Because I'm probably going to do a mail order. TIA!


----------



## averagejoe

margaritas said:


> Thank you for your opinion! Sorry I took so long to reply, been thinking about which colour to go for all this while!  I had another look at Grenade in another store and I am in love! So now I'm set on red, a safer/more classic choice too.
> 
> As this is my first Dior, can someone share with me what I should expect to receive with my bag? Box, dustbag etc. Because I'm probably going to do a mail order. TIA!


 
You should receive a dustbag with an extra dustbag for the DIOR charms. The bag should be in it's dustbag and wrapped with Dior tissue paper (they usually stick a Dior sticker on the paper to keep it in place), and placed inside a very sturdy Dior box with Dior ribbon. It should also come in a Dior grained paper shopping bag.

It should be quite an experience. Dior makes the best boxes for their handbags compared to other brands. They are not the folded-cardboard kind like Chanel. Rather, they are made of a heavily reinforced cardboard material which does not bend or fold. The box also has a beautiful subtle grain to its finish, which makes it look very luxurious.

This also means that Dior boutiques need a lot of space to keep its boxes, since they cannot be folded or stored in a very compact manner. The most they can do is put smaller boxes into bigger boxes to save room.


----------



## michi_chi

johnnjohn2011 said:


> thank you very much Michi_chi, for the advice about the price of Anselm Reyle as well as the cleaning adice. the price seems huge for the dry cleaning in local. any idea what the price for the service offered by US lady? also considering the postage price and usually they charge a huge amount of duty and tax and what if it gets lost? let me ask another dry cleaner nearby and see what the price is..thank you again



It depends on what needs done and how much needs done, I've not used her services before, but it's quoted by job, so even if one member gave you a price, it might not be what you'd be paying. You can take photos and send it to her to get an idea of a quote. I believe since it's your own product, you wouldn't be expected to pay duties and custom. She does recommend you post it to her recorded and signed for with insurance in case it gets lost in the mail and I believe it gets returned to you in the same way. If you send her an e-mail, she replies quite quickly so you can ask her your questions directly  Good luck


----------



## michi_chi

margaritas said:


> Thank you for your opinion! Sorry I took so long to reply, been thinking about which colour to go for all this while!  I had another look at Grenade in another store and I am in love! So now I'm set on red, a safer/more classic choice too.
> 
> As this is my first Dior, can someone share with me what I should expect to receive with my bag? Box, dustbag etc. Because I'm probably going to do a mail order. TIA!





averagejoe said:


> You should receive a dustbag with an extra dustbag for the DIOR charms. The bag should be in it's dustbag and wrapped with Dior tissue paper (they usually stick a Dior sticker on the paper to keep it in place), and placed inside a very sturdy Dior box with Dior ribbon. *It should also come in a Dior grained paper shopping bag.*
> 
> It should be quite an experience. Dior makes the best boxes for their handbags compared to other brands. They are not the folded-cardboard kind like Chanel. Rather, they are made of a heavily reinforced cardboard material which does not bend or fold. The box also has a beautiful subtle grain to its finish, which makes it look very luxurious.
> 
> This also means that Dior boutiques need a lot of space to keep its boxes, since they cannot be folded or stored in a very compact manner. The most they can do is put smaller boxes into bigger boxes to save room.



If you're doing a mail order, it comes in the ribbon tied box without the shopping bag. If you buy it from a boutique, you will definitely receive the shopping bag, but you may need to ask for it to be gift wrapped in which case they will package it in the box with a ribbon for you. My mail order came in a mailing cardboard box with non-descript packaging tape especially for Dior, but it's non-descript as in it doesn't advertise itself as a luxury brand to prevent theft of mail, but inside my purchases came in the grained white Dior boxes with the Dior logo ribbons. The receipt was sent separately


----------



## cheezit

Hi, anyone know the name of the bag in these pictures? Where can I find it? Many thanks!
http://popbee.com/fashion/christian...ristian-dior-resort-2010-collection-180510-4/
http://www.redcarpet-fashionawards....in-christian-dior-vogue-eyewear-dinner-party/


----------



## eminere

cheezit said:


> Hi, anyone know the name of the bag in these pictures? Where can I find it? Many thanks!
> http://popbee.com/fashion/christian...ristian-dior-resort-2010-collection-180510-4/
> http://www.redcarpet-fashionawards....in-christian-dior-vogue-eyewear-dinner-party/


That bag never made it to production.

FYI there's a specific thread for this kind of questions, please post there next time: http://forum.purseblog.com/dior-reference-library/identify-this-dior-150418.html


----------



## cheezit

eminere;21666376 said:
			
		

> That bag never made it to production.
> 
> FYI there's a specific thread for this kind of questions, please post there next time: http://forum.purseblog.com/dior-reference-library/identify-this-dior-150418.html


Thanks a lot


----------



## margaritas

averagejoe said:


> You should receive a dustbag with an extra dustbag for the DIOR charms. The bag should be in it's dustbag and wrapped with Dior tissue paper (they usually stick a Dior sticker on the paper to keep it in place), and placed inside a very sturdy Dior box with Dior ribbon. It should also come in a Dior grained paper shopping bag.
> 
> It should be quite an experience. Dior makes the best boxes for their handbags compared to other brands. They are not the folded-cardboard kind like Chanel. Rather, they are made of a heavily reinforced cardboard material which does not bend or fold. The box also has a beautiful subtle grain to its finish, which makes it look very luxurious.
> 
> This also means that Dior boutiques need a lot of space to keep its boxes, since they cannot be folded or stored in a very compact manner. The most they can do is put smaller boxes into bigger boxes to save room.





michi_chi said:


> If you're doing a mail order, it comes in the ribbon tied box without the shopping bag. If you buy it from a boutique, you will definitely receive the shopping bag, but you may need to ask for it to be gift wrapped in which case they will package it in the box with a ribbon for you. My mail order came in a mailing cardboard box with non-descript packaging tape especially for Dior, but it's non-descript as in it doesn't advertise itself as a luxury brand to prevent theft of mail, but inside my purchases came in the grained white Dior boxes with the Dior logo ribbons. The receipt was sent separately



*averagejoe* and *michi_chi*, thanks for your detailed response! I haven't even placed my order but I'm excited already! 

As for the cards and tags, what should I expect to receive? Are Dior bags taggged with unique serial numbers like Chanel bags?


----------



## johnnjohn2011

michi_chi said:


> It depends on what needs done and how much needs done, I've not used her services before, but it's quoted by job, so even if one member gave you a price, it might not be what you'd be paying. You can take photos and send it to her to get an idea of a quote. I believe since it's your own product, you wouldn't be expected to pay duties and custom. She does recommend you post it to her recorded and signed for with insurance in case it gets lost in the mail and I believe it gets returned to you in the same way. If you send her an e-mail, she replies quite quickly so you can ask her your questions directly  Good luck



Your advice really helps...thank you michi_chi


----------



## johnnjohn2011

margaritas said:


> *averagejoe* and *michi_chi*, thanks for your detailed response! I haven't even placed my order but I'm excited already!
> 
> As for the cards and tags, what should I expect to receive? Are Dior bags taggged with unique serial numbers like Chanel bags?




it will look like this...example from ebay

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330720166553#ht_500wt_1289


----------



## margaritas

johnnjohn2011 said:


> it will look like this...example from ebay
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330720166553#ht_500wt_1289



Thank you!


----------



## eminere

margaritas said:


> Are Dior bags taggged with unique serial numbers like Chanel bags?


Nope.


----------



## margaritas

^^ Thanks, eminere&#8482;.

In the end I decided to just purchase from my local Dior store. Great experience overall!

Was taking pictures and I realised one side of the shoulder strap is made of 2 pieces of leather instead. Is this normal?

EDIT: I just checked again and both sides have 2 pieces of leather joined together. But would still like to know if it's like this for all Lady Diors.


----------



## johnnjohn2011

i bought a large size black lady dior from online and it was supposed to be coming on 26 april which was my birthday. thankfully i had a tracking number and i tried to track it. then i froze....it was gone to another flat nearby. i kew it went there because they signed for it. i went to their flat to get my bag back and they let me in throught he main door but they wouldnt answer to me from their individual door!!!!!im sooo angry now and feeling sad at the same time. i walked to the local police station and adressed the problem to them. they need paperwork from the post office showing the adress of the flat and their signature before they accepted the delivery. im waiting to obtain these and then the police can investigate this crime. due to the value of the lady dior, they are going to take it as a crime....anybody dealt with similar problem before? if so did you get your bag back eventually...i am at work all day long tomorrow so cant go to po until tuesday...im feeling sooo low.:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: i hope i get  my bag back.


----------



## margaritas

^^ Oh dear, so sorry to hear this. If you have time, I suggest you go to the post office tomorrow during your lunch break to obtain the documents required so the police can proceed with their investigation as soon as possible.


----------



## averagejoe

johnnjohn2011 said:


> i bought a large size black lady dior from online and it was supposed to be coming on 26 april which was my birthday. thankfully i had a tracking number and i tried to track it. then i froze....it was gone to another flat nearby. i kew it went there because they signed for it. i went to their flat to get my bag back and they let me in throught he main door but they wouldnt answer to me from their individual door!!!!!im sooo angry now and feeling sad at the same time. i walked to the local police station and adressed the problem to them. they need paperwork from the post office showing the adress of the flat and their signature before they accepted the delivery. im waiting to obtain these and then the police can investigate this crime. due to the value of the lady dior, they are going to take it as a crime....anybody dealt with similar problem before? if so did you get your bag back eventually...i am at work all day long tomorrow so cant go to po until tuesday...im feeling sooo low.:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: i hope i get my bag back.


 
Gosh this is a nightmare! It happened to me with 2 packages (one from Canadapost and one from Fedex) but they were not worth a lot of money at all. In the case of the Fedex parcel, the package was delivered to a person that lives in the same building as me (the FedEx guy carelessly took the buzzer code that I provided over the phone as the apartment number). I have not confronted the tenant(s) about this; if they were not honest enough to return the package to me, then what chance do I have of getting the package from them if I knocked on their door? They'll just claim that they never received anything.

The seller shipped another one to me after I reported this, so I ended up getting what I ordered. However, it sucked to learn that there are so many dishonest people living around me...in fact, everywhere.

It is the responsibility of the seller and the courier to get the package to you safely, so if it wasn't insured, then the seller has to reimburse the funds to you completely. It may take a while, but file a chargeback through your credit card to get your money back.


----------



## johnnjohn2011

averagejoe said:


> Gosh this is a nightmare! It happened to me with 2 packages (one from Canadapost and one from Fedex) but they were not worth a lot of money at all. In the case of the Fedex parcel, the package was delivered to a person that lives in the same building as me (the FedEx guy carelessly took the buzzer code that I provided over the phone as the apartment number). I have not confronted the tenant(s) about this; if they were not honest enough to return the package to me, then what chance do I have of getting the package from them if I knocked on their door? They'll just claim that they never received anything.
> 
> The seller shipped another one to me after I reported this, so I ended up getting what I ordered. However, it sucked to learn that there are so many dishonest people living around me...in fact, everywhere.
> 
> It is the responsibility of the seller and the courier to get the package to you safely, so if it wasn't insured, then the seller has to reimburse the funds to you completely. It may take a while, but file a chargeback through your credit card to get your money back.




the seller wrote it 120 on the box and the lady at the post office forgot to type 0 so it went to 12 rather than 120....i got the proof of delivery and signature of whoever signed it...thats why i went to 12 to claim my bag back but they dont open the door!!!! they cant lie because i got their signature as proof. so i went to the police and all i need is a proof from royal mail saying that it is gone to flat12 and someone in their signed for it. police said once they get this proof, they will consider it as crime...why cant they just give my bag back? i am 100% sure it is in with flat 12.....i am sooooo upset and feel like cry out loud while im typing this and my hands are trembling.....waiting for royal mail to reply with proof.

this happened in the past when i bought a dior drawstring python cannage and usps got it lost in the post and i got refund from seller. that was a different case   but in this case.....i know where my bag is and i just want to rush into their house and pick my bag and come out ....i know its not possible.....but ...nooooooooooo i donno what to do..aaaaaahhrrrrrrr


----------



## michi_chi

johnnjohn2011 said:


> the seller wrote it 120 on the box and the lady at the post office forgot to type 0 so it went to 12 rather than 120....i got the proof of delivery and signature of whoever signed it...thats why i went to 12 to claim my bag back but they dont open the door!!!! they cant lie because i got their signature as proof. so i went to the police and all i need is a proof from royal mail saying that it is gone to flat12 and someone in their signed for it. police said once they get this proof, they will consider it as crime...why cant they just give my bag back? i am 100% sure it is in with flat 12.....i am sooooo upset and feel like cry out loud while im typing this and my hands are trembling.....waiting for royal mail to reply with proof.
> 
> this happened in the past when i bought a dior drawstring python cannage and usps got it lost in the post and i got refund from seller. that was a different case but in this case.....i know where my bag is and i just want to rush into their house and pick my bag and come out ....i know its not possible.....but ...nooooooooooo i donno what to do..aaaaaahhrrrrrrr


 
It's never happened to me thankfully, I'm lucky in that neighbours in our building have received packages for me and actually knocked on our door to bring our parcels if we didn't swing by to collect them, but I'm just wondering...why did your neighbours keep the parcel? Did it say on the customs form what was inside? 

I hope you get it back! If the police charge them as stealing (which it is) it's also a crime for them to open parcels/letters that aren't addressed to them or if they're not the recipient, so they'll get a double whammy if they've opened it. Could you try ringing the buzzer from the front door and say you're there to speak to them without saying anything else and see if they'll let you in so you can knock on their door and refuse to leave until they open up? I'm just curious why they answered you through the buzzer but not open their door, especially if they were inside!

Keep us updated and I'm sure Royal Mail will get back to you asap


----------



## lumlum_87

Please help me identify this bag and a rough value of it. I got this many years ago as a gift but it's way too small for me.

Thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

lumlum_87 said:


> Please help me identify this bag and a rough value of it. I got this many years ago as a gift but it's way too small for me.
> 
> Thanks!


 
This bag is from the Trotter Romantique range, and this is the all-leather version. It was around $1000-$1100 retail, and was the only bag in the Trotter Romantique range that featured the Cannage pattern.


----------



## Fastgirla

Does anyone know if the double shoulder strap for the Lady Dior has been discounted? I really love this bag but prefer the shorter shoulder strap.


----------



## eminere

Fastgirla said:


> Does anyone know if the double shoulder strap for the Lady Dior has been discounted? I really love this bag but prefer the shorter shoulder strap.


Discounted? Or discontinued?


----------



## Fastgirla

Meant discontinued.


----------



## eminere

Fastgirla said:


> Meant discontinued.


It's no longer being made; availability would depend on what the particular boutique has left.


----------



## Fastgirla

@Eminere. Thanks for the response. I'm new to the forum and can't post a new thread yet. I see you know lots about these beautiful bags. I'm torn between the Granville and the Medium LD. I'm thinking beige or patent grey for thr LD since its such a great neutral colour. I would like to use it as a daily bag. Any recommendations/suggestions would be appreciated???


----------



## michi_chi

Fastgirla said:


> @Eminere. Thanks for the response. I'm new to the forum and can't post a new thread yet. I see you know lots about these beautiful bags. I'm torn between the Granville and the Medium LD. I'm thinking beige or patent grey for thr LD since its such a great neutral colour. I would like to use it as a daily bag. Any recommendations/suggestions would be appreciated???


 
It depends on what you prefer, if you like versatility, I would recommend the Granville because it can be carried on your arm or on your shoulder and would be big enough to keep all your daily needs. It's a younger style too, the Lady Dior is too, but it carries more classic elegance and can be worn day or night. 

If you want it as a casual daily bag, I would go for the Granville, but if you want a bag that is elegant and can be used from day to night events and formal events, I would go for the Lady Dior


----------



## Fastgirla

Thanks for the info I guess it's not that easy making a decision. Both bags seem incredible and sound like they can be used daily. I wish I could just buy them both so I won't have this dilemma. Lol!


----------



## eminere

Fastgirla said:


> @Eminere. Thanks for the response. I'm new to the forum and can't post a new thread yet. I see you know lots about these beautiful bags. I'm torn between the Granville and the Medium LD. I'm thinking beige or patent grey for thr LD since its such a great neutral colour. I would like to use it as a daily bag. Any recommendations/suggestions would be appreciated???


I'd get the Granville in mink grey (non-patent) lambskin.


----------



## Fastgirla

I love the mink grey but my sa said they are no longer available. Is that true?
They have the beige in lamb skin and it gorgeous.


----------



## michi_chi

Fastgirla said:


> I love the mink grey but my sa said they are no longer available. Is that true?
> They have the beige in lamb skin and it gorgeous.



Some colours aren't considered 'staple' colours and aren't produced after some time if it doesn't get a lot of interest/sales, but it does depend on whether or not individual boutiques still have it in stock. You can try e-mailing Dior Customer Service to see which boutiques still have this: contactdior@dior.com


----------



## iLoveBag143

Is this discontinued?


----------



## eminere

iLoveBag143 said:


> View attachment 1708516
> 
> 
> Is this discontinued?


Yes.


----------



## eminere

Fastgirla said:


> I love the mink grey but my sa said they are no longer available. Is that true?
> They have the beige in lamb skin and it gorgeous.


Mink grey should be a permanent colour. Perhaps that particular boutique is out of stock?


----------



## Fastgirla

Can anyone that owns the Lady Dior double strap in grey tell me how they like it? I have yet to make my purchase.:/


----------



## _blush_

Hi guys 

Umm.. How do you guys mostly use your lady Dior (medium)? I mean, I keep looking at photos and modeling pics.. Most use it during the day.. Do you guys think it's too big as an evening bag? The mini lady Dior is so hard to find in my country and I doubt they'll be getting stock anytime soon... Plus it probably wouldn't fit everything I'd wanna take with me on a night out (iPhone,compact camera,keys, compact foundation/lipstick, money)... so.. I've really been indecisive the past 2 months.. I wanna take a plunge before any price increases happen, but I don't wanna regret getting the medium in case it looks silly with an evening dress on a 5'2 girl whose a size L. Think it could be pulled off?


----------



## michi_chi

naachyan said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Umm.. How do you guys mostly use your lady Dior (medium)? I mean, I keep looking at photos and modeling pics.. Most use it during the day.. Do you guys think it's too big as an evening bag? The mini lady Dior is so hard to find in my country and I doubt they'll be getting stock anytime soon... Plus it probably wouldn't fit everything I'd wanna take with me on a night out (iPhone,compact camera,keys, compact foundation/lipstick, money)... so.. I've really been indecisive the past 2 months.. I wanna take a plunge before any price increases happen, but I don't wanna regret getting the medium in case it looks silly with an evening dress on a 5'2 girl whose a size L. Think it could be pulled off?


 
I think the medium Lady Dior is a good size and is quite versatile for day or night. I think it's not too big so can be used whether during the day or for a formal night out. In going through the Celebrities and their Diors thread, you'll find that quite a lot of VIPs and celebrities also use their medium Lady Diors for formal events, others also use their Diorissimos which is relatively bigger than the medium Lady Dior, so yes I think it can be done because of its classic style and shape


----------



## VD za

Hi Guys...I need some help.

I'm looking for this "CHRISTIAN DIOR DIAMONDS 18K GOLD RING/BRACELET/EARRING"

My friend has those for so many years and every time I see her...I know,I still want to hunting for it....pls help me find this set.


Thank you,

VD Za


----------



## cherho

Hi guys...

I am new to this forum, and I was wondering... Do your lady dior's handles get easily scratched? I was thinking of wrapping the handles with scarves but am afraid it'll look weird. I don't think I've ever seen anyone wrap their handles with scarves before. Either that or I haven't been looking hard enough. Lol.


----------



## eminere

cherho said:


> Hi guys...
> 
> I am new to this forum, and I was wondering... Do your lady dior's handles get easily scratched? I was thinking of wrapping the handles with scarves but am afraid it'll look weird. I don't think I've ever seen anyone wrap their handles with scarves before. Either that or I haven't been looking hard enough. Lol.


You can most certainly do that. In fact, for Pre-Fall 2012 there will be one Lady Dior style that comes with handles wrapped in leopard-print (Mitzah) silk.


----------



## cherho

eminere;22018756 said:
			
		

> You can most certainly do that. In fact, for Pre-Fall 2012 there will be one Lady Dior style that comes with handles wrapped in leopard-print (Mitzah) silk.



Oh is it? Cool, thanks so much for your help!! (: I will check out that bag and at the same time source for scarves. Can't wait!


----------



## eminere

cherho said:


> Oh is it? Cool, thanks so much for your help!! (: I will check out that bag and at the same time source for scarves. Can't wait!


 Only a very limited number of this style will be available so best to ask at your local boutique soon to get your name down on the waitlist.  Of course, you can also always get a regular Lady Dior bag and mix and match with different scarves.


----------



## cherho

eminere;22019263 said:
			
		

> Only a very limited number of this style will be available so best to ask at your local boutique soon to get your name down on the waitlist.  Of course, you can also always get a regular Lady Dior bag and mix and match with different scarves.



Yea! I've been trying to find the bag online but I can't seem to find it. Do you happen to have a picture of it? (:
I currently have a lady dior and was thinking of doing what you just said about mixing and matching it with different scarves. It'll be fun!


----------



## eminere

cherho said:


> Yea! I've been trying to find the bag online but I can't seem to find it. Do you happen to have a picture of it? (:
> I currently have a lady dior and was thinking of doing what you just said about mixing and matching it with different scarves. It'll be fun!


It wasn't part of the season lookbook so I think that may be why a picture is hard to come by, at least until much later when it may make an appearance on the Dior web site.


----------



## cherho

eminere;22025310 said:
			
		

> It wasn't part of the season lookbook so I think that may be why a picture is hard to come by, at least until much later when it may make an appearance on the Dior web site.



Oh no wonder.... Thanks for the info!


----------



## averagejoe

sunglou said:


> Sorry this is bag that Christina showed me in Atlanta call her 678-920-1364


 
This Lady Dior is so cute!


----------



## averagejoe

Dior looks to be updating their Dior Addict fragrances. I am a bit confused by their new campaign. Are they re-launching the older versions of Dior Addict (Dior Addict 2, Dior Addict Eau Fraiche, Dior Addict, and Dior Addict to Life) in new packaging? Are they launching summer fragrances? Or are they eliminating the older lines and focusing on three "new" scents (the three seem to be Dior Addict Eau Faiche, Dior Addict Eau Sensuelle, and Dior Addict. Two of them are older versions, but maybe they changed the fragrance)?


----------



## Dior Addict

I was wondering myself, just yesterday they released a set of 4 "teasers" for their new Addict to Life Fashion Film, like the campaign, it features Daphne. Guess we'll find out soon enough


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:
			
		

> Dior looks to be updating their Dior Addict fragrances. I am a bit confused by their new campaign. Are they re-launching the older versions of Dior Addict (Dior Addict 2, Dior Addict Eau Fraiche, Dior Addict, and Dior Addict to Life) in new packaging? Are they launching summer fragrances? Or are they eliminating the older lines and focusing on three "new" scents (the three seem to be Dior Addict Eau Faiche, Dior Addict Eau Sensuelle, and Dior Addict. Two of them are older versions, but maybe they changed the fragrance)?



They are renaming Addict 2 as Addict Eau Fraiche and Addict to life as Addict Eau Sensuelle.  The original Addict is staying the same....  Quite confusing but i like the names better than Addict 2 and Addict to life lol


----------



## eminere

hightea_xx said:


> They are renaming Addict 2 as Addict Eau Fraiche and Addict to life as Addict Eau Sensuelle.  The original Addict is staying the same....  *Quite confusing but i like the names better than Addict 2 and Addict to life* lol


Same here.


----------



## Dior Addict

hightea_xx said:


> They are renaming Addict 2 as Addict Eau Fraiche and Addict to life as Addict Eau Sensuelle.  The original Addict is staying the same....  Quite confusing but i like the names better than Addict 2 and Addict to life lol


That explains it, Thank you! I agree the new names are much more appealing.


----------



## averagejoe

Thank you for the info Hightea_xx! I really disliked the Addict to Life name because it sounds so silly, but changing it to Eau Sensuelle makes it more appealing.



When the Dior Addict lipstick and fragrance first came out, the ads were based on drug addiction. I thought that it was very creative. Now, this image has been completely removed. Looks like the new Dior Addict is an addict to fashion, shopping, etc. As much as it's cute, it's not as strong as the original campaign.


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:
			
		

> Thank you for the info Hightea_xx! I really disliked the Addict to Life name because it sounds so silly, but changing it to Eau Sensuelle makes it more appealing.
> 
> When the Dior Addict lipstick and fragrance first came out, the ads were based on drug addiction. I thought that it was very creative. Now, this image has been completely removed. Looks like the new Dior Addict is an addict to fashion, shopping, etc. As much as it's cute, it's not as strong as the original campaign.
> 
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgOojW7qlx4&feature=plcp">YouTube Link</a>



Yes the original Addict commercial was actually quite controversial.  So much so Dior took a lot of flack from anti-drugs advocacy groups and had to discontinue some of their ads.  Since then I feel like the brand as focused more on the idea of duality and the mirror image and have had more girly or luminous visuals.  

However the newest ads seem to speak more towards summer and the beach....  Which speak closely to Eau Fraiche and Sensuelle which have a 'fresh' nature (while remaining floral rather citrus fragrances) I dont think the original Addict falls into the same family...

Couldn't they have an accompanying ad with the bubbly beach girl doing some coke or something to pull in the orginal Addict fragrance....?  ;D


----------



## eminere

hightea_xx said:


> Couldn't they have an accompanying ad with the bubbly beach girl doing some coke or something to pull in the orginal Addict fragrance....?  ;D


----------



## AverageHuman

if I lived near London I would go to the previews, just to have a look at some of the fabulous lots. 

there are some Dior clothes and i adore the Mcqueen cape dress as well!!

http://kerrytaylorauctions.com/sales/


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Yes the original Addict commercial was actually quite controversial. So much so Dior took a lot of flack from anti-drugs advocacy groups and had to discontinue some of their ads. Since then I feel like the brand as focused more on the idea of duality and the mirror image and have had more girly or luminous visuals.
> 
> However the newest ads seem to speak more towards summer and the beach.... Which speak closely to Eau Fraiche and Sensuelle which have a 'fresh' nature (while remaining floral rather citrus fragrances) I dont think the original Addict falls into the same family...
> 
> Couldn't they have an accompanying ad with the bubbly beach girl doing some coke or something to pull in the orginal Addict fragrance....? ;D


 


It's almost as if they are advertising the Dior Addict fragrances as summer fragrances.


----------



## averagejoe

kellyng said:


> if I lived near London I would go to the previews, just to have a look at some of the fabulous lots.
> 
> there are some Dior clothes and i adore the Mcqueen cape dress as well!!
> 
> http://kerrytaylorauctions.com/sales/


 
Wow the McQueen piece is awesome!


----------



## AverageHuman

averagejoe said:


> Wow the McQueen piece is awesome!



yeah~ the low est for the cape dress is GBP20000 ,high est is GBP30000,for that price, we can get a croc LD . which one will you choose between croc LD and mcqueen dress?


----------



## michi_chi

kellyng said:


> yeah~ the low est for the cape dress is GBP20000 ,high est is GBP30000,for that price, we can get a croc LD . which one will you choose between croc LD and mcqueen dress?



Wow, I was going to say, the intricacies of the McQueen cape dress is quite appealing, but probably not for that price!


----------



## averagejoe

kellyng said:


> yeah~ the low est for the cape dress is GBP20000 ,high est is GBP30000,for that price, we can get a croc LD . which one will you choose between croc LD and mcqueen dress?


 
Definitely the croc Lady Dior. At least you can wear the Lady Dior everyday. Can't say the same for clothes.


----------



## AverageHuman

michi_chi said:


> Wow, I was going to say, the intricacies of the McQueen cape dress is quite appealing, but probably not for that price!





averagejoe said:


> Definitely the croc Lady Dior. At least you can wear the Lady Dior everyday. Can't say the same for clothes.



haha~~~ no wonder you are my Dior buddies!!!!


----------



## averagejoe

New anti-counterfeit ads by the French National Anti-Counterfeiting Committee (CNAC). Apparently a person can get fined in France if he/she is caught with a fake. I wonder how the police enforce this rule.


----------



## eminere

averagejoe said:


> New anti-counterfeit ads by the French National Anti-Counterfeiting Committee (CNAC). Apparently a person can get fined in France if he/she is caught with a fake. I wonder how the police enforce this rule.


They must have a very fashionably educated police force...


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:
			
		

> New anti-counterfeit ads by the French National Anti-Counterfeiting Committee (CNAC). Apparently a person can get fined in France if he/she is caught with a fake. I wonder how the police enforce this rule.



Those counterfeits make my eyes bleed!


----------



## michi_chi

eminere;22110204 said:
			
		

> They must have a very fashionably educated police force...


 
it's the French fashion police!


----------



## johnnjohn2011

OMG!!! guess what happened the other day....i went to Dior boutique in Birmingham and for my surprise, the shop has disappeared and got replaced by a mulberry boutique...i had to go all the way to london the next day!!!!! I didnt know birmingham Boutique was closed!!!


----------



## eminere

cherho said:


> Yea! I've been trying to find the bag online but I can't seem to find it. Do you happen to have a picture of it? (:


Here's a pic of the foulard-coloured leather 'Lady Dior' bag with leopard-print silk scarf from the Dior web site:


----------



## cherho

eminere;22178942 said:
			
		

> Here's a pic of the foulard-coloured leather 'Lady Dior' bag with leopard-print silk scarf from the Dior web site:



Oh wow thanks so much! It's so beautiful!


----------



## eminere

cherho said:


> Oh wow thanks so much! It's so beautiful!


The Melbourne boutique just received one yesterday so better get in quick before it sells out.


----------



## cherho

eminere;22182631 said:
			
		

> The Melbourne boutique just received one yesterday so better get in quick before it sells out.



Omg REALLY?! You mean the one in David Jones??
Urgh I have no time for the next week and a half to go in to take a look cos I'll be having exams / going overseas. Hopefully it's still there the week after!


----------



## eminere

cherho said:


> Omg REALLY?! You mean the one in David Jones??
> Urgh I have no time for the next week and a half to go in to take a look cos I'll be having exams / going overseas. Hopefully it's still there the week after!


Yep. If you get it before going overseas you can claim 10% GST back.


----------



## averagejoe

cherho said:


> Omg REALLY?! You mean the one in David Jones??
> Urgh I have no time for the next week and a half to go in to take a look cos I'll be having exams / going overseas. Hopefully it's still there the week after!


 
You can call ahead of time and give them your credit card number so that they can place it on hold for you. 

I did this at the Holt Renfrew Dior in Toronto before, so I think that they may be able to do this for you.

By the way, it's a really pretty Lady Dior!


----------



## averagejoe

This is SOOOO cute! Almost as cute as the older Miss Dior Cherie commercial where the model rises above Paris holding a bunch of helium balloons.


----------



## averagejoe

Hedi Slimane's new direction of YSL will get rid of the "Yves" name in "Yves Saint Laurent".

http://blogs.ft.com/material-world/...-laurent-has-a-new-coke-moment/#axzz1ySHJgV3h

According to this article (which gets info from WWD), some fans are very upset that this is happening.

Seeing his work at Dior Homme, I know that Hedi Slimane is incredibly talented (by far the best menswear designer in my opinion. His menswear has a very distinctive look that is widely lacking in other luxury labels). So I don't understand why some people are upset by this. He clearly identifies a new direction that most people cannot see, which is why he is a successful designer. 

He actually did this at Dior Homme as well. Almost all products with visible branding had the DIOR HOMME logo in a simple font rather than the traditional Dior logo.

Dior did this as well. Instead of Christian Dior, the brand focused on the last name since Galliano's arrival. I don't see people saying that this is disrespectful to the late designer like they are saying about Yves Saint Laurent.


----------



## averagejoe

Dior's new Chiffre Rouge M05 features a see-through oscillating weight mounted on the dial with the Dior Inverse Calibre. It's difficult to tell that it is see-through given that the dial itself is black-on-black, so none of the markers are visible). 

Overall, it's a nice masculine timepiece.


----------



## eminere

averagejoe said:


> Hedi Slimane's new direction of YSL will get rid of the "Yves" name in "Yves Saint Laurent".
> 
> http://blogs.ft.com/material-world/...-laurent-has-a-new-coke-moment/#axzz1ySHJgV3h
> 
> According to this article (which gets info from WWD), some fans are very upset that this is happening.
> 
> Seeing his work at Dior Homme, I know that Hedi Slimane is incredibly talented (by far the best menswear designer in my opinion. His menswear has a very distinctive look that is widely lacking in other luxury labels). So I don't understand why some people are upset by this. He clearly identifies a new direction that most people cannot see, which is why he is a successful designer.
> 
> He actually did this at Dior Homme as well. Almost all products with visible branding had the DIOR HOMME logo in a simple font rather than the traditional Dior logo.
> 
> Dior did this as well. Instead of Christian Dior, the brand focused on the last name since Galliano's arrival. I don't see people saying that this is disrespectful to the late designer like they are saying about Yves Saint Laurent.


I think that's a really silly move to make. There are courses taught in business administration about the importance of brand goodwill and identity for a reason.


----------



## michi_chi

averagejoe said:


> Hedi Slimane's new direction of YSL will get rid of the "Yves" name in "Yves Saint Laurent".
> 
> http://blogs.ft.com/material-world/...-laurent-has-a-new-coke-moment/#axzz1ySHJgV3h
> 
> According to this article (which gets info from WWD), some fans are very upset that this is happening.
> 
> Seeing his work at Dior Homme, I know that Hedi Slimane is incredibly talented (by far the best menswear designer in my opinion. His menswear has a very distinctive look that is widely lacking in other luxury labels). So I don't understand why some people are upset by this. He clearly identifies a new direction that most people cannot see, which is why he is a successful designer.
> 
> He actually did this at Dior Homme as well. Almost all products with visible branding had the DIOR HOMME logo in a simple font rather than the traditional Dior logo.
> 
> Dior did this as well. Instead of Christian Dior, the brand focused on the last name since Galliano's arrival. I don't see people saying that this is disrespectful to the late designer like they are saying about Yves Saint Laurent.


 



			
				eminere;22200982 said:
			
		

> I think that's a really silly move to make. There are courses taught in business administration about the importance of brand goodwill and identity for a reason.


 
I agree, I'm not really sure why they decided to rebrand YSL since that's part of their heritage. I read an article as well where it said the main concerns for fashionistas is the removal of the 'Y' leaves their iconic bags with the 'Y' hardware with no identifier to the brand. In some ways, I suppose it sort of becomes a heritage piece, it doesn't really become the brand identifier anymore and leaves people who truly know the brand to recognise the designer. But why change it to 'Saint Laurent Paris'?


----------



## eminere

michi_chi said:


> I agree, I'm not really sure why they decided to rebrand YSL *since that's part of their heritage*. I read an article as well where it said the main concerns for fashionistas is the removal of the 'Y' leaves their iconic bags with the 'Y' hardware with no identifier to the brand. In some ways, I suppose it sort of becomes a heritage piece, it doesn't really become the brand identifier anymore and leaves people who truly know the brand to recognise the designer. But why change it to 'Saint Laurent Paris'?


Exactly! I remember when I was a kid flipping through magazines and looking at all these glamorous glossy ads, one of the brands whose logos always stuck with me was YSL and its stylish, intertwined letter logo. To "tear apart" Y from its S and L siblings seems almost unnatural and certainly unthinkable! 

And Y isn't merely a status symbol placed on bags and accessories. Who can forget YSL's classic fragrance Yvresse?  What an absolutely clever name. And another way Y and Yves are so intrinsically linked with the brand.


----------



## michi_chi

eminere;22223107 said:
			
		

> Exactly! I remember when I was young and flipping through magazines and looking at all these glamorous glossy ads, one of the brands whose logos always stuck with me was YSL and its stylish, intertwined letter logo. To "tear apart" Y from its S and L siblings seem almost unnatural and certainly unthinkable!
> 
> And Y isn't merely a logo status symbol placed on bags and accessories. Who can forget YSL's classic fragrance Yvresse? What an absolutely clever name. And another way Y and Yves are so intrinsically linked with the brand.


 
I agree, I honestly don't see the re-branding of the name being a great idea. YSL was an iconic and memorable name for the brand. What is it going to be with the new name, SLP?


----------



## averagejoe

Dior Homme presented some bags on their Spring/Summer 2013 runway. These bags are functional, minimalist, and unique due to the contrast red top-stitching. Goes perfectly with the Chiffre Rouge M05 pictured a few posts before.

By the way, I thought that this new Dior Homme SS 2013 collection was one of Kris Van Assche's strongest. Following from his emphasis on miltary green last season, he emphasized navy, but with a Dior Homme touch. The tailoring and fit of the pieces is incredible. I would love to get my hands on the blazers and pants from this collection.


----------



## fhi fhi

move


----------



## eminere

fhi fhi said:


> Hi, anyone...
> I'm new about Christian Dior bag.
> Anyone know what is this model?
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/252224_401586353226836_250974963_n.jpg


Lady Dior.

Future posts of this nature should go in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/dior-reference-library/identify-this-dior-150418.html


----------



## fhi fhi

eminere;22271203 said:
			
		

> Lady Dior.
> 
> Future posts of this nature should go in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/dior-reference-library/identify-this-dior-150418.html


 

Thanks a lot Eminere...


----------



## juicy935

Does anyone know how much Lady Diors are currently priced?? (medium and large)
Im on the search for a red one!!


----------



## eminere

juicy935 said:


> Does anyone know how much Lady Diors are currently priced?? (medium and large)
> Im on the search for a red one!!


http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/dior-prices-worldwide-information-only-744040.html


----------



## averagejoe

Fashionising presents their top 5 most influential perfume advertisements, and DIor made two spots with their J'adore and Miss Dior Cherie.

http://www.fashionising.com/beauty/b--best-perfume-ad-campaigns-26498.html


I really liked the Miss Dior Cherie where the model flies up over Paris using helium balloons. The commercial is so cute, and really portrays the spirit of the fragrance.


----------



## Everlong

does anyone know the price for a medium lady dior in python and a medium stone tweed lady dior (the one with the guilloche hardware and fringe on the edges) in italy and france in euros? thank you!


----------



## Sprina

Hi everyone, I am very new to Dior.
I am wondering how much can you fit in a medium LD? 
I am using a Prada tri colour wallet, I have another small card holder, so my wallet is not really thick/stuff. But I am wondering how much more can I fit after my wallet.
Also, I am 5'1 and uk size10, will medium LD looks too small on me? I am still in the process of losing weight.

TIA!


----------



## averagejoe

Everlong said:


> does anyone know the price for a medium lady dior in python and a medium stone tweed lady dior (the one with the guilloche hardware and fringe on the edges) in italy and france in euros? thank you!


 
Eminere may know the answer to this.


----------



## averagejoe

Sprina said:


> Hi everyone, I am very new to Dior.
> I am wondering how much can you fit in a medium LD?
> I am using a Prada tri colour wallet, I have another small card holder, so my wallet is not really thick/stuff. But I am wondering how much more can I fit after my wallet.
> Also, I am 5'1 and uk size10, will medium LD looks too small on me? I am still in the process of losing weight.
> 
> TIA!


 
Is your Prada walle a square wallet or a continental-style wallet? 

If it is the long continental style but not overstuffed with cards, then the medium Lady Dior should be able to also hold a pair of sunglasses, a small make-up pouch, pack of Kleenex, and your phone with a bit of room to spare. The width of the bag gives it a bit more room to work with than other structured bags with a similar size.

And the medium is a perfect size for the Lady Dior. It will match your height perfectly. It's not a very big bag, and it actually looks small on supermodels.


----------



## Sprina

averagejoe said:


> Is your Prada walle a square wallet or a continental-style wallet?
> 
> If it is the long continental style but not overstuffed with cards, then the medium Lady Dior should be able to also hold a pair of sunglasses, a small make-up pouch, pack of Kleenex, and your phone with a bit of room to spare. The width of the bag gives it a bit more room to work with than other structured bags with a similar size.
> 
> And the medium is a perfect size for the Lady Dior. It will match your height perfectly. It's not a very big bag, and it actually looks small on supermodels.



Thanks for the reply! 

Yes, it's a continental style which is in its perfect shape, no overstuffed at all. My phone is big (Samsung galaxy note) but since I don't bring make up pouch (i just bring my powder, thats it), I guess I will have more room!

Will medium LD hard to take things in and out? 3years ago I touched one in the boutique when I was in Paris,it seems really hard! But I loveeee the design, especially it has shoulder strap


----------



## averagejoe

Sprina said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> Yes, it's a continental style which is in its perfect shape, no overstuffed at all. My phone is big (Samsung galaxy note) but since I don't bring make up pouch (i just bring my powder, thats it), I guess I will have more room!
> 
> Will medium LD hard to take things in and out? 3years ago I touched one in the boutique when I was in Paris,it seems really hard! But I loveeee the design, especially it has shoulder strap


 
Your wallet and phone will fit in the bag with room to spare. 

As for the opening, it is stiff initially, especially in patent, but over time, the opening softens up so the contents are much easier to access. If you are the type to be super gentle and the opening doesn't soften, then you'll develop some way of placing the wallet in the bag so that it's easier to pull out. 

The way the zipper doesn't just flop open like on other bags makes the contents of your bag much more mysterious, even when it is left open . And you won't have to be afraid of things falling out of gaps between the zipper/flap and the bag like on other bags.


----------



## Sprina

averagejoe said:


> Your wallet and phone will fit in the bag with room to spare.
> 
> As for the opening, it is stiff initially, especially in patent, but over time, the opening softens up so the contents are much easier to access. If you are the type to be super gentle and the opening doesn't soften, then you'll develop some way of placing the wallet in the bag so that it's easier to pull out.
> 
> The way the zipper doesn't just flop open like on other bags makes the contents of your bag much more mysterious, even when it is left open . And you won't have to be afraid of things falling out of gaps between the zipper/flap and the bag like on other bags.



I just went to LV to collect my repair bag, so I dropped by Dior too. I tried the bag on and it looks soooo cute! The SA introduced me the patent one because of my age (i am 25) and I guess because she saw me put my LV on floor, so she knows I won't baby my bag at all. I am soooooooo in love with patent LD!! 

I have to agreed that patent is harder to take things in and out. I wanted to put my hand in the bag, but it's so hard! But like you said, it's good as people can't peek in the bag at all! I can't decide what colour (they have black, light pink, purple and red only), and I am going to Europe this coming November! I was told that the next price increase will be next month, about 10-15% 

My friend told me not to buy here, because the price in Malaysia is RM11800 (2950). Even if the price really increased, it will still be cheaper in Europe since tourist get tax refund. Oh my, I don't think I can sleep well today!


----------



## averagejoe

Sprina said:


> I just went to LV to collect my repair bag, so I dropped by Dior too. I tried the bag on and it looks soooo cute! The SA introduced me the patent one because of my age (i am 25) and I guess because she saw me put my LV on floor, so she knows I won't baby my bag at all. I am soooooooo in love with patent LD!!
> 
> I have to agreed that patent is harder to take things in and out. I wanted to put my hand in the bag, but it's so hard! But like you said, it's good as people can't peek in the bag at all! I can't decide what colour (they have black, light pink, purple and red only), and I am going to Europe this coming November! I was told that the next price increase will be next month, about 10-15%
> 
> My friend told me not to buy here, because the price in Malaysia is RM11800 (2950). Even if the price really increased, it will still be cheaper in Europe since tourist get tax refund. Oh my, I don't think I can sleep well today!


 
If your friend can find the Mink Grey patnt in Malaysia, then get that colour!

But if you end up getting it locally, I suggest the pink or purple patent. The pink has my hgher vote, but I'm not sure if you are a fan of lighter colours.


----------



## Sprina

averagejoe said:


> If your friend can find the Mink Grey patnt in Malaysia, then get that colour!
> 
> But if you end up getting it locally, I suggest the pink or purple patent. The pink has my hgher vote, but I'm not sure if you are a fan of lighter colours.



Nope, the SA didn't mention mink grey patent at all  I tried the purple and it looks really pretty, but I wear dark colour a lot, so it won't pop. Plus, my friend saw this colour last year November when she went back to the uk for her graduation, she keeps telling me it's an "outdated" colour for me. I thought of getting a light colour since it works like black - no restriction when matcing with outdits, but the only light colour is the pink. I think the pink looks lovely, but somehow I am not sure if it's ME. I am not a lady-like girl, I am with character and It's all shown on my face, so hot pink are normally my choice if i were to get pink colour stuff 

I loveeeeeeeeeeeeeee mink grey patent!!!  I guess it's all sold off in Malaysia since I can't even see any mink grey colour in the boutique 
I've been debating whole night! I am thinking to wait till November because the available colours in malaysia are not my top choice and they should have new colours in November.
I know my next LD won't be so soon after this one, probably after years! so I really want something I can wear with more outfits 

Btw, do we have watch thread? I've seen some pretty homme watch and my friend likes to buy homme watch, I am thinking of bringing her to Dior side


----------



## averagejoe

Sprina said:


> Nope, the SA didn't mention mink grey patent at all  I tried the purple and it looks really pretty, but I wear dark colour a lot, so it won't pop. Plus, my friend saw this colour last year November when she went back to the uk for her graduation, she keeps telling me it's an "outdated" colour for me. I thought of getting a light colour since it works like black - no restriction when matcing with outdits, but the only light colour is the pink. I think the pink looks lovely, but somehow I am not sure if it's ME. I am not a lady-like girl, I am with character and It's all shown on my face, so hot pink are normally my choice if i were to get pink colour stuff
> 
> I loveeeeeeeeeeeeeee mink grey patent!!!  I guess it's all sold off in Malaysia since I can't even see any mink grey colour in the boutique
> I've been debating whole night! I am thinking to wait till November because the available colours in malaysia are not my top choice and they should have new colours in November.
> I know my next LD won't be so soon after this one, probably after years! so I really want something I can wear with more outfits
> 
> Btw, do we have watch thread? I've seen some pretty homme watch and my friend likes to buy homme watch, I am thinking of bringing her to Dior side


 
Purple isn't "outdated" at all. I think that some colours may look a bit older, like corals that are too orange (reminds me of the 70s) or "acid"/neon colours. But purple is not one of these.

If hot pink is one of your normal colours, then there are several options from Dior. They may not be available at your local boutique, but I've seen some beautiful fushias. If you want a more mature pink, then Hortensia is a great colour. I'm not sure if it comes in patent, but it's worth checking out in lambskin.

But light pink patent may bring a new look to your wardrobe. I mean, you may want to flirt with your girly side by choosing a colour that looks like strawberry ice-cream! There are also many outfits that can match a soft pink, like whites and pastels. You can even match it with grey. Who knows. This pink Lady Dior may be the bag you keep going back to because of the number of compliments that you get on it, or just how it looks different from your other bags.



And no, we don't have a watch thread, but I would love to see your watch collection! It's interesting to see which Dior Homme watch you have! I've mostly seen guys wearing the Dior watches that were technically made for women, not the other way around. 

This calls for a watch reveal


----------



## eminere

If you wear large/protruding rings, bracelets or watches you should also be mindful of these as you reach into the Lady Dior bag. These can scratch the leather around the zip.


----------



## Sprina

averagejoe said:


> Purple isn't "outdated" at all. I think that some colours may look a bit older, like corals that are too orange (reminds me of the 70s) or "acid"/neon colours. But purple is not one of these.
> 
> If hot pink is one of your normal colours, then there are several options from Dior. They may not be available at your local boutique, but I've seen some beautiful fushias. If you want a more mature pink, then Hortensia is a great colour. I'm not sure if it comes in patent, but it's worth checking out in lambskin.
> 
> But light pink patent may bring a new look to your wardrobe. I mean, you may want to flirt with your girly side by choosing a colour that looks like strawberry ice-cream! There are also many outfits that can match a soft pink, like whites and pastels. You can even match it with grey. Who knows. This pink Lady Dior may be the bag you keep going back to because of the number of compliments that you get on it, or just how it looks different from your other bags.
> 
> 
> 
> And no, we don't have a watch thread, but I would love to see your watch collection! It's interesting to see which Dior Homme watch you have! I've mostly seen guys wearing the Dior watches that were technically made for women, not the other way around.
> 
> This calls for a watch reveal



Gosh! Stop messing up my mind!  I've been thinking about the light pink whole day, after knowing one of my friend has the exact purple LD  I was thinking of prada cameo previously, but i dont think its what i want anymore after I saw dior's light pink, dior's is wayyy sweeter than prada's!  
I've been considering the red one too since I always want a red bag, but I think it limits my outfit more than the light pink.
After thinking about all the colours, I thought of black, since I don't have any black bag and it works with every colour, plus care free!
In conclusion, I actually want LDs in every colours! 

Nope, sadly I don't own any Dior homme watch. My friend has a very good collection of watches from many brands, mainly male watch. I saw some Dior homme watches online and I thought they look so cool! I know my friend will like it, so I am trying to show her. But she's saving for her mont blanc, so I guess she wouldn't want to look at another watch now 
I am surprise to know that guys wear female watches! Maybe I am influenced by my friends, so I always thought its normal for girls to buy male watch to get the "over size" look! I've seen so many pretty watch for guy, but I can't really find a perfect female watch. I always think the designers are kinda bias when it comes to designing watches 






			
				eminere;22321262 said:
			
		

> If you wear large/protruding rings, bracelets or watches you should also be mindful of these as you reach into the Lady Dior bag. These can scratch the leather around the zip.



Thanks for the reminder!
I only wear bracelet on my left hand, no ring or nothing, so I assumed I am safe?


----------



## averagejoe

Sprina said:


> I am surprise to know that guys wear female watches! Maybe I am influenced by my friends, so I always thought its normal for girls to buy male watch to get the "over size" look! I've seen so many pretty watch for guy, but I can't really find a perfect female watch. I always think the designers are kinda bias when it comes to designing watches


 
It used to be that girls wore men's watches because they liked the strong, masculine look as well as the large size. 

Nowadays, men go for watches that are designed for women intitially, so much so that some lines have become almost "unisex", like the Chanel J12 and the Dior Christal. Both of these lines offer large masculine watches, like the Chanel J12 chronograph and the Dior Christal Tourbillon. Holt Renfrew advertised the Dior Christal chonograph in Mirror Grey as a men's watch in their men's catalog.

In fact, John Galliano said that he designed the Dior Christal because he wanted a "watch with an almost masculine strength, fused with feminine sparkle and delicacy".

Michael Kor's popular chronograph watch was actually designed for women; their ads feature Karman Kass wearing the watch. However, a large number of their customers for the watches are male.

Men sometimes don't even know that a watch was originally designed for women. They may go for a women's watch unknowingly because it looks more unique, and/or that it fits better on smaller men's wrists.


----------



## eminere

Sprina said:


> Thanks for the reminder!
> I only wear bracelet on my left hand, no ring or nothing, so I assumed I am safe?


I imagine that would be fine.


----------



## Sprina

may I ask which year Dior Christal was introduced? The collection is very similar to a Dior watch I've seen and fell in love with since 2 or 3years ago, it was the only watch that really caught my attention since my last watch died. But the price was scary high, i couldn't afford it as I was a fresh grad (not like I can afford it now too LOL), so I didn't bother to ask the sale person. 
Anyway, I went through all the collections online, I don't even know which is male and which is female, most of them are sooo unisex 
I think I just fell in love with Dior VIII collection 

Oh yea, I've calm myself down and decided to wait till November since the available colours couldn't make my heart stop. Hopefully I could own a piece of Dior by this year 

Meanwhile I shall stalk and understand patent leather more


----------



## averagejoe

Sprina said:


> may I ask which year Dior Christal was introduced? The collection is very similar to a Dior watch I've seen and fell in love with since 2 or 3years ago, it was the only watch that really caught my attention since my last watch died. But the price was scary high, i couldn't afford it as I was a fresh grad (not like I can afford it now too LOL), so I didn't bother to ask the sale person.
> Anyway, I went through all the collections online, I don't even know which is male and which is female, most of them are sooo unisex
> I think I just fell in love with Dior VIII collection
> 
> Oh yea, I've calm myself down and decided to wait till November since the available colours couldn't make my heart stop. Hopefully I could own a piece of Dior by this year
> 
> Meanwhile I shall stalk and understand patent leather more


 
The Dior Christal was launched in 2005. 

I highly recommend it. Unlike some other fashion watches which look like a logo was slapped onto a boring watch, the Christal is incredibly unique and iconic.


----------



## averagejoe

http://www.dior.com/magazine/en_gb/News/The-Happy-Few#

DiorMag says that a new Miss Dior Le Parfum is coming out in September, and based on the pictures provided, I don't know if they are packaging it in the same bottle as the Eau de Parfum. 

Is this going to replace the current Miss Dior (formerly the Miss Dior Cherie), or is this just another offshoot of this fragrance?

It's getting really confusing with the number of versions of this fragrance.


----------



## michi_chi

averagejoe said:


> http://www.dior.com/magazine/en_gb/News/The-Happy-Few#
> 
> DiorMag says that a new Miss Dior Le Parfum is coming out in September, and based on the pictures provided, I don't know if they are packaging it in the same bottle as the Eau de Parfum.
> 
> Is this going to replace the current Miss Dior (formerly the Miss Dior Cherie), or is this just another offshoot of this fragrance?
> 
> It's getting really confusing with the number of versions of this fragrance.


 
I can't say for certain, but I have the Miss Dior Cherie fragrance and the bottle and design is exactly the same (with the peach coloured perfume liquid). I'm guessing they're changing the name from Miss Dior Cherie to just Miss Dior, apart from the abbreviated name, everything looks exactly the same


----------



## Sprina

*averagejoe*, then im pretty sure the one i fell in love with was Dior Christal collection 
Dior VIII collection looks very nice too, i like one of the black one a lot. guess i need to see it in real life first 

as for the fragrance, i am guessing there's a slight twist of the smell  of miss dior? i agreed its confusing, i had to run upstairs and check  my bottle to confirm mine is the Miss Dior Cherie Eau de Toilette LOL


----------



## eminere

averagejoe said:


> The Dior Christal was launched in 2005.
> 
> I highly recommend it. Unlike some other fashion watches which look like a logo was slapped onto a boring watch, the Christal is incredibly unique and iconic.


And between the Dior Christal and the Dior VIII I'd pick the former first!


----------



## Sprina

eminere;22336845 said:
			
		

> And between the Dior Christal and the Dior VIII I'd pick the former first!



i just visited Dior website again, i think i am in love with one of the white Dior Christal with patent calfskin strap  
its listed as £3650, i cant imagine the selling price in Malaysia! should be wayyyy more than that


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:
			
		

> http://www.dior.com/magazine/en_gb/News/The-Happy-Few#
> 
> DiorMag says that a new Miss Dior Le Parfum is coming out in September, and based on the pictures provided, I don't know if they are packaging it in the same bottle as the Eau de Parfum.
> 
> Is this going to replace the current Miss Dior (formerly the Miss Dior Cherie), or is this just another offshoot of this fragrance?
> 
> It's getting really confusing with the number of versions of this fragrance.



I believe that le parfum will be a new flanker, kind of like j'adore l'or or absolute which are deeper, more intense interpretations of j'adore!  There will also be a new natalie portman visual, i believe where she will be looking over the shoulder or some non-sense.


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> I believe that le parfum will be a new flanker, kind of like j'adore l'or or absolute which are deeper, more intense interpretations of j'adore! There will also be a new natalie portman visual, i believe where she will be looking over the shoulder or some non-sense.


 
I think that this is an image of the new campaign where Natalie is wearing the roses in her hair.


----------



## averagejoe

Sprina said:


> i just visited Dior website again, i think i am in love with one of the white Dior Christal with patent calfskin strap
> its listed as £3650, i cant imagine the selling price in Malaysia! should be wayyyy more than that


 
The white Christal makes for the best white watch. Unlike white ceramic which almost resembles plastic, the white sapphire crystal almost looks like ice, and is very pretty and sparkly. 


Thankfully, the way the Dior VIII bracelet is made of pyramids makes the white ceramic of the Dior VIII look less like plastic than the Chanel J12. The white J12 resembles plastic because so many cheaper brands like Toy Watch have copied the J12 to death but using plastic instead of ceramic, so anytime I see a white watch that looks like a J12, I think it's made of plastic.


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> I think that this is an image of the new campaign where Natalie is wearing the roses in her hair.



either the new campaign, or just a sunday afternoon a la portman 

yes i believe there might be some roses in it, as there is rose absolue in le parfum (i believe?).  spied the visual in passing a couple of months ago and i can't quite remember now...


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> either the new campaign, or just a sunday afternoon a la portman
> 
> yes i believe there might be some roses in it, as there is rose absolue in le parfum (i believe?). spied the visual in passing a couple of months ago and i can't quite remember now...


 
I'm excited to see the new visuals. But I really miss the style of the Sofia Coppola version with the girly spontaneous charm. The Natalie Portman ads make the fragrance look more mature.


----------



## averagejoe

Here is Marion Cotillard in Gucci on the cover of the Wall Street Journal. Although she looks glamourous, I find that she matches Dior a lot better. Maybe it's the Dior silhouette which she particularly looks flattering in, or the fact that Dior's clothes are very Parisian and feminine, and she is as well.


----------



## michi_chi

averagejoe said:


> Here is Marion Cotillard in Gucci on the cover of the Wall Street Journal. Although she looks glamourous, I find that she matches Dior a lot better. Maybe it's the Dior silhouette which she particularly looks flattering in, or the fact that Dior's clothes are very Parisian and feminine, and she is as well.


 
That dress/gown is really pretty and you can see the attention to detail paid to the textured design, but the cover is quite Goth which doesn't really suit Marion's Parisian style, I see Marion as quite elegant and carefree, but relaxed at the same time and I agree, I think Dior gives off the Parisian elegance quite well


----------



## eminere

averagejoe said:


> Here is Marion Cotillard in Gucci on the cover of the Wall Street Journal. Although she looks glamourous, I find that she matches Dior a lot better. Maybe it's the Dior silhouette which she particularly looks flattering in, or the fact that Dior's clothes are very Parisian and feminine, and she is as well.


Ohmigosh I LOVE this!!  Whoever knew dark and dramatic suited Marion so well too. The Gucci dress is stunning.


----------



## averagejoe

Another image from the new Miss Dior commercial with Natalie Portman


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> Another image from the new Miss Dior commercial with Natalie Portman



or again, possibly a regular sunday afternoon for our dear natalie....


----------



## michi_chi

hightea_xx said:


> or again, possibly a regular sunday afternoon for our dear natalie....


 
 i've yet to see a regular sunday Natalie in an elegant strapless gown though, maybe Miss Dior is changing her style in her own personal time!


----------



## averagejoe

michi_chi said:


> i've yet to see a regular sunday Natalie in an elegant strapless gown though, maybe Miss Dior is changing her style in her own personal time!





If I had such an expensive piece of clothing, I would never step into a fountain to soak up all the dirty water. Ugh!


----------



## hightea_xx

Look what arrived today........!   Young forever hehehehe


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Look what arrived today........! Young forever hehehehe


 
Wow it's a VERY expensive cream. Congratulations!

I didn't know that it comes in the classic DIor white box. It adds a nice touch.


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:
			
		

> Wow it's a VERY expensive cream. Congratulations!
> 
> I didn't know that it comes in the classic DIor white box. It adds a nice touch.



Its not something i would usually use but i wanted to treat myself!  The smell and texture are absolutely divine....  And the packaging is absolutely chic and classic, really embodying luxury!  Im so excited!!


----------



## eminere

hightea_xx said:


> Its not something i would usually use but i wanted to treat myself!  The smell and texture are absolutely divine....  And the packaging is absolutely chic and classic, really embodying luxury!  Im so excited!!


How does it compare with Chanel's Sublimage?


----------



## hightea_xx

eminere;22444175 said:
			
		

> How does it compare with Chanel's Sublimage?



I've only ever used sublimage on my hands LOL.  while I do like sublimage as well, i find there is something unique about l'or de vie's texture...  it's rich yet light at the same time!  and while i do like the smell of sublimage, there is something soothing about the smell of l'or de vie!!  perhaps i'm just a dior fanatic to the core...


----------



## averagejoe

Here is an interview from WWD with Miuccia Prada about luxury and Italy. She mentions the move of Raf Simons to Paris (Dior) from Italy (Jil Sander) as well. 

http://www.wwd.com/fashion-news/fashion-scoops/miuccia-speaks-6121371?module=hp-topstories

I wanted to share this article because I find what Miuccia is saying a bit hypocritical (especially her bit about how "Made in Italy" is no longer enough), although maybe it's not her fault considering that she is only the creative director, not the CEO. Prada has been manufacturing a lot of their clothes and accessories in China, Vietnam, and India in order to reduce production costs. Just a few days ago, I was at Holt Renfrew admiring a handsome pair of rubber flip flops from Prada, until I noticed that it was made in Vietnam. Not that it means the quality is worse, but that the labour cost does not warrant the high price tag. And it makes Prada look cheaper, too. When I pay so much for a pair of flip flops, I don't want them to be manufactured in a place that also manufactures a majority of mass market flip flops for much, much less.

I'm glad that Dior did not choose this approach during the recession to raise profits, because it's difficult for a brand to rebuild an image once it has been "diluted". This approach is too short-sighted, and can potentially damage a brand in the future.


----------



## papertiger

averagejoe said:


> Here is an interview from WWD with Miuccia Prada about luxury and Italy. She mentions the move of Raf Simons to Paris (Dior) from Italy (Jil Sander) as well.
> 
> http://www.wwd.com/fashion-news/fashion-scoops/miuccia-speaks-6121371?module=hp-topstories
> 
> I wanted to share this article because I find what Miuccia is saying a bit hypocritical (especially her bit about how "Made in Italy" is no longer enough), although maybe it's not her fault considering that she is only the creative director, not the CEO. Prada has been manufacturing a lot of their clothes and accessories in China, Vietnam, and India in order to reduce production costs. Just a few days ago, I was at Holt Renfrew admiring a handsome pair of rubber flip flops from Prada, until I noticed that it was made in Vietnam. Not that it means the quality is worse, but that the labour cost does not warrant the high price tag. And it makes Prada look cheaper, too. When I pay so much for a pair of flip flops, I don't want them to be manufactured in a place that also manufactures a majority of mass market flip flops for much, much less.
> 
> I'm glad that Dior did not choose this approach during the recession to raise profits, because it's difficult for a brand to rebuild an image once it has been "diluted". This approach is too short-sighted, and can potentially damage a brand in the future.



I know, ITA, considering her past actions the whole interview rings hollow - even though I agree with some of her points. 

I think she should talk Italian style up not join in the madness and mayhem Like the media-wolves and vultures circling Italy ATM. Euro for Euro I still think that Italy is far ahead of France in actual textile, leather goods  and manufacture of fashion. Italy has so much to lose if jobs are lost to elsewhere through lack of confidence. If Italy goes the way of Greece the Euro will fold completely.

 I dont mind if something is made in Italy, France or Brazil - I can tell quality from dross but again, I agree, if you are marketing your brand as exclusive, luxury (or whatever the next marketing term is to seperate the wannabes - Hermes does not use the word luxury anywhere anymore) having things made where labour is cheap and charging high mark-ups is disrespectful to customers and DOES dilute the brands overall image. Having said that, I did buy a Hermes horn haircomb, which is hand-made in Vietnam and swallowed the price tag :shame: 

I hope you guys don't mind me hanging out in the Dior Forum NOTHING seems to be going on over at Gucci F (sales have ended I guess) besides the usual shop/sell queries. I am taking a strong like to the new Diorissimo and my sister wants a new small Lady Dior. Is it my imagination but has Dior got so much more tempting recently since it started making forever bags and not whimsical fancies? (Athough I wouldn't sell my plain leather saddle bag for anything). My sister already has a large Lady Dior and was really happy (and done) but since the price rises she's actually got more interested again - are we both crazy?


----------



## averagejoe

papertiger said:


> I know, ITA, considering her past actions the whole interview rings hollow - even though I agree with some of her points.
> 
> I think she should talk Italian style up not join in the madness and mayhem Like the media-wolves and vultures circling Italy ATM. Euro for Euro I still think that Italy is far ahead of France in actual textile, leather goods and manufacture of fashion. Italy has so much to lose if jobs are lost to elsewhere through lack of confidence. If Italy goes the way of Greece the Euro will fold completely.
> 
> I dont mind if something is made in Italy, France or Brazil - I can tell quality from dross but again, I agree, if you are marketing your brand as exclusive, luxury (or whatever the next marketing term is to seperate the wannabes - Hermes does not use the word luxury anywhere anymore) having things made where labour is cheap and charging high mark-ups is disrespectful to customers and DOES dilute the brands overall image. Having said that, I did buy a Hermes horn haircomb, which is hand-made in Vietnam and swallowed the price tag :shame:
> 
> I hope you guys don't mind me hanging out in the Dior Forum NOTHING seems to be going on over at Gucci F (sales have ended I guess) besides the usual shop/sell queries. I am taking a strong like to the new Diorissimo and my sister wants a new small Lady Dior. Is it my imagination but has Dior got so much more tempting recently since it started making forever bags and not whimsical fancies? (Athough I wouldn't sell my plain leather saddle bag for anything). My sister already has a large Lady Dior and was really happy (and done) but since the price rises she's actually got more interested again - are we both crazy?


 
Hermes made in Vietnam?! And the Hermes family was worried about LVMH's takeover and the dilution of the values of the brand. I am SHOCKED. I mean, I LOVE Hermes (not that I own anything of theirs. WAAAY too expensive for my current income), but this really is disappointing.

As for Dior, I can totally understand why more people than ever are falling in love with Dior. Their bags are now all timeless, and interpret the Dior codes (Dior charms, curved handle, Cannage, etc.) in very beautiful ways. Unlike before where they churned out completely new artistic designs each season (and people may not have liked that because the bag that they purchased may go out of style in a few seasons), Dior changed their focus to make investment pieces which will be in style forever, People don't want to spend $2000-$4000 on a bag that looks dated in a few years. 

But since Dior has focused on classics, I haven't been able to find any unisex styles that work on men as well, unlike before like the Gaucho, Rebelle, Street Chic, and Flight messenger bags. Oh well...


----------



## _blush_

Hi guys!

Would anyone happen to know what are the upcoming Panarea colors? I'd like to know before I buy the one currently available..

I went to my local boutique a couple of days ago.. They only had the small black one and a medium lilac one. I have my eyes on the lilac.. even though I'd rather have it in the small size (I feel that the panarea keeps its shape better in that size).. However, I dress in dark colors 90% of the time and I wonder if it would be a bad decision.. I don't want to buy the black panarea because I already own the lady Dior in the black/silver hardware combination..


----------



## michi_chi

naachyan said:


> I have my eyes on the lilac.. even though I'd rather have it in the small size (*I feel that the panarea keeps its shape better in that size*).. However, I dress in dark colors 90% of the time and I wonder if it would be a bad decision


 
not necessarily true. I have the small Panarea and it's a good size for me. In some ways the small might be better at keeping its shape because it doesn't extend too far in front and behind you when carried, but in either size, care needs to be taken not to load the bag with too much weight inside as over time this can cause strain on the thin leather straps and stretch the canvas. It is also recommended that when it's not in use to put the stuffing back inside to keep its shape, without this the Panarea in both sizes will still lose its shape.

the good thing about the Panarea is that it's made from coated canvas instead of leather so there's less concern about colour transfer. I bought my small silver Panarea for Christmas and have been using it everyday since January as my everyday bag and I've never had to clean the outside and it still looks as clean as when I used it for the first time! The lilac is a great colour, it depends on your own personal preference and availability from your nearby boutiques as well. You can always contact Dior Customer Service by e-mail and have items sent to you from other countries if this service is available for your country: contactdior@dior.com


----------



## eminere

naachyan said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Would anyone happen to know what are the upcoming Panarea colors? I'd like to know before I buy the one currently available..


Fall 2012: No new colours
Winter 2012: Rose metallise, mint
Cruise 2013: Bleu croisiere, corail clair, lilas, beige rose + 2 new materials


----------



## _blush_

eminere;22569615 said:
			
		

> Fall 2012: No new colours
> Winter 2012: Rose metallise, mint
> Cruise 2013: Bleu croisiere, corail clair, lilas, beige rose + 2 new materials



OMG. Thank you!! Those colors sound lovely! Definitely waiting!!


----------



## pinkmonster

would i be correct in assuming that 'Rose metallise' will be some sort of metallic pink? I want to sell my fushia panarea for a different pink..i was looking at the classic pale pink with the champagne gold hardware because it looks so cute.  But it sounds like some pinks are coming out..should i wait?!


----------



## michi_chi

pinkmonster said:


> would i be correct in assuming that 'Rose metallise' will be some sort of metallic pink? I want to sell my fushia panarea for a different pink..i was looking at the classic pale pink with the champagne gold hardware because it looks so cute. But it sounds like some pinks are coming out..should i wait?!


 
as far as I know the pale pink mini Panarea was only sold in some boutiques and even then it was limited edition? It would depend on the shade of pink you prefer, if the pale pink is what you want then you should get it now as once it's sold out, they're not producing seasonal/limited edition colours after this.


----------



## feebee456

Does anyone have a Granville ?


----------



## feebee456

hightea_xx said:


> Look what arrived today........!   Young forever hehehehe



Do you like this or were you disappointed?


----------



## eminere

feebee456 said:


> Does anyone have a Granville ?


If you do a search I think you'll find lots of members on the forum have Granvilles or have talked about it at length.


----------



## Black_Swarmer

feebee456 said:


> Does anyone have a Granville ?



Yes


----------



## averagejoe

These are some of the ads from the Fall/Winter 2012 Dior Homme campaign, by Karl Lagerfeld. The models are Daisuke Ueda, Hao Yun Xiang, and Nan Fulong.

It's nice to see Dior Homme use Asian models for once in their ads.

I also love the contrast of the models in each ad. They really stand out against the background.


----------



## artisamson

feebee456 said:


> Does anyone have a Granville ?


There's a black one on ebay right now.


----------



## averagejoe

I wanted to share this article written by Timothy Long for SHOWstudio about Dior and Raf Simons. I thought that it was an interesting read.



> The fashion press have hailed Raf Simons' first collection for Christian Dior a success, with much credit being given to his modern translation of the codes of Dior. The codes - femininity, glamour and style - were first declared by Christian Dior when he debuted his inaugural collection of 1947. They may sound simple but take a talented designer to master. Simons, a Belgian fashion designer, has an impressive career in fashion, with a resume including work at the influential fashion labels of Walter Van Beirendonck in Paris, Martin Margiela, and most recently the creative director for Jil Sander, a position he has held since 2005. Simons showed that he can continue to interpret the codes put in place over sixty years ago while updating them for the modern client.
> 
> Reigning the fashion world since 1947, it should come as no surprise that the House of Dior has a business system that runs like a well-oiled machine, governed by time-tested and honoured ideals. By the mid-1940s, in response to years of hardship and deprivation brought on by the Great Depression and World War II, the necessity of a new style was evident. In this extremely fertile environment, several designers, including Elsa Schiaparelli, Charles James and Christian Dior were experimenting with new concepts aimed at enhancing the female figure. Dior coded his concepts into his first collection, which he stated was a gift for women, a return to femininity, glamour and style. Dior was able to realise his ideas through the financial backing of Marcel Boussac, who had made his fortune in textiles. Boussac liked Diors ideas of a new style, one of stark contrast to the restricted war-time fashions and made with folds of sweeping hemlines, and agreed to fund the creation of a new house of fashion in Paris, the House of Christian Dior at 30 Avenue Montaigne.
> 
> Eighty-five staff members were hired to assist Dior in the realisation of his vision, which focused on a hyper-feminine curvaceous silhouette presented with a tight waist and either a sweeping or pencil-slim skirt.  The profile of the silhouette was also very important, which became known as the wasp waist for the corseted waist, thrust forward hips and an arched back. This altered body was carefully wrapped by Dior with metres of the finest fabrics, and finished with pleats and bows.  Additionally, Diors revival of the corset and the hourglass silhouette would go on to be an oft discussed, debated, interpreted, and reinterpreted choice for many scholars of both fashion and feminism.
> 
> The press lauded Dior as an overnight sensation, and celebrated the entry of a new era in fashion. It should be noted, however, that while many people praised the New Look for its design as well as what it would go on to do for business, there were critics who were not so pleased. Some felt that the New Look brought back the restriction of the tight corset and heavy, cumbersome petticoats - fashions many women had happily walked away from during the freedom of the 1920s, the depression of the 1930s and then the lean years of WWII. Still, for the next ten years, the New Look, with seasonal variations, was the look in fashion with an influence reaching to the far corners of the globe. This meteoric rise placed Dior on the cover of Time magazine in 1957, in which they reported that by 1954, Dior salons were open in countries around the world and that Dior products alone accounted for 66% of the foreign export of French couture. In just a few years, the House of Christian Dior rose from an unknown company to one of the preeminent fashion houses in the world with sales topping $17,000,000an unheard of number in fashion.
> 
> The solid and often pioneering business acumen employed at Christian Dior to capitalise on the New Looks success played a vital role in the development of a new era of fashion business. The House of Dior experimented with the relationship between the designer and ready-to-wear manufacturers, which led to innovative business models and licensing agreements, making the latest styles more readily available to larger numbers of people, and at an affordable price. For ten years, the fashion world looked to Christian Dior for the new style, from his Zig-Zag collection of 1948, which featured exaggerated cuffs and collars influenced by the quick lines of a pencil sketch, or the H-Line collection of 1954 with a straight silhouette and undefined waistline. Each new collection was so closely followed by the general public that entire stores were changed over with new product once a collection premiered at a pace never before seen in fashion. While many people refer to femininity, style and glamour as the codes of Dior, many others, at least in fashion business, also may be referring to the business code at Dior, which caused dramatic changes in the industry, several of which are still followed today.
> 
> Following Christian Diors death in 1957, design at the House of Dior was taken over by a young Yves Saint Laurent, whose first collection of 1958 launched the trapeze silhouette into a fashion craze. While Diors codes of femininity, glamour and style were closely followed, Laurent added a sense of youthfulness to the collections. Like Diors, Laurents collection was said to have changed womens fashion overnight as the youthquake fashions of the 1960s entered into style. Eventually, however, Laurent was said to have drifted too far away from the codes of the company and was let go in 1960 to go on to open the House of Yves Saint Laurent in 1962. Laurent was replaced at Dior by Marc Bohan, who is often considered to be the least known of the Dior designers, although he remained head designer at the company for longer than all others - nearly thirty years - before being replaced by Gianfranco Ferré in 1989. The appointment of Ferré, an Italian, ruffled a few feathers as many believed, and still do, that only the French should design for the House of Dior. While Ferré was a success for Dior, by the mid-1990s, the company was looking to update its image, hiring John Galliano who triumphantly brought the House of Christian Dior into the 21st century, with his widely successful and much anticipated fashion shows, adding theatricality to the codes of Dior.
> 
> Each of these designers left their mark on the companys history, which has remained one of the longest continuously running fashion houses ever, in large part due to remaining loyal to the brands heritage with a focus on modern interpretation of the codes of Dior.
> 
> Simons response in recent interviews shows he acknowledges the importance of blending the correct balance of the codes with his own unique vision. This understanding can be seen in his bright red evening coat with full hips and sweeping hem, reminiscent of Diors Zig-Zag collection of 1948, updated with a gold belt. Additionally, his citron yellow evening gown, updated with a see-through top and gold choker, could easily be described by press from Diors Tulip collection of 1953, which stated, the skirts swept the floor like flowers unfurling. The world of fashion is waiting for new views on femininity, glamour and style coming from the recent alliance between Simons visions and the codes of the House of Dior. But will it all look new?




SOURCE: http://showstudio.com/project/behind_the_seams/the_dior_code


----------



## averagejoe

This is Chanel's film for their new Coco Noir fragrance:



I can't help but feel that Chanel may have "copied" Dior's use of Depeche Mode music (from their Dior Versailles video)...that somehow the people at Chanel must've seen the Dior video first, and then thought that they could get similar success by using a Depeche Mode song.

Also, this is one of the most boring fragrance "films" that I have ever seen. There's even a teaser for this, which is silly because the actual long version itself isn't very different.


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> This is Chanel's film for their new Coco Noir fragrance:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't help but feel that Chanel may have "copied" Dior's use of Depeche Mode music (from their Dior Versailles video)...that somehow the people at Chanel must've seen the Dior video first, and then thought that they could get similar success by using a Depeche Mode song.
> 
> Also, this is one of the most boring fragrance "films" that I have ever seen. There's even a teaser for this, which is silly because the actual long version itself isn't very different.




i smelt it today.  all i could smell was coco mademoiselle.  bleh.  no thanks!  can't wait for miss dior le parfum, the visual is very elegant and i believe there may be a new video accompanying it (although don't quote me!)


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> i smelt it today. all i could smell was coco mademoiselle. bleh. no thanks! can't wait for miss dior le parfum, the visual is very elegant and i believe there may be a new video accompanying it (although don't quote me!)


 
How disappointing that it smells like Coco Mademoiselle. I thought that "Noir" would mean a dark fragrance, like Midnight Poison.


----------



## averagejoe

Just wanted to share this beautiful picture from the Raf Simons Dior Haute Couture collection:


----------



## averagejoe

http://www.dior.com/magazine/en_gb/Lady-Mystery

Oh no! Sounds like they're replacing Marion Cotillard for the Lady Dior campaign. :cry: 

I hope this isn't true! I know fashion is about change, but there's also something nice in keeping the same face for the same product, like Charlize Theron for J'adore.


----------



## averagejoe

A little disappointed in the new Miss Dior Le Parfum commercial with Natalie Portman



Nothing's really changed, except one small scene, and the bottles that she holds now say Miss Dior (without the Cherie). 

They should've used a new concept.


----------



## averagejoe

averagejoe said:


> http://www.dior.com/magazine/en_gb/Lady-Mystery
> 
> Oh no! Sounds like they're replacing Marion Cotillard for the Lady Dior campaign. :cry:
> 
> I hope this isn't true! I know fashion is about change, but there's also something nice in keeping the same face for the same product, like Charlize Theron for J'adore.


 
Phew! Marion Cotillard is still the face of the Lady Dior, but the campaign is different. Unlike before where Marion visits different cities for each campaign, this one seems to sell the Dior brand more than just the bag, including showing how Marion gets fittings for the dresses that she wears to movie premieres.

Teaser:


----------



## averagejoe

averagejoe said:


> A little disappointed in the new Miss Dior Le Parfum commercial with Natalie Portman
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing's really changed, except one small scene, and the bottles that she holds now say Miss Dior (without the Cherie).
> 
> They should've used a new concept.




Here are the print ads for the Miss Dior Le Parfum


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> Here are the print ads for the Miss Dior Le Parfum



smelt it today.  LOVE is all I can say!  not as sweet as Miss Dior EDP, and more sexy and sultry for sure.  The initial burst of notes is a little bit much at first, but once it settles down, the amber patchouli comes out and is divine.

Also a friend recently went to Vegas so I sent her on a mission to the Palazzo Shoppe's Dior for Eau Noire!  LOVE LOVE LOVE is all I can say about this sent.  Perfect for the coming fall/winter season...  I smelt it years ago before the Dior Homme collection was revamped into La Collection Privee but definitely took a chance on buying it so many years later (let's go with at least 5+) and I'm glad I did!


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> smelt it today. LOVE is all I can say! not as sweet as Miss Dior EDP, and more sexy and sultry for sure. The initial burst of notes is a little bit much at first, but once it settles down, the amber patchouli comes out and is divine.
> 
> Also a friend recently went to Vegas so I sent her on a mission to the Palazzo Shoppe's Dior for Eau Noire! LOVE LOVE LOVE is all I can say about this sent. Perfect for the coming fall/winter season... I smelt it years ago before the Dior Homme collection was revamped into La Collection Privee but definitely took a chance on buying it so many years later (let's go with at least 5+) and I'm glad I did!


 
Nice! These used to be available at Holt Renfrew in Toronto a few years ago, but now they are super hard to find (exclusive only to some Dior Beauty boutiques). I almost forgot that some of them were formerly Dior Homme fragrances (hence the black pleated lid)!

And after what you said, I have to smell the Miss Dior Le Parfum! It sounds really nice!


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> smelt it today. LOVE is all I can say! not as sweet as Miss Dior EDP, and more sexy and sultry for sure. The initial burst of notes is a little bit much at first, but once it settles down, the amber patchouli comes out and is divine.


 
I smelled the Miss Dior Le Parfum and I have to say that it is one of the only fragraces from Dior that I cannot stand. It has a note that is found in a few men's fragrances that I don't like (I think that it's the over-powering amber, which reminds me a bit of the Amber body spray from Axe). Also smells nothing like the original. It somehow reminds me of Michael Kors for Men with a bit of Coco (Chanel).

But the bottle is amazing. The metal bow is textured, which looks super luxurious. The sides also have the houndstooth pattern.

For me, Francoise Demachy (Dior's resident perfumer) seems to make a bunch of hits and misses. I found Dior Addict to Life a bit boring, as are some Miss Dior flankers. I also don't like Aqua Fahrenheit. But this new Miss Dior Le Parfum smells putrid to me (no offense to anyone who likes it). Maybe it smells better on the skin (?), since I only got it sprayed on a blotter.


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:
			
		

> I smelled the Miss Dior Le Parfum and I have to say that it is one of the only fragraces from Dior that I cannot stand. It has a note that is found in a few men's fragrances that I don't like (I think that it's the over-powering amber, which reminds me a bit of the Amber body spray from Axe). Also smells nothing like the original. It somehow reminds me of Michael Kors for Men with a bit of Coco (Chanel).
> 
> But the bottle is amazing. The metal bow is textured, which looks super luxurious. The sides also have the houndstooth pattern.
> 
> For me, Francoise Demachy (Dior's resident perfumer) seems to make a bunch of hits and misses. I found Dior Addict to Life a bit boring, as are some Miss Dior flankers. I also don't like Aqua Fahrenheit. But this new Miss Dior Le Parfum smells putrid to me (no offense to anyone who likes it). Maybe it smells better on the skin (?), since I only got it sprayed on a blotter.



I honestly hate the way it smells on the blotter.  Very cocoa gone wrong.  But on skin it is really shines!


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> I honestly hate the way it smells on the blotter. Very cocoa gone wrong. But on skin it is really shines!


 
Sounds like I should give the fragrance another chance, since I only smelled it on a blotter.


----------



## averagejoe

> Dior Homme, 17 East 57th Street. After a five-month renovation, this space re-opened on Saturday. Not only is it bigger, but it stands out more, too, since the company added a new facade fitted with LED lights. They've also built a passageway between the men's shop and the women's store next door. Meanwhile, the temporary Dior Homme in Soho, which was initially intended as a place-holder during the renovation process, just extended its lease. It will remain at 133 Greene through 2021.



Via WWD.


Wow the store layout looks so different than before the renovation. I'm glad that they renovated, because the older boutique hardly had enough merchandise on display. It also features a second floor expansion. 

I would LOVE to see what the new LED-light facade looks like. Sounds like they have a new store-front design for Dior Homme, rather than the simple plain black.


----------



## averagejoe

The newly renovated Dior Homme 57th Street boutique in New York has the same crystal Cannage lighted exterior facade as the women's boutiques, which makes the ground floor of the LVMH building look uniform. 

The new Dior Homme boutique features 2 floors (compared to one floor before) with ready-to-wear, accessories, luggage, and footwear on the lower floor, and a suiting salon on the upper floor.

I love how the watches are displayed in museum displays at the back of the boutique.


----------



## averagejoe

This is what the Dior Homme boutique *used *to look like, pre-renovation. 

I really like how they changed the facade of the boutique. It used to look a bit dull, especially compared to glistening Dior ladies boutique next door.


----------



## averagejoe

One more thing:

Christian Dior couture reported a 28% increased in revenue from May 1, 2012 to July 31, 2012. 

(Source: http://www.finanzen.net/nachricht/C...ly-Revenue-from-May-1-to-July-31-2012-2050515)

Dior continues to experience rapid revenue growth after the outster of John Galliano. It seems like a return to the Dior icons (rather than theatrics) with the production of classic investment pieces really pays off. io has a consistent image now, and there is a recognizable "Dior look", just like when people see a Chanel tweed jacket.

Hopefully this would mean new Dior boutiques around the world, like in Toronto. I was hoping that the empty space beside the newly opened Louis Vuitton boutique on Bloor St. would be Dior, but it doesn't seem to be the case.


----------



## averagejoe

A brand called Charles Jourdan copied the Diorissimo bag (they call this bag the Sasha) and added a clasp-belt closure. They even tried to copy the handles.

Dior's looks so much more refined than this (but the Dior is more than 10 times the price, given that this Charles Jourdan bag is priced at $355USD).


----------



## eminere

averagejoe said:


> The newly renovated Dior Homme 57th Street boutique in New York has the same crystal Cannage lighted exterior facade as the women's boutiques, which makes the ground floor of the LVMH building look uniform.
> 
> The new Dior Homme boutique features 2 floors (compared to one floor before) with ready-to-wear, accessories, luggage, and footwear on the lower floor, and a suiting salon on the upper floor.
> 
> I love how the watches are displayed in museum displays at the back of the boutique.


 This is the new generation Dior Homme store concept that started with the opening of the Taipei 101 boutique, the largest Dior retail space in the world. Notice the significant change in the interior colour scheme, where they have really moved away from the stark black and white aesthetic Hedi Slimane first introduced.


----------



## averagejoe

eminere;22869916 said:
			
		

> This is the new generation Dior Homme store concept that started with the opening of the Taipei 101 boutique, the largest Dior retail space in the world. Notice the significant change in the interior colour scheme, where they have really moved away from the stark black and white aesthetic Hedi Slimane first introduced.


 
The black and white was very nice, but the new theme looks more shopper-friendly. There seems to be more products on display, and in more eye-catching ways, too.


----------



## sweetfancy

Hi there!

Just wondering whats on other dior owners zippers on the underside!

Recently bought a polochon and found the underside saying christian dior.... but heard authentic pieces use lampo zippers....

Any help would be fab! Cheers


----------



## averagejoe

sweetfancy said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Just wondering whats on other dior owners zippers on the underside!
> 
> Recently bought a polochon and found the underside saying christian dior.... but heard authentic pieces use lampo zippers....
> 
> Any help would be fab! Cheers


 
Sometimes it says Christian Dior, and sometimes it says Lampo (it depends on the style).


----------



## jeanscater

Does anyone know if Diorissimo orange smooth leather also comes in Silver hardware? or the orange colour is only made in pale gold hardware?


----------



## averagejoe

jeanscater said:


> Does anyone know if Diorissimo orange smooth leather also comes in Silver hardware? or the orange colour is only made in pale gold hardware?


 
I think that the orange colour, called Tangarine last season, only came with pale gold hardware. If you wait until Crusie 2013 or Spring 2013, then you may get an orange colour with silver hardware.


----------



## casluvchanel

Hi, i would like to get my 1st CD wallet. I'm interested in Miss Dior wallet and Lady Dior wallet with chain. Does anyone knows the pricing for both wallets? Pls advice. TIA


----------



## eminere

jeanscater said:


> Does anyone know if Diorissimo orange smooth leather also comes in Silver hardware? or the orange colour is only made in pale gold hardware?


The hardware on later versions for Cruise 2013 is silver.  On the Summer 2012 batch the hardware is pale gold.


----------



## jeanscater

eminere;22962802 said:
			
		

> The hardware on later versions for Cruise 2013 is silver.  On the Summer 2012 batch the hardware is pale gold.





averagejoe said:


> I think that the orange colour, called Tangarine last season, only came with pale gold hardware. If you wait until Crusie 2013 or Spring 2013, then you may get an orange colour with silver hardware.




Thank you soooooo much. I think I will wait and get the silver one  keep fingers cross!


----------



## averagejoe

A review of the new Dior ready-to-wear collection from WWD:



> Raf Simons&#8217; hiring at Dior was not an human resources move taken lightly by his employers; by 3:15 or so on Friday, Bernard Arnault and Sidney Toledano must have been feeling pretty good about themselves. They had just watched Simons thrust Dior into a place it hasn&#8217;t been in some time, a place where clothes count as more than foils around which to continue the global expansion of accessories and beauty businesses. These clothes were exquisite, with that Holy Grail-fusion of currency and cool.
> 
> As guests arrived at the new venue in the courtyard of the Hôtel National des Invalides, a couple of things came to mind. First, how modern. Which should not be taken as a shot at John Galliano. When he started at Dior, Galliano brought something intense, masterful and essential at that moment; that it crumbled badly for a number of reasons cannot negate the importance and onetime relevance of his tenure. But seeing the pristine square white box of a pavilion against the day&#8217;s vibrant blue sky &#8212; Corbusier de la mode, anyone? &#8212; one couldn&#8217;t help but feel instant refreshment. The second thought: how strangely polite. People arriving as much as 25 minutes before the stated show time of 2:30 were &#8212; get this &#8212; allowed in. To their seats. There they found a series of spacious white salons named after colors &#8212; Salon Rose; Salon Bleu &#8212; all with multiple windows of various square and rectangular sizes from which hung featherweight pastel curtains. Suddenly all those black-box show spaces we trudge and trip through so often felt old and ominous.
> 
> But a well-run door and nice window treatment only go so far. A fashion show is about the clothes, and Simons&#8217; were stellar. Here was not the lyricism of his emotional goodbye at Jil Sander, but a strong, confident entrée that blasted a big-picture objective: to state from the outset that unlike those breezy curtains, these clothes are not window dressing. These are clothes for women to buy and wear not only for big evenings but during the day, something with which Dior has long struggled. Simons strengthened the point via judicious use of handbags. Yes, accessories matter; there&#8217;s plenty of time to ply the audience with exotics. Dior is first and foremost a fashion house.
> 
> A fashion house whose founder was a renegade, a tradition Simons expects to continue &#8212; and not through playing to pat expectations. &#8220;I love minimalism. There will often be that kind of aesthetic,&#8221; he said before the show. &#8220;But it&#8217;s not the only thing, and that&#8217;s what this collection is very much about.&#8221; He cited a desire to break through restrictions as &#8220;Mr. Christian Dior&#8221; did with the New Look, and to keep the tone feminine and sensual. &#8220;He brought fantasy again, and the whole idea about sensuality and the female body&#8230;,&#8221; Simons said. &#8220;It&#8217;s a way of freeing up from a certain kind of restriction.&#8230;I think that me coming here is very much related to that, and [that&#8217;s] how I wanted to approach the collections right now.&#8221;
> 
> Simons opened with a series of smokings. Though they featured takes on the Bar and referenced his own couture collection in July, one might have read them as a tease thrown YSL&#8217;s way. The first three models out wore wide ribbons around their necks &#8212; an unfettered update on Dior&#8217;s use of chokers. Such were not the only archival references. Simons immersed himself in research and came away with a focus on pleats and on Dior&#8217;s Ligne A and Ligne H jackets. The latter turned up in a group of fabulous short coatdresses &#8212; he called them jacket-dresses &#8212; some waisted, others falling away from the body in that languid A-shape. Making them more than exercises in perfect tailoring: unexpected embroideries and flashes of iridescence in overlays or inset pleats.
> 
> Dresses came in LBDs (one featured a plain front and quiver of pleats in back) and in a more colorful, more decorated and more surprising range that referenced the Sixties without getting lost there. Throughout, Simons kept the surprises coming: flyaway veilings over lean dresses, a row of sequined floral buttons down the back of a dress; a geometric bar of embroidery at the hem. Evening featured thin black sweaters over big skirts in iridescent silk florals and conversely, shiny &#8220;cut-off&#8221; ballgowns over black. Either way, a delightful modernist distortion of a classic. *Maison Dior is in good hands*.



Source: http://www.wwd.com/runway/spring-re...christian-dior?src=rss/recentstories/20120928


I thought the collection was absolutely outstanding. Dior looks so new under the direction of Raf Simons. The clothes are exciting and refreshing!


----------



## hightea_xx

I thought the collection was hit and miss.  i did see references to his couture collection (well, in some cases, i wondered if he just reused from his couture collection, which is not a slight to the rtw, but rather the couture) but some of the dresses (especially those towards the end) were stunning!  not really feeling the gown tops though.... some of them - especially the one shoulders that wrap around the arm - are just odd!

attached are some of my favorites!


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> I thought the collection was hit and miss. i did see references to his couture collection (well, in some cases, i wondered if he just reused from his couture collection, which is not a slight to the rtw, but rather the couture) but some of the dresses (especially those towards the end) were stunning! not really feeling the gown tops though.... some of them - especially the one shoulders that wrap around the arm - are just odd!
> 
> attached are some of my favorites!


 
I feel that if a runway collection has all hits, then the clothes aren't fashion-forward enough. Anna Wintour said that anyone can make expensive clothes (in reference to Bill Gaytten's designs for Dior), but it takes a strong designer to totally reimagine and transform the clothes for the brand each season.

I loved the collection entirely, but it's because I really appreciate the modernism that Raf has injected into classic Dior style.

Here is Tim Blank's review of the collection:


> The Schubert piece that was playing as invitees entered the huge, purpose-built salons where Raf Simons showed his first ready-to-wear collection for Dior today was familiar, especially to fans of _The Hunger_, David Bowie's 1983 vampire movie. Simons is an ardent Bowie-phile, and the very individual choice of music was the first sign that the designer was about to impress his personality on the massive edifice that is Dior. Where Galliano achieved the same thing by amping up the house till it matched his own delirious, romantic, saturatingly sensual historicism, Simons took a long, cool look at the heritage and found the strictness, the rigor, and a different kind of sensuality. His soundtrack spoke volumes: Detroit DJ legend Carl Craig, who took over from Schubert after the show started, delivers techno with warmth. Another telling detail: At July's Couture outing, the salons were color-coded with Galliano-esque walls of lush flowers; today, the same color-coding was achieved with minimal, diaphanous curtaining. Rococo to Bauhaus&#8212;that evolution speaks another volume or two.
> 
> According to the show notes&#8212;and Raf's own words&#8212;the key descriptor for this new era at Dior is "freedom." But freedom from all restraint ultimately leads to the excess of self-destruction. What we saw today, by contrast, suggested an appreciation of the power of limits. How much more inspiring is discipline than free rein. That much was already clear, by the way, in the dress rehearsal that was Simons' Couture show in July.
> 
> Its achievements were revisited here, starting with the cheeky Le Smoking passage that launched proceedings in both instances. It's been impossible to ignore the media-fanned flames of the Raf-Hedi face-off that this week has generated. Simons managed to make his tux jacket-dress both a riposte to the YSL rivalry and a manifesto for himself. He de-stuffed Dior's classic Bar hourglass silhouette by turning it into something for morning, noon, and night, worn with shorts, a skirt, or nothing. Simons is clearly going to be good at the de-stuffing thing. In his ready-to-wear, as in his couture, he carved off the big below-the-waist bit of a gala gown, leaving just the visual interest of its top half. Guipure lace was turned into a two-tone bustier mini. Double-facing was responsible for a spectacular set of oh-so-simple but high-impact pop shapes in bifurcated color. The collection's most stringently disciplined statement was also one of its best looks: Kinga Rajzak's navy and black dress in pleated tulle.
> 
> Still, Simons' genuine, deep-seated affection for the tropes of couture is one of the qualities that has given a potent edge to all his design for the past few years. His full-skirted finale&#8212;the severe black silk-cashmere knit top, the erotic, iridescent balloon of floral-printed satin duchesse&#8212;distilled history into a special kind of twenty-first-century glamour.


----------



## averagejoe

A look at a new ad for Yves Saint Laurent under the direction of Hedi Slimane. It looks like an older Slimane-made Dior Homme ad for women! 

And this is how the new controversial "Saint Laurent" logo looks on the new ads.

I'm looking forward to seeing Hedi's ne collection on Monday for YSL. I really like his design aesthetic.


----------



## averagejoe

An interesting short video on the current outlook of the luxury business in China:



It mentions that Burberry and Prada saw lower profits this year, suggesting a slowdown while newly-revived brands like Carven (I've never even heard of this brand before until recently) are becoming great hits.

I wonder what will happen with Dior in terms of sales in China. Under Raf Simons' direction, the elite Chinese clientelle have another reason to keep going back to Dior, so maybe sales will continue to stay strong. 

The fact that Dior's recent quarterly results showed impressive profit increases in each sector probably mean that it won't slow down any time soon.


----------



## Celinite

Is it possible for me to buy a Diorissimo bag off-the-rack in UK / France?

I would really like to get one for my mom


----------



## averagejoe

Celinite said:


> Is it possible for me to buy a Diorissimo bag off-the-rack in UK / France?
> 
> I would really like to get one for my mom


 
By off-the-rack, do you mean from a retailer other than Dior?

If that's what you mean, then you won't be able to get one this way. The Diorissimo is exclusive to Dior boutiques, and manufactured in very limited quantities. You may even have to go on a wait list for one. 

And second-hand versions (or online versions) are most likely fake.

By the way, I noticed that you repeated this post in the Dior Prices Worldwide CHAT thread. Please do not repeat posts as it is against forum policy


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Does Neiman Marcus carry Dior handbags ? Or the only places you can buy Dior is from their own boutique store now?


----------



## Celinite

Sorry, I dint know which chat was appropriate so i posted in both.  I Actually meant will I be able to step into a Dior boutique and simply buy one on the spot. I Heard that it was VIP only and you had to be invited to buy?


----------



## All Smiles

Random question. If each colour in LD (asides from the classic colors) is made in limited numbers and sold internationally, doesn't any one have a rough guesstimate of that "limited number"

Just curious


----------



## michi_chi

Celinite said:


> Sorry, I dint know which chat was appropriate so i posted in both. I Actually meant will I be able to step into a Dior boutique and simply buy one on the spot. I Heard that it was VIP only and you had to be invited to buy?


 
I've replied to your question on the Dior Prices Worldwide - CHAT thread


----------



## michi_chi

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Does Neiman Marcus carry Dior handbags ? Or the only places you can buy Dior is from their own boutique store now?


 
this was mentioned some time ago, if I remember correctly a lot of the flagship stalls in major department stores have now been removed so that the sale of Dior products (especially handbags) are more exclusive to their boutiques and they have greater control on their sales and not be included in department store-wide sales


----------



## michi_chi

All Smiles said:


> Random question. If each colour in LD (asides from the classic colors) is made in limited numbers and sold internationally, doesn't any one have a rough guesstimate of that "limited number"
> 
> Just curious


 
it's not something that's common knowledge and not disclosed by Dior so it's hard to say how many products are distributed to different countries, most products are sold in colours that are seasonal, meaning that it is sold for a certain season, then the colour for that style is discontinued after. Sometimes Dior decides it's selling well and will continue the colour onto another season or so. Only limited edition bags have identifying quantity numbers on them, but more likely it's in the lower 3-digit range. As far as I know, the only range where figures of how many items were distributed to each country was for the Anselm Reyle for Dior limited edition collection where only 250 pieces of each item were distributed to each country, but even then it wasn't certain whether this was distributed equally between the boutiques or not.


----------



## averagejoe

An image from the Lady Dior "As Seen By" exhibit.


----------



## averagejoe

Jennifer Lawrence is the new face of the Miss Dior handbag for the SS 2013 Miss Dior ads (to debut in March).

I wonder if Dior dropped Mila Kunis as a brand embassador.

Source: http://www.vogue.it/en/magazine/daily-news/2012/10/jennifer-lawrence-new-dior-face


----------



## michi_chi

there's no chance I'll be able to purchase a New Lock pochette anytime soon because of a big trip I've got planned for Feb (I'm going to my friend's wedding in Pakistan). One thing I've noticed though is that the New Lock page on the Dior website is pretty sparse, ie not many products displayed and a few are shown as 'currently unavailable'. 

Is this Dior's way of saying indirectly that they're phasing out the New Lock range?


----------



## averagejoe

michi_chi said:


> there's no chance I'll be able to purchase a New Lock pochette anytime soon because of a big trip I've got planned for Feb (I'm going to my friend's wedding in Pakistan). One thing I've noticed though is that the New Lock page on the Dior website is pretty sparse, ie not many products displayed and a few are shown as 'currently unavailable'.
> 
> Is this Dior's way of saying indirectly that they're phasing out the New Lock range?


 
In the past, everytime a collection was left as an "after-thought" on the website, it was eventually discontinued. However, it's really difficult to say that for the New Lock line, because its pouch version is a best-seller.

Maybe Eminere may know.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

How much would you ladies be willing to paid for a used lady Dior in medium size ? What consider to be a good price ?


----------



## averagejoe

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> How much would you ladies be willing to paid for a used lady Dior in medium size ? What consider to be a good price ?


 
It depends on the condition. If it's close to brand new with no deforming of the shape, then $1000 to $1500 is a good price.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

averagejoe said:
			
		

> It depends on the condition. If it's close to brand new with no deforming of the shape, then $1000 to $1500 is a good price.



&#58369;so far no luck most of the searches shows dior at almost retail price or more den 3 k at least . It just hard to justify getting a bag over the web if I can't get a great discount .


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> How much would you ladies be willing to paid for a used lady Dior in medium size ? What consider to be a good price ?



Do you have pictures to show?


----------



## averagejoe

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> &#58369;so far no luck most of the searches shows dior at almost retail price or more den 3 k at least . It just hard to justify getting a bag over the web if I can't get a great discount .


 
By the way, the price range that I quoted was for Ebay and other online stores. 

If you can find a Lady Dior in near brand-new condition in consignment stores, then $2000-$2500 is a good price. At least you get to see the bag in person.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> Do you have pictures to show?



I don't have a pic yet . Can't seems to find a good deal in any consignment shop online .


----------



## eminere

michi_chi said:


> there's no chance I'll be able to purchase a New Lock pochette anytime soon because of a big trip I've got planned for Feb (I'm going to my friend's wedding in Pakistan). One thing I've noticed though is that the New Lock page on the Dior website is pretty sparse, ie not many products displayed and a few are shown as 'currently unavailable'.
> 
> Is this Dior's way of saying indirectly that they're phasing out the New Lock range?


Cruise 2013 will be the last collection with new colours.


----------



## michi_chi

michi_chi said:


> there's no chance I'll be able to purchase a New Lock pochette anytime soon because of a big trip I've got planned for Feb (I'm going to my friend's wedding in Pakistan). One thing I've noticed though is that the New Lock page on the Dior website is pretty sparse, ie not many products displayed and a few are shown as 'currently unavailable'.
> 
> Is this Dior's way of saying indirectly that they're phasing out the New Lock range?


 


averagejoe said:


> In the past, everytime a collection was left as an "after-thought" on the website, it was eventually discontinued. However, it's really difficult to say that for the New Lock line, because its pouch version is a best-seller.
> 
> Maybe Eminere may know.


 



			
				eminere;23093128 said:
			
		

> Cruise 2013 will be the last collection with new colours.


 
thanks *eminere *


----------



## Starlene

Does anyone know what colors the New Lock pochette comes in for Cruise 2013?


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

Hi guys!

i am just going to dive in and ask a question since there wasn't a thread on custom made Diors yet.

Q1: how much does it cost to have custom made, crocodile, petit lady dior? I am thinking polished ones not the matte. 

Q2: letters placed at the back of the charm leather - does it cost more to put it in?

I didnt get a direct answer from the SA in Paris.. maybe you guys can tell me?

thanks in advance! x


----------



## averagejoe

Hermesdiorduo said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> i am just going to dive in and ask a question since there wasn't a thread on custom made Diors yet.
> 
> Q1: how much does it cost to have custom made, crocodile, petit lady dior? I am thinking polished ones not the matte.
> 
> Q2: letters placed at the back of the charm leather - does it cost more to put it in?
> 
> I didnt get a direct answer from the SA in Paris.. maybe you guys can tell me?
> 
> thanks in advance! x


 
The price depends on the materials of the bag. You can choose between different xotic skins, which all have their own price points. You should expect to pay more for a customized bag than a production-style Lady Dior made of the same material.

As for lettering, it should be a complimentary service that comes with the customized Lady Dior.


----------



## eminere

Starlene said:


> Does anyone know what colors the New Lock pochette comes in for Cruise 2013?


Bleu croisiere and corail clair in the matte lambskin and shiny python, and bleu croisiere and lilas in the patent lambskin.


----------



## hekumahi

Hi guys, I'm a newbie and I want to ask a few questions. I went to Dior boutique in Melbourne last week and asked for a red patent lady dior. The staff showed me the bag, however I counldn't purchase the bag right away because she said that I must go through a waiting list. 
Do you guys know how this system work and normally how long you will be contacted to get the bag?
TIA!


----------



## All Smiles

From what I gathered they don't sell the display so they must not have any in stock for sale and if it's seasonal, then you have to wait to see if they will dispatch anymore to that store and they get sold to the longest waiting on the waiting list (if any). Have you tried calling other stores around the country?


----------



## hekumahi

All Smiles said:


> From what I gathered they don't sell the display so they must not have any in stock for sale and if it's seasonal, then you have to wait to see if they will dispatch anymore to that store and they get sold to the longest waiting on the waiting list (if any). Have you tried calling other stores around the country?



Thanks a lot for the suggestion, I called the Brisbane store and they still have the last one in stock


----------



## All Smiles

hekumahi said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot for the suggestion, I called the Brisbane store and they still have the last one in stock



Your welcome, did you order it through the Brisbane store too? They are lovely there


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

eminere&#153 said:
			
		

> Bleu croisiere and corail clair in the matte lambskin and shiny python, and bleu croisiere and lilas in the patent lambskin.



Thanks Eminere! Will def look it up  hope they have little LDs in something blue and patent


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

averagejoe said:


> The price depends on the materials of the bag. You can choose between different xotic skins, which all have their own price points. You should expect to pay more for a customized bag than a production-style Lady Dior made of the same material.
> 
> As for lettering, it should be a complimentary service that comes with the customized Lady Dior.



thanks averagejoe! i saw their leather book and there's so many good colours to choose from! now i would just need to firm up which colour i want for my dream bag.


----------



## Dior Fans

Saw the new series of Dior 2013, its so beautiful!


----------



## averagejoe

http://ca.eonline.com/news/358306/r...m_medium=rssfeeds&utm_campaign=rss_topstories

Robert Pattinson is reportedly the new face of a Dior men's fragrance (it doesn't say which one. It's probably Dior Homme). 

I do not agree with this choice one bit . Dior looks like it's desperately reaching out to a younger audience. This is as bad a choice as Kristen Stewart was for Balenciaga. Ugh.

I do NOT want to wear a Dior fragrance that is branded by Robert Pattinson.


----------



## eminere

averagejoe said:


> http://ca.eonline.com/news/358306/r...m_medium=rssfeeds&utm_campaign=rss_topstories
> 
> Robert Pattinson is reportedly the new face of a Dior men's fragrance (it doesn't say which one. It's probably Dior Homme).
> 
> I do not agree with this choice one bit . Dior looks like it's desperately reaching out to a younger audience. This is as bad a choice as Kristen Stewart was for Balenciaga. Ugh.
> 
> I do NOT want to wear a Dior fragrance that is branded by Robert Pattinson.


Oh good god.


----------



## eminere

averagejoe said:


> Just wanted to share this beautiful picture from the Raf Simons Dior Haute Couture collection:


Bump! Where did this picture come from?


----------



## averagejoe

eminere;23213338 said:
			
		

> Bump! Where did this picture come from?


 
I think it came from a website called Fashionising.


----------



## aussiegirl65

I purchased my very first long awaited Lady Dior Yesterday in the Brisbane store in David Jones and on the reciept it says "Lady Dior lg pat bombe calf - Rose.  It was $4 200.00 and I cant find a pic of it online anywhere.... is it a limited edition?  It wasnt on display I had to ask to see it after admiring it a while ago.... the staff were really lovely


----------



## eminere

aussiegirl65 said:


> I purchased my very first long awaited Lady Dior Yesterday in the Brisbane store in David Jones and on the reciept it says "Lady Dior lg pat bombe calf - Rose.  It was $4 200.00 and I cant find a pic of it online anywhere.... is it a limited edition?  It wasnt on display I had to ask to see it after admiring it a while ago.... the staff were really lovely


Not a limited edition. Congrats on the new bag.


----------



## averagejoe

Unveiling the new ad for the collaboration between Dior and Printemps, lensed by Mario Testino from the top of the 30 Avenue Montaigne boutique.



> DIORIFIC: Printemps is celebrating its Christmas partnership with Dior with an advertising image shot by Mario Testino, which will be unveiled on the facade of its Boulevard Haussmann flagship today. It features models Carolyn Murphy and Sui He posing on the roof of the building in scarlet and fuchsia Dior couture outfits, respectively, against the backdrop of the stores restored cupola and the Eiffel Tower, and surrounded by floating Christmas decorations.
> 
> The image is the brainchild of creative director Stephen Gan and was styled by Carine Roitfeld. It has been one of the most creative collaborations we have done with brands, and I think its really setting the standard of whats possible between brands and a department store, said Printemps chairman and chief executive officer Paolo de Cesare. We wanted to do something that could capture this excitement, this energy and also a bit of this unexpected collaboration and moment that were bringing together.
> 
> The ad campaign, which exists in both a one-page and a two-page format, will appear in press and outdoor advertising starting Nov. 15. Dior brand ambassador Marion Cotillard will be on hand on Nov. 9 to inaugurate the stores Dior-themed Christmas window displays, four of which will feature mechanical puppets dressed in exact replicas of 12 iconic outfits, realized by its couture ateliers. The store will sell unique products developed with Dior.



From WWD: http://www.wwd.com/media-news/fashion-memopad/diorific-6469090?module=hp-media


----------



## honey

The small Lady Dior looks divine! 
I'm a sucker for good advertising. Now I'll consider adding a small LD to my collection. *sigh*


----------



## michi_chi

averagejoe said:


> Unveiling the new ad for the collaboration between Dior and Printemps, lensed by Mario Testino from the top of the 30 Avenue Montaigne boutique.
> 
> 
> 
> From WWD: http://www.wwd.com/media-news/fashion-memopad/diorific-6469090?module=hp-media


 
I'm excited to see what products the collaboration between Dior and Printemps will bring!  I agree, I've always loved the cute size and shape of the mini Lady Dior, but it's really only good for evening events when you're not carrying much. I find it quite hard to carry much in my evening size Ballet....will have a think about it, might invest in one for my friend's wedding in Germany next summer


----------



## averagejoe

michi_chi said:


> I'm excited to see what products the collaboration between Dior and Printemps will bring!  I agree, I've always loved the cute size and shape of the mini Lady Dior, but it's really only good for evening events when you're not carrying much. I find it quite hard to carry much in my evening size Ballet....will have a think about it, might invest in one for my friend's wedding in Germany next summer


 
The proportions of the mini Lady Dior made the bag simply adorable. I know it doesn't fit much, but it's one of those go-to pieces for cocktails or a fancy evening when all you need is a bit of makeup and your wallet.


----------



## michi_chi

averagejoe said:


> The proportions of the mini Lady Dior made the bag simply adorable. I know it doesn't fit much, but it's one of those go-to pieces for cocktails or a fancy evening when all you need is a bit of makeup and your wallet.


 
I know what you mean, am renewing my efforts to save up and try and get one, possibly the pink magnolia New Lock pouch in lambskin too since the bois de rose python version is no longer available


----------



## averagejoe

michi_chi said:


> I know what you mean, am renewing my efforts to save up and try and get one, possibly the pink magnolia New Lock pouch in lambskin too since the bois de rose python version is no longer available


 
You can also get a mini Lady Dior in python


----------



## michi_chi

averagejoe said:


> You can also get a mini Lady Dior in python



good idea!  any ideas what the price range would be for exotic mini Lady Diors, maybe around the price of a medium lambskin one?


----------



## averagejoe

michi_chi said:


> good idea!  any ideas what the price range would be for exotic mini Lady Diors, maybe around the price of a medium lambskin one?


 
I think that the price would depend on the detailing, but I would expect it to be _higher_ than a medium Lady Dior in lambskin.


----------



## babyrabbit

Hi boys and girls, 

Don't know if this is the right place to post this. Sorry if it's not. I've been looking for the two small (evening) lady dior on the right hand side of this picture. (http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.15.mDjbGJ&id=17130195966) It seems like they are sold in the Italy boutiques. But couldn't find them when I was in Milan last week. Does anyone know where they are located and their material, price? Thank you so much!


----------



## averagejoe

babyrabbit said:


> Hi boys and girls,
> 
> Don't know if this is the right place to post this. Sorry if it's not. I've been looking for the two small (evening) lady dior on the right hand side of this picture. (http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.15.mDjbGJ&id=17130195966) It seems like they are sold in the Italy boutiques. But couldn't find them when I was in Milan last week. Does anyone know where they are located and their material, price? Thank you so much!



One appears to be metallic python, and the other appears to be embroidered/sequined lambskin. I'm not sure of this as the picture is blurry.

The price of the python should be over $4000, and the price of the embroidered one should be just slightly under that.


----------



## pawneunubs

should i get a dior homme wallet from luisa via roma? no warranty for $432
can i trust luisa via roma and do I have to pay custom tax or handling fee? Im in Singapore

boutique selling at $580


----------



## michi_chi

pawneunubs said:


> should i get a dior homme wallet from luisa via roma? no warranty for $432
> can i trust luisa via roma and do I have to pay custom tax or handling fee? Im in Singapore
> 
> boutique selling at $580



As *averagejoe* has indicated in the Authenticate This Dior thread, Luisa Via Roma *only* sells authentic designer products. Customs tax and handling fees depends on each country; I'd imagine Singapore doesn't have sales tax applied to goods in general? If so, you won't be required to pay customs tax and admin fees


----------



## oblivion

Does dior have any year end sale ? What kind of bags get marked down ?


----------



## averagejoe

oblivion said:


> Does dior have any year end sale ? What kind of bags get marked down ?



Dior bags no longer get marked down in boutiques.


----------



## averagejoe

An article in WWD called "Paris Match" which pitted Raf Simons against Hedi Slimane has upset the CEO of YSL (and resulted in a letter of complaint to WWD):

http://fashionista.com/2012/11/ysls-ceo-scolds-wwd-for-pitting-hedi-slimane-against-raf-simons/

At this point Hedi and the YSL team just seem bitter. The WWD article never chose a winner, and even pointed out that Dior did not comment on sales of the Raf Simons collection. 

The Hedi Slimane collection didn't live up to a lot of critic's expectations, but what's making it worse is that Hedi and YSL seem like they have something to prove here. It makes it seem like they're trying to justify a collection that did not live up to its hype.

I don't recall Dior executives slamming publications for saying that Hedi's collection seemed to ring better with consumers compared to Dior's, or even for bringing up negative press against Galliano and his anti-Semetic remarks over a year ago.


----------



## averagejoe

Dior has a new vdieo for Christmas:

http://www.dior.com/couture/en_us/fashion-accessories/woman

It hasn't been uploaded on Youtube yet. Click the "Watch the Video" link to see the video. It's quite the eye-candy!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

There is a lady dior medium bag from eBay seller indulgeforless and he put $3600 as the BIN price , although there was an option for best offer . N i tried to ask him what is the lowest he can go . He just told me that is the lowest . But I'm just curious that why will people be selling the bag if they still have the receipt ? N for this price they r selling if they return to Saks they will obviously get more money . It just seems weird to me . Since usually people sell to make a profit or people sell cuz it used n they can't return anymore .


----------



## averagejoe

Check out these pictures of the Dior Woodbury Commons outlet. It's been renovated for a while now, but I didn't come across these pictures till now:

(it looks really stunning, especially for an outlet store!)


----------



## averagejoe

I was at Dior at Holts today and saw the cutest Lady Dior handbag charm! It was almost precious, and was made of metal, lacquer, and micro Cannage-embossed lambskin. It was SO detailed; it has 4 metal feet, free-swinging D I O R charms complete with the black disk behind the O, finely sculpted lacquered handles, and a to-scale Cannage pattern. The side lambskin Cannage panels are attached to the front and back panels like on the real Lady Dior. 

There were only two there, one in black with silver hardware and one in burgundy with light gold hardware, and was $590. It's pretty pricey for a bag charm, but it's the most fantastic bag charm I've ever seen!


----------



## newmommy_va

Lovely Dior RTW!! 



averagejoe said:


> Check out these pictures of the Dior Woodbury Commons outlet. It's been renovated for a while now, but I didn't come across these pictures till now:
> 
> (it looks really stunning, especially for an outlet store!)


----------



## eminere

averagejoe said:


> Check out these pictures of the Dior Woodbury Commons outlet. It's been renovated for a while now, but I didn't come across these pictures till now:
> 
> (it looks really stunning, especially for an outlet store!)


How nice to see that Dior pays the same level of attention to merchandising and image for their outlet stores as they do their boutiques.


----------



## gregsk

averagejoe said:


> Check out these pictures of the Dior Woodbury Commons outlet. It's been renovated for a while now, but I didn't come across these pictures till now:
> 
> (it looks really stunning, especially for an outlet store!)



beautiful pictures ! nothing compare to the one of UK (except the pop up shop for Dior Homme which is quite nice actually)

where did you get them ?


----------



## averagejoe

gregsk said:


> beautiful pictures ! nothing compare to the one of UK (except the pop up shop for Dior Homme which is quite nice actually)
> 
> where did you get them ?



I got these pictures from the internet.


----------



## madamelizaking

Hello  had a quick question. I just ordered my First Lady dior bag in black patent w/gold hardware from Nordstrom topanga.. I got my receipt by email and it states it was $3400. I'm confused, in a good way , but aren't they $3600?


----------



## gregsk

averagejoe said:


> I got these pictures from the internet.



could you please let me know the website you got them from ?

also I was wondering if you had an idea about the bag on the top shelf in the 5th picture ?

thank you !!


----------



## averagejoe

madamelizaking said:


> Hello  had a quick question. I just ordered my First Lady dior bag in black patent w/gold hardware from Nordstrom topanga.. I got my receipt by email and it states it was $3400. I'm confused, in a good way , but aren't they $3600?



I guess they forgot to increase the price with the previous price increase (?). 

Congratulations on getting your LD for a discount!


----------



## averagejoe

gregsk said:


> could you please let me know the website you got them from ?
> 
> also I was wondering if you had an idea about the bag on the top shelf in the 5th picture ?
> 
> thank you !!



I got them from doing a Google search. I don't remember the website.

There are 2 bags on different shelves. The black one on the left side is the Lady Dior Avenue bag. The brown one on the right is the Dior Samourai.


----------



## lulalula

averagejoe said:


> I was at Dior at Holts today and saw the cutest Lady Dior handbag charm! It was almost precious, and was made of metal, lacquer, and micro Cannage-embossed lambskin. It was SO detailed; it has 4 metal feet, free-swinging D I O R charms complete with the black disk behind the O, finely sculpted lacquered handles, and a to-scale Cannage pattern. The side lambskin Cannage panels are attached to the front and back panels like on the real Lady Dior.
> 
> There were only two there, one in black with silver hardware and one in burgundy with light gold hardware, and was $590. It's pretty pricey for a bag charm, but it's the most fantastic bag charm I've ever seen!



you must be talking about these. they are very cute indeed.


----------



## averagejoe

lulalula said:


> you must be talking about these. they are very cute indeed.



Oh these are exactly it! They are adorable!!! The level of detail in these is remarkable!


----------



## soxx

Hi, not sure if this is the appropriate thread to ask. Does anyone knows if the lilac/light purple python for cruise comes in other bags other than Lady Dior?
Attached is the pic of the lilac/light purple lady dior. Thanks in advance!


----------



## pinktulle09

Im on vacation in hong kong. And I stopped by the dior boutique at lee gardens in causeway bay. I've shopped here before and im so wowed by their great customer service.

I've been eyeing the diorissimo bag for a while. But I never got to see it since the dior at holts isnt considered as a boutique, so they don't carry that bag. Diorissimo is gorgeous. They're only sold toto VIP customers. And they only showed me the bag because I knew the name. But even if they have the bag in stock, it doesn't mean they can sell me one. They will have to ask headquarters first since i'm not a VIP. They have very limited quantities. They might need to order them as well if they don't have it.

Im in love with the bag.


----------



## _blush_

I saw this beauty on instagram!! Anybody happen to know the price for it??


----------



## averagejoe

naachyan said:


> I saw this beauty on instagram!! Anybody happen to know the price for it??



WHOA! What a stunning piece! I wonder if it was customized by someone else, or if it's actually a Dior design.


----------



## eminere

averagejoe said:


> WHOA! What a stunning piece! I wonder if it was customized by someone else, or if it's actually a Dior design.


It's a Dior design, for Summer 2013.


----------



## averagejoe

eminere;23723598 said:
			
		

> It's a Dior design, for Summer 2013.



Wow! It's quite a stunning piece!


----------



## eminere

naachyan said:


> i saw this beauty on instagram!! Anybody happen to know the price for it??


usd3,500/eur2,500. Also available in pink.


----------



## _blush_

eminere;23725368 said:
			
		

> usd3,500/eur2,500. Also available in pink.



Thank you so much!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

how much would you guys be willing to pay for a brand new lady dior medium on ebay?how much would you offer??the retail is #3400 now.


----------



## papertiger

Saw some great bags in Dior this week including a HUGE dark green (purple leather inside) 'Diorissimo'. But was more Bolide/Alma/Catherine dome shape with a zip all the way round. Bigger than the reg Diorissimos and £3600 (about $5700) against normal £2700 Diorissimo. 

Truly gorgeous (although very heavy). 

The SA (lovely women and very sweet) said it was just a larger Diorissimo but I'm a bit skeptical. How can this totally different dome shape bag have the same name as a reg rectangular Diorissimo tote?

Can any Dior expert enlighten me further?  

Also loving the fluoro pink Diorissimo for S/S, I only saw a pic so far but looks promising. Anyone know the interior colour and whether it a smooth or pebble leather version?


----------



## averagejoe

papertiger said:


> Saw some great bags in Dior this week including a HUGE dark green (purple leather inside) 'Diorissimo'. But was more Bolide/Alma/Catherine dome shape with a zip all the way round. Bigger than the reg Diorissimos and £3600 (about $5700) against normal £2700 Diorissimo.
> 
> Truly gorgeous (although very heavy).
> 
> The SA (lovely women and very sweet) said it was just a larger Diorissimo but I'm a bit skeptical. How can this totally different dome shape bag have the same name as a reg rectangular Diorissimo tote?
> 
> Can any Dior expert enlighten me further?
> 
> Also loving the fluoro pink Diorissimo for S/S, I only saw a pic so far but looks promising. Anyone know the interior colour and whether it a smooth or pebble leather version?



It is the Diorissimo bag, but in a different shape. The normal Diorissimo bag is more of a tote, while this is more of a zip-top bag. It came out for Pre-Fall 2012.


----------



## averagejoe

Here is the new ad for Hypnotic Poison Eau Secrete featuring Melanie Laurent.


----------



## eminere

averagejoe said:


> Here is the new ad for Hypnotic Poison Eau Secrete featuring Melanie Laurent.


The visual really fits the Poison universe. And I'm loving the Winter 2012 runway shoes.


----------



## averagejoe

eminere;23830734 said:
			
		

> The visual really fits the Poison universe. And I'm loving the Winter 2012 runway shoes.



Yes it does. The back-less dress is stunning on her!


----------



## averagejoe

There's always a treat following the couture shows...Haute Joaillerie!!!

From http://thecitizensoffashion.com/2013/01/25/couture-closes-with-haute-joaillerie/:



> As a prelude to the presentation of her new collection next July, Victoire de Castellane showed a curated selection of additions to existing collections. These included a trio of slimmer caned rings and bracelets in the My Dior collection, a Les Précieuses garden-inspired necklace anchored by a sizable emerald, a Toi et Moi rose-shaped ring in diamonds and emeralds, and a unique set of antique cameos mounted into earrings for the Coffret collection. Meanwhile, the house&#8217;s watch lines are expanding fast. Colored gems offset black or white ceramic settings in the Dior 8 line, russet feathers fan into the skirt-shaped oscillating weight on the new model of the Grand Bal watch, and a trio of Mini D watches feature zingy fuchsia, turquoise, or neon yellow bands.



I can't wait to see the new Dior VIII watches with ceramic and jewels!


----------



## tutushopper

^Me, too; thanks for the post!


----------



## eminere

averagejoe said:


> Yes it does. The back-less dress is stunning on her!


I wonder which season the dress is from.  Would be great to see the higher-res image.


----------



## eminere

averagejoe said:


> There's always a treat following the couture shows...Haute Joaillerie!!!
> 
> From http://thecitizensoffashion.com/2013/01/25/couture-closes-with-haute-joaillerie/:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see the new Dior VIII watches with ceramic and jewels!


These earrings look like a cross between the Coffret de Victoire and the Dear Dior collections.


----------



## averagejoe

averagejoe said:


> Here is the new ad for Hypnotic Poison Eau Secrete featuring Melanie Laurent.



I'm keen on smelling it, but I have to say that some of Francoise Demachy's fragrances smell the same. He uses the same ingredients all the time. I really disagree with having an in-house perfumer. If Dior had one perfumer all along, then J'adore would never have been born.

Francoise keeps using orange blossom or amber in practically everything. Orange blossom is very nice, but now Pure Poison, Hypnotic Poison Eau Sensuelle, and J'adore Eau de Toilette all smell like they have something in common.

I recently got Eau Sauvage Parfum and I like how it smells different from most men's fragrances, but it has many notes like Miss Dior le Parfum (to the point of having a similar dry-down). I think that Francoise needs to stop using the same ingredients all the time. Or Dior needs to stop using Francoise Demachy.


----------



## juicy935

so i saw these AMAZING wedges on the website and was wondering if they're in stores yet???


----------



## averagejoe

juicy935 said:


> so i saw these AMAZING wedges on the website and was wondering if they're in stores yet???



They should be in stores already because they are part of the Cruise 2013 collection. They were also featured on the Lady Dior Hampton ad released in November 2012.


----------



## eminere

juicy935 said:


> so i saw these AMAZING wedges on the website and was wondering if they're in stores yet???


Unfortunately as far as I know I don't think these ever made it to commercial production.

Perhaps someone who's visited a global flagship store in the past couple of months can confirm.


----------



## averagejoe

More new Dior Joaillerie, from http://www.annadellorusso.com/2013/01/24/diorjoaillerie/


----------



## papertiger

averagejoe said:


> It is the Diorissimo bag, but in a different shape. The normal Diorissimo bag is more of a tote, while this is more of a zip-top bag. It came out for Pre-Fall 2012.



 Thanks. That's the one. 

I can't believe they can't give it a distinguishing name from the tote Diorissimos. I can just imagine explaining it to a SA (esp over the hone) if I decide I want one (although it is HUGE).


----------



## averagejoe

papertiger said:


> Thanks. That's the one.
> 
> I can't believe they can't give it a distinguishing name from the tote Diorissimos. I can just imagine explaining it to a SA (esp over the hone) if I decide I want one (although it is HUGE).



The bag looks like it has a lot of leather in it too, which I guess accounts for its heavy weight.


----------



## papertiger

averagejoe said:


> The bag looks like it has a lot of leather in it too, which I guess accounts for its heavy weight.



Yup, layers of leather. The green is only the outer shell. inside it had 3 main compartments separated by thick sheets of violet leather. I do think about the weight TBH, because it can mean the difference between using it everyday or sitting under wraps. 

The only other minor neg is it's not the pebbled (and that I do prefer) on the Diorissimo but I am very keen.


----------



## averagejoe

papertiger said:


> Yup, layers of leather. The green is only the outer shell. inside it had 3 main compartments separated by thick sheets of violet leather. I do think about the weight TBH, because it can mean the difference between using it everyday or sitting under wraps.
> 
> The only other minor neg is it's not the pebbled (and that I do prefer) on the Diorissimo but I am very keen.



Wow the inside sounds quite wonderful! Although it's heavy, the weight just tells you that the bag is very luxurious with thick and supple leather. I imagine an Hermes Birkin of a similar size weighs about the same since both bags seem to use similar leather construction (I wonder if this dome-shaped version is constructed inside-out, and then flipped around like the regular Diorissimo and Hermes Birkin).


----------



## nnghuang

Anyone has any tips on how to take care of the grained leather on the Diorissimo? Just got one and have taken it out a couple of time but want to take preventative measure to protect it.


----------



## averagejoe

nnghuang said:


> Anyone has any tips on how to take care of the grained leather on the Diorissimo? Just got one and have taken it out a couple of time but want to take preventative measure to protect it.



Like all leathers, avoid any contact between sharp objects like your nails and the leather. Avoid getting the leather in contact with perfumes, sprays, and body/hand lotion. Many handbags from all brands alike get darkened handles because the women who use those brands apply hand cream daily. Store the bag in dark, cool, and dry closet when not in use. Finally, avoid getting moisture or water in contact with the leather (i.e. rain, humidity, etc.).


----------



## StylishFarmer

Hi ladies, 


I've been searching this thread for an answer but it is so vast I don't know where to begin! 

Just wondering if this bag is still available for purchase??




Dior


----------



## tutushopper

StylishFarmer said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> 
> I've been searching this thread for an answer but it is so vast I don't know where to begin!
> 
> Just wondering if this bag is still available for purchase??
> 
> View attachment 2053798
> 
> 
> Dior



Yes, it is.  It's the Dior Granville.


----------



## StylishFarmer

tutushopper said:


> Yes, it is.  It's the Dior Granville.



Awesome! Thank you. For some reason I thought it was discontinued and replaced with a more Boston style bag.


----------



## eminere

StylishFarmer said:


> Awesome! Thank you. For some reason I thought it was discontinued and replaced with a more Boston style bag.


The boston style is an addition to the collection, not a replacement of the original shape.  So you can definitely still get the latter.


----------



## StylishFarmer

eminere&#153;;23929256 said:
			
		

> The boston style is an addition to the collection, not a replacement of the original shape.  So you can definitely still get the latter.



Once again, thank you


----------



## averagejoe

Here is a sneak peak at some of the latest watches from Dior. There is a new Dior VIII Grand Bal watch with rose gold and matching golden feathers, available in black or white ceramic. It is super-stunning, and one of the most breathtaking watches I have ever seen. It also sports emerald-cut diamonds.

The La Mini D de Dior watches come in beautiful bright colours that really make haute joaillerie fun and exciting.


----------



## Miss steel

Hi.We don't have a Dior boutique in my countryso I am really careful in deciding which bag to purchase.I will be travelling to Singapore and this is my chance to buy a dior bag.I was wondering if the granville or dior soft worth the money meaning they are not marked down on any SALE or disposed in any dior outlet store?Sorry for my ignorance...


----------



## averagejoe

Miss steel said:


> Hi.We don't have a Dior boutique in my countryso I am really careful in deciding which bag to purchase.I will be travelling to Singapore and this is my chance to buy a dior bag.I was wondering if the granville or dior soft worth the money meaning they are not marked down on any SALE or disposed in any dior outlet store?Sorry for my ignorance...



The Dior Granville and the Dior Soft have been around for years and seems to be renewed season after season. So these lines won't be going on sale.

Dior boutiques don't have sales on bags and accessories anymore either. The very few bag lines that are at the outlets are usually more seasonal styles, like the Dior Libertine, 3-D, and some styles of the Delices.


----------



## Miss steel

Thank you so much for the info averagejoe.This has helped me in deciding although i have yet to see those bags IRL.Wish me luck!


----------



## averagejoe

Miss steel said:


> Thank you so much for the info averagejoe.This has helped me in deciding although i have yet to see those bags IRL.Wish me luck!



I find that bags look really different in real life. Pictures just don't do a bag justice. 

Let us know what you choose


----------



## poptarts

Hi everyone, Dior newbie here. I have been looking for a mini crossbody bag and really like the look of the Lady Dior. Will the mini be my best bet? I have not tried one on yet so I have no idea how long the strap is. TIA!


----------



## _blush_

Hi guys!

Has anyone tried to see if an iPad mini fits in a medium LD?


----------



## averagejoe

Introducing the new Miss Dior ad campaign for the Miss Dior Eau de Toilette. 

The first attached image with Natalie Portman in a white Haute Couture dress by Raf Simons is the actual ad. The latter images are from the film which will debut tomorrow on DiorMag.


----------



## eminere

Natalie's also worn this same dress to an event before:


----------



## averagejoe

Here is the long version of the new Miss Dior commercial.



So the leaked images of Natalie Portman in a fountain from months ago _were_ part of a new campaign.


----------



## mandyng90

Here is my Dior collection!!!


----------



## rk4265

mandyng90 said:


> Here is my Dior collection!!!


Beautiful


----------



## averagejoe

mandyng90 said:


> Here is my Dior collection!!!



Lovely Miss Dior bag and shoes!!!


----------



## tutushopper

mandyng90 said:


> Here is my Dior collection!!!



Love this color for the Miss Dior!


----------



## mandyng90

averagejoe said:


> Lovely Miss Dior bag and shoes!!!



Thank you! I bought the shoes for GBP 258 when they were on sale during Christmas. The original price was GBP 430, so it's quite a bargain! I just bought the medium purple MD with champagne gold short chain yesterday for GBP 2300.


----------



## averagejoe

Oh my! Karl Lagerfeld copied the Dior VIII for his collaboration with Fossil, which were introduced today.


----------



## tutushopper

averagejoe said:


> Oh my! Karl Lagerfeld copied the Dior VIII for his collaboration with Fossil, which were introduced today.


----------



## averagejoe

Hedi Slimane's second collection for Saint Laurent did not receive the same glowing review on WWD that was bestowed upon the Raf Simons Dior collection:

(source: http://www.wwd.com/runway/fall-ready-to-wear-2013/review/yves-saint-laurent?module=hp-fashion)



> What is Hedi Slimane&#8217;s mandate at Saint Laurent? Without a clear understanding of purpose, it&#8217;s difficult to review his fall collection in a lucid way.
> 
> Typically, when a designer takes over a storied house, said mandate is, at least in part, to air out and freshen up, ditching the dated while transforming the best of the founder&#8217;s iconography into modern wonders that entice the global customer to buy the clothes, but if not the clothes, then the real moneymakers &#8212; bags, shoes, fragrance. Yet does it have to be that way? If a woman loves a dress, does she really care if she can draw a straight line back to her own mental archive of the founder&#8217;s work? Probably not.
> 
> The collection Slimane showed on Monday night didn&#8217;t shout, whisper or even mouth the words Saint Laurent. But (blasphemous though it may ring to those who worship at the YSL altar), to do so might not be the designer&#8217;s mandate. Word around Paris is that the company brass wants the collection to skew younger in look in the hopes of engaging a younger customer. Consider that done. Surely one cannot miss the ubiquity of Seventies-ish floppy hats around this city, both at the shows and elsewhere &#8212; a trend traceable to Slimane&#8217;s spring runway.
> 
> None of which explains his fall collection. Continuing from his terrific men&#8217;s collection, he worked a grunge theme, &#8220;California Grunge&#8221; to be specific. It was all about little dresses &#8212; baby dolls, high-collared schoolgirls, scoop-necked Lolitas &#8212; under the cover of big, sloppy cardigans and woolly mufflers with interludes of leather-based sexpots that swung toward biker babe. What there was, in droves: a sense of the designer&#8217;s bravado. The man has guts. In absentia: the hallowed original thought, though one is reminded of Coco Chanel&#8217;s admonition, &#8220;Only those with no memory insist on their originality.&#8221; Still, he missed the chance to take a motif well-entrenched in fashion&#8217;s public domain and make it his own.
> 
> Then there&#8217;s the issue of using expensive clothes to achieve a deliberately down-market attitude. But Slimane isn&#8217;t the first designer to elevate a bargain-bin look to luxury prices &#8212; that, too, is a fashion standard, though he could have pushed the irony of that ruse more obviously. And yes, there were clothes that the retailers who loved Slimane&#8217;s debut collection for spring will love again, notably the leather jackets, a few coats and many of the dresses, virtually all charming and some, obviously expensive, such as the last look out, an allover embroidered A-line dress with pristine white collar.
> 
> Few archetypes are more engaging than the undone girl, especially when under her ratty hair, pout, pounding gait and sloppy chic lurk a pretty face and skinny body. But is playing a cutesy, disaffected-youth hand enough to propel the house of Saint Laurent into today&#8217;s luxury stratosphere &#8212; especially if the targeted air space is that in which Chanel and *Dior* reside? That, too, remains a question.



It's nice to see that Raf Simons has successfully elevated Dior to a brand that is recognizable by its style, and this task was not easy. Former Dior creative director John Galliano was very respectful to Dior's silhouettes, but he did not assert them strongly enough to make a recognizable "Dior look" (rather, more like a recognizable "Galliano" look). 

As WWD put it, if Saint Laurent is targeted at being at the same level as Dior and Chanel, which PPR's direction implies, then this collection is incongruent. It should've been branded Hedi Slimane Los Angeles instead of Saint Laurent Paris.


----------



## averagejoe

On a somewhat unrelated topic from my post above, here are some pictures of the Dior pop-up shop to showcase Raf Simon's first RTW collection for Dior, which hit stores recently. In the background of the first picture, you can see the new cover for the Dior magazine, issue No. 2 featuring Natalia Vodianova.

(pictures from the LVMH Facebook page)


----------



## eminere

averagejoe said:


> It's nice to see that Raf Simons has successfully elevated Dior to a brand that is recognizable by its style, and this task was not easy. Former Dior creative director John Galliano was very respectful to Dior's silhouettes, but he did not assert them strongly enough to make a recognizable "Dior look" (rather, more like a recognizable "Galliano" look).


I disagree.  If the recent RTW and HC shows are anything to go by, the new "Dior style" _is_ the "Raf look": bustier tops and cigarette pants.  In fact, up until Raf's arrival I don't think pants had even been used in Dior's history of couture.  Galliano on the other hand sent forth simply ravishing designs, the product of his incredible imagination: who can forget his couture collections inspired by Egypt (SS04), Japan (SS07), flowers (FW10), and that incredible Rene Gruau homage (SS11)?  Yet throughout these the classic Bar silhouette made its presence felt and the latter two collections in particular were so instantly recognisable as Dior.

Perhaps what Raf has done most successfully is to thrust Dior into modern times and broadened its appeal to a wider audience.  Less costume, more wearable. I'd say he's _evolved_ the brand, rather than elevated.


----------



## averagejoe

eminere;24139733 said:
			
		

> Perhaps what Raf has done most successfully is to thrust Dior into modern times and broadened its appeal to a wider audience.  Less costume, more wearable. I'd say he's _evolved_ the brand, rather than elevated.



Maybe it feels elevated because of the higher prices of recent years and Bill Gaytten. His designs focused a lot on the cinched waist with peplum, which reminded the world of the signature Dior look. Then Raf took it a step further and made it modern.


----------



## michi_chi

averagejoe said:


> Hedi Slimane's second collection for Saint Laurent did not receive the same glowing review on WWD that was bestowed upon the Raf Simons Dior collection:
> 
> (source: http://www.wwd.com/runway/fall-ready-to-wear-2013/review/yves-saint-laurent?module=hp-fashion)
> 
> 
> 
> It's nice to see that Raf Simons has successfully elevated Dior to a brand that is recognizable by its style, and this task was not easy. Former Dior creative director John Galliano was very respectful to Dior's silhouettes, but he did not assert them strongly enough to make a recognizable "Dior look" (rather, more like a recognizable "Galliano" look).
> 
> As WWD put it, if Saint Laurent is targeted at being at the same level as Dior and Chanel, which PPR's direction implies, then this collection is incongruent. It should've been branded Hedi Slimane Los Angeles instead of Saint Laurent Paris.



No offence, but those looks from the Saint Laurent runway looks very high street, not designer at all. Looks like they just got young girls off the streets of Edinburgh on a shopping trip and decided they would be the Saint Laurent runway looks


----------



## averagejoe

michi_chi said:


> No offence, but those looks from the Saint Laurent runway looks very high street, not designer at all. Looks like they just got young girls off the streets of Edinburgh on a shopping trip and decided they would be the Saint Laurent runway looks



They do look like that! And worse, nothing new was added to these looks. They seemed to be just picked right off the street and onto the runway.

There is already a thread in the YSL forum about this collection, and members' views of the collection are negative so far: http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/hedi-slimane-has-to-go-806829.html


----------



## crazy8baglady

I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this question, but does anyone know if the Lady Dior also comes in the new royal blue color for the Miss Dior??  Thanks in advance!


----------



## eminere

crazy8baglady said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this question, but does anyone know if the Lady Dior also comes in the new royal blue color for the Miss Dior??  Thanks in advance!


Yes it does.


----------



## crazy8baglady

eminere;24158302 said:
			
		

> Yes it does.


I am SO excited!!  But now i have to pick between the two...are they in stores already?

Thank you for your help!!


----------



## eminere

crazy8baglady said:


> I am SO excited!!  But now i have to pick between the two...are they in stores already?
> 
> Thank you for your help!!


Yes they are beginning to arrive in stores.


----------



## averagejoe

Oh my gosh! It looks like Dior is opening it's first stand-alone boutique in Canada...in Vancouver! It means us Torontonians have to wait, but hopefully not for long.

I guess it makes sense to start it there, since the first Dior concession at Holt Renfrew was opened there, and then they opened the Toronto and Montreal ones due to its success.

Source: http://www.retail-insider.com/2013/03/christian-dior-opening-first-canadian.html



> Christian Dior is finalizing a lease for space at the south-east corner of Alberni and Thurlow Streets in Downtown Vancouver. This will be the first free-standing Christian Dior women's clothing boutique in Canada, and one of only a handful in North America.
> 
> Christian Dior currently has three shop-in-store accessory boutiques at Holt Renfrew stores in Vancouver, Toronto (Bloor Street) and Montreal.
> 
> Dior's Alberni Street store will join jeweller De Beers (which we previously reported) and Tory Burch (which we also previously reported) at the newly renovated Carlyle retail complex. Space at the Carlyle on Thurlow Street, currently occupied by The Keg restaurant, will become an upscale restaurant/nightclub concept.
> 
> Dior once had a ready-to-wear shop-in-store at Toronto's Creeds department store. Dior unfortunately closed with Creeds' bankruptcy in 1990. Dior women's clothing has since been available periodically at retailers including Holt Renfrew, Simpson's St. Regis Room in Toronto (now 'The Room' at Hudsons Bay), and Leone in Vancouver.
> 
> Chanel is seeking Alberni Street space and according to our source, Chanel will not be locating in the Carlyle. We will announce shortly where Chanel is looking, since it is retail space that does not yet currently exist.
> 
> Dollar Tree, an American-based dollar store chain, will remain in the Carlyle complex with its entrance on the Thurlow Street side of the complex. We recently mentioned Dollar Tree's proximity to these luxury retailers.
> 
> We will provide further details of the new Vancouver Christian Dior store as well as details on the size, configuration and location of Vancouver's new De Beers and Tory Burch stores within the Carlyle complex.
> 
> We will soon be announcing several new exciting Vancouver retailers. Keep reading Retail Insider! And thank you to our source Van23H of Vancouver Skyscraper Forum.


----------



## _blush_

Hey guys 

Any intel on upcoming dark miss dior colors? I'm craving one but I already have 2 black Dior bags and 1 in purple... 

Also, anyone know what the name of the color of the bordeaux Miss Dior that Olivia Palermo carries and whether or not it's still available?


----------



## averagejoe

Dior's upcoming cruise collection will be shown in Morroco, which sets a departure from the past three cruise collections which have been presented to select few press members in a studio. I look forward to seeing a full runway presentation, which hasn't happened since the collection in Shanghai.

Meanwhile, Chanel's will be shown in Singapore.

Source: http://www.wwd.com/fashion-news/fashion-scoops/on-the-road-again-6837203


----------



## averagejoe

Here are some pictures of the new Dior windows at Bergdorf Goodman (in celebration of a new in-store Dior boutique on the second floor). The eye-catching windows incorporate Raf Simon's love for the surreal and Dior's classic grey salon walls.

Source: http://www.wwd.com/eye/parties/dior-celebrates-new-bergdorf-goodman-boutique-6844932


----------



## averagejoe

The new Miss Dior ad is truly stunning. I didn't understand why they changed the name of the fragrance from Miss Dior Cherie to Miss Dior, but it really keeps the name simple and consistent with the other Miss Dior lines.


----------



## averagejoe

Dior opened a pop-up store to celebrate Raf Simon's first commercial collection for Dior at Maxfield, Los Angeles. 

From WWD:



> Raf Simons&#8217; debut ready-to-wear collection for Christian Dior landed at its seventh and final stop at Los Angeles&#8217; Maxfield Wednesday night, where it will stay in a pop-up shop-in-shop until April 7. Social hostesses Quinn Ezralow, Julia Sorkin and Kelly Styne bid pals Crystal Lourd, Liberty Ross, Perrey Reeves, Brooke Davenport and Susan Beck to stop by for bubbly and browsing. &#8220;I think women here will wear these pieces,&#8221; said Ezralow, who chose a black smoking-inspired minidress for the event. &#8220;There&#8217;s a lot of Maxfield black but also gorgeous colors.&#8221;
> 
> The petite Sorkin chose a voluminous look that she said gave only the illusion of ease. &#8220;I&#8217;m all corseted in. There&#8217;s still all those Dior tiny buttons and hooks and eyes. I actually had to have someone come over and help me put it on. Very French,&#8221; she laughed. Afterwards, the crowd migrated across the street to Craig&#8217;s for an unofficial late supper.



http://www.wwd.com/fashion-news/fashion-scoops/dior-does-maxfield-6861954

Pictures from http://thehundreds.com/rob/2013/03/21/meanwhile-at-maxfield/.
The last picture is of the gift bag given to the attendees of the launch event.

I really love the all-black Lady Dior bag in the fourth picture. The leather-covered hardware looks truly divine on the Lady Dior. The best part about it is that the leather-covered charms won't show scratches easily.


----------



## michi_chi

averagejoe said:


> The new Miss Dior ad is truly stunning. I didn't understand why they changed the name of the fragrance from Miss Dior Cherie to Miss Dior, but it really keeps the name simple and consistent with the other Miss Dior lines.


 
I've got the EDP before they changed the name, I'm sure they've just shortened it just to make it more recognisable in line with the Miss Dior handbag range?


----------



## averagejoe

michi_chi said:


> I've got the EDP before they changed the name, I'm sure they've just shortened it just to make it more recognisable in line with the Miss Dior handbag range?



I guess it's a branding technique to get people interested in the shoes to get the "matching" bag and fragrance.


----------



## Cutpurse

I might be wrong but I was under the impression that Miss Dior Cherie is a slightly different fragrance in the Miss Dior family... (Like how there is Dior Homme and Dior Homme Sport and D&G the one & the one desire, Gucci guilty and Gucci guilty intense... Etc)


----------



## averagejoe

Cutpurse said:


> I might be wrong but I was under the impression that Miss Dior Cherie is a slightly different fragrance in the Miss Dior family... (Like how there is Dior Homme and Dior Homme Sport and D&G the one & the one desire, Gucci guilty and Gucci guilty intense... Etc)



Miss Dior Cherie is no longer manufactured. It is now Miss Dior (same name as the 1947 Miss Dior, which is still available for retail). The whole Miss Dior fragrance range has a parfum, Le Parfum, Eau de Parfum, Eau de Toilette, and Eau Fraiche.


----------



## Nolia

.


----------



## averagejoe

The new Capture One Essential video: (you can see the Dior Bar bag in it)


----------



## babyrabbit

averagejoe said:


> One appears to be metallic python, and the other appears to be embroidered/sequined lambskin. I'm not sure of this as the picture is blurry.
> 
> The price of the python should be over $4000, and the price of the embroidered one should be just slightly under that.



Thanks a lot for the reply! I asked the DIOR customer service in the UK and they told me that the gold python is a limited edition and is not available within Europe!  
So I'm still looking for a dream gold micro LD!


----------



## gregsk

babyrabbit said:


> Thanks a lot for the reply! I asked the DIOR customer service in the UK and they told me that the gold python is a limited edition and is not available within Europe!
> So I'm still looking for a dream gold micro LD!



I saw them in UK they did exist !
But they are quite old collections ... not sure if they still do exist !


----------



## aa12

what do you guys think about the dior granville in black? I was in europe a few years ago and regret not buying it then... Do you think its a classic?


----------



## averagejoe

aa12 said:


> what do you guys think about the dior granville in black? I was in europe a few years ago and regret not buying it then... Do you think its a classic?



I think it's a classic. It has been around for years now (it keeps getting renewed each season), and the style is timeless. The way the top handles can drop down to be worn as a messenger makes it look incredibly chic and urban.


----------



## aa12

averagejoe said:


> I think it's a classic. It has been around for years now (it keeps getting renewed each season), and the style is timeless. The way the top handles can drop down to be worn as a messenger makes it look incredibly chic and urban.



What size do you prefer the small or the medium? I tried it on a couple years ago and don't remember, which size it was. I'm only 5'2...


----------



## averagejoe

aa12 said:


> What size do you prefer the small or the medium? I tried it on a couple years ago and don't remember, which size it was. I'm only 5'2...



The medium is the perfect size for the Granville. It is the most popular size, too. I find that the medium version looks the best in terms of proportions.

The small is cute, though. The charms look quite large on the small version.

I suggest the medium, but you should still try both of them out to see which one works better with your height and daily needs.


----------



## Mi_Lan

babyrabbit said:


> Thanks a lot for the reply! I asked the DIOR customer service in the UK and they told me that the gold python is a limited edition and is not available within Europe!
> So I'm still looking for a dream gold micro LD!






gregsk said:


> I saw them in UK they did exist !
> But they are quite old collections ... not sure if they still do exist !





Do you know what year the bag is? As far as I know there is only one gold python left in the whole world. Now it's on it way to my store. They will get it next week. I had chance to see  the bag in person and really love it. It's the most beautiful LD I've even seen...the color is pale gold, its very charming with pale gold charm too.


----------



## averagejoe

Mi_Lan said:


> Do you know what year the bag is? As far as I know there is only one gold python left in the whole world. Now it's on it way to my store. They will get it next week. I had chance to see  the bag in person and really love it. It's the most beautiful LD I've even seen...the color is pale gold, its very charming with pale gold charm too.



Are you talking about the python Lady Dior with the gold stripe down the middle, or the one which is gold all over? If it's the one with the gold stripe, then I think it first came out in 2008 with the Dior Babe bag collection. If it's the latter, then it may be the one from Christmas 2011.


----------



## Mi_Lan

babyrabbit said:


> Thanks a lot for the reply! I asked the DIOR customer service in the UK and they told me that the gold python is a limited edition and is not available within Europe!
> So I'm still looking for a dream gold micro LD!





averagejoe said:


> Are you talking about the python Lady Dior with the gold stripe down the middle, or the one which is gold all over? If it's the one with the gold stripe, then I think it first came out in 2008 with the Dior Babe bag collection. If it's the latter, then it may be the one from Christmas 2011.



Thank you avaeragejoe.  I'm talking about the one with gold all over. My SA was able to track it on Dior world System and found only 1 left. The gold python with stripe is still available in many stores.


----------



## averagejoe

Then it should be the one from Christmas 2011. It's so beautiful that it almost looks magical! I'm surprised that there's even any left of this style.


----------



## juicy935

Would anyone know the price if this beauty??


----------



## averagejoe

juicy935 said:


> Would anyone know the price if this beauty??



Eminere said it was $5500 USD. It is absolutely worth it, though. The tweed has some sequins in it for a bit of sparkle, and the rich Royal Blue colour of the tweed, crocodile, and lambskin (not to mention the lambskin lining) are to die for!


----------



## juicy935

averagejoe said:


> Eminere said it was $5500 USD. It is absolutely worth it, though. The tweed has some sequins in it for a bit of sparkle, and the rich Royal Blue colour of the tweed, crocodile, and lambskin (not to mention the lambskin lining) are to die for!


Thanks so much averagejoe!! I'm looking for the perfect bday gift to myself, think I found it!


----------



## averagejoe

juicy935 said:


> Thanks so much averagejoe!! I'm looking for the perfect bday gift to myself, think I found it!



Please share pictures with us when you get it! They will be a real treat for us


----------



## Mi_Lan

averagejoe said:


> Then it should be the one from Christmas 2011. It's so beautiful that it almost looks magical! I'm surprised that there's even any left of this style.



Your photos break my heart amazingly beautiful!


----------



## eminere

juicy935 said:


> Would anyone know the price if this beauty??


Please note two versions of this bag exist.  There is a cheaper version with patent leather handles instead of the crocodile pictured.


----------



## mf19

Hi everyone!  I'm a dior newbie but have fallen in love with a bag from the past - specifically the pearl lady dior (see photo).  If anyone spots it in any color please let me know.  I was always so hesitant with the lady dior and when I saw this I knew it was meant to be   Thanks!


----------



## Mi_Lan

Hi I am wondering  if all the exotic lady Dior always come with leather lining? And normal leather (patent, lamb skin...) Come with fabric lining?


----------



## Bachfifi

Does anyone know the price for the Dior new Lock pouch in Canadian Dollars?

Thanks!


----------



## monchichi52

Bachfifi said:


> Does anyone know the price for the Dior new Lock pouch in Canadian Dollars?
> 
> Thanks!


I think 1450


----------



## eminere

Mi_Lan said:


> Hi I am wondering  if all the exotic lady Dior always come with leather lining? And normal leather (patent, lamb skin...) Come with fabric lining?


That's the general rule, yes. If you have a particular style in mind please post.


----------



## Bachfifi

Thanks! I think I will head to Dior today & buy the biege one with the GHW.


----------



## averagejoe

mf19 said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm a dior newbie but have fallen in love with a bag from the past - specifically the pearl lady dior (see photo).  If anyone spots it in any color please let me know.  I was always so hesitant with the lady dior and when I saw this I knew it was meant to be   Thanks!



You can call the boutiques to ask. This was from Christmas 2012, and maybe a boutique still has one in stock, like the gold python Lady Dior that Mi_Lan posted about (also from the same collection).


----------



## averagejoe

Bachfifi said:


> Does anyone know the price for the Dior new Lock pouch in Canadian Dollars?
> 
> Thanks!



It's $1400.


----------



## Mi_Lan

I have heard there is only 10 bags in this color were made. Is it true? Is it limited edition ? It's called lizard tejuz.


----------



## Mi_Lan




----------



## Bachfifi

Aww!!! Look so awesome.


----------



## Bachfifi

monchichi52 said:


> I think 1450



Thank! Do they give you the box to storage? Cuz I did some look up on this pouch and some mention it that they don't have a box to come with it.


----------



## averagejoe

Mi_Lan said:


> View attachment 2181163



It is a rare piece, although I'm not sure if it was a limited edition. Eminere may know this.


----------



## averagejoe

Bachfifi said:


> Thank! Do they give you the box to storage? Cuz I did some look up on this pouch and some mention it that they don't have a box to come with it.



Some SAs don't give boxes unless you ask, so simply ask the SA to give one to you with your purchase.


----------



## mf19

averagejoe said:


> You can call the boutiques to ask. This was from Christmas 2012, and maybe a boutique still has one in stock, like the gold python Lady Dior that Mi_Lan posted about (also from the same collection).



Thank you I will try contacting some SAs in different countries.  Does anyone have any SA's emails at hand?  Thank you in advance x


----------



## eminere

Mi_Lan said:


> View attachment 2181163


Wow that's one Lady Dior you don't see very often.


----------



## Bachfifi

averagejoe said:


> Some SAs don't give boxes unless you ask, so simply ask the SA to give one to you with your purchase.



HR Canada they email me & ask me for a feedback on how was my visit at HR? So I told them about my visit at Dior and my purchase did not have a box come with it. After a few hours later I got a respond back in my emal, she told me that my purchased did not come with the box. But she will be happy to give me one.


----------



## monchichi52

Bachfifi said:


> HR Canada they email me & ask me for a feedback on how was my visit at HR? So I told them about my visit at Dior and my purchase did not have a box come with it. After a few hours later I got a respond back in my emal, she told me that my purchased did not come with the box. But she will be happy to give me one.


What item was it? I got a box with mine


----------



## Bachfifi

Is was the Dior new lock pouch.


----------



## abanara

Pls does anyone know the price of the beige lambskin medium short-chain Miss Dior as on date in Paris and in Singapore?
Thanks.


----------



## mf19

Does anyone know whether the pearls are detachable from the lady dior on the holiday edition? planning for the future


----------



## averagejoe

mf19 said:


> Does anyone know whether the pearls are detachable from the lady dior on the holiday edition? planning for the future



No, they are not detachable.


----------



## A.S

Anyone know anything about the colours for Diorissimo? I'm in love with the medium in petale (with the violet lining) but shouldn't really buy it right now due to us buying an investment property. I want to hold out till about September but I don't know whether the Melbourne store will still have it then (or whether Sydney has it or can get it. That said, I already missed out on that vibrant purple from last year and I feel like the petale is THE bag for me so if its not going to be a consistent colour scheme I'm considering getting it now even if it means living on beans for a while!


----------



## averagejoe

A.S said:


> Anyone know anything about the colours for Diorissimo? I'm in love with the medium in petale (with the violet lining) but shouldn't really buy it right now due to us buying an investment property. I want to hold out till about September but I don't know whether the Melbourne store will still have it then (or whether Sydney has it or can get it. That said, I already missed out on that vibrant purple from last year and I feel like the petale is THE bag for me so if its not going to be a consistent colour scheme I'm considering getting it now even if it means living on beans for a while!



You should get it. Petale is a very pretty colour, and it may get sold out (and not restocked, since the bag is in very limited production). Plus the price may go up sometime, so this bag is quite an investment as well.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Wat do you people think of dior python in medium? I never get python from chanel cuz ppl say it not good it start to dry n fall off n etcs?


----------



## averagejoe

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Wat do you people think of dior python in medium? I never get python from chanel cuz ppl say it not good it start to dry n fall off n etcs?



The python Lady Dior is exquisite. I definitely recommend getting one. I've posted some pictures of python Lady Diors.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

averagejoe said:


> The python Lady Dior is exquisite. I definitely recommend getting one. I've posted some pictures of python Lady Diors.



Joe Do you know about costum made dior bags and how long does it take usually??
cuz the python right now they have in store i dont really like it. Im looking for a lavender bag in either python or maybe lizard . and with the crystal logo if it doesnt cost too much for that.


----------



## averagejoe

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Joe Do you know about costum made dior bags and how long does it take usually??
> cuz the python right now they have in store i dont really like it. Im looking for a lavender bag in either python or maybe lizard . and with the crystal logo if it doesnt cost too much for that.



I don't know very much about custom-made Dior bags (Eminere may know more, or Laurayuki who purchased one), but I do know that only some boutiques (not sure about Dior concessions, though) offer this service, and it is usually for exotic skins because the price is higher. Boutiques that offer this usually have a book of "leathers" which allows you to touch and feel the different types of skin and see them in various colours. Then you can choose the type of skin, colour, and the hardware (you can get it with the stones, too), pay in advance, and wait a few weeks for your bag to be made and then shipped to your boutique.

They should be able to make a lavender one for you, except that I think there may actually be a current-season Lavender Lady Dior in python, which comes with silver hardware. Lavender is one of the colours that they are promoting this season, so they may have a python version in this colour. The seasonal version will be a bit less expensive than a custom-made one.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Thank you joe. I was told 3 different time frames 2 month,6 to 8 month n 12month at least.  And prefer a lizard or ostrich.  I were heard those are more durable den python. And still deciding either to add crystal on charms or not.


----------



## averagejoe

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Thank you joe. I was told 3 different time frames 2 month,6 to 8 month n 12month at least.  And prefer a lizard or ostrich.  I were heard those are more durable den python. And still deciding either to add crystal on charms or not.



I like the crystal charms, but I prefer no crystals because I find that the crystals are more appropriate for evening wear. 

However, if they were diamonds, then it would be a different story. Dior made a one-of-a-kind Lady Dior for the re-opening of their boutique on East 57th Street in New York in a beautiful degrade crocodile with white gold hardware that is set with diamonds (the diamonds themselves are special because they all are cut to have 57 facets). The price of this bag must have been phenomenal ($300 000), but it is worth it for anyone who can actually afford it because it is one of the most extraordinary Lady Dior bags ever made.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

averagejoe said:


> I like the crystal charms, but I prefer no crystals because I find that the crystals are more appropriate for evening wear.
> 
> However, if they were diamonds, then it would be a different story. Dior made a one-of-a-kind Lady Dior for the re-opening of their boutique on East 57th Street in New York in a beautiful degrade crocodile with white gold hardware that is set with diamonds (the diamonds themselves are special because they all are cut to have 57 facets). The price of this bag must have been phenomenal ($300 000), but it is worth it for anyone who can actually afford it because it is one of the most extraordinary Lady Dior bags ever made.



wow. Just hearing you talking about the bag is total just Wow. But i dont know if i'll ever able to afford that. Maybe when im multibillionare lol..


----------



## mf19

Hi all - just wanted to verify.  The price in the UK including tax is £2300 correct?  So at the airport it should be around £1840 since VAT is 20%?


----------



## balenciaga-boy

mf19 said:


> Hi all - just wanted to verify.  The price in the UK including tax is £2300 correct?  So at the airport it should be around £1840 since VAT is 20%?



You can message Yini at BHEATHROWT5@christiandior.fr to check the bag's price.

She will be able to reserve you a bag, or if it is not available at the airport she would gladly find the bag for you if it is possible.


----------



## mf19

balenciaga-boy said:


> You can message Yini at BHEATHROWT5@christiandior.fr to check the bag's price.
> 
> She will be able to reserve you a bag, or if it is not available at the airport she would gladly find the bag for you if it is possible.



Thank you for your response! I have been speaking with Yini thanks to HADASSA....Yini is absolutely amazing!


----------



## michi_chi

mf19 said:


> Hi all - just wanted to verify. The price in the UK including tax is £2300 correct? So at the airport it should be around £1840 since VAT is 20%?


 
I don't think it works out quite to be 20% less the retail price with VAT taken off when you buy it at the airport. If you look at a previous message I posted on the Information Only thread, you'll see what the price was at the airport. It's like if you buy something from a country and take it out of that country and claim tax back, you don't get the full percentage because the customs offices take a percentage of it, so you get approx 17% or so of it back, but this differs between countries


----------



## Chloe_c

Full VAT is deducted at airport dutyfree and there is no service charge from the customs office. The formulae to work back the price one pays at Heathrow Airport is to take the retail price and divide by 1.20. In France, to get the tax free price at CDG airport, divide by 1.196 since VAT is 19.6%. 

As UK VAT is 20%, one is paying 20% above the 'base' price. Hence airport price for the Lady Dior is £2300&#10135;1.20= £1916.67. If you work backwards, £1916.67x 120% is £2300. HTH!

Nothing beats prices at airport duty free! All the best in hunting down your dream LD, mf19!


----------



## mf19

Chloe_c said:


> Full VAT is deducted at airport dutyfree and there is no service charge from the customs office. The formulae to work back the price one pays at Heathrow Airport is to take the retail price and divide by 1.20. In France, to get the tax free price at CDG airport, divide by 1.196 since VAT is 19.6%.
> 
> As UK VAT is 20%, one is paying 20% above the 'base' price. Hence airport price for the Lady Dior is £2300&#10135;1.20= £1916.67. If you work backwards, £1916.67x 120% is £2300. HTH!
> 
> Nothing beats prices at airport duty free! All the best in hunting down your dream LD, mf19!



Thank you chloe_c  now you see why I was confused before haha.


----------



## JohnPMarketing

Fashion Doctor said:


> ^^Bravo! A Dior Chat thread for the New Year! I'm in!!!  ....Let me get some food and drinks too ....


Fashion Doctor i like your Picture. REALLY nice...


----------



## wowow_piyo

What do you all think about lady dior in rouge curmin from 2012 .. It is classic look for that red? 
I am 24 , is it will look old on me? And i like the lambskin one


----------



## averagejoe

wowow_piyo said:


> What do you all think about lady dior in rouge curmin from 2012 .. It is classic look for that red?
> I am 24 , is it will look old on me? And i like the lambskin one



Rouge Carmin is a crimson red colour that won't look dated, so it is a timeless classic colour.

And I've seen many young people with similar red (or even darker red) versions of the Lady Dior, and it doesn't make them look old at all.


----------



## rowy65

I was at Dior today with my boss.  We initially went out to go to Chanel ( she is of the ilk anything not Chanel is trying to copy or be Chanel lol). I convinced her to walk the few feet to Dior.  She has seen my Diorissimo and finds it lovely but didn't want another black bag.  She walked in and the first thing she remarked about was all the different colors of the different styles of bags.  They showed her gorgeous ostrich Diorissimos in coral and one in pink.  In the end, she fell in love with the lambskin  and walked out with the LD medium in the poudre pink.  Go figure.


----------



## averagejoe

rowy65 said:


> I was at Dior today with my boss.  We initially went out to go to Chanel ( she is of the ilk anything not Chanel is trying to copy or be Chanel lol). I convinced her to walk the few feet to Dior.  She has seen my Diorissimo and finds it lovely but didn't want another black bag.  She walked in and the first thing she remarked about was all the different colors of the different styles of bags.  They showed her gorgeous ostrich Diorissimos in coral and one in pink.  In the end, she fell in love with the lambskin  and walked out with the LD medium in the poudre pink.  Go figure.



Wow you converted her to Dior! 

I've noticed the colours too. I walked past the Holt Renfrew Dior a few times in the past few months and I see pops of colour everywhere!


----------



## tutushopper

rowy65 said:


> I was at Dior today with my boss.  We initially went out to go to Chanel ( she is of the ilk anything not Chanel is trying to copy or be Chanel lol). I convinced her to walk the few feet to Dior.  She has seen my Diorissimo and finds it lovely but didn't want another black bag.  She walked in and the first thing she remarked about was all the different colors of the different styles of bags.  They showed her gorgeous ostrich Diorissimos in coral and one in pink.  In the end, she fell in love with the lambskin  and walked out with the LD medium in the poudre pink.  Go figure.



I think that's fabulous that you converted a die-hard Chanel person over to the Dior side!  The colors are fabulous, the craftsmanship exquisite, and the variety of classic Dior bags is wonderful.  So happy she fell in love with Dior!


----------



## rowy65

averagejoe said:


> Wow you converted her to Dior!
> 
> I've noticed the colours too. I walked past the Holt Renfrew Dior a few times in the past few months and I see pops of colour everywhere!





tutushopper said:


> I think that's fabulous that you converted a die-hard Chanel person over to the Dior side!  The colors are fabulous, the craftsmanship exquisite, and the variety of classic Dior bags is wonderful.  So happy she fell in love with Dior!



That's what she noticed too, the quality of the lambskin as well as the craftsmanship of the bags.  She actually had me text the SA tonight to ship out the LD wallet, black with pink lining, lol.  The SAs as well as the manager at my Dior are exceptional, they were so excited to convert her.


----------



## tutushopper

rowy65 said:


> That's what she noticed too, the quality of the lambskin as well as the craftsmanship of the bags.  She actually had me text the SA tonight to ship out the LD wallet, black with pink lining, lol.  The SAs as well as the manager at my Dior are exceptional, they were so excited to convert her.



That is fabulous!  The SA's at my Dior are also super fabulous as well, and they do their job enthusiastically and beautifully.  You feel quite special even if you are just looking, and they follow up each sale with a personal note.  I'm thrilled to hear that she had such a great experience and called back for the wallet!


----------



## babyrabbit

gregsk said:


> I saw them in UK they did exist !
> But they are quite old collections ... not sure if they still do exist !



Thanks a lot for your posts! I went to the Selfridges store in London at the beginning of May and the lady there told me that they had only like 4 or 5 in the UK when they were out and they were sold out like straight away!


----------



## Mi_Lan

babyrabbit said:


> Thanks a lot for your posts! I went to the Selfridges store in London at the beginning of May and the lady there told me that they had only like 4 or 5 in the UK when they were out and they were sold out like straight away!




Is this the bag your talking about? Dior Macao has it.


 We also can see the purple lilac behind that sleepyloverxgirl has mentioned.




sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Joe Do you know about costum made dior bags and how long does it take usually??
> cuz the python right now they have in store i dont really like it. Im looking for a lavender bag in either python or maybe lizard . and with the crystal logo if it doesnt cost too much for that.





2199002[/ATTACH]


----------



## averagejoe

Mi_Lan said:


> Is this the bag your talking about? Dior Macao has it.
> 
> 
> We also can see the purple lilac behind that sleepyloverxgirl has mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2199002[/ATTACH]



 Oh WOW!  

The gold python is incredibly beautiful!


----------



## eminere

Gorgeous. Like molten metal.


----------



## Mi_Lan

H





averagejoe said:


> Oh WOW!
> 
> The gold python is incredibly beautiful!



What do you think about this python compares to the other gold python which you ve posted before? Both are beautiful IMO so I really don't know which one I love best.


----------



## Mi_Lan

eminere;24702753 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous. Like molten metal.




Yeah it is


----------



## averagejoe

Mi_Lan said:


> H
> 
> What do you think about this python compares to the other gold python which you ve posted before? Both are beautiful IMO so I really don't know which one I love best.



Oh I don't know either. I like the Cannage quilting on the other one, but I love how metallic this one is (almost like real gold!). In fact, this is the best gold I've ever seen for python, and I would say this even if I didn't like Dior. 

If you want the Cannage quilting (which is rare for a python Lady Dior), then go for the Cannage version. If you want a statement piece, then go for this molten gold version.


----------



## mf19

Lucky me... I can attest to dior not having perfect quality. Just picked up my LD and it has a mark on the handle... As if the color rubbed off? Completely upset... What can I do? I e-mailed the SA but I bought it at Heathrow so I hope I can exchange... I haven't even flown out yet I'm just so disaappointed


----------



## averagejoe

mf19 said:


> Lucky me... I can attest to dior not having perfect quality. Just picked up my LD and it has a mark on the handle... As if the color rubbed off? Completely upset... What can I do? I e-mailed the SA but I bought it at Heathrow so I hope I can exchange... I haven't even flown out yet I'm just so disaappointed



Looks like a scuff to me (perhaps from wear in the boutique? The handles are the easiest the scratch, especially with the customers and SAs handling the bag via the handles). You can try to exchange it since you just bought it.


----------



## jamamcg

Hi there. If I'm in the wrong place I am sorry. I was wondering if someone would be able to tell me how old these shoes could be


----------



## Mi_Lan

Has anyone seen the Large Lady Dior in Lizard, I just saw one and wonder what is the retail price for that bag, I can't find any info about large Lizard.


----------



## bhCartier

I want to buy a dior bag, but not sure which one is best to buy. I would like to know what you think. Can you please advise me and tell me which one you think is best?

They are listed below:

1. Dior Logos Hand Tote Bag Pink Leather 










2. Lady Dior Cannage Soft Quilted Leather Bag and purse










3. Lady Dior Hand Bag Black Enamel Leather 









4. Dior Black Leather Cannage Quilted Lady Dior Hand Bag 








The last one (4th) is the most expensive one, ($400) more expensive. 

*Please help me decide on one.*


----------



## averagejoe

They are all beautiful choices, with the Lady Dior bags being the most timeless. But the 4th one has a darker gold hardware which looks more mature. The 3rd one can be in a better condition, although the price must be great. 

The second one is the most practical. It's soft and large, which means that it will fit your daily needs and can be your work bag and shopping bag.


----------



## tutushopper

bhCartier said:


> I want to buy a dior bag, but not sure which one is best to buy. I would like to know what you think. Can you please advise me and tell me which one you think is best?
> 
> They are listed below:
> 
> 1. Dior Logos Hand Tote Bag Pink Leather
> 2. Lady Dior Cannage Soft Quilted Leather Bag and purse
> 3. Lady Dior Hand Bag Black Enamel Leather
> 4. Dior Black Leather Cannage Quilted Lady Dior Hand Bag
> *Please help me decide on one.*



From the four shown, I'd also go with the Dior Soft as it's the most versatile, looks to be in reasonably good condition, and you'll get a ton of use from it.  I agree about the dark gold hardware looking mature; the silver is so much fresher and younger looking, as well as looking more modern.


----------



## eminere

tutushopper said:


> From the four shown, I'd also go with the Dior Soft as it's the most versatile, looks to be in reasonably good condition, and you'll get a ton of use from it.  I agree about the dark gold hardware looking mature; the silver is so much fresher and younger looking, as well as looking more modern.


Agree on all counts!


----------



## bernie22

Does anyone know know if the royal blue Lady Dior (S/S 2013) is still available in stores in London? It's been removed from the Dior website so I can't find any information on it.


----------



## averagejoe

bernie22 said:


> Does anyone know know if the royal blue Lady Dior (S/S 2013) is still available in stores in London? It's been removed from the Dior website so I can't find any information on it.



Try calling one of the boutiques. They can check the stock for you automatically.


----------



## bhCartier

Thank you all for sharing your opinion. I agree with you but I was outbid for that bag. Four people were bidding on this bag in the last second.


----------



## averagejoe

bhCartier said:


> Thank you all for sharing your opinion. I agree with you but I was outbid for that bag. Four people were bidding on this bag in the last second.



More versions of this Dior Soft bag will surface over time 

Perhaps in the meantime you may venture into a Dior boutique and buy something there. You'll love the experience, everything down to the gift wrapping!


----------



## ilovelucii

Sorry to hear. That Black soft bag was perfect! I can see it being used as an "everything" bag, perfect for any occasion! You'll get your hands on it one way or another 

I am a new Christian Dior member (what took so long!?) and hoping you CD experts can help me out with something. 

Not sure if this is being posted on the right page but anything helps. I'm trying to identify this small Dior wallet/purse with the chain (1st picture) and what it is called, how old it is, and how much it originally was selling for. Any ideas?

The version of the first pic that I have purchased is in the shade/color scheme of the purse on the RIGHT shown in the second picture attached.


----------



## averagejoe

ilovelucii said:


> Sorry to hear. That Black soft bag was perfect! I can see it being used as an "everything" bag, perfect for any occasion! You'll get your hands on it one way or another
> 
> I am a new Christian Dior member (what took so long!?) and hoping you CD experts can help me out with something.
> 
> Not sure if this is being posted on the right page but anything helps. I'm trying to identify this small Dior wallet/purse with the chain (1st picture) and what it is called, how old it is, and how much it originally was selling for. Any ideas?
> 
> The version of the first pic that I have purchased is in the shade/color scheme of the purse on the RIGHT shown in the second picture attached.



I answered your question in the other thread that you posted in.


----------



## tutushopper

ilovelucii said:


> Sorry to hear. That Black soft bag was perfect! I can see it being used as an "everything" bag, perfect for any occasion! You'll get your hands on it one way or another
> 
> I am a new Christian Dior member (what took so long!?) and hoping you CD experts can help me out with something.
> 
> Not sure if this is being posted on the right page but anything helps. I'm trying to identify this small Dior wallet/purse with the chain (1st picture) and what it is called, how old it is, and how much it originally was selling for. Any ideas?
> 
> The version of the first pic that I have purchased is in the shade/color scheme of the purse on the RIGHT shown in the second picture attached.


I bought the pink version of the T.R. (a similar bag) when it was new, and as I recall, the price was as given by Average Joe in the other thread.


----------



## ilovelucii

tutushopper said:


> I bought the pink version of the T.R. (a similar bag) when it was new, and as I recall, the price was as given by Average Joe in the other thread.



It is beautiful!! Gorgeous bag, lucky


----------



## tutushopper

ilovelucii said:


> It is beautiful!! Gorgeous bag, lucky



Thank you; it's held up pretty well for all these years.


----------



## Jane12

Report this bag!! The bids are already so high on this fake!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261229552730


----------



## bhCartier

averagejoe said:


> More versions of this Dior Soft bag will surface over time
> 
> Perhaps in the meantime you may venture into a Dior boutique and buy something there. You'll love the experience, everything down to the gift wrapping!


 
I went to the Dior boutique before. I checked the prices. I know a new one is better, but with the price of one new bag, I can buy two used ones in a very good condition. The problem Dior and Chanel never make any sales, but the other brands do, such as Chloe, Prada, and Versace.

I might buy from their boutique one day, but now I want to buy from a couple of brands and of different colors. So, trying to save *some* money.


----------



## bhCartier

Jane12 said:


> Report this bag!! The bids are already so high on this fake!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261229552730


 
It's already sold.


----------



## averagejoe

bhCartier said:


> I went to the Dior boutique before. I checked the prices. I know a new one is better, but with the price of one new bag, I can buy two used ones in a very good condition. The problem Dior and Chanel never make any sales, but the other brands do, such as Chloe, Prada, and Versace.
> 
> I might buy from their boutique one day, but now I want to buy from a couple of brands and of different colors. So, trying to save *some* money.



I'm glad that they don't go on sale. It maintains the allure of the bag, as well as the prestige of the brand. I don't want to pay full price for a bag that ends up going on sale eventually.


----------



## averagejoe

bhCartier said:


> It's already sold.



Wow someone is going to be out of a lot of money for a fake bag


----------



## bhCartier

averagejoe said:


> I'm glad that they don't go on sale. It maintains the allure of the bag, as well as the prestige of the brand. I don't want to pay full price for a bag that ends up going on sale eventually.


 
hmmm... you've got a point.


----------



## bhCartier

averagejoe said:


> Wow someone is going to be out of a lot of money for a fake bag


 
This is why it is good to know the purse forum. So, you don't do such mistakes. This seller should be punished, but did he mention it was authentic?


----------



## averagejoe

bhCartier said:


> This is why it is good to know the purse forum. So, you don't do such mistakes. This seller should be punished, but did he mention it was authentic?



Whether or not he mentioned that the bag was authentic is not the issue; it is ILLEGAL to sell fakes even if a seller doesn't claim that the bag is real.


----------



## eminere

averagejoe said:


> Whether or not he mentioned that the bag was authentic is not the issue; it is ILLEGAL to sell fakes even if a seller doesn't claim that the bag is real.


Was the sale on eBay? If so, it is also against eBay policy to sell something if you are not sure of the item's authenticity.


----------



## bhCartier

averagejoe said:


> Whether or not he mentioned that the bag was authentic is not the issue; it is ILLEGAL to sell fakes even if a seller doesn't claim that the bag is real.


 
Really?? What about all these stores selling fakes online and sometimes locally? hehe.. They say it frankly: We sell FAKE brands. At least they're honest. I had a look at prada bags that look exactly like the authentic ones, and no way to tell the difference, but they tell you they're fake.


----------



## bhCartier

eminere;24835013 said:
			
		

> Was the sale on eBay? If so, it is also against eBay policy to sell something if you are not sure of the item's authenticity.


 
Good news. I'm glad I got to know this forum.


----------



## tutushopper

averagejoe said:


> I'm glad that they don't go on sale. It maintains the allure of the bag, as well as the prestige of the brand. I don't want to pay full price for a bag that ends up going on sale eventually.



I completely concur with this sentiment.


----------



## tutushopper

bhCartier said:


> Really?? What about all these stores selling fakes online and sometimes locally? hehe.. They say it frankly: We sell FAKE brands. At least they're honest. I had a look at prada bags that look exactly like the authentic ones, and no way to tell the difference, but they tell you they're fake.



Selling fake bags is not okay on any level, whether they say they are fakes or not.  The fake business involves a lot of very bad things. The thing that bothers me here, and you will find you will hear this a lot on a forum dedicated to brand name REAL bags, is that the counterfeiting business is not a pretty one. It's often a money laundering system as well, involves child labor, and is often a money making front for terrorist organizations. Yeah, seems innocent enough to buy a fake cheap bag, but it's not. It's a very well organized marketplace organization; they just did a big bust in Los Angeles (there's a big port there) of replica Birkins from China http://ktla.com/2013/03/05/14-millio...#axzz2MX7xh6Kv. Counterfeiting is not a pretty business, despite their sometimes nice looking (and pilfered photo) websites.

From the link above: 
"Approximately $1.26 billion worth of counterfeit goods originating overseas were seized in 2012, customs officials say.
China, Hong Kong, Singapore, India and Taiwan are the top five countries of origination for the counterfeit goods.
Nationwide, handbags and wallets accounted for the greatest number counterfeit items, with the value of seizures up 142% compared to 2011."


----------



## averagejoe

bhCartier said:


> Really?? What about all these stores selling fakes online and sometimes locally? hehe.. They say it frankly: We sell FAKE brands. At least they're honest. I had a look at prada bags that look exactly like the authentic ones, and no way to tell the difference, but they tell you they're fake.



They are illegal, and the brands are often taking these websites to court after cease and desist orders are ignored. Just a few months ago, a ton of websites selling fake Coach bags were closed down by a court order.

And it's not about honesty, it's the fact that they are selling an illegal product which violates copyright laws. It's like a store selling fake currency; even if the store said that they were selling fake currency, they are violating the law because it's illegal to counterfeit money.


What tutushopper said is true of these unregulated "businesses". But even if it's not a front for terrorism, human trafficking, or child labour, it's still wrong to steal someone's designs and sell them. And people who buy them *use them to deceive others*, either through reselling them as the real thing on Ebay or tricking others into thinking that they have the real deal.


----------



## averagejoe

Dior introduces the new Dior Addict Eau Delice, by in-house perfumer Francois Demachy. featuring (according to DiorMag)



> top-notes of cranberry, jasmine grandiflorum and ylang-ylang, and a sensuous base of white musks



I'm surprised that there isn't orange blossom in here, because Francois seems obsessed with that ingredient. Who knows. It's probably hidden in here, just like it's hidden in the J'adore Voile de Parfum (by hidden, I mean that it's there but not mentioned in the list of notes). 

When I smelled Pure Poison (thankfully not by Francoise Demachy), I fell in love with orange blossom. Then I smelled it in the Hypnotic Poison Eau Sensuelle and wasn't impressed. Then I smelled it in J'adore EDT, Hypnotic Poison Eau Secrete, and J'adore Voile de Parfum and wished that Francoise would STOP using that in every scent.

I miss the days when fragrances were designed to smell so unique that there was nothing like it on the market.


----------



## bhCartier

What really bothers me most is you pay about $200 for a fake one that is a copy of the authentic ones, while you pay maybe $2000 for an authentic one, and they both look the same. It's a huge difference. It's disappointing and upsetting that they look exactly the same.


----------



## averagejoe

bhCartier said:


> What really bothers me most is you pay about $200 for a fake one that is a copy of the authentic ones, while you pay maybe $2000 for an authentic one, and they both look the same. It's a huge difference. It's disappointing and upsetting that they look exactly the same.



They don't usually look the same. If you put them side by side, there are many differences. But these are hard to tell from a few pictures without a comparison side-by-side.

And fakes are not made of leather, and they "cheat" certain elements of their design to achieve the look (i.e. some parts are only glued but not stitched properly to achieve the same proportions/look as the real thing, but it won't hold the weight in your bag). They certainly don't last as long, and if they break, there is no after-sales service. 

So the $2000 that you pay for the real deal comes with a lot more.


----------



## eminere

bhCartier said:


> What really bothers me most is you pay about $200 for a fake one that is a copy of the authentic ones, while you pay maybe $2000 for an authentic one, and they both look the same. It's a huge difference. It's disappointing and upsetting that they look exactly the same.


Why someone would pay even $1 for a fake is beyond me. It's irrelevant how closely a fake copies the genuine article; at the end of the day it is still nothing more than a fake and therefore is worth absolutely nothing as well. To me $200 is a LOT to pay for garbage.


----------



## averagejoe

eminere;24847108 said:
			
		

> Why someone would pay even $1 for a fake is beyond me. It's irrelevant how closely a fake copies the genuine article; at the end of the day it is still nothing more than a fake and therefore is worth absolutely nothing as well. To me $200 is a LOT to pay for garbage.



Well said!


----------



## omajwan

Was just in Dior of westfield london and saw the gorgeous mise en dior necklace and bracelet ! 
Necklace was £380 and bracelet £200 i think


----------



## vink

Sometimes, they even take the photo of the "real" one to show as fake just to boast how good quality their stuff is.


----------



## Love Of My Life

There is nothing like owning something that is authentic...

The feel the look the value is all there...

Fakes have no value at at all in any market & at the end of the day you
get what you pay for


----------



## pink20pink

Hello all. I purchased the classic Lady Dior handbag from a consignment website. The bag looks well used by the previous owner. In particular, the handles and the top of the bag where the zipper is located looks well used and the structure of the bag is not like that of a new bag. I was wondering if I took this handbag to a Dior boutique, would they be able to replace the handles and treat the bag to make it look newer? If so, about how much would the charge be? Will they treat my bag considering that I purchased it from a consignment website and do not have the certificate of authenticity?


----------



## averagejoe

pink20pink said:


> Hello all. I purchased the classic Lady Dior handbag from a consignment website. The bag looks well used by the previous owner. In particular, the handles and the top of the bag where the zipper is located looks well used and the structure of the bag is not like that of a new bag. I was wondering if I took this handbag to a Dior boutique, would they be able to replace the handles and treat the bag to make it look newer? If so, about how much would the charge be? Will they treat my bag considering that I purchased it from a consignment website and do not have the certificate of authenticity?



They don't rely on the authenticity card because that can get lost. They may not also have the parts available to repair your bag depending on the colour and material, but you won't know that until you bring the bag to the boutique (where they may call or ship the bag out to the repair center to see if they have the parts). 

The cost is difficult to determine as it depends on how much work needs to be done on your bag. They will ship out your bag first and then call you in one to two weeks to give you the cost of the repair and see if you agree to pay the price.


----------



## Mi_Lan

Do you remember the pink Lizard LD that Charlotte in Sex and the City was carrying is size medium or large?


----------



## tutushopper

Mi_Lan said:


> Do you remember the pink Lizard LD that Charlotte in Sex and the City was carrying is size medium or large?



I believe it was the medium, and gorgeous in pink.


----------



## eminere

tutushopper said:


> I believe it was the medium, and gorgeous in pink.


That's the large size.


----------



## grease77

Hi, I'm new babie for dior and i interest to buy the lady dior but really didn't know what i will choose and different between
-  the lady dior patent and normal lather ( what is the most best for be daily bag and easy to treatment? )
- between soft & light color (ex. grey,beige or cream color)  and dark color( ex. dark blue or red)
thank you for your advice and helpful


----------



## averagejoe

grease77 said:


> Hi, I'm new babie for dior and i interest to buy the lady dior but really didn't know what i will choose and different between
> -  the lady dior patent and normal lather ( what is the most best for be daily bag and easy to treatment? )
> - between soft & light color (ex. grey,beige or cream color)  and dark color( ex. dark blue or red)
> thank you for your advice and helpful



The best option for a Lady Dior that can be used daily is the large patent black Lady Dior. it will be big enough to fit your daily essentials, the opening is large enough to conveniently take things in and out of your bag, and the black patent is more scratch resistant and low maintenance than lambskin.

If black is not what you want, then try to get a darker colour in case of colour transfer from your denim jeans onto your bag.


----------



## pink20pink

averagejoe said:


> They don't rely on the authenticity card because that can get lost. They may not also have the parts available to repair your bag depending on the colour and material, but you won't know that until you bring the bag to the boutique (where they may call or ship the bag out to the repair center to see if they have the parts).
> 
> The cost is difficult to determine as it depends on how much work needs to be done on your bag. They will ship out your bag first and then call you in one to two weeks to give you the cost of the repair and see if you agree to pay the price.


I plan on buying a new purse at the Dior boutique. If I buy a new purse, would they repair my old Lady Dior  at no cost or are the two mutually exclusive?


----------



## averagejoe

pink20pink said:


> I plan on buying a new purse at the Dior boutique. If I buy a new purse, would they repair my old Lady Dior  at no cost or are the two mutually exclusive?



You can try. The SA may try to help you with that to push the sale of a new bag, but usually repairs of older bags cost money because the damage is not due to quality or workmanship, but rather natural wear and tear. And some of the parts that they use to repair your bag may cost quite a bit, so I doubt that you can get it for free. But do try to get the repair when you are buying your new Dior at the boutique.


----------



## grease77

averagejoe said:


> The best option for a Lady Dior that can be used daily is the large patent black Lady Dior. it will be big enough to fit your daily essentials, the opening is large enough to conveniently take things in and out of your bag, and the black patent is more scratch resistant and low maintenance than lambskin.
> 
> If black is not what you want, then try to get a darker colour in case of colour transfer from your denim jeans onto your bag.


 


Thank you so much joe for your advice  and i have another question please,for gray color if i want to buy for not daily bag What is better between lambskin and patent? will look fresh and elegant ?


----------



## averagejoe

grease77 said:


> Thank you so much joe for your advice  and i have another question please,for gray color if i want to buy for not daily bag What is better between lambskin and patent? will look fresh and elegant ?



Definitely patent for the Mink Grey colour. It's pearlized and really pretty! It's also a very unique colour that other brands don't offer (Dior's house colour is grey).


----------



## grease77

averagejoe said:


> Definitely patent for the Mink Grey colour. It's pearlized and really pretty! It's also a very unique colour that other brands don't offer (Dior's house colour is grey).


 

Woww... you so quick to answer ...great joe  Thanks a lot...


----------



## bhCartier

grease77 said:


> Woww... you so quick to answer ...great joe  Thanks a lot...


 
I agree. This is what I like most about Dior's Forum. They're active. I Love Dior.


----------



## Masafi

Ohhh guys i am so said I had 4 bags stolen from me 2 of them were my lady dior bags in black and pink and 2 louis vuitton alma in pink and red! The worst thing is i know who has stolen them but i dont have a proof((( why do people do this kind of things ;(


----------



## averagejoe

Masafi said:


> Ohhh guys i am so said I had 4 bags stolen from me 2 of them were my lady dior bags in black and pink and 2 louis vuitton alma in pink and red! The worst thing is i know who has stolen them but i dont have a proof((( why do people do this kind of things ;(



Oh that's terrible! There are people who steal anything, and designer purses make attractive targets, unfortunately.

I hope that you get a new bag soon, and that it doesn't happen again!


----------



## averagejoe

From the World Luxury Index, Dior is the 3rd most sought-after luxury fashion brand in China following Chanel and Louis Vuitton. 

Here is a Powerpoint from Slideshare from their presentation: http://www.slideshare.net/Digital-Luxury/world-luxury-index-china-2013-final-low-def


----------



## grease77

averagejoe said:


> From the World Luxury Index, Dior is the 3rd most sought-after luxury fashion brand in China following Chanel and Louis Vuitton.
> 
> Here is a Powerpoint from Slideshare from their presentation: http://www.slideshare.net/Digital-Luxury/world-luxury-index-china-2013-final-low-def


 

really interest info. Thank you for you share


----------



## mf19

Tried on the large LD today and I love love love it! I'm gonna get the black with ghw in lambskin.. Not sure when exactly but definitely before mid December. Can't wait!!


----------



## averagejoe

mf19 said:


> Tried on the large LD today and I love love love it! I'm gonna get the black with ghw in lambskin.. Not sure when exactly but definitely before mid December. Can't wait!!



Please share pics with us when you do!!!


----------



## uni818

hi,
I purchased a Miss Dior (micro or mini) in Paris for my gf. She's not crazy about the colour and I'm thinking of selling it and getting one in her colour of choice. Can someone please help with me with the colour, its listed as m362 on the card. Its so hard to decipher the colours on the Dior website, and there isn't anything listed for the micro.


----------



## eminere

uni818 said:


> hi,
> I purchased a Miss Dior (micro or mini) in Paris for my gf. She's not crazy about the colour and I'm thinking of selling it and getting one in her colour of choice. Can someone please help with me with the colour, its listed as m362 on the card. Its so hard to decipher the colours on the Dior website, and there isn't anything listed for the micro.


362 is Rose Royale. This may help: http://forum.purseblog.com/dior-reference-library/a-guide-to-the-dior-family-pinks-reds-825019.html

If you purchased the bag from a Dior boutique recently and still have the receipt, you may be able to exchange it if the bag hasn't been worn yet.


----------



## uni818

eminere;24895293 said:
			
		

> 362 is Rose Royale. This may help: http://forum.purseblog.com/dior-reference-library/a-guide-to-the-dior-family-pinks-reds-825019.html
> 
> If you purchased the bag from a Dior boutique recently and still have the receipt, you may be able to exchange it if the bag hasn't been worn yet.


thanks for your quick response. 

I was actually quite appalled at the return/exchange policy for Dior at Galeries Lafayette in Paris. I called about 3 days after the purchase, and told them of my dilemma. The bag was unused and I of course still had the receipt. They told me that they could not return or exchange the purchase for me.


----------



## eminere

uni818 said:


> thanks for your quick response.
> 
> I was actually quite appalled at the return/exchange policy for Dior at Galeries Lafayette in Paris. I called about 3 days after the purchase, and told them of my dilemma. The bag was unused and I of course still had the receipt. They told me that they could not return or exchange the purchase for me.


That's really unusual.  Have you tried contacting another Dior boutique in France?


----------



## uni818

eminere;24895416 said:
			
		

> That's really unusual.  Have you tried contacting another Dior boutique in France?



I didn't, i assumed this was a Nation wide policy in France..I've heard the french aren't particularly known for their customer service policies. I'm now back in Canada, and my options are really quite limited. I'm considering ebay, but reading some of the horror stories, is making me think twice.


----------



## Mi_Lan

Finally my HG bag has arrived after two months of waiting. I was so excited and ran immediately  to store to take her. However this thing almost makes me cry: my beautiful bag is defective! There are two stripes along the bag, look like cracks! Really disappointed! I have paid haft for the bag and was waiting two months, and this bag is the last bag in the world! What can I do ladies? Choose other bag to replace or still take this bag with defect? What will  you  do if you were me?


----------



## Mi_Lan

The cracks can easily be seen.... There are two lines along the bag...


----------



## vink

Mi_Lan said:


> Finally my HG bag has arrived after two months of waiting. I was so excited and ran immediately  to store to take her. However this thing almost makes me cry: my beautiful bag is defective! There are two stripes along the bag, look like cracks! Really disappointed! I have paid haft for the bag and was waiting two months, and this bag is the last bag in the world! What can I do ladies? Choose other bag to replace or still take this bag with defect? What will  you  do if you were me?



I wouldn't take a defective bag. Can you really live with it? If it meant to be, I'm sure one day it'll pop up again. I also think if you really can live with it, you wouldn't post this question. You will gladly take it as it is.


----------



## vink

Mi_Lan said:


> View attachment 2239337
> 
> 
> 
> The cracks can easily see.... There are two lines along the bag...
> 
> View attachment 2239338



Now that I see the photo, I won't take it. I'm afraid it'll get worse over time.


----------



## averagejoe

Mi_Lan said:


> Finally my HG bag has arrived after two months of waiting. I was so excited and ran immediately  to store to take her. However this thing almost makes me cry: my beautiful bag is defective! There are two stripes along the bag, look like cracks! Really disappointed! I have paid haft for the bag and was waiting two months, and this bag is the last bag in the world! What can I do ladies? Choose other bag to replace or still take this bag with defect? What will  you  do if you were me?



It looks stunning! I know that the bag has a defect (it looks like someone used a box cutter and cut the bag), but being python it may not be visible under all lightings because of all the scales.  It's not visible in your first picture. 

But if it bothers you, then it's a sure sign that you should return it.


----------



## mf19

Mi_Lan said:


> View attachment 2239337
> 
> 
> 
> The cracks can easily be seen.... There are two lines along the bag...
> 
> View attachment 2239338



return - totally unacceptable for the price of this bag


----------



## grease77

Better not take defect bag ...you will never take out from your mind that pay a lot for get a defect one


----------



## eminere

uni818 said:


> I didn't, i assumed this was a Nation wide policy in France..I've heard the french aren't particularly known for their customer service policies. I'm now back in Canada, and my options are really quite limited. I'm considering ebay, but reading some of the horror stories, is making me think twice.


Are there any Dior boutiques in Canada who can help you?  Perhaps averagejoe might be able to recommend something.


----------



## averagejoe

eminere;24899853 said:
			
		

> Are there any Dior boutiques in Canada who can help you?  Perhaps averagejoe might be able to recommend something.



Because it is an international purchase, I don't think that Dior at Holt Renfrew can exchange the bag for you, even with the receipt. However, it's worth a try. Just bring the receipt and the bag, and see what they can do for you. 

Dior at Holts offers full refunds or exchanges, but I've never tried to exchange/refund something that I bought somewhere else in the world. Most companies don't allow that. You can generally return/exchange an item at any company location as long as it's in the same country (for retailers like H&M, Hudson's Bay, etc.).


----------



## eminere

averagejoe said:


> Because it is an international purchase, I don't think that Dior at Holt Renfrew can exchange the bag for you, even with the receipt. However, it's worth a try. Just bring the receipt and the bag, and see what they can do for you.
> 
> Dior at Holts offers full refunds or exchanges, but I've never tried to exchange/refund something that I bought somewhere else in the world. Most companies don't allow that. You can generally return/exchange an item at any company location as long as it's in the same country (for retailers like H&M, Hudson's Bay, etc.).


Dior in Australia has done it before so hopefully they can help uni818 out...


----------



## averagejoe

eminere;24905512 said:
			
		

> Dior in Australia has done it before so hopefully they can help uni818 out...



That's good to know. It's definitely worth a try.


----------



## Lena186

I used to be a Dior addict, one of my purchases was the Dior Samourai in 2007 as I recall or beginning of 2008! Anyways I was cleaning out my closet and came across my beloved bag which I only carried for 4 or 5 times max.! Just wanted to have your opinions on it...


----------



## averagejoe

Lena186 said:


> I used to be a Dior addict, one of my purchases was the Dior Samourai in 2007 as I recall or beginning of 2008! Anyways I was cleaning out my closet and came across my beloved bag which I only carried for 4 or 5 times max.! Just wanted to have your opinions on it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2243301



Beautiful! You should check out Kellyng's collection. She has all of the Samourai bag designs (the plisse, intrecciato, Samurai armor, and Japanese hair knot) and they all look gorgeous. They are beautiful works of art.


----------



## Lena186

averagejoe said:


> Beautiful! You should check out Kellyng's collection. She has all of the Samourai bag designs (the plisse, intrecciato, Samurai armor, and Japanese hair knot) and they all look gorgeous. They are beautiful works of art.



Thank you for encouraging me to carry it more often. I'm going to check out Kellyng's collection sounds a great one!


----------



## mf19

Just saw these two LDs on tooklookbook... DYING.  Especially the first one.  Anyone have details?  These are medium right?


----------



## eminere

mf19 said:


> Just saw these two LDs on tooklookbook... DYING.  Especially the first one.  Anyone have details?  These are medium right?


Yep, medium - and SUPER exclusive.


----------



## mf19

eminere;24925007 said:
			
		

> Yep, medium - and SUPER exclusive.



Oh  - is the price also extremely high?


----------



## eminere

mf19 said:


> Oh  - is the price also extremely high?


They're fairly expensive due to the craftsmanship involved, and they will be sold mainly through trunk shows and private client appointments (instead of being displayed on shelves instore like regular stock).


----------



## averagejoe

mf19 said:


> Just saw these two LDs on tooklookbook... DYING.  Especially the first one.  Anyone have details?  These are medium right?



Wow I love the degrade/ombre sequins on the first one!


----------



## Lena186

mf19 said:


> Just saw these two LDs on tooklookbook... DYING.  Especially the first one.  Anyone have details?  These are medium right?


They are lovely! the first one you just have to baby so much though!


----------



## mf19

eminere;24925155 said:
			
		

> They're fairly expensive due to the craftsmanship involved, and they will be sold mainly through trunk shows and private client appointments (instead of being displayed on shelves instore like regular stock).



Good to know - thank you for the info!



averagejoe said:


> Wow I love the degrade/ombre sequins on the first one!



Me too - I can see this being the great piece to accentuate a fancy outfit or dress up a casual one.  It's so chic!



Lena186 said:


> They are lovely! the first one you just have to baby so much though!



Maybe - I would think it would probably be not too fussy though.  I thought maybe it would just cause pulls on clothing etc.  



**I just inquired about this large LD - hoping it may come in other colors... so we shall see.  If not, I may still pick it up


----------



## Lena186

mf19 said:


> Good to know - thank you for the info!
> 
> 
> 
> Me too - I can see this being the great piece to accentuate a fancy outfit or dress up a casual one.  It's so chic!
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe - I would think it would probably be not too fussy though.  I thought maybe it would just cause pulls on clothing etc.
> 
> 
> 
> **I just inquired about this large LD - hoping it may come in other colors... so we shall see.  If not, I may still pick it up



I love this! Very Chanel


----------



## eminere

mf19 said:


> **I just inquired about this large LD - hoping it may come in other colors... so we shall see.  If not, I may still pick it up


Comes in pink as well.


----------



## mf19

eminere;24929051 said:
			
		

> Comes in pink as well.



As always eminere thank you very much


----------



## mf19

mf19 said:


> Good to know - thank you for the info!
> 
> 
> 
> Me too - I can see this being the great piece to accentuate a fancy outfit or dress up a casual one.  It's so chic!
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe - I would think it would probably be not too fussy though.  I thought maybe it would just cause pulls on clothing etc.
> 
> 
> 
> **I just inquired about this large LD - hoping it may come in other colors... so we shall see.  If not, I may still pick it up




Saw this in person today - it is not at all a deep red but more plum/burgundy - wasn't for me but the textile is very pretty.  I also saw it in a more hot pink color in a medium which I thought was very fun


----------



## Mi_Lan

Does anyone know Charlotte's Lady Dior pink lizard bag in SEx and the city is medium or large size?


----------



## Mi_Lan




----------



## eminere

Mi_Lan said:


> Does anyone know Charlotte's Lady Dior pink lizard bag in SEx and the city is medium or large size?


Large.


----------



## Mi_Lan

.


----------



## Mi_Lan

eminere;24938767 said:
			
		

> Large.



Thank you eminere &#128591;


----------



## Aynd

averagejoe said:


> Beautiful! You should check out Kellyng's collection. She has all of the Samourai bag designs (the plisse, intrecciato, Samurai armor, and Japanese hair knot) and they all look gorgeous. They are beautiful works of art.


Hi averagejoe
I'm new in here, and not sure if this thread is right for my question. 
I want to buy my first Dior bag, but not sure which one is the right one for me.
I'm 153cm tall but I usually wear very high heeled shoe and wight 40kg.
I'm thinking of buying Lady Dior large size, black patent leather GHW, because basically I prefer bigger bag, and since Lady Dior price is quite high, i chose the classic and long lasting color. 
But I think I needed  your expert opinion before i make my purchase.
Thank you


----------



## HADASSA

eminere;24925007 said:
			
		

> Yep, medium - and SUPER exclusive.


 



			
				eminere;24925155 said:
			
		

> They're fairly expensive due to the craftsmanship involved, and they will be sold mainly through trunk shows and private client appointments (instead of being displayed on shelves instore like regular stock).


 


averagejoe said:


> Wow I love the degrade/ombre sequins on the first one!


 
Guys, is this really made of sequins? Does it come in the small size as well? And how much may I ask? Ahem!!!


----------



## eminere

HADASSA said:


> Guys, is this really made of sequins? Does it come in the small size as well? And how much may I ask? Ahem!!!


Yes, gradient sequins in black/white (as pictured) and beige/pink.  It is available in the small size for EUR2,900.


----------



## HADASSA

eminere;24952485 said:
			
		

> Yes, gradient sequins in black/white (as pictured) and beige/pink.  It is available in the small size for EUR2,900.


 
Thanks Em. I was hoping that it wouldn't be sequins but this would require too much care.


----------



## Redsoleshines

Has anyone seen the Lady Dior two tone in blue/light blue?


----------



## pink20pink

I recently purchased a Lady Dior Rendezvous Wallet (http://www.ebay.com/itm/christian-d...W16ehIbX7VFAOK5KxiqKk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc).

Only problem is that it doesn't come with the chain. Does anyone know where I can purchase the chain?


----------



## eminere

pink20pink said:


> I recently purchased a Lady Dior Rendezvous Wallet (http://www.ebay.com/itm/christian-d...W16ehIbX7VFAOK5KxiqKk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc).
> 
> Only problem is that it doesn't come with the chain. Does anyone know where I can purchase the chain?


From a Dior store?


----------



## rayvn73

HADASSA said:


> Guys, is this really made of sequins? Does it come in the small size as well? And how much may I ask? Ahem!!!


OMG that's absolutely stunning!


----------



## ninakt

Hi!

I have bought hopefully my first Dior today (just linked it to the authentication thread).
So now I am waiting the answer,so nervous what it will be that, I keep just making more and more coffee


----------



## krawford

Just got a post from my SA that said there will be a price increase on handbags on August 1st.  She said they were going up 9-10%.


----------



## mf19

krawford said:


> Just got a post from my SA that said there will be a price increase on handbags on August 1st.  She said they were going up 9-10%.



Is this the US - does dior raise prices everywhere the same day?


----------



## krawford

mf19 said:


> Is this the US - does dior raise prices everywhere the same day?


 
Yes, I live in the US.  Has anyone else heard this?  She just let me know about an hour ago.


----------



## vink

Ouch! I was just hoping to get a bag during my trip this mid August.  If this news is true, it's kinda hurt.


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Can anyone please help me out  i want to know to dimensions of the lady dior box Thank you very much


----------



## HADASSA

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Can anyone please help me out  i want to know to dimensions of the lady dior box Thank you very much


 
If you are referring to the box that the Lady Dior comes in :

Medium : 10.5"(W) X 13.5"(L) X 6.0"(D)


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

HADASSA said:


> If you are referring to the box that the Lady Dior comes in :
> 
> Medium : 10.5"(W) X 13.5"(L) X 6.0"(D)



Thank you dear


----------



## Carrine

Hi - I am new to Lady Dior. Can I know the dimensions of the Large one in centimeters ?  

Also,how much does the Lambskin large one cost in Singapore ?  Thanks!! &#128512;


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Carrine said:


> Hi - I am new to Lady Dior. Can I know the dimensions of the Large one in centimeters ?
> 
> Also,how much does the Lambskin large one cost in Singapore ?  Thanks!! &#128512;



Hi Carrine , its 12.5 x 10 x 4 inches. You can google inch to cm conversion 
Regarding the price, check out this thread 
http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/dior-prices-worldwide-information-only-744040.html
But please bear in mind that there was a price increase on 1st august so its best to call the boutique  hope it helps


----------



## Carrine

Thank you !! Cheers.


----------



## mf19

anyone know if a mustard yellow is coming out soon? am dying for one now after seeing a fellow tpfer's post in snakeskin


----------



## fengxiaoxiao

has anyone purchased bags from The RealReal? Saw a really pretty DIOR bag that is priced really cheaply.. any comments on the website?


----------



## shopstyle

Does anyone know if you can purchase Dior bags from their website? Thank you


----------



## eminere

shopstyle said:


> Does anyone know if you can purchase Dior bags from their website? Thank you


Only from the UK site and if you're in the UK.


----------



## wowow_piyo

Hello all.
I ever ask a question about how to store the lady dior...
And the answer was we must put it in upright position..
And i always doit cause i dont want to loose the puffiness that will happen if i lay it down..
But  something distract me now, if i always put it in upright position, wil the lady diow has a sag problem? I really scared the lady dior will has sagging problem


----------



## Bag2gal

wowow_piyo said:


> Hello all.
> I ever ask a question about how to store the lady dior...
> And the answer was we must put it in upright position..
> And i always doit cause i dont want to loose the puffiness that will happen if i lay it down..
> But  something distract me now, if i always put it in upright position, wil the lady diow has a sag problem? I really scared the lady dior will has sagging problem


 
Whatever you do, do not ever ever ever lay it on the quilting!! I had a friend who did that by mistake and she was devastated when she opened it up because there were indentations all over the puffed parts of the quilting. I would say due to process of elimination (cant store it with top-down, sides down) the upright way is the best way to store it.  Maybe others can shed light on this, but I personally have never heard of a sagging problem- especially with lady diors.  Also, I heard its important to take the purse out of its bag and let it breathe. Hope this is helpful


----------



## eminere

mf19 said:


> anyone know if a mustard yellow is coming out soon? am dying for one now after seeing a fellow tpfer's post in snakeskin


Only Jaune Vif (108).


----------



## NorahJ

IS the dior really made in Italy?

I bought mine months ago and I just checked the logo and it said "MADE IN ITALY" is this real ?
or I got a fake one  please tell me I am confused


----------



## eminere

NorahJ said:


> IS the dior really made in Italy?


Yes.


----------



## mf19

eminere;25211581 said:
			
		

> Only Jaune Vif (108).



Thank you eminere! I'm lusting for a mustard yellow and know dior would do an amazing one... Especially for a miss dior! Guess it's just a waiting game now.


----------



## NorahJ

eminere;25211846 said:
			
		

> yes.



thanks *phew*


----------



## wowow_piyo

Bag2gal: thanks you for your reponse, i'll keep it in my mind to always store it upright,,,
I've never a sagging issue on lady dior but my friends chanel did, so i really scared it will happen on my dior too...

Btw i recently bought my first chanel in lambskin too, and i must admit that dior lambskin is more more more durable than chanel!


----------



## missmelinda

Hi im new to dior.. I just bought the small miss dior pouch recently..Does the bag come with the lock? i cant find mine.. 
Because they have the lock on the big size.. Thank you!!


----------



## missmelinda

NorahJ said:


> IS the dior really made in Italy?
> 
> I bought mine months ago and I just checked the logo and it said "MADE IN ITALY" is this real ?
> or I got a fake one  please tell me I am confused



Yes because italy have the best quality production of leather.. Most of time.. Its the same with celine and lv also


----------



## michi_chi

missmelinda said:


> Hi im new to dior.. I just bought the small miss dior pouch recently..Does the bag come with the lock? i cant find mine..
> Because they have the lock on the big size.. Thank you!!


 
You're confusing the small and medium sizes of the Miss Dior *bag* with the Miss Dior pochette - the *bag* comes with the lock, but the *pochette* only comes with the Dior charms, no lock


----------



## michi_chi

missmelinda said:


> NorahJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> IS the dior really made in Italy?
> 
> I bought mine months ago and I just checked the logo and it said "MADE IN ITALY" is this real ?
> or I got a fake one  please tell me I am confused
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes because italy have the best quality production of leather.. Most of time.. Its the same with celine and lv also
Click to expand...

 
Just because your bag says 'Made in Italy' doesn't necessary mean it's real - even replica bags display this. If you're not sure about the authenticity of your Dior bag, get it authenticated here: http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/authenticate-this-dior-please-read-post-1-first-746130.html



shopstyle said:


> Does anyone know if you can purchase Dior bags from their website? Thank you


 
Yes, but this is only available for certain collections (not the expensive ones like the Bar, Diorissimo, Miss Dior bag, Diorling or Lady Dior price ranges) and to countries. You can see whether or not your country is one that the online store is available to by choosing your country on the bottom right corner and when you look at one of the bags if 'Purchase Online' is an available option for the bag itself. 

The UK is definitely one of the countries (as well as several other European ones) where this option is available


----------



## missmelinda

michi_chi said:


> You're confusing the small and medium sizes of the Miss Dior *bag* with the Miss Dior pochette - the *bag* comes with the lock, but the *pochette* only comes with the Dior charms, no lock



Yes you are right!! Thank you!!


----------



## veronica_rmit

hey girls,

just went to dior and bought a new dior bag, and the lovely dior sa show me how to make ur bag look different even though its the same model..

She teach me  how to accessorize the bag with scarf by creating a rose.

I've managed to re create a video on how to do it. I thought i should share it with dior lover as this is such a good idea.

Hope you like the idea.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9dwRXGpPoI


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

How much is the lady dior in medium in USA now?? Did the price just go up in august??


----------



## eminere

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> How much is the lady dior in medium in USA now?? Did the price just go up in august??


http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/dior-prices-worldwide-chat-691602.html


----------



## st2609

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261273606858?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
do you think this dior sells at a goods price? I am thinking of buying one..


----------



## averagejoe

st2609 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261273606858?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> do you think this dior sells at a goods price? I am thinking of buying one..



If it were a great price, it would have sold already. There haven't been very many authentic Diorissimo bags on Ebay for resale, so I don't know if this is a good price for a preloved one.

For a couple hundred dollars more, you can get a brand new one along with stellar customer service. I recommend buying full price from the boutique.


----------



## Le.Baggie

Hello, i'm new to this thread.. Just want to share my new Lady Dior bag that I just purchased yesterday. Absolutely love it.. Cheers!


----------



## averagejoe

Le.Baggie said:


> Hello, i'm new to this thread.. Just want to share my new Lady Dior bag that I just purchased yesterday. Absolutely love it.. Cheers!



Conrgatulations on your beautiful new Lady Dior! The colour is gorgeous!


----------



## Le.Baggie

averagejoe said:


> Conrgatulations on your beautiful new Lady Dior! The colour is gorgeous!



Thank youu.. I love the colour too..


----------



## averagejoe

Here is the latest Rouge Dior ad featuring Natalie Portman with a satin Miss Dior bag. She looks gorgeous in this ad!

Looks like they changed the packaging of Rouge Dior again.


----------



## averagejoe

More photos of the Rouge Dior photoshoot, from fanpop.com.


----------



## mf19

averagejoe said:


> More photos of the Rouge Dior photoshoot, from fanpop.com.



Loving the second photo! How great does that miss dior look with a pair of boyfriend jeans and a blazer!


----------



## averagejoe

mf19 said:


> Loving the second photo! How great does that miss dior look with a pair of boyfriend jeans and a blazer!



I agree! Effortless and chic


----------



## eminere

averagejoe said:


> Looks like they changed the packaging of Rouge Dior again.


Good pickup.  I think they've swapped the Cannage parts of the case so it's now in the silver band.


----------



## eminere

mf19 said:


> Loving the second photo! How great does that miss dior look with a pair of boyfriend jeans and a blazer!


I also love the fact they've selected for Natalie the Miss Dior in satin and the Dior Cherie pumps in velvet - considering that she's a vegan.


----------



## mf19

Now I just need to figure out the details on her blazer - the back... TDF


----------



## ohitsjen

I'm not really sure where to ask this, because I don't want to make a whole new thread for it... I'm after a Tutti long wallet, and I've seen some pictures of a dark navy version floating around. I live in Sydney, and the SA at a couple of the stores said that they've never made dark navy versions of the Tutti line. 

Hoping that one of the wonderful experts here can weigh in on this? Thanks so much in advance


----------



## averagejoe

ohitsjen said:


> I'm not really sure where to ask this, because I don't want to make a whole new thread for it... I'm after a Tutti long wallet, and I've seen some pictures of a dark navy version floating around. I live in Sydney, and the SA at a couple of the stores said that they've never made dark navy versions of the Tutti line.
> 
> Hoping that one of the wonderful experts here can weigh in on this? Thanks so much in advance



They have made dark navy versions. I have posted a picture below of the tablet case in this colour. Some wallets came in this colour as well.


----------



## ohitsjen

averagejoe said:


> They have made dark navy versions. I have posted a picture below of the tablet case in this colour. Some wallets came in this colour as well.



Yes, THANK YOU!!! That's the exact colour I'm looking for. Sorry for the questions, but would you happen to know if it was seasonal, or if they're still in production by any chance?


----------



## Lala-purse

i wonder why Lady Dior is so famous, its too boxy and structured for me


----------



## Lala-purse

i bought Alma bb in half the price and its served the purpose of a small bag that can be worn cross body, on shoulder, hand held and kind of evening as well. plus you do not need to baby it like Lady Dior


----------



## averagejoe

ohitsjen said:


> Yes, THANK YOU!!! That's the exact colour I'm looking for. Sorry for the questions, but would you happen to know if it was seasonal, or if they're still in production by any chance?



I am not sure. I assume that it is seasonal, based on the fact that your SA hasn't seen this colour before (probably not in their catalogs).

Perhaps another PF member may know.


----------



## averagejoe

Moq87 said:


> i wonder why Lady Dior is so famous, its too boxy and structured for me



It was given as a gift to Lady Diana, and she fell in love with the bag. Hence it was named "Lady Dior". 

Just because a bag is famous doesn't mean that it appeals to everyone's tastes. There are people on this forum who don't like the Hermes Birkin or Chanel Classic Flap, and probably wonder what all the hype is all about.



Moq87 said:


> i bought Alma bb in half the price and its served the purpose of a small bag that can be worn cross body, on shoulder, hand held and kind of evening as well. plus you do not need to baby it like Lady Dior



You can get a small patent Lady Dior bag and it can do all the same things as the Alma, and you don't have to baby it because it is in patent leather. It comes with a detachable strap like the Alma, can be hand-held, can double as an evening bag, and can be worn cross body as well.


----------



## mf19

I haven't received it yet and I won't be able to do a reveal for some time but just wanted to share my new Miss Dior - so happy to have found it!  It's actually the light cobalt from a past season since the new cobalt is sold out (I'm nearly certain Dior released hardly any of the spring/fall colors considering they are sold out everywhere - well at least the bright cobalt and rose royale).  

It reminds me of a cinderella blue when in bright light but more of a grey/blue in intimate lighting.  

*Do you think it will be good for all year round though?*   I see it being no problem in Spring and Summer... I am wondering about Fall and Winter though.  I guess it depends how much this grey undertone comes out.


----------



## vink

Mf19, I like this blue! I think it's very wearable. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Nahreen

mf19 said:


> I haven't received it yet and I won't be able to do a reveal for some time but just wanted to share my new Miss Dior - so happy to have found it!  It's actually the light cobalt from a past season since the new cobalt is sold out (I'm nearly certain Dior released hardly any of the spring/fall colors considering they are sold out everywhere - well at least the bright cobalt and rose royale).
> 
> It reminds me of a cinderella blue when in bright light but more of a grey/blue in intimate lighting.
> 
> *Do you think it will be good for all year round though?*   I see it being no problem in Spring and Summer... I am wondering about Fall and Winter though.  I guess it depends how much this grey undertone comes out.



Great that you found your Miss Dior bag.


----------



## tutushopper

mf19 said:


> I haven't received it yet and I won't be able to do a reveal for some time but just wanted to share my new Miss Dior - so happy to have found it!  It's actually the light cobalt from a past season since the new cobalt is sold out (I'm nearly certain Dior released hardly any of the spring/fall colors considering they are sold out everywhere - well at least the bright cobalt and rose royale).
> 
> It reminds me of a cinderella blue when in bright light but more of a grey/blue in intimate lighting.
> 
> *Do you think it will be good for all year round though?*   I see it being no problem in Spring and Summer... I am wondering about Fall and Winter though.  I guess it depends how much this grey undertone comes out.



I don't see any issue with this being an all season bag.  Congrats on finding your Miss Dior before the "original" without sliding chain or leather mixed chain with shape change disappears!  Can't wait for your reveal!


----------



## averagejoe

mf19 said:


> I haven't received it yet and I won't be able to do a reveal for some time but just wanted to share my new Miss Dior - so happy to have found it!  It's actually the light cobalt from a past season since the new cobalt is sold out (I'm nearly certain Dior released hardly any of the spring/fall colors considering they are sold out everywhere - well at least the bright cobalt and rose royale).
> 
> It reminds me of a cinderella blue when in bright light but more of a grey/blue in intimate lighting.
> 
> *Do you think it will be good for all year round though?*   I see it being no problem in Spring and Summer... I am wondering about Fall and Winter though.  I guess it depends how much this grey undertone comes out.



The blue is beautiful! It looks fine all year round, too!


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

mf19 said:


> I haven't received it yet and I won't be able to do a reveal for some time but just wanted to share my new Miss Dior - so happy to have found it!  It's actually the light cobalt from a past season since the new cobalt is sold out (I'm nearly certain Dior released hardly any of the spring/fall colors considering they are sold out everywhere - well at least the bright cobalt and rose royale).
> 
> It reminds me of a cinderella blue when in bright light but more of a grey/blue in intimate lighting.
> 
> *Do you think it will be good for all year round though?*   I see it being no problem in Spring and Summer... I am wondering about Fall and Winter though.  I guess it depends how much this grey undertone comes out.



Very pretty blue! Congratulations. Looking forwards to your reveal


----------



## mf19

vink said:


> Mf19, I like this blue! I think it's very wearable. Hope you enjoy it!



Thank you!  I feel reassured now... I'm so happy I could find it in a color that suited me 



Nahreen said:


> Great that you found your Miss Dior bag.



Thank you - hope you find your dior soon 



tutushopper said:


> I don't see any issue with this being an all season bag.  Congrats on finding your Miss Dior before the "original" without sliding chain or leather mixed chain with shape change disappears!  Can't wait for your reveal!



Thanks tutu!  It will be a while for my reveal.. but at the beginning of december expect a few hehehe.  



averagejoe said:


> The blue is beautiful! It looks fine all year round, too!



Thanks, AJ!  Glad to see that's the consensous from everyone.  I started doubting myself but then as I thought about it more it will be a perfect bag for jeans and a white silk button up!  Hopefully I look as comfortable and chic as that new beauty campaign hehe 



shoesshoeshoes said:


> Very pretty blue! Congratulations. Looking forwards to your reveal



Thanks!  Can't wait to see it in person!


----------



## Nahreen

mf19 said:


> Thank you!  I feel reassured now... I'm so happy I could find it in a color that suited me
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you - hope you find your dior soon
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks tutu!  It will be a while for my reveal.. but at the beginning of december expect a few hehehe.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, AJ!  Glad to see that's the consensous from everyone.  I started doubting myself but then as I thought about it more it will be a perfect bag for jeans and a white silk button up!  Hopefully I look as comfortable and chic as that new beauty campaign hehe
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  Can't wait to see it in person!



I'm sure I will. They sent me a picture today of a beautiful light pink python. I think there are many gorgeous ones out there, just have to make a decision on what I want and follow my heart.


----------



## ohitsjen

averagejoe said:


> I am not sure. I assume that it is seasonal, based on the fact that your SA hasn't seen this colour before (probably not in their catalogs).
> 
> Perhaps another PF member may know.



Ooh thank you for your replies, you've really been very helpful!


----------



## Lala-purse

averagejoe said:


> It was given as a gift to Lady Diana, and she fell in love with the bag. Hence it was named "Lady Dior".
> 
> Just because a bag is famous doesn't mean that it appeals to everyone's tastes. There are people on this forum who don't like the Hermes Birkin or Chanel Classic Flap, and probably wonder what all the hype is all about.
> 
> 
> 
> You can get a small patent Lady Dior bag and it can do all the same things as the Alma, and you don't have to baby it because it is in patent leather. It comes with a detachable strap like the Alma, can be hand-held, can double as an evening bag, and can be worn cross body as well.


Yes, at first i wanted to buy small Lady Dior, but when i saw it in person it did not appeal to me, as i said earlier i found it too boxy and structured and then (for me) why to pay exrta amount when you can buy nearly the same thing at half price, lady dior is around £2300 where as lv alma bb just £900. But again its my thinking and not everyone might agree to it


----------



## Nahreen

Moq87 said:


> Yes, at first i wanted to buy small Lady Dior, but when i saw it in person it did not appeal to me, as i said earlier i found it too boxy and structured and then (for me) why to pay exrta amount when you can buy nearly the same thing at half price, lady dior is around £2300 where as lv alma bb just £900. But again its my thinking and not everyone might agree to it



I am the opposite, I like structured compared to slouchy although the alma seem more structured than speedy. Good that there are people with different opinions. It makes the fashion industry versatile and there is something available for all tastes and spending preferences. I like to have different types of bags (colour wise, designer wise and material). I would not buy the same type of bag in different colours.


----------



## mf19

Would love to hear some Dior input on this thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/whats-a-lamb-lover-to-do-835304.html#post25331433

I'm specifically thinking of beige... Will the LD be too risky? Should I stick with a short chain flap bag to be safe?


----------



## averagejoe

mf19 said:


> Would love to hear some Dior input on this thread:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/whats-a-lamb-lover-to-do-835304.html#post25331433
> 
> I'm specifically thinking of beige... Will the LD be too risky? Should I stick with a short chain flap bag to be safe?



In this case I think that a Lady Dior is fine as long as you don't wear it with the shoulder strap, meaning that you will use it predominantly as a hand-carry when you wear dark jeans.

But a short-chain flap is much safer for lighter lambskin.


----------



## Lport2011

Hello 

I need some help!

I am trying to work out which Lady Dior colour to choose from. 

I have narrowed it down to the lambskin in black or beige with GHW. 

I already have a Chanel jumbo in black caviar with SHW. 

I am thinking I should get the beige as I do not have a bag in this colour.

However, do not have a black bag in lambskin and know this is a very classic colour and style. 

What colour would people recommend?


----------



## averagejoe

Lport2011 said:


> Hello
> 
> I need some help!
> 
> I am trying to work out which Lady Dior colour to choose from.
> 
> I have narrowed it down to the lambskin in black or beige with GHW.
> 
> I already have a Chanel jumbo in black caviar with SHW.
> 
> I am thinking I should get the beige as I do not have a bag in this colour.
> 
> However, do not have a black bag in lambskin and know this is a very classic colour and style.
> 
> What colour would people recommend?



I suggest the beige, because you already have a black quilted bag.


----------



## vink

Try them on to see which one you like more. Personally, I'd pick the beige, too. I'm just not a black bag girl.


----------



## Nahreen

Lport2011 said:


> Hello
> 
> I need some help!
> 
> I am trying to work out which Lady Dior colour to choose from.
> 
> I have narrowed it down to the lambskin in black or beige with GHW.
> 
> I already have a Chanel jumbo in black caviar with SHW.
> 
> I am thinking I should get the beige as I do not have a bag in this colour.
> 
> However, do not have a black bag in lambskin and know this is a very classic colour and style.
> 
> What colour would people recommend?



I have a beige soft dior with GHW and love it. It compliments my black chanels nicely. A beige LD will give you not only a different colour but also a different style and material.


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Lport2011 said:


> Hello
> 
> I need some help!
> 
> I am trying to work out which Lady Dior colour to choose from.
> 
> I have narrowed it down to the lambskin in black or beige with GHW.
> 
> I already have a Chanel jumbo in black caviar with SHW.
> 
> I am thinking I should get the beige as I do not have a bag in this colour.
> 
> However, do not have a black bag in lambskin and know this is a very classic colour and style.
> 
> What colour would people recommend?



I think you should get both  but get a beige first


----------



## Lport2011

Thanks everyone! 

I will get the beige with the GHW. 

I wish I could get both!


----------



## mf19

Nahreen said:


> I have a beige soft dior with GHW and love it. It compliments my black chanels nicely. A beige LD will give you not only a different colour but also a different style and material.



Have you had any problems with color transfer with your bag?


----------



## vink

Nahreen said:


> I have a beige soft dior with GHW and love it. It compliments my black chanels nicely. A beige LD will give you not only a different colour but also a different style and material.


 
I wish I could get the Soft tote. My life style right now just doesn't suit the tote anymore. It's such a beautiful bag.


----------



## Nahreen

mf19 said:


> Have you had any problems with color transfer with your bag?



No none at all. I usually wear it on my shoulder so it sits quite high up. I baby my bags so they hardly gets used but this one I've used the most. It does not have the zipper but it has not been any problem despite living in a country with snow and rain. If it is raining, I anyway wear an umbrella. 

By the way, I finally decided to buy the yellow medium python. I'll do the payment tomorrow so hopefully it will be on its way to me next week from Monaco. It turned out that it was only large ostrich you could do special order on and not medium. For me it is not only a matter of price but I think it would just be too much ostrich fabric if you know what I mean. I prefer exotics in small amounts. I have the same thing for Chanel, would never go for a quilted jumbo flap, too much quilting for me.


----------



## Rosycheeks

Lol. Dumb moment. Nvm


----------



## averagejoe

The new Rouge Dior campaign featuring the Miss Dior bag. Funny how Natalie Portman doesn't appear in the TV spot at all.


----------



## eminere

averagejoe said:


> The new Rouge Dior campaign featuring the Miss Dior bag. Funny how Natalie Portman doesn't appear in the TV spot at all.



It's probably not her in the TVC.  The Miss Dior bag in the TVC is also the lambskin leather version; Natalie carries a satin Miss Dior in the print ads.


----------



## vink

I think they use the older version of Miss Dior in the ad? It's a beautiful bag.


----------



## eminere

vink said:


> I think they use the older version of Miss Dior in the ad? It's a beautiful bag.


Yep the "classic".


----------



## averagejoe

eminere;25407410 said:
			
		

> It's probably not her in the TVC.  The Miss Dior bag in the TVC is also the lambskin leather version; Natalie carries a satin Miss Dior in the print ads.



I wonder why they didn't just use her in the TV spot. They certainly have enough video footage of her for it.


----------



## Lport2011

In the end I choose the black lambskin with GHW after all that procrastination on the beige!

Modelling pic included!


----------



## Lport2011

Here it is - I think - uploading is tricky!


----------



## Nahreen

Lport2011 said:


> View attachment 2341518
> 
> 
> In the end I choose the black lambskin with GHW after all that procrastination on the beige!
> 
> Modelling pic included!



Congratulations on your beautiful lady dior.


----------



## averagejoe

Lport2011 said:


> View attachment 2341518
> 
> 
> In the end I choose the black lambskin with GHW after all that procrastination on the beige!
> 
> Modelling pic included!



Congratulations on your beautiful new Lady Dior!


----------



## JuliaH

Hi girls, maybe somebody here can help me.. Where can I found the number on miss dior bag? I bought the bag on Bergdorf Goodman, so no questions, but i wondering where is the number??


----------



## averagejoe

JuliaH said:


> Hi girls, maybe somebody here can help me.. Where can I found the number on miss dior bag? I bought the bag on Bergdorf Goodman, so no questions, but i wondering where is the number??



Do you mean the date code? It should be on a leather tag attached to the lining either inside the pockets or the main compartment of the bag.


----------



## mf19

I can't believe no one has done a reveal of the bleu persan lady dior.  I'm absolutely dying to see it in person but this color looks like the most beautiful, bright cobalt blue!  I honestly don't know how I never thought of Dior before stumbling on this page.  Once crazed for chanel, I'm loving even more from Dior!  Ah - the wishlist keeps growing and growing!


----------



## Nahreen

My bag arrived, so happy. Will take some pics tomorrow to post.


----------



## bhCartier

Nahreen said:


> My bag arrived, so happy. Will take some pics tomorrow to post.


 
we're waiting...


----------



## averagejoe

Nahreen said:


> My bag arrived, so happy. Will take some pics tomorrow to post.



Looking forward to your pictures!


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

Look at these babies i saw at the Paris montaigne store! Someday!! )


----------



## eminere

Hermesdiorduo said:


> View attachment 2348405
> View attachment 2348409
> 
> 
> Look at these babies i saw at the Paris montaigne store! Someday!! )


Luscious!


----------



## averagejoe

Hermesdiorduo said:


> View attachment 2348405
> View attachment 2348409
> 
> 
> Look at these babies i saw at the Paris montaigne store! Someday!! )



 W O W!


----------



## Nahreen

The pink croc is lovely. To bad they cost a fortune. 11000 euro for mini and 18000 for medium. DH would freak out if I ever bought something that expensive even if it is my own money.


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

Yes it is really an investment to pass on to someone in the future  it is a classic! I've never seen a black mini croc in person but judging from the these it will be phenomenal! I think Mira Duma has one.

P.s. I was too shy to ask the SA but does the croc skin have to line up a bit? I know it's from real skins and skins usually have diff textures but i cant help compare from other bags! What do you guys think? Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

Hermesdiorduo said:


> Yes it is really an investment to pass on to someone in the future  it is a classic! I've never seen a black mini croc in person but judging from the these it will be phenomenal! I think Mira Duma has one.
> 
> P.s. I was too shy to ask the SA but does the croc skin have to line up a bit? I know it's from real skins and skins usually have diff textures but i cant help compare from other bags! What do you guys think? Thank you!



Most exotic skins are lined up so that the "middle" is centered on the bag. With crocodile skin, the middle of the belly skin is centered, creating an almost symmetrical effect on both sides. 

Snake skin is done in a similar way in which the belly scales are sometimes lined up in the middle, or the skin is cut at the belly which means that the python scales don't vary in size a lot when formed into the bag.


----------



## Nahreen

I got offered a beautiful pink python as well and it had the bigger scales in the middle. It was gorgeous. Although I prefered the yellow one since I had just bought a pink LV bag in the same light pink. If I had not already blought the pink LV, I might have gotten this one.


----------



## steve28

Hi All

I'm fairly new to this site and I don't know if this is the right place to be asking but there do appear to be enough Dior enthusiasts here to be able to help.  Thing is, I'm interested in buying a 2006 model of Dior bag that is in excellent condition, however I've never seen one like it before and am unable to identify it.  It all seems authentic and above board, but obviously the last thing I want to do is get caught out and I'm hoping there's a panel of experts here that could maybe help me out.  Any help would be very very gratefully received.  Many thanks, Steve.


----------



## averagejoe

steve28 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I'm fairly new to this site and I don't know if this is the right place to be asking but there do appear to be enough Dior enthusiasts here to be able to help.  Thing is, I'm interested in buying a 2006 model of Dior bag that is in excellent condition, however I've never seen one like it before and am unable to identify it.  It all seems authentic and above board, but obviously the last thing I want to do is get caught out and I'm hoping there's a panel of experts here that could maybe help me out.  Any help would be very very gratefully received.  Many thanks, Steve.



Welcome to TPF! This bag is authentic, although in the future, please post all authentication requests in the "Authenticate This Dior" thread.

This bag is part of the older Diorissimo collection.


----------



## cyrill

hello, i'm new here, just wondering is any of you guys know which year is lady dior rouge fonce in large size came out? I came across one the other day, but other people beats me to buy it, and it still lingering on my mind, i want it so much... thank you


----------



## averagejoe

cyrill said:


> hello, i'm new here, just wondering is any of you guys know which year is lady dior rouge fonce in large size came out? I came across one the other day, but other people beats me to buy it, and it still lingering on my mind, i want it so much... thank you



Not sure when that colour came out as it was from a while ago. Perhaps another PF member knows.


----------



## cyrill

averagejoe said:


> Not sure when that colour came out as it was from a while ago. Perhaps another PF member knows.



hmm.. since I'm going to Europe in two weeks, I wonder whether there's still chances for me to find this color if it was a new one, hopefully!

thank you for answering though


----------



## Nahreen

cyrill said:


> hmm.. since I'm going to Europe in two weeks, I wonder whether there's still chances for me to find this color if it was a new one, hopefully!
> 
> thank you for answering though



Why don't you contact Dior customer service and ask? Maby it is available somewhere in Europe and they can ship it to the store you are planning to visit and have it on hold for you.


----------



## HADASSA

Would the experts on this forum be able to say if *London Grey* and *Mink Grey* in *Lambskin* are the same shade of grey? Did any of these come with GHW in the Lady Dior?


----------



## mf19

does anyone know if the mini miss dior still exists?  or was this cut with the introduction of the new Miss Dior styles?


----------



## HADASSA

HADASSA said:


> Would the experts on this forum be able to say if *London Grey* and *Mink Grey* in *Lambskin* are the same shade of grey? Did any of these come with GHW in the Lady Dior?


 
Did a search and got my answer to the first part of the question. But still asking if it came in GHW like the Mise en Dior.


----------



## averagejoe

HADASSA said:


> Did a search and got my answer to the first part of the question. But still asking if it came in GHW like the Mise en Dior.



Mink grey is the grey that was used in their Lady Dior London campaign. So I'm assuming that you're referring to that grey when you say London grey.

That came with silver hardware.


----------



## averagejoe

mf19 said:


> does anyone know if the mini miss dior still exists?  or was this cut with the introduction of the new Miss Dior styles?



It probably still exists in boutiques as remaining stock, but not sure if it's still being manufactured.


----------



## HADASSA

averagejoe said:


> Mink grey is the grey that was used in their Lady Dior London campaign. So I'm assuming that you're referring to that grey when you say London grey.
> 
> That came with silver hardware.


 
Yes, thank you AJ, that's the grey I'm referring to. I also saw this pic from November 2010 that you posted - I am looking for this shade of Taupe Grey in the large LD. Do you think it might still be available?


----------



## HADASSA

Is* Mink Grey* a permanent colour? Is it ever offered in *GHW*?


----------



## eminere

HADASSA said:


> Did a search and got my answer to the first part of the question. But still asking if it came in GHW like the Mise en Dior.


Mink Grey is only available with silver tone hardware.  The "Lady Grey" version specifically had topstitched shorter double shoulder straps; this is no longer offered.


----------



## eminere

HADASSA said:


> Yes, thank you AJ, that's the grey I'm referring to. I also saw this pic from November 2010 that you posted - I am looking for this shade of Taupe Grey in the large LD. Do you think it might still be available?


This looks like either Pigeon or Afghan Grey, both of which were seasonal colours.  I doubt they would still be available in stores.


----------



## eminere

HADASSA said:


> Is* Mink Grey* a permanent colour? Is it ever offered in *GHW*?


It is a carryover colour for now and is only offered in silver tone hardware.


----------



## cyrill

Nahreen said:


> Why don't you contact Dior customer service and ask? Maby it is available somewhere in Europe and they can ship it to the store you are planning to visit and have it on hold for you.



might do that, thank you!


----------



## HADASSA

eminere;25503997 said:
			
		

> Mink Grey is only available with silver tone hardware.  The "Lady Grey" version specifically had topstitched shorter double shoulder straps; this is no longer offered.


 



			
				eminere;25504001 said:
			
		

> This looks like either Pigeon or Afghan Grey, both of which were seasonal colours.  I doubt they would still be available in stores.


 



			
				eminere;25504002 said:
			
		

> It is a carryover colour for now and is only offered in silver tone hardware.


 

Thank you EM, I know we can always count on you and AJ for clarification. Do you find Mink Grey more a dove grey or taupe grey?


----------



## Chloe_c

HADASSA said:


> Yes, thank you AJ, that's the grey I'm referring to. I also saw this pic from November 2010 that you posted - I am looking for this shade of Taupe Grey in the large LD. Do you think it might still be available?



I'm pretty sure this is pigeon. It looks like this one I used to own.


----------



## eminere

HADASSA said:


> Thank you EM, I know we can always count on you and AJ for clarification. Do you find Mink Grey more a dove grey or taupe grey?


There is definitely no taupe at all in Mink Grey. It's quite a neutral grey. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## HADASSA

Chloe_c said:


> I'm pretty sure this is pigeon. It looks like this one I used to own.


Thank you Chloe_c -  did you find pigeon hard to match? Was it too dark for you?





			
				eminere&#8482;;25504632 said:
			
		

> There is definitely no taupe at all in Mink Grey. It's quite a neutral grey.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


 
Thank you EM - neutral is good for me since I like colours that are versatile.


----------



## Chloe_c

HADASSA said:


> Thank you Chloe_c -  did you find pigeon hard to match? Was it too dark for you?
> 
> Hi HADASSA, I didn't find the pigeon hard to match. It's very beautiful in fact. Has a slight tinge of grey hence it can go well with cool or warm tones.
> 
> It's just that I feel that the colour seems to belong to the same family as my Bois de rose and I also had another brown lambskin LD. Felt too indulgent owning 'duplicates' in a way.


----------



## HADASSA

Chloe_c said:


> HADASSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Chloe_c -  did you find pigeon hard to match? Was it too dark for you?
> 
> Hi HADASSA, I didn't find the pigeon hard to match. It's very beautiful in fact. Has a slight tinge of grey hence it can go well with cool or warm tones.
> 
> It's just that I feel that the colour seems to belong to the same family as my Bois de rose and I also had another brown lambskin LD. Felt too indulgent owning 'duplicates' in a way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand. Is that the Bois de Rose in your pic? It's beautiful - pink without too much girliness.
Click to expand...


----------



## averagejoe

http://www.retail-insider.com/2013/10/christian-dior-to-open-at-hotel.html

The Dior store that is set to open in Vancouver will be large, and will be in the Fairmont Hotel. 

It will be Canada's first free-standing Dior boutique carrying ready-to-wear and accessories.


----------



## Siddhani

And finally a Dior Boutique in Holland, Amsterdam!!! So happy! Opening in February 2014!!!


----------



## Nahreen

Siddhani said:


> And finally a Dior Boutique in Holland, Amsterdam!!! So happy! Opening in February 2014!!!



Great. We have direct flight to Amsterdam, takes 1,5 hour and I have a free trip with KLM!! Do you know if it will be a large store? Will it be on PC Hoofstrat like the other designer boutiques?


----------



## Siddhani

Nahreen said:


> Great. We have direct flight to Amsterdam, takes 1,5 hour and I have a free trip with KLM!! Do you know if it will be a large store? Will it be on PC Hoofstrat like the other designer boutiques?



It will be on PC Hooftstraat 100! No clue about how large it will be...but cant wait!!


----------



## Nahreen

Siddhani said:


> It will be on PC Hooftstraat 100! No clue about how large it will be...but cant wait!!



Sounds really great. We don't have Dior or Chanel boutique here and our other designer stores are also smaller than yours so for shopping Amsterdam is the best in Europe for me due to the short direct flight. Also with the euro being reasonable it makes prices better than buying here. I think I should plan a trip coming spring-summer.


----------



## Chloe_c

HADASSA said:


> Chloe_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand. Is that the Bois de Rose in your pic? It's beautiful - pink without too much girliness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is. Indeed. It's very subtle pink and suitable for a older lady like myself.
Click to expand...


----------



## averagejoe

Today I saw someone carry a Michael Kors bag that looks like a copy of the Dior Soft bag (except with no quilting. Looks like a hybrid between the Dior Soft and Prada Saffiano Lux), and had to find it online to share it here. It's called the Cynthia bag.

Michael Kors is a billionaire, and most of his success seems to come from copying designers like LV, Chloe, Reed Krakoff, and Valentino. I wonder why people don't see that his brand just makes replicas/imitations of successful bags. Definitely not "designer" by my standards.


----------



## Nahreen

His bags are cheap in comparison but still more expensive than the regular leather bag so maybe people feel they are more exclusive than the regular bag? But I'm not sure why he got popular in the first place.


----------



## michi_chi

averagejoe said:


> Today I saw someone carry a Michael Kors bag that looks like a copy of the Dior Soft bag (except with no quilting. Looks like a hybrid between the Dior Soft and Prada Saffiano Lux), and had to find it online to share it here. It's called the Cynthia bag.
> 
> Michael Kors is a billionaire, and most of his success seems to come from copying designers like LV, Chloe, Reed Krakoff, and Valentino. I wonder why people don't see that his brand just makes replicas/imitations of successful bags. Definitely not "designer" by my standards.


 
I agree, one of his totes are quite popular these days called the Jet Set tote, it's like the LV Neverfull and the Dior Panarea without the quilting. I've seen lots of people carrying it around London and Edinburgh and I suppose to the majority of the public, it's more affordable than premiere designer bags, but still.....


----------



## anglk10

Hello all!
I'm new here 

I own two Dior saddle bags authentic bought on Ebay, from a seller who bought them at Harrods London.
It was in 2004! so a while ago... and it has been a few years that I don't wear those bags, which is a shame cause they're so pretty!

Are saddle bags still in? or really out? 
Are you owners of saddles still wearing them?

I just came accross a beautiful saddle bag on Ebay and I wish I buy it... I'm a good collector, hehe  
but I'm wondering if I ever will use it... is it still fashionable... I haven't see anyone on the streets wearing one in long time.

TIA


----------



## Lena186

I think some Saddle bags were really nice, yet I don't carry mine anymore!


----------



## anglk10

Really? I think just like me some may have the impression the saddle bags are really out and we don't wear them anymore... 

anyone else? do you still carry your saddle bag?


----------



## averagejoe

Nahreen said:


> His bags are cheap in comparison but still more expensive than the regular leather bag so maybe people feel they are more exclusive than the regular bag? But I'm not sure why he got popular in the first place.



There was a while when I liked his bag designs (they were unique). But then his accessories team decided that it was better to just copy other designers.


----------



## averagejoe

michi_chi said:


> I agree, one of his totes are quite popular these days called the Jet Set tote, it's like the LV Neverfull and the Dior Panarea without the quilting. I've seen lots of people carrying it around London and Edinburgh and I suppose to the majority of the public, it's more affordable than premiere designer bags, but still.....



I know which tote you're talking about! Gosh I see so many of that tote around. I can definitely see how successful he is, especially in Toronto where I live. From what I see, his bags have surpassed Coach bags; just four years ago, I saw Coach everywhere. Now it's Michael Kors.


----------



## Nahreen

averagejoe said:


> I know which tote you're talking about! Gosh I see so many of that tote around. I can definitely see how successful he is, especially in Toronto where I live. From what I see, his bags have surpassed Coach bags; just four years ago, I saw Coach everywhere. Now it's Michael Kors.



Is that the tote that came in bright yellow and green this summer? Those seem really popular here as well.


----------



## averagejoe

A very nice profile of Raf Simons by Tim Blanks from Style.com:



> "Confusion is one of my favorite words," declares Raf Simons. "When there is confusion, there is dialogue." He is musing on the critical response to someone like himself, part man of the moment, part discombobulating harbinger of things to come. "Dialogue is about creating an interesting debate, about creating momentum." And there is plenty of that in a conversation with Simons. It's like catching up with an old friend from school, someone you haven't seen for a dog's age whom professional success has elevated to a higher plane, but who still worries about the same intense making-the-world-a-better-place issues. And thank Christ for that.
> 
> In the world of high fashionand there is scarcely fashion higher than the world of Christian Dior, which Simons now straddles as the house's creative directorhe is a humanist anomaly, a commonsensical riposte to some of the curious orthodoxies that prevail in the industry. Why, for instance, are catwalks alive with flights of fancy, while stores often seem to be selling the same old, same old? "It doesn't feel right to me," he says. "I'd rather find a beautiful balance between what we show and what we sell. At my age [45], I'm happy to try to find a way to succeed on both levels. It's one thing to make yourself into a designer where everyone says, 'Oh, you're so genius!' then nothing sells. It needs to be on people's backs. That's ready-to-wear."
> 
> Simons launched his career in 1995 as a designer of menswear that rapidly moved the goalposts of male fashion, chilling it with a razor-thin, hard-edged urgency drawn from the punk and electronic music he loved. One of the most mesmerizing aspects of his Dior tenure so far has been the way that Raf then connects with Raf now. "In the early days, I wasn't even thinking about runway shows as a possibility," he says. "It was more about making clothes, and the attraction of people wearing those clothes. I think that attractionthe emotion of a man or woman dressed in things you're doingis coming back very strongly. It's very often the reason to start communication. I got disconnected from that as things got bigger over the years. Dior has reconnected me. It was fantastic what clients had to say at the Dior Joaillerie dinner after the last couture shows. They wanted to sit and talk."
> 
> "IT'S ONE THING TO MAKE YOURSELF INTO A DESIGNER WHERE EVERYONE SAYS, 'OH, YOU'RE SO GENIUS!' THEN NOTHING SELLS. IT NEEDS TO BE ON PEOPLE'S BACKS."
> 
> That notion of reconnectionso subtly but forcefully insinuating as to link the superficially unlinkableis the thread that ties together Simons' own Spring collection for men, his Dior couture collection for Fall, and Dior's latest ready-to-wear collection, for Spring 2014. "I have a problem seeing couture as this thing that has to be very different aesthetically and mentally from ready-to-wear, from fashion for people," he muses. "It's weird for me to think about couture and focus on its old aspects. I find it more challenging to link it to what kind of life we live these days."
> 
> Contemporary life doesn't faze Simons. "I am embracing what our world is becoming. It's very propaganda, very man-made, a world of speed, a world of fast, direct communication. Our world is very produced. It's a lot about consumption. I want to make collections that show that. But under that are the basic ingredients I am always interested in: a certain kind of romance, darkness, youth." In a world of speed, a shadow must inevitably pass over youth and beauty andeventuallyeverything else. That melancholy scenario has, in a subliminal way, often provided the poignant core of Simons' own collections.
> 
> But now that he's at Dior, there's something else in playhis own fascination with how Christian Dior himself would have responded to the changes wrought in the decades following his death, in 1957. "Everyone defines the Dior aesthetic around the Bar silhouette and the full skirt and the Femme Fleur, but that was only ten years. What if Dior had gone through the sixties, the seventies, the eighties? He was interested in very different things. I found him revolutionary in taking risks. He was very liberated in the way he reached out to the women of the world, to different cultures and religions."
> 
> Not so long ago, the notion of Raf Simons helming the house of Dior would have seemed like a surreal idea, but he has risen to the challenges he's set himself to a remarkable and surprising degree. Take his last couture show, set against digital backdrops created backstage in the moment by four stellar fashion shooters. Dior himself, friend to Dalí and Giacometti, might have appreciated the collaborative nature of the whole shebang. "I love collaborations and reinterpretations," Simons says animatedly. "It's inspiring to see my clothes in different situations. I know there are designers who have problems with that, who only want their clothes shot as complete looks by magazines, but I'm the opposite of that. The more you open up, the more things come in."
> 
> He's encountered that kind of open attitude within the walls of Dior. "It's as if everybody wants so much for it to be nice, not just the collection but the atmosphere, the mood. I think that's because the presence of couture is still so strong. It's just all these women sitting together. It's a pretty calming feeling for a designer, very different from when you're sitting in a room presenting to seven different manufacturers, none of whom may be able to do what you want."
> 
> Equally reassuring has been his role as creative director. "How I see myself at Dior is very different from how I see myself in my own brand. Creative directors are not in charge. They are a link in a chain. That is calming for me. It works very well because we are all together. It's actually the same with Dior and with my own business. I need to have an environment where people decide things and believe in things together."
> 
> Which brings us almost too neatly to Antwerp, spiritual and actual home of a surprising number of the people who are responsible for the current health of the fashion body politic. The images on the previous pages were created by stylist Olivier Rizzo and photographer Willy Vanderperre, both Belgian. Simons met Rizzo more than twenty years ago in Antwerp, when Simons was interning with Walter Van Beirendonck after graduating in industrial and furniture design from the college in Genk, and Rizzo had a holiday job in WVB's studio. A level of professional success that takes them away from home far and often has come to them all, but they still see things the same way, hang out the same way, share a state of mind and a language. "We've all been feeling, 'Let's get back to Antwerp,'" says Simons. "Then we did things together because that was our world. Now we have a lot of nostalgia for doing these things again in Antwerp. It's very much a need, I think, for this small environment and strong friendships."
> 
> Simons, Rizzo, and Vanderperre are arch global fashion arbiters, and yet, says Simons, "At the end of the day, we all carry Antwerp so much in our hearts. On New Year's Eve, we're all together. None of us could imagine it any other way." And now, neither can I.



http://www.style.com/trendsshopping...r_Raf_Simons/#!feature-article/slideshow/go/0


----------



## tengskieg

Hi! I have been a member since but been inactive for a while, that is when I started to lose my faith in affording a luxury bag  

Now that im back, id like to ask dior experts here pleeassee ive bought a dior gaucho bag that was claimed 100% genuine. it wasn't expensive at all but thought seller is badly in need of money so willing to let it go that cheap plus it has been used and all that. 

when i got the bag, i saw inside the bag there was a small white cloth/label says made in china...is it really possible that dior gaucho bags could be made in china? I dont have dior bag yet but I strongly believe dior bags will never be made in china, pls correct me if im wrong  

Also, does the lining of the bag can be just plain black?  would appreciate your replies please. thanks very much! will come back here again very often now.


----------



## averagejoe

tengskieg said:


> Hi! I have been a member since but been inactive for a while, that is when I started to lose my faith in affording a luxury bag
> 
> Now that im back, id like to ask dior experts here pleeassee ive bought a dior gaucho bag that was claimed 100% genuine. it wasn't expensive at all but thought seller is badly in need of money so willing to let it go that cheap plus it has been used and all that.
> 
> when i got the bag, i saw inside the bag there was a small white cloth/label says made in china...is it really possible that dior gaucho bags could be made in china? I dont have dior bag yet but I strongly believe dior bags will never be made in china, pls correct me if im wrong
> 
> Also, does the lining of the bag can be just plain black?  would appreciate your replies please. thanks very much! will come back here again very often now.



Please post all authentication requests and inquiries in the Authenticate This Dior thread next time.

Your Gaucho is definitely fake. Dior does not make its handbags in China.


----------



## Lena186

tengskieg said:


> Hi! I have been a member since but been inactive for a while, that is when I started to lose my faith in affording a luxury bag
> 
> Now that im back, id like to ask dior experts here pleeassee ive bought a dior gaucho bag that was claimed 100% genuine. it wasn't expensive at all but thought seller is badly in need of money so willing to let it go that cheap plus it has been used and all that.
> 
> when i got the bag, i saw inside the bag there was a small white cloth/label says made in china...is it really possible that dior gaucho bags could be made in china? I dont have dior bag yet but I strongly believe dior bags will never be made in china, pls correct me if im wrong
> 
> Also, does the lining of the bag can be just plain black?  would appreciate your replies please. thanks very much! will come back here again very often now.



All my Dior bags were either made in Spain, France or Italy!


----------



## tengskieg

Averagejoe apologies, i was also thinking the same thing, i just haven't taken some photos of it so thought should just in this chatbox, so sorry. next time ill bear that in mind.  

Thank you for your reply and also to those who replied. Now i have confirmed its authenticity, i will report her ASAP. thanks very much!


----------



## averagejoe

tengskieg said:


> Averagejoe apologies, i was also thinking the same thing, i just haven't taken some photos of it so thought should just in this chatbox, so sorry. next time ill bear that in mind.
> 
> Thank you for your reply and also to those who replied. Now i have confirmed its authenticity, i will report her ASAP. thanks very much!



No worries. Good luck! I hope you get your money back.


----------



## miaomiao1982

I just got a brand new purple miss dior at a good bargain. Averagejoe has helped me recently to verify her authenticity. Happy happy ^^


----------



## miaomiao1982

Here's the reveal....


----------



## miaomiao1982

Sorry... here she is ^^


----------



## averagejoe

miaomiao1982 said:


> Sorry... here she is ^^



Congratulations! Very pretty!


----------



## miaomiao1982

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations! Very pretty!



Averagejoe, I won't have the courage to purchase the Miss Dior without your help to verify her authenticity. The seller is keen to take her to verify at the Dior boutique but I'm afraid they might not provide this kinda service. 

Anyway, after inspecting the bag and authenticity card in person, I know for sure she's not fake as everything seems right. The feel of the leather, the impeccable craftsmanship. Hey.. even it smells so nice!! I simply love the little keys to lock the bag. It's like a key to open up a jewellery box.

However I have a question. It seems that the gold stamp inside the bag can come off easily. I gently rub it with my finger and a few bits came off!! The gold stamp is at the fold of the flap. Can this design somehow bends the stamp causing it to drop off? Anyone in the forum has similar encounter?


----------



## averagejoe

miaomiao1982 said:


> Averagejoe, I won't have the courage to purchase the Miss Dior without your help to verify her authenticity. The seller is keen to take her to verify at the Dior boutique but I'm afraid they might not provide this kinda service.
> 
> Anyway, after inspecting the bag and authenticity card in person, I know for sure she's not fake as everything seems right. The feel of the leather, the impeccable craftsmanship. Hey.. even it smells so nice!! I simply love the little keys to lock the bag. It's like a key to open up a jewellery box.
> 
> However I have a question. It seems that the gold stamp inside the bag can come off easily. I gently rub it with my finger and a few bits came off!! The gold stamp is at the fold of the flap. Can this design somehow bends the stamp causing it to drop off? Anyone in the forum has similar encounter?



If the foil stamp is at an area that bends, then perhaps it may come off more easily.

Foil is just heat pressed onto the leather, so it can come off with friction. This is why a lot of vintage bags have faded foil logos. Try not to rub it. Thankfully it is in the interior of the bag, so if it fades over time, the only person who will really notice it is you.


----------



## miaomiao1982

averagejoe said:


> If the foil stamp is at an area that bends, then perhaps it may come off more easily.
> 
> Foil is just heat pressed onto the leather, so it can come off with friction. This is why a lot of vintage bags have faded foil logos. Try not to rub it. Thankfully it is in the interior of the bag, so if it fades over time, the only person who will really notice it is you.



Thanks a lot for your explanation. I'll be careful with that area from now on.


----------



## ssma1221

I'm thinking about purchasing CHRISTIAN DIOR Grandville Bag, 
is it  behind in trend? It's US $1,799.90 on ebay, 
Any opinions Dior lovers?


----------



## averagejoe

ssma1221 said:


> I'm thinking about purchasing CHRISTIAN DIOR Grandville Bag,
> is it  behind in trend? It's US $1,799.90 on ebay,
> Any opinions Dior lovers?



The Granville is a classic bag, and also a current Dior style. It's been around for years now. It's definitely not trendy, which is nice since it won't look out of style years later.


----------



## chaddy

I am new here. I really need help to reach Dior headquarter. Does anyone know their e-mail address?
I want to complain about the product and service. Thx!!


----------



## Everlong

miaomiao1982 said:


> Averagejoe, I won't have the courage to purchase the Miss Dior without your help to verify her authenticity. The seller is keen to take her to verify at the Dior boutique but I'm afraid they might not provide this kinda service.
> 
> Anyway, after inspecting the bag and authenticity card in person, I know for sure she's not fake as everything seems right. The feel of the leather, the impeccable craftsmanship. Hey.. even it smells so nice!! I simply love the little keys to lock the bag. It's like a key to open up a jewellery box.
> 
> However I have a question. It seems that the gold stamp inside the bag can come off easily. I gently rub it with my finger and a few bits came off!! The gold stamp is at the fold of the flap. Can this design somehow bends the stamp causing it to drop off? Anyone in the forum has similar encounter?



I have noticed that all Miss Diors have this problem unfortunately. I looked at several on display in the boutique and one brought out for the first time in the back and they all had the foil flaking minimally. It is because the foiling is at the curve of the flap.


----------



## averagejoe

Everlong said:


> I have noticed that all Miss Diors have this problem unfortunately. I looked at several on display in the boutique and one brought out for the first time in the back and they all had the foil flaking minimally. It is because the foiling is at the curve of the flap.



I would much prefer the logo heat-stamped into the leather rather than as a foil. One less thing to worry about damaging on the bag.


----------



## BagTroll

I know its been quite a while now but could anyone tell me how much this would have cost new? (Even a rough estimate helps!)


----------



## averagejoe

BagTroll said:


> I know its been quite a while now but could anyone tell me how much this would have cost new? (Even a rough estimate helps!)



This bag was made so many years ago so the price would reflect the value of currency back then. It was probably around $345 when it was released. I don't know the exact price of this style, but similar styles were around this price.


----------



## BagTroll

Thanks! Based on what you know of this bag, what would a reasonable and realistic price for this bag fetch if selling secondhand.online?


----------



## averagejoe

BagTroll said:


> Thanks! Based on what you know of this bag, what would a reasonable and realistic price for this bag fetch if selling secondhand.online?



This style doesn't sell for very much. On Ebay, it would fetch between $50-80, and it depends on who is online to bid. There are times when it gets to $100, but that's probably the highest it will go.


----------



## BagTroll

Thanks! The seller is offering it for $25 along with this for $125, would you say that is a fair/average price range?


----------



## eminere

BagTroll said:


> Thanks! The seller is offering it for $25 along with this for $125, would you say that is a fair/average price range?


This is a fake, so even $1 would be too much to pay for it.

Stay away at all costs.


----------



## BagTroll

:0 how can you tell? Is it the label?


----------



## BagTroll

Its also a little weird for the seller to have a fake.along with the authentic


----------



## eminere

BagTroll said:


> :0 how can you tell? Is it the label?


There are lots of telltale signs.


----------



## BagTroll

Do you guys have any advice for where else I may be able to find other pieces of the trailer park collection? I see very few of them on ebay, and some of them are at quite high prices. And as you can see, I'm not very good at navigating the net when it comes to searching things out. Any help here?


----------



## averagejoe

BagTroll said:


> Do you guys have any advice for where else I may be able to find other pieces of the trailer park collection? I see very few of them on ebay, and some of them are at quite high prices. And as you can see, I'm not very good at navigating the net when it comes to searching things out. Any help here?



Actually, Ebay would be the best place to look for pieces from this collection. I see more of them popping up on Ebay than other websites.


----------



## tinasharp

so what did you girls buy as gifts to yourselves the past holiday? A new dior bag for me! Yeeeey

löydä lisää


----------



## authenticplease

Hi ladies...is there a sale thread for dept stores here?  I have some info to post but want to make certain it is posted in the 2013 sale thread.   thanks!


----------



## PureSparkle

authenticplease said:


> Hi ladies...is there a sale thread for dept stores here?  I have some info to post but want to make certain it is posted in the 2013 sale thread.   thanks!



Hi 

You can post in Authentic Dior Outlet and Auctions Find thread


----------



## authenticplease

PureSparkle said:


> Hi
> 
> You can post in Authentic Dior Outlet and Auctions Find thread



Thanks, PureSparkle


----------



## littlemisscoco

Hello Ladies! sorry to be completely off topic, But I'll shortly  be purchasing a mini lady dior. I was on "spotted fashion", and They had listed a mini non-leather Dior priced at $1850- I thought this seemed awfully low, but I am new to Dior, so it's possible that is the price.. Can anyone confirm this? this is the link i found the info on.. I know it says 2012, but it says it was updated as of August 2013. One last question, if anyone has a non leather mini LD, would you post a picture?? thanks ladies!! 

http://www.spottedfashion.com/2012/03/17/lady-dior-bag-reference-guide/


----------



## Everlong

littlemisscoco said:


> Hello Ladies! sorry to be completely off topic, But I'll shortly  be purchasing a mini lady dior. I was on "spotted fashion", and They had listed a mini non-leather Dior priced at $1850- I thought this seemed awfully low, but I am new to Dior, so it's possible that is the price.. Can anyone confirm this? this is the link i found the info on.. I know it says 2012, but it says it was updated as of August 2013. One last question, if anyone has a non leather mini LD, would you post a picture?? thanks ladies!!
> 
> http://www.spottedfashion.com/2012/03/17/lady-dior-bag-reference-guide/



 A satin mini Lady Dior is now $2,050.
The special satin mini with beads start from about $4,000 to around $6,000.
Leather cannage mini is now $2,900.


----------



## littlemisscoco

Everlong said:


> A satin mini Lady Dior is now $2,050.
> The special satin mini with beads start from about $4,000 to around $6,000.
> Leather cannage mini is now $2,900.



awesome thanks!, does the satin mini have leather handles??


----------



## Everlong

littlemisscoco said:


> awesome thanks!, does the satin mini have leather handles??



there are several variations but most have satin handles, some have acrylic, python, or crocodile handles also. it just depends on the design. the mini in satin is very hard to come by. what color are you looking for?


----------



## littlemisscoco

Everlong said:


> there are several variations but most have satin handles, some have acrylic, python, or crocodile handles also. it just depends on the design. the mini in satin is very hard to come by. what color are you looking for?



I'm not really sure yet, probably a light pink or purple


----------



## Everlong

littlemisscoco said:


> I'm not really sure yet, probably a light pink or purple



those would be beautiful in satin but may be hard to locate. i know currently available for boutique transfer is a gray and a black plus the elaborate ones. 

you may have better luck for those colors in leather or you can keep an eye on ebay and consignment sites.


----------



## littlemisscoco

Everlong said:


> those would be beautiful in satin but may be hard to locate. i know currently available for boutique transfer is a gray and a black plus the elaborate ones.
> 
> you may have better luck for those colors in leather or you can keep an eye on ebay and consignment sites.



That's what I'm thinking, I saw yoogi's had a micro in pink lizard which I have my eye on. How much do the elaborate styles run?(I am incredibly new to Dior!!) Thank you for all of your help thus far, I greatly appreciate it


----------



## Everlong

littlemisscoco said:


> That's what I'm thinking, I saw yoogi's had a micro in pink lizard which I have my eye on. How much do the elaborate styles run?(I am incredibly new to Dior!!) Thank you for all of your help thus far, I greatly appreciate it





my pleasure to help! the elaborate mini beaded ones from the current collection start at around $3,600 for a black satin with rose embroidery. there is a gorgeous one that looks like cherry blossoms and one with yellow and pink flowers both for $5400 (old price pre price increase)

also beige leather cannage with mise en dior pearls for $4,900 (again, old price)

the pink lizard on yoogis for 1800 isnt too shabby. its in coveted pink and ghw and in exotic lizard to boot! a plain silk mini is already $2.050.


----------



## littlemisscoco

Everlong said:


> my pleasure to help! the elaborate mini beaded ones from the current collection start at around $3,600 for a black satin with rose embroidery. there is a gorgeous one that looks like cherry blossoms and one with yellow and pink flowers both for $5400 (old price pre price increase)
> 
> also beige leather cannage with mise en dior pearls for $4,900 (again, old price)
> 
> the pink lizard on yoogis for 1800 isnt too shabby. its in coveted pink and ghw and in exotic lizard to boot! a plain silk mini is already $2.050.



That's what I think too! I may just go with the lizard. really love the pink! seriously thank you so much!


----------



## weilin0923

Could somebody here to help me out about the color choice? .
My SA was so nice to help me find the last lambskin LD in pale coral color. Now I cannot decide between pale coral and geranium. I have several black bags already, so I decide to go something bright. pale coral and geranium, I prefer more pinky undertone, however I can't tell after I have searched for so many pics about this two color. 
Thanks a lot !!

here is the link for pale coral
http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/lady-dior-light-coral-color-3-a-821583.html

and geranium, i can only find one in large size
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/12455336441471622/


also, could someone help me to identify the color of this one? is this one pale coral?
http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/ladies-please-help-me-your-opinion-these-lady-808563.html 
the first red one


----------



## averagejoe

weilin0923 said:


> Could somebody here to help me out about the color choice? .
> My SA was so nice to help me find the last lambskin LD in pale coral color. Now I cannot decide between pale coral and geranium. I have several black bags already, so I decide to go something bright. pale coral and geranium, I prefer more pinky undertone, however I can't tell after I have searched for so many pics about this two color.
> Thanks a lot !!
> 
> here is the link for pale coral
> http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/lady-dior-light-coral-color-3-a-821583.html
> 
> and geranium, i can only find one in large size
> http://www.pinterest.com/pin/12455336441471622/
> 
> 
> also, could someone help me to identify the color of this one? is this one pale coral?
> http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/ladies-please-help-me-your-opinion-these-lady-808563.html
> the first red one



I like the light coral more, and I think that the colour of the first bag in your 3rd link is also light coral. But this is because I like pink colours on bags. If you want a brighter red colour, then go with the Geranium.


----------



## weilin0923

averagejoe said:


> I like the light coral more, and I think that the colour of the first bag in your 3rd link is also light coral. But this is because I like pink colours on bags. If you want a brighter red colour, then go with the Geranium.



thanks a lot!
I haven't seen them in person yet. I wish the coral one is more pinky and red rather than orange. it seems really orange in some pictures. But I absolutely love the color appeared in the third link.  
I am waiting for my SA to receive the coral one so I she can send pictures with that two together!
70% for coral and 30% for geranium. I thought geranium seems more timeless


----------



## Everlong

weilin0923 said:


> thanks a lot!
> I haven't seen them in person yet. I wish the coral one is more pinky and red rather than orange. it seems really orange in some pictures. But I absolutely love the color appeared in the third link.
> I am waiting for my SA to receive the coral one so I she can send pictures with that two together!
> 70% for coral and 30% for geranium. I thought geranium seems more timeless



coral is indeed pinky and red. the color glows and does change hue in different lighting.


----------



## weilin0923

Everlong said:


> coral is indeed pinky and red. the color glows and does change hue in different lighting.



thank you !!
now I am almost sure that I will get the coral! felt so lucky that my SA could still found it for me since it's from last season


----------



## PureSparkle

authenticplease said:


> Thanks, PureSparkle



You're most welcome 
Thank you for sharing


----------



## averagejoe

I saw this watch on BeyondTheRack and it's a complete copy of the Dior VIII except for some features on the dial. Just thought it was interesting to share it here.


----------



## vancouver1987

averagejoe said:


> I saw this watch on BeyondTheRack and it's a complete copy of the Dior VIII except for some features on the dial. Just thought it was interesting to share it here.


Wow that is remarkably similar.... I sense a lawsuit...


----------



## averagejoe

Camille Miceli is (sadly) returning to Louis Vuitton. I wonder what Dior costume jewelry will look like without her now. After all, she really revamped the Dior costume jewelry line with the Mise en Dior collection, and her beautiful interpretation of the Dior CD oval.

http://www.wwd.com/accessories-news...o-louis-vuitton-7318205?module=hp-accessories


----------



## Nahreen

averagejoe said:


> Camille Miceli is (sadly) returning to Louis Vuitton. I wonder what Dior costume jewelry will look like without her now. After all, she really revamped the Dior costume jewelry line with the Mise en Dior collection, and her beautiful interpretation of the Dior CD oval.
> 
> http://www.wwd.com/accessories-news...o-louis-vuitton-7318205?module=hp-accessories



I've mise earings and love them. What a shame for Dior but hopefully they find someone talented with new ideas.


----------



## averagejoe

Nahreen said:


> I've mise earings and love them. What a shame for Dior but hopefully they find someone talented with new ideas.



I agree. I hope that they get someone talented.


----------



## Nahreen

Soon Christmas. Merry Christmas all Dior lovers.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Do we have a dior thread that where people post store stocks or new inventory updates just like Chanel??


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Ladies i have a question is it normal to see color came off with a python bag wen u tried clean it with a damp wet towel?there was nothing else just water. N it was a brand new bag i got. n my Sa claim you cant do that with any bags. Seriously?so im suppose put my bag in the safe or something.it my first day using it n i see a tiny stain. im not sure if the bag came in like that what should i do.[/QUOTE] im freaking out. Help plz. &#128557;&#128557;


----------



## averagejoe

Dior launches new versions of the Dior VIII for January with metallic leather straps and contrasting colours, as well as a beautiful Grand Bal in white ceramic with pretty pink sapphires.


----------



## Lena186

averagejoe said:


> Dior launches new versions of the Dior VIII for January with metallic leather straps and contrasting colours, as well as a beautiful Grand Bal in white ceramic with pretty pink sapphires.



This last one is amazing!


----------



## Nahreen

Lena186 said:


> This last one is amazing!



Agree.


----------



## averagejoe

Lena186 said:


> This last one is amazing!





Nahreen said:


> Agree.



The last one is very pretty. I like the pink metallic strap one too, which seems to be inspired by Raf Simon's design aesthetic. The choice of black ceramic and metallic pink with a hint of blue is very modern and dramatic.


----------



## Nahreen

I got a small gift by the post from my SA in Paris. It was a paper Dior fan and greetings for the new year. Very nice gesture.


----------



## LabelLover81

Greetings all!  This is my first time "in Dior" as I have been addicted to Valentino for the past 5 years.   I have always admired the Lady Dior (and even desperately wanted a girly Boston bag back in the day!). I think I'll be taking the plunge soon. I know I'll go the pre-owned route, because that's just me. Last night I went to the Dior boutique near my house and "tried on a few" and I'm in  !!!  Hopefully I'll be doing a reveal soon!


----------



## averagejoe

LabelLover81 said:


> Greetings all!  This is my first time "in Dior" as I have been addicted to Valentino for the past 5 years.   I have always admired the Lady Dior (and even desperately wanted a girly Boston bag back in the day!). I think I'll be taking the plunge soon. I know I'll go the pre-owned route, because that's just me. Last night I went to the Dior boutique near my house and "tried on a few" and I'm in  !!!  Hopefully I'll be doing a reveal soon!



Yeah going to a Dior boutique will do that to you. You get to see the bags in real life and they look much better than their stock photos.


----------



## Everlong

LabelLover81 said:


> Greetings all!  This is my first time "in Dior" as I have been addicted to Valentino for the past 5 years.   I have always admired the Lady Dior (and even desperately wanted a girly Boston bag back in the day!). I think I'll be taking the plunge soon. I know I'll go the pre-owned route, because that's just me. Last night I went to the Dior boutique near my house and "tried on a few" and I'm in  !!!  Hopefully I'll be doing a reveal soon!



Dior would be a wonderful addition to your Valentino collection! I could say Dior would be the French counterpart to Valentino...so exquisite and couture! Your collection is stunning! So many elaborate and rare pieces! Welcome!


----------



## LabelLover81

averagejoe said:


> Yeah going to a Dior boutique will do that to you. You get to see the bags in real life and they look much better than their stock photos.


I bought a bag tonight, very simple, kind of dipping my toe in before I jump off the deep end . I should have it by the 27th!  Will definitely do reveal. 




Everlong said:


> Dior would be a wonderful addition to your Valentino collection! I could say Dior would be the French counterpart to Valentino...so exquisite and couture! Your collection is stunning! So many elaborate and rare pieces! Welcome!



Thank you so much!  I completely agree with your comparison. I'm going Paris next month, I can't wait to see the bags they have there!


----------



## averagejoe

LabelLover81 said:


> I bought a bag tonight, very simple, kind of dipping my toe in before I jump off the deep end . I should have it by the 27th!  Will definitely do reveal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!  I completely agree with your comparison. I'm going Paris next month, I can't wait to see the bags they have there!



Looking forward to your reveal!!!


----------



## averagejoe

One of the people in Paris photographed by Tommy Ton during men's fashion week (this week) is seen sporting the Dior Samourai bag. It's nice to see the bag in action even after so many years.


----------



## Lena186

averagejoe said:


> One of the people in Paris photographed by Tommy Ton during men's fashion week (this week) is seen sporting the Dior Samourai bag. It's nice to see the bag in action even after so many years.



Oh I loved that bag when it first came out. I had this version and although I only carried it three or four times only I just can't let it go....it's been sitting in my closet for years now


----------



## averagejoe

Lena186 said:


> Oh I loved that bag when it first came out. I had this version and although I only carried it three or four times only I just can't let it go....it's been sitting in my closet for years now
> View attachment 2468947



They're getting very hard to come by nowadays. It's a good idea not to sell it, because you may regret it but not be able to buy one back.


----------



## averagejoe

Wow Jennifer Lawrence's dress at the SAG awards is STUNNING!


----------



## Lena186

averagejoe said:


> Wow Jennifer Lawrence's dress at the SAG awards is STUNNING!


ITA and her hair was lovely


----------



## littlemisscoco

I loved it too! It was featured in the Dior catalogue  I have a quick and totally random question, do Dior handbags ever go on sale, like in a Saks?


----------



## rk4265

littlemisscoco said:


> I loved it too! It was featured in the Dior catalogue  I have a quick and totally random question, do Dior handbags ever go on sale, like in a Saks?


No not for a few years now


----------



## littlemisscoco

rk4265 said:


> No not for a few years now



aw man! With the micro LD at $2800, Looks like I'll be going the Pre-loved route


----------



## Lena186

Saw this Miss Dior and truly liked the color, does anyone know the price of it plz?


----------



## LabelLover81

So I was obsessively checking pre owned bags to decide which to purchase for a few days ( shout out to Mr Not-so-averagejoe for helping me!!) and I have a few questions on just things I noticed
Do all lady diors originally come with the long strap and most people have lost them over the years?  Does Dior sell straps separately?
Why do some people describe the bags as "sticky"?  What makes it sticky?  Is that a normal occurrence?
Any answers are appreciated!


----------



## Everlong

Lena186 said:


> Saw this Miss Dior and truly liked the color, does anyone know the price of it plz?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2469833



This will be the original Miss Dior. The small ( a full 5 quilts across) retails for $3,650 in the US. The large (full 7 quilts across) is $4,100, I believe. There are only a few colors available (gray, rose poudre, red, and black)

The bag in the picture is a small sized in the color Foulard.

The new Miss Dior has a different shape and chain.


----------



## Everlong

LabelLover81 said:


> So I was obsessively checking pre owned bags to decide which to purchase for a few days ( shout out to Mr Not-so-averagejoe for helping me!!) and I have a few questions on just things I noticed
> Do all lady diors originally come with the long strap and most people have lost them over the years?  Does Dior sell straps separately?
> Why do some people describe the bags as "sticky"?  What makes it sticky?  Is that a normal occurrence?
> Any answers are appreciated!



Most Lady Dior come with a strap but some special ones do not. I have seen many Lady Diors missing their straps but can be due to the fact that many do not use theirs (speaking for myself). I prefer to hand carry them because sometimes clothing gets a bit abrasive with the bag rubbing against it when you walk.
Replacement straps are about $250 to $300 from the boutique but not all straps are available and there could be an uncertain wait time.

Stickiness is due to humidity and is common with the fabric (nylon, satin) bags.


----------



## Lena186

Everlong said:


> This will be the original Miss Dior. The small ( a full 5 quilts across) retails for $3,650 in the US. The large (full 7 quilts across) is $4,100, I believe. There are only a few colors available (gray, rose poudre, red, and black)
> 
> The bag in the picture is a small sized in the color Foulard.
> 
> The new Miss Dior has a different shape and chain.
> 
> polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing%3F.out%3Djpg%26size%3Dl%26tid%3D65371900


Thank you dear I know they still sell the original Miss Dior bags at the boutique but I wasn't sure if this color is still available. So do you think one day the original size could be discontinued? As I truly like its slim look, the new ones look a bit bulky to me


----------



## littlemisscoco

LabelLover81 said:


> So I was obsessively checking pre owned bags to decide which to purchase for a few days ( shout out to Mr Not-so-averagejoe for helping me!!) and I have a few questions on just things I noticed
> Do all lady diors originally come with the long strap and most people have lost them over the years?  Does Dior sell straps separately?
> Why do some people describe the bags as "sticky"?  What makes it sticky?  Is that a normal occurrence?
> Any answers are appreciated!



I'm looking for a pre-owned lady dior myself, have you come across any good websites? i regularly check fashionphile, yoogi's, portero, ann's etc.


----------



## LabelLover81

Everlong said:


> Most Lady Dior come with a strap but some special ones do not. I have seen many Lady Diors missing their straps but can be due to the fact that many do not use theirs (speaking for myself). I prefer to hand carry them because sometimes clothing gets a bit abrasive with the bag rubbing against it when you walk.
> Replacement straps are about $250 to $300 from the boutique but not all straps are available and there could be an uncertain wait time.
> 
> Stickiness is due to humidity and is common with the fabric (nylon, satin) bags.



Ah, thank you, that makes sense about the humidity. Also if they charge that much for a strap, that will figure into how much I am willing to spend for pre-owned. Thank you for that intel!



littlemisscoco said:


> I'm looking for a pre-owned lady dior myself, have you come across any good websites? i regularly check fashionphile, yoogi's, portero, ann's etc.



Those are the ones I check, in addition to ebay. I got a great one off Yoogis Friday night (even better with their Dior sale going on!). I also found one on ebay that I love.


----------



## littlemisscoco

LabelLover81 said:


> Ah, thank you, that makes sense about the humidity. Also if they charge that much for a strap, that will figure into how much I am willing to spend for pre-owned. Thank you for that intel!
> 
> 
> 
> Those are the ones I check, in addition to ebay. I got a great one off Yoogis Friday night (even better with their Dior sale going on!). I also found one on ebay that I love.



did it happen to be pink and lizard!? haha i was eyeing that one forever!. I'm looking for a micro, I feel like they're hard to come by. It seems like there are far less pre-owned Dior's out there than Chanels, Which makes me want one even more! I suppose I'll keep hunting.


----------



## LabelLover81

You all did an awesome job on your Dior library. It's well organized, and I love the little bits of trivia.


----------



## LabelLover81

littlemisscoco said:


> did it happen to be pink and lizard!? haha i was eyeing that one forever!. I'm looking for a micro, I feel like they're hard to come by. It seems like there are far less pre-owned Dior's out there than Chanels, Which makes me want one even more! I suppose I'll keep hunting.



No but I saw that one!!  It was too cute!  There's a very pretty hot pink mini diorissimo on eBay for a decent price.


----------



## Everlong

LabelLover81 said:


> No but I saw that one!!  It was too cute!  There's a very pretty hot pink mini diorissimo on eBay for a decent price.



This one?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/DiorIssimo-...273?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c3b9c2599

It is fake unfortunately.


----------



## LabelLover81

Everlong said:


> This one?
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DiorIssimo-...273?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c3b9c2599
> 
> It is fake unfortunately.



Yes!  Oh that's too bad   I am still a loooong way from knowing authentic v. fake Diors.  Thank goodness for all of the Dior experts here (yourself included!)


----------



## PureSparkle

Hi fellow TPF members, 

I saw a lady dior bag in Ebay and requested additional photos for authentication purpose. 
The seller replied that she doesn't ship to my country. 
I said that I read that in her listing and told her that I have a verified Paypal UK address ( the country that she ships to ) .
I asked if that would be alright for her. 
Imagine what is her reply. . .

I am not prepared to sell to someone from Malaysia with a UK paypal address, so sorry I have blocked you from bidding and I do not like scammers and this sounds like one! so goodbye

I'm so shocked. . .


----------



## Everlong

PureSparkle said:


> Hi fellow TPF members,
> 
> I saw a lady dior bag in Ebay and requested additional photos for authentication purpose.
> The seller replied that she doesn't ship to my country.
> I said that I read that in her listing and told her that I have a verified Paypal UK address ( the country that she ships to ) .
> I asked if that would be alright for her.
> Imagine what is her reply. . .
> 
> I am not prepared to sell to someone from Malaysia with a UK paypal address, so sorry I have blocked you from bidding and I do not like scammers and this sounds like one! so goodbye
> 
> I'm so shocked. . .



I'm sorry to read. It's the seller's lost in the end. There are always treasures to be found on Ebay everyday.


----------



## Dorotea

just one quick question
what style is this
maybe fake?

http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/800x600q90/706/20z3.jpg


----------



## LabelLover81

PureSparkle said:


> Hi fellow TPF members,
> 
> I saw a lady dior bag in Ebay and requested additional photos for authentication purpose.
> The seller replied that she doesn't ship to my country.
> I said that I read that in her listing and told her that I have a verified Paypal UK address ( the country that she ships to ) .
> I asked if that would be alright for her.
> Imagine what is her reply. . .
> 
> I am not prepared to sell to someone from Malaysia with a UK paypal address, so sorry I have blocked you from bidding and I do not like scammers and this sounds like one! so goodbye
> 
> I'm so shocked. . .



I'm sorry this happened to you PureSparkle.  As an eBay buyer, unfortunately I can understand why the person would be apprehensive.  Unfortunately there are SO MANY scammers out there.  And shipping internationally adds even less protection for the sellers.  I've sold items to people only to have them dispute the charges months later.  I had to argue with a credit card company about it and in the mean time they took $550 out of my account for two months.  So every little thing that seems "off" can be a red flag to a seller.  It's very nerve wrecking.
That being said, perhaps you should look at online consigners that ship to your country.  Then you'll know you're getting the real thing and it's a better experience.  Hope that helps


----------



## littlemisscoco

Everlong said:


> This one?
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DiorIssimo-...273?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c3b9c2599
> 
> It is fake unfortunately.



the price was too good to be true!


----------



## PureSparkle

Dear Everlong and LabelLover81, 

Thank you for your kind words 

I would not mind at all if the seller just say so that she won't ship to me. 
I've had same experience with other sellers but they declined politely. 
The accusations was something uncalled for. 

I did reply to her message saying the reason I requested for additional photos is for authentication purpose in TPF. 

She removed her listing. . .


----------



## LabelLover81

PureSparkle said:


> Dear Everlong and LabelLover81,
> 
> Thank you for your kind words
> 
> I would not mind at all if the seller just say so that she won't ship to me.
> I've had same experience with other sellers but they declined politely.
> The accusations was something uncalled for.
> 
> I did reply to her message saying the reason I requested for additional photos is for authentication purpose in TPF.
> 
> She removed her listing. . .



You are right, she was completely rude about it.  But you'll find something better!  Who knows, she was probably a scammer herself!


----------



## PureSparkle

LabelLover81 said:


> You are right, she was completely rude about it.  But you'll find something better!  Who knows, she was probably a scammer herself!



Yup  Frankly,  I wouldn't want to buy a bag that was previously owned by such a person 

Have a great weekend LabelLover81!


----------



## vuittonconvert

Hi all Dior Lovers!
I am new here and want to say hi 
I have a question: do you people sell/trade on this site? I am desperately searching for a few Dior pieces. Thanks!


----------



## alalayo

I have 2 scratch in my beloved lady dior patent in red color
Though it's not that obvious, I still dont want any imperfections on my baby. Please give me some advice how to get rid of those scratch. Thanks in advance


----------



## LabelLover81

vuittonconvert said:


> Hi all Dior Lovers!
> I am new here and want to say hi
> I have a question: do you people sell/trade on this site? I am desperately searching for a few Dior pieces. Thanks!


Nope. Against the rules. Sorry. If you're looking for a place to buy preowned there are lots of online consignment shops that are very reputable.


----------



## LabelLover81

alalayo said:


> I have 2 scratch in my beloved lady dior patent in red color
> Though it's not that obvious, I still dont want any imperfections on my baby. Please give me some advice how to get rid of those scratch. Thanks in advance


The Chanel ladies use a very very small amount of Vaseline on their patent bags for any imperfections.


----------



## LabelLover81

Double reveal tomorrow!


----------



## averagejoe

LabelLover81 said:


> Double reveal tomorrow!



OH! Looking forward to them!!!


----------



## jliu92

hey guys. do any of you have the Dior homme bags?

i saw this one: 

http://www.dior.com/couture/en_us/m...ds/handbags/blue-leather-polochon-bag-11-5991

anyone know whether Dior bags are durable, and long lasting like Louis duffles? thanks


----------



## averagejoe

jliu92 said:


> hey guys. do any of you have the Dior homme bags?
> 
> i saw this one:
> 
> http://www.dior.com/couture/en_us/m...ds/handbags/blue-leather-polochon-bag-11-5991
> 
> anyone know whether Dior bags are durable, and long lasting like Louis duffles? thanks



I have a few Dior Homme bags. They last, but I would say that LV would last longer, especially in coated canvas, Epi, or Taiga leather, although LV designs tend to be more "stiff" and structured. I generally find LV's quality to be better than Dior Homme's. Nonetheless, I don't own any LV bags because I am not fond of the way some of their styles look. They're not edgy enough for me. Dior Homme, on the other hand, tends to have some neat styles every once in a while.


----------



## LabelLover81

I JUST missed a large LD on RealReal yesterday, black lambskin, excellent condition $1295.


----------



## averagejoe

LabelLover81 said:


> I JUST missed a large LD on RealReal yesterday, black lambskin, excellent condition $1295.



No worries! You'll get another chance for sure


----------



## islandgirl76

Hello ladies!
If anyone could please help me. I wasn't sure where to post this.

I recently purchased a Christian Dior cannage drawstring hobo and it's  in need of cleaning. The interior is stained. Does anyone know what is  the best place to contact so I can get an estimate of what the cleaning  would cost?

TIA!!!


----------



## averagejoe

islandgirl76 said:


> Hello ladies!
> If anyone could please help me. I wasn't sure where to post this.
> 
> I recently purchased a Christian Dior cannage drawstring hobo and it's  in need of cleaning. The interior is stained. Does anyone know what is  the best place to contact so I can get an estimate of what the cleaning  would cost?
> 
> TIA!!!



Call your local Dior, Saks Fifth Avenue, Neiman Marcus, or whatever high end store that is close to you and ask them to recommend a dry cleaner/leather specialist.


----------



## Neon_Nights

Hello! I was wondering, is it possible to call up a Dior store, pay over the phone, and have them ship you an item? I really want a wallet. Or, if someone knows where a Dior is in the Missouri area, that'd be helpful!


----------



## tutushopper

Neon_Nights said:


> Hello! I was wondering, is it possible to call up a Dior store, pay over the phone, and have them ship you an item? I really want a wallet. Or, if someone knows where a Dior is in the Missouri area, that'd be helpful!



You absolutely can do this.


----------



## LabelLover81

Hi all!  I just wanted to report that I have been carrying my purple woven soft tote for the past week and I get compliments EVERYWHERE I go on it!  I love Dior!


----------



## Neon_Nights

tutushopper said:


> You absolutely can do this.


Thank you!


----------



## calflu

Did Dior just have a price increase recently in US?

I am a Dior newbie and did some research about Dior soft.

All I found is following:

Dior soft shopper (medium) is $2400 while large is $2600. But I just called the SA in Bloomies and she told me the medium (only shopper in stock) is $2850 while the zipped tote is $3000 for medium and $3300 for large.

Is that because prices on the forum weren't updated?


----------



## cbk021726

Hi ladies and gents.. need your help please... been trying to get hold of the New Lock bag and I know it is already discontinued.. Midnitesun posted about the availability of the bag at the Dior outlet.. does anyone here knows an SA that can help send the bag to Australia... or David's email add from Woodbury Common outlet..
really appreciate your help..


----------



## Everlong

cbk021726 said:


> Hi ladies and gents.. need your help please... been trying to get hold of the New Lock bag and I know it is already discontinued.. Midnitesun posted about the availability of the bag at the Dior outlet.. does anyone here knows an SA that can help send the bag to Australia... or David's email add from Woodbury Common outlet..
> really appreciate your help..



It is best to call if you can. They do not respond to emails...unless you call them and told them you emailed them.


----------



## cbk021726

Everlong said:


> It is best to call if you can. They do not respond to emails...unless you call them and told them you emailed them.




Thanks everlong ..


----------



## the architect

For those Melbourne peeps who have been waiting for a full blown Dior store, Dior will be opening on Melbourne's Collins St at The Westin Melbourne. This was Chanel's former site before relocating to its current Flinders Ln flagship store.

Dior currently operates a concession store on Bourke St.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Do you ladies know which online store sells dior shoes?


----------



## averagejoe

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Do you ladies know which online store sells dior shoes?



www.bluefly.com sells Dior shoes.


----------



## bk87

Hello all im new in this forum 
And I have a qustion if you could help me out


----------



## bk87

I have recived a gif and it was a red patent lady dior 
With silver 
the bag is light red imean the real red color not the dark one if you understand me 
and the size is large 
the thing is that I visted dior shop in my country kuwait 
And the told me that lady dior never comes in red patent !! The dark red only comes in patent is it true !!!!


----------



## averagejoe

bk87 said:


> I have recived a gif and it was a red patent lady dior
> With silver
> the bag is light red imean the real red color not the dark one if you understand me
> and the size is large
> the thing is that I visted dior shop in my country kuwait
> And the told me that lady dior never comes in red patent !! The dark red only comes in patent is it true !!!!



That's not true. The Lady Dior did indeed come in red patent.


----------



## Hikhung1

******/MBb580Could anyone help me ? I have a dior handbags and I don't know a name of the bag and how much the original price . I got it as a gift . Thanks a lot ******/MBb580


----------



## Hikhung1

> http://******/MBb580


******/MBb580Could anyone help me ? I have a dior handbags and I don't know a name of the bag and how much the original price . I got it as a gift . Thanks a lot ******/MBb580


----------



## bk87

Hikhung1 said:


> ******/MBb580Could anyone help me ? I have a dior handbags and I don't know a name of the bag and how much the original price . I got it as a gift . Thanks a lot ******/MBb580


Thank you but Could it be that they Stooped making it ? what was the last year they were selling lady Dior in red patent ? any one bought one in that color last year ?


----------



## bk87

Hikhung1 said:


> ******/MBb580Could anyone help me ? I have a dior handbags and I don't know a name of the bag and how much the original price . I got it as a gift . Thanks a lot ******/MBb580


I think this is soft Dior and in my country Kuwait its  950 KWD


----------



## Hikhung1

Thanks a lot for the reply . Could you guys please help me to have more information about the bag . I want to sell it . This is more the picture of the bag


----------



## bk87

Hikhung1 said:


> Thanks a lot for the reply . Could you guys please help me to have more information about the bag . I want to sell it . This is more the picture of the bag


sorry the first pic Wasnt that clear forget what I told you 
my sis Just bought  one like Yours last week its Dior shopping bag and its in 350 KWD


----------



## bk87

Hikhung1 said:


> Thanks a lot for the reply . Could you guys please help me to have more information about the bag . I want to sell it . This is more the picture of the bag


I used the currency Convertor and it costs l,234 USD


----------



## Hikhung1

Hi beauty ! Thanks a lot for your response . Do you know how much did she buy ?


----------



## bk87

Hikhung1 said:


> Hi beauty ! Thanks a lot for your response . Do you know how much did she buy ?


she paid 350 KWD which is almost 1234 USD


----------



## bk87

Hikhung1 said:


> Hi beauty ! Thanks a lot for your response . Do you know how much did she buy ?


she even got it in black with silver


----------



## Hikhung1

Is that bag like new ??? Or did she buy a used one ?


----------



## averagejoe

Hikhung1 said:


> ******/MBb580Could anyone help me ? I have a dior handbags and I don't know a name of the bag and how much the original price . I got it as a gift . Thanks a lot ******/MBb580



This bag is actually the Lady Dior shopping tote from 2005.


----------



## ivan messis

Does anyone know which Dior model this is?


----------



## averagejoe

ivan messis said:


> Does anyone know which Dior model this is?



This is the Dior Soft.


----------



## ivan messis

Thank you, but I still have more questions:
- what is that color?
- Does that come in one size only? 
- What size is that?
- What is the material?


----------



## Hikhung1

averagejoe said:


> This bag is actually the Lady Dior shopping tote from 2005.


Thanks a lot . Do you know how much original price of this bag ??


----------



## Hikhung1

Hikhung1 said:


> Is that bag like new ??? Or did she buy a used one ?


Did she buy a new or used one ???


----------



## Sakurai888

I just visited Dior boutique recently and the SA took out a wonderful medium red Lady Dior with rose gold hardware in lambskin. I just wonder how difficult it is getting the red with gold hardware for Lady Dior. Is it seasonal or basic? if it is seasonal, would the red be in different shade each season like Chanel? Which season does Dior normally issue the red Lady Dior; during cruise collection perhaps? I initally look for the rose sorbet but it's definitely run out everywhere because it's in the past collection. I am new to Dior and need some expertise advice please. Thanks beforehand .


----------



## averagejoe

Sakurai888 said:


> I just visited Dior boutique recently and the SA took out a wonderful medium red Lady Dior with rose gold hardware in lambskin. I just wonder how difficult it is getting the red with gold hardware for Lady Dior. Is it seasonal or basic? if it is seasonal, would the red be in different shade each season like Chanel? Which season does Dior normally issue the red Lady Dior; during cruise collection perhaps? I initally look for the rose sorbet but it's definitely run out everywhere because it's in the past collection. I am new to Dior and need some expertise advice please. Thanks beforehand .



Dior has so many variations of pink and red each season that you can say that almost every season will have new variations of the two colours. That being said, the variations are different and you should definitely buy a colour that you like before it sells out, because they won't make the same colour again.


----------



## Sakurai888

Hi* Averagejoe*

thanks so much for the info. what do u think of the latest red shade of Lady Dior (I assume it's from cruise2014 or F/W2013) that comes in rosegold hardware? Is it one of the best / favourite red shade for Lady Dior? I really like the combination with the rosegold hardware but not so sure with the red. do they normally have the red with ghw too? thanks so much beforehand.


----------



## averagejoe

Sakurai888 said:


> Hi* Averagejoe*
> 
> thanks so much for the info. what do u think of the latest red shade of Lady Dior (I assume it's from cruise2014 or F/W2013) that comes in rosegold hardware? Is it one of the best / favourite red shade for Lady Dior? I really like the combination with the rosegold hardware but not so sure with the red. do they normally have the red with ghw too? thanks so much beforehand.



I haven't actually seen this new version with rose gold hardware, but it actually sounds quite lovely. Rose gold is really pretty, and it will add a beautiful warm glow to an already glowing red.

Do you happen to have a picture of the bag?


----------



## averagejoe

Wow Dior profits jumped 31% in the second half of 2013:

http://www.wwd.com/business-news/financial/dior-profits-jump-31-in-h2-7451940?module=hp-topstories


----------



## Sakurai888

*AverageJoe*
unfortunately i did not take any photo with the red lady dior in rose gold hardware. i try to look around on website and couldn't look for any either. the only one i could find is the red patent. the one i see was in lambskin, the red is dark red which is a very sophisticated and elegant red shade for me and the rose gold is just sparkly enough to add the elegance touch.  the thing is the price of Dior in my country is extremely overpriced so I'm thinking to buy it from Europe. I just wonder if this red shade with rose gold hardware is easy to find or not there.


----------



## LabelLover81

Hello friends,
I went to the flagship Dior store in Paris for the first time on Saturday. Snuck some pics for you all (literally, security was everywhere!  Sorry for blurryness). I had no idea Dior did home goods. Please bear with me. Pics can only post one pic at a time.


----------



## LabelLover81

Another


----------



## LabelLover81

Some poor man waiting for his wife


----------



## LabelLover81

Pretty clothes. It was a spectacular place. I truly enjoyed it!


----------



## Lena186

It's a great store, how beautiful!


----------



## averagejoe

Thank you for sharing the lovely photos. You would never catch me sitting down like that at a Dior boutique; I'd be too busy browsing 

I knew that Dior sold housewares but the selection looks really big there. Not too fond of how they placed the housewares, though. Looks a bit busy for a high-end boutique. And the only thing that I would love to have from the picture is the Dior medallion chair which is probably not for sale because it looks more like a boutique fixture.


----------



## Lena186

I like the mug, Dior+ morning coffee


----------



## LabelLover81

Yes it was beautiful.  I just realized the marble floors are in the carnage pattern!  AJ you're right about the layout, it was very busy. But I bet if you had enough money, any item, chair included is for sale!


----------



## LabelLover81

Though the boutique had a lovely panarea in pink that I was eyeing, the only Dior item I ended up buying in the city of lights was this scarf at a consignment shop.


----------



## averagejoe

LabelLover81 said:


> Though the boutique had a lovely panarea in pink that I was eyeing, the only Dior item I ended up buying in the city of lights was this scarf at a consignment shop.



Nice scarf! Congratulations on your beautiful find!



LabelLover81 said:


> Yes it was beautiful.  I just realized the marble floors are in the carnage pattern!  AJ you're right about the layout, it was very busy. But I bet if you had enough money, any item, chair included is for sale!



I wonder how much the chair costs. Probably too much for me, and I would have to buy at least four.


----------



## Nahreen

I want to go to the FSH in Paris now, it looks amazing. I have had my bags sent via customer relations so I've never been to a Dior store. There's none here in Sweden.


----------



## LabelLover81

Nahreen said:


> I want to go to the FSH in Paris now, it looks amazing. I have had my bags sent via customer relations so I've never been to a Dior store. There's none here in Sweden.



You should go. The only store that outdid Dior was the LV on Champ Elysses. I don't even like LV but I have to admit that store was breathtaking. I wanted to buy something after 10 min. 
Dior was beautiful though. Plus it had a very home-like atmosphere. Felt like you were visiting Mr Dior himself.


----------



## rowy65

I think I posted this previously on the wrong thread so apologies in advance.  Has there been a recent price increase?  I just purchased a New Lock pouch at Saks and it came out to 1600$ USD?!   I thought it was $1450 after last years price increase.  Did another price increase occur?  TIA


----------



## averagejoe

rowy65 said:


> I think I posted this previously on the wrong thread so apologies in advance.  Has there been a recent price increase?  I just purchased a New Lock pouch at Saks and it came out to 1600$ USD?!   I thought it was $1450 after last years price increase.  Did another price increase occur?  TIA



It has been $1450 for months before (even when the Miss Dior pouchette came out). So I guess it was affected by the recent price increase.


----------



## rowy65

averagejoe said:


> It has been $1450 for months before (even when the Miss Dior pouchette came out). So I guess it was affected by the recent price increase.



Okay thanks for the reply.   This is my third pouch and for,some reason , I thought I paid less for the other 2.


----------



## missdior1986

Hi,

I'm looking to purchase my first dior bag and looking at getting a black miss dior with long chain....problem is there is no dior boutique in my state (im in australia) 

So what are my options for ordering one - doesn't look like there are any places to buy online...are there any boutiques that would do a phone order? Would i buy from Australia or Overseas?

Looking forward to any advice!


----------



## averagejoe

You can contact Dior international customer service by phone to see if they can ship a bag to you.


----------



## missdior1986

averagejoe said:


> You can contact Dior international customer service by phone to see if they can ship a bag to you.



Thanks Averagejoe - I'll give that a try


----------



## LabelLover81

I was fast forwarding on my DVR today, but I see Robert Pattison in a Dior Homme commercial?


----------



## averagejoe

LabelLover81 said:


> I was fast forwarding on my DVR today, but I see Robert Pattison in a Dior Homme commercial?



Yes, he was the star of the Dior Homme fragrance commercial that was released this past September:


----------



## juicy935

can we talk about how gorgeous this bag is? obsessed is an understatement


----------



## averagejoe

juicy935 said:


> can we talk about how gorgeous this bag is? obsessed is an understatement



Truly gorgeous! I really love the details on this Lady Dior, especially the metal handles.


----------



## averagejoe

The new Fall/Winter 2014 RTW collection has so many nice pieces that I can't attach them all, but this one blew me away! It looks so elegant with its sparkly sheer gown yet so young and casual at the same time thanks to the over-sized tank top dress underneath.


----------



## rowy65

I am now officially obsessed with this bag.   I've already texted my SA to check stock tomorrow.  Does anyone own this tote yet?  My first color choice will be this black with the python.   Second choice is a gorgeous fuchsia with orange trim


----------



## averagejoe

rowy65 said:


> I am now officially obsessed with this bag.   I've already texted my SA to check stock tomorrow.  Does anyone own this tote yet?  My first color choice will be this black with the python.   Second choice is a gorgeous fuchsia with orange trim



One of our members have this bag:

http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/have-you-ever-justified-it-after-fact-reveal-845666.html

I really like this bag. It is very practical, has clean lines, and a very unique gusset on each side.


----------



## rowy65

averagejoe said:


> One of our members have this bag:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/have-you-ever-justified-it-after-fact-reveal-845666.html
> 
> I really like this bag. It is very practical, has clean lines, and a very unique gusset on each side.



Averagejoe!  Thanks so much !  I am actually texting now with the SA trying to figure out which color to get.  I love the black with pink but I already have the Diorissimo in black with fuchsia.  I'm leaning towards also the light pink and the orange.  I will post colors now


----------



## rowy65

Here is the pink


----------



## rowy65

Here is the orange.  I wear mostly black and navy


----------



## averagejoe

rowy65 said:


> Here is the pink



Go with the light pink. It's so pretty!


----------



## rowy65

averagejoe said:


> Go with the light pink. It's so pretty!



It is so pretty but I went with the black with pink!  Will post a reveal once I receive it!
Thanks AverageJoe!


----------



## orca

rowy65 said:


> It is so pretty but I went with the black with pink!  Will post a reveal once I receive it!
> Thanks AverageJoe!



Hi rowy65, may I ask if you've seen the mini size in black colour as well? I'm sorry I don't have Dior boutique in my city and planning to buy present for my mom.

Can't wait to see your reveal btw!


----------



## rowy65

orca said:


> Hi rowy65, may I ask if you've seen the mini size in black colour as well? I'm sorry I don't have Dior boutique in my city and planning to buy present for my mom.
> 
> Can't wait to see your reveal btw!



Thanks orca!  I got mine from Saks and all I was shown was the small, sorry.   The pink that lines the black is so pretty.


----------



## orca

rowy65 said:


> Thanks orca!  I got mine from Saks and all I was shown was the small, sorry.   The pink that lines the black is so pretty.



Thank you so much rowy65!! Really cannot wait for your reveal


----------



## averagejoe

Prada's new Double Bag looks an awful lot like the Diorissimo with its contrasting interior. Instead of a detachable pouch (as in the case of the Diorissimo), the Prada has a flap pocket in the middle which reminds me a bit of the Dior Bar's interior pocket.

I'd pick the Diorissimo over the Prada any day. While the Prada Saffiano leather is nice, the soft thick Diorissimo leather is so much more luxurious, and makes the bag less stiff. And Dior's colours are much prettier.


----------



## averagejoe

Another reason why I would pick the Diorissimo is the fact that Dior craftsmanship is better. In the ostrich version of the Prada, you can see what appears to be unfinished leather where the middle pouch meets the sides of the bag (see the picture below). And this is Prada's stock photo!


----------



## averagejoe

That being said, Prada's ingenious opening for their Twin Bag would work perfectly on the Lady Dior. It would solve a lot of issues with the opening of the Lady Dior being hard to get into.


----------



## Sakurai888

Hi All,

I'm currently seeking for LD in red with rosegold hardware. I wonder how many shades of red available with rosegold hardware in boutiques. Could you please share info with me especially ones in Europe where I could find this particular bag. Here is the rosegold /light gold /pale gold hardware that I meant






I am looking for a darker red than one shown above. the colour code for the bag shown above is Rouge. I saw one in darker red previously in my local boutique yet the bag has dissappeared by the time I'm going to purchase it. Unfortunately, I haven't taken any note for the colour code. The only red left in the boutique currently is this Rouge red but it's too red for me and I just purchased a bag with similar red as well.


----------



## averagejoe

Oh no! DIor copied Chanel's J12 Chromatic with their new silver ceramic Dior VIII. Somehow I had a feeling that this would happen when they came out with the white Dior VIII:

http://vimeo.com/81816708

It looks really stunning, and in my opinion better than the J12 Chromatic, but it's such a copy. Wish they made it gold instead, because gold ceramic is possible too (thanks to Rado).


----------



## averagejoe

Maybe it's actually stainless steel, not ceramic. I don't know. According to The Jewelry Editor, the two new silver Dior VIII grand Bal Plisse Soleil watches are made with stainless steel:

http://www.thejewelleryeditor.com/2...-favourite-springtime-hues-of-christian-dior/

These new Dior VIII watches have thinner bezels, much like the new Chanel J12 watches (there is a new trend for thinner bezels and larger dials among luxury watches). The colour combinations for these new Plisse Soleil (sun pleats) watches are remarkably pretty.


----------



## rowy65

orca said:


> Thank you so much rowy65!! Really cannot wait for your reveal



Orca, I'm sorry to tell you but I cancelled my Dior Addict.   After much thought,I couldn't get past the fact that I would be buying another black and pink Dior bag.  I already own the Diorissimo in black grained with fuchsia lining.  They were both too alike IMO and I honestly wasn't drawn to the other colors available.  
Hopefully you will be able to get it but before you do, check out allsmiles thread in Dior .  I had bumped her thread because she owns the Addict in black and pink and I had asked her how the bag was holding.  I hope it helps


----------



## orca

rowy65 said:


> Orca, I'm sorry to tell you but I cancelled my Dior Addict.   After much thought,I couldn't get past the fact that I would be buying another black and pink Dior bag.  I already own the Diorissimo in black grained with fuchsia lining.  They were both too alike IMO and I honestly wasn't drawn to the other colors available.
> Hopefully you will be able to get it but before you do, check out allsmiles thread in Dior .  I had bumped her thread because she owns the Addict in black and pink and I had asked her how the bag was holding.  I hope it helps



Hi rowy65! Thank you very much and no worries at all 

Would love to buy Diorissimo for my mom but it just way over the budget for me


----------



## averagejoe

Dior will introduce its new Dior VIII Montaigne made of stainless steel at Baselworld 2014. New features of this Dior VIII include contrasting metals (stainless steel and rose gold), translucent coloured lacquers (pink or light blue) on sun-brushed metal dials, and thinner bezels with enlarged dials. The watches look clean, modern, and unique. 

I hope that this means that Dior is actually making the Dior VIII in stainless steel, not chrome ceramic.


----------



## LabelLover81

Thank you for posting the comparison of the Prada bags AJ. You're totally right, that closure is very clever!

FYI... I have a wish list bag on the way to my house!!


----------



## yunyun920

just got a Lady Dior handbag from ebay, but do  not know if it's authentic, but can not post here yet...


----------



## yunyun920




----------



## LabelLover81

yunyun920 said:


>



You can ask for authentication. Post it here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/authenticate-this-dior-please-read-post-1-first-746130-390.html

Follow the correct format explained in the first post.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

is there a thread in the dior section about how to care for your dior bags in python especially??
I have a pink python and it feels a little bit dry . But my Sa told me not to put on anything and bring it in for treatment if i want. but it tools way too long to leave it there..Anyone have any experience of conditioning their own bags . TIA


----------



## averagejoe

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> is there a thread in the dior section about how to care for your dior bags in python especially??
> I have a pink python and it feels a little bit dry . But my Sa told me not to put on anything and bring it in for treatment if i want. but it tools way too long to leave it there..Anyone have any experience of conditioning their own bags . TIA



Try this thread :

http://forum.purseblog.com/dior-ref...pair-of-your-dior-709375-19.html#post24647897


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

averagejoe said:


> Try this thread :
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/dior-ref...pair-of-your-dior-709375-19.html#post24647897



Thank you Joe &#128513;


----------



## jennified_

My very First Lady dior is on it's way to meee right now. I can't wait to receive it! &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## averagejoe

jennified_ said:


> My very First Lady dior is on it's way to meee right now. I can't wait to receive it! &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;



Congratulations! Please share pictures with us when you receive it!


----------



## jennified_

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations! Please share pictures with us when you receive it!


 
I will. Thank you for authenticating as well!


----------



## sumsum

s7.directupload.net/images/140325/temp/hcfwhg7r.jpg

Perfekt for my new shoes, i think  

Claudia


----------



## sumsum

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/55289224/Bilder%20Purseforum/IMG_1373.jpg
Perfect, my "new" Bag with my shoes..

Claudia


----------



## sumsum

Sorry i can't pick up the picture ;((


----------



## sumsum

how can i show a picture direkt (without a link)?


----------



## sumsum

Jiippie eiei i've got it


----------



## averagejoe

sumsum said:


> how can i show a picture direkt (without a link)?



Nice! Congratulations!


----------



## sumsum

Thank you


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

does anyone know if dior will go up in price soon as well??Since Chanel is going up soon or already gone up..TIA


----------



## Sakurai888

sleepyloverxgrl

they just increase the price around Feb or March this year. according to the SA in my country, Dior always has price increase twice a year, once in the beginning and once towards the EOY. HTH


----------



## ThisVNchick

Sakurai888 said:


> sleepyloverxgrl
> 
> they just increase the price around Feb or March this year. according to the SA in my country, Dior always has price increase twice a year, once in the beginning and once towards the EOY. HTH




Their increases were weird last year. No increase beginning of the year, but they had one in August and then followed with another one in November. It was like getting slapped in the face twice in such a short period of time.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

ThisVNchick said:


> Their increases were weird last year. No increase beginning of the year, but they had one in August and then followed with another one in November. It was like getting slapped in the face twice in such a short period of time.



yes i feb when i get my back in Dec the price was like increased twice already..
Did they increase again 2014??planning to get maybe another lady dior for my mom


----------



## ThisVNchick

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> yes i feb when i get my back in Dec the price was like increased twice already..
> 
> Did they increase again 2014??planning to get maybe another lady dior for my mom




Not yet but their jewelry (tribal earrings) have gone up twice already. I think SLGs will go up soon and by mid summer there should be an increase for bags.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

ThisVNchick said:


> Not yet but their jewelry (tribal earrings) have gone up twice already. I think SLGs will go up soon and by mid summer there should be an increase for bags.



ok..thanks..Should be enough time for me to save up to get her sth


----------



## ThisVNchick

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> ok..thanks..Should be enough time for me to save up to get her sth




Always better to buy sooner than later. Sometimes I put it off and then I hear a price increase and I scramble to the store but the color combo I want is not in stock (not enough time to even order from another store). 

I just purchased my (hopefully) last Diorissimo. There is a triple point event at Saks right now, so I jumped on it. Purchase came to $5K but after I get the credit from the gift cards it will be about a 4.6K bag, which was the price I paid for this bag last year when it retailed for $4200. Every little bit counts


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

ThisVNchick said:


> Always better to buy sooner than later. Sometimes I put it off and then I hear a price increase and I scramble to the store but the color combo I want is not in stock (not enough time to even order from another store).
> 
> I just purchased my (hopefully) last Diorissimo. There is a triple point event at Saks right now, so I jumped on it. Purchase came to $5K but after I get the credit from the gift cards it will be about a 4.6K bag, which was the price I paid for this bag last year when it retailed for $4200. Every little bit counts



She want a black patent with ghw i believe..


----------



## lasska

Hi, i am very new in world of Dior..but...tday i got my saddle bag (Gaucho saddle bag) and feel im in heaven  
It great bag, with all benefits of casual bag but with that "smokey" look for an evening dress..


----------



## Superstar88

lasska said:


> Hi, i am very new in world of Dior..but...tday i got my saddle bag (Gaucho saddle bag) and feel im in heaven
> 
> It great bag, with all benefits of casual bag but with that "smokey" look for an evening dress..




Welcome to the world of Dior! Great purchase! I'm loving that color xx


----------



## averagejoe

lasska said:


> Hi, i am very new in world of Dior..but...tday i got my saddle bag (Gaucho saddle bag) and feel im in heaven
> It great bag, with all benefits of casual bag but with that "smokey" look for an evening dress..



The Gaucho is an amazing bag! Congratulations on your first Dior!


----------



## Meowster

I have a mustard colored Dior clutch I purchased from eluxury.com years ago, I think it's called the gypsy? Anyone interested in me posting a picture? I would like to sell it to put money towards a shoulder bag.. Any suggestions as to where to sell it to get the most I can?


----------



## averagejoe

Meowster said:


> I have a mustard colored Dior clutch I purchased from eluxury.com years ago, I think it's called the gypsy? Anyone interested in me posting a picture? I would like to sell it to put money towards a shoulder bag.. Any suggestions as to where to sell it to get the most I can?



Post a picture if you want to confirm the name of the bag.

You can sell it on Ebay through auction style or Buy-it-now. With Buy-it-now, your item may not sell right away if the price is high, while with auction style, your item may end at a price that is much lower than what you expected to get.

You can also try selling at a local consignment store, except they take a big cut of your sale.


----------



## Nahreen

This one is gorgeous. It is called toxic purple. Does anybody know if this colour is available for other bags?


----------



## averagejoe

Nahreen said:


> View attachment 2565803
> 
> 
> This one is gorgeous. It is called toxic purple. Does anybody know if this colour is available for other bags?



I would imagine so. Usually seasonal colours (such as Acid Green from Resort 2014) are available on the Miss Dior, Diorissimo, and Lady Dior lines. The Dior Addict line may feature it as well, but as a bi-colour.


----------



## Nahreen

Thanks Joe. I know I should stay away from the Dior website. It is not good for my purse. They also had some lovely shawls. Particularly one in yellow, turqoise and blue that would match my yellow python. 

Does anybody know the prices for the Lady Dior bags now after all the increases?


----------



## lilyzhang0725

Does the iconic Lady Dior bag have a history like the Chanel Classic Flap?


----------



## averagejoe

lilyzhang0725 said:


> Does the iconic Lady Dior bag have a history like the Chanel Classic Flap?



The Lady Dior bag has quite the history, although it was introduced decades after Chanel's 2.55. 

Here's the history, from Dior.com:



> Lady Dior was born of a desire to create an instantly recognizable bag with a strong identity. Iconic. Inspired by couture, a new bag was thus created in 1994 in the Dior workshops: elegant, carried in the hand, it boldly broke with the trends that dominated the era. Its code name: 'Chouchou' or favourite. Two years later, it was baptised Lady Dior as a tribute to Princess Diana who  fell in love with this unique accessory on a visit to Paris. As soon as it hit the boutiques, Lady Dior was instantly successful. Today personified by the beautiful and talented Marion Cotillard, the face of Lady Dior since 2008, the bag has never ceased to win over women since its creation. It truly has become Dior's bag of reference.



http://www.dior.com/couture/en_int/womens-fashion/leather-goods/lady-dior/discover-lady-dior


----------



## LabelLover81

I carried my lady dior all weekend and I loved loved LOVED it!!!


----------



## averagejoe

LabelLover81 said:


> I carried my lady dior all weekend and I loved loved LOVED it!!!



It truly is an amazing bag!


----------



## LabelLover81

averagejoe said:


> It truly is an amazing bag!



I got it at RealReal for $716, the only problem being the shoulder strap is missing. But the friendly local Dior boutique is trying to order a replacement strap, any idea how much it's gonna set me back?


----------



## ThisVNchick

LabelLover81 said:


> I got it at RealReal for $716, the only problem being the shoulder strap is missing. But the friendly local Dior boutique is trying to order a replacement strap, any idea how much it's gonna set me back?



Really reasonable...about $25-30. I had to repurchase one for an LD with gunmetal HW (special order bc that hardware is not commonly used)...anyways my SA said it cost a little mora than shw/ghw. When I came to pay she said $30 and I started to laugh bc it was such an unbelievable price. I've also replaced one of my Diorissimp straps over Xmas (dog ate it not a quality issue), that one cost me $25. Dior repairs are ridiculously cheap.


----------



## LabelLover81

Yay!!!
 Last question, RS they gonna want to look up the purchase of the bag in their system or anything?


----------



## ThisVNchick

LabelLover81 said:


> Yay!!!
> Last question, RS they gonna want to look up the purchase of the bag in their system or anything?



Since you live in VA, I would advise visiting the Dior boutique inside Saks (McLean). They are very nice. I never have to bring my receipts. I just bring in my bag and the SA will draft up a repair invoice for me. Since you bought a black bag, it is pretty much straight forward since they won't have to research the color.


----------



## averagejoe

LabelLover81 said:


> I got it at RealReal for $716, the only problem being the shoulder strap is missing. But the friendly local Dior boutique is trying to order a replacement strap, any idea how much it's gonna set me back?



WOW what a deal!!


----------



## Sakurai888

ThisVNchick said:


> Really reasonable...about $25-30. I had to repurchase one for an LD with gunmetal HW (special order bc that hardware is not commonly used)...anyways my SA said it cost a little mora than shw/ghw. When I came to pay she said $30 and I started to laugh bc it was such an unbelievable price. I've also replaced one of my Diorissimp straps over Xmas (dog ate it not a quality issue), that one cost me $25. Dior repairs are ridiculously cheap.



woww that really puts me at ease whenever i need Dior repairs in future since the bag itself has cost a fortune. perhaps it's one of their loyalty service to customers.

anyway i just bought my Dior medium red in ghw, such a beauty but just found out that the top is covered by dust. i just wonder how they stored it since the bag at least should be put inside a dustbag. it was bought at Printemps, Paris.






here is the dust covering the top of the bag


----------



## ThisVNchick

Sakurai888 said:


> woww that really puts me at ease whenever i need Dior repairs in future since the bag itself has cost a fortune. perhaps it's one of their loyalty service to customers.
> 
> 
> 
> anyway i just bought my Dior medium red in ghw, such a beauty but just found out that the top is covered by dust. i just wonder how they stored it since the bag at least should be put inside a dustbag. it was bought at Printemps, Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the dust covering the top of the bag




It could have been on displayed for a long time and recently put away. But I will agree that it is quite unprofessional not to give a bag a quick cleaning before storage if it has been out for a long time. I know the SAs at my store clean all the display products from time to time. 

The bag is gorg by the way


----------



## averagejoe

Sakurai888 said:


> woww that really puts me at ease whenever i need Dior repairs in future since the bag itself has cost a fortune. perhaps it's one of their loyalty service to customers.
> 
> anyway i just bought my Dior medium red in ghw, such a beauty but just found out that the top is covered by dust. i just wonder how they stored it since the bag at least should be put inside a dustbag. it was bought at Printemps, Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the dust covering the top of the bag



Very beautiful! Sorry to hear about the dirt. If you have a sunglasses cleaning cloth or a soft-fiber cloth, then use it to wipe the dust off gently. It should come right off.


----------



## anhlondontt11

Hi guys do you know if this python medium bags have strap or these more expensive ones dont come with strap? Thanks


----------



## ThisVNchick

anhlondontt11 said:


> Hi guys do you know if this python medium bags have strap or these more expensive ones dont come with strap? Thanks




This bag most likely came with a strap but if it's not pictured more than likely it is missing. You can probably replace the strap, but with exotics repairs/replacement can be costly. Also keep in mind that if an item is vintage, they might not be able to replace it for you given that the color/materials are discontinued.


----------



## Sakurai888

*thisVNchick*
thank you Dear. at first i thought it was a display but all the gold hardwares, the Dior logo, zipper and strap holes are still covered and wrapped with the transparent stickers. so far all the displays i see has the stickers removed so not really sure if it's been on display or not. i also didn't get the small pouch covering the logo as well. doughh need to be more attentive next time.

*averagejoe*
TQ . yup the dust is easily removed and since it's from the latest spring summer collection as well, i don't think the dust built up for long so it won't affect the colour itself. it's just the feeling of getting a dusty LD


----------



## LabelLover81

I don't even think this counts as a reveal, but I got something I had been wanting today!


----------



## LabelLover81

My strap!


----------



## ThisVNchick

LabelLover81 said:


> My strap!



Congrats! That came really quick!


----------



## Everlong

LabelLover81 said:


> My strap!



she's complete and a beauty!


----------



## LabelLover81

ThisVNchick said:


> Congrats! That came really quick!



It was super fast!  It was actually ready on Wednesday 



Everlong said:


> she's complete and a beauty!



I know... Who knew one strip of leather could make me so happy?!


----------



## averagejoe

LabelLover81 said:


> My strap!



Wow that was superbly quick!


----------



## Chloe_c

Hi, may I know what is the price of the small Lady Dior in  and £ now? Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## Sakurai888

Hi All,

Quick question: does Lady Dior box for medium size is really fitted? I mean there is hardly any extra space when you put the medium LD inside with the white dustbag?

I just bought the box from a reseller here since I did not get the box from my purchase as it is heavy and space inefficient for my luggage. The texture of the box looks alright just as the original orange skin texture. It's just when I put the bag inside with the dustbag, I have to squeeze a bit and hardly no extra space is left. I am just afraid with the side quilting being a bit pressed and just wonder whether I bought an original box as the reseller deemed it as original?

Thanks


----------



## averagejoe

Sakurai888 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Quick question: does Lady Dior box for medium size is really fitted? I mean there is hardly any extra space when you put the medium LD inside with the white dustbag?
> 
> I just bought the box from a reseller here since I did not get the box from my purchase as it is heavy and space inefficient for my luggage. The texture of the box looks alright just as the original orange skin texture. It's just when I put the bag inside with the dustbag, I have to squeeze a bit and hardly no extra space is left. I am just afraid with the side quilting being a bit pressed and just wonder whether I bought an original box as the reseller deemed it as original?
> 
> Thanks



It shouldn't fit so snugly. Dior made many different box sizes, and this one is probably not meant for the Lady Dior. Just check out some of the Lady Dior reveal pictures on this forum, and you'll see that the box fits the Lady Dior nicely with some room to spare.


----------



## Everlong

Sakurai888 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Quick question: does Lady Dior box for medium size is really fitted? I mean there is hardly any extra space when you put the medium LD inside with the white dustbag?
> 
> I just bought the box from a reseller here since I did not get the box from my purchase as it is heavy and space inefficient for my luggage. The texture of the box looks alright just as the original orange skin texture. It's just when I put the bag inside with the dustbag, I have to squeeze a bit and hardly no extra space is left. I am just afraid with the side quilting being a bit pressed and just wonder whether I bought an original box as the reseller deemed it as original?
> 
> Thanks



Dior does not seem to have one box fitted for each item as does Hermes (with ID sticker on the plastic wrap) or Chanel (with white sticker with drawing already on the specific box). Items are not shipped in their boxes to the boutiques and boutiques sometimes have a plethora of sizes (Dior packaging boxes are usually nestled -smaller sizes inside a larger box). The boxes are packaged at the discretion of the SA. I have received some perfectly fitted boxes and some very large ones for the medium Lady Diors so there really isn't a set rule from my experience- just what they have on hand. The boxes are made in Vietnam if you are worried about its authenticity.


----------



## Worldismyrunway

Hi I have a question. When did Dior stop making the lady dior flat cannage, the ones without the quilts. Also I've noticed those are lined with the fabric that has Dior written all over them. I'm looking at one in patent leather from a consignment store right now, so...


----------



## averagejoe

Worldismyrunway said:


> Hi I have a question. When did Dior stop making the lady dior flat cannage, the ones without the quilts. Also I've noticed those are lined with the fabric that has Dior written all over them. I'm looking at one in patent leather from a consignment store right now, so...



The flat Cannage was discontinued between 2008-2009. And older Lady Dior styles did indeed have the Dior logo lining.


----------



## gemibebe

Hi ladies, I'm new to the Dior forum but am recently falling in love with Diorissimo  

Is there a thread on good Dior SAs worldwide? Such thread exists for other designer bag forums and I have made some search on this forum, but couldn't find one. 

If the thread doesn't exist, does anyone have a good SA to recommend in France? Thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

gemibebe said:


> Hi ladies, I'm new to the Dior forum but am recently falling in love with Diorissimo
> 
> Is there a thread on good Dior SAs worldwide? Such thread exists for other designer bag forums and I have made some search on this forum, but couldn't find one.
> 
> If the thread doesn't exist, does anyone have a good SA to recommend in France? Thanks!



There isn't a thread here for that, but you can share the city of your residence and a member here may be able to provide a good SA's contact info.


----------



## gemibebe

Thanks averagejoe for your advice. I would like to know whether there are any recommended SAs in Paris or else Zurich of Switzerland? Thanks! &#128516;


----------



## sumsum

I live near to zurich/switzerland and i've an e-mail adress from a very kind SA there 
If you want i can PM you.
Do you know that we have in foxtown/mendrisio an great outlet? I will visit them in June

Grüessli

Claudia


----------



## Mondrianum

Hello ladies, I've purchased yesterday my first pair of Dior flat sandals. The soles look quite thin, do you think it would be a good idea to put a new (extra) sole on to it? 
Thanks for your help!!


----------



## averagejoe

Mondrianum said:


> Hello ladies, I've purchased yesterday my first pair of Dior flat sandals. The soles look quite thin, do you think it would be a good idea to put a new (extra) sole on to it?
> Thanks for your help!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2613238



Lot of heels have thin soles, and it doesn't necessarily mean that they will wear much faster. If you want to preserve them, then definitely take them to a cobbler to add an extra sole.


----------



## Mondrianum

averagejoe said:


> Lot of heels have thin soles, and it doesn't necessarily mean that they will wear much faster. If you want to preserve them, then definitely take them to a cobbler to add an extra sole.




Thanks for your advice. That's what I do with my flats but they are my everyday shoes.


----------



## Champers

Originally Posted by w_rhyme
Item name: lady dior handbag
Item number: 231227536989
Seller ID: chloezclozetus
Direct URL link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/231227536989...:MEBIDX:IT

thanks a lot
Authentic




I bought it!!!!

Now really excited waiting for it to arrive  it looks in pretty good condition having 'zoomed in' on the photos so fingers crossed


----------



## 25wishes

Hi dior lovers! 

First time poster, long time lurker here. I have a question, that maybe someone can help?

I've purchased a med diorissimo in rose grained leather. Its really exquisite and beautiful, but it might be too big for my petite frame. 

I havent had a clue on how to use it to look nice on me.

Help!


----------



## CoachCruiser

25wishes said:


> Hi dior lovers!
> 
> First time poster, long time lurker here. I have a question, that maybe someone can help?
> 
> I've purchased a med diorissimo in rose grained leather. Its really exquisite and beautiful, but it might be too big for my petite frame.
> 
> I havent had a clue on how to use it to look nice on me.
> 
> Help!


Wear it, love it, rock it, OWN IT. Your size "ain't nuthin' but a thang!!!"

Seriously, congrats on your Diorissimo. It sounds gorgeous. Great color choice!....I really do think it's all in how you feel when you wear the bag - if you're confident carrying it around, it will look amazing. I saw a teeny girl wearing teenier shorts and a microscopic top and it was clear she was self-conscious in her outfit, because she kept pulling at the edges of her outfit everywhere. Rock it and don't think about it.


----------



## CoachCruiser

Mondrianum said:


> Hello ladies, I've purchased yesterday my first pair of Dior flat sandals. The soles look quite thin, do you think it would be a good idea to put a new (extra) sole on to it?
> Thanks for your help!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2613238


Those. Are. Gorgeous. (I just picked myself up off the floor to type this.)


----------



## 25wishes

CoachCruiser said:


> Wear it, love it, rock it, OWN IT. Your size "ain't nuthin' but a thang!!!"
> 
> Seriously, congrats on your Diorissimo. It sounds gorgeous. Great color choice!....I really do think it's all in how you feel when you wear the bag - if you're confident carrying it around, it will look amazing. I saw a teeny girl wearing teenier shorts and a microscopic top and it was clear she was self-conscious in her outfit, because she kept pulling at the edges of her outfit everywhere. Rock it and don't think about it.




Hey thanks for your kind words! 

I will def try to rock it, but i am still too afraid of color transfers! 

Haha. I was hellbent on purchasing a Dior, but now I am too scared to use it. Loll


----------



## mandiecandie

does anyone have any intel on hot pink for a lady dior in patent? im dying to have one and i didnt see it at my local boutique. which pinks does dior make for patent?


----------



## Mondrianum

CoachCruiser said:


> Those. Are. Gorgeous. (I just picked myself up off the floor to type this.)




Just saw your reply, cc. Thanks for your kind words! I was tempted to get  few of them in different heels and colours but I would like to see first how strong the buckle is.


----------



## heart_lv_heart

Hello ladies, 

Im new to Dior, i was wondering if anyone can tell me when was the last price increase or is there going to be one soon?

Planning to buy my first Dior in a few weeks.

Thanks  xx


----------



## liisaliisa

Hiya!

Can anyone tell me the price of the micro lady dior?!

Thanks


----------



## ThisVNchick

liisaliisa said:


> Hiya!
> 
> Can anyone tell me the price of the micro lady dior?!
> 
> Thanks




There is a Dior price thread on the forum. It is best to check there


----------



## ThisVNchick

heart_lv_heart said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Im new to Dior, i was wondering if anyone can tell me when was the last price increase or is there going to be one soon?
> 
> Planning to buy my first Dior in a few weeks.
> 
> Thanks  xx




Believe the last price increase was November 30th. And the previous one was August 31st. They were really close together. Not sure if it will be the same this year. I have yet to hear anything about a looming price increase.


----------



## heart_lv_heart

ThisVNchick said:


> Believe the last price increase was November 30th. And the previous one was August 31st. They were really close together. Not sure if it will be the same this year. I have yet to hear anything about a looming price increase.




Thank you


----------



## Piarpreet

Is there a "dior in action" thread?


----------



## averagejoe

Piarpreet said:


> Is there a "dior in action" thread?



Yes there is:

http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/your-diors-in-action-134212.html


----------



## gemibebe

I wonder whether anyone knows when the Dior sale in the US will start? Also does Dior have pre-sale as other brands? the Paris store said no? How about the US store? Will there be a thread on all the sale findings? Thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

gemibebe said:


> I wonder whether anyone knows when the Dior sale in the US will start? Also does Dior have pre-sale as other brands? the Paris store said no? How about the US store? Will there be a thread on all the sale findings? Thanks!



Dior doesn't have sales on handbags in boutiques. I'm not sure about RTW and shoes, but I think those still get marked down.


----------



## gemibebe

averagejoe said:


> Dior doesn't have sales on handbags in boutiques. I'm not sure about RTW and shoes, but I think those still get marked down.




Thanks [averagejoe] for the info. I believe they do have markdowns on RTW and accessories. I just wonder whether they also have pre-sale for their clients as many other brands do.


----------



## june17

the architect said:


> For those Melbourne peeps who have been waiting for a full blown Dior store, Dior will be opening on Melbourne's Collins St at The Westin Melbourne. This was Chanel's former site before relocating to its current Flinders Ln flagship store.
> 
> Dior currently operates a concession store on Bourke St.




Do you know when is it going to open?
Melbourne surely becomes most liveable city. Exciting!


----------



## LabelLover81

Hello Dior Lovers!  Today I got this email from my local boutique. The video was entertaining. Thought I would share

Bonjour,

We would love to share the pictures with you during our trunk show event. This is truly an lovely collection that we think everyone can find pieces they love from it.

Please also enjoy the Fall secret garden film. This will be a nice 60 seconds get away of the day: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Zy9IrEGopo

Hope you will enjoy both the images and the video!

Warmest Regards,
X


----------



## LabelLover81

If anyone wants to see the pics, PM me your email, it's too many to post.


----------



## averagejoe

LabelLover81 said:


> Hello Dior Lovers!  Today I got this email from my local boutique. The video was entertaining. Thought I would share
> 
> Bonjour,
> 
> We would love to share the pictures with you during our trunk show event. This is truly an lovely collection that we think everyone can find pieces they love from it.
> 
> Please also enjoy the Fall secret garden film. This will be a nice 60 seconds get away of the day:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Zy9IrEGopo
> 
> Hope you will enjoy both the images and the video!
> 
> Warmest Regards,
> X



Thanks for sharing! The video is indeed beautiful! Didn't know Versailles could look so colourful inside.


----------



## _diorling_

So far i can only see lambskin, calfskin, bullcalf and patent on all Dior bags. Im wondering if in future Dior will ever use hard (or pressed) leather such as chanel caviar, prada saffiano or louis vuitton epi kind of leather. Im looking for a bag that i can use as an everyday bag from Dior brand but im too afraid their leather will worn out quickly.


----------



## averagejoe

_diorling_ said:


> So far i can only see lambskin, calfskin, bullcalf and patent on all Dior bags. Im wondering if in future Dior will ever use hard (or pressed) leather such as chanel caviar, prada saffiano or louis vuitton epi kind of leather. Im looking for a bag that i can use as an everyday bag from Dior brand but im too afraid their leather will worn out quickly.



Have you considered the new Panarea tote? It is made of a durable canvas.

The Diorissimo's taurillon leather is also very durable, although not as scratch resistant as the Caviar and Epi. 

By the way, Prada Saffiano is not very scratch resistant, especially compared to Caviar and Epi leather. It easily shows rubbing at the corners of bags, and also fingernail scratches.


----------



## _diorling_

averagejoe said:


> Have you considered the new Panarea tote? It is made of a durable canvas.
> 
> I used to have a long debate about this panarea tote and lv neverfull before i bought my neverfull. I just think neverfull is more classic compare to panarea tote.
> 
> The Diorissimo's taurillon leather is also very durable, although not as scratch resistant as the Caviar and Epi.
> 
> I have a diorissimo voyageur wallet in black bullcalf and i still find that i have to be really careful with it although i know it is durable. Thats why im still wanting a leather like caviar or epi from dior in future. Hopefully they will come up with more scratch resistant leather in future.
> 
> By the way, Prada Saffiano is not very scratch resistant, especially compared to Caviar and Epi leather. It easily shows rubbing at the corners of bags, and also fingernail scratches.


 
Now you are making me scare averagejoe, lol. I just bought prada saffiano lux tote bn1801 last month and im kinda regret now. Maybe i should get something from chanel caviar line or lv epi line instead of prada.


----------



## averagejoe

_diorling_ said:


> Now you are making me scare averagejoe, lol. I just bought prada saffiano lux tote bn1801 last month and im kinda regret now. Maybe i should get something from chanel caviar line or lv epi line instead of prada.



Just take care of the Prada and it'll stay in pristine condition  I really do like the look f Prada Saffiano, but I was surprised that it wasn't as durable as some of the Prada fans on this forum made it sound.

Caviar and Epi leather are durable but feel like plastic because they are so stiff. I love soft supple leathers, and unless I'm going for a structured briefcase bag, I don't want my leather to be like Caviar or Epi.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

when i first bought my dior python i was told that within a year u could bring it in for cobditioning or if there is any problem. and the other day i was in store i asked again the manager told me she didnt know about this and she said there is nothing they can do or offer for a python. is this correct?for Chanel you usually get refirbushment or repair for free within a year. &#128557;


----------



## moonofalabama

What are the career development opportunities at Christian Dior, guys?


----------



## myapple

Ooooo a night out ....time to dress up and take pictures!


----------



## punchandjudy

Oooh! I love this!


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

Hi ladies and gents! Anybody know why Dior decided to include deerskin in their leather?


----------



## jaserendipituy

I cannot make my mind between Dior Soft and Chanel GST. I cannot find reviews on Dior Soft...If anyone has youtube video please let me know...There are tons of Chanel GST tote video but none for Dior Soft...What i like about Dior Soft is that they have feet...
Ugghhh i look for more pros and cons of each...Please suggest


----------



## averagejoe

jaserendipituy said:


> I cannot make my mind between Dior Soft and Chanel GST. I cannot find reviews on Dior Soft...If anyone has youtube video please let me know...There are tons of Chanel GST tote video but none for Dior Soft...What i like about Dior Soft is that they have feet...
> Ugghhh i look for more pros and cons of each...Please suggest



Here is a video featuring the Dior Soft zippered top bag:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9dwRXGpPoI


----------



## Roku

jaserendipituy said:


> I cannot make my mind between Dior Soft and Chanel GST. I cannot find reviews on Dior Soft...If anyone has youtube video please let me know...There are tons of Chanel GST tote video but none for Dior Soft...What i like about Dior Soft is that they have feet...
> Ugghhh i look for more pros and cons of each...Please suggest



That's another peeve I have about Chanel. Their GST's used to have feet. During the era when the straps were all chain and they had four feet and it was much more structured.

Now they don't have feet. 

What is the primary purpose of this tote? Would help to know. They totally look like two diff bags to me...


----------



## jaserendipituy

Roku said:


> That's another peeve I have about Chanel. Their GST's used to have feet. During the era when the straps were all chain and they had four feet and it was much more structured.
> 
> Now they don't have feet.
> 
> What is the primary purpose of this tote? Would help to know. They totally look like two diff bags to me...



I plan on using it for daily wear (for classes and running errands) i do not have heavy text books basically iPad/ mac air, a notebook, planner & wallet...
I also bought longchamp for the winters so i do not ruin my expensive collection but i canont makeup my mind between Dior or GST... what i like about Dior is their quilting but i find chanel is chanel (always in fashion)...


----------



## jennified_

Question for you ladies, how does the smooth leather on the diorissimo hold up? Originally I wanted to buy the grained leather because I don't baby my bags... but a new color has me hooked and now I'm thinking of taking the leap. Any input would be much appreciated!


----------



## Nahreen

jaserendipituy said:


> I cannot make my mind between Dior Soft and Chanel GST. I cannot find reviews on Dior Soft...If anyone has youtube video please let me know...There are tons of Chanel GST tote video but none for Dior Soft...What i like about Dior Soft is that they have feet...
> Ugghhh i look for more pros and cons of each...Please suggest



I have a Dior soft without zip. I use mine for shopping. Mine is beige so I don't use it for everyday things. I love mine. I can fit an ipad, water bottle and umbrella plus wallet, phone, keys etc. I don't have the largest size so with the ipad inside I can't close the button. I think the feet helps prevent dirt on the bottom because so far there is none. Of course I avoid placing it on dirty surfaces.


----------



## Roku

jaserendipituy said:


> I plan on using it for daily wear (for classes and running errands) i do not have heavy text books basically iPad/ mac air, a notebook, planner & wallet...
> I also bought longchamp for the winters so i do not ruin my expensive collection but i canont makeup my mind between Dior or GST... what i like about Dior is their quilting but i find chanel is chanel (always in fashion)...



For the purposes you mention, I wonder if the Dior is a bit formal looking. There is something about Dior that is so elegant that it is very hard to imagine heather gray yoga pants and a Dior soft tote, whereas I *can* see someone in a caviar GST. I don't know why. But I also think that Dior is *also* always "in fashion." And I think it has more character than Chanel. Certainly more luxurious with the lamb. But that's partially why I'm wondering if it's too dressy

At the same time I'm not a big fan of the GST. It's like the LV speedy. Everyone has one. 

Have you considered the Chanel Sac Divers tote, or the On the Road shopper tote, or maybe even the vintage large tote with the oversized chunky hollow woven chain? You might also like the EW Sharpei. 

I also love the LV Epi Neverfull (in the cyan... omg), the Coach Bleecker Business Tote (one step smaller than the Bleecker weekender, and the more you beat it up, the better it looks, and super structured to boot), the Hermes 37cm shoulder Paris Bombay (ears tucked in or out), YSL large tribute (maybe even in croc print, gives that quilted look you mention you like), for this same "quasi bookbag" purpose...


----------



## jaserendipituy

Thank Roku:

I called Dior boutique and yes i agree i will not use lambskin everyday coz it is just so luxurious. I might just get GST and get Dior later... They are almost the same price...


----------



## Roku

jaserendipituy said:


> Thank Roku:
> 
> I called Dior boutique and yes i agree i will not use lambskin everyday coz it is just so luxurious. I might just get GST and get Dior later... They are almost the same price...



If you like the feet then go for vintage maybe!

I do love the dior soft it is so very lovely... 

PS I feel like ever since I started getting into Dior I must have literally commented on every thread there is... heh.


----------



## jaserendipituy

Nahreen said:


> I have a Dior soft without zip. I use mine for shopping. Mine is beige so I don't use it for everyday things. I love mine. I can fit an ipad, water bottle and umbrella plus wallet, phone, keys etc. I don't have the largest size so with the ipad inside I can't close the button. I think the feet helps prevent dirt on the bottom because so far there is none. Of course I avoid placing it on dirty surfaces.



Is your dior in lambskin or patent. Possible to see the picture, please...


----------



## jaserendipituy

Roku said:


> If you like the feet then go for vintage maybe!
> 
> I do love the dior soft it is so very lovely...
> 
> PS I feel like ever since I started getting into Dior I must have literally commented on every thread there is... heh.



I saw Dior soft in cherry colour in patent leather and i am honestly i fell in love with the feel of it...do you think patent leather holds well...I have heard if lambskin damages there are ways to fix the damage but with patent you cannot do much...

I saw cobalt blue in lambskin also fell in love with it...

no i have to decide between cobalt blue lambskin or cherry red patent leather...
guide me please


----------



## Roku

jaserendipituy said:


> I saw Dior soft in cherry colour in patent leather and i am honestly i fell in love with the feel of it...do you think patent leather holds well...I have heard if lambskin damages there are ways to fix the damage but with patent you cannot do much...
> 
> I saw cobalt blue in lambskin also fell in love with it...
> 
> no i have to decide between cobalt blue lambskin or cherry red patent leather...
> guide me please



Exactly, lambskin is sustainable and patent is low-maintenance. There is a difference. Patent is more durable short-term, leather (lamb, calf, bull, buffalo, goat - four-legged mammal varieties) is durable long-term. Long term meaning, 20 years. Use the same bag in the same frequency, say, three times a week - in 10 to 20 years, the leather one will hold up and also be repairable for any piping wear, stitching issues, etc. Patent will not. It will get sticky, turn color, crack. But we are talking 20 years here. This is because leather is all-natural, and patent is leather + a plastic/vinyl/acrylic/shellac coating. IMO, shellac coated patent is best because it's still natural, I guess, in a way. 

Patent will also yellow over time because plastic does that. So that means, if you get a blue patent bag, it will turn greenish. Gray patent will turn olive-ish. White patent will turn ivory. Pink patent will turn peach. It is inevitable and nothing can be done to prevent it - no putting it away in a box or protecting it from the elements will prevent a patent bag from yellowing. Dark colors, therefore, are recommended if you want to get something that will last. Red included - with red, I think the patent is still good because a yellowing of a deep red just makes it look more delicious. 

If we are talking 2 to 5 years, that's a different story. You don't have to worry about the above if you don't plan to keep your bag for long. If you're with your bag at a pho restaurant or in the rain, splash something on it, you just take a cloth and it wipes right off. Whereas with leather, it actually would depend on the finish, etc. It could seep into your bag. You could get a pho stain for the bag's entirety. It totally depends. 

Maintenance during storage is more sensitive with patent. Put a red patent tote right next to a black Chanel caviar tote and you will get little black dots on your red tote. Color transfer is a common peeve with patent so you have to always store it in some type of dust cover. Most people on here seem to do that anyway so it doesn't seem to be a problem for most. 

IMO, that means that the purpose of what you need the bag for and how long you plan to keep it, should determine leather vs. patent.

That's just regarding durability. As for preference, well, everyone's different. 

Re: cherry red (like my pouch!) patent vs. cobalt blue lamb... that is totally preference!! Both sound absolutely marvelous.


----------



## Nahreen

Roku said:


> Exactly, lambskin is sustainable and patent is low-maintenance. There is a difference. Patent is more durable short-term, leather (lamb, calf, bull, buffalo, goat - four-legged mammal varieties) is durable long-term. Long term meaning, 20 years. Use the same bag in the same frequency, say, three times a week - in 10 to 20 years, the leather one will hold up and also be repairable for any piping wear, stitching issues, etc. Patent will not. It will get sticky, turn color, crack. But we are talking 20 years here. This is because leather is all-natural, and patent is leather + a plastic/vinyl/acrylic/shellac coating. IMO, shellac coated patent is best because it's still natural, I guess, in a way.
> 
> Patent will also yellow over time because plastic does that. So that means, if you get a blue patent bag, it will turn greenish. Gray patent will turn olive-ish. White patent will turn ivory. Pink patent will turn peach. It is inevitable and nothing can be done to prevent it - no putting it away in a box or protecting it from the elements will prevent a patent bag from yellowing. Dark colors, therefore, are recommended if you want to get something that will last. Red included - with red, I think the patent is still good because a yellowing of a deep red just makes it look more delicious.
> 
> If we are talking 2 to 5 years, that's a different story. You don't have to worry about the above if you don't plan to keep your bag for long. If you're with your bag at a pho restaurant or in the rain, splash something on it, you just take a cloth and it wipes right off. Whereas with leather, it actually would depend on the finish, etc. It could seep into your bag. You could get a pho stain for the bag's entirety. It totally depends.
> 
> Maintenance during storage is more sensitive with patent. Put a red patent tote right next to a black Chanel caviar tote and you will get little black dots on your red tote. Color transfer is a common peeve with patent so you have to always store it in some type of dust cover. Most people on here seem to do that anyway so it doesn't seem to be a problem for most.
> 
> IMO, that means that the purpose of what you need the bag for and how long you plan to keep it, should determine leather vs. patent.
> 
> That's just regarding durability. As for preference, well, everyone's different.
> 
> Re: cherry red (like my pouch!) patent vs. cobalt blue lamb... that is totally preference!! Both sound absolutely marvelous.



I have beige patent sandals bought in Paris 2001. They have been with me all over the world including beaches. It is not until now you can start to see a yellowish hint here and there. Now these shoes have been used a lot and not always at the best places such as in the sand. So patent is very durable.


----------



## Roku

Nahreen said:


> I have beige patent sandals bought in Paris 2001. They have been with me all over the world including beaches. It is not until now you can start to see a yellowish hint here and there. Now these shoes have been used a lot and not always at the best places such as in the sand. So patent is very durable.



Sounds like some pretty amazing sandals. To my point about colors though, I think beiges and reds are better for patent because you can't see the yellowing unless it meets the edges and then it is uneven which is at the point you start seeing it. But I bet if they were blue, you notice a bit more.


----------



## Nahreen

jaserendipituy said:


> Is your dior in lambskin or patent. Possible to see the picture, please...



Mine is lambskin. Here is a link to my pictures. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/showthread.php?t=780663

I love patent to, I like shiny things. 

I have 2 lambskin Chanel bags and I got a cloth to one of them that can be used to rub off light scratches.


----------



## Roku

Nahreen said:


> Mine is lambskin. Here is a link to my pictures.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showthread.php?t=780663
> 
> I love patent to, I like shiny things.
> 
> I have 2 lambskin Chanel bags and I got a cloth to one of them that can be used to rub off light scratches.



I love this.






What a gorgeous bag. I love how the beige really brings out the gold in the hardware. One of the things I believe makes beige so worth it, despite the high maintenance!


----------



## Nahreen

Roku said:


> Sounds like some pretty amazing sandals. To my point about colors though, I think beiges and reds are better for patent because you can't see the yellowing unless it meets the edges and then it is uneven which is at the point you start seeing it. But I bet if they were blue, you notice a bit more.



Yes they are. They were bought at a sale and have held up better than my leather ballerinas. 
I bought a light pink LV patent bag last year. It will be interesting to see how it holds up.


----------



## Nahreen

Roku said:


> I love this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a gorgeous bag. I love how the beige really brings out the gold in the hardware. One of the things I believe makes beige so worth it, despite the high maintenance!



Than you. It is my first and only beige bag. I baby it but it is one of my most used bags because the size and shape is perfect for shopping. I bought it after having enough black and brown bags. Now I've moved on to colourful bags and I want to have a fuchsia coloured Dior (not sure of the model yet) and an orange Kelly. Then no more designer bags for me.


----------



## Nahreen

jaserendipituy said:


> I saw Dior soft in cherry colour in patent leather and i am honestly i fell in love with the feel of it...do you think patent leather holds well...I have heard if lambskin damages there are ways to fix the damage but with patent you cannot do much...
> 
> I saw cobalt blue in lambskin also fell in love with it...
> 
> no i have to decide between cobalt blue lambskin or cherry red patent leather...
> guide me please



Go with the one you love most. Don't worry about maintenance. You might get bored of the bag before it is worn out.


----------



## DIORAHOLIC@SG

My SA sent me this!! I am waiting for the BLACK ONE to arrive. It is a cross between a wallet and a pouchette. I am so in love.


----------



## armcandy66

DIORAHOLIC@SG said:


> My SA sent me this!! I am waiting for the BLACK ONE to arrive. It is a cross between a wallet and a pouchette. I am so in love.




Oh wow I love that! Is the black tricolor with blue, black and graphite? 
Do you know the price?


----------



## DIORAHOLIC@SG

armcandy66 said:


> Oh wow I love that! Is the black tricolor with blue, black and graphite?
> Do you know the price?


 

Yes. The one I wanted is the Black tricolour. In Singapore, price is $2,050. It is bigger than the 2-colour wallet (short chain) and it comes with 120cm long chain. Actually, the pink is beautiful, but I am not a person who baby her bags, so I am afraid it would get tarnished fast since it is so pastel. Love the Fushia and Pink contrast. And the calfskin felt so luxurious.


----------



## Roku

I love that pink and the colors are so well done
If it was quilted I would so get it!!

I didn't have anywhere else to post this so I will post it here: My black w gold miss Dior pochette is coming by tomorrow!!!! Ahhhhhh


----------



## armcandy66

DIORAHOLIC@SG said:


> Yes. The one I wanted is the Black tricolour. In Singapore, price is $2,050. It is bigger than the 2-colour wallet (short chain) and it comes with 120cm long chain. Actually, the pink is beautiful, but I am not a person who baby her bags, so I am afraid it would get tarnished fast since it is so pastel. Love the Fushia and Pink contrast. And the calfskin felt so luxurious.




I'll call my SA tomorrow to see what the price is here in the US. I agree with you on the color. I like to keep my bags looking good so I always opt for darker colors if I plan to use regularly. Please share pics when get it!


----------



## armcandy66

Roku said:


> I love that pink and the colors are so well done
> 
> If it was quilted I would so get it!!
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't have anywhere else to post this so I will post it here: My black w gold miss Dior pochette is coming by tomorrow!!!! Ahhhhhh




How exciting! Please post pics when she arrives


----------



## averagejoe

Roku said:


> I love that pink and the colors are so well done
> If it was quilted I would so get it!!
> 
> I didn't have anywhere else to post this so I will post it here: My black w gold miss Dior pochette is coming by tomorrow!!!! Ahhhhhh



Please share pics with us tomorrow! The black with the pale gold hardware is divine!


----------



## DIORAHOLIC@SG

armcandy66 said:


> I'll call my SA tomorrow to see what the price is here in the US. I agree with you on the color. I like to keep my bags looking good so I always opt for darker colors if I plan to use regularly. Please share pics when get it!


 
Keeping my fingers crossed that it will arrive. Here is the smaller version (2-colour) wallet with short chain, measuring 19.5cm by 10cm. The one I am pinning for is 21cm by 11cm with 120cm chain according to the website.


----------



## Roku

DIORAHOLIC@SG said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed that it will arrive. Here is the smaller version (2-colour) wallet with short chain, measuring 19.5cm by 10cm. The one I am pinning for is 21cm by 11cm with 120cm chain according to the website.




Gorgeous! Saw this combo in the miss Dior pochette thread. Love it


----------



## Roku

Pic du jour - navy is looking mighty black today.

I don't think I've ever carried a WOC/POC/MM without changing it out for this long, I love it that much


----------



## armcandy66

Roku said:


> Pic du jour - navy is looking mighty black today.
> 
> I don't think I've ever carried a WOC/POC/MM without changing it out for this long, I love it that much
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2723455




Roku you're really making me want the navy. I prefer it over the black... So rich looking!


----------



## jennified_

jennified_ said:


> Question for you ladies, how does the smooth leather on the diorissimo hold up? Originally I wanted to buy the grained leather because I don't baby my bags... but a new color has me hooked and now I'm thinking of taking the leap. Any input would be much appreciated!




Bump?


----------



## averagejoe

jennified_ said:


> Bump?



I don't own the Diorissimo so I don't know from personal experience, but from the authentic resale ones that I have seen, the smooth leather holds up very well and doesn't show scratches easily. The only thing I've seen are rubbed lower corners, and every leather bag from any brand is prone to this.


----------



## Roku

Does anyone watch Covert Affairs? Did anyone see tonight's episode


----------



## jennified_

averagejoe said:


> I don't own the Diorissimo so I don't know from personal experience, but from the authentic resale ones that I have seen, the smooth leather holds up very well and doesn't show scratches easily. The only thing I've seen are rubbed lower corners, and every leather bag from any brand is prone to this.





Thanks for the reply! I don't baby my bags at all and scared to take the leap. The smooth leather colors in the Diorissimo are so yummy though!


----------



## armcandy66

Hello....have any of you lovely ladies had a look at the Dior ear jewels in person? Very interesting looking on the website.....kind of like a large ear cuff. I'm curious to know what they look like on


----------



## meemo_girl

Hello.. Can i get ur opinion on lady dior large? I already have the medium and consider having a large one. Now i'm torn between these 2 beauities. One is clafskin black matte lim edition and the other is patent baby pink.. I'm afraid of the black one makes me look like carrying a suitcase.. How do u think? Thanks a lot for the opinion


----------



## averagejoe

meemo_girl said:


> Hello.. Can i get ur opinion on lady dior large? I already have the medium and consider having a large one. Now i'm torn between these 2 beauities. One is clafskin black matte lim edition and the other is patent baby pink.. I'm afraid of the black one makes me look like carrying a suitcase.. How do u think? Thanks a lot for the opinion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2726586
> View attachment 2726587



I really like the pink. The black doesn't look like a briefcase or suitcase, but I prefer the quilted Cannage rather than the heat-stamped one. Plus the pink is really pretty.


----------



## meemo_girl

averagejoe said:


> I really like the pink. The black doesn't look like a briefcase or suitcase, but I prefer the quilted Cannage rather than the heat-stamped one. Plus the pink is really pretty.




Yeah i like the pink too.. But i really afraid if it get stained from jeans easily.. And i read from tpf if the patent get stained or color transfer can't be cleaned..


----------



## averagejoe

meemo_girl said:


> Yeah i like the pink too.. But i really afraid if it get stained from jeans easily.. And i read from tpf if the patent get stained or color transfer can't be cleaned..



Yes it will. This is true for any light-coloured leather, patent or not. But that shouldn't be a reason to not ever get light colours. Just don't wear dark colours with it.


----------



## meemo_girl

Thanks for the input!!


----------



## Civies

Does anyone know the names of the most recent blue colours Dior has come out with for F/W13 and S/S14 ?


----------



## averagejoe

The new J'adore Dior campaign featuring Charlize Theron. The actual campaign (including the video) will be released on Sept 3.


----------



## ibeblessed

Hi I don't have a Dior boutique near me so was wondering is this a older style or can I still find this Miss Dior?


----------



## averagejoe

ibeblessed said:


> Hi I don't have a Dior boutique near me so was wondering is this a older style or can I still find this Miss Dior?



This is technically the older style, but it has a leather-interlaced chain. The older style has a plain metal chain.


----------



## _Siobhan

hey 

anyone knows if the dior fusion sneakers fit true to size or run small or big? :/ 
thanks


----------



## ibeblessed

I know that Miss Dior and Lady Dior are very diffrent but would u recommend one over the other?


----------



## averagejoe

ibeblessed said:


> I know that Miss Dior and Lady Dior are very diffrent but would u recommend one over the other?



I recommend the Lady Dior. It's a classic and iconic Dior design that has been around for a long time now. The Miss Dior is a beautiful bag but it is relatively new and Dior just made a major modification to the design, so it's not as classic as the Lady Dior.


----------



## ibeblessed

averagejoe said:


> I recommend the Lady Dior. It's a classic and iconic Dior design that has been around for a long time now. The Miss Dior is a beautiful bag but it is relatively new and Dior just made a major modification to the design, so it's not as classic as the Lady Dior.



Thank you so much!  I was leaning more towards a LD now to pick a color   any suggestion's?  Black patent vs lamb dark pink


----------



## DIORAHOLIC@SG

May I know does Dior Mini Diorissimo comes with a small pouch inside? Does it holds it shape well?


----------



## Roku

Traveling in Singapore...
Missing my Dior peeps from TPF!
Dior everywhere here!


----------



## averagejoe

DIORAHOLIC@SG said:


> May I know does Dior Mini Diorissimo comes with a small pouch inside? Does it holds it shape well?



No, the mini Diorissimo does not come with a detachable pouch. As for the shape, the Diorissimo is meant to be slightly slouchy thanks to its thick luxurious soft leather (like the Hermes Birkin) so it won't stay stiff like a Prada Saffiano Lux tote or a Lady Dior.


----------



## averagejoe

Roku said:


> Traveling in Singapore...
> Missing my Dior peeps from TPF!
> Dior everywhere here!
> 
> View attachment 2741450



Dior Homme!!! Would love to visit this someday.


----------



## Everlong

Roku said:


> Traveling in Singapore...
> Missing my Dior peeps from TPF!
> Dior everywhere here!
> 
> View attachment 2741450



beautiful shopping center. is this indoors or outdoors?


----------



## PureSparkle

Hi Everlong, 

It's indoors,  but the photo shows the front of the boutique facing the famous Orchard Road in Singapore. 
The mall is called Ion Orchard. 
Hope this helps


----------



## Roku

Everlong said:


> beautiful shopping center. is this indoors or outdoors?



Indoors, but that was the view from the outside. Ion mall @Orchard


----------



## DIORAHOLIC@SG

Should I get a Miss Dior (the one which is rectangular in shape, and the chain is interwined with leather), or should I get a Mini Lady Dior for my next bag? What colours should I get? What are the staple colours which are available for all seasons for each bag?

Currently, I have a Black Medium Lady Dior Lambskin, and a Black Mini Diorissimo Grainy Leather.


----------



## DIORAHOLIC@SG

I have a question: How do I store my bags in my wardrobe? Since I have a number of bags, I do not have the space to store each individual bags in their respective gift box. Currently, I tried keeping them upright, in their respective dust bag with stuffing in them. Any suggestions? I want to give my bags the best protection I could.


----------



## averagejoe

DIORAHOLIC@SG said:


> I have a question: How do I store my bags in my wardrobe? Since I have a number of bags, I do not have the space to store each individual bags in their respective gift box. Currently, I tried keeping them upright, in their respective dust bag with stuffing in them. Any suggestions? I want to give my bags the best protection I could.



Sounds like your bags are already stored properly. Just be sure not to lean anything on the bag, nor squeeze the bag into a gap between other bags, because that can cause the leather to dent.


----------



## DIORAHOLIC@SG

I wish to buy a Miss Dior (Rectangular version) bag at around December 2014 to February 2015 period.  May I know what colours should I get? What are the colours available for each season? 

Can someone give me a detailed description for which colours are available for each period of the year? And what are the staple colours which are available all year round?


----------



## cinderellashoes

Hi! Im not sure where to ask this question:

Can anybody help me with a Panarea in black (MEDIUM) with the silver charms (Old style)?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Chui89

Hi dear all. Got a vintage lady dior patent leather. Without strap. Anyone know how much it will cost for a strap? do i need to bring the bag together for buying the strap?


----------



## averagejoe

Chui89 said:


> Hi dear all. Got a vintage lady dior patent leather. Without strap. Anyone know how much it will cost for a strap? do i need to bring the bag together for buying the strap?



The strap is not sold on its own; a replacement is considered a repair. Bring your bag to the boutique and inquire about getting a replacement strap. They may not be able to replace the strap on some vintage models based on the finish of the leather and the hardware.


----------



## chanellesim

Hi , does anyone own a lady Dior micro/mini? 

Can it be wear cross body ? 
Is the strap adjustable ? 
Beside phone and car keys, how much can it hold?  

Please share pic if u own one, much appreciate 

 I'm only 5'f tall and I like small bag. I'm struggling between chanel mini rectangle size 8 or lady dior micro. As the price almost the same.

Previously was aim for alma Bb vernis but too bad the strap cannot be adjust. But found out lady dior is so feminine and classic


----------



## averagejoe

chanellesim said:


> Hi , does anyone own a lady Dior micro/mini?
> 
> Can it be wear cross body ?
> Is the strap adjustable ?
> Beside phone and car keys, how much can it hold?
> 
> Please share pic if u own one, much appreciate
> 
> I'm only 5'f tall and I like small bag. I'm struggling between chanel mini rectangle size 8 or lady dior micro. As the price almost the same.
> 
> Previously was aim for alma Bb vernis but too bad the strap cannot be adjust. But found out lady dior is so feminine and classic



The bag can be worn cross-body, and the strap on the newer versions is adjustable. Check out pictures of Marion Cotillard and her mini Lady Dior in the Celebrities and their Diors thread and you can see how it looks cross-body.

Both bags that you are choosing between are adorable, and you won't go wrong with either.


----------



## DIORAHOLIC@SG

Hello!!

I have attended the re-opening of Dior boutique at Ngee Ann City in Singapore. I was so amazed by the interior design of the boutique. Definitely a memory to keep. Here are the door gifts.


----------



## heartl

Does anyone know the price of lady dior medium size in lizard?


----------



## chanellesim

Alright . Thanks for sharing the useful information =)


----------



## averagejoe

DIORAHOLIC@SG said:


> Hello!!
> 
> I have attended the re-opening of Dior boutique at Ngee Ann City in Singapore. I was so amazed by the interior design of the boutique. Definitely a memory to keep. Here are the door gifts.



Lucky you! You got a nice gift with it too


----------



## DIORAHOLIC@SG

averagejoe said:


> Lucky you! You got a nice gift with it too


 

YES!! My SA even brought me around to explain about the interior designing. It was amazing. The candle is pure rose scent.


----------



## Chui89

Hi dear experts. I own a vintage lady dior which purchased from a second hand shop.  And its a vintage lady dior patent leather. I wonder why the inner tag of the lady dior only stamping made in italy but without the serial code ? Im sure its authentic just wonder it does not came with the serial number


----------



## averagejoe

Chui89 said:


> Hi dear experts. I own a vintage lady dior which purchased from a second hand shop.  And its a vintage lady dior patent leather. I wonder why the inner tag of the lady dior only stamping made in italy but without the serial code ? Im sure its authentic just wonder it does not came with the serial number



It's because it was from a while ago, and some of the pieces made during that time did not have a date code.


----------



## dior.lover

Hi everyone! I'm not sure if this is the right topic but... What would you recommend to clean a black bullcalf leather?


----------



## averagejoe

dior.lover said:


> Hi everyone! I'm not sure if this is the right topic but... What would you recommend to clean a black bullcalf leather?



You can just use a soft neutral cloth and gently work on any dirty areas in circles. You can also use a leather cleaning cream (neutral colour) to clean the bag, but test this on a conspicuous spot on the bag, and you may get some of the cleaning cream into the grain of the leather and drying up there. This will mean that you may see a trace of the cleaning cream after you remove it.

I don't recommend using a coloured cleaning cream because it may not match the black of the leather (some black cleaning creams have a purple/blue hue), and they can transfer onto your clothes if they're not properly wiped off your bag.


----------



## dior.lover

averagejoe said:


> You can just use a soft neutral cloth and gently work on any dirty areas in circles. You can also use a leather cleaning cream (neutral colour) to clean the bag, but test this on a conspicuous spot on the bag, and you may get some of the cleaning cream into the grain of the leather and drying up there. This will mean that you may see a trace of the cleaning cream after you remove it.
> 
> I don't recommend using a coloured cleaning cream because it may not match the black of the leather (some black cleaning creams have a purple/blue hue), and they can transfer onto your clothes if they're not properly wiped off your bag.


Thanks averagejoe! I'm really scared that I may do something wrong! Maybe I should take my bag to the store for maintenance. Do you know if there's a fee to clean the bag? I'm not sure what's Dior policy about that!  Thank you!


----------



## jamiiejame

Hi I have a question since I'm very new to Dior. I bought a pre loved LD IN patent. And I was looking at the bottom of my bag today and I have found that the corners of the bags are protruding a bit higher than the rest of the bottom. I'm not sure if it's because of the feet that make indentations or improper storing issue. So is it normal? And will the bag sag over time ?


----------



## averagejoe

jamiiejame said:


> Hi I have a question since I'm very new to Dior. I bought a pre loved LD IN patent. And I was looking at the bottom of my bag today and I have found that the corners of the bags are protruding a bit higher than the rest of the bottom. I'm not sure if it's because of the feet that make indentations or improper storing issue. So is it normal? And will the bag sag over time ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2768728
> View attachment 2768730



It's a bit of both but it's completely normal. Bags that have protective feet at the bottom usually experience this as the leather softens a bit with use.


----------



## jamiiejame

averagejoe said:


> It's a bit of both but it's completely normal. Bags that have protective feet at the bottom usually experience this as the leather softens a bit with use.




Oh cool thank you for your answer, I'll try to stuff it to prevent it getting worse


----------



## pia_mak

Hi everyone, I'd really like some help with all the collective expertise on here! Does anyone know if the Lady Dior was ever made in a deep purple colour? Like a violet, not a pink?

Thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

pia_mak said:


> Hi everyone, I'd really like some help with all the collective expertise on here! Does anyone know if the Lady Dior was ever made in a deep purple colour? Like a violet, not a pink?
> 
> Thanks!



Yes, the Lady Dior has come in several shades of purple (not pink) over the past couple of years.


----------



## pia_mak

Thanks averagejoe.  Can anyone please tell me what year this limited edition colour Is from? I've tried to find out but failed!


----------



## pia_mak

This lady dior, I'm aware the purple looks different shades in different lighting.


----------



## averagejoe

pia_mak said:


> This lady dior, I'm aware the purple looks different shades in different lighting.



This colour is Violet.


----------



## renka

Does anyone know when the last price increase was or know around when they expect the next one? Thanks


----------



## kyliehh

Hi Everyone,

I was in a Dior boutique checking out the new items. The new tricolor Lady Dior is amazing. However I couldn't help but noticed the horizontal stitches on the sides don't meet up with each other at the corner. 

I came home and checked the photos on Dior's website, and found the same with this tricolor bag as well... 

I would suppose these stitches line up neatly. Or is it normal?


----------



## averagejoe

kyliehh said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I was in a Dior boutique checking out the new items. The new tricolor Lady Dior is amazing. However I couldn't help but noticed the horizontal stitches on the sides don't meet up with each other at the corner.
> 
> I came home and checked the photos on Dior's website, and found the same with this tricolor bag as well...
> 
> I would suppose these stitches line up neatly. Or is it normal?



These stitches are supposed to line up. They line up perfectly on almost all the Lady Dior bags, maybe except for the odd few.


----------



## xxbagsxx

Hi, I adore the Lady Dior in lilac but I can't find it anywhere, do tell if anyone's seen it, or the limited edition tricolour one. Also would you say 15 is too young to get it? I've been told it's more of an older bag but that doesn't stop me crushing on it.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Nahreen

xxbagsxx said:


> Hi, I adore the Lady Dior in lilac but I can't find it anywhere, do tell if anyone's seen it, or the limited edition tricolour one. Also would you say 15 is too young to get it? I've been told it's more of an older bag but that doesn't stop me crushing on it.
> Thanks in advance



If you like it, I don't think your age matters but I usually wear whatever I like without worrying what other people think. Why don't you contact Dior customer service and have them check what is available in the stores. They have always been very helpful to me and located items.


----------



## Paraskeva

Hi, does anyone know if the large Lady Dior in black patent leather GHW is alway available in the Dior boutiques?


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Paraskeva said:


> Hi, does anyone know if the large Lady Dior in black patent leather GHW is alway available in the Dior boutiques?


Stock availability varies. If you conatct Dior CS they are extremely helpful and will check availability for you....

http://www.dior.com/couture/en_gb/contact


----------



## Paraskeva

Mooshooshoo said:


> Stock availability varies. If you conatct Dior CS they are extremely helpful and will check availability for you....
> 
> http://www.dior.com/couture/en_gb/contact



Thanks. 

But they are not considered as seasonal, is that right?


----------



## averagejoe

Paraskeva said:


> Thanks.
> 
> But they are not considered as seasonal, is that right?



Black patent should be considered permanent.


----------



## Doutzen

Hi dior lovers, I just bought a black lambskin lady dior in large size with silver hardware, but when I back to home I noticed that the interior of the bag looks like this (photos below), I thought the pattern should be in CD logo, is dior changed the ladydior interior pattern? Thanks in advance.


----------



## averagejoe

Doutzen said:


> Hi dior lovers, I just bought a black lambskin lady dior in large size with silver hardware, but when I back to home I noticed that the interior of the bag looks like this (photos below), I thought the pattern should be in CD logo, is dior changed the ladydior interior pattern? Thanks in advance.
> View attachment 2786034
> 
> View attachment 2786035



This is the current lining.


----------



## iceshimmer27

Does anyone know if US stores got the pearlized grey and pink in the pouchette size? I saw a member post that UK has it in lady dior. ..
TIA!


----------



## Doutzen

Thank you for your response, averagejoe. I just have one more question (hoping I'm not annoying&#128522, the right side of the handle of the bag looks kinda of crinkled as you can see from the photo, the left side looks more smooth I think, the SA told me it is normal as it is lambskin etc when I was in the store so I bought it, but now I'm thinking about exchange it. Do you guys think it is normal or it is a fault? Thanks.


----------



## averagejoe

Doutzen said:


> Thank you for your response, averagejoe. I just have one more question (hoping I'm not annoying&#65533;&#65533, the right side of the handle of the bag looks kinda of crinkled as you can see from the photo, the left side looks more smooth I think, the SA told me it is normal as it is lambskin etc when I was in the store so I bought it, but now I'm thinking about exchange it. Do you guys think it is normal or it is a fault? Thanks.
> View attachment 2787341
> 
> View attachment 2787343
> 
> View attachment 2787355



This is normal because all natural skins have variations (which actually adds to its beauty). If it bugs you, then exchange it.

The indentations on the inside of the handle that you have taken pictures of looks like wear and tear or improper storage (was it like this when you got it? Maybe someone returned the bag before).


----------



## Doutzen

Yes, the handle looks like that when I got it, I just bought the bag the day before yesterday so haven't use it so far, they actually showed me two same bags, the first one also has imperfect handle, the bag I purchased was the second one they showed me and they said these are the only two bags in stock currently in this model. I bought this one only because they told me this one is newer than another as they said it just came to their store. Flashback, I think the the condition of the handle on another bag is better actually>.<.


----------



## skyrocket

I wonder if you ladies could give me some advice. I am only really starting to get into bags as I am now mixing in circles where the ladies all have gorgeous bags (plus I can only now afford it!)
I find myself drawn to Dior and can only really afford a good clutch and a day bag (to start with!!) but really like the Gaucho. I know this is an old bag but I like it. Can you tell me if it is considered a classic or would it be 'looked down' on if I carried one?


----------



## averagejoe

skyrocket said:


> I wonder if you ladies could give me some advice. I am only really starting to get into bags as I am now mixing in circles where the ladies all have gorgeous bags (plus I can only now afford it!)
> I find myself drawn to Dior and can only really afford a good clutch and a day bag (to start with!!) but really like the Gaucho. I know this is an old bag but I like it. Can you tell me if it is considered a classic or would it be 'looked down' on if I carried one?



It isn't a classic (it has been discontinued for quite a few years now), although it won't be looked down upon either because it's just a fabulous slouchy bag in the best distressed leather. Pair it with jeans and matching distressed leather boots and no one can say anything bad about your look.


----------



## Nahreen

skyrocket said:


> I wonder if you ladies could give me some advice. I am only really starting to get into bags as I am now mixing in circles where the ladies all have gorgeous bags (plus I can only now afford it!)
> I find myself drawn to Dior and can only really afford a good clutch and a day bag (to start with!!) but really like the Gaucho. I know this is an old bag but I like it. Can you tell me if it is considered a classic or would it be 'looked down' on if I carried one?



I think you should choose bags that you like and not worry about what others think. There are so many designers and models to choose from and we all like different things.


----------



## skyrocket

Thank you for your replies! 
I really like it and I think you're right, I should go for what I like and it will look great with jeans! 
Can I ask what you would consider a classic Dior? Or is that the golden question?


----------



## averagejoe

skyrocket said:


> Thank you for your replies!
> I really like it and I think you're right, I should go for what I like and it will look great with jeans!
> Can I ask what you would consider a classic Dior? Or is that the golden question?



I think that anything with the D I O R charms and/or Cannage quilting can be considered timeless, classic Dior. Have you considered getting a Panarea pouch? It is very durable (made of strong coated canvas) and will not look dated. Plus it is priced very attractively compared to other Dior goods.

I have attached a picture of the older Panarea pouch (it comes in a larger size too). It may still be available in boutiques. The new pouch is very similar, except the charms are coated with coloured rubber, and the Cannage is a flat embroidery rather than quilted.


----------



## kyliehh

Hi everyone,

Recently I've been drawn to this rectangular Miss Dior bag with leather braided chains. I saw it came with two sizes. Does it also come with different length of chains? What colors are made and are they easy to find in the boutiques?

The price from the website is 2700 Euro. However the new Miss Dior is only 2300 Euro. Is the price difference mainly for the leather on the chains?

Thanks for sharing~


----------



## kyliehh

Does anyone know what color this Miss Dior is? Thanks~~


----------



## Une_passante

kyliehh said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Recently I've been drawn to this rectangular Miss Dior bag with leather braided chains. I saw it came with two sizes. Does it also come with different length of chains? What colors are made and are they easy to find in the boutiques?
> 
> The price from the website is 2700 Euro. However the new Miss Dior is only 2300 Euro. Is the price difference mainly for the leather on the chains?
> 
> Thanks for sharing~


The rectangular miss Dior comes with 2 chain length. The longer chain is &#8364;3000 iirc
But please now that the rectangular version has now been discontinued so it may be a challenge finding the exact colour/chain length combo you'd like.


----------



## Une_passante

kyliehh said:


> Does anyone know what color this Miss Dior is? Thanks~~


This looks like rose poudre to me. Hopefully sb more familiar with the new miss Dior will correct me if I am wrong


----------



## Une_passante

skyrocket said:


> Thank you for your replies!
> I really like it and I think you're right, I should go for what I like and it will look great with jeans!
> Can I ask what you would consider a classic Dior? Or is that the golden question?


I would say that the Lady Dior is the most iconic Dior bag.
If I were you, I would go with the pochette as it can be worn with a short chain, as a cross body and also as a clutch (since the chain is removable).
But ultimately, I agree with AJ, go with the bag that excites you the most (regardless of what others may think)


----------



## kyliehh

Une_passante said:


> The rectangular miss Dior comes with 2 chain length. The longer chain is &#8364;3000 iirc
> But please now that the rectangular version has now been discontinued so it may be a challenge finding the exact colour/chain length combo you'd like.


Thanks for the info. :kiss:

Since it's hard to find, if someone here has a rectangular Miss Dior, would you please share photos and the price you got it for?


----------



## navnav

Can anyone tell me whether this black and white be dior comes with shiny black charm or leather covered black charm? Thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

navnav said:


> Can anyone tell me whether this black and white be dior comes with shiny black charm or leather covered black charm? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2793605
> View attachment 2793606



The black and white version comes with leather-covered charms.


----------



## navnav

averagejoe said:


> The black and white version comes with leather-covered charms.




Thank you so much!


----------



## Doutzen

Does anybody know dior exchange & return policy? I have a lady dior bag and have defects on it even I haven't use it yet, but I already removed the plastics on it, do I still have any possibility to exchange it? Thanks.


----------



## averagejoe

Doutzen said:


> Does anybody know dior exchange & return policy? I have a lady dior bag and have defects on it even I haven't use it yet, but I already removed the plastics on it, do I still have any possibility to exchange it? Thanks.



Please see my PM to you.


----------



## Doutzen

averagejoe said:


> Please see my PM to you.




Thank you so much for all your kindly help averagejoe.&#128522;


----------



## calflu

Inspired by Dior???!


----------



## averagejoe

calflu said:


> Inspired by Dior???!
> 
> View attachment 2799710



I'd say so. Kate Spade has been getting away with copying premium designers just like Michael Kors. Ugh.


----------



## MiniMabel

Hi - please may I ask whether the large Miss Dior should have the Dior charm letters on the chain, and a key pouch, or not?   I read that some of the bags didn't have these/it was discontinued?  

Thank you so much, I really appreciate your help.....still learning!


----------



## averagejoe

MiniMabel said:


> Hi - please may I ask whether the large Miss Dior should have the Dior charm letters on the chain, and a key pouch, or not?   I read that some of the bags didn't have these/it was discontinued?
> 
> Thank you so much, I really appreciate your help.....still learning!



Does the large Miss Dior that you're talking about have a leather-interlaced metal chain? Or is the chain sliding (meaning that it is adjustable)? In either case, the charms are not present.

If the bag has a metal-only chain made of thick rectangular rivets that cannot be adjusted, then it should come with the D I O R charms. This style has been discontinued.


----------



## MiniMabel

averagejoe said:


> Does the large Miss Dior that you're talking about have a leather-interlaced metal chain? Or is the chain sliding (meaning that it is adjustable)? In either case, the charms are not present.
> 
> If the bag has a metal-only chain made of thick rectangular rivets that cannot be adjusted, then it should come with the D I O R charms. This style has been discontinued.



Hi averagejoe - thank you very much for your response, it's very helpful!   It's the metal rectangular link chain, non-adjustable.   Should there also be a key in a leather case attached to it?   

Thank you again for your reply, it's much appreciated!

MiniMabel


----------



## averagejoe

MiniMabel said:


> Hi averagejoe - thank you very much for your response, it's very helpful!   It's the metal rectangular link chain, non-adjustable.   Should there also be a key in a leather case attached to it?
> 
> Thank you again for your reply, it's much appreciated!
> 
> MiniMabel



Yes, this type of strap should have the charms.


----------



## MiniMabel

averagejoe said:


> Yes, this type of strap should have the charms.




Hi - thank you for confirming about the charms......thank you for your assistance.

MiniMabel


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Dior are opening their new department within Selfridges today.....



(Thanks to Selfridges Media Editor for the pic)


----------



## majusaka

Hi, I am thinking of getting a lady dior soon, but I need some advice on the color! I quite like the patent mink grey and the beige ones, actually I prefer the grey one. But I saw people talking about grey patent turning yellow after several years, should I get the grey one or the beige one?


----------



## averagejoe

majusaka said:


> Hi, I am thinking of getting a lady dior soon, but I need some advice on the color! I quite like the patent mink grey and the beige ones, actually I prefer the grey one. But I saw people talking about grey patent turning yellow after several years, should I get the grey one or the beige one?



As long as you store your bag in a cool, dark, dry closet when it is not in use, then the yellowing should be minimal. Plastic oxidizes over time, but it is in response to UV light (and sometimes humidity). Minimize these factors and your bag will look new for years.

I suggest the Mink Grey patent.


----------



## majusaka

averagejoe said:


> As long as you store your bag in a cool, dark, dry closet when it is not in use, then the yellowing should be minimal. Plastic oxidizes over time, but it is in response to UV light (and sometimes humidity). Minimize these factors and your bag will look new for years.
> 
> I suggest the Mink Grey patent.


Thanks for your advice! I hope the patent mink grey is a permanent color?


----------



## averagejoe

majusaka said:


> Thanks for your advice! I hope the patent mink grey is a permanent color?



No, it's a seasonal colour. It was carried over for many seasons, though. I'm not sure if it has been discontinued yet, but the new grey is "Gris Dior" which is darker and not pearlized.


----------



## Civies

averagejoe said:


> I think that anything with the D I O R charms and/or Cannage quilting can be considered timeless, classic Dior. Have you considered getting a Panarea pouch? It is very durable (made of strong coated canvas) and will not look dated. Plus it is priced very attractively compared to other Dior goods.
> 
> I have attached a picture of the older Panarea pouch (it comes in a larger size too). It may still be available in boutiques. The new pouch is very similar, except the charms are coated with coloured rubber, and the Cannage is a flat embroidery rather than quilted.




What is the price point on the panarea clutch?


----------



## averagejoe

Civies said:


> What is the price point on the panarea clutch?



The larger version should be around $800 USD.


----------



## vhelya

Hi, I would like to seek a suggestion. I plan to buy a lady dior medium in patent leather and it will be my first dior bag.
I really love the look of the patent compared to the lambskin.
However, I read some review about the patent leather which has some weaknesses too such as it can't be refurbished, easier to get color transfer from clothes, will turn to yellowish color over the time, and sometimes cracking.
I'm a careful person when it come to branded bags and I don't mind to do many things for maintenance so I hope that I can get a suggestion on how to prevent/ minimize all my concerns because I still want to get a patent Lady Dior..

Thank you very much in advance


----------



## Chloe_c

vhelya said:


> Hi, I would like to seek a suggestion. I plan to buy a lady dior medium in patent leather and it will be my first dior bag.
> I really love the look of the patent compared to the lambskin.
> However, I read some review about the patent leather which has some weaknesses too such as it can't be refurbished, easier to get color transfer from clothes, will turn to yellowish color over the time, and sometimes cracking.
> I'm a careful person when it come to branded bags and I don't mind to do many things for maintenance so I hope that I can get a suggestion on how to prevent/ minimize all my concerns because I still want to get a patent Lady Dior..
> 
> Thank you very much in advance



Get a dark colour, even when it turns yellowish you won't be able to tell. If where you live is humid, air it once in a while so it won't turn sticky. Never had issue with patent cracking tho.


----------



## vhelya

Chloe_c said:


> Get a dark colour, even when it turns yellowish you won't be able to tell. If where you live is humid, air it once in a while so it won't turn sticky. Never had issue with patent cracking tho.




Thank you for the advise..
I'm actually planning to get patent grey but maybe I should rethink again to get the light color.
Since I don't like black color, probably red patent will be a better choice.

I also like the lambskin in pearlized grey and considering as a 2nd option but I heard lambskin can lost the shape over the time due to its softness and it may bother me so much.
By any chance, is there a way for lambskin to always maintain the shape over the time?


----------



## majusaka

vhelya said:


> Thank you for the advise..
> I'm actually planning to get patent grey but maybe I should rethink again to get the light color.
> Since I don't like black color, probably red patent will be a better choice.
> 
> I also like the lambskin in pearlized grey and considering as a 2nd option but I heard lambskin can lost the shape over the time due to its softness and it may bother me so much.
> By any chance, is there a way for lambskin to always maintain the shape over the time?


Same here! I quite liked the grey but the patent grey just look yellowish even if it's a brand new bag. So I am now thinking about getting the beige one. I guess the lambskin one will get soft no matter how you use it


----------



## Chloe_c

I've always placed clear plastic boards inside my bags to maintain their shapes before use and it has worked beautifully so far. Tho' some people may not quite like the idea, finding it 'cheapens' the bag experience, but it's not noticeable fr the outside at all due to the smaller opening. People are always amazed how brand new my LDs look, even after a couple years of use.

I got these sheets from 'Daiso' in Singapore and cut them to shape, not sure if other craft stores has it.


----------



## vhelya

Chloe_c said:


> I've always placed clear plastic boards inside my bags to maintain their shapes before use and it has worked beautifully so far. Tho' some people may not quite like the idea, finding it 'cheapens' the bag experience, but it's not noticeable fr the outside at all due to the smaller opening. People are always amazed how brand new my LDs look, even after a couple years of use.
> 
> I got these sheets from 'Daiso' in Singapore and cut them to shape, not sure if other craft stores has it.




Yay, thanks so much for the idea..
I think I will try that if I decide to get the lambskin LD

I'm living in Singapore too  and I will go to Paris this Friday. I'm so excited and will definitely buy a LD bag from Dior Paris boutique.

I love the patent grey or red but the lambskin in pearlized grey or anemon color are also very pretty &#128525;

Now as long as all concerns can be minimized/ prevented, I can confidently make decision in which bag I like the most..

Thank you


----------



## Chloe_c

vhelya said:


> Yay, thanks so much for the idea..
> I think I will try that if I decide to get the lambskin LD
> 
> I'm living in Singapore too  and I will go to Paris this Friday. I'm so excited and will definitely buy a LD bag from Dior Paris boutique.
> 
> I love the patent grey or red but the lambskin in pearlized grey or anemon color are also very pretty &#128525;
> 
> Now as long as all concerns can be minimized/ prevented, I can confidently make decision in which bag I like the most..
> 
> Thank you



That's nice. You have to visit the flagship store at Ave Montaigne. And have enough luggage space if you are getting more than one bag. The boxes are bulky.


----------



## vhelya

Chloe_c said:


> That's nice. You have to visit the flagship store at Ave Montaigne. And have enough luggage space if you are getting more than one bag. The boxes are bulky.




Thank you 
This is my first time to visit Paris, it must be so much fun..

I contacted Dior by email and they are reserving a medium LD bag for me at Rue Royale boutique since it's the nearest boutique to the hotel I stay but I think I will go and visit Ave Montaigne as well, it seems not too far away 

I'm so excited, yay


----------



## vhelya

Hello, may I ask if anyone know this reference number: M0550OADU 11G?

The SA I contacted by email gave me that reference number when I requested for a pearlised grey lady dior. She didn't give me the picture and I couldn't find any picture from internet with that reference number..I have no idea if it's light/ dark grey or whether it's patent/ lambskin?

Thank you


----------



## averagejoe

Here is the new Christmas video from the Dior Beauty line:


----------



## LVLux

Does anyone know the current Dior Crossbody style bags Dior has released? TIA


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

anyone know the price of a lady dior medium in lambskin right now??
the last time i know it was at $3900 .


----------



## Nahreen

I bought the new Dior gold flakes nail polish. Will use it for Christmas.


----------



## averagejoe

Nahreen said:


> I bought the new Dior gold flakes nail polish. Will use it for Christmas.



I love that nail polish! It makes a beautiful gold leaf effect.


----------



## averagejoe

Here is the new Dior Pre-Fall collection (dubbed the new yearly Esprit Dior collection):

http://video.style.com/watch/complete-dior-pre-fall-2015-runway-show

Lots of beautiful bags, with new versions of the Be Dior which have modified handles (the handles are now elongated with 2 chubby chain rivets instead of two ovals). Unfortunately, the Boy Chanel copy is here too. I guess it's here to stay. Ugh.


----------



## LVLux

So Happy to have my New Lady Home...
(PS: I bought the glitter polish too-the bottle is adorable!)


----------



## ezabuk

Just wanted to add that I have managed to ruin not one but 2 patent grey leather coach totes and a matching purse so very wise to avoid patent light grey indeed - mine ended up with black splodges. I liked it so much I puchased another but that had transfer if MKs from a canvas printed MK bag and the purse was barely damaged - I ended up giving away both bags & the purse to friends who decided they still could use them due to light damage on one side each so not worth throwing away. I replaced my patent bag with another 3 lol! 1 in a deep fuschia pink from coach, plus 1 gucci in bright blue & 1 gucci grey instead (I am a bit worried about the metallic grey which is delivered tomorrow) but the rest is holding up fine but I love patent leather and hv learnt to stay away from light colours for sure - might skip & return the grey because of this thou.


----------



## majusaka

Heard several people saying that there will be a price increase on 6th Jan


----------



## Mooshooshoo

majusaka said:


> Heard several people saying that there will be a price increase on 6th Jan


Yes. My SA is telling me the same


----------



## majusaka

Mooshooshoo said:


> Yes. My SA is telling me the same


oh noooo!! I am still waiting for a specific diorissimo :cry:


----------



## chlbag2012

LVLux said:


> So Happy to have my New Lady Home...
> (PS: I bought the glitter polish too-the bottle is adorable!)



Stunning color?  May I ask for the name of color?  Thank you!


----------



## LVLux

chlbag2012 said:


> Stunning color?  May I ask for the name of color?  Thank you!



It is limited Edition from the Holiday Palette- there may be a few left in stores??? It is just clear w gold glitter in the short round bottle- they only released the gold glitter and a red for the Holiday.


----------



## rei35

I finally made it to Dior store in Costa Mesa last night. I saw MD pouch, diorissimo, and medium lady dior . Fuschia pouch was more gorgeous than I thought! I saw LD in rose poudre. It was beautiful but I found it a little too pale for me. What other light pink shades does Dior make besides rose poudre, rose clair, rose tandre, rose dragee???


----------



## averagejoe

rei35 said:


> I finally made it to Dior store in Costa Mesa last night. I saw MD pouch, diorissimo, and medium lady dior . Fuschia pouch was more gorgeous than I thought! I saw LD in rose poudre. It was beautiful but I found it a little too pale for me. What other light pink shades does Dior make besides rose poudre, rose clair, rose tandre, rose dragee???



Dior also makes Rosato, Bois de Rose, Petal, Foulard, and Malabar, which are all different shades of light pink.


----------



## rei35

averagejoe said:


> Dior also makes Rosato, Bois de Rose, Petal, Foulard, and Malabar, which are all different shades of light pink.



Thank you average joe! So many shades to pick from..do you know if they all come for lady dior?


----------



## averagejoe

rei35 said:


> Thank you average joe! So many shades to pick from..do you know if they all come for lady dior?



Not sure if the Lady Dior comes in Rosato and Malabar, but it definitely comes in the other 2 colours.


----------



## rei35

averagejoe said:


> Not sure if the Lady Dior comes in Rosato and Malabar, but it definitely comes in the other 2 colours.



Do you think Rose Clair is available for this season?


----------



## averagejoe

rei35 said:


> Do you think Rose Clair is available for this season?



Rose Clair is carried over season after season, so it should definitely be available. It comes in patent and lambskin so you can choose the type of leather, too.


----------



## rei35

averagejoe said:


> Rose Clair is carried over season after season, so it should definitely be available. It comes in patent and lambskin so you can choose the type of leather, too.



That's great. Thank you averagejoe! I will definitely check out soon.


----------



## rei35

I found this pic courtesy of fashion_guru86
I'm wondering is this Rose Clair? I love this pink.


----------



## averagejoe

rei35 said:


> I found this pic courtesy of fashion_guru86
> I'm wondering is this Rose Clair? I love this pink.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2853798



Yes, this is Rose Clair


----------



## rei35

averagejoe said:


> Yes, this is Rose Clair



Great color. Thank you!


----------



## rei35

I'm looking a coin purse like LV zippy one. Does Dior make a coin purse too? I saw a miss dior small wallet but it's a little too bigger than I want.


----------



## averagejoe

rei35 said:


> I'm looking a coin purse like LV zippy one. Does Dior make a coin purse too? I saw a miss dior small wallet but it's a little too bigger than I want.



Dior makes a few coin purses. They used to have a Miss Dior one that was so cute, but I'm not sure if it is available anymore.


----------



## rei35

averagejoe said:


> Dior makes a few coin purses. They used to have a Miss Dior one that was so cute, but I'm not sure if it is available anymore.



Thank you joe, if they don't or it's hard to find then I'll just get a LV one bc it has cc slots inside.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

rei35 said:


> Thank you joe, if they don't or it's hard to find then I'll just get a LV one bc it has cc slots inside.


Smooth calf, grained and cannage lambskin coinpurses...


----------



## rei35

Mooshooshoo said:


> Smooth calf, grained and cannage lambskin coinpurses...



So cute!!!  I'm so interested!!


I found this..called lady dior mini zip purse


----------



## Mooshooshoo

rei35 said:


> So cute!!! Do they have compartment and cc slots??? I'm so interested!!


No Rei, just leather lining.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

rei35 said:


> So cute!!!  I'm so interested!!
> 
> 
> I found this..called lady dior mini zip purse


That's available through the website, £300 for lamb and £410 for patent calfskin in the UK...

http://www.dior.com/couture/en_gb/w...-dior-mini-zip-purse-in-black-lambskin-6-4936


----------



## rei35

Mooshooshoo said:


> No Rei, just leather lining.



OMG so cute&#9829; I need a compartment and cc slots for my wallet so now I'm thinking of mini zip wallet (I edited my last post) but I want this as my cosmetics pouch!! I usually carry only a lip gloss and q tips (in case my eye makeup gets smudged)


----------



## rei35

Mooshooshoo said:


> That's available through the website, £300 here...
> 
> http://www.dior.com/couture/en_gb/w...-dior-mini-zip-purse-in-black-lambskin-6-4936



Thank you Mooshooshoo! Hope it's available in the US as well. I like the price too. 300 pounds is like US$450 and it's less than LV vernis zcp..I wish Dior USA starts online shopping service too.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

rei35 said:


> OMG so cute&#9829; I need a compartment and cc slots for my wallet so now I'm thinking of mini zip wallet (I edited my last post) but I want this as my cosmetics pouch!! I usually carry only a lip gloss and q tips (in case my eye makeup gets smudged)


The little coin purses would make a mini cosmetic pouch Rei, no problem. They are £260 for the lamb and £290 for the smooth calf. There are larger versions too if you wanted to carry a little more...(smooth calf £470)


----------



## rei35

Mooshooshoo said:


> The little coin purses would make a mini cosmetic pouch Rei, no problem. They are £260 for the lamb and £290 for the smooth calf. There are larger versions too if you wanted to carry a little more...



Beautiful!!!&#9829; Thank you so much. You have many pics. I wish I could fly to UK right now!!! I'm always interested in Harrods and want to visit London so badly.


----------



## josiren

Hi. ... 

Hopefully i can get some help here. ..

Does anyone knows. . Or have tried purchasing Dior or any others from within EU and had their tax chopped by customs in Lhr? 

Eg.. buying from Germany... but taking a train to Lhr and 
Departing from lhr...

Thanks for your input ^^


----------



## Mooshooshoo

josiren said:


> Hi. ...
> 
> Hopefully i can get some help here. ..
> 
> Does anyone knows. . Or have tried purchasing Dior or any others from within EU and had their tax chopped by customs in Lhr?
> 
> Eg.. buying from Germany... but taking a train to Lhr and
> Departing from lhr...
> 
> Thanks for your input ^^


No, Dior only give tax reductions if you are taking a flight outside the EU....


----------



## josiren

Mooshooshoo said:


> No, Dior only give tax reductions if you are taking a flight outside the EU....




Yup yup... im not from the EU.. so i will depart from LHR for sure. .. 
Thing is. . I intend to purchase Dior from germany.. so.. possible to get my VAT refund from Lhr in this case?


----------



## Mooshooshoo

josiren said:


> Yup yup... im not from the EU.. so i will depart from LHR for sure. ..
> Thing is. . I intend to purchase Dior from germany.. so.. possible to get my VAT refund from Lhr in this case?


I've replied to your post in the UK thread with the contact details for Heathrow. The best thing would be to contact them and ask...


----------



## josiren

Mooshooshoo said:


> I've replied to your post in the UK thread with the contact details for Heathrow. The best thing would be to contact them and ask...




Thanks so much Mooshooshoo =)

Shall do that ..


----------



## cerezah

Does anyone know if the old style Panarea bag is still available in Paris? I'm going to go there on a holiday in March and was hoping to get it, but all I see now is the new style.. :/


----------



## averagejoe

cerezah said:


> Does anyone know if the old style Panarea bag is still available in Paris? I'm going to go there on a holiday in March and was hoping to get it, but all I see now is the new style.. :/



They probably don't display them, but may have some in storage. You can give the 30 Avenue Montaigne store a call to see if they have any.


----------



## Loveheart

josiren said:


> Hi. ...
> 
> Hopefully i can get some help here. ..
> 
> Does anyone knows. . Or have tried purchasing Dior or any others from within EU and had their tax chopped by customs in Lhr?
> 
> Eg.. buying from Germany... but taking a train to Lhr and
> Departing from lhr...
> 
> Thanks for your input ^^



I don't think you can claim taxes paid in Germany back in the UK?


----------



## Missh1

josiren said:


> Yup yup... im not from the EU.. so i will depart from LHR for sure. ..
> Thing is. . I intend to purchase Dior from germany.. so.. possible to get my VAT refund from Lhr in this case?



Well, I don't know if this will help you, but I purchased Dior goods at Austria, Czech Republic and Germany and I was able to get my tax refund in Paris. Still, LND is part of the EU but sometimes they have different rules (you have to go through customs and have other currency...). 
So, I'm not 100% sure! But I think that are good chances. Please, let me know if you find out if it's possible or not! I'm curious now. (:


----------



## prestondobe

nataliam1976 said:


> I figured that since Megs and Vlad let the designer subforums have one off topic thread, we shouldnt wait any longer with having one here !
> 
> I suggest we gossip about Mrs Beckham, purchases of other brands, emi´s avatars and everything else that comes to mind here !
> 
> Lemme start ...where are you all saying hello to year 2009? Im at home, stuck with my SO and his 10 year old son...I have a lot of good movies and caramel candy ready...maybe some dooleys too


Could someone please tell me what year my bag was made if the production series is 36?
Thank you


----------



## averagejoe

prestondobe said:


> Could someone please tell me what year my bag was made if the production series is 36?
> Thank you



Please provide us with the date code (sometimes called the serial code) of the bag. The production code doesn't tell us anything about when the bag is made.


----------



## prestondobe

averagejoe said:


> Please provide us with the date code (sometimes called the serial code) of the bag. The production code doesn't tell us anything about when the bag is made.


Here is the serial code of the bag 36-BN-0027. Thank you ever so much for your help


----------



## averagejoe

prestondobe said:


> Here is the serial code of the bag 36-BN-0027. Thank you ever so much for your help



Your bag was made in 2007


----------



## pearlgrass

Hello,

May I know what other solid colors available in medium size Lady Dior? I have checked the Dior website and only a few colors shown. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## cosmicathena

Hello everyone,
I am going to dubai next month and i am going to make my first lady dior purchase. I am in a dilemma as to whether should i buy the classic black in medium or should i buy the tri colour ld from the fall winter 2013 (grey, pink and pale blue). Also is it possible to still find this particular tri colour in store. Can anyone let me know if its available in any of the dior boutiques in dubai. Thankyou


----------



## majusaka

pearlgrass said:


> Hello,
> 
> May I know what other solid colors available in medium size Lady Dior? I have checked the Dior website and only a few colors shown.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Last time when I was in the boutique, I saw navy, fuchsia, neon yellow, watermelon red, grey, some metallic ones, red, black, light blue, purple. Lots of colors!


----------



## nycmamaofone

Weird question guys: which side are you supposed to put the strap on for Lady Dior: on the same side as the charms or the other one?


----------



## averagejoe

nycmamaofone said:


> Weird question guys: which side are you supposed to put the strap on for Lady Dior: on the same side as the charms or the other one?



You're supposed to put one of the clasps on the same side as the charms, and one on the opposite side. Be sure to put the clasp in front of the handles so that the handles stay upright when you use the strap.


----------



## nycmamaofone

averagejoe said:


> You're supposed to put one of the clasps on the same side as the charms, and one on the opposite side. Be sure to put the clasp in front of the handles so that the handles stay upright when you use the strap.




Thanks AverageJoe!


----------



## Hanakimi

Guys, do any of you own both Hermes and Dior? I've wanted a Miss Dior but the color I liked sold out/was never available in the U.S., depending on the source. I like the Hermes Halzan quite a bit, too, although I've never seen it in person. But I've heard such terrible stories about Hermes' treatment in stores that it makes me hesitant. That holier-than-thou attitude doesn't fly with me. Does anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## averagejoe

Hanakimi said:


> Guys, do any of you own both Hermes and Dior? I've wanted a Miss Dior but the color I liked sold out/was never available in the U.S., depending on the source. I like the Hermes Halzan quite a bit, too, although I've never seen it in person. But I've heard such terrible stories about Hermes' treatment in stores that it makes me hesitant. That holier-than-thou attitude doesn't fly with me. Does anyone have any thoughts?



If you were deciding between the Hermes Evelyn (or even the H-bag) and the Miss Dior, then I would definitely say the Hermes. But in this case, I have to say the Miss Dior. The Halzan looks gimmicky with all of the things going on the front, including the buckle and handles. In my opinion, the Halzan looks a bit odd in the wrong way.

With Dior you are getting exceptional quality and craftsmanship, so you won't be disappointed with your purchase.


----------



## Hanakimi

averagejoe said:


> If you were deciding between the Hermes Evelyn (or even the H-bag) and the Miss Dior, then I would definitely say the Hermes. But in this case, I have to say the Miss Dior. The Halzan looks gimmicky with all of the things going on the front, including the buckle and handles. In my opinion, the Halzan looks a bit odd in the wrong way.
> 
> With Dior you are getting exceptional quality and craftsmanship, so you won't be disappointed with your purchase.



Thanks for the reply, averagejoe! 

If it were between the Evelyne and the Miss Dior, why would you go for the Evelyne?


----------



## averagejoe

Hanakimi said:


> Thanks for the reply, averagejoe!
> 
> If it were between the Evelyne and the Miss Dior, why would you go for the Evelyne?



I like the leather on the Evelyne more than lambskin. Plus I like the design of the Evelyn.


----------



## Sakurai888

averagejoe said:


> You're supposed to put one of the clasps on the same side as the charms, and one on the opposite side. Be sure to put the clasp in front of the handles so that the handles stay upright when you use the strap.



Hi Averagejoe,

interesting fact about where to put the clasp . Is there any reason why it has to be on the same side as the charms? I always put them on the other side  but can't be more agree about the strap has to be clasped in front of the handles. once i did it behind the handles and they came floppy all the way, i have to stop midway to correct the clasps position


----------



## madeofdreams

Hi all, 

I am in my mid thirties and I am considering a medium lady Dior. Actually, I have already decided on getting it but I can't figure out the colour. I am leaning towards a dark colour as I don't tend to baby my bags that much. I am intrigued by Fuschia, Purple and Dark Navy Blue. Do you think it's too much to carry a Fuschia at my age / in 10 years time? Be honest please  thanks


----------



## Mooshooshoo

madeofdreams said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am in my mid thirties and I am considering a medium lady Dior. Actually, I have already decided on getting it but I can't figure out the colour. I am leaning towards a dark colour as I don't tend to baby my bags that much. I am intrigued by Fuschia, Purple and Dark Navy Blue. Do you think it's too much to carry a Fuschia at my age / in 10 years time? Be honest please  thanks


I will be 52 on Saturday and carry fuchsia, orange, red, pink, purple, violet and various other coloured bags. Age has absolutely no bearing on what colour bag you carry - unless you allow it to


----------



## nycmamaofone

Another question (couldn't find it when I did a search): what is the best way to store a Lady Dior? I put it in the dust bag, in the box, and then laid it down, but on second thought I wondered if it would be better to keep it upright? Any thoughts on this to minimize damage?


----------



## Mooshooshoo

nycmamaofone said:


> Another question (couldn't find it when I did a search): what is the best way to store a Lady Dior? I put it in the dust bag, in the box, and then laid it down, but on second thought I wondered if it would be better to keep it upright? Any thoughts on this to minimize damage?


It is better to store any quilted bag upright as pressure on the quilts will, over time, cause them to flatten. Ideally store your bags in a dry well ventilated place away from bright light or direct sources of heat.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Mooshooshoo said:


> It is better to store any quilted bag upright as pressure on the quilts will, over time, cause them to flatten. Ideally store your bags in a dry well ventilated place away from bright light or direct sources of heat.




Thanks Mooshooshoo, that makes a lot of sense. &#128522;


----------



## Grintea

@madeofdreams @mooshooshoo yep the brighter colours from Dior are absolutely stunning!!  
But a darker shade that you're looking at would be easier to maintain, prob less stains to be worried about.

(I'm new here so I'm horrible with the quoting function... just cant seem to quote ppl correctly :/ ) 

Also, does anyone know which season was the turquoise & electric blue LD from and if they can be found in boutiques anymore? Thanks!


----------



## madeofdreams

@mooshooshoo @grintea - thanks for the advice! Yes I agree the Dior colours are really striking and pretty. I am so not a pink person and yet I find myself drawn to the Fuschia and Rose The pink (which @mooshooshoo posted in the Dior Selfridges thread)... And the grey. Sigh.


----------



## Sakurai888

nycmamaofone said:


> Another question (couldn't find it when I did a search): what is the best way to store a Lady Dior? I put it in the dust bag, in the box, and then laid it down, but on second thought I wondered if it would be better to keep it upright? Any thoughts on this to minimize damage?



it's easier to store it upright for Lady Dior inside the box as it has the 4 metal stands at the bottom of the bag. Also Dior's box is flat all around unlike Chanel. Up to now storing the Chanel quilted bag is still a challenge for me. as for Dior it's far more mind calming


----------



## averagejoe

Just wanted to share a picture that Tommy Ton took of a fashion show attender in Paris with her gorgeous python Lady Dior bag.


----------



## Grintea

madeofdreams said:


> @mooshooshoo @grintea - thanks for the advice! Yes I agree the Dior colours are really striking and pretty. I am so not a pink person and yet I find myself drawn to the Fuschia and Rose The pink (which @mooshooshoo posted in the Dior Selfridges thread)... And the grey. Sigh.



No worries  I finally figured out how to quote!! Mmm fuschia & bois de rose are both stunning... Depends on the look that you are going for. I'm leaning towards fuschia because i prefer bright colours and i would hate to worry about obvious colour transfers on the lighter shades, but that's just my personal preference. 

Teehee you are tempting me to get a LD too. I was deciding between a Boy Chanel/ 2.55 and a LD... Still can't come to a decision. Helpp too difficult a choice


----------



## averagejoe

This video shows how much work went into one of the razor-sharp pleated dresses from the Dior Haute Couture show presented on Monday this week:



The amount of the work it takes to make those pleats is extraordinary!


----------



## rei35

madeofdreams said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am in my mid thirties and I am considering a medium lady Dior. Actually, I have already decided on getting it but I can't figure out the colour. I am leaning towards a dark colour as I don't tend to baby my bags that much. I am intrigued by Fuschia, Purple and Dark Navy Blue. Do you think it's too much to carry a Fuschia at my age / in 10 years time? Be honest please  thanks




I think Dior pink colors are made more for mature ladies in my opinion. They are very elegant. 
And age shouldn't decide what you carry..my mother in law is 60. She loves pink and I think she looks great.


----------



## Nahreen

I want fuchsia and I am closing on 40. Look at Lisa Vanderpump, she is over 50 and loves pink.


----------



## rei35

Mooshooshoo said:


> I will be 52 on Saturday and carry fuchsia, orange, red, pink, purple, violet and various other coloured bags. Age has absolutely no bearing on what colour bag you carry - unless you allow it to



Happy Birthday Mooshooshoo&#9829; Hope you have a wonderful day


----------



## Mooshooshoo

rei35 said:


> Happy Birthday Mooshooshoo&#9829; Hope you have a wonderful day


Thank you very much


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Don't forget to vote in the Vogue "It-bag" poll....

www.vogue.com/projects/8072087/it-bag-election-2015/


----------



## averagejoe

Mooshooshoo said:


> Don't forget to vote in the Vogue "It-bag" poll....
> 
> www.vogue.com/projects/8072087/it-bag-election-2015/



I personally think that the bag that will get the longest wait-list is probably the Chanel messenger. Any time Chanel makes a funky bag (i.e. the Lego, the Chanel No5, the graffiti backpack, etc.) it retails for a ridiculously high price and sells out almost instantaneously.


----------



## Grintea

averagejoe said:


> I personally think that the bag that will get the longest wait-list is probably the Chanel messenger. Any time Chanel makes a funky bag (i.e. the Lego, the Chanel No5, the graffiti backpack, etc.) it retails for a ridiculously high price and sells out almost instantaneously.



Yeah the Lego is insanely priced... tbh, it looks really good but might not be worth the price. You reckon it's worth it?


----------



## averagejoe

Grintea said:


> Yeah the Lego is insanely priced... tbh, it looks really good but might not be worth the price. You reckon it's worth it?



Not worth the insane price tag for just plastic. I rather get a timeless Hermes at that price.


----------



## Grintea

averagejoe said:


> Not worth the insane price tag for just plastic. I rather get a timeless Hermes at that price.



Hmm true a kelly is dreamy! On my wish list for now


----------



## averagejoe

Galliano's first collection for Maison Martin Margiela after his departure from Dior was finally uploaded on YouTube:


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Dior made the blog, with the Smudley's blue with sparkles Lady, Panthere's fab Python Diorific and Chauham's cherry Lady 

http://www.purseblog.com/purse-forum/purseforum-roundup-february-13/


----------



## rk4265

Has anyone seen the new espadrilles? Price?


----------



## MADD APPLES

I don't think the color matter with age it's how you wear it


----------



## averagejoe

Here is a trailer of the "Dior and I" documentary:


----------



## barbie444

Hi,
Anyone know the price of a Mini Lady Dior in Patent Black in France?
Thank You


----------



## honey

averagejoe said:


> Here is a trailer of the "Dior and I" documentary:





Any news on when/if it will be shown in Toronto?


----------



## averagejoe

honey said:


> Any news on when/if it will be shown in Toronto?



No news. They don't have any Toronto screenings listed on their website.


----------



## SandySummer

barbie444 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone know the price of a Mini Lady Dior in Patent Black in France?
> 
> Thank You




2000 euros as of end of January


----------



## barbie444

Thanks!


SandySummer said:


> 2000 euros as of end of January


----------



## averagejoe

Rihanna is set to star in the upcoming Secret Garden Versailles (4th installment). 

http://wwd.com/media-news/fashion-m...in-diors-latest-secret-garden-video-10095323/

I guess they will be using her music instead of Depeche Mode this time.


----------



## averagejoe

Two behind-the-scenes images from Rihanna's Dior Secret Garden:


----------



## missmoimoi

I bought my first preloved bag this week but it wasn't Dior. Help me name these vintage Dior bags out of curiosity.  Two top handles are a cross between these, totally East West:


----------



## averagejoe

missmoimoi said:


> I bought my first preloved bag this week but it wasn't Dior. Help me name these vintage Dior bags out of curiosity.  Two top handles are a cross between these, totally East West:
> View attachment 2927490
> View attachment 2927491



This is called the My Dior bag.


----------



## missmoimoi

averagejoe said:


> This is called the My Dior bag.




Hey thanks!  One was this colour, all leather lined but also had small flap pockets at either end and wasn't as tall.  Both versions were squat, elongated East West.  Right now, I think they're priced too high but they just arrived at preloved boutique.

The cognac leather version would temp me more if it was taller like this one.  The other one is white Python and linen-canvas?


----------



## averagejoe

missmoimoi said:


> Hey thanks!  One was this colour, all leather lined but also had small flap pockets at either end and wasn't as tall.  Both versions were squat, elongated East West.  Right now, I think they're priced too high but they just arrived at preloved boutique.
> 
> The cognac leather version would temp me more if it was taller like this one.  The other one is white Python and linen-canvas?
> View attachment 2927687



In this taller, double-pocket style, they have an all-white leather one, as well as python and linen canvas. They also have a white leather with shimmering white Dior logo canvas (very pretty).


----------



## runr25

New to the forum. Art collector. Just bought my wife this Dior diorette enamel and amethyst ring. I have seen several at auction and I think i got a decent price. Box and papers incl. $3.5k US. 

Thoughts??? Thanx


----------



## averagejoe

runr25 said:


> New to the forum. Art collector. Just bought my wife this Dior diorette enamel and amethyst ring. I have seen several at auction and I think i got a decent price. Box and papers incl. $3.5k US.
> 
> Thoughts??? Thanx



Wow that's an amazing price! Congratulations! It's a superb piece!


----------



## runr25

@averagejoe - thanks for the quick response!  I've been watching these on auction sites for about a year now.  I've showed my wife once or twice just to get a response, thinking one day i would have an opportunity to get one.  I'm thrilled, but just wanted to make sure I haven't overpaid too much.  Seems like the new rings with bigger stones retail around $11k +, but this style with the amethyst and diamond retail somewhere $8k plus?  I was thinking a worn ring with box & papers might be around $5k or so.  I have to get it cleaned (although it looks spotless) and maybe sized down for her, since she has small fingers.


----------



## averagejoe

runr25 said:


> @averagejoe - thanks for the quick response!  I've been watching these on auction sites for about a year now.  I've showed my wife once or twice just to get a response, thinking one day i would have an opportunity to get one.  I'm thrilled, but just wanted to make sure I haven't overpaid too much.  Seems like the new rings with bigger stones retail around $11k +, but this style with the amethyst and diamond retail somewhere $8k plus?  I was thinking a worn ring with box & papers might be around $5k or so.  I have to get it cleaned (although it looks spotless) and maybe sized down for her, since she has small fingers.



You got an amazing deal. I don't see any wear on the lacquer, which means that the owner took good care of it.


----------



## honey

averagejoe said:


> No news. They don't have any Toronto screenings listed on their website.



Great news!!!! 

Dior and I will be shown in Toronto on April 10th at the Cineplex Yonge & Dundas


----------



## averagejoe

honey said:


> Great news!!!!
> 
> Dior and I will be shown in Toronto on April 10th at the Cineplex Yonge & Dundas



Oh!!! I gotta look for tickets!


----------



## honey

Please let me know. I really would hate to miss it!!


----------



## averagejoe

honey said:


> Great news!!!!
> 
> Dior and I will be shown in Toronto on April 10th at the Cineplex Yonge & Dundas



I'm on Cineplex's website to see if I can find tickets but somehow some dates are not available for movie listings, including April 10 (maybe on the account of this screening).


----------



## honey

It's listed as My Dior


----------



## averagejoe

honey said:


> Please let me know. I really would hate to miss it!!



Me too! 

Would you happen to know where we may get tickets? I haven't attended a screening before not even for TIFF) so I wouldn't know where or how to buy the tickets. I can visit the Cineplex on Thursday this week to ask, though.


----------



## honey

No idea but I'll let you know if I find out..


----------



## averagejoe

http://www.cineplex.com/Movie/my-dior

That's a synopsis, but no details on how to buy tickets.


----------



## averagejoe

honey said:


> No idea but I'll let you know if I find out..



Same here! I'll let you know if I find out.


----------



## anitalilac

missmoimoi said:


> Hey thanks!  One was this colour, all leather lined but also had small flap pockets at either end and wasn't as tall.  Both versions were squat, elongated East West.  Right now, I think they're priced too high but they just arrived at preloved boutique.
> 
> The cognac leather version would temp me more if it was taller like this one.  The other one is white Python and linen-canvas?
> View attachment 2927687



Wow! That is gorgeous! What season was this? 
And how much is it now?


----------



## missmoimoi

anitalilac said:


> Wow! That is gorgeous! What season was this?
> And how much is it now?



I know very little about Dior but I came across the EW version of this bag in a pre-loved boutique.  Both are in mint condition.

The brown leather one is $17xx cad and the silk-linen canvas with python (white) is over $2k.  I took a closer look at the brown leather version and it's lined in ultra buttery soft leather (lambskin I presume).


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Popularity is definitely growing for Dior it appears. Three of our forum members made the blog round up....

http://www.purseblog.com/purse-forum/purseforum-roundup-march-20/


----------



## averagejoe

Mooshooshoo said:


> Popularity is definitely growing for Dior it appears. Three of our forum members made the blog round up....
> 
> http://www.purseblog.com/purse-forum/purseforum-roundup-march-20/



It's about time! Hard not to notice exceptional designs and quality


----------



## pasitmd1990

Hi everyone i am new here. i have a question. i just got this lady dior bag. It was made in 2000. i am not sure it is a medium size or not because the height of this bag is only 7 inch.


----------



## averagejoe

pasitmd1990 said:


> Hi everyone i am new here. i have a question. i just got this lady dior bag. It was made in 2000. i am not sure it is a medium size or not because the height of this bag is only 7 inch.



It's the medium.


----------



## bakchoy

I have a question about lady dior! Is there any way to tell the authenticity card belongs to a particular bag? I recently bought a pre-owned that came with the card and the receipt. The reference number MO550PVRP(821) matches what SA wrote on the receipt. But I'm not sure if these belong to the lady dior I bought.. Any help is appreciated!!


----------



## bakchoy

I just called HR Dior to verify. They said there is nothing inside the bag to check if the warranty/ authenticity card belongs to the bag. Does anyone know if ref: MO550PVRP(821) corresponds to lady dior in pearl grey? Thanks!!


----------



## navnav

I noticed some lady dior mini comes with an adjustable leather strap and some not adjustable? What is the difference? Can someone clarify? Thank u in advance! p.s I am not referring to the new version strap with chain. I mean the old version strap.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Fall 2015 pics on the Purseblog....

http://www.purseblog.com/christian-dior/dior-continues-its-solid-handbags-streak-for-fall-2015/


----------



## averagejoe

For all the Torontonians here, Holt Renfrew Bloor St. is featuring 2 Dior handbags in their windows. There is a large patent red Lady Dior, and also a large Diorissimo in a minty green colour with pink lining. 

It's the first time I've seen a Dior bag in their window. I didn't think they would feature bags from their in-store concessions.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Dior made the April Roundup news, this time with Smudleybear's thread on the D-light bags....

http://www.purseblog.com/purse-forum/purseforum-roundup-april-10/


----------



## averagejoe

Here are the Dior bags in the window of Holt Renfrew Bloor St:


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

Hello does anyone know if Dior has a spa service for older handbags? My lady could use a trip. TIA


----------



## averagejoe

Puttin On Ayers said:


> Hello does anyone know if Dior has a spa service for older handbags? My lady could use a trip. TIA



They should be able to since they are doing it for the newer Lady Dior bags.


----------



## mimicry26

Hi
Just wondering if anyone know, do they still sell the old panarea?


----------



## averagejoe

ThisVNChick just posted the Miss Dior bag in the Authentic Dior Finds thread from Woodbury. It's at a great price so get it while there are still some in stock. I think it works out to be 30% off.

That being said, I'm quite surprised to see this bag there, just as I was surprised to see some of the older versions of the Dior Soft. I thought they would never go on sale.


----------



## averagejoe

mimicry26 said:


> Hi
> Just wondering if anyone know, do they still sell the old panarea?



Very few boutiques carry the old style now. It's whatever is left over from before. 

You should contact an SA to get them to track one down for you.


----------



## honey

I can't believe that Winners carries Dior!?!?


----------



## averagejoe

honey said:


> I can't believe that Winners carries Dior!?!?



Very very rarely. It's like once every year or something that a piece shows up there. They sometimes carry Chanel and Louis Vuitton as well. The same winners had a Louis Vuitton Epi Noe bag, and a Chanel Classic Flap (it didn't look used but it looked more vintage i.e. the quilts were flatter and the hardware was a very yellow gold).

By the way, I helped you delete your post in the other thread


----------



## averagejoe

honey said:


> I can't believe that Winners carries Dior!?!?



The Winners price for the Miss Dior is still better than buying it at the outlet in the US because of our insanely low dollar (compared to the USD) and also, you don't have to pay the extra duties on the bag if you buy it in Canada.

However, the Miss Dior bag has actually sold out. I went back four days later and it was gone.


----------



## honey

averagejoe said:


> Very very rarely. It's like once every year or something that a piece shows up there. They sometimes carry Chanel and Louis Vuitton as well. The same winners had a Louis Vuitton Epi Noe bag, and a Chanel Classic Flap (it didn't look used but it looked more vintage i.e. the quilts were flatter and the hardware was a very yellow gold).
> 
> By the way, I helped you delete your post in the other thread


Thank you for deleting my post. 

Good good know that there can be some Dior and Chanel finds at Winners. I had no idea. Not surprised that someone already bought the Miss Dior bag.  With our lower dollar and price increases I'm trying to stick to one bag every 2 -3 years.


----------



## OneMoreDay

How often does Dior do a croc version of Lady Dior? Does it have to be Special Ordered?


----------



## averagejoe

The Dior Christal that Ak3 posted on the Dior finds thread is an amazing price! It's over 50% off the retail!

I would totally buy it if I didn't just buy the Dior VIII (and if my Costco has it, that is).


----------



## averagejoe

OneMoreDay said:


> How often does Dior do a croc version of Lady Dior? Does it have to be Special Ordered?



Dior offers several croc versions of the Lady Dior each season, but boutiques will often only carry one or two pieces depending on the location.

You can also special order them and get them customized to your liking, but these cost about (I think) 30% more than the ones that are not made-to-order.


----------



## OneMoreDay

averagejoe said:


> Dior offers several croc versions of the Lady Dior each season, but boutiques will often only carry one or two pieces depending on the location.
> 
> You can also special order them and get them customized to your liking, but these cost about (I think) 30% more than the ones that are not made-to-order.


Thanks! A mini Lady Dior in croc is the dream.


----------



## ak3

averagejoe said:


> The Dior Christal that Ak3 posted on the Dior finds thread is an amazing price! It's over 50% off the retail!
> 
> I would totally buy it if I didn't just buy the Dior VIII (and if my Costco has it, that is).



Happy to contribute


----------



## mimicry26

averagejoe said:


> Very few boutiques carry the old style now. It's whatever is left over from before.
> 
> You should contact an SA to get them to track one down for you.



hi
thank you


----------



## OneMoreDay

Help! Does anyone have more details on this clutch?

http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28242986&postcount=2655


----------



## averagejoe

OneMoreDay said:


> Help! Does anyone have more details on this clutch?
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28242986&postcount=2655



This looks like the Dior Evening Pouch from the Lady Dior line done in the Cruise 2015 scarf-print motif. The material is printed canvas.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Thanks for identifying the bag. I love it.


----------



## iceshimmer27

I was wondering if the dior pros here could help me with something. I'm still kinda new with the dior diorissimo. I recently saw on the thread about the Ultra Black diorissimo! It is soooo gorgeous! &#128516; i wanted to know where could this beauty be found, and does it come in a small size? My bg sa quoted me a price of $3450 ...is that a small or medium size? Sorry forthe many questions. 
TIA! &#9786;


----------



## purse_gaga

iceshimmer27 said:


> I was wondering if the dior pros here could help me with something. I'm still kinda new with the dior diorissimo. I recently saw on the thread about the Ultra Black diorissimo! It is soooo gorgeous! [emoji1] i wanted to know where could this beauty be found, and does it come in a small size? My bg sa quoted me a price of $3450 ...is that a small or medium size? Sorry forthe many questions.
> TIA! [emoji5]




That is the mini size. Sizing goes from mini to medium to large. A medium is available at Dior San Francisco.


----------



## iceshimmer27

purse_gaga said:


> That is the mini size. Sizing goes from mini to medium to large. A medium is available at Dior San Francisco.




Oh okie...thank you! Medium as in the ultra black? Do you know if it comes in the mini size?


----------



## purse_gaga

iceshimmer27 said:


> Oh okie...thank you! Medium as in the ultra black? Do you know if it comes in the mini size?




Yes, i saw a medium ultra black. Not sure if it does come in the mini. Perhaps someone else here can verify.


----------



## iceshimmer27

purse_gaga said:


> Yes, i saw a medium ultra black. Not sure if it does come in the mini. Perhaps someone else here can verify.




Ok, thank you!


----------



## Vtzshedevil

Has anyone seen the new dior bag called Diorama?? I havent seen it in person but online it looks beautiful!! I think its the Chanel Boy version of Dior


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Vtzshedevil said:


> Has anyone seen the new dior bag called Diorama?? I havent seen it in person but online it looks beautiful!! I think its the Chanel Boy version of Dior


There is a thread about the Diorama here...

http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/diorama-893753.html

It's proving a fairly popular design with Dior forum members


----------



## Purseonic Woman

averagejoe said:


> ThisVNChick just posted the Miss Dior bag in the Authentic Dior Finds thread from Woodbury. It's at a great price so get it while there are still some in stock. I think it works out to be 30% off.
> 
> That being said, I'm quite surprised to see this bag there, just as I was surprised to see some of the older versions of the Dior Soft. I thought they would never go on sale.



So, the outlet in Woodbury is still open?  What types of bags do they carry and do they ship?
Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

Purseonic Woman said:


> So, the outlet in Woodbury is still open?  What types of bags do they carry and do they ship?
> Thank you!



Yes, it is still open. I don't know if they offer to ship (they won't ship internationally, that's for sure).


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

sorry if this question has been asked before but are there any authentic websites that sale new Dior bags? I don't know why Saks online and NM dont sell them online


----------



## averagejoe

tua said:


> sorry if this question has been asked before but are there any authentic websites that sale new Dior bags? I don't know why Saks online and NM dont sell them online



Dior sells its handbags exclusively through their boutiques and (only select styles) on their website. Saks and NM has Dior concessions in their stores which are owned and operated by Dior, so Saks and NM do not own the Dior merchandise to sell.

At the moment, there is no online retailer that is authorized to sell Dior, other than Dior.com. Dior.com only ships to a few countries, and you cannot buy poplar bags like the Diorissimo, Lady Dior, and Be Dior on it. You can buy the Panarea or Dior Soft, though.


----------



## Purseonic Woman

averagejoe said:


> Yes, it is still open. I don't know if they offer to ship (they won't ship internationally, that's for sure).


Thank you!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

averagejoe said:


> Dior sells its handbags exclusively through their boutiques and (only select styles) on their website. Saks and NM has Dior concessions in their stores which are owned and operated by Dior, so Saks and NM do not own the Dior merchandise to sell.
> 
> At the moment, there is no online retailer that is authorized to sell Dior, other than Dior.com. Dior.com only ships to a few countries, and you cannot buy poplar bags like the Diorissimo, Lady Dior, and Be Dior on it. You can buy the Panarea or Dior Soft, though.


thank you so much for ur response I think i need to plan a trip to NYC to view the bag in person I recently discovered the Lady Dior bag and i've fallen in love for some reason Dior was never on my radar.


----------



## Sakurai888

i have to say Dior's craftmanship and quality is still very well maintained among its levelled competitors. i have the lambskin LDs, the hardware, the structure and the 'sturdiness' of the lambskin is still top notch! i bang my bags several times , i don't know why i keep banging my LDs , i guess it's due to the boxy structure but the condition is still flawless. the hardware is soo smooth and shiny. the lambskin is soft but not prone to scratch unlike the next door brand  hopefully it could be more sought after especially with the new designs which i find very pretty, simple and relevant to all ladies out there


----------



## averagejoe

Sakurai888 said:


> i have to say Dior's craftmanship and quality is still very well maintained among its levelled competitors. i have the lambskin LDs, the hardware, the structure and the 'sturdiness' of the lambskin is still top notch! i bang my bags several times , i don't know why i keep banging my LDs , i guess it's due to the boxy structure but the condition is still flawless. the hardware is soo smooth and shiny. the lambskin is soft but not prone to scratch unlike the next door brand  hopefully it could be more sought after especially with the new designs which i find very pretty, simple and relevant to all ladies out there



I agree. Dior's hardware is impressively smooth. It's not the same at some other brands. In fact, some premium brands are so bad that their hardware looks a bit warped (almost lumpy). I was looking at a pair of Givenchy chain sandals and the chain details look cheap, unfortunately. The surface of the chain was uneven, and not in a deliberate way either.


----------



## averagejoe

Cute Dior accessories video:

http://www.dior.com/diormag/en_gb/article/place-your-bets?image=2157


----------



## Mooshooshoo

averagejoe said:


> Cute Dior accessories video:
> 
> http://www.dior.com/diormag/en_gb/article/place-your-bets?image=2157


Saw this on the Dior IG post, loving the Diorama baby pouch.... Waiting for Intel on them. That red patent looks gorgeous &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## honey

Please get the Intel on the Trio PAss too! [emoji6]


----------



## averagejoe

Mooshooshoo said:


> Saw this on the Dior IG post, loving the Diorama baby pouch.... Waiting for Intel on them. That red patent looks gorgeous &#10084;&#65039;



I hope it comes with a detachable chain.


----------



## qwerty_s

Hi, I've had a lady Dior in medium black lambskin with shw for about 6 years. The top front of the bag is actually abit squashed because I didn't store it properly. 

are there any suggestions on how I can restore it back and make it straight again? It kind of flops if I carry it using the shoulder strap. Any suggestion would be helpful! Thanks!


----------



## ThisVNchick

qwerty_s said:


> Hi, I've had a lady Dior in medium black lambskin with shw for about 6 years. The top front of the bag is actually abit squashed because I didn't store it properly.
> 
> are there any suggestions on how I can restore it back and make it straight again? It kind of flops if I carry it using the shoulder strap. Any suggestion would be helpful! Thanks!




You might want to heavily stuff it and keep it stuffed for awhile (or when not in use). That way the stuffing will push the leather out more and hopefully it takes on a better shape.


----------



## averagejoe

Dior launched its new Haute Joaillerie collection called "Les Roses des vents" with a few cute videos:


----------



## averagejoe

An interview with Frédéric Tcheng, the director of *Dior and I*:


----------



## Eightbelow

Dior lovers here, I have a pretty good offer to buy a large black lambskin Dior (owner bought in 2007). Considering its near vintage age, is it better to buy a recent production? I am new to Dior so am not familiar to its quality assurance. Appreciate your kind advice.


----------



## ibeblessed

Vtzshedevil said:


> Has anyone seen the new dior bag called Diorama?? I havent seen it in person but online it looks beautiful!! I think its the Chanel Boy version of Dior



I saw this at the Dior store in South Coast Plaza. It does resemble the boy but it's at a better price point $3,000 and much lighter hardware. This will be my next Dior purchase if I can find a color I love.


----------



## averagejoe

Eightbelow said:


> Dior lovers here, I have a pretty good offer to buy a large black lambskin Dior (owner bought in 2007). Considering its near vintage age, is it better to buy a recent production? I am new to Dior so am not familiar to its quality assurance. Appreciate your kind advice.



The bags made in 2007 are equal in quality to the ones made now. With Dior, the quality has been very consistent.


----------



## Eightbelow

Appreciate your advice averagejoe.

On the other hand, I read in this forum that patent leather does crack, peel over a period of time. So I assume lambskin is a better purchase? Can I put that way cos I am torn between the lambskin (ghw) n patent leather (shw). TQ


----------



## averagejoe

Eightbelow said:


> Appreciate your advice averagejoe.
> 
> On the other hand, I read in this forum that patent leather does crack, peel over a period of time. So I assume lambskin is a better purchase? Can I put that way cos I am torn between the lambskin (ghw) n patent leather (shw). TQ



As long as you treat your patent bag with care, it will not peel or crack easily. Just be careful not to abrade the corners of the bag, and avoid contact with water.

You are picking between two different looks (one with gold hardware and one with silver) so it's not easy to compare the bags. What type of jewelry do you wear more often, gold or silver? You can choose based on this.


----------



## Civies

Can anyone recommend an item similar to a Chanel key case? Ideally it'd be able to fit cards and cash, and if need be also my keys. Dior should really make a small zip pouch or key case!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Civies said:


> Can anyone recommend an item similar to a Chanel key case? Ideally it'd be able to fit cards and cash, and if need be also my keys. Dior should really make a small zip pouch or key case!


Some small coin pouches and key cases on this thread


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Mooshooshoo said:


> Some small coin pouches and key cases on this thread


Helps to attach the link I guess...... 

http://forum.purseblog.com/dior-reference-library/small-leather-goods-slgs-899205.html


----------



## yeeuns

Anyone have the diorissimo voyageur wallet? How do you like it? Do you think it can be used as a clutch even?


----------



## russell317

OMG, the Diorama Rihanna carried is to die for! Literally! So gorgeous.


----------



## JennyHa

Hi everyone,

Do you know the color of this Lady Dior Bag ?  Is it Fuschia ?


----------



## OneMoreDay

The entire look is so Riri but still Dior. So good.


----------



## averagejoe

JennyHa said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Do you know the color of this Lady Dior Bag ?  Is it Fuschia ?



It's difficult to tell from this picture because of the night-time lighting and flash photography, but this Lady Dior was from a few years ago, which means that this colour combination probably doesn't exist anymore. 

The current Fuchsia comes with champagne gold hardware, while this older version (which could very much be Fuchsia) comes with silver hardware.


----------



## miumiuaddict27

Hi all 
Dunno which thread to ask
Just wanna know if there is any model of bag in dior  that has chain strap similar to Chanel jumbo flap, which a pocket at the back of the bag to put cell phone and stuff ? Size I want a similar to Chanel medium or jumbo flap
My budget is USD 3000 or slightly more
I'm asking around in my other few brands as well[emoji6]


----------



## averagejoe

miumiuaddict27 said:


> Hi all
> Dunno which thread to ask
> Just wanna know if there is any model of bag in dior  that has chain strap similar to Chanel jumbo flap, which a pocket at the back of the bag to put cell phone and stuff ? Size I want a similar to Chanel medium or jumbo flap
> My budget is USD 3000 or slightly more
> I'm asking around in my other few brands as well[emoji6]



The Miss Dior bag with sliding chain is similar to the Chanel Jumbo Flap, and can hold a cell phone in the back pocket (which features a zipper closure). 

I think the bag costs $3500 (I don't know the actual cost. It's actually gone down a few months ago due to currency fluctuations).


----------



## averagejoe

miumiuaddict27 said:


> Hi all
> Dunno which thread to ask
> Just wanna know if there is any model of bag in dior  that has chain strap similar to Chanel jumbo flap, which a pocket at the back of the bag to put cell phone and stuff ? Size I want a similar to Chanel medium or jumbo flap
> My budget is USD 3000 or slightly more
> I'm asking around in my other few brands as well[emoji6]



You can also consider the Diorama bag. Although not as similar to the Chanel jumbo flap (it is more similar to the Boy Chanel actually), it is very light-weight and user-friendly. 

It doesn't have a pocket at the back for your phone, though. A perfect bag to replace the jumbo is the Be Dior, which has a flap and detachable shoulder strap, but it's over $5000 for the size that is comparable to the jumbo.

It's the bag pictured on the left on the model (photo from Style.com):


----------



## vickypeh

averagejoe said:


> You can also consider the Diorama bag. Although not as similar to the Chanel jumbo flap (it is more similar to the Boy Chanel actually), it is very light-weight and user-friendly.
> 
> It doesn't have a pocket at the back for your phone, though. A perfect bag to replace the jumbo is the Be Dior, which has a flap and detachable shoulder strap, but it's over $5000 for the size that is comparable to the jumbo.
> 
> It's the bag pictured on the left on the model (photo from Style.com):



is the new diorama only come in lambskin? i want something more durable. im trying to search the bag thru the youtube but can't find one.


----------



## averagejoe

vickypeh said:


> is the new diorama only come in lambskin? i want something more durable. im trying to search the bag thru the youtube but can't find one.



The Diorama comes in durable grained calfskin as well. Check out this reference thread to see the different versions: http://forum.purseblog.com/dior-reference-library/2015-s-s-diorama-893499.html


----------



## averagejoe

vickypeh said:


> is the new diorama only come in lambskin? i want something more durable. im trying to search the bag thru the youtube but can't find one.



Here are two YouTube videos on the Diorama:


----------



## coolmantique

New to this thread, i love dior!


----------



## Bohochicfille

Hi everyone 

I love Dior and I finally have saved enough money to buy bag but I'm confused, so I would appreciate any help with my decision. I have been obsessed with the miss Dior bag for a very very long time, but never had enough money to buy it. I finally do but it seems that they only have the back one available at least online. And also the price has gone down which makes me think maybe they are getting rid of the miss Dior model completely replcing it with diorama. They also didn't have a campaign for the miss Dior bag this time, and Jennifer Lawrence was used to endorse the be Dior bag instead. 

Basically, long story short if they do get rid of the miss Dior bag, is it worth getting it now or not? 

Any thoughts would be appreciated. 

Thanks x


----------



## hightea_xx

Bohochicfille said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I love Dior and I finally have saved enough money to buy bag but I'm confused, so I would appreciate any help with my decision. I have been obsessed with the miss Dior bag for a very very long time, but never had enough money to buy it. I finally do but it seems that they only have the back one available at least online. And also the price has gone down which makes me think maybe they are getting rid of the miss Dior model completely replcing it with diorama. They also didn't have a campaign for the miss Dior bag this time, and Jennifer Lawrence was used to endorse the be Dior bag instead.
> 
> Basically, long story short if they do get rid of the miss Dior bag, is it worth getting it now or not?
> 
> Any thoughts would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks x




If you love it you should get it before it's gone!  Stores may still have other colours and models than what they have on the website.  I do think the miss Dior will eventually be discontinued, as people seem to be gravitating more to the promenade version due to the hot craze of small bags at the moment, and with the Diorama taking the place as the house's flap bag star.  It would be cool to have a discontinued bag as it will be rarer to run into someone with the same.


----------



## averagejoe

Bohochicfille said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I love Dior and I finally have saved enough money to buy bag but I'm confused, so I would appreciate any help with my decision. I have been obsessed with the miss Dior bag for a very very long time, but never had enough money to buy it. I finally do but it seems that they only have the back one available at least online. And also the price has gone down which makes me think maybe they are getting rid of the miss Dior model completely replcing it with diorama. They also didn't have a campaign for the miss Dior bag this time, and Jennifer Lawrence was used to endorse the be Dior bag instead.
> 
> Basically, long story short if they do get rid of the miss Dior bag, is it worth getting it now or not?
> 
> Any thoughts would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks x



I recommend getting one in the metallic navy calfskin. It should be hard to find by now, and it is an extraordinary bag. 

I think that the Miss Dior looks so ageless that it will look chic even years after it is discontinued. After all, it's a classic quilted flap bag with chain. Can't really go wrong with this combination.


----------



## Bohochicfille

hightea_xx said:


> If you love it you should get it before it's gone!  Stores may still have other colours and models than what they have on the website.  I do think the miss Dior will eventually be discontinued, as people seem to be gravitating more to the promenade version due to the hot craze of small bags at the moment, and with the Diorama taking the place as the house's flap bag star.  It would be cool to have a discontinued bag as it will be rarer to run into someone with the same.


Thanks for replying to my post. 
I do agree that more and more people have the new miss Dior promenade bags and they look so similar to the bigger ones. That is a little off putting. I wanted to buy Chanel classic flap but I was off put by the fact that every one has one. It's just too common for me to spend so much money on it. I'll definitely pop into a Dior store and have a look. Maybe I should get a Chanel reissue. I'm so confused!


----------



## Bohochicfille

averagejoe said:


> I recommend getting one in the metallic navy calfskin. It should be hard to find by now, and it is an extraordinary bag.
> 
> I think that the Miss Dior looks so ageless that it will look chic even years after it is discontinued. After all, it's a classic quilted flap bag with chain. Can't really go wrong with this combination.


Thanks average joe
The metallic navy one sounds lovely! Do you have a picture by any chance? 
I also like the diorama bag and the Chanel reissue, so I'm having a horribly hard time deciding! 
This is a nightmare! Haha


----------



## March786

Bohochicfille said:


> Thanks average joe
> 
> The metallic navy one sounds lovely! Do you have a picture by any chance?
> 
> I also like the diorama bag and the Chanel reissue, so I'm having a horribly hard time deciding!
> 
> This is a nightmare! Haha




I personally think chanel holds its value better than Dior and for me that would be the deciding factor........[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## ayumiken

Loving our new DIOR chat thread


----------



## littleclouds

Hi, I bought a be Dior in Florence but can I exchange it with another color at Dior Paris airport?


----------



## averagejoe

Bohochicfille said:


> Thanks average joe
> The metallic navy one sounds lovely! Do you have a picture by any chance?
> I also like the diorama bag and the Chanel reissue, so I'm having a horribly hard time deciding!
> This is a nightmare! Haha



Somehow I missed this post. Sorry!

Here is a thread with comparison pics:

http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/comparison-of-miss-dior-vs-chanel-reissue-226-a-884520.html


----------



## Bohochicfille

averagejoe said:


> Somehow I missed this post. Sorry!
> 
> Here is a thread with comparison pics:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/comparison-of-miss-dior-vs-chanel-reissue-226-a-884520.html



Thanks averagejoe!


----------



## honey

Someone posted a pic of the newest Panarea style that has not been release yet. Can you please let me know where I can find that post?

Thank you!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

honey said:


> Someone posted a pic of the newest Panarea style that has not been release yet. Can you please let me know where I can find that post?
> 
> Thank you!


Here you go Honey...

http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/dior-panarea-reveal-902280-2.html


----------



## casseyelsie

Hi Dior Fans,  last year in Dior store, I saw a bag that's exactly like my Lady Dior but it has a pocket outside. Does anyone here know what's the name of that bag?  Is it still available or is it a seasonal item?


----------



## averagejoe

casseyelsie said:


> Hi Dior Fans,  last year in Dior store, I saw a bag that's exactly like my Lady Dior but it has a pocket outside. Does anyone here know what's the name of that bag?  Is it still available or is it a seasonal item?



It is a style of the Lady Dior from Fall/Winter 2014. The Diorissimo bag came with a pocket for this collection, too.


----------



## casseyelsie

averagejoe said:


> It is a style of the Lady Dior from Fall/Winter 2014. The Diorissimo bag came with a pocket for this collection, too.




Thanks. [emoji3]


----------



## averagejoe

Business of Fashion interviews Raf Simons about Dior:


----------



## honey

Raf has won me over. His modern yet elegant style and how he draws on the history of Dior has impressed me. It sounds like Raf is open to evolving as a person which can only fuel the creativity of his designs. Although I don't always love all of his designs I'm now truly understanding that he/the team have put a lot of thought into them.

Fantastic video! Thanks for posting AJ!!


----------



## averagejoe

honey said:


> Raf has won me over. His modern yet elegant style and how he draws on the history of Dior has impressed me. It sounds like Raf is open to evolving as a person which can only fuel the creativity of his designs. Although I don't always love all of his designs I'm now truly understanding that he/the team have put a lot of thought into them.
> 
> Fantastic video! Thanks for posting AJ!!



My pleasure!

Raf has won me over, too. His Dior is exciting! I agree that I don't love all of his designs, but I love a majority of them. The thought he puts into each collection is phenomenal!


----------



## averagejoe

honey said:


> Raf has won me over. His modern yet elegant style and how he draws on the history of Dior has impressed me. It sounds like Raf is open to evolving as a person which can only fuel the creativity of his designs. Although I don't always love all of his designs I'm now truly understanding that he/the team have put a lot of thought into them.
> 
> Fantastic video! Thanks for posting AJ!!



Raf Simon's pieces can be so editorial yet wearable. Amanda Seyfried wears Dior from the Winter 2015/16 collection for the cover of Vogue. The fabric is meant to replicate snakeskin, and it does an amazing job because it has the idea of snakeskin without using anything that looks like it. The final look looks airy, sexy, modern, and young. Not very many designers can do that. Usually replicating snakeskin results in a heavy and/or mature look.


----------



## Bohochicfille

Hi everyone

This will come as a really stupid question/statement but I thought I should go ahead. 
I finally am in a position to buy a Dior bag but I'm too scared to go in to a boutique because my clothes and my style isn't as expensive as probably other people who go into a Dior boutique. I am anxious which is why I'm just putting it off. 

I don't know what to do.


----------



## hightea_xx

Bohochicfille said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> This will come as a really stupid question/statement but I thought I should go ahead.
> I finally am in a position to buy a Dior bag but I'm too scared to go in to a boutique because my clothes and my style isn't as expensive as probably other people who go into a Dior boutique. I am anxious which is why I'm just putting it off.
> 
> I don't know what to do.




I have almost always purchased my dior items in jeans/t-shirt...  And have never had any problems!  (And I've been to boutiques in Canada, the U.S., and parts of Asia...  I love to 'tour' them lol) 

 I can't tell you how you should feel, but its on you!  Just go in with the right attitude and let them know when you want in that you want to treat yourself to a Dior item if you want to break the ice.


----------



## minnaliini

Hi! I hope someone can help me! I have a Miss Dior Promenade clutch in pink lambskin (don't know the actual color: it's not pale, maybe fuchsia). I bought it one year ago and I have worn it maybe 20-30 times. I love the bag but I'm not totally happy with the leather. After few times I used it, it already started to "worn out" on the corners. I understand it is very delicate material but still I was surprised. Well, I have made my peace with it. It is a lovely luxurious bag and I love it...  

I was wondering if there is for example Lady Dior bag or Dior Soft bag in calfskin? Calfskin would be much more durable material.

And how about Dior's "refurbishment service"? Saleswoman told me that I can bring my bag once in a year to Dior store and they would clean it etc. Do you have any information about this? Do they spray new colour in my bag? Is it free? (I have my receipt etc).


----------



## rk4265

minnaliini said:


> Hi! I hope someone can help me! I have a Miss Dior Promenade clutch in pink lambskin (don't know the actual color: it's not pale, maybe fuchsia). I bought it one year ago and I have worn it maybe 20-30 times. I love the bag but I'm not totally happy with the leather. After few times I used it, it already started to "worn out" on the corners. I understand it is very delicate material but still I was surprised. Well, I have made my peace with it. It is a lovely luxurious bag and I love it...
> 
> I was wondering if there is for example Lady Dior bag or Dior Soft bag in calfskin? Calfskin would be much more durable material.
> 
> And how about Dior's "refurbishment service"? Saleswoman told me that I can bring my bag once in a year to Dior store and they would clean it etc. Do you have any information about this? Do they spray new colour in my bag? Is it free? (I have my receipt etc).


The dior spa is free within he first year. After that you have to pay but they will make the bag look brand new every time! It's not too expensive, their is a lady dior calf as well out now.


----------



## honey

averagejoe said:


> Raf Simon's pieces can be so editorial yet wearable. Amanda Seyfried wears Dior from the Winter 2015/16 collection for the cover of Vogue. The fabric is meant to replicate snakeskin, and it does an amazing job because it has the idea of snakeskin without using anything that looks like it. The final look looks airy, sexy, modern, and young. Not very many designers can do that. Usually replicating snakeskin results in a heavy and/or mature look.



I had no idea that Amanda was wearing Dior. So modern and usual. Outstanding photo!


----------



## Sakurai888

rk4265 said:


> The dior spa is free within he first year. After that you have to pay but they will make the bag look brand new every time! It's not too expensive, their is a lady dior calf as well out now.



my local SA does not tell me this. whenever i mention up about service, they just refer to the Singapore counterpart w/ the saying the franchise is different and the SGP one is meant to be exactly the same w/ EU one.


----------



## Sakurai888

Bohochicfille said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> This will come as a really stupid question/statement but I thought I should go ahead.
> I finally am in a position to buy a Dior bag but I'm too scared to go in to a boutique because my clothes and my style isn't as expensive as probably other people who go into a Dior boutique. I am anxious which is why I'm just putting it off.
> 
> I don't know what to do.



it's not a stupid question Dear  based on my experience in some countries, it's nicer to put on decent clothing when going to these type of boutiques. They do pay attention on your look and that'd effect their service especially when you eyeing something special. When they 'feel' the vibe that you might not buy the item or you're not a potential buyer, they might be reluctant getting them out for you and just say it's sold out. The only exception is US, there you could wear more casual clothing even w/ messy hairdo and no  make up and they'd treat you equally but still you have to give the vibe that you could be a potential buyer. I agree w/ having the right attitude when visiting these type of stores.


----------



## March786

Bohochicfille said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> This will come as a really stupid question/statement but I thought I should go ahead.
> I finally am in a position to buy a Dior bag but I'm too scared to go in to a boutique because my clothes and my style isn't as expensive as probably other people who go into a Dior boutique. I am anxious which is why I'm just putting it off.
> 
> I don't know what to do.



Hi bohochicfille I completely understand & empathise with your feelings, and totally agree with the the other tpf's it's all about your attitude.....smile and the world smiles with you &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;&#128518; my piece of advice would be to call in advance and ask for a few styles you would like to see and tell them it's a special purchase which you have waited for a long time for! get the SA'S name that you speak to and let them know when your going in. That way when you go in you can ask for the SA who will already know your coming into make your purchase &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522; I did this myself and it really helped with my first designer purchase! Good luck I really hope you have a wonderful experience &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Don't know if anyone has noticed but the Dior Miss has now been removed from the website completely...

http://www.dior.com/couture/en_gb/womens-fashion/leather-goods shrugs:


----------



## averagejoe

Bohochicfille said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> This will come as a really stupid question/statement but I thought I should go ahead.
> I finally am in a position to buy a Dior bag but I'm too scared to go in to a boutique because my clothes and my style isn't as expensive as probably other people who go into a Dior boutique. I am anxious which is why I'm just putting it off.
> 
> I don't know what to do.



I walked into the Las Vegas Wynne boutique with a tank top and heavily used runners and the SAs were so nice to me. In fact, they gave me a few catalogs to take back even though I didn't buy anything.


----------



## averagejoe

honey said:


> I had no idea that Amanda was wearing Dior. So modern and usual. Outstanding photo!



Stunning, isn't it? I was waiting in line when I saw the cover and I thought, "that has GOT to be Dior" because the snakeskin-mimicking outfit was so cool and memorable when I first saw it on the runway. And it was, in fact, Dior.


----------



## averagejoe

Mooshooshoo said:


> Don't know if anyone has noticed but the Dior Miss has now been removed from the website completely...
> 
> http://www.dior.com/couture/en_gb/womens-fashion/leather-goods shrugs:



Sometimes a style gets removed for a while and then comes back (like the Granville, which I guess is also fully removed now. It did come back for a while). Sometimes it's removed because it is discontinued.

I wonder if this is the latter case.


----------



## Oryx816

Mooshooshoo said:


> Don't know if anyone has noticed but the Dior Miss has now been removed from the website completely...
> 
> http://www.dior.com/couture/en_gb/womens-fashion/leather-goods shrugs:




I noticed this just a few minutes ago!  I came right over to TPF to find out if there was any intel on whether it is discontinued.  Perhaps it is being redesigned?


----------



## Bohochicfille

March786 said:


> Hi bohochicfille I completely understand & empathise with your feelings, and totally agree with the the other tpf's it's all about your attitude.....smile and the world smiles with you &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;&#128518; my piece of advice would be to call in advance and ask for a few styles you would like to see and tell them it's a special purchase which you have waited for a long time for! get the SA'S name that you speak to and let them know when your going in. That way when you go in you can ask for the SA who will already know your coming into make your purchase &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522; I did this myself and it really helped with my first designer purchase! Good luck I really hope you have a wonderful experience &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


I'm so sorry I didn't get any notification that I had any responses for my question. Strange. Thanks for your suggestion, I think I might do that. It just such a daunting experience. I was in selfridges the other day and I just walked past the lv shop/area and I had an eye contact with the sales associate inside and he gave me such a snooty look. I don't know why they have to be so snooty. Let's see how it turns out. Thanks for your help again!


----------



## Bohochicfille

Sakurai888 said:


> it's not a stupid question Dear  based on my experience in some countries, it's nicer to put on decent clothing when going to these type of boutiques. They do pay attention on your look and that'd effect their service especially when you eyeing something special. When they 'feel' the vibe that you might not buy the item or you're not a potential buyer, they might be reluctant getting them out for you and just say it's sold out. The only exception is US, there you could wear more casual clothing even w/ messy hairdo and no  make up and they'd treat you equally but still you have to give the vibe that you could be a potential buyer. I agree w/ having the right attitude when visiting these type of stores.


Thank you for replying to my question. I'll try my best to look fancy I guess.


----------



## averagejoe

Oryx816 said:


> I noticed this just a few minutes ago!  I came right over to TPF to find out if there was any intel on whether it is discontinued.  Perhaps it is being redesigned?



I don't know, but most likely it will not be redesigned. Dior now has two "hot" flap bags, the Diorama and the Be Dior. The Miss Dior is yet another flap design, so I think they are discontinuing the purse version. All the small leather goods versions of the Miss Dior (including the Promenade pouch) are still in production with no signs of stopping


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> I don't know, but most likely it will not be redesigned. Dior now has two "hot" flap bags, the Diorama and the Be Dior. The Miss Dior is yet another flap design, so I think they are discontinuing the purse version. All the small leather goods versions of the Miss Dior (including the Promenade pouch) are still in production with no signs of stopping




I agree I feel like the promenade is the hot entry level bag at the moment so perhaps they will focus on that format for now instead of the 'original' larger formats.   Maybe they'll come out with more limited designs, etc?!


----------



## Oryx816

averagejoe said:


> I don't know, but most likely it will not be redesigned. Dior now has two "hot" flap bags, the Diorama and the Be Dior. The Miss Dior is yet another flap design, so I think they are discontinuing the purse version. All the small leather goods versions of the Miss Dior (including the Promenade pouch) are still in production with no signs of stopping




Sadly, you are probably right averagejoe.  I think I need to look for one before it is too late!


----------



## dollychic

Hello! 
Im not sure if this is the correct thread to ask this question.. But does Dior boutiques accept exchanges? You see, my father-in-law made a business trip to Paris and has very kindly bought me and my mother-in-law a Diorissimo bag each (God bless him) - however we are both leaning towards the Lady Dior instead so I wonder if we could go to our local store to see if they are able to do exchanges. We have the receipt, and tags on the bags have not been removed. We are more than willing to top up the difference too 
Just dun wanna waste a perfectly good bag and leave it sitting in the closet at home. Any advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

dollychic said:


> Hello!
> Im not sure if this is the correct thread to ask this question.. But does Dior boutiques accept exchanges? You see, my father-in-law made a business trip to Paris and has very kindly bought me and my mother-in-law a Diorissimo bag each (God bless him) - however we are both leaning towards the Lady Dior instead so I wonder if we could go to our local store to see if they are able to do exchanges. We have the receipt, and tags on the bags have not been removed. We are more than willing to top up the difference too
> Just dun wanna waste a perfectly good bag and leave it sitting in the closet at home. Any advice is greatly appreciated!


I would contact your local boutique and explain, then see what they are willing to do... Hope you get to exchange them


----------



## Love Of My Life

For those that might be interes*ested in *Dior couture & vintage clothing, there was
an auction today in Paris at Sotheby's from a collection from Didier Ludot, known
as the "le roi of vintage couture"..

In the auction were several Dior pieces, one of which was a Dior haute couture
from Gianfranco Ferre era (1989-1990) lot #8, a finely checked wool suit with
a large bow to the neck. It sold for a whopping 35,000 euros!!


----------



## dollychic

Mooshooshoo said:


> I would contact your local boutique and explain, then see what they are willing to do... Hope you get to exchange them



Thank u for ur reply dear. 
Unfortunately I tried calling two of my local stores only to have the call directed to the HQ in paris. The frenchman that spoke to me was.. Lets just say the call was very unpleasant. According to him, once the bags have been tax-refunded in Paris they will not entertain any exchanges world-wide even if I have receipts proving that I have paid taxes in my country. 
I am very disappointed. These bags cost an arm and leg and I cant bear to blame my FIL for so thoughtfully buying them yet Im sad that the Dior boutique seem extremely unwilling to let us work something out. Not even store credit. Very upset with the brand. 
PS When I mentioned that we pay tax locally, the Dior guy said to me "Well, thats between you and YOUR COUNTRY." 
I was mortified!


----------



## ThisVNchick

dollychic said:


> Thank u for ur reply dear.
> Unfortunately I tried calling two of my local stores only to have the call directed to the HQ in paris. The frenchman that spoke to me was.. Lets just say the call was very unpleasant. According to him, once the bags have been tax-refunded in Paris they will not entertain any exchanges world-wide even if I have receipts proving that I have paid taxes in my country.
> I am very disappointed. These bags cost an arm and leg and I cant bear to blame my FIL for so thoughtfully buying them yet Im sad that the Dior boutique seem extremely unwilling to let us work something out. Not even store credit. Very upset with the brand.
> PS When I mentioned that we pay tax locally, the Dior guy said to me "Well, thats between you and YOUR COUNTRY."
> I was mortified!



This business practice is actually not exclusive to Dior, but is followed by Chanel and LV. Usually an exchange can be done if the bag is found (1) defective/has a flaw or (2) you want to exchange it for the same style bag but different design. Since the Diorissimo and the Lady Dior are two different bags, I don't think an exchange is possible, given their different values. The Diorissimo costs more. If they let you exchange the Diorissimo for the LD then what would happen to the left over amount? Since it was paid in euro, the left over amount would have to be converted to your country's currency, not to mention the VAT you took out when the items left Paris. It is just very confusing/complicated which is why this policy is in place. 

The frenchman sounding unpleasant is normal. For some reason, if you don't speak french, the French are just not nice.


----------



## ThisVNchick

hotshot said:


> For those that might be interes*ested in *Dior couture & vintage clothing, there was
> an auction today in Paris at Sotheby's from a collection from Didier Ludot, known
> as the "le roi of vintage couture"..
> 
> In the auction were several Dior pieces, one of which was a Dior haute couture
> from Gianfranco Ferre era (1989-1990) lot #8, a finely checked wool suit with
> a large bow to the neck. It sold for a whopping 35,000 euros!!



Thank you for your PM HS but I am fresh out moola at the moment. If I spend anymore, DH will seriously consider taking away my AMEX!


----------



## dollychic

Thank you for ur reply & explaination. 
To be honest I have never tried to exchange products so I am not aware common exchange policies. I have tried to ask my regular salesperson at Hermes and to my understanding, hermes does honour exchanges based on local currency & value. More often than not, Hermes will take the item in and give you an estimated store credit (to their advantage of coz) and its up to u on whether to accept it or not. I may be wrong but I am under the impression that LV honors exchanges too. 
Its just so very unfortunate to have been spoken down to when all I did was to try to enquire about their exchange policy and even offering to forgo the difference or top up when neccessary.


----------



## ThisVNchick

dollychic said:


> Thank you for ur reply & explaination.
> 
> To be honest I have never tried to exchange products so I am not aware common exchange policies. I have tried to ask my regular salesperson at Hermes and to my understanding, hermes does honour exchanges based on local currency & value. More often than not, Hermes will take the item in and give you an estimated store credit (to their advantage of coz) and its up to u on whether to accept it or not. I may be wrong but I am under the impression that LV honors exchanges too.
> 
> Its just so very unfortunate to have been spoken down to when all I did was to try to enquire about their exchange policy and even offering to forgo the difference or top up when neccessary.




I was under the impression that LV does exchanges within the same style only, as does Chanel. I have read (on tpf) that members were able to do exchanges in U.S. However, these ladies were swapping m/l flaps that they got in Paris for a different m/l flap in a different hardware color. Basically, "even exchanges" were being processed where no difference would be accounted for. I, myself, have had to exchange a wallet I bought in Paris from LV when I got home. Again, they only let me exchange it within that specific style only(it couldn't even be a different model/leather type). The exchange policy, although in place, is pretty strict and limited to what you can do with it.


----------



## dollychic

ThisVNchick said:


> I was under the impression that LV does exchanges within the same style only, as does Chanel. I have read (on tpf) that members were able to do exchanges in U.S. However, these ladies were swapping m/l flaps that they got in Paris for a different m/l flap in a different hardware color. Basically, "even exchanges" were being processed where no difference would be accounted for. I, myself, have had to exchange a wallet I bought in Paris from LV when I got home. Again, they only let me exchange it within that specific style only(it couldn't even be a different model/leather type). The exchange policy, although in place, is pretty strict and limited to what you can do with it.


Thats great to know thank u! I really dun mind an exchange in the same style but different color if tats the best they can do. However, to be spoken down to (and repeatedly calling me by the wrong name i wonder why) - is really quite an experience.


----------



## ThisVNchick

dollychic said:


> Thats great to know thank u! I really dun mind an exchange in the same style but different color if tats the best they can do. However, to be spoken down to (and repeatedly calling me by the wrong name i wonder why) - is really quite an experience.



Yes, I think they would be more willing to help you with that if you have the receipt. Just tell them it was a gift from your FIL and you don't like the color and would like to exchange for the same bag in a the color of your choice. If the bag is obviously unused and still has all the protective plastic, I don't see why they can't accommodate you. 

I completely understand what you mean. You'd expect more since you're paying so much for a bag. I've been talked down at both Hermes and Chanel when I was in Paris my first few times. I came back a few years later, learned a bit of French and have been treated quite differently. I think it has to do with their ego and culture. It doesn't bother me much anymore, but I can see how it can be a turn-off.


----------



## dollychic

Ooo yes! I have both the receipts from paris and the one that showed that tax has been paid locally. And the bag has not been used, everything is intact and logo is still wrapped. Just took it out to take a look thats all. I would have gone in the boutique the very next day when I first got it but was so discouraged by the phone call - my husband just told me to keep the bag and boycott this brand forever lol. 
Will try n see whats the outcome  
Thks all once again xo


----------



## that_claudz

Hello lovelies! 

I just went and tried on a Diorama for the first time today. Thought it would be too similar to the Chanel Boy but I think I've absolutely fallen in love! 

Anyone here have a strong preference for the medium vs large? Would love to see what you guys are able to fit in it!


----------



## ThisVNchick

that_claudz said:


> Hello lovelies!
> 
> I just went and tried on a Diorama for the first time today. Thought it would be too similar to the Chanel Boy but I think I've absolutely fallen in love!
> 
> Anyone here have a strong preference for the medium vs large? Would love to see what you guys are able to fit in it!



Personally, I think the medium is a great size, it's not too big when worn as a cross body. The large is just too big. On me, it looked like a mini messenger bag. Will post pics when I get the chance, but basically my medium fits: emilie wallet, card case, keys (very bulky), iphone 6+, chapstick and sunnies (no case or soft case only).


----------



## that_claudz

ThisVNchick said:


> Personally, I think the medium is a great size, it's not too big when worn as a cross body. The large is just too big. On me, it looked like a mini messenger bag. Will post pics when I get the chance, but basically my medium fits: emilie wallet, card case, keys (very bulky), iphone 6+, chapstick and sunnies (no case or soft case only).




Thanks so much for your help! I have been wanting a navy or a grey bag. They had a lovely navy Diorama but they told me it was only made in a large! It had beautiful champagne hardware and I don't normally go with gold! If that was in a medium it would be perfect! 

I have an old medium Chanel Boy already so didn't want anything too similar... 

Can't wait to see how yours looks with all your items in it! Thanks again for your help! x


----------



## Griva

Guys  I want to ask all you Dior fans a question.
I live in a country without a Dior boutique, so when my dad was travelling to NYC for work I sent him to the Dior store to buy me a medium lady dior.
Unfortunately, there is not a lot of information available on the Dior website about all the available colours of the Lady Dior.
So i asked him to get me the 'Nude' as it looked pretty good on the website.
Now, the photo that he sent me of the Nude looks kind of light and pinkish as compared to the one on the website.
So I wanted to ask the Dior enthusiasts out there whether there is just one Nude of colour that is available ATM or whether there is another beige / tan type of other colours that I might have missed.
Please help ASAP.


----------



## Griva

Guys  I want to ask all you Dior fans a question.
I live in a country without a Dior boutique, so when my dad was travelling to NYC for work I sent him to the Dior store to buy me a medium lady dior.
Unfortunately, there is not a lot of information available on the Dior website about all the available colours of the Lady Dior.
So i asked him to get me the 'Nude' as it looked pretty good on the website.
Now, the photo that he sent me of the Nude looks kind of light and pinkish as compared to the one on the website.
So I wanted to ask the Dior enthusiasts out there whether there is just one Nude of colour that is available ATM or whether there is another beige / tan type of other colours that I might have missed.
Please help ASAP.


----------



## Griva

Guys what is the difference between the colours nude and beige in the LADY DIOR
I cant find conclusive pics anywhere on the internet and I need to know ASAP.


----------



## Bohochicfille

Hi everyone 

first ever purchases from Dior!


----------



## Bohochicfille

Miss Dior


----------



## Bohochicfille

Be Dior


----------



## teadrinkingpuss

I think maybe your Dad sent you picture of a Rose Poudre. 
He could ask the SA for the true beige.


----------



## averagejoe

Bohochicfille said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> first ever purchases from Dior!





Bohochicfille said:


> Miss Dior





Bohochicfille said:


> Be Dior



They are gorgeous!!! Congratulations!


----------



## averagejoe

Griva said:


> Guys what is the difference between the colours nude and beige in the LADY DIOR
> I cant find conclusive pics anywhere on the internet and I need to know ASAP.



Nude looks darker and more warm (peachy) than beige. I've posted comparison pics. he Dior Soft is in Beige. The Miss Dior promenade pouch with chain is in Nude.


----------



## diorjakarta

any of you know or saw the mini diorama in perforated calfskin in silver,pink or even blue ones,i can't even find it in jakarta they're sold out so fast like a hotcake!!!...anyone? and is it possible to take one bag from store to another i want to take one from another store and collect it in jakarta store.


----------



## LabelLover81

Hi all!  Haven't visited in awhile. Hope you are all doing well!  Quick question, are the straps for all lady dior sizes the same length?


----------



## vhelya

Hello all..
I'd like to ask a question if anyone ever use bag twill in patent LD?
I'm thinking to use twills on the handle but afraid it will cause color transfer to the patent LD, is it safe? because patent is a bit sticky compared to the lambskin LD..

Any recommended brand for good quality twill?

Any advise is much appreciated [emoji4]
Thank you


----------



## ThisVNchick

vhelya said:


> Hello all..
> I'd like to ask a question if anyone ever use bag twill in patent LD?
> I'm thinking to use twills on the handle but afraid it will cause color transfer to the patent LD, is it safe? because patent is a bit sticky compared to the lambskin LD..
> 
> Any recommended brand for good quality twill?
> 
> Any advise is much appreciated [emoji4]
> Thank you




When I had my white patent LD I used Hermes twilly to wrap my handles and always kept it like that until I sold the bag. No color transfer from what I could tell. My best recommendation is to go with a high quality brand that way you won't be afraid of a poorly dyed silk scarf that might bled color.


----------



## ThisVNchick

LabelLover81 said:


> Hi all!  Haven't visited in awhile. Hope you are all doing well!  Quick question, are the straps for all lady dior sizes the same length?




Up until recently yes. But ever since the beginning of this year, I believe they made the mini strap long. You can now wear that bag cross body. Med and large LD straps remained the same.


----------



## LabelLover81

ThisVNchick said:


> Up until recently yes. But ever since the beginning of this year, I believe they made the mini strap long. You can now wear that bag cross body. Med and large LD straps remained the same.



Thanks so much!!


----------



## vhelya

ThisVNchick said:


> When I had my white patent LD I used Hermes twilly to wrap my handles and always kept it like that until I sold the bag. No color transfer from what I could tell. My best recommendation is to go with a high quality brand that way you won't be afraid of a poorly dyed silk scarf that might bled color.




Thank you so much [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]

Yeah I agree to get the high quality twilly..
I'm thinking to get Hermes twilly too but since I never tried it before in patent leather, I'm a bit worried if it will still cause any color transfer to my patent LD


----------



## averagejoe

The Dior boutique in Vancouver had its official opening party. Can't wait till something like this happens in Toronto. Apparently a boutique is coming our way very soon, but there are no details.

http://theclosetyvr.com/2015/07/27/dior-officially-launches-vancouver-boutique-with-celebration/


----------



## honey

I hope the Toronto store will be a large space. [emoji38]


----------



## averagejoe

honey said:


> I hope the Toronto store will be a large space. [emoji38]



Me too, although I don't know where they could open one with the current set-up. It is rumoured that Pottery Barn and William Sonoma will close on Bloor St. Maybe Dior will open there? The only other vacancies are the former Tiffany's (which would not be a good location for Dior, given that it is not really situated with other luxury boutiques (they are all on the West side), and the former United Colors of Benetton which is very small for a Dior boutique (and only 1 level).

When LV vacated the older building for the new Maison, I thought that it would've been a perfect opportunity to use it for a new Dior boutique, since both brands are under Christian Dior SA. Instead, a Dolce and Gabbana opened. It would've been perfect for Dior since it was right beside Chanel.


----------



## ThisVNchick

averagejoe said:


> The Dior boutique in Vancouver had its official opening party. Can't wait till something like this happens in Toronto. Apparently a boutique is coming our way very soon, but there are no details.
> 
> http://theclosetyvr.com/2015/07/27/dior-officially-launches-vancouver-boutique-with-celebration/



Maybe there will be a special release LD! I've noticed that LV and Dior (so maybe a LVHM thing?) like to issue LEs when they open new stores.


----------



## averagejoe

ThisVNchick said:


> Maybe there will be a special release LD! I've noticed that LV and Dior (so maybe a LVHM thing?) like to issue LEs when they open new stores.



I know what you mean! So far no news on that. The most special releases in my opinion are the East 57th Street gradient grey crocodile with white gold hardware set with diamonds cut with 57 facets (sold for $300,000 USD), a one-of-a-kind piece; and the Shanghai boutique opening brought a dark red Lady Dior with white gold hardware set with rubies. Also one-of-a-kind, I believe.


----------



## utcucduoi

Does anybody knows where I can purchase the shoulder strap for my black LD medium bag?  I prefer to purchase the pre love one since my bag is already 10 years old and I misplaced the shoulder strap.  Already turned the house upside down!


----------



## ThisVNchick

averagejoe said:


> I know what you mean! So far no news on that. The most special releases in my opinion are the East 57th Street gradient grey crocodile with white gold hardware set with diamonds cut with 57 facets (sold for $300,000 USD), a one-of-a-kind piece; and the Shanghai boutique opening brought a dark red Lady Dior with white gold hardware set with rubies. Also one-of-a-kind, I believe.




So drool worthy! But at a cost of a house down payment!


----------



## ThisVNchick

that_claudz said:


> Thanks so much for your help! I have been wanting a navy or a grey bag. They had a lovely navy Diorama but they told me it was only made in a large! It had beautiful champagne hardware and I don't normally go with gold! If that was in a medium it would be perfect!
> 
> I have an old medium Chanel Boy already so didn't want anything too similar...
> 
> Can't wait to see how yours looks with all your items in it! Thanks again for your help! x




Sorry for my long delayed response! Here are the pics. It took me ages to get around to! 

I thought the small was a cute size for a cross body but because of my bulky keyless entry car keys, there was no way I could fit anything else in the small after placing my keys in. The medium although it isn't much bigger (just a tad taller) was much more accommodating. I'm 5'3 and didn't feel like the medium was "too big".


----------



## averagejoe

ThisVNchick said:


> So drool worthy! But at a cost of a house down payment!



I know! A bit too much for one bag. It actually retails for as much as the Himalayan Birkin bag from Hermes.


----------



## averagejoe

ThisVNchick said:


> Sorry for my long delayed response! Here are the pics. It took me ages to get around to!
> 
> I thought the small was a cute size for a cross body but because of my bulky keyless entry car keys, there was no way I could fit anything else in the small after placing my keys in. The medium although it isn't much bigger (just a tad taller) was much more accommodating. I'm 5'3 and didn't feel like the medium was "too big".
> 
> 
> View attachment 3081317
> 
> 
> View attachment 3081316
> 
> 
> View attachment 3081320



Looking gorgeous there! 

Your Diorama is dreamy


----------



## prestwick

steph22 said:


> Rihanna
> 
> View attachment 3072523


Any ID on Rihanna's button down shirt here?


----------



## Swe3tGirl

*honey *and *averagejoe*: Let's all have a get together (perhaps a brunch and shopping date) when the boutique opens since we're all from the Toronto area!


----------



## casseyelsie

ThisVNchick said:


> Sorry for my long delayed response! Here are the pics. It took me ages to get around to!
> 
> I thought the small was a cute size for a cross body but because of my bulky keyless entry car keys, there was no way I could fit anything else in the small after placing my keys in. The medium although it isn't much bigger (just a tad taller) was much more accommodating. I'm 5'3 and didn't feel like the medium was "too big".
> 
> 
> View attachment 3081317
> 
> 
> View attachment 3081316
> 
> 
> View attachment 3081320




Such a nice color. Congrats!


----------



## casseyelsie

averagejoe said:


> I know what you mean! So far no news on that. The most special releases in my opinion are the East 57th Street gradient grey crocodile with white gold hardware set with diamonds cut with 57 facets (sold for $300,000 USD), a one-of-a-kind piece; and the Shanghai boutique opening brought a dark red Lady Dior with white gold hardware set with rubies. Also one-of-a-kind, I believe.




That 2 LD is TDF. All I can say I WOOOOWWWW....


----------



## Swe3tGirl

averagejoe said:


> Me too, although I don't know where they could open one with the current set-up. It is rumoured that Pottery Barn and William Sonoma will close on Bloor St. Maybe Dior will open there? The only other vacancies are the former Tiffany's (which would not be a good location for Dior, given that it is not really situated with other luxury boutiques (they are all on the West side), and the former United Colors of Benetton which is very small for a Dior boutique (and only 1 level).
> 
> When LV vacated the older building for the new Maison, I thought that it would've been a perfect opportunity to use it for a new Dior boutique, since both brands are under Christian Dior SA. Instead, a Dolce and Gabbana opened. It would've been perfect for Dior since it was right beside Chanel.


I heard through the grapevine that Dior is coming to 100 Bloor-where William Sonoma used to be. It's quite a large space, so I think it's definitely a great space for the new boutique!


----------



## averagejoe

Swe3tGirl said:


> *honey *and *averagejoe*: Let's all have a get together (perhaps a brunch and shopping date) when the boutique opens since we're all from the Toronto area!



Sounds great! It'll be nice to meet you all in person! 



Swe3tGirl said:


> I heard through the grapevine that Dior is coming to 100 Bloor-where William Sonoma used to be. It's quite a large space, so I think it's definitely a great space for the new boutique!



Wow! Thanks for the intel! Really happy that they are taking a large space for a Toronto flagship.


----------



## that_claudz

ThisVNchick said:


> Sorry for my long delayed response! Here are the pics. It took me ages to get around to!
> 
> I thought the small was a cute size for a cross body but because of my bulky keyless entry car keys, there was no way I could fit anything else in the small after placing my keys in. The medium although it isn't much bigger (just a tad taller) was much more accommodating. I'm 5'3 and didn't feel like the medium was "too big".
> 
> 
> View attachment 3081317
> 
> 
> View attachment 3081316
> 
> 
> View attachment 3081320





Thanks for sharing these pics! You look AMAZING with your Diorama! The style and colour suits you so much! 

I tried on all of the sizes and for some strange reason only the Large sat sort of ok cross body. I'm just under 5"5 and consider myself pretty average but it sat quite high on my body! Grr! 

Love how much you can fit inside!


----------



## honey

Swe3tGirl said:


> *honey *and *averagejoe*: Let's all have a get together (perhaps a brunch and shopping date) when the boutique opens since we're all from the Toronto area!



Great idea!!




Swe3tGirl said:


> I heard through the grapevine that Dior is coming to 100 Bloor-where William Sonoma used to be. It's quite a large space, so I think it's definitely a great space for the new boutique!



I recently heard this too. Also heard that it is scheduled to open in 2016 but I'm not sure if its true....


----------



## averagejoe

honey said:


> Great idea!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recently heard this too. Also heard that it is scheduled to open in 2016 but I'm not sure if its true....



Pottery Barn and William Sonoma were rumoured to close this summer, which would make the 2016 opening possible. However, there is no indication that the two stores are going anywhere. Unless they are just closing shop without any discounts (which aren't likely, given that it would tarnish their image) or prior announcement, it looks like they aren't closing anytime soon.

The Dior SAs in New York told me that there is definitely a Dior coming, and one of them said as early as the end of this year. They heard from head office which is also in New York. I was excited about this intel, but I don't know how it's possible for it to open by the end of this year given that the Vancouver one took much longer to open since it was announced.


----------



## pratimak

Is the Diorling bag still available? Considering it was released couple of years ago, and doest seem to be too much on the frontline, is there a way to find out if its still available in europe or USA? If yes, please suggest where to buy a bi-colour medium Diorling, and what will the price be?


----------



## ThisVNchick

pratimak said:


> Is the Diorling bag still available? Considering it was released couple of years ago, and doest seem to be too much on the frontline, is there a way to find out if its still available in europe or USA? If yes, please suggest where to buy a bi-colour medium Diorling, and what will the price be?



Some boutiques still have a couple on display, but for the most part, they are being discontinued. A large quantity has already hit the outlet in NY. You can call and ask for the readily available stock.


----------



## averagejoe

utcucduoi said:


> Does anybody knows where I can purchase the shoulder strap for my black LD medium bag?  I prefer to purchase the pre love one since my bag is already 10 years old and I misplaced the shoulder strap.  Already turned the house upside down!



You can try Ebay. Every once in a while, a Lady Dior strap is listed for sale.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

pratimak said:


> Is the Diorling bag still available? Considering it was released couple of years ago, and doest seem to be too much on the frontline, is there a way to find out if its still available in europe or USA? If yes, please suggest where to buy a bi-colour medium Diorling, and what will the price be?


Harrods London had Diorling bags in stock in June....


----------



## pratimak

Thanks for the help peeps...
unfortunately though, the DIORLING is discontinued at all boutiques - a reply from DIOR customer service and Harrods service advisor..so i guess i will have to let go of the wish to own a darling...

Next best i have my eyes on is the Miss Dior Large Bag (released in 2013, featured on JenLaw in the ad)...Does anyone have an idea of its availability and pricing?

Thanks again


----------



## averagejoe

pratimak said:


> Thanks for the help peeps...
> unfortunately though, the DIORLING is discontinued at all boutiques - a reply from DIOR customer service and Harrods service advisor..so i guess i will have to let go of the wish to own a darling...
> 
> Next best i have my eyes on is the Miss Dior Large Bag (released in 2013, featured on JenLaw in the ad)...Does anyone have an idea of its availability and pricing?
> 
> Thanks again



I know that the Miss Dior had a price decrease earlier this year, but I don't know what the price is.

It should still be available in boutiques, although there aren't very many left given that this style hasn't been renewed for at least two seasons now.


----------



## nycmamaofone

I was browsing a dept store and noticed that Michael Kors has now knocked off the Lady Dior. Shouldn't be surprised but I was annoyed nevertheless.


----------



## averagejoe

nycmamaofone said:


> I was browsing a dept store and noticed that Michael Kors has now knocked off the Lady Dior. Shouldn't be surprised but I was annoyed nevertheless.



Ugh. They copy Chanel even more now. Not only do they feature the same diamond quilting and same leather-chain straps as Chanel, the also have the same Chevron pattern on some of the bags! That's going way too far!


----------



## nycmamaofone

averagejoe said:


> Ugh. They copy Chanel even more now. Not only do they feature the same diamond quilting and same leather-chain straps as Chanel, the also have the same Chevron pattern on some of the bags! That's going way too far!




[emoji15][emoji35]

Wow. He is so shameless.


----------



## averagejoe

Thanks for posting this, Panthere55! It's breathtaking!


----------



## Bohochicfille

pratimak said:


> Thanks for the help peeps...
> unfortunately though, the DIORLING is discontinued at all boutiques - a reply from DIOR customer service and Harrods service advisor..so i guess i will have to let go of the wish to own a darling...
> 
> Next best i have my eyes on is the Miss Dior Large Bag (released in 2013, featured on JenLaw in the ad)...Does anyone have an idea of its availability and pricing?
> 
> Thanks again


Hi 
If you're based in London then yes the large miss Dior was available at the Dior boutique in selfridges. I bought one on 22nd July so they should be available hopefully. The price for the one large one is £2000 and for the rectangular one with interwoven chain is £2350. Hope that helps.


----------



## sueping_

smudleybear said:


> New 'Over Purple' patent with SHW


 
Hi, anyone knows the official name for the cobalt blue lambskin lady at the back of the picture?


----------



## averagejoe

sueping_ said:


> Hi, anyone knows the official name for the cobalt blue lambskin lady at the back of the picture?



Looks like Royal Blue to me.


----------



## sueping_

anyone know the official name of the blue micro in the picture?


----------



## sueping_

Chaneliscious said:


> View attachment 3001845
> 
> 
> Sent from my SA here from Dior boutique Dallas.
> Lady Dior micro - $2100




anyone know the official name of the blue micro on the left?


----------



## sueping_

Chaneliscious said:


> View attachment 3001849
> View attachment 3001850
> View attachment 3001851
> 
> 
> Lady Dior medium- $4100




anyone knows the official name of this blue lady?


----------



## averagejoe

sueping_ said:


> anyone know the official name of the blue micro in the picture?





sueping_ said:


> anyone know the official name of the blue micro on the left?



I think it is Royal Blue.


----------



## averagejoe

sueping_ said:


> anyone knows the official name of this blue lady?



This should be Electric Blue


----------



## danubanu

Which one would you pick? Same price point. Debating over these two, Dior "Diorissmo" and LV "Capucines" MM. Which has better brand value in your opinion?


----------



## averagejoe

danubanu said:


> Which one would you pick? Same price point. Debating over these two, Dior "Diorissmo" and LV "Capucines" MM. Which has better brand value in your opinion?



I personally like the Diorissimo more. To me, the Diorissimo is so elegant and classy. It has the iconic Dior handbag look, while I can't say that the Capucines has an iconic look. It has distinctive LV details like the Clous detailing at the base of the handles, but overall it doesn't have an iconic look. Only the smallest size of the Capucines comes with a detachable shoulder strap, while all sizes of the Diorissimo come with that to give you more ways to wear your bag.

The Diorissimo fits larger items like over-sized sunglasses cases and cosmetic cases because it doesn't have a partition in the middle like the Capucines.

And having posted here in the Dior forum, you may get more responses toward the Dior than the LV because a lot of us here are fans of the Diorissimo (and Dior in general).

As for "brand value", I'm not too sure what you mean, but both brands are equally prestigious. 

As for resale value, you may find that the LV has a higher resale value. LV in general has a higher resale value than Dior, in part because of its higher popularity.


----------



## bekiii

smudleybear said:


> Nubuck violet mini LD


Oh, I love that color! Where did you find this mini lady dior? Thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

bekiii said:


> Oh, I love that color! Where did you find this mini lady dior? Thanks!



I think that SmudleyBear found it in London at the Dior boutique on Sloane St.


----------



## vhelya

danubanu said:


> Which one would you pick? Same price point. Debating over these two, Dior "Diorissmo" and LV "Capucines" MM. Which has better brand value in your opinion?






averagejoe said:


> I personally like the Diorissimo more. To me, the Diorissimo is so elegant and classy. It has the iconic Dior handbag look, while I can't say that the Capucines has an iconic look. It has distinctive LV details like the Clous detailing at the base of the handles, but overall it doesn't have an iconic look. Only the smallest size of the Capucines comes with a detachable shoulder strap, while all sizes of the Diorissimo come with that to give you more ways to wear your bag.
> 
> 
> 
> The Diorissimo fits larger items like over-sized sunglasses cases and cosmetic cases because it doesn't have a partition in the middle like the Capucines.
> 
> 
> 
> And having posted here in the Dior forum, you may get more responses toward the Dior than the LV because a lot of us here are fans of the Diorissimo (and Dior in general).
> 
> 
> 
> As for "brand value", I'm not too sure what you mean, but both brands are equally prestigious.
> 
> 
> 
> As for resale value, you may find that the LV has a higher resale value. LV in general has a higher resale value than Dior, in part because of its higher popularity.




Agree with averagejoe   

I will also vote for Diorissimo if I have to choose between Diorissimo or LV capucines.

Was previously thinking to buy LV capucines but I was reluctant as the bag is just too heavy and it may not be practicable for me 

However, I admit that both are beautiful bags.


----------



## wren

I would love to find an original Miss Dior bag with the rectangular link chain from a few years ago. I've had two boutiques check with no luck. Any idea where I might be able to find one?


----------



## averagejoe

wren said:


> I would love to find an original Miss Dior bag with the rectangular link chain from a few years ago. I've had two boutiques check with no luck. Any idea where I might be able to find one?



Do you live in the US? You can try calling the Dior outlet at Woodbury Premium Outlets. The bag was there a while ago, and you can even get a 30% discount from its original price.

But very few of them made it to the outlet, so contact them right away. Their number is (845) 928-4602


----------



## wren

averagejoe said:


> Do you live in the US? You can try calling the Dior outlet at Woodbury Premium Outlets. The bag was there a while ago, and you can even get a 30% discount from its original price.
> 
> But very few of them made it to the outlet, so contact them right away. Their number is (845) 928-4602


Thank you so much for your response. I called them too with no luck


----------



## honey

wren said:


> Thank you so much for your response. I called them too with no luck




Hi! Try bluefly. They have a few Miss Dior bags. Not sure if it's the one you are looking for but you should take a look.


----------



## wren

honey said:


> Hi! Try bluefly. They have a few Miss Dior bags. Not sure if it's the one you are looking for but you should take a look.



Thank you, I'll check there!!


----------



## ThisVNchick

I had to do a double take as I thought this was a Diorama mini or baby bag. Turns out Prada was also inspired by Dior's new design.


----------



## averagejoe

ThisVNchick said:


> I had to do a double take as I thought this was a Diorama mini or baby bag. Turns out Prada was also inspired by Dior's new design.
> 
> View attachment 3109291



I saw the Prada bag, which did come after the Diorama. I guess without a lock, the bag lacks some character.


----------



## ThisVNchick

averagejoe said:


> I saw the Prada bag, which did come after the Diorama. I guess without a lock, the bag lacks some character.



I thought it was one of those special Diorama without the lock. I was looking on my phone and was scrolling pretty quickly so without closely examining it. I mean, people say that the Diorama is a total knock off of the Chanel Boy, but this takes the word "inspired by" to a whole different level.


----------



## averagejoe

ThisVNchick said:


> I thought it was one of those special Diorama without the lock. I was looking on my phone and was scrolling pretty quickly so without closely examining it. I mean, people say that the Diorama is a total knock off of the Chanel Boy, but this takes the word "inspired by" to a whole different level.



I agree.

I first saw the Prada when trying to look for their Inside Bag, and I was surprised that Prada made such a bag. Prada's point of differentiation is the compartments which you can see from the outside as well (I don't like the side view of the bag).

I had my doubts about the Diorama before because of the whole "inspired by" the Chanel Boy bag thing, but now I've fallen in love with the bag, and like it more than the Boy. It's an icon in its own right.


----------



## averagejoe

Charlize Theron looks stunning in the new print ad for J'adore:


----------



## averagejoe

New Dior slip-on shoe for Resort 2016:


----------



## helenhandbag

averagejoe said:


> New Dior slip-on shoe for Resort 2016:



Would you know if this will come in different colours? Love the style, just not sure about the camel colour on this one


----------



## averagejoe

helenhandbag said:


> Would you know if this will come in different colours? Love the style, just not sure about the camel colour on this one



I'm sure it will be released in different colours


----------



## Kara Thrace

What do you think about these, is a good price? http://www.ebay.es/itm/201421866489?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

My mum would love them (she collects sunglasses, it's like an obsession xD) but I'm not sure about the seller...


----------



## averagejoe

Kara Thrace said:


> What do you think about these, is a good price? http://www.ebay.es/itm/201421866489?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> My mum would love them (she collects sunglasses, it's like an obsession xD) but I'm not sure about the seller...



Price is a bit high. I'm sure you can find other listings for the same sunglasses but with cheaper starting bids.


----------



## Kara Thrace

averagejoe said:


> Price is a bit high. I'm sure you can find other listings for the same sunglasses but with cheaper starting bids.




Thanks!  I'll keep looking then, although these ones are difficult to find...


----------



## Gucci_mamma

Hi lovely ladies, i really need some advice. So i just landed an interview with Dior and want some suggestions on what to wear.....apart from my daughter telling me to be posh lol
Thanks for any input &#128536;


----------



## averagejoe

Gucci_mamma said:


> Hi lovely ladies, i really need some advice. So i just landed an interview with Dior and want some suggestions on what to wear.....apart from my daughter telling me to be posh lol
> Thanks for any input &#128536;



I don't have good advice for you because I don't work for Dior (nor know anyone who does), but do you own anything Dior? Definitely wear it to the interview to convey a passion for the brand.


----------



## Gucci_mamma

I have Dior Tribal earrings, sunglasses and a panerea tote that i purchased a few months ago (stroke of luck that the SA foubd one as they are discontinued &#128518 i was thinking black turtle neck,  black pencil skirt and pumps


----------



## averagejoe

Gucci_mamma said:


> I have Dior Tribal earrings, sunglasses and a panerea tote that i purchased a few months ago (stroke of luck that the SA foubd one as they are discontinued &#128518 i was thinking black turtle neck,  black pencil skirt and pumps



Sounds like a nice combo.

Good luck on your interview!


----------



## Gucci_mamma

averagejoe said:


> Sounds like a nice combo.
> 
> Good luck on your interview!



Thank you....i really hope i get it!! I so badly want this &#128516;&#128516;


----------



## honey

Gucci_mamma said:


> Thank you....i really hope i get it!! I so badly want this &#128516;&#128516;


I'm sure you already know this but make sure your make up is flawless and your nails are done.

Hope the interview goes well!


----------



## Gucci_mamma

honey said:


> I'm sure you already know this but make sure your make up is flawless and your nails are done.
> 
> Hope the interview goes well!



I have already booked a nail appointment  for Saturday &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516; and i am very particular with make up......if i don't  get this job my next step is a cert II in retail make up....i would love to work at the MAC counter. But really want this Dior job &#128521; thanks doll


----------



## honey

Great! How exciting! I'm sure you'll do well.


----------



## Anna2086

Hi All, I am new here and I need big help..I am having a dilemma between chanel classic flap and lady dior medium. As for lady dior, I like the new pearlized lotus color or pink rose ( not sure which one to pick) and for chanel, a classic black with gold finish. Never had both before and they are all just so pretty it's so hard for me to make a decision...please help me!' & many thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

Anna2086 said:


> Hi All, I am new here and I need big help..I am having a dilemma between chanel classic flap and lady dior medium. As for lady dior, I like the new pearlized lotus color or pink rose ( not sure which one to pick) and for chanel, a classic black with gold finish. Never had both before and they are all just so pretty it's so hard for me to make a decision...please help me!' & many thanks!



The pearlized Lotus colour is divine! I highly recommend that if you're going for a Lady Dior.

The Classic Flap is over $1400USD more expensive than the medium Lady Dior, and apparently it's harder to get your hands on one now in classic black as Chanel is trying to make it more exclusive by reducing supply.

If you want the Chanel, then you may have to put yourself on a waiting list until one arrives at the boutique.

The Lady Dior in Lotus is a seasonal item and there aren't many left around the world, so if you want the Lotus Lady Dior, you would have to get it soon or else they may all be sold out.

If the price difference isn't a deciding factor, then which bag makes your heart move more? Sometimes it's the emotional appeal of a bag that can get us to make the right decision.


----------



## Bohochicfille

Hi everyone! 
I was browsing through the Chanel website and the coco handle bag caught my eye. Is it me or Does the bag look a lot like the Be dior bag? It is quite different but looks definitely inspired by it.


----------



## Bohochicfille

Chanel coco handle


----------



## cheyi

Bohochicfille said:


> Hi everyone!
> I was browsing through the Chanel website and the coco handle bag caught my eye. Is it me or Does the bag look a lot like the Be dior bag? It is quite different but looks definitely inspired by it.



Yes! That is exactly my thought when I saw the coco handle.


----------



## honey

Interesting! I actually don't mind the look of it.  I like the traditional strap on it.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

cheyi said:


> Yes! That is exactly my thought when I saw the coco handle.





Bohochicfille said:


> Hi everyone!
> I was browsing through the Chanel website and the coco handle bag caught my eye. Is it me or Does the bag look a lot like the Be dior bag? It is quite different but looks definitely inspired by it.



I have both.....not a great deal of similarity between them if you ask me. The Coco handle is a modern twist on the original Chanel "kelly" bag which was around years before the Dior Be. Hermés lovers will claim the Kelly as their invention, but actually this shape was used prior to Hermés by Delvaux, the Belgian company.....


----------



## cheyi

Mooshooshoo said:


> I have both.....not a great deal of similarity between them if you ask me. The Coco handle is a modern twist on the original Chanel "kelly" bag which was around years before the Dior Be. Hermés lovers will claim the Kelly as their invention, but actually this shape was used prior to Hermés by Delvaux, the Belgian company.....



Wow..you have an amazing collection. 
Good to hear an insight from someone who has both bags .


----------



## Bohochicfille

Mooshooshoo said:


> I have both.....not a great deal of similarity between them if you ask me. The Coco handle is a modern twist on the original Chanel "kelly" bag which was around years before the Dior Be. Hermés lovers will claim the Kelly as their invention, but actually this shape was used prior to Hermés by Delvaux, the Belgian company.....


Wow! You really do have a beautiful collection of bags. 
I was not aware of the Kelly bag by Chanel. In any case both the bags do look very different and represent the respective brand ethos very well.


----------



## averagejoe

Mooshooshoo said:


> I have both.....not a great deal of similarity between them if you ask me. The Coco handle is a modern twist on the original Chanel "kelly" bag which was around years before the Dior Be. Hermés lovers will claim the Kelly as their invention, but actually this shape was used prior to Hermés by Delvaux, the Belgian company.....



Wow I didn't know that! Great collection shot, by the way.


----------



## buonobi

Bohochicfille said:


> Chanel coco handle



Actually this is inspired by Vintage Chanel bag (looks like kelly) not Be dior.
I think Be dior is much better than this New Chanel Bag...The Chain on the new chanel is so weird for me..just too much.


----------



## buonobi

Hello~~
I have a question!! Please help !!

Do dior still sell the original Miss Dior Chain Bag?
I did not see it on shelves in the Dior Boutique and the dior site............ 
I'm just searching a chain bag..I don't want Chanel CF 'coz they are Everywhere in my city..
Miss dior? Chanel Chevron? Valentino glamlock??:cry:
Tks.


----------



## hightea_xx

buonobi said:


> Hello~~
> I have a question!! Please help !!
> 
> Do dior still sell the original Miss Dior Chain Bag?
> I did not see it on shelves in the Dior Boutique and the dior site............
> I'm just searching a chain bag..I don't want Chanel CF 'coz they are Everywhere in my city..
> Miss dior? Chanel Chevron? Valentino glamlock??:cry:
> Tks.




I was told that the Miss Dior is still in production but with the sliding chain or the leather entwined chain (fixed) but they are not always on display as they are focusing more the other models (Diorama, Diorissimo, Be Dior, etc).  You should ask though I saw both versions last week while I was in Toronto!


----------



## buonobi

hightea_xx said:


> I was told that the Miss Dior is still in production but with the sliding chain or the leather entwined chain (fixed) but they are not always on display as they are focusing more the other models (Diorama, Diorissimo, Be Dior, etc).  You should ask though I saw both versions last week while I was in Toronto!




thx so much!!!! so happy to hear this !!
I was too shy to ask.. lol thx


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

Lovely ladies & gents, I'm new to Dior. Recently got my hands on a large lady Dior in Navy Lambskin & I'm so in love. I have my eyes on a mini now as its so cute. But it's suddenly dawned on me this morning that my new phone won't fit. I just got the 6s plus so I'm just wondering if anyone know if the iPhone 6/6s plus would fit comfortably? Thank you xx


----------



## Nahreen

Does anybody know if these are still available. Pictures from the reference library by averagejoe. I would love a mini version of either.


----------



## averagejoe

Nahreen said:


> Does anybody know if these are still available. Pictures from the reference library by averagejoe. I would love a mini version of either.



The Fuchsia should still be available (but in a different colour combination). The more current grey is Gris Dior (I have attached a picture below):


----------



## Nahreen

averagejoe said:


> The Fuchsia should still be available (but in a different colour combination). The more current grey is Gris Dior (I have attached a picture below):



Thanks averagejoe. Does this mean the fuchsia is available with a different grey or another colour? I have seen the fuchsia orange combo. I will go to the store in Beverly Hills in a month and will decide what bag I want. Fuchsia is high on my list since it is a colour I'm missing in my collection. It will also be my first visit to a Dior store since my previous bags have been purchased via Dior customer service.


----------



## averagejoe

Nahreen said:


> Thanks averagejoe. Does this mean the fuchsia is available with a different grey or another colour? I have seen the fuchsia orange combo. I will go to the store in Beverly Hills in a month and will decide what bag I want. Fuchsia is high on my list since it is a colour I'm missing in my collection. It will also be my first visit to a Dior store since my previous bags have been purchased via Dior customer service.



I think that Fuchsia is available with a pink colour interior or an orange colour interior now. Don't know if they have the grey-interior left.

And it must be exciting to visit a Dior boutique for the first time! My first visit was in Las Vegas and I was like a kid walking into a candy store


----------



## Nahreen

averagejoe said:


> I think that Fuchsia is available with a pink colour interior or an orange colour interior now. Don't know if they have the grey-interior left.
> 
> And it must be exciting to visit a Dior boutique for the first time! My first visit was in Las Vegas and I was like a kid walking into a candy store



Thank you for the information averagejoe. Yes it is so exciting to finally go to a store. Dior will soon be the only brand without a store in my country. Chanel is opening one next spring. I will buy the bag via my SA since it is too expensive in the US but the visit will help me decide on the style and colour preference. Most likely a mini Diorissimo in fuchsia. I will probably buy a matching wallet in the US store as a momentum of my visit. I look forward to see what other products they have.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

LittlemissPeppa said:


> Lovely ladies & gents, I'm new to Dior. Recently got my hands on a large lady Dior in Navy Lambskin & I'm so in love. I have my eyes on a mini now as its so cute. But it's suddenly dawned on me this morning that my new phone won't fit. I just got the 6s plus so I'm just wondering if anyone know if the iPhone 6/6s plus would fit comfortably? Thank you xx


Hi LittlemissPeppa,

Welcome to Dior 

I don't have the mini Lady bag, but the website gives the dimensions, so you should be able to work out if your 'phone will fit.

http://www.dior.com/couture/en_gb/w...y-dior-bag-in-white-embroidered-satin-6-18626

Hope that helps?


----------



## BambolinaMaryam

hi you guys! am new to dior too! 
does anyone know the latest colors combos for medium size? in calfskin

in my city we dont have a store nearby ugh! 

please help


----------



## averagejoe

Nahreen said:


> Thank you for the information averagejoe. Yes it is so exciting to finally go to a store. Dior will soon be the only brand without a store in my country. Chanel is opening one next spring. I will buy the bag via my SA since it is too expensive in the US but the visit will help me decide on the style and colour preference. Most likely a mini Diorissimo in fuchsia. I will probably buy a matching wallet in the US store as a momentum of my visit. I look forward to see what other products they have.



Dior's international expansion has been a lot more controlled and cautious, and while I would appreciate the opening of a boutique here in Toronto (apparently one is coming but no updates on it at all), I'm glad that their boutiques aren't popping up everywhere. 

I rather Dior stay less accessible. Makes their products more rare and niche.

Let us know what you end up picking up at the US store.


----------



## Classiclover

smudleybear said:


> Lady Dior Gradient, fully leather lined at £2400!!!



Pretty!!


----------



## Nahreen

averagejoe said:


> Dior's international expansion has been a lot more controlled and cautious, and while I would appreciate the opening of a boutique here in Toronto (apparently one is coming but no updates on it at all), I'm glad that their boutiques aren't popping up everywhere.
> 
> I rather Dior stay less accessible. Makes their products more rare and niche.
> 
> Let us know what you end up picking up at the US store.



Will certainly do that. Most likely it will be a wallet to match the bag I will buy when I come home. The fuchsia comes with Lin interior and I can have it shipped here. I will verify the model and size is right for me in the US.


----------



## ak3

Heidisaddiction said:


> View attachment 3146402
> View attachment 3146404
> View attachment 3146405
> 
> 
> Was at Dior in Sydney today having a play. Look at these beauties.



Very pretty. Can you please tell me the price of the mini in Australia?


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Suede versions of the Dune just released in the US...


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Lovely shade of blue...


----------



## averagejoe

Mooshooshoo said:


> Lovely shade of blue...





Mooshooshoo said:


> Suede versions of the Dune just released in the US...



I saw these at Dior Holt Renfrew Bloor St. Quite interesting bags. The suede is actually pebbled, which I have never seen before.


----------



## fresh76

averagejoe said:


> I saw these at Dior Holt Renfrew Bloor St. Quite interesting bags. The suede is actually pebbled, which I have never seen before.



Would you happen to know how much these were at HR Bloor? That bluuuueeee!


----------



## hightea_xx

Mooshooshoo said:


> Lovely shade of blue...




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji162][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

Love love love!!!


----------



## averagejoe

fresh76 said:


> would you happen to know how much these were at hr bloor? That bluuuueeee!



$3900


----------



## SQ23

I have heard that this gorgeous blue is called sapphire blue, any idea if this color is being made in any other bags?


----------



## Sakurai888

averagejoe said:


> I saw these at Dior Holt Renfrew Bloor St. Quite interesting bags. The suede is actually pebbled, which I have never seen before.



Interesting, the first time i heard about such suede. I guess the pebbled texture would prevent the fingerprints as well


----------



## Metrowestmama

Discovered this in a local consignment shop. I was looking for a mini handbag for an upcoming trip. I really like it, holds more than I thought, though maybe not sunglasses in a case, seems legit and it has the lovely soft lambskin. And the chain is long enough to wear cross body and can be removed. Does anyone know the name of this style. It seems similar to the Promenade. I know it is an older style but I've only become a Dior lover last year so not sure of the history. I got it for $1k (US).


----------



## Suns123

Hello , Can you please tell me what year does ma 0297 was made on lady dior? Thank you!!!


----------



## averagejoe

Metrowestmama said:


> Discovered this in a local consignment shop. I was looking for a mini handbag for an upcoming trip. I really like it, holds more than I thought, though maybe not sunglasses in a case, seems legit and it has the lovely soft lambskin. And the chain is long enough to wear cross body and can be removed. Does anyone know the name of this style. It seems similar to the Promenade. I know it is an older style but I've only become a Dior lover last year so not sure of the history. I got it for $1k (US).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156141



This is the New Lock Promenade pouchette


----------



## Metrowestmama

averagejoe said:


> This is the New Lock Promenade pouchette




Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

Suns123 said:


> Hello , Can you please tell me what year does ma 0297 was made on lady dior? Thank you!!!



Are you sure this is the code? This code doesn't make sense.


----------



## rk4265

Mooshooshoo said:


> Suede versions of the Dune just released in the US...




I just came back from Dior. I tried the dune in the wine color. It's so pretty. Leather interior and is $3150 usd. It looks great with jeans! I'm sorry is didn't take a pic.


----------



## BambolinaMaryam

Metrowestmama said:


> Discovered this in a local consignment shop. I was looking for a mini handbag for an upcoming trip. I really like it, holds more than I thought, though maybe not sunglasses in a case, seems legit and it has the lovely soft lambskin. And the chain is long enough to wear cross body and can be removed. Does anyone know the name of this style. It seems similar to the Promenade. I know it is an older style but I've only become a Dior lover last year so not sure of the history. I got it for $1k (US).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156141



OMG I LOVE THIS !! 

do u recommend buying it for the trip? because my honeymoon is near the corner and I cannot decide which bag shall I go with ugh


----------



## BambolinaMaryam

does anyone know when the summer/spring 2016 is coming? am dying


----------



## BambolinaMaryam

Bearbear6666 said:


> Over purple ld
> View attachment 3157741
> 
> 
> In Dior vip room
> View attachment 3157742
> 
> 
> My tea party in dior
> View attachment 3157748



god I WANT ALL THE COLORS! Can't wait for my LADY TO ARRIVE


----------



## averagejoe

BambolinaMaryam said:


> does anyone know when the summer/spring 2016 is coming? am dying



It is coming in about 6 months time, around early March for the first deliveries from the collection. Some pieces may be available in February, but you may have to order them through your SA if you want to receive them first.


----------



## BambolinaMaryam

averagejoe said:


> It is coming in about 6 months time, around early March for the first deliveries from the collection. Some pieces may be available in February, but you may have to order them through your SA if you want to receive them first.




OMMG cant wait thanks


----------



## BambolinaMaryam

tweeq208 said:


> Finally, I got it. Rose Poudre



amaazzing! 
now when I saw ur pic I dunno what to get anymore am confused!! 

can u put more pix for her?


----------



## PSnugget

Took out my new Dior Soft for her first trip to work today. Truth be told, she's actually kind of stiff but I am loving the matte calfskin.


----------



## averagejoe

PSnugget said:


> Took out my new Dior Soft for her first trip to work today. Truth be told, she's actually kind of stiff but I am loving the matte calfskin.



She's a beauty!!! You must've had the nicest work bag today at your workplace.


----------



## PSnugget

averagejoe said:


> She's a beauty!!! You must've had the nicest work bag today at your workplace.


Thanks! I certainly did. 

This is the first Dior bag that I've bought in years (my last Dior before this was a Gaucho!) and I have to say, I really missed the amazing customer service.


----------



## Nahreen

I am so excited. Finally arrived in Beverly Hills. Tomorrow I will go and pick up something at the Dior store that has been put aside for me. Will also look at the different bags they have to help me decide on my next bag.


----------



## 31ann

hello guys i wanna ask, im going to get my first lady dior but still torn between getting a gold hardware or silver... if i get the gold one will it become rusty?? plannin to get it in medium size black lambskin


----------



## averagejoe

31ann said:


> hello guys i wanna ask, im going to get my first lady dior but still torn between getting a gold hardware or silver... if i get the gold one will it become rusty?? plannin to get it in medium size black lambskin



Do you wear more gold or silver jewelry? You should choose based on this instead, because Dior can replace the charms for you for a small fee if they show a lot of wear and tear.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Can anyone enlighten me on the shades of red Dior releases or has released for the Lady Dior and related bags/slgs? I'm particularly interested in a Mini or Small Lady Dior (still haven't quite decided on size yet) in bright lipstick red in patent leather with silver hardware. I think the most recent patent red has specks of glitter to give it a slight shimmer.


----------



## vhelya

smudleybear said:


> LD printed lambskin




Oh my, I really love this [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Ashley66

Does anyone know the price of the new medium metallic cannage ladydior?
Thank you!


----------



## BambolinaMaryam

OneMoreDay said:


> Can anyone enlighten me on the shades of red Dior releases or has released for the Lady Dior and related bags/slgs? I'm particularly interested in a Mini or Small Lady Dior (still haven't quite decided on size yet) in bright lipstick red in patent leather with silver hardware. I think the most recent patent red has specks of glitter to give it a slight shimmer.






This is in  Kuwait avenues mall

Patent and lambskin


----------



## BambolinaMaryam

Can anyone tell me about the inside lining for lady dior bag? 
Correct if am wrong but anything prior 2005 has a cannage 
And prior 2014 has word dior 
And 2015 has blank lining? 

Thanks!


----------



## OneMoreDay

BambolinaMaryam said:


> View attachment 3170734
> 
> This is in  Kuwait avenues mall
> 
> Patent and lambskin



Thanks for sharing! Shows up more coral pink than red. Have you decided what you're getting?


----------



## BambolinaMaryam

OneMoreDay said:


> Thanks for sharing! Shows up more coral pink than red. Have you decided what you're getting?




Am on the hunt for this babe 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Maybe because of the lighting it shows like coral i dunno! [emoji45] 

U wanted a smaller bag or this mediums size?


----------



## averagejoe

BambolinaMaryam said:


> Can anyone tell me about the inside lining for lady dior bag?
> Correct if am wrong but anything prior 2005 has a cannage
> And prior 2014 has word dior
> And 2015 has blank lining?
> 
> Thanks!



The lining has been Cannage since 2012. 

And by blank lining, do you mean just leather lining, or canvas? I haven't seen the 2015 Lady Dior interiors yet so I can't comment, but if it is leather, then it will be solid-coloured.


----------



## BambolinaMaryam

averagejoe said:


> The lining has been Cannage since 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> And by blank lining, do you mean just leather lining, or canvas? I haven't seen the 2015 Lady Dior interiors yet so I can't comment, but if it is leather, then it will be solid-coloured.




So the cannage r newer than the "dior" lining? 

So anything prior 2012 its "dior" or cannAge 
Will you tell me the dates please 

Yes i meant solid lol


----------



## averagejoe

BambolinaMaryam said:


> So the cannage r newer than the "dior" lining?
> 
> So anything prior 2012 its "dior" or cannAge
> Will you tell me the dates please
> 
> Yes i meant solid lol



The Cannage design, as you said earlier, was introduced with the first Lady Dior bags in 1995.

Then they changed to the Dior logo lining in 2005.

And then they went to a new Cannage design in 2012.


----------



## BambolinaMaryam

averagejoe said:


> The Cannage design, as you said earlier, was introduced with the first Lady Dior bags in 1995.
> 
> Then they changed to the Dior logo lining in 2005.
> 
> And then they went to a new Cannage design in 2012.



so what's the difference between new and old cannage lol ?


----------



## OneMoreDay

BambolinaMaryam said:


> Am on the hunt for this babe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3170832
> 
> 
> Maybe because of the lighting it shows like coral i dunno! [emoji45]
> 
> U wanted a smaller bag or this mediums size?



Such a cool bag! 

Actually, I've been going back and forth on sizes. At first I wanted a mini since I didn't have an evening bag or something for special occasions but then I realised the next size up would be more versatile and can switch between formal and casual quite easily. But the mini can also be worn crossbody and the other might not look as comfortable worn that way.


----------



## Ashley66

BambolinaMaryam said:


> Am on the hunt for this babe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3170832
> 
> 
> Maybe because of the lighting it shows like coral i dunno! [emoji45]
> 
> U wanted a smaller bag or this mediums size?


This bag has the potential to crack so be careful. I bought one that cracked and exchanged for another one that cracks again.


----------



## averagejoe

BambolinaMaryam said:


> so what's the difference between new and old cannage lol ?



The CD logo has been updated on the new Cannage. Otherwise it's very similar.


----------



## BambolinaMaryam

Ashley66 said:


> This bag has the potential to crack so be careful. I bought one that cracked and exchanged for another one that cracks again.




Omg what do u mean by cracked!!! Hhahaha am getting worried


----------



## BambolinaMaryam

OneMoreDay said:


> Such a cool bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I've been going back and forth on sizes. At first I wanted a mini since I didn't have an evening bag or something for special occasions but then I realised the next size up would be more versatile and can switch between formal and casual quite easily. But the mini can also be worn crossbody and the other might not look as comfortable worn that way.




In my opinion i like the opening for mini easier access 
But it doesn't have as much space 
And am the type of person who carries a lot lol


----------



## BambolinaMaryam

averagejoe said:


> The CD logo has been updated on the new Cannage. Otherwise it's very similar.




Oh cool!! Thank you so mmmuuch for answering all of my questions


----------



## Ashley66

BambolinaMaryam said:


> Omg what do u mean by cracked!!! Hhahaha am getting worried


The patent had several cracks along the edge during manufacture and was resealed. However, now it shows new white cracks.


----------



## BambolinaMaryam

Ashley66 said:


> The patent had several cracks along the edge during manufacture and was resealed. However, now it shows new white cracks.




God! Thats very frustrating! 
Are u gonna take it again to them? I mean its not a small amount of money[emoji17] 
My lady dior was damaged! I left it on table on a wedding and someone has spelled water on it and now it became very soft 
Am planning to sell it on ebay or something


----------



## retroglow

smudleybear said:


> LD printed lambskin


I can't get this printed lambskin LD out of my mind!! Especially with my favourite cherry blossoms ... what's not to love Shall check it out at my local Dior boutique!


----------



## MrsJstar

Hi! Just wanted some help with a vermillion mini lambskin..can anyone tell me if the light lamb is to fragile?! I've never owned a Dior bag!! TIA!!


----------



## averagejoe

MrsJstar said:


> Hi! Just wanted some help with a vermillion mini lambskin..can anyone tell me if the light lamb is to fragile?! I've never owned a Dior bag!! TIA!!



Dior lambskin is apparently more durable than Chanel lambskin. Quite a few members here have said that. I think that it's because Dior's lambskin has a grain to it and is not as smooth as Chanel's, so it's not as prone to showing scratches.

However, lambskin is less durable than certain leathers like taurillon bullcalf and grained calfskin. 

And lighter coloured leathers, regardless of if it is lambskin, patent, exotic, or calfskin, is prone to colour transfer from dark colour-fast fabrics.


----------



## baghagg

smudleybear said:


> Blue Tahiti patent LD



Is this a recent color?


----------



## princess621

smudleybear said:


> Blue Tahiti patent LD




This color is so pretty!


----------



## Babybear_bags

averagejoe said:


> Dior lambskin is apparently more durable than Chanel lambskin. Quite a few members here have said that. I think that it's because Dior's lambskin has a grain to it and is not as smooth as Chanel's, so it's not as prone to showing scratches.
> 
> 
> 
> However, lambskin is less durable than certain leathers like taurillon bullcalf and grained calfskin.
> 
> 
> 
> And lighter coloured leathers, regardless of if it is lambskin, patent, exotic, or calfskin, is prone to colour transfer from dark colour-fast fabrics.




Right after you posted this, I ran to my closet to compare the grains on the Dior and Chanel! Thought I would include a photo (for anyone who is as obsessive as me) for comparative purposes!


----------



## cfbdallas222

I'm really curious about the opinions on the new bar bag. After looking at them both, I think the new one has lost a bit of its style. Am I the only one who thinks this?


----------



## averagejoe

cfbdallas222 said:


> I'm really curious about the opinions on the new bar bag. After looking at them both, I think the new one has lost a bit of its style. Am I the only one who thinks this?



I like the Bar and Open Bar a lot. Although the original Bar tote with the metallic side closures is so elegant and beautiful, the Open Bar manages to maintain the classy look while being even more minimalist. The Open Bar doesn't look as elegant, but it is still classy and sophisticated.


----------



## Karpovek

eminere;9149290 said:
			
		

> HAHA
> 
> I'm spending the first day of the new year being sick - gotta run out to get some meds soon ush:


Hope you feel better!


----------



## hightea_xx

cfbdallas222 said:


> I'm really curious about the opinions on the new bar bag. After looking at them both, I think the new one has lost a bit of its style. Am I the only one who thinks this?




The Open bar isdefinitely the more functional bag of the two.  The original bar bag being much more of a dainty bag to carry just the essentials, while the open bar has more of an everyday quality to it.  I love my open bar because I can use it daily and it can fit so much!  However if I was in the hunt for something smaller to carry just a little I would definitely say the original bar (or the mini Diorissimo) would be more suitable.


----------



## cfbdallas222

hightea_xx said:


> The Open bar isdefinitely the more functional bag of the two.  The original bar bag being much more of a dainty bag to carry just the essentials, while the open bar has more of an everyday quality to it.  I love my open bar because I can use it daily and it can fit so much!  However if I was in the hunt for something smaller to carry just a little I would definitely say the original bar (or the mini Diorissimo) would be more suitable.





Thank you so much!!! I'm definitely trying to weigh the two to decide which one I want to buy. What color is your open bar bag? Also, is it leather on the inside? I know from the original that was a problem because it made the bag a tad heavy.


----------



## cfbdallas222

averagejoe said:


> I like the Bar and Open Bar a lot. Although the original Bar tote with the metallic side closures is so elegant and beautiful, the Open Bar manages to maintain the classy look while being even more minimalist. The Open Bar doesn't look as elegant, but it is still classy and sophisticated.




Thank you! I am beginning to come around to the open bar based on the functionality. However, I just love the look of the first- I was disappointed that they discontinued it!


----------



## hightea_xx

cfbdallas222 said:


> Thank you so much!!! I'm definitely trying to weigh the two to decide which one I want to buy. What color is your open bar bag? Also, is it leather on the inside? I know from the original that was a problem because it made the bag a tad heavy.




I have the blue open bar.  It is leather inside but I wouldn't say it is 'lined' rather it is the the reverse side of the outer leather (if that makes sense).  It makes it surprisingly light, definitely lighter than, say, the Diorissimo


----------



## dalia87

hello  
anyone knows, can  i buy now this color at stores? 
i need badly  precisely this one 

http://s103.photobucket.com/user/mikegarvin808/media/photo12.jpg.html


----------



## Matryoshka.ca

BambolinaMaryam said:


> God! Thats very frustrating!
> Are u gonna take it again to them? I mean its not a small amount of money[emoji17]
> My lady dior was damaged! I left it on table on a wedding and someone has spelled water on it and now it became very soft
> Am planning to sell it on ebay or something


Did you talk to the local Dior boutique? 
I was in one yesterday looking for a new Lady Dior, and I was chatting to the SA about leather and whatnot, and he mentioned that they took a great deal of care of sold bags. Like they manage to fix some scratches on lambskin Lady Dior for one of the customers. So you might check if they would be able to help you to restore yours.


----------



## BambolinaMaryam

Matryoshka.ca said:


> Did you talk to the local Dior boutique?
> I was in one yesterday looking for a new Lady Dior, and I was chatting to the SA about leather and whatnot, and he mentioned that they took a great deal of care of sold bags. Like they manage to fix some scratches on lambskin Lady Dior for one of the customers. So you might check if they would be able to help you to restore yours.




 thats really great to hear that!! But too bad I dont have a local dior in my province not even one! 
But I'll be traveling soon so I will go and take it 

Thank youuuuu so much! I was really sad u just made my dayy


----------



## Matryoshka.ca

BambolinaMaryam said:


> thats really great to hear that!! But too bad I dont have a local dior in my province not even one!
> But I'll be traveling soon so I will go and take it
> 
> Thank youuuuu so much! I was really sad u just made my dayy


No problem Good luck, let us know how that goes


----------



## averagejoe

dalia87 said:


> hello
> anyone knows, can  i buy now this color at stores?
> i need badly  precisely this one
> 
> http://s103.photobucket.com/user/mikegarvin808/media/photo12.jpg.html



The colour is Rose Clair


----------



## vhelya

Mooshooshoo said:


> Lovely shade of blue...




Love the color [emoji7]
Is this a small size dune bag?


----------



## vhelya

hightea_xx said:


> I have the blue open bar.  It is leather inside but I wouldn't say it is 'lined' rather it is the the reverse side of the outer leather (if that makes sense).  It makes it surprisingly light, definitely lighter than, say, the Diorissimo




Glad to know this..
I'm eyeing to get one open bar bag, haven't gotten any chance to see in person since there's no Dior boutique nearby my area now..But will visit the Dior boutique next year.
I'm so excited after read your comment that the bag is relatively light. This could be a perfect bag for me.


----------



## hightea_xx

vhelya said:


> Glad to know this..
> I'm eyeing to get one open bar bag, haven't gotten any chance to see in person since there's no Dior boutique nearby my area now..But will visit the Dior boutique next year.
> I'm so excited after read your comment that the bag is relatively light. This could be a perfect bag for me.




If you check out the Dudes and Dior thread you'll awesome if my modelling pics


----------



## vhelya

hightea_xx said:


> If you check out the Dudes and Dior thread you'll awesome if my modelling pics




Yup I saw that but it's in Your Diors in action thread..
I Love it [emoji7]


----------



## averagejoe

vhelya said:


> Love the color [emoji7]
> Is this a small size dune bag?



I believe this is the small.


----------



## vhelya

averagejoe said:


> I believe this is the small.




Thanks averagejoe [emoji4]


----------



## cremebrullle

Hello this is my first time commenting. The other day I saw a woman carrying a white PATENT Diorama and I totally fell in love with the bag! I have never purchased a Dior bag and I could not find the bag online nor in the store. Was this sold years ago? Was it a limited edition? I am willing to purchase a preloved one but I can not find that either!! Any information will be appreciated. Thank you in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

cremebrullle said:


> Hello this is my first time commenting. The other day I saw a woman carrying a white PATENT Diorama and I totally fell in love with the bag! I have never purchased a Dior bag and I could not find the bag online nor in the store. Was this sold years ago? Was it a limited edition? I am willing to purchase a preloved one but I can not find that either!! Any information will be appreciated. Thank you in advance!



The Diorama comes in patent leather currently, and are sold at Dior boutiques worldwide, although availability is limited depending on the colour. 

As well, the Diorama is a new bag released for Spring/Summer 2015, so you will most likely not find many pre-used versions for sale until more time has passed since its launch.


----------



## cremebrullle

averagejoe said:


> The Diorama comes in patent leather currently, and are sold at Dior boutiques worldwide, although availability is limited depending on the colour.
> 
> As well, the Diorama is a new bag released for Spring/Summer 2015, so you will most likely not find many pre-used versions for sale until more time has passed since its launch.


Ohhhhh THANK YOU! No I want a brand new one! But if it was a limited edition that was sold years ago I thought that would be my only option. The woman at Dior didn't have any clue about the white patent she said it might have been sold only at specific countries. I guess I'll just have to keep looking   I love LV and I know everything about LV lol but I have no clue about Dior! I just fell in love the minute I saw it and went to the store that same day!


----------



## xdaliv

Hi everyone, so I asked a friend to help me buy a LD in Italy. She's currently in Venice and was told that Dior have new policy worldwide stating any purchase of an iconic bag must come with 1 extra purchase?! Like she could only buy a lady dior if she buys a 100 euro key chain.  (Which is ridiculous). 

So anyone can validate this? She's still going to Rome and Florence. So hoping it's just a crazy SA talk. 

....and if I buy something. What is the current price of a small silk scarf 50-50?


----------



## rk4265

xdaliv said:


> Hi everyone, so I asked a friend to help me buy a LD in Italy. She's currently in Venice and was told that Dior have new policy worldwide stating any purchase of an iconic bag must come with 1 extra purchase?! Like she could only buy a lady dior if she buys a 100 euro key chain.  (Which is ridiculous).
> 
> So anyone can validate this? She's still going to Rome and Florence. So hoping it's just a crazy SA talk.
> 
> ....and if I buy something. What is the current price of a small silk scarf 50-50?


No that's not true because my cousin just asked about a bag in rome


----------



## averagejoe

Dior Joallerie has released a cute short video for Christmas to promote their Rose des Vents collection:


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Received a lovely Christmas card from Dior today, unfortunately it seems rather delicate and I was gutted to find the mechanism has broken in the post, so it doesn't light up. Still very beautiful though...


----------



## averagejoe

Mooshooshoo said:


> Received a lovely Christmas card from Dior today, unfortunately it seems rather delicate and I was gutted to find the mechanism has broken in the post, so it doesn't light up. Still very beautiful though...



Wow what a wonderful card! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bohochicfille

Hi everyone! Hope you're all well. 
I am looking to buy an everyday necklace that is simple but elegant and classy. I really like the rose des vents necklace but I don't know if it is an everyday one. What do you guys think? Would it look nice with everything I wear especially work wear like suits? Or is it more of a beach appropriate jewellery?  Any help would be very much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

Bohochicfille said:


> Hi everyone! Hope you're all well.
> I am looking to buy an everyday necklace that is simple but elegant and classy. I really like the rose des vents necklace but I don't know if it is an everyday one. What do you guys think? Would it look nice with everything I wear especially work wear like suits? Or is it more of a beach appropriate jewellery?  Any help would be very much appreciated. Thanks!



The Rose des Vents is definitely and everyday collection, much like the My Dior collection. It is perfect with everything,


----------



## Bohochicfille

averagejoe said:


> The Rose des Vents is definitely and everyday collection, much like the My Dior collection. It is perfect with everything,



Thanks average joe! I do really like the necklace. So beautiful delicate and luxurious. On a separate note, would you know if the diorama baby pouch is still being created or has it been discontinued? Even if it is, do you think I'll be able to get it in store from an old stock. I really want it.


----------



## averagejoe

Bohochicfille said:


> Thanks average joe! I do really like the necklace. So beautiful delicate and luxurious. On a separate note, would you know if the diorama baby pouch is still being created or has it been discontinued? Even if it is, do you think I'll be able to get it in store from an old stock. I really want it.



I don't think it has been discontinued yet, given that it is still relatively new and quite popular. 

Did you want one in the silver perforated Cannage? That one may be harder to find, but there should be a few examples in other finishes at Dior boutiques worldwide.


----------



## UpTime

I just randomly read this article. Anyone knows if this is current year bag? It s hard when bragmybag doesnt put a date on the article. I fall for the green one aldready. 

http://www.bragmybag.com/dior-ultradior-bag/


----------



## averagejoe

UpTime said:


> I just randomly read this article. Anyone knows if this is current year bag? It s hard when bragmybag doesnt put a date on the article. I fall for the green one aldready.
> 
> http://www.bragmybag.com/dior-ultradior-bag/



This is called the UltraDior and it was just released. 

I love this bag!

Check it out on the Dior website:

http://www.dior.com/couture/en_gb/womens-fashion/leather-goods/ultradior


----------



## PSnugget

UpTime said:


> I just randomly read this article. Anyone knows if this is current year bag? It s hard when bragmybag doesnt put a date on the article. I fall for the green one aldready.
> 
> http://www.bragmybag.com/dior-ultradior-bag/



This looks like a cross between the Dior Soft and Panarea and would explain why they've discontinued the Soft.


----------



## katja_246

charm_me_bag said:


> Small Lady Dior in Champagne perforated metallic Cannage




Wow it is so pretty, it is exactly the one I want! [emoji7] I hope you don't mind me asking, but how much is it? For my country they only have the normal leather prices online and I hate going to the boutique to ask, because it is so tempting to just buy it right away[emoji85][emoji1] 
Thank you and congrats on your lovely purchase!


----------



## Havanese 28

oo_let_me_see said:


> Rose Poudre grained calfskin
> 
> View attachment 3223238


Such a pretty combo!  Use and enjoy this beautiful bag!


----------



## Havanese 28

charm_me_bag said:


> Small Lady Dior in Champagne perforated metallic Cannage


A real stunner!  I can envision this gorgeous bag in so many settings and with so many different wardrobe options.  It's fabulous.  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Havanese 28

Babiigurl82 said:


> My First Lady Dior


And it's a beauty!  This combination is so classic, classy and elegant I fall in love every time I see it.  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Havanese 28

ILLovefashion said:


> Here is my lady [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3250600


Congrats and enjoy!  It is beautiful.


----------



## Havanese 28

meowfy said:


> Thanks a lot! Yes, the shoulder strap and interior are black as well! She is one of the purchases that's totally out of plan, I'm not even a small bag person! I absolutely adore this bag because it can go with dressier clothing (obviously), yet it is not too overwhelming for casual clothing. Here are some extra pics =)


It's stunning and so chic!  I agree, it's a versatile little bag!  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Babiigurl82

Havanese 28 said:


> And it's a beauty!  This combination is so classic, classy and elegant I fall in love every time I see it.  Congrats and enjoy!


Thanks dear


----------



## averagejoe

As Dior begins to unveil its newest watch creations in March at Baselworld, here is an article discussing their unique Grand Bal watches:

http://www.livemint.com/Leisure/r02HBhLQF1BrBmyMeJ5iUO/The-4-Ps-of-Diors-VIII-Grand-Bal.html

I hope that Dior will unveil a new complication related to their Grand Bal universe this season, maybe a Grand Bal flying tourbillon where the spinning tourbillon is reminiscent of a woman's dress twirling rather than an oscillating weight.


----------



## Havanese 28

Mooshooshoo said:


> My hubby surprised me with this large (old shape) soft in Linen patent for my birthday yesterday... Great neutral.


This is beautiful, the color is just so elegant.  What a wonderful birthday surprise!  Happy birthday and enjoy this beauty.


----------



## Plife2013

Where did he find this bag? I thought color was discontinued


----------



## Plife2013

Mooshooshoo said:


> My hubby surprised me with this large (old shape) soft in Linen patent for my birthday yesterday... Great neutral.


 where did he find this bag?


----------



## Plife2013

oo_let_me_see said:


> Rose Poudre grained calfskin
> 
> View attachment 3223238


 is this a pinkish color? How do you like this new texture?


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Plife2013 said:


> is this a pinkish color? How do you like this new texture?




Yes, it's pale pink. I love the grained texture!!!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Plife2013 said:


> where did he find this bag?


Bicester Dior Outlet...

http://www.bicestervillage.com/en/brands/item/dior


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Havanese 28 said:


> This is beautiful, the color is just so elegant.  What a wonderful birthday surprise!  Happy birthday and enjoy this beauty.


Thank you


----------



## March786

Mooshooshoo said:


> My hubby surprised me with this large (old shape) soft in Linen patent for my birthday yesterday... Great neutral.




Oh wow mooshooshoo that's a real beauty! Happy birthday [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## averagejoe

Dior's latest Haute Joaillerie collection is called "Granville", and celebrates the "garden of a thousand colours" by Dior's beachfront mansion in Granville. (photos from Vogue.fr)


----------



## Mooshooshoo

March786 said:


> Oh wow mooshooshoo that's a real beauty! Happy birthday [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


Thank you &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Mooshooshoo

averagejoe said:


> Dior's latest Haute Joaillerie collection is called "Granville", and celebrates the "garden of a thousand colours" by Dior's beachfront mansion in Granville. (photos from Vogue.fr)



Wow! Wow! Wow!


----------



## Havanese 28

Your bag is fabulous and such a versatile color, but that " red" one is stunning too!  I love this bag!  The small is a beautiful size for occasions or if you don't need to carry as muc.  They are all beautiful.


----------



## skyqueen

labellusting said:


> Mod pics from the Dior store [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3264642
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264644
> 
> 
> And here was the other option that I considered.
> 
> View attachment 3264646
> 
> View attachment 3264647
> 
> 
> I also thought about getting the white in small, but decided against the size.
> 
> View attachment 3264648


Thanks for the eye candy!



Havanese 28 said:


> Your bag is fabulous and such a versatile color, but that " red" one is stunning too!  I love this bag!  The small is a beautiful size for occasions or if you don't need to carry as muc.  They are all beautiful.


I love the red one, too!


----------



## phatlittlelemon

Prada Prince said:


> Haha, I wish! Although Gris Dior is my favourite Dior shade, they didn't make it in the large Diorama, which is the one I got.
> 
> Alright, shan't draw it out any longer...
> 
> View attachment 3268285
> 
> 
> I got the large Diorama in grained calfskin with pale gold hardware. Absolutely fell in love with the gold hardware.
> 
> I was debating between the very dark green with silver hardware and this black with gold, and the black won in the end! Even though it did take me a long time to decide!



Is the grained calfskin with gold hardware seasonal? I don't think I've seen it at my local boutique  It's such a beauty!


----------



## whiteswan1010

UpTime said:


> More from Thomas 267 453 8641


Hi Thomas, do you have any idea when diorama will be released in USA with gold hardware?  I live in Miami Beach and seems that spring/summer 2016 is still silver.  Don't understand why they do not offer both choices.  But it is available in Europe.  Chanel is in strong silver mode as well.  Thanks.


----------



## UpTime

whiteswan1010 said:


> Hi Thomas, do you have any idea when diorama will be released in USA with gold hardware?  I live in Miami Beach and seems that spring/summer 2016 is still silver.  Don't understand why they do not offer both choices.  But it is available in Europe.  Chanel is in strong silver mode as well.  Thanks.



Hi there, Im not Thomas, you should text him on the number I posted. He will help you


----------



## averagejoe

phatlittlelemon said:


> Is the grained calfskin with gold hardware seasonal? I don't think I've seen it at my local boutique  It's such a beauty!



It may be for now, but I'm sure that this will become permanent given its popularity.


----------



## maridher

Am I the only one drooling over the new collab between Frends and Dior? talk about headphones that make a freaking statement.


----------



## averagejoe

maridher said:


> Am I the only one drooling over the new collab between Frends and Dior? talk about headphones that make a freaking statement.



Are you talking about the Dolce and Gabbana crystal-encrusted headphones?


----------



## maridher

averagejoe said:


> Are you talking about the Dolce and Gabbana crystal-encrusted headphones?


I totes was. I spaced out. &#128514;


----------



## ta6a

I bought Dior boots, which cost me £810 (!) and after a few wears the shank just broke in the middle. When i took them to Harrods for replacement or credit they were unimpressed and also told me that they havent seen "nothing like this happen to Dior in their life" and offered to take it to Paris for "priority" repair service which may take up to 8 weeks (!). It was beginning of February and i tried to explain that by the time they come back (April) its likely that the weather wont allow me to wear them until the autumn, to which they just replied that its their policy and they cant do anything. I think its outrageous that the company charging such high prices for their product can not guarantee the quality and adequate after sale service. I dont know if i can do anything, but to be honest im already fed up and hating Dior brand, and if they come back repaired i probably wont be able to wear them happily as i would fear the same thing will happen again. :rain:


----------



## averagejoe

ta6a said:


> I bought Dior boots, which cost me £810 (!) and after a few wears the shank just broke in the middle. When i took them to Harrods for replacement or credit they were unimpressed and also told me that they havent seen "nothing like this happen to Dior in their life" and offered to take it to Paris for "priority" repair service which may take up to 8 weeks (!). It was beginning of February and i tried to explain that by the time they come back (April) its likely that the weather wont allow me to wear them until the autumn, to which they just replied that its their policy and they cant do anything. I think its outrageous that the company charging such high prices for their product can not guarantee the quality and adequate after sale service. I dont know if i can do anything, but to be honest im already fed up and hating Dior brand, and if they come back repaired i probably wont be able to wear them happily as i would fear the same thing will happen again. :rain:



I'm sorry to hear that, and it must be frustrating to receive your boots during a season where you can't wear them.

However, some repairs do take a while, and it's worth it. It means that you can use the boots again next autumn. As well, at least they are standing behind their product. A lot of brands refuse to repair things, so it means that you would be stuck with a broken shoe if it were a different brand.


----------



## littlesnoopy

cocochanellova said:


> My husband got me the Diorama in the pink color for Valentine's Day! I am obsessed- the bag is great wearing crossbody, shoulder strap, or the evening version which you tuck the leather strap around the bottom of the bag and only use the chain. The chain is hollowed out so it's very lightweight. Such a modern glamorous bag that is timeless!



Congrats on your new love! Such a sweet color!


----------



## cyclops68

That's gorgeous! Are you going home with it?


----------



## Havanese 28

cyclops68 said:


> That's gorgeous! Are you going home with it?


I'm trying to decide between this and the Bleu de Minuit, pictured in my "Opinions, please" thread.  I'm partial to gold hardware, but the Bleu is beautiful.  The Gold would round out my collection better, because it is dressier.  What are your thoughts?  Thanks!


----------



## lillimilli

hi everyone, i don´t know where to ask so i´ll try here: i have a silver baby diorama bag which was preowned by an english actress. there is a card with a dedication from dior (only her given name is used). i would be curious what is the bag worth. how can i find it out? thanks


----------



## Havanese 28

cocochanellova said:


> My husband got me the Diorama in the pink color for Valentine's Day! I am obsessed- the bag is great wearing crossbody, shoulder strap, or the evening version which you tuck the leather strap around the bottom of the bag and only use the chain. The chain is hollowed out so it's very lightweight. Such a modern glamorous bag that is timeless!


Your bag is beautiful!  Do you mind me asking if this is the Medium size?  Its a perfect size. Congrats and enjoy it!


----------



## averagejoe

Mooshooshoo said:


> Wow! Wow! Wow!



Here is a bit more of the new Granville collection:


----------



## Swissmiss2000

lillimilli said:


> hi everyone, i don´t know where to ask so i´ll try here: i have a silver baby diorama bag which was preowned by an english actress. there is a card with a dedication from dior (only her given name is used). i would be curious what is the bag worth. how can i find it out? thanks


 
I am not sure that the the bag will be of  higher value  because it belonged to an actress, unless the bag was in a famous scene of a film. In this case an auction house specialising in film memorabilia (e.g Bonhams) could estimate the value.
But how lovely for you to own a bit of stardom!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

vhelya said:


> You're welcome hightea [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> Today going out for the first time [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3192186
> 
> View attachment 3192187



Thanks for the mods shot. I'm in love with this bag. Think I'll get the pink one.


----------



## liznaj

I apologize in advance if this has been asked before, haven't been able to find an answer for this



Does anyone remember these LDs that were shown in diormag in November 2015? I believe they called it the nano (same size as micro?). I am wondering if anyone has ever seen LDs like that with leather covered charms in the same color as the bag? In any size. I love the look and would like to know if this has ever been spotted in boutiques, whether in the past or currently.


----------



## averagejoe

liznaj said:


> I apologize in advance if this has been asked before, haven't been able to find an answer for this
> View attachment 3287694
> 
> 
> Does anyone remember these LDs that were shown in diormag in November 2015? I believe they called it the nano (same size as micro?). I am wondering if anyone has ever seen LDs like that with leather covered charms in the same color as the bag? In any size. I love the look and would like to know if this has ever been spotted in boutiques, whether in the past or currently.



These nano Lady Diors should have been produced (although I have personally not seen them in the store, because I don't go frequently), and this is the smallest size of the Lady Dior. You may have been able to find these in the Baby Dior stores, too, where-ever they exist.


----------



## DUNDIS

Any kind soul here that would know the price of this coat? (approximate is also good)
http://www.dior.com/couture/en_int/...n2/camouflage-beige-technical-fabric-17-26480


----------



## liznaj

averagejoe said:


> These nano Lady Diors should have been produced (although I have personally not seen them in the store, because I don't go frequently), and this is the smallest size of the Lady Dior. You may have been able to find these in the Baby Dior stores, too, where-ever they exist.




Thanks averagejoe! Just found out they are part of summer 2016 for Baby Dior so I'll keep a lookout in my local boutique. 

I have another question, is Dior still making the tricolor bags for micro or mini size? I'm particularly partial to the ones that are some combination of pink and orange, seems like the combinations I like (that I've been able find images of) are from 2013. Have had no luck finding them on resale market so far. Hopeful that Dior is still making them and a color combination I like will pop up. Sorry for the questions, I'm a Chanel girl who has recently fallen in love with Dior bags


----------



## averagejoe

DUNDIS said:


> Any kind soul here that would know the price of this coat? (approximate is also good)
> http://www.dior.com/couture/en_int/...n2/camouflage-beige-technical-fabric-17-26480



It costs £2,000.00. You can convert this to your local currency if you are not from the UK, and the converted price should be close to the retail price in your country.


----------



## averagejoe

liznaj said:


> Thanks averagejoe! Just found out they are part of summer 2016 for Baby Dior so I'll keep a lookout in my local boutique.
> 
> I have another question, is Dior still making the tricolor bags for micro or mini size? I'm particularly partial to the ones that are some combination of pink and orange, seems like the combinations I like (that I've been able find images of) are from 2013. Have had no luck finding them on resale market so far. Hopeful that Dior is still making them and a color combination I like will pop up. Sorry for the questions, I'm a Chanel girl who has recently fallen in love with Dior bags



The small size of the Lady Dior (the one immediately smaller than the medium size) should still be available in bicolour and tricolour options. Pink and orange were popular combinations as they appeared on several different bag lines (i.e. Lady Dior, Diorissimo, and Dior Addict), and I'm sure that will make a return soon for summer pieces.

You should inquire about the availability of the orange-fuchsia combination, and the orange-geranium-fuchsia combination from 2013 at your local Dior boutique. They can do a system search for you and locate one from a different boutique if it is not in stock at yours. I suspect that the pieces have sold out already, but it doesn't hurt to ask, because every once in a while, a piece is hidden away in the stock room and "forgotten" because no customers have inquired about it, and the piece wasn't selected to be displayed.

And welcome to the Dior forum! Please ask as many questions as you wish! Hopefully we have the answers for you to help you get your first Dior!


----------



## liznaj

averagejoe said:


> The small size of the Lady Dior (the one immediately smaller than the medium size) should still be available in bicolour and tricolour options. Pink and orange were popular combinations as they appeared on several different bag lines (i.e. Lady Dior, Diorissimo, and Dior Addict), and I'm sure that will make a return soon for summer pieces.
> 
> You should inquire about the availability of the orange-fuchsia combination, and the orange-geranium-fuchsia combination from 2013 at your local Dior boutique. They can do a system search for you and locate one from a different boutique if it is not in stock at yours. I suspect that the pieces have sold out already, but it doesn't hurt to ask, because every once in a while, a piece is hidden away in the stock room and "forgotten" because no customers have inquired about it, and the piece wasn't selected to be displayed.
> 
> And welcome to the Dior forum! Please ask as many questions as you wish! Hopefully we have the answers for you to help you get your first Dior!




Thank you SO MUCH!!
Will be heading to Dior this weekend to take a look and will definitely ask about the tricolor bags. Hope to bring my first Dior home soon!


----------



## liznaj

Question for those who have Dior bags in toxic purple, can you tell me if the color is a "true" purple or has a pinkish tint to it? A Dior SA did a system search for me today and told me the tricolor mini is currently only available in toxic purple. She pulled up a picture on her phone (first attached picture) and I wasn't a big fan of the shade of purple so I passed. But now that I did a forum search, it seems most of your toxic purple bags have a bolder, pinker tint to it like in the second picture. I would hate to miss out on a bag because of a bad picture, so if anyone can help with this, I would appreciate it soooo much!


----------



## averagejoe

liznaj said:


> Question for those who have Dior bags in toxic purple, can you tell me if the color is a "true" purple or has a pinkish tint to it? A Dior SA did a system search for me today and told me the tricolor mini is currently only available in toxic purple. She pulled up a picture on her phone (first attached picture) and I wasn't a big fan of the shade of purple so I passed. But now that I did a forum search, it seems most of your toxic purple bags have a bolder, pinker tint to it like in the second picture. I would hate to miss out on a bag because of a bad picture, so if anyone can help with this, I would appreciate it soooo much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3289636
> View attachment 3289637



Toxic purple is a purplish pink colour. I'd say it's right in between purple and pink.

Here is the Lady Dior medium in Toxic Purple. The colour looks more vibrant in this stock photo, because the bag is showcased in bright lighting.


----------



## liznaj

averagejoe said:


> Toxic purple is a purplish pink colour. I'd say it's right in between purple and pink.
> 
> Here is the Lady Dior medium in Toxic Purple. The colour looks more vibrant in this stock photo, because the bag is showcased in bright lighting.




Thanks again averagejoe! That is very helpful! Think I will have to go back to Dior and ask the SA to show me an item in toxic purple to see for myself.


----------



## tumblingbear

I'm hunting for the white one.  is it a new color for this summer?


----------



## kemi

Hello everyone, sorry if this has been asked this year. Does anyone know if the Lady Dior in the grained leather will be released again this year? I'm trying to hold off getting it in the lambskin if the grained leather will be available again. Specifically in the UK. Any info will help. Thanks alot


----------



## vink

A mini reveal. It's a new-to-me Soft tote in a smaller size. I'm so happy I finally join the Soft tote club.


----------



## averagejoe

vink said:


> A mini reveal. It's a new-to-me Soft tote in a smaller size. I'm so happy I finally join the Soft tote club.
> 
> View attachment 3293926



Congratulations! The small size of the Dior Soft is adorable! I think it's perfectly proportioned.


----------



## Nahreen

vink said:


> A mini reveal. It's a new-to-me Soft tote in a smaller size. I'm so happy I finally join the Soft tote club.
> 
> View attachment 3293926




I have a soft tote in beige and it is one of my used bags. Congratulations to your new bag.


----------



## Swissmiss2000

Congratulations! I have the same one and love it. I bought it a couple of years ago and was hoping to buy another Dior Soft in a different colour. However, the Dior Soft has been discontinued and the SA said stores don't hold onto stock of discontinued bags, so could you share where and when you bought yours?


----------



## averagejoe

Swissmiss2000 said:


> Congratulations! I have the same one and love it. I bought it a couple of years ago and was hoping to buy another Dior Soft in a different colour. However, the Dior Soft has been discontinued and the SA said stores don't hold onto stock of discontinued bags, so could you share where and when you bought yours?



I don't own the Dior Soft but what the SA said isn't entirely accurate. Yes, the discontinued bags are often shipped to an outlet, but not immediately. For bags like the Panarea, the boutiques carried them until they were sold out. The Miss Dior bag is in a similar situation, as you can still find it at the boutiques, but it has a very limited availability as it is just whatever has not sold out yet. A few of the Miss Dior bags have already ended up at the outlet, but the new sliding chain versions should not have made it yet even though they have been discontinued for a while now.

When the Dior Soft in this shape was discontinued, boutiques continued to sell them for months until they were sold out. Some sizes and colours appeared at the outlet eventually, but many didn't make it to that point.


----------



## liznaj

My new to me mini LD! So happy with my first Dior and feeling very lucky to find this bicolor combination in like new condition. 




Thanks averagejoe for all your help and patience when I asked many questions in my hunt for my first Dior 

Here's a side by side with my mini Chanel



I'm not really sure about the exact colors. I believe the pink was described as raspberry pink, no idea about the red. On the receipt it says M34Q/TU, is this the color code? If anyone knows the exact color names for both the red and pink, I'd be so grateful!!


----------



## averagejoe

liznaj said:


> My new to me mini LD! So happy with my first Dior and feeling very lucky to find this bicolor combination in like new condition.
> 
> View attachment 3297337
> 
> 
> Thanks averagejoe for all your help and patience when I asked many questions in my hunt for my first Dior
> 
> Here's a side by side with my mini Chanel
> View attachment 3297341
> 
> 
> I'm not really sure about the exact colors. I believe the pink was described as raspberry pink, no idea about the red. On the receipt it says M34Q/TU, is this the color code? If anyone knows the exact color names for both the red and pink, I'd be so grateful!!



Congratulations!!!

I believe the colours are Geranium and Fuchsia.


----------



## liznaj

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the colours are Geranium and Fuchsia.




Thank you!! [emoji4]


----------



## Shoezz

The 2016 spring/summer shoe... Pointy toe, patent, top buckle, ankle tie???? What are they called? Please help....


----------



## Angelian

Shoezz said:


> The 2016 spring/summer shoe... Pointy toe, patent, top buckle, ankle tie???? What are they called? Please help....



These? There is no specific name mentioned, but you can check the website as there is a reference number if that's what you need.
http://www.dior.com/couture/en_int/...mps/black-patent-calfskin-pump-10-cm-17-26867


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

This is Diorissimo Seven Roses necklace from 2012. It was sold out very quickly. 
Please let me know if you see it on sale anywhere


----------



## jjyusuf

liznaj said:


> My new to me mini LD! So happy with my first Dior and feeling very lucky to find this bicolor combination in like new condition.
> 
> View attachment 3297337
> 
> 
> Thanks averagejoe for all your help and patience when I asked many questions in my hunt for my first Dior
> 
> Here's a side by side with my mini Chanel
> View attachment 3297341
> 
> 
> I'm not really sure about the exact colors. I believe the pink was described as raspberry pink, no idea about the red. On the receipt it says M34Q/TU, is this the color code? If anyone knows the exact color names for both the red and pink, I'd be so grateful!!


Hi, 

Your bags are gorgeous! Congratulations! Which do you prefer, your Chanel mini or the Lady Dior? 

I am debating between the two >.<


----------



## liznaj

jjyusuf said:


> Hi,
> 
> Your bags are gorgeous! Congratulations! Which do you prefer, your Chanel mini or the Lady Dior?
> 
> I am debating between the two >.<




Thank you, jjyusuf! 
Hmmm that's a tough question for me because they are very different bags that serve different purposes for me. I would say if it has to be one or the other, it depends a lot on what you want to use the bag for?

The Chanel is more of an everyday bag to me, mine is black, in caviar leather and the crossbody chain makes it very easy to wear and it goes with everything. If it was in a different color, that could change a lot. Just personal opinion, but I think the LD does color a lot better  

The LD is something I'm less likely to wear with very casual outfits. Not a special occasion only bag or anything, but for example I would bring either bag to brunch with girlfriends or to date night, but only the Chanel on a grocery store run. Makes sense?   Another thing to consider, LD fits a lot more. Surprisingly a lot! With my Chanel I usually just carry my wallet, keys and phone. Maybe squeeze in a compact mirror. For LD, wallet, keys, phone, compact mirror, lip balm fit with no problem with room to spare. 

Everyone uses their bags differently, maybe someone else could chime in about how they use their mini LD too


----------



## jjyusuf

liznaj said:


> Thank you, jjyusuf!
> Hmmm that's a tough question for me because they are very different bags that serve different purposes for me. I would say if it has to be one or the other, it depends a lot on what you want to use the bag for?
> 
> The Chanel is more of an everyday bag to me, mine is black, in caviar leather and the crossbody chain makes it very easy to wear and it goes with everything. If it was in a different color, that could change a lot. Just personal opinion, but I think the LD does color a lot better
> 
> The LD is something I'm less likely to wear with very casual outfits. Not a special occasion only bag or anything, but for example I would bring either bag to brunch with girlfriends or to date night, but only the Chanel on a grocery store run. Makes sense?   Another thing to consider, LD fits a lot more. Surprisingly a lot! With my Chanel I usually just carry my wallet, keys and phone. Maybe squeeze in a compact mirror. For LD, wallet, keys, phone, compact mirror, lip balm fit with no problem with room to spare.
> 
> Everyone uses their bags differently, maybe someone else could chime in about how they use their mini LD too


I see thanks for your reply! I'm hoping for an everyday casual kind of bag and was leaning on the Chanel mini side, but the LD is just so beautiful and elegant!


----------



## averagejoe

Sheikha Latifa said:


> This is Diorissimo Seven Roses necklace from 2012. It was sold out very quickly.
> Please let me know if you see it on sale anywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3301847



Did you see this from Ebay?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...218538?hash=item28137666ea:g:TxMAAOSwFqJWoSRX

Not the same exact style, but it's got the roses.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

averagejoe said:


> Did you see this from Ebay?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...218538?hash=item28137666ea:g:TxMAAOSwFqJWoSRX
> 
> 
> 
> Not the same exact style, but it's got the roses.




No I did not. Thank you AJ, you are amazing! I already contacted the seller.


----------



## shmily101010

FancyMeFresh said:


> Lady Dior mini winter 2015 bleu de minuit. Comes with the chain strap.
> View attachment 3215608




Gorgeous!


----------



## Shoezz

Angelian said:


> These? There is no specific name mentioned, but you can check the website as there is a reference number if that's what you need.
> http://www.dior.com/couture/en_int/...mps/black-patent-calfskin-pump-10-cm-17-26867


Yes. Those. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## cavalla

FancyMeFresh said:


> Lady Dior mini winter 2015 bleu de minuit. Comes with the chain strap.
> View attachment 3215608



Love this pairing. Lovely!


----------



## FancyMeFresh

shmily101010 said:


> Gorgeous!





cavalla said:


> Love this pairing. Lovely!



Thanks so much!


----------



## bekiii

Diorever, a new member to my Dior family. The bag is structured but not heavy at all.


----------



## texaslinds

So beautiful!  Love your collection. I'm looking to acquire my first Lady Dior. Just deciding on color.


----------



## averagejoe

bekiii said:


> Diorever, a new member to my Dior family. The bag is structured but not heavy at all.
> View attachment 3308351



Wow wonderful new addition to your collection! Congratulations!


----------



## Matryoshka.ca

bekiii said:


> Diorever, a new member to my Dior family. The bag is structured but not heavy at all.
> View attachment 3308351




Congratulations on your new addition to Dior family!!! You have a wonderful collection) What size Diorever did you get?


----------



## bekiii

Matryoshka.ca said:


> Congratulations on your new addition to Dior family!!! You have a wonderful collection) What size Diorever did you get?




Thank you! I got it in medium.


----------



## bekiii

averagejoe said:


> Wow wonderful new addition to your collection! Congratulations!




Thank you!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Omg. I was just re-reading an email response from Dior and I never knew Dior had mail order service! I was just glossing over the details since pricing was the main thing I was looking for. Has anyone done mail order with Dior?

Sent from my Passport using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## aniled

Hi!!!! I've just had a friend help me get my first Dior!!!! Super excited, got the lady Dior in medium and black but I have a question. I wasn't aware that lady Dior came in calfskin (not grained) is this new?


----------



## marilyn_midday

Hi there! Here is my love, my mini Lady Dior in black lamb skin. One of the things I love about Dior is that their lamb skin leather feels so gorgeous and supple but it's not as sensitive as Chanel's lamb skin.


----------



## averagejoe

marilyn_midday said:


> Hi there! Here is my love, my mini Lady Dior in black lamb skin. One of the things I love about Dior is that their lamb skin leather feels so gorgeous and supple but it's not as sensitive as Chanel's lamb skin.
> 
> View attachment 3317856



Beautiful classic! Yes, Dior's lambskin is sublime. So soft to the touch without being too delicate.


----------



## averagejoe

Interview with Charlize Theron for the new J'adore campaign:


----------



## marilyn_midday

bekiii said:


> Diorever, a new member to my Dior family. The bag is structured but not heavy at all.
> View attachment 3308351




Your collection is gorgeous!


----------



## marilyn_midday

averagejoe said:


> Interview with Charlize Theron for the new J'adore campaign:





I absolutely love Charlize! She's so funny here.


----------



## averagejoe

marilyn_midday said:


> I absolutely love Charlize! She's so funny here.



She is! I didn't expect her to be so spontaneous in this interview. In the past, the interviews have been more conservative. Maybe it's to highlight the luminosity of this version of the J'adore fragrance.


----------



## kenzo67

would someone please tell me how how to read the serial no. on a dior bag 05 bo 0140


----------



## averagejoe

kenzo67 said:


> would someone please tell me how how to read the serial no. on a dior bag 05 bo 0140



It means your bag was made in April 2010.


----------



## kenzo67

averagejoe said:


> It means your bag was made in April 2010.




Thank you so much for your help averagejoe.  This explains the 0140 so how about 05 BO what do they stand for please?


----------



## fairy_closet

Hi 

I am new in this forum. May I ask, is it possible for a Beige Patent Leather Lady Dior having a date code BO 1102 which i understand means it's made at October 2012 (I could be wrong here, please help!) ended up being sold at June 2015 as per the authentication card?

Thank you so much


----------



## Jjrkae

Hi my lovely tpf friends, I am going to buy by very first lady Dior bag and I lived in Wisconsin where there's no Dior boutique can someone please recommend me a SA? Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

A new Dior boutique opened in Miami Design district.  There is a wonderful SA named Oscar.  You cam PM me for his contact.

I also have one in Saks Boca Raton.  Her name is Gabriella.  She works in Chanel but always helps me with Dior too.


----------



## Havanese 28

katherinedvm said:


> I'm parting with my blue promenade (never wore her!) So posting some farewell pics:
> View attachment 3285597
> 
> View attachment 3285598
> 
> View attachment 3285599
> 
> View attachment 3285601
> 
> View attachment 3285604
> 
> Plastic wrap is still on the clasp! She deserves to be loved...


Beautiful.  Someone will be getting a special bag!


----------



## crazy8baglady

forgetmenot301 said:


> Here's a modeling shot from my Instagram. Medium size with the flap open.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3323780


it looks perfect on you!!
great...now i have to go see this bag for myself!!!


----------



## crazy8baglady

******** said:


> *diorever fever *


what a beauty!  i've missed all your beautiful pics over on the chanel forum!


----------



## betty_boop

Hi all, new to Dior forum., would like to know which season has the crystal Dior bag charm eg this one? 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. Anyone has any idea where can I find this season bag? Thanks..


----------



## averagejoe

betty_boop said:


> Hi all, new to Dior forum., would like to know which season has the crystal Dior bag charm eg this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3325093
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Anyone has any idea where can I find this season bag? Thanks..



They still make Lady Dior bags with the crystal-inlaid charms, so it's difficult to say which year this Lady Dior came from. Do you know the date code of the bag?


----------



## betty_boop

averagejoe said:


> They still make Lady Dior bags with the crystal-inlaid charms, so it's difficult to say which year this Lady Dior came from. Do you know the date code of the bag?




Ic.. I got the photo off the net hence don't have the date code.. R u aware which is the last season they make bags with the crystal charms? Thanks.. Really love those charms.. [emoji1]


----------



## averagejoe

betty_boop said:


> Ic.. I got the photo off the net hence don't have the date code.. R u aware which is the last season they make bags with the crystal charms? Thanks.. Really love those charms.. [emoji1]



They still make the Lady Dior bags with crystal charms. They usually come on the evening versions as well as the made-to-order versions. So they are essentially current.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

These are SS16


----------



## Pursebop

crazy8baglady said:


> what a beauty!  i've missed all your beautiful pics over on the chanel forum!


*I share most on my IG, but try to pop by here when I can! *


----------



## averagejoe

Sheikha Latifa said:


> These are SS16
> View attachment 3326983
> 
> View attachment 3326988


----------



## Cblv17

Hi all - hope this is the right thread to ask - but does anyone know what colors the Diorever will be coming in for the next season? Will foils be coming back? Thank you! [emoji171]


----------



## okbk33

Could someone please help me decide whether I should sell old soft Dior shopper and buy the new UltraDior? Or keep it? I almost never use it since I'm so afraid to ruin the beautiful soft leather...
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3328723


----------



## lafab

okbk33 said:


> Could someone please help me decide whether I should sell old soft Dior shopper and buy the new UltraDior? Or keep it? I almost never use it since I'm so afraid to ruin the beautiful soft leather...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328723


 
I love the "soft dior"! It still looks shiny and beautiful. 


Remember nothing feels like smooth/soft lambskin.....


----------



## okbk33

Thanks! I'm also leaning towards the soft tote  it's just so pretty!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

An absolutely charming Diorissimo Mini
The handles are satin and body is all beads



In spite of the high heal, these are quite comfy



And new sunglasses!


----------



## averagejoe

Sheikha Latifa said:


> An absolutely charming Diorissimo Mini
> The handles are satin and body is all beads
> View attachment 3330494
> View attachment 3330495
> 
> In spite of the high heal, these are quite comfy
> View attachment 3330496
> View attachment 3330499
> 
> And new sunglasses!
> View attachment 3330509
> View attachment 3330510



I love it!

I also love the sunglasses. They are the perfect compliment to the metallic pink perforated Diorama and Lady Dior!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Yea, the glasses are beautiful and, unlike Split, they really look nice on the face. I also love the recognisable Dior design on the sides. And they are pink! Love-love-love!  
It's nice that I'm living in a sunny climate


----------



## averagejoe

An article about the come-back of the Dior Saddle bag:

http://www.vogue.com/13425536/dior-saddle-bag-revival-it-bags/



> What if the bag of the moment was already in your closet?
> 
> For accessory aficionados, every year brings with it an opportunity for a handbag to break away from the pack to become not just appealing but somehow essential, something that captures the feel of a moment while being just slightly unattainable. For the past few seasons the battle has been one fought between the unorthodox creations of current It designers: Jonathan Anderson&#8217;s sculptural Loewe Puzzle bag vs. Alessandro Michele&#8217;s flair-covered Gucci Dionysus. Even with ready-to-wear&#8217;s obsession with logo hoodies and dressed-down denim, handbags are still as dressed up as ever&#8212;and still all about the quirk.
> 
> Which brings us to the back of our closets and back in time, to a decade ago, when bags were also defined by their eccentricity: from the udder-shaped Fendi Spy and Louis Vuitton&#8217;s candy-colored monogram multicore (complete with Murakami detailing) to Chloé&#8217;s ubiquitous Paddington. In the 2000s, bags got weird, expensive, and impossible to ignore, ending up on the arms of fashion editors and stylish celebrities like Sienna Miller, Beyoncé, and Sarah Jessica Parker. Back in 2006, getting your hands on a Chloé Paddington was an accomplishment on par with completing a Tough Mudder. Fast-forward 10 years and the idea of wearing a giant, unwieldy, and ultimately pointless padlock strapped across an already heavy bag seems like something that might land you in an institution.
> 
> While you&#8217;ll be hard-pressed to find a soul brave enough to unearth some of these once popular styles, an unlikely candidate has sprung out of the melee: Dior&#8217;s Saddle bag. Once a Sex and the City favorite, the Saddle bag is now earning a loyal following on Instagram, appearing on the arm of K-Pop trendsetter CL and selling out at vintage mainstays like Decades. Equestrian classicism meets logomania meets John Galliano&#8217;s subversive kitsch: The Saddle bag wasn&#8217;t just a smart satchel, it was a time and a place, a pint-sized aggregate of Galliano&#8217;s aesthetic that could be slung over the shoulder. Delivered in hundreds of patterns, formulations, and limited- edition variations, it was the ultimate arm candy for the fashionista who was in on the joke.
> 
> With kooky, quirk-heavy accessories now leaping to the top of editorial must-have lists, the Saddle bag is poised for a revival. It has most of the trends covered: Patches and stickers? Check. Timeless logos? Check. Jewelry-worthy charms? Oh, yeah, it&#8217;s all there. While the fact that the Saddle bag has been discontinued for the past few years&#8212;its funky charm being somewhat out of step with the brand&#8217;s image under Raf Simons&#8212; may make finding one something of a treasure hunt, the lowered price makes the hunt worth it. For those with foresight&#8212;and boundless handbag collections&#8212;all it takes is a trip to the back of the closet.



From Vogue.com


----------



## belvedere_girl

Hi guys,

Unfortunately the key and fob for my New Lock have been lost and I'm wondering whether it's possible to get a replacement from Dior?

I know the bag is discontinued and can't find any other queries regarding a replacement key on the forum. It is however black lambskin, so does not have as much of a colour matching issue.

Any advice gratefully received!


----------



## Fashionista421

hardcore_harlot said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Unfortunately the key and fob for my New Lock have been lost and I'm wondering whether it's possible to get a replacement from Dior?
> 
> I know the bag is discontinued and can't find any other queries regarding a replacement key on the forum. It is however black lambskin, so does not have as much of a colour matching issue.
> 
> Any advice gratefully received!



I'd call Dior customer service. They usually have replacements, even if it's discontinued.  hopefully everything works out for you!


----------



## Miumiauw

Hi, i'm newbie in here, i wanna ask about dior serial number, how to read the serial number?plz help, thank in advance.


----------



## averagejoe

Miumiauw said:


> Hi, i'm newbie in here, i wanna ask about dior serial number, how to read the serial number?plz help, thank in advance.



There are many posts about this topic. Please do a forum search for "date code".


----------



## kemi

Hello everyone, i hope i can get some help from you all. I'd like to know if dior shoes run true to size? I'm interested in a a pair of black lambskin ballerina's with 1cm heel with cannage top stitching. I don't have a boutique near me so i'll be ordering online. I'm a solid size 5(38) in all shoes for reference. Thank you


----------



## Jjrkae

Hello all TPF friends, I am a newbie to Dior and would like to purchase my very first bag. Is Dior bags only available in boutiques or I can also finds it at department stores like SAkS and Neiman Marcus? Please help me out? Where I lived there's not a Dior boutique or any high end department stores. Thank you very much in advance for all your help.


----------



## rk4265

Jjrkae said:


> Hello all TPF friends, I am a newbie to Dior and would like to purchase my very first bag. Is Dior bags only available in boutiques or I can also finds it at department stores like SAkS and Neiman Marcus? Please help me out? Where I lived there's not a Dior boutique or any high end department stores. Thank you very much in advance for all your help.




They have some Dior stands in Saks that I know of. Go on their website. There is also a Dior in Bloomingdales in Nyc


----------



## ccbaggirl89

just wondering... what bag did Diana actually use more... her Lady Dior or the Chanel flap (Diana flap) named in her honor? i've seen her pictured a lot with both bags and wondered if there is evidence to what bag she seemed to prefer?


----------



## baghagg

Jjrkae said:


> Hello all TPF friends, I am a newbie to Dior and would like to purchase my very first bag. Is Dior bags only available in boutiques or I can also finds it at department stores like SAkS and Neiman Marcus? Please help me out? Where I lived there's not a Dior boutique or any high end department stores. Thank you very much in advance for all your help.



Bergdorf's carries Dior as well


----------



## averagejoe

ccbaggirl89 said:


> just wondering... what bag did Diana actually use more... her Lady Dior or the Chanel flap (Diana flap) named in her honor? i've seen her pictured a lot with both bags and wondered if there is evidence to what bag she seemed to prefer?



Don't know, but the Lady Dior seems to be more famous than the Diana flap so I guess the Lady Dior became more iconic.


----------



## TraceySH

Hi all! Thanks for letting me post. 

I'm checking out this forum because I am feeling myself fall hard for a Diorama! (I also really like the Promenade Pouch). I can't seem to pull the trigger on Chanel (just something, I can't get there) and I've got a LV GO-14, which I know those 3 have quite a bit of comparison going on. I've seen quite a few threads and comments about the Diorama being a total Boy knockoff, but to me, I just LIKE it better. And the colors and material variation, so fun! I would go with the medium, and was thinking about either nude or the light pink (rose poudre) to start. I also hear they are changing out the latch for a "CD" round white one starting soon, and I like this one better. 

Any thoughts or feedback much appreciated!! I haven't purchased a Dior since 2005


----------



## averagejoe

TraceySH said:


> Hi all! Thanks for letting me post.
> 
> I'm checking out this forum because I am feeling myself fall hard for a Diorama! (I also really like the Promenade Pouch). I can't seem to pull the trigger on Chanel (just something, I can't get there) and I've got a LV GO-14, which I know those 3 have quite a bit of comparison going on. I've seen quite a few threads and comments about the Diorama being a total Boy knockoff, but to me, I just LIKE it better. And the colors and material variation, so fun! I would go with the medium, and was thinking about either nude or the light pink (rose poudre) to start. I also hear they are changing out the latch for a "CD" round white one starting soon, and I like this one better.
> 
> Any thoughts or feedback much appreciated!! I haven't purchased a Dior since 2005



I think the Diorama is a great choice! I have grown to like the Diorama a lot more than the Chanel Boy. I used to think that the Diorama was a copy, too, but both bags are actually very different, and I think the Diorama is better-designed.

They are not changing the crest-shaped lock to the round CD lock. The round CD lock at the moment is seasonal, so if you like this version of the lock, then buy one soon before they are sold out.


----------



## TraceySH

averagejoe said:


> I think the Diorama is a great choice! I have grown to like the Diorama a lot more than the Chanel Boy. I used to think that the Diorama was a copy, too, but both bags are actually very different, and I think the Diorama is better-designed.
> 
> They are not changing the crest-shaped lock to the round CD lock. The round CD lock at the moment is seasonal, so if you like this version of the lock, then buy one soon before they are sold out.



Thank you for your feedback (and support!). I found a very nice SA in LV who wants to make me happy ha ha. Any suggestions for colors or materials? Shiny lamb vs pebbled calf?


----------



## averagejoe

TraceySH said:


> Thank you for your feedback (and support!). I found a very nice SA in LV who wants to make me happy ha ha. Any suggestions for colors or materials? Shiny lamb vs pebbled calf?



Definitely pebbled calf. Not only is the leather less prone to wear and tear, the crest lock is also lacquered on the sides, unlike on the lambskin versions.

I suggest Rose Poudre or even Gris Dior. At the moment, neither of these come with the circular lock, though.

The circular lock is found on the season versions which are gold, silver, black, and white. If you want the circular lock instead, then I suggest the silver. It will be a fun colour to have.


----------



## TraceySH

averagejoe said:


> Definitely pebbled calf. Not only is the leather less prone to wear and tear, the crest lock is also lacquered on the sides, unlike on the lambskin versions.
> 
> I suggest Rose Poudre or even Gris Dior. At the moment, neither of these come with the circular lock, though.
> 
> The circular lock is found on the season versions which are gold, silver, black, and white. If you want the circular lock instead, then I suggest the silver. It will be a fun colour to have.



I was thinking of the rose poudre! I am sorry if I was confusing. I do NOT like the CD lock, I like the other one! The CD on round white makes it look too much like my grandmother's evening bag that matches a powder compact ha ha. The rose is beautiful. Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## averagejoe

TraceySH said:


> I was thinking of the rose poudre! I am sorry if I was confusing. I do NOT like the CD lock, I like the other one! The CD on round white makes it look too much like my grandmother's evening bag that matches a powder compact ha ha. The rose is beautiful. Thank you for the suggestion.



Sorry for the misunderstanding. 

I like the crest-lock more, too. It's more unique. The circular lock looks nice in the lacquered version, but the round shape doesn't seem to match the straight geometric lines of the Diorama.


----------



## BambolinaMaryam

averagejoe said:


> Sorry for the misunderstanding.
> 
> 
> 
> I like the crest-lock more, too. It's more unique. The circular lock looks nice in the lacquered version, but the round shape doesn't seem to match the straight geometric lines of the Diorama.




Sorry to interrupt guys! But do you have a picture for CD circular? Am curious  [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## TraceySH

Here you go!


----------



## Vivian.T

Hi guys, i wanna ask for your opinion on the new Mini Lady Dior double chain. 
im considering to get it, what do you guys think?dior.com/couture/ecommerce/media/catalog/product/cache/1/zoom_alt_image_4/7b8fef0172c2eb72dd8fd366c999954c/M/0/M0520OCAL_M900_V3_Z.jpg?___store=en_hk


----------



## Vivian.T

Hi guys, i wanna ask for your opinion on the new Mini Lady Dior double chain. 
im considering to get it, what do you guys think?


http://www.dior.com/couture/ecommer...4c/M/0/M0520OCAL_M900_V3_Z.jpg?___store=en_hk


----------



## Vivian.T

Hi guys, i wanna ask for your opinion on the new Mini Lady Dior double chain. 
im considering to get it, what do you guys think?

sorry if i post 3x this is my first post and i just figure out how to attached an image.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Vivian.T said:


> Hi guys, i wanna ask for your opinion on the new Mini Lady Dior double chain.
> im considering to get it, what do you guys think?dior.com/couture/ecommerce/media/catalog/product/cache/1/zoom_alt_image_4/7b8fef0172c2eb72dd8fd366c999954c/M/0/M0520OCAL_M900_V3_Z.jpg?___store=en_hk



Hi Vivian, welcome to tPF! If you need help posting pics, check out this thread. http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25.html

Good luck!


----------



## TraceySH

Ok here we go! These are the nice ladies in LV modeling a couple of pieces. I am thinking of pulling the trigger on the Diorama Grey (med), the Diorama Elancee wallet (left red one) and the Diorama Wallet Chain Pouch in pink powder. Any feedback is much appreciated!!!


----------



## UpTime

Vivian.T said:


> Hi guys, i wanna ask for your opinion on the new Mini Lady Dior double chain.
> im considering to get it, what do you guys think?
> 
> sorry if i post 3x this is my first post and i just figure out how to attached an image. [emoji14]


Hi Vivian, I m thinking of this one too. The reasons are 1) I like none handle bags. Maybe I just get used to Chanel classic flap so once I have a handle bag (be dior) it is a little annoy, but Im still learning to like the handle as it is sooo Dior 2) the flap without zip. I know it is good to secure things inside your bag, but I live here in Bay Area for my entire life and I havent had anything lost out of my bag so why I wouldn't care much for this purpose. So to your question, I think it is a great variety of Lady Dior bag.


----------



## cyclops68

TraceySH said:


> Ok here we go! These are the nice ladies in LV modeling a couple of pieces. I am thinking of pulling the trigger on the Diorama Grey (med), the Diorama Elancee wallet (left red one) and the Diorama Wallet Chain Pouch in pink powder. Any feedback is much appreciated!!!



Definitely the grey!


----------



## TraceySH

cyclops68 said:


> Definitely the grey!




I ordered all 3!!! I'm a bad bad bag lady


----------



## cyclops68

TraceySH said:


> I ordered all 3!!! I'm a bad bad bag lady



Hahahahaha! Well done! &#128516;


----------



## TraceySH

cyclops68 said:


> Hahahahaha! Well done! [emoji1]




The diorama pouch is sold out everywhere and she had one that literally came in yesterday. I was thinking about the promenade but liked this so much. And it's way less expensive than the promenade. So I got a little diorama trifecta.


----------



## Vivian.T

Thank you jetsetgo for the info. Much appreciated!


----------



## Vivian.T

Thank you for you interesting input on the bag Uptime.
Yah I have the classic lady dior even though I love it so much, but I always get the zipper burn on my hand haha. Anyway this one have a zipper compartment beside the flap, to give little security for important stuff.


----------



## Vivian.T

TraceySH said:


> The diorama pouch is sold out everywhere and she had one that literally came in yesterday. I was thinking about the promenade but liked this so much. And it's way less expensive than the promenade. So I got a little diorama trifecta.



Congrats on your purchased, so lovely&#128525;


----------



## SQ23

TraceySH said:


> Ok here we go! These are the nice ladies in LV modeling a couple of pieces. I am thinking of pulling the trigger on the Diorama Grey (med), the Diorama Elancee wallet (left red one) and the Diorama Wallet Chain Pouch in pink powder. Any feedback is much appreciated!!!


Congrats on your purchases!  They are all super nice and beautiful colors!


----------



## TraceySH

Vivian.T said:


> Congrats on your purchased, so lovely[emoji7]







SQ23 said:


> Congrats on your purchases!  They are all super nice and beautiful colors!




Thank you so much! It appears they will be coming Monday. I will post pics when they arrive!


----------



## BambolinaMaryam

TraceySH said:


> Thank you so much! It appears they will be coming Monday. I will post pics when they arrive!



Yayyyyy we can't waaaaiiitt &#10084;&#65039;&#128525;


----------



## Bohochicfille

I came across this Dior beauty video. The Be Dior is so chic, so French and so Dior! I'm in love with it all over again!


----------



## Bohochicfille

So chic!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Vivian.T said:


> Yah I have the classic lady dior even though I love it so much, but I always get the zipper burn on my hand haha.




Same thing here. I have a wonderful python LD which I only wore once in 3 years because of that. The LD closure is always tight and the python leather adds up to that


----------



## UpTime

Bohochicfille said:


> So chic!


Wow, I want to see too. Please post a link


----------



## Bohochicfille

UpTime said:


> Wow, I want to see too. Please post a link


Here you go! 

It's a super tiny bit that shows the be Dior but Dior as a whole brand and everything they produce is just love! 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=lLyqUweQOKA


----------



## averagejoe

Bohochicfille said:


> So chic!



Nice isn't it? It's one of the nicest bags from Dior, in my opinion. So classy yet modern, convenient, and chic.


----------



## UpTime

Bohochicfille said:


> Here you go!
> 
> It's a super tiny bit that shows the be Dior but Dior as a whole brand and everything they produce is just love!
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=lLyqUweQOKA


Just watch. They are do cute [emoji38] thanks for the link


----------



## Vivian.T

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Same thing here. I have a wonderful python LD which I only wore once in 3 years because of that. The LD closure is always tight and the python leather adds up to that



thats why im considering the new mini lady dior with double chain, cos it got that lady dior feel but with a choice of flap or zipper. or maybe i just wanna buy new bag :giggles:


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Vivian.T said:


> thats why im considering the new mini lady dior with double chain, cos it got that lady dior feel but with a choice of flap or zipper. or maybe i just wanna buy new bag :giggles:




That's why I prefer Diorissimo or Diorlite.
But who would say no to a new bag


----------



## UpTime

Sheikha Latifa said:


> That's why I prefer Diorissimo or Diorlite.
> But who would say no to a new bag


I wish the double chain was bigger. 19cm is so small [emoji22]


----------



## TraceySH

Here we are! The wallet pouch is a perfect size actually, and exactly what I was looking for. The red wallet is so well made, very high quality. I am on the fence about the grey Diorama. Maybe it's just because I've not purchased a grey bag before, and that's one of the reasons I got it (I hate buying black bags). Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## Chloe_c

averagejoe said:


> Charlize Theron in Dior (from DiorMag):





averagejoe said:


> Liu Yifei in custom Dior Haute Couture at Cannes (from DiorMag):





averagejoe said:


> Kirsten Dunst in custom Dior Haute Couture at Cannes (photo 1 from WWD, photo 2 from fashionista-chile.blogspot)



I am surprised to see that the gowns are not exactly well fitted. Workmanship should be top notch for the house of Dior.


----------



## chicNclassy

Does anyone know how much these earrings are? There is no price on the site and the local Dior boutique isn't so close so I would like to know how much they are before I drive up there.

http://www.dior.com/couture/en_us/womens-fashion/accessories/earrings/dior-by-dior-earrings-11-18171


----------



## averagejoe

chicNclassy said:


> Does anyone know how much these earrings are? There is no price on the site and the local Dior boutique isn't so close so I would like to know how much they are before I drive up there.
> 
> http://www.dior.com/couture/en_us/womens-fashion/accessories/earrings/dior-by-dior-earrings-11-18171



They are £340, which works out to be around $495 USD.


----------



## chicNclassy

averagejoe said:


> They are £340, which works out to be around $495 USD.



Thanks so much! Now I need to go get them!


----------



## Alessandra0104

Hi guys, 
Im a newbie in this forum..
Im thinking of getting a mini lady dior in snake skin - silver. What do u guys think about this bag? Any thoughts?
I already have a few LD in Large, medium n the mini in black patent shw, so its gonna b my fourth, and i want it to stands among the crowds.
I like the silver color, what concerns me is the material of this bag is snake skin, never have one before. 
The use of this particular bag itself, is for parties/ dinner i guess, so i want it to be special n in exotic. Please kindly give me ur thoughts about it. Thanks guys.


----------



## Willowbarb

angelthelson said:


> View attachment 3361506
> View attachment 3361507
> View attachment 3361508
> 
> Mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3361509
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in medium. Bought it from Galeries Lafayette. Great VIP experience from my SA Lisa and the Manager, Annabelle



That is very lovely; you must be absolutely thrilled  and it's great that you take the time to thank your SA and the manager, and share it with us. Thank you! 

ETA Sorry; overlooked the pictures only bit


----------



## Bagluvvahh

Willowbarb said:


> That is very lovely; you must be absolutely thrilled  and it's great that you take the time to thank your SA and the manager, and share it with us. Thank you!
> 
> ETA Sorry; overlooked the pictures only bit




Hi Willowbarb! I'm so thrilled about the service and having my first Dior. I think I want more Dior now[emoji23][emoji12][emoji28] you're welcome!


----------



## mia55

Hi girls, 

Hope you're all well. I've recently been bitten by lady dior bug and wondering if anyone knows they ever go on sale or are available in outlets?  Thnx


----------



## Vivian.T

UpTime said:


> I wish the double chain was bigger. 19cm is so small [emoji22]



Yeah! i know right   maybe they will come in with more sizes in the future. I know they come in many color choice now


----------



## UpTime

Vivian.T said:


> Yeah! i know right   maybe they will come in with more sizes in the future. I know they come in many color choice now


You mean the double chain comes in other colors too? I wish it comes in bigger size and in silver hw.


----------



## Charmaine13

Does anyone know the strap length of the nano lady dior with leather charms? All it says online is that the strap is adjustable. TIA


----------



## Heathkant

Hey guys! i just wanted to share this here (and get one of my questions answered!) I recently discovered this one lady who works at a nice department store she sells a little bit of everything (trying to get in touch with her so she can find this dior bag i've been looking for forever) but I like her because she is LEGIT and she has access to so many designers. She's on insta and twitter LaurenAtSaks so check her out! 

Anyways I've been looking for this one Dior bag forever, I saw it in someone's insta post a few weeks ago, it was like the nano but in a beautiful blue color has anyone seen it?


----------



## averagejoe

Heathkant said:


> Hey guys! i just wanted to share this here (and get one of my questions answered!) I recently discovered this one lady who works at a nice department store she sells a little bit of everything (trying to get in touch with her so she can find this dior bag i've been looking for forever) but I like her because she is LEGIT and she has access to so many designers. She's on insta and twitter LaurenAtSaks so check her out!
> 
> Anyways I've been looking for this one Dior bag forever, I saw it in someone's insta post a few weeks ago, it was like the nano but in a beautiful blue color has anyone seen it?



Are you talking about the nano Lady Dior posted above? It's from the Baby Dior line and you can find it in the Baby Dior boutiques, wherever they exist. There aren't very many Baby Dior boutiques worldwide, though.


----------



## Charmaine13

averagejoe said:


> Are you talking about the nano Lady Dior posted above? It's from the Baby Dior line and you can find it in the Baby Dior boutiques, wherever they exist. There aren't very many Baby Dior boutiques worldwide, though.


Do you happen to know how long the strap is?


----------



## averagejoe

Charmaine13 said:


> Do you happen to know how long the strap is?



No, unfortunately I do not.


----------



## Bohochicfille

Alessandra0104 said:


> Hi guys,
> Im a newbie in this forum..
> Im thinking of getting a mini lady dior in snake skin - silver. What do u guys think about this bag? Any thoughts?
> I already have a few LD in Large, medium n the mini in black patent shw, so its gonna b my fourth, and i want it to stands among the crowds.
> I like the silver color, what concerns me is the material of this bag is snake skin, never have one before.
> The use of this particular bag itself, is for parties/ dinner i guess, so i want it to be special n in exotic. Please kindly give me ur thoughts about it. Thanks guys.


This is an absolutely stunning bag! I would definitely vote yes to buying it! Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Charmaine13

averagejoe said:


> No, unfortunately I do not.


Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Oooh...Shoes

Just came across this Dior bracelet, my god it is beautiful.

http://www.dior.com/couture/en_us/j...-bracelet-18k-pink-gold-and-diamonds-11-28891


----------



## averagejoe

Oooh...Shoes said:


> Just came across this Dior bracelet, my god it is beautiful.
> 
> http://www.dior.com/couture/en_us/j...-bracelet-18k-pink-gold-and-diamonds-11-28891



That is pretty! I like the diamonds set in the spaces of the "compass".


----------



## Lovelydreams

Hi! I'm new to tpf! Can you guys help me decide which bag I should take? I absolutely love and adore the Diorever bags, but I am hesitating in which color and size I should buy them. I am considering to buy the Large Diorever in Black or Mahogany or the one in Noisette Prestige. This would be my first designer handbag and I want it to be perfect.:sunnies


----------



## averagejoe

Lovelydreams said:


> Hi! I'm new to tpf! Can you guys help me decide which bag I should take? I absolutely love and adore the Diorever bags, but I am hesitating in which color and size I should buy them. I am considering to buy the Large Diorever in Black or Mahogany or the one in Noisette Prestige. This would be my first designer handbag and I want it to be perfect.:sunnies



How about the black Diorever with Cherry Pink interior? The Cherry is dark and has brownish tones, which I think is the best blend between all of the colours that you have suggested.


----------



## Lovelydreams

averagejoe said:


> How about the black Diorever with Cherry Pink interior? The Cherry is dark and has brownish tones, which I think is the best blend between all of the colours that you have suggested.


That one looks absolutely gorgeous!  Ooooh, now I do hesitate even more! Thank you so much for your advice!


----------



## liznaj

Does anyone know which collection the new E/W Lady Dior bags are a part of? Particularly love the version that Olga Kurylenko carried to the Cruise show. Such a pretty color!


----------



## Fashionista421

Charmaine13 said:


> Does anyone know the strap length of the nano lady dior with leather charms? All it says online is that the strap is adjustable. TIA




Since this is a baby Dior piece, it is designed to fit a child. Now, I could be wrong, but I'm going to assume that the strap is significantly shorter than a regular nano LD. I have attached a picture (sorry if it is fuzzy) for size reference. I am unsure of the child's height, however, they usually use children models around the age of 10.


----------



## essiedub

Charmaine13 said:


> Does anyone know the strap length of the nano lady dior with leather charms? All it says online is that the strap is adjustable. TIA



I saw this nano LD on display at the holt renfrew in Vancouver. Perhaps you could call them.  The SA there was so nice.


----------



## Charmaine13

Fashionista421 said:


> Since this is a baby Dior piece, it is designed to fit a child. Now, I could be wrong, but I'm going to assume that the strap is significantly shorter than a regular nano LD. I have attached a picture (sorry if it is fuzzy) for size reference. I am unsure of the child's height, however, they usually use children models around the age of 10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3371932





essiedub said:


> I saw this nano LD on display at the holt renfrew in Vancouver. Perhaps you could call them.  The SA there was so nice.



Thank you for your replies! I will try and see if I can look at it in store.


----------



## candiholics

Hi all, I need your advice as I never own any dior bag [emoji1]  Though I know that lady dior is a must to the collection, I am looking for a work bag. 

Currently having a dilemma of picking up pre-loved granville or soft tote. Any suggestion?


----------



## jlcy1234

I am planning to purchase my very first LD but I am indecisive of the colors. I am deciding between a black or a grey (in patent leather and medium size). I know I should get a black for my first LD but my friends said that black looks a bit too old/mature on me.
I fell in love with the 'pearlised grey' LDs when I looked up images on the internet, but I am not sure if it has been discontinued or not. Can someone tell me if that's the case and also advise me on the colors that I should consider? 

Thank you very much!


----------



## averagejoe

candiholics said:


> Hi all, I need your advice as I never own any dior bag [emoji1]  Though I know that lady dior is a must to the collection, I am looking for a work bag.
> 
> Currently having a dilemma of picking up pre-loved granville or soft tote. Any suggestion?



Which Soft tote are you looking into? Is it the one which looks like a tote, or the one that has a zippered top?

The Granville is a perfect work bag, but if you are thinking about the Dior Soft with the zippered top, then I recommend that one, because it looks so elegant and beautiful.


----------



## candiholics

averagejoe said:


> Which Soft tote are you looking into? Is it the one which looks like a tote, or the one that has a zippered top?
> 
> The Granville is a perfect work bag, but if you are thinking about the Dior Soft with the zippered top, then I recommend that one, because it looks so elegant and beautiful.




Thank you averagejoe! Yes the newer one with zippered top! Love the one in black lamb with SWH


----------



## snowbuns

Hey everyone! I'd like to share a story of lovely SAs and...a book gift! 

I  did some damage at Dior in Moscow today  Got a beautiful white silk  chiffon dress; might post a picture here later. I bought most of my dior  items at this store so I have quite a good relationship with the SA's.  They are all very nice - some of the nicest SAs I have met in any stores  anywhere. 

While she was packing it up for me I sat on the sofa  reading the Dior books they had there and I absolutely fell in love with  one. I just love those huge dior books with pictures of the way their  designs evolved across time, the stories behind all the designs, etc.. 

 I  asked her if they were for sale anywhere, and she said she didn't know,  but then she added that she would go and see if there were any new ones  downstairs and that if there was she would give me one for free! She  left for about 10 minutes, and when she came back, she had this  beautiful book, brand new, and still in its cling wrap! 

drive.google.com/file/d/0Bwv32In2njARS3d5cVBycnU0M3M/view?usp=sharing

I am a huge bookworm so you must imagine I was delighted! 
If youre in Moscow give Dior a visit!
Snowbuns


----------



## liznaj

snowbuns said:


> Hey everyone! I'd like to share a story of lovely SAs and...a book gift!
> 
> I  did some damage at Dior in Moscow today  Got a beautiful white silk  chiffon dress; might post a picture here later. I bought most of my dior  items at this store so I have quite a good relationship with the SA's.  They are all very nice - some of the nicest SAs I have met in any stores  anywhere.
> 
> While she was packing it up for me I sat on the sofa  reading the Dior books they had there and I absolutely fell in love with  one. I just love those huge dior books with pictures of the way their  designs evolved across time, the stories behind all the designs, etc..
> 
> I  asked her if they were for sale anywhere, and she said she didn't know,  but then she added that she would go and see if there were any new ones  downstairs and that if there was she would give me one for free! She  left for about 10 minutes, and when she came back, she had this  beautiful book, brand new, and still in its cling wrap!
> 
> drive.google.com/file/d/0Bwv32In2njARS3d5cVBycnU0M3M/view?usp=sharing
> 
> I am a huge bookworm so you must imagine I was delighted!
> If youre in Moscow give Dior a visit!
> Snowbuns




Aww so nice of the SA to give you the book! That is so awesome


----------



## averagejoe

snowbuns said:


> Hey everyone! I'd like to share a story of lovely SAs and...a book gift!
> 
> I  did some damage at Dior in Moscow today  Got a beautiful white silk  chiffon dress; might post a picture here later. I bought most of my dior  items at this store so I have quite a good relationship with the SA's.  They are all very nice - some of the nicest SAs I have met in any stores  anywhere.
> 
> While she was packing it up for me I sat on the sofa  reading the Dior books they had there and I absolutely fell in love with  one. I just love those huge dior books with pictures of the way their  designs evolved across time, the stories behind all the designs, etc..
> 
> I  asked her if they were for sale anywhere, and she said she didn't know,  but then she added that she would go and see if there were any new ones  downstairs and that if there was she would give me one for free! She  left for about 10 minutes, and when she came back, she had this  beautiful book, brand new, and still in its cling wrap!
> 
> drive.google.com/file/d/0Bwv32In2njARS3d5cVBycnU0M3M/view?usp=sharing
> 
> I am a huge bookworm so you must imagine I was delighted!
> If youre in Moscow give Dior a visit!
> Snowbuns



These books usually cost more than $100 USD! Very nice of your SA!


----------



## snowbuns

averagejoe said:


> These books usually cost more than $100 USD! Very nice of your SA!



Yes I had a look around bookshops and these books tend to be expensive  

It may just be my experience but SAs in Dior in general tend to be very nice. I have heard other people saying the same, too. May just be coincidence though


----------



## Sheikha Latifa




----------



## Angelian

Hi all,

Does anyone have any intel on this Diorama bracelet Hanneli is wearing? Came across it on the Dior website, never seen it before and I think I really like it...
http://www.dior.com/beauty/fr_fr/minisite/th/diorshow.html#section/look/popin/videochap/buzz5


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Sheikha Latifa said:


> View attachment 3381145
> View attachment 3381146
> View attachment 3381147


----------



## kemi

Hello ladies and gents, would appreciate some advice. Which would you advice as an entry level piece into Dior; mini lady dior in lambskin or miss dior promenade in lambskin? black with SHW or yves klein? Thanks in advance.


----------



## averagejoe

Sheikha Latifa said:


> View attachment 3383784
> 
> View attachment 3383785
> 
> View attachment 3383786



Oh! They brought the Dioriva back but with improved charms. 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## averagejoe

kemi said:


> Hello ladies and gents, would appreciate some advice. Which would you advice as an entry level piece into Dior; mini lady dior in lambskin or miss dior promenade in lambskin? black with SHW or yves klein? Thanks in advance.



Definitely a mini Lady Dior even though it is pricier than the Promenade. The Lady Dior is an iconic Dior piece which is timeless. I suggest getting it in Yves Klein blue because it is a seasonal colour and won't be around for long, but the black will always be around so you can always get the black later if you decide you want a second Lady Dior.

Have you seen the small Lady Dior with the detachable chain strap? It is absolutely gorgeous, and if you like chain straps, then definitely get one that comes with it.


----------



## Havanese 28

kemi said:


> Hello ladies and gents, would appreciate some advice. Which would you advice as an entry level piece into Dior; mini lady dior in lambskin or miss dior promenade in lambskin? black with SHW or yves klein? Thanks in advance.


I have a Medium Lady Dior in black lambskin with gold hardware and Adore it!  It's so gorgeous and iconic. Mir was my first Dior, purchased last February and last March I purchased the Large Promenade.  I love them both and you can't go wrong with either.  LD in Medium is my favorite size though.


----------



## kemi

Havanese 28 said:


> I have a Medium Lady Dior in black lambskin with gold hardware and Adore it!  It's so gorgeous and iconic. Mir was my first Dior, purchased last February and last March I purchased the Large Promenade.  I love them both and you can't go wrong with either.  LD in Medium is my favorite size though.



Thank you! The medium size was my on my wish list originally but I was put off by the complaints of most people on the zipper. It's still the size I would love to get though, still abit hesitant. The black with silver hardware is my choice if I do get it. Thank you for responding [emoji4]


----------



## kemi

averagejoe said:


> Definitely a mini Lady Dior even though it is pricier than the Promenade. The Lady Dior is an iconic Dior piece which is timeless. I suggest getting it in Yves Klein blue because it is a seasonal colour and won't be around for long, but the black will always be around so you can always get the black later if you decide you want a second Lady Dior.
> 
> Have you seen the small Lady Dior with the detachable chain strap? It is absolutely gorgeous, and if you like chain straps, then definitely get one that comes with it.



Thanks for responding Averagejoe!

To be honest my dream Dior is the medium lady Dior in silver hardware in lambskin. I missed out on the calfskin version last year; then I nearly got it in lambskin for xmas but didn't at the last minute  because of the complaints on the zipper. Didn't want to spend that much on a bag and end up not using it. So I have decided to wet my feet with the mini or the promenade in the mean time. 
That medium LD still refuses to leave my mind though [emoji1]! It's such a beauty


----------



## averagejoe

kemi said:


> Thanks for responding Averagejoe!
> 
> To be honest my dream Dior is the medium lady Dior in silver hardware in lambskin. I missed out on the calfskin version last year; then I nearly got it in lambskin for xmas but didn't at the last minute  because of the complaints on the zipper. Didn't want to spend that much on a bag and end up not using it. So I have decided to wet my feet with the mini or the promenade in the mean time.
> That medium LD still refuses to leave my mind though [emoji1]! It's such a beauty



Well...if you don't mind waiting until November to get one, there is the new size of the Lady Dior being released at that time which is almost the size of the medium except it is a bit slimmer with a flap closure. It was just shown on the Cruise 2017 runway show at the end of May. I think that it is the _perfect _Lady Dior:

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/resort-2017-bags-including-a-new-lady-dior-size.943474/


----------



## kemi

averagejoe said:


> Well...if you don't mind waiting until November to get one, there is the new size of the Lady Dior being released at that time which is almost the size of the medium except it is a bit slimmer with a flap closure. It was just shown on the Cruise 2017 runway show at the end of May. I think that it is the _perfect _Lady Dior:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/resort-2017-bags-including-a-new-lady-dior-size.943474/



Wow, thanks for the info and the link. I definitely don't mind waiting! I can't wait to view it in person, in-stores. The flap version would definitely be more user friendly. 
Thank you Averagejoe, hopefully i'll be doing a reveal soon (whichever one i end up getting).


----------



## averagejoe

Dior's latest Haute Joaillerie collection, "_Dior à Versailles_", features stunning pieces inspired by the decorative art in the Château de Versailles.

The black metal material in the collection is actually oxidized metal, which pairs in a remarkable way with 18K rose, yellow, and white gold.


----------



## averagejoe

More pictures, from Vogue.com:


----------



## Mrsb85

Did John Galliano design the Lady Dior bag? I've been trying to find the answer to this everywhere and haven't seen anything!


----------



## averagejoe

Mrsbethel said:


> Did John Galliano design the Lady Dior bag? I've been trying to find the answer to this everywhere and haven't seen anything!



No, he didn't. The bag was released in 1994 during Gianfranco Ferre's creative reign at Dior (the designer before Galliano), although I don't know if he actually designed the bag or if an in-house accessories team designed it.


----------



## kemi

Does anyone have any info on the new dior lily bag? 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I got this picture from the bragmybag site.
The bag is from the winter 2016 collection. Its only available in the boutiques for now. It looks lovely. Any info from anyone whose seen it in person would be nice.


----------



## Kristy0316

kemi said:


> Does anyone have any info on the new dior lily bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437046
> 
> 
> I got this picture from the bragmybag site.
> The bag is from the winter 2016 collection. Its only available in the boutiques for now. It looks lovely. Any info from anyone whose seen it in person would be nice.


Hi, you may see more photos here: http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/new-dior.949609/
shared by TraceySH.


----------



## kemi

Kristy0316 said:


> Hi, you may see more photos here: http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/new-dior.949609/
> shared by TraceySH.



Oh thanks alot! [emoji8][emoji106]


----------



## Kristy0316

kemi said:


> Oh thanks alot! [emoji8][emoji106]


Welcome! What a lovely bag!!!


----------



## kemi

Kristy0316 said:


> Welcome! What a lovely bag!!!



It is isn't it. Looks like it would be a good alternative to the Lady Dior. Especially love the two zipper opening [emoji4]. Can't wait to find out the price in pounds [emoji4].


----------



## Kristy0316

kemi said:


> It is isn't it. Looks like it would be a good alternative to the Lady Dior. Especially love the two zipper opening [emoji4]. Can't wait to find out the price in pounds [emoji4].


Yes! Alternative to Lady Dior. With two zipper opening, will easier to reach out the stuff in the bag.  We will wait for your update on the price then


----------



## pikanmu

I was in the Dior Houston boutique on Friday and was hoping to take a look at the new Lily in person, but they did not have it in yet.  I think it is so pretty!


----------



## kemi

pikanmu said:


> I was in the Dior Houston boutique on Friday and was hoping to take a look at the new Lily in person, but they did not have it in yet.  I think it is so pretty!



Do let us know your thoughts once you're able to view. [emoji4] Waiting on info on this bag [emoji106]


----------



## pikanmu

I will!  Can't wait to see colors too...although a sleek black bag will always be my first love i think.


----------



## averagejoe

The newest costume jewelry collection, christened *Lucky Dior*, features Dior's lucky charms set against semiprecious materials like onyx, quartz, amazonite, lapis, tiger's eye, fluorite, and coral.

I think these rings are really cute, and I love how it actually uses the stones listed above rather than coloured resin to achieve colour. They are priced at 300GBP each.


----------



## tnt134

Hi all 

I know it is quite late now to get this bag. Anyone seen it anywhere in the state or have any sa that can search this for me ? I appreciate it . It is mini diorama, not sure the season . 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I'm not after this particular colors. Open to any option . Thanks


----------



## Vespa_girl

Hi all, Just looking to see if anyone might know if the New Lock pouch ever came in a grey patent at all?  And possibly the official name of the grey/s? Thanks very much


----------



## averagejoe

Vespa_girl said:


> Hi all, Just looking to see if anyone might know if the New Lock pouch ever came in a grey patent at all?  And possibly the official name of the grey/s? Thanks very much


Yes, the New Lock Promenade pouchette did come in patent _Mink Grey_.


----------



## Vespa_girl

averagejoe said:


> Yes, the New Lock Promenade pouchette did come in patent _Mink Grey_.


Thank you AJ,


----------



## Young1987

Vespa_girl said:


> Hi all, Just looking to see if anyone might know if the New Lock pouch ever came in a grey patent at all?  And possibly the official name of the grey/s? Thanks very much


Yes, it did! I have the New Lock Pouch in grey patent. It's the most beautiful, patent leather I've ever had. It's very soft and is just gorgeous. Are you thinking of getting one? Not sure if they still make that color. Mine is several years old. Hope this helps!


----------



## Vespa_girl

Young1987 said:


> Yes, it did! I have the New Lock Pouch in grey patent. It's the most beautiful, patent leather I've ever had. It's very soft and is just gorgeous. Are you thinking of getting one? Not sure if they still make that color. Mine is several years old. Hope this helps!



Hi there [emoji4]

I was looking at one but didn't know if it was a very nice grey s the seller just called it "Grey patent ' and I wasn't sure about if I'd like grey or not- after AJ advised me of the name it helped me decide to get the bag- I agree that it is such an amazing shade. So pearly and creamy grey.  I found it matches very well with vivid purple and blue tones.


----------



## Young1987

So glad you got it! I think you're going to love it - it's such a useful, versatile bag. Post pictures!! ❤️


----------



## Young1987

Vespa_girl said:


> Hi there [emoji4]
> 
> I was looking at one but didn't know if it was a very nice grey s the seller just called it "Grey patent ' and I wasn't sure about if I'd like grey or not- after AJ advised me of the name it helped me decide to get the bag- I agree that it is such an amazing shade. So pearly and creamy grey.  I found it matches very well with vivid purple and blue tones.



So glad you got it! I think you're going to love it - it's such a useful, versatile bag. Post pictures!! ❤️


----------



## Woodbridge

Does anybody know if Honolulu's Dior markup their price compare to the rest of the states?  I've read that Chanel markup their price due to relatively lower sales tax.  I would greatly appreciate if anyone can share their Dior shopping experience in Honolulu.  Thanks!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Just an observation. We have zero tax and Dior prices higher than in Europe or US


----------



## averagejoe

Dior will open a large flagship in Toronto in the current Chanel space, but will be bigger than it due to an extension behind the Chanel space:

http://www.retail-insider.com/retail-insider/2016/9/dior-toronto-flagship


----------



## incoralblue

averagejoe said:


> Dior will open a large flagship in Toronto in the current Chanel space, but will be bigger than it due to an extension behind the Chanel space:
> 
> http://www.retail-insider.com/retail-insider/2016/9/dior-toronto-flagship



Wow this is super exciting. Love Bloor, can't wait for the Dior opening and Hermes expansion.


----------



## averagejoe

I'm so excited to see the start of a new chapter with the House of Dior and Maria Grazia Chiuri! The show is this Friday!

t's also interesting to see the Dior Homme bee on the women's RTW invitation. Something's different already!


----------



## averagejoe

Paris promotional film sponsored by LVMH, Galeries Lafayette, Kering, and Air France. The video features a small clip of Dior as well as Chanel and Balenciaga, and really captures the magic that is associated with Paris.


----------



## YBcozYnot

Hope I'm not wrong to post this here.
Dior lovers, pls help to identify this beautiful Lady bag! My dear friend is looking for a perfect dark green Dior bag and we saw this photo. But we can't tell which year, which collection it might belong to. Will there be any chance we can hunt for it (in Medium size)?
Pls, pls help. Thanks.


----------



## averagejoe

YBcozYnot said:


> View attachment 3492538
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope I'm not wrong to post this here.
> Dior lovers, pls help to identify this beautiful Lady bag! My dear friend is looking for a perfect dark green Dior bag and we saw this photo. But we can't tell which year, which collection it might belong to. Will there be any chance we can hunt for it (in Medium size)?
> Pls, pls help. Thanks.



It may have been from Spring 2013. A dark green with leather-wrapped charms was shown on the runway. The production models were modified to not have the hardware completely done in the same colour.





It may also have been from Pre-fall 2013:


----------



## YBcozYnot

averagejoe said:


> It may have been from Spring 2013. A dark green with leather-wrapped charms was shown on the runway. The production models were modified to not have the hardware completely done in the same colour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may also have been from Pre-fall 2013:


Thank you AJ.


----------



## gail13

I am usually in the Chanel threads but am interested in the new small Lady Dior.  Does anyone know why Dior has such low resale value? I am surprised!

http://www.racked.com/2016/4/5/1133...bag-data?utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter via @racked


----------



## averagejoe

gail13 said:


> I am usually in the Chanel threads but am interested in the new small Lady Dior.  Does anyone know why Dior has such low resale value? I am surprised!
> 
> http://www.racked.com/2016/4/5/1133...bag-data?utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter via @racked


The ratings here include all Dior bags, including the Gaucho, Saddle, Detective, 60, Latest Blonde, Pearl, etc. These older styles under Galliano are associated with various seasons so they can look "dated" and hence have a very low resale value.

The Lady Dior's resale value is a lot higher than other Dior bags. In fact, it has the highest resale value of all the Dior bags given its timelessness. However, it is nowhere near as high as Chanel 2.55 resale values. For instance, if you wanted to sell a pre-owned Lady Dior in almost new condition, the resale price won't be anywhere near the retail price (sometimes it resells for only half the value), unlike Chanel's 2.55 where you can almost get what you paid for it depending on the condition. However, Chanel resale values aren't all the same, too. Their most popular bags have the highest resale values, but their seasonal bags have lower resale values, and their exotics have a huge drop in resale value. 

Dior's resale values have been increasing over the past few years according to TheRealReal a few months ago, but it will take a while for it to climb to anything significant.


----------



## gail13

averagejoe said:


> The ratings here include all Dior bags, including the Gaucho, Saddle, Detective, 60, Latest Blonde, Pearl, etc. These older styles under Galliano are associated with various seasons so they can look "dated" and hence have a very low resale value.
> 
> The Lady Dior's resale value is a lot higher than other Dior bags. In fact, it has the highest resale value of all the Dior bags given its timelessness. However, it is nowhere near as high as Chanel 2.55 resale values. For instance, if you wanted to sell a pre-owned Lady Dior in almost new condition, the resale price won't be anywhere near the retail price (sometimes it resells for only half the value), unlike Chanel's 2.55 where you can almost get what you paid for it depending on the condition. However, Chanel resale values aren't all the same, too. Their most popular bags have the highest resale values, but their seasonal bags have lower resale values, and their exotics have a huge drop in resale value.
> 
> Dior's resale values have been increasing over the past few years according to TheRealReal a few months ago, but it will take a while for it to climb to anything significant.



Thanks for the thoughtful response;  I'm in agreement with you that not all of a brands bags resale equally as well.


----------



## 123lushan

Hello I remember seeing someone doing a reveal of their Diorissimo iPhone case. I would like to purchase one as a gift for my mother in law but the Dior UK website has no pricing info. Does anyone know if they are still available and if so how much they are? Or should I go to a boutique and put myself on a waiting list?


----------



## michi_chi

123lushan said:


> Hello I remember seeing someone doing a reveal of their Diorissimo iPhone case. I would like to purchase one as a gift for my mother in law but the Dior UK website has no pricing info. Does anyone know if they are still available and if so how much they are? Or should I go to a boutique and put myself on a waiting list?



Prices are showing on the Dior UK website as £230 for the iPhone 6 (£250 for the 6+), but is marked as temporarily available for stock allocated to the UK for online sales. If you're interested in purchasing one, I would recommend phoning Dior Customer Service (020 7172 01 72) to enquire about stock in the boutiques. If you live in the UK and they don't have stock in the boutique near you, they can arrange a mail order for you and have it posted to you, I've had this done before.


----------



## 123lushan

Thanks! I somehow got the £150 figure in my head, must have confused it with something else. I will pop into my local boutiques to have a look and if there aren't any around, then phone Customer Service like you suggested.


michi_chi said:


> Prices are showing on the Dior UK website as £230 for the iPhone 6 (£250 for the 6+), but is marked as temporarily available for stock allocated to the UK for online sales. If you're interested in purchasing one, I would recommend phoning Dior Customer Service (020 7172 01 72) to enquire about stock in the boutiques. If you live in the UK and they don't have stock in the boutique near you, they can arrange a mail order for you and have it posted to you, I've had this done before.


----------



## -S-

averagejoe said:


> The newest costume jewelry collection, christened *Lucky Dior*, features Dior's lucky charms set against semiprecious materials like onyx, quartz, amazonite, lapis, tiger's eye, fluorite, and coral.
> 
> I think these rings are really cute, and I love how it actually uses the stones listed above rather than coloured resin to achieve colour. They are priced at 300GBP each.


Oh, that lily of the valley is just adorable. Brings to mind one of the very first real perfumes I owned, the Diorissimo  The lily of the valley is my absoulte favorite flower and it blooms in May which is my birth month


----------



## elrtati

Hey, I just wanted to know if this Be Dior bag is still avaliable in any store?


----------



## averagejoe

elrtati said:


> View attachment 3514827
> 
> Hey, I just wanted to know if this Be Dior bag is still avaliable in any store?


I'm not sure but call your local Dior boutique and ask them to check this reference number: M0988PVVM M915

It's the reference number for this bag. They may be able to locate one for you in their computer system, and have it transferred to your local boutique.


----------



## kquyenie

Sorry I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask, but is it normal that a Lady Dior can come without the box? Mine came brand new with the care booklet and authenticity card, but just in dustbag, without a box. Wondering if I can get an empty box to store her from the boutique or will they think i'm weird.


----------



## cyclops68

kquyenie said:


> Sorry I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask, but is it normal that a Lady Dior can come without the box? Mine came brand new with the care booklet and authenticity card, but just in dustbag, without a box. Wondering if I can get an empty box to store her from the boutique or will they think i'm weird.



I think whoever packed it should have asked if you wanted a box... they always ask, but I often decline because it's very bulky, so I just leave with the dustbag. Don't worry you can always go and ask for one (doesn't hurt to go in with your bag on your arm to show that you're not some random person asking for a free box lol) they're always happy to oblige. I have even asked for a new dustbag before... and also pieces of ribbon that they use to tie your paper bag handles together because my cats love to play with them. So far they haven't bat an eyelid at these requests  hope this helps!


----------



## michi_chi

kquyenie said:


> Sorry I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask, but is it normal that a Lady Dior can come without the box? Mine came brand new with the care booklet and authenticity card, but just in dustbag, without a box. Wondering if I can get an empty box to store her from the boutique or will they think i'm weird.



Usually if you buy any Dior bag in store, they only give you the bag in its dustbag with the shopping bag. Unless you specifically ask for the box or specifically mention that it's a gift, I've not been given a gift box for my purchases. The only time you will definitely get a box is if you purchase it online or as a mail order to protect the item in transit.

You can try going back to the store to ask for a gift box, but just in case I would bring proof of purchase to show you bought your bag from them.


----------



## kquyenie

cyclops68 said:


> I think whoever packed it should have asked if you wanted a box... they always ask, but I often decline because it's very bulky, so I just leave with the dustbag. Don't worry you can always go and ask for one (doesn't hurt to go in with your bag on your arm to show that you're not some random person asking for a free box lol) they're always happy to oblige. I have even asked for a new dustbag before... and also pieces of ribbon that they use to tie your paper bag handles together because my cats love to play with them. So far they haven't bat an eyelid at these requests  hope this helps!





michi_chi said:


> Usually if you buy any Dior bag in store, they only give you the bag in its dustbag with the shopping bag. Unless you specifically ask for the box or specifically mention that it's a gift, I've not been given a gift box for my purchases. The only time you will definitely get a box is if you purchase it online or as a mail order to protect the item in transit.
> 
> You can try going back to the store to ask for a gift box, but just in case I would bring proof of purchase to show you bought your bag from them.



Thank you both! I bought it from Reebonz so I was just a bit nervous when it arrived only in the dustbag. Also, I read on this forum that it should be fine even when the authenticity card doesn't have stamp or writing on it right? Mine came just like a generic card, without date or store stamp..


----------



## averagejoe

kquyenie said:


> Thank you both! I bought it from Reebonz so I was just a bit nervous when it arrived only in the dustbag. Also, I read on this forum that it should be fine even when the authenticity card doesn't have stamp or writing on it right? Mine came just like a generic card, without date or store stamp..



It's fine that the card isn't filled in, but please get your bag authenticated if you have doubts.


----------



## kquyenie

averagejoe said:


> It's fine that the card isn't filled in, but please get your bag authenticated if you have doubts.


Thank you @averagejoe ! That's what I'm thinking. Do you think the Dior boutique can tell me whether the bag is authentic or not based on their search of the auth. code on the card? 
Which websites do you recommend for Lady Dior authentication? Thanks so much! This is my first Dior and so I want to get it right..


----------



## averagejoe

kquyenie said:


> Thank you @averagejoe ! That's what I'm thinking. Do you think the Dior boutique can tell me whether the bag is authentic or not based on their search of the auth. code on the card?
> Which websites do you recommend for Lady Dior authentication? Thanks so much! This is my first Dior and so I want to get it right..


I meant getting it authenticated on this forum. It's free.

Dior boutiques do not offer to authenticate. Almost all luxury brands don't offer to authenticate in-store.


----------



## averagejoe

@elrtati posted this:





It's from a Dubai Dior boutique, but wouldn't it be nice to have a closet filled like this?


----------



## luxury_lucy

kquyenie said:


> Thank you @averagejoe ! That's what I'm thinking. Do you think the Dior boutique can tell me whether the bag is authentic or not based on their search of the auth. code on the card?
> Which websites do you recommend for Lady Dior authentication? Thanks so much! This is my first Dior and so I want to get it right..



You can search for the authenticate this Dior thread. Follow the instructions and then the volunteer authenticators can look into it for you.


----------



## michi_chi

averagejoe said:


> @elrtati posted this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's from a Dubai Dior boutique, but wouldn't it be nice to have a closet filled like this?



I was thinking the exact same thing! I felt like a kid in a candy store when I saw that photo, kept scrolling up and down looking at all the bags going


----------



## michi_chi

kquyenie said:


> Thank you @averagejoe ! That's what I'm thinking. Do you think the Dior boutique can tell me whether the bag is authentic or not based on their search of the auth. code on the card?
> Which websites do you recommend for Lady Dior authentication? Thanks so much! This is my first Dior and so I want to get it right..





averagejoe said:


> I meant getting it authenticated on this forum. It's free.
> 
> Dior boutiques do not offer to authenticate. Almost all luxury brands don't offer to authenticate in-store.



As @averagejoe explained, you can get your bag authenticated here if you've got any concerns. Please read the first post for all required detailed photos first: http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-dior.924508/


----------



## averagejoe

Just wanted to share this picture of a Diorever wallet:




I love how they incorporated the circles in the design, and used them as a colour-blocking opportunity.


----------



## Angelian

averagejoe said:


> Just wanted to share this picture of a Diorever wallet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how they incorporated the circles in the design, and used them as a colour-blocking opportunity.



Thanks AJ for sharing this. Just noticed this new item on the Dior website today and immediately added it to my wishlist, I love the design! (But will not be buying it in this combo, not my colors at all!) Adore the design of the Diorever, but will not be purchasing any bags in the near future, so this would be such a wonderful option for me. 
Also wanted to share these small wallets.


----------



## averagejoe

Angelian said:


> Thanks AJ for sharing this. Just noticed this new item on the Dior website today and immediately added it to my wishlist, I love the design! (But will not be buying it in this combo, not my colors at all!) Adore the design of the Diorever, but will not be purchasing any bags in the near future, so this would be such a wonderful option for me.
> Also wanted to share these small wallets.
> View attachment 3520309


I love the design too. I was wondering how they would differentiate this wallet from the Diorama line and they made it really distinct.


----------



## kquyenie

luxury_lucy said:


> You can search for the authenticate this Dior thread. Follow the instructions and then the volunteer authenticators can look into it for you.





michi_chi said:


> As @averagejoe explained, you can get your bag authenticated here if you've got any concerns. Please read the first post for all required detailed photos first: http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-dior.924508/



Thanks lovelies, I've posted on that thread, fingers crossed I'll hear back soon


----------



## Bananatree

Hello, 
could anybody please tell me if Panarea bag is made of leather? Some sellers say it is canvas lether, some say it is lether. If I zoom this bag, it seems more like canvas. If I touch it, it feels rather like leather. 
Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

Bananatree said:


> Hello,
> could anybody please tell me if Panarea bag is made of leather? Some sellers say it is canvas lether, some say it is lether. If I zoom this bag, it seems more like canvas. If I touch it, it feels rather like leather.
> Thank you!
> View attachment 3525381


It's made of coated canvas, not leather. This makes the bag quite durable.


----------



## Bananatree

averagejoe said:


> It's made of coated canvas, not leather. This makes the bag quite durable.


Thank you AJ!
Do you know how to clean it? I saw a beautiful Panarea for about 150,-, but partly quite dirty. My local leather cleaner can clean only genuine leather though.


----------



## averagejoe

Bananatree said:


> Thank you AJ!
> Do you know how to clean it? I saw a beautiful Panarea for about 150,-, but partly quite dirty. My local leather cleaner can clean only genuine leather though.


You can moisten a soft neutral-colour cloth with warm slightly soapy water, and then gently cleanse the dirt. Then finish with just a warm damp cloth, no soap. The moisture will darken the embroidery immediately but that will dry. 

If it doesn't clean off, then it may mean that the canvas has discoloured, perhaps due to a reaction with sweat, oils, lotions, etc.


----------



## Bananatree

averagejoe said:


> You can moisten a soft neutral-colour cloth with warm slightly soapy water, and then gently cleanse the dirt. Then finish with just a warm damp cloth, no soap. The moisture will darken the embroidery immediately but that will dry.
> 
> If it doesn't clean off, then it may mean that the canvas has discoloured, perhaps due to a reaction with sweat, oils, lotions, etc.



Thank you, AJ!


----------



## Lovelybellen

hi everyone! speaking of cleaning i have the grained calfskin diorama - there is some color transfer from my black coat onto the back of my red bag 

averagejoe is the recommendation for diorama as you described above? thanks for anyones input also


----------



## averagejoe

Lovelybellen said:


> hi everyone! speaking of cleaning i have the grained calfskin diorama - there is some color transfer from my black coat onto the back of my red bag
> 
> averagejoe is the recommendation for diorama as you described above? thanks for anyones input also


No. The recommendation I gave is for the coated canvas Panarea bag. The Diorama is made of leather so it cannot be cleaned this way.

I suggest taking the bag to a leather cleaning specialist or Dior to see if it can be cleaned.

If you want to try something yourself, then get a neutral colour-free leather cleaning cream, and use a tiny bit on the bag. Spread the cleaning cream around the darkened areas, and then use a clean neutral soft cloth to gently wipe off the cleaning cream completely. Do not rub, or it may take the red colour off the leather as well if you rub too hard. This is done at your own risk, as the cleaning cream can darken or lighten the leather depending on the product you use. It is best to test the cream on an inconspicuous spot on the bag (i.e. the leather trim inside the bag) to see if it will change the leather.


----------



## anisac

Has anyone seen the Dior So Reals from Cruise 2017 in person?? Or a photo of someone wearing them? The photos online make me really curious how they'd actually look on.


----------



## baghagg

BalLVLover said:


> Here's a couple of pics from my Instagram, but I always forget to take mod pics.....so I don't have any of those.
> 
> View attachment 3455837
> View attachment 3455838


I love this bag!   Can you tell me what the exact color is please?   I think I saw it today in the boutique,  but it had gunmetal hardware.   Thank you in advance.


----------



## Heysexy

I am also curious to see what it looks like in person


----------



## blackbedjeans

Hello. I'm confused. Is Diorama baby pouch and Diorama WOC the same thing?

Does anyone knows the price in singapore?

Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

blackbedjeans said:


> Hello. I'm confused. Is Diorama baby pouch and Diorama WOC the same thing?
> 
> Does anyone knows the price in singapore?
> 
> Thank you!


No, they're not the same thing. The baby pouch is literally a pouch with a chain. The WOC is a wallet with several card slots and a larger storage compartment than most other wallets to store your phone, lipstick, etc.


----------



## luxury_lucy

blackbedjeans said:


> Hello. I'm confused. Is Diorama baby pouch and Diorama WOC the same thing?
> 
> Does anyone knows the price in singapore?
> 
> Thank you!



I saw it yesterday at Dior Ion. It is about 2200 SGD. Looks very nice.  I think you can put a small card holder wallet and a phone inside. It also has slots for cards.


----------



## blackbedjeans

Thank you, Joe and Lucy! I will check it out this weekend.


----------



## averagejoe

This article has a few inaccuracies, including the fact that there IS a Diana bag (Gucci), and the Lady Dior is also a "Diana" bag. Also, exotics don't resell for anything near their retail value, except for Hermes. The Dior exotics can lose up to 90% of their retail value on resale sometimes, and other luxury brands are in the same boat usually (check Ebay's Dior croc listings). The article seems to suggest otherwise.

https://grow.wealthsimple.com/how-t...d_lookalike&utm_campaign=blog_page_engagement


----------



## araisin

I hope this is the right place to post random Dior stuff. I was in St. Tropez a few weeks ago. The Dior store is like a dream! Look at the outside. I've never seen a store like this in the US. Just thought I'd share the beauty.


----------



## averagejoe

araisin said:


> I hope this is the right place to post random Dior stuff. I was in St. Tropez a few weeks ago. The Dior store is like a dream! Look at the outside. I've never seen a store like this in the US. Just thought I'd share the beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559047


Wow the store _is_ different. There isn't usually a garden at the entrance.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## holdmystars

Look what I found on instagram! Unbelievably beautiful! I'm scared of going into my local Dior boutique because I may actually get it! It is perfection!


----------



## averagejoe

holdmystars said:


> Look what I found on instagram! Unbelievably beautiful! I'm scared of going into my local Dior boutique because I may actually get it! It is perfection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3562859


What a beauty! Perfect regal colour combination.


----------



## holdmystars

averagejoe said:


> What a beauty! Perfect regal colour combination.



Yes! And I love that it is in gold hardware too! Oh 2017, why do you hold do much bag temptations! [emoji12]


----------



## lakeshow

Hi all - I'm not normally a scarf person but I saw the Mitzah ABCDior scarf online and I'm quite in it it! it says it a boutique exclusive so I'll have to take a little trek to get one - does anyone know what the price is approx in USD (or CAD)? TIA


----------



## averagejoe

lakeshow said:


> Hi all - I'm not normally a scarf person but I saw the Mitzah ABCDior scarf online and I'm quite in it it! it says it a boutique exclusive so I'll have to take a little trek to get one - does anyone know what the price is approx in USD (or CAD)? TIA


They are €160, which means they are around $180 USD, and a bit over $200 CDN probably (sorry I don't know the exact US and CDN prices), which is a great price for a twilly.


----------



## deltalady

I have a large LD in black lamb with SHW on its way to me. Thanks to AJ for authenticating it. I know the medium is the preferred size on tpf but I just couldn't get over that difficult opening. I can't wait to get it!


----------



## averagejoe

deltalady said:


> I have a large LD in black lamb with SHW on its way to me. Thanks to AJ for authenticating it. I know the medium is the preferred size on tpf but I just couldn't get over that difficult opening. I can't wait to get it!


Congratulations! Please reveal it on the forum when you receive it!


----------



## deltalady

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations! Please reveal it on the forum when you receive it!



Should I store it standing up or laying down?


----------



## averagejoe

deltalady said:


> Should I store it standing up or laying down?


Standing up, stuffed with tissue paper (not over-stuffed though. Just enough to fill up the bag). If you lay it down on it's front/back, then the quilting may flatten over time.


----------



## srhearts

I fall in love with the Diorama but super expensive for me... I've already bought recently a YSL bag that I love ! Is the Baby Diorama Pouch a super alternative ?  It's so tiny but the model is incredible !


----------



## averagejoe

srhearts said:


> I fall in love with the Diorama but super expensive for me... I've already bought recently a YSL bag that I love ! Is the Baby Diorama Pouch a super alternative ?  It's so tiny but the model is incredible !


The pouch is quite small and doesn't fit many smartphones. If you really like the style, then maybe splurge on it instead of settling for something that you may not use much due to its impractical size.


----------



## flowerbobon

Does anyone has any experience attending Dior's private viewing? Can anyone share with me what is it you guys usually doing during the viewing, what to wear , do they expect you to make any purchases etc? I am asking because I received  an invitation and still deciding whether or not I should attending it.

I would be very thankful if anyone willing to share his/her experience.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

flowerbobon said:


> Does anyone has any experience attending Dior's private viewing? Can anyone share with me what is it you guys usually doing during the viewing, what to wear , do they expect you to make any purchases etc? I am asking because I received  an invitation and still deciding whether or not I should attending it.
> 
> I would be very thankful if anyone willing to share his/her experience


I was invited to attend a private viewing before the opening of the new boutique in Miami.   I was not sure about going either, especially since I had just had a procedure done on my face and was swollen and bruised and had my foot in a cast.  I looked like a mess!   But I put on a maxi dress to cover the foot as much as possible and went.  It was fun and they treated me very kindly.  Spend time being shown all parts of the store.  They really enjoyed talking about the history of the house and the new designs.  I did get caught up in the moment and made a few purchases but I felt no pressure to do so.   Go and have fun.  Would love to hear your experience.


----------



## flowerbobon

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> I was invited to attend a private viewing before the opening of the new boutique in Miami.   I was not sure about going either, especially since I had just had a procedure done on my face and was swollen and bruised and had my foot in a cast.  I looked like a mess!   But I put on a maxi dress to cover the foot as much as possible and went.  It was fun and they treated me very kindly.  Spend time being shown all parts of the store.  They really enjoyed talking about the history of the house and the new designs.  I did get caught up in the moment and made a few purchases but I felt no pressure to do so.   Go and have fun.  Would love to hear your experience.



Ah really? This is my first time so I admit I am a bit unsure what will going on, feeling intimidated and I am also not ready to make any purchases until July. I agree majority of Dior SAs are very kind and friendly, and I enjoy their assistance every time.

But thank you so much for sharing it's very helpful to me  i am sure to share my experience if i decide to go to the viewing.


----------



## samantha567

Hey Dior fans, I am really looking for some advice. I currently own the Miss Dior Promenade and I am contemplating whether to purchase the Diorama clutch. I am not sure about the size of the Diorama and I have not had time recently to visit the store. Does anyone own both? And able to advise me whether it will be a good purchase? Thank you in advance


----------



## candiesgirl408

Anyone know the cost to repair a Dior promenade lock? I had a very long, not so sober night and scracthed up my lock so badly and its driving me nuts... Called Dior twice in SF. Voicemail every time....


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

minimimii said:


> My new limited edition Lady Dior with thick strap. Strap is not adjustable
> View attachment 3618399



Very cute. DM?


----------



## j19

Does anyone know the price of these SLGs?







I looked on the price thread but couldn't find these items


----------



## Azua

I didn't want to make a new thread. But like many others, thank you AJ for authenticating my newest addition to my Dior Collection.

Pink Lady Dior. Originally I wanted the classic Grey colour, but as soon as I received it in the mail and opened it, I could not stop smiling.


----------



## averagejoe

Azua said:


> I didn't want to make a new thread. But like many others, thank you AJ for authenticating my newest addition to my Dior Collection.
> 
> Pink Lady Dior. Originally I wanted the classic Grey colour, but as soon as I received it in the mail and opened it, I could not stop smiling.
> 
> View attachment 3646872


WOW! What a beautiful collection!!!


----------



## vink

Azua said:


> I didn't want to make a new thread. But like many others, thank you AJ for authenticating my newest addition to my Dior Collection.
> 
> Pink Lady Dior. Originally I wanted the classic Grey colour, but as soon as I received it in the mail and opened it, I could not stop smiling.
> 
> View attachment 3646872



I love your red Diorama. [emoji4]


----------



## SelenaLL

Hi lovelies, would like to ask if any of you have seen the Diorama Micro Cannage Wallet on Chain (WOC) in metallic (gold, champagne gold, silver etc) in your stores lately? I know it's an older collection but I'm regretting why i didnt buy it sooner!!  Please help! xx


----------



## jeremy90

hi, i just bought this lovely WOC!however i m afraid of colour transfer to my bag because most of my clothes are black! can anyone suggest me a way to prevent it? does the nano protection work?thank alot^^


----------



## averagejoe

jeremy90 said:


> hi, i just bought this lovely WOC!however i m afraid of colour transfer to my bag because most of my clothes are black! can anyone suggest me a way to prevent it? does the nano protection work?thank alot^^


Congratulations! It is beautiful!

You should avoid spraying or applying any product on your WOC, especially if it is perforated as the product can get into the actual leather from the raw exposed edges.

If the black fabric of your clothing is not colour-fast, then it should not transfer colour. Be sure to check if your clothing was dyed black, or if it was made with black thread (which shouldn't transfer).


----------



## sukikelly128

I





j19 said:


> Does anyone know the price of these SLGs?
> View attachment 3633446
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3633447
> 
> 
> I looked on the price thread but couldn't find these items



I recently bought a lambskin lady Dior card holder from the S/S '17 collection for SGD 550 (~USD 390). The SA informed me that the classic black/rose is sold out in Singapore at the moment, so definitely check for availability at your local store [emoji4] 

I checked the Dior website and it showed me that it's £460 for the compact wallet. Weird that it doesn't show up for you!


----------



## sakuraboo

SelenaLL said:


> Hi lovelies, would like to ask if any of you have seen the Diorama Micro Cannage Wallet on Chain (WOC) in metallic (gold, champagne gold, silver etc) in your stores lately? I know it's an older collection but I'm regretting why i didnt buy it sooner!!  Please help! xx



not sure if you are still looking...i've seen the metallic black woc in Canada..they also have a silver one a 2 weeks ago.


----------



## merriboo

sakuraboo said:


> not sure if you are still looking...i've seen the metallic black woc in Canada..they also have a silver one a 2 weeks ago.





SelenaLL said:


> Hi lovelies, would like to ask if any of you have seen the Diorama Micro Cannage Wallet on Chain (WOC) in metallic (gold, champagne gold, silver etc) in your stores lately? I know it's an older collection but I'm regretting why i didnt buy it sooner!!  Please help! xx





sakuraboo said:


> not sure if you are still looking...i've seen the metallic black woc in Canada..they also have a silver one a 2 weeks ago.



Hello! I am from Canada as well. Was just at the store today actually, and they have the Micro Cannage WOC in the Ruthenium (? Not sure if that's what they call that colour), silver and even white in stock!


----------



## j19

sukikelly128 said:


> I
> 
> I recently bought a lambskin lady Dior card holder from the S/S '17 collection for SGD 550 (~USD 390). The SA informed me that the classic black/rose is sold out in Singapore at the moment, so definitely check for availability at your local store [emoji4]
> 
> I checked the Dior website and it showed me that it's £460 for the compact wallet. Weird that it doesn't show up for you!
> 
> View attachment 3672161


Thank you!


----------



## Vespa_girl

Has anyone has experience with the Dior boutique in Hong Kong Airport?

I'm hoiping my husband might have more luck there with getting me a replacement straph for my lady dior. Otherwise what is the Customer service like in Italy?

TIA.


----------



## averagejoe

This video to promote the Rose des Vents malachite is adorable!!!


----------



## deltalady

Question: when I wear my lambskin large Lady Dior on my shoulder, it caves in from pressing on my hip. Will this cause any long-term issues with it keeping its shape? I think I'm being overly paranoid.


----------



## Heysexy

deltalady said:


> Question: when I wear my lambskin large Lady Dior on my shoulder, it caves in from pressing on my hip. Will this cause any long-term issues with it keeping its shape? I think I'm being overly paranoid.



If you wear it daily and don't store it properly (ie. Not filling it with tissue paper and store in box) then it could do, but it would take a few years till you notice any issues with shape. 

I usually hold my large lady Dior and don't use the strap. In perfect condition


----------



## PinkTulip

Sorry if this was answered--but is the Dior Promenade discontinued?


----------



## Heysexy

PinkTulip said:


> Sorry if this was answered--but is the Dior Promenade discontinued?



You can still get it in stores. However it's looks as if it's on it's way to being discontinued, which is a massive shame.


----------



## averagejoe

I don't know who this celebrity is (photo from Dior.com), but it was refreshing to see the Dior Gaucho belt again. The belt is actually a perfect accessory given the theme and location of the Cruise 2018 Dior show.


----------



## holdmystars

I just bought this gorgeous mini gold diorever and after using it for one day realised that the Dior clasp doesn't seem exactly aligned. I think it is hard to tell from the pictures.

I got the bag in Europe but live somewhere else. Do you all have experience with international exchanges or fixes?


----------



## averagejoe

holdmystars said:


> View attachment 3699344
> View attachment 3699347
> 
> View attachment 3699348
> 
> 
> I just bought this gorgeous mini gold diorever and after using it for one day realised that the Dior clasp doesn't seem exactly aligned. I think it is hard to tell from the pictures.
> 
> I got the bag in Europe but live somewhere else. Do you all have experience with international exchanges or fixes?


I see the misalignment. You can bring it to your local boutique and ask them if they can exchange the bag for you, or fix it for you. Some members here have had success with an international exchange (I think one time a member had to pay a difference because she exchanged it for a pricier piece).


----------



## holdmystars

averagejoe said:


> I see the misalignment. You can bring it to your local boutique and ask them if they can exchange the bag for you, or fix it for you. Some members here have had success with an international exchange (I think one time a member had to pay a difference because she exchanged it for a pricier piece).



Thanks for your reply! I'll try today. Hopefully they can do something...


----------



## ccbaggirl89

hi everyone. i see an item online that i'd like but everything says in boutiques only. what if you live in a state without a boutique?


----------



## averagejoe

ccbaggirl89 said:


> hi everyone. i see an item online that i'd like but everything says in boutiques only. what if you live in a state without a boutique?


You can call a Dior boutique in the US and have them ship the bag to you.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

averagejoe said:


> You can call a Dior boutique in the US and have them ship the bag to you.


thank you so much. i was going to call today, actually, but they have short hours. i'll do it tomorrow. thank you again


----------



## CanPan

Can anyone please tell me price of the Dior Mitzah ABC twilly in USA? This will be my first Dior purchase tomorrow and I don`t want to walk into boutique unprepared for the price when I get to the register (aka sticker shock). Thank you!


----------



## hwg

HI, I heard that they have discontinued the large lady dior and also the panerea...any suggestions on the best alternatives? thanks!!


----------



## averagejoe

hwg said:


> HI, I heard that they have discontinued the large lady dior and also the panerea...any suggestions on the best alternatives? thanks!!


They have not discontinued the large Lady Dior. They have discontinued the extra large one years ago.

The Panarea is discontinued. I suggest the Dior Open Bar bag as an alternative. The Open Bar is very classy and sophisticated.


----------



## holdmystars

I'm so annoyed! So a few posts ago, I shared that a gold Diorever mini I bought from Amsterdam had a buckle that was misaligned. Anyway I brought it back to Dior in my home country and the SA said they don't do international exchanges. Pity because LV does this. Anyway, I said fine. I'm fine to wait 4-8 weeks while they send it for repairs. A month after I dropped it off at the local boutique, I get a message from them saying Paris has requested to see it and the whole process will take another FIVE MONTHS. So annoyed. I messaged the SA back saying I'm surprised at why this would take so long, especially given it is a manufacturing fault, not one that I did myself. No reply from her. Anyway I just sent an email to Dior Customer Service. This is just ridiculous!! This might just put me off Dior totally.


----------



## averagejoe

holdmystars said:


> I'm so annoyed! So a few posts ago, I shared that a gold Diorever mini I bought from Amsterdam had a buckle that was misaligned. Anyway I brought it back to Dior in my home country and the SA said they don't do international exchanges. Pity because LV does this. Anyway, I said fine. I'm fine to wait 4-8 weeks while they send it for repairs. A month after I dropped it off at the local boutique, I get a message from them saying Paris has requested to see it and the whole process will take another FIVE MONTHS. So annoyed. I messaged the SA back saying I'm surprised at why this would take so long, especially given it is a manufacturing fault, not one that I did myself. No reply from her. Anyway I just sent an email to Dior Customer Service. This is just ridiculous!! This might just put me off Dior totally.


Continue to try to reach Dior customer service. And ask to speak to the manager at the boutique as well. The SA ignoring you is actually rudeness.


----------



## averagejoe

http://wwd.com/fashion-news/fashion...erseas-chinese-millennial-travelers-10913996/

Article: 
*Dior, Prada and Gucci Most Sought After Labels With Chinese Millennial Travelers*
*Aside from their buying power and influential style, these single shoppers between the ages of 18 and 39 are also the fastest-growing segment of outbound Chinese travelers.*

*When it comes to shopping abroad, China’s Millennials favor Dior, Prada and Gucci, according to a new survey on WeChat by the China i2i Group in Shanghai.

Aside from their buying power and influential style, these single shoppers between the ages of 18 and 39 are also the fastest-growing segment of outbound Chinese travelers. Combined they make up as much as 50 percent of total Chinese international shoppers.

Their top three favorite brands bought overseas were followed by Coach, Hermès, Chanel, Burberry, Boss and Tiffany. Interestingly, Louis Vuitton, which had in past years been ranked number one, is now 10th. That is an indication of how many Chinese Millennials “crave different brands compared to what their parents preferred,” according to Alexander Glos, China i2i chief executive officer.

Referring to two major trends in global Chinese travel shopping, he said, “The rise of the Millennial, or as I call them in China — ‘Singletons,’ because they are choosing to enjoy life and are delaying marriage. Second, the willingness to explore with new brands, be unique and not be a follower.”

The bottom half of the list was comprised of Saint Laurent, Cartier, Omega, Leica, Rimowa and WMF, respectively, with the survey base of 11,500 Chinese travel shoppers.

The China i2i WeChat system uses traditional print publications distributed to Chinese travelers at the point of their travel visa application as the source to find what the company describes as “real” travelers. More than 99 percent of these readers will travel and each magazine has its own WeChat platform that readers are invited to join. This creates a 1.2 million travel shopper ecosystem that brands and retailers can tap to connect with customers on a daily basis, like a CRM system, the company said.

Glos said,”From the fashion perspective, what is most interesting is the speed in which the tastes and desires of the millennial shopper changes and shifts. The brand connection of Chinese Millennials is less than in the West. Brands are important, but new brands are always moving to the top of the list. What was hot last year is passé today.”

While brands continue to try to encourage purchases in China, “the real reason Chinese shop abroad is for status,” according to Glos. “It’s about showing that you are capable of buying Dior in Paris. The same Dior is available in China, but to buy Dior in Paris and sharing with your 735 closest friends on Wechat – this is the cachet, this is the reason they shop abroad.” he added.

Based on the survey, these travelers accounted for more than $3.4 billion in annual shopping while traveling around the world, with 690,000 guests staying in four- or five-star hotels and 875,000 using rental cars. Ninety percent of the respondents said they shop when traveling abroad. Twenty-nine percent of respondents said they spend $1,469 a trip and 23 percent said they spend $2,939.

Ninety-four percent said they use their WeChat internationally while shopping and traveling. WeChat, China’s largest social media platform with more than 900 million daily users, is routinely used between 45 and 65 times each day.

Looking ahead to where they hope to travel in the next year, Chinese Millennials put France, Italy, Germany and the U.K. at the top of the list. Switzerland as their fifth most-popular country to travel to. As for which U.S. cities, the Singletons plan to get to in the next 12 months, they listed New York, Los Angeles, Seattle, Washington, D.C., and San Francisco.
*


----------



## holdmystars

@averagejoe interesting article. Thank you for sharing. I would have thought number one brand favoured by Chinese millennials would be Hermes and Chanel.


----------



## vink

Glad to hear Dior is on the rise in the big market. I also hope they'll bring back some great designs they discontinued, too.


----------



## baghagg

averagejoe said:


> They have not discontinued the large Lady Dior. They have discontinued the extra large one years ago.
> 
> The Panarea is discontinued. I suggest the Dior Open Bar bag as an alternative. The Open Bar is very classy and sophisticated.





hwg said:


> HI, I heard that they have discontinued the large lady dior and also the panerea...any suggestions on the best alternatives? thanks!!


I heard the same news from a Dior SA  this past Thursday. .  We were specifically discussing the Large Lady Dior, not XLarge!


----------



## averagejoe

baghagg said:


> I heard the same news from a Dior SA  this past Thursday. .  We were specifically discussing the Large Lady Dior, not XLarge!


The large is still being introduced in Maria Grazia Chiuri's collections, including in the Pre-Fall 2017 collection and the newest Cruise 2018 collection (which won't hit the boutiques until November):


----------



## hwg

Thanks everyone for your input...


----------



## okbk33

Just bought my First Lady Dior medium..... still nervous about the color..   it's a very light olive in supple leather (kind of alternative for a traditional beige ) what do you guys think?


----------



## okbk33

For some reason I'm not able to upload any pics?....


----------



## averagejoe

okbk33 said:


> For some reason I'm not able to upload any pics?....


You should be able to. There is an "Upload a File" button next to the "Post Reply" button.


----------



## okbk33

Keep getting 'image not as expected' error message.... just a pic from iPhone. Strange..


----------



## averagejoe

okbk33 said:


> Keep getting 'image not as expected' error message.... just a pic from iPhone. Strange..


Try using your desktop computer/laptop and see if it works.


----------



## okbk33

Very difficult to capture the color....


----------



## okbk33

Now the question - to keep or exchange? Looks great with all winter darks, not so great with summer colors.


----------



## averagejoe

okbk33 said:


> Now the question - to keep or exchange? Looks great with all winter darks, not so great with summer colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3741138


I think it looks great but as for summer colours, I agree with your comment. Have you considered the Powder Beige version? I think it's a good year-round colour. It's a warm and relatively neutral pink-beige.


----------



## okbk33

I don't think powder beige comes in supple leather? I'm completely in love with the feel of the supple one!


----------



## averagejoe

okbk33 said:


> I don't think powder beige comes in supple leather? I'm completely in love with the feel of the supple one!


It does. Here is @fashion_junky 's. Isn't it stunning?


----------



## okbk33

Yes, I saw it here, but my SA says that they don't exist this season....


----------



## averagejoe

okbk33 said:


> Yes, I saw it here, but my SA says that they don't exist this season....


Probably sold out for now at your location, but they may be able to track another one down for you from a different location.


----------



## okbk33

Thanks for the tip! Powder beige is apparently only available in Asia and I'm in Europe. Here only in black and my green


----------



## OneMoreDay

Celine Dion.


----------



## averagejoe

OneMoreDay said:


> Celine Dion.
> View attachment 3753109


Oh my! Is this her closet?!


----------



## OneMoreDay

averagejoe said:


> Oh my! Is this her closet?!


Yes! I posted this on the HC FW17 thread but here you go:
"_What is making the people who are interested in fashion now interested in me when I have always been interested in fashion?_" So asks Celine Dion en route to the Christian Dior haute couture show, security guards in tow. She wears a tunic and mid calf skirt, tucked and belted and elevated by thigh high black boots. She has done her own makeup--as is her way--but her precise and dramatic eye contouring is obscured by the massive Dior gold shades selected by her stylist Law Roach (@luxurylaw). (_"Why did you make me wear makeup if I was going to wear glasses like this?"_)
Celine began working with Law a little over a year ago, after her husband Rene passed and she began the long road of living again with great loss of a partner ("_an amazing man_") but also the incredible blessing of "_the quality of the time we spent together_." More on that later. For now it is enough to know that while Law may have contributed to the answer to Celine's original question--why dion mania now?--the answer clearly lies with the lady herself. *She keeps a master file divided into mini files of pages torn from magazines. She circles looks from collections special issues, turns down pages, and despairs when a look or accessory is not produced and the sample unbuyable.*
Celine Dion knows clothes. (She is also at a point in her life where she can enjoy them. Going to a fashion show "_gives me a bit of freedom when my life has been work, discipline, hard hard work._")
Today at @dior there was a little work (celebrity gridlock in and out, intense heat which is never ideal with leather) and a lot of fun. Celine admires Ruth Bell's gamine crop ("_I really want a haircut like that_"), the flatform boots (_"the strength today!_"), a wool coat dress for day with an open asymmetric neckline ("_like a calla lily_"), the mousseline peering out from the long belted coats. *After she said, "I forgot the jungle, the theme, I don't care. I am not buying the animals, the trees. But the clothes?" she smiles. "I am already broke."*​


----------



## martinka888

Oh wow!! What a nice collection !!


----------



## daftfung

Cant believe i got this small Lady dior yesterday!! OMG the strap pins really got me!!!  Bag is a light seafoam minty green. Looks blueish under diff lights.  they have a whole set of these horoscope pins and other cute pins also in pastel colors and gold. Amazing with the lighter colored LDs. 
Couldnt find this on their website thought hmmm. Got this instore (Hong Kong). 

The pins make this easily a nice casual bag. And can take strap off for more formal occasions.


----------



## nycmamaofone

daftfung said:


> Cant believe i got this small Lady dior yesterday!! OMG the strap pins really got me!!!  Bag is a light seafoam minty green. Looks blueish under diff lights.  they have a whole set of these horoscope pins and other cute pins also in pastel colors and gold. Amazing with the lighter colored LDs.
> Couldnt find this on their website thought hmmm. Got this instore (Hong Kong).
> 
> The pins make this easily a nice casual bag. And can take strap off for more formal occasions.
> View attachment 3754461



This is s gorgeous. I so want to buy this but I am on a ban island. Congrats!


----------



## averagejoe

daftfung said:


> Cant believe i got this small Lady dior yesterday!! OMG the strap pins really got me!!!  Bag is a light seafoam minty green. Looks blueish under diff lights.  they have a whole set of these horoscope pins and other cute pins also in pastel colors and gold. Amazing with the lighter colored LDs.
> Couldnt find this on their website thought hmmm. Got this instore (Hong Kong).
> 
> The pins make this easily a nice casual bag. And can take strap off for more formal occasions.
> View attachment 3754461


Congratulations!!! The green goes so well with the pastel colours on the pins. Great choice!


----------



## Aoifs

Hi everyone, newbie here asking questions [emoji85] I'm usually found on LV/Chanel/ and most recently Gucci forums! I'd love to get a Dior Twilly with my initial. It'll be my first foray into Dior. I can't seem to get a proper sense of where there are Dior boutiques/ concessions on the EU website. I live in Dublin but I'm in Lisbon in September. Anyone have any knowledge of those two locations? Thank you!


----------



## pixiegeldof

This wonderfully shiny Diorissimo has been keeping me company from the passenger seat today!


----------



## pixiegeldof

daftfung said:


> Cant believe i got this small Lady dior yesterday!! OMG the strap pins really got me!!!  Bag is a light seafoam minty green. Looks blueish under diff lights.  they have a whole set of these horoscope pins and other cute pins also in pastel colors and gold. Amazing with the lighter colored LDs.
> Couldnt find this on their website thought hmmm. Got this instore (Hong Kong).
> 
> The pins make this easily a nice casual bag. And can take strap off for more formal occasions.
> View attachment 3754461



Love the bag color and those pins are gorgeous!!


----------



## averagejoe

Fashionistas spotted with Diors during couture week (from WWD):


----------



## sleekeasy

You guys, I just found my dream bag and I'm spazzing a little bit right now. It was a lady dior from the 2011 cruise collection. I found a decent one in white for a steal AND I've been dreaming of a great DIY project. I've been reading everything I can find about dyeing leather bags so I may have a spectacular project on my hands very soon, I CAN'T WAITTTTT


----------



## fashion_junky

daftfung said:


> Cant believe i got this small Lady dior yesterday!! OMG the strap pins really got me!!!  Bag is a light seafoam minty green. Looks blueish under diff lights.  they have a whole set of these horoscope pins and other cute pins also in pastel colors and gold. Amazing with the lighter colored LDs.
> Couldnt find this on their website thought hmmm. Got this instore (Hong Kong).
> 
> The pins make this easily a nice casual bag. And can take strap off for more formal occasions.
> View attachment 3754461



I absolutely love the colour of this bag!!  And the new pins!!  What kind of lining does this bag have?  Is it fabric or is it suede like the newer LD styles?


----------



## averagejoe

sleekeasy said:


> You guys, I just found my dream bag and I'm spazzing a little bit right now. It was a lady dior from the 2011 cruise collection. I found a decent one in white for a steal AND I've been dreaming of a great DIY project. I've been reading everything I can find about dyeing leather bags so I may have a spectacular project on my hands very soon, I CAN'T WAITTTTT


 Please take progress pics for us to see!


----------



## VernisCerise

Ladies is My Lady Dior lined with leather or fabric? TIA


----------



## daftfung

fashion_junky said:


> I absolutely love the colour of this bag!!  And the new pins!!  What kind of lining does this bag have?  Is it fabric or is it suede like the newer LD styles?



My bag is lined with fabric inside. I believe the ones you are referring to with the suede linings are for the less structured "supple" leather lady diors


----------



## okbk33

Omg, i just got the new Lady Dior in black supple patent leather and not sure I can pull off the antique gold hardware.... and the strap is beautiful, but really heavy  maybe it needs to go back?


----------



## okbk33

Pics are coming


----------



## okbk33




----------



## shoesshoeshoes

okbk33 said:


> View attachment 3761072
> View attachment 3761072
> View attachment 3761072
> View attachment 3761075
> View attachment 3761075


Wow that bag is GORG! Why dont you think you can pull off antique hardware?


----------



## Sandi.el

okbk33 said:


> Now the question - to keep or exchange? Looks great with all winter darks, not so great with summer colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3741138





Honestly, I say keep it. It's a beautiful colour. You can wear it with creams, whites. Dove grey, soft/baby yellows and even pastel colours in the summer. I'd personally keep it. But it all Really depends on how bright your wardrobe is.


----------



## averagejoe

okbk33 said:


> View attachment 3761072
> View attachment 3761072
> View attachment 3761072
> View attachment 3761075
> View attachment 3761075


I agree with the comments above. Antique hardware is wonderful. It doesn't show scratches easily because it already looks heavily scratched. It also makes the hardware less "blingy". 

Your new Lady Dior looks wonderful! I say KEEP IT! 

Did it come with both straps or did you buy one separately?


----------



## holdmystars

daftfung said:


> Cant believe i got this small Lady dior yesterday!! OMG the strap pins really got me!!!  Bag is a light seafoam minty green. Looks blueish under diff lights.  they have a whole set of these horoscope pins and other cute pins also in pastel colors and gold. Amazing with the lighter colored LDs.
> Couldnt find this on their website thought hmmm. Got this instore (Hong Kong).
> 
> The pins make this easily a nice casual bag. And can take strap off for more formal occasions.
> View attachment 3754461



GORGEOUS! I'm thinking of getting the scarlet version of the bag! Do you love it so far?? How much stuff can you put in it?? [emoji7]


----------



## okbk33

The strap you have to buy separately, but only together with a bag purchase [emoji6]


----------



## innerpeace85

Hi everybody,
I was planning on getting the MyLadyDior in black with the pins but the SA in SAKS told me that the supple grained calfskin is much more carefree and so I have ordered both to see which one I like. I am excited and a little bit anxious too because there is no Dior store where I live and I am wondering if I would have quality issues and if so will Dior take care of it. How has your lady dior worn over the years?
I am very casual dresser- jeans and tshirt all the time even to work. I am 32 and busy mom of 2 kids - 5 and 2. Do you think it will suit my lifestyle or will it be too formal? Do you think the styles I chose will stand the test of time and my daughter will enjoy when I pass it on to her? I know the resale value of Dior is not very good and so I want to make sure this is the right choice. Hope this amazing community can help me in the decision!!!
Thanks,
Padma


----------



## averagejoe

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Hi everybody,
> I was planning on getting the MyLadyDior in black with the pins but the SA in SAKS told me that the supple grained calfskin is much more carefree and so I have ordered both to see which one I like. I am excited and a little bit anxious too because there is no Dior store where I live and I am wondering if I would have quality issues and if so will Dior take care of it. How has your lady dior worn over the years?
> I am very casual dresser- jeans and tshirt all the time even to work. I am 32 and busy mom of 2 kids - 5 and 2. Do you think it will suit my lifestyle or will it be too formal? Do you think the styles I chose will stand the test of time and my daughter will enjoy when I pass it on to her? I know the resale value of Dior is not very good and so I want to make sure this is the right choice. Hope this amazing community can help me in the decision!!!
> Thanks,
> Padma


Dior stands behind their products. Especially since you are buying directly from their boutique, they will repair/replace your bag if there is a quality issue.

Both the My Lady Dior and the grained calfskin Lady Dior are perfect for casual occasions. They are not too formal at all. Both styles have thick cross-body straps that make them look very casual and functional.


----------



## innerpeace85

averagejoe said:


> Dior stands behind their products. Especially since you are buying directly from their boutique, they will repair/replace your bag if there is a quality issue.
> 
> Both the My Lady Dior and the grained calfskin Lady Dior are perfect for casual occasions. They are not too formal at all. Both styles have thick cross-body straps that make them look very casual and functional.


I am buying through SAKS and Dior boutique is leased there. I should still be ok right?


----------



## averagejoe

padmaraman_1985 said:


> I am buying through SAKS and Dior boutique is leased there. I should still be ok right?


Dior concessions are owned by the Dior brand, so it's like buying from the boutique.


----------



## okbk33

I'm almost in the same boat! Have 2 little girls and wear casual most of the time, besides couple of events here and there
I got the light green Lady Dior posted here I believe couple of weeks earlier and absolutely LOVE it!!! I have lots of small Chanel bags, but none of them make me feel as glamorous as this lady Dior [emoji6][emoji6] and as a busy mom, that feeling is really nice sometimes
Dior has the most amazing customer service!!!, so don't worry, Saks could also send it for a yearly cream bath. 
I find the supple lady Dior much more casual, that's why I got it. The classic one is pretty dressy I find and as far as passing on to your daughter, the bag self will remain a classic, but the wide strap will probably be out in few years..... but the prettiest if you wear the bag on your arm [emoji6]


----------



## okbk33

I love the opening on the supple leather one (without the zipper), much easier for a mom on the go


----------



## innerpeace85

okbk33 said:


> I love the opening on the supple leather one (without the zipper), much easier for a mom on the go


Do you have both MyLadyDior and the supple Lady dior? Both of the ones I ordered have flap closure - MyLadyDior is lambskin with pins on strap and the supple one is grained calfskin with thicker strap and cannage on strap.


----------



## okbk33

No, I only have the supple Lady Dior with the thick strap. It's a bit getting used to... [emoji6] I find the distressed look of grained calfskin much more relaxed. Goes better with jeans, etc.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Really loving Miranda Kerr's wedding gown by Maria Grazia. It's unexpected and different, especially in this day and age where model types mostly go for sexy peekaboo or boho-chic gowns (Miranda actually went for the latter for her wedding to Orlando Bloom). Rather dreamy.


----------



## averagejoe

OneMoreDay said:


> Really loving Miranda Kerr's wedding gown by Maria Grazia. It's unexpected and different, especially in this day and age where model types mostly go for sexy peekaboo or boho-chic gowns (Miranda actually went for the latter for her wedding to Orlando Bloom). Rather dreamy.


I agree! Some wedding dresses that don't reveal a lot of skin tend to look stiff and old fashioned. This one doesn't at all. Even the embroideries have been kept very light. The silhouette is so fairy-tale like, too.

She was going for something like Grace Kelly's wedding dress, and Maria Grazia Chiuri did an amazing job modernizing the look.


----------



## desdemona2017

Thanks for u share l love dior so much, these dresses are so beauty have a good day!!!


----------



## nycmamaofone

I am seriously lusting after the My Lady Dior in gray, but I already have a medium LD in midnight blue. Do you think it would be redundant to get it (the other bag choice would be the Hermes Evelyne in etoupe)? My head says it's better to get a different bag style but my heart loves the LD. Any suggestions?


----------



## 1Kellygirl

I have been thinking about adding a Dior to my collection. I really like the diorissimo. I'm not sure about the size and color. I'm leaning towards the medium and I prefer darker colors. I really like the color pixiegeldif riding along with her. Of course I love my lady Dior. Just not sure about the opening of bag. I have gone on long enough. Would love to hear thought on the tote : )


----------



## averagejoe

nycmamaofone said:


> I am seriously lusting after the My Lady Dior in gray, but I already have a medium LD in midnight blue. Do you think it would be redundant to get it (the other bag choice would be the Hermes Evelyne in etoupe)? My head says it's better to get a different bag style but my heart loves the LD. Any suggestions?


Go with what your heart loves. Otherwise it's like settling for another bag simply because it seems logical to get a different style. The My Lady Dior that you want is quite different from your Midnight Blue one. The size, colour, opening, and even the strap (plus pins) will mean that you will have two different bags.

The Hermes Evelyne is nice, too, but I am not a fan of the fabric strap.


----------



## fashion_junky

nycmamaofone said:


> I am seriously lusting after the My Lady Dior in gray, but I already have a medium LD in midnight blue. Do you think it would be redundant to get it (the other bag choice would be the Hermes Evelyne in etoupe)? My head says it's better to get a different bag style but my heart loves the LD. Any suggestions?



I would get the My Lady Dior.  I got one last week, even though I have a medium LD, and I don't think it was redundant at all...they are different sizes, colours, have different straps, and even different leathers.  Go with what your heart loves!!!


----------



## nycmamaofone

averagejoe said:


> Go with what your heart loves. Otherwise it's like settling for another bag simply because it seems logical to get a different style. The My Lady Dior that you want is quite different from your Midnight Blue one. The size, colour, opening, and even the strap (plus pins) will mean that you will have two different bags.
> 
> The Hermes Evelyne is nice, too, but I am not a fan of the fabric strap.





fashion_junky said:


> I would get the My Lady Dior.  I got one last week, even though I have a medium LD, and I don't think it was redundant at all...they are different sizes, colours, have different straps, and even different leathers.  Go with what your heart loves!!!



Thank you both for the feedback!! I know I'm in love with the bag because I have literally dreamed about it lol. [emoji23].


----------



## Heysexy

averagejoe said:


> @TraceySH shared these pictures:




I'm still undecided on this bag.


----------



## Sandi.el

Heysexy said:


> I'm still undecided on this bag.



It has too much of a Moschino vibe.  It's interesting but there's no longevity there. Well depends on your style. For me the likeness /interest faded very quickly


----------



## Sandi.el

It definitely looks better with the chain  as apposed to the thick fabric/leather one. Too busy.


----------



## Heysexy

Sandi.el said:


> It has too much of a Moschino vibe.  It's interesting but there's no longevity there. Well depends on your style. For me the likeness /interest faded very quickly



I totally agree. It's very moschino


----------



## istartedwithagucci

Bohochicfille said:


> I'm so excited for this size and colour!


Gorgeous!! I'm considering the exact same bag. Could you review it please? Do you see colour transfer? And roughly how much does it hold? I have a trifold wallet and sunglasses as my absolute essentials. Maybe a lipstick and a tiny handsantizer as extras. Do you think it would work?


----------



## istartedwithagucci

istartedwithagucci said:


> Gorgeous!! I'm considering the exact same bag. Could you review it please? Do you see colour transfer? And roughly how much does it hold? I have a trifold wallet and sunglasses as my absolute essentials. Maybe a lipstick and a tiny handsantizer as extras. Do you think it would work?


Also is this the small size?


----------



## Apheo

TraceySH said:


> My saks sa has this. Only one left that is not reserved!
> View attachment 3778638
> View attachment 3778639
> View attachment 3778640


Very nice! Do you have the price for this?


----------



## TraceySH

Apheo said:


> Very nice! Do you have the price for this?


Yes! It's $5400


----------



## goldenfountain

Anyone has much luck in finding the J'Adior kitten heel slingbacks? Especially in black..they're soo hard to find   I'm a size 34.5 which makes it even tougher..


----------



## Thaotran

goldenfountain said:


> Anyone has much luck in finding the J'Adior kitten heel slingbacks? Especially in black..they're soo hard to find   I'm a size 34.5 which makes it even tougher..


I found it in Holt Renfrew Montreal, but the sizes are limited. You can always leave your SA your phone so when it arrives they will call you. My SA also tells me that I can order it, but for shoes I wanna try them on before purchasing though.


----------



## goldenfountain

Thaotran said:


> I found it in Holt Renfrew Montreal, but the sizes are limited. You can always leave your SA your phone so when it arrives they will call you. My SA also tells me that I can order it, but for shoes I wanna try them on before purchasing though.


Thank you  I've done that too. Pity I won't get to try them on before purchasing..i'm so tempted to ask my friends who live in Europe to look for them for me but im too nervous to have high-value items posted from overseas, and I won't get to check that the shoes are flawless lol.


----------



## OhBlackrabbit

Which pattern is better? Older or new one? Im thinking of buying mini lady dior but still not sure which one better.. will dior discontinue the older pattern and replace it with new one?


----------



## averagejoe

OhBlackrabbit said:


> Which pattern is better? Older or new one? Im thinking of buying mini lady dior but still not sure which one better.. will dior discontinue the older pattern and replace it with new one?


By "pattern", do you mean the traditional lambskin versus the new grained calfskin?


----------



## JazzyMac

Random...

*Gets Dior "New Season" email*

*Immediately deletes email*

*Gets on Purseforum for the real deal*


----------



## OhBlackrabbit

averagejoe said:


> By "pattern", do you mean the traditional lambskin versus the new grained calfskin?


Yes !


----------



## averagejoe

OhBlackrabbit said:


> Yes !


Dior will not discontinue the quilted structured lambskin version. That is the original version.

It depends on what you like more. If you like wearing the bag casually like a sling/cross-body bag, and having leather that doesn't show scratches easily, then I suggest the grained calfskin version. It isn't as structured as the original.

But if the polished and structured look appeals more to you, then I suggest the structured classic lambskin version. It can also be worn casually. It actually goes really well with casual outfits as it adds a touch of elegance to any outfit. The small size of the Lady Dior (like the MyLadyDior) actually comes with a cross-body strap so it is quite chic, although it looks very classy at the same time.


----------



## jayjay2000

Hi, I'm interested in buying a vintage lady dior in fabric or "cloth". Anybody has a lady dior in this material? If yes, does it hold it's structure good? Thanks!!!!


----------



## averagejoe

jayjay2000 said:


> Hi, I'm interested in buying a vintage lady dior in fabric or "cloth". Anybody has a lady dior in this material? If yes, does it hold it's structure good? Thanks!!!!


It depends on what fabric is used. The ones that came in thick houndstooth fabric hold up their shape quite well, as do the quilted denim ones. The microfibre and nylon ones tend not to, and even get sticky on the surface with age. The stickiness can be wiped off with a wet soapy towel followed by towel drying.


----------



## Skylover

Can someone tell me if my lady Dior comes in this colour? I have attached a pic I borrowed from instagram...


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Skylover said:


> Can someone tell me if my lady Dior comes in this colour? I have attached a pic I borrowed from instagram...


I believe that's a fake... I don't think MLD comes in that colour at all


----------



## Thaotran

Skylover said:


> Can someone tell me if my lady Dior comes in this colour? I have attached a pic I borrowed from instagram...


The pins look fake too..


----------



## Skylover

Thaotran said:


> The pins look fake too..



Ooh.. was hoping that it comes with that colour


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Skylover said:


> Ooh.. was hoping that it comes with that colour


I think this colour is called fuchsia. I'm pretty sure LDs come in this colour in the medium size, or even mini. I've seen it before


----------



## holdmystars

Thaotran said:


> The pins look fake too..



Yeah I was thinking that the pins look fake too.... But maybe I just don't know what some of the different pins look like!


----------



## Skylover

Hi all, is lady Dior mini bigger den a chanel mini?


----------



## holdmystars

Skylover said:


> Hi all, is lady Dior mini bigger den a chanel mini?



Yes it is! [emoji5]


----------



## Skylover

holdmystars said:


> Yes it is! [emoji5]



Hihi, do u have a pic for comparison? Many TIA!


----------



## Skylover

Hi all, just wanna ask if I bought the lady Dior bag overseas, will my local boutique still provide free maintenance service, polishing for my bag?


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Skylover said:


> Hi all, just wanna ask if I bought the lady Dior bag overseas, will my local boutique still provide free maintenance service, polishing for my bag?


I think if you keep the authenticity card to prove that you bought it from a Dior boutique, you should be fine. Though I'm not sure a "make-over" is free. Last time I check, you'd have to pay for it


----------



## OneMoreDay

Flowerlily said:


> Look 38 in Harper's Bazaar UK
> View attachment 3795470


Ugh, I need a beret so bad.


----------



## averagejoe

Skylover said:


> Hi all, just wanna ask if I bought the lady Dior bag overseas, will my local boutique still provide free maintenance service, polishing for my bag?


Do you have the receipt? It depends on when you bought the bag. Sometimes they may do it as a gesture of good customer service, but it is usually for local clients of the boutique.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Omg, you guys. Look what I stumbled on while doing my nightly insomnia window shopping. I NEED. 


Source: Horchow.com.


----------



## averagejoe

OneMoreDay said:


> Omg, you guys. Look what I stumbled on while doing my nightly insomnia window shopping. I NEED.
> View attachment 3799086
> 
> Source: Horchow.com.


Ooo! Cannage decor!


----------



## OneMoreDay

averagejoe said:


> Ooo! Cannage decor!


On sale as well!


----------



## emilykj

snowbuns said:


> Hey everyone! I'd like to share a story of lovely SAs and...a book gift!
> 
> I  did some damage at Dior in Moscow today  Got a beautiful white silk  chiffon dress; might post a picture here later. I bought most of my dior  items at this store so I have quite a good relationship with the SA's.  They are all very nice - some of the nicest SAs I have met in any stores  anywhere.
> 
> While she was packing it up for me I sat on the sofa  reading the Dior books they had there and I absolutely fell in love with  one. I just love those huge dior books with pictures of the way their  designs evolved across time, the stories behind all the designs, etc..
> 
> I  asked her if they were for sale anywhere, and she said she didn't know,  but then she added that she would go and see if there were any new ones  downstairs and that if there was she would give me one for free! She  left for about 10 minutes, and when she came back, she had this  beautiful book, brand new, and still in its cling wrap!
> 
> drive.google.com/file/d/0Bwv32In2njARS3d5cVBycnU0M3M/view?usp=sharing
> 
> I am a huge bookworm so you must imagine I was delighted!
> If youre in Moscow give Dior a visit!
> Snowbuns


I'm crying inside while reading your post lol. Let me explain . My husband bought my 1st Dior bag for me while on business in Singapore and apparently the SA gave him a hardcover Dior book as a kind gesture. Well, my hubby left the book in the hotel because it was "too bulky" to bring home with him. He said he looked inside and didn't see any handbags, just clothes so he didn't think I'd want it .


----------



## averagejoe

emilykj said:


> I'm crying inside while reading your post lol. Let me explain . My husband bought my 1st Dior bag for me while on business in Singapore and apparently the SA gave him a hardcover Dior book as a kind gesture. Well, my hubby left the book in the hotel because it was "too bulky" to bring home with him. He said he looked inside and didn't see any handbags, just clothes so he didn't think I'd want it .


Oh no! Those books usually have a high retail price attached if you buy them from a bookstore (one of the ones I got was $250 USD!).

I hope the people at the hotel kept the book instead of throwing it out.


----------



## emilykj

averagejoe said:


> Oh no! Those books usually have a high retail price attached if you buy them from a bookstore (one of the ones I got was $250 USD!).
> 
> I hope the people at the hotel kept the book instead of throwing it out.


my heart is aching right now. Bad husband, bad bad husband!


----------



## averagejoe

emilykj said:


> my heart is aching right now. Bad husband, bad bad husband!


I understand where your husband was coming from. I bought my Dior book from Assouline at Crystals in Las Vegas (it was no longer available in Canada at that time), and it was hard to haul home. It added a lot of weight to the luggage, and took up a lot of room.


----------



## emilykj

averagejoe said:


> I understand where your husband was coming from. I bought my Dior book from Assouline at Crystals in Las Vegas (it was no longer available in Canada at that time), and it was hard to haul home. It added a lot of weight to the luggage, and took up a lot of room.


Yeah, I know, he didn't know any better and feels badly about it. It stings more because he didn't get his GST (VAT) refund either so we ended up paying $200 more than US prices. At least the book would've made up for it. Oh well, water under the bridge.


----------



## SherwoodMom

averagejoe said:


> Charlize Theron


I am surprised the clutch does not appear to be Dior


----------



## averagejoe

SherwoodMom said:


> I am surprised the clutch does not appear to be Dior


I believe it's this bag below. Charlize covers the logo, but you can see the band (handclasp) on the front of the design.


----------



## incoralblue

SherwoodMom said:


> I am surprised the clutch does not appear to be Dior





averagejoe said:


> I believe it's this bag below. Charlize covers the logo, but you can see the band (handclasp) on the front of the design.



It's actually the wallet


----------



## averagejoe

incoralblue said:


> It's actually the wallet
> 
> View attachment 3811083


You're right! It's stuffed like the wallet version when it has other things inside.


----------



## averagejoe

The new Miss Dior Eau de Parfum commercial


----------



## SherwoodMom

averagejoe said:


> You're right! It's stuffed like the wallet version when it has other things inside.



Great work!


----------



## Skylover

Need help. Has someone seen this? Is this more to brown or dusty pink irl?


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Skylover said:


> Need help. Has someone seen this? Is this more to brown or dusty pink irl?


I think that's the new colour called Beige.
There's a threat by @Ramai here. Think it's the same colour. It depends on what light you're looking at it to be honest. When I saw it, I thought it's more beige/light brown than pink https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/navy-or-blush-lady-dior.971658/


----------



## averagejoe

The new print ad campaign for the Miss Dior Eau de Parfum, featuring Natalie Portman holding one of Maria Grazia Chiuri's Haute Couture dresses against her:


----------



## SherwoodMom

Skylover said:


> Need help. Has someone seen this? Is this more to brown or dusty pink irl?




I have been waiting for this color.  What season is it from? Where did you spot it? Thank you


----------



## LucyMadrid

Only a question if someone could please help me. Light gold or champagne, are both the same colour?Thanks!


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

LucyMadrid said:


> Only a question if someone could please help me. Light gold or champagne, are both the same colour?Thanks!


They're the same


----------



## LucyMadrid

shoesshoeshoes said:


> They're the same


Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Skylover

SherwoodMom said:


> I have been waiting for this color.  What season is it from? Where did you spot it? Thank you



Is the latest season. My SA from Asia sent me this pic


----------



## SherwoodMom

averagejoe said:


> Jennifer Lawrence in Dior couture


Loved that dress but no clutch?


----------



## averagejoe

SherwoodMom said:


> Loved that dress but no clutch?


I think that would add too much to an already extravagant look.

By the way, I moved your post here. In the future, please do not post in threads that say "No comments/questions" or "Pictures Only". We want to keep those threads with photos only so when people look at the thread, they don't have to scroll through lots of comments to see some pictures


----------



## SherwoodMom

Sorry about that.  I keep forgetting that about certain threads.  I will remember  in the future.  

I agree with you from a fashion sense,  I just know as a woman she has to be carrying something so I wonder what it is.  However being an A lister she probably has a body guard to carry her things.


----------



## averagejoe

SherwoodMom said:


> Sorry about that.  I keep forgetting that about certain threads.  I will remember  in the future.
> 
> I agree with you from a fashion sense,  I just know as a woman she has to be carrying something so I wonder what it is.  However being an A lister she probably has a body guard to carry her things.


I think it's that. Plus there are people touching her up, too, so she won't even need to carry makeup.


----------



## Sandi.el

averagejoe said:


> The new print ad campaign for the Miss Dior Eau de Parfum, featuring Natalie Portman holding one of Maria Grazia Chiuri's Haute Couture dresses against her:



 I'm very over all the Miss Dior perfumes. That dress is stunning and I like the add. NP looks great


----------



## SherwoodMom

It must be nice.  Although if I were in her shoes what I would enjoy most would be free handbags and clothes.


----------



## averagejoe

Sandi.el said:


> I'm very over all the Miss Dior perfumes. That dress is stunning and I like the add. NP looks great


I haven't smelled this new Miss Dior Eau de Parfum yet, but I'm surprised that they reformulated it again.


----------



## averagejoe

SherwoodMom said:


> It must be nice.  Although if I were in her shoes what I would enjoy most would be free handbags and clothes.


Me too. She doesn't get to keep the dresses. They are on loan only, which is even better I guess, since it won't take up closet space because it will never get worn again (A-listers can't be spotted in the same look twice it seems).

The dresses go to the Dior archives.


----------



## Sandi.el

averagejoe said:


> I haven't smelled this new Miss Dior Eau de Parfum yet, but I'm surprised that they reformulated it again.



I haven't smelled it either, but I can't imagine myself liking it. I used to love the original now I get sick when I smell it on someone. Lol something has def changed [emoji28]


----------



## SherwoodMom

averagejoe said:


> Me too. She doesn't get to keep the dresses. They are on loan only, which is even better I guess, since it won't take up closet space because it will never get worn again (A-listers can't be spotted in the same look twice it seems).
> 
> The dresses go to the Dior archives.




The ability to borrow dresses is something must of us pa


Sandi.el said:


> I haven't smelled it either, but I can't imagine myself liking it. I used to love the original now I get sick when I smell it on someone. Lol something has def changed [emoji28]




The commercial is so good I would like to smell this perfume.  Although I do not wear perfume.  That dress is so gorgeous. Wow.


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

It has been confirmed ladies and gentlemen.the next Dior price increase worldwide will be this Thursday.so if you want to buy anything make sure you get it before this Thursday.my SA said the increase is not that bad though. It is only around £40 to £50


----------



## SherwoodMom

shoesshoeshoes said:


> It has been confirmed ladies and gentlemen.the next Dior price increase worldwide will be this Thursday.so if you want to buy anything make sure you get it before this Thursday.my SA said the increase is not that bad though. It is only around £40 to £50



I wonder if it is U.K. only? Hawaii has not mention a thing to me.


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

SherwoodMom said:


> I wonder if it is U.K. only? Hawaii has not mention a thing to me.


Not sure. I was told by a friend and then texted S to confirm. Maybe just text your Hawaii SA to check?


----------



## SherwoodMom

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Not sure. I was told by a friend and then texted S to confirm. Maybe just text your Hawaii SA to check?



Hawaii SA reported that there were price increases in jewelry in US but that is all she knows about.  Plus the Hawaii promotion is still on!!


----------



## Laduc

Skylover said:


> Need help. Has someone seen this? Is this more to brown or dusty pink irl?


The colour is called Cinder


----------



## SherwoodMom

I was watching a Dior Instagram story about their J'adore d'or parfum when a structured studded Lady caught my eye.  Any ideas what season this bag is from?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

SherwoodMom said:


> I was watching a Dior Instagram story about their J'adore d'or parfum when a structured studded Lady caught my eye.  Any ideas what season this bag is from?  Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832831


It's this one  pretty sure it's still in the boutique
https://www.dior.com/couture/en_gb/...r-bag-in-powder-pink-studded-lambskin-6-42265


----------



## SherwoodMom

shoesshoeshoes said:


> It's this one  pretty sure it's still in the boutique
> https://www.dior.com/couture/en_gb/...r-bag-in-powder-pink-studded-lambskin-6-42265


Thank you.  The bag in the photo looks really structured though.  Maybe @TraceySH knows more,  she has a whole family of the supple, deconstructed studded Ladies?


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

SherwoodMom said:


> Thank you.  The bag in the photo looks really structured though.  Maybe @TraceySH knows more,  she has a whole family of the supple, deconstructed studded Ladies?


It's probably because it's new? The unstructured i.e. lambskin one come with the original charms and the O letter piece, whereas the structured one i.e. calfskin come with the new "square looking" charms without the O letter piece.


----------



## SherwoodMom

shoesshoeshoes said:


> It's probably because it's new? The unstructured i.e. lambskin one come with the original charms and the O letter piece, whereas the structured one i.e. calfskin come with the new "square looking" charms without the O letter piece.


I think you are right here.  This one looks a lot more structured than the ones owned by TraceySH imo.  She has the version that has a flap as well.  Did the zipper take getting used to?


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

SherwoodMom said:


> I think you are right here.  This one looks a lot more structured than the ones owned by TraceySH imo.  She has the version that has a flap as well.  Did the zipper take getting used to?


I've tried the zip on these lambskin unstructured bags and they're very soft and easy to get in and out (abit like the Gabrielle Chanel bag). The zip on the structured classic LD can be stiff at first but after 2-3 uses, the leather softens and it's fine, and not as bad as you'd think


----------



## LabelLover81

Hi all!  Is the ultradior still available or was that a seasonal bag?


----------



## averagejoe

Sneak peak of the set of the SS2018 Dior RTW show:


----------



## averagejoe

More sneak peaks of the show tomorrow:


----------



## Skylover

Hi all, will we be expecting any new collection in nov?


----------



## incoralblue

Skylover said:


> Hi all, will we be expecting any new collection in nov?



Cruise will start trickling in to the boutiques this month.


----------



## Skylover

incoralblue said:


> Cruise will start trickling in to the boutiques this month.



Any idea what colours for the MLD?


----------



## LucyMadrid

Hello ladies! I'm going to try a black patent Lady Dior medium size but...I'm doubtful ....silver or gold hardware? Patent looks a bit striking itself and silver would be more discreet, but perhaps also a bit serious ....What do you think? Any suggestions would be welcome. Thanks a lot !!!!!


----------



## averagejoe

LucyMadrid said:


> Hello ladies! I'm going to try a black patent Lady Dior medium size but...I'm doubtful ....silver or gold hardware? Patent looks a bit striking itself and silver would be more discreet, but perhaps also a bit serious ....What do you think? Any suggestions would be welcome. Thanks a lot !!!!!


I think the gold hardware will stand out more, and gold hardware is really in right now.


----------



## LucyMadrid

averagejoe said:


> I think the gold hardware will stand out more, and gold hardware is really in right now.


Thank you very much!


----------



## nycmamaofone

LucyMadrid said:


> Hello ladies! I'm going to try a black patent Lady Dior medium size but...I'm doubtful ....silver or gold hardware? Patent looks a bit striking itself and silver would be more discreet, but perhaps also a bit serious ....What do you think? Any suggestions would be welcome. Thanks a lot !!!!!



For black patent, I like silver more. It looks fresher, more cool.


----------



## LucyMadrid

nycmamaofone said:


> For black patent, I like silver more. It looks fresher, more cool.


Thanks for your opinion!!


----------



## aa12

Hi everyone, 
I was wondering if anyone could provide some feedback regarding this lady dior with the oblique strap. I absolutely love the color and find the strap so casual and cool, but does anyone know if this bag comes with the leather guitar strap or just the oblique?
I was wondering if anyone could chime in in terms of wear and tear of the bag and strap over time? I would want to use the bag daily and curious what you all think! 
Thank you!


	

		
			
		

		
	
*(picture is from another Dior thread)


----------



## babyS.xx

Hi ladies, I was wondering whether you might be able to help me! 
I am hoping to purchase the Lady Dior in the light pink patent colour, SHW sometime maybe in December. Do you know if this colour is still available as it has been for the past few years, or has it been discontinued as a permanent colour since Dior has undergone some changes? 
I am wondering whether I will be ok to wait till December or whether I should try to hunt one down asap!
Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks in advance! xx


----------



## incoralblue

aa12 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I was wondering if anyone could provide some feedback regarding this lady dior with the oblique strap. I absolutely love the color and find the strap so casual and cool, but does anyone know if this bag comes with the leather guitar strap or just the oblique?
> I was wondering if anyone could chime in in terms of wear and tear of the bag and strap over time? I would want to use the bag daily and curious what you all think!
> Thank you!
> View attachment 3846583
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(picture is from another Dior thread)



The glazed black comes with the black/red guitar strap.


----------



## aa12

incoralblue said:


> The glazed black comes with the black/red guitar strap.


Thank you! For some reason I am really drawn to that particular shade of blue. The boutique I spoke with today told me that color is exclusive to the oblique strap and is quite limited. Does anyone know if this is accurate?


----------



## SherwoodMom

aa12 said:


> Thank you! For some reason I am really drawn to that particular shade of blue. The boutique I spoke with today told me that color is exclusive to the oblique strap and is quite limited. Does anyone know if this is accurate?




I believe the bag you want is in the color "Bleu" a special color and strap that was used in the Fall Winter 2017 runway show.  The bag is limited and does not qualify for special Hawaii pricing due to the limited numbers available in the states.  It is a beautiful color and I know it well because I own the Bleu DiorAddict with the oblique strap.  My bag is also limited quantities.  It was unveiled and made for FW 2017 and there are no guarantee it will be available in the future.  If you want to see it styled check out Sarah.denizz on Instagram.  She has one and loves it.  See below for a screenshot of her talking about the bag.


----------



## aa12

SherwoodMom said:


> I believe the bag you want is in the color "Bleu" a special color and strap that was used in the Fall Winter 2017 runway show.  The bag is limited and does not qualify for special Hawaii pricing due to the limited numbers available in the states.  It is a beautiful color and I know it well because I own the Bleu DiorAddict with the oblique strap.  My bag is also limited quantities.  It was unveiled and made for FW 2017 and there are no guarantee it will be available in the future.  If you want to see it styled check out Sarah.denizz on Instagram.  She has one and loves it.  See below for a screenshot of her talking about the bag.
> 
> View attachment 3848857


Thank you for the information. I was wondering if it was possible to purchase a leather strap to match the bag as well, but that doesnt seem to be the case. It is absolutely stunning, thank you for sharing this and she looks fantastic wearing the bag!


----------



## SherwoodMom

aa12 said:


> Thank you for the information. I was wondering if it was possible to purchase a leather strap to match the bag as well, but that doesnt seem to be the case. It is absolutely stunning, thank you for sharing this and she looks fantastic wearing the bag!


I do not believe so.  Call a large boutique such as Manhattan, South Coast Plaza or Beverly Hills to ask them about leather strap options for the bag you want. I have a grained calf medium Lady which is also deconstructed with the thick cannage guitar strap.  When I want to use her in a dress up manner I simply do not use the strap.  I do not think you need a leather strap.


----------



## aa12

SherwoodMom said:


> I do not believe so.  Call a large boutique such as Manhattan, South Coast Plaza or Beverly Hills to ask them about leather strap options for the bag you want. I have a grained calf medium Lady which is also deconstructed with the thick cannage guitar strap.  When I want to use her in a dress up manner I simply do not use the strap.  I do not think you need a leather strap.


Thank you for this. Which color do you have if you dont me asking? It is a really beautiful bag!


----------



## SherwoodMom

aa12 said:


> Thank you for this. Which color do you have if you dont me asking? It is a really beautiful bag!



You’re welcome! If you can buy it in Europe you would save a ton. 

@fashion_junky also has the same bag and did a wonderful YouTube video on it.  She also did a reveal thread but I can not find either links at the moment. 

Here’s my thread;
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/my-first-dior-handbag-purchase.972232/

FYI that’s my photo you used above it was sent to me by my wonderful Hawaiian SA


----------



## aa12

SherwoodMom said:


> You’re welcome! If you can buy it in Europe you would save a ton.
> 
> @fashion_junky also has the same bag and did a wonderful YouTube video on it.  She also did a reveal thread but I can not find either links at the moment.
> 
> Here’s my thread;
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/my-first-dior-handbag-purchase.972232/
> 
> FYI that’s my photo you used above it was sent to me by my wonderful Hawaiian SA


Thank you! Do you mind me asking how much it was europe? I would love if I could pick it up there actually! I apologize for using your photo. I found it in another thread and I couldn't remember which!


----------



## aa12

SherwoodMom said:


> You’re welcome! If you can buy it in Europe you would save a ton.
> 
> @fashion_junky also has the same bag and did a wonderful YouTube video on it.  She also did a reveal thread but I can not find either links at the moment.
> 
> Here’s my thread;
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/my-first-dior-handbag-purchase.972232/
> 
> FYI that’s my photo you used above it was sent to me by my wonderful Hawaiian SA


The lady dior I was looking at is gorgeous, I really love the blue. Its true for a more dressy look I could just not use the strap! Your bag is stunning, what a gorgeous color! Unfortunately the one I like only comes with that strap, which I love, but I its quite a bit more expensive due to that.


----------



## SherwoodMom

aa12 said:


> Thank you! Do you mind me asking how much it was europe? I would love if I could pick it up there actually! I apologize for using your photo. I found it in another thread and I couldn't remember which!


It was £3167 after tax back.  The price is old and UK prices have risen by £50-£150 per bag. I do not know the current price.  The best bag deals involve purchasing in the UK due to the low £.


----------



## aa12

SherwoodMom said:


> It was £3167 after tax back.  The price is old and UK prices have risen by £50-£150 per bag. I do not know the current price.  The best bag deals involve purchasing in the UK due to the low £.


Thank you for letting me know. Do you happen to have an SA in the UK you could recommend?


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

aa12 said:


> Thank you for letting me know. Do you happen to have an SA in the UK you could recommend?


@SherwoodMom you can certainly recommend our S  
@aa12 if youre looking for an amazing heathrow SA. I have 1 for you


----------



## SherwoodMom

shoesshoeshoes said:


> @SherwoodMom you can certainly recommend our S
> @aa12 if youre looking for an amazing heathrow SA. I have 1 for you



I have PM @aa12 with the information


----------



## aa12

shoesshoeshoes said:


> @SherwoodMom you can certainly recommend our S
> @aa12 if youre looking for an amazing heathrow SA. I have 1 for you


Thank you so much! So kind of both of you!!!


----------



## bunnymeee

Does anyone have a photo link to the Zodiac clutch in Libra? I can't find it anywhere. Thought I would ask you amazing folks.


----------



## amy-k

This is probably a silly question but does anyone know if it is possible to get the charm on a Lady Dior changed? I like one of the LDs in the Cruise collection but hate the charm that comes on it - much prefer the lettering of the traditional charm.


----------



## averagejoe

amy-k said:


> This is probably a silly question but does anyone know if it is possible to get the charm on a Lady Dior changed? I like one of the LDs in the Cruise collection but hate the charm that comes on it - much prefer the lettering of the traditional charm.


I don't think they replace charms so that the bag can have a different look. Dior (and most other luxury brands) often do not allow modifications to existing pieces. These brands also have to approve made-to-measure items too to ensure that the look of all pieces represents the image of the brand.

Still it wouldn't hurt to bring your bag to the boutique to ask if they can.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

averagejoe said:


> I don't think they replace charms so that the bag can have a different look. Dior (and most other luxury brands) often do not allow modifications to existing pieces. These brands also have to approve made-to-measure items too to ensure that the look of all pieces represents the image of the brand.
> 
> Still it wouldn't hurt to bring your bag to the boutique to ask if they can.



That is so true! I once asked them to remove front pockets on pants because they were sticking out and looked like ears on my thighs. They refused because "that would change the original design".


----------



## windandfire

Question? I love the new Dior j' adore on gold frame. I am over 50 and my daughter said no!!  Thoughts please.


----------



## SherwoodMom

windandfire said:


> Question? I love the new Dior j' adore on gold frame. I am over 50 and my daughter said no!!  Thoughts please.


It is a beautiful bag.  Does she object because it is a fashion bag? I do not see why your age means you can not carry the bag.  It has a classic silhouette and aged hardware which makes it look more like a classic.


----------



## windandfire

Hi, 
Thanks for your reply. Sorry, your was not at all clear. My reference was for the   sunglasses in black .  The logo in on the front of the frame and the sides are in gold. The lettering is in white an on my European Union Dior site the price is 550 euro. Let me look again for a better description.


----------



## windandfire

Ok, first of all sorry for the misspelling.  J'ADIOR on the front of frame  and the lens are all black, there is CD lettering on the frame as well . I love these sunglasses and my daughter says she knows best. They all think they know best! She's said these are trendy and my style is classic. I just really love these glasses but she said they will look dated very soon.  I would so appreciate other opinions


----------



## incoralblue

Wasn’t someone on the forum looking for this?


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

windandfire said:


> Ok, first of all sorry for the misspelling.  J'ADIOR on the front of frame  and the lens are all black, there is CD lettering on the frame as well . I love these sunglasses and my daughter says she knows best. They all think they know best! She's said these are trendy and my style is classic. I just really love these glasses but she said they will look dated very soon.  I would so appreciate other opinions



Anything that is hot and edgy looks dated soon. It's the classics that remains in style forever


----------



## averagejoe

windandfire said:


> Ok, first of all sorry for the misspelling.  J'ADIOR on the front of frame  and the lens are all black, there is CD lettering on the frame as well . I love these sunglasses and my daughter says she knows best. They all think they know best! She's said these are trendy and my style is classic. I just really love these glasses but she said they will look dated very soon.  I would so appreciate other opinions


You mean these? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I want this really badly but it costs $900 here!!! Too much for sunglasses in my opinion. However, the shape (a basic wayfarer) is very classic, and the designs on it aren't too out there as they are just printed words, so I think these can look fashionable even years down the road. I mean, if Dior stops doing the "J'ADIOR" thing, then maybe it can look dated, but I wouldn't care if I owned these, because I _do _adore Dior and it shows people something about me.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Anything that is hot and edgy looks dated soon. It's the classics that remains in style forever



True.

I'm weird in that I don't like buying bags that are too trendy but I don't mind when it comes to other accessories. I feel like you have a piece of fashion history. As long as you love it and think you will get a lot of wear out of it, go for it. But if the fear of its looking dated bothers you, pass.


----------



## averagejoe




----------



## SherwoodMom

In case you want to take a moment and admire small and mini red Ladies. @shoesshoeshoes


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

SherwoodMom said:


> View attachment 3863075
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case you want to take a moment and admire small and mini red Ladies. @shoesshoeshoes


Goddamnnnnn  need december to come RIGHT NOW so my red patent can come home to me


----------



## SherwoodMom

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Goddamnnnnn  need december to come RIGHT NOW so my red patent can come home to me


I am starting to fall for the scarlet classic mini.


----------



## Sparkles4ever

Which one should I get? Images are from the internet.


----------



## Newbie2016

Sparkles4ever said:


> Which one should I get? Images are from the internet.


Both are cute...I would personally go for the 2nd one...can be dressy, casual chic and just has that Dior understated elegance.  However, if you prefer a little more sparkle you can't go wrong with the silver. Some things I might consider:
Do you intend to use it everyday or on evenings out?   If you tend to wear monochromatic, darker outfits then perhaps the silver would add that touch of bling.


----------



## averagejoe

Sparkles4ever said:


> Which one should I get? Images are from the internet.


I'd go for the first one if it is still available (sold out in most places). The calfskin is more durable. The metallic finish may start to wear around the top-handles over time due to grease on the hands or rubbing, but you can solve that with a bandeau/twilly wrapped around it.


----------



## Sparkles4ever

Thank you. I hope to wear it as an almost everyday bag. I like both so much but I do think the silver is more hardy. Does Dior have any special Christmas packaging if I buy in December.


----------



## averagejoe

Sparkles4ever said:


> Thank you. I hope to wear it as an almost everyday bag. I like both so much but I do think the silver is more hardy. Does Dior have any special Christmas packaging if I buy in December.


Yes, their boutiques usually do (like red and gold boxes). Not sure about this year, because the brand is making changes under Maria Grazia Chiuri's direction, but they will most likely have something unique for Christmas.


----------



## Purseonic Woman

Hello Dior Divas!  
I am hoping to find some info if anyone is able to help. I would like a replacement for a Lady strap which has gone AWOL into some black hole in the universe. Speaking on the phone to an SA at my local boutique, I was told an invoice is needed before the bag was sent out to their “partners” in order to match the leather and hardware.
No, I don’t have a receipt for a bag 15+ years old. Might anyone know who these “partners” are? Is there any hope for an authentic CD strap replacement? 
Please forgive me if this question has been posed before and answered. I appreciate any help. Thank you.


----------



## SherwoodMom

Happy Halloween!!! Still have mini red Ladies on my mind.  Photos sent to me from my Hawaii SA.  I can not seem to decide but I am leaning more towards the classic Scarlett.  I love the structured look more.


----------



## averagejoe

Purseonic Woman said:


> Hello Dior Divas!
> I am hoping to find some info if anyone is able to help. I would like a replacement for a Lady strap which has gone AWOL into some black hole in the universe. Speaking on the phone to an SA at my local boutique, I was told an invoice is needed before the bag was sent out to their “partners” in order to match the leather and hardware.
> No, I don’t have a receipt for a bag 15+ years old. Might anyone know who these “partners” are? Is there any hope for an authentic CD strap replacement?
> Please forgive me if this question has been posed before and answered. I appreciate any help. Thank you.


I'm not sure either, but maybe it's their leather suppliers from before (?). 

If they cannot do it for you without the original receipt, then just check on Ebay. Periodically, a strap is sold on its own. Just be sure to get it authenticated as it may be fake.

Also, have you considered the sold-separately straps from Dior, Fendi, Louis Vuitton, and Prada? You can add a touch of colour and design to an otherwise classic bag with these straps.


----------



## Skylover

Has anyone seen this in person?

Is this nude or nude pink?


----------



## vivian518

SherwoodMom said:


> Happy Halloween!!! Still have mini red Ladies on my mind.  Photos sent to me from my Hawaii SA.  I can not seem to decide but I am leaning more towards the classic Scarlett.  I love the structured look more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3867544
> View attachment 3867543



The one with the studs are so heavy, even when empty. Go with the classic design


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Skylover said:


> Has anyone seen this in person?
> 
> Is this nude or nude pink?


Think that's called Cinder but I could be wrong
Scroll down to Laduc's post:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-lady-dior-pictures-only.709279/page-33


----------



## Purseonic Woman

Thank you for the reply, and I will be sure to check the auction sites as well as consider a separate strap with “character”! A separate strap is a good idea....


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Gosh thats 1 saggy bag


----------



## Newbie2016

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Gosh thats 1 saggy bag



It's the lambskin studded with zipper closure I believe.  In some pictures I like how it looks but in others seems a little too squishy.


----------



## baghagg

Skylover said:


> Has anyone seen this in person?
> 
> Is this nude or nude pink?


Whichever the name of this color, it's stunning!


----------



## SherwoodMom

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Gosh thats 1 saggy bag


I know.  You’re scaring me.


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

SherwoodMom said:


> I know.  You’re scaring me.


Yours wont be like that I dont think, cuz its grainy leather instead of lamb


----------



## lemoneey

I have been eyeing for the my lady Dior in red but then I am worried about its low resale value. Does it worth buying a bag with such low resale value or shall I go for other brands like Louis Vuitton that has higher resale value than my LD?


----------



## averagejoe

lemoneey said:


> I have been eyeing for the my lady Dior in red but then I am worried about its low resale value. Does it worth buying a bag with such low resale value or shall I go for other brands like Louis Vuitton that has higher resale value than my LD?


Not all Louis Vuitton bags have a high resale value. Only their most popular products (like their Pouchette Metis) have high resale values. Some styles have much lower resale, and the higher the original price, the lower the resale value. 

The Lady Dior doesn't have a great resale value compared to bags like the Hermes Birkin and the Chanel Classic Flap, but it's not _that _bad. If the red Lady Dior caught your eye, then I recommend getting that. Most of my bags have low resale value, but I bought them because I really love them.


----------



## LucyMadrid

I was about to buy a Lady Dior in black patent, but in the end this navy blue caught my eye. I hope I  will not regret about it. It is a basic color too and the golden hardware looks stunning.


----------



## LucyMadrid

lemoneey said:


> I have been eyeing for the my lady Dior in red but then I am worried about its low resale value. Does it worth buying a bag with such low resale value or shall I go for other brands like Louis Vuitton that has higher resale value than my LD?


 Well, if depends on your intention. If you want to resale it in the future, you must take this point into account, but if the bag is for your own use, just buy it and enjoy yourself. Another thing is that resale value also depends on the conditions of the bag itself. If you are careful, if the bag does not look shabby, the resale price will be higher.


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

LucyMadrid said:


> View attachment 3887246
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was about to buy a Lady Dior in black patent, but in the end this navy blue caught my eye. I hope I  will not regret about it. It is a basic color too and the golden hardware looks stunning.


Stunning!!! Is this the indigo blue (code 85B)?


----------



## LucyMadrid

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Stunning!!! Is this the indigo blue (code 85B)?



I think so


----------



## averagejoe

LucyMadrid said:


> View attachment 3887246
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was about to buy a Lady Dior in black patent, but in the end this navy blue caught my eye. I hope I  will not regret about it. It is a basic color too and the golden hardware looks stunning.


Wow! It is absolutely beautiful! Definitely a better choice than the black in my opinion.


----------



## LucyMadrid

averagejoe said:


> Wow! It is absolutely beautiful! Definitely a better choice than the black in my opinion.


Yes, I think so too and this color can be used in all seasons. Thanks a lot for your answer!


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

LucyMadrid said:


> Yes, I think so too and this color can be used in all seasons. Thanks a lot for your answer!


You cannot go wrong with navy blue + gold hardware! I have the same one but in lamb put on hold for me to pick up in 2 weeks. I cannot wait


----------



## Yj1411

Hi i’m a newbie ,i need some help, i wanna ask you how to get rid of a pen mark (a month ago) and scuffing on lady dior patent bag . My serial number is 16-BO-0162. Almost brought it to a bag spa but i’m afraid it would be getting worst . Wait for your response, thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

Yj1411 said:


> View attachment 3935110
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi i’m a newbie ,i need some help, i wanna ask you how to get rid of a pen mark (a month ago) and scuffing on lady dior patent bag . My serial number is 16-BO-0162. Almost brought it to a bag spa but i’m afraid it would be getting worst . Wait for your response, thanks!


Unfortunately the pen mark on patent leather won't go away. The ink has been absorbed into the PVC plastic coating the leather, and it won't come out.


----------



## Yj1411

thx for your reply Any tips caring for a patent leather to keep its shine?


----------



## averagejoe

Yj1411 said:


> thx for your reply Any tips caring for a patent leather to keep its shine?


Avoid rubbing or scratching it, as it can get dull over time. Also, do not get moisture on it, and do not wear colour-fast fabrics like dyed denim with the bag because when they come in contact over time, the colour of the dye will migrate onto the patent, and the transfer is permanent.


----------



## Yj1411

averagejoe said:


> Avoid rubbing or scratching it, as it can get dull over time. Also, do not get moisture on it, and do not wear colour-fast fabrics like dyed denim with the bag because when they come in contact over time, the colour of the dye will migrate onto the patent, and the transfer is permanent.


I’ll be careful from now on Thxx u


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Yj1411 said:


> thx for your reply Any tips caring for a patent leather to keep its shine?


A tip to keep your bag dry is to store it in a box and throw a few silica gel satchets in there to absorb the moist


----------



## lovieluvslux

SS 2018 Haute Couture Show 

Let's start the discussion.  I thought Dior HC was dead after Galliano.  I am so mused and in a dreamy trance of this collection. I everything in this collection.  I have to run to an appointment, but will post will post more later.  
https://www.dior.com/couture/en_us/...couture/spring-summer-2018-haute-couture-show


----------



## averagejoe

lovieluvslux said:


> SS 2018 Haute Couture Show
> 
> Let's start the discussion.  I thought Dior HC was dead after Galliano.  I am so mused and in a dreamy trance of this collection. I everything in this collection.  I have to run to an appointment, but will post will post more later.
> https://www.dior.com/couture/en_us/...couture/spring-summer-2018-haute-couture-show


Please join the discussion on the thread already created by @silvester :
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/dior-haute-couture-spring-summer-2018.978570/


----------



## Fancyschmancey

Hey ladies, I’m after some advice. I’m thinking of selling my large patent lady Dior, but I’m struggling in case I regret it. I’ve moved onto smaller bags and find this one a bit big and boxy for my current needs (I would prefer a smaller size but can’t see me funding another Dior in the near future). My question is do you think I’ll regret it, or am I better off selling it which will allow me to buy something else (I’m doing it to find a Chanel boy) It’s my only Dior piece atm x


----------



## maryt2516

Can anyone tell me when to find the serial number in an Open Bar bag?  TIA!


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Fancyschmancey said:


> Hey ladies, I’m after some advice. I’m thinking of selling my large patent lady Dior, but I’m struggling in case I regret it. I’ve moved onto smaller bags and find this one a bit big and boxy for my current needs (I would prefer a smaller size but can’t see me funding another Dior in the near future). My question is do you think I’ll regret it, or am I better off selling it which will allow me to buy something else (I’m doing it to find a Chanel boy) It’s my only Dior piece atm x


I would sell it. I think once you have doubt about it, its a pretty good sign that its not for you. I’d say sell it and get a smaller bag that you’d wear more often  
Personally i dont like this size on the LD. Its way too heavy.


----------



## Fancyschmancey

shoesshoeshoes said:


> I would sell it. I think once you have doubt about it, its a pretty good sign that its not for you. I’d say sell it and get a smaller bag that you’d wear more often
> Personally i dont like this size on the LD. Its way too heavy.


Thanks so much....just the encouragement I needed to let it go x


----------



## Lucyloveslux

Fashion Doctor said:


> Happy New Year Dior lovers! :kiss:



Hi I wm new to purse forum and ai can't work out how to add a comment of my own the only way i can find to say anything is by replying to a comment already there? 
I am in desperate need of some help, I noticed last night I had a little pen my mark on the exterior of my Lady Dior Lambskin! I have no idea how this happened as I am always so careful I never bring pens anywhere near my good bags. Anyway it appears to just be sitting on the surface of the leather so it has not sucken in yet. What can I do to remove this safely? Please there must be a way


----------



## Lucyloveslux

hello! I am in desperate need for some help and advice!
Last night i discovered to my horror that there was a pen mark on my Lady Dior Lambskins Exterior! 
I have no idea how this could have happened as this and my chanel lamb skin I take very good care of and I am quiet cautious when using them. I also keep pens away from these two bags for that exact reason so it is a complete mystery to me. Anyway it appears to just be siting on the surface of the leather it does not look like it has suck in. There must be away that I can Safely remove it? Please help!


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Lucyloveslux said:


> hello! I am in desperate need for some help and advice!
> Last night i discovered to my horror that there was a pen mark on my Lady Dior Lambskins Exterior!
> I have no idea how this could have happened as this and my chanel lamb skin I take very good care of and I am quiet cautious when using them. I also keep pens away from these two bags for that exact reason so it is a complete mystery to me. Anyway it appears to just be siting on the surface of the leather it does not look like it has suck in. There must be away that I can Safely remove it? Please help!


I use a brand called Collonil. They have various different cleaning products for leather. These 3 might be useful:
https://www.collonil.com/en/1909-leather-cream.html
https://www.collonil.com/en/clean-care-classic.html
https://www.loveloloaccessories.com/collections/collonil/products/collonil-soft-gum


----------



## Drazic44

I'm not really in Dior so i'm sorry if my answer is not in the right place ...

Did anyone saw this in boutique ? Is it already available ?


----------



## averagejoe

Dior has a new watch for Lunar New Year, called the Dior VIII Grand Bal _Fête du Printemps_, in a limited edition of 88 pieces. The white gold oscillating weight is decorated with mother of pearl, rubies, and gold, and dances beneath "floating" gold leaf metallization on the crystal with sparkling diamonds below.


----------



## Nahreen

Their watches are so beautiful. I got to try one on in Paris last year. For me they are too big because I have small wrists. They are anyway not in my price range.


----------



## averagejoe

Nahreen said:


> Their watches are so beautiful. I got to try one on in Paris last year. For me they are too big because I have small wrists. They are anyway not in my price range.


Yeah they do run bigger, especially since the movement inside is quite substantial, so the case has to match.

They have the new La D de Dior Rose des Vents 19 mm watch with a spinning compass inside. It doesn't power up the movement, nor have the imagination of the Grand Bal watches, but it is very pretty.


----------



## SouthTampa

Just purchased these lovely tribal earrings made from Murano glass.   Cannot wait to receive!


----------



## maely

Is the cloudy blue color My Lady Dior still available?  I didn't see this color when I was in the boutique last week.


----------



## MamaSleepy

Could someone I.D. this Dior bag, please? I'm new to the brand so forgive me if it's obvious. (I did attempt to google it too) TIA


----------



## lebleuduprintemps

Hey I know this is kinda off topic but I want to ask this question why doesn't Dior promote their Pre-Fall line on instagram or their website? I see zero content about the Pre fall collection on their social media, the only place that have the info is on vogue, it seems kinda weird to me


----------



## averagejoe

maely said:


> Is the cloudy blue color My Lady Dior still available?  I didn't see this color when I was in the boutique last week.


It may be better to contact your boutique and ask. They don't display all of the bags they have in stock, and if they don't have the bag, then they can order it for you from a different boutique.


----------



## averagejoe

MamaSleepy said:


> Could someone I.D. this Dior bag, please? I'm new to the brand so forgive me if it's obvious. (I did attempt to google it too) TIA
> View attachment 3985099


This is the large Lady Dior in canyon grained lambskin, released for Resort 2018.


----------



## averagejoe

lebleuduprintemps said:


> Hey I know this is kinda off topic but I want to ask this question why doesn't Dior promote their Pre-Fall line on instagram or their website? I see zero content about the Pre fall collection on their social media, the only place that have the info is on vogue, it seems kinda weird to me


Pre-Fall hasn't been released yet for Dior. It will come out in May, so maybe they won't promote until closer to the date, in case customers see products they want, go to the boutique, and are disappointed they won't carry them for another 2 months.


----------



## maely

averagejoe said:


> It may be better to contact your boutique and ask. They don't display all of the bags they have in stock, and if they don't have the bag, then they can order it for you from a different boutique.


Thank you averagejoe. Will do that. I assumed they would have had all the bags on display since I was in the flagship store but I will call the boutique.


----------



## okbk33

Random question - I got invited to a Dior trunk show later this month. Have anyone been? Is it worth while? Are you expected to buy on the spot? Please let me know. Thank you all!


----------



## Tasha1

okbk33 said:


> Random question - I got invited to a Dior trunk show later this month. Have anyone been? Is it worth while? Are you expected to buy on the spot? Please let me know. Thank you all!


I have been, I think it depends on the boutique. They showed some pieces, but the collection wasn't complete. I bought a skirt. I got an invite to the ss18 trunk show, but I am not going to buy anything,  so I skip it, but  I will  surely attend the pre-fall and fall trunk shows.


----------



## okbk33

Thank you! That’s what I was also thinking. Pre-fall collection looks much more interesting. I haven’t seen anything that I’d want to buy (besides maybe another bag [emoji6]) 
Thanks!


----------



## nddj

Last thursday I got home to a beautiful bouquet of white roses from Dior for International Women’s day. Such a nice gesture!! So so gorgeous.. and from my favourite local florist as well


----------



## averagejoe

nddj said:


> View attachment 3996219
> View attachment 3996220
> View attachment 3996218
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last thursday I got home to a beautiful bouquet of white roses from Dior for International Women’s day. Such a nice gesture!! So so gorgeous.. and from my favourite local florist as well


Wow what a sweet and thoughtful gift!


----------



## nddj

averagejoe said:


> Wow what a sweet and thoughtful gift!


Definitely! Did not expect it at all. I am a relatively new customer (since december) and only bought a lady dior mini and mitzah (+another mitzah overseas).. very very happy with Diors customer service though!


----------



## Tasha1

nddj said:


> Last thursday I got home to a beautiful bouquet of white roses from Dior for International Women’s day. Such a nice gesture!! So so gorgeous.. and from my favourite local florist as well


Is that from Amsterdam  Dior boutique? it is written both English and Dutch. 
I got nothing, but I spent  many zeros there in last months.


----------



## nddj

Tasha1 said:


> Is that from Amsterdam  Dior boutique? it is written both English and Dutch.
> I got nothing, but I spent  many zeros there in last months.


Yes it is! The Bijenkorf one. I have had contact with one specific SA (Gilles) who also had my phone number to whatsapp me Mitzahs when the new collection arrived.. I could have just been top of mind because of that. Do you shop at the Bijenkorf boutique or the PC Hooftstraat?


----------



## Tasha1

PC Hooftstraat


----------



## Havanese 28

shimmergrass said:


> My Lady Dior


How do you like your My Lady?  I’m currently purchasing this in red.  I have a medium LD and love it.  Do you find this a versatile bag you use often?  Thanks!


----------



## okbk33

Anyone knows if D-fence bag is staying in FW2018 collection?


----------



## pH777

Hi all, I'm new to the site and new to love of the Dior brand. I've started off with the purchase of 2 vintage handbags: the Trotter Romantique Boston bag in biege and an adorable Lady Dior in black. I'm currently obsessing about the Lady Dior in soft pink.... Any recommendations on other bags I might want to obsess over?


----------



## averagejoe

pH777 said:


> Hi all, I'm new to the site and new to love of the Dior brand. I've started off with the purchase of 2 vintage handbags: the Trotter Romantique Boston bag in biege and an adorable Lady Dior in black. I'm currently obsessing about the Lady Dior in soft pink.... Any recommendations on other bags I might want to obsess over?


Welcome to the Dior forum!

The Diorama is a very popular bag, and I recommend it. I especially love it in champagne gold perforated micro-Cannage metallic calfskin:


----------



## averagejoe

The Spring 2018 Haute Couture show was presented in Shanghai today, but in a different iteration with blush pink and red instead of white and black.


----------



## averagejoe

Two videos showing looks from the new Haute Couture show:


----------



## averagejoe

The venue:


----------



## pH777

averagejoe said:


> Welcome to the Dior forum!
> 
> The Diorama is a very popular bag, and I recommend it. I especially love it in champagne gold perforated micro-Cannage metallic calfskin:


Yes, yes, and yes!!! I love that bag in champagne gold!


----------



## okbk33

What do you guys think of the D-Fence navy bag with this Addict strap? I'm debating between the basic D-fence in black vs this navy one (which looks almost black), but comes with the €1000 strap that I don't really like/need..... But I do love the bag/strap combination. Only not sure its worth the extra 1,000 euros.... !!! What do you guys think?


----------



## okbk33

thats the navy blue one


----------



## okbk33

vs the traditional combo:


----------



## averagejoe

okbk33 said:


> thats the navy blue one


I like the traditional strap more. You can get a gold sold-separately detachable chain strap from a lot of brands for much less than that, which you can use on the D-Fence.


----------



## averagejoe

One of the architectural feats from the new Haute Couture collection shown in Shanghai:


----------



## averagejoe

The show in Shanghai:


----------



## incoralblue

Dior’s US website FINALLY lists prices!


----------



## averagejoe

Dior's cruise 2019 show will be shown at the Chantilly Stables on May 25:

http://wwd.com/fashion-news/fashion...se-2019-show-in-chantilly-stables-1202644529/






I suspect that we'll be seeing more Saddle bags on the runway, given the venue.


----------



## Wilsom04

Hello,

There is a preloved navy/gold on the preloved market but the strap is missing. Is this something easily to get replaced??


----------



## averagejoe

Wilsom04 said:


> Hello,
> 
> There is a preloved navy/gold on the preloved market but the strap is missing. Is this something easily to get replaced??


No. Dior doesn't sell replacement straps usually, especially for older vintage models. However, you can always consider trying to get a sold-separately strap from Dior or another brand (i.e. a Fendi StrapYou) which is very trendy right now.


----------



## okbk33

Random question to you all - could I tell my SA that I bought a preloved bag that is still in the current collection? That she knows I was interested in? I just couldn’t pass op the deal of the same new bag for €1000 less[emoji848] or just not mention it?  Thank you in advance for your honest replies [emoji6]


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

okbk33 said:


> Random question to you all - could I tell my SA that I bought a preloved bag that is still in the current collection? That she knows I was interested in? I just couldn’t pass op the deal of the same new bag for €1000 less[emoji848] or just not mention it?  Thank you in advance for your honest replies [emoji6]


I’d be honest and tell them, just in case they were hoping to sell you the bag. I guess its nicer to know rather than keep your hopes up and be disappointed, if you know what i mean


----------



## Newbie2016

incoralblue said:


> Dior’s US website FINALLY lists prices!



Really?  I don't see any handbag prices on the US site.


----------



## okbk33

Thanks! I’d think so too! Only, she is always there when I need her and that needs to be rewarded by new purchases... missing 4,200€ of sales will not make her happy.... oooooohhh, difficult [emoji57]


----------



## incoralblue

Newbie2016 said:


> Really?  I don't see any handbag prices on the US site.



Oddly enough they did it for one day and next day it was back to no prices. [emoji58][emoji58][emoji58]


----------



## Newbie2016

incoralblue said:


> Oddly enough they did it for one day and next day it was back to no prices. [emoji58][emoji58][emoji58]



Maybe beta testing?  After the price increase maybe they’ll just want the Americans to stay uninformed about the prices!


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

okbk33 said:


> Thanks! I’d think so too! Only, she is always there when I need her and that needs to be rewarded by new purchases... missing 4,200€ of sales will not make her happy.... oooooohhh, difficult [emoji57]


Haha i know what you mean. I shop from both Harrods and Heathrow (whenever i fly outside of the eu to make the most out of duty free). My SA in Harrods knows and shes still really nice whenever i stop by (even if i dont buy anything). Logically speaking, that €€€ saving is definitely worth it. If the SA has a problem with it, well SAs are not rare, you can always work with another one


----------



## incoralblue

Newbie2016 said:


> Maybe beta testing?  After the price increase maybe they’ll just want the Americans to stay uninformed about the prices!



I thought the same thing. It’s not like they have other outlets to sell Dior in the US. So if they list prices in Europe why not list in the US


----------



## Bijouxlady

Does anyone else's page have everything written in another language?? Other than the top part of my page, the entire bottom part is written in another language. Hopefully I didn't hit a button or something. It's never happened before.


----------



## averagejoe

Bijouxlady said:


> Does anyone else's page have everything written in another language?? Other than the top part of my page, the entire bottom part is written in another language. Hopefully I didn't hit a button or something. It's never happened before.


No I don't see that. What language was it appearing in?


----------



## Newbie2016

incoralblue said:


> I thought the same thing. It’s not like they have other outlets to sell Dior in the US. So if they list prices in Europe why not list in the US



I wonder if they ever plan on actually selling leather goods online in the US...would be interesting.  I heard rumors once but nothing really happened.


----------



## incoralblue

Newbie2016 said:


> I wonder if they ever plan on actually selling leather goods online in the US...would be interesting.  I heard rumors once but nothing really happened.



It’s possible (I can see that in the future) - especially now that Céline is doing the same (at least in Europe). The Dior Summer collection is available for purchase on Bergdorf Goodman’s website.


----------



## leechiyong

I'm hoping they don't read tPF and take this away, but if you're in the US and want prices, the source of a product page lists the price after the productPrice object.  The suggestions will also show this for the suggestions, so look for the first one in the code.  If you see productPrice listed three times in close order, those are the suggestions.


----------



## SeeingRed

Last year I dyed a small Louis Vuitton Vernis wallet to a dark blue (from a stained and sun faded light blue). It turners out ok, I gave it to a friend as I am not a Louis fan. However, I just purchased a Dior WOC for a crazy amazing price. It is in great condition inside but, some marks on the exterior patent, the color is bright pink. I am not a pink fan. I am planning on dyeing the exterior pink to either burgundy or black. Any suggestions would be welcome. Maybe we should start a refurbished or modified Dior thread??


----------



## CoastalCouture

leechiyong said:


> I'm hoping they don't read tPF and take this away, but if you're in the US and want prices, the source of a product page lists the price after the productPrice object.  The suggestions will also show this for the suggestions, so look for the first one in the code.  If you see productPrice listed three times in close order, those are the suggestions.



i don't follow. can you expect;ain this further?


----------



## leechiyong

CoastalCouture said:


> i don't follow. can you expect;ain this further?


On a pc, you can right-click on the page and select view source, which will show some of the site’s code.  If you search in the code for productPrice, the first one will list the price of the item.  The last three times productPrice are listed, they’re for the suggested items on the page.  I believe it’s a menu on Macs to view the source.


----------



## rainypop

All, 

I eventually got my first Dior bag. My heat was set on grey but when I saw the black one, it was so stunning and I decided to take it home with me. I love the bag. Upon looking closer when I got home, the stitching on the side and on the front is slightly misaligned. Can anyone who has this bag tell me if this is normal? 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Thank you very much.


----------



## okbk33

Omg!!!.,,,, the Netherlands just got an ecom site for Dior! Amazing! Finally!!!! LV & Chanel still don’t have it. I love my SA, but not having to drive/park/etc is great! [emoji847] 
Anyone sharing my joy??? [emoji12]


----------



## averagejoe

rainypop said:


> All,
> 
> I eventually got my first Dior bag. My heat was set on grey but when I saw the black one, it was so stunning and I decided to take it home with me. I love the bag. Upon looking closer when I got home, the stitching on the side and on the front is slightly misaligned. Can anyone who has this bag tell me if this is normal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4061050
> 
> 
> Thank you very much.


I suggest exchanging it. They should have another black one in stock. While it is very hard to line up the horizontal lines perfectly since the front of the bag is actually at an angle to the side rather than vertical, the horizontal lines on the one you have look consistently a tad bit higher than they're supposed to be.


----------



## CoastalCouture

leechiyong said:


> On a pc, you can right-click on the page and select view source, which will show some of the site’s code.  If you search in the code for productPrice, the first one will list the price of the item.  The last three times productPrice are listed, they’re for the suggested items on the page.  I believe it’s a menu on Macs to view the source.



I'm on a Mac and I am not finding it. I have messaged my SA at the boutique for pricing and photos. Thanks.


----------



## rainypop

averagejoe said:


> I suggest exchanging it. They should have another black one in stock. While it is very hard to line up the horizontal lines perfectly since the front of the bag is actually at an angle to the side rather than vertical, the horizontal lines on the one you have look consistently a tad bit higher than they're supposed to be.



Thank you very much. I’m trying to make peace with it. I love the bag. I got it from Paris and not sure if US boutique will be able to help me. The nearest boutique is 2.5 hours away. I’ll call them anyway and check. I’ll also make sure I don’t post it on the wrong thread next time.[emoji3]


----------



## kvamkvam

Hi. If you guys would guess what the price will be when the saddle bag returns this fall what will It be? And how much you pay for a vintage in Good condition, canvas?


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

rainypop said:


> All,
> 
> I eventually got my first Dior bag. My heat was set on grey but when I saw the black one, it was so stunning and I decided to take it home with me. I love the bag. Upon looking closer when I got home, the stitching on the side and on the front is slightly misaligned. Can anyone who has this bag tell me if this is normal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4061050
> 
> 
> Thank you very much.


Here are the photos of my black and lotus, they arent 100% aligned. However its so minor i never noticed until now. Maybe theyre 0.5mm misligned. 
Just enjoy your bag. This is just a sign that they are handmade.


----------



## rainypop

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Here are the photos of my black and lotus, they arent 100% aligned. However its so minor i never noticed until now. Maybe theyre 0.5mm misligned.
> Just enjoy your bag. This is just a sign that they are handmade.



Thank you very much. I decided not to do anything about it. I really love the bag. It's also a souvenir from my Paris trip this year. [emoji2]


----------



## joinnz

good life said:


> J'ADIOR in smooth calfskin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4023471
> View attachment 4023472
> View attachment 4023473
> View attachment 4023474


Hey I have my eyes on this jaduor mangeta(fuscia)colour. what’s your experience with this bag! Even black is stunning! Do you mind sharing the price in your country? I am suspicious the price in our boutique store is much more than other countries.


----------



## Bentley1

Does anyone have a Dior SA that's is good with texting ? Please PM me I'd really appreciate it, would like to reserve a bag from prefall but some pics would be great once they're available. TY!


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Bentley1 said:


> Does anyone have a Dior SA that's is good with texting ? Please PM me I'd really appreciate it, would like to reserve a bag from prefall but some pics would be great once they're available. TY!


Where do you live?


----------



## Bentley1

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Where do you live?


I'm in SoCal


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Bentley1 said:


> I'm in SoCal


Ah sorry, i thought youre in the UK. Im sure someone will be able to help you out.


----------



## Bentley1

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Ah sorry, i thought youre in the UK. Im sure someone will be able to help you out.


That's ok thanks for trying!!


----------



## Aelfaerie

Bentley1 said:


> I'm in SoCal


I work with S.A.s in new York and Hawaii. Do you use wechat?


----------



## furtoes

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Ah sorry, i thought youre in the UK. Im sure someone will be able to help you out.


Hi! Would you mind pm-ing me the information about the UK Dior SA? Would love to pre order something from the prefall collection!


----------



## Bentley1

Aelfaerie said:


> I work with S.A.s in new York and Hawaii. Do you use wechat?


NY or Hawaii would be just fine with me. I have the app but rarely ever use we chat. Is that their preferred way of communicating?


----------



## bonelda

Hi - anyone know where I can find the Dior snow globes to purchase. I have searched everywhere. Thanks.


----------



## xSienna

Hello! [emoji1384]‍♀️

Does anyone know the name of this pink mini Lady Dior? Is it rose poudre, but with a chain? And is it even available anymore?

If anyone owns this bag and has a photo to share I’d be super grateful! [emoji2] Curious to know if it’s more of a nude or a girly pink.

View attachment 4081710


----------



## averagejoe

xSienna said:


> Hello! [emoji1384]‍♀️
> 
> Does anyone know the name of this pink mini Lady Dior? Is it rose poudre, but with a chain? And is it even available anymore?
> 
> If anyone owns this bag and has a photo to share I’d be super grateful! [emoji2] Curious to know if it’s more of a nude or a girly pink.
> 
> View attachment 4081710


Looks like Rose Poudre with a chain. It may still be available as this style in this colour is still very popular.


----------



## xSienna

averagejoe said:


> Looks like Rose Poudre with a chain. It may still be available as this style in this colour is still very popular.


Thank you so much! That's very helpful


----------



## Storm Spirit

Do new Lady Diors (specifically My Lady Dior) always come with protective plastic around the "Dior" hanging charm? Like in this post https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/new-lambskin-unstructured-lady-dior.960618/ Mine didn't come with any protective plastic on the charms (the charms are in a small white pouch so I never saw them in store), and I'm concerned that it might be a return. I've watched a few unboxing videos on YT and they all had them


----------



## averagejoe

Storm Spirit said:


> Do new Lady Diors (specifically My Lady Dior) always come with protective plastic around the "Dior" hanging charm? Like in this post https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/new-lambskin-unstructured-lady-dior.960618/ Mine didn't come with any protective plastic on the charms (the charms are in a small white pouch so I never saw them in store), and I'm concerned that it might be a return. I've watched a few unboxing videos on YT and they all had them


Sometimes the sales associates remove the protective plastic so they look better on display, or after a client buys the bag. Not having the plastic doesn't mean the bag is a return.


----------



## kmatt33

Anybody know what a Diorever medium is going for in Toronto?


----------



## Storm Spirit

averagejoe said:


> Sometimes the sales associates remove the protective plastic so they look better on display, or after a client buys the bag. Not having the plastic doesn't mean the bag is a return.



Thank you for the info! I'm certain that the plastic was removed beforehand as there was a pouch covering the charms when I saw it, and the bag was packed immediately after purchase. It was the last one in stock so I went for it despite some misaligned stitching, but now I can't help but wonder if it was a return and am considering an exchange.


----------



## averagejoe

Storm Spirit said:


> Thank you for the info! I'm certain that the plastic was removed beforehand as there was a pouch covering the charms when I saw it, and the bag was packed immediately after purchase. It was the last one in stock so I went for it despite some misaligned stitching, but now I can't help but wonder if it was a return and am considering an exchange.


If you're not completely happy with it, then maybe its best to exchange it.


----------



## ambregaelle

Accurate representation of my mood for this summer


----------



## Glamourangel

Is the Dior Diorama bag worth it? I've fallen in love with it, but don't know if I should but it or not?


----------



## Kristy0316

Glamourangel said:


> Is the Dior Diorama bag worth it? I've fallen in love with it, but don't know if I should but it or not?


I have it with me nearly two years. I would say go for it! The design of the bag will never get bored with it. It can be with me from day to night no problem at all. Now they have the all black design which I think its pretty cool as well


----------



## Tasha1

at the trunk show


----------



## Glamourangel

Kristy0316 said:


> I have it with me nearly two years. I would say go for it! The design of the bag will never get bored with it. It can be with me from day to night no problem at all. Now they have the all black design which I think its pretty cool as well



Thank you for answering, now I want it even more


----------



## Love Of My Life

Finally, the third book has been released (US) in the series of Dior designers
It is quite a fascinating read & provides insight into one of Dior's longest & favorite
designers, Monsieur Marc Bohan
Enjoy the read


----------



## Mgallows

Hey guys, I am looking to buy my first Lady Dior, and I have seen a couple of people post that they got one made in France. Has anyone bought one new in recent times and can attest to getting an authentic MIF bag? TIA!


----------



## k5ml3k

Hi guys, very very new to the Dior world. I was able to find this beautiful my lady Dior and our awesome averagejoe kindly authenticated it for me so we’re good there [emoji1360] my only question is, is this normal? Looks like the part where their have the Dior charms the bottom of the handle doesn’t go as far in/down as the other 3? Does that make sense? The other 3 rests on top of the bag while this one falls forward when they’re folded down...






Thank you!!


----------



## averagejoe

k5ml3k said:


> Hi guys, very very new to the Dior world. I was able to find this beautiful my lady Dior and our awesome averagejoe kindly authenticated it for me so we’re good there [emoji1360] my only question is, is this normal? Looks like the part where their have the Dior charms the bottom of the handle doesn’t go as far in/down as the other 3? Does that make sense? The other 3 rests on top of the bag while this one falls forward when they’re folded down...
> 
> View attachment 4113243
> 
> View attachment 4113244
> 
> 
> Thank you!!


If you look at the rings in your pictures, the one with the charms is not aligned, and this is making the handle look like it is not dropping down as "far" as the others. It may be the weight of the charms. But the construction of the bag is fine (it is not lop-sided).


----------



## k5ml3k

averagejoe said:


> If you look at the rings in your pictures, the one with the charms is not aligned, and this is making the handle look like it is not dropping down as "far" as the others. It may be the weight of the charms. But the construction of the bag is fine (it is not lop-sided).



Thank you averagejoe! You think it’s ok or could i fix it? Could it have been from wear or is it normal?


----------



## averagejoe

k5ml3k said:


> Thank you averagejoe! You think it’s ok or could i fix it? Could it have been from wear or is it normal?


It is completely normal and you can't really tell from the front. If you want to fix it, then use the bag more often so that the handle pulls up the grommets more often. When storing the bag after use, be sure to stuff it back with its original stuffing paper. 

It may eventually straighten it out.


----------



## baghagg

ambregaelle said:


> Accurate representation of my mood for this summer
> View attachment 4093104


Does anyone know if the scarf skirt (second from left) is a real skirt or a scarf rigged to be a skirt?


----------



## k5ml3k

averagejoe said:


> It is completely normal and you can't really tell from the front. If you want to fix it, then use the bag more often so that the handle pulls up the grommets more often. When storing the bag after use, be sure to stuff it back with its original stuffing paper.
> 
> It may eventually straighten it out.



Thank you so much! I’m currently researching on the best way to store it esp with regards to the handle. Not sure if it’s ok to store it like that with the handles down or if it’s better to have them standing up.


----------



## averagejoe

k5ml3k said:


> Thank you so much! I’m currently researching on the best way to store it esp with regards to the handle. Not sure if it’s ok to store it like that with the handles down or if it’s better to have them standing up.


You should store it with the handles up. With them down, they may drag the front and back outwards.


----------



## k5ml3k

averagejoe said:


> You should store it with the handles up. With them down, they may drag the front and back outwards.



Oh no, good to know! Thank you!!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Anyone know if the Dior Amphora bottled perfumes are still available to buy?


----------



## averagejoe

I saw this photo on WWD and really liked this Lady Dior bag:


----------



## Kliukva

Hi guys, do you know the return policy for a purse at Dior? Can you return the item which were shipped to you by shipping it back? Thanks!!!


----------



## okbk33

Yes, you can. Should be able to ask for a return online and print free shipping label. Just did it about a month ago. Smooth process!


----------



## Kliukva

okbk33 said:


> Yes, you can. Should be able to ask for a return online and print free shipping label. Just did it about a month ago. Smooth process!


Sorry, I forgot to mention that I’m in US, does it matter? Thanks!


----------



## roxta

Does anyone know which year/collection this dark grey LD is from? I've seen this shade of grey in the large size before but this is the first time in the medium. Photo taken from @classicdior's Instagram. Thanks.


----------



## averagejoe

roxta said:


> View attachment 4149986
> 
> Does anyone know which year/collection this dark grey LD is from? I've seen this shade of grey in the large size before but this is the first time in the medium. Photo taken from @classicdior's Instagram. Thanks.


Not sure if this is the Gris Dior colour:





I think the lighting in the room where the picture you posted was taken is a bit bluish, which is why the colour appears more blue in the picture compared to the stock photo.


----------



## roxta

averagejoe said:


> Not sure if this is the Gris Dior colour:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the lighting in the room where the picture you posted was taken is a bit bluish, which is why the colour appears more blue in the picture compared to the stock photo.


That could be it. Was the LD ever made in a darker (more charcoal grey) shade? Maybe Gris Dior is the kind of grey that can look different in different lighting.
This picture is from Fashionphile.


----------



## vink

roxta said:


> That could be it. Was the LD ever made in a darker (more charcoal grey) shade? Maybe Gris Dior is the kind of grey that can look different in different lighting.
> This picture is from Fashionphile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4150268


I have a Granville in this color. I remember walking into the boutique and see LD in this color, too. It's August 2013 and the color's name is Ardoise.


----------



## vink

This is my Granville.


----------



## roxta

vink said:


> This is my Granville.
> 
> View attachment 4150385


Gorgeous. Thank you so much for sharing the color name and year. If Dior doesn't usually do this shade of grey, you're very lucky to own a bag in such a special color.


----------



## vink

roxta said:


> Gorgeous. Thank you so much for sharing the color name and year. If Dior doesn't usually do this shade of grey, you're very lucky to own a bag in such a special color.



Oh... I still remember the moment I walked into the boutique hoping to get a Granville but have no idea which color I should get. Then, I saw a medium size LD on shelf in this color and my heart beat faster. I knew right then and there that this is the color. I tried to play it cool and browsed for a bit more in case I found something else only to turned to this very nice SA and asked if she had a Granville in this color. Lucky me she had! She brought it out, I tried it on, and the rest is history. [emoji4]


----------



## Newbie2016

vink said:


> Oh... I still remember the moment I walked into the boutique hoping to get a Granville but have no idea which color I should get. Then, I saw a medium size LD on shelf in this color and my heart beat faster. I knew right then and there that this is the color. I tried to play it cool and browsed for a bit more in case I found something else only to turned to this very nice SA and asked if she had a Granville in this color. Lucky me she had! She brought it out, I tried it on, and the rest is history. [emoji4]



I always liked the Granville and wished Dior would have kept it longer!  It came in some pretty nice colors too.  Love yours.   I got one a little later so it was the version with more subtle cannage and metal on the interior handles.  Mine is black with a hot pinkish/toxic purple leather lining.


----------



## averagejoe

Newbie2016 said:


> I always liked the Granville and wished Dior would have kept it longer!  It came in some pretty nice colors too.  Love yours.   I got one a little later so it was the version with more subtle cannage and metal on the interior handles.  Mine is black with a hot pinkish/toxic purple leather lining.


I wish Dior kept it longer too. That, and the Diorissimo and Be Dior. Absolute favourite Dior bags other than the Lady Dior for me.


----------



## vink

Newbie2016 said:


> I always liked the Granville and wished Dior would have kept it longer!  It came in some pretty nice colors too.  Love yours.   I got one a little later so it was the version with more subtle cannage and metal on the interior handles.  Mine is black with a hot pinkish/toxic purple leather lining.


Oh... that version is also very pretty! I never know it has hot pink interior because I only saw the photo of it here. I like that subtle carnage, too.


----------



## vink

averagejoe said:


> I wish Dior kept it longer too. That, and the Diorissimo and Be Dior. Absolute favourite Dior bags other than the Lady Dior for me.


Me, too. Not in order, I like the Granville (I'm still on a hunt for a polochon version in deer skin. I doubt if that will ever come true though. It's been ages and so rare that one will pop up. I've never even seen one IRL when it was still available at my boutique. Only the carnage version. Sometimes, I wonder where did they go.), the earlier version of Miss Dior (I don't like the later version. I admit that while the chain is more flexible and probably less painful to carry, but the shape is just bad. I don't like it at all.), Diorissimo, and Dune. The last one has so much potential I don't understand why they released it only with ombre version, not a solid color and only for one season. It's a beautifully designed bag.


----------



## averagejoe

vink said:


> Me, too. Not in order, I like the Granville (I'm still on a hunt for a polochon version in deer skin. I doubt if that will ever come true though. It's been ages and so rare that one will pop up. I've never even seen one IRL when it was still available at my boutique. Only the carnage version. Sometimes, I wonder where did they go.), the earlier version of Miss Dior (I don't like the later version. I admit that while the chain is more flexible and probably less painful to carry, but the shape is just bad. I don't like it at all.), Diorissimo, and Dune. The last one has so much potential I don't understand why they released it only with ombre version, not a solid color and only for one season. It's a beautifully designed bag.


If you live close to a Dior outlet, then you're in luck! The Diorissimo and Dune are there. The Granville may have made it there too, but I don't know if they have any left at this point.


----------



## vink

averagejoe said:


> If you live close to a Dior outlet, then you're in luck! The Diorissimo and Dune are there. The Granville may have made it there too, but I don't know if they have any left at this point.


I don't. I live in Asia and there's none. [emoji22][emoji22][emoji22]


----------



## averagejoe

A new *calfskin *Lady Dior has been released:




https://www.dior.com/couture/en_gb/...r/lady-dior-bag-in-gold-tone-calfskin-6-66067


----------



## sakuraboo

https://m.dior.com/couture/en_us/wo...g-in-black-crinkled-cannage-calfskin-29-58354

Anyone seen this limited MLD irl? 
Intel on how long this would be available?

I  crinkled calfskin. Wonder if it would come out in different colors.


----------



## averagejoe

sakuraboo said:


> https://m.dior.com/couture/en_us/wo...g-in-black-crinkled-cannage-calfskin-29-58354
> 
> Anyone seen this limited MLD irl?
> Intel on how long this would be available?
> 
> I  crinkled calfskin. Wonder if it would come out in different colors.


I just saw it in the Dioramour pop-up in Toronto:




Not sure how long it will be available, but it should be available worldwide right now (only the charms are exclusive to this pop-up, I believe).


----------



## Led9

Mgallows said:


> Hey guys, I am looking to buy my first Lady Dior, and I have seen a couple of people post that they got one made in France. Has anyone bought one new in recent times and can attest to getting an authentic MIF bag? TIA!


Hi, I've bought 3 (MLD, Lady Dior mini and Supply Lady Dior) recently and all 3 are made in Italy. I don't think I saw any LD bags made in France in the last year or so.


----------



## whatzerface

I'm hoping someone here can figure this out for me... I have 2 Dior bags, a Rasta bag and a Gaucho. I also have the authenticity cards for them, but I don't know which authenticity card goes with which bag. (They were left blank, so no dates or anything to go by) The number on one card is 00088562 and the other card is 00932053 Anyone able to help me out? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## averagejoe

whatzerface said:


> I'm hoping someone here can figure this out for me... I have 2 Dior bags, a Rasta bag and a Gaucho. I also have the authenticity cards for them, but I don't know which authenticity card goes with which bag. (They were left blank, so no dates or anything to go by) The number on one card is 00088562 and the other card is 00932053 Anyone able to help me out? Thanks in advance!!


It doesn't matter which card goes with which bag since they are left blank. They don't match the date codes inside the bag anyway.


----------



## whatzerface

averagejoe said:


> It doesn't matter which card goes with which bag since they are left blank. They don't match the date codes inside the bag anyway.



Well that is kind of lame... oh well. Thanks for sorting that out for me!


----------



## pinkmonster

Hi everyone! Not sure where to post my question so I thought I would try the chat thread, I have always loved Dior bags but have wandered off to Chanel and Hermes in the last few years, I’ve been looking at the mini lady Dior bags and think they’re super cute, but am not really a huge fan of the chain. Has anyone ever been able to order replacement thin leather strap in the seasonal colour or does anyone know if this may be possible? Thank you kindly!


----------



## Darina Angelova

I waned to ask the experts. I'm thinking about buying a lady Dior. However, I am the type of person who likes small/medium bags with easy access to them. And a secure closure. I think the lady Dior is hard to get your hand into and in the long term this will poison my life and just be a huge pain in the neck. Let me know your thoughts. I love the model, but I am the type of someone who actually uses those bags every day, rotates them, so I don't just want a "pretty" lady Dior to age in my closet...


----------



## averagejoe

Darina Angelova said:


> I waned to ask the experts. I'm thinking about buying a lady Dior. However, I am the type of person who likes small/medium bags with easy access to them. And a secure closure. I think the lady Dior is hard to get your hand into and in the long term this will poison my life and just be a huge pain in the neck. Let me know your thoughts. I love the model, but I am the type of someone who actually uses those bags every day, rotates them, so I don't just want a "pretty" lady Dior to age in my closet...


The small size of the Lady Dior (comes usually in the MyLadyDior style with the customizable badges), the mini size, and the supple medium versions come with an easy-to-access flap closure. It is secure yet easy to get into.


----------



## k5ml3k

Hi guys, I recently purchased a vintage Dior Saddle Bag in the Trotter print. Is Dior’s canvas the same as Gucci or LVs canvas where it’s water resistant or has some sort of coating?


----------



## averagejoe

k5ml3k said:


> Hi guys, I recently purchased a vintage Dior Saddle Bag in the Trotter print. Is Dior’s canvas the same as Gucci or LVs canvas where it’s water resistant or has some sort of coating?


Did you get a Saddle bag in coated canvas? Dior made some of them in coated canvas, which is very similar to LV's coated canvas and Gucci Supreme coated canvas. Dior also used cotton canvas and even tapestry for the vintage logo bags, as did Gucci. Unless it is the coated canvas, it is not water-resistant.


----------



## cottoncandee

Hi everyone, I recently purchased a diaper bag from Dior. Bought it new from Harrods. It does not seem to have authentication number inside. Do Dior bags don’t come with authentication number sometimes? Thanks in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

cottoncandee said:


> Hi everyone, I recently purchased a diaper bag from Dior. Bought it new from Harrods. It does not seem to have authentication number inside. Do Dior bags don’t come with authentication number sometimes? Thanks in advance!


All Dior bags come with a date code inside. It is usually behind the leather tag/tab inside the bag, but there are styles where the tag/tab is stitched fully onto the lining, or the logo is simply embossed inside the bag (no leather tab). In this case, the date code is on a leather tag sewn into the lining of a pocket or the main compartment.


----------



## cottoncandee

averagejoe said:


> All Dior bags come with a date code inside. It is usually behind the leather tag/tab inside the bag, but there are styles where the tag/tab is stitched fully onto the lining, or the logo is simply embossed inside the bag (no leather tab). In this case, the date code is on a leather tag sewn into the lining of a pocket or the main compartment.



There is no leather tag sewn into the lining of the pockets either. This bag looks exactly like my diaper bag and it does not seem to have any as well? I’m really curious now

https://bagatelleboutique.com/dior-poudre-lambskin-diaper-bag-shw.html


----------



## averagejoe

cottoncandee said:


> There is no leather tag sewn into the lining of the pockets either. This bag looks exactly like my diaper bag and it does not seem to have any as well? I’m really curious now
> 
> https://bagatelleboutique.com/dior-poudre-lambskin-diaper-bag-shw.html


That is strange. There usually is one. It is usually not easy to locate, as it is sewn into the seam of the pocket lining potentially, in any of the pockets in the bag. 

It would look like this (from a different Dior bag):


----------



## k5ml3k

averagejoe said:


> Did you get a Saddle bag in coated canvas? Dior made some of them in coated canvas, which is very similar to LV's coated canvas and Gucci Supreme coated canvas. Dior also used cotton canvas and even tapestry for the vintage logo bags, as did Gucci. Unless it is the coated canvas, it is not water-resistant.



Thanks averagejoe! It’s this one...




Any recommendations on how to make it water resistant?


----------



## averagejoe

k5ml3k said:


> Thanks averagejoe! It’s this one...
> 
> View attachment 4177984
> 
> 
> Any recommendations on how to make it water resistant?


You can spray Scotch-guard on this but it may darken the fabric. It also won't make it fully water-resistant, because the fabric can still absorb moisture when the spray wears off.

This fabric is not that delicate. As long as you avoid spilling coloured liquids like wine and cola on your bag, the fabric should not stain.


----------



## averagejoe

The new Joy by Dior ad featuring Jennifer Lawrence:


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

averagejoe said:


> The new Joy by Dior ad featuring Jennifer Lawrence:




I must be getting old. Because all I can think of looking at this - how the wet dress feels cold and sticks to the body... and whether she used sunscreen before lying in the sun...


----------



## bagofluxury

Not sure if this is the correct thread. But does anyone have a Dior SA they recommend? I live in Arkansas with no luxury stores close except for a Nordstrom. Please PM me.


----------



## Led9

pinkmonster said:


> Hi everyone! Not sure where to post my question so I thought I would try the chat thread, I have always loved Dior bags but have wandered off to Chanel and Hermes in the last few years, I’ve been looking at the mini lady Dior bags and think they’re super cute, but am not really a huge fan of the chain. Has anyone ever been able to order replacement thin leather strap in the seasonal colour or does anyone know if this may be possible? Thank you kindly!


Hi, not all mini LD bags come with chain strap. Classic black and also some seasonal colours come with a thin leather strap. I have a seasonal mini LD with a leather strap.


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

My store (heathrow t5) invited a few of us out for dinner in Hutong Shard last night. It was a great fun. Everyone came home with some moon cakes.
(Most of these photos were taken by youtuber *FoodishBeauty*. You guys can probably tell the difference in quality as I have zero photography skill)


----------



## averagejoe

shoesshoeshoes said:


> My store (heathrow t5) invited a few of us out for dinner in Hutong Shard last night. It was a great fun. Everyone came home with some moon cakes.
> (Most of these photos were taken by youtuber *FoodishBeauty*. You guys can probably tell the difference in quality as I have zero photography skill)


Wow! What VIP treatment!!!


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

averagejoe said:


> Wow! What VIP treatment!!!





averagejoe said:


> Wow! What VIP treatment!!!


They do know how to treat their customers. This is where all my money is going in the foreseeable future


----------



## TraceySH

I just saw comments on the blog thread that this just presented collection was Maria's last for Dior??


----------



## averagejoe

TraceySH said:


> I just saw comments on the blog thread that this just presented collection was Maria's last for Dior??


There is no insider source confirming this in the fashion press. There is actually speculation that Kim Jones may take over women's Dior in a few years, but this is just a rumour as well. It is very difficult for one man to design all of Dior's collections (Haute Couture, men's, women's). The point of doing this is to unite Dior under one signature, but given the scope of the brand, it is a difficult task. Changing Dior Homme to just Dior "man" is a step.

Sales are also increasing under Maria Grazia Chiuri's direction. While some people on the internet keep sharing their dislike of Maria Grazia, sales are showing that the brand momentum is up. Her designs are resonating with new customers to the brand, especially a younger clientele. It would seem silly to lose that momentum by dropping Maria Grazia now.


----------



## TraceySH

averagejoe said:


> There is no insider source confirming this in the fashion press. There is actually speculation that Kim Jones may take over women's Dior in a few years, but this is just a rumour as well. It is very difficult for one man to design all of Dior's collections (Haute Couture, men's, women's). The point of doing this is to unite Dior under one signature, but given the scope of the brand, it is a difficult task. Changing Dior Homme to just Dior "man" is a step.
> 
> Sales are also increasing under Maria Grazia Chiuri's direction. While some people on the internet keep sharing their dislike of Maria Grazia, sales are showing that the brand momentum is up. Her designs are resonating with new customers to the brand, especially a younger clientele. It would seem silly to lose that momentum by dropping Maria Grazia now.


I agree! As you know it's hit or miss for me with her, but the things I love, I LOVE. 

I did ask my SA and she said the same about Kim Jones, but they have not received official word about anything "just yet".


----------



## leandoan

Led9 said:


> Mini Lady Dior in lambskin
> Small supple Lady Dior in grained calfskin


I love that small supple lady dior! How much is it and where did you find it?


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

TraceySH said:


> I agree! As you know it's hit or miss for me with her, but the things I love, I LOVE.
> 
> I did ask my SA and she said the same about Kim Jones, but they have not received official word about anything "just yet".



Hi Tracey, have you bought any RTW recently? 
I personally haven't bought anything by MGC. It is saving me lots of cash of course but I'm also missing my Dior.
Saw nice shoes today but the logo ribbon all over them - seriously, how many logos can one carry? I'm not a football player to have logos on each part of my body


----------



## TraceySH

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Hi Tracey, have you bought any RTW recently?
> I personally haven't bought anything by MGC. It is saving me lots of cash of course but I'm also missing my Dior.
> Saw nice shoes today but the logo ribbon all over them - seriously, how many logos can one carry? I'm not a football player to have logos on each part of my body


Hi @Sheikha Latifa I have not. Some of the gowns are stunning, but my lifestyle is more rugged/ mountain/ outdoors/ casual. We live 10 min from the ski slopes, so dainty and delicate would not work, nor would kitten-heeled ribbon pumps. I am sure her clothing is amazing for the right person, but that person is not me. I am limited to fashion expression in outerwear (beautiful leather pieces or Moncler), denim, boots that can handle the elements, and handbags. I am not a fan of the spring collection of bags with fabric, logos or tie dye (they remind me too much of Valentino or Times Square - color cacophony really). I am also mid-40s, I do not believe I am the target consumer for most of this anyways


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

TraceySH said:


> Hi @Sheikha Latifa I am also mid-40s, I do not believe I am the target consumer for most of this anyways


Exactly. That is what's annoying me. How did I become persona non-wanted-any-longer at Dior? And who is a better paying customer, mid-20s or mid-40s?
However, some of the gowns were really beautiful, I agree


----------



## incoralblue

averagejoe said:


> There is no insider source confirming this in the fashion press. There is actually speculation that Kim Jones may take over women's Dior in a few years, but this is just a rumour as well. It is very difficult for one man to design all of Dior's collections (Haute Couture, men's, women's). The point of doing this is to unite Dior under one signature, but given the scope of the brand, it is a difficult task. Changing Dior Homme to just Dior "man" is a step.
> 
> Sales are also increasing under Maria Grazia Chiuri's direction. While some people on the internet keep sharing their dislike of Maria Grazia, sales are showing that the brand momentum is up. Her designs are resonating with new customers to the brand, especially a younger clientele. It would seem silly to lose that momentum by dropping Maria Grazia now.





TraceySH said:


> I agree! As you know it's hit or miss for me with her, but the things I love, I LOVE.
> 
> I did ask my SA and she said the same about Kim Jones, but they have not received official word about anything "just yet".



After the nightmare of watching Hedi’s debut for Celine, it would be really distasteful for LVMH to replace MGC with Kim Jones. To be a company celebrating female empowerment for a few years now and replace her with a man? I love Kim Jones’ work but would hate to see him burn out by having to design 10 collections a year. 

Also, Soho Dior Homme is closing that location and moving directly next to the women’s store, so yes clearly there’s a unification going on. 

Whether you like MGCs collections or not, she has really diversified the products that Dior offers (and naturally contributed to rising profits). I think her products are more now (yet not too far fetch to be accepted as being Dior). Her vision for the brand have been far more welcoming and not the cold - stuffy Dior from a few years ago.


----------



## averagejoe

incoralblue said:


> After the nightmare of watching Hedi’s debut for Celine, it would be really distasteful for LVMH to replace MGC with Kim Jones. To be a company celebrating female empowerment for a few years now and replace her with a man? I love Kim Jones’ work but would hate to see him burn out by having to design 10 collections a year.
> 
> Also, Soho Dior Homme is closing that location and moving directly next to the women’s store, so yes clearly there’s a unification going on.
> 
> Whether you like MGCs collections or not, she has really diversified the products that Dior offers (and naturally contributed to rising profits). I think her products are more now (yet not too far fetch to be accepted as being Dior). Her vision for the brand have been far more welcoming and not the cold - stuffy Dior from a few years ago.


I really don't think Kim Jones will take over Dior women's RTW and couture, but if it happens, then I can foresee Maria Grazia being moved to another LVMH brand. She will be able to continue her brand of female empowerment at that label, should this change occur. 

That probably won't happen. 

People spread a lot of rumours around, and quite a few of them turn out to be untrue. Like industry "insiders" were sure Ricardo Tisci was going to Versace (didn't happen). They also said Virgil Abloh was going to Givenchy (also didn't happen). The new Dior rumour seems to be another way to make a sensational fashion article.


----------



## Sandi.el

I posted the Diorama thread already, but I’m interested to know if Dior prices are cheaper in Paris than Canada/US?

I want to get another bag. But wondering if I should wait for my trip abroad. Any info/input would be appreciated.

TIA


----------



## averagejoe

Sandi.el said:


> I posted the Diorama thread already, but I’m interested to know if Dior prices are cheaper in Paris than Canada/US?
> 
> I want to get another bag. But wondering if I should wait for my trip abroad. Any info/input would be appreciated.
> 
> TIA


It's 2750 Euros, and you can claim VAT which makes it cheaper than buying it here. However, when you cross back into Canada (if you are from Canada, that is), then customs will slap tax and duty on your purchase since it goes over the value that you can bring back duty free.


----------



## Sandi.el

averagejoe said:


> It's 2750 Euros, and you can claim VAT which makes it cheaper than buying it here. However, when you cross back into Canada (if you are from Canada, that is), then customs will slap tax and duty on your purchase since it goes over the value that you can bring back duty free.



Thanks!

I’ll be coming back to Canada 2 weeks after I purchase it. So I plan on carrying it back in lol.. 

Thanks for the info! I want another one so bad. Lol. The 2750 euro is for the small?


----------



## averagejoe

Sandi.el said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I’ll be coming back to Canada 2 weeks after I purchase it. So I plan on carrying it back in lol..
> 
> Thanks for the info! I want another one so bad. Lol. The 2750 euro is for the small?


It's for the next size up (bigger than the small).


----------



## Sandi.el

averagejoe said:


> It's for the next size up (bigger than the small).



Wow, now that I know I’m low key upset I paid as much as I did for the SMALL here. Lol. Because that’s def cheaper. Thanks for the info!


----------



## averagejoe

Sandi.el said:


> Wow, now that I know I’m low key upset I paid as much as I did for the SMALL here. Lol. Because that’s def cheaper. Thanks for the info!


I understand how you feel. I'm from Canada too and we pay so much more here for our designer goods on the account of our weaker dollar and import duties that brands add to the price of their merchandise. 

When our dollar dropped rapidly from parity with the USD a few years ago, designer prices went up over 25%, although my salary didn't increase the same way. Over what was around 2 years of rapid currency devaluation, my purchasing power dropped drastically.


----------



## Sandi.el

averagejoe said:


> I understand how you feel. I'm from Canada too and we pay so much more here for our designer goods on the account of our weaker dollar and import duties that brands add to the price of their merchandise.
> 
> When our dollar dropped rapidly from parity with the USD a few years ago, designer prices went up over 25%, although my salary didn't increase the same way. Over what was around 2 years of rapid currency devaluation, my purchasing power dropped drastically.



You’re absolutely right. It makes no sense to keep purchasing things here. I got the small Dior I think just under a year ago and it was quite pricey. I never thought about purchasing from abroad until recently.

Based on what you told me, the large Diorama would be cheaper than what I got my small one for here.  And that’s without the 12% VAT return.  I don’t think I will be making large purchases here anymore.  Hopefully I can make it to the Montaigne location in the new year. 

Everything about Canada is great EXCEPT the shopping.

Ps: you are def the Dior Guru/ Gawd! [emoji179]


----------



## Christofle

averagejoe said:


> I understand how you feel. I'm from Canada too and we pay so much more here for our designer goods on the account of our weaker dollar and import duties that brands add to the price of their merchandise.
> 
> When our dollar dropped rapidly from parity with the USD a few years ago, designer prices went up over 25%, although my salary didn't increase the same way. Over what was around 2 years of rapid currency devaluation, my purchasing power dropped drastically.



With regards to designer goods, I find it really dishonest that prices haven’t been reduced post CETA, since European goods which are certified are now duty free into Canada. 

Luckily some honest brands such as Canali have slashed their prices across the board.

I’m an importer and my clients are benefiting from the agreement but Dior _et al_ haven’t adjusted but rather are simply pocketing a larger profit.


----------



## averagejoe

Christofle said:


> With regards to designer goods, I find it really dishonest that prices haven’t been reduced post CETA, since European goods which are certified are now duty free into Canada.
> 
> Luckily some honest brands such as Canali have slashed their prices across the board.
> 
> I’m an importer and my clients are benefiting from the agreement but Dior _et al_ haven’t adjusted but rather are simply pocketing a larger profit.


I didn't know this. I guess they're getting away with it because we still pay for the goods. Why slash costs when business is doing well?

Hopefully a big media story about this is released and the brands are forced to all lower their prices for Canadians.


----------



## Christofle

averagejoe said:


> I didn't know this. I guess they're getting away with it because we still pay for the goods. Why slash costs when business is doing well?
> 
> Hopefully a big media story about this is released and the brands are forced to all lower their prices for Canadians.



One interesting result of the regulation is some companies have been forced to relabel their product origins.

Even more confusing is that some products are labeled made in Italy in the US market but made in Romania in the Canadian market because of CETA forcing companies to produce actual paperwork to the government about the origin of labour, materials (fabrics, buttons, zippers) in contrast to the historically lax regulations European producers have been faced with.


----------



## averagejoe

Christofle said:


> One interesting result of the regulation is some companies have been forced to relabel their product origins.
> 
> Even more confusing is that some products are labeled made in Italy in the US market but made in Romania in the Canadian market because of CETA forcing companies to produce actual paperwork to the government about the origin of labour, materials (fabrics, buttons, zippers) in contrast to the historically lax regulations European producers have been faced with.


This transparency is good! It makes it harder for brands that just assemble products in Italy from materials made elsewhere and claiming the product is made in Italy


----------



## roubass

Any idea about price of those rings Dior lovers?


----------



## roubass

roubass said:


> Any idea about price of those rings Dior lovers?


----------



## Tasha1

I am back from Paris, the weather was rainy this weekend and we went shopping. There are more pop up Dior stores in the city. The cruise collection just started appearing in the stores. I didn't see any saddle bag, neither anyone buying anything. The prices are on a higher side. I saw a nice bar jacket in the windows and dropped into the store on rue Montaigne. A nice SA found my size, but the jacket needed some alteration in the waist. 
How the SA started pushing me that they could do it by Sunday ( I was leaving on that day), she said that the stock was very low and a high demand on this bar jacket and I was missing my chance. I mentioned  that it would be easier for me  to ask my SA in Amsterdam to arrange that jacket. They also invite a tailor ( she works for Dior) to see where the alteration is required. 
But the French SA was very firm in her strategy. She checked the site and said there was no jacket in Amsterdam, Paris never ships out its stuff to other countries. In the end I took the picture of that jacket and its tag. I sent it to my SA in Amsterdam. In 10 minutes he answered me positively.

By the way the French SA offered me other stuff I was not interested in. I got a feeling that she wanted to sell me, just sell.

My conclusion is that I will never buy anything in Paris because their service  leaves much to be desired. Paris offers a great stock, and that's it.


----------



## CoachCruiser

Saw the new/renovated/ginormous Dior boutique in Boston last night...where have I BEEN??!! This boutique is absolutely stunning...also saw the Book Tote in person (finally)... ...just wish the SAs I met years ago and became friendly with still worked there.


----------



## averagejoe

Stunning Dior watches just in time for the holidays!

Dior Grand Bal Plume Noire









Dior VIII Montaigne Clair de Lune


----------



## CoachCruiser

averagejoe said:


> Stunning Dior watches just in time for the holidays!
> 
> Dior Grand Bal Plume Noire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dior VIII Montaigne Clair de Lune


Oh my gosh...the Claire de Lune....


----------



## CoachCruiser

Have to say that I am LOVING the guitar-width handbag straps and LOVE the ones in the Toile de Juoy (and the same print in the Book Tote - swoon!)...but I wish that the brown printed ones also came with silver hardware, to match the silver hardware on my Lady Dior in chocolate brown. Usually, I don't mind mixing hardware, but it would bother me too much if the links that attached the strap (now only in a muted gold) to the bag would contrast so much with the silver hardware. If anyone knows or hears about Dior releasing silver hardware for these straps in the future, please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## gueancla

Hi! I'm looking to purchase a Lady Dior Lambskin wallet. Anyone know if these ever go on sale? Any information would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Greentea

CoachCruiser said:


> Oh my gosh...the Claire de Lune....


I want the Clair de Lune so badly


----------



## BlueCherry

Maybe AJ or someone else could let me know what colour this mini diorever is please. It’s described as pink but in some of the photos I see a lilac tone ...


----------



## averagejoe

BlueCherry said:


> Maybe AJ or someone else could let me know what colour this mini diorever is please. It’s described as pink but in some of the photos I see a lilac tone ...


This looks like the _Lilac Pink_ metallic bullcalf to me.


----------



## BlueCherry

averagejoe said:


> This looks like the _Lilac Pink_ metallic bullcalf to me.



Thanks AJ  I had hoped it wasn’t metallic or lilac


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

I have a question 
My daughter asked for this necklace for her bday




My SA searched for me but they were sold out in the Gulf. She found one in Abu Dhabi but it was snatched before she could transfer it for me.
My question is - wtf is going on? Did someone famous wear it on Instagram etc? Why are they so popular?
And the main question - has anyone seen it recently?! Help!!! She will survive without it of course but I wanted so much to surprise her


----------



## shalomjude

I want a bar jacket but can’t decide between the beige or the black


----------



## averagejoe

shalomjude said:


> I want a bar jacket but can’t decide between the beige or the black


Which one do you like more? Which one caught your attention? 

I find the black accentuates the Bar shape more.


----------



## averagejoe

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I have a question
> My daughter asked for this necklace for her bday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My SA searched for me but they were sold out in the Gulf. She found one in Abu Dhabi but it was snatched before she could transfer it for me.
> My question is - wtf is going on? Did someone famous wear it on Instagram etc? Why are they so popular?
> And the main question - has anyone seen it recently?! Help!!! She will survive without it of course but I wanted so much to surprise her


I am not as savvy with what is going on in social media, but I do know that some members were inquiring about this bracelet when it was first revealed on the runway. It is a nice bracelet, and lock styles tend to be quite popular with any brand. I'm guessing that it is hard to find because it is a nice piece, and also Dior doesn't give each boutique many pieces of the same jewelry unless it is something they promote heavily (i.e. their Tribales earrings). I had a lot of trouble getting a hold of the J'ADIOR chain bracelet almost two years ago after the Dior at Saks sold out of it. They only had one piece.


----------



## shalomjude

averagejoe said:


> Which one do you like more? Which one caught your attention?
> 
> I find the black accentuates the Bar shape more.


I liked the beige one but I know black is a classic colour ...it is the double breasted one.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

averagejoe said:


> I am not as savvy with what is going on in social media, but I do know that some members were inquiring about this bracelet when it was first revealed on the runway. It is a nice bracelet, and lock styles tend to be quite popular with any brand. I'm guessing that it is hard to find because it is a nice piece, and also Dior doesn't give each boutique many pieces of the same jewelry unless it is something they promote heavily (i.e. their Tribales earrings). I had a lot of trouble getting a hold of the J'ADIOR chain bracelet almost two years ago after the Dior at Saks sold out of it. They only had one piece.



I was told that they were lying freely until the tourist season started. When the tourists come - nothing is left after them 
And I also got the answer to my question - a Jenner was seen wearing that ))) That’s why my 16 y.o. wants it, as easy as that. I know, it’s good for the sales, but god save Dior from the K kurse


----------



## averagejoe

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I was told that they were lying freely until the tourist season started. When the tourists come - nothing is left after them
> And I also got the answer to my question - a Jenner was seen wearing that ))) That’s why my 16 y.o. wants it, as easy as that. I know, it’s good for the sales, but god save Dior from the K kurse


That makes more sense.

Here in Canada we get less stock (and later release dates) because we don't get the same level of tourism, so seeing it on a Jenner would mean we have no chance of even getting it at all at the boutiques because they go straight to the VIPs.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

averagejoe said:


> That makes more sense.
> 
> Here in Canada we get less stock (and later release dates) because we don't get the same level of tourism, so seeing it on a Jenner would mean we have no chance of even getting it at all at the boutiques because they go straight to the VIPs.



)) Really? Yes that is crazy. Here in Dubai we don’t care about all jenners in the world but then the IG-crazy tourists come and buy it all.


----------



## good life

Sheikha Latifa said:


> )) Really? Yes that is crazy. Here in Dubai we don’t care about all jenners in the world but then the IG-crazy tourists come and buy it all.


hi SL, going to Dubai tomorrow and wondering how prices are compared to US or London?


----------



## March786

good life said:


> hi SL, going to Dubai tomorrow and wondering how prices are compared to US or London?


Dubai is a little more expensive than the UK. If you buy at the Dubai airport then its about the same as UK Retail price.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

good life said:


> hi SL, going to Dubai tomorrow and wondering how prices are compared to US or London?



To answer your question, 






This t-shirt is £590 in the UK and AED3.100 here in Dubai which, at the official exchange rate, is equivalent to £655 

The difference used to be more dramatic. The Dior SAs told me about price equalising but you can see that there is still some difference. And also, with only 5% tax here in Dubai, the tax element in the price is bigger in the UK. So, if you can shop tax free, the UK prices look even more attractive.


----------



## MsHermesAU

Hi everyone! 
Just wondering if anyone has experience with how Dior prices in Japan to compare to other countries (particularly Australia)? I know Asian countries tend to be more expensive than Australia (which is already expensive) for most designer brands, but I wasn’t sure if that rule applied to Dior as well. Thanks for your help!!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Good evening, I keep wondering what does Dior do to their leather to make it smell so nice...  all my handbags and boots (all from the Galliano era) do exactly have the same scent- something that must have been added on purpose to create something like customer loyalty... a warm, earthy, leathery, sweet scent, catching all my senses at once. I smell it, kind of taste it, feel it in my fingertips... it makes me want to bury my face in the bag, cuddle it, love it forever...  it´s better than chocolate...   Am I the only one to fall for it or does anybody else has the same experience?


----------



## averagejoe

cowgirlsboots said:


> Good evening, I keep wondering what does Dior do to their leather to make it smell so nice...  all my handbags and boots (all from the Galliano era) do exactly have the same scent- something that must have been added on purpose to create something like customer loyalty... a warm, earthy, leathery, sweet scent, catching all my senses at once. I smell it, kind of taste it, feel it in my fingertips... it makes me want to bury my face in the bag, cuddle it, love it forever...  it´s better than chocolate...   Am I the only one to fall for it or does anybody else has the same experience?


The smell comes from the tanning oils and any other chemicals that are used in the production of the leather. If the leather is different, then the bag has a different smell. For example, I find the smell of the Dior Gaucho from the Galliano era quite different from the other Dior bags of that time. The washing and waxing of the Gaucho leather gave it a very distinctive smell. 

On top of that, boutiques are scented with a unique house fragrance (most luxury brands have their own boutique scent), and sometimes that scent lingers for a while on their products.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

averagejoe said:


> The smell comes from the tanning oils and any other chemicals that are used in the production of the leather. If the leather is different, then the bag has a different smell. For example, I find the smell of the Dior Gaucho from the Galliano era quite different from the other Dior bags of that time. The washing and waxing of the Gaucho leather gave it a very distinctive smell.
> 
> On top of that, boutiques are scented with a unique house fragrance (most luxury brands have their own boutique scent), and sometimes that scent lingers for a while on their products.



That is so interesting AJ! How do you know so much about Dior?


----------



## averagejoe

Sheikha Latifa said:


> That is so interesting AJ! How do you know so much about Dior?


Been a long time fan, as long as I can remember (since childhood) 

My first Dior was a very memorable experience, all the way down to the smell of the leather. 

The smell of the boutiques came from noticing how Chanel boutiques have this "smell" that is very Chanel, and I started noticing it at other boutiques. It's like a signature scent. Las Vegas resorts used to have unique fragrances that give them a scent signature. I remember walking into Aria (where I stayed) and noticing the wonderful smell there that wasn't at any other resort. I later found out that you can buy the scent in their souvenir shop. But years later when I returned, MGM Resorts used that fragrance at ALL of their own resorts (i.e. MGM Grand, Mirage, etc.) and it was no longer special to Aria. I guess the fragrance had such a positive response that they repeated that at all their resorts. I was hoping they would keep it unique for each resort.


----------



## natalia0128

I have quick questions on repair services at Dior. 
have anyone got your Dior bag repair at Dior? How is their services?
on my lay dior bag, I just bought like less than 3 months and used 3 times. The letter "I" on Dior charm fell off, I couldn't find it any where in my house. Do you know if I can order a replacement for an I's letter ? 
they don't have Dior boutique around my area. only department store ( NM and Nordstrom only) , do you think department stores can help me fix it?


----------



## averagejoe

natalia0128 said:


> I have quick questions on repair services at Dior.
> have anyone got your Dior bag repair at Dior? How is their services?
> on my lay dior bag, I just bought like less than 3 months and used 3 times. The letter "I" on Dior charm fell off, I couldn't find it any where in my house. Do you know if I can order a replacement for an I's letter ?
> they don't have Dior boutique around my area. only department store ( NM and Nordstrom only) , do you think department stores can help me fix it?


Is there a Dior concession inside the department store? Repairs for Dior go through Dior company boutiques and concessions. 

Dior can replace the letter "I" for you.


----------



## JA_UK

Hi, just a quick question; is anyone here interested in the home decor that Dior sells or is it just about handbags, rtw etc? I thought it might be nice to have a homewares thread like they have in the Hermes forum although I do know there are few locations where Dior homewares can be purchased


----------



## averagejoe

JA_UK said:


> Hi, just a quick question; is anyone here interested in the home decor that Dior sells or is it just about handbags, rtw etc? I thought it might be nice to have a homewares thread like they have in the Hermes forum although I do know there are few locations where Dior homewares can be purchased


Some people here are. I've seen more recently here with the Toile de Jouy collection which seems very popular. 

I suggest starting a thread in the main forum. If it gains traction, then I can "sticky" it somewhere.


----------



## averagejoe

The LVMH financial results have been released!

According to Bernard Arnault:


> Christian Dior had an excellent first full year within LVMH thanks to the creativity of Maria Grazia Chiuri for the Women's collections and to the arrival of Kim Jones, the new Artistic Director of Dior Homme



I think the rumours of Maria Grazia Chiuri being replaced by Kim Jones are false. Her products are very successful. In my personal experience, I haven't found it so difficult to track down Dior products before she arrived at Dior because they never used to sell out so fast! It must mean that her designs, paired with Pietro Beccari's excellent management of the brand, are resonating with customers.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

averagejoe said:


> The smell comes from the tanning oils and any other chemicals that are used in the production of the leather. If the leather is different, then the bag has a different smell. For example, I find the smell of the Dior Gaucho from the Galliano era quite different from the other Dior bags of that time. The washing and waxing of the Gaucho leather gave it a very distinctive smell.
> 
> On top of that, boutiques are scented with a unique house fragrance (most luxury brands have their own boutique scent), and sometimes that scent lingers for a while on their products.



Thank-you so much for sharing your prescious information! 
I fully agree on the Gaucho bags- they are the most delicious! I am very happy to own three of them (a huge black one, a medium black and a medium red) and each time one comes out of its dust bag it fills the room with a scent of pure joy no matter whether it is cold or warm!   
The last Dior bag I bought is a rather battered big Karenina. When it arrived on a very cold day it did not have any scent, but after warming up it started to give off this joyful Dior leather scent, too. Even my 9-year old son noticed it and complained when I took the bag out of the room. 

I really wished Dior would make it into a perfume!


----------



## LucyMadrid

averagejoe said:


> The LVMH financial results have been released!
> 
> According to Bernard Arnault:
> 
> 
> I think the rumours of Maria Grazia Chiuri being replaced by Kim Jones are false. Her products are very successful. In my personal experience, I haven't found it so difficult to track down Dior products before she arrived at Dior because they never used to sell out so fast! It must mean that her designs, paired with Pietro Beccari's excellent management of the brand, are resonating with customers.



I agree. The new Cruise 2019 shown in the Dior website looks gorgeous!


----------



## princessofnyc

Diorever, Dioraddict Tote and Crossbody, and 21st Tote and Flap Bag have all been removed from the website... do we think/know if these bags been discontinued?


----------



## milfeuille10

steph22 said:


> Mabel McVey
> 
> View attachment 4328972



anyone know what size is this?


----------



## okbk33

I know that Dioraddict is discontinued.... [emoji17]


----------



## Newbie2016

I still see dioraddict on the European site if you scroll under all bags....


----------



## okbk33

Re dioraddict, I heard from my SA


----------



## averagejoe

milfeuille10 said:


> anyone know what size is this?


It's the medium size.


----------



## averagejoe

princessofnyc said:


> Diorever, Dioraddict Tote and Crossbody, and 21st Tote and Flap Bag have all been removed from the website... do we think/know if these bags been discontinued?


These bags are still all on the UK website. The US website has fewer items and now doesn't even have the DiorMag feature even though it is on other countries' websites.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Hi, any Dior Dubai MOE customers here? Anyone going to the Spring-Summer presentation?


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Hi, any Dior Dubai MOE customers here? Anyone going to the Spring-Summer presentation?


----------



## buonobi

I bought a New Diorama small flap bag at boutique yesterday.
When I got home, I threw the paper bag away.
But I forgot to take out the receipt!!!
So now I lost my receipt within 1 day...
I asked the SA, he said it's fine if I lost the receipt.
They still have record in the system.

But I still do not feel good..
Any thoughts?
Anyone tried after-sale service without receipt?
thanks.


----------



## averagejoe

buonobi said:


> I bought a New Diorama small flap bag at boutique yesterday.
> When I got home, I threw the paper bag away.
> But I forgot to take out the receipt!!!
> So now I lost my receipt within 1 day...
> I asked the SA, he said it's fine if I lost the receipt.
> They still have record in the system.
> 
> But I still do not feel good..
> Any thoughts?
> Anyone tried after-sale service without receipt?
> thanks.


You can go back to the store and request to have the receipt printed again. They can print a duplicate one.


----------



## MamaSleepy

averagejoe said:


> You can go back to the store and request to have the receipt printed again. They can print a duplicate one.


I think you'd be more comfortable following averagejoe's advice. I know I would be.
p.s. helpful for household insurance purposes??


----------



## ambregaelle

Accidentally found this while cleaning the guest room! We are having a belated Valentine’s Day date tomorrow cauz Hubby had to work all week... wasn’t looking for my gift AT ALL. 
SO EXCITED GUYS!


----------



## averagejoe

ambregaelle said:


> Accidentally found this while cleaning the guest room! We are having a belated Valentine’s Day date tomorrow cauz Hubby had to work all week... wasn’t looking for my gift AT ALL.
> SO EXCITED GUYS!
> View attachment 4343705


WOW! Your hubby is so sweet! Please share with us what you got when you open it!


----------



## ambregaelle

averagejoe said:


> WOW! Your hubby is so sweet! Please share with us what you got when you open it!


 
Here it is!!!!


----------



## averagejoe

ambregaelle said:


> Here it is!!!!
> View attachment 4344857


Wow! Congratulations! I have the same strap and bracelet and I adore them!


----------



## wishiwasinLA

Ok, I bought a saddle bag.. then am a little unsure. Love them but the shape might annoy me. I need help w a recco from Dior lovers. I’m torn between the mini lady Dior in black, OR maybe the saddle. I want something that goes w everything. I’m a mom and like easy small crossbody bags. I don’t want to switch bags a lot. Is the lambskin durable?


----------



## averagejoe

stephlny78 said:


> Ok, I bought a saddle bag.. then am a little unsure. Love them but the shape might annoy me. I need help w a recco from Dior lovers. I’m torn between the mini lady Dior in black, OR maybe the saddle. I want something that goes w everything. I’m a mom and like easy small crossbody bags. I don’t want to switch bags a lot. Is the lambskin durable?


Lambskin is not as durable but the Lady Dior does come in calfskin as well. Some of the calfskin ones are "supple" so the shape is not as stiff and structured as the original Lady Dior, while some are made with the same grained calfskin as the Saddle bag.

I don't think you can go wrong with the Saddle bag. You clearly bought it because it appealed to you. I think you should enjoy it. The grained calfskin is very durable, and the bag really keeps its shape.


----------



## ambregaelle

averagejoe said:


> Wow! Congratulations! I have the same strap and bracelet and I adore them!



Yay I saw a post where you mentionned you don’t see the saddle in the wild all that much but I also live in Toronto so u might see these around


----------



## averagejoe

ambregaelle said:


> Yay I saw a post where you mentionned you don’t see the saddle in the wild all that much but I also live in Toronto so u might see these around


I will look out for this strap, bracelet, and Saddle combo! Look out for the same but no Saddle (DiorQuake instead).


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

stephlny78 said:


> Ok, I bought a saddle bag.. then am a little unsure. Love them but the shape might annoy me. I need help w a recco from Dior lovers. I’m torn between the mini lady Dior in black, OR maybe the saddle. I want something that goes w everything. I’m a mom and like easy small crossbody bags. I don’t want to switch bags a lot. Is the lambskin durable?



I wouldn’t buy it as an everyday bag. But I like having it as one of many. Since July when I bought, I used it 3-4 times for evening time only - it is too small for my sunglasses which are needed in our climate


----------



## wishiwasinLA

The SA was trying to sell me on patent. He thought it’s more durable than lamb. The patent mini lady, and a patent diorama. The metallic dark grey diorama was actually quite cool. I am looking for everyday, rarely changing bags...


----------



## wishiwasinLA

I ended up with the Diorama in matte black! I wasn’t into it until I put it on! I wanted something that was calf leather, not flashy, and good for daily use. I’m hoping the matte is easy to care for. It didn’t seem to scratch easily. It’s a cool bag, but kind of low key. And different enough from my Chanel and holds way more.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

DoggieBags said:


> View attachment 4352156
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Multi-colored calfskin with the water element motif. This was one in a series of 4 elements done in 2018 - air, earth, water, and fire. Shown here with the Sea mitzahs on the handles



Is it heavy?


----------



## DoggieBags

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Is it heavy?


Definitely heavier than the toile book tote. But lighter than a Diorissimo. I never did an actual weight comparison but if I have time this week, i’ll put several different Dior bags on a scale and weigh them and post results here.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

DoggieBags said:


> Definitely heavier than the toile book tote. But lighter than a Diorissimo. I never did an actual weight comparison but if I have time this week, i’ll put several different Dior bags on a scale and weigh them and post results here.



Beautiful bag, enjoy!


----------



## averagejoe

One of Dior's new watches this year, the Grand Bal Plume Blanche, limited edition of 88 pieces:


----------



## averagejoe

These are technically from last year. They are the La D de Dior Dentelle with the dial engravings representing lace on gold velvet. This high jewelry version has 182 VVS diamonds (3.34 carats).


----------



## averagejoe

The new Grand Bal Miss Dior watches:


----------



## Nahreen

averagejoe said:


> The new Grand Bal Miss Dior watches:



These are stunning.[emoji177]


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Dior tea at the Berkeley’ Prèt-â-Portea in London


----------



## averagejoe

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Dior tea at the Berkeley’ Prèt-â-Portea in London
> View attachment 4366798
> View attachment 4366799
> 
> 
> View attachment 4366796
> View attachment 4366797


OMG! These are adorable! So fancy!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

averagejoe said:


> OMG! These are adorable! So fancy!



I don’t think I would be able to eat them. Biting a Lady Dior?! That’s vandalism!


----------



## averagejoe

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I don’t think I would be able to eat them. Biting a Lady Dior?! That’s vandalism!


My favourite is the Miss Dior with the edible bow! The problem with making it so cute is that I would feel bad biting into it because it was so perfect before (even though it's meant to be eaten!).


----------



## averagejoe

Another new watch for this year, the Dior Grand Bal Jardins Imaginaires. The 18K gold rotor is adorned with precious stones, glass, the wings of a butterfly and a scarab beetle elytra to create a garden:


----------



## averagejoe

Dior's new customizable Grand Bal watch has over 200 million combinations and costs between $30,000 to $190,000 USD. Shown below is the Created-to-Measure chest full of examples of customizations, and also 2 combinations. It's the ultimate way to create a one-of-a-kind watch, with a customizable case-back that can be engraved with personal initials. 

If only I had that much money to spend on a watch.


----------



## fdc

Hi, could anyone please tell me in which size this bag is ?
Thank you!
https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/gettyimages-1132295050-1024x1024-jpg.4354107/


----------



## averagejoe

fdc said:


> Hi, could anyone please tell me in which size this bag is ?
> Thank you!
> https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/gettyimages-1132295050-1024x1024-jpg.4354107/


This is the mini size of the Lady Dior


----------



## fdc

averagejoe said:


> This is the mini size of the Lady Dior



Thank you so much! I’m still debating between the Mini and My Lady Dior. The Minis look so stunning on photos but IRL it’s a bit too tiny and can’t hold much, even when I’m just 1m62 and wear XS size in clothing


----------



## averagejoe

The MyLadyDior is a very nice size. I love its proportions. It should look good on you.


----------



## fdc

averagejoe said:


> The MyLadyDior is a very nice size. I love its proportions. It should look good on you.



Yeah I find the size perfect and much more versatile than the mini, I'm just not very fond of the large strap and prefer the smaller classic one


----------



## poptarts

Asking Walk'n Dior low-top sneaker owners, are these TTS or should I size up/down?

Thank you!


----------



## buonobi

Hello ladies/guys,
I'm so sad today 
One part of the thread is broken at the bottom of my Diorama..
It's also frayed...
So I took my bag to the boutique today.
They said no exchange, only repair.
I've just bought this bag for 1.5 months and just used 3-4 times!!!!
 I baby my bags so much...
I know it's very hard to get an exchange from boutique. Sign..
The thread is broken, and the middle part doesn't have any thread on it.

I love this bag so much. Hope they can repair well.
SA said need 3 weeks+ for repair......
She said the technician will add some thread or remove the whole line and stitch it again.
Anyone experienced Dior's repair service before?? Thanks a lot!


----------



## averagejoe

buonobi said:


> Hello ladies/guys,
> I'm so sad today
> One part of the thread is broken at the bottom of my Diorama..
> It's also frayed...
> So I took my bag to the boutique today.
> They said no exchange, only repair.
> I've just bought this bag for 1.5 months and just used 3-4 times!!!!
> I baby my bags so much...
> I know it's very hard to get an exchange from boutique. Sign..
> The thread is broken, and the middle part doesn't have any thread on it.
> 
> I love this bag so much. Hope they can repair well.
> SA said need 3 weeks+ for repair......
> She said the technician will add some thread or remove the whole line and stitch it again.
> Anyone experienced Dior's repair service before?? Thanks a lot!
> View attachment 4376819


Sorry to hear this, but sometimes threads break over time with friction or if they get caught in something. I see bags from several high end brands get this from shop wear even. It's a very easy fix. Sometimes they just tuck the stitching back in without restitching the entire thing. 

Dior repairs are very good. The item comes back perfect in my experience. Can't even tell a repair has been made.


----------



## DoggieBags

buonobi said:


> Hello ladies/guys,
> I love this bag so much. Hope they can repair well.
> SA said need 3 weeks+ for repair......
> She said the technician will add some thread or remove the whole line and stitch it again.
> Anyone experienced Dior's repair service before?? Thanks a lot!
> View attachment 4376819


I’ve been very happy with Dior’s repair service. Late last year I brought in a 5 year old Diorissimo with scuff marks and small tears to the leather on 2 bottom corners. Repairs took about a month and the bag came back looking like new. I could not see any signs of the repair even though I knew which corners previously had the damage.


----------



## buonobi

Thanks all for your replies..
I feel better now 
I’ve tried other brands’ repair service,very poor!
Hope the bag come back with no sign of repair!


----------



## Dolly Garland

Anyone know which bag is this? TIA


----------



## averagejoe

Dolly Garland said:


> Anyone know which bag is this? TIA


I think this is just an older Dior monogram polochon bag. It's not a new style.


----------



## dammie

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Dior tea at the Berkeley’ Prèt-â-Portea in London
> View attachment 4366798
> View attachment 4366799
> 
> 
> View attachment 4366796
> View attachment 4366797


[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## averagejoe

More new Dior watches. Some of these designs are out of this world!

Dior Grand Bal Opera featuring a new rounded square case to show off Dior's high jewelry expertise. These, like all the Grand Bal watches, feature the oscillating weight on the dial side, heavily adorned with diamonds.














Dior Grand Bal Dentelle Frivolle, which represents French lace:













Dior Grand Soir Reine des Abeilles, which features Dior's favourite bee:













La D de Dior Mosaique:




La D de Dior Cocotte:


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Guess where I am [emoji4]


----------



## 123lushan

Hello everyone. Can I please check if you need to pay for repair service in the boutique? I have a 3 year old burgundy Diorama where the corners have show a bit of damage and was planning to take it to the New Bond Street boutique in London but wanted to check here if I needed to pay a lot for the repair. TIA!


----------



## averagejoe

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Guess where I am [emoji4]
> View attachment 4396703


Seoul, Korea?!


----------



## averagejoe

123lushan said:


> Hello everyone. Can I please check if you need to pay for repair service in the boutique? I have a 3 year old burgundy Diorama where the corners have show a bit of damage and was planning to take it to the New Bond Street boutique in London but wanted to check here if I needed to pay a lot for the repair. TIA!


Corner wear is considered normal wear and tear, so they may charge you for the repair. Sometimes they waive this for VIP clients, or if you end up buying another bag when you're there.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

averagejoe said:


> Seoul, Korea?!


Tokyo


----------



## averagejoe

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Tokyo
> 
> View attachment 4397376


Oh I didn't know they opened a Pierre Herme cafe there too. Thanks for sharing the wonderful picture.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa




----------



## averagejoe

Sheikha Latifa said:


> View attachment 4416321
> View attachment 4416322


Wow!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Hello could anybody please provide some info on the Dior Flight bag? 
This little gem just arrived at my house and I´d love to know its real name and the year. 

Of course  I checked  the reference library first, but the post in question does not have any pictures visible anymore, just icons. German Google doesn´t have any posters or ads, either... 

Thanks so much! Happy week-end!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Speaking of the Flight bag I´d like to share my "unboxing experience" .... smallish used cardboard box, no padding at all, bag squeezed into it...  that´s unfortunately far too often (not that I´d receive a bag every other day, but a few over time)  the reality when you love luxury handbags, but buying them in a boutique is off limits  and even the re-sale sites are too expensive, so my passion is nourished by cheap and lucky private sales. 
No box, no tissue paper, seldom a dust bag... always the bridesmaid and never the bride!


----------



## averagejoe

cowgirlsboots said:


> Hello could anybody please provide some info on the Dior Flight bag?
> This little gem just arrived at my house and I´d love to know its real name and the year.
> 
> Of course  I checked  the reference library first, but the post in question does not have any pictures visible anymore, just icons. German Google doesn´t have any posters or ads, either...
> 
> Thanks so much! Happy week-end!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4421399





cowgirlsboots said:


> Speaking of the Flight bag I´d like to share my "unboxing experience" .... smallish used cardboard box, no padding at all, bag squeezed into it...  that´s unfortunately far too often (not that I´d receive a bag every other day, but a few over time)  the reality when you love luxury handbags, but buying them in a boutique is off limits  and even the re-sale sites are too expensive, so my passion is nourished by cheap and lucky private sales.
> No box, no tissue paper, seldom a dust bag... always the bridesmaid and never the bride!


This bag is the Dior Flight bag. It doesn't have another name, aside from the fact that it is the shoulder bag version from a line of different styles, all with the characteristic D "seat-belt" buckle and details from aviator jackets. 

It was released in 2005. Here are images from the ad campaigns that year which featured this bag:











You mentioned that they stuffed your bag into a box with no padding. While that is fine for bags with distressed leather, it can damage structured bags and also cause indentations by pressing the straps and hardware into the bag. Be sure to ask them to ship the item in a box with padding to prevent damage. 

While the boutique experience is wonderful and comes with beautiful packaging which makes great unboxing experiences, the savings from buying preowned (as long as it is authentic and in great condition) can make the experience even better than unboxing! I rather get a huge discount than get a beautiful box and ribbon with shopping bag at full price.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

averagejoe said:


> This bag is the Dior Flight bag. It doesn't have another name, aside from the fact that it is the shoulder bag version from a line of different styles, all with the characteristic D "seat-belt" buckle and details from aviator jackets.
> 
> It was released in 2005. Here are images from the ad campaigns that year which featured this bag:
> 
> You mentioned that they stuffed your bag into a box with no padding. While that is fine for bags with distressed leather, it can damage structured bags and also cause indentations by pressing the straps and hardware into the bag. Be sure to ask them to ship the item in a box with padding to prevent damage.
> 
> While the boutique experience is wonderful and comes with beautiful packaging which makes great unboxing experiences, the savings from buying preowned (as long as it is authentic and in great condition) can make the experience even better than unboxing! I rather get a huge discount than get a beautiful box and ribbon with shopping bag at full price.




Thank-you so much for the information! I appreciate it very much! 

Re the unboxing experience: sometimes sellers seem to be really thoughtless about their packaging. There seem to be people who still cherish their "discarded" handbags and send them packaged nicely while others don´t waste a single thought. This feels so strange to me I did not even consider asking for proper packaging when I bought the bag. (Next time I will!) Luckily it was not harmed in transit! 

The worst "unboxing" I ever had and that brought me to tears was when I peeled my large Tom Ford Rive Gauche bag out of a dirty cardboard box and a torn bin bag. It felt so wrong! The price had been a steal, though at around 60 Euro. 

I agree a huge discount- and when I buy a bag it always comes at a very good price or I wouldn´t be able to afford it at all- is just perfect! 
All my bags are preloved. Some were in great condition, others needed a bit of work (reflected in the price! I´m trying to learn how to spa my bags at the moment. A very battered Karenina is just coming back to life!) 

The boutique experience to me seems like a fairy tale, especially after I had the chance to get a small glimpse of it in Paris in February when my daring spouse simply made me to go into LV  and the Galeries Lafayette to have a proper look at "the bags you are going to hunt for in 10 years". It´s just another world. The prices are unwordly, too...


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Some photos from Dior Dubai MOE


----------



## maclover

Can someone please tell me when this M50B Bleu mini lady dior was available in stores? Do they make this combo often? Thanks in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

maclover said:


> Can someone please tell me when this M50B Bleu mini lady dior was available in stores? Do they make this combo often? Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 4435607


This is Yves Klein Blue from 2016. Dior makes many different blue colours, but most of them are seasonal. Contact an SA with this colour code and see if he/she can track a mini Lady Dior in this colour for you.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Does anyone recognize the style that Lydia Millen carries? Did it have a specific collection name? It looks embroidered with a sun/moon motif. It is just lovely. I'd love to have it one day but I'm certain it was limited and gone by this point.


----------



## averagejoe

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Does anyone recognize the style that Lydia Millen carries? Did it have a specific collection name? It looks embroidered with a sun/moon motif. It is just lovely. I'd love to have it one day but I'm certain it was limited and gone by this point.
> View attachment 4436270


This is the "Air Element" piece of the Nature Ballet series, reference code M0565OREB M911. Some boutiques may still have it.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

averagejoe said:


> This is the "Air Element" piece of the Nature Ballet series, reference code M0565OREB M911. Some boutiques may still have it.


Omg, thank you so much! I'll try to call and see what I find out. Much appreciated!


----------



## anne_es

Hi! I am looking into selling a vintage Dior Clutch. I was told that the bag with the rope logo + colourway + mint condition was a rare find. Does anyone have any tips as to how I can find help pricing the bag? I can't find much on Google for this specific bag. Any help or guesses is much appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## LittleH

Hello ladies and gents, 
I was hoping some of you might help me get to the bottom of the story on the Small Book Tote. I had one on order from the DC boutique when my SA called me a couple of weeks ago explaining the released had been moved out to Q2 2020. Most disappointed, I then asked the boutiques in London and Paris and was told the same.
Some mentioned Japanese boutiques were the only ones allowed to release it this year? Is this correct? I am asking because if I am going to try and find some way to get one from Japan I don't want to waste my time if their inventory of Small Book Totes has also been cancelled! 
Any information would be much appreciated. 
Thank you!


----------



## AngelYuki

LittleH said:


> Hello ladies and gents,
> I was hoping some of you might help me get to the bottom of the story on the Small Book Tote. I had one on order from the DC boutique when my SA called me a couple of weeks ago explaining the released had been moved out to Q2 2020. Most disappointed, I then asked the boutiques in London and Paris and was told the same.
> Some mentioned Japanese boutiques were the only ones allowed to release it this year? Is this correct? I am asking because if I am going to try and find some way to get one from Japan I don't want to waste my time if their inventory of Small Book Totes has also been cancelled!
> Any information would be much appreciated.
> Thank you!


@shopgirl bb purchased one from Japan:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/book-tote.991721/page-6


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

LittleH said:


> Hello ladies and gents,
> I was hoping some of you might help me get to the bottom of the story on the Small Book Tote. I had one on order from the DC boutique when my SA called me a couple of weeks ago explaining the released had been moved out to Q2 2020. Most disappointed, I then asked the boutiques in London and Paris and was told the same.
> Some mentioned Japanese boutiques were the only ones allowed to release it this year? Is this correct? I am asking because if I am going to try and find some way to get one from Japan I don't want to waste my time if their inventory of Small Book Totes has also been cancelled!
> Any information would be much appreciated.
> Thank you!


I personally saw them in Tokyo. I posted a photo in the BookTote thread


----------



## BlueCherry

LittleH said:


> Hello ladies and gents,
> I was hoping some of you might help me get to the bottom of the story on the Small Book Tote. I had one on order from the DC boutique when my SA called me a couple of weeks ago explaining the released had been moved out to Q2 2020. Most disappointed, I then asked the boutiques in London and Paris and was told the same.
> Some mentioned Japanese boutiques were the only ones allowed to release it this year? Is this correct? I am asking because if I am going to try and find some way to get one from Japan I don't want to waste my time if their inventory of Small Book Totes has also been cancelled!
> Any information would be much appreciated.
> Thank you!



If you are on IG follow Aqila Agha, she just received two small ones brought into the London store for her little daughters.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Hi, I spotted this little pochette in a Dior online advertisment, but couldn´t find it on their website here in Germany
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 . Could anybody tell me what it is called, please? I love the quirky design. Thanks so much!


----------



## sheanabelle

hi all, quick question. just purchased my first lady dior. Im used to chanel and having an authenticity card. My MLD did not come w/ one, is it supposed to?


----------



## AngelYuki

sheanabelle said:


> hi all, quick question. just purchased my first lady dior. Im used to chanel and having an authenticity card. My MLD did not come w/ one, is it supposed to?


 There should be one. Did you receive a small envelope with the care instructions? Might be inside. Your SA should've included one that's filled out with the reference number and a stamp of the boutique location.


----------



## sheanabelle

AngelYuki said:


> There should be one. Did you receive a small envelope with the care instructions? Might be inside. Your SA should've included one that's filled out with the reference number and a stamp of the boutique location.


Oh maybe! Quite possibly I assumed it was the receipt and did not open. Thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

cowgirlsboots said:


> Hi, I spotted this little pochette in a Dior online advertisment, but couldn´t find it on their website here in Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4444822
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Could anybody tell me what it is called, please? I love the quirky design. Thanks so much!


This is the Dior Men x Sorayama clutch


----------



## cowgirlsboots

averagejoe said:


> This is the Dior Men x Sorayama clutch


Thank-you so much!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

New arrivals


----------



## Golightly55

Hi all! 
Is anyone in the Providence/Boston area and has an SA they like at the Copley Square Dior?  I'm in Providence and would like to be in contact with someone at a boutique since I don't live super close to one and can otherwise only shop online.
Thanks!


----------



## labellavita27

Does anyone know what it means when your SA mentions Winter reservations?


----------



## tutu2008

I purchased the calfskin saddle belt from the boutique, and brought it home like this (see photo). How do I tuck in the strap from the inside with this attached piece of leather? Should it have been removed? Help me figure this out please! My SA has left for vacation today.. Thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

tutu2008 said:


> View attachment 4461846
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased the calfskin saddle belt from the boutique, and brought it home like this (see photo). How do I tuck in the strap from the inside with this attached piece of leather? Should it have been removed? Help me figure this out please! My SA has left for vacation today.. Thanks!


This belt loop is to secure the overhanging leather once the belt is worn. It should not be detached. It's like most other belt loops. The reason why is is attached is that it keeps the loop from sliding off the entire belt (it's easy to lose when that happens), and secures the loop where the belt overhang resides.


----------



## tutu2008

averagejoe said:


> This belt loop is to secure the overhanging leather once the belt is worn. It should not be detached. It's like most other belt loops. The reason why is is attached is that it keeps the loop from sliding off the entire belt (it's easy to lose when that happens), and secures the loop where the belt overhang resides.


Thanks AJ. I see what you mean, so I’ll be sure not to cut it off or anything. But, I’ve seen models wear this belt and have the it looped from the inside. How can I achieve this?


----------



## averagejoe

tutu2008 said:


> Thanks AJ. I see what you mean, so I’ll be sure not to cut it off or anything. But, I’ve seen models wear this belt and have the it looped from the inside. How can I achieve this?


I believe they are wearing the fabric version of this belt, which doesn't close the same way (it has a cinching mechanism instead).


----------



## Golightly55

Golightly55 said:


> Hi all!
> Is anyone in the Providence/Boston area and has an SA they like at the Copley Square Dior?  I'm in Providence and would like to be in contact with someone at a boutique since I don't live super close to one and can otherwise only shop online.
> Thanks!



Additionally, an SA in NYC would also be welcome.  I appreciate it!


----------



## kkatie

Good morning everyone!
Has any of you seen/tried the new CD leather belt?
I tried tracking it down to the local store however it’s not available so I don’t have a clue about sizing in order to order it.


----------



## Meowwu

This year I shopped sale at my local boutique. I bought two rtw dresses, shoes and sunglasses. It was all fun and games with my SA until I went to the store on the last day of sale when my SA wasn’t there. I browsed and tried on some shoes. I didn’t get anything because understandably, sizes and styles were not readily available. I left empty handed. As I was leaving the store, the SA who assisted me, walked behind me and did not say good bye (which doesn’t matter to me) but I saw within eye shot that she made a face to her colleague who was nearby. She frowned and stuck her tongue out, making a “yuck” expression. 

I pretended not seeing it and continued walking out the door. I walked and can’t help but mentally pause to think, “what am I doing? I didn't deserve that!” I am not a big spender but still, I think my very low threshold expectation of the most basic respect shouldn’t have a price tag. 

It’s unfortunate for my SA but I don’t think I will be returning to this boutique. I travel a lot and know that I can get Dior elsewhere at better retail prices, that is if I still want to shop Dior.

I hate complaining but at times like this, I thought I’d voice my view and share my experience and let those who were also treated disrespectfully know that they too have a choice and shouldn’t compromise nor expect less than the very basic of human decency!


----------



## lovieluvslux

Wow really tacky.  Have you thought about sharing your experience with your SA?


----------



## Meowwu

lovieluvslux said:


> Wow really tacky.  Have you thought about sharing your experience with your SA?



I think I will. I will play it down a bit seeing as I won’t be giving him further business and that this will be explanation as to why I will be sticking with London SA than local boutique.


----------



## innocent_eyes

kkatie said:


> Good morning everyone!
> Has any of you seen/tried the new CD leather belt?
> I tried tracking it down to the local store however it’s not available so I don’t have a clue about sizing in order to order it.
> View attachment 4466806


I’m looking for the same belt. Does anyone know of this is permanent or seasonal item? Thank you.


----------



## kkatie

innocent_eyes said:


> I’m looking for the same belt. Does anyone know of this is permanent or seasonal item? Thank you.


It came as nylon last season and now they have it out as leather in white, black, brown, maroon (deep mauve) and I think blue. So I guess it will stay for a while, but honestly it looks so much better than the JADIOR one or the Gucci one. 
Worst case I will update late July that I will be in southern France and there they will for sure have it.


----------



## tutu2008

innocent_eyes said:


> I’m looking for the same belt. Does anyone know of this is permanent or seasonal item? Thank you.


I purchased it 2-3 weeks ago from the DC boutique. They seemed to be well stocked there because I tried on a number of sizes before settling on a size 80. I wanted the belt to be worn both high on my waist with dresses, as well as around the loops of my pants/jeans. With a size 80, I wear it on the last hole when up on my waist, and on the 1st (or 2nd, depending) hole when around my jeans or pants. For reference, I typically wear size 27 or a US 2 for jeans and pants. For dresses I’m between a 2-4.
It’s a relatively new belt to Dior, but I don’t think it’ll be discontinued any time soon. It’s a beautiful belt, and I hope you find one in your size!


----------



## tutu2008

kkatie said:


> Good morning everyone!
> Has any of you seen/tried the new CD leather belt?
> I tried tracking it down to the local store however it’s not available so I don’t have a clue about sizing in order to order it.
> View attachment 4466806


From your screenshot, I’m assuming you’re somewhere in Europe? U.S. seems to be well stocked, I’m attaching a screenshot of what I see now online. Maybe ask your SA to order one for you. See my above comment regarding size.


----------



## kkatie

tutu2008 said:


> View attachment 4474803
> 
> From your screenshot, I’m assuming you’re somewhere in Europe? U.S. seems to be well stocked, I’m attaching a screenshot of what I see now online. Maybe ask your SA to order one for you. See my above comment regarding size.


I’m in Luxembourg but ordering from French site. My SA told me she could order it to come but only if it’s in stock online. 
Maybe they release limited stock so far and by september it will be ok to order.
In 2 weeks I will be in France hopefully the pieces that seem to be in stock at the moment will stay like that. 
Might also be an excuse to buy something from the Dior des Lices boutique that is so lovely


----------



## skinnyepicurean

Finally bit the bullet and bought my first Dior ! 
Will do a reveal tomorrow as it’s late now.


----------



## averagejoe

skinnyepicurean said:


> Finally bit the bullet and bought my first Dior !
> Will do a reveal tomorrow as it’s late now.


Would love to see what you got!

I love the gold Dior font on their new packaging.


----------



## kellie

Hi everyone!  I’m trying to track down a 2018 Dior ‘Wheel of fortune’ tarot tshirt.  Has anyone seen one available?  Thanks!


----------



## cafecreme15

Hi all! Apologies if there is a different Dior shopping thread that I am missing, but I am in need of some guidance. I am going to Spain this week and plan to pick up a medium gray Lady Dior while I am there. Does anyone have any advice whether to purchase at the Madrid or Marbella boutique? How is the stock at both of these locations, and the customer service? Thanks!


----------



## mishka99

Is dior backpack still available in boutiques? I can't find it online. In any color


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

cafecreme15 said:


> Hi all! Apologies if there is a different Dior shopping thread that I am missing, but I am in need of some guidance. I am going to Spain this week and plan to pick up a medium gray Lady Dior while I am there. Does anyone have any advice whether to purchase at the Madrid or Marbella boutique? How is the stock at both of these locations, and the customer service? Thanks!


Hi CC, I’m going to Marbella next week!
Marbella’s boutiques are quite good in general and I bought lots of stuff there but cannot compare to Madrid as Ive never shopped there. Unfortunately, calling there is not an option either as they don’t usually speak good English there. Let me ask friends who live in M if they have an SA at Dior


----------



## cafecreme15

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Hi CC, I’m going to Marbella next week!
> Marbella’s boutiques are quite good in general and I bought lots of stuff there but cannot compare to Madrid as Ive never shopped there. Unfortunately, calling there is not an option either as they don’t usually speak good English there. Let me ask friends who live in M if they have an SA at Dior


Thank you!! I think I would prefer to purchase in Marbella but didn’t know what the chances of them having this bag would be. Will also be there next week


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you!! I think I would prefer to purchase in Marbella but didn’t know what the chances of them having this bag would be. Will also be there next week


A friend who lives there says that even if they don’t have what you need, they will have it delivered from another boutique. If you have time of course


----------



## kkatie

Hi,
I have been buying Dior makeup and skincare for like 10 years (as soon as I would start to put makeup on) and they generally gift us a lot over the years. Small clutches, pochettes accessories, costume jewelry and 2 days ago I was gifted a key holder.
Does anyone know if it’s from the last year’s summer collection? In any case it looks pretty and I always use what they give me collection or not but would like to know for the sake of it.


Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## Kiki29

Hey I recently brought a my lady Dior and I am wondering if it is normal for the charms to make a noise when they clash to together and if it is normal for the Handel’s to fall to one side when I put it down? Is this normal guys ?


----------



## dioremi

Hi does anyone have the contact of an SA in Barcelona/Madrid?


----------



## cjl0413

Hello everyone! Does anyone have the contact of SAs in Mexico? TIA!!!


----------



## averagejoe

Kiki29 said:


> Hey I recently brought a my lady Dior and I am wondering if it is normal for the charms to make a noise when they clash to together and if it is normal for the Handel’s to fall to one side when I put it down? Is this normal guys ?


Depends on how you hold the bag and walk. Some people manage to not disturb the charms, while others cause them to hit each other, causing them to make noise.

And the handles should be able to rest on the top against each other as long as they are balanced, but they should drop down if they are not balanced.


----------



## BecAndBella

mishka99 said:


> Is dior backpack still available in boutiques? I can't find it online. In any color
> View attachment 4477847


I have seen it online here in the UK in gold. I can’t see the My Lady Dior in this silver online either. I


mishka99 said:


> Is dior backpack still available in boutiques? I can't find it online. In any color
> View attachment 4477847


I have seen it online here in the UK in gold. I can’t see the My Lady Dior in Silver Grain Pebble online any more either. Strange.


----------



## cantbelieve

Just bought a new lady dior from bond st boutique in London and the inside is like this. Is it normal? Can you guys show me if you had this before?


----------



## averagejoe

cantbelieve said:


> Just bought a new lady dior from bond st boutique in London and the inside is like this. Is it normal? Can you guys show me if you had this before?


Do you mean if the lining is normal? If so, then yes it is. Some Lady Dior bags now feature this lining. I think it's suede but I can't confirm because microfiber looks very similar.


----------



## cantbelieve

averagejoe said:


> Do you mean if the lining is normal? If so, then yes it is. Some Lady Dior bags now feature this lining. I think it's suede but I can't confirm because microfiber looks very similar.


Sorry! I should have been more specific...it looks really dusty! Like...lots of little bits of stuff in it...


----------



## BecAndBella

I can’t find this bag on the Dior website anymore. Is that because they aren’t selling it anymore or is it a classic? Not very familiar with Dior.


----------



## averagejoe

cantbelieve said:


> Sorry! I should have been more specific...it looks really dusty! Like...lots of little bits of stuff in it...


Of course this is normal. The tissue paper in the bag may leave a bit of this, as paper tends to do this. You can use a bit of masking tape or a 3M lint roller to take the lint out.


----------



## averagejoe

BecAndBella said:


> I can’t find this bag on the Dior website anymore. Is that because they aren’t selling it anymore or is it a classic? Not very familiar with Dior.


It should still be available at boutiques, but maybe it is not on the Dior website anymore because the brand will focus on MyABCDior moving forward.


----------



## cantbelieve

averagejoe said:


> Of course this is normal. The tissue paper in the bag may leave a bit of this, as paper tends to do this. You can use a bit of masking tape or a 3M lint roller to take the lint out.


Thanks! Maybe I’m just being Uber OCD! It’s the ultra matte black one..so I’m like...quite torn whether I should keep it! There’s small specks of glitter too


----------



## averagejoe

cantbelieve said:


> Thanks! Maybe I’m just being Uber OCD! It’s the ultra matte black one..so I’m like...quite torn whether I should keep it! There’s small specks of glitter too


Not sure why there would be glitter in there, but if the bag is in perfect condition otherwise, then I suggest keeping it.


----------



## cantbelieve

averagejoe said:


> Not sure why there would be glitter in there, but if the bag is in perfect condition otherwise, then I suggest keeping it.


Two studs are slightly scratched which is weird...I’m kind of intimidated about bringing it back to get another one as it feels like it’s been used? Is it a very painful process?


----------



## averagejoe

cantbelieve said:


> Two studs are slightly scratched which is weird...I’m kind of intimidated about bringing it back to get another one as it feels like it’s been used? Is it a very painful process?


It shouldn't be a painful process. If you aren't fully happy with your purchase, then I do suggest bringing it back and seeing what they can exchange it for.


----------



## cantbelieve

averagejoe said:


> It shouldn't be a painful process. If you aren't fully happy with your purchase, then I do suggest bringing it back and seeing what they can exchange it for.


I have just looked at the receipt..is it exchange only at dior? I think I have changed my mind completely...


----------



## djanelle

Hi! does anyone know if the mini Lady Dior in lotus pearl is part of the permanent collection? I'm planning to buy my first ever Lady Dior bag but that won't be until next year...


----------



## averagejoe

cantbelieve said:


> I have just looked at the receipt..is it exchange only at dior? I think I have changed my mind completely...


Dior in Canada where I am from is exchange only (costume jewelry is final sale), but they still uphold good customer service standards. People on this Dior forum have sometimes been fully refunded for flaws on a bag even though the item is exchange only and even past the exchange deadline. 

I suggest bringing the bag in to see what they can do for you.


----------



## averagejoe

djanelle said:


> Hi! does anyone know if the mini Lady Dior in lotus pearl is part of the permanent collection? I'm planning to buy my first ever Lady Dior bag but that won't be until next year...


The Lotus Pearl was originally a seasonal colour but it has been so successful that they are still producing it, so I think you should be able to get it next year.


----------



## cantbelieve

Literally went in there and on every single ultra matte black bag the feet were scratched. Apparently this is ‘normal’ and they refused to exchange for a different style of bag. Very bad customer service in London new Bond Street boutique.


----------



## averagejoe

cantbelieve said:


> Literally went in there and on every single ultra matte black bag the feet were scratched. Apparently this is ‘normal’ and they refused to exchange for a different style of bag. Very bad customer service in London new Bond Street boutique.


That's terrible. They should protect the metal feet better. I also find it strange that they won't exchange for a different style. Are you still within the exchange period? If so, and you haven't used your bag, then they should be able to exchange without an issue.


----------



## anan

cantbelieve said:


> Literally went in there and on every single ultra matte black bag the feet were scratched. Apparently this is ‘normal’ and they refused to exchange for a different style of bag. Very bad customer service in London new Bond Street boutique.



If it's within the 30 days exchange window, then they have to change it. Check your receipt.


----------



## cantbelieve

So some new developments!

I wrote to customer services and the very quickly dealt with the situation and the new bond st boutique called me literally within the hour of my fall with a number from Paris. The SA seemed somewhat disgruntled, but said that I could have a refund. I told her ideally I want the bag without the scratched legs and not a refund, she told me that it was the way that they all came in and even if they get a new one it would still be the same. So I said fine I will exchange for a different style (which was originally refused), but the SA just said I should refund it if I’m unhappy. So I told her okay fine I’ll bring it in for a refund.

2 days later, she called and said that another customer had complained about the paint on the hoops scratching off and said that I can exchange it! Yay!

Slightly annoyed that it’s taken this long and has given me real anxiety about being stuck with a bag that I love but is damaged, but finally! Sorted! Slightly sad that I have to say bye to this one as I do love the whole matte black slightly more casual style of how it goes with the strap.


----------



## averagejoe

cantbelieve said:


> So some new developments!
> 
> I wrote to customer services and the very quickly dealt with the situation and the new bond st boutique called me literally within the hour of my fall with a number from Paris. The SA seemed somewhat disgruntled, but said that I could have a refund. I told her ideally I want the bag without the scratched legs and not a refund, she told me that it was the way that they all came in and even if they get a new one it would still be the same. So I said fine I will exchange for a different style (which was originally refused), but the SA just said I should refund it if I’m unhappy. So I told her okay fine I’ll bring it in for a refund.
> 
> 2 days later, she called and said that another customer had complained about the paint on the hoops scratching off and said that I can exchange it! Yay!
> 
> Slightly annoyed that it’s taken this long and has given me real anxiety about being stuck with a bag that I love but is damaged, but finally! Sorted! Slightly sad that I have to say bye to this one as I do love the whole matte black slightly more casual style of how it goes with the strap.


I'm glad to hear that contacting Paris helped sort this out. So what will you exchange this for? Have you decided on another Lady Dior already?


----------



## cantbelieve

averagejoe said:


> I'm glad to hear that contacting Paris helped sort this out. So what will you exchange this for? Have you decided on another Lady Dior already?


I’m not sure! When I was first in Dior I was choosing between the bottom two Lady Dior bags. I believe the other one is the ABCDior personalised one where you can add letters and symbols to the strap...so perhaps this one? Do you have any suggestions? I’m usually quite casual so my reason for choosing the matte black and the other one is cuz it’s less ‘elegant’ when dressed down...would appreciate any suggestions you have at all!

Also would it look weird that I have twillies on both handles? I put hand cream on quite often...

I’m so excited to be able to choose though!


----------



## anan

cantbelieve said:


> So some new developments!
> 
> I wrote to customer services and the very quickly dealt with the situation and the new bond st boutique called me literally within the hour of my fall with a number from Paris. The SA seemed somewhat disgruntled, but said that I could have a refund. I told her ideally I want the bag without the scratched legs and not a refund, she told me that it was the way that they all came in and even if they get a new one it would still be the same. So I said fine I will exchange for a different style (which was originally refused), but the SA just said I should refund it if I’m unhappy. So I told her okay fine I’ll bring it in for a refund.
> 
> 2 days later, she called and said that another customer had complained about the paint on the hoops scratching off and said that I can exchange it! Yay!
> 
> Slightly annoyed that it’s taken this long and has given me real anxiety about being stuck with a bag that I love but is damaged, but finally! Sorted! Slightly sad that I have to say bye to this one as I do love the whole matte black slightly more casual style of how it goes with the strap.



I suggest taking the refund and once you decide which bag you want, purchase it from another boutique.


----------



## cantbelieve

anan said:


> I suggest taking the refund and once you decide which bag you want, purchase it from another boutique.


Have you had any experiences with the boutiques in London?


----------



## averagejoe

cantbelieve said:


> I’m not sure! When I was first in Dior I was choosing between the bottom two Lady Dior bags. I believe the other one is the ABCDior personalised one where you can add letters and symbols to the strap...so perhaps this one? Do you have any suggestions? I’m usually quite casual so my reason for choosing the matte black and the other one is cuz it’s less ‘elegant’ when dressed down...would appreciate any suggestions you have at all!
> 
> Also would it look weird that I have twillies on both handles? I put hand cream on quite often...
> 
> I’m so excited to be able to choose though!


The studded Lady Dior bags are made of calfskin and are very casual:








I don't think you need to wrap twillies on these handles because this bag is meant to be worn crossbody or over-the-shoulder for an even more elegant look, so you may not be using the handles often. 

The hardware is aged gold so you won't have to worry about the charms being scratched because they already look scratched. There won't be any chipping issues unlike the ultra-black hardware.

This also comes in patent leather, which makes it more structured, if that is what you prefer.


----------



## annilynedr

To everyone who has the medium Oblique saddle, can you please confirm whether or not the back pocket of your bag is magnetized?  YouTube reviews have conflicting statements and have me confused .  Thanks!!!!


----------



## anan

If 


cantbelieve said:


> Have you had any experiences with the boutiques in London?



If you are having issues with the Bond street boutique and they offered you a refund, then I suggest you take it instead of continuing to deal with them and then maybe try Selfridges or Harrods once you decide which bag you want, this will give you some additional time to make a decision. The myabcdior in black lambskin seems like a good option.


----------



## cantbelieve

averagejoe said:


> The studded Lady Dior bags are made of calfskin and are very casual:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you need to wrap twillies on these handles because this bag is meant to be worn crossbody or over-the-shoulder for an even more elegant look, so you may not be using the handles often.
> 
> The hardware is aged gold so you won't have to worry about the charms being scratched because they already look scratched. There won't be any chipping issues unlike the ultra-black hardware.
> 
> This also comes in patent leather, which makes it more structured, if that is what you prefer.



Ooo! I thought that this was no longer available? Hmm I will go into the boutique and take a look and see what options they have.


----------



## averagejoe

cantbelieve said:


> Ooo! I thought that this was no longer available? Hmm I will go into the boutique and take a look and see what options they have.


It is available at some boutiques still (not sure about the UK).


----------



## BlueCherry

cantbelieve said:


> Have you had any experiences with the boutiques in London?



Dior in Selfridges always seems to have the nicest SA’s and service when I’m there. NBS can be a little snooty.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

BlueCherry said:


> Dior in Selfridges always seems to have the nicest SA’s and service when I’m there. NBS can be a little snooty.


That is so true!


----------



## essiedub

averagejoe said:


> ...my new Dior VIII watch. After years of coveting the watch, I finally got it. And I LOVE it! It is hard to take my eyes off the watch. The way the polished ceramic pyramids make light appear to dance on its surface is breathtaking! I've wanted a nice ceramic watch for years, and it was between Rado, Chanel, and Dior. Both Rado and Chanel have nice offerings (and I have a new-found love for all things Chanel) but the Dior VIII takes the super-glossy finish of the ceramic to new heights.
> 
> The watch almost looks like it doesn't have a crystal because there has a very nice invisible anti-reflective coating on it, so it's as if it's just the dial with no crystal. This allows the black lacquered dial to really shine.
> 
> The case back is where the hidden luxury is; a black lacquered oscillating weight behind a sapphire crystal that has metalized circles bearing the signature of the Dior VIII. Classy and elegant.




I just love Love this watch! This one and the one with the interior circle of diamonds...(now that they are no longer available sigh)  I have been searching the resale markets..deciding between 33 and 38, white vs. black.  I think I’m leaning black 38
*AverageJoe*, What size is your wrist?


----------



## averagejoe

essiedub said:


> I just love Love this watch! This one and the one with the interior circle of diamonds...(now that they are no longer available sigh)  I have been searching the resale markets..deciding between 33 and 38, white vs. black.  I think I’m leaning black 38
> *AverageJoe*, What size is your wrist?


Thank you! My wrist is on the small side, so the 38 mm looks nice on it. It's still my favourite watch in my collection!


----------



## essiedub

averagejoe said:


> Thank you! My wrist is on the small side, so the 38 mm looks nice on it. It's still my favourite watch in my collection!



I have found a few of the Dior VIII black 38 on some resale sites but they are sized for 5.5 or 6” wrists ..no  removed links ugh..  I like my watches to be 6.25”.  Dior won’t sell extra links . Any ideas? Such a bummer


----------



## averagejoe

essiedub said:


> I have found a few of the Dior VIII black 38 on some resale sites but they are sized for 5.5 or 6” wrists ..no  removed links ugh..  I like my watches to be 6.25”.  Dior won’t sell extra links . Any ideas? Such a bummer


Have you tried the watch on before at the boutique? It doesn't have to be the original Dior VIII. It can be the VIII Montaigne which is still available at some boutiques. Actually, when I was in Rome, I saw the white ceramic snow-set VIII watch at the boutique, so maybe the black one is still available at some boutiques. 

Trying it will let you see if it will fit you or not if you choose to buy it online from a resale site.


----------



## anan

essiedub said:


> I just love Love this watch! This one and the one with the interior circle of diamonds...(now that they are no longer available sigh)  I have been searching the resale markets..deciding between 33 and 38, white vs. black.  I think I’m leaning black 38
> *AverageJoe*, What size is your wrist?



They are still showing them on Dior's international website, so I didn't realize they were discontinued. 

The black with interior circle diamonds is still on their international website.

The black is definitely nicer than the white, and the white is prone to possibly turning yellow or getting dirt marks on it.

I wore my black one daily for five years and it still looks brand new, not a mark/scratch on it.


----------



## AverageHuman

Was chatting with my friend the other day and she said she is looking for a lady dior in navy color, very close to black, but she doesnt know the color name.
She isn't familiar with Dior and didnt take photo of the lady dior she saw at Dior boutique neither. ( she was travelling in Singapore and saw the bag in store)

As far as I can remember, lady dior does come in Shanghai midnight blue and petrol blue, which were both released few years ago.....but I've never seen lady dior in "close to black dark navy color" ( that's how she described it) 

Any thoughts?


----------



## averagejoe

anan said:


> They are still showing them on Dior's international website, so I didn't realize they were discontinued.
> 
> The black with interior circle diamonds is still on their international website.
> 
> The black is definitely nicer than the white, and the white is prone to possibly turning yellow or getting dirt marks on it.
> 
> I wore my black one daily for five years and it still looks brand new, not a mark/scratch on it.


Dior has changed the positioning of their watch brand. While they still have the core classics, they seem to have elevated their watches to pieces of couture with much higher price points. I think the average sale price is even higher than before now that they have scaled back their more "entry-level" watches. Their new thing release year is a completely customized Dior Grand Bal watch where clients get to choose every component to make a one-of-a-kind watch, like haute couture clients get to customize their looks. This is their niche in the watch world.

Their white ceramic watches should not yellow. Ceramic doesn't yellow over time. They may get dirty, but cleaning should restore their original glossy white finish.


----------



## averagejoe

kellyng said:


> Was chatting with my friend the other day and she said she is looking for a lady dior in navy color, very close to black, but she doesnt know the color name.
> She isn't familiar with Dior and didnt take photo of the lady dior she saw at Dior boutique neither. ( she was travelling in Singapore and saw the bag in store)
> 
> As far as I can remember, lady dior does come in Shanghai midnight blue and petrol blue, which were both released few years ago.....but I've never seen lady dior in "close to black dark navy color" ( that's how she described it)
> 
> Any thoughts?


There are some darker blue colours of the Lady Dior, like Indigo shown below which can look black in some lighting. Indigo was released with a number of other blue colours for fall 2017 for the "I feel blue" collection.


----------



## essiedub

anan said:


> They are still showing them on Dior's international website, so I didn't realize they were discontinued.
> 
> The black with interior circle diamonds is still on their international website.
> 
> The black is definitely nicer than the white, and the white is prone to possibly turning yellow or getting dirt marks on it.
> 
> I wore my black one daily for five years and it still looks brand new, not a mark/scratch on it.


thank you! I will take a look. Yes I am leaning towards the black...seems to sparkle more!


----------



## essiedub

averagejoe said:


> Dior has changed the positioning of their watch brand. While they still have the core classics, they seem to have elevated their watches to pieces of couture with much higher price points. I think the average sale price is even higher than before now that they have scaled back their more "entry-level" watches. Their new thing release year is a completely customized Dior Grand Bal watch where clients get to choose every component to make a one-of-a-kind watch, like haute couture clients get to customize their looks. This is their niche in the watch world.
> 
> Their white ceramic watches should not yellow. Ceramic doesn't yellow over time. They may get dirty, but cleaning should restore their original glossy white finish.


Wow yes that couture angle is interesting..but prices on the Grand Bal is beyond my pay grade!  I do know that the viii automatics use a zenith elite movement ..so that’s impressive.  I am obsessed with this watch now. I wish I had smaller wrists and/or wish sellers kept their spare watch links. Doesn’t anyone want to sell a 1/4” length of their spare links from the black 38mm


----------



## averagejoe

essiedub said:


> Wow yes that couture angle is interesting..but prices on the Grand Bal is beyond my pay grade!  I do know that the viii automatics use a zenith elite movement ..so that’s impressive.  I am obsessed with this watch now. I wish I had smaller wrists and/or wish sellers kept their spare watch links. Doesn’t anyone want to sell a 1/4” length of their spare links from the black 38mm


The VIII automatic watches actually use Sellita and ETA movements, which Dior customizes by applying lacquer to the oscillating weight.

The Grand Bal watches use an exclusive automatic movement produced by Soprod for Dior called the Dior Inverse (comes in 2 sizes).

The Zenith movements appear on some manual and automatic La D de Dior watches, as well as some Grand Soir watches and some limited edition Chiffre Rouge men's watches.

I think people tend to keep the links for their watches in case they ever sell the watch, or in case a link breaks. Every once in a while, some links go on sale on Ebay, but it's hard to tell if they are authentic because of the lack of details.


----------



## AverageHuman

averagejoe said:


> There are some darker blue colours of the Lady Dior, like Indigo shown below which can look black in some lighting. Indigo was released with a number of other blue colours for fall 2017 for the "I feel blue" collection.


Good to know that! Thanks joe for always being so helpful! 
Will let my friend know and see if this is the one she is looking for.


----------



## EastDifference

Hi Everyone!
Please let me know if I'm not posting in the right forum and which one instead.
I bought a vintage saddle bag recently and the hardware on one side has some issues with chipping. Does anyone know the best way to fix this if there is a way? Or at least how to prevent it from getting worse?


----------



## averagejoe

EastDifference said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Please let me know if I'm not posting in the right forum and which one instead.
> I bought a vintage saddle bag recently and the hardware on one side has some issues with chipping. Does anyone know the best way to fix this if there is a way? Or at least how to prevent it from getting worse?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4532769


There is no way to fix this. To prevent it from getting worse, avoid abrading that area. Even attaching a strap to the bag using a lobster clasp on the C can worsen that from all the rubbing.


----------



## plue89

Hi everyone!!! I purchased my first Dior bag and it is a preloved lady Dior with chain of pearls. Whilst I love the look of it I realise the pearls are quite ‘heavy’ and is causing indentations and markings on the lambskin. Because of its weight the bag is also caving in a little from the front where the pearls sit. I am just wondering if anyone else has this bag and what did they do to help it besides keeping it stuffed during storage. I am also considering removing the chain changing it to clasps at the end that I can add/remove whenever but that would mean damaging the original chain. I am not bothered because there’s no plan to sell this bag ever but just wondering what are your thoughts in this? Will I be making a big mistake? Thank you so much!!!


----------



## averagejoe

plue89 said:


> View attachment 4534786
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!!! I purchased my first Dior bag and it is a preloved lady Dior with chain of pearls. Whilst I love the look of it I realise the pearls are quite ‘heavy’ and is causing indentations and markings on the lambskin. Because of its weight the bag is also caving in a little from the front where the pearls sit. I am just wondering if anyone else has this bag and what did they do to help it besides keeping it stuffed during storage. I am also considering removing the chain changing it to clasps at the end that I can add/remove whenever but that would mean damaging the original chain. I am not bothered because there’s no plan to sell this bag ever but just wondering what are your thoughts in this? Will I be making a big mistake? Thank you so much!!!


I do not suggest removing the chain at all. The hardware colour of the clasps may not match at all, and it takes away from the intentional look of the pearls at the front (they are not meant to be a detachable bag charm). I do suggest stuffing the bag up when not in use. It will slow down the sagging at the front. The indentations caused by the pearls is normal, and it's best to keep the pearls on top of them so you never have to see them.


----------



## plue89

averagejoe said:


> I do not suggest removing the chain at all. The hardware colour of the clasps may not match at all, and it takes away from the intentional look of the pearls at the front (they are not meant to be a detachable bag charm). I do suggest stuffing the bag up when not in use. It will slow down the sagging at the front. The indentations caused by the pearls is normal, and it's best to keep the pearls on top of them so you never have to see them.


Thank you!! I am going to put off that thought for now


----------



## Chloe_c

plue89 said:


> View attachment 4534786
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!!! I purchased my first Dior bag and it is a preloved lady Dior with chain of pearls. Whilst I love the look of it I realise the pearls are quite ‘heavy’ and is causing indentations and markings on the lambskin. Because of its weight the bag is also caving in a little from the front where the pearls sit. I am just wondering if anyone else has this bag and what did they do to help it besides keeping it stuffed during storage. I am also considering removing the chain changing it to clasps at the end that I can add/remove whenever but that would mean damaging the original chain. I am not bothered because there’s no plan to sell this bag ever but just wondering what are your thoughts in this? Will I be making a big mistake? Thank you so much!!!



I had this bag in black but sold it due to the weight issue. Big regrets!!
Anyway I used to use a ribbon to lift the chain in the middle and tie it to the handle (and make sure the handles stay upright) so that it’s dangling and not rested on the bag itself. Also to keep the inside well stuffed so it won’t sag. Hope you understand what i’m trying to say, sorry I don’t have a photo to illustrate.


----------



## plue89

Chloe_c said:


> I had this bag in black but sold it due to the weight issue. Big regrets!!
> Anyway I used to use a ribbon to lift the chain in the middle and tie it to the handle (and make sure the handles stay upright) so that it’s dangling and not rested on the bag itself. Also to keep the inside well stuffed so it won’t sag. Hope you understand what i’m trying to say, sorry I don’t have a photo to illustrate.


Thank you! yea I think I know what you mean that’s a great idea  I was using it the other day and found that the easiest for now is to lift the pearls onto the bag opening zip area. Seems to be working well


----------



## BecAndBella

averagejoe said:


> Depends on how you hold the bag and walk. Some people manage to not disturb the charms, while others cause them to hit each other, causing them to make noise.
> 
> And the handles should be able to rest on the top against each other as long as they are balanced, but they should drop down if they are not balanced.


Hello Joe, do you know if they are still making the My Lady Dior in the metallic grained silver? It’s no longer online. Thanks


----------



## averagejoe

BecAndBella said:


> Hello Joe, do you know if they are still making the My Lady Dior in the metallic grained silver? It’s no longer online. Thanks


I don't think so. They are now making the MyABCDior and I don't think it comes in the older grained silver calfskin.


----------



## ff2904

BecAndBella said:


> Hello Joe, do you know if they are still making the My Lady Dior in the metallic grained silver? It’s no longer online. Thanks



I saw one last month in Hawaii. It seems some boutiques still have it but they do not showcase it. You can ask the SAs and they will take it out for you. I was so tempted especially with Hawaii price


----------



## BecAndBella

ff2904 said:


> I saw one last month in Hawaii. It seems some boutiques still have it but they do not showcase it. You can ask the SAs and they will take it out for you. I was so tempted especially with Hawaii price


Thank you!


----------



## Sidbx

Hi everyone, new to Dior and just bought the Dior oblique saddle purse (the cute coin purse that you can attach to another bag with the D ring) in Monaco... but it only came in a box with the paper wrapping? Do Dior SLGs not come with dustbags or any other care/authenticity card? thanks all for your advice in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

Sidbx said:


> Hi everyone, new to Dior and just bought the Dior oblique saddle purse (the cute coin purse that you can attach to another bag with the D ring) in Monaco... but it only came in a box with the paper wrapping? Do Dior SLGs not come with dustbags or any other care/authenticity card? thanks all for your advice in advance!


It should come with at least a dust bag, but if you bought the display one, then the boutique may not have located the dust bag which they stored separately. You can ask them for a dust bag if you are still in Monaco. 

This SLG probably doesn't come with a care card because I doubt that it would fit inside.


----------



## Sidbx

averagejoe said:


> It should come with at least a dust bag, but if you bought the display one, then the boutique may not have located the dust bag which they stored separately. You can ask them for a dust bag if you are still in Monaco.
> 
> This SLG probably doesn't come with a care card because I doubt that it would fit inside.


Darn i am no longer in Europe. Would have liked to have the dust bag. Maybe i will call the store and see what they say.


----------



## dotty8

minnie04 said:


> Suzy Bae - Dior ambassador from Korea



Wow, I love the skirts from the second and last picture


----------



## jbags07

Hello!  I am curious to know if most of you think this style of Dior Addict Flap is more or less a classic...and can be worn for many wears to come without it being considered to be ‘off trend’? Thank you for chiming in


----------



## averagejoe

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4564983
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello!  I am curious to know if most of you think this style of Dior Addict Flap is more or less a classic...and can be worn for many wears to come without it being considered to be ‘off trend’? Thank you for chiming in


It's got Dior's classic Cannage quilting and a vintage-style Dior-lock. I don't think it gets much more classic than this!


----------



## LellaKunella

Guys, I have one question about the strap with golden hardware. Is The color of the hardware of the strap and dior saddle in canvas bag same? (I was thinking of buying one) I took these photos from dior website. It looks different in life, or  only on the photos?


----------



## Black_Swarmer

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4564983
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello!  I am curious to know if most of you think this style of Dior Addict Flap is more or less a classic...and can be worn for many wears to come without it being considered to be ‘off trend’? Thank you for chiming in



I love it - and yes, it is definitely a classic! Personally I do not care about being 'off trend' - I still wear my +10 years purses like my ponyhair Gaucho with pride because I love them


----------



## jbags07

averagejoe said:


> It's got Dior's classic Cannage quilting and a vintage-style Dior-lock. I don't think it gets much more classic than this!


Thank you @averagejoe   Its on layaway so i have not seen it yet, but do really love the look! There was an article on this style a couple of years back on PB, and there were many negative comments in the comment section, and that made me momentarily doubt myself! Thank you for the feedback


----------



## jbags07

Black_Swarmer said:


> I love it - and yes, it is definitely a classic! Personally I do not care about being 'off trend' - I still wear my +10 years purses like my ponyhair Gaucho with pride because I love them


Thank you   And i totally agree!  I wore only vintage bags for many years.....your ponyhair gaucho must be to die for! Have u posted it anywhere? Would love to see it!  Thank you so much for your kind feedback


----------



## averagejoe

jbags07 said:


> Thank you @averagejoe   Its on layaway so i have not seen it yet, but do really love the look! There was an article on this style a couple of years back on PB, and there were many negative comments in the comment section, and that made me momentarily doubt myself! Thank you for the feedback


The Dior Addict was one of Maria Grazia Chiuri's first bags for Dior, and some people were vocal about it because they did not like her aesthetic. This bag replaced the popular Miss Dior pouchette which disappointed some fans because they liked the elegant, pretty look of the pouchette while the Miss Dior was more vintage and "edgy" with its chunkier chains and large lock.


----------



## averagejoe

LellaKunella said:


> Guys, I have one question about the strap with golden hardware. Is The color of the hardware of the strap and dior saddle in canvas bag same? (I was thinking of buying one) I took these photos from dior website. It looks different in life, or  only on the photos?


The hardware colour is the same. It just looks different due to lighting and editing on their website.


----------



## Black_Swarmer

jbags07 said:


> Thank you   And i totally agree!  I wore only vintage bags for many years.....your ponyhair gaucho must be to die for! Have u posted it anywhere? Would love to see it!  Thank you so much for your kind feedback


You can have it right here  - even if it is an oldie, I still love it


----------



## jbags07

averagejoe said:


> The Dior Addict was one of Maria Grazia Chiuri's first bags for Dior, and some people were vocal about it because they did not like her aesthetic. This bag replaced the popular Miss Dior pouchette which disappointed some fans because they liked the elegant, pretty look of the pouchette while the Miss Dior was more vintage and "edgy" with its chunkier chains and large lock.


Ok, that makes sense now! This will be my first Dior bag so i am just starting to learn about it...thank you for clarifying, it makes total sense now about the negative reactions, more a reaction to the change etc than the bag itself...


----------



## jbags07

Black_Swarmer said:


> You can have it right here  - even if it is an oldie, I still love it
> 
> View attachment 4565882


Oh wow....This bag!   Its beyond gorgeous, i absolutely love it!  i am a huge fan of vintage bags, i also totally love Saddlebags, and this bag is just IT   Spectacular!


----------



## averagejoe

Black_Swarmer said:


> You can have it right here  - even if it is an oldie, I still love it
> 
> View attachment 4565882


I LOVE the Gaucho, even after all these years (been over a decade!).


----------



## BittyMonkey

In case anyone's interested, the SF store is having a "Cruise launch" on Friday per my SA. I would assume other stores are having it as well?


----------



## thecorporette

BittyMonkey said:


> In case anyone's interested, the SF store is having a "Cruise launch" on Friday per my SA. I would assume other stores are having it as well?


I'm based in Asia and I received the same invitation for next weekend.


----------



## Black_Swarmer

averagejoe said:


> I LOVE the Gaucho, even after all these years (been over a decade!).



Me too  And if I ever find the perfect turquise double Gaucho I will rock that oldie too


----------



## averagejoe

Black_Swarmer said:


> Me too  And if I ever find the perfect turquise double Gaucho I will rock that oldie too


I'm actually still looking for a turquoise one, too, in messenger style or the largest XL zipper tote. The colour goes so well with denim.


----------



## Sidbx

Can anyone share an SA contact in London please? Hope it’s ok to post here. 
Thank you!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

London Selfridges


----------



## Tasha1

Sheikha Latifa, your last photo is to die for!! What size are they? And leather? The second one is, I think, crocodile and the last one is lizard?


----------



## Tasha1

Dears, if you could share the pictures of the cruise collection and prices

We are behind again
Thanks


----------



## Sidbx

Tasha1 said:


> Dears, if you could share the pictures of the cruise collection and prices
> 
> We are behind again
> Thanks


----------



## De sac

My local launch is Thursday.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Tasha1 said:


> Sheikha Latifa, your last photo is to die for!! What size are they? And leather? The second one is, I think, crocodile and the last one is lizard?


Yes, it’s a gorgeous champagne colour lizard, medium size


----------



## Nahreen

Truely gorgeous bags. I just took a peek inside the store at Selfridges 2 weeks ago and I remember seeing the purple croc. I visited NBS and were shown several stunning croc/alligator bags. I have been contemplating one for a long time. Unfortunately they are so expensive. I am therefore considering getting a vintage one. However, I am really scared to get a fake or recieving a product that is in worse condition than shown on the photos. Does anybody have any experience with the seller Lili on Vestaire?


----------



## prosciutto_di_parma

Does anyone know what happened to the store in Meatpacking (nyc)? I wonder if it's temporarily closed (for renovation?) or permanently closed.


----------



## averagejoe

Nahreen said:


> Truely gorgeous bags. I just took a peek inside the store at Selfridges 2 weeks ago and I remember seeing the purple croc. I visited NBS and were shown several stunning croc/alligator bags. I have been contemplating one for a long time. Unfortunately they are so expensive. I am therefore considering getting a vintage one. However, I am really scared to get a fake or recieving a product that is in worse condition than shown on the photos. Does anybody have any experience with the seller Lili on Vestaire?


I can help you authenticate it on the authentication thread if you want, although in terms of condition, it seems quite standard to receive items not as described.


----------



## Nahreen

averagejoe said:


> I can help you authenticate it on the authentication thread if you want, although in terms of condition, it seems quite standard to receive items not as described.


Thank you so much averagejoe. I have posted in the authentication thread. Let me know if I should request any additional information from the seller.


----------



## averagejoe

Nahreen said:


> Thank you so much averagejoe. I have posted in the authentication thread. Let me know if I should request any additional information from the seller.


Hi Nahreen, I can't find your post on the Authenticate This Dior thread. Do you mind posting it again? Thanks!


----------



## Nahreen

averagejoe said:


> Hi Nahreen, I can't find your post on the Authenticate This Dior thread. Do you mind posting it again? Thanks!



Sorry Averagejoe. I had forgoten to click on the post reply button after writing the information.


----------



## innerpeace85

Hi,
I am finally pulling the trigger on the Lady dior. Which should I get as my first Lady dior between the below options? Any pros and cons please? Thanks in advance!!
Medium Crinkled Lambskin lady Dior in Black:


My Lady Dior small in Scarlett


----------



## averagejoe

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Hi,
> I am finally pulling the trigger on the Lady dior. Which should I get as my first Lady dior between the below options? Any pros and cons please? Thanks in advance!!
> Medium Crinkled Lambskin lady Dior in Black:
> View attachment 4583330
> 
> My Lady Dior small in Scarlett
> View attachment 4583344


I suggest the MyLadyDior since this is your first one. It's nice to start with a classic one with Cannage quilting. 

I love the look of the crinkled lambskin, but the Cannage quilting looks better.


----------



## chopchep

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Hi,
> I am finally pulling the trigger on the Lady dior. Which should I get as my first Lady dior between the below options? Any pros and cons please? Thanks in advance!!
> Medium Crinkled Lambskin lady Dior in Black:
> View attachment 4583330
> 
> My Lady Dior small in Scarlett
> View attachment 4583344


I agree with averagejoe for your first LD, stick with classic. It's easier to get tired of the seasonal design than a good old classic LD and LD is kinda addictive, you might not stop at 1...


----------



## Mejaa

Cannot decide which design. It looks very awesome.


----------



## Laurie C

Mejaa said:


> Cannot decide which design. It looks very awesome.


My first I went with cherry red lamb skin. It’s amazing go classic for your first!


----------



## Laurie C

Nahreen said:


> Truely gorgeous bags. I just took a peek inside the store at Selfridges 2 weeks ago and I remember seeing the purple croc. I visited NBS and were shown several stunning croc/alligator bags. I have been contemplating one for a long time. Unfortunately they are so expensive. I am therefore considering getting a vintage one. However, I am really scared to get a fake or recieving a product that is in worse condition than shown on the photos. Does anybody have any experience with the seller Lili on Vestaire?


I have stayed away from that place and the realreal. With the enormous amount of super fakes out there something may slip thru the cracks. For my piece of mind I would rather walk into store and KNOW it’s real. Also LOVING THR PURPLE CROC THAT IS HOT


----------



## Laurie C

Alicebaglover said:


> I am so obsessed with the black one, but I think in a couple of years it may look outdated. And the red one is all time classics. So my vote is red


So was I until this happened last year 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
l


----------



## Laurie C

Alicebaglover said:


> My compliments! It is beautiful!


Thank you. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## tutu2008

What are your honest opinions on exotics (specifically lizard) handbags? I fell in love with a lizard diorama but the strap already had some scales sticking up. SA  said she could send the strap for conditioning but I couldn’t help but think “already?! It’s brand new!” Please help me decide. Thank you!


----------



## Laurie C

tutu2008 said:


> What are your honest opinions on exotics (specifically lizard) handbags? I fell in love with a lizard diorama but the strap already had some scales sticking up. SA  said she could send the strap for conditioning but I couldn’t help but think “already?! It’s brand new!” Please help me decide. Thank you!


I LOVE EXOTICS they LOOK AMAZING but NOT PRACTICAL(at least for me) I passed on Bogetta Veneta Python Bag.


----------



## averagejoe

tutu2008 said:


> What are your honest opinions on exotics (specifically lizard) handbags? I fell in love with a lizard diorama but the strap already had some scales sticking up. SA  said she could send the strap for conditioning but I couldn’t help but think “already?! It’s brand new!” Please help me decide. Thank you!


Do you mean python/snakeskin? I haven't seen lizard scales lift, but snakeskin scales life all the time.


----------



## tutu2008

averagejoe said:


> Do you mean python/snakeskin? I haven't seen lizard scales lift, but snakeskin scales life all the time.


It’s a lizard diorama that I’m eyeing at the boutique. The handbag itself was perfect. But the strap had just a couple lifting. SA said it’s practically scratch resistant, but I’d have to watch out for water and heat. I can avoid heat, but what if I get a drop of water on it accidentally?! Will it stain?! 
Do you think, with care, I’d be able to enjoy a lizard handbag for a decade?


----------



## averagejoe

tutu2008 said:


> It’s a lizard diorama that I’m eyeing at the boutique. The handbag itself was perfect. But the strap had just a couple lifting. SA said it’s practically scratch resistant, but I’d have to watch out for water and heat. I can avoid heat, but what if I get a drop of water on it accidentally?! Will it stain?!
> Do you think, with care, I’d be able to enjoy a lizard handbag for a decade?


Lizard skin is quite durable, although I wouldn't call it "scratch-resistant" because at the end of the day, it has a painted finish that can scratch off like any other leather product (unless it has not been dyed before which is unusual). Avoiding water and heat is a must for all leather products, not just lizard products.

Your bag can look beautiful for over a decade if you take care of it.


----------



## tutu2008

averagejoe said:


> Lizard skin is quite durable, although I wouldn't call it "scratch-resistant" because at the end of the day, it has a painted finish that can scratch off like any other leather product (unless it has not been dyed before which is unusual). Avoiding water and heat is a must for all leather products, not just lizard products.
> 
> Your bag can look beautiful for over a decade if you take care of it.


Thank you AverageJoe, I value your input!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

... the moment I open the box the postman just handed over and the glorious scent of Dior leather fills the room I´m totally happy and at peace! 

My Dior Detective arrived today and I am over the moon with my purchase!




It has not been an easy one this time: a few days ago I asked for authentication of this bag I had found on German ebay and given the thumbs up was about to buy it when I noticed a second auction- this time from the US- using the very same pictures. I was truly spooked and as good as scared off purchasing. 
But when a girl wants a bag... 
I wrote to both sellers and ended up having a lovely conversation with the one guy behind both accounts- somebody with both a German and US ebay account. Afterwards I happily bought from the German - due to lower fees and extra costs significantly cheaper- listing.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

My boots will look nice with the the bag! 
They might even be from the same collection (?)


They are in a rather "distressed" state, but at 15 Euro I didn´t think twice.


----------



## averagejoe

cowgirlsboots said:


> My boots will look nice with the the bag!
> They might even be from the same collection (?)
> View attachment 4610594
> 
> They are in a rather "distressed" state, but at 15 Euro I didn´t think twice.


Wow 15 Euros?! What a steal!


----------



## averagejoe

cowgirlsboots said:


> ... the moment I open the box the postman just handed over and the glorious scent of Dior leather fills the room I´m totally happy and at peace!
> 
> My Dior Detective arrived today and I am over the moon with my purchase!
> 
> View attachment 4610568
> 
> 
> It has not been an easy one this time: a few days ago I asked for authentication of this bag I had found on German ebay and given the thumbs up was about to buy it when I noticed a second auction- this time from the US- using the very same pictures. I was truly spooked and as good as scared off purchasing.
> But when a girl wants a bag...
> I wrote to both sellers and ended up having a lovely conversation with the one guy behind both accounts- somebody with both a German and US ebay account. Afterwards I happily bought from the German - due to lower fees and extra costs significantly cheaper- listing.


I'm glad to hear it was the same seller. This is one of my favourite Dior bags ever made. Now you have the matching boots too.


----------



## averagejoe

Dior's new pop-up store in Cortina d’Ampezzo has a beautiful facade (from WWD):


----------



## cowgirlsboots

cowgirlsboots said:


> My boots will look nice with the the bag!
> They might even be from the same collection (?)
> View attachment 4610594
> 
> They are in a rather "distressed" state, but at 15 Euro I didn´t think twice.



A total steal, I agree and a stroke of luck- though when you are not looking for a specific item and just do frequent "window shopping" on ebay "lowest price first" you sometimes get lucky. The chances are best with shoes, as people seem to shy away from visibly used shoes while most of the time all these need is a good clean and some touch ups before you can wear them without being frightened to wreck them. My Diva leopard print pony fur shoes for example were less than 20 Euro, too and in a much better condition than indicated by the seller.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

averagejoe said:


> I'm glad to hear it was the same seller. This is one of my favourite Dior bags ever made. Now you have the matching boots too.



Youn can´t imagine how relieved I was when learning it was the same person- and a very nice one, too. Without prior chatting with him online for ages I´d never had committed to a purchase of this value without paypal. It´s so nice to encounter somebody decent in nowaday´s online pre-loved market.

I fully agree the Detective bag is one of the nicest designs ever- so classy while not fussy. Perfectly fit to be worn every day. Even my husband loved the bag at first sight! 

I´m over the moon having found one for my small (but growing) low budget collection of Dior bags from the Galliano era.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Dior window at Mall of the Emirates Dubai


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Here she is, my latest aquisition: a Trailer Trash bag from 2001. Red patent and black leather! The works! 




To me this is more than a handbag. It´s visual story time with John Galliano (I so wished to learn the story he told with this collection), Sailor and Lula in "Wild at Heart", Jim Morrison´s voice: "girls in garages...", my 16-year-old-self dreaming of black leather and red heels (it was the 80ies, so not that risky a dream, but still out of reach), my 40-year-old-self actually living in a trailer (waiting for the house to get ready), heavily pregnant and wearing a black tube dress for the one and only time in my life,  a feeling, a flash of daring...

This bag will be worn and make me smile! And believe me, even at 51 it´s age-appropriate!


----------



## topglamchic

Please help with this decision:

This will be my first Dior. I dabble in mostly Chanel and Gucci and really want to diversify my collection. 

I initially wanted to get a mini J’adior in ultra matte black because I don’t ha e any black bags and the combination of the clasp and all black is really edgy. 

Then my SA also sent me a picture of a diorama in python. I’m partial to exotics and I have quite a few exotics hence, the desire to get a black bag. But also this is quite lovely. 
Which would you choose?


----------



## averagejoe

topglamchic said:


> View attachment 4624789
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help with this decision:
> 
> This will be my first Dior. I dabble in mostly Chanel and Gucci and really want to diversify my collection.
> 
> I initially wanted to get a mini J’adior in ultra matte black because I don’t ha e any black bags and the combination of the clasp and all black is really edgy.
> 
> Then my SA also sent me a picture of a diorama in python. I’m partial to exotics and I have quite a few exotics hence, the desire to get a black bag. But also this is quite lovely.
> Which would you choose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4624790


I recommend the Diorama actually. I like how it has aged gold hardware.


----------



## topglamchic

averagejoe said:


> I recommend the Diorama actually. I like how it has aged gold hardware.


Thank you!


----------



## LadyD21

topglamchic said:


> View attachment 4624789
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help with this decision:
> 
> This will be my first Dior. I dabble in mostly Chanel and Gucci and really want to diversify my collection.
> 
> I initially wanted to get a mini J’adior in ultra matte black because I don’t ha e any black bags and the combination of the clasp and all black is really edgy.
> 
> Then my SA also sent me a picture of a diorama in python. I’m partial to exotics and I have quite a few exotics hence, the desire to get a black bag. But also this is quite lovely.
> Which would you choose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4624790



They are both stunning bags.... If I was a collector, I probably would go with the Diorama only because I think they are phasing it out (the Diorama line if I am correct)


----------



## pltjess

> Here she is, my latest aquisition: a Trailer Trash bag from 2001. Red patent and black leather! The works!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me this is more than a handbag. It´s visual story time with John Galliano (I so wished to learn the story he told with this collection), Sailor and Lula in "Wild at Heart", Jim Morrison´s voice: "girls in garages...", my 16-year-old-self dreaming of black leather and red heels (it was the 80ies, so not that risky a dream, but still out of reach), my 40-year-old-self actually living in a trailer (waiting for the house to get ready), heavily pregnant and wearing a black tube dress for the one and only time in my life, a feeling, a flash of daring...
> 
> This bag will be worn and make me smile! And believe me, even at 51 it´s age-appropriate!



It's amazing! I'm completely new to this entire world of designer bags, and I had no idea anything like that even existed. I feel like a kid in a candy store and I can't wait to find more.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Which would you choose?
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4624790

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]

I´d go for the Diorama. To me it has a much more classy appeal than the all black J´adior. It´s a timeless piece that can be edgy depending on the style you wear it with.


----------



## topglamchic

An update...I was choosing between the ultra matte black mini j’adior versus a python diorama. I was able to go to a store and came out with this(the last one in the country). Surprising pick for my first Dior nonetheless, I am very pleased
	

		
			
		

		
	




The Diorevolution!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

pltjess said:


> It's amazing! I'm completely new to this entire world of designer bags, and I had no idea anything like that even existed. I feel like a kid in a candy store and I can't wait to find more.


I know that feeling very well! The Galliano era is my passion and though I keep reading every bit of information I can find, try to watch every video... there always is another bag I´ve never seen before (not in person anyway!) that seems to tell a million stories the way Galliano´s work always does. 
Today another bag from the Trailer Trash collection arrived at my house and fills my heart with pure joy.


----------



## averagejoe

topglamchic said:


> An update...I was choosing between the ultra matte black mini j’adior versus a python diorama. I was able to go to a store and came out with this(the last one in the country). Surprising pick for my first Dior nonetheless, I am very pleased
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4632507
> View attachment 4632508
> 
> The Diorevolution!


Congratulations! I LOVE the Dio(r)evolution bag!


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

I just saw this in store today. I’ve always wanted a small diorama as it is a lot lighter than my chanel boy. 

But is this velvet easy to maintain?

What are your thoughts on the velvet and the color? Should i get it?


----------



## topglamchic

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations! I LOVE the Dio(r)evolution bag!


Thanks average joe.  I am very pleased with this although, I realize that this is not the "gateway" or standard first purchase for a Dior (such as a Lady, or Diorama).  Nevertheless, the gap I was filling in my collection was a need for a black bag that makes a statement.  The Diorevolution makes a statement!


----------



## averagejoe

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> I just saw this in store today. I’ve always wanted a small diorama as it is a lot lighter than my chanel boy.
> 
> But is this velvet easy to maintain?
> 
> What are your thoughts on the velvet and the color? Should i get it?


That's very unique and pretty! I love the crystal detail.

With velvet, avoid pressing anything into it as I find that it shows indentations quite easily. I think that if you love this velvet version, then don't hold back because of worries about how it will wear. It is not that delicate. I got a Gucci velvet bag (my first velvet bag) two months ago because I love how it looks, and even though I have to avoid indentations, it's not much more so than leather which can also show indentations if it gets pressed.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Another Trailer Trash bag for me!
Ta-da... it arrived! To my great pleasure this unusual bag turned up for sale at an affordable price here in Germany.





Even my husband likes it and didn´t critizise my getting another bag so soon. 

I might take it with me to Paris next month. It should be nice with my true vintage 50ies dress I plan to wear for our visit to the Salon Retromobile, a stunning vintage car exposition. (Not a purist choice- I have plenty true vintage 50ies handbags that would be more historically correct- but a statement and some fun visual story telling.)


----------



## thebagqueen

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> I just saw this in store today. I’ve always wanted a small diorama as it is a lot lighter than my chanel boy.
> 
> But is this velvet easy to maintain?
> 
> What are your thoughts on the velvet and the color? Should i get it?



I've seen the velvet and it's so beautiful, especially with the crystal clasp. I only saw the black and the grey, but this color is lovely. My only concern would be getting it dirty. That's why I have shied away from this one.


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

I only saw black and pink. I didn’t know they have grey. Was it a light or dark grey? 

Yes i do agreed. Im afraid of getting it dirty. Even though bags are meant to be worn, i still prefer to have it looking as new as possible. 



thebagqueen said:


> I've seen the velvet and it's so beautiful, especially with the crystal clasp. I only saw the black and the grey, but this color is lovely. My only concern would be getting it dirty. That's why I have shied away from this one.


----------



## thebagqueen

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> I only saw black and pink. I didn’t know they have grey. Was it a light or dark grey?
> 
> Yes i do agreed. Im afraid of getting it dirty. Even though bags are meant to be worn, i still prefer to have it looking as new as possible.



I might be confusing velvet with the satin for the grey. It was a light grey, almost silver, with a champagne gold crystal clasp I think


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Oh ok. Thanks  



thebagqueen said:


> I might be confusing velvet with the satin for the grey. It was a light grey, almost silver, with a champagne gold crystal clasp I think[/QUOT


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

I went to the store again as my SA said she has this one in rose poudre grained calfskin. 

I’m not sure which to pick. 

I think the grained leather will much easier to maintain. The rose poudre color is a very light pink color.

Which one should i get?


----------



## thebagqueen

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> I went to the store again as my SA said she has this one in rose poudre grained calfskin.
> I’m not sure which to pick.
> I think the grained leather will much easier to maintain. The rose poudre color is a very light pink color.
> Which one should i get?



I've seen the rose poudre and it's gorgeous. I was deciding between that and same bag in light blue and ended getting the light blue. 

The grained calf is super easy to maintain. No stains, color transfer or anything so far and have had it close to a year. I prefer calfskin over any other leather from Dior


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Thank you for your advice.

I’ll be going into the store tomorrow to get it. 



thebagqueen said:


> I've seen the rose poudre and it's gorgeous. I was deciding between that and same bag in light blue and ended getting the light blue.
> 
> The grained calf is super easy to maintain. No stains, color transfer or anything so far and have had it close to a year. I prefer calfskin over any other leather from Dior


----------



## topglamchic

As I am new to Dior can someone please explain why/how/which Lady Diors have a flap versus a zipper?  Thank you!


----------



## LadyD21

topglamchic said:


> As I am new to Dior can someone please explain why/how/which Lady Diors have a flap versus a zipper?  Thank you!



I think large is zipper only (someone correct me if I am wrong)

The medium has choices of flap or zipper. It was always zipper until a couple years. The flap makes it easier to access the inside. 

The Mini and macro are flap only as well as the My ABCDior (the small size)


----------



## cowgirlsboots

The announcement for the upcoming Lady Diort Art collection popped up in my inbox. I enjoyed having a look at the pictures and videos (none of the bags will ever be within my price range) and wondered what are your thoughts on this collection? 

I think my favourite is this https://www.dior.com/de_de/products/couture-M0565CJHIX_M928-dior-lady-art-tasche-raqib-shaw one. (The birdcage charm is so adorable!)
https://wwws.dior.com/couture/ecomm...b1/1/d/1576776678_M0565CJHIX_M928_E01_ZHC.jpg

But I really like this one, too- a completely different style. 
https://www.dior.com/de_de/products/couture-M0565SJHEX_M927-dior-lady-art-tasche-kohei-nawa
https://wwws.dior.com/couture/ecomm...8b1/Z/8/1576788303_M0565SJHEX_M927_E03_ZH.jpg

https://www.dior.com/de_de/damenmod...mail&utm_source=newsletter&utm_campaign=dla_4


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

I like the first one too. Absolutely beautiful! 





cowgirlsboots said:


> The announcement for the upcoming Lady Diort Art collection popped up in my inbox. I enjoyed having a look at the pictures and videos (none of the bags will ever be within my price range) and wondered what are your thoughts on this collection?
> 
> I think my favourite is this https://www.dior.com/de_de/products/couture-M0565CJHIX_M928-dior-lady-art-tasche-raqib-shaw one. (The birdcage charm is so adorable!)
> https://wwws.dior.com/couture/ecomm...b1/1/d/1576776678_M0565CJHIX_M928_E01_ZHC.jpg
> 
> But I really like this one, too- a completely different style.
> https://www.dior.com/de_de/products/couture-M0565SJHEX_M927-dior-lady-art-tasche-kohei-nawa
> https://wwws.dior.com/couture/ecomm...8b1/Z/8/1576788303_M0565SJHEX_M927_E03_ZH.jpg
> 
> https://www.dior.com/de_de/damenmod...mail&utm_source=newsletter&utm_campaign=dla_4


----------



## topglamchic

Hello Dior lovers, as I am really studying Dior (without having a nearby store) can someone help me with size comparisons for Lady Diors (micro, mini, small, medium)?  What can fit in each? 

 Thank you in advance to this wonderful community!


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

I have both the mini and the medium size.

Mini, i can fit my iphone 11 pro max, a card holder, key fob, lipstick and lipbalm. 

Medium, i can fit all the above item plus a portable charger, small wallet, sunglasses. There’s still room left if you want to fit more items. 



topglamchic said:


> Hello Dior lovers, as I am really studying Dior (without having a nearby store) can someone help me with size comparisons for Lady Diors (micro, mini, small, medium)?  What can fit in each?
> 
> Thank you in advance to this wonderful community!


----------



## topglamchic

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> I have both the mini and the medium size.
> 
> Mini, i can fit my iphone 11 pro max, a card holder, key fob, lipstick and lipbalm.
> 
> Medium, i can fit all the above item plus a portable charger, small wallet, sunglasses. There’s still room left if you want to fit more items.


This is very helpful. Thank you


----------



## MrsSlocomb

Hi I'm very new to collecting Dior pieces but I just LOVE the animal collection! Has anyone purchased the Tri-pouch? I've heard you can add a chain to the medium size pouch, is this true? What do you use the different size pouches for?
Also, when I was in Vegas I had a very helpful SA.  I know they have piece I want in that store, should I contact him directly to ship it to me from his boutique, or should I just order it online? Do the SA work on commission there?
Thanks!


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Hi,

i do not have this piece but i saw it on a youtube video that you can add your own chain to the medium pouch. For the small one, you can use it as a card case.

yes, they so work on commissions. If you like his service, you can call him and have him ship to you. That way, he can get his commission. He does not get any commissions if you buy it online.



MrsSlocomb said:


> Hi I'm very new to collecting Dior pieces but I just LOVE the animal collection! Has anyone purchased the Tri-pouch? I've heard you can add a chain to the medium size pouch, is this true? What do you use the different size pouches for?
> Also, when I was in Vegas I had a very helpful SA.  I know they have piece I want in that store, should I contact him directly to ship it to me from his boutique, or should I just order it online? Do the SA work on commission there?
> Thanks!


----------



## JlovesLV

hi average joe,
I was searching through the album. I love the look of the velvet diorama. I don’t plan on wearing it on a casual days, only occasionally. Also at the same time, I want the bag to last for a long time in my collection. I prefer the look of the velvet with the crystal details than the other leather. Will the velvet be too high maintenance? I would love to hear your opinion! 


averagejoe said:


> That's very unique and pretty! I love the crystal detail.
> 
> With velvet, avoid pressing anything into it as I find that it shows indentations quite easily. I think that if you love this velvet version, then don't hold back because of worries about how it will wear. It is not that delicate. I got a Gucci velvet bag (my first velvet bag) two months ago because I love how it looks, and even though I have to avoid indentations, it's not much more so than leather which can also show indentations if it gets pressed.


----------



## averagejoe

JlovesLV said:


> hi average joe,
> I was searching through the album. I love the look of the velvet diorama. I don’t plan on wearing it on a casual days, only occasionally. Also at the same time, I want the bag to last for a long time in my collection. I prefer the look of the velvet with the crystal details than the other leather. Will the velvet be too high maintenance? I would love to hear your opinion!


Velvet is not that hard to maintain, especially if you're only planning to use the bag occasionally. Some members here have expressed that they do not like how it shows finger-prints (because the velvet looks "disturbed" when it is touched), but I think that it adds to the look of the velvet. I don't recommend constantly brushing the velvet to give it a uniform look because it is meant to look like it has variations.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

averagejoe said:


> I don't recommend constantly brushing the velvet to give it a uniform look because it is meant to look like it has variations.



To me velvet has to have the variations, too. I don´t own a velvet handbag- so this might be a bit off topic-, but many true vintage velvet dresses from the 50ies and early 60ies. They have kept up very well through being worn, stored, forgotten, washed by me and worn again...  the creases and imprints velvet gets when worn are significant for velvet being velvet to me and make it look rich.


----------



## JlovesLV

averagejoe said:


> Velvet is not that hard to maintain, especially if you're only planning to use the bag occasionally. Some members here have expressed that they do not like how it shows finger-prints (because the velvet looks "disturbed" when it is touched), but I think that it adds to the look of the velvet. I don't recommend constantly brushing the velvet to give it a uniform look because it is meant to look like it has variations.


Thank you so much. You always give great advices.


----------



## MrsSlocomb

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> Hi,
> 
> i do not have this piece but i saw it on a youtube video that you can add your own chain to the medium pouch. For the small one, you can use it as a card case.
> 
> yes, they so work on commissions. If you like his service, you can call him and have him ship to you. That way, he can get his commission. He does not get any commissions if you buy it online.


Thanks for your suggestions.  I called him, and he was able to ship them to me. Cant wait till they arrive!


----------



## innerpeace85

Hi,
I love messenger style bags and when I saw the 30 Montaigne bag in Navy oblique, I loved it and finally pulled the trigger a week back.



Today morning when I was getting ready for work, I saw Dioraddict bag review pop up on my Youtube feed. Then I realized how frequently Dior discontinues a bag and reintroduces a new version - Diorevolution, Dior addict and so many before that. It has got me thinking if this bag will become irrelevant few years or even a year down the line? Should I keep it? What do you think? TIA!


----------



## averagejoe

innerpeace85 said:


> Hi,
> I love messenger style bags and when I saw the 30 Montaigne bag in Navy oblique, I loved it and finally pulled the trigger a week back.
> View attachment 4645950
> 
> 
> Today morning when I was getting ready for work, I saw Dioraddict bag review pop up on my Youtube feed. Then I realized how frequently Dior discontinues a bag and reintroduces a new version - Diorevolution, Dior addict and so many before that. It has got me thinking if this bag will become irrelevant few years or even a year down the line? Should I keep it? What do you think? TIA!


Unless it's the Lady Dior, there is no guarantee that Dior won't discontinue it. However, the 30 Montaigne is poised to replace the Diorama, which had a successful 5-year run. I think the 30 Montaigne will run as long, if not longer.

There is no guarantee at any brand, really, that a bag will be kept as a permanent bag. Chanel has only really kept the Classic Flap, Reissue, and Boy as classics. Vuitton has the Alma, Speedy, and Neverfull. A brand cannot keep too many "classics" because it will cause the brand to stagnate over time.

But I think you should keep your bag. You clearly loved it enough to buy it. That is reason enough to keep it.


----------



## averagejoe

Street-style photos from WWD featuring Dior bags. Dior has certainly gained a lot in popularity. It used to be that their bags weren't featured that much on these style shots:


----------



## michi_chi

averagejoe said:


> Street-style photos from WWD featuring Dior bags. Dior has certainly gained a lot in popularity. It used to be that their bags weren't featured that much on these style shots:



Nice to see the saddle bags making a reappearance


----------



## oni2911

LadyD21 said:


> I think large is zipper only (someone correct me if I am wrong)
> 
> The medium has choices of flap or zipper. It was always zipper until a couple years. The flap makes it easier to access the inside.
> 
> The Mini and macro are flap only as well as the My ABCDior (the small size)



i saw large ones come with flap now for both lambskin and patent calfskin. i think in the future all will all come with the flap


----------



## xlana

I've been planning/wanting to add a Dior bag to my collection for quite some time now, and LOVE the ultra matte collection but I didn't want another black bag and I'm not gravitating towards the nude, white, or navy options. However, I would just be over the moon for gray ultra matte bag - which is why I hope this preview is accurate?? I found it posted on Instagram and it said "Dior Summer 2020 releases" but couldn't corroborate it independently. Does anyone know whether these are accurate?


----------



## averagejoe

xlana said:


> I've been planning/wanting to add a Dior bag to my collection for quite some time now, and LOVE the ultra matte collection but I didn't want another black bag and I'm not gravitating towards the nude, white, or navy options. However, I would just be over the moon for gray ultra matte bag - which is why I hope this preview is accurate?? I found it posted on Instagram and it said "Dior Summer 2020 releases" but couldn't corroborate it independently. Does anyone know whether these are accurate?



There are a lot of greys coming out this collection, including even a new grey strap. So it may be true that they will come out with an ultra-matte grey. There is an ultra-matte grey Lady Dior in the second photo too.


----------



## xlana

averagejoe said:


> There are a lot of greys coming out this collection, including even a new grey strap. So it may be true that they will come out with an ultra-matte grey. There is an ultra-matte grey Lady Dior in the second photo too.



I know!! If this is an accurate representation of summer 2020 releases then my biggest problem will be deciding between the 30 Montaigne or the Lady Dior!


----------



## xlana

I was able to pop into a Dior boutique today and they actually had a sample of the new ultra matte medium Lady Dior in gray! So I think the pictures I posted earlier are accurate for the upcoming collection. The SA said that it will be released either the first or second week of February - so it'll be soon! I went to the 57th Street boutique in Manhattan and the SA said they're already taking preorders for the bag.


----------



## averagejoe

xlana said:


> I was able to pop into a Dior boutique today and they actually had a sample of the new ultra matte medium Lady Dior in gray! So I think the pictures I posted earlier are accurate for the upcoming collection. The SA said that it will be released either the first or second week of February - so it'll be soon! I went to the 57th Street boutique in Manhattan and the SA said they're already taking preorders for the bag.


This is stunning!!! The ultra matte calfskin and the hardware works really well with grey!


----------



## thebagqueen

xlana said:


> I was able to pop into a Dior boutique today and they actually had a sample of the new ultra matte medium Lady Dior in gray! So I think the pictures I posted earlier are accurate for the upcoming collection. The SA said that it will be released either the first or second week of February - so it'll be soon! I went to the 57th Street boutique in Manhattan and the SA said they're already taking preorders for the bag.



That LD matte grey is absolutely gorgeous! I literally just ordered the LD matte nude (arriving tomorrow), but now I'm torn. And I haven't liked the 30M at all, but I love it in the matte grey. Too many great choices right now!


----------



## nashpoo

xlana said:


> I've been planning/wanting to add a Dior bag to my collection for quite some time now, and LOVE the ultra matte collection but I didn't want another black bag and I'm not gravitating towards the nude, white, or navy options. However, I would just be over the moon for gray ultra matte bag - which is why I hope this preview is accurate?? I found it posted on Instagram and it said "Dior Summer 2020 releases" but couldn't corroborate it independently. Does anyone know whether these are accurate?


It's gorgeous!


----------



## averagejoe

nashpoo said:


> It's gorgeous!


Wow!!!


----------



## alwaysneedmorebags

LadyD21 said:


> I think large is zipper only (someone correct me if I am wrong)
> 
> The medium has choices of flap or zipper. It was always zipper until a couple years. The flap makes it easier to access the inside.
> 
> The Mini and macro are flap only as well as the My ABCDior (the small size)


There are new large ones with flap as well.

@topglamchic
Zipper versions are the classic ones. They were designed that way because one shouldn't be able to see in a lady's handbag. The flap versions are the modern, easier to use versions. But zippered bags hold their structure batter, because of how they are made, versus the flap ones - this is particularly true for the large Lady Dior.


----------



## balenciagailove

nashpoo said:


> It's gorgeous!



Wow! I never thought I would like them in matte but they actually look really modern and sleek! Do you think other brands will be going on the matte bandwagon?


----------



## Nadin22

Does somebody know if the Saddle bag will also be available in a soft pink tone for Spring? I missed the candy pink one last year. At the moment the Lady Dior and 30M seem to be in focus.


----------



## nashpoo

Nadin22 said:


> Does somebody know if the Saddle bag will also be available in a soft pink tone for Spring? I missed the candy pink one last year. At the moment the Lady Dior and 30M seem to be in focus.


No  this is the only "pink/red "coming out


----------



## Nadin22

What a pity....  
Thanks for your reply.
Maybe I should decide for another style...?


----------



## coreenmd

Nadin22 said:


> Does somebody know if the Saddle bag will also be available in a soft pink tone for Spring? I missed the candy pink one last year. At the moment the Lady Dior and 30M seem to be in focus.


there seems to be a rosy pink fabric/canvas one here. so pretty!


----------



## Boho-Angel

pixiedust82 said:


> View attachment 4663570
> 
> there seems to be a rosy pink fabric/canvas one here. so pretty!


Oh wow, is that a black grained leather with Rose Gold Hardware (or am I wishfully hallucinating?) ???


----------



## averagejoe

Dior bags were usually rarely spotted/photographed on the street style shots during New York Fashion week. It's nice to see more Dior now (photos from WWD):















Dior Street Chic bag:


----------



## Cocolightning

Does anyone know if the blush myabc dior bag would be readily available in London boutiques? Plan to stop by next next week and was wondering if I should order it online ~


----------



## averagejoe

Street style shot from London fashion week (from WWD) featuring the Diorissimo shoulder bag from the Galliano days:


----------



## averagejoe

Cocolightning said:


> Does anyone know if the blush myabc dior bag would be readily available in London boutiques? Plan to stop by next next week and was wondering if I should order it online ~


Yes, it is available at 6 locations in London, according to the UK Dior website. You should be able to walk into any of the boutiques and concessions and purchase one.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

cowgirlsboots said:


> The announcement for the upcoming Lady Diort Art collection popped up in my inbox. I enjoyed having a look at the pictures and videos (none of the bags will ever be within my price range) and wondered what are your thoughts on this collection?
> 
> I think my favourite is this https://www.dior.com/de_de/products/couture-M0565CJHIX_M928-dior-lady-art-tasche-raqib-shaw one. (The birdcage charm is so adorable!)
> https://wwws.dior.com/couture/ecomm...b1/1/d/1576776678_M0565CJHIX_M928_E01_ZHC.jpg
> 
> But I really like this one, too- a completely different style.
> https://www.dior.com/de_de/products/couture-M0565SJHEX_M927-dior-lady-art-tasche-kohei-nawa
> https://wwws.dior.com/couture/ecomm...8b1/Z/8/1576788303_M0565SJHEX_M927_E03_ZH.jpg
> 
> https://www.dior.com/de_de/damenmod...mail&utm_source=newsletter&utm_campaign=dla_4



We went to Paris last week and my husband made me go into the Dior boutique at the Champs Elysees. I was really nervous about it, but he edged me on. I´m grateful he did! A very nice SA gave me a very warm welcome and even though I honestly explained this was my first ever visit to a Dior store and I was just looking she gave me a full tour of the location, showing me all the different bags. Then she took me to the Art Bag display. Wow! They all are beautiful in person. She was rather amazed I had seen all the bags online before and watched the videos and handed me the black and red Kohei Nawa bag to try on in front of the mirror- I won´t ever forget the feeling!


----------



## Megs

cowgirlsboots said:


> We went to Paris last week and my husband made me go into the Dior boutique at the Champs Elysees. I was really nervous about it, but he edged me on. I´m grateful he did! A very nice SA gave me a very warm welcome and even though I honestly explained this was my first ever visit to a Dior store and I was just looking she gave me a full tour of the location, showing me all the different bags. Then she took me to the Art Bag display. Wow! They all are beautiful in person. She was rather amazed I had seen all the bags online before and watched the videos and handed me the black and red Kohei Nawa bag to try on in front of the mirror- I won´t ever forget the feeling!



Popping by and just read this - what a lovely experience for you!! That is EXACTLY how it should be!!


----------



## averagejoe

cowgirlsboots said:


> We went to Paris last week and my husband made me go into the Dior boutique at the Champs Elysees. I was really nervous about it, but he edged me on. I´m grateful he did! A very nice SA gave me a very warm welcome and even though I honestly explained this was my first ever visit to a Dior store and I was just looking she gave me a full tour of the location, showing me all the different bags. Then she took me to the Art Bag display. Wow! They all are beautiful in person. She was rather amazed I had seen all the bags online before and watched the videos and handed me the black and red Kohei Nawa bag to try on in front of the mirror- I won´t ever forget the feeling!


Reminds me of my experiences in New York and Cannes. Although I didn't buy anything, the SAs took me on a tour of the boutique and it was like heaven! In both cases, the SAs let me try on some one-of-a-kind watches with prices that I would never be able to afford (they are literally one-of-a-kind, like the only one in the world). They just wanted me to have a great experience, which I did.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

averagejoe said:


> Reminds me of my experiences in New York and Cannes. Although I didn't buy anything, the SAs took me on a tour of the boutique and it was like heaven! In both cases, the SAs let me try on some one-of-a-kind watches with prices that I would never be able to afford (they are literally one-of-a-kind, like the only one in the world). They just wanted me to have a great experience, which I did.


It was pure magic to me - an experience I´ll never forget. My man said I had stars sparkling from my eyes. Hadn´t I loved Dior before I´d certainly would do so now and forever. I´ll always be thankful to the charming SA.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

My dose of Dior from Paris: Diva boots



Honestly I have no idea where I could wear them, but I couldn´t resist... who knows when there´s be another pair in my size, halfway decent state and at a halfway affordable price... 

Here are my Diva bag and shoes.


----------



## topglamchic

I am completely smitten with Dior!  This new collection as well as the Fall/Winter 2020 collection is incredible.  I am working on staying the course and obtaining a Lady Dior.  Can you help me understand the difference in straps?  I am interested in a mini (specifically the Mini Lady Dior with Wavy Shiny Crinkled Lambskin).  Online this has a chain strap however, the other LD's have thicker straps.  I am curious as to what you think of the chain link straps and which size of LD's have the thicker straps.

TIA ( I don't have a Dior nearby I am completely dependent on this great forum


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

The smallest size is the mini lady dior and it comes with the chain strap.

The next size up would be the My Lady Dior. That one comes with the thicker leather strap. 




topglamchic said:


> I am completely smitten with Dior!  This new collection as well as the Fall/Winter 2020 collection is incredible.  I am working on staying the course and obtaining a Lady Dior.  Can you help me understand the difference in straps?  I am interested in a mini (specifically the Mini Lady Dior with Wavy Shiny Crinkled Lambskin).  Online this has a chain strap however, the other LD's have thicker straps.  I am curious as to what you think of the chain link straps and which size of LD's have the thicker straps.
> 
> TIA ( I don't have a Dior nearby I am completely dependent on this great forum


----------



## justwantamini

I've noticed that there's a new all black oblique in the montaigne and I LOOOVE it. 
but it's only showing up on the Europe site 
Does anyone know if new items launch in Europe and eventually make its way to the states??


----------



## averagejoe

justwantamini said:


> I've noticed that there's a new all black oblique in the montaigne and I LOOOVE it.
> but it's only showing up on the Europe site
> Does anyone know if new items launch in Europe and eventually make its way to the states??


It depends. Some items don't make it, although most of them do. A black Oblique 30Montaigne sounds like it would sell super well, so I can't imagine it not getting to the US.

Europe and Asia do get most of the new releases first.


----------



## averagejoe

Some WWD street style shots from Paris Fashion Week featuring Dior bags (including the old Rasta and Street Chic bags):


----------



## averagejoe

Some streetwear shots from Paris Fashion Week (from Vogue.com):


----------



## averagejoe

New Dior watches:

Dior Grand Bal Ruban Rose watch






Grand Bal Supernatural N1


----------



## averagejoe

More new Grand Bal watches!


----------



## averagejoe

WHOA! The new Grand Bal watches are so nice! They seem to have a masquerade version:


----------



## averagejoe

Dior Grand Bal Masqué


----------



## Bananatree

Hi, I am not sure I am in the right chat here. I am a huge fan of Granville bags, I have got 6 different models. However, I am getting really frustrated because 4 of my 6 straps got broken. 2 straps just burst and tore in the place where the leather padded part starts. The other 2 metal fasten ripped off. 
Since granville bags are not being produced any more, I bought the most of them on ebay, therefore have no original receipt and cannot have the straps replaced at a dior butique. A new dior granville strap is around 240,-€ which is not a fortune, but I am really disappointed that I have had to replace 4 orginal dior straps at all. 
Is anybody experiencing the same?


----------



## Pinkie*

Joe is the green one same colour as mine 





averagejoe said:


> Some streetwear shots from Paris Fashion Week (from Vogue.com):


Joe


----------



## averagejoe

Pinkie* said:


> Joe is the green one same colour as mine
> Joe


Not sure because of the lighting but it does look similar.


----------



## Pinkie*

averagejoe said:


> Not sure because of the lighting but it does look similar.


seeing this pic I really dont need a strap


----------



## averagejoe

Pinkie* said:


> seeing this pic I really dont need a strap


I agree. The Lady Dior looks amazing hand-carried.


----------



## 856900

Hello all!
This is my first post in this chat but I am desperate! I am hoping someone can help me. I have been looking for the Dior saddle bag in a specific print for quite some time now and was wondering if anyone knows where I could find it or why I can't. I will attach a link with the photo but everyone probably knows what the print is. I am looking for Carrie Bradshaw's saddle bag, which appears to be a white bag with a gold and pink chain link print. I have been looking for it on every resell website imaginable and have yet to find this bag anywhere! If someone could help me in finding it I would appreciate your help greatly! Thank youhttps://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/7-iconic-sex-city-fashion-items-can-still-buy-today-190125443.html


----------



## averagejoe

856900 said:


> Hello all!
> This is my first post in this chat but I am desperate! I am hoping someone can help me. I have been looking for the Dior saddle bag in a specific print for quite some time now and was wondering if anyone knows where I could find it or why I can't. I will attach a link with the photo but everyone probably knows what the print is. I am looking for Carrie Bradshaw's saddle bag, which appears to be a white bag with a gold and pink chain link print. I have been looking for it on every resell website imaginable and have yet to find this bag anywhere! If someone could help me in finding it I would appreciate your help greatly! Thank youhttps://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/7-iconic-sex-city-fashion-items-can-still-buy-today-190125443.html


Do you mean the first image where the Saddle is white with pink and beige, or the second denim one?

I see these periodically on Ebay.


----------



## BB8

BB8 said:


> Small Book Tote
> View attachment 4700209


I am surprised to see my photo in this thread as I never posted in this thread, and I did not receive any notification. Moderators, any idea?


----------



## 856900

averagejoe said:


> Do you mean the first image where the Saddle is white with pink and beige, or the second denim one?
> 
> I see these periodically on Ebay.


 
Hi! Yes I am talking about the first one with a gold pink chain link pattern.


----------



## averagejoe

BB8 said:


> I am surprised to see my photo in this thread as I never posted in this thread, and I did not receive any notification. Moderators, any idea?


I copied it there as reference. I copy posts to our Reference Library so that when threads like the Book Tote thread in the main Dior forum get buried with other posts in the future and becomes hard to find, members can still go to the Reference Library and find pictures of bags relatively easily. I sometimes have to edit the content to follow the formatting of the Reference Library posts so that they don't incite replies, since the Reference Library is for photos only.


----------



## BB8

averagejoe said:


> I copied it there as reference. I copy posts to our Reference Library so that when threads like the Book Tote thread in the main Dior forum get buried with other posts in the future and becomes hard to find, members can still go to the Reference Library and find pictures of bags relatively easily. I sometimes have to edit the content to follow the formatting of the Reference Library posts so that they don't incite replies, since the Reference Library is for photos only.


I see.  Thank you for the detailed explanation.


----------



## Boho-Angel

DoggieBags said:


> I’d been thinking about the matte hardware bags for awhile and finally decided on this Matte Indigo Blue Stamped Grain Calfskin 30 Montaigne.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4667260


Gorgeous bag, may I ask how well is the Navy hardware holding up???


----------



## Boho-Angel

mac01 said:


> Navy with Matte hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4671857


Gorgeous bag, may I ask how well is the Navy hardware holding up???


----------



## mac01

cally82 said:


> Gorgeous bag, may I ask how well is the Navy hardware holding up???


Thank you. I used this bag for two weeks straight when I bought it and while it is still quite new, it looks brand new. I was also tempted by the Matte black version but I have way too many Black bags and glad I went with the Navy in the end.


----------



## DoggieBags

cally82 said:


> Gorgeous bag, may I ask how well is the Navy hardware holding up???


Thanks! I only managed to use mine a few times before we all had to shelter in place. So far not a mark on the hardware.


----------



## cloudwl

Hello beautiful people,
I hope everyone is doing well during this COVID 19 pandemic. Does anyone knows if Saks or Nordstrom carries Dior Handbags? If so any recommended Sales Rep info?

Thank you and wish everyone healthy and safe!


----------



## averagejoe

cloudwl said:


> Hello beautiful people,
> I hope everyone is doing well during this COVID 19 pandemic. Does anyone knows if Saks or Nordstrom carries Dior Handbags? If so any recommended Sales Rep info?
> 
> Thank you and wish everyone healthy and safe!


Some Saks and Nordstrom locations have Dior concessions. They are owned and operated by Dior so they do not participate in store promotions offered by Saks and Nordstrom.

Hopefully someone can provide you a good sales rep contact.


----------



## cloudwl

averagejoe said:


> Some Saks and Nordstrom locations have Dior concessions. They are owned and operated by Dior so they do not participate in store promotions offered by Saks and Nordstrom.
> 
> Hopefully someone can provide you a good sales rep contact.


Thanks averagejoe! Hopefully someone will be able to assist me here! Stay safe!


----------



## cali_to_ny

cloudwl said:


> Thanks averagejoe! Hopefully someone will be able to assist me here! Stay safe!


Super nice lady at the Saks Dior boutique in NYC:
Timea Lucza
Sales Associate
Christian Dior Couture
Saks New York
611 Fifth Avenue　
New York, NY 10022 　
Phone : +1(646)920-1076
E-mail Address: tlucza@christiandior.com


----------



## cloudwl

cali_to_ny said:


> Super nice lady at the Saks Dior boutique in NYC:
> Timea Lucza
> Sales Associate
> Christian Dior Couture
> Saks New York
> 611 Fifth Avenue
> New York, NY 10022
> Phone : +1(646)920-1076
> E-mail Address: tlucza@christiandior.com


Thank you!!! I really appreciate your help. Stay safe!!


----------



## cali_to_ny

cloudwl said:


> Thank you!!! I really appreciate your help. Stay safe!!


You're very welcome and you too!


----------



## MrsSlocomb

Has anyone had their SA text them asking if you are ok?  I feel like I should buy something but there is nothing at his boutique that I want.  I want to order some things from the website. But I want to give him some commission, can I call him to source something for me that is at another store? Will that get him some commission?


----------



## averagejoe

MrsSlocomb said:


> Has anyone had their SA text them asking if you are ok?  I feel like I should buy something but there is nothing at his boutique that I want.  I want to order some things from the website. But I want to give him some commission, can I call him to source something for me that is at another store? Will that get him some commission?


Some SAs are just following up with customers. Don't feel pressured to buy something. I'm not sure if the SAs are even selling boutique merchandise during this time with the boutique closures. I guess you can ask to see if he can source something from a different location and have it shipped to you.


----------



## bellaluxe22

Hello everyone! I hope everyone is well and safe during this uncertain time  
I'm new to this blog and I wanted to seek some advice regarding my first Vintage Lady Dior Purchase! I've been browsing around and found 2 bags that I'm definitely interested in investing. I'm a little unsure which one to pick though, so the first Lady Dior is a Black Nylon Quilted Cannage with Silver hardware, price is about $500 excluding taxes. The bag is in great condition from what I can tell with the seller's photos and I'm pretty drawn to it because it would be a great everyday bag and I think it would hold it's integrity longer. I've attached photos for everyone's reference 

On the other hand, there is a Lady Dior in Lambskin with gold hardware at fraction of the cost of the Nylon one. The auction is ending on Wednesday evening and the current bid price is $270! This one is also in good condition with minor scuffings mainly on the edge of the bag. I also like that it's in Gold hardware because it looks classier, but I'm worried it would look too mature for my style and would have trouble wearing it as often as I'd like. I like enjoying my bags and being able to wear them out without it being too in your face at the same time. 

I wanted to get everyone's opinion on the longevity of a Nylon Lady Dior vs a Lambskin one. Which is a better investment piece? Please share your thoughts and experiences with Vintage Lady Diors, I would love to hear all of them and learn how to properly care and invest in such a lovely classic bag!

Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

bellaluxe22 said:


> Hello everyone! I hope everyone is well and safe during this uncertain time
> I'm new to this blog and I wanted to seek some advice regarding my first Vintage Lady Dior Purchase! I've been browsing around and found 2 bags that I'm definitely interested in investing. I'm a little unsure which one to pick though, so the first Lady Dior is a Black Nylon Quilted Cannage with Silver hardware, price is about $500 excluding taxes. The bag is in great condition from what I can tell with the seller's photos and I'm pretty drawn to it because it would be a great everyday bag and I think it would hold it's integrity longer. I've attached photos for everyone's reference
> 
> On the other hand, there is a Lady Dior in Lambskin with gold hardware at fraction of the cost of the Nylon one. The auction is ending on Wednesday evening and the current bid price is $270! This one is also in good condition with minor scuffings mainly on the edge of the bag. I also like that it's in Gold hardware because it looks classier, but I'm worried it would look too mature for my style and would have trouble wearing it as often as I'd like. I like enjoying my bags and being able to wear them out without it being too in your face at the same time.
> 
> I wanted to get everyone's opinion on the longevity of a Nylon Lady Dior vs a Lambskin one. Which is a better investment piece? Please share your thoughts and experiences with Vintage Lady Diors, I would love to hear all of them and learn how to properly care and invest in such a lovely classic bag!
> 
> Thank you!


The nylon piece is very hard-wearing, but when you receive it, there is a chance that it is sticky all over. You can clean it with a cloth, a bit of dish soap, and water. This happens a lot with old nylon and microfiber pieces. 

That being said, the nylon Lady Dior bags look less classic than the leather ones. If you can get it for a great price then of course! But if they were the same price as the leather version, then I would go for the leather version instead.


----------



## averagejoe

Harper's Bazaar Arabia featured a beautiful editorial on Dior watches. I love how Dior makes their watches perfect even for day wear, without making them look so precious that they are only meant to be worn for glamorous evenings. The Grand Bal watches are a perfect way to add beautiful couture glamour to a day look.


----------



## smithmary01

Nice


----------



## topglamchic

Would anyone want to chit chat about Lady Dior bags in exotic skin (python, crocodile,etc.).  I am curious about prices (for a mini or small)?  Any pictures and opinions.  There aren't anyone the website, unfortunately.  
Thanks!


----------



## DoggieBags

It occurred to me when people were chatting on a different brand forum on how to disinfect our bags that I may have actually found a use for the small Dior rimowa crossbody . When they first came out I thought they were too small for me and rather expensive. But now I’m thinking this is a bag I can use my disinfectant wipes on without worrying about damaging the exterior! https://www.dior.com/en_us/mens-fas...VBO21Ch3oTAwiEAAYAiAAEgKbe_D_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## DoggieBags

topglamchic said:


> Would anyone want to chit chat about Lady Dior bags in exotic skin (python, crocodile,etc.).  I am curious about prices (for a mini or small)?  Any pictures and opinions.  There aren't anyone the website, unfortunately.
> Thanks!


I don’t have a Lady Dior in Python but I do have 2 other Dior bags in Python and find them too fragile and I am careful with my bags. The scales curled up within a year and there is nothing Dior can do to fix the problem. I have Python bags from fendi and Tods that are at least 10 years old that are still fine today. However, the lizard and alligator bags Dior makes are quite durable. Of course you do have to take care not to get them wet so they need a little bit more babying than the calfskin and lambskin versions. Lighter colored lizard has a tendency to yellow over time but darker colored lizard holds its color very well over time.  Small alligator Lady Dior would run about $25-$27k. A mini alligator Lady Dior would be about $21.5k


----------



## DoggieBags

averagejoe said:


> Harper's Bazaar Arabia featured a beautiful editorial on Dior watches. I love how Dior makes their watches perfect even for day wear, without making them look so precious that they are only meant to be worn for glamorous evenings. The Grand Bal watches are a perfect way to add beautiful couture glamour to a day look.


Love Dior watches. And they make bracelets, rings and necklace pendants that match some of the watch designs too.


----------



## milodrinker

Hallo ladies. Am looking for the Dioriviera Toile de Jouy Mitzah in light pink. It’s sold out in my country so wondering if anyone knows an SA in UK or USA that can ship overseas?


----------



## louboutincherie

Anyone know if will be a price increase in Dior like in the other luxury brands?


----------



## Usagilove

louboutincherie said:


> Anyone know if will be a price increase in Dior like in the other luxury brands?


I also heard rumours that Dior price will go up just not sure about the date...


----------



## DoggieBags

Usagilove said:


> I also heard rumours that Dior price will go up just not sure about the date...


It would be astonishingly tone deaf if Dior raises prices at any time this year. Luxury goods sales had been weakening for a few months before the pandemic. I can’t imagine that sales will be stronger when all countries finally reopen their economies. After Several months of not shopping, I do miss going out and looking at pretty things. But I’ve also realized that it makes no sense to buy more expensive bags when shops reopen because I don’t see going to our eat at restaurants or going anywhere that involves large groups of people in close proximity until there is an effective treatment and/or a vaccine. A price increase would just make me more determined to not buy a thing for the rest of the year. Jmo


----------



## Mikemmz

Happy new year? lol


----------



## katyyu2001

Hello, I want to buy a dior bag..debating 
*MEDIUM BOIS DE ROSE LADY D-LITE EMBROIDERED CANNAGE BAG *(i like this pink and it's the newest for this season but i am thinking if the fabric is worth the price) ? 
*or 
MY ABCDIOR LAMBSKIN BAG white *
I like this style and this small size but i am debating if it will be easily dirty for white color, but it's an older style 
*what do you guys think? 
*


----------



## imbaghappy

I've been reading about a rumored price increase for Dior soon. Will this include the shoes?? I've been holding off on buying the Walk n Dior sneakers until after quarantine; but I might just order now if the price might increase.


----------



## snoopysleepy

imbaghappy said:


> I've been reading about a rumored price increase for Dior soon. Will this include the shoes?? I've been holding off on buying the Walk n Dior sneakers until after quarantine; but I might just order now if the price might increase.


Oh no..... it's like a chain reaction, domino effect. LV, then Chanel, and now Dior too?


----------



## Nikki PHAN

imbaghappy said:


> I've been reading about a rumored price increase for Dior soon. Will this include the shoes?? I've been holding off on buying the Walk n Dior sneakers until after quarantine; but I might just order now if the price might increase.




Where did you get the info from? Is it reliable??


----------



## imbaghappy

Nikki PHAN said:


> Where did you get the info from? Is it reliable??


From a bag chat group I'm part of on FB... Says they heard it from an SA.

I went ahead and ordered the shoes already. The exchange rate went down; so the price decreased a bit from when I first inquired with the personal shopper so that's good... about 12% less than local retail.


----------



## Nikki PHAN

imbaghappy said:


> From a bag chat group I'm part of on FB... Says they heard it from an SA.
> 
> I went ahead and ordered the shoes already. The exchange rate went down; so the price decreased a bit from when I first inquired with the personal shopper so that's good... about 12% less than local retail.


Thank you so much for the info. 

Im thinking to get a saddle not sure if i should..


----------



## thkred

Nikki PHAN said:


> Thank you so much for the info.
> 
> Im thinking to get a saddle not sure if i should..


I"m on the hunt trying to decide what saddle to buy now too and feeling the pressure of a potential increase in prices.  Sophie Shohet mentioned on her youtube upload on Sunday....if you are debating from another luxury brand...recommend buy soon as anticipating all may do an increase especially being under LVMH and seeing many do the raise and take the "pandemic" excuse.


----------



## lovieluvslux

I'm hearing about increase already on YT.



imbaghappy said:


> I've been reading about a rumored price increase for Dior soon. Will this include the shoes?? I've been holding off on buying the Walk n Dior sneakers until after quarantine; but I might just order now if the price might increase.


----------



## goldenfountain

imbaghappy said:


> I've been reading about a rumored price increase for Dior soon. Will this include the shoes?? I've been holding off on buying the Walk n Dior sneakers until after quarantine; but I might just order now if the price might increase.


I want to know if this includes shoes too..


----------



## Cookie18

Al


cali_to_ny said:


> Super nice lady at the Saks Dior boutique in NYC:
> Timea Lucza
> Sales Associate
> Christian Dior Couture
> Saks New York
> 611 Fifth Avenue
> New York, NY 10022
> Phone : +1(646)920-1076
> E-mail Address: tlucza@christiandior.com


Also recommend Timea. She’s lovely and great!


----------



## Stratford

Has anyone ever used scotch guard on the new canvas Lady Dior Bags for Summer? I am drooling over the grey canvas, but it seems so impractical. Thoughts? 

I am scared of the book totes for the same reasons. I love the look, but scared I will ruin them.


----------



## averagejoe

Stratford said:


> Has anyone ever used scotch guard on the new canvas Lady Dior Bags for Summer? I am drooling over the grey canvas, but it seems so impractical. Thoughts?
> 
> I am scared of the book totes for the same reasons. I love the look, but scared I will ruin them.


I really don't recommend spraying Scotch-guard on. It can darken the canvas, worse than if you got it slightly dirty.


----------



## helenanoah

imbaghappy said:


> I've been reading about a rumored price increase for Dior soon. Will this include the shoes?? I've been holding off on buying the Walk n Dior sneakers until after quarantine; but I might just order now if the price might increase.



Really? Oh nooo


----------



## innerpeace85

Hi,
I heard Neiman Marcus now carries Dior RTW in certain locations. Does anybody have a NM Dior SA and could you please share their contact details? Thanks!


----------



## Myybags

Hello! Hope everyone is well. Does anyone knows how to “detangle” the chain on the diorama? As I realised the chain is not in line. I dont dare to force it as I dont want the gold to tarnish. Let me know if anyone knows of any possible solutions? (: thanks in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

Myybags said:


> Hello! Hope everyone is well. Does anyone knows how to “detangle” the chain on the diorama? As I realised the chain is not in line. I dont dare to force it as I dont want the gold to tarnish. Let me know if anyone knows of any possible solutions? (: thanks in advance!


May I please ask where you got your Diorama from? The chain has a manufacturing detail that looks abnormal (maybe it is just the lighting).


----------



## Myybags

averagejoe said:


> May I please ask where you got your Diorama from? The chain has a manufacturing detail that looks abnormal (maybe it is just the lighting).



Hi! I got it from Dior Melbourne store (:


----------



## averagejoe

Myybags said:


> Hi! I got it from Dior Melbourne store (:


If you try to move the rivet that is out of place back into position, then it should not scratch the other links as much as you think. Be sure to work with the chain when it is "relaxed" (as in when the strap isn't holding up the bag, and is sitting on a surface instead) so that it makes it easier to move the rivet around.


----------



## nomoreconversations

Does Dior.com restock often? Specifically looking at an SLG, out of stock online but apparently my local store has limited stock. Wondering if I should try and wait to see if I can buy it online or just pick it up from the store.


----------



## nomoreconversations

nomoreconversations said:


> Does Dior.com restock often? Specifically looking at an SLG, out of stock online but apparently my local store has limited stock. Wondering if I should try and wait to see if I can buy it online or just pick it up from the store.


The item was back in stock after a day lol. Nevermind


----------



## AnnMGM

Good afternoon. Can anyone tell me how much this is worth used ?


----------



## AnnMGM

More pics.


----------



## averagejoe

AnnMGM said:


> More pics.


This is hard to say. The unstructured Lady Dior lambskin bags were not popular as most people on the resale market are looking to buy the classic structured Lady Dior bag. Try listing it with a reserve on Ebay to see how much the minimum bid is pushed up to.


----------



## LadyRabbit

Hi what are your guys thoughts on the ABC Lady Dior? I'm just like wondering compared to the medium Lady Dior as for an everyday bag?


----------



## Bentley1

Hi!
Not sure if it’s ok to ask in here, 
I’m looking for an SA at the Dior Boutique at the Rodeo Drive Beverly Hills location. Can anyone kindly share an SA at this location please! DM would be perfect thank you in advance


----------



## ThisVNchick

I've recently fallen back in love with the Lady Dior and would like to purchase one before the next increase (SA says July 2nd is the date to beat). Do I go with the medium blush or the lotus mini? The lotus mini is what got captured my attention recently when I was browsing the Dior site but the medium blush is the more iconic size. Open to all inputs!


----------



## averagejoe

ThisVNchick said:


> I've recently fallen back in love with the Lady Dior and would like to purchase one before the next increase (SA says July 2nd is the date to beat). Do I go with the medium blush or the lotus mini? The lotus mini is what got captured my attention recently when I was browsing the Dior site but the medium blush is the more iconic size. Open to all inputs!


Go with the Lotus mini. Usually going with what caught your attention originally is a good way to decide.


----------



## Sunshine888

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> I have both the mini and the medium size.
> 
> Mini, i can fit my iphone 11 pro max, a card holder, key fob, lipstick and lipbalm.
> 
> Medium, i can fit all the above item plus a portable charger, small wallet, sunglasses. There’s still room left if you want to fit more items.


Is the medium a good size for evening or would you recommend a small?


----------



## Sunshine888

averagejoe said:


> Dior bags were usually rarely spotted/photographed on the street style shots during New York Fashion week. It's nice to see more Dior now (photos from WWD):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dior Street Chic bag:


Is the 1st pic of the the lady dior a medium or a large?


----------



## averagejoe

Sunshine888 said:


> Is the 1st pic of the the lady dior a medium or a large?


That's the medium size


----------



## Sunshine888

averagejoe said:


> That's the medium size


Thank you


----------



## alwayscindyxd

I went into the Dior boutique today; it's confirmed that the Lady Dior Medium and Small sizes will be going up $450 on July 2nd. Is it true that they don't make Lady Diors with the yellow gold hardware anymore? The SA at the boutique said that only silver and champagne gold hardware is being offered, so I opted for the champagne gold although I wanted the yellow gold hardware. This was quite shocking since I thought the yellow gold hardware was quite popular?


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

For evening, i would recommend the mini, since it has the chain strap. 



Sunshine888 said:


> Is the medium a good size for evening or would you recommend a small?


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

I personally like the blush better. I used to like the lotus but when I went to the store again last week, I like the blush better.



ThisVNchick said:


> I've recently fallen back in love with the Lady Dior and would like to purchase one before the next increase (SA says July 2nd is the date to beat). Do I go with the medium blush or the lotus mini? The lotus mini is what got captured my attention recently when I was browsing the Dior site but the medium blush is the more iconic size. Open to all inputs!


----------



## Yelene Chrycy

I have this Dior saddle bag.  It is in great condition for being a vintage bag.  I was wondering how much money I could get for it and is it worth to hang on to it?


----------



## averagejoe

Yelene Chrycy said:


> I have this Dior saddle bag.  It is in great condition for being a vintage bag.  I was wondering how much money I could get for it and is it worth to hang on to it?
> 
> View attachment 4775775


You can try listing this on Ebay to see. Currently the vintage Saddles are selling between $600-$800 with few being lower or slightly higher due to condition and style.


----------



## tutu2008

Has anyone done a “Create Your Own” Dior belt? Excited to see that option on the website, though the combo I want is “coming soon” ..


----------



## Chany214

Hi everyone,

I’m having a bit of a dilemma and any comments will be appreciated. I bought a preloved patent lady dior some months ago. It looked fine in the listing but when I paid, the seller show me the bag in a clearer light and it looked awful and discoloured(First 3 photos). I stupidly thought it was repairable as I didn’t know anything about patent leather at the time so I went ahead to purchase it. What I want to know now is if a colour change was made to the bag by the seller. That was what I thought initially because of the colour combination but I’ve just seen someone else list a bag for sale with the same red and fuschia combination.


----------



## averagejoe

Chany214 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I’m having a bit of a dilemma and any comments will be appreciated. I bought a preloved patent lady dior some months ago. It looked fine in the listing but when I paid, the seller show me the bag in a clearer light and it looked awful and discoloured(First 3 photos). I stupidly thought it was repairable as I didn’t know anything about patent leather at the time so I went ahead to purchase it. What I want to know now is if a colour change was made to the bag by the seller. That was what I thought initially because of the colour combination but I’ve just seen someone else list a bag for sale with the same red and fuschia combination.
> 
> View attachment 4785517
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785518
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785519
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785520
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785521
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785522
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785523
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785524
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785525
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785526
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785527
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785528


The patent (plastic) layer on top of the leather has oxidized, meaning it has yellowed. It is a common problem with all types of patent leather, especially if it has been stored in warm, humid places and/or exposed to lots of sunlight. The fuchsia colour of the non-patent leather details is much closer to what the colour should be. The yellowing of the clear plastic layer on top of the fuchsia leather has turned the colour into a warmer pink.


----------



## CoCoBelle

Cookie18 said:


> Al
> 
> Also recommend Timea. She’s lovely and great!


Agreed! Timea is an amazing SA!


----------



## tonkatsubim

Hi everyone!
I wasn't sure where to ask and I didn't want to post it on the authentication thread in case RTW is not allowed. Recently, I've been into purchasing older Dior pieces from Japan. Does anyone know whether this is a genuine dior piece? Or if those tags/labels are correct from that time? I believe it's from 2003 - Pre-fall? or Pre-spring? collection? 


Thanks in advance


----------



## whitedollx

alwayscindyxd said:


> I went into the Dior boutique today; it's confirmed that the Lady Dior Medium and Small sizes will be going up $450 on July 2nd. Is it true that they don't make Lady Diors with the yellow gold hardware anymore? The SA at the boutique said that only silver and champagne gold hardware is being offered, so I opted for the champagne gold although I wanted the yellow gold hardware. This was quite shocking since I thought the yellow gold hardware was quite popular?



Gosh! Is this in usd?

I enquired about the Lady dior in silver hardware today, the SA said it only comes in 1 colour now, champagne (which looks like silver with a hint of gold)


----------



## averagejoe

Dior pop-up shop in Capri


----------



## mishka99

Dear owners of Montagne 30 bags, I wonder if this bag is on the heavier or lighter side in terms of weight. I am eyeing this bag for everyday wear, so this aspect of the bag is important for me.


----------



## goldenfountain

Has anyone bought Dior shoes or anything from Saks? I was looking for something in my size and my Dior boutique SA said there was 1 pair in my size in the entire US, but I have to pay for shipping.

However, on contacting a Saks SA, he has the same pair (my size) readily available, so I bought them through Saks, with free shipping. Now I'm wondering if I could trust the authenticity. 

Do Saks and the boutique have different stockists/supply?


----------



## Venessa84

goldenfountain said:


> Has anyone bought Dior shoes or anything from Saks? I was looking for something in my size and my Dior boutique SA said there was 1 pair in my size in the entire US, but I have to pay for shipping.
> 
> However, on contacting a Saks SA, he has the same pair (my size) readily available, so I bought them through Saks, with free shipping. Now I'm wondering if I could trust the authenticity.
> 
> Do Saks and the boutique have different stockists/supply?



Department stores have their own stock and wouldn’t have access to what a boutique has in stock. I would not be concerned with authenticity from Saks or any department store.


----------



## goldenfountain

Venessa84 said:


> Department stores have their own stock and wouldn’t have access to what a boutique has in stock. I would not be concerned with authenticity from Saks or any department store.


Glad to hear that. Thank you!!!


----------



## Mtedja

Hi all lady dior owners and averagejoe, do you have any experience with the top handle stuck when we lift up the top handle? Also when want to lift down it stuck again? It has been like that since i received the preloved bag i bought from reseller. I see that what makes stuck is that the below part of top handle clashed with the top leather part of the bag. The postion of the top handle when resting is right beside the top of the bag. Is it nornal? as i find its very annoying everytime wants to grab the bag, the top handle stucks and u have to make sure it doesnt clash each other. I cant bring to the boutique as i bought without any receipt and the card is empty and no stamp in the card. I attach the picture as reference. Thank you all.


----------



## averagejoe

Mtedja said:


> Hi all lady dior owners and averagejoe, do you have any experience with the top handle stuck when we lift up the top handle? Also when want to lift down it stuck again? It has been like that since i received the preloved bag i bought from reseller. I see that what makes stuck is that the below part of top handle clashed with the top leather part of the bag. The postion of the top handle when resting is right beside the top of the bag. Is it nornal? as i find its very annoying everytime wants to grab the bag, the top handle stucks and u have to make sure it doesnt clash each other. I cant bring to the boutique as i bought without any receipt and the card is empty and no stamp in the card. I attach the picture as reference. Thank you all.
> 
> View attachment 4807596
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807597
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807600


This is not the normal experience for a Lady Dior bag. Most Lady Dior bags will have their handles flop down partially on the side, and simply lifting them up will not experience resistance to this level. It looks like what is causing this is the leather that touches the handles (and traps it) was originally stiff, but has softened more over time and caused it to push inward, thus creating enough space to just trap the handle when it flops down.

Fortunately, the bag isn't damaged, and it looks like you can't tell when the handles are up. Enjoy your bag, and try to push that part of the handle upward before lifting the handles up. It's a matter of getting used to


----------



## Mtedja

averagejoe said:


> This is not the normal experience for a Lady Dior bag. Most Lady Dior bags will have their handles flop down partially on the side, and simply lifting them up will not experience resistance to this level. It looks like what is causing this is the leather that touches the handles (and traps it) was originally stiff, but has softened more over time and caused it to push inward, thus creating enough space to just trap the handle when it flops down.
> 
> Fortunately, the bag isn't damaged, and it looks like you can't tell when the handles are up. Enjoy your bag, and try to push that part of the handle upward before lifting the handles up. It's a matter of getting used to


Thanks alot averagejoe for your thorough review and advice.


----------



## Mtedja

Hi averagejoe and dior members,
Could you please enlighten me whether you guys know about buying lady dior bag from multibrand so its through europe online multibrand store. I guess it seems like reebonz in asia. But i never see brand new lady dior listed in reebonz. Is it really existed in europe? So if we are buying through multibrand, we dont receive dior boutique receipt and non stamped authenticity card. For price wise, its cheaper from boutique. Wondering whether those bags are also  authentic as well with the ones from dior boutique. Thank you.


----------



## averagejoe

Mtedja said:


> Hi averagejoe and dior members,
> Could you please enlighten me whether you guys know about buying lady dior bag from multibrand so its through europe online multibrand store. I guess it seems like reebonz in asia. But i never see brand new lady dior listed in reebonz. Is it really existed in europe? So if we are buying through multibrand, we dont receive dior boutique receipt and non stamped authenticity card. For price wise, its cheaper from boutique. Wondering whether those bags are also  authentic as well with the ones from dior boutique. Thank you.


The Lady Dior should be available exclusively through Dior's own company boutiques and website (and 24s, which is owned by LVMH), so I am highly suspicious of a multi-brand online retailer that claims to sell brand new Lady Dior's.

Especially since you are saying that the bag is cheaper through the boutique, then get it through the boutique for guaranteed authenticity and great after sales service. Sometimes the authenticity card is not stamped at the boutique, but it's not necessary to have it stamped because if you need a repair service, you often only need to provide proof of purchase (i.e. a receipt or even a phone number to access the purchase history in a client's profile).


----------



## Mtedja

averagejoe said:


> The Lady Dior should be available exclusively through Dior's own company boutiques and website (and 24s, which is owned by LVMH), so I am highly suspicious of a multi-brand online retailer that claims to sell brand new Lady Dior's.
> 
> Especially since you are saying that the bag is cheaper through the boutique, then get it through the boutique for guaranteed authenticity and great after sales service. Sometimes the authenticity card is not stamped at the boutique, but it's not necessary to have it stamped because if you need a repair service, you often only need to provide proof of purchase (i.e. a receipt or even a phone number to access the purchase history in a client's profile).



Oh no. What i meant is that the price offered by europe multibrands online is way cheaper than the boutique price. So like ultra matte lady dior medium costs 4100euro while if you buy through that multibrand only cost 3100euro but you cant get dior receipt as its not coming from dior boutique and the card is not stamped so just blank card. Since i am from asia country, i dont have any idea whether that multibrand is really exist as the bag is believed authentic as you ever analyzed my dior or that multibrand actually a super bag from china. I also dont think lady dior ever in sale. I understand if multibrand online like reebonz, theirs good used to be way cheaper than boutique as its old seasons and from sale events and i never see any brand new lady dior listed there.


----------



## averagejoe

Mtedja said:


> Oh no. What i meant is that the price offered by europe multibrands online is way cheaper than the boutique price. So like ultra matte lady dior medium costs 4100euro while if you buy through that multibrand only cost 3100euro but you cant get dior receipt as its not coming from dior boutique and the card is not stamped so just blank card. Since i am from asia country, i dont have any idea whether that multibrand is really exist as the bag is believed authentic as you ever analyzed my dior or that multibrand actually a super bag from china. I also dont think lady dior ever in sale. I understand if multibrand online like reebonz, theirs good used to be way cheaper than boutique as its old seasons and from sale events and i never see any brand new lady dior listed there.


I suggest getting the bag from the boutique, even though it's more expensive. It doesn't mean that the multibrand online retailer is necessarily selling fakes. Rather, if you're paying that much money, might as well get peace of mind in knowing that your bag is authentic. If the bag ends up being fake, it's a nightmare to try to get a refund. Savings of 1000 Euros is not enough to warrant that trouble.


----------



## Mtedja

averagejoe said:


> I suggest getting the bag from the boutique, even though it's more expensive. It doesn't mean that the multibrand online retailer is necessarily selling fakes. Rather, if you're paying that much money, might as well get peace of mind in knowing that your bag is authentic. If the bag ends up being fake, it's a nightmare to try to get a refund. Savings of 1000 Euros is not enough to warrant that trouble.



Thank you averagejoe for your kind advice. Have a great day!


----------



## sarah7487

Hi all, I am considering a Goatskin Saddle or Grained Saddle in Medium Black... do you think goatskin will be just as durable?


----------



## averagejoe

sarah7487 said:


> Hi all, I am considering a Goatskin Saddle or Grained Saddle in Medium Black... do you think goatskin will be just as durable?


The goatskin version is a bit more supple, which means it can show scratches a bit more easily. I love the look of it, but if you want something very durable, then go with the grained calfskin.


----------



## jessi5786

Hi all,

I’m just getting back into Dior and had two questions I was hoping I could get some help with.

1.  Is the fard/blush a “classic” color?  Is it readily available and will it be around for a while?  I’m itching for a mini lady Dior in this color, but I’m not in any rush to get it (I wouldn’t be wearing it anywhere fast).

2.  For the jadior shoes, are the leather versions (not patent) readily available?  Also which is more comfortable/long wearing (the technical fabric or the leather).

Would love to hear the thoughts of the Dior experts in our community ❤!

Thank you!


----------



## sarah7487

averagejoe said:


> The goatskin version is a bit more supple, which means it can show scratches a bit more easily. I love the look of it, but if you want something very durable, then go with the grained calfskin.



That is so true! 
thank you for the helpful advice!


----------



## lolo8617

Hi all - Looking for some guidance! 

I live in Chicago and was hoping in the coming months to purchase a Saddle bag prior to the holiday craziness. However, our Dior location closed due to large damages to the store and merchandise being taken and it's unclear when/if they'll reopen again. That said, if the specific bag I want is sold out online, but is available at other locations in the US, can I place an order over the phone with say, the NCY store? Or is it likely that they won't take my cc information over the phone?

Would love to hear about anyones experience with placing an order NOT in store! Thanks in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

lolo8617 said:


> Hi all - Looking for some guidance!
> 
> I live in Chicago and was hoping in the coming months to purchase a Saddle bag prior to the holiday craziness. However, our Dior location closed due to large damages to the store and merchandise being taken and it's unclear when/if they'll reopen again. That said, if the specific bag I want is sold out online, but is available at other locations in the US, can I place an order over the phone with say, the NCY store? Or is it likely that they won't take my cc information over the phone?
> 
> Would love to hear about anyones experience with placing an order NOT in store! Thanks in advance!


I heard about the Chicago boutique. How sad! 

Try calling the NYC boutique to ask if they will mail an item to you given the circumstances. I know that a lot of places take credit card over the phone as long as the person answering the phone isn't working from home.


----------



## lolo8617

averagejoe said:


> I heard about the Chicago boutique. How sad!
> 
> Try calling the NYC boutique to ask if they will mail an item to you given the circumstances. I know that a lot of places take credit card over the phone as long as the person answering the phone isn't working from home.



I know! SO sad! Thank you for this insight - I'll try giving NYC a call today


----------



## mj67812

hi! i have a question, i just love the dior scarves, would it be blasphemy to tie one on to my chloe mini marcie? i think they look so cute and would look great tied to my marcie crossbody


----------



## averagejoe

mj67812 said:


> hi! i have a question, i just love the dior scarves, would it be blasphemy to tie one on to my chloe mini marcie? i think they look so cute and would look great tied to my marcie crossbody


I've seen people use bandeaus/twillies/Mitzah scarves on bags made by other brands, like Dior scarves on Hermes bags. For scarves, it's more about the design than the brand, unless the design is just logos.


----------



## Venessa84

lolo8617 said:


> Hi all - Looking for some guidance!
> 
> I live in Chicago and was hoping in the coming months to purchase a Saddle bag prior to the holiday craziness. However, our Dior location closed due to large damages to the store and merchandise being taken and it's unclear when/if they'll reopen again. That said, if the specific bag I want is sold out online, but is available at other locations in the US, can I place an order over the phone with say, the NCY store? Or is it likely that they won't take my cc information over the phone?
> 
> Would love to hear about anyones experience with placing an order NOT in store! Thanks in advance!



Sorry to hear about your local store. I know my boutique (not sure if all of them are doing this) has a new way to process phone orders. Once you’ve confirmed what you want over the phone, they’ll send you an invoice via email to pay on the internet. The address you‘ve given them on the phone must match the address that is on the invoice and your cc. She said it’s more secure then how they were doing it in the past. I agree with others that you should call and I’m sure they can get the item you want to you.


----------



## IvetteOrozco17

Yelene Chrycy said:


> I have this Dior saddle bag.  It is in great condition for being a vintage bag.  I was wondering how much money I could get for it and is it worth to hang on to it?
> 
> View attachment 4775775


You should check The Real Real, Fashionphile, Vestaire Collective, The Vintage Bar, Poshmark and ebay sold listings. I have been shopping for this exact bag for the past month, on all of these online stores for the past couple of months and have not been able to find one below $1,300 or $1,400 and have noticed the Dior print is going for more. Of course if you use any of these platforms they will take out fees from that price. I hope that helps!


----------



## lolo8617

Venessa84 said:


> Sorry to hear about your local store. I know my boutique (not sure if all of them are doing this) has a new way to process phone orders. Once you’ve confirmed what you want over the phone, they’ll send you an invoice via email to pay on the internet. The address you‘ve given them on the phone must match the address that is on the invoice and your cc. She said it’s more secure then how they were doing it in the past. I agree with others that you should call and I’m sure they can get the item you want to you.



Thank you so much! really appreciate it


----------



## goldenfountain

Does anyone own Dior hairpins/hair clips/barrette? They look so pretty but do they actually stay on the hair? (especially the hair clip and barrette).
Are they durable? I heard Chanel ones have the studs fall apart quite quickly..
Thanks!


----------



## Allis

Wondering if anyone can help me out here.. Hope I post in the right thread.
I bought a Lady Dior, size medium from VC a while ago. I posted pictures in the authenticate-thread and got a positive answer from averagejoe (thank you again!). The only thing that makes me a bit suspicious is the clasps on the shoulderstrap. They are metal (slightly magnetic) but where they are attached to the parts that are sown into the strap, the fit is not tight, it can rotate 360° and the head is rounded rather than flat, as seen on the newer models at least. 
So I would love if anyone with a Lady Dior, size medium from around 2008 could weigh the shoulderstrap (the thin non-adjustable one) including clasps, and if you have a photo of a clasp, it would really make my day. I need to make my mind up if I should send the bag back or not pretty soon.


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

I saw Diorama in Velvet in the boutique last year and it was full price. Now it is $1843.


----------



## undercoverLuxury

Anyone know if the ABCDior mitzah scarves are restocked online? I wanted to pick one up as a gift, but the letter I need is one of the few out of stock online. It’s not available in my local store either, and I doubt they would bother sending something so low value from a different location.


----------



## Njeph

undercoverLuxury said:


> Anyone know if the ABCDior mitzah scarves are restocked online? I wanted to pick one up as a gift, but the letter I need is one of the few out of stock online. It’s not available in my local store either, and I doubt they would bother sending something so low value from a different location.


They will totally send it from another store.


----------



## shinelove20

jessi5786 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I’m just getting back into Dior and had two questions I was hoping I could get some help with.
> 
> 1.  Is the fard/blush a “classic” color?  Is it readily available and will it be around for a while?  I’m itching for a mini lady Dior in this color, but I’m not in any rush to get it (I wouldn’t be wearing it anywhere fast).
> 
> 2.  For the jadior shoes, are the leather versions (not patent) readily available?  Also which is more comfortable/long wearing (the technical fabric or the leather).
> 
> Would love to hear the thoughts of the Dior experts in our community ❤!
> 
> Thank you!


 I think technical Dior fabric shoes are so fab and comfy!


----------



## chopchep

I have a silly question. 
If I want something from Dior Outlet in Bicester Village, will they ship to the US?
Or will they transfer anything to Dior Woodbury Common Outlet?


----------



## jessi5786

Has anyone been able to have a bag shipped to them from a boutique overseas?  I know some people have been able to purchase items from Chanel overseas.  The Mini Lady Dior I'm looking for is apparently only available in the UAE, UK, and France.


----------



## AllThingsBougie

Hi everyone! I recently purchased a mini lady dior, but the mini LD in store (in the color I want) is damaged. So the SA I was working with (very nice and friendly) said he will look for another one from a different store. I went ahead and purchased the bag and then come back in and “exchange” with the new bag once it comes into store. Well he texted me the other day to give me an update and said the bag that were in the other stores were sold out, and he’ll try to find another store with the bag as well as figure out when the next shipment will come in. He’s been slow at responding, and finally texted me yesterday saying he will look into when the next shipment will be in and will let me know today. I haven’t received a response. I’m getting nervous because I spent so much money on a bag that I physically do not have. I let him know I don’t mind waiting for the bag in the color I want depending on the wait, but I’m okay with simply exchanging for another color too (another color I was eyeing while I was in store). I guess my question is, should I be worried? He was very nice and friendly, but I’m getting impatient because it’s almost a week now and I would like to have an idea of how long I’m going to have to wait or if I need to go in and exchange to a different color they have in store. I understand SAs are busy, and I don’t want to be pushy because this is my first purchase and I would to build a relationship with him but at the moment money is just gone and no bag in hand. I’m rambling, but I guess I just would like to hear if y’all experienced this or if I should worry? Thank you!


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Hi,

sometimes the Sa don’t respond if its their day off. Or if they havent had any shipments in, that could probably be another reason why he hasn’t given you an update.

i would say if you really like the color, i would wait and get the one that you really wanted.

i hope you get your bag soon. 




AllThingsBougie said:


> Hi everyone! I recently purchased a mini lady dior, but the mini LD in store (in the color I want) is damaged. So the SA I was working with (very nice and friendly) said he will look for another one from a different store. I went ahead and purchased the bag and then come back in and “exchange” with the new bag once it comes into store. Well he texted me the other day to give me an update and said the bag that were in the other stores were sold out, and he’ll try to find another store with the bag as well as figure out when the next shipment will come in. He’s been slow at responding, and finally texted me yesterday saying he will look into when the next shipment will be in and will let me know today. I haven’t received a response. I’m getting nervous because I spent so much money on a bag that I physically do not have. I let him know I don’t mind waiting for the bag in the color I want depending on the wait, but I’m okay with simply exchanging for another color too (another color I was eyeing while I was in store). I guess my question is, should I be worried? He was very nice and friendly, but I’m getting impatient because it’s almost a week now and I would like to have an idea of how long I’m going to have to wait or if I need to go in and exchange to a different color they have in store. I understand SAs are busy, and I don’t want to be pushy because this is my first purchase and I would to build a relationship with him but at the moment money is just gone and no bag in hand. I’m rambling, but I guess I just would like to hear if y’all experienced this or if I should worry? Thank you!


----------



## AllThingsBougie

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> Hi,
> 
> sometimes the Sa don’t respond if its their day off. Or if they havent had any shipments in, that could probably be another reason why he hasn’t given you an update.
> 
> i would say if you really like the color, i would wait and get the one that you really wanted.
> 
> i hope you get your bag soon.



Thank you for the response! I understand that they wouldn’t respond if it’s their day off, I wouldn’t either. It’s just I know he will be gone on vacation for two weeks after this Sunday, and I would like to get an update, or an idea, before then. I’m just panicking a bit.


----------



## staceface01

Hi everyone! Mods if this is not the right place in the Dior forum please feel free to delete. 1. Is blush in the my lady dior in small a hard color/size to come by? 2. Does anyone have a nice SA in San Francisco who could help me locate? Thinking she will be a great addition to my bag family for my b-day this year!


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Some stores may have it in store and some dont. But you can always call any store and they can help you to get one.  

I actually had my SA transfer it from another store so I can see it in person first before buying it.

If not, you can always get one at dior.com .Its available for immediate purchase. 




staceface01 said:


> Hi everyone! Mods if this is not the right place in the Dior forum please feel free to delete. 1. Is blush in the my lady dior in small a hard color/size to come by? 2. Does anyone have a nice SA in San Francisco who could help me locate? Thinking she will be a great addition to my bag family for my b-day this year!


----------



## staceface01

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> Some stores may have it in store and some dont. But you can always call any store and they can help you to get one.
> 
> I actually had my SA transfer it from another store so I can see it in person first before buying it.
> 
> If not, you can always get one at dior.com .Its available for immediate purchase.



fantastic tips! thank you!!


----------



## starrystarx

Hello everyone!
I bought a 30 Montaigne Box bag recently and is thinking of exchanging it for a Lady Dior bag. Anyone knows if this (exchange) is possible?


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Yes, you can always exchange as long as it is within the return policy time frame. 



starrystarx said:


> Hello everyone!
> I bought a 30 Montaigne Box bag recently and is thinking of exchanging it for a Lady Dior bag. Anyone knows if this (exchange) is possible?


----------



## luxurista

Does anyone have experience with the Lady Dior d-lite bags? I want the pink one so badly but I have no clue as to how well the material will hold up. Would really love to hear your thoughts...


----------



## liamcz

Hey not sure if this is the correct place, but how long do collections typically stay in boutiques? I’m pretty new to Dior and discovered the Lady Dior D-Lite bags and am saving to purchase soon, but don’t want to miss my chance.


----------



## averagejoe

liamcz said:


> Hey not sure if this is the correct place, but how long do collections typically stay in boutiques? I’m pretty new to Dior and discovered the Lady Dior D-Lite bags and am saving to purchase soon, but don’t want to miss my chance.


That bag is really popular so it isn't leaving any time soon. It has been renewed for Cruise 2021 already. 

I think collections typically stay for around 2 seasons when it comes to clothes, but for accessories, some of them are just placed back into storage while new merchandise is displayed.


----------



## Babydollc

Hey guys. Can someone help me. I was thinking of getting the lady Dior in lotus pink. But I'm afraid if in a few years time... The lotus pink will fade off? Will it? Like the shine will crack ? Because I have the metallic Prada bag and after 6 years, the color all crack because of the metallic . can someone advise if I should get the lotus pink Dior or just be safe and get the normal lambskin in pink


----------



## averagejoe

Babydollc said:


> Hey guys. Can someone help me. I was thinking of getting the lady Dior in lotus pink. But I'm afraid if in a few years time... The lotus pink will fade off? Will it? Like the shine will crack ? Because I have the metallic Prada bag and after 6 years, the color all crack because of the metallic . can someone advise if I should get the lotus pink Dior or just be safe and get the normal lambskin in pink


The iridescent finish can show wear and tear over the years. It will rub off more on the handles and corners of the bag, as well as where you frequently touch the bag with your fingers. This is the nature of iridescent finishes on leather. However, the leather shouldn't crack like that with normal wear, as the lambskin is a more supple leather so it will show rubbing over the years instead.


----------



## kimroxx

Hi im new, I have no idea how this works here sorry haha..... I have a few Christioan Dior bags adn a wallet I am trying to find out the retail price... can anyone help me?


----------



## averagejoe

kimroxx said:


> Hi im new, I have no idea how this works here sorry haha..... I have a few Christioan Dior bags adn a wallet I am trying to find out the retail price... can anyone help me?


Can you please post photos of these items here so we can try to provide you with their retail price? Thanks


----------



## kimroxx

Not sure if I’m doing this correctly. This page is confusing for me. I am trying to find out the value of this Christian Dior purse and wallet 

please help me


----------



## averagejoe

kimroxx said:


> Not sure if I’m doing this correctly. This page is confusing for me. I am trying to find out the value of this Christian Dior purse and wallet
> 
> please help me


This is an older style from around 2004. Back then, bags were a lot cheaper from all designer brands, so this bag retailed for around $700 USD or so. The wallet was probably around $300.


----------



## wzy21

I noticed some of the lady dior bags in the cruise collection have enamel charms - wanted to check if anyone has views as to whether this is a classic look or will it look dated down the road?


----------



## averagejoe

wzy21 said:


> I noticed some of the lady dior bags in the cruise collection have enamel charms - wanted to check if anyone has views as to whether this is a classic look or will it look dated down the road?


I think this look will be always classic. It is the same timeless Lady Dior, but the charms have colour, which actually makes them more scratch-resistant. The enamel tones down the charms to some extent, making the logo a bit more subtle.


----------



## wzy21

averagejoe said:


> I think this look will be always classic. It is the same timeless Lady Dior, but the charms have colour, which actually makes them more scratch-resistant. The enamel tones down the charms to some extent, making the logo a bit more subtle.


thanks for the response! and yes i agree the scratch resistance is a pro


----------



## kimroxx

averagejoe said:


> This is an older style from around 2004. Back then, bags were a lot cheaper from all designer brands, so this bag retailed for around $700 USD or so. The wallet was probably around $300.


Thank you!! Are you able to tell me what this bracelet was retail? I can’t remember what I paid for it at the top of my head. And what would it be worth today?


----------



## kimroxx

kimroxx said:


> Thank you!! Are you able to tell me what this bracelet was retail? I can’t remember what I paid for it at the top of my head. And what would it be worth today?


The bracelet is mint condition. Worn maybe one time


----------



## averagejoe

kimroxx said:


> Thank you!! Are you able to tell me what this bracelet was retail? I can’t remember what I paid for it at the top of my head. And what would it be worth today?


I don't remember the price but judging from the detailing, this may have retailed for around $600 at that time, or maybe slightly more.


----------



## kimroxx

averagejoe said:


> I don't remember the price but judging from the detailing, this may have retailed for around $600 at that time, or maybe slightly more.


Thank you! Do you know what the bracelet would be worth today if someone wanted to buy it from me?


----------



## averagejoe

kimroxx said:


> Thank you! Do you know what the bracelet would be worth today if someone wanted to buy it from me?


Not sure, as it has limited branding. Probably between $100-$200 USD at most now.


----------



## Saaski

Was wondering if anyone has gotten this year's holiday packaging yet! I saw a picture of the new packaging for RTW and bags and really didn't love it. But beauty had different packaging I think? Anyone know?


----------



## niketcool2

Dior has always been my favorite brand for years now.


----------



## Thaotran

Saaski said:


> Was wondering if anyone has gotten this year's holiday packaging yet! I saw a picture of the new packaging for RTW and bags and really didn't love it. But beauty had different packaging I think? Anyone know?


I got it and in person it’s very pretty! Last year packaging is more classy and elegant, this year is different, more fun I think! I was surprised when I got it because it looks much better in person!


----------



## megitana

topglamchic said:


> View attachment 4624789
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help with this decision:
> 
> This will be my first Dior. I dabble in mostly Chanel and Gucci and really want to diversify my collection.
> 
> I initially wanted to get a mini J’adior in ultra matte black because I don’t ha e any black bags and the combination of the clasp and all black is really edgy.
> 
> Then my SA also sent me a picture of a diorama in python. I’m partial to exotics and I have quite a few exotics hence, the desire to get a black bag. But also this is quite lovely.
> Which would you choose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4624790


The mini j’adior is my dream bag!!! Do you know if I can still find it?


----------



## naomac

Can anyone tell me the prices for the Lady Dior’s and the 30 Montaigne bags are in Australia at the moment please.


----------



## 336

Does anyone know or have any intel about the two printed ponchos/ throws? I couldn’t find them on the website? TIA


----------



## Meowwu

336 said:


> Does anyone know or have any intel about the two printed ponchos/ throws? I couldn’t find them on the website? TIA
> 
> View attachment 4921907
> 
> 
> View attachment 4921908


----------



## 336

I meant the other one, not the plain one


----------



## tiffanyyeung

Hii

i'm heading to hawaii next month. Can someone confirm if all Dior stores in Hawaii charge no tax and are  bags 10%~ lower ? what about shoes?  any tips will be appreciated  thanks!


----------



## cptsunnymuffin

tiffanyyeung said:


> Hii
> 
> i'm heading to hawaii next month. Can someone confirm if all Dior stores in Hawaii charge no tax and are  bags 10%~ lower ? what about shoes?  any tips will be appreciated  thanks!



I was just there in March. The Dior store in the Galleria was tax free and bags and SLG were about 10% less than on the mainland. Not sure about other items since I wasn't interested at the time.


----------



## tiffanyyeung

cptsunnymuffin said:


> I was just there in March. The Dior store in the Galleria was tax free and bags and SLG were about 10% less than on the mainland. Not sure about other items since I wasn't interested at the time.




oo ok thanks! :    Did you check the other brands out like chanel and  bottega Venetta?


----------



## cptsunnymuffin

tiffanyyeung said:


> oo ok thanks! :    Did you check the other brands out like chanel and  bottega Venetta?


No I didn't go to those stores, but I did go to LV, which is also a small percentage cheaper as well (but not tax free). Gucci, YSL, and Valentino are all cheaper.


----------



## tiffanyyeung

cptsunnymuffin said:


> No I didn't go to those stores, but I did go to LV, which is also a small percentage cheaper as well (but not tax free). Gucci, YSL, and Valentino are all cheaper.



thanks for the info!


----------



## QueenK878

Hi All

Does anyone know when Dior stop the holiday packaging? Thanks


----------



## averagejoe

QueenK878 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Does anyone know when Dior stop the holiday packaging? Thanks


While quantities last. You should still be able to get it after the holidays for a short while.


----------



## QueenK878

averagejoe said:


> While quantities last. You should still be able to get it after the holidays for a short while.



Thanks mate. I hope I can )


----------



## acilia

Hi
I have an item that I want to purchase that's out of stock on the Dior website but it's in stock in a boutique in Chicago. Does anyone know if I can just call the boutique to purchase it? I'm based in California.


----------



## averagejoe

acilia said:


> Hi
> I have an item that I want to purchase that's out of stock on the Dior website but it's in stock in a boutique in Chicago. Does anyone know if I can just call the boutique to purchase it? I'm based in California.


You should be able to. Just call and ask


----------



## BB8

acilia said:


> Hi
> I have an item that I want to purchase that's out of stock on the Dior website but it's in stock in a boutique in Chicago. Does anyone know if I can just call the boutique to purchase it? I'm based in California.


From personal experience, I have been in the same boat and when I called the listed locations (standalone), it has brought me to a central customer service line who then fields your question and desired item. Basically like a gatekeeper, similar to the process of locating an item at a specific Louis Vuitton boutique.


----------



## acciolatte

Hi everyone! Not sure if this is the right place to post this! I have been wanting to purchase the Dior slingbacks in nude technical fabric for my wedding, so I got them last week in the Dior boutique in Vancouver as I wanted the Christmas packaging! Unfortunately I was stupid and when I tried them on in store and said yes I forgot to check the soles. I opened them up on Christmas Day (5 days later after purchasing?,) and the soles looked so worn!!! I only tried them on in store for 5 minutes and it looks like there’s wet stains etc.

When I texted the SA the photos about exchange she said “looks fine for me” but will confirm with manager. Then she phoned me saying no exchange cause worn but I’m like you said it looks fine and I did not wear them!??I’ve phoned the SA and after back and forth I have “approval” for exchange but there’s only 1 pair in stock across Canada so it will take a while. I asked if I should bring my original pair I purchased first as I’m worried they are going to blame me but she says to wait until new pair arrives.

Has this happened to anyone? Anything I can do to make the process better? I feel like they are making this hard for me and I regret not going to Nordstrom instead...


----------



## averagejoe

acciolatte said:


> Hi everyone! Not sure if this is the right place to post this! I have been wanting to purchase the Dior slingbacks in nude technical fabric for my wedding, so I got them last week in the Dior boutique in Vancouver as I wanted the Christmas packaging! Unfortunately I was stupid and when I tried them on in store and said yes I forgot to check the soles. I opened them up on Christmas Day (5 days later after purchasing?,) and the soles looked so worn!!! I only tried them on in store for 5 minutes and it looks like there’s wet stains etc.
> 
> When I texted the SA the photos about exchange she said “looks fine for me” but will confirm with manager. Then she phoned me saying no exchange cause worn but I’m like you said it looks fine and I did not wear them!??I’ve phoned the SA and after back and forth I have “approval” for exchange but there’s only 1 pair in stock across Canada so it will take a while. I asked if I should bring my original pair I purchased first as I’m worried they are going to blame me but she says to wait until new pair arrives.
> 
> Has this happened to anyone? Anything I can do to make the process better? I feel like they are making this hard for me and I regret not going to Nordstrom instead...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4939290
> 
> 
> View attachment 4939291
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4939293
> 
> 
> View attachment 4939294


It looks like shop wear (i.e. people trying them on in the store). Real wear would look a LOT worse. Wear these once on pavement and you'll see what I mean). 

Enjoy your new shoes. The moment that they hit real pavement, they will not look anything like this anymore. The new sole look doesn't last seconds past the first wear out of your home.


----------



## acciolatte

averagejoe said:


> It looks like shop wear (i.e. people trying them on in the store). Real wear would look a LOT worse. Wear these once on pavement and you'll see what I mean).
> 
> Enjoy your new shoes. The moment that they hit real pavement, they will not look anything like this anymore. The new sole look doesn't last seconds past the first wear out of your home.



Thank you for your input! I figure too, these look more like someone wore in store or someone wore them and returned them. Just upset as I brought them home and opened it to see the soles like this. At first the SA said can't exchange as they're worn (after she said they looked fine to her but will ask her manager....). I totally understand the sole will be worn when I wear them but I want to be the one who will break them in....not bringing them home from the store like this


----------



## averagejoe

acciolatte said:


> Thank you for your input! I figure too, these look more like someone wore in store or someone wore them and returned them. Just upset as I brought them home and opened it to see the soles like this. At first the SA said can't exchange as they're worn (after she said they looked fine to her but will ask her manager....). I totally understand the sole will be worn when I wear them but I want to be the one who will break them in....not bringing them home from the store like this


I know what you mean, especially because these are full priced. I have had that before where a shoe I want is the only one left in my size and has some shop wear. Sometimes I still buy it because I know that the size is hard to come by, and they will look worn after the first wear anyway.


----------



## lirienn

Does lambskin medium lady dior has flap or zipper?


----------



## averagejoe

lirienn said:


> Does lambskin medium lady dior has flap or zipper?


It has a flap now, although boutiques may still have the older zipper one in stock.


----------



## lirienn

Thank you. How to make sure that if I buy one from the Dior website it'll be with a flop?


----------



## averagejoe

lirienn said:


> Thank you. How to make sure that if I buy one from the Dior website it'll be with a flop?


You should buy the one where the picture shows a flap, and call customer service to confirm while ordering, stating that you will only accept the design of the bag that is pictured.


----------



## naomac

Can anyone tell me the prices for the Lady Dior’s and the 30 Montaigne bags are in Australia at the moment please.


----------



## GrRoxy

I have found a seller who sells several dior bags, all are cut in front and back with a knife. It looks like it was done on purpose. I wonder why? Does Dior do that with unused stock? Is it what happens to fake bags?

edit: I should mention it is on second-hand website and prices are around 400-600€.


----------



## lifelover

Anyone else that loves the toile de jouy notebooks?! Kind of obsessed and love that you still get the beautiful packaging when you order them from the website.


----------



## IamAu

Does anyone have Dior Short Hills (NJ) SA contact info that they can share with me? I have a preloved Diorama bag without receipt or authenticity card that I want some touch up to be done. I wanted to find out if they will service the bag but I live 2 hours away from the nearest Dior boutique and want to avoid driving up there in vain if I can help it. Thanks so much!


----------



## Chanotchka

Would anyone know if there'll also be a Dior price increase soon? How often do they happen in dior? Thanks in advance!


----------



## sashinla

Chanotchka said:


> Would anyone know if there'll also be a Dior price increase soon? How often do they happen in dior? Thanks in advance!


It's rumored for February. You can follow the Dior Price Increase thread here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/dior-price-increase.1022414/page-31#post-34280836


----------



## katandcocoa

Does anyone know if the Dior at Saks NY ships to Toronto? Been wanting the small Book Tote in Gray Cannage but it’s sold out nationwide across Canada. According to Dior’s US site it’s still available at Saks? Anyway, thanks in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

katandcocoa said:


> Does anyone know if the Dior at Saks NY ships to Toronto? Been wanting the small Book Tote in Gray Cannage but it’s sold out nationwide across Canada. According to Dior’s US site it’s still available at Saks? Anyway, thanks in advance!


I would call them and ask. Some boutiques do, but it will incur a customs fees cost and duties that can make it about 23% more expensive at the end. It may also get restocked if you want to take a chance and see if it returns to Canada, so that you won't have to pay the ~23% extra.


----------



## acciolatte

Planning to go to the Dior boutique to get the lady dior before price increase!
Silly question......Has anyone ever purchased something from one SA from one boutique and going to another SA in same location to make another purchase? I wasn’t fan of the person who sold me my shoes (still waiting for my exchange) so I made an appointment with someone else for the bag in the same boutique. Will they find out lol?


----------



## hlzpenguin

Anyone knows much about the Caro bag? Was debating whether I should get the Caro or 30 Montaigne.


----------



## averagejoe

hlzpenguin said:


> Anyone knows much about the Caro bag? Was debating whether I should get the Caro or 30 Montaigne.


Which country are you from? You can see the prices by accessing the Dior website catered to your location.


----------



## hlzpenguin

averagejoe said:


> Which country are you from? You can see the prices by accessing the Dior website catered to your location.


US. Sorry for the confusion. I know the price. I mean anyone know anything about caro?


----------



## averagejoe

hlzpenguin said:


> US. Sorry for the confusion. I know the price. I mean anyone know anything about caro?


Try this link: https://www.dior.com/en_us/womens-fashion/dior-caro

All the prices are listed.


----------



## Gamander

Does anyone know the difference between the two black 30 Montaigne chain bags listed on the Dior website? I don't have a Dior by me and was thinking of buying online the one that's now sold out, and wasn't sure if the other one is the same or if the leather is slightly different. Both say Black Grained Calfskin but the second one looks shinier but I can't tell if that's just the photo.

1) https://www.dior.com/en_us/products... BAG&queryID=a702ca40c3b4d659038d8a4d784a87ff

2) https://www.dior.com/en_us/products... BAG&queryID=a702ca40c3b4d659038d8a4d784a87ff


----------



## averagejoe

Gamander said:


> Does anyone know the difference between the two black 30 Montaigne chain bags listed on the Dior website? I don't have a Dior by me and was thinking of buying online the one that's now sold out, and wasn't sure if the other one is the same or if the leather is slightly different. Both say Black Grained Calfskin but the second one looks shinier but I can't tell if that's just the photo.
> 
> 1) https://www.dior.com/en_us/products/couture-M9208OWBH_M900-30-montaigne-chain-bag-black-grained-calfskin?objectID=M9208OWBH_M900&query=30 MONTAIGNE CHAIN BAG&queryID=a702ca40c3b4d659038d8a4d784a87ff
> 
> 2) https://www.dior.com/en_us/products/couture-M9208OBAE_M900-30-montaigne-chain-bag-black-grained-calfskin?objectID=M9208OBAE_M900&query=30 MONTAIGNE CHAIN BAG&queryID=a702ca40c3b4d659038d8a4d784a87ff


I think it is just the photo. They are the same item but with different reference numbers (they may have changed the reference number while the bag was in production).


----------



## Jerapa

Hi,

Is there anyone from Germany who is willing to share their SA contact with me? I’m visiting family here and want to order the Saddle WOC but it is out-of-stock online. So I wanted to see some other way that I could order it.

Thanks!


----------



## Gamander

averagejoe said:


> I think it is just the photo. They are the same item but with different reference numbers (they may have changed the reference number while the bag was in production).



thanks!! I’m going to assume the same. Just thought it was odd they’d have 2 items up separately if they’re the same.


----------



## MeBagaholic

Hi
I need help
I want to place an order on one of the dior bag online before price increase 
Is it possible? I have ordered the earings and they have been shipped but i dont know about a big order?
Has anyone had issues with the big being shipped online order?
Thankyou


----------



## averagejoe

Gamander said:


> thanks!! I’m going to assume the same. Just thought it was odd they’d have 2 items up separately if they’re the same.


I noticed that YSL does that all of the time. Sometimes it changes because it is introduced again the next season, but they change the reference number somehow.


----------



## averagejoe

MeBagaholic said:


> Hi
> I need help
> I want to place an order on one of the dior bag online before price increase
> Is it possible? I have ordered the earings and they have been shipped but i dont know about a big order?
> Has anyone had issues with the big being shipped online order?
> Thankyou


I would definitely try it! Since you were able to order the earrings and they shipped out, I don't think you should have problems with a more expensive order.


----------



## MeBagaholic

averagejoe said:


> I would definitely try it! Since you were able to order the earrings and they shipped out, I don't think you should have problems with a more expensive order.


Is ordering online safer in quality wise i saw two questions on stitching and wrinkled leather on the lady dior bag that were ordered online.
Please do let me know
Thankyou


----------



## Gabel

Hi!! 
anybody any idea where I can find this one? I’m located in the US and saw it in a video from Australia. 
thanks so much!!


----------



## mushietushie

Any Lady Dior owners? I really want to buy one but I’m scared of lambskin. How much do you have to baby your bag? I want it in black. Not a fan of patent leather either so that’s not an option.


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

I’ve had my medium black lambskin lady dior for 5 years already, and it still looks new. Since it is in black, honestly you wouldn’t be able to notice any scratches easily. Plus, Dior’s lambskin is not that delicate.  I don’t baby my bags too much but I also take good care of all my bags. 
The only thing would be the charms. They scratch easily especially if you wear it with the strap. 

Hope this helps. 



mushietushie said:


> Any Lady Dior owners? I really want to buy one but I’m scared of lambskin. How much do you have to baby your bag? I want it in black. Not a fan of patent leather either so that’s not an option.


----------



## Penelopepursula

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> I’ve had my medium black lambskin lady dior for 5 years already, and it still looks new. Since it is in black, honestly you wouldn’t be able to notice any scratches easily. Plus, Dior’s lambskin is not that delicate.  I don’t baby my bags too much but I also take good care of all my bags.
> The only thing would be the charms. They scratch easily especially if you wear it with the strap.
> 
> Hope this helps.


I am planning on purchasing a Lady Dior but I can't decide between the medium and the ABC. I prefer small to medium crossbody bags such as the Speedy 25b or the small Loewe puzzle bag. There isn't a Dior close to me to try them on. I'm 5'3" with a medium frame. My question for you all is how heavy is the medium?


----------



## sashinla

Penelopepursula said:


> I am planning on purchasing a Lady Dior but I can't decide between the medium and the ABC. I prefer small to medium crossbody bags such as the Speedy 25b or the small Loewe puzzle bag. There isn't a Dior close to me to try them on. I'm 5'3" with a medium frame. My question for you all is how heavy is the medium?


Hi there! I’m the same height as you and usually lean towards smaller bags but I have a medium Lady Dior and love it. It’s not heavy at all, really comparable to a medium Chanel classic flap in terms of weight. The ABC version I saw in boutique was really small and I already have so many small bags, that the medium just made more sense and is the most classic size.


----------



## MeBagaholic

Hi
I have a question about my abcdior bag
I am looking for the color fard but online i see it in blush
Are both the same colors?
The reference for fard is M50P but the blush version is M51P
Can anyone tell me if they are different?
How can i get the color Fard?
Thankyou


----------



## Penelopepursula

sashinla said:


> Hi there! I’m the same height as you and usually lean towards smaller bags but I have a medium Lady Dior and love it. It’s not heavy at all, really comparable to a medium Chanel classic flap in terms of weight. The ABC version I saw in boutique was really small and I already have so many small bags, that the medium just made more sense and is the most classic size.


Thank you. That is very helpful!


----------



## Chanotchka

Does anyone know how much the price will increase? (Mostly Europe)
Thanks in advance


----------



## Chanotchka

I just spoke to Dior Brussels, the woman from customer service told me that they have not been notified yet about any price increase (at least for the lady dior) so for the coming to weeks the price will not increase.
I hope she's right, couldn't reach SA.


----------



## Chanotchka

I'm sorry for the earlier information, I just got called back from the 1st of February there's an increase of 10% of all dior products, that's what I was just told by Dior Brussels.


----------



## Newbie1895

Hi. Is anyone able to help me with the color of the Christian Dior be Dior flap bag? I’m unable to view the product in person, having to rely on online pictures. The color is listed as red. Does anyone know if this is a tomato red, lipstick red, Coral red, or other?  Appreciate your time and expertise.


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Hi,

Yes, fard and blush is the same color. If you go on the website, it shows the blush reference as M50P. 





MeBagaholic said:


> Hi
> I have a question about my abcdior bag
> I am looking for the color fard but online i see it in blush
> Are both the same colors?
> The reference for fard is M50P but the blush version is M51P
> Can anyone tell me if they are different?
> How can i get the color Fard?
> Thankyou


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

I have both the medium and myabc dior size. When I first got my medium lady dior, there was only 2 sizes available. Therefore I picked the medium size.

I just recently got the myabc dior size and I have to say I do like this size better. It’s smaller than the medium but fits all of my daily essentials too. Plus I think this size fits me best as I am quite petite. I am 5’2 and about 100 pounds. 

Both bags are beautiful and you wouldn’t go wrong with either one. 



Penelopepursula said:


> I am planning on purchasing a Lady Dior but I can't decide between the medium and the ABC. I prefer small to medium crossbody bags such as the Speedy 25b or the small Loewe puzzle bag. There isn't a Dior close to me to try them on. I'm 5'3" with a medium frame. My question for you all is how heavy is the medium?


----------



## Penelopepursula

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> I have both the medium and myabc dior size. When I first got my medium lady dior, there was only 2 sizes available. Therefore I picked the medium size.
> 
> I just recently got the myabc dior size and I have to say I do like this size better. It’s smaller than the medium but fits all of my daily essentials too. Plus I think this size fits me best as I am quite petite. I am 5’2 and about 100 pounds.
> 
> Both bags are beautiful and you wouldn’t go wrong with either one.


Thank you! I should probably just get both sizes.


----------



## MeBagaholic

Hey everyone i have a question 
Just bought my small abcdior in fard
Everything was perfect on the third bag the SA showed me but once i got home i noticed a tiny fleck of white on the inner zip. Could be a rub off of the color
I am just worried if i exchange.. what if there is some other flaw in stitching or wrinkling. What should i do
Do any of your small lady diors have that on the inner zipper


----------



## averagejoe

MeBagaholic said:


> Hey everyone i have a question
> Just bought my small abcdior in fard
> Everything was perfect on the third bag the SA showed me but once i got home i noticed a tiny fleck of white on the inner zip. Could be a rub off of the color
> I am just worried if i exchange.. what if there is some other flaw in stitching or wrinkling. What should i do
> Do any of your small lady diors have that on the inner zipper


I doubt you will see that on a second piece. It may just be from the tissue being crammed into the bag to stuff it up (?), and the tissue scratched that part?


----------



## MeBagaholic

averagejoe said:


> I doubt you will see that on a second piece. It may just be from the tissue being crammed into the bag to stuff it up (?), and the tissue scratched that part?


Yeah
I mean to say next piece may or may not  have some other issue like a dent in leather or dent in strap or stitch issue
As the previous two bags i rejected in the boutique one had a long dent in top handle and second one had some scratch on the gromet and strap had two dents
So im not sure if i should think this speck on the inside of the zip tag would make me exchange


----------



## MeBagaholic

So I recently bought the necklace online my status says complete but no tracking yet
Has that happened to anyone before?


----------



## dove221

acciolatte said:


> Planning to go to the Dior boutique to get the lady dior before price increase!
> Silly question......Has anyone ever purchased something from one SA from one boutique and going to another SA in same location to make another purchase? I wasn’t fan of the person who sold me my shoes (still waiting for my exchange) so I made an appointment with someone else for the bag in the same boutique. Will they find out lol?


I had this experience at Cartier. My first SA was decent but for the money I was spending, I felt she wasn't helpful. The next time I went in, since I did not request her again, they set me up with someone else who was much better. She genuinely cares and gives her opinion on what she thinks are worthwhile purchases. So now, I only purchase through her It is weird because my previous SA does see me but will not make eye contact. I have no hard feelings at all, I just think my other SA gives a better sales experience and doesn't rush for a sale, shares alternative ideas, pushes for me to take pics with the jewelry on to think about if I am going to want it or not. Bottom line: they will either see you or find out but ultimately you are the customer and are at free will to try to find the SA you enjoy working with! Let me know if this helps!


----------



## averagejoe

MeBagaholic said:


> Yeah
> I mean to say next piece may or may not  have some other issue like a dent in leather or dent in strap or stitch issue
> As the previous two bags i rejected in the boutique one had a long dent in top handle and second one had some scratch on the gromet and strap had two dents
> So im not sure if i should think this speck on the inside of the zip tag would make me exchange


In that case, then maybe the speck inside isn't that bad! The bags are subject to having shop wear sometimes, unfortunately.


----------



## nickstsa

Just wondering....is there special edition packaging for lunar new year this year? (Do you have to buy something lunar new year themed?) Are they giving away dior red packets? I actually just purchased my first lady before the price jump and my SA is waiting for the boxes to ship and i'm wondering if they're using any kind of special packaging this year......anyone know?


----------



## dove221

nickstsa said:


> Just wondering....is there special edition packaging for lunar new year this year? (Do you have to buy something lunar new year themed?) Are they giving away dior red packets? I actually just purchased my first lady before the price jump and my SA is waiting for the boxes to ship and i'm wondering if they're using any kind of special packaging this year......anyone know?


I just made a purchase on Saturday and they gave me their beautiful holiday gift bag. I was thinking that they may have Lunar Year bags but I received my purchases in a holiday bag- the pretty ones you see online


----------



## averagejoe

nickstsa said:


> Just wondering....is there special edition packaging for lunar new year this year? (Do you have to buy something lunar new year themed?) Are they giving away dior red packets? I actually just purchased my first lady before the price jump and my SA is waiting for the boxes to ship and i'm wondering if they're using any kind of special packaging this year......anyone know?


Dior usually gives out red pockets, and sometimes a decorative display. This is the one this year, a rechargeable lantern featuring the Stussy X Dior bull in a red canvas tote bag.


----------



## dove221

averagejoe said:


> Dior usually gives out red pockets, and sometimes a decorative display. This is the one this year, a rechargeable lantern featuring the Stussy X Dior bull in a red canvas tote bag.
> 
> View attachment 4981315
> View attachment 4981316
> View attachment 4981317
> View attachment 4981318
> View attachment 4981319


This is really nice!


----------



## stylequake

MeBagaholic said:


> So I recently bought the necklace online my status says complete but no tracking yet
> Has that happened to anyone before?



My order status from yesterday was “complete” for almost 24 hours before I received a tracking confirmation email just a few hours ago.


----------



## MeBagaholic

stylequake said:


> My order status from yesterday was “complete” for almost 24 hours before I received a tracking confirmation email just a few hours ago.


Just got my tracking yesterday


----------



## Hstrpics

Gabel said:


> Hi!!
> anybody any idea where I can find this one? I’m located in the US and saw it in a video from Australia.
> thanks so much!!


that should be available or showing online now. special edition


----------



## Opal Libra

Hello!

Does anyone have any clue when the new Dior boutique in Scottsdale, Arizona will open?


----------



## dove221

Hi Everyone!
For those of us in the bay area, Valley Fair is supposed to have their boutique open by the end of 2021


----------



## stockcharlie

dove221 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> For those of us in the bay area, Valley Fair is supposed to have their boutique open by the end of 2021


That would be really nice!!!


----------



## BB8

dove221 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> For those of us in the bay area, Valley Fair is supposed to have their boutique open by the end of 2021


Thanks for sharing this update!


----------



## stockcharlie

Question for ordering with SA. I placed an order with an SA on Friday (1/29), and he said they are out of boxes so haven’t shipped my order yet. Has anyone encountered the same issue?


----------



## dove221

stockcharlie said:


> Question for ordering with SA. I placed an order with an SA on Friday (1/29), and he said they are out of boxes so haven’t shipped my order yet. Has anyone encountered the same issue?


Which bag did you get? Who did you speak to?


----------



## stockcharlie

dove221 said:


> Which bag did you get? Who did you speak to?


PM you


----------



## DoggieBags

stockcharlie said:


> Question for ordering with SA. I placed an order with an SA on Friday (1/29), and he said they are out of boxes so haven’t shipped my order yet. Has anyone encountered the same issue?


Yes I had this same problem in early January and had to wait several weeks. And I had same issue with another brand late last year so this is not unique to Dior. Shipments of both merchandise and supplies have been disrupted by the pandemic. If you don’t want to wait any longer for your item maybe your SA would consider shipping the item now and shipping the box to you later?


----------



## Penelopepursula

I ordered a Lady Dior at the end of January and received my bag 5 days later. With a box. Did you ever get your bag?


----------



## stockcharlie

Penelopepursula said:


> I ordered a Lady Dior at the end of January and received my bag 5 days later. With a box. Did you ever get your bag?


I finally just got the shipment today! YAY! Haven't had a chance to open the boxes yet but can't wait!


----------



## Penelopepursula

stockcharlie said:


> I finally just got the shipment today! YAY! Haven't had a chance to open the boxes yet but can't wait!


Share with us when you do open them!


----------



## boomer1234

averagejoe said:


> Dior usually gives out red pockets, and sometimes a decorative display. This is the one this year, a rechargeable lantern featuring the Stussy X Dior bull in a red canvas tote bag.
> 
> View attachment 4981315
> View attachment 4981316
> View attachment 4981317
> View attachment 4981318
> View attachment 4981319


Pretty! I guess this is just for vip’s. My SA did text me an invitation to visit her at the store for a CNY event. What does this usually entail? Just curious! Thank you!


----------



## stockcharlie

Penelopepursula said:


> Share with us when you do open them!


Here it is!


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

i really like your version of the lantern better 

this is the one I got instead. Not sure if it’s different in every boutique?





averagejoe said:


> Dior usually gives out red pockets, and sometimes a decorative display. This is the one this year, a rechargeable lantern featuring the Stussy X Dior bull in a red canvas tote bag.
> 
> View attachment 4981315
> View attachment 4981316
> View attachment 4981317
> View attachment 4981318
> View attachment 4981319


----------



## MeBagaholic

im interested in buying the dior nano pouch 
Or dior saddle wallet on chain
Has anyone ever bought them
How are they
Which one is better choice


----------



## averagejoe

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> i really like your version of the lantern better
> 
> this is the one I got instead. Not sure if it’s different in every boutique?


I heard that there was a third version which is origami (not a lantern). Very interesting to see the variations in the gifts.

The version you have takes the women's design of the hibiscus Lunar New Year capsule print which belongs to the women's line instead of the Stussy bull which belongs to the men's line. Maybe it depends on the region.


----------



## averagejoe

boomer1234 said:


> Pretty! I guess this is just for vip’s. My SA did text me an invitation to visit her at the store for a CNY event. What does this usually entail? Just curious! Thank you!


Sorry I missed your post. From my experience, they may have a calligraphy artist in store to personalize red pockets and/or Lunar New Year decorations. Sometimes they have a fortune teller, and sometimes they serve canapes although with COVID this didn't happen at all in Toronto this year. Our city is under lockdown. 

And they usually give out red pockets to their clients during these events.


----------



## boomer1234

Ah! I was hoping for red envelopes but got macarons and tea service instead which I am perfectly happy with! 
Hopefully next year there will be more excitement!





averagejoe said:


> Sorry I missed your post. From my experience, they may have a calligraphy artist in store to personalize red pockets and/or Lunar New Year decorations. Sometimes they have a fortune teller, and sometimes they serve canapes although with COVID this didn't happen at all in Toronto this year. Our city is under lockdown.
> 
> And they usually give out red pockets to their clients during these events.


----------



## averagejoe

boomer1234 said:


> Ah! I was hoping for red envelopes but got macarons and tea service instead which I am perfectly happy with!
> Hopefully next year there will be more excitement!


Ooo! It even comes from Laduree with a red box. Very nice!


----------



## caelumxcv

Anyone know how long they’ll use the LNY packaging? I assume while supplies still last but will that be through the end of Feb?


----------



## averagejoe

caelumxcv said:


> Anyone know how long they’ll use the LNY packaging? I assume while supplies still last but will that be through the end of Feb?


I don't think they have packaging specifically for LNY this year. Seems like everything is just a VIC gift.


----------



## caelumxcv

Went to the boutique on the hunt for my first Dior/Lady Dior piece. SA was super sweet and showed me what I originally saw online (the bedazzled mini) and surprised me by bringing out an exotic lizard—anyone have experience with exotics Lady Diors? Also which do you is better for my first Dior purchase?


----------



## averagejoe

caelumxcv said:


> Went to the boutique on the hunt for my first Dior/Lady Dior piece. SA was super sweet and showed me what I originally saw online (the bedazzled mini) and surprised me by bringing out an exotic lizard—anyone have experience with exotics Lady Diors? Also which do you is better for my first Dior purchase?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4997344


Both pieces are nice, but I like the embellished/bedazzled one more. Lizard skin is beautiful, but that Cannage pattern embroidery is divine, and more special in my opinion.


----------



## Fashion Newbie

Hey guys, I just received an E-Mail that the bag I ordered online from the Dior boutique, that I immediately returned upon opening because it had obvious wear, is being sent back to me because...it had been worn. Apparently by me, over night, during a lockdown. Unbelievable. Getting off the phone with the very nice customer service guy telling me that I have to write a letter to the main office and that I will have an answer in about two weeks - by which the bag will have already returned to me. Paying full price for pre loved, basically. Never ordering online with them again.

Edit: Yes, you’re reading that right: a LETTER, not an e-mail!


----------



## MeBagaholic

Fashion Newbie said:


> Hey guys, I just received an E-Mail that the bag I ordered online from the Dior boutique, that I immediately returned upon opening because it had obvious wear, is being sent back to me because...it had been worn. Apparently by me, over night, during a lockdown. Unbelievable. Getting off the phone with the very nice customer service guy telling me that I have to write a letter to the main office and that I will have an answer in about two weeks - by which the bag will have already returned to me. Paying full price for pre loved, basically. Never ordering online with them again.
> 
> Edit: Yes, you’re reading that right: a LETTER, not an e-mail!


Which bag you ordered
Ahhh now i am worried


----------



## ATLbagaddict

Fashion Newbie said:


> Hey guys, I just received an E-Mail that the bag I ordered online from the Dior boutique, that I immediately returned upon opening because it had obvious wear, is being sent back to me because...it had been worn. Apparently by me, over night, during a lockdown. Unbelievable. Getting off the phone with the very nice customer service guy telling me that I have to write a letter to the main office and that I will have an answer in about two weeks - by which the bag will have already returned to me. Paying full price for pre loved, basically. Never ordering online with them again.
> 
> Edit: Yes, you’re reading that right: a LETTER, not an e-mail!


Wait seriously??  This has happened to me with a scammy shoe company in the past (lesson learned) but I never would have guessed with Dior!  Or any other luxury brand really...I just returned a bag from Fendi within 24 hours that came with no tags on it which I thought was odd - now I’m anxious too!


----------



## Fashion Newbie

MeBagaholic said:


> Which bag you ordered
> Ahhh now i am worried



It was a Lady Dior


----------



## Fashion Newbie

ATLbagaddict said:


> Wait seriously??  This has happened to me with a scammy shoe company in the past (lesson learned) but I never would have guessed with Dior!  Or any other luxury brand really...I just returned a bag from Fendi within 24 hours that came with no tags on it which I thought was odd - now I’m anxious too!



I don’t want scare anyone into doing or not doing something, many people have bought luxury very successfully online. But personally this has shown me that a big brand name and a praised customer service mean nothing. I was really disillusioned by this conundrum.


----------



## averagejoe

Dior has several new bags on the runway each season that aren't produced, or are produced seasons later it seems (i.e. the Bobby, Caro, and even the St. Honore walked the runway at least 2 seasons before they were produced). I wonder what will happen to this bag that was shown during their Fall/Winter 2021 show (from WWD):


----------



## dove221

Fashion Newbie said:


> Hey guys, I just received an E-Mail that the bag I ordered online from the Dior boutique, that I immediately returned upon opening because it had obvious wear, is being sent back to me because...it had been worn. Apparently by me, over night, during a lockdown. Unbelievable. Getting off the phone with the very nice customer service guy telling me that I have to write a letter to the main office and that I will have an answer in about two weeks - by which the bag will have already returned to me. Paying full price for pre loved, basically. Never ordering online with them again.
> 
> Edit: Yes, you’re reading that right: a LETTER, not an e-mail!


Omg! This is just another example why I will not make purchases online! So sorry to hear this- I hope you get your refund!


----------



## LadyRabbit

Now look at these two beauties. Seriously I wanna ask you all, which one is more stunning? Like which one looks better? The grey or the blush?


----------



## jelliedfeels

FYI British Vogue is running an article on Maria Grazia Chiuri at Dior and her new book. There’s this article online and a different text and photo shoot in the magazine 








						Maria Grazia Chiuri’s New Photobook Celebrates Dior’s Feminist Spirit
					

“Its point of view is both intimate and open, free of judgment and paternalism."




					www.vogue.com


----------



## Penelopepursula

LadyRabbit said:


> Now look at these two beauties. Seriously I wanna ask you all, which one is more stunning? Like which one looks better? The grey or the blush?
> View attachment 5035325
> View attachment 5035328


I like the blush. It's perfect for spring and summer.


----------



## LadyRabbit

Penelopepursula said:


> I like the blush. It's perfect for spring and summer.



I agree with you. And plus it looks more fresh, delicate, feminine. Thanks for your opinion.


----------



## LadyRabbit

Penelopepursula said:


> I like the blush. It's perfect for spring and summer.



I agree with you. And plus it looks more fresh, delicate, feminine. Thanks for answering!


----------



## serah96

I ordered


Fashion Newbie said:


> Hey guys, I just received an E-Mail that the bag I ordered online from the Dior boutique, that I immediately returned upon opening because it had obvious wear, is being sent back to me because...it had been worn. Apparently by me, over night, during a lockdown. Unbelievable. Getting off the phone with the very nice customer service guy telling me that I have to write a letter to the main office and that I will have an answer in about two weeks - by which the bag will have already returned to me. Paying full price for pre loved, basically. Never ordering online with them again.
> 
> Edit: Yes, you’re reading that right: a LETTER, not an e-mail!


They told me to write a letter to complain  to their office in france too. All because I ordered a lady dior in May 2020 using their website and was unhappy with the state I received it. Just like you, they also sent me a bag that looked worn, tons of scratches on the hardware. I returned the bag the next day and yet I had to wait way over 3 months for a refund despite speaking to customer services on so many occasions. 
I no longer trust Dior online services for that reason.


----------



## Fashion Newbie

serah96 said:


> I ordered
> 
> They told me to write a letter to complain  to their office in france too. All because I ordered a lady dior in May 2020 using their website and was unhappy with the state I received it. Just like you, they also sent me a bag that looked worn, tons of scratches on the hardware. I returned the bag the next day and yet I had to wait way over 3 months for a refund despite speaking to customer services on so many occasions.
> I no longer trust Dior online services for that reason.



Yes it’s been almost three months since I returned the bag and still no refund..


----------



## Fashion Newbie

Oh and also they just sent me a catalogue as a ‚gift‘ for my troubles. In what world is sending me unsolicited ads an acceptable way of apologizing for sending me the same broken bag three times in a row and still not having refunded me, even though I had to write a letter to France and have spent a huge amount of time writing Emails and talking to them on the phone?


----------



## averagejoe

Fashion Newbie said:


> Oh and also they just sent me a catalogue as a ‚gift‘ for my troubles. In what world is sending me unsolicited ads an acceptable way of apologizing for sending me the same broken bag three times in a row and still not having refunded me, even though I had to write a letter to France and have spent a huge amount of time writing Emails and talking to them on the phone?


Not sure if the Dior Magazine/catalog is a gift. They usually mail it to any client that has purchased from the brand a certain amount of money to invite them back to the boutique. I may be wrong, although I do know that anyone can just walk into the boutique to pick up their Dior Magazine catalog or their hard-cover catalogs.


----------



## Fashion Newbie

averagejoe said:


> Not sure if the Dior Magazine/catalog is a gift. They usually mail it to any client that has purchased from the brand a certain amount of money to invite them back to the boutique. I may be wrong, although I do know that anyone can just walk into the boutique to pick up their Dior Magazine catalog or their hard-cover catalogs.


It was accompanied by a letter that clearly indicated it to be a gift for my troubles, wich they had also previously promised me over the phone. A letter, not even signed by hand, where no responsibility was taken. Very embarrassing behavior.
After the whole debacle I looked on trustpilot and read about many negative experiences customers who ordered online on Dior.com had in the past few months. I am saddened to have to add my voice to the crowd of the many people who would not recommend it.


----------



## averagejoe

Fashion Newbie said:


> It was accompanied by a letter that clearly indicated it to be a gift for my troubles, wich they had also previously promised me over the phone. A letter, not even signed by hand, where no responsibility was taken. Very embarrassing behavior.
> After the whole debacle I looked on trustpilot and read about many negative experiences customers who ordered online on Dior.com had in the past few months. I am saddened to have to add my voice to the crowd of the many people who would not recommend it.


Wow. Giving you a free catalog that anyone else can pick up for free. That is terrible! They should have at least given you samples or something from their private fragrance collection.


----------



## Morgz419

Does anyone have any pictures of this item, or know anything about what their “technical fabric” is like? 

I wish they had more info on what the material is on the site and some additional pics. Really love this print!


----------



## averagejoe

Morgz419 said:


> Does anyone have any pictures of this item, or know anything about what their “technical fabric” is like?
> 
> I wish they had more info on what the material is on the site and some additional pics. Really love this print!


Technical fabric may just be printed nylon. The material looks like a nylon-type material with a print on it.


----------



## jzxjzx845

caelumxcv said:


> Went to the boutique on the hunt for my first Dior/Lady Dior piece. SA was super sweet and showed me what I originally saw online (the bedazzled mini) and surprised me by bringing out an exotic lizard—anyone have experience with exotics Lady Diors? Also which do you is better for my first Dior purchase?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4997344



Wow these are both so stunning! I've never seen the embellished one before. I think for your first Dior perhaps go for the lizard on the left - I feel like you might get more use out of it. The embellished one is divine but maybe for more special occasions? Depends on your lifestyle!


----------



## Jacque&Jill

Hi! My first time ever on Purseforum; thank you for being such a brilliant source of information even when lurking 

I have a quick question: I bought a Dior pouch with strap direct from them online last week, and it arrived on Monday. All good, yes. But I expected to have a VAT fee and/or handling fee from UPS on the doorstep before I got the goods, being post-Brexit and all, but I have got nothing. Is this odd, or usual? Will I get an invoice through the post soon, or have I gotten away with it? 

I would love to hear if others have had similar experiences with Dior online post-Brexit. Thank you!


----------



## 880

Jacque&Jill said:


> Hi! My first time ever on Purseforum; thank you for being such a brilliant source of information even when lurking
> 
> I have a quick question: I bought a Dior pouch with strap direct from them online last week, and it arrived on Monday. All good, yes. But I expected to have a VAT fee and/or handling fee from UPS on the doorstep before I got the goods, being post-Brexit and all, but I have got nothing. Is this odd, or usual? Will I get an invoice through the post soon, or have I gotten away with it?
> 
> I would love to hear if others have had similar experiences with Dior online post-Brexit. Thank you!


welcome! I’m sure someone more knowledgeable will come along soon, but I seem to recall the thread entitled EU chatting and stalking mentioned the VAT as being somewhat randomly selective. You can plug into the search button VAT post brexit or the name of that thread and perhaps come up with more info while you wait.




__





						EU Chatting and Stalking
					

Hello! Does anyone have a photo of the studded ebene felicie that will be released? Thanks!




					forum.purseblog.com
				




@Morgz419, @averagejoe, re rhe separate query above on technical fabric, on a bag, not sure it helps, but  technical taffeta on my Dior skirt is is 100% polyester. It does feel treated on the surface.


----------



## anndelrosario

Hi! Should I store my lambskin lady dior in its original box? Btw, I live in a tropical country. Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

anndelrosario said:


> Hi! Should I store my lambskin lady dior in its original box? Btw, I live in a tropical country. Thank you!


You don't have to store it in the box, especially since the box doesn't sit vertically evenly due to the lid being wider than the box, causing the box to be slightly lopsided if placed vertically. The bag should not be laid on its back because it may slowly flatten the Cannage quilting over time. 

I suggest storing it with the original stuffing, in its dustbag, in a dark, cool closet. If your home is humid, then place packets of desiccant in your closet to absorb extra moisture.


----------



## anndelrosario

averagejoe said:


> You don't have to store it in the box, especially since the box doesn't sit vertically evenly due to the lid being wider than the box, causing the box to be slightly lopsided if placed vertically. The bag should not be laid on its back because it may slowly flatten the Cannage quilting over time.
> 
> I suggest storing it with the original stuffing, in its dustbag, in a dark, cool closet. If your home is humid, then place packets of desiccant in your closet to absorb extra moisture.



Will take note of everything you suggested for me to do. Thank you, @averagejoe!


----------



## Chrysalids

Hello, I am preparing to purchase my first new Lady Dior in a few months. I have been going back and forth about if I should purchase it from Dior online or from a boutique. I keep seeing negative stories from people here who purchased online, but the nearest boutiques are hours away from me and the Yelp reviews about their in-person service are overwhelmingly negative; they are reportedly snobby and dismissive towards customers. Has anyone had a good experience purchasing a Lady Dior from Dior online? It would give me confidence. I have been thinking that maybe an alternative is to find a highly recommended SA who would mail it to me. Thank you.


----------



## Led9

Chrysalids said:


> Hello, I am preparing to purchase my first new Lady Dior in a few months. I have been going back and forth about if I should purchase it from Dior online or from a boutique. I keep seeing negative stories from people here who purchased online, but the nearest boutiques are hours away from me and the Yelp reviews about their in-person service are overwhelmingly negative; they are reportedly snobby and dismissive towards customers. Has anyone had a good experience purchasing a Lady Dior from Dior online? It would give me confidence. I have been thinking that maybe an alternative is to find a highly recommended SA who would mail it to me. Thank you.


Hi there,
I had ordered few items from online store and never had any issues with delivery or returns. I ordered slg's, shoes and a book tote. Everything came well packaged, delivered by UPS and I had returned two items with no issues as well. Not sure if I was just lucky but I'd say I had much better experience than with LV online store for example.


----------



## Chrysalids

Thanks, @Led9. This does give me more confidence about ordering online.


----------



## Penelopepursula

I ordered a Lady Dior in February right before the price increase. Delivery was about a week and the bag arrived pristine and beautifully packaged. I had no issues and it was my first Dior purchase. While I would prefer to shop in the boutique, there isn't one remotely close to me.


----------



## Chrysalids

@Penelopepursula, thanks so much for sharing that info. I am so glad that your Lady Dior was perfect. These positive experiences purchasing online really do reassure me.


----------



## wearingdenim

Hi there,
Does anyone own the saddle bag in warm taupe or cognac? I am currently debating between the two and haven't seen any photos of people with them online and wondering if they are unpopular colors. The warm taupe looks beautiful online but the color was completely different in person.


----------



## 880

Just wanted to say I tried on the Dior Bal Gran watch with feathers and it’s gorgeous. On my list as a possible future purchase esp bc DH loved it.  31K usd. 36mm. The feathers rotate in a half circle as you move, like they are dancing


----------



## Thaotran

Sharing with you all this beautiful Bois de rose bracelet with full diamonds  I didn’t like this collection much when I saw it online, but in real it’s gorgeous!


----------



## averagejoe

Thaotran said:


> Sharing with you all this beautiful Bois de rose bracelet with full diamonds  I didn’t like this collection much when I saw it online, but in real it’s gorgeous!


WOW! I think the "organic" nature of the Bois de Rose gives some beautiful movement to your bracelet stack.


----------



## Thaotran

averagejoe said:


> WOW! I think the "organic" nature of the Bois de Rose gives some beautiful movement to your bracelet stack.



Thank you! Too bad they don’t have a plain version without diamond, except a cuff version which is a no for me since my wrist is quite small for cuff bracelets


----------



## platanoparty

I was curious if anyone had the cherry red patent lady dior? I have fallen in love but can’t make it to a boutique anytime soon and was hoping to see some non stock photo images. Thank you!









						Medium Lady Dior Bag Cherry Red Patent Cannage Calfskin | DIOR
					

The Lady Dior bag embodies the House's vision of elegance and beauty. Sleek and refined, the style is timeless. Crafted in cherry red patent calfskin with Cannage stitching, its quilted texture is immediately recognizable. Pale gold-finish metal 'D.I.O.R.' charms complete and illuminate its...




					www.dior.com


----------



## Sabin

Have anyone seen these sneakers in Europe boutiques?


----------



## FresaJae

Apologies if this is the wrong place to post this (mods, please direct me!) but has anyone found this in the US?  It's on some of the non-US websites but I can't seem to find it in the US (though one is listed on TRR, but seems questionable since it's from the current season (why would you buy it and immediately flip it to TRR?))...









						Medium Lady Dior Bag Black Hand-Embroidered and Embossed Calfskin with Overlays - Bags - Women's Fashion | DIOR
					

The Lady Dior bag epitomizes the House’s vision of elegance and beauty. The timeless and refined design is still very relevant and demonstrates the ateliers’ leather craftsmanship. Crafted in black smooth calfskin, it is embellished with openwork and textured overlays, further enhanced with...




					www.dior.com


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

hello,

does anyone have any intel on when the sale will be starting for this year?


----------



## starrynite_87

Has anyone found the Dway slide at any of the Dior outlets?


----------



## freshringo

Hi! Apologies if this is not the right place to ask. I just received the ultramatte black saddle bag from Dior today (ordered online) and there are some white spots on the bag that aren’t coming off with gentle wiping. Should I just try to exchange the bag or are there any other recommended cleaning steps I can take first?


----------



## jelliedfeels

freshringo said:


> Hi! Apologies if this is not the right place to ask. I just received the ultramatte black saddle bag from Dior today (ordered online) and there are some white spots on the bag that aren’t coming off with gentle wiping. Should I just try to exchange the bag or are there any other recommended cleaning steps I can take first?


I’d exchange it straight away. You don’t want to damage it further & void the warranty


----------



## LucyMadrid

freshringo said:


> Hi! Apologies if this is not the right place to ask. I just received the ultramatte black saddle bag from Dior today (ordered online) and there are some white spots on the bag that aren’t coming off with gentle wiping. Should I just try to exchange the bag or are there any other recommended cleaning steps I can take first?



You'd better contact them with a pic of the spots. They will surely send you another bag. Good luck !!


----------



## freshringo

jelliedfeels said:


> I’d exchange it straight away. You don’t want to damage it further & void the warranty





LucyMadrid said:


> You'd better contact them with a pic of the spots. They will surely send you another bag. Good luck !!



Thank you both for the quick replies! I ended up initiating an exchange, especially as I found some more white stains on the inside of the bag upon further inspection. Hopefully the next bag will not have any issues, as their online policy appears to only allow one complimentary return/exchange.  

Quite a bummer as I was planning on bringing my new bag with me on my vacation trip next week, but I suppose there's always next time!


----------



## jelliedfeels

freshringo said:


> Thank you both for the quick replies! I ended up initiating an exchange, especially as I found some more white stains on the inside of the bag upon further inspection. Hopefully the next bag will not have any issues, as their online policy appears to only allow one complimentary return/exchange.
> 
> Quite a bummer as I was planning on bringing my new bag with me on my vacation trip next week, but I suppose there's always next time!


Fingers crossed it may arrive quick enough. The next one should be perfect - after all this is meant to be a luxury


----------



## Caitey

Hi! I was cleaning up my storage today and I found my grandmother’s old Dior purses.

100% sure they’re authentic, given the fact that they have the complete boxes and dust bags and all. She bought them in Paris years and years ago. Or maybe in an outlet in Japan or Hong Kong, who knows. Probably in the 90s.

I’m more of a Chanel girl so I’m not familiar with Dior’s older designs—only their much newer ones. Does anyone know what these are called?

1. Small purse with a short gold chain and beaded Dior logo in gold.
2. White pouch with Dior logo pattern and magnetic gold button.


----------



## averagejoe

Caitey said:


> Hi! I was cleaning up my storage today and I found my grandmother’s old Dior purses.
> 
> 100% sure they’re authentic, given the fact that they have the complete boxes and dust bags and all. She bought them in Paris years and years ago. Or maybe in an outlet in Japan or Hong Kong, who knows. Probably in the 90s.
> 
> I’m more of a Chanel girl so I’m not familiar with Dior’s older designs—only their much newer ones. Does anyone know what these are called?
> 
> 1. Small purse with a short gold chain and beaded Dior logo in gold.
> 2. White pouch with Dior logo pattern and magnetic gold button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5152678


I don't know what they are called, but I doubt there will be anyone here who knows the name of these less-recognizable styles.


----------



## LucyMadrid

Caitey said:


> Hi! I was cleaning up my storage today and I found my grandmother’s old Dior purses.
> 
> 100% sure they’re authentic, given the fact that they have the complete boxes and dust bags and all. She bought them in Paris years and years ago. Or maybe in an outlet in Japan or Hong Kong, who knows. Probably in the 90s.
> 
> I’m more of a Chanel girl so I’m not familiar with Dior’s older designs—only their much newer ones. Does anyone know what these are called?
> 
> 1. Small purse with a short gold chain and beaded Dior logo in gold.
> 2. White pouch with Dior logo pattern and magnetic gold button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5152678



Make a question on the Dior website. They may know.


----------



## amanda.tnguyen

am i the only one that has had the worst luck / experience with dior  .. i always hear about youtubers/fellow purseforumers rave about how dior has the best customer service and packaging across all luxury fashion houses, but i would say i've had the worst experience (at many dior locations, not just one) compared to all other brands.. it makes me so sad, i mean its not going to stop me from shopping at dior because there's so many things i still want to add to my collection, but it does put a sour taste in my mouth ..

first experience was i was trying to hunt down the dior(r)evolution ring, and first time i ever stepped into a dior boutique, the SA helping me was on her phone texting the entire time i was standing right in front of her asking her to see certain things.. so rude.. it wasn't like she was on her phone trying to look up stock for me or anything, she was clearly texting someone else (maybe another client while trying to help me too.. but i don't think that's very professional).. well then they didn't have it, so my boyfriend tried to go into another location to find it for me and he even called customer service beforehand to ensure that it was in stock, and they said it was, and he went in and the SA quickly brushed him off saying they didn't have it without even looking or checking for him... he left and called customer service again and they said there's definitely stock there, he gets in line again to go in, and the same SA helps him and goes okay let me check and then she says oh we have it... second experience we bought a booktote and the girl just put the bag in the box with no tissue paper or anything just basically tossed the bag into the box and put the lid on and put it in a bag for us.. i would assume for a 3k bag they would put a little more effort into it..

now all these things i can look past..but my most recent experience topped it all off for me. we ordered another booktote for me (from another location), and we kindly asked the SA if we could get it packaged really nicely (box, ribbon, star, accordion type tissue paper, etc.) because of our previous experiences we didn't want to take any chances and knew we should just ask this time - and she was like of course ! this is how we package everything !! and we said okay, sounds great and she even assured us before mailing it out that she packaged it very nicely.. we just received it in the mail today, and there was no ribbon, no star.. and get this, she also didn't include the authenticity card or care booklet for my bag, AND she sent us the incorrect mitzah that we ordered.... i know that packaging can be a superficial thing, and i can look past those things, but i just assume for such a high-end luxury brand, and how much you're paying, you'd want to "full experience" and that they wouldn't be forgetting something as important as the authenticity card for my bag or even sending me the incorrect item... there's only 4 of the correct mitzah in stock across the entire US now (when she had the correct one in stock at the time we purchased..) ...  its all just very disappointing..


----------



## averagejoe

amanda.tnguyen said:


> am i the only one that has had the worst luck / experience with dior  .. i always hear about youtubers/fellow purseforumers rave about how dior has the best customer service and packaging across all luxury fashion houses, but i would say i've had the worst experience (at many dior locations, not just one) compared to all other brands.. it makes me so sad, i mean its not going to stop me from shopping at dior because there's so many things i still want to add to my collection, but it does put a sour taste in my mouth ..
> 
> first experience was i was trying to hunt down the dior(r)evolution ring, and first time i ever stepped into a dior boutique, the SA helping me was on her phone texting the entire time i was standing right in front of her asking her to see certain things.. so rude.. it wasn't like she was on her phone trying to look up stock for me or anything, she was clearly texting someone else (maybe another client while trying to help me too.. but i don't think that's very professional).. well then they didn't have it, so my boyfriend tried to go into another location to find it for me and he even called customer service beforehand to ensure that it was in stock, and they said it was, and he went in and the SA quickly brushed him off saying they didn't have it without even looking or checking for him... he left and called customer service again and they said there's definitely stock there, he gets in line again to go in, and the same SA helps him and goes okay let me check and then she says oh we have it... second experience we bought a booktote and the girl just put the bag in the box with no tissue paper or anything just basically tossed the bag into the box and put the lid on and put it in a bag for us.. i would assume for a 3k bag they would put a little more effort into it..
> 
> now all these things i can look past..but my most recent experience topped it all off for me. we ordered another booktote for me (from another location), and we kindly asked the SA if we could get it packaged really nicely (box, ribbon, star, accordion type tissue paper, etc.) because of our previous experiences we didn't want to take any chances and knew we should just ask this time - and she was like of course ! this is how we package everything !! and we said okay, sounds great and she even assured us before mailing it out that she packaged it very nicely.. we just received it in the mail today, and there was no ribbon, no star.. and get this, she also didn't include the authenticity card or care booklet for my bag, AND she sent us the incorrect mitzah that we ordered.... i know that packaging can be a superficial thing, and i can look past those things, but i just assume for such a high-end luxury brand, and how much you're paying, you'd want to "full experience" and that they wouldn't be forgetting something as important as the authenticity card for my bag or even sending me the incorrect item... there's only 4 of the correct mitzah in stock across the entire US now (when she had the correct one in stock at the time we purchased..) ...  its all just very disappointing..


Sorry to hear this. Does sound like one poor experience after another. Some SAs are very poor at packaging, and I have experienced that at a lot of brands. You notice as soon as a different SA helps you and all of a sudden, the packaging looks so much nicer! I've experienced that at Dior myself where when the SA is really busy, sometimes they forget to include a box, or a ribbon. I do go back and ask for a box or garment bag if I really want one to help store the item, and they always give one to me. 

I suggest changing SAs again and seeing if that makes a difference.


----------



## amanda.tnguyen

averagejoe said:


> Sorry to hear this. Does sound like one poor experience after another. Some SAs are very poor at packaging, and I have experienced that at a lot of brands. You notice as soon as a different SA helps you and all of a sudden, the packaging looks so much nicer! I've experienced that at Dior myself where when the SA is really busy, sometimes they forget to include a box, or a ribbon. I do go back and ask for a box or garment bag if I really want one to help store the item, and they always give one to me.
> 
> I suggest changing SAs again and seeing if that makes a difference.


yeah its definitely quite unfortunate, especially because not all the issues were just about packaging but poor customer service as well.. it just shocks me that its just our luck that its been 4 different SAs at 4 different locations - i feel like i had such high hopes for dior because of what everyone says about their SAs, but you're right, hopefully we just find the "right" SA for us


----------



## averagejoe

amanda.tnguyen said:


> yeah its definitely quite unfortunate, especially because not all the issues were just about packaging but poor customer service as well.. it just shocks me that its just our luck that its been 4 different SAs at 4 different locations - i feel like i had such high hopes for dior because of what everyone says about their SAs, but you're right, hopefully we just find the "right" SA for us


I did have some great experiences at Dior, and so did a lot of members here, but these SAs move around from brand to brand, and if they were bad at a particular brand from before, then they would be bad at Dior too. Dior hires their SAs based on their ability to sell (including past selling history at other brands), so the pushy sales associates get hired in the mix, too. Dior also pushes their sales associates to constantly increase their sales from year to year, which pressures the sales associates to prioritize sales over customer service if given the choice. For instance, if your SA has another client waiting while you are being served, they may be more likely to rush service with you so that they can cater to both clients, especially if the waiting client is a tier 1 customer.

Sales associates also decline in effectiveness when they are very busy (i.e. new arrivals, sale season, pre-orders, several clients messaging them at once), and with Dior sales increasing significantly each quarter, their sales associates are busier than before. I think they should hire more stock room people that don't sell to pack the orders consistently so the SA isn't trying to balance selling with taking the time to pack purchases nicely.


----------



## kittythebabyrabbit

amanda.tnguyen said:


> am i the only one that has had the worst luck / experience with dior  .. i always hear about youtubers/fellow purseforumers rave about how dior has the best customer service and packaging across all luxury fashion houses, but i would say i've had the worst experience (at many dior locations, not just one) compared to all other brands.. it makes me so sad, i mean its not going to stop me from shopping at dior because there's so many things i still want to add to my collection, but it does put a sour taste in my mouth ..
> 
> first experience was i was trying to hunt down the dior(r)evolution ring, and first time i ever stepped into a dior boutique, the SA helping me was on her phone texting the entire time i was standing right in front of her asking her to see certain things.. so rude.. it wasn't like she was on her phone trying to look up stock for me or anything, she was clearly texting someone else (maybe another client while trying to help me too.. but i don't think that's very professional).. well then they didn't have it, so my boyfriend tried to go into another location to find it for me and he even called customer service beforehand to ensure that it was in stock, and they said it was, and he went in and the SA quickly brushed him off saying they didn't have it without even looking or checking for him... he left and called customer service again and they said there's definitely stock there, he gets in line again to go in, and the same SA helps him and goes okay let me check and then she says oh we have it... second experience we bought a booktote and the girl just put the bag in the box with no tissue paper or anything just basically tossed the bag into the box and put the lid on and put it in a bag for us.. i would assume for a 3k bag they would put a little more effort into it..
> 
> now all these things i can look past..but my most recent experience topped it all off for me. we ordered another booktote for me (from another location), and we kindly asked the SA if we could get it packaged really nicely (box, ribbon, star, accordion type tissue paper, etc.) because of our previous experiences we didn't want to take any chances and knew we should just ask this time - and she was like of course ! this is how we package everything !! and we said okay, sounds great and she even assured us before mailing it out that she packaged it very nicely.. we just received it in the mail today, and there was no ribbon, no star.. and get this, she also didn't include the authenticity card or care booklet for my bag, AND she sent us the incorrect mitzah that we ordered.... i know that packaging can be a superficial thing, and i can look past those things, but i just assume for such a high-end luxury brand, and how much you're paying, you'd want to "full experience" and that they wouldn't be forgetting something as important as the authenticity card for my bag or even sending me the incorrect item... there's only 4 of the correct mitzah in stock across the entire US now (when she had the correct one in stock at the time we purchased..) ...  its all just very disappointing..



Oh sorry to hear about this... it does sound very disappointing. I really hope you get a better service next time. 

My experience with Dior’s service is mostly good in store but the packaging service really varies.  I was actually surprised when first watched unboxing videos online. I thought, why didn’t I ever get that full box experience when buying a bag.

I remember whenever I purchased something in Switzerland, it was always just paper in a carrier bag or dust bag in a dior carrier bag with ribbons outside the carrier bags. All in all it felt very minimalistic. Maybe it’s a Swiss thing haha. This was back in 2011-2013 though.

My recent purchase of a bag from harrods did have that ‘regular packaging’ with a box etc. The SA wrote a nice little card in there which was a first for me.


----------



## 880

My Dior SA just invited us to preview this exhibit (I read the blurb description, and I think it would be of interest to anyone who wants to learn about Dior RTW history).

note: I think the reason why we were invited was bc DH just bought a Dior cashmere pea coat.  Although Ive started to become a regular customer at Dior, I only buy a few pieces per season, and I’m obviously not like their VIPs who buy tons and tons of RTW plus accessories. But, DH and I really enjoy shopping together in the same boutique (for example, he buys a lot of brunello, and I buy brunello pants and outerwear), so I think SA’s enjoy the synergy of us shopping together for both men’s and women’s at Dior.

i feel terribly for those posts above re their negative experiences at Dior. I don’t take packaging bc I don’t want to recycle it, but if I had rude experiences, and I’m not entirely sure that I would continue to shop with that SA or perhaps even at the brand. I have to get along and connect with an SA before I contemplate buying anything. I am primarily a RTW cust9mer and not accessories, and I tend to text for appts once I click with an SA, so that might make a difference. JMO though.






						Brooklyn Museum: Christian Dior: Designer of Dreams
					

The Brooklyn Museum is an art museum located in the New York City borough of Brooklyn. At 560,000 square feet, the museum is New York City's second largest in physical size and holds an art collection with roughly 1.5 million works.




					www.brooklynmuseum.org


----------



## 880

averagejoe said:


> Dior hires their SAs based on their ability to sell (including past selling history at other brands), so the pushy sales associates get hired in the mix, too. Dior also pushes their sales associates to constantly increase their sales from year to year, which pressures the sales associates to prioritize sales over customer service if given the choice


When I was last at Dior flagship (by group appointment Friday with DH who was looking at men’s RTW and another TPFer who shares the same SA as I do), we realized that Dior had recently hired a person we all knew (he was previously at Hermes and then the assistant manager of VCA HUdson yards). DH also learned from another staff member that Dior aggressively hired more SAs for their transitional flagship, and it pushes their SAs to sell across all categories RTW, accessories, fine jewelry. We assumed that meant that essentially the SAs have to sell an enormous amount per shift.  This policy may mean the SAs try to devote more attention to repeat customers that they believe will purchase across those categories. DH, the other tpfer and I were  there for some time (it takes a while to get the tailor), and we were chatting. So,  I dont take it personally, if my SA also has to answer texts unrelated to my business. But, while  the company pressure to sell is enormous, it obviously doesn’t excuse poor service to individual customers.


----------



## lana9993

For those with a mini Lady Dior and an iphone 12 pro max, does it fit inside the bag?


----------



## averagejoe

880 said:


> When I was last at Dior flagship (by group appointment Friday with DH who was looking at men’s RTW and another TPFer who shares the same SA as I do), we realized that Dior had recently hired a person we all knew (he was previously at Hermes and then the assistant manager of VCA HUdson yards). DH also learned from another staff member that Dior aggressively hired more SAs for their transitional flagship, and it pushes their SAs to sell across all categories RTW, accessories, fine jewelry. We assumed that meant that essentially the SAs have to sell an enormous amount per shift.  This policy may mean the SAs try to devote more attention to repeat customers that they believe will purchase across those categories. DH, the other tpfer and I were  there for some time (it takes a while to get the tailor), and we were chatting. So,  I dont take it personally, if my SA also has to answer texts unrelated to my business. But, while  the company pressure to sell is enormous, it obviously doesn’t excuse poor service to individual customers.


Yes, their SAs are definitely encouraged to sell across all categories. I think a lot of brands are like this. LV commission for their popular monogram pieces is less than other items! The encouragement to sell across categories is there alright. 

It's interesting to see if people will have the same "good" Dior experience when the brand grows even bigger. When people complain about service at Chanel being poor, I find that a lot of it is because they are so busy that they cannot invest time into individual customers, especially those who don't have a purchase history to prove that they are likely going to buy again. If Dior gets that many clients, I bet SA behaviours will change. 

Smaller brands in comparison tend to have better service because their SAs aren't always busy with other clients. I find that even service at Fendi is better now, even though they are by no means a small brand. YSL as well. Their SAs aren't as busy and have the time to get to know the customers and also show them a number of products.


----------



## averagejoe

880 said:


> My Dior SA just invited us to preview this exhibit (I read the blurb description, and I think it would be of interest to anyone who wants to learn about Dior RTW history).
> 
> note: I think the reason why we were invited was bc DH just bought a Dior cashmere pea coat.  Although Ive started to become a regular customer at Dior, I only buy a few pieces per season, and I’m obviously not like their VIPs who buy tons and tons of RTW plus accessories. But, DH and I really enjoy shopping together in the same boutique (for example, he buys a lot of brunello, and I buy brunello pants and outerwear), so I think SA’s enjoy the synergy of us shopping together for both men’s and women’s at Dior.
> 
> i feel terribly for those posts above re their negative experiences at Dior. I don’t take packaging bc I don’t want to recycle it, but if I had rude experiences, and I’m not entirely sure that I would continue to shop with that SA or perhaps even at the brand. I have to get along and connect with an SA before I contemplate buying anything. I am primarily a RTW cust9mer and not accessories, and I tend to text for appts once I click with an SA, so that might make a difference. JMO though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooklyn Museum: Christian Dior: Designer of Dreams
> 
> 
> The Brooklyn Museum is an art museum located in the New York City borough of Brooklyn. At 560,000 square feet, the museum is New York City's second largest in physical size and holds an art collection with roughly 1.5 million works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.brooklynmuseum.org


If only we had this exhibition in Toronto!!! Only Dior thing we got at our Royal Ontario Museum (ROM) was 1950s Dior sourced from local owners who lent the pieces to the ROM, or something like that. The exhibit was just one room, and did not have any of the Galliano Dior stuff I grew up seeing.


----------



## 880

averagejoe said:


> Yes, their SAs are definitely encouraged to sell across all categories. I think a lot of brands are like this. LV commission for their popular monogram pieces is less than other items! The encouragement to sell across categories is there alright.
> 
> It's interesting to see if people will have the same "good" Dior experience when the brand grows even bigger. When people complain about service at Chanel being poor, I find that a lot of it is because they are so busy that they cannot invest time into individual customers, especially those who don't have a purchase history to prove that they are likely going to buy again. If Dior gets that many clients, I bet SA behaviours will change.
> 
> Smaller brands in comparison tend to have better service because their SAs aren't always busy with other clients. I find that even service at Fendi is better now, even though they are by no means a small brand. YSL as well. Their SAs aren't as busy and have the time to get to know the customers and also show them a number of products.


DH loves fashion and spends time talking to SMs and staff while I’m rummaging around. ( we go on off hours by appt, so as not to inconvenience SA prime time or rush hour lol). Another staffer indicated to DH that Dior is shifting to a more appt only philosophy — the implication being that there is more focus on long standing clients than one of item shoppers. If this is the case, IMO it’s in line with the philosophy of VCs and private equity who invest in companies. A private equity firm that invests in, say an ophthalmologist practice would require an individual practitioner to see a patient every 15 minutes. It becomes a time is money thing, and I think it would prevent the serendipitous spontaneous connection or sale to be made. . . Probably my analogy is inaccurate for a variety of reasons, but I guess I mean to say, companies like Dior aspire to the chanel formula Of over catering to the top tier of customer. I miss small boutiques like Linda dresner or charivari or Ultimo or even what I considered small department store boutique operations like Wilkes Bashford for curation of a mix of designers that someone new to fashion could visit, learn and buy. In order to get the best pieces now, you’d have to first have a good standing relationship with each individual design house. It’s sad.

note: I want to add here that I started as a walk in customer with no prior history during covid and they were exceptionally nice and did not rush me in the dressing room even though they had a fancy event going on in the other rooms. My SA is my SA bc he happened to be standing by the door lol. When I read other people’s experiences here, I feel very fortunate, but I almost think it’s just happenstance that I had a good first experience.


----------



## averagejoe

880 said:


> DH loves fashion and spends time talking to SMs and staff while I’m rummaging around. ( we go on off hours by appt, so as not to inconvenience SA prime time or rush hour lol). Another staffer indicated to DH that Dior is shifting to a more appt only philosophy — the implication being that there is more focus on long standing clients than one of item shoppers. If this is the case, IMO it’s in line with the philosophy of VCs and private equity who invest in companies. A private equity firm that invests in, say an ophthalmologist practice would require an individual practitioner to see a patient every 15 minutes. It becomes a time is money thing, and I think it would prevent the serendipitous spontaneous connection or sale to be made. . . Probably my analogy is inaccurate for a variety of reasons, but I guess I mean to say, companies like Dior aspire to the chanel formula Of over catering to the top tier of customer. I miss small boutiques like Linda dresner or charivari or Ultimo or even what I considered small department store boutique operations like Wilkes Bashford for curation of a mix of designers that someone new to fashion could visit, learn and buy. In order to get the best pieces now, you’d have to first have a good standing relationship with each individual design house. It’s sad.


I think that is what they want, but what I noticed recently with all the limited store capacities as mandated by the government is that Dior will still serve walk-in clients with no appointment, but they will prioritize the clients that made appointments (often those that already know their SAs). So walk-in clients have to wait until an SA is available. They still want the walk-in clients, with some potentially being big customers, although frequent purchase history is often a much more reliable indicator of a client's spending power than a one-time purchase.


----------



## ultravisitor

880 said:


> My Dior SA just invited us to preview this exhibit (I read the blurb description, and I think it would be of interest to anyone who wants to learn about Dior RTW history).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooklyn Museum: Christian Dior: Designer of Dreams
> 
> 
> The Brooklyn Museum is an art museum located in the New York City borough of Brooklyn. At 560,000 square feet, the museum is New York City's second largest in physical size and holds an art collection with roughly 1.5 million works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.brooklynmuseum.org


I saw this exhibit in Paris a few years ago. It's really wonderful. Anyone with the slightest bit of interest in the brand or with interest in fashion should check it out if they can.


----------



## amanda.tnguyen

averagejoe said:


> I did have some great experiences at Dior, and so did a lot of members here, but these SAs move around from brand to brand, and if they were bad at a particular brand from before, then they would be bad at Dior too. Dior hires their SAs based on their ability to sell (including past selling history at other brands), so the pushy sales associates get hired in the mix, too. Dior also pushes their sales associates to constantly increase their sales from year to year, which pressures the sales associates to prioritize sales over customer service if given the choice. For instance, if your SA has another client waiting while you are being served, they may be more likely to rush service with you so that they can cater to both clients, especially if the waiting client is a tier 1 customer.
> 
> Sales associates also decline in effectiveness when they are very busy (i.e. new arrivals, sale season, pre-orders, several clients messaging them at once), and with Dior sales increasing significantly each quarter, their sales associates are busier than before. I think they should hire more stock room people that don't sell to pack the orders consistently so the SA isn't trying to balance selling with taking the time to pack purchases nicely.





880 said:


> When I was last at Dior flagship (by group appointment Friday with DH who was looking at men’s RTW and another TPFer who shares the same SA as I do), we realized that Dior had recently hired a person we all knew (he was previously at Hermes and then the assistant manager of VCA HUdson yards). DH also learned from another staff member that Dior aggressively hired more SAs for their transitional flagship, and it pushes their SAs to sell across all categories RTW, accessories, fine jewelry. We assumed that meant that essentially the SAs have to sell an enormous amount per shift.  This policy may mean the SAs try to devote more attention to repeat customers that they believe will purchase across those categories. DH, the other tpfer and I were  there for some time (it takes a while to get the tailor), and we were chatting. So,  I dont take it personally, if my SA also has to answer texts unrelated to my business. But, while  the company pressure to sell is enormous, it obviously doesn’t excuse poor service to individual customers.


this all makes a lot of sense ! i definitely can see this happening across many different luxury fashion houses - i've never seen the lines i see today compared to pre-covid - many SAs i speak to at different boutiques always are saying how they've never been any more busy in their lives working there than they are now


----------



## amanda.tnguyen

so i'm unsure where to post this (feel free to re-direct or delete if not appropriate) - i know its a long shot but i just wanted to kind of put it out there so maybe i can put it on everyone's radar if they happen to come across it but my car got broken into on sunday and my brand new book tote and mitzah were stolen  i don't want to say it might be my karma for maybe complaining about dior's service or what not... but yes, my boyfriend took me to the mall to take my book tote and mitzah back to the boutique to see if we can get it wrapped all pretty and see if we could exchange the mitzah (because as i mentioned previously we were sent the incorrect one) then after the mall we stopped by somewhere to pick something up (quickly, maybe 10 minutes or less) and came back and our car's back window was smashed and they stole everything (all the dior items including some other items we had bought at the mall).. all brand new.. never even used.. we literally had JUST bought it.. usually we're very good about taking our shopping bags with us, but we thought we'd be in and out so quick, we didn't really think much of it.. we think they may have followed us from the mall to the other location because of the way we parked and how they knew where exactly the items were stored (they didn't attempt to break into anywhere else) -- long story short.. if anyone happens to see a reverse toile de jouy navy book tote and mitzah being sold (i'm US based), it could possibly be mine (that they stole and are trying to resell).. please reach out to me to let me know, any help is honestly greatly appreciated


----------



## BB8

amanda.tnguyen said:


> so i'm unsure where to post this (feel free to re-direct or delete if not appropriate) - i know its a long shot but i just wanted to kind of put it out there so maybe i can put it on everyone's radar if they happen to come across it but my car got broken into on sunday and my brand new book tote and mitzah were stolen  i don't want to say it might be my karma for maybe complaining about dior's service or what not... but yes, my boyfriend took me to the mall to take my book tote and mitzah back to the boutique to see if we can get it wrapped all pretty and see if we could exchange the mitzah (because as i mentioned previously we were sent the incorrect one) then after the mall we stopped by somewhere to pick something up (quickly, maybe 10 minutes or less) and came back and our car's back window was smashed and they stole everything (all the dior items including some other items we had bought at the mall).. all brand new.. never even used.. we literally had JUST bought it.. usually we're very good about taking our shopping bags with us, but we thought we'd be in and out so quick, we didn't really think much of it.. we think they may have followed us from the mall to the other location because of the way we parked and how they knew where exactly the items were stored (they didn't attempt to break into anywhere else) -- long story short.. if anyone happens to see a reverse toile de jouy navy book tote and mitzah being sold (i'm US based), it could possibly be mine (that they stole and are trying to resell).. please reach out to me to let me know, any help is honestly greatly appreciated


I'm so sorry this happened to you. My Chanel bag that I left with FedEx for return (I was exchanging it), was also stolen after dropping it in the dropbox, and I, too, scoured the resale sites for it afterwards.  I know how you feel. You feel violated, and it's maddening when people take from others instead of working for it on their own. I placed a police report. Did you? (Although, I know realistically nothing will really come of it.)


----------



## amanda.tnguyen

BB8 said:


> I'm so sorry this happened to you. My Chanel bag that I left with FedEx for return (I was exchanging it), was also stolen after dropping it in the dropbox, and I, too, scoured the resale sites for it afterwards.  I know how you feel. You feel violated, and it's maddening when people take from others instead of working for it on their own. I placed a police report. Did you? (Although, I know realistically nothing will really come of it.)


i'm so sorry this happened to you as well.. was fedex able to do anything about it ? 

that's exactly how i feel/felt - my privacy has been violated, i felt so much paranoia/anxiety knowing there was a possibility i was being followed, and a lot of people like to turn this into a "its just a materialistic item" story but i feel like its more than just a materialistic item.. my bf and i work hard for our money and to save it up to afford these items, and he gifted this item to me with his hard earned money - it wasn't even like i used the bag at all either, we had just purchased it, so that money was gone immediately.. and also the factor of our personal safety, my mind was running to all sorts of places the past few days about what would have happened if we were there when they were breaking into my car, or what if they actually walked up to us to attack us, etc.

we did file a police report and security guards ran through video footage - unfortunately the car's license plate had a tint over it so they can see every license plate in the parking lot except theirs..    i asked them if we happen to come across the resale market and find the bag, would they be able to help us get the bag back and they said its very possible (especially because we have a picture of the authenticity code/serial number thing) so i just thought it was worth a shot for people to keep their eyes peeled for me..


----------



## BB8

amanda.tnguyen said:


> i'm so sorry this happened to you as well.. was fedex able to do anything about it ?
> 
> that's exactly how i feel/felt - my privacy has been violated, i felt so much paranoia/anxiety knowing there was a possibility i was being followed, and a lot of people like to turn this into a "its just a materialistic item" story but i feel like its more than just a materialistic item.. my bf and i work hard for our money and to save it up to afford these items, and he gifted this item to me with his hard earned money - it wasn't even like i used the bag at all either, we had just purchased it, so that money was gone immediately.. and also the factor of our personal safety, my mind was running to all sorts of places the past few days about what would have happened if we were there when they were breaking into my car, or what if they actually walked up to us to attack us, etc.
> 
> we did file a police report and security guards ran through video footage - unfortunately the car's license plate had a tint over it so they can see every license plate in the parking lot except theirs..    i asked them if we happen to come across the resale market and find the bag, would they be able to help us get the bag back and they said its very possible (especially because we have a picture of the authenticity code/serial number thing) so i just thought it was worth a shot for people to keep their eyes peeled for me..


I'm glad you filed that report. 
It's true: these crimes are definitely getting worse, at least in parts of the U.S. Its a good thing you weren't there, because some of these criminals don't care who they hurt and any repercussions. Spreading the word is good. I do hope they're found: both your items, and the criminals.   
As for me, not surprisingly, FedEx did an I thermal investigation and in the end they claimed they never received the package, even though I provided them with evidence. I know they don't want to be liable for such an expensive item, so they wash their hands of it. I have made complaints to both FedEx and to the different Chanel stores that I've had bags shipped from. Hopefully one day they'll get replaced with another more reliable shipper. 
Good luck to you!


----------



## amanda.tnguyen

BB8 said:


> I'm glad you filed that report.
> It's true: these crimes are definitely getting worse, at least in parts of the U.S. Its a good thing you weren't there, because some of these criminals don't care who they hurt and any repercussions. Spreading the word is good. I do hope they're found: both your items, and the criminals.
> As for me, not surprisingly, FedEx did an I thermal investigation and in the end they claimed they never received the package, even though I provided them with evidence. I know they don't want to be liable for such an expensive item, so they wash their hands of it. I have made complaints to both FedEx and to the different Chanel stores that I've had bags shipped from. Hopefully one day they'll get replaced with another more reliable shipper.
> Good luck to you!


thank you, you're too kind !    and i'm so sorry to hear ! i've definitely heard more and more lately about companies like fedex, ups, etc. not wanting to be held liable for all these stolen packages.. i hope they use a more reliable shipper as well - hope you were able to find an amazing bag instead to replace what was lost


----------



## fibbi

boomer1234 said:


> Ah! I was hoping for red envelopes but got macarons and tea service instead which I am perfectly happy with!
> Hopefully next year there will be more excitement!


Just curious are you a long time customer before got offered these goodies? Or big purchases? I am new and just wondering how to spending before SA will offer something....


----------



## luciechic

Hello,

I’m looking for a Lady Dior for my birthday in few months. I wan’t this bag for so many years and it will be my first Dior Bag. I want ABC Dior as I’m usually wearing my bags crossbody.

But I wanted to know if the lady Dior is ok as every day bag ? Or is it too sensitive to wear it every day ?

I really like Saddle one but I’m afraid it’s just a It bag for some years as the Lady Dior is such an iconic one.

thanks for your help


----------



## 880

@amanda.tnguyen, I am so saddened to hear this happened to you. My identity was stolen a few years ago, and they actually arrested one of the members of the ring that used mine (and many others). So, I hope that the police report helps.

@luciechic, I wear my embroidery around the world lady Dior (it’s fabric) daily and it’s pretty sturdy. I’ve heard that lady Dior leather is more durable than chanel. Re the saddle, I didn’t like it when it first came out decades ago, but I love my men’s saddle. its perforated oblique logo leather, no CD logo, with an aluminum airline seatbelt adjustable strap. I think bc of its lack of embellishment, it’s a new classic. JMO though! Have fun experimenting and try8ng th8ngs on in advanc eof your birthday


----------



## boomer1234

fibbi said:


> Just curious are you a long time customer before got offered these goodies? Or big purchases? I am new and just wondering how to spending before SA will offer something....



hmm I think at that time I had only gotten a pair of shoes and a scarf.…since then I have bought a bag, several RTW pieces, and a couple of other little items though!


----------



## fibbi

boomer1234 said:


> hmm I think at that time I had only gotten a pair of shoes and a scarf.…since then I have bought a bag, several RTW pieces, and a couple of other little items though!


Thank you!


----------



## luciechic

880 said:


> @amanda.tnguyen, I am so saddened to hear this happened to you. My identity was stolen a few years ago, and they actually arrested one of the members of the ring that used mine (and many others). So, I hope that the police report helps.
> 
> @luciechic, I wear my embroidery around the world lady Dior (it’s fabric) daily and it’s pretty sturdy. I’ve heard that lady Dior leather is more durable than chanel. Re the saddle, I didn’t like it when it first came out decades ago, but I love my men’s saddle. its perforated oblique logo leather, no CD logo, with an aluminum airline seatbelt adjustable strap. I think bc of its lack of embellishment, it’s a new classic. JMO though! Have fun experimenting and try8ng th8ngs on in advanc eof your birthday


 
Thank you for your answer I think I will stay with Lady Dior because I wan’t this bag for so many years. It needs to be my first Dior bag !


----------



## fibbi

amanda.tnguyen said:


> so i'm unsure where to post this (feel free to re-direct or delete if not appropriate) - i know its a long shot but i just wanted to kind of put it out there so maybe i can put it on everyone's radar if they happen to come across it but my car got broken into on sunday and my brand new book tote and mitzah were stolen  i don't want to say it might be my karma for maybe complaining about dior's service or what not... but yes, my boyfriend took me to the mall to take my book tote and mitzah back to the boutique to see if we can get it wrapped all pretty and see if we could exchange the mitzah (because as i mentioned previously we were sent the incorrect one) then after the mall we stopped by somewhere to pick something up (quickly, maybe 10 minutes or less) and came back and our car's back window was smashed and they stole everything (all the dior items including some other items we had bought at the mall).. all brand new.. never even used.. we literally had JUST bought it.. usually we're very good about taking our shopping bags with us, but we thought we'd be in and out so quick, we didn't really think much of it.. we think they may have followed us from the mall to the other location because of the way we parked and how they knew where exactly the items were stored (they didn't attempt to break into anywhere else) -- long story short.. if anyone happens to see a reverse toile de jouy navy book tote and mitzah being sold (i'm US based), it could possibly be mine (that they stole and are trying to resell).. please reach out to me to let me know, any help is honestly greatly appreciated


I am so sorry to hear that. I hope perhaps your credit card company can help out . I know some credit card has purchase protection.


----------



## amanda.tnguyen

880 said:


> @amanda.tnguyen, I am so saddened to hear this happened to you. My identity was stolen a few years ago, and they actually arrested one of the members of the ring that used mine (and many others). So, I hope that the police report helps.
> 
> @luciechic, I wear my embroidery around the world lady Dior (it’s fabric) daily and it’s pretty sturdy. I’ve heard that lady Dior leather is more durable than chanel. Re the saddle, I didn’t like it when it first came out decades ago, but I love my men’s saddle. its perforated oblique logo leather, no CD logo, with an aluminum airline seatbelt adjustable strap. I think bc of its lack of embellishment, it’s a new classic. JMO though! Have fun experimenting and try8ng th8ngs on in advanc eof your birthday



i'm so sorry to hear that happened to you.. but i'm glad they were able to arrest one of the members and you got some sort of justice !! and thank you.. i hope so too   



fibbi said:


> I am so sorry to hear that. I hope perhaps your credit card company can help out . I know some credit card has purchase protection.



thank you for the suggestion ! my bf and i did look into it actually, chase preferred only offers $500/claim (vs chase reserved gives up to $10,000/claim - just in case anyone was debating between the two !), which is still good, anything helps honestly !


----------



## fibbi

Just want to share with you today I went to pick up my first gift offered by my SA. I didn’t actually expect to get one since I just started my Dior purchase 2 months ago. And I did not buy a lot. So I am in total surprised to get this notebook. And the red packaging too!


----------



## acalopiz

Hi all! I’m not sure if this is the right thread to post in, but someone in a Dior Facebook group said they just purchased this Lady Dior from their SA and I’m obsessed! Does anyone have additional information like if it’s going to be new season, price, size, etc? Thank you!


----------



## kittythebabyrabbit

acalopiz said:


> Hi all! I’m not sure if this is the right thread to post in, but someone in a Dior Facebook group said they just purchased this Lady Dior from their SA and I’m obsessed! Does anyone have additional information like if it’s going to be new season, price, size, etc? Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5170317



hey
this is from 2013 I think. Do you know if it was sold at the original price back then or the new price? Years ago I remember SA  showing seasonal older mini lady dior models in store and the price tags still remained the same. But I don’t know if classic colours price get realigned. No idea. Would be curious to know too!

oh btw I saw this one on the real real some time ago. It’s sold but the link is still there https://www.therealreal.com/product...-pearl-embellished-satin-mini-lady-dior-awg77


----------



## sugarisgood

Does anyone happen to know if this is black or platinum hardware on this Caro? I can't really tell


----------



## 880

sugarisgood said:


> Does anyone happen to know if this is black or platinum hardware on this Caro? I can't really tell


I cannot see it too well, (my eyesight is crappy) but it might be ruthenium








						Medium Dior Caro Bag Black Quilted Macrocannage Calfskin | DIOR
					

The Dior Caro bag combines modernity with timeless elegance. The design is crafted in black calfskin and is distinguished by its original quilted-effect Macrocannage stitching. The bag features a flap adorned with a ruthenium 'CD' twist clasp, inspired by the seal of a Christian Dior perfume...




					www.dior.com


----------



## 880

fibbi said:


> Just want to share with you today I went to pick up my first gift offered by my SA. I didn’t actually expect to get one since I just started my Dior purchase 2 months ago. And I did not buy a lot. So I am in total surprised to get this notebook. And the red packaging too!
> View attachment 5164061


@fibbi, how sweet of your SA to think of you! The notebook is so cute! Love it and I’m so happy you got it!


----------



## fibbi

880 said:


> @fibbi, how sweet of your SA to think of you! The notebook is so cute! Love it and I’m so happy you got it!


Thank you!


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

Has there been much news on 2022 collections yet?


----------



## luciechic

hello,

I just received my ABCLady Dior bag in pink. What a beautiful and well made bag ! But just not for me and my lifestyle. I am 28 yo mother of 1 year baby boy and don’t baby my bags at all. I wanted to wear my Lady Dior as an every day bag as I’m not en « event » person. But ok it’s impossible because this bag is not practical at all. I’m in love with Dior bags and I’m going to sell my Lady Dior to buy another one. But what Dior bag can be wear as en every day bag ? I love the Saddle but heard that it’s not practical at all so don’t wan’t to make the same mistake twice. So what do you think ? Bobby ? 30 Montaigne ? Other ?

thank for your help


----------



## platanoparty

luciechic said:


> hello,
> 
> I just received my ABCLady Dior bag in pink. What a beautiful and well made bag ! But just not for me and my lifestyle. I am 28 yo mother of 1 year baby boy and don’t baby my bags at all. I wanted to wear my Lady Dior as an every day bag as I’m not en « event » person. But ok it’s impossible because this bag is not practical at all. I’m in love with Dior bags and I’m going to sell my Lady Dior to buy another one. But what Dior bag can be wear as en every day bag ? I love the Saddle but heard that it’s not practical at all so don’t wan’t to make the same mistake twice. So what do you think ? Bobby ? 30 Montaigne ? Other ?
> 
> thank for your help
> 
> View attachment 5192020


Beautiful bag!!  I totally understand your concern I feel that way about some of my Chanel bags. I love the 30 Montaigne. I don’t have it but plan on buying it next time I’m in shop. It’s a nice style bag that I feel can be worn several ways including cross body and fits a good amount. I thought about the Bobby but I think every rounded bag I’ve used has not given me enough capacity. Montaigne is a flap so it’s secure and has a good strap that you can switch around  plus so many colors.


----------



## miss_mandee

Hello! I’ve never bought anything from Dior before but have been looking for quite some time. I know in 2020, Dior released the 30 montaigne flap bag in grained leather in chain strap. Does anyone know if they still sell it in store and how much it is (in CAD preferably)? We only have one Dior locally and I’m a bit intimidated to in and ask. TIA!


----------



## luciechic

platanoparty said:


> Beautiful bag!!  I totally understand your concern I feel that way about some of my Chanel bags. I love the 30 Montaigne. I don’t have it but plan on buying it next time I’m in shop. It’s a nice style bag that I feel can be worn several ways including cross body and fits a good amount. I thought about the Bobby but I think every rounded bag I’ve used has not given me enough capacity. Montaigne is a flap so it’s secure and has a good strap that you can switch around  plus so many colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5192300



I like the 30 Montaigne too, especially on the colour you wear on the photo. My heart says "go for the 30 montaigne" and my brain says "go for bobby because you have so much rectangular bag". And my concern with these two bags are about the leather. it's seem to be scratching easily and as I said, I Don't baby my bags. 

My others bags that I'm wearing every day are LV Monogram Leather Metis Pochette, LV Epi Leather Alma BB, Small YSL Loulou and Medium Sunset YSL so lot of rectangular bags. 

Sometimes I say to myself that I should keep my LD because it's such an iconic and beautiful bag and other moments I say that I need to sell it because a bag need to be used and I'm not sure I will as it's very unpractical. 

So now wondering especially between Bobby and 30 Montaigne and in another Brand Céline Nano Luggage as it's very practical for a Young mother. So difficult to choose !


----------



## fibbi

luciechic said:


> hello,
> 
> I just received my ABCLady Dior bag in pink. What a beautiful and well made bag ! But just not for me and my lifestyle. I am 28 yo mother of 1 year baby boy and don’t baby my bags at all. I wanted to wear my Lady Dior as an every day bag as I’m not en « event » person. But ok it’s impossible because this bag is not practical at all. I’m in love with Dior bags and I’m going to sell my Lady Dior to buy another one. But what Dior bag can be wear as en every day bag ? I love the Saddle but heard that it’s not practical at all so don’t wan’t to make the same mistake twice. So what do you think ? Bobby ? 30 Montaigne ? Other ?
> 
> thank for your help
> 
> View attachment 5192020


For me, with young kids I would like a crossbody bag, and bigger bag that can fit more (a pack of wipe, small snack, along with other essential). And with a zipper closure that for me make the bag truly carefree.
I would recommend this one.








						Mini Saddle Soft Bag Beige and Black Dior Oblique Jacquard | DIOR
					

The Saddle Soft bag highlights the beige and black Dior Oblique jacquard. The design is embellished with a hallmark front cutout and a palladium-finish brass 'DIOR' signature. The top handle can be completed with a removable grained calfskin shoulder strap for carrying the miniature shape over...




					www.dior.com
				



Although it's for men but I actually try it on I do like it. The reason I don't get it at the end is my kid is older now so I can actually "downsize" my bag, and I also want to save up for Chanel or LD.


----------



## luciechic

fibbi said:


> For me, with young kids I would like a crossbody bag, and bigger bag that can fit more (a pack of wipe, small snack, along with other essential). And with a zipper closure that for me make the bag truly carefree.
> I would recommend this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Saddle Soft Bag Beige and Black Dior Oblique Jacquard | DIOR
> 
> 
> The Saddle Soft bag highlights the beige and black Dior Oblique jacquard. The design is embellished with a hallmark front cutout and a palladium-finish brass 'DIOR' signature. The top handle can be completed with a removable grained calfskin shoulder strap for carrying the miniature shape over...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dior.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although it's for men but I actually try it on I do like it. The reason I don't get it at the end is my kid is older now so I can actually "downsize" my bag, and I also want to save up for Chanel or LD.



Thank you for your answer. The bag is nice but doesn't make my heart sing and I'm not a big fan of Dior Jacquard. I think it's just "it" for now but in several years it will look outdated. In addition it's raining a lot in my country. I prefer to use a leather bag. Maybe it's not a Dior Bag that I need (even I desperately want one). I'm also considering a nano luggage as it's a very confortable and practical bag. So I'm lost ! but thanks for helping me


----------



## averagejoe

luciechic said:


> I like the 30 Montaigne too, especially on the colour you wear on the photo. My heart says "go for the 30 montaigne" and my brain says "go for bobby because you have so much rectangular bag". And my concern with these two bags are about the leather. it's seem to be scratching easily and as I said, I Don't baby my bags.
> 
> My others bags that I'm wearing every day are LV Monogram Leather Metis Pochette, LV Epi Leather Alma BB, Small YSL Loulou and Medium Sunset YSL so lot of rectangular bags.
> 
> Sometimes I say to myself that I should keep my LD because it's such an iconic and beautiful bag and other moments I say that I need to sell it because a bag need to be used and I'm not sure I will as it's very unpractical.
> 
> So now wondering especially between Bobby and 30 Montaigne and in another Brand Céline Nano Luggage as it's very practical for a Young mother. So difficult to choose !


The Bobby and the 30Montaigne are good choices, as they both come in grained calfskin. The 30Montaigne actually comes in 2 types of grained calfskin, one that resembles the tougher one on the Saddle, and the other that is a bit more supple with a larger grain. 

Although both are good choices, I recommend keeping the Lady Dior. The lambskin isn't that delicate, and the bag will still be current (and sold at a much higher price) a few years later when your child is older and you can enjoy your bag.

The other option is to get the Lady Dior D-Lite, the fabric one. The embroidered fabric is very durable, and you don't really have to baby it.


----------



## fibbi

luciechic said:


> Thank you for your answer. The bag is nice but doesn't make my heart sing and I'm not a big fan of Dior Jacquard. I think it's just "it" for now but in several years it will look outdated. In addition it's raining a lot in my country. I prefer to use a leather bag. Maybe it's not a Dior Bag that I need (even I desperately want one). I'm also considering a nano luggage as it's a very confortable and practical bag. So I'm lost ! but thanks for helping me


To be honest if I need to deal with rainy weather, I’d pick LV monogram canvas. Lots of style to choose from and really carefree bag!


----------



## luciechic

averagejoe said:


> The Bobby and the 30Montaigne are good choices, as they both come in grained calfskin. The 30Montaigne actually comes in 2 types of grained calfskin, one that resembles the tougher one on the Saddle, and the other that is a bit more supple with a larger grain.
> 
> Although both are good choices, I recommend keeping the Lady Dior. The lambskin isn't that delicate, and the bag will still be current (and sold at a much higher price) a few years later when your child is older and you can enjoy your bag.
> 
> The other option is to get the Lady Dior D-Lite, the fabric one. The embroidered fabric is very durable, and you don't really have to baby it.



My husband want 4 children lol so I’m not sure I’ll be child Free one day. I think Lady Dior will be a good bag for me in 10/15 years. For now it’s not the good choice. Although it’s such a beauty.

I think I like more 30 Montaigne than Bobby. This is more my style. And Maybe un grained leather is better and stronger than in smooth leather.

I also love the LD D-lite but I’m afraid it will look outdated in several years and I don’t want to spend so much money in a bag that I’m not sure it will last.

Dior bags are so expensive even if I think is less expensive in France than in the US.


----------



## luciechic

fibbi said:


> To be honest if I need to deal with rainy weather, I’d pick LV monogram canvas. Lots of style to choose from and really carefree bag!



yes you right ! But I already have 3 LV bags and I want to change the brand.

it’s between Dior or Celine for me.


----------



## luciechic

Here are finally the two bags that I like.

The Dior Montaigne is a second Hand so I ask you @averagejoe on the authentification thread. (Grained leather doesn’t exist in France in 30 Montaigne or Bobby).

And New Celine nano luggage in pink grained leather. 

it’s biaised to ask in Dior forum which bag choose ?


----------



## averagejoe

luciechic said:


> Here are finally the two bags that I like.
> 
> The Dior Montaigne is a second Hand so I ask you @averagejoe on the authentification thread. (Grained leather doesn’t exist in France in 30 Montaigne or Bobby).
> 
> And New Celine nano luggage in pink grained leather.
> 
> it’s biaised to ask in Dior forum which bag choose ?
> 
> View attachment 5192900
> 
> 
> View attachment 5192901


The grained calfskin 30 Montaigne and Bobby are available in France. 

This is showing on the website as available in Cannes, and other grained calfskin styles are not showing but it doesn't mean the boutiques don't have them.






Several versions of the Bobby in grained leather are available in France, with 11 boutiques/concessions showing availability of the following bag:





This is a Dior forum so maybe members are more likely to say the Dior, but I think that the Dior 30Montaigne and Bobby look a lot nicer than the Luggage. I used to like the Luggage, but I think it had its time, and I can't unsee the face on the front after someone brought it up on TPF.


----------



## jessicanoelle

Does anyone know when new colors will be released for the Lady Diors?


----------



## luciechic

averagejoe said:


> The grained calfskin 30 Montaigne and Bobby are available in France.
> 
> This is showing on the website as available in Cannes, and other grained calfskin styles are not showing but it doesn't mean the boutiques don't have them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Several versions of the Bobby in grained leather are available in France, with 11 boutiques/concessions showing availability of the following bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a Dior forum so maybe members are more likely to say the Dior, but I think that the Dior 30Montaigne and Bobby look a lot nicer than the Luggage. I used to like the Luggage, but I think it had its time, and I can't unsee the face on the front after someone brought it up on TPF.



Thank you so much for your researchs ! I'm not good at that because I bought almost all my bags in second-hand. I had a night to think about it and I think I find the perfect compromise for me. 

I will buy the second hand 30 montaigne in black grained leather I show you (just waiting for the photos you ask me on the authentification thread). I Don't have black Bags with gold hardware, only with silver. It's very classy and elegant that way. It will be good at day and night. 

And with the money I didn' spend to buy new one (The second hand is 1900 EUR as the new one is at 2900 EUR) I will buy a nice Dior Shoulder Strap in the website ! (because I loooooooove their shoulder straps). So this way it will be the perfect every day bag less elegant, more stylish. 

So that way, I will have the two options and that makes me sooooo happy.

You're right about the Celine. This seems a little outdated now. The Reason I was hesitate with was the capacity of the bag in such a "small" size. With kids it's very nice to have a bag that can handle a lot of things. 

But no, my heart is with Dior !


----------



## silvia1205

Hi girls! I’m from Rome and I really want to buy a pochette nano Saddler, of course online is sold out( story of my life!) any chance that will be back again?


----------



## averagejoe

jessicanoelle said:


> Does anyone know when new colors will be released for the Lady Diors?


Each season, new colours are released for the Lady Dior, so the new arrivals will be coming in starting in late October and into December for Resort 2022.


----------



## averagejoe

silvia1205 said:


> Hi girls! I’m from Rome and I really want to buy a pochette nano Saddler, of course online is sold out( story of my life!) any chance that will be back again?


You can ask your SA to transfer the item in from a different boutique.


----------



## jessicanoelle

averagejoe said:


> Each season, new colours are released for the Lady Dior, so the new arrivals will be coming in starting in late October and into December for Resort 2022.


Yay how exciting! Thank you for the info!!!!!!


----------



## fibbi

Btw, anyone received Dior mooncake or related gift for mid-autumn?


----------



## averagejoe

fibbi said:


> Btw, anyone received Dior mooncake or related gift for mid-autumn?


I posted mine here:





						Dudes and their Diors
					

I got the sheer Oblique turtleneck that I pre-ordered! Apparently the launch is next week but my SA let me take it home early  :heart: (not that I can wear it anytime soon in this heat wave, though).  My SA also gave me a gift, which was a few lacquered pins from the Peter Doig collection.




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## boomer1234

fibbi said:


> Btw, anyone received Dior mooncake or related gift for mid-autumn?



Just picked mine up!


----------



## averagejoe

boomer1234 said:


> Just picked mine up!
> View attachment 5198244


Nice! 

Did yours have salted duck egg in it? I'm surprised that it didn't have any inside once again. I thought it was pretty standard for moon cake.


----------



## boomer1234

averagejoe said:


> Nice!
> 
> Did yours have salted duck egg in it? I'm surprised that it didn't have any inside once again. I thought it was pretty standard for moon cake.


I haven’t had the, yet but i will soon and report back!


----------



## boomer1234

averagejoe said:


> Nice!
> 
> Did yours have salted duck egg in it? I'm surprised that it didn't have any inside once again. I thought it was pretty standard for moon cake.


Ok. So I just had one and I think the texture is a little different than a standard mooncake. But it’s probably because it’s so tiny. And no egg also probably because it’s so small. It’s very cute though and I’m so happy that my SA thought of me Since I don’t think I’m a VIP by any means!


----------



## averagejoe

boomer1234 said:


> Ok. So I just had one and I think the texture is a little different than a standard mooncake. But it’s probably because it’s so tiny. And no egg also probably because it’s so small. It’s very cute though and I’m so happy that my SA thought of me Since I don’t think I’m a VIP by any means!


I guess it is tiny, and can't really accommodate a duck egg yolk.


----------



## platanoparty

Do mooncakes typically only go to VIP in Asia or Canada? I have yet to see anyone post in the USA or Europe with moon cakes from door (or other houses).

I also would love to know if anyone has the toile de juoy pouch? I’ve had my eye on it for some time and would love to know capacity? Haven’t been able to check it out in person unfortunately








						30 Montaigne Beauty Pouch Blue Toile de Jouy Reverse Jacquard | DIOR
					

The 30 Montaigne beauty case is an elegant and timeless accessory. Crafted in jacquard, it features the blue Toile de Jouy Reverse motif, a new take on the iconic House pattern with a play on reversed colors. The design, with its 'CD' signature on the front, can hold all beauty essentials or...




					www.dior.com


----------



## fibbi

platanoparty said:


> Do mooncakes typically only go to VIP in Asia or Canada? I have yet to see anyone post in the USA or Europe with moon cakes from door (or other houses).
> 
> I also would love to know if anyone has the toile de juoy pouch? I’ve had my eye on it for some time and would love to know capacity? Haven’t been able to check it out in person unfortunately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30 Montaigne Beauty Pouch Blue Toile de Jouy Reverse Jacquard | DIOR
> 
> 
> The 30 Montaigne beauty case is an elegant and timeless accessory. Crafted in jacquard, it features the blue Toile de Jouy Reverse motif, a new take on the iconic House pattern with a play on reversed colors. The design, with its 'CD' signature on the front, can hold all beauty essentials or...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dior.com


Yes I got this pouch and I love it. I do wear it as a crossbody it fits all my essentials (includes a rather bulky wallet, LV 6 ring key pouch, a pack of tissue, Dior card case, and iphone pro max).


----------



## fibbi

averagejoe said:


> Nice!
> 
> Did yours have salted duck egg in it? I'm surprised that it didn't have any inside once again. I thought it was pretty standard for moon cake.


Nowadays there are different types of mooncake ; the lotus seed paste with egg yolk being the traditional one. Also you can find ice-skin mooncake (mochi-like skin with some fruit filling or it can be egg yolk as well, eaten cold), and egg custard mooncake. Btw, Sep 21 is the day for eating mooncake because it's the day of mid-autumn festival


----------



## averagejoe

platanoparty said:


> Do mooncakes typically only go to VIP in Asia or Canada? I have yet to see anyone post in the USA or Europe with moon cakes from door (or other houses).


Not sure, although they should be worldwide for repeat clients that celebrate Mid Autumn Festival and/or are Chinese.


----------



## boomer1234

platanoparty said:


> Do mooncakes typically only go to VIP in Asia or Canada? I have yet to see anyone post in the USA or Europe with moon cakes from door (or other houses).
> 
> I also would love to know if anyone has the toile de juoy pouch? I’ve had my eye on it for some time and would love to know capacity? Haven’t been able to check it out in person unfortunately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30 Montaigne Beauty Pouch Blue Toile de Jouy Reverse Jacquard | DIOR
> 
> 
> The 30 Montaigne beauty case is an elegant and timeless accessory. Crafted in jacquard, it features the blue Toile de Jouy Reverse motif, a new take on the iconic House pattern with a play on reversed colors. The design, with its 'CD' signature on the front, can hold all beauty essentials or...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dior.com



I’m in the US and Got the mooncakes!


----------



## Mad_la_mans

Hi guys, I decided to add a first Dior bag into my collection - Dior caro is the first Dior bag I really like. I'd like to get a black one with silver hardware but on the Dior website I see that black medium size is only available with gold (I don't like the macro version). Is there any way to check, if there will be a silver hw version one soon? Or should I take small one, which is also cute. I'm new to the brand and I don't know how it works yet and there's no Dior boutique in my city. Thanks for help! I'm talking about this one: https://www.dior.com/en_pl/products... bag&queryID=962ad0965d20c82c72188c77029780b2


----------



## averagejoe

Mad_la_mans said:


> Hi guys, I decided to add a first Dior bag into my collection - Dior caro is the first Dior bag I really like. I'd like to get a black one with silver hardware but on the Dior website I see that black medium size is only available with gold (I don't like the macro version). Is there any way to check, if there will be a silver hw version one soon? Or should I take small one, which is also cute. I'm new to the brand and I don't know how it works yet and there's no Dior boutique in my city. Thanks for help! I'm talking about this one: https://www.dior.com/en_pl/products/couture-M9242UWHC_M900-medium-dior-caro-bag-black-supple-cannage-calfskin?objectID=M9242UWHC_M900&query=dior caro bag&queryID=962ad0965d20c82c72188c77029780b2


@TraceySH posted her two Caro bags with silver hardware (it is darker than regular silver. It is ruthenium finish), both in black calfskin:





						WHAT WAS YOUR LAST DIOR PURCHASE? *post photos of your beauties here*
					

My newest Rose des Vents ❤ We should have a Dior jewelry thread!  There is! But it is for pictures only at the moment:  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/dior-joaillerie-fine-jewelry-pictures-only.944163/  There is also an old thread that we can post that in...




					forum.purseblog.com
				













Would these be of interest to you?

There was also this silver hardware version, which I'm not sure if it comes in the medium size:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/dior-caro.1037073/page-6#post-34301132

@pinkorchid20 posted the small with silver hardware:


----------



## TraceySH

averagejoe said:


> @TraceySH posted her two Caro bags with silver hardware (it is darker than regular silver. It is ruthenium finish), both in black calfskin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT WAS YOUR LAST DIOR PURCHASE? *post photos of your beauties here*
> 
> 
> My newest Rose des Vents ❤ We should have a Dior jewelry thread!  There is! But it is for pictures only at the moment:  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/dior-joaillerie-fine-jewelry-pictures-only.944163/  There is also an old thread that we can post that in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would these be of interest to you?
> 
> There was also this silver hardware version, which I'm not sure if it comes in the medium size:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/dior-caro.1037073/page-6#post-34301132
> 
> @pinkorchid20 posted the small with silver hardware:


The black with silver-silver didn’t make it to the USA, and I believe only came in the small??? The dark ruthenium is lovely by the way - sometimes I don’t like committing to either gold or silver!


----------



## Mad_la_mans

averagejoe said:


> @TraceySH posted her two Caro bags with silver hardware (it is darker than regular silver. It is ruthenium finish), both in black calfskin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT WAS YOUR LAST DIOR PURCHASE? *post photos of your beauties here*
> 
> 
> My newest Rose des Vents ❤ We should have a Dior jewelry thread!  There is! But it is for pictures only at the moment:  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/dior-joaillerie-fine-jewelry-pictures-only.944163/  There is also an old thread that we can post that in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would these be of interest to you?
> 
> There was also this silver hardware version, which I'm not sure if it comes in the medium size:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/dior-caro.1037073/page-6#post-34301132
> 
> @pinkorchid20 posted the small with silver hardware:


Thank you! The Rhuthenium hw is very nice, but I’m not a fan of this bigger quilts, and I’m not sure if it’s just the picture, but leather seems to be more shiny in that model than in the small one? 

The small one is perfect  and I might just get it!


----------



## Mad_la_mans

One more question guys - can you fit an iphone 12 pro in the backpocket of the small caro?


----------



## TraceySH

Mad_la_mans said:


> One more question guys - can you fit an iphone 12 pro in the backpocket of the small caro?


YES


----------



## Mad_la_mans

TraceySH said:


> YES


That's perfect! Thank you ❤️


----------



## platanoparty

Does anyone happen to know when Cruise may arrive in stores? I am hoping to get a few items but have to budget for other Cruise collections I’m interested in.  Too many lovely things to be released soon.


----------



## averagejoe

Mad_la_mans said:


> Thank you! The Rhuthenium hw is very nice, but I’m not a fan of this bigger quilts, and I’m not sure if it’s just the picture, but leather seems to be more shiny in that model than in the small one?
> 
> The small one is perfect  and I might just get it!


The leather that looks shiny is crinkled patent.

The one with the bigger quilts (called MacroCannage quilts) is made of calfskin. I love the Caro in the regular-size Cannage quilting, but I actually like the puffier one even more.


----------



## Mad_la_mans

averagejoe said:


> The leather that looks shiny is crinkled patent.
> 
> The one with the bigger quilts (called MacroCannage quilts) is made of calfskin. I love the Caro in the regular-size Cannage quilting, but I actually like the puffier one even more.


Yes, patent is shiny but I was talking about this one in MacroCannage with rhutenium hw. It may be calfskin, but the leather on the Caro with regular-size Cannage is more grainy and less shiny, and I think I like it better. The one with rhutenium in medium size is available at the closest boutique, and small with silver is not, but I always can order online. 

I have some thinking to do  Maybe I just need more than one Caro 

I really like the small one, because it reminds me of my white Chanel mini My everything flap I bough this year, it also has a backpocket and I love it. I used to regret not getting it in all black, but now, when I spotted Caro, I thinkk I won't regret it anymore  I think I have enough of Chanel with their insane prices.


----------



## chachelchanel

Hi all! I've been um-ing and ah-ing about getting the reverse toile de juoy book tote in the small size and it looks like I've hesitated for too long :'( (I'm in Australia and they are all sold out online and there is no stock at the local boutiques. I reached out to client services and they have confirmed this). I did have a look at the other country pages and I could see they had stock in countries. If I reach out to client services or to a dior SA, would they be able to source it from an overseas boutique?


----------



## fibbi

chachelchanel said:


> Hi all! I've been um-ing and ah-ing about getting the reverse toile de juoy book tote in the small size and it looks like I've hesitated for too long :'( (I'm in Australia and they are all sold out online and there is no stock at the local boutiques. I reached out to client services and they have confirmed this). I did have a look at the other country pages and I could see they had stock in countries. If I reach out to client services or to a dior SA, would they be able to source it from an overseas boutique?


When I call the Dior contact line, that agent says that if other country has certain item in stock, we can purchase it but it would have to ship to "that country" only. US Dior can only ship items to US. Do you have friends or relatives live in US able to ship that item back to you?   I know that in US there are also some "mail forwarding company" which can mail items back to you. You can check those out as well.


----------



## chachelchanel

fibbi said:


> When I call the Dior contact line, that agent says that if other country has certain item in stock, we can purchase it but it would have to ship to "that country" only. US Dior can only ship items to US. Do you have friends or relatives live in US able to ship that item back to you?   I know that in US there are also some "mail forwarding company" which can mail items back to you. You can check those out as well.



Thank you for your suggestions! I do have family in the US so maybe that can be an option - I just feel self conscious about asking them to forward on my treat myself luxury purchase  I got a reply back from Dior Customer Relations and they said it can be sourced from an overseas boutique if I pay for it in advance! (I knew they do offer this because an Australian Youtuber had a bag sourced for her


----------



## kkgd

I don't know if this is the right place to ask this but the zodiac pajama bottoms are out of stock in my size in Canada so what are some other ways I could get them? Also, when will dior restock them if at all?


----------



## michi_chi

kkgd said:


> I don't know if this is the right place to ask this but the zodiac pajama bottoms are out of stock in my size in Canada so what are some other ways I could get them? Also, when will dior restock them if at all?



From what I understand, if they sell out of stock, they don't restock unless they appear in the next collection. According to my SA in London, it seems each store gets a certain amount of stock but once they've sold out, it's gone unless a customer returns it. It's worth getting in touch with Dior Customer Service to see if they can help you locate a store that will distance sell it to you. I'd done it before with Customer Service who helped me locate a bag in NYC but of course you'd have to take into account shipping costs and tax added on etc


----------



## kkgd

michi_chi said:


> From what I understand, if they sell out of stock, they don't restock unless they appear in the next collection. According to my SA in London, it seems each store gets a certain amount of stock but once they've sold out, it's gone unless a customer returns it. It's worth getting in touch with Dior Customer Service to see if they can help you locate a store that will distance sell it to you. I'd done it before with Customer Service who helped me locate a bag in NYC but of course you'd have to take into account shipping costs and tax added on etc



I got the bottoms shipped to a friend in the US instead. But when I ordered the matching top from the US website, it was cancelled because they couldn't source it from a warehouse, even though on the website it says it's in stock. Is there any point in placing the order again? Is their website bad with updating inventory? Thanks for answering my question with such detail


----------



## michi_chi

kkgd said:


> I got the bottoms shipped to a friend in the US instead. But when I ordered the matching top from the US website, it was cancelled because they couldn't source it from a warehouse, even though on the website it says it's in stock. Is there any point in placing the order again? Is their website bad with updating inventory? Thanks for answering my question with such detail



I'm not sure how it works exactly for the US as I'm in the UK. For orders made on the UK and EU sites, all stock comes from Paris whereas each individual store has their own separate stock. If it's no longer available from the main warehouse that the US site picks their stock from, Customer Service can check availability for specific items in each store and can arrange for one of the SAs to get in touch with you to arrange for distance sales if you're interested in purchasing the top, if it's still available. From my own experience however, the UK site is very accurate. I've never had an issue with items being displayed as I'm stock for it not to be available. I have noticed sometimes that it's shown as unavailable but later my size is in stock again, possibly due to items being returned.


----------



## kkgd

michi_chi said:


> I'm not sure how it works exactly for the US as I'm in the UK. For orders made on the UK and EU sites, all stock comes from Paris whereas each individual store has their own separate stock. If it's no longer available from the main warehouse that the US site picks their stock from, Customer Service can check availability for specific items in each store and can arrange for one of the SAs to get in touch with you to arrange for distance sales if you're interested in purchasing the top, if it's still available. From my own experience however, the UK site is very accurate. I've never had an issue with items being displayed as I'm stock for it not to be available. I have noticed sometimes that it's shown as unavailable but later my size is in stock again, possibly due to items being returned.



The SA that I got in touch with said the billing and shipping address have to be the same for items that come from a boutique. Is this also a requirement in the UK? It seems a little strange to me.


----------



## michi_chi

kkgd said:


> The SA that I got in touch with said the billing and shipping address have to be the same for items that come from a boutique. Is this also a requirement in the UK? It seems a little strange to me.



It will mainly be for fraud prevention I would imagine. A lot of companies (not just Dior) do ask for the billing and shipping address to be the same for this exact reason.

I've always ordered for myself or had orders delivered to myself so never encountered that issue before. I did once ask about having an order shipped to a friend who I was purchasing the item for and the store was happy to ship it to my friend in the EU but I would be responsible for additional postage costs, so I ended up having the item shipped to me with another item I was purchasing and added the gift to a parcel I was sending to them anyway.


----------



## michi_chi

I was reading some of the chat on the Dudes and their Diors thread and love how SAs know how to keep their customers happy. I got to see my SA at the New Bond Street store in London in August for the first time when I was visiting. He gave me a personal tour of the entire store and I got to meet a few of the staff there too after being treated to afternoon tea in one of their VIP rooms. On presenting me with my Mimirose studs that was wrapped, I was also given a mini bottle of my favourite scent from La Collection Privée


----------



## averagejoe

michi_chi said:


> I was reading some of the chat on the Dudes and their Diors thread and love how SAs know how to keep their customers happy. I got to see my SA at the New Bond Street store in London in August for the first time when I was visiting. He gave me a personal tour of the entire store and I got to meet a few of the staff there too after being treated to afternoon tea in one of their VIP rooms. On presenting me with my Mimirose studs that was wrapped, I was also given a mini bottle of my favourite scent from La Collection Privée


What a special experience that must have been!


----------



## michi_chi

averagejoe said:


> What a special experience that must have been!



It was definitely special, especially when my SA was explaining all about the commissioned artwork they had in store and their ideas behind each piece. Even got my lovely A/W 2021 jacket tailored too that day which was nice


----------



## averagejoe

michi_chi said:


> It was definitely special, especially when my SA was explaining all about the commissioned artwork they had in store and their ideas behind each piece. Even got my lovely A/W 2021 jacket tailored too that day which was nice


My SA told me that the artwork by Ian Davenport that they have by the staircase at the Bloor St flagship in Toronto costs 1.5 million, although the toiles (similar to the ones in the Dior: Designer of Dreams exhibition) would have looked better!


----------



## 880

chachelchanel said:


> I did have a look at the other country pages and I could see they had stock in countries. If I reach out to client services or to a dior SA, would they be able to source it from an overseas boutique


directly contact an overseas boutique that has the item and ask for it to be shipped to you. I have been told that SAs can ship abroad. (I don’t know if they will do it for a new client; however, the Rome Boutique was able to pull up my purchase history in NY, so perhaps they can ascertain your history that way)

I have read that some TPFers have had very mixed experiences ordering with Dior on line, so I don’t recommend this except as a last resort. 



kkgd said:


> I don't know if this is the right place to ask this but the zodiac pajama bottoms are out of stock in my size in Canada so what are some other ways I could get them? Also, when will dior restock them if at all?



ask your SA to do a search and try to bring it into your boutique. There are things  that I delayed purchasing that were sold out in my boutique that my SA was able to find and bring it in

@michi_chi, your experience sounds so lovely!


----------



## michi_chi

averagejoe said:


> My SA told me that the artwork by Ian Davenport that they have by the staircase at the Bloor St flagship in Toronto costs 1.5 million, although the toiles (similar to the ones in the Dior: Designer of Dreams exhibition) would have looked better!



Wow, that's a lot! It's interesting to hear the facts behind the artwork in their stores that you probably wouldn't have thought about. There's a piece on the ground floor of the New Bond Street store in London at the base of their staircase, apparently they had to remove the skylight windows and slowly bring it down with a crane to where it stands now because the finished piece wouldn't fit through the door! My favourite artwork is on the first floor in the women's footwear section. It's like molten silver metal that's dripping from the ceiling down the wall, and they somehow managed to freeze one big drop in motion!


----------



## michi_chi

880 said:


> I have read that some TPFers have had very mixed experiences ordering with Dior on line, so I don’t recommend this except as a last resort.
> 
> @michi_chi, your experience sounds so lovely!



To be fair, I've ordered from the online store, albeit from the UK with stock coming from Paris, and had no issues. It's always been top notch service but I'm not sure how online stores outside of the EU works and operates. 

I had a lovely time visiting with my SA, ended up spending 5 hours there! I'm going back again with my friend in tow for a visit for her birthday, my friend has heard all about my SA and looks forward to meeting him


----------



## bindi0930

This is just pure curiosity and I have searched but haven't found much. What are levels of Dior VIPs (US-based)? I have been previously been told it is a tier level. I have had a glimpse of my profile and I know I am top tier(super elite) but curious of the levels. TIA


----------



## averagejoe

bindi0930 said:


> This is just pure curiosity and I have searched but haven't found much. What are levels of Dior VIPs (US-based)? I have been previously been told it is a tier level. I have had a glimpse of my profile and I know I am top tier(super elite) but curious of the levels. TIA


There is Tier 1 and Tier 2. I don't really know exactly what the spend amounts are, as it relates to frequency of spending too I think, but I think Tier 1 is around $100,000 USD. Tier 2 is perhaps only $30,000. I thought it was higher but somehow I am a Tier 2 customer and I think I spent around that much last year at Dior (yikes!).


----------



## chachelchanel

880 said:


> directly contact an overseas boutique that has the item and ask for it to be shipped to you. I have been told that SAs can ship abroad. (I don’t know if they will do it for a new client; however, the Rome Boutique was able to pull up my purchase history in NY, so perhaps they can ascertain your history that way)
> 
> I have read that some TPFers have had very mixed experiences ordering with Dior on line, so I don’t recommend this except as a last resort.



Thank you for the tip! I will keep that in mind for the future.
I got in touch with the manager of the store here in Melbourne and she did a search within Australia and Asia Pacific and wasn't able to locate it. Apparently they can only source from the respective regions  But literally on the same day I went onto the Dior online and saw that it was back in stock! Quickly placed an order and the Dior client services have been really great in following up the order for me as well. Can't wait to receive it!

What sort of issues were other TPFers having with ordering Dior online? I've read that sometimes client services may contact you a few days later and say the item is all sold out.


----------



## michi_chi

chachelchanel said:


> Thank you for the tip! I will keep that in mind for the future.
> I got in touch with the manager of the store here in Melbourne and she did a search within Australia and Asia Pacific and wasn't able to locate it. Apparently they can only source from the respective regions  But literally on the same day I went onto the Dior online and saw that it was back in stock! Quickly placed an order and the Dior client services have been really great in following up the order for me as well. Can't wait to receive it!
> 
> What sort of issues were other TPFers having with ordering Dior online? I've read that sometimes client services may contact you a few days later and say the item is all sold out.



Glad to hear that you managed get what you wanted online, hope it arrives soon and that it's exactly what you wanted  

I've ordered from the Dior UK website online that gets stock RTW and Bags etc from France and beauty products within the UK and have never had an issue. Not sure if this is the same for customers in other countries


----------



## michi_chi

averagejoe said:


> There is Tier 1 and Tier 2. I don't really know exactly what the spend amounts are, as it relates to frequency of spending too I think, but I think Tier 1 is around $100,000 USD. Tier 2 is perhaps only $30,000. I thought it was higher but somehow I am a Tier 2 customer and I think I spent around that much last year at Dior (yikes!).



I haven't specifically asked about the tiers but I know from when I lived in Hong Kong years ago, the minimum spend to become a VIP is HK$100,000. I imagine that I am also in the lower tier although I can't think that I've spent quite near US$30,000 equivalent in the UK yet (...I think? ) but I'm apparently considered a VIP


----------



## chachelchanel

michi_chi said:


> Glad to hear that you managed get what you wanted online, hope it arrives soon and that it's exactly what you wanted
> 
> I've ordered from the Dior UK website online that gets stock RTW and BagsI etc from France and beauty products within the UK and have never had an issue. Not sure if this is the same for customers in other countries



Thank you! Can't wait to receive it! I ordered the small navy reverse TDJ book tote - had been thinking about it for too long and was so sad thinking I had missed out. Glad to hear that you haven't had any issues - I'm based in Australia and Dior has just launched the ecommerce site about a month ago so it's all very new.


----------



## Mad_la_mans

chachelchanel said:


> Thank you for the tip! I will keep that in mind for the future.
> I got in touch with the manager of the store here in Melbourne and she did a search within Australia and Asia Pacific and wasn't able to locate it. Apparently they can only source from the respective regions  But literally on the same day I went onto the Dior online and saw that it was back in stock! Quickly placed an order and the Dior client services have been really great in following up the order for me as well. Can't wait to receive it!
> 
> What sort of issues were other TPFers having with ordering Dior online? I've read that sometimes client services may contact you a few days later and say the item is all sold out.


I had no issues ordering from the EU site. When I asked one technical question, Client Services contacted me a few hours after I wrote an email, and it wasn’t urgent at all! The delivery was super fast and everything was ok. Yesterday I placed another order. I hope yours arrive soon


----------



## doni

880 said:


> directly contact an overseas boutique that has the item and ask for it to be shipped to you. I have been told that SAs can ship abroad. (I don’t know if they will do it for a new client; however, the Rome Boutique was able to pull up my purchase history in NY, so perhaps they can ascertain your history that way)



Indeed, I have had items shipped directly by Dior SAs abroad and they seem to be very easy about operating on the phone. But that was within Europe, I don’t know how it works with other countries.


----------



## cali_to_ny

michi_chi said:


> Glad to hear that you managed get what you wanted online, hope it arrives soon and that it's exactly what you wanted
> 
> I've ordered from the Dior UK website online that gets stock RTW and Bags etc from France and beauty products within the UK and have never had an issue. Not sure if this is the same for customers in other countries


I'm in the NYC metro area and every single one of my online Dior orders from bags to RTW have arrived within 2-3 days. Returns are also received and credited within that same timeframe (way quicker than most other brands). They must have a distribution center nearby.


----------



## fibbi

Anyone has experienced buying from Dior.com (US) , shipping to US address but using a different country billing address credit card? 
My order got cancelled and when I call the hotline, the SA says because I'm using a Canada billing address credit card. But if it's not allowed why on the website it's allowed to do so? The advent calendar is not available in the canada site..


----------



## kle39

Hiya. I am new to Dior but I am planning to take the plunge and buy a black Saddle bag. I am just a bit stuck about what leather to get between the grained calfskin and the goatskin. Is it like Chanel caviar vs lambskin? I want to be able to use my bag a bit mote care free and it hold its shape/condition well. Am I right in thinking that the grained calfskin is going to be the best bet and more durable? Thank you


----------



## freshringo

fibbi said:


> Anyone has experienced buying from Dior.com (US) , shipping to US address but using a different country billing address credit card?
> My order got cancelled and when I call the hotline, the SA says because I'm using a Canada billing address credit card. But if it's not allowed why on the website it's allowed to do so? The advent calendar is not available in the canada site..



I had a similar issue purchasing from their US online store. My billing address differed from my shipping address (although both were in the US), and they canceled my order. The CS rep I talked to said the addresses must match and didn't know why the website allowed them to be different.


----------



## yunaaa

Hi everyone, i’m very new to tpf and this is my first thread, please do tell me if there is a more appropriate sub for my question. So, does anyone have any experience buying preloved exotic lady diors ? I just recently stumbled upon a practically brand new mini metallic lizard lady dior from 2015-2016 with a good price and it comes with its dustbag, authenticity card and care card. However, i am concerned that it does not come with its invoice nor CITES certificate and as the current owner is not its firsthand owner, there is no way to get the original invoice/receipt.
My question is, is it possible to ask my local Dior to reissue the CITES certificate ? Or is CITES certificate needed at all for this bag ? I currently am based in australia and i’m worried if i do bring my bag to the airport to travel, it’ll get confiscated by customs. Do you think its worth it to buy the bag ?
If i do make the purchase, this will also be my very first exotic bag, hence my lack of knowledge regarding CITES issue. Any input will be greatly appreciated! Thank you beforehand and have a blessed day everyone


----------



## fullmoonani

Hi everyone, please can I get some advice! I recently purchased a My ABC dior bag and on the inside, there's only a zip pocket. But when I check online, it clearly says zip pocket AND patch pocket. I bought my bag in october 2021. Does everyone elses' bag have a patch pocket?

Blush cannage, Lady Dior My ABCDior.

Thanks


----------



## totally

Does anyone have the Dior Saddle Flap Cardholder and can speak to its wear and tear? Would you recommend it as a daily SLG? Thanks in advance


----------



## 880

kle39 said:


> Hiya. I am new to Dior but I am planning to take the plunge and buy a black Saddle bag. I am just a bit stuck about what leather to get between the grained calfskin and the goatskin. Is it like Chanel caviar vs lambskin? I want to be able to use my bag a bit mote care free and it hold its shape/condition well. Am I right in thinking that the grained calfskin is going to be the best bet and more durable? Thank you



i have grained calfskin and it’s very durable



yunaaa said:


> Hi everyone, i’m very new to tpf and this is my first thread, please do tell me if there is a more appropriate sub for my question. So, does anyone have any experience buying preloved exotic lady diors ? I just recently stumbled upon a practically brand new mini metallic lizard lady dior from 2015-2016 with a good price and it comes with its dustbag, authenticity card and care card. However, i am concerned that it does not come with its invoice nor CITES certificate and as the current owner is not its firsthand owner, there is no way to get the original invoice/receipt.
> My question is, is it possible to ask my local Dior to reissue the CITES certificate ? Or is CITES certificate needed at all for this bag ? I currently am based in australia and i’m worried if i do bring my bag to the airport to travel, it’ll get confiscated by customs. Do you think its worth it to buy the bag ?
> If i do make the purchase, this will also be my very first exotic bag, hence my lack of knowledge regarding CITES issue. Any input will be greatly appreciated! Thank you beforehand and have a blessed day everyone




welcome! In case no one has experience in this area, you can go to this thread, page 16






						CITES, travel and exotics
					

Yes Those paperworks are useless to me Authenticity  are far more important I buy to use not challenging  customs or bringing to store for justifying  authentication Anything  can replica  nowadays Those knockoffs  makers  can do wonders  Thanks for replying! I was reading back the thread and I...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




(you can find similar threads by going to the magnifying glass icon, too right, and typing in key words for your search, like exotic bag needs cites

@fullmoonani, if no one responds here, you can ask for help on the authenticate this thread. There is a format listed above each page in that thread.






						Authenticate This DIOR
					

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.  Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## missjojo_x

Hey everyone! Just wondering if someone would be able to help me  I'm looking for a light pink Lady Dior (my DREAM bag) and it is proving to be difficult. I've seen the beige/faart shade and powder pink and the pink canvas - but I'm looking for a lighter pink in leather in store. I haven't seen this in the London boutiques for months. I did see one 2 years ago now but I didn't get it  

Does anyone know if any other boutiques (not in London) have different stock to what's in London? 
Do any other boutiques have light pink? 
Will there be a light pink in the future - what do you guys think? 

Thank you  xxx


----------



## mxbags

Hi everyone! Really need advice on buying a dior oblique saddle bag. How is the wear and tear after daily use? Any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## LucyMadrid

Delighted with my new Lady Dior Mizza. Thank you, Dior.


----------



## XCCX

Hi! Does anyone have an SA in Milan? I really need any guidance, thank you so much!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

missjojo_x said:


> Hey everyone! Just wondering if someone would be able to help me  I'm looking for a light pink Lady Dior (my DREAM bag) and it is proving to be difficult. I've seen the beige/faart shade and powder pink and the pink canvas - but I'm looking for a lighter pink in leather in store. I haven't seen this in the London boutiques for months. I did see one 2 years ago now but I didn't get it
> 
> Does anyone know if any other boutiques (not in London) have different stock to what's in London?
> Do any other boutiques have light pink?
> Will there be a light pink in the future - what do you guys think?
> 
> Thank you  xxx



There is currently a light pink MyABC on Dior.com (my country is Germany) and there is also a Mini in Pink Lotus (it's slightly metallic). If these are permanent colours the store will surely be happy to order for you. The online selection is not always representing the whole selection a store can order from


----------



## missjojo_x

CrackBerryCream said:


> There is currently a light pink MyABC on Dior.com (my country is Germany) and there is also a Mini in Pink Lotus (it's slightly metallic). If these are permanent colours the store will surely be happy to order for you. The online selection is not always representing the whole selection a store can order from


Thank you for looking- really appreciate it! Have seen the lotus but is a little too glittery/ shiny/ purple for me  I think it seems similar to the UK selection / I am guessing that the global sites are very similar? I was considering travelling abroad to a different country if it is not possible to order it in the UK, but is possible to order it in a different country


----------



## Mad_la_mans

Does anyone know something about Dior price increase? Any rumours that it will happen soon?


----------



## hlzpenguin

Mad_la_mans said:


> Does anyone know something about Dior price increase? Any rumours that it will happen soon?


My SA said there will be but was unsure about the date. He said Lady Dior and other handbags will be affected.


----------



## ninecherries

The christmas decorations are up in my local Dior and - wow - they are so so stunning


----------



## quiestu

i was browsing the dior website tonight. i don’t know if i missed it the first time around, but they’ve released a cornflower blue and it looks absolutely gorgeous! now only if they could release the caro in that blue….


----------



## totally

quiestu said:


> i was browsing the dior website tonight. i don’t know if i missed it the first time around, but they’ve released a cornflower blue and it looks absolutely gorgeous! now only if they could release the caro in that blue….



Yes the cornflower blue is gorgeous!! I couldn’t resist and grabbed it in the Saddle Flap Card Holder style. Note that the colour on the Dior website is a little misleading, it’s lighter and more pastel in real life. Still gorgeous though, it practically glows.




Here is a post that captures the colour pretty accurately:


----------



## bernpl

hlzpenguin said:


> My SA said there will be but was unsure about the date. He said Lady Dior and other handbags will be affected.



I am pretty sure if it will happen soon especially since Chanel has had 2 this year and LV (it’s sister company, part of the LVMH luxury goods conglomerate) just had one. From what I recall, they have had two so far during the pandemic. I was really guessing November 1 thinking they would change at the beginning of the month, but no and they really can change any day. If anyone gets a definite answer, the warning/info would be great.


----------



## boomer1234

Does anyone know if the holiday packaging has come out yet? Is it the same as the beauty one? I thought it was usually different but I could be wrong!


----------



## averagejoe

boomer1234 said:


> Does anyone know if the holiday packaging has come out yet? Is it the same as the beauty one? I thought it was usually different but I could be wrong!


It is not the same as the beauty one. It is white with a beautiful gold pattern on it. I don't think it beats the one from last year, but it still looks quite divine. 

It isn't out in Canada yet.


----------



## boomer1234

averagejoe said:


> It is not the same as the beauty one. It is white with a beautiful gold pattern on it. I don't think it beats the one from last year, but it still looks quite divine.
> 
> It isn't out in Canada yet.


Thank you! Do you have a picture by any chance?


----------



## averagejoe

boomer1234 said:


> Thank you! Do you have a picture by any chance?


No, my SA showed me on his phone. If I find a picture, then I will post it here.


----------



## ninecherries

Today I got a glimpse on this via Instagram - could this be the christmas packaging this year?


----------



## quiestu

ninecherries said:


> Today I got a glimpse on this via Instagram - could this be the christmas packaging this year?
> View attachment 5250001


i might need an excuse to buy something from dior now if that’s the packaging o:


----------



## hlzpenguin

quiestu said:


> i might need an excuse to buy something from dior now if that’s the packaging o:


I am thinking about that too.


----------



## averagejoe

ninecherries said:


> Today I got a glimpse on this via Instagram - could this be the christmas packaging this year?
> View attachment 5250001


Yes, this is the Christmas packaging. It is so pretty!


----------



## Mad_la_mans

Do you guys know when those vibe hobo bags will be available?


----------



## iferodi

boomer1234 said:


> Does anyone know if the holiday packaging has come out yet? Is it the same as the beauty one? I thought it was usually different but I could be wrong!


My SA said it will be after Thanksgiving


----------



## Tmurphy

_


	

		
			
		

		
	
has anyone tried this wristlet im considering it as my first luxury item _


----------



## UpTime

Hi guys. When will Spring collection out?


----------



## TankerToad

so festive !


----------



## ilovelions8

Hello! Was curious..if I order something online, will it be with the holiday packaging?


----------



## platanoparty

@TankerToad your store is so pretty! I also tried to get a photo of Beverly Hills today so people can see what is likely to be the holiday packaging


----------



## zoeysususu

Anyone know when will dior onsale?


----------



## njnear

ninecherries said:


> The christmas decorations are up in my local Dior and - wow - they are so so stunning
> 
> View attachment 5242538


Heavenly!


----------



## njnear

iferodi said:


> My SA said it will be after Thanksgiving


Do you know if the beautiful holiday packaging is included with online orders after Thanksgiving also?  Thank you in advance for your reply.


----------



## JerseyGirl1424

njnear said:


> Do you know if the beautiful holiday packaging is included with online orders after Thanksgiving also?  Thank you in advance for your reply.


I contacted a sales advisor and they said they will start shipping orders in the holiday packaging on the 22nd.


----------



## michi_chi

njnear said:


> Do you know if the beautiful holiday packaging is included with online orders after Thanksgiving also?  Thank you in advance for your reply.



My Cruise 2022 pre-order that arrived yesterday was in the festive packaging


----------



## Thaotran

Holiday packaging is out in Canada


----------



## lilone

iferodi said:


> My SA said it will be after Thanksgiving


I received holiday packaging today with my purchase.  It is beautiful!


----------



## Raphion

* Slashed Lady Dior *

Hello, has anyone noticed recently slashed Lady Dior bags that are being put for sale on second hand websites?
The price is well under market value of course so I am thinking it might be worth trying to restore the bag myself but I am wondering if there is more to it, as I think it doesn't look like a normal scratch e.g. a cat or else and I haven't seen anything similar for any other designer brands so far.

Any thoughts would be welcome! 

Thanks, 
R.


----------



## Mad_la_mans

What do you guys think about this pouch? Anyone has it? I'm looking for something black, with zipper, durable and careless. I want it to carry my phone, keys, small wallet/cardholder and airpods - just a pouch for a quick errands to run. Grab & go situation. I was also thinking about a black man soft saddle, but I have it in oblique, and would prefer something different - I'm all about diversity


----------



## averagejoe

Raphion said:


> * Slashed Lady Dior *
> 
> Hello, has anyone noticed recently slashed Lady Dior bags that are being put for sale on second hand websites?
> The price is well under market value of course so I am thinking it might be worth trying to restore the bag myself but I am wondering if there is more to it, as I think it doesn't look like a normal scratch e.g. a cat or else and I haven't seen anything similar for any other designer brands so far.
> 
> Any thoughts would be welcome!
> 
> Thanks,
> R.


Those scratches look deliberate, as if they were made with a box-cutter. Not sure why, but it is difficult to restore these bags because even companies like Leather Surgeons have to glue the cut closed and then redye it to hide the scar.


----------



## averagejoe

Mad_la_mans said:


> What do you guys think about this pouch? Anyone has it? I'm looking for something black, with zipper, durable and careless. I want it to carry my phone, keys, small wallet/cardholder and airpods - just a pouch for a quick errands to run. Grab & go situation. I was also thinking about a black man soft saddle, but I have it in oblique, and would prefer something different - I'm all about diversity


I prefer the men's Soft Saddle in black, even if you already have one. This style looks a bit like a "mom wallet" to me, which does not appeal to me.


----------



## Mad_la_mans

averagejoe said:


> I prefer the men's Soft Saddle in black, even if you already have one. This style looks a bit like a "mom wallet" to me, which does not appeal to me.



Thank you for your opinion! There is something in this "mom wallet" LOL. But all black saddle doesn't speak to me - as weird as it sounds  The oblique one is gorgeous, but black one is so sad? boring? I don't know... I need to try this pouch IRL and see if I like it or not. I'll check with my SA if they have it in stock.


----------



## Raphion

averagejoe said:


> Those scratches look deliberate, as if they were made with a box-cutter. Not sure why, but it is difficult to restore these bags because even companies like Leather Surgeons have to glue the cut closed and then redye it to hide the scar.



thank you for your reply! Yes it does look very much intentional indeed... very strange! I will ask how much the restoration would cost before making an offer. Thank you


----------



## 880

Not sure if this is the place, but I have questions re 3 different book totes:
did anyone here buy the see thru mesh navy large book tote with detachable full size organizer? If so, is it really only a beach bag? The detachable full sized organizer is supposed to be usable in other totes, but does it look weird bc it’s mesh?

did anyone buy the blue velvet croc print large book tote and regret the size (it’s my favorite color combo, but I prefer size small)

did anyone buy the large all leather book tote? Is it too heavy? 

Any observations would be greatly appreciated! TIA


----------



## dcbfh123

880 said:


> Not sure if this is the place, but I have questions re 3 different book totes:
> did anyone here buy the see thru mesh navy large book tote with detachable full size organizer? If so, is it really only a beach bag? The detachable full sized organizer is supposed to be usable in other totes, but does it look weird bc it’s mesh?
> 
> did anyone buy the blue velvet croc print large book tote and regret the size (it’s my favorite color combo, but I prefer size small)
> 
> did anyone buy the large all leather book tote? Is it too heavy?
> 
> Any observations would be greatly appreciated! TIA



hi! youtuber cassie thorpe talks about regretting getting the all leather book tote here: 

i love the large size of the book tote. to me, it looks more proportionate than the small, and if i need a big bag, might as well go big all the way. otherwise i'd just carry a small crossbody. it really depends what looks the best to you and what fits your lifestyle!


----------



## CrazyCool01

Hi All!
Are there are Dior Vips here !? Just wanted to know how much spend is required and across all categories !?


----------



## lovebramila

Anyone knows which year this is from? Saw it on a pre-loved website & fell in love. I love the butterflies, blue is my fave color.
I wonder if there are any other bags/SLGs with this "print".


----------



## averagejoe

lovebramila said:


> Anyone knows which year this is from? Saw it on a pre-loved website & fell in love. I love the butterflies, blue is my fave color.
> I wonder if there are any other bags/SLGs with this "print".
> 
> View attachment 5264781


This is done by a third party, probably to cover a stain on the patent leather. This print was never released by Dior.


----------



## lovebramila

averagejoe said:


> This is done by a third party, probably to cover a stain on the patent leather. This print was never released by Dior.


Thanks! I did think it was weird I didn't see that print anywhere else.


----------



## boomer1234

Has anyone been to one of Dior’s Made-to-order event? My SA invited me to it. She said I can create any bag in any size and any skin. I wanted to get some more info from the customer side! Thank you!


----------



## may322

boomer1234 said:


> Has anyone been to one of Dior’s Made-to-order event? My SA invited me to it. She said I can create any bag in any size and any skin. I wanted to get some more info from the customer side! Thank you!


I got invited too! But I think I’ll pass.


----------



## angelz629

boomer1234 said:


> Has anyone been to one of Dior’s Made-to-order event? My SA invited me to it. She said I can create any bag in any size and any skin. I wanted to get some more info from the customer side! Thank you!


Is it similar to a Hermes Special Order? Did you have to spend a lot to get invited?


----------



## Logic

I saw this Diorever clutch on consignment, I remember when these were out and there was a style that looked like the Chanel boy. I guess these didn’t survive.    








						Dior Diorever Clutch With Strap Pink And Black LGHW
					

Condition: 9.9/10 Like New ( This item is kept unused in excellent condition with hairline scratches on strap hardware.) Colour: Black/Pink/Green Hardware Colour:  Light Gold Tone Measurement: Length: 22cm Height: 15cm Depth: 7cm Strap: 48cm Origin: Italy Material: Calfskin Leather  Inclusion...




					emier.com.au


----------



## Nifaaa

Hi all! I'm an Aussie member, looking to make my first Dior purchase - the Dway slides. Unfortunately they are sold out online on the Dior website in my size in the colourway I am looking at - the Deep Blue. Are there any reputable websites I can purchase them from that will ship to Australia? Or am I just better off using a consignor?


----------



## michi_chi

CrazyCool01 said:


> Hi All!
> Are there are Dior Vips here !? Just wanted to know how much spend is required and across all categories !?



I'm not sure of the amount you'd need to spend to be a VIP. I was referred to as such when I was in store visiting my SA but I hadn't realised I was one  I don't think it's specific to a department and is how much you spend over a period time I believe


----------



## 880

michi_chi said:


> I'm not sure of the amount you'd need to spend to be a VIP. I was referred to as such when I was in store visiting my SA but I hadn't realised I was one  I don't think it's specific to a department and is how much you spend over a period time I believe


Agree with above that it’s probably regular spend over time.

genuine love of the brand and being a nice, not crazy, client also helps. At least in the US.

@CrazyCool01, I’m not a VIP in terms of straight USD spend (at my flagship store, VIP customers are referred to as haute couture or bespoke fine jewelry), and there are plenty of those.

DH and I only buy RTW that we genuinely love. our Sa, SM and head tailor have enjoyed helping us figure out what suits us best, so we’ve developed a very friendly relationship. for that reason, we have been invited to nice things like the cocktail opening for the dior exhibit, dinners, and we have gotten gifts for birthdays and holidays.

The holiday gift was large candle, towel, and crystal decanter.  In our experience only, key is a really friendly and exclusive relationship with SA From whom you buy regularly.   This is actually true at many premier designers, though the amount of spend is probably more codified at, say, chanel.


----------



## Ingvaarus

Does anybody have an expiriense with a small saddle messenger bag? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'm quite torn between these one (on the picture right,the strap is on one to the max length) and Loewe military xs messenger (on the left).


----------



## CrazyCool01

880 said:


> Agree with above that it’s probably regular spend over time.
> 
> genuine love of the brand and being a nice, not crazy, client also helps. At least in the US.
> 
> @CrazyCool01, I’m not a VIP in terms of straight USD spend (at my flagship store, VIP customers are referred to as haute couture or bespoke fine jewelry), and there are plenty of those.
> 
> DH and I only buy RTW that we genuinely love. our Sa, SM and head tailor have enjoyed helping us figure out what suits us best, so we’ve developed a very friendly relationship. for that reason, we have been invited to nice things like the cocktail opening for the dior exhibit, dinners, and we have gotten gifts for birthdays and holidays.
> 
> The holiday gift was large candle, towel, and crystal decanter.  In our experience only, key is a really friendly and exclusive relationship with SA From whom you buy regularly.   This is actually true at many premier designers, though the amount of spend is probably more codified at, say, chanel.
> 
> View attachment 5274109
> View attachment 5274110


Thanks @880


----------



## 880

Nifaaa said:


> Hi all! I'm an Aussie member, looking to make my first Dior purchase - the Dway slides. Unfortunately they are sold out online on the Dior website in my size in the colourway I am looking at - the Deep Blue. Are there any reputable websites I can purchase them from that will ship to Australia? Or am I just better off using a consignor?


Is there a stand alone boutique or department store with a leased Dior presence in Australia? Otherwise, I think a boutique might sell to you internationally but I believe it’s wire transfer and you’re responsible for customs and carriage. Hopefully someone will come along who knows more!


----------



## fibbi

Ingvaarus said:


> Does anybody have an expiriense with a small saddle messenger bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm quite torn between these one (on the picture right,the strap is on one to the max length) and Loewe military xs messenger (on the left).


Definitely Dior! (haha we are biased here...) But seriously, I think because of the shape of the flap it makes this bag more special on you.


----------



## Mad_la_mans

Ingvaarus said:


> Does anybody have an expiriense with a small saddle messenger bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm quite torn between these one (on the picture right, the strap is on one to the max length) and Loewe military xs messenger (on the left).


Dior all the way!! Loewe looks like thousands of bags we see everyday on the streets, nothing special. Dior looks fabulous!


----------



## Emily Yang

CrazyCool01 said:


> Hi All!
> Are there are Dior Vips here !? Just wanted to know how much spend is required and across all categories !?



Gifting starts around 10k€ on a rolling 12 month basis. So at the 12 month mark, you’d drop to a lower tier and would need to spend to move it back up. Between 10-50k€ more special invites. 50-150k€ is definitely show invite potential. Also depends on your relationship with your SA. Spend is based on all categories except cosmetics - mens, womens, baby, Maison, FJ/HT. Sometimes SAs will also gift newer clients with high potential.


----------



## Emily Yang

boomer1234 said:


> Has anyone been to one of Dior’s Made-to-order event? My SA invited me to it. She said I can create any bag in any size and any skin. I wanted to get some more info from the customer side! Thank you!



it’s a really cool thing for people who love exotics and classic Dior bags. Lots of skin choices from croc, alligator, ostrich, lizard,python (except California). Special hardware available only during event. Be prepared to spend anywhere between 8k-70k+ with lead time of 6-8mo. There are definitely really cool customization options available with color blocking, Leather finishes, pattern blocking, etc


----------



## luxelifecovet

Anyone know if I'm still able to get the holiday packaging in stores after Christmas, but the few days before New Years? Thanks so much!


----------



## brnicutie

Ingvaarus said:


> Does anybody have an expiriense with a small saddle messenger bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm quite torn between these one (on the picture right,the strap is on one to the max length) and Loewe military xs messenger (on the left).


They both look great on you. I prefer the Dior. I'm not being biased as I love Loewe as well.


----------



## callmethey

hii I am looking for SA at Dior boutique in NY or anywhere in US. this will be my first time purchasing mini lady Dior. thank you so much. I've been looking for the perfect bright cherry red in lambskin or black )


----------



## iferodi

callmethey said:


> hii I am looking for SA at Dior boutique in NY or anywhere in US. this will be my first time purchasing mini lady Dior. thank you so much. I've been looking for the perfect bright cherry red in lambskin or black )


I can give you my SA info if you'd like! She's absolutely fantastic. If you're interested pm me pls


----------



## Aelfaerie

callmethey said:


> hii I am looking for SA at Dior boutique in NY or anywhere in US. this will be my first time purchasing mini lady Dior. thank you so much. I've been looking for the perfect bright cherry red in lambskin or black )


Let me know if you still need a NYC SA rec!


----------



## stockcharlie

Just wanna wish everyone a happy holidays! It’s been a fun year reading and sharing our love for Dior on this forum  looking forward to more in 2022!


----------



## BB8

My latest Dior addition. I remote-ordered this gorgeous metallic gradient colorway and, unfortunately I am going to have to return it due to a scratch on the bottom. In addition, there is wrinkling around the metal parts.  I don't have experience with Dior metallic lamb (my other LD is regular lamb). I know a recent season of Chanel metallic/iridescent leather had issues with this wrinkling and dry appearance. (I have a previous season Chanel iridescent that does not have any issues.) For anyone with experience with Dior metallic leather, is this "normal"? (Of note, 3 of 4 grommets where the handle goes are wrinkled/dry-appearing; the 4th one is perfectly smooth.)


----------



## averagejoe

BB8 said:


> My latest Dior addition. I remote-ordered this gorgeous metallic gradient colorway and, unfortunately I am going to have to return it due to a scratch on the bottom. In addition, there is wrinkling around the metal parts.  I don't have experience with Dior metallic lamb (my other LD is regular lamb). I know a recent season of Chanel metallic/iridescent leather had issues with this wrinkling and dry appearance. (I have a previous season Chanel iridescent that does not have any issues.) For anyone with experience with Dior metallic leather, is this "normal"? (Of note, 3 of 4 grommets where the handle goes are wrinkled/dry-appearing; the 4th one is perfectly smooth.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5281319
> View attachment 5281319
> View attachment 5281320


This is not normal for metallic leathers.


----------



## cali_to_ny

My last Christmas Eve UPS delivery was this unexpected gift from Dior! Gorgeous box with the gold metallic around the world print, card with removable ornament, magazine and matching notebook. I only purchase online or from my lovely SA at Saks NYC, and neither spend is anywhere near VIP levels so this was a sweet surprise! Happy Holidays to all!


----------



## BB8

averagejoe said:


> This is not normal for metallic leathers.


Thanks @averagejoe . Appreciate it.


----------



## Emily Yang

callmethey said:


> hii I am looking for SA at Dior boutique in NY or anywhere in US. this will be my first time purchasing mini lady Dior. thank you so much. I've been looking for the perfect bright cherry red in lambskin or black )


I’m in Beverly Hills! But I’m sick right now so it’d be hard to help but next year if anyone needs an SA, please feel free to reach out!


----------



## CDNinNYC

Hello everyone! First post in the Dior forum. Im trying to confirm if the US shops ship to Hong Kong.  We just moved here from NYC. I wanted to get something for Lunar New Year but I’ve been told the bag I’m looking at isn’t available for the HK market.

It seems be be available at Saks and in limited quantities at US Dior boutiques.

If anyone has a Saks SA they could recommend, I’d appreciate it!


----------



## Emily Yang

CDNinNYC said:


> Hello everyone! First post in the Dior forum. Im trying to confirm if the US shops ship to Hong Kong.  We just moved here from NYC. I wanted to get something for Lunar New Year but I’ve been told the bag I’m looking at isn’t available for the HK market.
> 
> It seems be be available at Saks and in limited quantities at US Dior boutiques.
> 
> If anyone has a Saks SA they could recommend, I’d appreciate it!



Hi! Unless it was some type of high jewelry or exceptional piece, a US boutique would not be able to ship overseas. I can’t speak for Saks though!

Your best option would really be to have someone local purchase it and send it to you privately.


----------



## MissV

Just wondering, would anyone know if any of Dior hats (ones with the veil) came in any other color than black?
I love the look, but was hoping for a little more color.


----------



## 880

CDNinNYC said:


> Hello everyone! First post in the Dior forum. Im trying to confirm if the US shops ship to Hong Kong.  We just moved here from NYC. I wanted to get something for Lunar New Year but I’ve been told the bag I’m looking at isn’t available for the HK market.
> 
> It seems be be available at Saks and in limited quantities at US Dior boutiques.
> 
> If anyone has a Saks SA they could recommend, I’d appreciate it!



I was told that Saks sells to international clients; perhaps contact Saks concierge or personal shopper dept?

Also was told boutiques sell to customers internationally, but payment must be wire transfer; buyer is responsible for all customs, tax, and other fees. (Item in question was a skirt)

Don’t know if one has to be a known customer of Saks or boutique  first though.

i don’t have an SA referral

@MissV 





						Homepage | DIOR
					






					www.dior.com


----------



## michi_chi

CDNinNYC said:


> Hello everyone! First post in the Dior forum. Im trying to confirm if the US shops ship to Hong Kong.  We just moved here from NYC. I wanted to get something for Lunar New Year but I’ve been told the bag I’m looking at isn’t available for the HK market.
> 
> It seems be be available at Saks and in limited quantities at US Dior boutiques.
> 
> If anyone has a Saks SA they could recommend, I’d appreciate it!



It's worth getting in touch with Dior customer service to ask, I've enquiried about a bag before and they were able to get in touch with an SA in a New York store to contact me directly with the details


----------



## jk777

What do you guys think of this new Lady Dior style for their SS22 collection? I LOVE it, but my god, $6100 USD? Seems like obscene pricing for a wicker bag, but I want it so bad. How can I justify it, hah?






						Homepage | DIOR
					






					www.dior.com


----------



## averagejoe

jkim777 said:


> What do you guys think of this new Lady Dior style for their SS22 collection? I LOVE it, but my god, $6100 USD? Seems like obscene pricing for a wicker bag, but I want it so bad. How can I justify it, hah?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homepage | DIOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dior.com


I love it! Have you seen the navy Oblique version? It looks amazing!


----------



## cicichen98

happy new year


----------



## jk777

averagejoe said:


> I love it! Have you seen the navy Oblique version? It looks amazing!


 I did! The Navy one is awesome too. I just think the Latte one is probably easier to wear? I just can't get myself to spend $6100 on a wicker bag though... If this was around $4000, I could bite the bullet but $6100 is robbery! I understand it's a Lady Dior style but still, it's a seasonal bag and not leather.


----------



## averagejoe

jkim777 said:


> I did! The Navy one is awesome too. I just think the Latte one is probably easier to wear? I just can't get myself to spend $6100 on a wicker bag though... If this was around $4000, I could bite the bullet but $6100 is robbery! I understand it's a Lady Dior style but still, it's a seasonal bag and not leather.


I actually think the navy Oblique is easier to wear as that colour goes really well with anything denim, and also any neutral colours.

I think that this Lady Dior is special enough to warrant the price. It won't lose its structure. It will make a statement everywhere you go, and you won't run into other people with this bag.


----------



## fibbi

CDNinNYC said:


> Hello everyone! First post in the Dior forum. Im trying to confirm if the US shops ship to Hong Kong.  We just moved here from NYC. I wanted to get something for Lunar New Year but I’ve been told the bag I’m looking at isn’t available for the HK market.
> 
> It seems be be available at Saks and in limited quantities at US Dior boutiques.
> 
> If anyone has a Saks SA they could recommend, I’d appreciate it!


Another option is to send to US parcel receiving place (so you have an US shipping address) and they will forward the parcel to Hong Kong. Since there is no duty or shopping tax in Hong Kong, you should be only responsible for postage.


----------



## mirockyx

Hi! I'm not sure if this is the right thread to ask this, but my dream bag is a small Lady Dior in violet patent leather + GHW. I recently started buying Dior bags and my SA said he thinks there will be one in the upcoming seasons. 

Is there a way to preview upcoming launches like Chanel (I'm totally new to Dior bags)? Has this been launched before? (Tried googling and seems like there was one in the medium size back in 2012) Or maybe my SA is just talking about the general future? Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

mirockyx said:


> Hi! I'm not sure if this is the right thread to ask this, but my dream bag is a small Lady Dior in violet patent leather + GHW. I recently started buying Dior bags and my SA said he thinks there will be one in the upcoming seasons.
> 
> Is there a way to preview upcoming launches like Chanel (I'm totally new to Dior bags)? Has this been launched before? (Tried googling and seems like there was one in the medium size back in 2012) Or maybe my SA is just talking about the general future? Thank you!


The SAs have access to upcoming launches to allow their clients to preorder pieces so that they can secure them. I don't recall seeing a small Lady Dior in violet leather for the new collections but I haven't seen all new releases. Your SA may have seen one and that's why he said that. You can ask him for a picture. He may also have seen it in his training, and he may receive the images later.


----------



## 880

jkim777 said:


> I did! The Navy one is awesome too. I just think the Latte one is probably easier to wear? I just can't get myself to spend $6100 on a wicker bag though... If this was around $4000, I could bite the bullet but $6100 is robbery! I understand it's a Lady Dior style but still, it's a seasonal bag and not leather.


I think both are very cute.  Compared to hermes or chanel wicker, this is _relatively_ well priced. Depends on how much you love it and how much you will wear it 

somewhat limited and iconic.  Most limited edition LDs, size medium, that I have seen, are substantiallu above 4K USD

i don’t recommend wicker though if you live in a humid climate


----------



## jk777

880 said:


> I think both are very cute.  Compared to hermes or chanel wicker, this is _relatively_ well priced. Depends on how much you love it and how much you will wear it
> 
> somewhat limited and iconic.  Most limited edition LDs, size medium, that I have seen, are substantiallu above 4K USD
> 
> i don’t recommend wicker though if you live in a humid climate



This would be my first wicker bag. I live in Washington DC and it's humid during the Summer but otherwise it's fine. Not like I live in Miami. Should be fine right?


----------



## fibbi

All the lunar new year packaging    (I think it's only for cosmetic or will be for bags too? )






						Gift Sets by Dior: Fragrance, Makeup & Skincare Sets | DIOR
					

Dior gift sets for every occasion: Holiday gifts, a Valentine's Day present, a Mother’s Day surprise or a sophisticated special thought for any moment.




					www.dior.com


----------



## teapartyforone

Has anybody ever been locked out of purchasing from Dior.com (possibly just their cosmetics section)? I tried to purchase some gift sets last month as a first time customer, but the order could never go through (I think the error was that payment failed, and to attempt using another credit card). I think where it first went wrong was that I recently moved and my billing and shipping addresses are different, but I had accidentally put my billing address as the same address I use for shipping. I tried to submit my order twice before I realized my mistake, changed my billing address, and payment still was not going through. The payments were making it through to my bank, but when I called Dior, CS told me that there could be numerous reasons why Dior's payment system was rejecting it. CS claimed they aren't able to investigate any further, can't resolve my issue, and suggested I go to any of their authorized distributors to purchase instead (I really wanted that holiday packaging so I wanted to buy from Dior.com). I tried making multiple accounts and even tried my partner's credit cards, but they didn't go through. Finally only got it working when I asked my brother in another state to help me purchase (so his address and credit card). The worse thing is that a couple weeks later, we tried to use his account to then ship to my address, and then he couldn't make any purchases anymore from this account. It's as if anything with my name, and maybe my address, is suddenly flagged on their system. I called CS over the phone several times over this issue; I haven't reached out to them through email concerning this issue because I noticed they were delaying replies to other inquiries for weeks.

I haven't tried purchasing from Dior.com's couture side / non-cosmetics since it seems like the boutique experience is generally a safer bet anyways, but I do worry if one day I wanted to buy something online, I'd get the same issues again.


----------



## hlzpenguin

teapartyforone said:


> Has anybody ever been locked out of purchasing from Dior.com (possibly just their cosmetics section)? I tried to purchase some gift sets last month as a first time customer, but the order could never go through (I think the error was that payment failed, and to attempt using another credit card). I think where it first went wrong was that I recently moved and my billing and shipping addresses are different, but I had accidentally put my billing address as the same address I use for shipping. I tried to submit my order twice before I realized my mistake, changed my billing address, and payment still was not going through. The payments were making it through to my bank, but when I called Dior, CS told me that there could be numerous reasons why Dior's payment system was rejecting it. CS claimed they aren't able to investigate any further, can't resolve my issue, and suggested I go to any of their authorized distributors to purchase instead (I really wanted that holiday packaging so I wanted to buy from Dior.com). I tried making multiple accounts and even tried my partner's credit cards, but they didn't go through. Finally only got it working when I asked my brother in another state to help me purchase (so his address and credit card). The worse thing is that a couple weeks later, we tried to use his account to then ship to my address, and then he couldn't make any purchases anymore from this account. It's as if anything with my name, and maybe my address, is suddenly flagged on their system. I called CS over the phone several times over this issue; I haven't reached out to them through email concerning this issue because I noticed they were delaying replies to other inquiries for weeks.
> 
> I haven't tried purchasing from Dior.com's couture side / non-cosmetics since it seems like the boutique experience is generally a safer bet anyways, but I do worry if one day I wanted to buy something online, I'd get the same issues again.


This sounds frustrating. I only recalled having issues with paying through PayPal on Dior.com. I can't think of a reason why they would flag your address if you didn't do anything suspicious to them in the past. What are the errors you saw when you tried to submit your purchase? Of course the best way would be keep contacting CS as they would be the people who can take a look at your account.


----------



## teapartyforone

hlzpenguin said:


> This sounds frustrating. I only recalled having issues with paying through PayPal on Dior.com. I can't think of a reason why they would flag your address if you didn't do anything suspicious to them in the past. What are the errors you saw when you tried to submit your purchase? Of course the best way would be keep contacting CS as they would be the people who can take a look at your account.


Yep, I may contact CS again the next time I try to place an order; maybe they were much busier over the holidays... This is the first time I've been blocked from purchasing something, period. I've tried Paypal as well, but no dice. The error I get is the following in case someone else has had the same issue:
"Payment error
Your payment could not be authorized. Please check your card and try again, or use another card/payment option."


----------



## michi_chi

teapartyforone said:


> Has anybody ever been locked out of purchasing from Dior.com (possibly just their cosmetics section)? I tried to purchase some gift sets last month as a first time customer, but the order could never go through (I think the error was that payment failed, and to attempt using another credit card). I think where it first went wrong was that I recently moved and my billing and shipping addresses are different, but I had accidentally put my billing address as the same address I use for shipping. I tried to submit my order twice before I realized my mistake, changed my billing address, and payment still was not going through. The payments were making it through to my bank, but when I called Dior, CS told me that there could be numerous reasons why Dior's payment system was rejecting it. CS claimed they aren't able to investigate any further, can't resolve my issue, and suggested I go to any of their authorized distributors to purchase instead (I really wanted that holiday packaging so I wanted to buy from Dior.com). I tried making multiple accounts and even tried my partner's credit cards, but they didn't go through. Finally only got it working when I asked my brother in another state to help me purchase (so his address and credit card). The worse thing is that a couple weeks later, we tried to use his account to then ship to my address, and then he couldn't make any purchases anymore from this account. It's as if anything with my name, and maybe my address, is suddenly flagged on their system. I called CS over the phone several times over this issue; I haven't reached out to them through email concerning this issue because I noticed they were delaying replies to other inquiries for weeks.
> 
> I haven't tried purchasing from Dior.com's couture side / non-cosmetics since it seems like the boutique experience is generally a safer bet anyways, but I do worry if one day I wanted to buy something online, I'd get the same issues again.



Just wondering, is your billing and shipping address now exactly the same? Did you update your billing address with your bank so this is now the correct address? The reason I ask is because I've ordered from the Dior website a few times and my SA in London also explained to me that the shipping address cannot be different from the billing address. The billing address you enter must also match the address you've registered with your bank, so if it's not the correct billing address, your transaction will be declined.

I only know this because I've ordered things from high street stores and other online stores and had the same issue. By accident I realised the billing address wasn't correct, fixed this and my payment went through the second time. This happens whether you're paying by card or PayPal


----------



## fibbi

michi_chi said:


> Just wondering, is your billing and shipping address now exactly the same? Did you update your billing address with your bank so this is now the correct address? The reason I ask is because I've ordered from the Dior website a few times and my SA in London also explained to me that the shipping address cannot be different from the billing address. The billing address you enter must also match the address you've registered with your bank, so if it's not the correct billing address, your transaction will be declined.
> 
> I only know this because I've ordered things from high street stores and other online stores and had the same issue. By accident I realised the billing address wasn't correct, fixed this and my payment went through the second time. This happens whether you're paying by card or PayPal


Yeah my online order got cancelled later on also because of billing address not my matching shipping address. But if both needs to be the same then no need for having two separate fields! That means I can’t order something and send to my friend? When I call CS she mention because my billing address is not in US and does not match shipping address. But the billing address allow me to select different country …  I was trying to order beauty products that I can’t find in store and I do have a U.S. shipping address. Anyway ,how that online store works is pretty


----------



## teapartyforone

michi_chi said:


> Just wondering, is your billing and shipping address now exactly the same? Did you update your billing address with your bank so this is now the correct address? The reason I ask is because I've ordered from the Dior website a few times and my SA in London also explained to me that the shipping address cannot be different from the billing address. The billing address you enter must also match the address you've registered with your bank, so if it's not the correct billing address, your transaction will be declined.
> 
> I only know this because I've ordered things from high street stores and other online stores and had the same issue. By accident I realised the billing address wasn't correct, fixed this and my payment went through the second time. This happens whether you're paying by card or PayPal


 
The addresses aren't the same even now since my shipping address is to a delivery service facility that our apartment requires us to use for packages. I had updated my billing address (as my residential address) with my bank by the time I purchased, so when I accidentally put my shipping address (i.e. delivery service facility) as my billing address as well, the bank probably rejected it the first two times before I realized my mistake. I also made some attempts to set the shipping address as my residential address so that shipping and billing would match, but no luck going through  
My brother later told the same thing you mentioned about how many luxury stores need shipping and billing addresses to be identical; I wish I knew that when initially making the purchase so that I could have just used my residential address and then arranged for a UPS pickup!


----------



## teapartyforone

fibbi said:


> Yeah my online order got cancelled later on also because of billing address not my matching shipping address. But if both needs to be the same then no need for having two separate fields! That means I can’t order something and send to my friend? When I call CS she mention because my billing address is not in US and does not match shipping address. But the billing address allow me to select different country …  I was trying to order beauty products that I can’t find in store and I do have a U.S. shipping address. Anyway ,how that online store works is pretty



It doesn't make sense to me, because what if you're trying to buy a gift for someone? Then billing and shipping address would for sure be different! Even if your billing address is outside the US, I'd think that they'd still let you use the US website since you're shipping it to the US?


----------



## fibbi

teapartyforone said:


> It doesn't make sense to me, because what if you're trying to buy a gift for someone? Then billing and shipping address would for sure be different! Even if your billing address is outside the US, I'd think that they'd still let you use the US website since you're shipping it to the US?


That's what I am thinking but my order got cancelled 3 minutes later. I call CS and she told me the above address issue blah blah blah, which I found totally make no sense.  I just bought two nail polish the amount is small unlike a big purchase (bag). I totallly don't get why my order got cancelled when I have US shipping address. Anyway, I save $ on the two nail polish!


----------



## michi_chi

fibbi said:


> Yeah my online order got cancelled later on also because of billing address not my matching shipping address. But if both needs to be the same then no need for having two separate fields! That means I can’t order something and send to my friend? When I call CS she mention because my billing address is not in US and does not match shipping address. But the billing address allow me to select different country …  I was trying to order beauty products that I can’t find in store and I do have a U.S. shipping address. Anyway ,how that online store works is pretty





teapartyforone said:


> It doesn't make sense to me, because what if you're trying to buy a gift for someone? Then billing and shipping address would for sure be different! Even if your billing address is outside the US, I'd think that they'd still let you use the US website since you're shipping it to the US?



Not sure how it would work really if you purchased something online and wanted to send it as a gift directly to the person you're gifting it to. I know my friend experienced the same issue when she tried to buy me a gift from Burberry and it wouldn't let her enter my UK address with her German billing address. In the end, she had to enter her own address for the billing and shipping address and she brought it with her to gift it to me in person when she came to visit. I imagine it's a quality assurance check to make sure that you're entering the correct details. I can't say for sure I know how or why the sites are set up that way.

I do know that if you have an SA, they are able to arrange postage to a different address for you, although depending on the country you're posting it to, there can be logistical issues, like when I tried to arrange for Dior to send a gift I bought in the UK to the same friend in Germany. In the end, I had it shipped to my address and I then posted it special delivery to Germany myself. I imagine you will probably have to do the same with anything bought online


----------



## fibbi

michi_chi said:


> I do know that if you have an SA, they are able to arrange postage to a different address for you, although depending on the country you're posting it to, there can be logistical issues, like when I tried to arrange for Dior to send a gift I bought in the UK to the same friend in Germany. In the end, I had it shipped to my address and I then posted it special delivery to Germany myself. I imagine you will probably have to do the same with anything bought online


At that time there is no online store in Canada everything has to go through boutique except beauty products (which are just scattered around in different department stores). And I don't have an SA for beauty products (I don't purchase a lot, and also I use different brands). I was trying to purchase in the USA online store for beauty products, too bad it doesn't work. On the other hand, I save some $.


----------



## roxta

I decided to browse Dior online for the first time in a while. Very surprised to see the exact same Mitzah (La Papesse) that I purchased in 2017 still in stock and selling for AU$410. I checked my receipt and I paid $280 in 2017, so it's gone up around 10% every year and I suppose it will go up again shortly. Firstly, it's shocking to know that they would sell such old stock at current prices. I believe the tarot range is from 2016. Secondly, no way am I ever spending $400+ on a strip of fabric. Do they know that Twillys are $305?


----------



## michi_chi

roxta said:


> I decided to browse Dior online for the first time in a while. Very surprised to see the exact same Mitzah (La Papesse) that I purchased in 2017 still in stock and selling for AU$410. I checked my receipt and I paid $280 in 2017, so it's gone up around 10% every year and I suppose it will go up again shortly. Firstly, it's shocking to know that they would sell such old stock at current prices. I believe the tarot range is from 2016. Secondly, no way am I ever spending $400+ on a strip of fabric. Do they know that Twillys are $305?



I imagine the export fees and taxes will have something to do with the massive jump in prices, especially if stock is being shipped from France to Australia and possibly the delay with the shipping container issues in Jordan (I think?) recently might have had an impact too   the reason I say this is because I've only started purchasing Mitzah scarves for myself in the last couple of months.

From what I remember though, when I was looking at them some years ago (possibly around 5 years ago), they cost £110 here in the UK (approx AU$208) and now they're £180 (about AU$341). Geographically, the UK is closer to France but even with Brexit, I don't feel the price increase in the scarves have gone up too much. We'll see what that looks like come 17/18th January but it seems prices tend to go up more for bags etc possibly because of the higher price tag and it's a set percentage for all items affected.


----------



## vcc1

Sorry but this is HIDEOUS …


----------



## Maria333

vcc1 said:


> Sorry but this is HIDEOUS …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5299175



I agree, but I won't be surprised if after a few months of intensive social media/ influencer push we'll start seeing "the beauty" of it...


----------



## fibbi

Maria333 said:


> I agree, but I won't be surprised if after a few months of intensive social media/ influencer push we'll start seeing "the beauty" of it...


I have seen this bag in the boutique. The bottom is silicon/rubber like material ... I can't imagine it will turn dirty in a day... (although I do think it can be cleaned).


----------



## ummi.7

Does anyone know if the mini Lady Dior in lotus pearl is part of the permanent collection? Not seeing it on the website anymore


----------



## Christofle

roxta said:


> I decided to browse Dior online for the first time in a while. Very surprised to see the exact same Mitzah (La Papesse) that I purchased in 2017 still in stock and selling for AU$410. I checked my receipt and I paid $280 in 2017, so it's gone up around 10% every year and I suppose it will go up again shortly. Firstly, it's shocking to know that they would sell such old stock at current prices. I believe the tarot range is from 2016. Secondly, no way am I ever spending $400+ on a strip of fabric. Do they know that Twillys are $305?


Dior has overtaken H prices across a few categories of items!


----------



## Christofle

vcc1 said:


> Sorry but this is HIDEOUS …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5299175


I recall seeing something similar at the counterfeiter tables that they used to have in metro stations two decades ago.


----------



## sae23

Hi guys! I hope i'm asking this on the right thread, but I recently got a saddle bag and I was wondering if it's normal for the CD hardware to squeak loudly when the strap gets moved around? The SA that was helping me said it's normal but what do you guys think?


----------



## thundercloud

sae23 said:


> Hi guys! I hope i'm asking this on the right thread, but I recently got a saddle bag and I was wondering if it's normal for the CD hardware to squeak loudly when the strap gets moved around? The SA that was helping me said it's normal but what do you guys think?


My new saddle hardware makes noise as well. I assumed it's just normal since it's metal hitting metal or metal pieces moving around. You can't really keep that quiet. LOL.


----------



## Mcmd11

Hi!  Does anyone have an opinion on the multifunction set? Struggling to find reviews etc. thank you so much!


----------



## airina666

Hey all, I just got my first Dior - black medium Bobby in grained leather. My question is do you recommend that I spray the leather to waterproof/protect it? I have the Collonil Carbon Pro I've been using on my Chanels and LV vachetta. Thank you


----------



## fibbi

Mcmd11 said:


> Hi!  Does anyone have an opinion on the multifunction set? Struggling to find reviews etc. thank you so much!


Do you mean this one?








						Dior Caro Multifunctional Pouch Black Supple Cannage Calfskin | DIOR
					

The Dior Caro multifunctional pouch is a hybrid creation made with black supple calfskin and embellished with hallmark Cannage topstitching. It features two removable zipped elements. The accessory, with its detachable cord, can be worn crossbody, around the neck or slipped into a bag.




					www.dior.com
				



I have seen it in boutique. To be honest I LOVE it, but at the end I got the Lady Dior phone holder. The Multifunction pouch is almost double the price but with an extra card holder pouch. And since I don't think I'm going to get an actual Lady Dior bag soon I would like to get something still lady dior...


----------



## Mcmd11

fibbi said:


> Do you mean this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dior Caro Multifunctional Pouch Black Supple Cannage Calfskin | DIOR
> 
> 
> The Dior Caro multifunctional pouch is a hybrid creation made with black supple calfskin and embellished with hallmark Cannage topstitching. It features two removable zipped elements. The accessory, with its detachable cord, can be worn crossbody, around the neck or slipped into a bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dior.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen it in boutique. To be honest I LOVE it, but at the end I got the Lady Dior phone holder. The Multifunction pouch is almost double the price but with an extra card holder pouch. And since I don't think I'm going to get an actual Lady Dior bag soon I would like to get something still lady dior...


Hi. Yes that is the one. I am torn at the price but can see myself using it often either together or separate.  So hard to choose.  Do you like the phone holder?


----------



## fibbi

Mcmd11 said:


> Hi. Yes that is the one. I am torn at the price but can see myself using it often either together or separate.  So hard to choose.  Do you like the phone holder?


I haven't unbox my phone holder yet . But before I bought this one I had a Zara similar phone bag. It's similar in style (without the extra pouch). So I can image I will like this LD and even more than the Zara one


----------



## boomer1234

When i went to pick up the Rose des Vents ring, my SA got this for me for CNY! It’s so beautiful!


----------



## teapartyforone

Just ordered my first bag through Dior.com, and I'm wondering if they come with the usual items (particularly a stamped authenticity card...and hopefully metal star charm haha) that the boutique experience would offer sans shopping bag? Is there also a very small but nonzero chance that the bag could even have been returned from a customer as a swapped fake?  I'm very nervous since it's a color that's been out of stock for a while, and there were no more available after I submitted my order so I'm thinking the restock was a return from another customer.


----------



## averagejoe

teapartyforone said:


> Just ordered my first bag through Dior.com, and I'm wondering if they come with the usual items (particularly a stamped authenticity card...and hopefully metal star charm haha) that the boutique experience would offer sans shopping bag? Is there also a very small but nonzero chance that the bag could even have been returned from a customer as a swapped fake?  I'm very nervous since it's a color that's been out of stock for a while, and there were no more available after I submitted my order so I'm thinking the restock was a return from another customer.


If you are unsure of its authenticity, then please take several photos of different parts of the bag to share on the Authenticate This Dior thread. With multi-brand retailers, there may be that concern (very rare), but if it is Dior itself, I am sure they have a loss prevention program in place which checks the bags that are refunded.


----------



## MariaJake87

boomer1234 said:


> When i went to pick up the Rose des Vents ring, my SA got this for me for CNY! It’s so beautiful!



Wow so pretty! I love this brand and can't wait to buy a Dior ring!


----------



## teapartyforone

averagejoe said:


> If you are unsure of its authenticity, then please take several photos of different parts of the bag to share on the Authenticate This Dior thread. With multi-brand retailers, there may be that concern (very rare), but if it is Dior itself, I am sure they have a loss prevention program in place which checks the bags that are refunded.


Thanks for the reply! I got it yesterday and it feels genuine, but I'll probably post some photos over on that thread just in case since there's a few things I'm unsure about (might just be Dior changing up some things in the recent months).


----------



## Gee09

Hello,
Does anyone have the TOILE DE JOUY SAUVAGE MITZAH SCARF in Gold?
I’m wondering if it is as light as the website photo in person, or if it has more yellow/gold undertones? 
Thank you


----------



## teapartyforone

Gee09 said:


> Hello,
> Does anyone have the TOILE DE JOUY SAUVAGE MITZAH SCARF in Gold?
> I’m wondering if it is as light as the website photo in person, or if it has more yellow/gold undertones?
> Thank you



I think this video shows it pretty well, but it's so charming in person:


To answer your question, I think the color is fairly spot on with the website. My thoughts are that the Toile de Jouy pattern isn't as obvious with this threading since it's such a light color, and half of the time it's shining in the light.

Edit: Attached Instagram photos as attachments too since the embedded links are wacky. Let me know if you need other photos, I do have this one in person.


----------



## Gee09

teapartyforone said:


> I think this video shows it pretty well, but it's so charming in person:
> 
> 
> To answer your question, I think the color is fairly spot on with the website. My thoughts are that the Toile de Jouy pattern isn't as obvious with this threading since it's such a light color, and half of the time it's shining in the light.
> 
> Edit: Attached Instagram photos as attachments too since the embedded links are wacky. Let me know if you need other photos, I do have this one in person.
> 
> View attachment 5311001
> 
> 
> View attachment 5311002
> 
> 
> View attachment 5311003
> 
> 
> View attachment 5311004



Thank you so much! I’m so glad to know that the video is similar - I was hoping so. I think it’s worth a shot and definitly want it for the shine.


----------



## rivv

Hi, can I get some advice on whether I should keep or return this bag? It's absolutely stunning but it's a micro and can't fit almost anything lol. The color will probably be hard to match with a lot of outfits as well. It's also my most expensive bag to date so it feels extra bad if I don't get a lot of use out of it  

If I end up returning it, I'll probably swap it out for the black or latte mini (or maybe wait for a more suitable seasonal bag). I feel like I should go on the more practical route, but it's so beautiful and unique so I'm having a really hard time deciding what to do.


----------



## ummi.7

rivv said:


> Hi, can I get some advice on whether I should keep or return this bag? It's absolutely stunning but it's a micro and can't fit almost anything lol. The color will probably be hard to match with a lot of outfits as well. It's also my most expensive bag to date so it feels extra bad if I don't get a lot of use out of it
> 
> If I end up returning it, I'll probably swap it out for the black or latte mini (or maybe wait for a more suitable seasonal bag). I feel like I should go on the more practical route, but it's so beautiful and unique so I'm having a really hard time deciding what to do.
> 
> View attachment 5315578


I vote return it, purchases are supposed to make u feel good not stressed✨


----------



## bernie22

Hello All, I have my heart set on buying a Lady Dior Mini size. Been checking the U.K. Dior site for quite a while and I don’t see them in stock anymore  Anyone knows what’s happening? Or can I still find them in store? This will be my first Dior and I am absolutely in love with the mini version with the chain and would be really sad if I missed out on it.


----------



## averagejoe

rivv said:


> Hi, can I get some advice on whether I should keep or return this bag? It's absolutely stunning but it's a micro and can't fit almost anything lol. The color will probably be hard to match with a lot of outfits as well. It's also my most expensive bag to date so it feels extra bad if I don't get a lot of use out of it
> 
> If I end up returning it, I'll probably swap it out for the black or latte mini (or maybe wait for a more suitable seasonal bag). I feel like I should go on the more practical route, but it's so beautiful and unique so I'm having a really hard time deciding what to do.
> 
> View attachment 5315578


I can imagine this colour pairing with so many outfits! It has variations of blue, with gold hardware. Goes with denim, black, brown, neutral, pink, blue (including pale blue), just to name a few colours. Keep the outfit simple, because the bag will be the center of attention.


----------



## rivv

ummi.7 said:


> I vote return it, purchases are supposed to make u feel good not stressed✨


Thanks for the input!! I stress over most things I buy and this is just the latest headache  I might stop by the Dior store soon to see if I can find a bag I like more haha


----------



## rivv

averagejoe said:


> I can imagine this colour pairing with so many outfits! It has variations of blue, with gold hardware. Goes with denim, black, brown, neutral, pink, blue (including pale blue), just to name a few colours. Keep the outfit simple, because the bag will be the center of attention.


Thank you so much for the styling tips; I really appreciate it!! I do have a lot of neutral colors in my closet, so I'll try to see what I can do with those  I think I've been buying a lot of bright colored clothing recently that would not pair at ALL which has added to the stress lol


----------



## averagejoe

rivv said:


> Thank you so much for the styling tips; I really appreciate it!! I do have a lot of neutral colors in my closet, so I'll try to see what I can do with those  I think I've been buying a lot of bright colored clothing recently that would not pair at ALL which has added to the stress lol


Your bright colored clothing _can _be paired with this bag too. You can pair one bright coloured item (i.e. top) with a black or white item (i.e. pants), and use the bag as well. It will look like you are going for a colour story, and shouldn't look clownish as long as a major piece of the outfit is black or white. The shoes can match the bag, the top, or the pants.


----------



## platanoparty

Hi there! Apologies if this is in the wrong place but I couldn’t find a thread for this topic. I was curious if anyone had a Dior Beverly Hills rodeo drive SA they recommend? Mine has completely gone MIA and I can’t even contact the store. While I would like to shop, I need to bring in a skirt for alterations and the help line hasn’t been any well.. help. I want to find a new SA that I can build a relationship with and ensure my skirt will be in good hands while getting alterations.


----------



## jessgirlbby

Hi all

what would you say the most classic colours are for the lady dior. Obviously black, but which others?


----------



## averagejoe

jessgirlbby said:


> Hi all
> 
> what would you say the most classic colours are for the lady dior. Obviously black, but which others?


Red, beige, and white, in lambskin and in patent leather. These have also been around for as long as the black.


----------



## 880

rivv said:


> Hi, can I get some advice on whether I should keep or return this bag? It's absolutely stunning but it's a micro and can't fit almost anything lol. The color will probably be hard to match with a lot of outfits as well. It's also my most expensive bag to date so it feels extra bad if I don't get a lot of use out of it
> 
> If I end up returning it, I'll probably swap it out for the black or latte mini (or maybe wait for a more suitable seasonal bag). I feel like I should go on the more practical route, but it's so beautiful and unique so I'm having a really hard time deciding what to do.
> 
> View attachment 5315578


I love that bag. The blue only comes in the tiny size. If you truly love it. Keep it. If you want a practical bag this is not it. But, it’s gorgeous and very very limited  congrats

p.s. Goes with blues, grays, black, white, maybe taupe or beige as a strong pop.


----------



## rivv

averagejoe said:


> Your bright colored clothing _can _be paired with this bag too. You can pair one bright coloured item (i.e. top) with a black or white item (i.e. pants), and use the bag as well. It will look like you are going for a colour story, and shouldn't look clownish as long as a major piece of the outfit is black or white. The shoes can match the bag, the top, or the pants.


Oh, that's a great idea! I'm usually scared of wearing clashing colors because I can't style them well but it can definitely look really fun if done right. Thank you again for the suggestions; I'll try them out!


----------



## rivv

880 said:


> I love that bag. The blue only comes in the tiny size. If you truly love it. Keep it. If you want a practical bag this is not it. But, it’s gorgeous and very very limited  congrats
> 
> p.s. Goes with blues, grays, black, white, maybe taupe or beige as a strong pop.


Yea I definitely love how it looks haha, and I know that if I return it I'll never see it again. This is my first Lady Dior, so I was stuck on whether I should get a more classic one but I feel like I can get one whenever I want in the future.
My boyfriend is a super practical person, so he totally side eyed me when he saw the bag  I actually used to make fun of the micro size too, but when I actually saw it in person I thought it was adorable haha


----------



## ninecherries

Wow I didn’t know there was a Valentines Day packaging  Wondering if it is exclusive to some countries or if we all might be able to get it 

Photos taken from Instagram (@bags.nchips & @NIBlifestyle)


----------



## teapartyforone

rivv said:


> Yea I definitely love how it looks haha, and I know that if I return it I'll never see it again. This is my first Lady Dior, so I was stuck on whether I should get a more classic one but I feel like I can get one whenever I want in the future.
> My boyfriend is a super practical person, so he totally side eyed me when he saw the bag  I actually used to make fun of the micro size too, but when I actually saw it in person I thought it was adorable haha


That side eye is all too familiar!  I do love this artist’s rendition in the Dior Lady Art line though, and some people have said the micro size is almost like a collectible, so you have a tiny piece of art with you! Here’s also a picture of someone sporting a second bag with the same micro, which I think is a cute option:


----------



## yukongolden

Does anyone know when the costume jewelry accessories and rtw for women come out for spring summer 2022 Dior , when do they go online to buy and when are they available in boutiques?


----------



## JesssiePerry

Hello did anyone of you here deposited for a bag in dior and waited for more than 8 weeks? I am on my 6th week and based in Singapore. I am advised by my SA that my lady dior blush bag is delayed for shipping. She initially said that I would need to wait for 4 weeks after ordering in Dec 19, 2022 for this but I am already on the 6th week and advising me to wait for 2 more weeks.


----------



## StrawberryQ

That’s pretty color for Valentine’s Day


----------



## roxta

Should I just give up waiting for accessories (belts, bag straps, etc) with SILVER hardware? Everything is gold, gold, gold. Every time I wait for a new collection to drop in stores, it's more gold. I would buy the men's belts but they are too long for me. 
(I don't wear gold as I have a thing about mixing metals and I like my accessories to have silver hardware that matches my platinum wedding set)


----------



## 880

roxta said:


> Should I just give up waiting for accessories (belts, bag straps, etc) with SILVER hardware? Everything is gold, gold, gold. Every time I wait for a new collection to drop in stores, it's more gold. I would buy the men's belts but they are too long for me.
> (I don't wear gold as I have a thing about mixing metals and I like my accessories to have silver hardware that matches my platinum wedding set)


I was told by multiple SAs that MGC doesn’t like silver hw and prefers gold therefore. . . Those of us who don’t wear GHW on bags, belts, and shoes are usually out of luck.


----------



## roxta

880 said:


> I was told by multiple SAs that MGC doesn’t like silver hw and prefers gold therefore. . . Those of us who don’t wear GHW on bags, belts, and shoes are usually out of luck.


Darn it..... guess I'll have to take my money elsewhere or wait it out until MGC takes her leave. I'm sure every creative director in the past had their own personal preference for hardware, as we all do. But it's been so disappointing over the recent years to see how little silver hardware has turned up, maybe 5% of the collections or less. I see more ultramatte and tonal hardware than silver these days. I can't remember the last time I saw a belt with silver and I've been on the lookout for one for a long time.


----------



## Pinkie*

From which year did they start to use chain strap on mini lady Dior? can you ask for leather one instead


----------



## kittythebabyrabbit

Hey JesssiePerry,
You are not alone. I was told its because of Brexit but I'm kind of sceptical.
They sent my brand new bag to Paris early August last year and so far nothing. 
The Harrods Dior then in the same month got my other bag which had sticky handle issues to fix. They did something in Harrods but nothing changed. Now they are still waiting for a quote from Paris.....

So two lady diors are still with them and one of them I haven't even worn.... kind of worried that it will look old when it comes back...



JesssiePerry said:


> Hello did anyone of you here deposited for a bag in dior and waited for more than 8 weeks? I am on my 6th week and based in Singapore. I am advised by my SA that my lady dior blush bag is delayed for shipping. She initially said that I would need to wait for 4 weeks after ordering in Dec 19, 2022 for this but I am already on the 6th week and advising me to wait for 2 more weeks.


----------



## Aggretsuk0

Anybody know how to protect Latte colored bags?


----------



## averagejoe

Pinkie* said:


> From which year did they start to use chain strap on mini lady Dior? can you ask for leather one instead


I don't remember for sure (maybe 2012?). But if the mini comes with a chain, then that is the only strap it comes with. Dior doesn't sell the leather strap separately (or allow a swap for the leather one).


----------



## roxta

Sorry if this is a silly question or common knowledge, but does shopping online count towards your total purchase history? Does it "sync up" with your in-store account, so to speak?


----------



## cali_to_ny

Aggretsuk0 said:


> Anybody know how to protect Latte colored bags?


I use Vectra spray on all of my suede and leather bags and find that it works very well protecting from dirt and spills. I'm still careful about wearing light color bags with dark denim though as I'm not sure anything can fully protect against color transfer.


----------



## luxuryparis

Hi everyone, first time poster here! I’m not sure if this is the right place to post this but if it’s not please let me know  I bought a mini lady Dior bag about a year ago and I haven’t had the opportunity to use it because I’ve been staying at home due to Covid. About a month ago I noticed the bag is slanted because the metal feet on the bottom of my bag are uneven in height. The front metal feet are shorter than the back, causing my bag to tilt to the front. Dior sent it to the manufacturer and they said it’s not a defect but wear and tear. I don’t think that’s right because I haven’t even used the bag and the bag is less than a year old. My friends who also own the lady Dior bag don’t have this issue. I think the bag was defective when I bought it   Has anyone else experienced the same problem? Thanks!


----------



## Masked_lady

Hi! Does anyone here have the Dior saddle flap card holder in gray oblique jacquard? Is it hard to maintain? I need a new card holder that will be used daily and this gray oblique is just too beautiful to pass on! Please help


----------



## Kkeely30

Masked_lady said:


> Hi! Does anyone here have the Dior saddle flap card holder in gray oblique jacquard? Is it hard to maintain? I need a new card holder that will be used daily and this gray oblique is just too beautiful to pass on! Please help


I have the cornflower blue oblique card holder and I’ve been using it daily for about 2 months with no sign of wear! I was worried about wear also but the fabric doesn’t seem like it’s going to show wear. Of course I am careful not to get it dirty.


----------



## averagejoe

luxuryparis said:


> Hi everyone, first time poster here! I’m not sure if this is the right place to post this but if it’s not please let me know  I bought a mini lady Dior bag about a year ago and I haven’t had the opportunity to use it because I’ve been staying at home due to Covid. About a month ago I noticed the bag is slanted because the metal feet on the bottom of my bag are uneven in height. The front metal feet are shorter than the back, causing my bag to tilt to the front. Dior sent it to the manufacturer and they said it’s not a defect but wear and tear. I don’t think that’s right because I haven’t even used the bag and the bag is less than a year old. My friends who also own the lady Dior bag don’t have this issue. I think the bag was defective when I bought it   Has anyone else experienced the same problem? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5330768
> 
> 
> View attachment 5330760


Sorry to hear this! Do you have a photo of all the feet? They look like the same height from the picture. How did you store your Lady Dior when it was not in use?


----------



## luxuryparis

averagejoe said:


> Sorry to hear this! Do you have a photo of all the feet? They look like the same height from the picture. How did you store your Lady Dior when it was not in use?



i stored it upright in its dust bag. You can see from the photos that the feet aren’t the same height. Have you seen this happen to anyone else?


----------



## averagejoe

luxuryparis said:


> i stored it upright in its dust bag. You can see from the photos that the feet aren’t the same height. Have you seen this happen to anyone else?


The feet themselves are identical in height, but it seems like one side is pushed upward into the leather more than the other. This sometimes happen to bags that are stored improperly (even at the boutique or after production). You can try to put extra stuffing to push out the bottom of the bag which currently sticks in more. It may help straighten out the bag over time.


----------



## Thaotran

roxta said:


> Sorry if this is a silly question or common knowledge, but does shopping online count towards your total purchase history? Does it "sync up" with your in-store account, so to speak?


No if you’re in Canada, that’s what my SA told me


----------



## roxta

Thaotran said:


> No if you’re in Canada, that’s what my SA told me


I'm in Australia, I wonder if that's the case here too. We don't have any kids' stores here, for example. So if I want to purchase any kids/baby items, I can only purchase from the website and I won't be able to involve my SA in any way.


----------



## DoggieBags

i loved this bag when I first saw it but I can’t decide if this will look dated after a season. Would love to hear opinions.


----------



## averagejoe

DoggieBags said:


> i loved this bag when I first saw it but I can’t decide if this will look dated after a season. Would love to hear opinions.


Even though it is a seasonal Lady Dior, it is a Lady Dior bag after all which is pretty timeless.


----------



## DoggieBags

averagejoe said:


> Even though it is a seasonal Lady Dior, it is a Lady Dior bag after all which is pretty timeless.


True the Lady Dior is a classic bag. But when I see a classic bag that’s been around for decades in a very seasonal color I wonder if using that bag 5 years from now will look dated. Like seeing things from the seventies, even if the silhouettes still work, certain color combinations still say the seventies to me.
btw the charms on this bag are really pretty. They’re resin backed by metal. I hope they do more bags with this type of charm.


----------



## averagejoe

DoggieBags said:


> True the Lady Dior is a classic bag. But when I see a classic bag that’s been around for decades in a very seasonal color I wonder if using that bag 5 years from now will look dated. Like seeing things from the seventies, even if the silhouettes still work, certain color combinations still say the seventies to me.
> btw the charms on this bag are really pretty. They’re resin backed by metal. I hope they do more bags with this type of charm.


The colour scheme is inspired by the 60s, which keeps getting referenced over and over again by different designers. I suggest getting the bag if you like it. The colour combination will have a 60s appeal which is meant to look "dated". It's like having a vintage piece with an outfit.


----------



## xiaoxiao

I don’t know if you have decided on what to do with this beauty but I’ve seen this in a larger size in my home store. I kept on looking at it coz it’s so unique! If you love the design, might worth asking your SA to look for the bigger size for you. It is truly beautiful. 




rivv said:


> Hi, can I get some advice on whether I should keep or return this bag? It's absolutely stunning but it's a micro and can't fit almost anything lol. The color will probably be hard to match with a lot of outfits as well. It's also my most expensive bag to date so it feels extra bad if I don't get a lot of use out of it
> 
> If I end up returning it, I'll probably swap it out for the black or latte mini (or maybe wait for a more suitable seasonal bag). I feel like I should go on the more practical route, but it's so beautiful and unique so I'm having a really hard time deciding what to do.
> 
> View attachment 5315578


----------



## yukongolden

yukongolden said:


> Does anyone know when the costume jewelry accessories and rtw for women come out for spring summer 2022 Dior , when do they go online to buy and when are they available in boutiques?





	

		
			
		

		
	
Is this ring even available anywhere in the USA, anyone see it , could you tell me where you saw it! It’s the orange and blue version.


----------



## Asset287

Aelfaerie said:


> Let me know if you still need a NYC SA rec!


Hello. Would you be able to give me the SA info please? Thank you so much


----------



## yukongolden

yukongolden said:


> View attachment 5341782
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this ring even available anywhere in the USA, anyone see it , could you tell me where you saw it! It’s the orange and blue version.


No one knows anything about this ring?


----------



## Olgita

Good morning to all Dior lovers. I have a general Dior shopping question. I recently expressed an interest in one of Lady Dior bags which was not available in my boutique. My SA said that she can try to get one for me from another boutique. I agreed and paid the full price of the bag. This was three days ago and I am still wating to hear if the SA was able to secure the bag for me. Meanwhile I checked the Dior website and see that the bag I want is available in some boutiques in my country and even in my city. I have been shopping in luxury boutiques for many years and an SA was always able to tell me if I have an item secured within minutes to hours. Is this something common for Dior or am I having expectations that are too high and unrealistic. Thank you in advance.


----------



## averagejoe

Olgita said:


> Good morning to all Dior lovers. I have a general Dior shopping question. I recently expressed an interest in one of Lady Dior bags which was not available in my boutique. My SA said that she can try to get one for me from another boutique. I agreed and paid the full price of the bag. This was three days ago and I am still wating to hear if the SA was able to secure the bag for me. Meanwhile I checked the Dior website and see that the bag I want is available in some boutiques in my country and even in my city. I have been shopping in luxury boutiques for many years and an SA was always able to tell me if I have an item secured within minutes to hours. Is this something common for Dior or am I having expectations that are too high and unrealistic. Thank you in advance.


When the SAs request a transfer, the transfer request is submitted and the boutique where the item is located will start packing the item for shipment. This takes a few days. Even in Toronto, it can take a week to 2 weeks if the products are in the same city, as it depends on when the item is packed, if they make the UPS pick-up, and when the boutique receives the item and also unpacks it. It may be your SA's day off during one of these days, too, so maybe that's why there may be a delay to responding about securing the bag. If your SA is waiting for the item to arrive before she can tell you that she has secured one for you, then you should hear from her in a few days when she receives the bag.


----------



## Olgita

averagejoe said:


> When the SAs request a transfer, the transfer request is submitted and the boutique where the item is located will start packing the item for shipment. This takes a few days. Even in Toronto, it can take a week to 2 weeks if the products are in the same city, as it depends on when the item is packed, if they make the UPS pick-up, and when the boutique receives the item and also unpacks it. It may be your SA's day off during one of these days, too, so maybe that's why there may be a delay to responding about securing the bag. If your SA is waiting for the item to arrive before she can tell you that she has secured one for you, then you should hear from her in a few days when she receives the bag.


Thank you so much for your detailed response. I guess I was just expecting to hear “yes you got the bag, waiting for it to be shipped” or “no sorry the bag you want has sold out”. Because I could have called or walked over to another boutique that had the bag available as per web site instead of waiting. 
Well I guess I have no choice but to wait. Will post a picture of a bag if I will end up getting it.


----------



## averagejoe

Olgita said:


> Thank you so much for your detailed response. I guess I was just expecting to hear “yes you got the bag, waiting for it to be shipped” or “no sorry the bag you want has sold out”. Because I could have called or walked over to another boutique that had the bag available as per web site instead of waiting.
> Well I guess I have no choice but to wait. Will post a picture of a bag if I will end up getting it.


It would be nice if the SA actually updated you on whether or not she submitted the transfer request. My SA tells me that when he requests a transfer, and then notifies me when it arrives.


----------



## LuckyLady999

yukongolden said:


> No one knows anything about this ring?


Wondering too!


----------



## yukongolden

LuckyLady999 said:


> Wondering too!


…and no one here knows anything about the orange and blue Dior sorbet ring either. One would think w/ all the people who buy Dior rtw and have Dior advisors would know something about this elusive ring. Dior boutiques in the United States don’t know anything either! I know Dior will say, like Chanel does,  and say it is a runway piece.   Anybody, somebody,  has to know where this ring is available for purchase, some find out, okay!!!


----------



## LuckyLady999

Not sure i


yukongolden said:


> …and no one here knows anything about the orange and blue Dior sorbet ring either. One would think w/ all the people who buy Dior rtw and have Dior advisors would know something about this elusive ring. Dior boutiques in the United States don’t know anything either! I know Dior will say, like Chanel does,  and say it is a runway piece.   Anybody, somebody,  has to know where this ring is available for purchase, some find out, okay!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5362639


Yup, the closest I see is the gold and reddish one on the US site. I was at one of the Texas boutiques a couple weeks ago and they had next to none of the costume jewelry from this collection. I also don’t see the heart ring on the site either.


----------



## yukongolden

LuckyLady999 said:


> Not sure i
> 
> Yup, the closest I see is the gold and reddish one on the US site. I was at one of the Texas boutiques a couple weeks ago and they had next to none of the costume jewelry from this collection. I also don’t see the heart ring on the site either.


They had the heart ring available online, not currently, but they will restock the Dior heart pink ring. If not here are some stores that have it in a medium.


----------



## yukongolden

Sometimes Dior.com doesn’t show what’s fully available until one does a full search of these words in particular: “sorbet ring”


----------



## littlesweetie

Hi everyone. I am so excited to receive my first Dior bag (the new small size book tote) but I would like to ask if this on the piping is normal or is it consider as a defect? Thanks so much for your advise!


----------



## emrp

Hi everyone,

i’ve been wanting to buy a dior bag. I already have a lady dior in mini. And i can’t decide if i should buy a 30montaigne or saddle?
Can i know the pros and cons of these bags?


----------



## Penelopepursula

littlesweetie said:


> Hi everyone. I am so excited to receive my first Dior bag (the new small size book tote) but I would like to ask if this on the piping is normal or is it consider as a defect? Thanks so much for your advise!


I only have Lady Diors so I am not speaking from tote owning experience, but if that's peeling leather, I would return it.


----------



## averagejoe

littlesweetie said:


> Hi everyone. I am so excited to receive my first Dior bag (the new small size book tote) but I would like to ask if this on the piping is normal or is it consider as a defect? Thanks so much for your advise!


There are normally variations in the embroidery, but if it bugs you, then I suggest exchanging for one that is more uniform in appearance.


----------



## annedv

Hello, does anyone know which bag this one is? I just watched an old film (from 2007 or so) and felt in love with it.


----------



## fibbi

annedv said:


> Hello, does anyone know which bag this one is? I just watched an old film (from 2007 or so) and felt in love with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5369779
> View attachment 5369780


May be this one?


----------



## annedv

Thanks for your response, it helped a lot. it looks a bit like this but the one in the film doesn’t have the carabiner handle I think? The carabiner is just hanging down on the side


----------



## gellio_sf

Hi. All. I‘m new here. I’m a guy who just bought a medium D-Lite bag. I hate the charms. They prevent me from using it as a shoulder bag because they are so loud. I’m trying to figure out how to remove them. I can pry off the letters with pliers but that would ruin them and leave the O ring dangling. If worse comes to worse, I’ll do that. But it looks like I could unscrew the 0 ring holding the handles to the bag and then take the charms off as a whole intact. Does anyone know how I would do this? I can’t tell what type of screwdriver I’d need. For me, using the bag is more important than resale or someone thinking it’s a fake because there are no charms. I just can’t use it with the charms - it is too loud.

I know I will be advised not to do this, but I am doing it and looking for advice on how I can, not whether or not I should.

Thanks all. This is my first Dior. I’m hooked.


----------



## gellio_sf

littlesweetie said:


> Hi everyone. I am so excited to receive my first Dior bag (the new small size book tote) but I would like to ask if this on the piping is normal or is it consider as a defect? Thanks so much for your advise!



It’s normal because there are threads and this is embroidery. Threads of different color can peak through. Only you can decide if that bothers you too much. If so then exchange it.


----------



## averagejoe

annedv said:


> Thanks for your response, it helped a lot. it looks a bit like this but the one in the film doesn’t have the carabiner handle I think? The carabiner is just hanging down on the side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5370217


This is the Dior Cannage tote bag. It is from the same line as the bag that @fibbi shared, but this one is the tote version:


----------



## averagejoe

gellio_sf said:


> Hi. All. I‘m new here. I’m a guy who just bought a medium D-Lite bag. I hate the charms. They prevent me from using it as a shoulder bag because they are so loud. I’m trying to figure out how to remove them. I can pry off the letters with pliers but that would ruin them and leave the O ring dangling. If worse comes to worse, I’ll do that. But it looks like I could unscrew the 0 ring holding the handles to the bag and then take the charms off as a whole intact. Does anyone know how I would do this? I can’t tell what type of screwdriver I’d need. For me, using the bag is more important than resale or someone thinking it’s a fake because there are no charms. I just can’t use it with the charms - it is too loud.
> 
> I know I will be advised not to do this, but I am doing it and looking for advice on how I can, not whether or not I should.
> 
> Thanks all. This is my first Dior. I’m hooked.


Removing them by unscrewing the handle attachment ring may cause the oval grommet off if you're not careful. The oval has a front and back side that is snap-fit but it is difficult to push them back together if they come apart. If you use a tool to press them together, then the tools may leave indentations or marks on the ovals.

I don't know what screw driver is used on the base of the handle attachment. You can use a compact mirror to see what screw goes into that if you are having trouble seeing what the head of the screw is.

Good luck!


----------



## hlh0904

Hello!

I just purchased my first (new to me) vintage Lady Dior large in black nylon. It has the cannage quilting. Does anyone have an idea as to when they came out? I am trying to place when this bag was made.

thank you!

"The nylon Lady Dior was made a few times throughout the Lady Dior's history. This included a run close to 2008, when they increased the price point of the Lady Dior to make it an investment piece and focused on leather versions.

Before 2008, designer bags were a LOT cheaper. I believe the nylon Lady Dior was only $1650 at one point (around 2007), although the regular Lady Dior in lambskin and calfskin were only $1950 at the time. Prices have increased a lot since then, including for bags like the Chanel Classic Flap. The mini square flap used to only be $2200 CAD in ~2007."

Just stumbled upon it in purse forum. You all are a font of knowledge! Thank you @averagejoe !


----------



## roxta

gellio_sf said:


> Hi. All. I‘m new here. I’m a guy who just bought a medium D-Lite bag. I hate the charms. They prevent me from using it as a shoulder bag because they are so loud. I’m trying to figure out how to remove them. I can pry off the letters with pliers but that would ruin them and leave the O ring dangling. If worse comes to worse, I’ll do that. But it looks like I could unscrew the 0 ring holding the handles to the bag and then take the charms off as a whole intact. Does anyone know how I would do this? I can’t tell what type of screwdriver I’d need. For me, using the bag is more important than resale or someone thinking it’s a fake because there are no charms. I just can’t use it with the charms - it is too loud.
> 
> I know I will be advised not to do this, but I am doing it and looking for advice on how I can, not whether or not I should.
> 
> Thanks all. This is my first Dior. I’m hooked.


Please do post an update when you're done. I'm so curious about that mystery screw/button on the handle rings as my rings are a little loose and I would love to tighten them if possible. At the moment I'm too scared to do anything except to wrap some thread around the rings to stop them moving around as much.


----------



## kittythebabyrabbit

Here's an update. After 8 months wait, I finally received my two bags from harrods yesterday. 

The patent mini LD was returned as it was because they couldn't do anything more about the sticky handles despite trying a few things themselves. 

The supposedly brand new nano LD came back with some parts replaced but not all. The funny thing was, they replaced things I did not ask for (the charm and the strap) but not the problematic ones I asked for (heavy scratches on the oval rings connecting the handles). The oval rings look the same size as on the mini so hopefully they have parts already there. 

Well, the strap looked pretty used and curled up when I bought it. It was the last bag available so I thought that was nice that they made another one even though I didnt ask for it. The holes are the strap were oval instead of round this time and a bit bigger. 




kittythebabyrabbit said:


> Hey JesssiePerry,
> You are not alone. I was told its because of Brexit but I'm kind of sceptical.
> They sent my brand new bag to Paris early August last year and so far nothing.
> The Harrods Dior then in the same month got my other bag which had sticky handle issues to fix. They did something in Harrods but nothing changed. Now they are still waiting for a quote from Paris.....
> 
> So two lady diors are still with them and one of them I haven't even worn.... kind of worried that it will look old when it comes back...


----------



## maysie

I’m thinking of getting the lady Dior phone pouch. Does anyone know how the calfskin Diamond motif wears compared to the cannage lambskin? Thanks in advance


----------



## k5ml3k

I know it might be bias but which would you guys rather have…Medium Lady Dior or Chanel Small Coco Handle? I’m looking for a blue bag and down to these two…thank you!!


----------



## hlzpenguin

k5ml3k said:


> I know it might be bias but which would you guys rather have…Medium Lady Dior or Chanel Small Coco Handle? I’m looking for a blue bag and down to these two…thank you!!


Would the resale value be your concern? If not, I personally just like lady Dior over coco handle by the look. But I admit that if you get a caviar coco handle, it will be more durable than a lambskin lady Dior .


----------



## elena.c618

Hi everyone!!  I’m new to this forum but loving the content! I’m looking to purchase my first Dior bag and was eyeing the Dior saddle WOC or the Dior saddle slim pouch, which one would you purchase?
And for the WOC, I can’t decide if the fabric version or the leather are better, not sure what the wear and tear is like for the fabric? Thanks!


----------



## kittythebabyrabbit

k5ml3k said:


> I know it might be bias but which would you guys rather have…Medium Lady Dior or Chanel Small Coco Handle? I’m looking for a blue bag and down to these two…thank you!!



I'd have the Medium lady dior but with the zip version. I prefer direct access from the top of the bag so LD is perfect. I feel that the flap closure on mini LD is acceptable but for medium, zip feels much more secure. I don't have issues getting in and out of the bag but some do.
I found this video on youtube comparing Small LD and mini coco handle:


----------



## k5ml3k

hlzpenguin said:


> Would the resale value be your concern? If not, I personally just like lady Dior over coco handle by the look. But I admit that if you get a caviar coco handle, it will be more durable than a lambskin lady Dior .



Resale value isn't a concerned. I'm getting to the point where I really want a curated collection filled with bags that I will use and not just hoard (although I still have some that are there for "collection"). Thank you for you opinion! Not sure if this would change it but I do have the ABCDior in beige...



kittythebabyrabbit said:


> I'd have the Medium lady dior but with the zip version. I prefer direct access from the top of the bag so LD is perfect. I feel that the flap closure on mini LD is acceptable but for medium, zip feels much more secure. I don't have issues getting in and out of the bag but some do.
> I found this video on youtube comparing Small LD and mini coco handle:




Thank you so much! I was trying to find a video so this will def be helpful.


----------



## CoastalCouture

k5ml3k said:


> I know it might be bias but which would you guys rather have…Medium Lady Dior or Chanel Small Coco Handle? I’m looking for a blue bag and down to these two…thank you!!


Between these two bags, I slightly prefer the Coco because it of its secure closure and that it looks like a deeper blue which I generally prefer. Is the Lady Dior exactly the right blue for you though? It's your preference that matters most.


----------



## elena.c618

I also can’t decide between the saddle wallet on chain or the caro belt pouch on chain, does anyone have either one of these or thoughts on which one is better in terms of versatility and resale value?


----------



## yukongolden

Dior cute rings 2022


----------



## Mrs.Z

Does anyone have an SA at Saks NYC Dior that you might share?  I ordered a bag a month ago and still have no ETA, the SA I ordered it from it not that responsive.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## PalinaP

michi_chi said:


> 30 Montaigne in Rose Des Vents
> 
> View attachment 5283200


Hi! I am between the white one and Rose des vents? Is it super pink in real life or more dusty pink? Thanks


----------



## Neonoenoe

Hi all, I’m currently obsessed with the book tote in navy ‘Constellation’ embroidery but can only see it on the website in Medium. Does anyone know whether this was ever released as a Large tote?


----------



## LuckyLady999

Anybody else super excited about “Nuit Romaine” premiering on World Dance Day??


----------



## averagejoe

LuckyLady999 said:


> Anybody else super excited about “Nuit Romaine” premiering on World Dance Day??


Some of the dresses that Maria Grazia Chiuri designed for this are out of this world!


----------



## michi_chi

PalinaP said:


> Hi! I am between the white one and Rose des vents? Is it super pink in real life or more dusty pink? Thanks



It's more of a dusty pink colour. I'm a bit wary of any bags that are too pink (even if I do like the colour) so this is a nice almost dusty pastel shade that will easily go with any outfit


----------



## stockcharlie

PalinaP said:


> Hi! I am between the white one and Rose des vents? Is it super pink in real life or more dusty pink? Thanks


I have the white one in grained leather. Absolutely love it, you can’t go wrong with either white or rose.


----------



## 880

The artist David Begbie is collaborating with dior to create an art installation  (we are big fans and will have an older Begbie wire mesh torso in our new place)








						New Art Exhibitions and Sculpture - Spring News David Begbie
					

Hi everyone, spring is here and I'm pleased to announce my spring collection of exhibitions, projects and other recent news. Paris CollectionCommi...



					madmimi.com
				



For those that don’t want to click on the link, (this release is out out by Begbie)  here is some info

Shown above are my iconic *Christian Dior* *Medallion chairs* and table, sculpted in gold-leaf painted stainless steelmesh. Located at 30 Montaigne, the *DIOR* building has been the birthplace of Dior collections since 1946 and this *new look refurbishment* has been transformed into a new level of luxury with additional facilities. I am pleased to have been commissioned to create a series of unique artworks for this exciting and prestigious *project*:

*30 Montaigne windows
The vitrines, showcasing the magic of the House’s savoir-faire*

"Precious three-dimensional expressions of a sketch, which then give life to the haute couture models; a subtle synergy of transparencies and light enhanced all the more by a delicate silver and gold mesh made entirely by hand."


----------



## Tasha1

880 said:


> The artist David Begbie



thanks for your info.We will be in the Netherlands at the beginning of June and not far from Vught. Sure the gallery is worth visiting


----------



## call911

I tried on the blue 30 Montaigne w/ a chain a few months ago and it looked like it was made for me. Fit so well with the outfit I was wearing and matched my overall vibe. I can't forget about it  If I wanted, I could get it but I'm in the middle of a huge life change so I decided to wait just in case everything falls apart. Please wish me luck... I need the 30 in my life...


----------



## XCCX

Guys.. I hate to nag about small things but can this be easily fixed by Dior?
It’s in the top corner of the back, only noticeable when looking for it. The thread is not completely loose (out) just a bit loose forming a loop.
My SA had to order the bag from another country because it’s out of stock and I would hate to take the risk and hassle of ordering another only for it to have another major flaw. This bag is prefect otherwise.
Advice please?


----------



## TMT16

Not sure if this is allowed in this thread, but I couldn’t find any other thread for this.

Does anyone have a Dior SA they can recommend in San Francisco or Silicon Valley? My old SF SA left a while ago and the new one I have from Valley Fair in San Jose isn’t the best at helping me purchase/ is leaving Dior. Any help would be appreciated. TIA!


----------



## hlzpenguin

TMT16 said:


> Not sure if this is allowed in this thread, but I couldn’t find any other thread for this.
> 
> Does anyone have a Dior SA they can recommend in San Francisco or Silicon Valley? My old SF SA left a while ago and the new one I have from Valley Fair in San Jose isn’t the best at helping me purchase/ is leaving Dior. Any help would be appreciated. TIA!


Pm me. I know someone from the SF boutique.


----------



## Xtineee.mai

Hi all,

I recently bought the DIOR CARO ZIPPED POUCH WITH CHAIN with Black Macrocannage Calfskin with Diamond Motif from Lafayette Paris. I haven't use it yet, but my friend told me today that other people are having terrible wear on Diamond Motif with other bags. Below are some pictures from Redbook/Chinese IG.

Are you having the same issue if you purchase something with diamond motif leather? I am debating if I want to return it altogether, but I don't think Dior US will let me return it. I also don't think Dior won't let me do an exchange for the Black Supple Cannage Calfskin.


----------



## breadb

Hello everyone! I’m considering Azure Blue for lady Dior but I’m not sure if the lamb skin is gonna last! How’s your experience with lady Dior?


----------



## marble19

does anyone know if mitzahs are included in the usual dior price increases? i was hoping to wait for the holiday packaging (cause its gorgeous!) but don't want to pay more for it just for the bag.. lol 

also any shots of the toile de jouy sauvage mitzah in ivory and navy? im in love with the print


----------



## averagejoe

Xtineee.mai said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I recently bought the DIOR CARO ZIPPED POUCH WITH CHAIN with Black Macrocannage Calfskin with Diamond Motif from Lafayette Paris. I haven't use it yet, but my friend told me today that other people are having terrible wear on Diamond Motif with other bags. Below are some pictures from Redbook/Chinese IG.
> 
> Are you having the same issue if you purchase something with diamond motif leather? I am debating if I want to return it altogether, but I don't think Dior US will let me return it. I also don't think Dior won't let me do an exchange for the Black Supple Cannage Calfskin.
> 
> View attachment 5419508
> 
> 
> View attachment 5419509


That looks terrible! Looks like a coating is peeling off the leather in the spots that get rubbed the most.

I don't think this will happen to all of the items in this line. It depends on how the item is used. I'm assuming that the wear shows up most where the bag is rubbed against clothes. 

If this happens to yours, then bring it back to Dior and see if they can replace it for you with a different item. Years ago, Dior had a similar problem with their metallic perforated micro-Cannage leather and Dior replaced the item or provided store credit in most cases.


----------



## Taiwo92

Anyone know the price of the python mini lady dior in euros?


----------



## LuckyLady999

How did everybody feel about the Cruise show?? I loved it, though I wish there was more emphasis on the fashion itself. Was a little tough to look at everything via the video. It also has to be one of my favorite MGC collections.


----------



## amelrod1

LuckyLady999 said:


> How did everybody feel about the Cruise show?? I loved it, though I wish there was more emphasis on the fashion itself. Was a little tough to look at everything via the video. It also has to be one of my favorite MGC collections.


Wanted to love it.  Seemed overly produced.  Too much emphasis on dancers and the orchestra.  The models were (IMO) very far away from the cameras *and* it was *outside at night*.   Couldn't see many details and barely could identify the bags, shoes, and other accessories.  

I usually love, Love LOVE Dior shows but not this one.  Didn't make it to the of the video.


----------



## LuckyLady999

amelrod1 said:


> Wanted to love it.  Seemed overly produced.  Too much emphasis on dancers and the orchestra.  The models were (IMO) very far away from the cameras *and* it was *outside at night*.   Couldn't see many details and barely could identify the bags, shoes, and other accessories.
> 
> I usually love, Love LOVE Dior shows but not this one.  Didn't make it to the of the video.


I think somebody needs to calculate how much time was spent solely focusing on the dancers and the solo violinist, right lol


----------



## averagejoe

New Dior fall campaign (from WWD):


----------



## baby225

Xtineee.mai said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I recently bought the DIOR CARO ZIPPED POUCH WITH CHAIN with Black Macrocannage Calfskin with Diamond Motif from Lafayette Paris. I haven't use it yet, but my friend told me today that other people are having terrible wear on Diamond Motif with other bags. Below are some pictures from Redbook/Chinese IG.
> 
> Are you having the same issue if you purchase something with diamond motif leather? I am debating if I want to return it altogether, but I don't think Dior US will let me return it. I also don't think Dior won't let me do an exchange for the Black Supple Cannage Calfskin.
> 
> View attachment 5419508
> 
> 
> View attachment 5419509



Ouhh dear! I’m concerned after seeing your post  just got the same design in Rose Des Vents colour recently. Haven’t used it yet so couldn’t answer your question… Did you manage to do any exchange/return?


----------



## Boho-Angel

Has anyone seen/heard about the Dior mini saddle being re-released with an additional long strap??
Saw someone post it on Instagram (credit sparkle_shoptw_new) with these images. Does anyone own one or have any intel??? I love the lilac and hope it comes to Europe


----------



## jackie.

Boho-Angel said:


> Has anyone seen/heard about the Dior mini saddle being re-released with an additional long strap??
> Saw someone post it on Instagram (credit sparkle_shoptw_new) with these images. Does anyone own one or have any intel??? I love the lilac and hope it comes to Europe



Just saw that they released a mini saddle in pink with a strap on their website  
 However, it's more expensive than most of the medium ones


----------



## Boho-Angel

jackie. said:


> Just saw that they released a mini saddle in pink with a strap on their website
> However, it's more expensive than most of the medium ones
> 
> View attachment 5572753


Thank you!!! Eeeek at the price… I guess they justify this against the mew increases that went into effect 3 weeks agos. 
Is it wrong that I love it??


----------



## stockcharlie

Saw this today as well on the US site. Not sure if the thin strap is worth the extra $400 but it does look good!


----------



## CAcker01

Does anyone own this Lady Dior and what are your thoughts on this particular print?


----------



## chandanananana

Does anyone have tips on how to store your Dior saddle bag? I don't love hanging it from a bag stand since I don't have a closet shelf that is tall enough to fit it hanging. Is resting it on its side okay?


----------



## lhimsical

I'm obsessed with the book totes from the new Jardin d'Hive collection, but in a bit of timing dilemma and would appreciate any insight! 

I'm traveling to Italy in late September/early October for my honeymoon and had meant to purchase the tote while was traveling (considering the USD/EUR exchange rate these days and the added benefit of a VAT refund). Would it be foolish to wait till then to purchase? I wasn't sure how long these seasonal items stay available and whether I should be pushing my luck.


----------



## Gal4Dior

lhimsical said:


> I'm obsessed with the book totes from the new Jardin d'Hive collection, but in a bit of timing dilemma and would appreciate any insight!
> 
> I'm traveling to Italy in late September/early October for my honeymoon and had meant to purchase the tote while was traveling (considering the USD/EUR exchange rate these days and the added benefit of a VAT refund). Would it be foolish to wait till then to purchase? I wasn't sure how long these seasonal items stay available and whether I should be pushing my luck.


I would not wait, only because I found the selection and availability of items in Italy were scarce when I went back in April. My lovely SA had to track down different items and ask to see if they were willing to transfer items to Milan. If it's late in the season, they may be sold out already.


----------



## AnnaBrt

Hello everyone! I need an advice, I'd like to buy my first Dior ever! What do you think about the lady dior small my abc? I tried it today and I feel in love, but I've purchased a Chanel jumbo and a cf medium just one and two months ago, and I would feel a little bit guilty buying another high priced bag now! I'd like to wait at least another month, so I'd be in peace with myself  I have time to read a lot of treads about this bag, but I'd like to know your opinions too. What about quality? Have you ever had any problems with this bag? Thanks!


----------



## topglamchic

Hello Dior aficionado’s!!!

Please help me…to keep or to sell?  I rarely use it because I don’t remember to. It’s quite roomy and it’s great as a crossbody. 

But I’m also more of a Chanel person.

Would love any opinions I don’t want to sell and then regret it.


----------



## averagejoe

topglamchic said:


> Hello Dior aficionado’s!!!
> 
> Please help me…to keep or to sell?  I rarely use it because I don’t remember to. It’s quite roomy and it’s great as a crossbody.
> 
> But I’m also more of a Chanel person.
> 
> Would love any opinions I don’t want to sell and then regret it.
> 
> View attachment 5581349
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581350


If you don't use it often, and are more into Chanel, then sell this and put the funds towards a Chanel. This bag does not have a high resale value, though, as it has been discontinued for a while now.


----------



## topglamchic

averagejoe said:


> If you don't use it often, and are more into Chanel, then sell this and put the funds towards a Chanel. This bag does not have a high resale value, though, as it has been discontinued for a while now.




Thanks @averagejoe!  I know resale on this is low. It’s hard to know whether I would sell it and then regret it. I bought it as the creative directors first design as I was so excited about her pieces. It’s my only Dior. 

But, maybe if I really want a Dior in my collection  likely a lady Dior would serve as a better fit. 

I don’t resell a lot and I take a lot of time before making a purchase so it’s harder for me to make this kind of decision. Thanks for any insight.


----------



## jocyaltii

Hello!

Hope you are all doing well.
I’ll be traveling to Europe next month and hoping to get a Dior Saddle since it’s less expensive over there but torn between colors and one of the colors comes with a strap included. 

I’m really leaning towards the black since I think I will be able to use it more both day and night, casual or dressy but it doesn’t come with the strap included.
I was hoping you guys can help me decide, especially if you own the bag in the colors.

Either color/option I will purchase the an additional strap as I feel it changes the look of the bag.

Option A: Black Grained Saddle Bag

Option B: Hazelnut Grained Saddle Bag-NEW one that comes already with an adjustable strap.

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## averagejoe

jocyaltii said:


> Hello!
> 
> Hope you are all doing well.
> I’ll be traveling to Europe next month and hoping to get a Dior Saddle since it’s less expensive over there but torn between colors and one of the colors comes with a strap included.
> 
> I’m really leaning towards the black since I think I will be able to use it more both day and night, casual or dressy but it doesn’t come with the strap included.
> I was hoping you guys can help me decide, especially if you own the bag in the colors.
> 
> Either color/option I will purchase the an additional strap as I feel it changes the look of the bag.
> 
> Option A: Black Grained Saddle Bag
> 
> Option B: Hazelnut Grained Saddle Bag-NEW one that comes already with an adjustable strap.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help!
> 
> View attachment 5587016
> 
> 
> View attachment 5587017
> 
> 
> View attachment 5587018


Since you will go for the strap separately anyway, then I suggest the black. The Hazelnut one costs more because of the leather strap, and it seems like you would probably use it more with the fabric strap.


----------



## AnnaBrt

Hello everyone! What do you think about this bag? I found it pre loved (like new with stickers on) for 3600€ instead of 4500€! If I don't buy it I'll see in December for another color in the Dior store ( I'm really in love with this bright pink but it's SOLD OUT EVERYWHERE)


----------



## averagejoe

AnnaBrt said:


> Hello everyone! What do you think about this bag? I found it pre loved (like new with stickers on) for 3600€ instead of 4500€! If I don't buy it I'll see in December for another color in the Dior store ( I'm really in love with this bright pink but it's SOLD OUT EVERYWHERE)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588044
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588043


If it is authentic, in perfect condition, and you love it, then buy it!


----------



## Candy_landy

Girls hello!
Maybe someone does know in which boutiques (cities) in Europe you can get a Dior beach bag (Dioriviera) as a gift for purchase? I know about Capri and Mykonos)


----------



## ladymadame

Candy_landy said:


> Girls hello!
> Maybe someone does know in which boutiques (cities) in Europe you can get a Dior beach bag (Dioriviera) as a gift for purchase? I know about Capri and Mykonos)
> View attachment 5591461


Is it limited edition? I was trying to get this bag but no luck for me 
Do you know the price ?


----------



## Candy_landy

ladymadame said:


> Is it limited edition? I was trying to get this bag but no luck for me
> Do you know the price ?


This bag without price, its like a gift for clients in pop-up boutiques on popular resorts. But I don’t know was it limited only in last year or no(


----------



## platanoparty

When does the Cruise collection usually come out? Is it December? Very eager to find a jacket from the upcoming 23C. TIA


----------



## jeepers13

Thoughts on this combo (mitzah and bag)?


----------



## Vespa_girl

I'm looking any purchasing a Lady Dior from a local consignment store and want to know how to find out the store in Hong Kong which it was purchased from. 

The authenticity card has a store code of HKCD - PEK (Hong Kong Christian Dior - ??)  There is no stamp with the store details just the stamps of the store code/abbreviated name. 

For reference I'm in Australia. I'm not sure if CD Aust have access to know what the store codes around the world would be.
(I've asked about items which are not in Australia and have been told they only have access to stock levels within the country)

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## averagejoe

jeepers13 said:


> Thoughts on this combo (mitzah and bag)?
> 
> View attachment 5595213


They look good together!


----------



## averagejoe

platanoparty said:


> When does the Cruise collection usually come out? Is it December? Very eager to find a jacket from the upcoming 23C. TIA


The pieces from the collection are not all released at once. Depending on the region, some pieces may arrive as early as late October, and will continue to arrive at the boutiques until December. For the previous cruise collection, the Dior Vibe pieces were released in January, meaning pieces may even be released after December.

I suggest connecting with an SA to ask when the jacket is scheduled to arrive.


----------



## averagejoe

Vespa_girl said:


> I'm looking any purchasing a Lady Dior from a local consignment store and want to know how to find out the store in Hong Kong which it was purchased from.
> 
> The authenticity card has a store code of HKCD - PEK (Hong Kong Christian Dior - ??)  There is no stamp with the store details just the stamps of the store code/abbreviated name.
> 
> For reference I'm in Australia. I'm not sure if CD Aust have access to know what the store codes around the world would be.
> (I've asked about items which are not in Australia and have been told they only have access to stock levels within the country)
> 
> Anyone have any ideas?


Based on the stamp, the store is the former one on Peking Road. They recently closed that boutique to open a larger boutique down the street on Canton Road.


----------



## athousandmhiles24

Have you guys seen the new travel pouch that looks like LV Toiletry 26?


----------



## tutu2008

Anyone see the new “Essential” handbag/tote? I personally like the understated look without the loud branding. Looking forward to seeing it in person.


----------



## Mad_la_mans

Anyoone has this hoodie? I think I need one


----------



## WhatAriaLikes

Hi. I just bought a saddle bag in latte last night. Excitedly used it today and when i got home, i found i already dirtied the lining (there's a big black dot and i dont know what it is and how it happened). How do guys clean the lining?... And is it microfibre or suede (material used is not mentioned in dior site)? Thanks in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

WhatAriaLikes said:


> Hi. I just bought a saddle bag in latte last night. Excitedly used it today and when i got home, i found i already dirtied the lining (there's a big black dot and i dont know what it is and how it happened). How do guys clean the lining?... And is it microfibre or suede (material used is not mentioned in dior site)? Thanks in advance!


Pretty sure it is microfiber, but contact an SA or Dior to confirm before trying to clean it. If it is microfiber, then lightly rubbing the spot with a slightly soapy damp cloth may be able to remove the spot. 

Personally, I wouldn't try to clean it, since it is on the inside and no one except you will see it.


----------



## WhatAriaLikes

averagejoe said:


> Pretty sure it is microfiber, but contact an SA or Dior to confirm before trying to clean it. If it is microfiber, then lightly rubbing the spot with a slightly soapy damp cloth may be able to remove the spot.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't try to clean it, since it is on the inside and no one except you will see it.


Thanks! I did ask my SA last night but she hasn't replied yet...


----------



## WhatAriaLikes

averagejoe said:


> Pretty sure it is microfiber, but contact an SA or Dior to confirm before trying to clean it. If it is microfiber, then lightly rubbing the spot with a slightly soapy damp cloth may be able to remove the spot.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't try to clean it, since it is on the inside and no one except you will see it.


My SA just replied and said the lining is suede


----------



## Claire023

I have never purchased a Dior bag before but have admired Lady Diors from afar since getting into luxury a couple of years ago.  Yesterday, while traveling for work, I got to see a Lady Dior in real life for the first time at a Saks (while traveling for work) and am so sorely tempted to go back and buy it while I’m still here.

Does anyone happen to know if the Dior shops inside of Saks are eligible for earning Saks gift cards during the gift card events that Saks periodically has?  And whether you can apply Saks gift cards earned during gift card events to a Dior purchase?  I assume not, but just wanted to check if anyone knows.


----------



## BB8

(*Not sure if this is allowed here. Mods, please remove post if not.)
Saw these Dior-inspired bags at H&M while doing some shopping with my kid. The print has become iconic outside of House of Dior!


----------



## lovelet

Hi, just wanted to ask if anyone knows whether Dior allows exchanges in home country if your purchase was bought overseas? My bf bought me the lady Dior in London, but it’s not the color I wanted. Does anyone know if I could bring it to my local (Singapore) Dior boutique and get it exchanged? Thanks in advance for your input!


----------



## Lec8504

I’m in Asia but yesterday I went to a Dior event and was able to meet Gaia Pace (head of couture) and her team. She told me that they’re flying her around the world to meet some clients.  

They showed us some beautiful custom croc pieces, and I think you can order these custom pieces only at this event. We ended up purchasing a custom lady Dior embroidered croc bag, but I’ll have to wait about 12 months to get it. I didn’t see anyone post about this, wondering if anyone has gone to this event already and thoughts?  This was the first event of this type that I’ve been to, I didn’t even know that this was possible before??


----------



## xlana

I look forward to the Dior holiday packaging every year and I know it's already out because I saw someone carrying it at the mall this past weekend! I've only ever bought things in person for past purchases during this time, but hoping to save a trip and buy online for this one mitzah I'm eyeing. Does anyone know if they're shipping online orders with the holiday packaging at this time?


----------



## xlana

xlana said:


> I look forward to the Dior holiday packaging every year and I know it's already out because I saw someone carrying it at the mall this past weekend! I've only ever bought things in person for past purchases during this time, but hoping to save a trip and buy online for this one mitzah I'm eyeing. Does anyone know if they're shipping online orders with the holiday packaging at this time?


Replying to my own inquiry because I reached out to Dior CS and confirmed that they started shipping out items (women's products only and shoes are not included) in their seasonal holiday packaging as of yesterday in case anyone else wanted to know as well.


----------



## lovelet

Was wondering if anyone here has a picture of the lady Dior in denim blue gradient?


----------

